# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Yleiset jorinat >  >  Pyöräprojekti

## kervelo

Olen kokoamassa ensimmäistä kertaa pyörää osista. Paljon tavaraa on jo olemassa, mutta jotain vielä puuttuukin.

Seuraavanlaisia osia on jo odottamassa kokoamista: saa nähdä miten onnistuu.

----------


## kervelo

Nämäkin odottelevat asennusta:

----------


## Gekko

Hieno runko.

----------


## kervelo

Ensimmäiset kokoamiset on nyt tehty. 

Hiilikuituisen kaulaputken katkaisu onnistui hienosti Wurthin putkenkatkaisijalla (kts.esim.Bike-Discount). FSA:n kompressorin tunkeminen kaulaputkeen tuotti aika lailla ongelmia, mutta menihän se sinne lopulta. Stemin yläpuolelle jätin sentin verran kaulaputkea, onpahan säätövaraa tarvittaessa. Stemin ja tangon asennus sujui helposti.

Zondat kuorrutin Vittorian ultraliteilla ja Rubino Pro -päällisillä. Sitten vielä Fliten Kit Carbonio satulatolpan nokkaan kiinni ja aihio alkoikin näyttää jo maantiepyörältä.

Aihion punnituksen tulos oli 5,3 kg, mikä vaikuttaa lupaavalta.

----------


## kervelo

Aamuvirkku kuriiri toi juuri lisää osia odottamaan kokoamista: laatikosta paljastui Campagnolon Centaur 2007 -osasarja.

----------


## Jarski

Tämmöisellä ei kyllä pitäisi mennä kuituputkea katkomaan. Metalliputkelle toi on ihan ok. Hienohampainen saha kuidulle.

----------


## kervelo

Hyvin se putken katkaisu tuollakin onnistui. Jo hyvin pienelläkin puristuksella uusi leikkuuterä upposi helposti myös kuituputkeen. Putki ei siis missään vaiheessa ollut vaarassa mennä puristuksen voimasta lituskaksi. Myöskään mitään kuitujen rispaantumista ei tapahtunut, kuten rautasahalla katkaistaessa.

Testasin putken katkaisua ensin leikkaamalla putken päästä testiviipaleen. Vasta tämän jälkeen leikkasin putken siitä varsinaisesta leikkuukohdasta.

----------


## kervelo

Näin se homma etenee: irrallaan olevien osien kasa pienenee. Tuo valkoinen kääre yläputkessa suojaa runkoa ohjaustangon heilahduksilta (ilman vaijereita tanko pääsee heilumaan vapaasti).

Pyörän paino allaolevassa varustuksessa on 7500g.

----------


## apartanen

Hyvältähän tuo näyttää. Mielenkiintoinen seurata tällaista maantieprojektin etenemistä.

----------


## Jneed

Hieno projekti! Tuosta tulee komea!

----------


## RACER

Ota venttiilihatut vex nii tulee parempi.
Campa on hyvä valita tohon.
Hyvä tulee... :Cool:

----------


## Oz

Kyllä venttiilinhatut pitää olla.
Tuohon natsaa punaiset.

----------


## kervelo

Venttiilinhattujen väri valitaan keväällä, kun pyörä pääsee käyttöön.  :Vink:  

Varsinainen kauneusvirhe kuvassa on tuo hiukan liian korkealle säädetty satulatolppa: senkin asento tarkentuu, kunhan pyörää pääsee hiukan sovittamaan.

Tällä hetkellä projekti odottelee seuraavissa työvaiheissa tarvittavien työkalujen saapumista.

----------


## OJ

> Varsinainen kauneusvirhe kuvassa on tuo hiukan liian korkealle säädetty satulatolppa: senkin asento tarkentuu, kunhan pyörää pääsee hiukan sovittamaan.



Mä luulin, että toi tolppa olisi säädetty sopivalle korkeudelle, ei se mun mielestä mikään kauneusvirhe ole tai sitten suurin osa pyöristä millä mä ajan kärsii samasta viasta.

----------


## VesaP

..täällä kun projekteja esitellään niin hyökkään kukkona tunkiolle. Oheinen kokoonpano noin 4.65 kg. Rungossa on jo vaihtajat kiinni vaikka ne ei oikein näykään tuolta. 

Saa kuolata.  :Leveä hymy:  

Edit: Ja tähän ei venttiilinhattuja tule...  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## kervelo

> Mä luulin, että toi tolppa olisi säädetty sopivalle korkeudelle...



Isosta muutoksesta ei ole kysymys: tolppa on tällä hetkellä noin 2 cm liian korkealla.

----------


## VesaP

Vähän edistystä... Vaijerit vedetty (muttei säädetty), jarrut kiinnitetty. Kokonaispaino nyt noin 5005 grammaa. Nyt odotellaan sitten loppujen osien saapumista tänne pajalle. Pyörässä olevat vaijerit painaa tässä vaiheessa kuorineen 178 grammaa. Jarrut painaa jarrupaloineen 167g.

----------


## kervelo

Irrallaan olevat osat on nyt käytetty ja pyörä alkaa olla melkein valmis. Pientä laittoa tietysti aina on, mm.vaijerinpäiden lyhentelyä.

(kuva poistettu)

Pyörää ei pääse kokeilemaan vielä pitkään aikaan, joten on hyvää aikaa opetella ottamaan parempia kuvia pyörästä.

----------


## Re-con

Vinkki: Muista kun otat kuvia pyörästä on hyvä että ihan kokopyörä on kuvassa! (ja salama pois, hyihyi!)

----------


## cuppis

> Kaverilla oli tuollainen



Kiittäkäämme ja riemuitkaamme, että se oli kaverillasi eikä itelläs.

----------


## VesaP

> Otas vasemmalla kouralla ohjainkannattimesta kiinni ja sen jälkeen tartut oikealla kouralla satulatolppaan.Sen jälkeen asetat 45 numeron jalkasi keskiön kohdalle ja painat eteenpäin.Meneekö yli vai alle 1/2-m ?Irroita nopeasti jalka ja kuuntele, kuuluuko sellainen vonkuna, kuin torin laidalla sahaa soittavan katutaiteilijan instumentista ?
> Kaverilla oli tuollainen, enkä kyllä montaa euroa olis valmis kyseiseen runkoon uhraamaan , mutta onnea valitsemallesi tielle.



Täh???  :Sekaisin:   :Sekaisin:  Kolme kesää olen ko rungolla kaahaillut ja enemmän kuin tyytyväinen olen ollut. Ja ilmeisesti ONCElaiset ajoivat samalla rungolla ennen kuiturunkoihin siirtymistä aikoinaan. Ei pitäisi hirveän huono kait olla alurungoksi. No, mulle välttää ainakin. Mikähän oli postauksesi ydin ja idea?

----------


## Patron

> Aamuvirkku kuriiri toi juuri lisää osia odottamaan kokoamista: laatikosta paljastui Campagnolon Centaur 2007 -osasarja.



Mistäs hommasit?
Itse ostin saman sarjan Parke International UK:sta.

Tuliko sun ostamaan sarjaan mukaan ohjainlaakeri? Tai mitä se ylipäätään sisälsi maksamaasi hintaan?

----------


## Mari

> Otas vasemmalla kouralla ohjainkannattimesta kiinni ja sen jälkeen tartut oikealla kouralla satulatolppaan.Sen jälkeen asetat 45 numeron jalkasi keskiön kohdalle ja painat eteenpäin.Meneekö yli vai alle 1/2-m ?Irroita nopeasti jalka ja kuuntele, kuuluuko sellainen vonkuna, kuin torin laidalla sahaa soittavan katutaiteilijan instumentista ?
> Kaverilla oli tuollainen, enkä kyllä montaa euroa olis valmis kyseiseen runkoon uhraamaan , mutta onnea valitsemallesi tielle.



Sun kaverillas on viallinen runko! Mun Gigantissa ei ole ollut mitään vikaa.

----------


## Moppe

Komeita pelejä! Vau!

----------


## kervelo

> Mistäs hommasit?
> Itse ostin saman sarjan Parke International UK:sta.
> 
> Tuliko sun ostamaan sarjaan mukaan ohjainlaakeri? Tai mitä se ylipäätään sisälsi maksamaasi hintaan?



Tilasin Centaur-sarjani Saksasta Bike24:sta. Paketti ei sisältänyt ohjauslaakeria; Cervelo-runkoni mukana tuli FSA:n integroitu laakeri, joten en sitä tarvinnut.

Osapaketin hinta ja sisältö näkyy tässä:
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8...dcc1eb34b07d24

----------


## tsingpao

laittaa projektifiloni kuvaa tänne?....No, laitan kuitenkin. Kuvassa on siis Nishiki Trim master vm. -90. Postissa tulossa uudet kiekot Shimano R500, renkaat Michelin Carbon, lukkopolkimet ja punainen tankoteippi. Takapakka ja ketju odottavat kaapissa. Vaihteina Shimano 105. Polkimia koetin irrotella, ovat todella tiukassa elleivät jopa liimautuneet kiinni. 
Ei kuvan lisäys pelannut, koetan linkkinä. 

http://kuvablogi.com/nayta/prev/img157428.jpg

----------


## RACER

> Ja tähän ei venttiilinhattuja tule...



Hyvä ettei tule, menee vaan pilaa ton kuolattavan kokonaisuuden :Cool:

----------


## VesaP

Tuossa yksi kuva lisää. Ja ennenkuin irvileuat kerkeää avautua, niin tiedän, tankoteipin asennuksessa tuli pieni moka kun tuo vaihtajan suojamuovi olikin lyhyempi mitä oletin, jäi pieni pala tankoa paljaaksi. Ja etuvaihtajan vaijeri on löysällä kun etuvaihtaja on tulossa vielä Italiasta ja näinollen vaijeri on vain vedetty mallin vuoksi tuohon. Ja tuosta näkyy ettei se spaceri ole metrin korkeudella vaikka se toisaalla olleesta kuvasta siltä näyttikin.

----------


## ellmeri

ONCE,ONCE tosi hiano urheilu-pöörä. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## RACER

On, on.

Ja omistaja ylpeenä

No niin pitääkin ja voi olla. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tya

> laittaa projektifiloni kuvaa tänne?....No, laitan kuitenkin. Kuvassa on siis Nishiki Trim master vm. -90. Postissa tulossa uudet kiekot Shimano R500, renkaat Michelin Carbon, lukkopolkimet ja punainen tankoteippi. Takapakka ja ketju odottavat kaapissa. Vaihteina Shimano 105. Polkimia koetin irrotella, ovat todella tiukassa elleivät jopa liimautuneet kiinni.



Laita CRC:tä polkimien kierteisiin ja anna olla yön yli, sitten väännä tosi pitkällä jatkovarrella.

Ihan päteviä nuo vanhat teräs-Nishikit ovat. Käännä vaan tankoa taaksepäin, niin on mukavampi ajella yläotteella. Kahvavaihteet tietenkin myös tekisivät ajosta mukavampaa, maksavat tosin.

----------


## tsingpao

Kiitoksia vinkistä tva. Kahvavaihteet olivat aluksi hankintalistalla, mutta vaijeriohjaihan puuttu vinotangosta eli vaijerin kuorta ei taida saada mihinkään kiinni. Kai noiden tankovaihtajien pidikkeisiin voisi sellaiset kehitellä. Kokemuksia kellään? Tasoltaan sopivat tuohon pyörään voisivat olla vaikkapa Shimanon Tiagra-kahvat. Pyörän laittelu onkin sopivaa talvilomaohjelmaa jouluviikolla... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tya

> Kiitoksia vinkistä tva. Kahvavaihteet olivat aluksi hankintalistalla, mutta vaijeriohjaihan puuttu vinotangosta eli vaijerin kuorta ei taida saada mihinkään kiinni. Kai noiden tankovaihtajien pidikkeisiin voisi sellaiset kehitellä. Kokemuksia kellään? Tasoltaan sopivat tuohon pyörään voisivat olla vaikkapa Shimanon Tiagra-kahvat. Pyörän laittelu onkin sopivaa talvilomaohjelmaa jouluviikolla...



Jos oikein muistan niin Campagnolon edullisemman pään kahvat on reippaasti Shimanoa halvempia. Sitten pitää tosin tietenkin vaihtaa myös takavaihtaja Campaksi.

Viistoputkeen saa vaihdevipujen paikalle vaijeristopparit juuri tuota tarkoitusta varten. Shimano teki näitä jossain vaiheessa ja Pyörätohtorilta ainakin sai, mutta nyt en löytänyt sivuilta. Mistäköhän noita nykyään saisi...

----------


## Erkko

Noita ohjureita saa vissiin melkein joka kaupasta joka myy maantietavaraa. Niitä on erikseen sekä Campalle että Shimanolle (onkohan vaijereissa eroja?). Noiden pitäisi maksaa ihan muutamia euroja

----------


## tsingpao

Ai, no sittehän kahvavaihteetkin ovat mahdolliset. Täytyypä vertailla hintoja. Mikseipä vaihtaja voisi olla Campagnolokin, esim Veloce. Pakka tosin on Shimanon, ei haitanne? Tietty kokoonpanolle alkaa tulla hintaa, mutta voihan rungon päivittää myöhemmin ja käyttää nyt hankittuja osia. Itse tehden oppii yhtä ja toista. Tuli hankittua lisäksi Lidlistä mennä kautena se työkalusarja, josta on tälläkin foorumilla ollut puhetta. Varmaan asiansa ajaa.

----------


## Mikrometri

Hölmö myy halvalla.

----------


## cuppis

Campan kahvoissa tulee nuo vaijerizydeemit mukana, joten ei tartte kierrellä ettimässä. Ja tosiaan Campan halvemmat on halvemmat kuin Shimanon halvemmat.

----------


## Mikrometri

Osui sydämeen.

----------


## tsingpao

No pitää katsella noita Campan halvempia halpoja  :Kieli pitkällä: . Eikös Campalla mene osasarjat näin: Xenon, Mirage, Veloce, Centaur, Chorus jne. Miten nämä Campan edulliset sarjat vertautuvat vaikkapa Shimanon Soraan, Tiagraan ja 105 :een noin laadullisesti? Toki Campagnolo houkuttelee noin muutoin merkin sekä perinteiden puolesta.  Jos kerran ohjaimet tulevat, ei valintaa ole vaikeaa. Shimano Sora -kahvapari Suomen urheilupyörässä 105 €, Velosportissa Xenon Ergopower 9 v. 87 €. Tuohon tarttis vielä etujarrun ja -vaihtajan kahva. Harkituttaa vakavasti.

----------


## Traccia bianca

> Jos oikein muistan niin Campagnolon edullisemman pään kahvat on reippaasti Shimanoa halvempia. Sitten pitää tosin tietenkin vaihtaa myös takavaihtaja Campaksi.
> 
> Viistoputkeen saa vaihdevipujen paikalle vaijeristopparit juuri tuota tarkoitusta varten. Shimano teki näitä jossain vaiheessa ja Pyörätohtorilta ainakin sai, mutta nyt en löytänyt sivuilta. Mistäköhän noita nykyään saisi...



Campan kaffoissa vaijeristopparit tulevat mukana.

----------


## Traccia bianca

> Ai, no sittehän kahvavaihteetkin ovat mahdolliset. Täytyypä vertailla hintoja. Mikseipä vaihtaja voisi olla Campagnolokin, esim Veloce. Pakka tosin on Shimanon, ei haitanne? Tietty kokoonpanolle alkaa tulla hintaa, mutta voihan rungon päivittää myöhemmin ja käyttää nyt hankittuja osia. Itse tehden oppii yhtä ja toista. Tuli hankittua lisäksi Lidlistä mennä kautena se työkalusarja, josta on tälläkin foorumilla ollut puhetta. Varmaan asiansa ajaa.



Juu Shimpan ysipakka pelittää Campan vaihtajan kanssa,kymppi ei.

2006 Campan Velocea saattaa saada nyt edukkaaseen hintaan.

----------


## cuppis

http://www.kolumbus.fi/tero_penttinen/ otsikon vaihtajat/vaihdevivut alta 
Campagnolo Mirage 9v Ergopower 80€ vaijereineen ja muine härpäkkeineen.

Ja taas kerran: Shimanon kasipakka ja Campan ysikahvelit toimivat keskenään. Olen tuollaisella ajellut paljon ja ongelmia ei ole ollut. Huhut kertovat myös, että Campan 10-kahvat ja Shimanon 9-pakka pelaavat hyvin. Tietenkin kahvoista jää yksi napsu käyttämättä, mutta se ei haittaa kun jättää sen viimesen "tyhjäksi".

----------


## anakonda

Miten on, saako noita kasipakalla varustettuja Shimano-vannepaketteja jostain vielä, olis yksi budjettiprojekti joka kaipaisi kahvat ja vanteet?

----------


## tya

> Miten on, saako noita kasipakalla varustettuja Shimano-vannepaketteja jostain vielä, olis yksi budjettiprojekti joka kaipaisi kahvat ja vanteet?



Kasipakka käy samoihin kiekkoihin/napoihin kuin ysi- ja kymppipakkakin, eli kaikkiin nykyisiin. Ja saa niitä kasipakkojakin vielä ihan hyvin, seiskojakin jopa...

----------


## tsingpao

Saakos muuten Shimanon napaan sopivia takapakan rattaita erikseen. Tällä hetkellä projektifiloon menossa seiskapakka 11-24. Jos Campan kahvoihin ja vaihteisiin päädyn, voisi takavälitystä vielä pienentää vaikkapa 26-rattaalla. Edessä on nimittäin 52- ja 42- hampaiset rattaat. Tuo 26 voisi olla paikallaan. Ilmeisesti SRAMilla on irtorattaita, mutta sopivatko ne Shimanon napaan?

----------


## VesaP

ONCE TCR Projektin vaakakuvat:

http://www.saunalahti.fi/~vpartan/tcr_projekti/

Tuolta tarkat painot mitä fillari painaa... Esim kävystä on kuva teräsruuvilla, sitten listalla on kuva pelkästä teräspultista ja pelkästä jälkeenpäin ostetusta titaanipultista. Tosimies laskee "kävynpaino - teräspultinpaino + titaanipultinpaino = oikea kokonaispaino" jne....

Vaijereiden paino on muuten ok, mutta kaikkien vaijerien jämäpalat katkon jälkeen uupuu vielä tuosta "vaijerinjämät" kuvasta, eli niistäkin kuva myöhemmin saman kaavan mukaan mitä kävystäkin.

Lisäilen kuvia sitä mukaa kun tulee uutta kuvattavaa.

----------


## RACER

Millon toi Projekti tulee valmiiksi?
Missä vaiheessa se nyt on?
Ja arvioitu min. paino kaiken laittamisen jälkeen?

----------


## VesaP

> Millon toi Projekti tulee valmiiksi?
> Missä vaiheessa se nyt on?
> Ja arvioitu min. paino kaiken laittamisen jälkeen?



Projekti odottaa loppuja osia. Ei tuosta enään puutu kuin satula ja kammet/keskiö. Siinä sen sitten pitäs olla. Satulan saanen tässä lähipäivinä, mutta kampia joutuu vielä odottamaan jotain 18 viikkoa. Eli keväällä vasta valmis lopullisesti. Painoa lienee 5.9 - 6.2kg riippuen rengasvalinnasta. Jos rungon vaihtaisi johonkin Scottin Addictiin tai Litespeedin Ghisalloon ja etuhaarukan THM Scapula SP:hen niin paino tipahtas vähän reiluun viiteen kiloon samantien... Noh, pitää jättää jotain tuleville talvillekin rakennettavaa.

----------


## RACER

Kyl on vaan upee! :Cool:

----------


## xtrainer

Ideoita nykyisiin ja tuleviin projekteihin voi käydä kurkistelemassa CompetitiveCyclistin galleriasta. Galleriaan on koottu aika hyvä joukko eri merkkisiä ja eri tavoin varusteltuja pyöriä.
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za...=PHOTO_GALLERY

----------


## Jarski

> ...mutta kampia joutuu vielä odottamaan jotain 18 viikkoa.



 THM.n kammetko sulle on tulossa? Täällä niitä on hyllyssä.

----------


## VesaP

> THM.n kammetko sulle on tulossa? Täällä niitä on hyllyssä.



THM:t joo. Noh, ne on tilattu jo suoraan sylttytehtaalta joten antaa niiden tehdä ne siellä kaikessa rauhassa. Ompahan uunituoreet ja epoksikin varmaan vielä tuoksuu tuoreen lakan alta sitten kun ne joskus saa.  :Cool:  

Odotan kyllä ensikesää innolla!! Sitä ennen painetaan räkä poskella tuolla raikkaassa eteläsuomalaisessa talvikelissä...

----------


## kervelo

Tässä hiukan parempi yleiskuva valmiista cervelostani.

 
Tässä lisäksi muutamia detaljeja: ohjaamo, litteät linjat ja valmiiksi vääntynyt runkoputki.

----------


## m e r k s

Lyhyesti: siisti

----------


## Ohiampuja

Hieno pyörä, nätin näköiset hitsauksetkin. Ja uutta -07 Campaakin pääsee samalla katselemaan  :Hymy:  

Mikä on tuo siinä ruuvi satulatolpassa, heti satulan alla, Cervelo tekstin kohdalla?

----------


## kervelo

Satulaputken yläpää on irroitettavissa ja käännettävissä toisin päin, ns.triathlon/TT -asentoon. Normaaliasennossa satulaputki on 73-asteinen, nuppi käännettynä 76-asteinen. Kyseinen ruuvi on kyseisen mekanismin kiristysruuvi.

Geometriasta lisää täällä, sivun alaosassa:
http://www.cervelo.com/bikes.aspx?bike=SLT2007

----------


## KHP

Hohto vähä vaiheessa

http://pp.kpnet.fi/vpkleemola/hohto/

----------


## länsiväylä

Hienot muhvit sulla! Mistä hommasit..?

Mullakin on viisivuotis-suunnitelmassa oman rungon värkkääminen.

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

> Hohto vähä vaiheessa
> 
> http://pp.kpnet.fi/vpkleemola/hohto/



Pekka perhana! 1" Kingi on jo oottamassa!

----------


## Traccia bianca

> Tässä hiukan parempi yleiskuva valmiista cervelostani.



Helv..n Hieno.
Mää oon aina miettinyt mikä noissa Cerveloissa mättää.
Taitaa olla rumat Shimpat mitä noissa on yleensä kiinni.   :Vink: 
plussaa mustasta väristä+Campasta

----------


## VesaP

Pari kuvaa lisää...

----------


## mutanaama

Hah, jäit mulle tänään toiseks vantaankoskella, kun vamuuden vuoksi väistin volvolla myös vastaantulijoiden takia kolmea pyöräilijää reippaasti kiihdyttäen

----------


## VesaP

> Hah, jäit mulle tänään toiseks vantaankoskella, kun vamuuden vuoksi väistin volvolla myös vastaantulijoiden takia kolmea pyöräilijää reippaasti kiihdyttäen



Juu, ei se haittaa. Ollaanhan sitä jo totuttu noihin "race"-volvoihin mitkä aina kierrokset punaisella kiihdyttelevät hihaa viistäen ohi vain päästäkseen pysähtymään seuraavin valoihin meidän nenän eteen...  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## mutanaama

höm.. soon tiisseli :Nolous:   se mikään raaceri ole. ylämäessä mä vaan.... väistinkin vielä reilusti

----------


## RACER

Eikös tolla pääsekkään volvojen ohi. Luulin et joo. :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## VesaP

> Eikös tolla pääsekkään volvojen ohi. Luulin et joo.



Vähän nihkeästi kyllä... Kuten huomaat niin ei ole ketjuja ja muita releitä kiinni vielä. Eli se on nyt potkupyörä, ei polkupyörä. Kyllä se diisseli volvokin nopeemmin kiihtyy mitä jaksaa potkia tuolle vauhtia.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## RACER

Joo, huomasin vasta sen myöhemmin, mutta tollahan ei sitte päästetä volvoja ohi? :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kervelo

Cervelon ensilenkki on vielä ajamatta, mutta uusi pyöräprojekti on jo alkamassa. Tarkoituksena on rakennella kohtuuhintainen cyclocross-pyörä talvikauden lenkkejä varten.

Tarvittavia osia on tilailtu useammastakin paikasta. Ensimmäinen perille saapunut osa on Kinesiksen Crosslight -haarukka. Koska talvipyörän rungoksi valitsemani Nox Crossfire on varustettu levyjarrukiinnikkeillä, myös haarukaksi valitsin levarimallin. Alkuvaiheessa en tosin levareita pyörään hanki, mutta ehkä joskus myöhemmin.



Koska ajopeli tulee talvikäyttöön, valitsin renkaiksi Continentalin järeät 240-nastaiset Nordic Spiket.

----------


## china

Sulla on nuo projektin aikataulutukset nyt kyllä vähän hukassa, pistäpä noottia projektipäällikölle. Keskellä talvea valmistuu maantiepyörä ja sitten kesäkeleille cc?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kervelo

Talvipyörän aikataulu on tarkkaan mietitty. Välittömästi pyörän valmistuttuahan sää muuttuu: parin päivän kuluessa on odotettavissa joko kesäkeli tai vaihtoehtoisesti kunnolliset hiihtokelit! :Sarkastinen:  

Kumpikaan ei noista vaihtoehdoista ei tosin ole kovin paha.

----------


## kervelo

Noxin runko saapui viimein. Kaikki muut osat jo olivatkin odottamassa, jarruja lukuunottamatta. Tulevan pyörän osaluettelosta löytyy Ritcheyn perusosia sekä Campagnolon 10v. Mirage- ja Veloce-komponentteja.

Kylmä sää houkuttelisi tänään jättämään treenin väliin ja keskittymään kokoamispuuhiin. Saa nähdä miten illalla käy.

----------


## kervelo

Uusi keltainen Nox alkaa olla muutamia pikkusäätöjä vaille ajokunnossa. Vaihteiden ja jarrujen hienosäätö sekä satulan korkeuden tarkistus odottavat ensimmäisiä testilenkkejä.


 


Vanteina pyörivät Bianchi/Ambrosiot. Jarruina Campa Veloce mini-V. 


Satulana on toistaiseksi vanha Bianchin mukana tullut Selle Italia Initiale. 


Pyörän polkimina Shimanon PD-A520 touringpedaalit, joihin sopii maastopyörän klossi.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Minkälaiset kulmat tuossa Noxissa on? Ainakin satulakulma näyttää aika loivalta...

----------


## kervelo

Noxin sivulla olevien tietojen mukaan etupään kulma on 72 ja takapään 73 astetta. Kuva saattaa hiukan vääristää noita kulmia, vrt. takana olevan seinän laudoitus.

----------


## KHP

IMG_2968.JPG            14-Mar-2007 19:06  1.7M  
 IMG_2969.JPG            14-Mar-2007 19:12  1.0M  
 IMG_2971.JPG            14-Mar-2007 19:12  1.0M  
 IMG_2972.JPG            14-Mar-2007 19:13  1.0M  

Vittumainen materiaali tuo rosteri, kovaa hankala saada viimisen päälle hyvä pinta kun aina näkyy jotain naarmuja. Viiemeks jotain hopeesormuksia kyhänny, sitä tarvinu kun vähä pyyhkiä niin johan kiilsi.

----------


## KHP

No eihän ne kuvat ny noin näy, kahtokoon tuolta http://pp.kpnet.fi/vpkleemola/hohto/  ketä huvittaa.

----------


## Shimaani

Tää nostaa hattua tuolle hohto projektille.  :Hymy:

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Nöyrä hatunnosto myös täältä hohto-projektille.
Oletko tehnyt itse lugit vai ovatko hankittu valmiina/puolivalmiina?

----------


## OJ

Mitä putkea toi runko on? Entä mihin käyttöön? Muhvit näyttää kovasti samalta kuin Richard Sachsin Newvex Series muhvit.

----------


## Patron

> No eihän ne kuvat ny noin näy, kahtokoon tuolta http://pp.kpnet.fi/vpkleemola/hohto/  ketä huvittaa.



Upea! Kertakaikkiaan.

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

> No eihän ne kuvat ny noin näy, kahtokoon tuolta http://pp.kpnet.fi/vpkleemola/hohto/  ketä huvittaa.



Hieno tulee, ehkä se Kingi menee parempaan tarkoitukseen tossa projektissa kuin meikän paskapaperitelineessä  :Vink:

----------


## KHP

Hohto on Columbuksen Genius sarjaa muhvit on just nuo newwexit. Maantielle se tulee, tarkotus olis tieten jotain vanhaa Campaa laittaa siihen. Tavaraa saa Ceewayltä.

----------


## Patron

> Hohto on Columbuksen Genius sarjaa muhvit on just nuo newwexit. Maantielle se tulee, tarkotus olis tieten jotain vanhaa Campaa laittaa siihen. Tavaraa saa Ceewayltä.



Millaisilla erikoistyökaluja tuollaisen crmo-putken käsittely vaatii? Ja oletko itseoppinut rungonrakentaja vai oletko saanut oppia jostain muualta?

kysyy asiasta tietämätön...

----------


## OJ

Mä meinasin rakentaa teräsrungon tai jos oikein hyvin menee, niin kaksikin tän vuoden aikana. Ensimmäinen tulee olemaan fiksi/sinkula peli 28" kiekoille jostain halvasta putkesta ja muhveilla kasaan. Tilaa pitää jättää sen verran, että mahtuu nastat ja lokarit...tai ainakin vähän läskimmät kumit.

Toinen runko, jos toi eka menee hyvin, on jostain kevyestä putkesta (Spirit tms.) ja ilman muhveja. Toinen runko olisi ihan kisapeli.

EDIT: Eipä tohon rungon rakentamiseen tarvita mitään kovin kummia värkkejä. Tommosella puu jigillä saa vissiin ihan hyvää jälkeä kunhan jigi itessään on hyvin tehty. Lisäksi pitää olla tietty hyvät viilat ja hyvin tehdyt palikat pitämään noita putkia paikallaan ruuvipenkissä kun viilaa putken päitä sopiviksi. Enemmänhän toi on taidosta ja kärsivällisyydestä kiinni kuin työkaluista. Tietty työkaluihin saa menemään jokusen hifirungon verran rahaa, mutta pienellä budjetillakin saa hyvää jälkeä aikaan.

Aiheesta kiinnostuneille löytyy lisää tietoa täältä www.frameforum.net Tuolla voi kysellä pro-rakentajiltakin neuvoja.

EDIT2: Onko sulla KHP toi projekti edelleen kesken vai onko kuvia valmiista rungosta jo?

----------


## KHP

Runko on samassa vaiheessa, mutta etuhaarukan sain juolteltua.
Lisäsin tonne edelliset projektit http://pp.kpnet.fi/vpkleemola/hohto/ 
Opettajana toimii tämä häiskä http://koti.mbnet.fi/andhol/main.htm
Tarkkana pitää olla ettei tuu mitään 10cm virheitä. Putkethan tulee tosiaan valmiiks muotoiltuna ettei niitä ite tarvi kun viilata paitsi etuhaarukan putket.

----------


## kervelo

> Tässä hiukan parempi yleiskuva valmiista cervelostani.



Alkutalven pyöräprojekti sai virallisesti päätöksensä eilen kun Cervelo pääsi ensilenkille.

Pyörä toimi kuin unelma ja kevyt, jäykkä pyörä kulki lähes itsekseen. Joillakin foorumeilla pelotellusta sisäisten vaijerivetojen aiheuttamasta ajomelusta ei karkeilla uusimaalaisilla asfalteilla ollut tietoakaan. Alurungosta huolimatta pyörä oli myös erittäin mukava ajaa; siihenhän tosin vaikuttavat rungon lisäksi muutkin seikat. Ensikokeilun perusteella projekti onnistui siis hienosti. Lisäkokemuksia voin kirjoitella tänne kilometrien kertyessä.

----------


## OJ

> Runko on samassa vaiheessa, mutta etuhaarukan sain juolteltua.
> Lisäsin tonne edelliset projektit http://pp.kpnet.fi/vpkleemola/hohto/ 
> Opettajana toimii tämä häiskä http://koti.mbnet.fi/andhol/main.htm
> Tarkkana pitää olla ettei tuu mitään 10cm virheitä. Putkethan tulee tosiaan valmiiks muotoiltuna ettei niitä ite tarvi kun viilata paitsi etuhaarukan putket.



Näyttää tosi hyvältä. 

Mites, synnyitkö hitsipilli kourassa, vai ootko opetellu ton juottamisen pyöränrunkoja varten? Mun on kyllä pakko saada oma runko kasaan tän kesän aikana.

----------


## Mikrometri

Juotat vaan sen rungon hitsarin niin se joskus valmistuukin.
Ja painavin kaveri koeajamaan....

----------


## Traccia bianca

> Runko on samassa vaiheessa, mutta etuhaarukan sain juolteltua.
> Lisäsin tonne edelliset projektit http://pp.kpnet.fi/vpkleemola/hohto/ 
> Opettajana toimii tämä häiskä http://koti.mbnet.fi/andhol/main.htm
> Tarkkana pitää olla ettei tuu mitään 10cm virheitä. Putkethan tulee tosiaan valmiiks muotoiltuna ettei niitä ite tarvi kun viilata paitsi etuhaarukan putket.



Kopsasin tuo opettajasi osoitteen;jossain vaiheessa tuo oma runkotehtailu tulee ajankohtaiseksi.
Ja hopeaahan sitä muffejen kera käytetaan... Juotetaan ei hitsata.
Kerta kaikkiaan hieno projekti!

----------


## klemola

Tässä on oma projektini samalta kurssilta kuin KHP. 26" kiekoilla
junnupyörä pojilleni.

----------


## klemola

Tuossa sama runko ilman maalia ja kilkkeitä

----------


## Ohiampuja

Mistäs tää Klemolan peli on väsätty? Tuommoinen hitsattu runko näyttää kivalta noiden turhan koreiden muhvien sijaan.  :Vink:  
Mites tuo hitsaus onnistui, vetelikö pahasti ja joutuiko siinä käyttämään jotain taka-askel hitsauksia?

Nimim. Kerran puikon luokkakokeessa käynyt, ei mennyt läpi  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## klemola

Putkisarja on Columbuksen Zonal ja juotokset on tehty messingillä (9% nikkeliä). Viilaamalla on tehty sovitukset ja juottaminen tehtiin jigissä.
Erittäin lujassa on nuo putket. Huomasin kun tein seatstayt liian pitkiksi
ja koko takakolmio meni uusiksi. Oli työläs.

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Lujassa on putket, joo, mutta kysyppä KHP:ltä tai Anderssilta niistä murtuneista saumoista.  :Vink:  Teidän pitää hommata TIG tai siirtyä kaikkien muhveihin, kuten Pekka  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OJ

> Lujassa on putket, joo, mutta kysyppä KHP:ltä tai Anderssilta niistä murtuneista saumoista.  Teidän pitää hommata TIG tai siirtyä kaikkien muhveihin, kuten Pekka



Tai sitten pitää opetella juottamaan paremmin tai vaihtaa juotoskamaa. Kyllä juottamallakin tulee vahva runko eikä saumat murru, mutta mitä olen muita kuvia tommosista ilman muhvia juotetuista rungoista nähnyt, niin aika paljon enemmän on täytetty tota saumaa. Tai oikeestaan tohon viimeseen kuvaan verrattuna monet käyttää varmaan kolme kertaa enemmän täytettä.

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Andersin murtuneessa rungossa oli kyllä kunnon filletit. Kylmäjuotos, epäpuhtaudet, huono sovite, liian niukka filletti. Mitäs muita syitä on olemassa? En sano, että noista mitään olisi ollut em. henkilöiden rungoissa.

Nimimerkillä: Omassa tekeleessä ei ole fillettiä oikeastaan ollenkaan  :Nolous:

----------


## klemola

Pojilleni oon luvannut, että jos runko polkemalla saadaan rikki,
niin isi lopettaa työnteon ja laittaa junnut tienaamaan....

----------


## KHP

> Lujassa on putket, joo, mutta kysyppä KHP:ltä tai Anderssilta niistä murtuneista saumoista.  Teidän pitää hommata TIG tai siirtyä kaikkien muhveihin, kuten Pekka



Tiiä nuista muhveistakaan http://www.littlefishbicycles.com/au...ics/index.html

Mtb hohdossa oli turhan pieni filletti halkeama kohdassa, tuskin olis hajonnu edes vaikka olis ajellu meneen vaan sen verta pieni tuo hiushalkeama oli. Sinänsä outoon kohtaan, pystyputken ja emäputken yläkohtaan. http://pp.kpnet.fi/vpkleemola/hohto/IMG_1679em%e4.jpg huono kuva mutta tuonne väliin joka tapauksessa, luulis ettei sinne kauheesti tule rasitusta.

Ainahan näillä omilla kyhäyksillä vähä hirvittää ajaa isommissa mäissä, onneks täällä pohjanmaalla ei niitä ole.

----------


## Erkko

Kun täällä näyttäisi olevan rungontekijöitä paikalla, pitää kysylle vähän hitsauksesta:

Itseäni kiinnostaisi myös kovasti tehdä runko itse. Olin entisessä elämässä metallialalla töissä ja varsinkin Tigillä tuli paljon hitsaittua (luokkakokeenkin tein joskus). Mahtaako kellään olla tietoa mitenkä nuo runkoputket hitsataan Tigillä? Eli tarvitseeko hitsatessa suojakaasun myös rungon sisälle ja tarvitseeko runkoa jälkilämmittää? Varmaan tuo jälkilämmitys riippuu putkilaadusta, mutta yleensä normaalin pataraudan kanssa ei tarvita juuripuolelle suojakaasua, sen sijaan ruostumattomalle kyllä tarvitaan.

Mahtaakohan muhvittomasta ruingosta tulla kestävämpi hitsaamalla vai juottamalla? Ainakin näyttäisi siltä että suurin osa teräsrungoista tehdään hitsaamalla.

----------


## OJ

> Kun täällä näyttäisi olevan rungontekijöitä paikalla, pitää kysylle vähän hitsauksesta:
> 
> Itseäni kiinnostaisi myös kovasti tehdä runko itse. Olin entisessä elämässä metallialalla töissä ja varsinkin Tigillä tuli paljon hitsaittua (luokkakokeenkin tein joskus). Mahtaako kellään olla tietoa mitenkä nuo runkoputket hitsataan Tigillä? Eli tarvitseeko hitsatessa suojakaasun myös rungon sisälle ja tarvitseeko runkoa jälkilämmittää? Varmaan tuo jälkilämmitys riippuu putkilaadusta, mutta yleensä normaalin pataraudan kanssa ei tarvita juuripuolelle suojakaasua, sen sijaan ruostumattomalle kyllä tarvitaan.
> 
> Mahtaakohan muhvittomasta ruingosta tulla kestävämpi hitsaamalla vai juottamalla? Ainakin näyttäisi siltä että suurin osa teräsrungoista tehdään hitsaamalla.



Asiastahan en mitään ymmärrä, mutta jos jälkilämmityksellä tarkoitat ihan korkeita lämpöjä, niin ainakaan mihinkään lämpökäsiteltyihin putkiin ei kannata kokeilla. Noi kaupalliset teräsrungot taitaa olla hitsattuja lähinnä siksi, että se on massatuotannossa nopeampaa, mutta vahvuus saattaa olla aika samaa luokkaa.

----------


## KHP

http://pp.kpnet.fi/vpkleemola/hohto/

3 viimistä kuvaa alkaa oleen valmiina. British racing green väri muuttu Nippon racing greeniks, kun paikallisella maalifirmalla ei ollu yhtä Jaguaarin väripigmenttiä, lainattiin Toyotan pigmenttiä.

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Hyvän näköstä kalijaa tossa viimesessä kuvassa. Ihan kivoja runkojaki  :Kieli pitkällä:  

Tuukko Lohjalle näyttää livenä vai pitääkö tulla kahtoon?

----------


## klemola

kyllä on komea yhdistelmä tuo kiillotettu muhvi ja tumma väri. Hedelmänä
vielä kiilotit näemmä takajarrusillan! Mites se stemmi tulee? Kiillotatko kokonaan vai maalaatko keskiosan?

----------


## Shimaani

> http://pp.kpnet.fi/vpkleemola/hohto/
> 
> 3 viimistä kuvaa alkaa oleen valmiina. British racing green väri muuttu Nippon racing greeniks, kun paikallisella maalifirmalla ei ollu yhtä Jaguaarin väripigmenttiä, lainattiin Toyotan pigmenttiä.



Tähän ei voi ku kumartaa, ja syvään.
*peukut*

----------


## KHP

Kiitos 

Tää projekti jatkuis yhä ilman kommentteja, sen verran runkku hommaa tuo loppu viimestely nuitten muhvien kaan. Jos meikäläinen rupeis rakentaa taloo siinä ei varmaan koskaan tulis oleen listat paikoillaan.

----------


## klemola

Nyt junnujen Elmokin valmis! Itikoita on kaiveltu pojan hampaiden välistä, kun ei pysy suu kiinni lenkillä :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Traccia bianca

> Nyt junnujen Elmokin valmis! Itikoita on kaiveltu pojan hampaiden välistä,
> kun ei pysy suu kiinni lenkillä
> http://i5.pinkbike.com/photo/1275/pbpic1275350.jpg
> http://i5.pinkbike.com/photo/1271/pbpic1271239.jpg



Kyllä nyt juniorin kelpaa ajella.
Xenonin kaffat ?

----------


## klemola

Miragea on kahvat ja takavaihtaja. Kammet ja etuvaihtaja Shimanoa, jarrut Bianchin logoilla.

----------


## Traccia bianca

> http://pp.kpnet.fi/vpkleemola/hohto/
> 
> 3 viimistä kuvaa alkaa oleen valmiina. British racing green väri muuttu Nippon racing greeniks, kun paikallisella maalifirmalla ei ollu yhtä Jaguaarin väripigmenttiä, lainattiin Toyotan pigmenttiä.



Tästä projektista olisi hienoa saada artikkeli Fillarilehteen.

----------


## VesaP



----------


## VesaP

Julmettua ruuvimeisseliä ja vasaraa käyttämällä käpy nätisti putken sisään:

----------


## mantis

Komia giantti tulee! Mistä oot rungon hommannu ja oliko tyyris?

----------


## VesaP

> Komia giantti tulee! Mistä oot rungon hommannu ja oliko tyyris?



Runko on "vanha" ajossa jo ollut raami minkä ympärille kasataan vain vähän hipompaa osaa... Eikä runko ollut kallis jos oikein muistan. Sen hinnalla saa kuin jotain 14 MUMMin magnunkokoista shampanjapulloa ruokakaupasta euroopasta. Alkosta 10 pulloa vähemmän tai jotain semmosta.  :No huh!:  :Leveä hymy: 

Edit: Voisiko Klemola tai joku moderontti painaa enteriä noiden kahden leveän kuvan välissä tuolla ylempänä Klemolan viestissä niin ei tämä sivu olisi nälkävuoden levyinen. Kiitosh!

----------


## klemola

tein minkä osasin. Auttoiko?

----------


## VesaP

> tein minkä osasin. Auttoiko?



Vieläkin sivu on leveä kuin mikä... Eli noi sun pari kuvaa on vierekkäin kun niiden olisi syytä olla alekkain kuten esim noi omat kuvat. No, ei tähän maailma kaadu.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tuntematon

> Vieläkin sivu on leveä kuin mikä...



Vika on selaimessasi. Täällä näkynyt useammalla selaimella koko ajan ongelmitta.

----------


## VesaP

> Vika on selaimessasi. Täällä näkynyt useammalla selaimella koko ajan ongelmitta.



Ok, sitten mun kotikone ja 2 työkonetta näyttää sivun väärin. Mutta eipä tää haittaa oikeesti. Palataan takaisin aiheeseen!

----------


## Funktio

No jos sulla kaikissa sama selain niin sitten. Firefox näyttää kuvat ihan normaalisti.

----------


## tya

> Julmettua ruuvimeisseliä ja vasaraa käyttämällä käpy nätisti putken sisään:



Ei siihen ruuvimeisseliä tarvita, kun ruuvaa vaan sen kävyn ruuvin siihen ja naputtelee siihen ruuvin päähän.  :Hymy:  Jos on ahdasta, voi vähän taivutella pihdeillä niitä kävyn "lehtiä" etukäteen.

----------


## TimoF

> Ei siihen ruuvimeisseliä tarvita, kun ruuvaa vaan sen kävyn ruuvin siihen ja naputtelee siihen ruuvin päähän.



Tai käyttää harjanvarresta juurikin kyseistä tarkoitusta varten sahattua pätkää. Semmonen parikytsenttinen on aikas hyvä.

----------


## kervelo

Viimeisenä epätoivoisena vaihtoehtona voi kävyn kanssa kokeilla jotain tällaista:

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> No jos sulla kaikissa sama selain niin sitten. Firefox näyttää kuvat ihan normaalisti.



Oli noissa postauksissa viilattavaakin, nyt pitäisi sivun 3 tässä thredissä toimia paremmin.

----------


## VesaP

> Oli noissa postauksissa viilattavaakin, nyt pitäisi sivun 3 tässä thredissä toimia paremmin.



Kiitän! Tosin että sivun numero oli 4, ei kolme.  :Kieli pitkällä:  Mutta nyt näkyy hyvin, myös IE:llä!

----------


## VesaP



----------


## flys

> http://www.elisanet.fi/race/pics/cc_7.jpg
> 
> http://www.elisanet.fi/race/pics/cc_8.jpg
> 
> http://www.elisanet.fi/race/pics/cc_9.jpg



Täytyy CCn kulkea mielettömän kovaa ravassa noilla osilla.

Nätti se on.

----------


## Pekka L

Kun tässä postauksien muokkauksessa on päästy vauhtiin, niin poistakaa nyt jumankauta nuo kuvat tuosta ylläolevasta viestistä. Kaikki neljä kuvaa uusiks heti seuraavaan viestiin. On järkee... (viimeiset kaksi sanaa oli sarkasmia, sitä (järkeä) siis Ei OLE)
Vesalla taitaa olla hyväpalkkainen työ.

----------


## VesaP

> Vesalla taitaa olla hyväpalkkainen työ.



Ei kun rikas puoliso.  :Vink: 

Ja fillari nyt vaihteistosäätöjä lukuunottamatta ajokunnossa!! Vielä pitää tosin talvikäyttöä varten myös takalokari viritellä paikoilleen ja pullotelineet. Ja Polarin sensorit.

----------


## Pekka L

> Ei kun rikas puoliso. 
> 
> Ja fillari nyt vaihteistosäätöjä lukuunottamatta ajokunnossa!! Vielä pitää tosin talvikäyttöä varten myös takalokari viritellä paikoilleen ja pullotelineet. Ja Polarin sensorit.



Nätti on. Sul on mun luonto. Terv. kahden Giantin omistaja. :Hymy:

----------


## JiiPee

onhan nätti peli vesalla :No huh!: ! kyllä tuolla kelpaa lenkkiä heittää.

----------


## lindeju

> Viimeisenä epätoivoisena vaihtoehtona voi kävyn kanssa kokeilla jotain tällaista:
> *kuvat veks*



Hitto mitä kalliita turhakkeita. :Vihainen:  Harjanvarren pätkällä menee käpy nätisti rööriin, ihan niinkuin TimoF tuossa jo ehtikin ehdottaa.

----------


## lindeju

Joo, nätti on Vesan pyörä. Kuvassa on ainoastaan vikana nuo ikean lootat...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## china

No palajonko se ny painaa? Tuo kyllä huutaisi jotain nättiä kuituraamia...

----------


## VesaP

> No palajonko se ny painaa? Tuo kyllä huutaisi jotain nättiä kuituraamia...



En ole kerennyt mitata vielä. Ja nyt on turha mitata kun siinä on about 3 kg hiekkaa piilotettuna pyörän ympärille.  :Vihainen:  Painavahan se on noilla W240 renkailla mutta minkäs teet. About ainoat renkaat mitkä kestää tuota tappajasepeliä.

----------


## superlupaus

> Aamuvirkku kuriiri toi juuri lisää osia odottamaan kokoamista: laatikosta paljastui Campagnolon Centaur 2007 -osasarja.



Kyllä näyttää osat aivan silmiä hivelevän kauniilta kun niitä ei sotkettu kuraan.

----------


## china

> Painavahan se on noilla W240 renkailla mutta minkäs teet. About ainoat renkaat mitkä kestää tuota tappajasepeliä.



Duoda, vaihdoin tänään toiset kiekot ja cc-gumee meni kahdesti puhki. W240:set takaisin...  :Vihainen:

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> En ole kerennyt mitata vielä. Ja nyt on turha mitata kun siinä on about 3 kg hiekkaa piilotettuna pyörän ympärille.  Painavahan se on noilla W240 renkailla mutta minkäs teet. About ainoat renkaat mitkä kestää tuota tappajasepeliä.



Mitenkähän Marathon Winterit mahtaisivat pärjätä tuolle etelän legendaariselle tappajalle? Olisivat pikkuisen keviämmät ja aika reilusti rullaavammatkin, kuin nuo 240:t... Mutta komia on Giant, siitä ei pääse mihinkään.

----------


## plehti

> Mitenkähän Marathon Winterit mahtaisivat pärjätä tuolle etelän legendaariselle tappajalle?



Kun etelässä ei vieläkään näy lunta taikka jäätä olen ajellut viimeiset viikot Schwalben Marathon Supremeilla ja tähän mennessä ei ole tarvinnut renkaita paikata kertaakaan, vaikka kilometrejä on takana renkailla jo pitkälti yli 500.  Jos Marathon Winterit kestävät yhtä hyvin, niin ei pitäisi olla hätää. Tätä ennen renkaita piti paikata lähes viikottain ja parhaimpina viikkoina useita kertoja.

/ panu.

P.s. Cc-kumeista kokemusta on Nokialaisista ja Michelineistä. Molemmat puhki hetimiten. Yhdellä lenkillä meni rengas puhki kolme kertaa: Takarengas kaksi kertaa ja eturengas kerran. Lopputuloksena reilun mittainen taluttelu kotiin ja kenkiin uudet klossit. Cc-kumien osalta renkaiden paikkaustalkoiden osalta sain stopin kun laitoin renkaiden sisään pistosuojausnauhat...

----------


## Tank Driver

Rikas puoliso ja kaunis pyörä. Vesku on hoitanut homaat kotiin... :Vink:

----------


## Shamus

Taas yksi rojekti..ei osaa olla ilman näemmä!





Tosin hieman vielä puuttuu osia...

----------


## TimoF

> Taas yksi rojekti..ei osaa olla ilman näemmä!
> 
> Tosin hieman vielä puuttuu osia...



Eiks toi ookkaan semmonen sinkula?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Aficionado

Saapui se joulu viimein tännekin torppaan. :Hymy: 
Vaatii siis vielä pientä laittoa, mutta eiköhän siitä hyvä tule.
Osasarjaksi viime talvena hommattua Chorusta.

----------


## S.M.

Toi Aficionadon kuva näkyy aikas heikosti... tai ei siinä ainakaan fillaria ole: "Kuvasi voivat hyvin osoitteessa www.kuvaboxi.fi"  :Vink: 

Laita kuva johonkin muualle tai korjaa linkki, jos tuolta nyt mahdollista on se linkittää (tai laita linkki sinne sivulle...)

edit. Homma on näköjään hoidettu. Ja sieltähän paljastui oikein komia raami  :Hymy: . Tulee varmaan todella hieno peli, kunhan saat kasaan .

----------


## Kemmi

> Eiks toi ookkaan semmonen sinkula?



Näyttää fillarimuoti menevän aina vaan pelkistetympään suuntaan...

----------


## Patron

> Saapui se joulu viimein tännekin torppaan.
> Vaatii siis vielä pientä laittoa, mutta eiköhän siitä hyvä tule.
> Osasarjaksi viime talvena hommattua Chorusta.



Kuinkas ajattelin sovittaa muut osat tuohon rungon väriin? -Vai pidätkö meidät vielä jännityksessä?   :Hymy:   (lisää kuvia!)
Hyvältä, ei kun upeeltä näyttää!

----------


## Aficionado

> Kuinkas ajattelin sovittaa muut osat tuohon rungon väriin? -Vai pidätkö meidät vielä jännityksessä?    (lisää kuvia!)
> Hyvältä, ei kun upeeltä näyttää!



 Projekti on ohi ennenkuin kerkisi kunnolla alkaakaan. :Leveä hymy: 
Värien suhteen kyllä kävi vähän hassusti,kunei ne ihan kunnolla natsaa. :Irvistys: 
Täytynee korjalla tilannetta tulevaisuudessa.
Painoa tuli 7.5kg.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Projekti on ohi ennenkuin kerkisi kunnolla alkaakaan.
> Värien suhteen kyllä kävi vähän hassusti,kunei ne ihan kunnolla natsaa.
> Täytynee korjalla tilannetta tulevaisuudessa.
> Painoa tuli 7.5kg. (Toivottavasti linkki toimii)
> http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/mediaobjects/...f7a807c5a97ec3



Ei toimi.

----------


## Patron

> Projekti on ohi ennenkuin kerkisi kunnolla alkaakaan.
> Värien suhteen kyllä kävi vähän hassusti,kunei ne ihan kunnolla natsaa.
> Täytynee korjalla tilannetta tulevaisuudessa.
> Painoa tuli 7.5kg.



No ei karkkia mahan täydeltä yhdellä kerralla!  :Vink: 
Mites Coriman kiekot? Ja mustaa tankoon.
Ihan vaan ideana...

----------


## Re-con

> Projekti on ohi ennenkuin kerkisi kunnolla alkaakaan.
> Värien suhteen kyllä kävi vähän hassusti,kunei ne ihan kunnolla natsaa.
> Täytynee korjalla tilannetta tulevaisuudessa.
> Painoa tuli 7.5kg. 
> [IMG] http://i1.pinkbike.com/photo/1667/pbpic1667991.jpg [/IMG]



Yleensä en tykkää "moderneista" maantiemankeleista, mutta tää on kyllä aivan uskomattoman kaunis pyörä  :No huh!:

----------


## swinger1

Kylläpä on porukalla hianoja projekteja!!
Itsellä kehitteillä cc ensi kesän rientoja varten.
Runko ciclib cross,haarukka ciclib carbon
ohjainlaakeri Fsa
kiekkosetti A-CLASS 298
kammet Ultegra. 
vaihtajat. etu/ ultegra.Taka Shimano 105(10)
Pakka Shimano 105(10)
tolppa. race face next
stemmi itm mantis.
stonga EMS pro carbon/kevlar
satula,vanha kunnon slr ilman päällysteitä.
Vielä puutuu pikkutilpehööriä,mutta kyllä se kesäks kerkeää.

----------


## LoneWolf76

Tällainen runko tuli ostettua melkeinpä heräteostoksena Ebaystä:

http://velospace.org/files/IMG_0797_1200.JPG

Jotain tuosta pitäisi tietysti kootakin ja kun minulla on jo ennestään yksi maantiepyörä, niin taidanpa tehdä tästä suoratankoisen. Teräsrunkoinen fitness-Colnago...  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Mutta asiaan: itse en tiedä tästä rungosta mitään (mittoja lukuunottamatta) ja myyjäkin osasi avittaa vain sen verran, että kyseessä on Colnago Elegant noin 90-luvun puolivälistä. Jos joku tietää enemmän, niin kertokaahan ihmeessä.

----------


## Pave

Rapakelisinkulaprojekti kasaantuu vähitellen virtuaalisesti tuonne. Kunhan kerkiän, niin on sinne toki tulossa enemmän virtuaalilihaa virtuaaliluiden päälle. Vaatii vaan pientä työstöä, joka ei normaaliin vuorokauden mittaan mahdu...  :Nolous: 

Reaaliprojekti on jo tunnistettavissa polkumulaattoriksi.  :Vink:

----------


## brewster

> Joo, nätti on Vesan pyörä. Kuvassa on ainoastaan vikana nuo ikean lootat...



Ja BILTEMAN teline.

----------


## VesaP

> Ja BILTEMAN teline.



Voi kuule, ei ole Biltemaa tuo nähnytkään. BBB:n teline. Toki Bilatemassa voi olla samannäköinen kopiokin myynnissä mutta tämä on ainakin BBB:n tarroilla oleva versio.

Ja kyllä ParkToolin telinekin löytyy jos on tarve...

----------


## Mikrometri

Tuo BBB on kyllä täysin sama kuin Biltema eli BBB on Bilteman kopio.
Kumpikin on virallisesti hyväksyttyjä telineitä Campyn säätöön.

----------


## VesaP

> Tuo BBB on kyllä täysin sama kuin Biltema eli BBB on Bilteman kopio.



Jotenkin haisee että BBB _EI_ tee kopioita Bilateman tuotteista vaan ehkäpä originaali design on vaikka tuon BBB:n tai jonkun muun firman käsialaa ja Bilatema siitä kopioinut. Vai onko jotain tarkempaa faktaa osoittaa pöytään?

----------


## Mikrometri

Ei sitä ole kumpikaan kopioinut vaan löytyy täysin samaa myös muunkin merkkisenä eli esim. saksalaiset jobbaritkin myy omalla nimellään.
Se on vaan OEM tuote jota kuka tahansa voi ostaa ja myydä millä nimellä haluaa.Kaikilla se on sama tuote ja saman alkuperäisen valmistajan tekemä.
BBB:n nimellä muuten löytyy Campyyn jarrupaloja useampaakin mallia.

----------


## Highlander

Lähtökohta käytetty vähän ajettu "kuiturunko":



Asennusjuomakin loppui kesken ennen valmistumista  :Hymy:  Huomioita: Olin niin päissäni että renkaat on eri paria, pullotelineen hinnalla olisi saanut 106 pussi makaroonia..

Tuommoinen siitä sitten tuli. Osina käytettiin hyvin palvelleita vanhoja sekä joitakin uusia.

Runko 55 cm, etuhaarukka, satulaputki: Kuota Kharma -05
Satula: Selle Italia SLR XP (Aqua)
Tanko: Ritchey Pro
Stemmi: Syntace F119  120 mm, spacerit Hope
Kahvat, jarrut, etu- ja takavaihtaja: Campa Chorus -03
Jarrupalat: Jagwire Carbon
Keskiö: Campa Record -05
Kammet: Campa Chorus -03  53/39
Polkimet: Time RXE
Pakka: Campa Centaur 11-25
Ketju: Connex Wippermann 1008 sp10
Kiekot: Mavic Ksyrium Elite -03
Renkaat: Michelin Pro race 2, Continental GP4000
Pulloteline: Elite Pase Carbon

Paino varmaan 8 kg kieppeillä. Isompi kuva http://kuvablogi.com/nayta/iso/img851195.jpg

----------


## simojoki

> ..pullotelineen hinnalla olisi saanut 106 pussi makaroonia..



= 10,60€ ?

----------


## Highlander

> = 10,60€ ?



Meilläpäin makaroonit maksaa 50 centtiä/pussi siis sellainen pussi mikä riittää isompaankin nälkään  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Törkeä hinta tai sitten kohtuu railakkaita pusseja...  :Leveä hymy: 

Eipä siinä. Makaroneista asiaan. Eilen piti kaivaa maastopyörän runko varastosta ja alkaa niputtamaan, kai se kesäksi sitten ehtii läjään...

Lähtökohta oli viime kesän kurat sisältänyt Canyon Ultimate CF -raami, XTR Hollowtech II -keskiökupit, E-tyypin XT ja joku tuntematon integroitu ohjainlaakeri. Puhdistuksen jälkeen vaaka näytti tuolle kasalle 1626g. Laskeskelin äkkiä päin, että tuo leekeri lienee jonkun 80g, keskiökupit 100g ja etuvaihtaja 140g. Rungolle jäisi silloin melko tarkkaan 1300g. Ei paha 22-tuumaiseksi.  :Hymy: 

Thomsonin tolppa (31.6x410mm, 243g) ja SLR XC (179g) Canyonin omalla linkulla (40g) paikalleen. Vaa'an kahden kilon raja löi vastaan, joten aika siivota jäljet ja painua nukkumaan. Viikonloppuna lisää osia läjään.

----------


## A-J

Torstai-illan ratoksi purin postin paketista tulleen rungon ja aloin keräileen kämpän nurkista vanhoja osia... jospa niistä saisi pyörän kokoon. Katellan, jos pääsis vkloppuna ajeleen.


niin ja kyllä olen poikamies....

----------


## Mark

> Torstai-illan ratoksi purin postin paketista tulleen rungon ja aloin keräileen kämpän nurkista vanhoja osia... jospa niistä saisi pyörän kokoon. Katellan, jos pääsis vkloppuna ajeleen.



Hmm.. Suurella mielenkiinnolla jään odottamaan, minkälainen härveli lopulta syntyy, jos nuo kaikki kuvassa näkyvät romppeet ovat niitä vanhoja osia nurkista.  :Leveä hymy:  Rungon väritys on kyllä meikäläisen mieleen.

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Torstai-illan ratoksi purin postin paketista tulleen rungon ja aloin keräileen kämpän nurkista vanhoja osia... jospa niistä saisi pyörän kokoon. Katellan, jos pääsis vkloppuna ajeleen.



Vissiin 4ZA:n keula? Paljonko tuota kaulaputkea on katkaisemattomana?

----------


## A-J

> Vissiin 4ZA:n keula? Paljonko tuota kaulaputkea on katkaisemattomana?



Joo 4ZA:n perus alu keula, kaulaputkea 30cm

----------


## Funktio

> Voi kuule, ei ole Biltemaa tuo nähnytkään. BBB:n teline. Toki Bilatemassa voi olla samannäköinen kopiokin myynnissä mutta tämä on ainakin BBB:n tarroilla oleva versio.
> 
> Ja kyllä ParkToolin telinekin löytyy jos on tarve...



heh, kauhee paniikki et olis Bilteman teline  :Leveä hymy:  Erittäin käyttökelpoinen teline se kyllä on. Ehkä ainoa artikkeli jonka Biltemasta voi ostaa  :Vink:

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Joo 4ZA:n perus alu keula, kaulaputkea 30cm



Ok. Kiitos.

----------


## klemola

Tässä tulossa uusi cc projekti pelkällä levyjarru optiolla. Lokari ja tavarateline
korvakkeetkin juotettuna. Takajarrun korvake vain puuttuu vielä, jotta pääsee viimeistelytöihin. 
Putkena Columbuksen Spirit, eli kevein putkisatsi joka oli tarjolla. 
Painoa rungolla on tällä hetkellä 1540gr, mutta takakorvake lisää painoa vielä useita kymmeniä grammoja ( ellei yli sata). 
Etuhaarukka on Pyörähuollosta ja kokoalumiininen, katkaisemattomana yllättävät 750gr!

----------


## A-J

Korttelin ympäri jo kävin ajamassa.


Ennen kesää pitää päivittää takavaihtaja lyhyempihäkkiseksi ja vipujarrut hommata.




...niin ja sopivaa etuvaihtajaa ei löytynyt sängyn alta, ehkä se budjetti kestää semmosen tilata.

----------


## Jooona

> Korttelin ympäri jo kävin ajamassa.
> http://kotisivut.edu.ncp.fi/%7E0401398/rid.jpg
> 
> Ennen kesää pitää päivittää takavaihtaja lyhyempihäkkiseksi ja vipujarrut hommata.
> 
> http://kotisivut.edu.ncp.fi/%7E0401398/rid2.jpg
> http://kotisivut.edu.ncp.fi/%7E0401398/rid3.jpg
> 
> ...niin ja sopivaa etuvaihtajaa ei löytynyt sängyn alta, ehkä se budjetti kestää semmosen tilata.



Wow! Tuli näköjään himo päästä äkkiä testailemaan, kun näin äkkiä sait kasaan ja koeajettua  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## apartanen

> Korttelin ympäri jo kävin ajamassa.
> 
> 
> Ennen kesää pitää päivittää takavaihtaja lyhyempihäkkiseksi ja vipujarrut hommata.
> 
> *Isoja kuvia*
> 
> ...niin ja sopivaa etuvaihtajaa ei löytynyt sängyn alta, ehkä se budjetti kestää semmosen tilata.



Hyvältähän tuo näyttää. Mistäs muuten tilasit tuon runkosetin?

----------


## A-J

> Hyvältähän tuo näyttää. Mistäs muuten tilasit tuon runkosetin?




www.shop4cross.de

----------


## Patron

> Korttelin ympäri jo kävin ajamassa.
> Ennen kesää pitää päivittää takavaihtaja lyhyempihäkkiseksi ja vipujarrut hommata.
> ...niin ja sopivaa etuvaihtajaa ei löytynyt sängyn alta, ehkä se budjetti kestää semmosen tilata.



Tosi hyvän näköinen peli! 
Onko sun tarkoitus ajaa talvilenkit tuolla?

----------


## A-J

> Tosi hyvän näköinen peli! 
> Onko sun tarkoitus ajaa talvilenkit tuolla?



Joo, talvilenkit ja eiköhän tolla kesälläkin kurvailla kaikki sorapäällysteiset reitit läpi, mihinkä ei ole jaksanut maasturilla lähteä junnaamaan. Nyt tulee  katseltua, lenkkejä suunnitellessa, karttaa ihan uudessa valossa.

----------


## mantis

Elikkäs ittellä olis tämmönen cyclocross projekti alussa.

Tilasin rungon jenkeistä ja muut härpäkkeet euroopasta.

Runko: Salsa Las Cruces 58cm
Haarukka: Salsa Carbon
Ohjainlaakeri: Cane Creek S2 perinteinen
Tanko: Deda Newton anatomic 44cm
Teippi: Fizik
Stemmi: ITM Luxe OS
Vaihtajat: Veloce
Vaihteet: Veloce Keski-pitkä häkki
Kaapelit: Campa
Pakka: Veloce 13-29
Ketjut: Veloce UD-10
Jarrut: Kore Race 
Tolppa: NC-17 Empire S-pro
Satula: Selle SLR XP
Kammet: FSA Energy Mega-exo 39-53
Kiekot: Mavic Ksyrium Equipe
Polkimet: Vanhat Shitmano SPD:t (ei jaksa hommaa uusia kenkiä)
Kumit: Maaston mukaan.

Poustailen kuvia jahka projekti etenee. Tarkotus olis tosiaan tehdä tuommoinen syksy-kevät lenkki/arki pyörä (joutuu ehkä laittaa lokarit ja lukon  :Nolous: ).

----------


## mantis

> Elikkäs ittellä olis tämmönen cyclocross projekti alussa.



Osaako joku sanoa puuttuuko listasta jotain? Itellä tuli mieleen että se käpy ja hattu stydeemi ei vissiin tule ohjainkannattimen tai minkään muunkaan mukana?

Lisäksi: kannattaako CX-pyörään ottaa tuo keski-pitkä takavaihtajan varsi?

----------


## apartanen

> Osaako joku sanoa puuttuuko listasta jotain? Itellä tuli mieleen että se käpy ja hattu stydeemi ei vissiin tule ohjainkannattimen tai minkään muunkaan mukana?
> 
> Lisäksi: kannattaako CX-pyörään ottaa tuo keski-pitkä takavaihtajan varsi?



Jos oikein muistan 53-39 ja 13-29:iin riittää lyhkänenkin? Ainakin minusta se on vähän siistimmän näköinen.

----------


## A R:nen

> Osaako joku sanoa puuttuuko listasta jotain? Itellä tuli mieleen että se käpy ja hattu stydeemi ei vissiin tule ohjainkannattimen tai minkään muunkaan mukana?



Haarukan kylkiäisinä noita kai lähinnä tulee jos minkään. Jarruvaijerinkuoren vastakappale pitää varmaan ostaa ainakin eteen (ja varmaan jokunen spacerikin on hyvä olemassa), mahdollisesti taaksekin jos sellainen ei ole osa runkoa.

----------


## mantis

No hyvä, tuossa rungossa on tosiaan tuo jarruvaijerin vastakappale takana, mut eteen se pitää tosiaan hommata.

----------


## Oz

Perinteisesti käpy tulee laakerin mukana.
Tosin nyt oli kyllä Talas-laatikossakin moinen.

----------


## kauris

> Osaako joku sanoa puuttuuko listasta jotain? Itellä tuli mieleen että se käpy ja hattu stydeemi ei vissiin tule ohjainkannattimen tai minkään muunkaan mukana?
> 
> Lisäksi: kannattaako CX-pyörään ottaa tuo keski-pitkä takavaihtajan varsi?



No eikö se käpy ja hattu tule ohjainlaakerin mukana???

----------


## A R:nen

> Perinteisesti käpy tulee laakerin mukana.



Kuulostaa järkeenkäyvältä, ei ole tullut käsiteltyä tehtaan paketissa olevia ohjauslaakereita kuin niin perinteistä vuosikertaa ettei niiden kanssa mitään käpyjä käytetä...

----------


## mantis

> Elikkäs ittellä olis tämmönen cyclocross projekti alussa.
> 
> Tilasin rungon jenkeistä ja muut härpäkkeet euroopasta.
> 
> Runko: Salsa Las Cruces 58cm
> Haarukka: Salsa Carbon
> Ohjainlaakeri: Cane Creek S2 perinteinen
> Tanko: Deda Newton anatomic 44cm
> Teippi: Fizik
> ...



Todii, runko kotiutu ja voi että on nätti mutta, mutta...
Rungon mukana ei tullut ollenkaan vaihtajan korvaketta. Minkäslainen korvake ja mistä? Vaihtaja on campa.

----------


## A R:nen

Eteen vai taakse? Eteen tällainen (tai uusi vaihtaja), takana taas ovat jokseenkin runko-/valmistajakohtaisia (ellei halua jotain lähinnä akselilla/pikalukolla kiinni pysyvää hätäratkaisua).

----------


## mantis

Niin siis takavaihtajan korvake puuttuu. Pitää kysellä kauppiaalta että puuttuko tuo toimituksesta.

----------


## A R:nen

Kyllähän tuon takavaihtajan korvakkeen pitäisi aina rungon mukana tulla jos vain kyseessä on vaihdepyörän runko.

----------


## mantis

Noh, pitää kaivella laatikkoa lisää jos vaikka sattuisi löytymään.

----------


## mantis

Prk... ei siellä mitään ollu. Ja tuon runkokuvan perusteella korvakkeen pitäisi olla kanssa paketissa mukana.

----------


## A R:nen

Joo, kyllä tuo on ihan selvä reklamoitava virhe. Vaivanpalkaksi voisi yrittää ruinata samalla varalle toisenkin...

----------


## mantis



----------


## Pekka L

Kivannäköistä tapettia. Eikä rungossakaan mitään vikaa ole :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## klemola

Äkkiä runko ja haarukka puntariin ja tulos näkyville! Mikä on rungon koko?
Tuo on kyllä äärimmäisen hieno runko.

----------


## mantis

Runko painaa 1450g kuvan kilkkeillä ja koossa 58cm (sopii tälläselle 190cm kuskille). Haarukka painaa 745g mikä on yllättävän paljon, mutta kaulaputkea ei ole vielä katkaistu.

----------


## Pekka L

Budjettiraaseri, rahaa kuvan kilkkeisiin on palanut n. 900€ postikuluineen. Kaikki uutta, paitsi satula pari kertaa käytetty. 
Taiwanin kamaa kiekot ja runko, kiekot on DT-pinnoilla ja n.1570g.
Kannatin on nyt mallia 15€, sillä heitetään ekat lenkit ja lopullinen hommataan vasta kun tiedän tarkkaan minkälaisen. 
Tuubit vielä pitää ostaa, loput osat tulee vanhasta tempotekeleestä, 1-2 kesää vanhaa Ultegraa.

Tuolla ajetaan ensi kesänä niin kovaa kuin sillä pääsen :Leveä hymy: 
(ja turha kysellä mistä noin halvalla saa, etsivä löytää ja sitä varten on roikuttu toinenkin tunti netissä...)

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Aika hifi  :Kieli pitkällä:  taitaa olla kevytkin ?

----------


## Pekka L

Kyllä tuo on kaikkea muuta kuin hifi. Painosta ei tietoa ennenkuin on kasassa.

----------


## Funktio

Karseet kertakäyttöpahviovet ja omaperäinen väri laatoissa. Hieno fillari.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Kyllä tuo on kaikkea muuta kuin hifi. Painosta ei tietoa ennenkuin on kasassa.



Mites nopeuspuoli :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pekka L

Sen verran nopee se on, että olen jo alkanut katsella lounaslistoja sillä silmällä. Että terveisiä kaksikon toiselle puolikkaalle :Leveä hymy:

----------


## perttime

Kyllähän nyt Karbonan Time Trial Lite rungolla kovaa pääsee, vaikkei reisissä paukkuja olisikaan...

----------


## Pekka L

No sittenhän mullakin on mahdollisuuksia :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## mantis

Tossa on nyt väärät kumekset alla mutta kohta on tulollaan loputkin palikat. Semmosta ihmettelin että kun runkossa on 135mm takahaarukka ja tuo takanapa on 130mm, niin mahtaakohan siitä aiheutua ongelmia?

----------


## VesaP

Tästä projekti alkaa...

----------


## A-J

> Tästä projekti alkaa...



On sillä Vesalla pelit ja vehkeet  :No huh!: . 
Kasaantumas kyl hieno paketti... riippuen rungon väristä.

----------


## VesaP

> Kasaantumas kyl hieno paketti... riippuen rungon väristä.



Kelta-musta tuloo wanhan keltasen perinteen jatkajaksi kun eihän sitä muun värisellä kuin keltaisella voi ajaa... Toivottavasti värit kelpaa!  :Hymy:

----------


## Mikko

Hieno pyörä tulee, mutta mihin tarkoitukseen? Ajoon ei ainakaan, mutta kiva koriste-esine se varmasti tulee olemaan.

Ei-ajoon viittaa ainakin Campan jarrukahvat ja pullotelineet. Takapakasta en ole varma onko se ajoon tarkoitettu.

----------


## kanttiinin tollo

> Budjettiraaseri, rahaa kuvan kilkkeisiin on palanut n. 900€ postikuluineen. Kaikki uutta, paitsi satula pari kertaa käytetty. 
> Taiwanin kamaa kiekot ja runko, kiekot on DT-pinnoilla ja n.1570g.
> Kannatin on nyt mallia 15€, sillä heitetään ekat lenkit ja lopullinen hommataan vasta kun tiedän tarkkaan minkälaisen.



No niin. Oikealla periaatteella rakennetaan kisavehestä. Samalla meiningillä tuo meikäläisen maasturi joskus valmistuu. 
Jonkunlaista "alennusmyynti"zoobaa vaan läjään ni siinä se on...   :Leveä hymy: 

Pitäskö mun ny oikeasti ton hiiliohjuksen vauhdissa pysyä se 109km? Ja ilman tempotankoa yms.. ei pärk... 
aika paha rasti, pelottaa jo. Pitääkö tehdä poikkeus ja treenata tempoa edes kerran kauden aikana.  :No huh!:

----------


## marco1

> Tästä projekti alkaa...
> http://www.elisanet.fi/race/pics/prince_1.jpg



No niin, eikun palikat naks-momenttiin taas.  :Vink:

----------


## Shamus

> Ei-ajoon viittaa ainakin Campan jarrukahvat ja pullotelineet.



Mikäs noissa estää ajamisen?

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Mikäs noissa estää ajamisen?



Peukalovipu.

----------


## VesaP

> Peukalovipu.



Väärin. Ei ne estä ajamista. Niiden peukalovipujen tarkoitus on vain pitää noi kahvat paikoillaan tuossa mustassa hienossa laatikossa.

----------


## Pekka L

> Pitäskö mun ny oikeasti ton hiiliohjuksen vauhdissa pysyä se 109km? Ja ilman tempotankoa yms.. ei pärk... 
> aika paha rasti, pelottaa jo. Pitääkö tehdä poikkeus ja treenata tempoa edes kerran kauden aikana.



Treenaatko sä muka jotain muutakin kuin tempoa? :Leveä hymy:  Voisit muuten esitellä maasturin lisäksi sen toisen projektisi täällä. Oikeastaan mä voin tehdä sen puolestasi. Tuosta se lähtee :Leveä hymy:

----------


## zippo

Musta ano poistettu:http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1780833/
Todella vaiheessa ei ole edes keulaa eikä takaiskaria speksattu......

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Oikein äärikeventelyä, kun anodisointikin pitää poistaa  :Vink:

----------


## kanttiinin tollo

> Treenaatko sä muka jotain muutakin kuin tempoa? Voisit muuten esitellä maasturin lisäksi sen toisen projektisi täällä. Oikeastaan mä voin tehdä sen puolestasi. Tuosta se lähtee



Tuoltahan se hiukan näyttää. Pyörä siitä tulee...

Vaan kuka hullu ny yli sadan kilsan lenkkejä päivästä toiseen ja viikosta toiseen täysillä ajaa? Eihän sitä kenenkään kuntokaan kestä. 
Näin minulle on kerrottu monelta taholta useampaan otteeseen. Ja onhan mun kuntotasoni luhistunut sitten 2005 ihan jatkuvaa soittoa 
kun 10km tempoa mittarina käytetään. Rauhallista pikkukivaa lenkkeilyä lähinnä jota ulkoiluksikin voisi sanoa.  :Vink:  
Ja siihenhän tämä ylläkuvattu projekti vallan hyvin sopiikin!!

----------


## TPP

> Peukalovipu.



Siinä tapauksessa jos peukalo on keskellä kämmentä.

----------


## Juide

Tulipa päivänä eräänä Helmutilta paketti.


Mitähän siellä on?


Joku sinivalkoinen raami sieltä löytyi.

----------


## A-J

Ja luonnollisesti puolen päivän aikaan supercross jo ajossa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## VesaP

> Tästä projekti alkaa...



...ja näillä se jatkuu:

----------


## mantis

Eikö vesa recordin kammet riittäneet  :Vink: ?

----------


## klemola

Projekti etenee..Ensin hiontatyöt saumoille ja sitten tartuntaväriä pintaan.
Pikkuisen pintaväriäkin jo osassa runkoa.

----------


## kervelo

Talviloman molemmin puolin tuli rakenneltua ajopeli alkavan kesän sadekeleille. :Sarkastinen:  

Rungoksi löytyi Canyonin outletista viimevuotinen alurunko Ultimate Al 9.0:
http://www.canyon.com/flash/bike/ima.../wallpaper.jpg
Vertailuissakin pärjänneen alennusrungon hinta-painosuhde on ihan kohtuullinen, kokonaispaino (sis.haarukka, Velocen F99-kannatin, satulatolpan kaulus, spacerit, jne.) on aika tarkasti 2 kg.

Osasarjaksi laitoin pyörään Campan kohtuuhintaisen Velocen, alennusmyyntitavaraa sekin.

Putkiosia löytyi Ritcheylta (Carbon Pro -tolppa) sekä Dedalta (215-tanko). Kiekkoina pyörässä pyörivät aikaisemmin hankitut Campan 2006-malliset Sciroccot. Satula (Flite) ja pullotelineet (Tacx Tao) ovat myös vanhaa tavaraa.

Pyörän kokonaispainoksi tuli pullotelineineen, mittareineen jne. noin 8 kg. Paino ei ole paha, kun huomioidaan että projektin kokonaishinta jäi alennuslaarien hyödyntämisen johdosta kolminumeroiseksi. Kevyemmät kiekot ja paremman osasarjan vaihtamalla pyörän painosta on tarvittaessa melko helppoa pudottaa usampia satoja grammoja.

Kuvia tai ajokokemuksia ei uudesta pyörästä vielä ole, mutta ehkä myöhemmin lisäilen niitä tänne.

----------


## pjt

Projekti "1:n euron rungosta sinkula" etenee täällä: http://picasaweb.google.fi/speedkungen/LeJeuneProject

Hitaaaaaasti mutta varmasti..

Aihiona siis ranskalainen LeJeune jostain 70-luvulta, tai kiistäkää jos on parempaa tietoa.
Löydetty eurolla siis Malminkartanon Horisontti ry:n tiloissa toimivasta pyöräpajasta. Valitettavasti joku älyllisesti rajoittunut on pilannut hienon alkuperäisen metallisen oranssivärin jollain kermanvalkealla. Vinkkejä siitä mistä voisi saada edukkaasti vastaavaa väriä otetaan mielellään vastaan.  :Hymy: 

Onneksi kesään on vielä pitkä matka...  :Cool: 

-pjt

----------


## klemola

Sirkkeli maalattu ja lakattu. Kohta pääsee kassaamaan...

----------


## simojoki

> Sirkkeli maalattu ja lakattu. Kohta pääsee kassaamaan...
> * sirkkeli *



Hieno!  :Hymy:

----------


## mantis

Hieno! Kyllä mahtaa olla gutaa ajaa itse tehdyllä rungolla. Hmm... josko lähitulevaisuudessa ryhtyisi moiseen itsekkin  :Nolous: .

----------


## VesaP

> ...ja näillä se jatkuu:



Ja lisää romua joulukuuseen ripustettavaksi:

----------


## Santtu T

> Sirkkeli maalattu ja lakattu. Kohta pääsee kassaamaan...
> 
> http://i4.pinkbike.com/photo/1833/pbpic1833957.jpg



Todella hieno runko! Mistä sä hommaat runkoputkia noihin sun projekteihin?

Mä tein kanssa viime keväänä itse rungon. Putket taisivat olla Reynoldsin jotain mallia, en nyt enää muista mitä.

Ihan ensikasaus



Ja sama maalattuna

----------


## Tumppi

> Ja lisää romua joulukuuseen ripustettavaksi:
>  ***rojut***



No tulihan se Cordzit sentään. Miulle tuli Tonylta "proto" cordzit punaisina. :Kieli pitkällä:  Kestääköhän nää jo vuoden. Taitaa sinulta vielä "joulukuusi" puuttua? No jouluun on vielä aikaa...

----------


## VesaP

> No tulihan se Cordzit sentään. Miulle tuli Tonylta "proto" cordzit punaisina. Kestääköhän nää jo vuoden. Taitaa sinulta vielä "joulukuusi" puuttua? No jouluun on vielä aikaa...



Joo, vihdoin tänään tuli kaapelit.  :No huh!: 

Ja toinen joo, eli itse "kuusi" uupuu vielä. Ei tunnu kuusen toimittajakaan tietävän että milloin tulee kun ei halua kertoa meikälle enää mitään infoa aiheeseen liittyen. Piti tulla helmikuun lopussa jo.  :Vihainen:

----------


## klemola

Täältä on putket ja kilkkeet hankittu: http://www.ceeway.com
Ja tätä putkisarjaa on Sirkkelissä käytetty: http://www.ceeway.com/Spirit.htm
Suhteellisen kevyt teräs crossarin runko tuosta tuli. Tosin recordit jää hankkimatta, joten kyllä 10 kiloa lähenee kun kaikki on nipussa...
Tällä hetkellä rapala näyttää maalatulle ja lakatulle rungolle 1640gr

----------


## klemola

Nyt on Sirkkeli  kasassa.  Koeajo suoritettu ja naama messingillä...

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Koeajo suoritettu ja naama messingillä...



Ymmärrän, nätti on fillari. On se hienoa kun toiset jaksaa...  :Hymy:

----------


## Pekka L

> Nyt on Sirkkeli  kasassa.  Koeajo suoritettu ja naama messingillä...
> http://i5.pinkbike.com/photo/1853/pbpic1853490.jpg



Toiset vaan osaa. Tuossa kalpenee aika lailla moni muu projekti.

----------


## klemola

Osaamisesta puheen ollen. On pakko laittaa toinen kuva samasta pyörästä.
Tällä kertaa osaaja on kyllä kuvaaja eikä rakentaja :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tumppi

Hieman esimakua tulevasta keitoksesta:

Valkoista:

lisää valkoista:


ja hieman punaista:


maustetaan tietenkin hiilikuidulla.

----------


## Tumppi

Projektin merkittävin osa ja vähän muutakin.



Loppusilauksen antaa Bora Ultrat.

----------


## apartanen

> Projektin merkittävin osa ja vähän muutakin.
> 
> http://weightweenies.starbike.com/fo...d.php?id=24916
> 
> Loppusilauksen antaa Bora Ultrat.



Näyttää ihanalta!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## polkupyöräilijä

> Näyttää ihanalta!



Ja ihanan kevyeltä :Leveä hymy:

----------


## apartanen

> Ja ihanan kevyeltä



Nimenomaan!

----------


## Tumppi

> Ja ihanan kevyeltä



Älkääs nyt innostuko. On se vanha 585 kehäraakki sentään kevyempi. Tuosta tulee sitten kulkupeli kisojen ulkopuolella tapahtuvalle kuntoilulle ja kilpailujen jälkeiselle eläkeajalle. :Hymy:  Runko painoi 1165g katkaisemattomalla tolpalla ja haarukka 355g myöskin lyhentämättömänä. Eli tuollainen 150g tuli lisää vs 585. :No huh!: 

Kevennys on OUT, lihotus IN. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Hienolta näytää mut vielä hienomalta jos os ollut mtb runko look:ilta  :Hymy: - janne

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> 



Meinaat sitten pilata vanteita noilla keltaisilla Swissstop:eilla?

Siitä hyvät ettei ne kulu, mutta mää ainakin vaihdan mielummin jarrupalja kuin hiilarikehiä...

Mullakin on jotain uutta...

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tumppi

No niin. Tällainen siitä tuli viime yönä. Satula vaihtui kuitenkin mustaan, koska näytti silloin paremmalta tuo värimaailma - siis minun silmillä.

----------


## A-J

On kyl tosi hieno peli  :No huh!: . Värit sopii  :Hymy:

----------


## VesaP

> No niin. Tällainen siitä tuli viime yönä.



Onnea vain uudelle pelille! Hieno on.  Noi ihmekiekot vain ZIPPejä jos olis nii....

Toiset ne vaan rakentaa, ja toiset katselee osakasaa pahvilaatikossa huoneen nurkassa.  :Vihainen:  Terv. nimim. "vain  yksi osa uupuu"

----------


## Jupis

Aaah, onpa ihana tuo Lookki. I'm in love!

----------


## VesaP

> Aaah, onpa ihana tuo Lookki. I'm in love!



Ihana se on joo, mutta kyllä ainakin itte olen ihan *love* vähän muualle kuin tuohon...  :Leveä hymy:  :Nolous: 

Tumppi, mitä vaaka näyttää koko "roskalle"?

----------


## S.M.

On kyllä erittäin hieno fillari! Värimaailma natsaa hyvin  :Hymy: 

VesaP, paino oli tuolla toisessa topikissa... Paholaismaisen kevyttä  :Vink:

----------


## Jonttaxtr

Työmatkalle ja kärrin vetoon. Halppishilppeistä.

----------


## tuntematon

> Työmatkalle ja kärrin vetoon. Halppishilppeistä.



Vielä kun käännät jarrulevyt samoin päin ja asennat puuttuvat osat...  :Hymy: 

Edit: Tai ei kai ne puuttuvat osat tässä topicissa haittaa.

----------


## Jonttaxtr

> Vielä kun käännät jarrulevyt samoin päin ja asennat puuttuvat osat... 
> 
> Edit: Tai ei kai ne puuttuvat osat tässä topicissa haittaa.



Kato perketi, empä oo huomannukkaa levyn virheellistä asennusta :No huh!:

----------


## VesaP

> Toiset ne vaan rakentaa, ja toiset katselee osakasaa pahvilaatikossa huoneen nurkassa.  Terv. nimim. "vain  yksi osa uupuu"



No nyt on viimeinenkin puuttuva osa saapunut kuulemma myyjälle ja huomenna perjantaina pitäs lähteä tänne kotosuomeen joten reilun viikon päästä alkaa tänne sit pukata jonkunlaista Prinssin kasaus kuvasettiä...  :Cool:  Jihuuuu!!!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Lasse

> No nyt on viimeinenkin puuttuva osa saapunut kuulemma myyjälle ja huomenna perjantaina pitäs lähteä tänne kotosuomeen joten reilun viikon päästä alkaa tänne sit pukata jonkunlaista Prinssin kasaus kuvasettiä...  Jihuuuu!!!



Heltyivät sitten viimein :Hymy: .

----------


## VesaP

> Heltyivät sitten viimein.



Joo. Tarpeeksi paljon ja pitkään kun kiukuttelee, valittaa, itkee ja äkseerää niin alkaa tapahtua.  :Leveä hymy:  

Sen verran säälin uutta runkoa että perinteisen pulttienkiristysmetodieni rinnalle ajattelin ottaa vähän tieteellisemmän tavan ja kävin ostaa jo Bilteman 20-210nm momenttiavaimen Syntacen 0-20nm lisäksi. Ei sano osat enää RAKS kun kiristelee. Mutta pysyykö ne kiinni ilman noita tarkkaan viriteltyjä ääniä...  :No huh!:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MikiV

Tässä on nyt kuvia omasta projektista ,joka on kasausta vaille valmis. A-J kiitos kameran lainasta. Tässä projektin lähtötilanne:
Runko+haarukka:


Osasarja+polkimet:

Kiekot:

Aika-ajotanko+härpäkkeet:


Istuin:

----------


## A-J

Makeaa mahan täydeltä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## wanderer

> Makeaa mahan täydeltä



Miki on lähteny sitten ihan kunnon kamppeilla tekemään pyörää.
Löytyykö taakse levyä, vai onko tarkoituskaan?
Tuollainen Plasma olisi aika messevä, ja nuo 808:t vois pyöriä mukavasti alla.
Millainen mahtoi olla budjetti? Riittääkö 4500e?

----------


## MikiV

> Miki on lähteny sitten ihan kunnon kamppeilla tekemään pyörää.
> Löytyykö taakse levyä, vai onko tarkoituskaan?
> Tuollainen Plasma olisi aika messevä, ja nuo 808:t vois pyöriä mukavasti alla.
> Millainen mahtoi olla budjetti? Riittääkö 4500e?



Tuohon ei ole toistaiseksi tulossa levyä taakse,ehkä myöhemmin. Tarkkaa budjettia en oo uskaltanut laskea ,mutta sanotaan että on tässä "jonkin aikaa" joutunut säästämään :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Shamus



----------


## MikiV

Ei tsiisus :No huh!: ! Tuosta on vaikee pistää paremmaksi.

Mitkä nuo jarrut on?

----------


## polkupyöräilijä

Voi tsiisus :No huh!:  Voiko tuosta pistää paremmaksi?

----------


## Concorde

Shamus säästi sitten haarukassa...  :Vink: 

Kyllä tuota Shamuksen Colnago - Klein kokoelmaa ei voi kuin ihailla. Upeita pelejä kaikki!

----------


## Shamus

> Shamus säästi sitten haarukassa...



Äh...ilmankos olikin niin kevyen oloinen... :Vink: 
Jarrut on Zero Gravity

----------


## china

Jarrut näyttäävät Zero Gravityn OG-07:ilta. Hienoja palikoita kyllä...  :Vink:

----------


## Highlander

> Kiekot:



Jos tarvit tuohon Venetsia-tuoliin ne jalasta puuttuvat muovitallat niin multa vois löytyä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Patron

> Tässä on nyt kuvia omasta projektista ,joka on kasausta vaille valmis. A-J kiitos kameran lainasta. Tässä projektin lähtötilanne:
> Runko+haarukka:
> Osasarja+polkimet:
> Kiekot:
> Aika-ajotanko+härpäkkeet:
> Istuin:



Jokos siitä löytyy kuva koottuna?  :Cool:

----------


## Kemmi

> 



Pari ratasta ja takavaihtaja pois ja tässä olisi ehkä maailman kaunein fixi :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tuntematon

> Pari ratasta ja takavaihtaja pois ja tässä olisi ehkä maailman kaunein fixi



Tai rumin. Vaikka tuo pyörä on Colnagoksi hyvin maltillinen, alittaa sen värimaailma tyylikkyydessään ja kauneudessaan (mikäli mahdollista) jopa Bianchin celesten. Ja tuo Lightweightin logokin on jonkun ala-asteen kolmasluokkalaisen wördillä väsäämä.


Teknisesti se on varmaan paras tai ainakin tosi lähellä.

----------


## VesaP

> Voi tsiisus Voiko tuosta pistää paremmaksi?



Voi. Niin monta osaa mitkä voisi upgreidata kevyemmiksi...  :Kieli pitkällä:  

Hieno on silti.  Ja tärkein, mitä vaaka näyttää? Laita Shamus vaikka privana jos on kovin salaista moinen data.  :Hymy:

----------


## simojoki

> Teknisesti se on varmaan paras tai ainakin tosi lähellä.



Varmasti - koska onhan se "Extreme".

----------


## Ohiampuja

> ...alittaa sen värimaailma tyylikkyydessään ja kauneudessaan (mikäli mahdollista) jopa Bianchin celesten. Ja tuo Lightweightin logokin on jonkun ala-asteen kolmasluokkalaisen wördillä väsäämä.



Mielestäni Lightweightin logo on lähes kymppi, ei mitään turhia krumeluureja. Ja Bianchin Celeste on kaunis väri, ei sitä saa haukkua.  :Vink:

----------


## Shamus

Siinähän tuo nyt on...itse kyllä pidän väristä ja Lightweightin logokin on ihan ok... :Vink: 
Tosin pidän myös Celesten vihreästä ja sellainenkin löytyy varastosta.

----------


## tuntematon

> Siinähän tuo nyt on...



Pisteet Kingeistä.  :Hymy:

----------


## simojoki

Pitäsköhä sipasta omien fillareiden vanteisiin dymolla, "heavyweight"  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## VesaP

Joulukuusi saapui vihdoin mihin ripustella kaikki koristeet... Oli vaan myyjäliike näköjään "unohtanut" luvatun satulaputken, joten katotaan nyt pitääkö turvautua Biltemaan jotta saa jonkun putken perseen alle. Ja etuvaihtajan clamppiakaan ei tullut ja vaihtaja on hyllyssä ilman clamppia.  :Sarkastinen: 

No, tässä muutama kuva...

----------


## VesaP



----------


## JKK

Sehän on vääntynyt. Postille korvausvaadetta vaan... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Lasse

Siisti runko, ei voi rohkeuden puutteesta muotoilijaa syyttää :Hymy: . 
Tuohon kun laittaa makunsa mukaiset "kalusteet" kelpaa varmasti ajella. :Hymy: 
Ihme toimittaja kun ei saa luvattua tavaraa toimitettua :No huh!: .

----------


## fsol77m

pannaa ny sit tännekki oma uusi projektini... tästä se lähtee... taas   :Hymy:

----------


## VesaP

Asennukset alkaneet...

Ensin laakerikupit paikoilleen:





Ja sen jälkeen stemmi:



Ja tuohon tietysti sit tanko kiinni:

----------


## VesaP

Ja jotta fillarin saa vauhtiin sitten joskus niin kammet olis kiva:






Ja sit jarrujen kanssa tulikin tenkkapoo:

Saa kertoa jos on jotain ratkaisuvinkkejä...

----------


## Shamus

Paas kysästen Tampereen kuitukököilijältä...siltä löytyi mullekkin pidempi pultti.
28mm jos en väärin muista.

----------


## VesaP

Ja tässä illan viimeiset rutistukset. Kahvat, vanteet, takapakka, takavaihtaja... Huomenna jatketaan!  :Cool:

----------


## Raakahanu

Yllättävän nätti tuo keltainen Prince, vaikka värille en normaalisti lämpene. Varmaan tuo musta tasapainoittaa mukavasti kokonaisuutta.

----------


## Turtle

Ajattelin kysyä täältä kun on muillakin pyörärojekteja menossa niin minulla myös pienirojekti niin kyselisin että mistä saisi suhkoht halvalla/hyviä levyjarruja etee ja taakse ja maastokiekkoja 28'' tai 29''  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Nyt isällinen neuvo. Tuolla on oma alueensa nimellä "Jarrut, vaihteet, vanteet..." Sieltä kannattaa haeskella vastauksia, siellä on jo oma keskustelunsa 29" kiekoille, oleppa hyvä.  :Sarkastinen: 
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...t=28736&page=2

----------


## kervelo

Tekee hiukan pahaa katsoa kun kaunis Pinarello on litistymässä "vanhanaikaisessa" huoltotelineessä. Seuraavaa projektia varten varmaan kannattaisi hommata teline, jossa runko ei joudu ruuvipenkkiin... :Vink:

----------


## VesaP

> Tekee hiukan pahaa katsoa kun kaunis Pinarello on litistymässä "vanhanaikaisessa" huoltotelineessä. Seuraavaa projektia varten varmaan kannattaisi hommata teline, jossa runko ei joudu ruuvipenkkiin...



Nääh, ei ole vielä RUKS ääntä runko antanut...  :Leveä hymy:  Lakkapintaan tosin jää näköjään "hauskat" rannut jos ei ole teepaitaa välissä. :Vihainen: 

Pitkä pulttiiiii, missä ooooot?!? Huhuu.... Takajarru kaipaisi omaa kiinnityspulttiaan minkä sisään porautua.  :Nolous:

----------


## Lasse

> Nääh, ei ole vielä RUKS ääntä runko antanut...



Eiiih! Jätit sen siis liian löysälle, nyt se on varmaan pudonnut jo lattialle :No huh!: .
 :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## R.A.

> Siinähän tuo nyt on...itse kyllä pidän väristä ja Lightweightin logokin on ihan ok...



Perskules, se on UPEA!  :Hymy:

----------


## kauris

Jotenkin tuntuu, että kun VesaP:n Prince on valmis ja Shamuksen perheen Colnagot nyt nähty (+ ehkä Lekun Mojo SL), voidaan tämä topic ja pyöräsi kuva topic sulkea. Kenelläkään ei voi olla enää mitään lisättävää tai annettavaa (kuin huonompaan suuntaan).

----------


## Pekka L

> Jotenkin tuntuu, että kun VesaP:n Prince on valmis ja Shamuksen perheen Colnagot nyt nähty (+ ehkä Lekun Mojo SL), voidaan tämä topic ja pyöräsi kuva topic sulkea. Kenelläkään ei voi olla enää mitään lisättävää tai annettavaa (kuin huonompaan suuntaan).



Hyvin kummallinen näkemys. :Sekaisin:  Tämä ei ole tietääkseni "tässä on mun pyörä, pistä paremmaksi" -topikki? Vesan Pinarello on jees, mutta Colnaco-Record-Lightweight settiä en hankkisi *ikinä*, vaikka voittaisin 10 miljoonaa lotossa. Pelkästään jo siksi, että jos penttiperusfillaristilta kysytään unelmasettiä niin ehkä 50% kallistuisi tuohon ja se on jo hyvinkin riittävä peruste olla haluamatta samaa mitä "kaikki" haluaa. Mojo sama juttu. Hirvee hypetys koukeroisen näköisestä fillarista.
Nyt ajellaan sillä mihin on varaa, joten hypoteesiahan tämä... postaillaan vaan niitä pyörien kuvia edelleen.

----------


## kauris

No en mä ehkä ihan tosissani ollut vaikka hymiöitä en tekstiin viljellytkään. Laitetaan nyt tähän sitten edes jokin  :Hymy: 

edit: Jokin hiilikuitu-Colnago, recordeilla ja lightweighteilla kelpaisi minulle paremmin kuin hyvin. Ei tosin tuolla viimeksi esitellyllä värityksellä, jos saisi valita. Princekään ei tulisi keltaisena  :Hymy:  
Ja Mojon taivutukset ovat minusta tyylikkäät.

edit2: Ja minulle kelpaisi myös Ferrari vaikka autoista sen myös aika moni muukin valitsisi. Ja tietysti niinkin tylsänä kuin punaisena.

----------


## PTM

> Perskules, se on UPEA!



Kyllähän se kauneus on katsojan silmässä ja jokainen ajaa millä haluaa.

Henkilökohtaisesti olen aika useissa tapauksissa ajatellut noista Colnagon värityksistä (toki poikkeuksiakin on), että ne näyttävät siltä kuin lapsi olisi syönyt väriliituja ja oksentanut sitten rungon päälle tai että sitten joku vanhempi "yrittäjä" punaisten lyhtyjen alueelta ajattelisi, että mitä enemmän määrällisesti ja mitä räikempää maalia, niin sen parempi tulos...

Mutta kuten sanottua Colnagolla on myös minun makuuni käypiä runkoja. :Hymy:

----------


## jokze

Nishiki on kaunis - niin aina

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Kenelläkään ei voi olla enää mitään lisättävää tai annettavaa (kuin huonompaan suuntaan).



Juu, humoristinen kommentti sinäänsä, mutta jos oikein niuhotetaan, niin onko tavallisten osien ruuvaaminen normirunkoon mikään "projekti"?
Tässäkin ketjussa sivulla 4 esitellyt Klemolan ja KHP filot, joissa runkokin on itse tehty, ovat kunnon "projekteja"
Tietysti muutkin "modaamiset" joissa on jotenkin luovasti tai uudelta kantilta kasattu pyöriä käyvät projektista. Esim persoonalliset "tee-se-itse" retkipyörät, CC, sinkulat yms. Tai miksei jonkun vanhan maantiepyörän elvytys liiterin takaa takaisin käyttöön.

Mutta tätä kommettia ei nyt tarkoitettu liian vakavasti otettavaksi.  :Hymy:

----------


## VesaP

> Juu, humoristinen kommentti sinäänsä, mutta jos oikein niuhotetaan, niin onko tavallisten osien ruuvaaminen normirunkoon mikään "projekti"?



Elämä on täynnä pienimuotoisia tai isompia projekteja. Joku väsää hienon rungon itse teräksestä tai kuidusta, joku toinen vaihtaa vanhaan mankeliinsa uudet tankonauhat. Projekteja kaikkityyni ja molemmille ko tapauksessa voi kyse olla isosta projektista mitä ei montaa kertaa tule elämän aikana tehdyksi.

Elämä. Isoin projekti kaikista.

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Juu, humoristinen kommentti sinäänsä, mutta jos oikein niuhotetaan, niin onko tavallisten osien ruuvaaminen normirunkoon mikään "projekti"?
> Tässäkin ketjussa sivulla 4 esitellyt Klemolan ja KHP filot, joissa runkokin on itse tehty, ovat kunnon "projekteja"
> Tietysti muutkin "modaamiset" joissa on jotenkin luovasti tai uudelta kantilta kasattu pyöriä käyvät projektista. Esim persoonalliset "tee-se-itse" retkipyörät, CC, sinkulat yms. Tai miksei jonkun vanhan maantiepyörän elvytys liiterin takaa takaisin käyttöön.
> 
> Mutta tätä kommettia ei nyt tarkoitettu liian vakavasti otettavaksi.



No, mutta. Onhan siinä kuitenkin sitä hommaa. 
1. Surf surf, click click.
2. Add to basket
3. Bolt on.

Toisaalta itsekin olen saanut jo kohta ko. rupeamaan käytettyä varmaan puoli vuotta. Se ei tosin korreloi homman laajuuden, vaan oman saamattomuuden kanssa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## hans kompis

Huh, uskaltaakohan kommentoida, mutta joka tapauksessa: nuo kummatkin pyörät, viittaan Shamuksen ja VesaP:n peleihin, ovat aivan tajuttoman siistejä. Ostaisin princen heti jos olisi fyrkkaa, toisen värisenä tietty. 
Mutta kuitenkin vielä enemmän sydän sykkii projekteille, jotka on tehty rakkaudella (ei rahalla), kekseliäisyydellä (todellista modaamista) ja kovalla työllä (ei siis sillä, jota tekee päivätöissä repiäkseen sen 8k€ ostaakseen palikat). Näistä esimerkkeinä kaikenmaailman erikoiset fiksit, tallbiket, DIY-rungot yleensä, cargobiket, yksipyöräiset jne. Itsestäni ei ole edes kunnolla kokoamaan pyörää valmispalikoista, eli en lukeudu tuohon arvostamaani joukkoon. 
Mutta hauska, että nämä kaksi veijaria asettavat standardin ns. kokkelipyörille. On meille persaukisille mitä kuolata!

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> Mutta hauska, että nämä kaksi veijaria asettavat standardin ns. kokkelipyörille. On meille persaukisille mitä kuolata!



Tonyn fillarit alkaa kans olee ihan ok kuosissa, mitä nyt eilen niitä viimeksi hypistelin..tosin ihan kaikki alu+titaanipultit eivät olleet saapuneet, mutta noin muutoin vaikuttivat "ihan kivoille"  :Hymy:

----------


## Shamus

Projekti mikä projekti... eihän niitä voi edes verrata keskenään jollain on taitoa tehdä runko itse niin suurella kunnioituksella katselen siihen suuntaan.

Toisaalta maantiepyöränkin osien haaliminen käy projektista, puhumattakaan hieman vanhemman maastopyörän kokoaminen sen aikaisilla käyttämättömillä osilla :Vink: 

Tuota valkoista Colnaakkelia on koottu jo viime syyskuusta asti ja osia osteltu pikku hiljaa talven ajan.

Mammonasta ei juuri voi puhuakkaan, meillä nyt vaan molemmilla on halu laittaa liikenevät rahat fillareihin tällä hetkellä, muuta ei sitten juuri ruuan lisäksi ostellakkaan.

----------


## Raakahanu

Turha kenenkään hififillaristin on alkaa puolustelemaan päätöksiään. Eihän harrastus ole mikään oikea harrastus jos siihen ei mene kaikki rahat ja vapaa-aika.  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Mitä enemmän lippulaivamalleja näkyy härmän teillä, sen parempi.

----------


## JKK

> Mitä enemmän lippulaivamalleja näkyy härmän teillä, sen parempi.



Ajetaanko noilla?

----------


## Pekka L

Ei kai ole kovin ideaalia kinata mikä on projekti ja mikä ei. Kukin suhtettaa asiat omiin mittasuhteisiin. Katsooko aiheelliseksi kertoa siitä muille täällä, on jokaisen oma asia. Jos on ylpeä uusista kiekoista ja satulasta, niin en minä ainakaan vähättele. Itsekin aika pienellä budjetilla häärään. Isommat projektit tietysti kiinnostaa enemmän, kuten Samun Kleinit ja nuo mainitut diy-rungot, mutta vähäisemmät jutut kuuluu tänne yhtä lailla.

Jatkakaa :Hymy:

----------


## kauris

> Tuota valkoista Colnaakkelia on koottu jo viime syyskuusta asti ja osia osteltu pikku hiljaa talven ajan.



Hieman muttei paljoa otsikon vierestä kysyisin, että löytääkö projektiinsa esim. noi melko täydelliset sarjat recordin palikoita edullisimmin yhden talven aikana yksitellen eri puolilta netin syövereistä keräämällä vai ostamalla täyden record-sarjan esim. bike24:sta sillä noin 1300 eurolla?

edit: Ja lisättäköön, että tutkiskelin juuri pikaisesti -06 centaurin (ei kuitua kahvoissa tai kammissa) vaihtamisen -08 chorukseen pudottavan pyörän painoa "vain" 340 grammaa. Hintaa tulisi melkein tonni.

----------


## plehti

> On meille persaukisille mitä kuolata!



Tai kaverit vain priorisoivat rahankäyttönsä eri tavalla kuin jotkut toiset. Ehkä he eivät aja yhtä hienoilla autoilla kuin jotkut toiset, asuvat hieman ahtaammin kuin toiset tai vain säästävät muista asioista. Hienoa, että jotkut panostavat mahtaviin pyöriin. 

/ Panu.

----------


## Shamus

> Hieman muttei paljoa otsikon vierestä kysyisin, että löytääkö projektiinsa esim. noi melko täydelliset sarjat recordin palikoita edullisimmin yhden talven aikana yksitellen eri puolilta netin syövereistä keräämällä vai ostamalla täyden record-sarjan esim. bike24:sta sillä noin 1300 eurolla?



Eihän se Campan ostaminen ole mikään ongelma, eikä kaikkea tarvitse netistä tilata  :Vink: 
Esim. 28.0mm Masterpiece tuottaa jo hieman ongelmia, valkoiset FSA:t oikeassa koossa jo vähän enemmän... tosin nyt niitä rupeaa jo saamaan helpomminkin.

----------


## Ohiampuja

No, tästä projekti-nimityksestähän kirposi kunnon keskustelu.
Henkilökohtaisesti arvostan näitä entisöintii projekteja enemmän. Pitää olla tuntemusta pyöräilyn historiasta ja taustoista sekä pitkäjänteisyyttä osien metsästykseen. 
Pyöräsi kuva-keskustelussa olikin puhetta Tinker Juarezin vanhoista kiekoista -93 MM leimoilla varustettuna, taisi on Hell On Wheelsillä.
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...postcount=7139

Tässä malliksi Shamuksen Klein, tämä on Projekti.  :Hymy: 
Näitä ei kasata pelkällä rahapussilla...

----------


## hans kompis

Jep, komppaan. Noi Kleinit on kyllä projektien paksuinta kermaa.

----------


## Shamus

Ehkä nyt sitten uskaltaa laittaa toisesta valmistuneesta "rojektista" kuvat myös...
1990 Attitude, kaikkien aikojen 12. ensimmäinen Attitude!
Koottu Campagnolon - osilla, tietty! Ja kaiken lisäksi tällä Kleinilla ajetaan :Vink:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Nätti on, keulat olleet aikoinaan tosi matalia. Tuossakin ohjaustanko on aika paljon satulan alapuolella. Saatika sitten jos tuommoiseen vaihtaisi 0-kulmaisen a-head-set stemmin...
Taka drop-outtia ei voi kovin siroksi kehua.  :Vink:

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Jep! Tuo on hieno, eikä varmaan valmistu aivan pelkällä "in den Warenkorb" -menetelmällä...?  :Hymy:

----------


## VesaP

Tässä tämänhetkinen tilanne. Viimeisin modaus oli katkaista haarukan putki rautasahalla. Takavaihtajan säädöt seuraavaksi... Ja huomenna käydä visiitillä Tonyn luona pyöräsportissa hakemassa joku käpy etuhaarukkaan kun semmoinenkin näyttää uupuvan. Joten etsi Tony semmoinen KEVYT versio valmiiksi.  :Hymy:

----------


## VesaP

> Tekee hiukan pahaa katsoa kun kaunis Pinarello on litistymässä "vanhanaikaisessa" huoltotelineessä. Seuraavaa projektia varten varmaan kannattaisi hommata teline, jossa runko ei joudu ruuvipenkkiin...



Nooh, jotta ei tartte pahaa oloa tuntea enää niin eilen tuli sit tilattua tämä:



Varsin näppärän näköinen laite näyttää olevan ja kevytkin kuin mikä.  :Cool:

----------


## kervelo

Kyllä heti tuntuukin paljon paremmalta...

----------


## VesaP

YES! Eiköhän tällä nyt ajele!

----------


## VesaP



----------


## Lasse

Siisti on! :Hymy:  Otatko huomenna ajoon? niin pääsee kattoo livenä??

----------


## Pekka L

> YES! Eiköhän tällä nyt ajele!



Pelkkään ajelemiseenko se nyt sitten tehtiin :Sekaisin:  
Lisenssiä ei ainakaan näy maksettujen listalla.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Jaahas, vihdoinkin Prinssi valmiina, on hieno  :Cool: .

----------


## VesaP

> Siisti on! Otatko huomenna ajoon? niin pääsee kattoo livenä??



Juu, huomenna on prinssi Keravalla ajossa ja kuskilla huomioliivi jossa 30-numerot isolla selässä. :No huh!:  Jos ei kauhee krapula vaan ole... :Nolous:  Heh, sorry Hans, tullaan vaikka oliskin krapula.  :Cool: 





> Pelkkään ajelemiseenko se nyt sitten tehtiin 
> Lisenssiä ei ainakaan näy maksettujen listalla.




Juu, ajetaan ajetaan ilman lupalappuja tämä kesä...

----------


## HMK

Ei pahassa tarkoituksessa, mutta miksiköhän minulle tuli tuosta Pinarellosta mieleen tämä:




Tuo "auringossa pehmennyt" muotoilu ei tee pyörästä kovin nopean näköistä.

----------


## skrank

Ekaa kertaa pyörää kasailemassa, kivaa puuhaahan tämä on  :Hymy:  Ei ole päässyt mekanojakaan ruuvailemaan aikoihin. Rojektissa olisi tarkoitus synnyttää pyörä lenkkeilyyn ja veturi hinaushommiin.

kosh:


tarra :Kieli pitkällä: :



Kohta saa toivottavasti vähän valaisevampia kuvia näpsittyä.

----------


## mantis

Mulla oli kanssa omassa salsassa pieniä maalivaurioita kun sain rungon. Ei kuitenkaan noin pahoja kuin tuo on. Käytössä on lisäksi ilmestynyt lisää pieniä maalivaurioita, joten kannattaa harkita rungon suojaamista.

----------


## swinger1

> Mulla oli kanssa omassa salsassa pieniä maalivaurioita kun sain rungon. Ei kuitenkaan noin pahoja kuin tuo on. Käytössä on lisäksi ilmestynyt lisää pieniä maalivaurioita, joten kannattaa harkita rungon suojaamista.



Täältä suositellaan hyvin, todella hyvin kokemuksin, holmenkollenin nanowax tuotetta. Ei ole enää GF,ssä lähtenyt maali paloina irti.tekee todella kovan kalvon joka monista muista poiketen ei kerää skeidaa itseensä vaan paremminkin hylkii sitä.

----------


## mantis

> Täältä suositellaan hyvin, todella hyvin kokemuksin, holmenkollenin nanowax tuotetta. Ei ole enää GF,ssä lähtenyt maali paloina irti.tekee todella kovan kalvon joka monista muista poiketen ei kerää skeidaa itseensä vaan paremminkin hylkii sitä.



Tarviiko tota käsittelyä uusia usein?

----------


## skrank

Tuohon jäi toivonmukaan tankolaukun mentävä aukko:


Olisi näköjään voinut enemmänkin sahailla tuota haarukan putkea poikki, mutta eihän sitä uskaltanu  :Nolous: 
Kokovartalokuvat menikin sitten metsään..

----------


## Tumppi

Sainpas otettua vihdoin kuvan noiden valkoisien kahvakuvien kanssa. On muuten 99% identtiset alkuperäisten kanssa. Juu, saattavat likaantua, mutta tulispahan siistittyä siten pyörää useammin.

----------


## wanderer

Tumppi, aivan järjettömän hieno!

----------


## Leku

Minkä merkkinen toi kurjuutin mahtaa olla?

----------


## JKK

> Minkä merkkinen toi kurjuutin mahtaa olla?



Siinä on varmaankin Shimpan osat?

----------


## Leku

Vaikea sanoa kun tekstit on poistettu.

----------


## skrank

vielä viiminen kuva tänne.. seuraava projekti varmaan kameran hankinta  :Sarkastinen: 


Voipi olla että reissun jälkeen vaihtuu välitykset takana  :Kieli pitkällä: .

----------


## Tumppi

> Minkä merkkinen toi kurjuutin mahtaa olla?



Myönnetään, että pyörän merkin vois pyyhkiä 30 kertaa pois ja silti se LOOK lukisi ainakin 5:ssä kohdassa. Mutta kun vedetään kunnolla överiksi niin siitähän tulee ihan siisti lopputulos. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Fillari on runkoa vaille valmis.  :Hymy:

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Onko skotti palasina? Spark? Mitä?

----------


## Leku

Ettei vaan odoteltaisi semmoista C:llä alkavaa rekkulaa? Kaverikin odottelee ja alkaa mennä hermot pikkuhiljaa.  :Leveä hymy: 

Ootkos Aki muuten kokeillut, että pitääkö toi keula lukitus päällä hervotonta kitinää? Noita on nimittäin ollut liikkeellä...

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Ettei vaan odoteltaisi semmoista C:llä alkavaa rekkulaa?



Joo, Cube AMS HPC sen piti olla, mutta kun aikataulut petti ja Tahko alkoi olla liian lähellä, täytyi ottaa suunnitelma B käyttöön. Siksi Spark 10:n pitäisi olla matkalla kohti kotiani. Taisin Wandererille sanoa joskus viime keväänä, että jos Spark kestää sen tehoja yhden kisakauden, niin määkin ostan sitten semmoisen. Ja kestihän se.  :Hymy: 





> Ootkos Aki muuten kokeillut, että pitääkö toi keula lukitus päällä hervotonta kitinää? Noita on nimittäin ollut liikkeellä...



Maastoajossa en oo lukitusta käyttäny laisinkaan, mutta satunnaisissa ylämäkiharjoituksissa keula on ollu lukossa. Hervontonta kitinää noi reenit aiheuttaa joka tapauksessa, mutta oon tähän asti luullu, että ääni tulee pään sisältä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Leku

Joo sulla on vissiin etupamppu aina niin jäykkänä, ettei ehdi, tai tarvi, keskittymään välineisiin ja niissä piileviin hienouksiin.  :No huh!: 

Mun mielestä toi lukitus/ sen ohitus on jopa ihan käyttökelpoinen viritys, etenkin tommosessa ajossa, missä pitäisi kai päästä jotenkin eteenpäinkin. Nyt siis, kun toi ei enää pidä sitä tolkutonta nirinnarin -ääntä.

Jossain karhupitoisella-alueella tommonen vaimennuksen vislaus voi olla kai ihan toivottavakin ominaisuus. Eipähän myöskään pääse eksymään pahasti, kun ei kestä hermot ajella kovin synkkään metsään.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Joo sulla on vissiin etupamppu aina niin jäykkänä, ettei ehdi, tai tarvi, keskittymään välineisiin ja niissä piileviin hienouksiin.



Ei pidä paikkaansa, jos etupampulla tarkoitetaan tässä joustohaarukkaa.  :Hymy:  Mulla on tapana säätää sekä etu- että takaiskari niin löysiksi, että ne tuppaa ihan peruslenkillä välillä pohjaillakin. Kun joskus yritin ajella pari lenkkiä hiukan jäykemmillä säädöillä, selkähän siitä heti suuttui. Ajelen siis keskimäärin varsin notkuvalla pyörällä, jos xc-täysjoustoa voi notkupyöräksi kutsua.

Ei ollu kuitenkaan tarkoitus sanoa, että lukitus olis mun mielestä turha. Hienoja vempaimia nuo kaikki säädöt ovat. Oon vaan ite tottunu niin pehmeään pyörään, että lukituksen käyttö jää maastoajossa kovin vähiin.

----------


## Romme

> vielä viiminen kuva tänne.. seuraava projekti varmaan kameran hankinta 
> 
> Voipi olla että reissun jälkeen vaihtuu välitykset takana .



Upean näköinen Salsa! Muuten, voinko kysellä millaisella budjetilla olet saanut kiiturin kasaan? Itseäkin vähän polttelisi cyclocrossarin hankinta.

----------


## skrank

> ...millaisella budjetilla olet saanut kiiturin kasaan?...




No voipihan sitä kysellä mutta en osaa tuohon vastata kun en ole vielä uskaltanut ynnäillä kaikkia kuitteja yhteen. Runkosetti (400e) ja iso osa osista on kuitenkin hommattu bike-componentsista, sieltä voipi itseä miellyttävän kokonaisuuden laskeskella  :Hymy:

----------


## simojoki

> Fillari on runkoa vaille valmis. 
> *kuva nips*



Asiallista kampetta! Miten muuten noi Hopen kahvat mahtuu toimimaan gripshift vaihtajien kanssa? Eikö tuo kahvan sisäosassa oleva "mötikkä" osu tuohon vaihtajaan jarruttaessa?

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Asiallista kampetta! Miten muuten noi Hopen kahvat mahtuu toimimaan gripshift vaihtajien kanssa? Eikö tuo kahvan sisäosassa oleva "mötikkä" osu tuohon vaihtajaan jarruttaessa?



Kieltämättä tuo arvelutti itseänikin, kun aloin vermeitä paikoilleen asentaa. Mutta ei se mötikkä kuitenkaan osu vaihtajaan, vaikka kuvan perusteella siltä vaikuttaisikin. Eli ihan hyvin mahtuvat toimimaan.

----------


## znood

mitäs se kipinäskotin runko painaa ?

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

> Ootkos Aki muuten kokeillut, että pitääkö toi keula lukitus päällä hervotonta kitinää? Noita on nimittäin ollut liikkeellä...



Ei kitise munkaan F120rlc ja lukitusta on tullut käytetty viime aikoina paljon... Jottei meni ihan ohi aiheen, vaihoin tossa uudet öljyt keulaa ja aikamoista tököttiä siellä olikin tehtaan jäljiltä. Ihan kuin olisi vähän lipsahtanut asennusrasvaa vähän enempikin. Öljy vaikutti semmoselta vaihdelaatikkomalliselta...

----------


## Aki Korpela

> mitäs se kipinäskotin runko painaa ?



Pitäis olla alle 1600 g ilman iskaria, mutta saa nähdä, pitääkö paikkaansa. Palataan asiaan toivottavasti lähipäivinä.

----------


## J Panula

> No voipihan sitä kysellä mutta en osaa tuohon vastata kun en ole vielä uskaltanut ynnäillä kaikkia kuitteja yhteen. Runkosetti (400e) ja iso osa osista on kuitenkin hommattu bike-componentsista, sieltä voipi itseä miellyttävän kokonaisuuden laskeskella



Morjens, 

Joo, upea pyörä, siis erityisesti livenä, tuli ihasteltua tuota perjantaina BP:n edustalla (harvoin niin tapahtuu, jotta jään ihmettelemään jotain fillaria  :Vink:  )... eli näimmekin BP:ssä perjantaina, mä en vain niin nopeasti muistanut kunnolla missä olen sinut tavannut, eli jotain maantie(?)kiekkokauppojahan sitä tosiaan tehtiin (viime vai toissavuonna?) muisti palautuu hitaasti  :Vink:  (no tuleehan noita komponentteja ostettua ja myytyä ihan jonkunverran mutta kumminkin)

Mitkäs renkaat Salsassa muuten on?, pitäis itsekin katsella jotain tollasia retkikäyttöön...

----------


## skrank

> Morjens, 
> 
> Joo, upea pyörä, siis erityisesti livenä, tuli ihasteltua tuota perjantaina BP:n edustalla (harvoin niin tapahtuu, jotta jään ihmettelemään jotain fillaria  )... eli näimmekin BP:ssä perjantaina, mä en vain niin nopeasti muistanut kunnolla missä olen sinut tavannut, eli jotain maantie(?)kiekkokauppojahan sitä tosiaan tehtiin (viime vai toissavuonna?) muisti palautuu hitaasti  (no tuleehan noita komponentteja ostettua ja myytyä ihan jonkunverran mutta kumminkin)
> 
> Mitkäs renkaat Salsassa muuten on?, pitäis itsekin katsella jotain tollasia retkikäyttöön...



Juu vuosi sittenhän ne mavicin maantiekiekot tuli ostettua. Salsan renkaat on ihan perus schwalben maratoonit 32mm leveinä. Ainakin tähän asti on meidän talouden muutamat pyöräretket selvitty ilman rengasrikkoja noilla, mutta pyörän päällä ei mitään isoa kuormaa ole ollut paitsi kuski  :Hymy:  Hullu kuorma raahautuu peräkärryssä.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Saamari, kun se on kevyt!  :No huh!:  1520 g ilman iskaria ja 1688 g DT Carbon -iskarin, puslien ja titaanipulttien kera. Kyseessä on siis 2008-mallinen Spark 10 koossa L.

----------


## Leku

Korea on. Tulee vissiin aika kepeä setti.  :No huh!:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Tänään ajelin parilla 08' Scottilla, jollain Ransomilla ja Addict R2:lla. Jotenkin se Addict oli vallan kiva. Muttei mikään erityisen säväyttävä ulkonäöllisesti. Kiin joku Cervelo R3, ei mikään taideteos mutta lämmittää mekaanoillo ikänsä leikkinyttä kollia kuin metsäpalo pultsareita pusikoissa...

Mutta Addictin ja R3:n, jälkeen onkin vielä vaikeampi mielltiä minkä haluaisi. En ole pariin vuoteen nähnyt maantierunkoa joka kiinnostaisi hankintaan asti. Paitti yksi joka tuli lunastettua heti. Mut se on vain välietappi Nirvanaan. Ja sekin kokoamatta vielä. No tuloo kiva lenkkipyörä alta 6kg XL koossa.

Jos lähtisin speksaamaan ideaalista muantierunkoa niin siinä olisi:

-kuitua, toki!
-suoraan laakeripesät Campan Ultra Torque kammille.
-suoraan laakeripesät Campan Record int-ohjain laakerille (kevein ja toimii) tai Kingin paikat (paras ja kaunein).
-keula olisi THM.
-vaakaputkessa slopea 0-2 astetta.
-kiinteä,kuituinen korveke  etuvaihtajalle
-takahaarukassa olisi huomioitu maximaalinen sivuttaisäikkyys pilaamatta pystyjuustoa.
-takahaarukan korvakkeet kuitua, vaidettava alusilmä takavaihtajalle.
-Sen nimi olisi Signature Nirvana.

 :Leveä hymy: 

Ehkä se realisoituu jopa ennen syksyä.

----------


## kts

Hieno on Akin runko. Pistä palikat kiinni äkkiä, ettei lennä tiehensä. Äläkä anna uuden pelin viedä huomiota pois universumin parhaan TV-sarjan kesäuusinnoista  :Vink: 

Oma projekti hieman raskaampaa sarjaa. Vaikka ei kai tuo 6" joustavaksi rungoksi niin kovin painava ole?? Kunny tulis ne loput osat vaan sieltä Saksanmaalta.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Korea on. Tulee vissiin aika kepeä setti.



Ei mitään äärikevyttä, mutta kunnon keulalla ja renkailla alle 9 kg on tavoitteena. Tuostahan nääs pystyisi rakentamaan alle kahdeksankiloisenkin:
http://www.light-bikes.de/website/ne...ltd-7774-gramm

Samun apua tässäkin hankkeessa tosin tarvitaan. Rungon mukana tullu Ritchey WCS Carbon -tolppa on kyllä oikein hieno, mutta sehän kelpaisi melkein ankkuriksi (234 g).  :Vink:  Vanha AX ei taida tohon shimmilläkään sopia, kun lienee liian lyhyt. Signaturen pajalle onkin jo toivomuslista lähetetty.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Äläkä anna uuden pelin viedä huomiota pois universumin parhaan TV-sarjan kesäuusinnoista



Tästä ei ole kerrassaan minkäänlaista pelkoa.  :Leveä hymy: 





> Oma projekti hieman raskaampaa sarjaa. Vaikka ei kai tuo 6" joustavaksi rungoksi niin kovin painava ole?? Kunny tulis ne loput osat vaan sieltä Saksanmaalta.



Katos! Pitääpä tulla kesällä jossain kivikossa viivalle.  :Hymy:

----------


## znood

pistä aki pyörä nippuun ja tuu esittelemään sitä ens keskiviikkona yhteislenkille !
mullaki nykyää toi skandiumrunko : olisko akilla mitää ideaa mitä sillä on massaa ?

aki: meneekö täpäripyörä jo alle kasin ?  :Hymy:

----------


## wanderer

Kyllä mää vaan pitäsin sen Nude TC -iskarin Sparkissa. Se säätö on kerrassaan verraton, kera kunnollisen Terralogic-keulan.
Tiepätkät voi päästää putkelta täysin jäykällä pyörällä!

Mulla löytyy ankkurimalliselle tolpalle käyttöä Scalessa, jos ankkuri ei päädy Akille käyttöesineeksi...

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Kyllä mää vaan pitäsin sen Nude TC -iskarin Sparkissa. Se säätö on kerrassaan verraton, kera kunnollisen Terralogic-keulan.
> Tiepätkät voi päästää putkelta täysin jäykällä pyörällä!



Kyllähän Mestari taas asiaa puhuu. Jos laskettaisiin vain sekunteja, alkuperäisiskari lukituksen kaukosaadön kanssa olis varmaan paras vaihtoehto. Tässä on nyt kuitenkin ennenkaikkea kyse elämäntavasta, ja siksi mulle oli alusta asti selvää, mikä iskari runkoon tulee.  :Hymy:  Ja onhan tässä kuituihmeessäkin umpilukitus, jonka vipu on nyt olevinaan kovinkin hyvin käsillä. En silti jaksa uskoa, että sitä tulis käytettyä...





> Mulla löytyy ankkurimalliselle tolpalle käyttöä Scalessa, jos ankkuri ei päädy Akille käyttöesineeksi...



Eri hieno tolppa se on, ei siitä mihinkään pääse. Tarkoitus ei ole siitä luopua, kun se on toistaiseksi ainoa 34.9-millinen, joka hyllystäni löytyy.

Muutenkin näitä mun juttuja kannattaa lukea varsin tiheän ww-suodattimen läpi.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> pistä aki pyörä nippuun ja tuu esittelemään sitä ens keskiviikkona yhteislenkille ! mullaki nykyää toi skandiumrunko : olisko akilla mitää ideaa mitä sillä on massaa?



Pitää yrittää ehtiä Lamminpäähän tässä joskus lähiaikoina. Lyhyempijoustoinen Hei Hei Supreme on alla olevan kuvan perusteella iskarin kera hiukan alle 2100 g, niin jos arvata pitää, King lienee luokkaa 2300-2400 g. Eli pirun kevyt sekin.





> aki: meneekö täpäripyörä jo alle kasin ?



Ei mene. Luotettava, ja samalla toki mahdollisimman kevyt, Tahko-väline tästä on tarkoitus rakentaa.

----------


## Subzero

> 1688 g DT Carbon -iskarin, puslien ja titaanipulttien kera. Kyseessä on siis 2008-mallinen Spark 10 koossa L.



Huh ja huh, sehän on oikeasti kevyt. Paljon painoi vakioiskarilla ja lukitusvivulla vaijereineen vai jäikö ne kaupan hyllylle?

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Huh ja huh, sehän on oikeasti kevyt. Paljon painoi vakioiskarilla ja lukitusvivulla vaijereineen vai jäikö ne kaupan hyllylle?



Alkuperäisosat odottaa kotona kuituiskarin räjähtämistä.  :Hymy:  

Kyllä se alkuperäinen iskari puntarilla kävi, mutten nyt onnistu muistamaan tarkkaa lukemaa. 300 g lukituksen kaukosäädön kanssa ei kuitenkaan liene kaukana totuudesta. Eli hiukan yli 1800 g rungolle ja iskarille.

----------


## järppä

> Saamari, kun se on kevyt!  1520 g ilman iskaria ja 1688 g DT Carbon -iskarin, puslien ja titaanipulttien kera. Kyseessä on siis 2008-mallinen Spark 10 koossa L.
> << _...hieno kuva poistettu..._ >>



 hieno on runko!  

nimimerkillä oman striken seuraajaa pohtien ja kesän kestotestituloksia odotellen  :Vink:

----------


## Leku

Ajettavuus varmaankin kohenisi pirusti toisenmoisella takaiskarilla? Kun tuota on vissiin tarkoitus ajaa kuitenkin melko löysällä jousituksella, niin _näyttäisi_ siltä, että kiikkumalla ja kaakkumalla mennään kun lykkää kiinni tuon DT:n?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Saattaa olla noinkin, mutta hyvin mää tulin ton DT:n kanssa toimeen jo edellisen runkonikin kanssa...

----------


## Leku

No joo, kai sitä tuollakin etenee tasaisen varmasti. 

Miä kyllä tarvitsisin kaikki mahdolliset ja mahdottomat apukeinot, mikäli erehtyisin kilipailemaan. Seuraavaksi voisin kyllä muuten vaan kokeilla tuota pyörän siunausta. Semmonen rienaajamunkki vaan heiluttelemaan savuavaa pönikkää ja höpisemään tekolatinaa. Spiritus sanctus!

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Miä kyllä tarvitsisin kaikki mahdolliset ja mahdottomat apukeinot, mikäli erehtyisin kilipailemaan.



Ei kai sitä kilipailemista tartte ottaa liian tosissaan. Izmo sanoi joskus osuvasti, että kun ympäri vuoden ajellaan, niin kisapäivät on sitten niitä juhlapäiviä. Ja nyt, jos/kun saan valmiiksi tämän uuden laitteen, ajaminen muuttunee entistä enemmän ohjetta "aja fillarilla siten, kuin fillari haluaisi sillä ajettavan" noudattavaksi. [1] Ei toi välttämättä tarkoita sitä, etteikö vois ajaa täysillä, mutta varsinkin näissä lyhyehköissä kisoissa tulee aika usein ajettua reikä päässä laitteistoa säälimättä. Tahkon pitkille matkoille toi ei sen sijaan ainakaan mun osaltani pidä enää paikkaansa, kun siellä alku ajetaan hissukseen, ja lopussa täysillä ajaminen tarkoittaa tasaisella likimain vauhtia 10 km/h.  :Hymy: 

Eli vaikka mää osallistunkin kisoihin, sillä ei oo juurikaan merkitystä, miten niissä kisoissa pärjää. Mukavaa puuhaa se joka tapauksessa on. Mun reenaaminen tähtää pääosin siihen, että jaksais edes kerran elämänsä aikana ajaa edes jollain lailla sen Tahkon kolmannenkin kierroksen. Ja vielä edellistäkin enemmän reenaaminen tähtää siihen, että olis joskus 50 vuoden päästä yhtä rautaisessa kunnossa, kuin mitä Talisker yhä tulee olemaan parinkymmenen vuoden kuluttua.  :Hymy: 

Eli elämäntavasta tässä on kyse. Kylläpä meni rajusti ot:n puolelle. Joka tapauksessa tuo pyörän siunaaminen on oiva idea  :Hymy: 

Lähteet:
[1] private communication with Menni Merkkari

----------


## wanderer

Siis sinäkin kilpailet _vain omaksi iloksi? 

_

----------


## Aki Korpela

Mää en oikein näe sitä, kenenkä muun iloksi sitä vois kilpailla.  :Hymy:

----------


## Leku

No yleisön iloksi, mutta se vaatii jotain tangon yli kiepahduksia tai muita lapajättiläisiä.

Joko se sun runkos on Samulla rakennettavana? Siellä on kuulemam mukaan ollut tällä viikolla jo kiusaksi asti noita scotteja?

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Joko se sun runkos on Samulla rakennettavana?



Ei o vielä. Haaveilen saavani fillarin tänä iltana ajokuntoon, ja sitten tarttis lähteä kuitupajalle mittailemaan penkin kulmia.

----------


## Leku

Aja K:n akkunan ohi, niin myö voidaan ihailla. Sitä pyörää meinaan. 

Kai se jää sitten sinne imulle viikonlopun yli työstettäväksi, joten voin mennä hiveltämään sitä vaikka huomenna rasvaisilla sormillain? 

No ei vaan vakavastipuhuen, kyllä mä käytän valkoisia puuvillasormikkaita.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Aja K:n akkunan ohi, niin myö voidaan ihailla. Sitä pyörää meinaan.



Saattaa jopa onnistua. Tai sitten ei, jos rakentelun viimeistelyssä ilmenee jotakin yllättävää. Saa nährä.





> Kai se jää sitten sinne imulle viikonlopun yli työstettäväksi, joten voin mennä hiveltämään sitä vaikka huomenna rasvaisilla sormillain? 
> 
> No ei vaan vakavastipuhuen, kyllä mä käytän valkoisia puuvillasormikkaita.



Ei jää. Tarkoitus on istua penkissä koko viikonloppu, ja välillä ajaa eteenkinpäin.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Aja K:n akkunan ohi, niin myö voidaan ihailla. Sitä pyörää meinaan.



Ei kerinnyt, mutta sain laitteen kuitenkin jonkinlaiseen kuosiin. Nykykunnossa massaa kertyy nahkarenkailla noin 8.7 kg, ja kunhan saan tuohon Raceking Supersonic 2.2" -renkulat, niin sitten ollaan yhdeksässä kilossa. Jos Samu suo, niin ehkä se tuosta vielä hiukan laihtuu.  :Hymy: 

Tässä on listaus osista massoineen

http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/akik...nkit/spark.pdf

ja ohessa on pari hätäistä otosta neitsytlenkiltä. Ainoa ensilenkillä ilmi tullut yllätys oli takajousituksen aktiivisuus ja pehmeys. Vaikka kyseessä kai pitäisi olla puhdasverinen xc-kisarunko, takajousitus toimii miellyttävän pehmeästi!

----------


## wanderer

> takajousitus toimii miellyttävän pehmeästi!



Kyllä näin on. Ja silti pyörä etenee eikä kiiku. Varsinkin sen oman iskarin "keskiasennolla".

Race King 2,2" SS painaa karvoineen 478+-3g neljän kappaleen punnituksen perusteella. Ja ilmatilassa löytyy!

----------


## Leku

Olis se Korpeljonttikin voinut aloittaa tästä aiheesta oman projektinsa - paljon hölmömmistäkin aiheista on niin tehty. 

Kyllähän tuosta varsin komia tuli. Moitteita voi antaa paainavuudesta ja siitä, ettei pyörää iskalla nostaa ilmaan tangosta roikottaen.  :Leveä hymy: 

Mulla on muutes jotain sanomista tuossa omassa DT:ssä. Alkoi pitämään välillä ihmeellistä kolahtavaa ääntä, mutta toiminnassa ei ole tapahtunut muutosta. Rod-endseistä ääni ei lähde, ne on ihan ok:t. Viä.

Että tulihan sillä jo ajettua helmikuun lopusta ja kun justiinsa pääsin jonkun myös DT:nsä kolisemaan saaneen kanssa haastelemaan aiheesta ja kertomaan, että "ei tää kolise".  :Hymy: 
En nyt vaan muista kuka se oli, että jos ko. herra lukee tämän, niin etsäviitsisitsä laittaa YV:tä.

----------


## TURISTI

> Vaikka kyseessä kai pitäisi olla puhdasverinen xc-kisarunko, takajousitus toimii miellyttävän pehmeästi!



Paha miinus kisarungolle!  :Vink: 

Voiko moisella päästä "fiilikseen"  :Hymy:

----------


## Leku

Jokos sen keulan kitiseminen on kokeiltu? 

Ei sitä fiitseriä ole tietenkään pakko käyttää (täten myönnän oikeuden olla käyttämättä), mutta olishan se kiva, että keula olisi ehjä suoraan paketista...  :Hymy:

----------


## TURISTI

> Jokos sen keulan kitiseminen on kokeiltu? 
> 
> Ei sitä fiitseriä ole tietenkään pakko käyttää (täten myönnän oikeuden olla käyttämättä), mutta olishan se kiva, että keula olisi ehjä suoraan paketista...



Btw. mun -07 Talas RL ei nitise yhtään lukittuna.
-07 RP23 taas nitisee helvetin ärsyttävästi jos prööpetaali on päällä.

Katoaako tämä nitinä huollolla?
Pro pedaalia kyllä käytän aika harvoin maastossa ja tiellä nitinä on vähäisempää.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Jokos sen keulan kitiseminen on kokeiltu?



Pitikö sen kitistä lukittuna? Ei toi mun kappaleeni ainakaan moista tee, vaan pysyy ihan hiljaa ja ummessa.

Huomasin eilen paria ylämäki-iskua tehdessäni, etten osaa ajaa jäykkäperäisellä pyörällä. Keulan lukitseminen tuntui kyllä putkelta ajaessa mielekkäältä, mutta kun perän laittoi lukkoon, fillari lähes karkasi käsistä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Leku

Kai sen sitten pitäisi kitistä, koska Foxilta on annettu ohje: "ääniä ei aleta korjaamaan".  :Vink: 

Jos sulla on se lukitus ihan umpilukitus, eli keula ei jousta mökkylässä, niin tuskin se silloin juurikaan kutisee.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Olis se Korpeljonttikin voinut aloittaa tästä aiheesta oman projektinsa - paljon hölmömmistäkin aiheista on niin tehty.



Ei kai ny sentään. Tässä on nääs sellainen ero, että Scottin voi ostaa marketista, mutta Ibiksen löytää vain oikeasta pyöräkaupasta.  :Leveä hymy: 





> Moitteita voi antaa paainavuudesta ja siitä, ettei pyörää iskalla nostaa ilmaan tangosta roikottaen.



Kieltämättä huolestuin hieman, kun Samu kiinnitti Rapalansa koukun tuohon muovitankoon.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Race King 2,2" SS painaa karvoineen 478+-3g neljän kappaleen punnituksen perusteella.



Sää oot saanu kepeitä yksilöitä. Mun molemmat Raceking SS 2.2":t on 486 g.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> ...kun perän laittoi lukkoon, fillari lähes karkasi käsistä.



Kulkiko se niin kovaa? Eikös jäykkäperäisten pitäisi olla tosi nopeita.  :Vink:

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> Kieltämättä huolestuin hieman, kun Samu kiinnitti Rapalansa koukun tuohon muovitankoon.



Eikait Samu punnitse pyöriä rapalalla???  :Nolous:  Anyway, nätti on pyörä... :Hymy:

----------


## simojoki

> Eikait Samu punnitse pyöriä rapalalla???  Anyway, nätti on pyörä...



Eli Samun laitokset on oikeasti useita kiloja kevyempiä kun mitä rapala näyttää  :Leveä hymy: 
Vai paljonko tollasessa kalavaa'assa on kalamiehen kerrointa tuloksessa?

----------


## Norso

Tässä minun rataprojektini lähtö. Ekat osat tulivat.

CRC:n mustasta jätesäkistä paljastui tällainen:
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2086472/

Ja laatikosta tällainen:
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2086473/

----------


## Norso

Iso pahvilaatikko kotiutui vihdoin tuoden osia:

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2093164/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2093163/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2093162/

Illalla kasaan, ehkä.

----------


## wanderer

Aki: tieto lisää tuskaa.
FD-M953 on uutta M971-etuvaihtajaa 23g kevyempi! (126g vs. 149g vakiopulteilla)
Joutuu ruuvaamaan tuon wanhan XTR:n kiinni..

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Aki: tieto lisää tuskaa.
> FD-M953 on uutta M971-etuvaihtajaa 23g kevyempi! (126g vs. 149g vakiopulteilla)
> Joutuu ruuvaamaan tuon wanhan XTR:n kiinni..



Oikeassa oot, M971 ei oo erityisen kevyt. Tekis mieli kokeilla Campan Recordin etuvaihtajaa, jota Tonykin käyttää Cannondale Taurine Team Replicassaan. Heittämällä tuo ei taida kolmella eturattaalla toimia, mutta joku oli jossain päin maailmaa saanut tuon maastopyörässä kolmellakin eturattaalla toimimaan... Tuota, tai sitten Dura-Acea, vois tässä kesän aikana yrittää viritellä.  :Vink: 

Asiasta neljänteen: ensikokemusten perusteella nuo 2.2 tuumaa leveät RaceKing SS:t ovat kyllä melkoiset kuningasrenkaat!  :No huh!:  Rullaavat pirusti, pitävät kurveissa, ovat ilmatilavuudeltaan valtavat, eivätkä painakaan juuri mitään!

----------


## simojoki

Tässäpä linkkivinkki mihin pyrkiä fillarien kevennys projekteissa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tumppi

Olis muuten nyt aika helppo päästä alle kuuden kilon jos haluaisi. Vaihtais vaan tuubit ja pikalinkut kevyempiin, niin johan (eihän) alkaisi vaaka näyttää <6kg lukemia. Nyt 23mm leveät (todellisuudessa 22,5mm eli vain 1½mm leveämmät kuin 21 milliset) vittoriat toki tuntuu aika mukavilta huonommalla tienpinnalla ajettaessa.

----------


## DeLillo

Tumppi, mistä olet ostanut nuo 23mm Corsat? En ole nähnyt niitä kuin Rosen katalogissa, jossa hinta rasvainen 60,-.

Ovatko nuo kiekot Fast Forwardit?

Niin, pyörä on kyllä komea.

----------


## Pekka L

> Olis muuten nyt aika helppo päästä alle kuuden kilon jos haluaisi. Vaihtais vaan tuubit ja pikalinkut kevyempiin, niin johan (eihän) alkaisi vaaka näyttää <6kg lukemia. Nyt 23mm leveät (todellisuudessa 22,5mm eli vain 1½mm leveämmät kuin 21 milliset) vittoriat toki tuntuu aika mukavilta huonommalla tienpinnalla ajettaessa.



Näinköhän. Vittorian saitti kertoo 23mm painoksi vain 5g enemmän kuin 21mm, 275-270g. Toisaalta ostin just keväällä pari Evo CX 21mm tuubia, painoivat molemmat jokseenkin tasan 300g. Toisaalta en kyllä tiedä montako grammaa sinulla menee yli kuuden kilon :Kieli pitkällä: 
(lyöpäs enteriä siinä kuvien välissä...)

----------


## Tumppi

> Näinköhän. Vittorian saitti kertoo 23mm painoksi vain 5g enemmän kuin 21mm, 275-270g. Toisaalta ostin just keväällä pari Evo CX 21mm tuubia, painoivat molemmat jokseenkin tasan 300g. Toisaalta en kyllä tiedä montako grammaa sinulla menee yli kuuden kilon
> (lyöpäs enteriä siinä kuvien välissä...)



No nuo 23:t painoi 268g ja 275g. Minun 21mm samoissa lukemissa. (siinä 270-280) Kevyemmillä tarkoitin esim. Tufoja. Tosin ne ei kelpaa minulle kuin varatuubiksi paidan taskuun. :Vink:  6.22kg tuossa kokoonpanossa, eli pikalinkut ja tuubit vaihtamalla kevenisi reilun 200g helposti. 5½ kilon tietämille joutuisi jo käyttämään hieman enemmän rahaa...

Niin, nuo tuubit tais tulla Comobikestä, Brentin jemmavarastosta. Milläs renkailla se Lampre ajelikaan? Ai niin just noilla. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Oz

Hieno peli.
Paljonkos tuollainen Lookin raami painaa?

----------


## Tony

mjoo-o 5623g ja hieman reilut 400g vielä lähtee kunhan tulee syntacen stemmi, ax:n tolppa,  claviculat yms yms pientä, nyt nipussa hieman kompromissi palikoilla  :Leveä hymy:  Renkaina on vittorian evot cx:t, niistäkin saisi sen reilut 200g lisää helpostikkin pois mutta ei viitsi käytettävyydestä tinkiä. Eiköhän sellasella n. 5,2kg pyörällä kumminkin pääse... huomenna koeajolle  :Hymy:

----------


## VesaP



----------


## kauris

Hei mistä olet recordeja hankkineet? Saksa-kauppoja olen pikkasen selaillut ja koko sarjaa ei näköjään saa juuri halvemmalla kuin kaikki erikseen tilaamalla. Noin 1300 euroa kahvat, jarrut, vaihtajat, kammet, pakka ja ketju. Erikseen ostaminen tietysti sopii yhtä hyvin tai paremminkin. Saattaisin jättää jonkun komponentin vielä hankkimatta (nykyiset centaurin jarrut saattais kelvata) tai ottaa jonkun osista chorusta (kuten pakan). 

edit: voi laittaa yyveenä vinkkiä, jos täällä ei kehtaa edullista suosikkakauppaansa mainostaa.

----------


## kervelo

Jos maltat odottaa jonkin aikaa, säästät todennäköisesti merkittävän summan 2008-osissa. Campan 2009-mallistohan uusiutuu radikaalisti ulkonäön(kin) osalta, joten kauppiaat varmasti haluavat päästä eroon vanhan mallin osista. Yleensä nuo uudet mallistot tulevat kauppoihin syksyllä.

----------


## kauris

Joo tätä mä vähän muistelin täällä (2009-topicissa) puhutun muttei millään malttaisi  :Hymy: 
Aluksi olin ostamassa pelkkiä uusia kampia (chorusta) ja takapakkaa mutta mutta...

Perustelen tätä itselleni sillä, että saan nykyiset centaurit mukamas talteen cyclocross-pyöräprojektia varten valmiiksi. Ja tätä kautta voin täysin hyvällä omalla tunnolla ostaa maantiepyörään jo recordit. Loogista, eikö totta  :Hymy: 
Näin kynnys ostaa se crossarin runko on myös pienempi. Voi kotona kertoa, että pyöräprojektista tuli erittäin edullinen, kun osiakin oli kertynyt nurkkiin jo valmiiksi niin, ettei juuri muuta kuin runko täytynyt ostaa...

----------


## Shamus

Kun yks valmistuu niin pakko aloittaa toinen rojekti taas...

----------


## kauris

Montako Shamus meinaat noita kasata? Edelleen haku uudesta päällä?

----------


## ToniB.

Toi stonga-stemmi systeemi on magee. Lisää kuvia  :Hymy:

----------


## ästidin

Shamus: mistä vanha flite? 

ps. hienoja Kleinejä, keep up the good work!

----------


## Shamus

No ainahan on tilaa Kleineille jos jostain löytyy... ja vaimollekkin pitäisi saada oma.

Flite = Ebay Italia...

----------


## Hiillosmakkara

Asian vierestä: Hmm...jotenkin noista vanhojen Kleinien värityksistä tulee mieleen....joo, nykypäivän Colnagojen väritykset  :Sekaisin:

----------


## MikiV

Tässä mun Scott valmiina ja kisasäädöissä. Haarukan jämäpala lähtee vielä pois kunhan kerkeää.

----------


## Tpu

Mercier viimeinkin ajokunnossa. Nyt kelpaa ajella. Säädöt ovat vielä kesken ja satula vaihtuu paremmin ajan henkeen sopivaksi.

----------


## Samuli

Tuosta pitäisi jotain saada aikaan.

----------


## wanderer

> Tuosta pitäisi jotain saada aikaan.



Komia! Paljonkos tuommoinen BMC:n runkosetti kustantaa ja mistä niitä saa?

----------


## asb

Pojekti on tuossa alla edessä. Laitan paremman sitten, kun on valmista...

----------


## Shamus

Projektia...? Jotain pientä taas...

----------


## Samuli

> Komia! Paljonkos tuommoinen BMC:n runkosetti kustantaa ja mistä niitä saa?



Toimintatonni tuohon upposi, Barracudasta on tuo yksilö. Jenkeistä löytyisi alle 800 taalan, en tiedä toimittavatko tänne Pohjolaan.

----------


## Attitude

> Toimintatonni tuohon upposi, Barracudasta on tuo yksilö. Jenkeistä löytyisi alle 800 taalan, en tiedä toimittavatko tänne Pohjolaan.



Itellä ei ole kokemusta noista BMC:n rungoista - ovatko minkä laatusia? Jensonilta jenkeistä sais meinaan täysjoustoja todella halavalla - vois vaikka yhen tilais ylimääräsiä osia kantamaan (ja ainakin Jenson toimittaa Suomeen)

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Projektia...? Jotain pientä taas...



Jaahas, niinpä näyttää.

Mutta mikäs nostalgia peli tuosta tulee, eikös ne Kleinit täytä sen retro-tarpeen?
Eikös tuohon pitäisi saada ihan hipo-osat kiinni, mallia vaikka Korpelan täpäri-projektista.  :Vink:

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

Oma projekti valmistunee niin että pyörä rakentuu alhaalta ylös... 

Jo saapuneet: 
- Campagnolo Bora Ultra two (Conti Competition tuubeilla) 

Vielä saapumatta: 
- 2009 Pinarello Prince BoB runko
- 2009 Campagnolo Super Record osasarja
- Garmin 705

Vielä päättämättä mitä laittaa...
- stemmi
- tanko
- juomapullontelineet
- uudet pikalinkut
- polkimet?

Kysymys: 
- Tietääkö kukaan mistä voisi löytää ruskeaa Selle Flite satulaa?
Ajattelin kokeilla miltä automaailmassa mielestäni erittäin tyylikäs "musta auto + ruskeat nahkapenkit" väriyhdistelmä toimisi fillarissa. 

Interbike 2008 ja Eurobike 2008 messuilla oli esillä Passonin fillari ruskealla flite satulalla ja ruskealla tankoteipillä. Näytti erittäin tyylikkäältä! 
Fiz:ik Alianten saisi ruskeana, mutta kuvissa väri näyttää liikaa p**kan ruskealta... 

Saa nähdä... ehkä pysyn turvallisella tiellä ja pysyn puna/musta värimaailmassa, vaikka se tuntuukin tylsältä.

----------


## Terwis

No niin. Iski sitten itsellekkin fixi-kuume...
Pahoittelen todella kökköä kuvanlaatua. Vaimo lähti matkoille ja vei oikean kameran mukanaan. Joutuu napsimaan kuvat puhelimella.

Löysin paikallisesta pyöräliikkeen varastosta Pösön vanhan maantiepyörän joka oli melkolailla sopivan kokoinenkin.




Tuosta ei oikein muuta tule käytettyä hyväksi kuin runko, keula, keskiö ja tanko jonka jota jo hieman sahailin.

Eilen leikkelin kaikki kannakkeet ja vaijeriviennit poies ja hioin rungosta maalit pois kun oli ruoste päässyt iskemään.
Tänään vetäisin pohjamaalit ja maanantaina tuttu automaalari maalaa rungon.
Väriksi tulee kiiltävä musta taikka metallihohto musta.




Huomenna ohjelmassa keulan hionta ja pohjamaalaus.

Eräästä paikallista pyörähuollosta löytyy läjä vanhempia fixinapoja ja vanhoja korkealaippaisia etunapoja joiden ympärilla kiekot kasataan.

Kammet on vielä hieman hakusessa. Ei nuita alkuperäisiä viitsisi käyttää kun isompi ratas on kiinteästi kammessa kiinni ja on kiitettävän kokoinenkin...
Välitukseksi olisi takoitus laittaa 45-16 että näillä naruilla pääsisi edes liikkeelle...

----------


## mantis

> Ei nuita alkuperäisiä viitsisi käyttää kun isompi ratas on kiinteästi kammessa kiinni ja on kiitettävän kokoinenkin...
> Välitukseksi olisi takoitus laittaa 45-16 että näillä naruilla pääsisi edes liikkeelle...



Voipi olla tuo 45-16 hieman raskas jos meinaa kaupungissa pyöriä. 45-17/18 on jo mukavampi. Oma on 48-17 joka sekin on turhan raskas arkikäyttöön - lenkillä tosin oikein passeli.

----------


## Santtu T

Ei kannata rakentaa fiksiä, sillä vaan tappaa viattomia ulkopuolisia ja turmelee maailmaa. :|

----------


## Terwis

Rojekti jatkuu.

Kun ei tuntunut sopivaa uutta satulatolppaa (24mm) löytyvän tuohon pököttiin, niin tyydyin kiillottelemaan vanhan. Ja ihan siisti siitä tuli. Samalla laitoin vanhan SDG:n satulan päälle uutta nahkaa kun ei oikein punainen sopinut kokonaisuuteen...

Ja etujarru sai kiilloittelua osakseen.



Tangon sahailin "bullhorneiksi"





Piiitkältä tuntuneen odottelun jälkeen kaveri maalaili rungon ja keulan metallihohto mustalla.
Joku kehveli oli käynyt sotkemassa työpisteenkin tällä välillä...



Ja palikat jollain tavalla kasassa. 
Singlespeedshopista tilasin  Miche Pistard kiekot, Miche Team Black kammet 48 rattaalla ja ketjut. Dpd:n seurannan mukaan kamat jumittaa nyt Vantaalla, joten ovat täällä savossa varmaan maanantaina.

----------


## Nipa

Raiskasit miun vanhan rouvan kyllä aika hienon näköiseksi!!! 9½

----------


## Samuli

> Tuosta pitäisi jotain saada aikaan.



Tuollainen sitten siitä tuli.

----------


## simojoki

> Tuollainen sitten siitä tuli.



Aika ralli

----------


## Pekka L

Joku voisi löytää jotain pientä sanomista Samulin kuvanlaadussa.
Pyörä näyttää hyvältä.

----------


## Terwis

Vihdoin se valmistui. Tai on siis ajokunnossa...
Pitänee napata vielä yksi lenkki pois ketjuista ja stemmiä kiillotella.
On se sitten pirun hauska ajaa.



Huomenna pitänee nappailla hieman parempia kuvia valosan aikaan.

----------


## Nipa

Kiva tapetti.

----------


## izmo

onko tammiparketti...?

----------


## Mikrometri

Kätevän näköinen jalkasydeemi. Mustekalallako tuo kiinnitetään yläasentoon jottei kolise?

----------


## Terwis

Tuo on sellainen "näyttelytuki". Eli tuo on takanavan pulttien varassa.

Ja lattia on muovimattoa. Erittäin onnistunutta sellaista. Kun on noita karvaisia asukkaita samassa asunnossa niin ei viitsi asentaa parkettia taikka laminaattia pilattavaksi.

----------


## Oz

Jotain pitäis tästäkin talven aikana värkätä:

http://www.fotopankki.fi/Oz/kuva/5955479152406001

----------


## bere

Tämä kuva on *Yksityinen.*

----------


## Oz

Harjootellahan... Nysse pitäis olla julkinen?

----------


## A.M.®

Pieni on kaunista  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Stayer

> On se sitten pirun hauska ajaa.




Kertokaas nyt vanhallekin mikä idea tuollaisessa nurinpäisessä ja katkaistussa ohjaustangossa on? Olen kuvitellut, että kyseessä on pelkästään esteettinen preferenssi ja että sillä voi toki olla hauska ajaa, mutta ettei sitä välttämättä voi perustaa pelkästään käytännöllisillä järkisyillä - mutta enpä hämmästyisi jos olisin väärässä...

----------


## Plus

> Kertokaas nyt vanhallekin mikä idea tuollaisessa nurinpäisessä ja katkaistussa ohjaustangossa on?.



Parempi ajaa "kahvoilta" kun droppitanko ilman kahvoja, koska mutka taipuu ylöspäin eikä alaspäin kuten droppitangossa. Paremmalta se droppitanko mielestäni kyllä näyttää...

----------


## bere

komia on runkosetti ozilla

----------


## Terwis

Droppitanko on kyllä paremman näköinen. Mutta tuo "bullhorn" tyylinen katkaistu malli on huomattavasti miellyttävämpi.

Kun ajaa peukalot menosuuntan yläotteella niin droppitangolla ranteet vääntyisi luonnottomaan asentoon kun ei ole jarrukahvoja.

Myöskin tuota kasatessani tulin siihen tulokseen että selkä ei kestä montaa sataa metriä alaotteella ajoa.

----------


## Teemu

Olen testannut fiksiin härkistä, droppia ja riseria, mutta aina päädyn kuitenkin lopulta häränsarviin.  Mahdollistaa useampia ajoasentoja kuin riser ja droppitangon ala-asentoa ei kuitenkaan kaupungissa tarvi, joten miksi siis suotta laittaa moista tankoa.  Kuten sanottua, kahvaton droppitanko on varsin epämukava yläasennosta ajettuna.  Bonuksena härkiksessä on skidaamisen helpottuminen, kun painon saa reilusti eteen.

Härkis on puhtaaseen kaupunkiajoon mielestäni toimivin tanko fiksiin.  Kikkailut ja muut temput vaatinevat riserin tai suoran tangon ja lenkille voi heittää droppitangon kiinni.

----------


## Oz

Talvipyöräprojekti etenee....

----------


## Reimari

> Talvipyöräprojekti etenee....
> 
> http://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=3146298.jpg



Komia BH Ozilla, vetää ihan naamavärkkini vihreeks...

----------


## wanderer

Suttuinen kuva, mutta niin saa tässä vaiheessa ollakin.

Parempia kuvia sitten kun on enemmän paloja kiinni. Nyt ei ole yhtään edes "käsinkootussa" momentissa.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Suttuinen kuva, mutta niin saa tässä vaiheessa ollakin.



Herranen aika! Onko ens kausi sitten pelkkää tempoa ja maastoa?  :Hymy:

----------


## wanderer

Mahtuu ensi kauteen "jokunen" maantieajelukin.
Tempopyörä on sitten turhin mahdollinen pyörähankinta. Mutta niin tarpeellinen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Subzero

Hieno on p3c ja mikä tärkeintä, mätsää hyvin kiekkojen tarroihin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

No niin... 

Ranskalaisten käsittämättömän pitkien odotusaikojen takia, ja eräiden Italialaismerkkien huonon laatutarkastuksen takia, projekti lähtee nyt tästä "käytetystä" Colnago EPS rungosta liikkeelle. 

Pyörässä on myös kiinni "käytetty" Zipp SLC2 tanko ja Deda Superzero satulatolppa. 

Ensi viikolla pitäisi sitten tulla kamppanjooloo jotta pääsee kokeilemaan todellisuudessa. 

http://picasaweb.google.com/sakari.kyro/ColnagoEPS 

Ensimmäinen kuva on nykytilasta, loput kuvat entisen omistajan palikoilla.

----------


## Shimaani

Ja kohta on jotain "käytettyä"  myynnissä torilla.  :Cool:

----------


## Tumppi

Ai tuo Colnago! Upea siitä tulee. Kuolasin sitä jo kun postitit sen "kaverin pyöränä" ww-forumilla

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> Ja kohta on jotain "käytettyä"  myynnissä torilla.



Itse asiassa, tämä "käytetty" kappale oli hetken myynnissä kaverin puolesta. Päädyin sitten itse pyörän ostajaksi.  :Hymy:  Voi olla että jotain muuta "käytettyä" tulee myyntiin tämän sijaan.

----------


## J Panula

> Ja kohta on jotain "käytettyä"  myynnissä torilla.



Tulikos myyten ne viimesimmät käytetyt perille?  :Vink:

----------


## Shimaani

> Tulikos myyten ne viimesimmät käytetyt perille?



Juu, perille tuli - nyt pitäis vielä asennusinspirahuuni saada kiinni ja alkaa koristella matkamuistoa.  :Hymy: 

*kumartaa ja kiittää*

----------


## Pekka L

Wandererin tempokones = 
CSC-tarra rungossa

----------


## wanderer

> CSC-tarra rungossa



Ei ole tarra, vaan osa maalausta. Se on ja pysyy.

----------


## Pekka L

No laitat siihen päälle vaikka Vaakon nakki -tarran :Leveä hymy:

----------


## wanderer

Piti ihan tarkistaa. On se sittenkin tarra.
Pidetään toistaiseksi kiinni, vaikka Bjarnen tallin tribuuttina.

----------


## wanderer

Tutkailin välityksiä ja ketjulinjaa. Ketjulinja taitaa olla suora neljännellä takarattaalla.
55-15 tekee 97rpm kadenssilla 45 km/h. 9-lehtisessä 12-21 -pakassa neljäs ratas on juurikin tuo 15-piikkinen. 12-piikkisellä pääsisi kuitenkin alamäkeen kuuttaviittä.

Näin ollen 11-piikkinen saa ainakin lähteä.

No pitää katsoa mihin rahkeet riittää ja vähentää tai lisätä rattaita sen mukaan.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Mun viimekesän kokemuksella loppuu 55/12 noin 79km/h vauhdissa. Se kun on maximi välitys mun fillarissa. Useamman kerran loppui.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PHI

> Mun viimekesän kokemuksella loppuu 55/12 noin 79km/h vauhdissa. Se kun on maximi välitys mun fillarissa. Useamman kerran loppui.



Tasaisellako?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Suunnilleen. Tosin peesissä...

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PHI

> Suunnilleen. Tosin peesissä...



Kenen peesissä. Cancellaranko ?  :No huh!:

----------


## PHI

> Kenen peesissä. Cancellaranko ?



Vai pakun viikko ennen ISM?

----------


## wanderer

Auton peesissä?
Se tekisi kadenssiksi n. 136 rpm. 
Tempossa kadenssin kipuraja voisi olla 120 rpm paikkeilla, ja sillä pääsis jo 70 km/h. No onneksi ei ole sellaisia alamäkiä missä moista tulisi usein vastaan.

----------


## Pekka L

Tuollaisessa vauhdissa saa olla jo aika hyvä luotto autokuskiin, tempopyörällä varsinkin kun jarrukahvoille ei pääse ihan hetkessä.

Tuttu kuski ajoi rekan peesissä 87km/h maantiepyörällä, v**un kahjo :No huh!:  Tuolla on yks hyvä paikka, jossa voi vaikka väijyä peesiä. Paljon rekkaliikennettä (satama), hidas risteyksen jälkeinen siltapaikka josta lähtö alamäkeen ja pitkä hyväpintainen tasamaasuora.
Siinä on muuten kammet pyörineet jo ihan hyvin.

----------


## Johan Moraal

Varmaan vanha juttu, mutta tälleenkö? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-Pl-H3UJJg

----------


## Miha

aika turvallisen tuntusta meininkiä... kypärä on hyvä ottaa näissä vauhdeissa jo mukaan...

----------


## Juha Jokila

140 km/h ja kaatuu niin juuri silloin pyöräilykypärällä ei ole enää mitään merkitystä.

----------


## wanderer

140km/h pyöriviä kiekkoja on aika vaikea saada kääntymään mihinkään niin että kaatuisi suoralla tiellä?

----------


## Miha

Viron reissulla tuli nähtyä Tallinnan lähellä yksi hurjapää joka peesasi rekan perässä loivaa alamäkeä. Ei siinä paljon enää ole mahdollisuuksia jarrutella n.80km jos se rekkakuski sattuu myös hiljentämään...

----------


## Tumppi

> Varmaan vanha juttu, mutta tälleenkö? 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-Pl-H3UJJg



Hei toihan on meille tuttu paikka. Tuossa pääsee ilman peesiäkin sen 80km/h.
Siitä Sa Capanetasta kohti lentokenttää.

----------


## Shamus

On sitä toistasataa menty peesissä ihan kotimaassakin... :Vink:

----------


## Pepito

Olen ajanut useammankin kerran Itäväylää kouluun (18v.) rekanperässä. Vartiokylästä beesi ja Sörnäisten rantatiellä pois. Välitykset 54x13 vuosina 62-63. Siis mootoritie. 
Kerran bussin beesi Malmilta Jävenpäähän. Sitten kuski käski pois ja kertoi ajaneensa 80 km osan matkaa, eli rajoitusten mukaan. yms.

----------


## Pepito

Muuten edelliseen koulumatka oli siten helppoa ettei paidan alla tarvinnu kirjoja raahata, mutta tuo valkoinen kauluspaita teki kiusaa, solmion pystyi raahaamaan taskussa(pakko varustus)prässihousut jotka olin käärinyt polveen asti ylös, mustat kävelykengät, eikä silloin lenkeillä tunnettu kypärää, tsupu päässä vaan.

----------


## Juide

Itte tulee otettua peesi isosta autosta melkeen aina kun hyvä mahdollisuus tarjoutuu ja se sopii muuten lenkin teemaan. Paikallisbussin peesin kun ottaa 60 km/h alueella, saa aika hyvää kiihdytysreeniä. Sorarekan perässä vaan ei montaa kilometriä kestä kun pitäisi hengittääkin. Ja ne muuten kulkee ainakin 95 km/h.  :Vink:

----------


## Shamus

Ettei aihe karkaa pelkäksi peesailuksi, niin kuva tähän väliin...
En tosin tiedä vielä mihin laittaisi, mutta joku projekti varmaan näistä alkaa.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Olipas kauniin värisiä, laita ne joulukuuseen nyt vähäksi aikaa ja aloitat pulttailun sitten loppiaisen jälkeen...

----------


## Jooona

> Ettei aihe karkaa pelkäksi peesailuksi, niin kuva tähän väliin...
> En tosin tiedä vielä mihin laittaisi, mutta joku projekti varmaan näistä alkaa.



...eli taitaa olla joku uusi Kleini löytynyt vanhojen kaveriksi kun tällaisia osia olet hankkinut? :Leveä hymy:  Mutta mistä löydät näin hienoja osia? :Sekaisin:

----------


## Pekka L

...ja saako noita kenties tilattua haluamansa värisinä? Vai vain kiivaalla etsimiselläkö löytää? On siinä pariinkiin projektiin alku, ellei tule nelipyöräinen :Hymy:

----------


## Kemmi

> ...ja saako noita kenties tilattua haluamansa värisinä? Vai vain kiivaalla etsimiselläkö löytää? On siinä pariinkiin projektiin alku, ellei tule nelipyöräinen



Kovat jätkät anodisoi itse! Eihän siinä tarvita kuin rikkihappoa, väriä, tasavirtaa ja joku katodi...

----------


## Pekka L

> Kovat jätkät anodisoi itse! Eihän siinä tarvita kuin rikkihappoa, väriä, tasavirtaa ja joku katodi...



Ja etsaa logot laserilla kans :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> On siinä pariinkiin projektiin alku, ellei tule nelipyöräinen



Äläs nyt, yksi pyörä mutta kahdet kiekot, joista valitaan ajavaatteiden sävyn mukaan.  :Vink:

----------


## Shamus

Ei ole vielä löytynyt, mutta tiedossa on mitä haetaan  :Vink: 

Ei noita nyt ihan helpolla löydä, eikä ainakaan käyttämättöminä.
Suurin osa on peräisin UK:sta.

Joulukuuseen voisi tosiaan ripustaa!

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

Samu seuraa tarkasti muotia - anodisoitu violetti tekee taas tuloaan...  :Vink:  Purppuranvärisiä osia on messuilla ollut jo ainakin Sramin, Kingin ja Tunen osastoilla.

----------


## Shamus

> Samu seuraa tarkasti muotia - anodisoitu violetti tekee taas tuloaan...  Purppuranvärisiä osia on messuilla ollut jo ainakin Sramin, Kingin ja Tunen osastoilla.



Sitten saan varmaan sulta myös kaikki osat/pyörät jotka tuohon väriin vivahtavat... :Vink:

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> No niin... 
> 
> Ranskalaisten käsittämättömän pitkien odotusaikojen takia, ja eräiden Italialaismerkkien huonon laatutarkastuksen takia, projekti lähtee nyt tästä "käytetystä" Colnago EPS rungosta liikkeelle. 
> 
> Pyörässä on myös kiinni "käytetty" Zipp SLC2 tanko ja Deda Superzero satulatolppa. 
> 
> Ensi viikolla pitäisi sitten tulla kamppanjooloo jotta pääsee kokeilemaan todellisuudessa. 
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/sakari.kyro/ColnagoEPS 
> ...



Pyörä valmistui, ehdin ajaa yhden lenkin kunnes fillarin entinen omistaja katui EPS:än myymistä ja tarjosi rungosta vaihdossa viikon vanhaa Pinarellon prinssin runkoa. Sillä nyt sitten mennään.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Pyörä valmistui, ehdin ajaa yhden lenkin kunnes fillarin entinen omistaja katui EPS:än myymistä ja tarjosi rungosta vaihdossa viikon vanhaa Pinarellon prinssin runkoa. Sillä nyt sitten mennään.



Löytyisköhän Prinssejä ranskanmaalta enemmänkin... ?

-pe-

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

Yksi 2008 vuoden prinssi löytyy. Record 10 varustettu 56 koossa.

----------


## Pekka L

> Löytyisköhän Prinssejä ranskanmaalta enemmänkin... ?
> 
> -pe-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Melkoinen harvinaisuus sielläpäin :No huh!:  :No huh!:

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> Melkoinen harvinaisuus sielläpäin



 :Hymy:  Kuin hiihtokelpoinen lumi Helsingissä...

----------


## kervelo

Taas on uusi projekti aluillaan: tällaisia ensimmäisiä palasia odotellaan postista.

----------


## järppä

Tämä saapui juuri kotiin. Vuosi vaihtuukin mukavasti uutta runkoa vahaillessa tai ainakin silitellessä  :Vink: 



...kuvaa *tähän väliin ensin pakollinen hiilikuitupornovaroitus* klikkaamalla isompaa kuvaa.

----------


## Pirkka

> Tämä saapui juuri kotiin. Vuosi vaihtuukin mukavasti uutta runkoa vahaillessa tai ainakin silitellessä 
> 
> 
> 
> ...kuvaa *tähän väliin ensin pakollinen hiilikuitupornovaroitus* klikkaamalla isompaa kuvaa.



Tuommoisen kilon rungon nämä jäät just nyt korkeintaan kestävät. Onhan tässä vielä pari kuukautta aikaa ruuvailla osia kiinni, mutta älä päästä painoa nousemaan yli 6,8 kg. Komeita kuvia!

----------


## izmo

onkohan toi runko tarkoitus viedä jään päälle? vois ottaa tyypit vaikka moottorikelkan perässä vetämällä... :Vink:

----------


## järppä

> onkohan toi runko tarkoitus viedä jään päälle? vois ottaa tyypit vaikka moottorikelkan perässä vetämällä...



En aatellu ripustaa tohon nääs nastakiekkoja, mutta kesällä vois ottaa tyypit vaikkapa vespan perässä  :Leveä hymy:  ...olettaen että saa ton kesään mennessä kasaan...

----------


## passo

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/...rds08/?id=bike

Cervelo voitti taas vuoden paras tiimipyörä kisan..

----------


## plehti

> Tämä saapui juuri kotiin. Vuosi vaihtuukin mukavasti uutta runkoa vahaillessa tai ainakin silitellessä



Milläs osasarjalla olet ajatellut kuorruttaa runkoa? Itselläni on vastaava runko kuorutettuna Simpan Ultegralla ja Dura-Ace-kiekoilla...

/ panu.

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> järppä

En edelleenkään ymmärrä maantierungoista mitään, mutta törkeen hienoja kuvia törkeen hienosta rungosta!  :No huh!:

----------


## järppä

> Milläs osasarjalla olet ajatellut kuorruttaa runkoa? Itselläni on vastaava runko kuorutettuna Simpan Ultegralla ja Dura-Ace-kiekoilla...



Enpä ole vielä päättänyt, mutta jos uutena joudun osat hankkimaan niin todennäköisesti tulee joko chorus tai ultegra sl. Hypistelin pari päivää sitten DA7900 osasia paikallisliikkeessä - se olis varsin hieno sarja, mutta ehkäpä vähän turhan tyyris.

Tangoksi oon ensisijaisesti miettinyt  3T Ventus Team:ia ja kiekoiksi jotain FFWD settiä. Nämäkin ovat toki vielä auki, mutta sopisivat noin niinkuin värien puolesta mainiosti tuohon runkoon  :Hymy: 





> En edelleenkään ymmärrä maantierungoista mitään, mutta törkeen hienoja kuvia törkeen hienosta rungosta!



Kiitos ja kumarrus  :Vink:  Kuvat tuli tosin otettua varsin hätäisesti ja ovat pikaista rajauksen korjausta lukuunottamatta kuten kamerasta tulivat.

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Tästä retro-miehille kiekot maasturiin!

----------


## kervelo

> Taas on uusi projekti aluillaan: tällaisia ensimmäisiä palasia odotellaan postista.



Osat tulivat viimein perille. Kinesiksen laatu vaikuttaa ihan hyvältä sekä rungon että haarukan osalta. Painot vastaavat valmistajan ilmoittamia: pieni 54 cm runko painaa noin 1460 g ja katkaisematon (hiilikuitu)haarukka noin 670 g.

----------


## kervelo

Lisää osia. Uusi putkitavara pyörään tulee 3T:n pajasta.

Tangoksi Ergosum Pro:

Stemiksi ARX Pro:


Se kolmas putki eli satulatolppa on toistaiseksi vanha hyllyssä maannut FSA:n SLK.

----------


## wanderer

Rojekti edennyt

Tankoa mietitään vielä ja pulloteline on paikallaan tällaiseen retkeilyhenkiseen ajeluun. Kadenssianturia koitin saada sopimaan jonnekin, mutta ei se helpolla halunnut mennä mihinkään.

----------


## Juide

Aika komee peli. Satulan paikan siis saa sääntöihin tolla taaemmalla paikalla, vai oletko laittanut jo ajoasentoa kuntoon?

Mä ostin sen Eastonin tangon aika-ajopyörään, vielä tosin en oo sitä pultannu kiinni. Hieno se on, paino tosin ei ollut ihan luvattua 350g vaan olisko m-kokoisena ollu 394g. Joku uus runko olis tietysti aika kiva aika-ajoonkin, ei tarvisi uusia osia vanhaan runkoon pultata...

----------


## wanderer

Kyllä penkki on jo kohdallaan. Ton T1:n saa vaikka 7cm keskiölinjasta jos tarttee. Etummaisella paikalla ei onnistu varmasti millään satulalla.
Attack TT on harkinnassa. Tuo tankosetti painaa 570g, mutta paino ei ole ongelma. Lähinnä tuo kyynärtukien korkeus mietityttää. 90mm, -30' stemmillä tuonkin tangon saisi melko alas, nyt paikallaan oleva 90mm -6' stemmi asettaa tangon suht ylös.

Juide kysäisepä (Samulta) 54cm P3C:tä?

----------


## järppä

> Rojekti edennyt



 Näyttää hyvältä. 

Toivottavasti saan oman jopon ajokuntoon kesäksi (penkki tuli jo eilen  :Hymy: ), kun Tampereella ilmeisesti pidetään Cervelojen kokoontumisajoja  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Juide

Eastonissa saa kyynärtuet lähestulkoon stemmin tasoon, sillä saa ainakin tarpeeksi syvän asennon. Jos siihen päädyt, niin ehottomasti L-koko, itekin olis pitäny ehkä ottaa se mediumin sijaan...tai no siellähän on paja jossa sitä voi muokata tarpeen mukaan. Mä mietin tuota kervelon kokoa, että kyllä ennemmin 51 olisi mulle oikee koko, kun nykyisessäkin on 53cm vaakaputki ja ajoasennon ollessa hyvä pituuden saa just sääntöihin.

----------


## wanderer

> CSC-tarra rungossa



Projekti edistyy.
CSC-tarra lähti ja tilalle tuli tarra, jossa lukee www.signature.fi .
Support!

----------


## JKK

> Projekti edistyy.
> CSC-tarra lähti ja tilalle tuli tarra, jossa lukee www.signature.fi .
> Support!



Paljonkos tuommoinen tarra painaa?

----------


## wanderer

Vähemmän kuin alkuperäinen, tietysti!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JKK

> Vähemmän kuin alkuperäinen, tietysti!



Mutta liikaa.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Hienoja uusia pyöriä, mutta laitetaas välillä käytetystäkin raporttia.
Siitä se taas lähtee, ykköskulkineen purku&kasaus v. 2009.



Uusiksi tässä asennuksessa menevät linkun laakeristo, vaijerit ja kuoret, levyjarrujen männät ja keskiölaakeri. Muiden osien kohdalla pitäisi selvitä putsaa&puunaa&säädä-operaatiolla.

----------


## zippo

Oisko tää oma seuraava projekti?Mietintämyssy savuaa....


EDIT:lisää kuvia->http://e-zeb.pinkbike.com/album/old-photos/

----------


## Pekka L

> Projekti edistyy.
> CSC-tarra lähti ja tilalle tuli tarra, jossa lukee www.signature.fi .
> Support!



Peukku.
Olihan se ihan vain mun mielipide, mutta jotenkin sitä haluaa vaan ottaa etäisyyttä ammattitouhuun ja lähinnä sen lieveilmiöihin. Hieno pyörä siitä tulee.

----------


## kervelo

> Taas on uusi projekti aluillaan: tällaisia ensimmäisiä palasia odotellaan postista.



Pyörä alkaa olla vähitellen kasassa. Viimeisten osien ruuvailun jälkeen yritän laittaa jotain kuviakin esille.

----------


## TURISTI

> Oisko tää oma seuraava projekti?Mietintämyssy savuaa....
> 
> 
> EDIT:lisää kuvia->http://e-zeb.pinkbike.com/album/old-photos/



Hmmm, eiku ota se täysjoustosinkularunko!

----------


## Pendo

Tuosta pitäisi saaha kesäksi rassi.

Lisää kuvia täällä

----------


## Shamus

Hmmmmm... jotain saapui eilen olohuoneen nurkkaan... :Vink:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Paketti on saanut kovaa kyytiä, kun runko on tullut ulos pahveista ja ainakin maalit ovat vähän kasassa. :Vihainen: 



Tästä se lähtee

----------


## Shamus



----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Onkos tuo Shamuksen Colnago uusi EPS malli ?.

----------


## L'una

> 



Älä yritä kanittaa salaisuutta: se  on tämä:http://www.colnago.com/epsENG.html 
Upea. Mitäs osia tähän on tulossa.

----------


## Shamus

Aika nopeasti ja helposti se tuli....meinaan oikea tieto!








Osia joutuu vielä miettimään, mutta ei Italialaiseen runkoon voi muuta kuin Camppaa laittaa.

----------


## JKK

Oletko Sahmus tosissasi? Siis onko tuo runko ihan oikeasti tehty Italiassa? Tehdäänkö Italiassa yhtään hiilikuiturunkoa?

----------


## Pekka L

Äläs nyt, JKK. Voihan suomalainenkin syntyä kiinan reissulla, mutta suomalainen se silti on :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mikko

Colnagokin on vissiin pysyvästi hairahtunut tuolle slouppinkipelleilylinjalle. Ihan silmiin ottaa kipiää!

----------


## L'una

> Colnagokin on vissiin pysyvästi hairahtunut tuolle slouppinkipelleilylinjalle. Ihan silmiin ottaa kipiää!



EPS:n ja muut muhvirunkoiset Colnagot voi tilata joko perinne- tai slouppimallisena. Kuvan perusteella pyörässä on kaunis perinnegeometria.

----------


## ästidin

> EPS:n ja muut muhvirunkoiset Colnagot voi tilata joko perinne- tai slouppimallisena. Kuvan perusteella pyörässä on kaunis perinnegeometria.



Ihan sama millä palikoilla ton kasaa niin hieno tulee! Ja oli geometria perinteinen tai sloping!

----------


## TurboKoo

> EPS:n ja muut muhvirunkoiset Colnagot voi tilata joko perinne- tai slouppimallisena. Kuvan perusteella pyörässä on kaunis perinnegeometria.



Kuvassa oleva pyörä on 54s eli slouppari.
Colnagolla ei ole vieläkään (oman ilmoituksensa mukaan) kuin yksi hiilikuitumalli joka tehdään Taiwanissa.

----------


## Plus

On se kumma kun eivät osaa edes emäputken grafiikoita sovittaa haarukan grafiikoihin..

----------


## Junnuraita

MIiten olisi Shamus jos tällä kertaa keksisit jotain muuta kun Campa,Deda,Flite satula.Nyt täyskäännös ja Redin osat.
Ei campassa mitään vikaa ole ja hemmetin hienoja pyöriä oot tehnyt.Ajattelin vaan että ei moni tulisi Italialaisella vastaan redin osilla.

----------


## Shamus

> Kuvassa oleva pyörä on 54s eli slouppari.
> Colnagolla ei ole vieläkään (oman ilmoituksensa mukaan) kuin yksi hiilikuitumalli joka tehdään Taiwanissa.



Täysin oikein!  :Vink: ( Kaksi mallia tehdään Taiwanissa CLX ja CX-1)
54s kuulosti pelottavan pieneltä, mutta kuvassa on satula oikeassa kohdassa, joten hyvältä vaikuttaa.
Siis ihan oikeasti pohdin uutta Dura-Acea, mutta vaimo ilmoitti että pyörä jää ulkoruokintaan jollei siinä ole vähintään Recordia.
Pitäähän vaimoa uskoa.

Dedaa ei tule, eikä Fliteä. Tuo punainen Flite menee ihan muuhun pyörään kunhan runko saapuu Suomeen  :Vink:  Eihän klassista käyttämätöntä Fliteä voi enää laittaa käyttöpyörään.

----------


## Miha

...mutta onhan se aivan h...vetin hieno kolnaako! Kateelliset vaan murisee taustalla...

----------


## Aki Korpela

> ...mutta onhan se aivan h...vetin hieno kolnaako! Kateelliset vaan murisee taustalla...



Samaa mieltä! Äärihieno fillari tuosta tulee, vaikken edelleenkään ymmärrä maantiepyöristä mitään.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Tuo punainen Flite menee ihan muuhun pyörään kunhan runko saapuu Suomeen  Eihän klassista käyttämätöntä Fliteä voi enää laittaa käyttöpyörään.



Vähän jo itekseen tuumailinkin että tuohon sopisi paremmin valkoinen tai musta satula kuin tuo punainen. Ai että vielä on lisää maantieaihioita tulossa  :Cool: .

----------


## JKK

> ...mutta onhan se aivan h...vetin hieno kolnaako! Kateelliset vaan murisee taustalla...



En minä ainakaan ole kateellinen. Ihan oikeasti ihmettelen, että tehdäänkö Italiassa hiilikuiturunkoja? Eikö ne kaikki ole kotoisin samasta tehtaasta Kiinasta ja eri tarroilla saadaan vähän hintaa lisää?

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Aika nopeasti ja helposti se tuli....meinaan oikea tieto!



Charmikas Oppinut Leikkisä Nuohoojamestari ja Alati Gigantti Orkideankasvattaja, 
Epäilemättä Puritaaninen Sydäntenmurskaaja.

----------


## china

> En minä ainakaan ole kateellinen. Ihan oikeasti ihmettelen, että tehdäänkö Italiassa hiilikuiturunkoja? Eikö ne kaikki ole kotoisin samasta tehtaasta Kiinasta ja eri tarroilla saadaan vähän hintaa lisää?



Kyllä niitä vaan vielä vähän tehdään, määrällisesti tosin taitaa olla jo nykyään aika pieni prosentti kaikista kuitupeleistä. Mutta ei ne kiinalaiset rungotkaan kaikki samanlaisia ole, vaikka se tietysti voi olla hankala ymmärtää. Bulkkiakin tietysti saa haluamillaan teipeillä.

----------


## opnykanen

Ensimmäiset osat saapuivat!




Ei nyt mitään shamuksen tasoista hipoa, mutta olen kyllä todella innoissani! 2009 veloce osasarja tuli hommattua, joukko ritchey osia sekä koren jarrut. Osat päätyvät Surlyn crosscheckiin, kunhan se saapuu saksanmaalta.

----------


## Marsusram

> Paketti on saanut kovaa kyytiä, kun runko on tullut ulos pahveista ja ainakin maalit ovat vähän kasassa.
> 
> Tästä se lähtee



Siitä se lähtee.
Welcome to Society Society..

Kovat on menohalut raamilla, kun on ulos pyrkinyt.
Paikkamaali tuli kai mukana?

Kestää kyllä paiskomista, pitkällä keulalla on hauska peli.
Suihki sisään suojaksi jotain ja suojaa pinta hiertymäkohdilta, niin ei ruoste tartu.

----------


## kauris

Mistä Shamus rungon tilasit?

----------


## Shamus

Ihan kotimaasta, Velosport

----------


## Pekka L

> Ensimmäiset osat saapuivat!
> *NIPS*
> *NAPS*
> Ei nyt mitään shamuksen tasoista hipoa, mutta olen kyllä todella innoissani! 2009 veloce osasarja tuli hommattua, joukko ritchey osia sekä koren jarrut. Osat päätyvät Surlyn crosscheckiin, kunhan se saapuu saksanmaalta.



Ei ole, kuule, osien tasosta kiinni. Mikäs sen hienompaa kuin rakentaa itse oma fillari, innostus ei riipu siitä minkä hintaisia osat on. Onnea projektiin! :Hymy:

----------


## ärjy

Laitetaas nyt itsekin tänne kuvia osista runkoa odotellessa.

----------


## MRa

> Laitetaas nyt itsekin tänne kuvia osista runkoa odotellessa.



Hienoa kun välillä vähän retrompaa lookkia.  Mikäs runko nuo osat saa kuorrutuksekseen?

----------


## ärjy

> Hienoa kun välillä vähän retrompaa lookkia.  Mikäs runko nuo osat saa kuorrutuksekseen?



Tommasini Tecno. Tuli kyllä pitkään pähkäiltyä Giant TCR:n ja teräsrungon välillä, mutta nuo perinteisemmät rungot ovat vaan niin nättejä, ettei voinut vastustaa. Maahantuoja on samassa kaupungissa, joten siksi Tommasini.

Tässä vielä kuva nätistä Campagnolon takanavasta:

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Paikkamaali tuli kai mukana?
> 
> Kestää kyllä paiskomista, pitkällä keulalla on hauska peli.
> Suihki sisään suojaksi jotain ja suojaa pinta hiertymäkohdilta, niin ei ruoste tartu.



Juu, kyllä tuli paikkamaalia mullekkin. Mitään viitti suojailla, kun edellinenkin teräsrunko on kestäny kohta 17 vuotta ilman. 

Tämmönen siitä tuli edellispäivänä koottua:
http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/tjok...es_society.JPG
Ylijäämäosista kasattu varafillari.

----------


## kervelo

> Pyörä alkaa olla vähitellen kasassa. Viimeisten osien ruuvailun jälkeen yritän laittaa jotain kuviakin esille.



Sain vihdoin kuvankin pyörästä. Satula, tanko ym.osat säädetään kohdalleen keväämmällä, kunhan kuski lumien kadottua pääsee koeajamaan.

----------


## Uomo

Sain naapurilta hänelle tarpeettomaksi jääneen Raleighin. Nyt pitäisi keksiä mitä sille teen. Entisöinkö vai pistänkö ihan uuteen uskoon? Tämä tulee olemaan minulle ensimmäinen laajempi pyörän nikkarointiprojekti ja tiedossa on varmasti paljon itkua, turhautumista ja säätöä. Mutta eihän sitä muuten opi.  :Hymy: 

Ehdotuksia ja vinkkejä otetaan vastaan. Lisäksi olisi kiva tietää, mikä malli pyörä tarkalleen on. Ainakin näyttäisi olevan Joop Zoetemelkin nimikkomalli.

----------


## A.M.®

http://wapedia.mobi/fi/Joop_Zoetemelk

1980-1981 Ti-Raleigh-Cred tiimissä

Olisin voinut kuvitella että pyörä olisi ollut vanhempi?

----------


## Shamus

Ehdottomasti entisöi!

----------


## Shamus

> Vähän jo itekseen tuumailinkin että tuohon sopisi paremmin valkoinen tai musta satula kuin tuo punainen. Ai että vielä on lisää maantieaihioita tulossa .



Ei tullut maantieaihiota... :Vink:

----------


## Shamus

Ja osat...

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Ja osat...



Mahtavaa, peukkuvaihtimet!

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> Osia joutuu vielä miettimään, mutta ei Italialaiseen runkoon voi muuta kuin Camppaa laittaa.



Kaikkein siistein yksityiskohta on custom-lighweightit.  :Hymy:  Onko Lightweightin tehtaan kädenjälkeä, vai omaa kätevyyttä? Inspiroivaa joka tapauksessa!

----------


## VesaP

> Kaikkein siistein yksityiskohta on custom-lighweightit.  Onko Lightweightin tehtaan kädenjälkeä, vai omaa kätevyyttä? Inspiroivaa joka tapauksessa!



Mikä noista laitweiteistä tekee customit?!?

----------


## opnykanen

ei varmaan kaikista laitweiteistä löydy SAMU&MAARIA tekstiä  :Hymy: 

tai tiedä vaikka löytyisi. ittellä kun ei ole varaa ostaa moisia.

----------


## tuntematon

> Nyt pitäisi keksiä mitä sille teen. Entisöinkö vai pistänkö ihan uuteen uskoon?



Sanoisin, että pyörä entisöintiin ja lisätangot metallinkeräykseen. Ei tuollaiseen runkoon kannata uusia kamoja laittaa, koska se näyttäisi tyhmältä ja sen jälkeen runko olisi selkeästi pyörän heikoin lenkki. Onko vaihtajat myös tuota Shimanon 600-arabeski-sarjaa?

----------


## Jipsu

> Sanoisin, että pyörä entisöintiin ja lisätangot metallinkeräykseen. Ei tuollaiseen runkoon kannata uusia kamoja laittaa, koska se näyttäisi tyhmältä ja sen jälkeen runko olisi selkeästi pyörän heikoin lenkki. Onko vaihtajat myös tuota Shimanon 600-arabeski-sarjaa?



Jos osia löytyy, niin entisöinti on minunkin mielestäni paras ratkaisu. Jos niiden hankkiminen on vaikeaa (toden näköisesti), niin sitten uutta kilkettä kehiin.  

En käsitä kommenttia: "näyttäisi tyhmältä" - ja paskat se mitään tyhmältä näytä, jos et mitään kuitukomponentteja asenna. Osasarjan ei tarvitse nimittäin olla mitään hipoa... Runkoa ja sen hyvyyttä tai huonoutta en lähde määrittelemään enempää, kun putkesta ei ole tietoa. Jos se on esim. jotakin Reynoldsin 531 -sarjaa, niin kannattaa ehdottomasti ottaa käyttöön; monien mielestä se on parempi materiaali kuin nykyinen 631. Bonuksena siihen pitäisi saada asennettua 130mm navankin heittämällä ilman pelkoa vaurioista; jos se on jotakin cro-mo -putkea, niin tapauskohtaisesti voi olla hyvä levittää takahaarukkaa hieman. 

Yksi huomioitava seikka: Tuon ikäisissä Raleigheissa saattaa olla merkin oma keskiö. Siinä tapauksessa varaosien löytäminen tai nykyosien sovittaminen ei ole ihan yksinkertaista. Jos olet onnekas, keskiö on BSA tyyppinen.

----------


## Shamus

> Kaikkein siistein yksityiskohta on custom-lighweightit.  Onko Lightweightin tehtaan kädenjälkeä, vai omaa kätevyyttä? Inspiroivaa joka tapauksessa!



Heh...hyvin spotattu!

Omaa designia, kaveri teki.

----------


## simojoki

> Heh...hyvin spotattu!
> 
> Omaa designia, kaveri teki.



Samat kiekot mitkä sulla oli tässä?

----------


## Shamus

> Samat kiekot mitkä sulla oli tässä?



Kyllä...?

----------


## simojoki

Onko noi alusta pitäen omin kätösin leivottu, vaiko "Lightweight":in kiekoista muokatut?

----------


## Shamus

> Onko noi alusta pitäen omin kätösin leivottu, vaiko "Lightweight":in kiekoista muokatut?



????
Siis noi kiekot on Lightweightit.
Ilman mitään "muokkauksia".

----------


## simojoki

> Kaikkein siistein yksityiskohta on custom-lighweightit.  Onko Lightweightin tehtaan kädenjälkeä, vai omaa kätevyyttä? Inspiroivaa joka tapauksessa!







> Omaa designia, kaveri teki.







> ????
> Siis noi kiekot on Lightweightit.
> Ilman mitään "muokkauksia".



Ok. Jotenkin sain käsityksen että kiekot olis oikeasti "customit", mutta kyseessä olikin perus jenkkiläinen tuunaus "laita siihen tarra niin se on nyt custom"  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## itu

> Sain naapurilta hänelle tarpeettomaksi jääneen Raleighin. Nyt pitäisi keksiä mitä sille teen. Entisöinkö vai pistänkö ihan uuteen uskoon? Tämä tulee olemaan minulle ensimmäinen laajempi pyörän nikkarointiprojekti ja tiedossa on varmasti paljon itkua, turhautumista ja säätöä. Mutta eihän sitä muuten opi. 
> 
> Ehdotuksia ja vinkkejä otetaan vastaan. Lisäksi olisi kiva tietää, mikä malli pyörä tarkalleen on. Ainakin näyttäisi olevan Joop Zoetemelkin nimikkomalli.



Pyörä on ehkä noin vuosilta 1982 - 85. Vaihtajavivut ovat 600 EX -sarjaa. Pyörä ei ollut mitenkään kamalan kallis, ehkä 1500 - 2000 markkaa. Kulki harjoituskilpurin nimellä. Yhdellä tutulla oli tuollainen ajossa. 

Jos tarkoituksena on aloittaa projekti, tuo on mainio aihio. Osia löytynee vielä kohtalaisesti (Fillarikellari, Pyörätohtori jne.). Tuossa ei ole mitään liian eksoottista, ellei keskiö ole joku muu kuin Shimanski. Kammet taitavat olla 600 EX -sarjaa, joten luultavasti keskiökin.

----------


## fob

> Ei tullut maantieaihiota...



Ajalta kun pyörät vielä tehtiin suurella antaumuksella!

----------


## Jipsu

> Pyörä on ehkä noin vuosilta 1982 - 85. Vaihtajavivut ovat 600 EX -sarjaa. Pyörä ei ollut mitenkään kamalan kallis, ehkä 1500 - 2000 markkaa. Kulki harjoituskilpurin nimellä. Yhdellä tutulla oli tuollainen ajossa. 
> 
> Jos tarkoituksena on aloittaa projekti, tuo on mainio aihio. Osia löytynee vielä kohtalaisesti (Fillarikellari, Pyörätohtori jne.). Tuossa ei ole mitään liian eksoottista, ellei keskiö ole joku muu kuin Shimanski. Kammet taitavat olla 600 EX -sarjaa, joten luultavasti keskiökin.



Keskiön valmistajalla ei ole suurempaa merkitystä, uusia akseleita tai keskiöitä ja kampisarjoja saa tarpeen mukaan halvalla, jos kierteet vain ovat ITA tai BSA. Isompi huoli on jos tuossa on eksoottiset Raleigh -kierteet (siis keskiömuhvissa), koska siihen ei nykyisin löydy sopivia laakerikuppeja (saati keskiöpatruunoita) juuri mistään...

----------


## Plus

Minulla on 70-luvun alun Raleigh Royale, ja siihen meni Truvativin GXP-keskiökupit heittämällä kiinni... Keskiön leveys tosin oli noin 70mm, joten uloimmat tiivisteet piti jättää pois että kammet sai kiristettyä loppuun asti.

----------


## L'una

> Minulla on 70-luvun alun Raleigh Royale, ja siihen meni Truvativin GXP-keskiökupit heittämällä kiinni... Keskiön leveys tosin oli noin 70mm, joten uloimmat tiivisteet piti jättää pois että kammet sai kiristettyä loppuun asti.



Olisko kuvaa laittaa? Mulla oli Royale nuoruudessa 70 - 80-luvuilla, olisi kiva löytää hyväkuntoinen myrkynvihreä yksilö ja laittaa kuntoon.

----------


## Plus

Raleigh Royale...

Ennen:

Jälkeen:

Yläkuvassa tarakalla olevassa pahvissa luki: "vaihdetaan mäyräkoiraan"  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MKoo

^
 :No huh!:  Tosta kyl isot pisteet!

----------


## bere

Mites toi raleigh on maalattu? Oon harkinnu ton mun monarkin maalausta kiekkojen vaihdon ohessa. Ehkä jopa käsipelin sprayllä...

----------


## Plus

> Mites toi raleigh on maalattu? Oon harkinnu ton mun monarkin maalausta kiekkojen vaihdon ohessa. Ehkä jopa käsipelin sprayllä...



Runko on ensin hiottu paljaaksi ja sitten maalattu pensselillä ja Miranolilla, jolla saa kiiltävän ja tasaisen pinnan jos homma onnistuu oikein.

Nykyään pyörässä on vielä Tektron long-reach jarrut, jotka ovat todella hyvät:


Kesällä lokarit lähtee ja alle vaihtuu Mara Wintereiden sijaan Vittorian 32mm cc-sliksit... :Cool:

----------


## L'una

> Raleigh Royale...
> 
> Ennen:
> 
> Jälkeen:
> 
> Yläkuvassa tarakalla olevassa pahvissa luki: "vaihdetaan mäyräkoiraan"



Mulla oli vanhempaa mallia. Hyvä diili, jos kalja kelpaisi valuutaksi. Sileäkarvaisen mäyräkoiramme Mortin pitäisin kyllä ja tarjoaisin vaikkapa rahaa. Onneksi pikkubroidin 5-vaihteinen Raleigh Sprite on tallessa, joten siitä olisi helpompi tehdä sinkula. Spriressa on Huret 1 x 5 vaihteet, kun taas Royalessa ranskalaiset Simplex 2 x 5

----------


## Uomo

Kiitokset kaikille tietoiskuista ja vinkeistä.  :Hymy:  Itsekin olin enemmän entisöinnin kannalla. Nyt pitänee vaan ruveta purkamaan pyörää osiin. Osaatko Jipsu (tai kuka tahansa) sanoa, mistä saisin selville tuon rungon tyypin?





> Kiva naapuri sulla. Ehdottomasti tuo kannattaa entisöidä. Tai sitten vaan pidät hyvässä ajokunnossa.



Eiks ookin? Pisti vielä mukaan toisen parin kiekkoja.  :Hymy: 





> Onko vaihtajat myös tuota Shimanon 600-arabeski-sarjaa?



En nyt pysty varmistamaan kun pyörä on toisessa osoitteessa, mutta muistaakseni olivat.

----------


## bere

Nättiä jälkeä kyllä miranolilla. Omani ajattelin silti maalata spreillä, en tosin mastonilla.  :Leveä hymy: 
Beltonilla vissiin. En luota sutimiseeni puoliksikaan niin paljon kuin ruiskimiseen.

----------


## A.M.®

> Olisko kuvaa laittaa? Mulla oli Royale nuoruudessa 70 - 80-luvuilla, olisi kiva löytää hyväkuntoinen myrkynvihreä yksilö ja laittaa kuntoon.



No just samanlainen vihreä Royale oli mullakin. Simplex 10 vaihteet, Brooksin nahkasatula ja valkoiset muovilokasuojat.

Minne lie hävitin jonkun muuton yhteydessä  :Sekaisin:

----------


## HMK

> Laitetaas nyt itsekin tänne kuvia osista runkoa odotellessa.



Jaa jaa, pitäisikö käydä hakemassa itsekin uudet tangon päätytulpat illaksi. 
 Olikohan se Havana Club, vai mikä se rommi, jossa oli tuollaiset .

----------


## Shamus

Rakentuu pikku hiljaa...

----------


## kaveri

> Laitetaas nyt itsekin tänne kuvia osista runkoa odotellessa.



Et klassisemman mallisia vähän ajettuja '06 Velocekahvoja (sillä oikealla vaihdemekanismilla) haluaisi tuohon?  :Hymy: 

Ja jottei olisi offtopiccia liiaksi, niin komean näköistä osaa sulla. Klassista tankoa saattais ehkä kaivata vielä, tosin ainakaan 3TTT Paris-Roubaixiin Campan ergopowerit ei oikein istu hyvin.

----------


## ärjy

> Et klassisemman mallisia vähän ajettuja '06 Velocekahvoja (sillä oikealla vaihdemekanismilla) haluaisi tuohon?



Mulla on cyclocrossarissa '06 kahvat enkä ole koskaan oikein pitänyt niiden muodosta. Halusin tarkoituksella nuo uudemmat, koska shimanon kaltaiset isommat kahvat tuntuvat sopivan paremmin käteen.





> Ja jottei olisi offtopiccia liiaksi, niin komean näköistä osaa sulla. Klassista tankoa saattais ehkä kaivata vielä, tosin ainakaan 3TTT Paris-Roubaixiin Campan ergopowerit ei oikein istu hyvin.



Hommaan tuohon varmaan vielä joskus italo-taivutuksella varustetun tangon, mutta kokeilen tuota nyt ensin. Kiitti vinkistä, että Paris-Roubaix ei välttämättä toimi. Kattelin sitä jo vähän sillä silmällä.

Eilen tuli postissa vielä tuollainen Velo Orange Model 6 / Torelli Tipo Uno Sport -satula (524 g). Ei raaskinut mitään Brooksia tms. vielä.

----------


## Punkku

Minä odotan tänne nyt sitten kuvaa Kervelon uudesta projektista... Alkaako se C:llä?

Oma projekti osien osalta kohta kasassa, vielä etuvaihtaja, vaijerit, ketju, tankoteipit ja pulloteline odottavat lähtölupaa maailmalta.

----------


## kervelo

Kyllä se C:llä alkaa...

Rungosta on vasta tilaus sisällä, nyt odotellaan miten homma etenee. Projektin on kuitenkin tarkoitus jatkua vasta kesällä/syksyllä, joten ei kannata pidätellä hengitystä odotellessa. :Vink:

----------


## Pekka L

> Rakentuu pikku hiljaa...
> *Kliini Kleini*



Mitä pitää googlettaa että löytyy tuollainen (triathloniin tarkoitettu(?)) pyöräteline?

----------


## aksu08

CRC bikes, no juu Ultimate Feedback Rakk.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=12983

----------


## Shamus

Itse ostin kotimaasta, mutta ei taida enää saada.
CRC näyttää aika ok hinnalta.

Aivan loistava teline! Sopii kaikki fillarit ja pysyy pystyssä, käyttö helppoa!
Pari tarttis ostaa itselle myös lisää...

----------


## Pekka L

Juu, olen kerran päässy testaamaan, kun Tunkkipuolikas heitti autostaan mun pyörälle sellasen jossain Pyynikin kupeessa. Todella hyvä, pitäis hommata ainakin yks.

On näköjään 1 käyttäjäkommenttikin, OJ from United Kingdom. Onko se sinnekin ehtiny :Sekaisin: 

Ja kiitti!

----------


## Brunberg

Tuli tehtyä kammoprojekti ja vaihdoin genesis flyeriin KMCn ketjun tilalle connexin 800 ketjun, painoa lähti pois aika tasan 100g.

----------


## kervelo

> Minä odotan tänne nyt sitten kuvaa Kervelon uudesta projektista... Alkaako se C:llä?
> 
> Oma projekti osien osalta kohta kasassa, vielä etuvaihtaja, vaijerit, ketju, tankoteipit ja pulloteline odottavat lähtölupaa maailmalta.



Tänne varmaan saadaan aikanaan kuvia Punkunkin projektista...
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...&postcount=186

----------


## opnykanen

Noniin loput osat saapuivat ja tässä pikaisesti laitoin kasaan että yleisilme selviää. Omaa silmää miellyttää kovastikkin  :Hymy:

----------


## Punkku

> Tänne varmaan saadaan aikanaan kuvia Punkunkin projektista...
> http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...&postcount=186



Joo, pitää yrittää. Jos vielä oppisi kuvien laittamisen tänne.

----------


## Jukkeli84

kirjotanpa nyt tämän threadin alle kun en etsimällä löytänyt viisaampaakaan paikkaa. Olen tässä aloittelemassa ensimmäistä maantiepyöräprojektiani, kyseessä on todellinen budjettipyörä mihin tulee käytettyä osaa ja projektilla ei sinällään ole mikään kiire. 

rungon olen valinnut, saan käytetyn cicli b crookin ja haarukaksi kaavailin:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=22932

onko tuosta mihinkään?

ohjainlaakeriasiat on mulle vielä täyttä hepreaa, mistä löytyisi semmonen perus tietopaketti niistä?

tai otetaan vastaan laakerisuosituksia kyseiselle runko+haarukka paketille.

----------


## KHP

Nykyään pyörässä on vielä Tektron long-reach jarrut, jotka ovat todella hyvät:

Mistä hommasit Tektron jarrut.

----------


## opnykanen

@Jukkeli

ihan passelin näköinen haarukka.

http://www.merlincycles.co.uk/?fn=pr...&categoryId=66

Tuo on hyvä ja edullinen. Mikäli tilaat niin varmista vielä että koko on 1 1/8. Asennukseen tarvitset työkalun, mutta itse (ja moni muu) tein sellaisen 10mm kierretangosta, parista mutterista ja prikasta.

----------


## Jukkeli84

*Cicli B        Crook*
Ein Top        Einsteiger Rahmen zu einem erstaunlichen Preis, eine spezielle Geometrie        mit kürzerem Oberrohr und größerem Steuerrohr für einen hohen        Komfort. Rahmen ist ein Sloping Modell mit 3 cm abfallendem Oberrohr,        daher sollte der Rahmen ca. 2-3 cm kleiner genommen werden als die        klassische Rahmenhöhe.
*Facts:*
7005 T6        Aluminium
austauschbares Ausfallende
*Steuersatz 1 1/8"        Integrated*
Stützmaß : 27,2
Umwerfer : 31,8 mm
Farbe: schwarz oder rot


ööh...tälleen sanos rungon valmistajan sivu. eli käypikös tuo wcs?vai pittääkö olla tyyliin tämä:


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=19522


en tajjuu.. :Nolous:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tässä tekstiä Bike24:n sivuilta. Eli noita integroituja "drop in" laakereita löytyy kahta eri mallia, Campa ja Cane Creek. Näiden erona on tuo laakerinkulma, joka muistaakseni Campassa on 45 astetta. Eli nyt pitäisi tietää, että kumpi kulma löytyy sieltä rungon emäputken sisältä.

"The bearing rests directly on the angled (36° or 45°) surface of the steerer tube. The most common "Drop In" versions are called *"Drop In Campy"* for Campagnolo Hiddensets and *"Cane Creek"*

----------


## Plus

> Mistä hommasit Tektron jarrut.



SJS Cyclesistä

----------


## makkeli

> *Cicli B        Crook*
> ööh...tälleen sanos rungon valmistajan sivu. eli käypikös tuo wcs?vai pittääkö olla tyyliin tämä:
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=19522
> en tajjuu..



Mun Crookki näyttäis käyttävän Columbus® Type Headsettiä.
Tuolta infoa:
http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=68

Olisko sitten tämmöisen näköinen
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/...adset-ec011411

----------


## ääshoul

Ylempänä oli puhetta rungon hionnasta, eli millä olette hioneet rungon ennen miranolilla sutimista? Minkä karkeuksisella paperilla (hiekkapuhallusmahdollisuutta ei minulla ole), ja miten mahdollisten ruostekohtien kanssa toimitaan?

----------


## dILETANTTI

> Ylempänä oli puhetta rungon hionnasta, eli millä olette hioneet rungon ennen miranolilla sutimista? Minkä karkeuksisella paperilla (hiekkapuhallusmahdollisuutta ei minulla ole), ja miten mahdollisten ruostekohtien kanssa toimitaan?



Jos idea on sutia Miranolia, niin otat riittävän karkeaa (80 (?)) paperia ja hiot vanhan maalin pois ja sitten vähemmän karkealla (120 - 150 - 240 (?)) viimeistelet. Ruostekohdista ruoste pois ja vaikka Ferrexiä siihen pohjamaaliksi. Hiomatyyny on aika hyvä väline rungon hionnassa.

Mutta jos vanhaa maalipintaa on jäljellä, niin se kannattaa vaan karhentaa (ja tarrat poistaa) ja maalata päälle. Se vanha maalipinta on yleensä paljon kestävämpi kuin uusi käsinmaalattu. Näin ensimmäinen naarmu ei tuo metallia heti näkyviin. Ainakin omat spray-maalatut pinnat ovat olleet aika arkoja kolhuille verrattuna alkuperäisiin tehdasmaalattuihin.

----------


## peippo

Tuosta rungon maalauksesta sen verran että pulverimaalaus maksoi muistaakseni reilun 10 euroa (jos ei ole kova kiire ja kelpaa joku tavallinen väri mitä sattuu olemaan työn alla muutenkin) Maalit poistin Nitromorssilla joka taisi olla kympin purkki. Ei niitä ehkä spraymaaleilla kannata itse maalailla, vai?

----------


## Wilier

Vuodenvaihteen projekti:

----------


## kmw

> Noniin loput osat saapuivat ja tässä pikaisesti laitoin kasaan että yleisilme selviää. Omaa silmää miellyttää kovastikkin



Se vaan on hieno! 

Ootellaan kuvia valmiista pöörästä :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## mantis

> Noniin loput osat saapuivat ja tässä pikaisesti laitoin kasaan että yleisilme selviää. Omaa silmää miellyttää kovastikkin 
> 
> ...kuvia



Kivan näköinen. Kannattaa sit vaihtaa noi koren jarrupalat pehmeämpiin (esim. kool-stopin salmon väri) heti alkuunsa. Eivät nimittäin ole kovin kummoiset.

----------


## opnykanen

Sain eilen illalla pyörän valmiiksi. Täytyy käydä huomenna ottamassa kuvia paremmassa valossa. Pyörästä tuli oikein hieno ja valtavan nopea  :Leveä hymy:  Kaartuva istuinputki taisi olla virheellinen ostos, vaan eipä se montaa kymppiä maksanut.

..ja juu aikamoista vikinää palat pitivät eikä tehokaan ollut kummoinen. Onko nuo kool-stopin palat hyllytavaraa vai joutuuko tilaamaan kauampaa?

----------


## opnykanen

Noniin nyt tulee kuvia. Kävin aamulla ulkonakin ottamassa, mutta tietysti muistikortti oli unohtunut kortinlukijaan enkä saa kuvia kameran omasta muistista ulos ilman erikoiskaapelia. No nyt on sitten tyytyminen sisällä otettuihin kuviin. Tämä oli siis ensimmäinen projektini, joten antakaa toki palautetta, jos huomaatte jotain huomattamisen arvoista esim. ketjujen pituus hieman arveluttaa ja kaapelikuorien vedot piti kyllä pari kertaa miettiä ennen kun uskalsi katkaista. Tuon takavaihtajan kuoren olisin varmaan jättänyt hieman pidemmäksi, mutta tuon mittaisena se minulle tuotiin. Takajarrun kuori varmaan lyhenee pian 5-10 mm. Vaihtajien ylimääriset vaijerit napsaistaan poikku kunhan löydän niitä päätekuoria.



















vielä osalista:

runko: Surly Crosscheck 58
satula: Selle Italia X2 Trans
tolppa: Ritchey Comp V2
 tanko: Ritchey Logic Pro Road Bars 42cm, 31.8
stemmi:Ritchey Comp V2 Oversize 31.8 Stem 100mm  6°
headset: Ritchey WCS
kiekot: Mavic Aksium
renkaat: Schwalbe Marathon Plus 28-622
sisäkumit: Continental Cross
jarrut: Kore cross race
kammet: Campa Veloce 39-54 
kasetti: Campa Veloce 12-25 
ketju: Campa Veloce 
kahvat: Campa Veloce 
etu ja takavaihtaja: Campa Veloce

Kaikki osat ostin uutena ja lopullinen hinta oli noin 1050e. Pyörä ei ole kaikkein kevein, mutta hain kestävyyttä ja monipuolisuutta. Tarkoitus on tehdä pyörällä pidempiä reissuja täydellä lastilla, hoitaa kaikki liikkumiset kaupungilla, ajaa lenkkejä yksin ja kaveriden kanssa ja välillä heittää cc renkaat alle ja suunnata metsään. Kaikenkaikkiaan olen oikein tyytyväinen ja pikaisten lenkkien perusteella loskasäässä pyörä on oikein mukava ajaa.

----------


## walesi

Minä mitään tiä, mut eikös noi etujarrupalat o ylösalaisin?

----------


## opnykanen

Piti käydä tarkistamassa, mutta kyllä niisssä on molemmissa nuolet eteenpäin ja tekstit oikein päin, eli luulisin että ne on oikein. En minäkään kyllä mitään tiedä  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## kmw

Hino on opnykasen Surly. Toivotetaan paljon nautinnollisia lenkkejä  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika Petteri

> kammet: Campa Veloce 39-54 
> kasetti: Campa Veloce 12-25 
> 
> Tarkoitus on tehdä pyörällä pidempiä reissuja täydellä lastilla, hoitaa kaikki liikkumiset kaupungilla, ajaa lenkkejä yksin ja kaveriden kanssa ja välillä heittää cc renkaat alle ja suunnata metsään.



Komee crosscheck. Miltä välitykset tuntuu? Kuinkahan hyvin noilla jaksaa metsässä polkea? Kohtuuhinnalla olet kyllä todella makean menopelin saanut.

----------


## Mika Petteri

> Vuodenvaihteen projekti



Minkälaista osaa Kuotaan meinasit kiinnittää? Runko on ainakin todella siisti. Pistä kuvia kunhan kasaus etenee. Tilasin Kuotan Kharman ja toivottavasti pääsee jo ensi viikonloppuna osia ruuvailemaan paikalleen.

----------


## opnykanen

> Komee crosscheck. Miltä välitykset tuntuu? Kuinkahan hyvin noilla jaksaa metsässä polkea? Kohtuuhinnalla olet kyllä todella makean menopelin saanut.



Täytyy myöntää, että hieman raskas se saattaa olla. Jotain päivitystä tuolle osastolle varmaan tulee jossain vaiheessa. Hieman olen haaveillut yhden rattaan kammista, mutta toisaalta se ei välttämättä niin hyvin toimisi retkikäytössä, enkä kolmea eri kampiparia viitsisi varastossa pitää  :Nolous:  

Taloudellisista syistä 13-29 kasetti lienee todennäköisin vaihtoehto. 35e taisi maksaa Saksanmaalla. Compactit tietysti olisi varmaan myös oikein passeli, mutten ole kovin edullisiin törmännyt.

----------


## mantis

> Komee crosscheck. Miltä välitykset tuntuu? Kuinkahan hyvin noilla jaksaa metsässä polkea? Kohtuuhinnalla olet kyllä todella makean menopelin saanut.



Yhdyn näihin kommentteihin. Tuo 12x25+ 53/39 on varsin raskas setti polkea retkellä kuorman kanssa ylämäkeen. Sain omat polveni hajalle käyttämällä 13x29+53/39 settiä, joten kompaktikammet suosiolla eteen jos retkelle lähdet. Lenkkiä ja metsää kyllä vääntää normi kammillakin putkelta ilman ongelmia.

Noita pehmeämpiä paloja saa roihuvuoren pyörähuollosta tai sitten guntteriltä.

----------


## dILETANTTI

Hieno CrossCheck opnykasella. Itsekin olen tuota katsellut, mutta tällaisen sain omana projektina tehtyä. Ohjainkannatinta vielä mietitään, siksi tuollainen säätöversio. Vähän vielä viimeistelyä olisi, mutta ajamaan piti päästä.





Koko komeus tuli kasattua kiekkoja myöten, ensimmäinen tällainen projekti. Ensimmäinen lenkki (3 h) takana ja hyvältä tuntuu. Ainut probleema oli kapeilla poluilla, kun etupyörä haukkasi hankeen ja polvi osui aina vaihevipuihin. Pitää vielä miettiä vaihtaisinko rungoksi Karate Monkeyn, jos sattuisi edullisesti sellaisen saamaan. Saa nähdä riittääkö välitykset maantiellä. Onko tämä nyt sellainen hybridi?

----------


## Marsusram

Salsan keula tässäkin 
Ihmettelin mitä järkeä on 69er fillareissa ja pakkohan se on kokeilla.
Juuri tehty eka säätölenkki naapurikorttelissa.

----------


## opnykanen

> Yhdyn näihin kommentteihin. Tuo 12x25+ 53/39 on varsin raskas setti polkea retkellä kuorman kanssa ylämäkeen. Sain omat polveni hajalle käyttämällä 13x29+53/39 settiä, joten kompaktikammet suosiolla eteen jos retkelle lähdet. Lenkkiä ja metsää kyllä vääntää normi kammillakin putkelta ilman ongelmia.
> 
> Noita pehmeämpiä paloja saa roihuvuoren pyörähuollosta tai sitten guntteriltä.



Käytätkö nykyisin sekä 13-29 kasettia että kompaktikampia? Muistelisin että 34-25 ja 39-29 on sama. Polvissa on jo ennestään kränää, joten täytyy kyllä pelata varman päälle. Ei viitsisi bussin kyydissa tulla takasin  :Nolous:

----------


## A.M.®

> Noniin nyt tulee kuvia. Kävin aamulla ulkonakin ottamassa, mutta tietysti muistikortti oli unohtunut kortinlukijaan enkä saa kuvia kameran omasta muistista ulos ilman erikoiskaapelia. No nyt on sitten tyytyminen sisällä otettuihin kuviin. Tämä oli siis ensimmäinen projektini, joten antakaa toki palautetta, jos huomaatte jotain huomattamisen arvoista esim. ketjujen pituus hieman arveluttaa ja kaapelikuorien vedot piti kyllä pari kertaa miettiä ennen kun uskalsi katkaista. Tuon takavaihtajan kuoren olisin varmaan jättänyt hieman pidemmäksi, mutta tuon mittaisena se minulle tuotiin. Takajarrun kuori varmaan lyhenee pian 5-10 mm. Vaihtajien ylimääriset vaijerit napsaistaan poikku kunhan löydän niitä päätekuoria.
> 
> vielä osalista:
> 
> runko: Surly Crosscheck 58
> satula: Selle Italia X2 Trans
> tolppa: Ritchey Comp V2
>  tanko: Ritchey Logic Pro Road Bars 42cm, 31.8
> stemmi:Ritchey Comp V2 Oversize 31.8 Stem 100mm  6°
> ...



Eikä yhtään Fisustusosaa?

Peukku

----------


## opnykanen

> Eikä yhtään Fisustusosaa?
> 
> Peukku



Ajjajaj kyllähän nuo polkimet pääsi lipsahtamaan  :Nolous:  Olisihan minulla tietysti Timen Z kaapissa..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## A.M.®

> Ajjajaj kyllähän nuo polkimet pääsi lipsahtamaan  Olisihan minulla tietysti Timen Z kaapissa..




Äkkiä vaihtoon!  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## mantis

> Käytätkö nykyisin sekä 13-29 kasettia että kompaktikampia? Muistelisin että 34-25 ja 39-29 on sama. Polvissa on jo ennestään kränää, joten täytyy kyllä pelata varman päälle. Ei viitsisi bussin kyydissa tulla takasin



En ole vielä kompaktikampia hommannut, mutta ennen seuraavaa reissua varmasti hommaan. Paras olisi kolme eturatasta, jos joskus lähtee Norjaan tai alpeille polkemaan niin olisi enempikin käyttöä sille pienimmälle. Mutta kyllä Suomessakin kun on tahkonut viikon verran pyörän päällä yhteen menoon niin alkaa noi pikku nyppylät tuntumaan kummasti.

ps. tosta alta voit lukea miltä tuntuu kun rattaat ei ole tarpeeksi pienet  :Vink:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Ihmettelin mitä järkeä on 69er fillareissa ja pakkohan se on kokeilla.



No miltä tuntuu? Minusta 69er voisi olla optimi-peli, keula rullaa kuten 29" ja takapään geometria pysyy simppelinä kuin 26:ssa.

Tosin minulla sen 69er:n pitäisi joustaa molemmista päistä.  :Vink:

----------


## Marsusram

> No miltä tuntuu? Minusta 69er voisi olla optimi-peli, keula rullaa kuten 29" ja takapään geometria pysyy simppelinä kuin 26:ssa.
> 
> Tosin minulla sen 69er:n pitäisi joustaa molemmista päistä.



Työmatka ajettu vasta kerran. Vaikea täysjäykkää on verrata entisiin, ei ongelmia havaittu, pikku loppusäätelyä vailla. 

Kuvittelin että tuon keulan rullaavuuden lisäksi olisi jotain ideaa siinä, että keskiön korkeus pysyy alempana kuin 29erissa (en sellaista omista, ehkä GT Peace 9r pitäisi ottaa vertailukohdaksi).

Uusi huomio on, että 69erissa joku vaimentaa pyörän värähtelyjä, parhaiten huomaa kaarreajossa.
Ehkä kiekkojen erikokoisuus kun niissä on eri pyörintänopeus ja ominaistaajuus. Tai sitten jo iso etukiekko vaimentaa.
Kääntösäde on ensituntumalla hieman aliohjautuva tällä geometrialla ja jäykällä keulalla. 

Piti tehdä projektista simppeli, että malttaa pistää uusiksi ja kehittää uutta. Ehkä pitää kokeilla myös joustokeulalla ja löytää toimiva rengastus kesätestejä varten.

----------


## Kuparinen

> Hieno CrossCheck opnykasella. Itsekin olen tuota katsellut, mutta tällaisen sain omana projektina tehtyä. Ohjainkannatinta vielä mietitään, siksi tuollainen säätöversio. Vähän vielä viimeistelyä olisi, mutta ajamaan piti päästä.
> 
> --- klip --- kuvat pois --- klip
> 
> Koko komeus tuli kasattua kiekkoja myöten, ensimmäinen tällainen projekti. Ensimmäinen lenkki (3 h) takana ja hyvältä tuntuu. Ainut probleema oli kapeilla poluilla, kun etupyörä haukkasi hankeen ja polvi osui aina vaihevipuihin. Pitää vielä miettiä vaihtaisinko rungoksi Karate Monkeyn, jos sattuisi edullisesti sellaisen saamaan. Saa nähdä riittääkö välitykset maantiellä. Onko tämä nyt sellainen hybridi?



Mikäs on tuo projektisi tanko? Jotain maantiekoukun ja moustache-barin välimailta. Mistäpä hommasit, olen itsekin haeskellut jotain tuonsuuntaista?

----------


## lansive

> Mikäs on tuo projektisi tanko? Jotain maantiekoukun ja moustache-barin välimailta. Mistäpä hommasit, olen itsekin haeskellut jotain tuonsuuntaista?



Ihan kuvaa katsomalla löytyy tangosta teksti: On One Midge.

----------


## dILETANTTI

> Mikäs on tuo projektisi tanko? Jotain maantiekoukun ja moustache-barin välimailta. Mistäpä hommasit, olen itsekin haeskellut jotain tuonsuuntaista?







> Ihan kuvaa katsomalla löytyy tangosta teksti: On One Midge.



Ja tilattu Planet X:stä. (Jostain syystä On Onella oli 20 euroa kalliimpi postimaksu. Varmaan virhe, kun taitavat aika pitkälle olla samaa firmaa. CRC:stä löytyy myös, mutta en tiedä onko jo tullut varastoon vai joutuuko odottamaan.) Nuo jarrukahvat on V-jarruille, eli pelaa hyvin yhteen maastolevareiden kanssa. Kahvoina Tektrot SJS Cyclesistä.

----------


## Punkku

> Tänne varmaan saadaan aikanaan kuvia Punkunkin projektista...
> http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...&postcount=186



Pahvit poistettu...

vähän vanhaa ja uutta yhdistellen...

näitäkin Itella hautoi muutaman päivän

jotain näistä pitäisi saada viikon sisällä kasaan


Ei nyt millään miljonääribudjetilla olla liikenteessä, mutta sellainen sopiva arkipeli lenkkeilyyn

----------


## Pekka L

Onko kiekot käytetyt? Kun magneettikin on kiinni. Joka tapauksessa pongot noista DT kiekoista, tuosta yhdistelmästä tulee varmasti nätti. :Hymy:

----------


## John McCurve

OPnykänen kirjoitti:

Taloudellisista syistä 13-29 kasetti lienee todennäköisin vaihtoehto. 35e taisi maksaa Saksanmaalla. Compactit tietysti olisi varmaan myös oikein passeli, *mutten ole kovin edullisiin törmännyt*.[/quote]

http://www.velo-motion.com/index.php...3_Kurbeln.html

----------


## Punkku

> Onko kiekot käytetyt? Kun magneettikin on kiinni. Joka tapauksessa pongot noista DT kiekoista, tuosta yhdistelmästä tulee varmasti nätti.



Joo pari kesää ajetut kiekot vanhasta Olmosta. Recodin takanapa, edessä Tune, sapim cx-ray pinnat ja DT:n RR1.1 kehät.

----------


## anakonda

> OPnykänen kirjoitti:
> 
> Taloudellisista syistä 13-29 kasetti lienee todennäköisin vaihtoehto. 35e taisi maksaa Saksanmaalla. Compactit tietysti olisi varmaan myös oikein passeli, *mutten ole kovin edullisiin törmännyt*.



http://www.velo-motion.com/index.php...3_Kurbeln.html[/QUOTE]

Oletkos tuolta Velo-Motion:sta joskus jotain tilaillut? Onko luotettava paikka?

----------


## Jukkeli84

ekaa maantieprojektiani olen aloittelemassa, tänään etelästä saapui runko, haarukka ja laakeri keulaan. 

http://picasaweb.google.fi/jturunen8...MK3uonWlaLIcw#

Kyseessä on ihan perusmaantiekulkine/budjettipyörä aloittelijalle. Osia multa tuohon löytyy lisäksi ultegran kahvat, kammet, jarrut ja takavaihtaja. keskiö löytyy kanssa ja misukan pro3:set lateksisisuksilla. eli hommattavaa on, sulkeissa mitä ite olen miettinyt:

- kiekot (aksium/Fulcrum 7)
- stemmi/tanko
- satula/tolppa
- pakka, eturattaat, ketju (ultegra)
- vaijerisarjat
- tankoteippiä

mitä vielä? vinkkiä yleensä rakenteluun ja osien valintaan saa antaa..projektia teen semmosella aikataululla, että jos loppukaudesta pyörä ois läjässä.

edit: -etuvaihtaja

----------


## Jukkeli84

seuraavana tod.näk kattelen stemmin jostain, että pääsis asentelun makuun.  :Sarkastinen: 

ritchey comp ois kai ihan soiva peli.

----------


## -W-

Viime syksyn pimeinä iltoina alkoi takaraivossa kyteä ajatus ostaa halpa maantiepyörä satunnaiseen työmatka ajoon (20km suuntaansa).


Niinpä suuntaisin katseeni käytettyihin maantiepyöriin ja kuin sattumalta löysinkin parin viikon metsästyksen jälkeen omaan silmää ja mieltä mielyttävän mallin. Kaupat tehtiin ja saman tien tilasin myös pyörään uudet vanteet ja renkaat (koska pyörä myytiin ilman niitä).

Pettymys oli kuitenkin valtaisa kun sain vihdoin pyörän matkahuollosta käsiini. Pyörän omistaja oli nimittäin mitannut vaakaputken päin honkia (tai ei ainakaan niin kuin minulle ilmoitti) ja se oli yli 3cm lyhyempi kuin mitä piti olla! :No huh!:  Vivahteikkaan keskustelun seurauksena kauppa kuitenkin saatiin purettua ja rahat takaisin.



No mitä tällä episodilla on sitten tekemistä pyöräprojektin kanssa? No ei muuten mitään, mutta nyt minulla oli siis käsissäni ne uudet vanteet ja renkaat mutta ei sitä pirun pyörää! :Nolous: 

Aikani yritin etsiä uutta pyörää käytettynä (ja tietenkin ilman vanteita), mutta eihän siitä mitään tullut.. Niinpä viimein tuumasin että kai sitä voi itsekkin sen pyörän osista kasata. Niinpä alkoikin armoton googlettaminen kun maantiepyörista tietämys oli lähes nolla (maasturimiehiä juu nou :Vink: ).


Pikkuhiljalleen alkoi päässäni kirkastua ajatus siitä että etuhaarukan ja rungon pitäisi olla hiilikuitua ajomukavuuden nimissä, etenkin kun aikaisemmin ostamani korkeaprofiiliset ja suoraan puolatut Mavic Elite Cosmic kiekot taisivat olla pystysuunnassa aika jäykät..

Kuiturungot vain tuntuivat melkoisen arvokkailta budjettiin nähden ja olin jo hylkäämässä niitä kunnes huomasin yhdellä ulkomaalaisessa pyöräfoorumilla keskustelun jonka aiheena oli eBayssa myytävät halvat hiilikuiturungot. Tästä innostuneena selailinkin pitkään eBayta ja olihan siellä niitä runkoja vaikka muille jakaa! Yleensä vain rungot eivät mielyttäneet omaa silmääni ja niissä oli jotain omituisuuksia. Lisäksi halusin takakolmion yläputkien olevan tiimalasin muotoiset mukavuuden nimissä.

Lopulta löysin rungon joka mielytti omaa silmääni, josta löytyi oikea koko ja joka oli muutenkin järkevän oloinen. Rungon mukana kaupattiin suorajalkaista etuhaarukkaa, mikä taas soti omaa ”mukavuus & estetiikka” ajatteluani vastaan. Kauppias oli kuitenkin valmis tiputtamaan hintaa mikäli en haarukkaa tarvinnut ja niinpä pelonsekaisin tuntein tein kaupat rungosta. (Jälkikäteen olen huomannut että samaa runkoa on kaupattu ainakin ”Kredo Kuota” nimellä, mutta omani kaupattiin ja toimitettiin ihan ilman nimiä).

Nyt oli siis runko hankittu, mutta siis haarukkaa vajaa. Ajattelin että kun kerran on jo runkokin hommattu eBaysta, niin ei kai se enää tässä konkurssissa tunnu jos haarukkakin sieltä löytyy (koska en muualtakaan löytänyt samanlaisella kuidulla päälystettyä haarukkaa kuin millä runko oli päällystetty). Ja kas kummaa, löytyihän se silmää ja lompakkoa mielyttävä vaihtoehto myös kokokuituisesta haarukasta! (jälkikäteen olen huomannut että tätä haarukkaa on kaupattu ”Hasa” nimellä, mutta omani kaupattiin ja toimitettiin ihan ilman nimiä).


Kun vihdoin sain rungon hyppysiini (tulliviranomaisten ensin vietyä välistä omansa), oli jännitys melkoinen kun avasin pakettia. Mielessä pyöri vain että mihinkähän paskaan sitä taas on tullut kätensä pistettyä.. Yllätys oli kuitenkin melkoinen kun paketista paljastui varsin siististi viimeistelty ja hyvän oloinen runko (odotukset eivät olleet kovin korkealla)! Ainoat seikat mitkä hieman pisti ihmetyttämään olivat takahaarukan toisen alaputken litistys. Mitä lienee Taiwanin insinööri miettinyt kun moisen on suunnitellut..? :Sekaisin: 

Haarukka saapui myös lähes samana päivänä ja näytti sekin kelpo tekeleeltä ja sopi runkoon ulkonäön puolesta erinomaisesti. Painotkin olivat rungolla ja haarukalla suurinpiirtein sitä mitä oli ilmoitettukin (ei maailman kevyimpiä, mutta keveitä kumminkin), joten oli aika pähkäillä mitä kaikkea muuta tarvitsee ostaa jotta pyörä joskus olisi ajettavissakin.


Koska sekä runko että haarukka olivat mustia kuituisia, niin päätin ostaa Ultegra SL:n täydellisen osasarjan koska se tummana sopi mielestäni näihin hyvin. Kammet tulivat lopulta Compact versiona ja takapakaksi 12-27 koska kuskin kunto oli totaalinen arvoitus ja täällä Jyvässeudulla on noita mäkiäkin..

Ohjailaakeriksi tuli FSA, pullotelineiksi jotkut merkittömät kuituiset eBaysta, stemmi ja tanko Syntacelta ja satulatolppaksi Edgen kuituversio. Loput romppeet valkkautuivat oikeastaan renkaiden väriteeman mukaan keltaisiksi (Sellen satula, Eastonin teipit, jne) ja nippelit hommattiin kaikki punaisina ettei mene homma liian totiseksi :Vink:  (titaaniset pikalinkut, satulatolpan panta, ohjainlaakerin kiristin, jne).

Polkimiksi ruuvattiin normi XT:n maastopolkimet (koska noihin sopivia kenkiä on nurkat täynnä ja haluan pystyä myös kavelemään pyöräilykengillä) ja lopuksi vielä teetettiin alastomaan runkoon ja haarukkaan sopivan hillityt teipit (heijastavasta materiaalista).

Painoa pyörälle tuli ilman polkimia 7.98kg (56cm vaakaputki), joten salainen haave alta 8kg painosta täyttyi ”kevyesti”! :Leveä hymy:  Vanteet ja satulan vaihtamalla painoa saisi paljonkin pois, mutta tässä projektissa ei nyt gramman päälle olla koskaan oltu (ja korkeat kiekot mielyttää silmää).


Tässä kuosissa pyörä odottikin neitsytmatkaansa muutaman kuukauden kunnes viime sunnuntaina ei enää hermo pitänyt vaan oli pakko lähteä sulaneelle maantieuralle koittamaan toimiiko tuo laisinkaan. Varmaan olisin vetänyt vanhan ristikolla varustetun jääkiekkokypärän päähäni jos sellaisen vielä omistaisin, sen verran pelotti pyörän ja haarukan kestävyys tälläisen reilu 90kg jässikän alla! Jotenkin tuntui että ei tälläinen 8kg muovipyörä voi kestää kun on tottunut 13kg täysjousto enskapyörään.. :Cool: 

Mutta kaikeksi yllätykseksi kaikki pelasi kuin venäläinen ydinreaktori ja mitään ei hajonnut parin tunnin ensilenkillä! Persuksiin välittyvän tärinän suuruus oli pienoinen yllätys, mutta minulla ei ole muuta vertailukohtaa kuin tuo täysjousto maasturi joten tämä ei liene ihme noilla nastojen rouhimilla teillä ja korkeilla suoraan puolatuilla vanteilla..?

Loppujen lopuksi pyörästä taisi tulla sen verran mieluisa että sillä voi joutua jopa lähtemään lenkillekin pelkän työmatka ajon lisäksi (toki vain kauniina päivinä! :Kieli pitkällä: ). Halpahan tuosta ei tullut, ainakaan jos miettii sitä mikä alkuperäinen budjetti oli. Näin jälkikäteen tutkittuna olisin vastaavan pelin saannut luultavasti kaupasta halvemmalla, mutta tulipahan kokeiltua tämäkin.

Hetkeäkään ei kuitenkaan ole kaduttanut, vaan oppia on tullut ainakin paljon. Ja eipähän tule ainakaan ihan samanlaista vastaan joka kulmassa jos ei muuta..  :Vink: 


EDIT: Kuvat tulee myöhemmin kun ei ne toimineetkaan..

----------


## opnykanen

Mukava tarina! Täytyypä tarkkailla jos vaikka joskus osuisi silmiin  :Hymy:  PIkkuhiljaa alkaa täälä Jyväskylässä olla tiet kohtuullisessa ajokunnossa, tosin sepeliä kyllä rittää. Nyt tulee ihan arvauksella, mutta voisiko tuo toinen litistetty takahaarukan putki liittyä siihen, että sinne kampipuolelle tulee polkiessa enemmän vääntöä? Korjatkaa paremmin tietävät jos ( ja kun ) olen väärässä  :Leveä hymy: 

EDIT: niin ja kuva olis kiva!

----------


## -W-

Näkyykö nuo mun laittamat kuvat ollenkaan, vai siitä litatusta takahaarukan putkestako kaipailet kuvia..?

----------


## anapa

> Näkyykö nuo mun laittamat kuvat ollenkaan, vai siitä litatusta takahaarukan putkestako kaipailet kuvia..?



Minulla ei näy ainakaan mitään. (kiinnostaisi kyllä nähdä nuin hyvän tarinan jälkeen)

----------


## -W-

No voi helkkari...

Täytyy sitten funtsia jokin muu konsti saada nuo näkösälle kun ei tuo näköjään toimikkaan.. :Sekaisin:

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Näkyykö nuo mun laittamat kuvat ollenkaan, vai siitä litatusta takahaarukan putkestako kaipailet kuvia..?



Itse sain kuvat näkymään kun kopioin kuvien ominaisuuksista osoitteen ja liitin sen internetselaimen osoitekenttään.

----------


## -W-

Otetaanpas uusi yritys!

Voisiko joku sano näkyykö tämä kuva vai ei:

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Otetaanpas uusi yritys!
> 
> Voisiko joku sano näkyykö tämä kuva vai ei:



Näkyy.

----------


## -W-

Kiitoksia, pistetään sitten nuo luputkin tällä konstilla (viimeksi joskus satavuotta sitten laittanut kuvia näkösälle nettiin! :Leveä hymy: ):

----------


## Mikrometri

Teline on kyllä OK mutta tuo filo on hirveän näköinen lousku.
Ei radiaalipinnoitettua kiekkoa noin tehdä vaan sen pitää olla G3 eli pinnat on kolmen groupissa.

----------


## -W-

Joo, telineen saa jokainen Ikeasta kuudella kybää, fillari on paska ja kiekot jokainen voi PINNATA ihan niin kuin huvittaa..  :Vink:

----------


## kpyora

Mikä on radiaalipinnoitettu
 :Sekaisin:

----------


## mkpaa

> Mikä on radiaalipinnoitettu



Pinnat on suorassa eikä keskenään ristissä.

----------


## Highlander

> Teline on kyllä OK mutta tuo filo on hirveän näköinen lousku.



Ei ole Mikrometrin mieleen kun ei heti löydy yhtäläisyyksiä Inseran tai Yosemiten kanssa  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## A.B.

Mukava ja kauhian tutunoloinen tarina  :Kieli pitkällä:  Mulla meni toisin päin ensin oli maantiepyörä ja sitten aattelin kokeilla maastofillaria... Voin yrittää kertoa mun tarinan (valokuvilla) tai onhan se täällä jossain säikeessä muistaakseni jo kerrottu varoittava esimerkkinä  :Leveä hymy: 

Lopputulos on hieno musta myrkky

----------


## swinger1

Upeahan toi on!! Tosiaan MM olis halunnut kuvassa olevan Sodomite Triplalla niin sit ois kelvannu =)

----------


## -W-

Valitettavasti meidän taloudesta ei löydy sen paremmin Yosemitea, Inseraa tai Sodomite Triplaakaan (mikä hitto tuo jälkimmäinen ikinä sitten onkaan)..

On vain tämä paska musta myrkky, tylsä Giant ja onneton Specialized.. :Vink: 


A.B. muuten osui oikeaan suomentaessaan tuon nimen. Sana musta tuli siitä kun köyhällä aasian pojalla ei ole riittänyt maalia mihinkään osaan vaan kaikki on tylsän mustaa kuitua (lukuunottamatta pihin sakemannin väsäämiä stemmiä ja tankoa johon on sitten valittu se halvin maali - musta).

Sana myrkky taas johtaa juonensa siihen että koko projekti oli yhtä myrkkyä alkuperäiselle budjetille ja toisaalta taas siihen että koko katiska saattaa olla vielä myrkkyä omistajansa terveydelle jos se päättää hajota kesken ajon.. :Cool: 


No mutta onni onnettomuudessa on se että tässä ei tiputa kovin korkealta (satula 104cm maasta :Leveä hymy: ) ja jos kinukkivehje ei kestä, niin ainahan rungon ja haarukan voi korvata länsituotteilla. Kunhan vaan legot pysyisi suussa jos näin käy..


Toivottavasti kaikki nyt siis tajuavat että en yritä mitenkään tässä sanoa että eBay:n halvat kuituosat ovat avain onneen, päin vastoin! Itse päätin tämän kikottimen kasata ihan puhtaasta mielenkiinnosta ja katsoa onko noista oikeasti mihinkään. Ja tämä haarukka ja runko eivät kuitenkaan ole ihan niitä kaikista halvimpia/hirveimpiä mitä tuolla myydään, joskaan ei kyllä taatusti maailman parhaitakaan. Sanonta "Jos haluat halvan ja hyvän niin joudut ostamaan kaksi eri kampetta" pätee tämänkin suhteen ja aikahan se näyttää kuinka tämä oikeasti kestää ja pelaa. Ensituntumat ovat kuitenkin ihan ok.

Niin ja sen verran vielä että ihan oikeasti kuitupyörän saa kaupasta paljon halvemmalla kuin ostamalla erikseen kaikki osat. Ja saa ihan "merkki" rungollakin vieläpä.

----------


## kontio

> Kunhan vaan legot pysyisi suussa jos näin käy..



No en mä niistä leegoistakaan niin huolissani olisi... =D Fabio Casartelli vois olla iloinen jos sais käyttää tekareita nykyään.
No juu, se siitä.

Pyörä on todella hieno!

----------


## -W-

Tuo on kyllä tuhannen totta. Siitä on ihan oikeasti leikki kaukana jos haarukka vaikka päättää napsahtaa kerrasta poikki (legojen menetys oli lähinnä vitsi)...

Ei auta kuin toivoa parasta ja pelätä pahinta, näinhän se on riippumatta siitä millä vekottimella ajetaan tai ollaan ajamatta. Sen verran kuitenkin tuli ikuisena skeptikkona pahoinpideltyä tuota haarukkaa ennen paikalleen laittoa (ja sen jälkeen) että kyllä se olisi jo poikki jos ihan helpolla mennäkseen olisi.. :Vink: 

Täytyy tarkkailla tilannetta tulevaisuudessa rasitusvaurioden varalta (minkä kyllä tekisin oli kyseessä sitten kuinka tahansa kallis kuitu tai alupyörä) ja jos liikaa alkaa hirvittää niin vaihdetaan vanhasta maasturista joustokeula tuohon..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## robink

Tästä lähtee Cervélo Soloistin kokoaminen.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## pavel

> Tuo on kyllä tuhannen totta. Siitä on ihan oikeasti leikki kaukana jos haarukka vaikka päättää napsahtaa kerrasta poikki (legojen menetys oli lähinnä vitsi)...
> 
> Ei auta kuin toivoa parasta ja pelätä pahinta, näinhän se on riippumatta siitä millä vekottimella ajetaan tai ollaan ajamatta. Sen verran kuitenkin tuli ikuisena skeptikkona pahoinpideltyä tuota haarukkaa ennen paikalleen laittoa (ja sen jälkeen) että kyllä se olisi jo poikki jos ihan helpolla mennäkseen olisi..
> 
> Täytyy tarkkailla tilannetta tulevaisuudessa rasitusvaurioden varalta (minkä kyllä tekisin oli kyseessä sitten kuinka tahansa kallis kuitu tai alupyörä) ja jos liikaa alkaa hirvittää niin vaihdetaan vanhasta maasturista joustokeula tuohon..



Minähän en maantiekiitureista mitään tiedä, mutta toi pyörä tarinoineen kaikkineen on erittäin hieno. Kyllä varmasti tunteja on vierähtänyt koneen äärellä osia kyttäillessä ja budjettikin ylittynyt, mutta luulen sen olleen vaivan arvoista. Niinkuin sanoit, projektin varrella on oppinut paljon uutta ja se tietohan ei hukkaan mene  :Hymy: 

Respect!

----------


## plehti

> Teline on kyllä OK mutta tuo filo on hirveän näköinen lousku.
> Ei radiaalipinnoitettua kiekkoa noin tehdä vaan sen pitää olla G3 eli pinnat on kolmen groupissa.




Olisi kiva nähdä millaisella kalustolla matkaa taitat kampia pyöritellen  :Sarkastinen:  Laitappa parista kiituristasi kuva tänne tai pyöräsi kuva keskustelusäikeeseen...

/ Panu.

----------


## Eso

Kiitos "-W-":lle hienosta tarinasta, oli kyllä mukavaa luettavaa kaikin puolin. Nyt tuli kiire kellariin oman pyöräprojektin pariin, kun vielä ehtii ennen kauden alkua...

----------


## -W-

Tähän voisi vielä kolme asiaa listata mitä ovat jäänneet tässä projektissa hiukan harmittamaan:


1. Fillarin runko taitaa olla Kuota Kredon kopio. Runkoa ostaessani en moisesta tiennyt mitään koska runkoa myytiin vain hiilukuiturunkona ilman mitään muita hehkutuksia tai brändäyksiä. Nyt vain jälkikäteen olen huomannyt että aika saman näköinen vehje on kuin Kuota Kredo, mikä taas ei mielytä kauheasti koska olen sitä mieltä että suora kopiointi on perseestä! Jos tämän olisin tiennyt, niin olisi runko varmaan jäännyt ostamatta (löysin runkoa etsiessäni täydellisen kopiorungon Orbean Orcasta jonka jätin henkeäni haukkoen ostamatta vaikka kyseinen Orca onkin märkä päiväuneni). Ehkäpä runko ja haarukka vielä joskus päivittyvät aitoihin Orbea Orcan osiin kunhan niitä alkaa saada käytettynä sopivaan hintaan, kuka tietää.. :Vink: 

2. Väriskaala ja ulkonäkö tuli tietämättäni melko samaksi kuin Scorpionin pyörissä. Vasta pyörän valmistuttua huomasin kyseisen merkin olemassa olon ja kirosin itsekseni että pitipä sattua.. Onneksi sentään satula on eri värinen ja teippejä vähän säädyllisempi määrä.

3. Ultegra SL:n harmaa väripinta on melkoisen arka naarmuille! Ensimmäisen lenkin jälkeen on kammet jo skraiduilla ja kahvoissakin jälkiä. Olisin hieman parempaa laatua pinnoitukselta kyllä tuohon hintaan odottanut.. :Irvistys:

----------


## walesi

Orcan kopio? Senhän vois ostaa seinäkoristeeksi  :Hymy:

----------


## pööräilijä

> Kiitoksia, pistetään sitten nuo luputkin tällä konstilla (viimeksi joskus satavuotta sitten laittanut kuvia näkösälle nettiin!):



aiva törkeen nätti maantiekiituri :Kieli pitkällä: ,  hiilari rungo on nnii hieno ettei tiiä raaskisko itte ollenkaa ajella jos omistaisin :Leveä hymy:

----------


## nojohannyt

Melkeinpä parin vuoden pähkäilyn jälkeen pöörä on nyt valmis. Pikkuhiljaa pyörälenkkien siirryttyä yhä enemmän metsän puolelle(pois autojen, mopojen jne. pärinästä) alkoi ajatus elämäni ensimmäisestä maastopyörästä muhimaan. Tähän asti lenkit/retket on kuljettu mm. vanhoilla crescent/tunturi retkipyörillä, hyrbidillä ja kauppamatkat/arkipyöräilyt 3 vaihteisella 20v vanhalla tunturi popilla.Kun valmista omien oletettujen tarpeiden mukaista maastopyörä mallia ei kaupanhyllyiltä löytynyt, tuli perinnehenkisen(terästä, jäykkä etuhaarukka) metsälenkki/retkipyörä  suuntauneen mallin itse kasaaminen ajankohtaiseksi. Lisäksi pyörän hankinta hiukan helpottui näin “osamaksulla” hankkien, ehkä tuosta osien puolesta samalla tuli hiukan alkup. suunnitelmaa laadukkaampi.   
 
Pyörän värimaailmasta tuli melkolailla musta-valkoinen, ajatuksena oli kyllä laittaa hiukan värikkäämmätkin osat, esim. ohjainlaakriksi Chris King(punainen/vihreä?) ja sävysävyyn sopivat kaapelikuoret, mutta tällä kertaa vielä päädyin ~120 eur edullisempaan ratkaisuun. No, tietääpähän jo nyt mistä kohtaa lähtee osia päivittämään. Ja voisipa tuossa jossain vaiheessa joustokeulaakin kokeilla.  

 Mut mut, kyllä olen tyytyväinen! Noin viiden metsä/polku/jorpakko lenkin jälkeen ei voi kuin ihmetellä kuinka lenkkeily on nytten ihan erilailla mukavaa! Ainahan pyöräily on maistunut mutta nyt voi koluta joka ikisen aikoinaan ajamattoman/tutkimattoman polun. Kuskin naama on näyttänyt viime aikoina enimmäkseen tältä:


 Paljon vinkkejä ja ohjeita pyörän kasaukseen ja säätöihin on löytynyt mm. setä Sheldonilta(r.i.p). Samoin mm. osavalintoihin ja kasaukseen hyviä juttuja löytyy kaiken muun tärkeän pohdinnan(”mitä teit/söit/säädit/jne. viimeksi”, ”kissa/koira/marsu/norsu/kakka topikit”) seasta tältä palstalta.  :Kieli pitkällä:  Viimeksi on tullut lueskeltua mm. jorinoita liittyen kaulaputken katkaisuun ja ohjainlaakerin laakerikuppien asentamiseen. Eli tässä samalla kiitokset kaikille palstalaisille!

Parit kuvat pyörästä nyt tuollaisessa ”puhtaassa” muodossa ennenkuin menen ja täräytän tuohon kiinni nousukahvat, rapakaaret, tavaratelineen ja Bilteman(R) sivulaukut. ;-) Venttiilit/rengasmerkinnät eivät kuvissa ole aivan oikeassa kulmassa, pahoittelut! :Leveä hymy:  Osaspeksit tässä.

----------


## cuppis

Nätti Inbredi. Kiinnostaisi tietää, minkä mittainen olet? Olen itse hiukan miettinyt tuota runkoa, mutta koko on vielä hakusessa.

----------


## nojohannyt

> Nätti Inbredi. Kiinnostaisi tietää, minkä mittainen olet? Olen itse hiukan miettinyt tuota runkoa, mutta koko on vielä hakusessa.



Kuski 181cm. Geometria on tuossa valmistajan mukaan sama kuin Slot Dropout Inbredissä, tuo 18" runko noin 5'9" - 6'1"(~175-185cm) ajajalle.

Edittiä: Sopivaksi kuskin jalan sisämitaksi on-one ilmoittaa tuolle 18" rungolle 30"-34"(~76-86cm), oma koiven sisämitta 85cm eli ehkä suhteessa pitkät jalat. Satulaputkessa(400mm) on noston varaa vielä ~2cm eli riittää kyllä.

----------


## simojoki

> Nätti Inbredi. Kiinnostaisi tietää, minkä mittainen olet? Olen itse hiukan miettinyt tuota runkoa, mutta koko on vielä hakusessa.



Itsekin (182cm) ajelen 18" Inbredillä, juurikin passelin kokoinen (80mm stemmi). Pitkää tolppaahan tuo tosiaan vaatii, on sen verran matala runko.

----------


## Jekyll

Runkoa 2690g.
Keula 1930g, stemmi ja tanko 389g.

----------


## Jekyll

kusti polkee...

----------


## Terwis

Onpa tulossa erittäin maukkaan näköinen Gigantti.

----------


## Wilier

Laitan tekniset tiedot tuonne "kerro maantiepyöräsi tekniset tiedot" -osastolle.

----------


## MikiV

Nice :Cool: !!!

----------


## Mika Petteri

> Laitan tekniset tiedot tuonne "kerro maantiepyöräsi tekniset tiedot" -osastolle.



Todella komee kom  :Hymy:  Onkos toi takavaihtajan häkki medium?

Edit: juu tarkastin tuolta teknisistä tiedoista notta olihan se...

----------


## Keitele211

Kerrassaan kaunis pyörä. Raaskiiko tuota likaisille keväteille viedä laisinkaan : )

----------


## Wilier

Joo, lumentulo kyllä raastaa hermoja. Olisi aiheellista päästä kokeilemaan ja säätämään viimeistään pääsiäisenä. Muuten tapahtuu ensiesittely 14.4. iltapäivällä Mallorcan saarella.

----------


## kontio

tuommoisen menin ostamaan kun halvalla sain ja priima geometrialla.ja täydellisen hienokin se on (hiukan laskeva poikkiputki jne)   :Hymy: 
pitää vielä järkätä se saksasta kotiin. jos kevään/kesän aikana pikkuhiljaa haalisi osia...

----------


## robink

Tälläseen vielä osat ja kiekulat.  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika Petteri

Tällaista pukkaa:





Haarukka on aikamoinen ankkuri 625 gramman painolla. Lyhentämällä varmaan hieman kevenee, mutta...

----------


## PauliAnkka

"TerapiaPyörän" päivitys jatkuu talven aikana kerätyillä romppeilla:

----------


## EePee

Vaimolle ajattelin tehdä pyörän hieman aikastetuksi nelikymppislahjaksi (hysss!). Idea lähti siitä kun Mallorcalla viime syksynä katsottiin, että monet rouvat ajelee suoratankoisilla maantiepyörillä (tai ns. fitness pyörillä, mitä sillä nyt tarkoitetaankaan), eikä vaimolla ollutkaan yllättäen mitään tällaista pyörää vastaan. Homma olikin ollut sarvista kiinni.  :Sarkastinen:  No mikäs siinä, jos haluaa ajaa suoralla tangolla, niin ajakoon. Voihan pyörä muuten olla hyvä.

Rungon hakemiseen on mennyt pari kuukautta ja jokunen tunti netissä. Tämä löytyi lopuksi ihan kotimasta. Katsotaan, miten projekti etenee, kun jo tässä vaiheessa hieman keuli. Aika hyvä runko tuli fitness pyörään, ei silti, etteikö vaimo olisi hyvää ansainnut..  :Leveä hymy: 

Tarkoitus on jatkaa ultegran osilla. Valmiiksi löytyy kammet, pakka ja ketju. Joten jos jollain sattuisi olevan turhaksi käyneitä ultegran tai d-a:n jarruja, takavaihtajaa tai keskiökuppeja, voi tarjota tänne päin. Saa tarjota myös shimanon kymppivipuja suoralle tangolle (SL-R770) sekä taas näille passaavaa etuvaihtajaa (FD-R770). Näitä voi olla vähän harvemmassa varaosalaatikossa.. Tangoksi ja stemmiksi olen alustavasti ajatellut Ritcheyn valkoisia WCS osia ja satulaksi Selle Italian Lady Gel Flowta.

----------


## ärjy

Vihdoinkin runko saapui. Viikonloppuna pääsee sitten säätämään.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Vihdoinkin runko saapui.



Vitun hieno.

----------


## Tiltman

> Vihdoinkin runko saapui. Viikonloppuna pääsee sitten säätämään.



On tolkuttoman hieno... mistä noita saa??

----------


## simojoki

> On tolkuttoman hieno... mistä noita saa??



Cicli Berlinettalta saa ainakin jotain retro runkoja.

----------


## Cino C.

Yes!Yes!!Yes!!!

-miksi nuo välilevyt tuossa ohjainlaakerin päällä??

^Hei, toi on aito Tommasini, eikä mikä tahansa "retro"...

----------


## perttime

Bikelab noita ennen ainakin on tuonut maahan.

----------


## plr

Tuosta Tommasinista tulee hieno peli. Vaakaputki vaakasuorassa ja muutenkin tosi tyylikäs.

----------


## A.M.®

Tommasini on vissiin Columbusta kaikki?

Hieno tuo vaakaputken vaijeritsydeemi. Vähän kuin Kleinissä  :Hymy:

----------


## ärjy

Mukava saada näinkin hyvää palautetta  :Hymy: .





> On tolkuttoman hieno... mistä noita saa??



Bikelabista tuo on tosiaan tilattu, niin kuin tuossa ylempänä jo uumoiltiin.





> -miksi nuo välilevyt tuossa ohjainlaakerin päällä??



Haarukkaa ei ole vielä katkaistu. Emäputkessa pitäisi olla tarpeeksi pituutta, joten eiköhän ne jossain vaiheessa kesää siitä häviä. Kokeillaan nyt kuitenkin ensin, ettei tule kämmättyä liian lyhyeksi.





> Tommasini on vissiin Columbusta kaikki?



Columbus Nemosta ja Dedacciai SAT 14.5 -putkista noita kuulemma tehdään. En tiedä sitten sen tarkemmin onko tuossa sekoitettu noita eri valmistajien putkia. Viimeaikoina nuo ovat kuulemma olleet Nemosta, mutta siihen ei kuulemma voi hirveästi vaikuttaa, tekevät siitä putkesta mitä sattuu olemaan.

----------


## MatkaMies

> Haarukkaa ei ole vielä katkaistu. Emäputkessa pitäisi olla tarpeeksi pituutta, joten eiköhän ne jossain vaiheessa kesää siitä häviä. Kokeillaan nyt kuitenkin ensin, ettei tule kämmättyä liian lyhyeksi.



Eikö tuossa ole perinteinen kierteellinen haarukka, jota ei ole tarkoituskaan katkaista? Eikä ole mitään tarvetta, koska kannattimen korkeutta voi nykytrendistä poiketen jopa säätää...

Hieno runko!

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

Tämmönen olis matkalla Jenkeistä...



Eka maantiepyörä maastopyörien ja hybridin kaveriksi.
Nyt sitten pitäis päättää, että rakentaako tuosta viimeisen päälle period-correctin retropelin vai laittaako modernia osaa. 
Integroidun keskiön vuoksi kampien pitää olla neli-kantti-keskiölle sopivaa mallia. Mahdollisesti esim. Dura-Ace 7400-sarjaa.

----------


## tuntematon

> Tämmönen olis matkalla Jenkeistä...
> 
> (Klein Quantum Pro)
> 
> Integroidun keskiön vuoksi kampien pitää olla neli-kantti-keskiölle sopivaa mallia. Mahdollisesti esim. Dura-Ace 7400-sarjaa.



Eikös tuo ole kuitenkin ihan tavallinen kasettikeskiö, eli siihen saa minkä tahansa rungon muhviin sopivan kampisarjan keskiötä vaihtamalla?

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

> Eikös tuo ole kuitenkin ihan tavallinen kasettikeskiö, jolloin siihen saa minkä tahansa rungon muhviin sopivan kampisarjan?



Ei ole kasettikeskiö, vaan Klein Precision, jossa laakerit on liimattu/puristettu kierteettömään muhviin. Akselina on nelikantti JIS.

----------


## Shamus

Aivan hirveen värinen... :Vink: 

Tuosta tulee vielä hieno peli!

----------


## kervelo

> ... Projektin on kuitenkin tarkoitus jatkua vasta kesällä/syksyllä, joten ei kannata pidätellä hengitystä odotellessa.



Kesä tulikin tänä vuonna aikaisin...projekti etenee.

Cervelon osat tulevat olemaan Campan 2008 Chorusta, koska niitä sattui sopivaan hintaan löytymään. Ohjaamon putkiosat tulevat 3T:lta. Muutamia pikkupaloja vielä odotellaan ja sitten voi kokoaminen alkaa.

----------


## bartagma

> Ei ole kasettikeskiö, vaan Klein Precision, jossa laakerit on liimattu/puristettu kierteettömään muhviin. Akselina on nelikantti JIS.



Mitenkäs tuollaisen keskiön laakerin vaihto tapahtuu jos ne on liimattu siihen runkoon???
Onko noita akseleita saatavana jostain irtotavarana..
Olis näppärä koneistaa nokurunkoon sopivat tasanteet ja sit vaa paukauttaa laakerit akseleineen paikalle. Kumminki näppärämpi ja varmaan kestävempi laitos ku shimanon perus keskiö nyt kun xt keskiöö ei enää ole saatavilta shimanolta.

----------


## Shamus

Prässillä irtoaa ja samalla laitteella menee uusi paikoilleen.
Akseleita löytää kyllä, mutta tuon systeemin näppäryydestä en menisi takuuseen.
Vaihto ei ole kauhean helppoa / mukavaa ja mittailla saa tarkasti jotta asettuu oikeaan kohtaan.

----------


## wanderer

Eka lenkki P3C:llä ajettu. Tuntuis toimivan  :Hymy:

----------


## kervelo

> Kesä tulikin tänä vuonna aikaisin...projekti etenee.
> 
> Cervelon osat tulevat olemaan Campan 2008 Chorusta, koska niitä sattui sopivaan hintaan löytymään. Ohjaamon putkiosat tulevat 3T:lta. Muutamia pikkupaloja vielä odotellaan ja sitten voi kokoaminen alkaa.

----------


## Plus

Osat alkaa jo olla kasassa, vielä muutama asennusolut kaupasta ja sitten pitkä ilta autotallissa...  :Vink:

----------


## Punkku

Jatkoa Kervelon fillarille. Lenkille en ole vielä päässyt. Spacereitä on 30mm, joten säätövaraa vielä löytyy.

----------


## kontio

Homma etenee pikkuhiljaa,tavoitteena 8kg paketti.Ilman polkimia vai niiden kanssa, saa nähdä =)
Hankittuna on seuraavat:
FSA K-Force 42cm
FSA RD-600 kiekot
Rival vaihdekahvat
Rival etuvaihtaja
Ritchey WCS 120g 120mm stemmi (kuvassa joku 135mm ankkuri )
`Noname` vaijerit

Runko painaa ~1600g XL koossa, en pidä pahana.



edittiä_ kaverin tylsänmustaharmaata Specialized Epicin satulaa vähän uudestaan verhoilin. aika haastavaa oli. ei ihan tehdastekoisen näköinen, mutta ihan ok tuli

----------


## EePee

..alkaa saada muotoa. Kohtuullisen siro kulkupeli on tuloillaan, vaikka itse sanonkin. Taitaa tulla valmista jo äitienpäiväksi, joten synttärilahjaksi joutuu keksimään jotain muuta.  :Hymy: 

Ultegran osista on periaatteesa koottu, paitsi suoran tangon vaatimat omat palikat. Satula on WTB Deva SLT (toivottavasti kelpaa :Leveä hymy: ). Kiekot tein itse Ultegran navoilla, Mavicin Open Pro kehillä, DT Revolution puolilla ja alunipoilla..

----------


## kontio

Gianttikos se siinä? Siro peli kyllä

----------


## EePee

Gianttipa hyvinkin, taitaa olla 2006 mallinen TCR Advanced. Kohtuu lähtökohta "fittnesspyörälle".. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## SuperMonza

Pitäisi pyöräprojektiin saada V-jarrukahva. Rattiputken halkaisija on 25,4 mm ja tavanomaiset kahvat eivät sovi koska niissä on joku 22 mm reikä. Onkohan tuollaisia olemassakaan..?

----------


## H. Moilanen

Maastotangot ovat ainakin järjestäin 25,4 millisiä, eli maastokahvat ainakin käyvät.

----------


## Juide

Ei ne käy, koska maastotangon se osa johon jarrukahvat ja vaihdevivut tulevat, on halkaisijaltaan 22 mm. Maantietangossa vastaava osa taitaa olla jotain 24 mm.

Krossarin lisäjarrukahva? Siinäkin vaijerin veto on kyllä vähän lyhyempi kuiin v-jarrussa, pikku patentin paikka.

----------


## SuperMonza

Cc-lisäjarrukahva näyttäisi jotenkin sopivan. Siinäkään ei tosin reiän halkaisija ole 25,4 mm vaan joutuu asentamaan (maantie)tangon ohuemmalle osalle mikä on tarkoitettu teipattavaksi. Vähän lähempänä stemmiä olisi ollut parempi, mut hyvä näinkin.

Jarru sinänsä on sivuvetotyyppinen maantiemalli ja sitä on tarkoitus käyttää V-jarrukahvalla.

----------


## Juide

Osa krossarin lisäjarrukahvoista on tarkoitettu asennettavaksi ihan stemmin viereen, ja niitä on saatavana 26mm tai 31,8mm tangoille...esim. tuossa.

----------


## EePee

..lahja valmistui etuajassa. Tarkoitus oli tehdä maantiepyörä kuskille, joka ei missään tapauksessa halua kippurasarvia. Yllättävän hieno tuli, vaikka itse sanonkin. M-kokoinen runko ja vaaka jäi 7,25 kiloon ilman polkimia.

----------


## anakonda

> ..lahja valmistui etuajassa. Tarkoitus oli tehdä maantiepyörä kuskille, joka ei missään tapauksessa halua kippurasarvia. Yllättävän hieno tuli, vaikka itse sanonkin. M-kokoinen runko ja vaaka jäi 7,25 kiloon ilman polkimia.




Vau! Painokin on tosi kohillaan.

----------


## JanneT

> ..lahja valmistui etuajassa. Tarkoitus oli tehdä maantiepyörä kuskille, joka ei missään tapauksessa halua kippurasarvia. Yllättävän hieno tuli, vaikka itse sanonkin. M-kokoinen runko ja vaaka jäi 7,25 kiloon ilman polkimia.



On kyllä tyylikäs peli, ja varmasti mukava peli kruisailla. Ja hyvä osoitus siitä, ettei noiden kokoonpanojen aina tarvi mennä niin oppikirjojen mukaan (suora tanko vs. kippura).

----------


## -W-

Laitetaan nyt tämäkin tänne, vaikkei tämä nyt projekti ihan sanan varsinaisessa merkityksessä olekkaan (vain muutamia osia vaihdeltiin alkuperäiseen nähden, mutta maalia kului sitäkin enemmän :Vink: ).


Eli ennen viime joulua olin saannut päähäni hommata paremmalle puoliskolle lahjaksi maastopyörän jotta oppisi pyöräilemään muuallakin kuin spinning tunnilla;-)

No eipä siinä mitään, pyöriähän on maailma pullollaan, mutta tämän piti olla nimenomaan pinkki eikä mikään muu (älkää kysykö miksi koska väriin liittyy pieni sisäpiirin vitsi). Pinkin maastopyörän metsästys osoittautuikin jotakuinkin mahdottomaksi tehtäväksi, ainakin rajallisen budjetin huomioiden. Lisäksi ei riittänyt että pelkkä runko oli pinkki, vaan tarkoitus oli tehdä sopivan ”imelän tyylikäs” maasturi jonka löytää pyörätelineestä vähän helpomminkin. Muita määrääviä tekijöitä olivat hydrauliset levyjarrut, kierrejousi tai ilma keula, sekä suht matala vaakaputki.

Aikani tarjontaa ihmetellen päädyin lopulta tilaamaan sumujen saarelta Specilized Rockhopper Disc maasturin joka irtosi loppuunmyynnistä ja punnan romahduksesta johtuen melkein puoleen hintaan siitä mitä suomessa vastaavat maksoivat. Yksi Felt oli jo kotimaan kamaralta melkein tarttunut matkaani, mutta lopulta halusin nimenomaan tämän kyseisen Rockhopperin tietyistä syistä mitkä paljastuvat myöhemmin.

Kun kuriiri aikanaan ”pienen” paketin tiputti koti ovelle, alkoi tietenkin katseilta salassa pyörän purkaminen atomeiksi koska kyseinen pyörä ei suinkaan ollut pinkki vaan tulipunainen/musta. Kuten varmaan jo arvaattekin, oli pyörä siis tarkoitus maalata uuteen kuosiin viimeistä nippeliä myöten sekä samalla vaihtaa stemmi, pätkiä tankoa, jne.. jotta se sopisi mahdollisimman hyvin tulevan ajajansa mittoihin.


Ja voi jessus että kyllä siinä alkoi tulla äitiä ikävä kun ensin hioi rungon, vanteet, kruunun, tangon, tolpan, rattaat, kammet, polkimet, linkut, jne.. jne....! Siinä vierähti ilta jos toinenkin ja sormenpäät olivat mukavan hellät kunnes vihoviimein loppui hiekkapaperi ja sitämyöten hiominen. :Vink: 

Sopivan värin metsästys osoittautuikin sitten odotettua vaikeammaksi, sillä haluamaani metallihohtopinkkiä ei tahtonut kukaan automaalifirma tehdä/sekoittaa, sellaista sävyä kun ei automaaleissa kuulemma ole.. Lopulta väri sitten arvottiin normi pinkistä johon lisättiin hieman helmiäistä. Paikkamaalaus jälkikäteen onkin sitten astetta mielenkiintoisempi juttu... :Leveä hymy: 

Maalauksessa menikin sitten aika tovi, purkkeja kun oli sen seitsemän kappaletta mitä piti pintaan ruiskuttaa! Pinkin lisäksi toinen käytetty väri oli vitivalkoinen ja maalaus tehtiin siten että itse rungon keskiosa on pinkkiä ja aina reunoihin mentäessä pinkki feidaantuu valkoiseksi (satulatolppa, kruunu, ohjainkannatin, takakolmio, jne.) Ihme kyllä ja varmaan samalla aikaa elämäni ensimmäistä kertaa, sain aikaiseksi melkoisen hyvän pinnan jossa ei ollut edes lakkavalumia!  :No huh!: 


Joulu oli kuitenkin jo lähestynyt tällä välin niin paljon että aika alkoi käydä vähiin. Niinpä eräänä yönä meidän saunassa kuivatettiin vajaassa +40c aikamoista kasaa pyörän osia kun satuin olemaan yksin kotona.. :Sarkastinen: 

Kun maalipinta alkoi olla sen verran kuiva että itse fillaria tohti alkaa kasata, olivat maailmalta myös saapuneet pinkit tupit, pinkki ketjunsuoja (ei näy kuvissa), sekä uusi valkoinen tarrasetti. Ja tässä vaiheessa paljastuu syy miksi Felt jäi ostamatta ja Specialized ostettua: pyörän alkuperäinen malli ”Rockhopper” nimittäin ristittiin näppärästi uuden ulkoasun mukaisesti ”Pinkhopperiksi” ja tämähän ei olisi tietenkään Feltin tylsän kirjaimiin ja numeroihin perustuvan nimeämiskäytännön mukaan onnistunut.


Ja kun jouluaattona ”lahjapaketti” avattiin niin oli yllätys melkoinen. Olisi pitänyt saada ilme videonauhalle! :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 


Ps. Ei kuulemma sitten tarvitse hankkia mitään pinkkiä ihan hetkeen.. :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## -W-

Maalattavat osat purettuna irralleen.


Hiekkapaperia, hiekkapaperia, hiekkapaperia...


Ööö.. siis mikä piti ruiskuttaa ennen mitä ja mikä piti sotkea minkä kanssa?!


Köyhän miehen uuni osien kuivatukseen.. :Leveä hymy: 


Pikkuhiljalleen kasaan uusilla tarroilla..


Saas nähdä kauan rattaissa pysyy maalit.. :Vink: 


Specialized Pinkhopper - aika imelä tuli!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Terwis

Tuossa on jo oikeaa meininkiä!
Todella onnistunut "värikoodaus" vaikka pinkistä en värinä tykkääkkään...
Missä/millä maalasit? Ihan paineilmaruiskulla?

----------


## kontio

Tuossa on ASENNETTA!! (hullu olet  :Leveä hymy: )

----------


## H. Moilanen

Iso käsi tuplaveelle. Nyt täytyy kädet ristissä toivoa, ettei meidän rouva keksi, että hänenkin pyörä voitaisiin maalata pinkiksi, kun foorumillakin oli yksi joka...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## -W-

Autotallissa maalasin (ovet+ikkunat auki) ja ihan paineilmaruiskulla. Värikerroksia taisi tulla kaiken kaikkiaan kuusi joista kaksi viimeistä lakkaa. Hiton huonosti peitti tuo vitivalkoinen, joten pohjia+valkoista piti vetää aika monta kerrosta..

Ei olisi minunkaan (tai emännänkään jos siltä nyt kysyttäisiin :Vink: ) ensimmäinen valinta maasturin väriksi pinkki/valkoinen, mutta tähän projektiin ei ollut tietyistä syistä muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin juuri kyseiset värit.. :Vink:  Ja löytyypähän metsästä ainakin pirun helposti verrattuna omaan oliivin ruskeaan Tranceen jos ei muuta!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## EePee

Hieno! Tuo saunakuva erityisesti! Aavistuksen parempaa jälkeä kuin takavuosina, jolloin tuli maalattua kavereiden kanssa tandem pinkiksi. Täytyy tosiaan toivoa, että hiilikuidun välinen pyörä kelpaa emännälle.. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## -W-

No varmasti kelpaa tuon näköinen kuitu Giantti! (musta+valkoinen väreinä toimii aina ja taitaa olla tupitkin sävy sävyyn Giant tekstien kanssa jos oikein näin..?)

Tuolla sitäpaitsi jaksaa luultavasti myös polkeakin, toisin kuin tuolla tonnin painoisella Pinkhopperilla (tuo Rockarin kierrekeula meinaan on ihan uskomattoman painava mötikkä vaikka loppu pyörä onkin ihan siedettävä)!

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Hieno! Tuo saunakuva erityisesti! Aavistuksen parempaa jälkeä kuin takavuosina, jolloin tuli maalattua kavereiden kanssa tandem pinkiksi.



Nääh... ei jäljessä mitään vikaa voinut olla kun taloyhtiön parkkipaikalla opiskeluaikoina maalasin yhden mummiksen pinkiksi. Pari pottua spreittiä, siksari kepparia ja avot. Eikä pyörää tarvinnut lukita sen jälkeen missään, ei kelvannut kenellekkään edes lähipubin edestä.

----------


## Myth

Pinkhopper... siis toi on niin hieno!  :Leveä hymy:  :Cool:   Rok.

----------


## orcatri

Kipeen siisti tuo Pinkhopper!

----------


## Juha_

> Pinkhopper... siis toi on niin hieno!   Rok.







> Kipeen siisti tuo Pinkhopper!



Komppaan! Tosi hyvin onnistunut maalaus!

----------


## Ana75

Nätti Pinkhopper!  :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Ja voi jessus että kyllä siinä alkoi tulla äitiä ikävä kun ensin hioi rungon, vanteet, kruunun, tangon, tolpan, rattaat, kammet, polkimet, linkut, jne.. jne....!



Huh huh, voin kuvitella. Mahtoi noiden polkimien ja linkkujen hiominen olla kivaa hommaa. Ei käy kateeksi, olen minä sen verran laiska / hätäinen luonne...  :Hymy:

----------


## peippo

Pinkhopperi, onpa nätti kokonaisuus! Värit feideineen on viimisen päälle mietitty, hienoa työtä. Noi renkaat menis tyyliin aika hyvin, harmi ettei taida olla maastokelpoiset  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika Petteri

Ensimmäiset pari sataa kilometriä on mennyt kivasti uudella pyörällä.

----------


## -W-

> Pinkhopperi, onpa nätti kokonaisuus! Värit feideineen on viimisen päälle mietitty, hienoa työtä. Noi renkaat menis tyyliin aika hyvin, harmi ettei taida olla maastokelpoiset



Nyt näkisin että ollaan asian ytimessä!  :Vink: 

Yritin nimittäin etsiä tuon projektin aikana maastorenkaita joissa olisi keskikohta ollut valkoinen. Ainoat mitkä löysin olivat Bilteman renkaat, mutta nehän painoivat varmaan puolitoista kiloa kappale! :No huh!: 

http://www.biltema.fi/osteri/osteri....tm&tuote=27994


Tuollaisten renkaiden lisäksi oli listalla vielä valkoinen/pinkki satula, mutta aika ei enää antanut myöten hankkia moista.

http://static2.biketiresdirect.com/i...ct/fivhp-1.jpg


Niinpä päädyin aika riskialttiiseen vetoon ja maalasin normi satulan alapuolelta, sekä päältä "syvennyksestä" kokonaan valkoiseksi. Tämä siis tarkoitti huolellisia pohjatöitä tartuntaaineineen sekä joustoaineen lisäämistä joka maaliin. Ihmeen hyvin pysyi ainakin ekan lenkin jälkeen maalit tuossa päällä olevan pehmusteen halkiossakin, vaikka pehmuste kyllä joustaa/muuttaa muotoaan kun siihen istuu. :Hymy:  Satula itse asiassa sopii tuohon kokonaisuuteen suht hyvin, mutta keskeltä valkoiset renkaat siihen vielä pitäisi saada (koska satulakin on keskeltä valkoinen).. :Vink:

----------


## polkupyöräilijä

Komea pinkkihoppari. Eikö Schwalben joissakin malleissa ole ainakin valkoiset raidat reunoilla? Vai oliko se Continental?

----------


## Terwis

Schwalbella on ainaskin NobbyNickejä valkoisella raidalla.
Jossain Cubessa muistaakseni olen sellaiset nänyt.

----------


## JackOja

Nobby Niccia ja Racing Ralphia saa punaisella, valkoisella tai hopeisella raidalla. Tähän hätään löytyi kuva punaisesta versiosta.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Niinpä päädyin aika riskialttiiseen vetoon ja maalasin normi satulan alapuolelta, sekä päältä "syvennyksestä" kokonaan valkoiseksi. Tämä siis tarkoitti huolellisia pohjatöitä tartuntaaineineen sekä joustoaineen lisäämistä joka maaliin.



Nyt karkaa hiukan aiheesta, mutta käsittääkseni tässä on nyt ilmassa sellaista maalausosaamista, josta voisi udella lisääkin. Mutta se ei kuulu tämän otsikon alle, tämä Rungon Maalaminen for Dummies voisi olla hyvä paikka. Lähinnä kiinnostaisi titaanin pohjatyöt ja tartunnat...

----------


## Ekke

> Nobby Niccia ja Racing Ralphia saa punaisella, valkoisella tai hopeisella raidalla. Tähän hätään löytyi kuva punaisesta versiosta.



Ihmeen tiukassa oikeat kuvat noista, löytääkö joku muu?  :Hymy:

----------


## greenman



----------


## fsol77m

> Nyt näkisin että ollaan asian ytimessä! 
> 
> Yritin nimittäin etsiä tuon projektin aikana maastorenkaita joissa olisi keskikohta ollut valkoinen. Ainoat mitkä löysin olivat Bilteman renkaat, mutta nehän painoivat varmaan puolitoista kiloa kappale!
> 
> http://www.biltema.fi/osteri/osteri....tm&tuote=27994
> 
> 
> Tuollaisten renkaiden lisäksi oli listalla vielä valkoinen/pinkki satula, mutta aika ei enää antanut myöten hankkia moista.
> 
> ...



näyttää muuten aikalailla samanlaiselta kuin oma projektini vuosia sitten  :Leveä hymy:  

myöskin eukolle vartavasten tehty  :Hymy:

----------


## MikiV



----------


## MacGyver

Scottin uudet laskettelulasit?

----------


## geeni

Ridley?

----------


## apatceh

Anteeksi että keskeytän tämän arvailuleikin.

Nyt kun on kesä ja hyvät ilmat sekä aikaa, ajattelin kopistella kuntoon vanhan Nopsa Royalini. Se on n. 10 vanha pyörä jota olen suunnitellut kaupunkipyöräksi jäykkäperä-Trekin ja CC-Meridan huonekaveriksi. Olen ajatellut rempata sen kohtuu pienellä summalla. Jos sattuu varkaiden matkaan lähtemään niin ei_vituta niin paljoa  :Hymy: 

Hieman katsastin sitä ja seuraavanlainen vikalista kerty:
- Runko huonossa maalissa. Pitäisi maalata, mutta minkä väriseksi? Linkittäkää ehdotuksia?
- Etujarrut uusiksi. Olen miettinyt pilateeman v-jarruja. ja vaijeri pitäisi uusia samalla.
- Uusi tarakka onkin jo kauppatavaroita varten.
- Renkaatkin on kesäksi, talveksi saisi olla jotkin nastat. Ehdotuksia?
- satula jostakin

Sitten ongelmista pahin:
Takarumpu taisi olla Shimano Nexus 7v. Se pitää TODELLA pahaa ääntä. Laakerit ja rasvat olen kerran vaihtanut joku vuosi sitten mutta eipä auttanut. Ja liukuvastus on suuri. Olen suunnitellut käytetyn 3v jalkajarrutakanavan ostamista tai sit ihan vaan mummopyörästä revin navan ja pinnoitan sen. Tähän tarvitsisin ehdottomasti mielipidettä.

Nii, koko projektin budjetti olisi tarkoitus tästä eteenpäin pitää siinä 50-100€. Mitä enemmän menee alle sen parempi  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MikiV

Tämmönen tapaus boxista sitten paljastui:


Tarve-aineet:

Satulatolppa ja stemmi eivät ole vielä saapuneet ,mutta eiköhän viikonloppuna ala kasaaminen :Hymy: .

----------


## Itsok

apatceh: Biltemaan v-jarrujen länget on ihan ok tollaseen projektiin, mutta kahva on toodella huono. Se on vissiinkin väärällä vipusuhteella. Sain kaverilta paremmat kahvat ja sen jälkeen jarruihin tuli teho, tuntuma ja kihnutus loppui  :Leveä hymy:  Osta joko erillään vaikka käytetyt kahvat, tai etsi käytettynä kokonaan uudet "merkki" jarrut.

----------


## apatceh

> apatceh: Biltemaan v-jarrujen länget on ihan ok tollaseen projektiin, mutta kahva on toodella huono. Se on vissiinkin väärällä vipusuhteella. Sain kaverilta paremmat kahvat ja sen jälkeen jarruihin tuli teho, tuntuma ja kihnutus loppui  Osta joko erillään vaikka käytetyt kahvat, tai etsi käytettynä kokonaan uudet "merkki" jarrut.



Joo pitäisi jostakin katella käytetyt. Onko kenelläkään ehdottaa? No anyway, tässä vasta ollaan suunnitteluasteella. Ties vaikka jotakin löydän jonku raadon josta saisi napsittua osia.

Tuossa on paikallaan joku mikälie kirkas muovikahva, se on perseestä se.

----------


## EePee

> Tämmönen tapaus boxista sitten paljastui:
> 
> Satulatolppa ja stemmi eivät ole vielä saapuneet ,mutta eiköhän viikonloppuna ala kasaaminen.



Ompa muuten hienon näköinen Scotti!!

----------


## MikiV

> Ompa muuten hienon näköinen Scotti!!



Kiitokset :Hymy: . Aika pahat polttelut on tällä hetkellä ensilenkin suhteen.

----------


## apartanen

Hankin itse samanlaisen Scottin. Tosin mulla ei ollut ohjainlaakeri kiinni.
Pakko sanoa, että erinomainen valinta MikiV:ltä.
Minkäskokoinen runko ja paljonko painoa?

----------


## MikiV

Joo olin iloisesti yllättynyt ,että laakerinkupit oli laitettu valmiiksi ja rungossa on vielä ketjunohjurikin kiinni. Tosin en ole vielä päättänyt otanko sen pois. Runko on kokoa XS eli 49. Pähkäilin pitkään S:n ja XS:n väliltä ja päädyin sitten pienempään. Runkoa en ole punninnut kun ei ole luotettavaa vaakaa ,mutta eiköhän sen kerkee vielä loppuviikosta.

----------


## MikiV

Tänään tuli satulatolppa ja hetihän se oli kokeiltava miten se asettuu rungon väreihin. Tästä se lähtee :Hymy: .

----------


## apartanen

> Joo olin iloisesti yllättynyt ,että laakerinkupit oli laitettu valmiiksi ja rungossa on vielä ketjunohjurikin kiinni. Tosin en ole vielä päättänyt otanko sen pois. Runko on kokoa XS eli 49. Pähkäilin pitkään S:n ja XS:n väliltä ja päädyin sitten pienempään. Runkoa en ole punninnut kun ei ole luotettavaa vaakaa ,mutta eiköhän sen kerkee vielä loppuviikosta.



Katselin tuossa oman rungon mukana tullut lappusta missä oli tarkastajan tuherruksia ja siinäkin näyttää tuo rungon paino olevan. Mulla ei ole selkeästi kovin hyvä vaaka, kun lapussa on rungolla painoa melkein 30g enemmän.

----------


## 0pa

Nappasin moisen roskalavalta eilen. Runko mainiossa kunnossa, tosin aika valtavan kokoinen. Standover taitaa olla 92cm. Tuosta voisi vaikka fiksuttimen tehdä, tai on myös mahdollista että vaihdan rungon pienempää pösöön. Jos joku tarvitsee Espoon seudulla osia projekteihin, niin Tapiolassa Hakakujalla on roskalavalla kasa fillareita.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Onpa hurjan näköinen runko, tuosta emäputkesta tekisi satulaputken johonkin pikku maasturiin...

----------


## Fin-76

Tuli kanssa tänään hankittua uusi projekti. Tunturi Supreme XT-osilla. Oliskohan mallia -92 tai sinnepäin...

----------


## Tank Driver

> Nappasin moisen roskalavalta eilen. Runko mainiossa kunnossa, tosin aika valtavan kokoinen. Standover taitaa olla 92cm. Tuosta voisi vaikka fiksuttimen tehdä, tai on myös mahdollista että vaihdan rungon pienempää pösöön. Jos joku tarvitsee Espoon seudulla osia projekteihin, niin Tapiolassa Hakakujalla on roskalavalla kasa fillareita.



Roskalavalta?! Ei hyvää päivää!

----------


## 0pa

Noniin valmista tuli..tosiaan lähtötilanne oli tämä + samalta lavalta hommattu mummopyörä



ja nyt fillari on tässä kunnossa. etujarru on vielä etsinnän alla ja kromi pitäisi kiilloottaa.






Budjetti oli 0 euroa. Ketjut ja renkaat löytyi varastosta. Mummiksesta otin siis kiekot. Olivat luotisuorat ja kiiltää tosi kivasti  :Leveä hymy: 

EDIT: uudet kuvat kun sain kromin kiiltämään!

----------


## bere

Onks tossa siis jalkajarru nyt vai? Mummiksessa ei taida fiksinapaa löytyä? Komia tuli kuitenkin.

----------


## 0pa

Kyllä juu jalkajarrullinen tuo on. Ajatuksena oli vielä virittää tuo napavaihteen vaihtaja runkoon kiinni, mutta tyydyin vetämään vaan vaijerin kiinni. Siitä voi sitten tarpeen tullen säätää  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## bere

Jaa just niin jos ois silmän ottanut käteen niin oishan noi vaihteetkin nähnyt. Duh.

----------


## MikiV

Tämän päivän aikaansaannos kaverin avustamana. Kasausta jatketaan seuraavan kerran kun stemmi on saatu perille.

----------


## juzu

Opa: On kyllä hieno! Otetaan täällä muuten vastaan yksi vanhanmallin etuhaarukka ja mummonpyörän takarengas jos löytyy ylimääräisiä. Olisi yksi peugeotin runko odottamassa osia  :Hymy:

----------


## micoz

Pikkuhiljaa etenee, eilen sain kiekot punottua ja kaikki palikat alkavat olemaan kasassa. Kiirettä pukkaa jos meinaa olla sovitusti Saimaan rannalla heti aikaisin huomisaamuna... :Sarkastinen: 

Tuppaa muuten olemaan hilpeän mittaiset jarruletkut Maguran tuotteissa.

----------


## kontio

Teurastin paria ebaysta voittamaani bontragerin satulaa, ja totesin että titaanikiskot ovat 22g kevyemmät kuin ontot cr-mo:t. Nyt kohtasivat hyvä satula ja kevyet kiskot, yhdelle sohvalle "päivitettynä" ankkurikiskoilla pitäisi löytää jotain käyttöä. ehkä kauppapyörään =D

----------


## MikiV

Sain kasaamisen juuri päätökseen. Nyt huomista ja ensilenkkiä odottaen :Hymy: .

----------


## Funktio

Tällainen projekti ilmestyi äkkiseltään hyppysiin. Pientä fiksausta niin olisi ajossa. Vuosimallista ei ole mitään käryä. Jos joku tunnistaa pyörän niin olis kiva tietää vähän taustaa.

----------


## kervelo

Uuden talvipyörän aihio: yllivuotinen Scott CX Team.

----------


## PTM

Mistäs hankit ko. Scotin runkosetin?

----------


## kervelo

> Mistäs hankit ko. Scotin runkosetin?



http://www.westbrookcycles.co.uk/

----------


## apartanen

Itse en ole (laiskuuttani) juurikaan kuvia tai muutakaan infoa omasta CR1-projektista laittanut. Eilen sain kuitenkin sain koko setin ajokuntoon. Tänään kävin testaamassa kilometrin verran. Keuhkoputken tulehdus + kuumeflunssa ei anna enemmälle testaukselle mahdollisuutta. 
Vaikka itse sanonkin niin aika makea on ajaa ja tuubit on aika hienontuntuiset ajaa. Ja kiekot on nopeat.
Laitetaan nyt sitten ylivaloittunut-ja-horisonttivinossa-kuva tähän.

----------


## apatceh

> Itse en ole (laiskuuttani) juurikaan kuvia tai muutakaan infoa omasta CR1-projektista laittanut. Eilen sain kuitenkin sain koko setin ajokuntoon. Tänään kävin testaamassa kilometrin verran. Keuhkoputken tulehdus + kuumeflunssa ei anna enemmälle testaukselle mahdollisuutta. 
> Vaikka itse sanonkin niin aika makea on ajaa ja tuubit on aika hienontuntuiset ajaa. Ja kiekot on nopeat.
> Laitetaan nyt sitten ylivaloittunut-ja-horisonttivinossa-kuva tähän.



Mikä tuo takavaihtajaan tuleva ylimääräinen vaijeri/piuha on? jokin anturi?

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Mikä tuo takavaihtajaan tuleva ylimääräinen vaijeri/piuha on? jokin anturi?



Vaikuttaisi äkkiseltään Polarin tehomittauksen johdolta.

----------


## apartanen

> Vaikuttaisi äkkiseltään Polarin tehomittauksen johdolta.



Sepä se.

----------


## apartanen

Väsäsinpähän tuollaisen osaluettelon (tyylin Tony) tuosta projektista. Jossain vaiheessa päässyt Scott lihomaan 7 kilon tavoitepainosta hieman, mutta kyllä tuo kelpaa.

----------


## kervelo

Uusi crossari alkaa olla hiljalleen koossa. 



Muutaman ajelun jälkeen keulan spacer-pinoa lyhennellään tarpeen mukaan. Runko on tuo edellä mainittu Scottin CX Team L-kokoisena, osina vanhat Campan Velocet, kiekkoina alennuskorista löytyneet Eastonin EA50SL:t.

----------


## apartanen

On se komea. Pitää tilata itsekin tuommonen runko ja keräillä pikkuhiljaa osat siihen kiinni.

----------


## sPit

Tässä on hieman luovemmin rajattu kuva projektistani. Asuntoni on ahdas, joten olkoot rajauksenikin.


(Klikkaamalla isompi)

Eli eBayn kautta Puolasta ostettu Rossin. Muuten kaikki etenee hyvin, mutta ohjainlaakeria asentaessa haarukan ohjainputki havaittiin puoli senttiä liian lyhyeksi. Olisiko tämä kannattanut mitata ennen tilausta? Olisi. Nyt olisin kipeästi uutta, korkeampaa haarukkaa vailla. Vaihtoehtoisesti erittäin matala ohjainlaakerikin kävisi. Ei keneltäkään löytyisi ideoita mistä saisin uuden keulan, mielellään edullisesti?

Valmiin pyörän koristan mm. Fizikin satulalla, Velocella ja valkoisilla vaijerinkuorilla  :Hymy: .

----------


## Ohiampuja

> ohjainputki havaittiin puoli senttiä liian lyhyeksi.



Onpas tarkalla, pystyykö rungon emäputkea härskisti viilaamaan hiukan lyhyemmäksi?

----------


## Santraginus

> Onpas tarkalla, pystyykö rungon emäputkea härskisti viilaamaan hiukan lyhyemmäksi?



Mahtaako saada viilaamalla kohtisuoraa pintaa? Epäilen.

----------


## sPit

> Onpas tarkalla, pystyykö rungon emäputkea härskisti viilaamaan hiukan lyhyemmäksi?





Ei kovin montaa milliä. Eeeehkä tarpeeksi. Pitää mittailla lisää.

----------


## ästidin

> Ei kovin montaa milliä. Eeeehkä tarpeeksi. Pitää mittailla lisää.



Joku taitava seppä voisi ehkä sorvata tuosta vähä pois...Hyvällä ja tarpeeksi leveällä viilallakin tulisi hyvä. ei sillä kuitenkaan ammuta että sen puoleen ei nyt oo sadasosamillin päälle :Hymy:

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> Joku taitava seppä voisi ehkä sorvata tuosta vähä pois...Hyvällä ja tarpeeksi leveällä viilallakin tulisi hyvä. ei sillä kuitenkaan ammuta että sen puoleen ei nyt oo sadasosamillin päälle



Mitä nyt laakeri menee sitten vinoon..eli ehkä veis ennemmin ammattilaiselle sen rungon modattavaksi eikä itse käy viilailemaan.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Älkääs nyt heti luovuttako, kyllähän tuohon kunnon tee-se-itse mies aina jotain keksii.  :Hymy: 

Jos ensin mittaa sen putken vaikka työntömitalla, että onko se putki nytkään täysin saman pituinen joka kohdasta. Sitten viilailee vaikkapa yläpäästä varovasti, pikkuhiljaa ja samalla työntömitalla tarkkailee että emäputki pysyy samanpituisena ja putkenpää yhdensuuntaisena. Tai jos ns. koneistaa haluaa, niin voisihan sitä käsin pyöritellä jollain jyrsimen terällä, jos siihen tekisi vaikka kierretangosta ja jostain holkista ohjaimen.

Näkisittepä minkälaisilla työkaluilla Saksalaiset Yliasentajat viilailee tuolla teollisuudessa aika tarkkojakin laitteita. Tärkeintä on tietää mitä tekee, miksi ja mitä sillä pohjimmiltaan ajetaan takaa. Työkalut valitaan sitten sen jälkeen...  :Vink:

----------


## Santraginus

> ...Jos ensin mittaa sen putken vaikka työntömitalla, että onko se putki nytkään täysin saman pituinen joka kohdasta. Sitten viilailee vaikkapa yläpäästä varovasti, pikkuhiljaa ja samalla työntömitalla tarkkailee että emäputki pysyy samanpituisena ja putkenpää yhdensuuntaisena. Tai jos ns. koneistaa haluaa, niin voisihan sitä käsin pyöritellä jollain jyrsimen terällä, jos siihen tekisi vaikka kierretangosta ja jostain holkista ohjaimen....



Entäs jos kuitenkin veisit rungon johonkin fillaripajaan, jossa on rotsaustyökalut käytössä? Näin ei tulisi suotta pilattua hyvää runkoa. Silloinhan tuo jyrsintä tulisi suoritettua kuten pitää. Harvalla tuollaisia teriä kuitenkaan kotona hyllyssä lojuu.

----------


## Ohiampuja

No joo, onhan se noin. Ehkä minulla on jäänyt päälle pikkupojan minä-itte asenne.  :Hymy:

----------


## Santraginus

> No joo, onhan se noin. Ehkä minulla on jäänyt päälle pikkupojan minä-itte asenne.



Ei se mitään, samaa vikaa täälläkin suunnalla  :Hymy: . Mutta täytyy yrittää muita neuvoa viisaammin toimiviksi  :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## sPit

Rotsaustyökalu ja yksivaihde.netissä suositeltu matalampi ohjainlaakeri kuulostaisivat hyvältä ratkaisulta. Niiiippanappa saattais jopa riittää.

----------


## steelmän

..... fanin ( jotenki vaan tuntuu että LAITTEET on rakennettu 90-luvulla ...) seuraava
rojekti olis tässä ('joku' jo nähny raamin ..) ....

http://i667.photobucket.com/albums/v...2/muuta008.jpg

..... tarkoitus 'palauttaa' se mainitulle ajankaudelle seuraavin heebelein:

-full Sh. D-A 16-speed transmission
-Topline crank's ( ou jee !) 
- XTR bottom bracket
- Mavic Cosmic Pro wheelset
- Flite
- Syntace Clip On/ base bar/stem
- Chris King headset

  ( oisko jollain 'homehtumassa Dia Compe:n mustia tangonpääjarrukahvoja?)

Ja 'luo' uuden värinsä talven aikana ( punaiseksi).

Ei kait ihan kevyimmästä päästä joskin aika aerodynaaminen, mennee ikämiehen alla .......
...... seuraaviin koitoksiin .......

----------


## apartanen

Tällainen "straight-from-the-box" -projekti

----------


## Terwis

Käväsin tuossa eilen aikani kuluksi paikallisessa kierrätyskeskuksessa ja silmiini osui varsin potenttiaalinen projektikohde.
Tuosta olisi tarkoitus tehdä valkoinen fixi mustan fixin kaveriksi.
Osina olisi tarkoitus käyttää mahdollisimman alkuperäisiä Campan osia. Tuosa olikin yllättäen ihan hyvät osat kiinni Campan kammet, ohjainlaakeri, keskiö, polkimet ja satulatolppa. Stemminä ja tankona on 3TTT:n colnago leimatut versiot.

Kuvia raadosta ja osista.








Hirmuisella puunaamisella kaiken lian alta löytyi todella hyvässä kunnossa olevat laakerit. Stemmissä, tangossa ja kammissa on pientä ajan patinaa mutta eipä se haittaa.

Tähän mennessä projekti ei ole maksanut mtn. Harmittaa todella paljon tuo maalipinta kun olisin halunnut säilyttää alkuperäisen, mutta pintaruosteen poiston jälkeen ei vanhasta maalista ollut oikein mitään jäljellä.

Lisäilen tuonne kuvia kun projekti etenee: http://terwis.pinkbike.com/album/Fixie-project-3/

----------


## Jazman

ei hitto teidän kanssa... just ku sain maasturiprojektin valmiiks (hmm... tuleeko ne oikeesti koskaan valmiiks?), niin nyt alko himottaa tollanen kierrätysprojekti, tai siis tarkemmin sanottuna tollanen vintage tai ainakin retro maantie-italiaano

rouva on muutenki jo ihan hajalla tästä touhusta, ku mikään ei tunnu riittävän, joten eiköhän toiki menis sillä samalla hajotuksella  :Leveä hymy: 

jos nyt kuitenkin pitäis budjetin aisoissa ja tekis vaikka maatiesinkulan (tai jopa fiksin! ku onhan se sinkula jo testattu...) ja haalis palikkaa vaikkapa ebayn ihmemaasta, kierrätyskeskuksen jälkeen  :Hymy:

----------


## Jazman

päässä kilahti taas ja nyt on jo toimituksista sovittu parinkin vintage-rungon omistajien kanssa... jos huudot menee putkeen, niin ainakin yksi pitäis suuntaa matkansa kohti Suomea
väijyssä on useampia runkoja joissa komeilee mm. seuraavat merkit: Colnago, Pinarello, Eddy Merckx, Chessini, Basso...

kaverit alkaa pitää mua ihan kahelina, mutta eipä se ole eka kerta  :Leveä hymy: 

kelasin että tollasesta vintage kilpurista sain kivan kesäkelin fiilistelyfillarin, jolla vois hyvin vaikka lähtee espressolle Porvooseen tai ihan vaan stadiin kruisailee  :Vink: 
pitää nyt vielä miettiä laittaisko vintagevaihtajaa kehiin vai pitäiskö sinkuloida/fiksata fillari, mut ehtiihän noita miettii vielä jos jonku noista onnistuu nappaa...

----------


## apatceh

Iltaa.
Mitäs olette mieltä tämmöisestä Cuben rungosta? Ajattelin alkaa rakentelemaan retkipyörää ja tuossa vaikuttaisi olevan ihan asiallinen runko. Saksaa kun en osaa niin voisiko joku valaista saako tuohon levyjä taakse? mielestäni kuvassa näkyy korvakot. Ja voiko tuo olla oikeasti noin halpa, 99e? Jos on, ja jos tuo on asiallinen niin siitä tulee seuraava projektini  :Hymy:  Kiitokset.

ps. Jos tämä viesti nyt on väärässä paikassa niin voivoi. En viitsinyt tehdä uutta keskustelua retkipyörän rungosta. Ja tavallaan tämähän liittyy projektiin  :Hymy:

----------


## Jazman

kuvassa näkyy ainakin levyjarrukorvake, joten näyttäis saavan
lihavoituna haluavat sanoa vielä Auslieferung ohne Sattelklemme und Steuersatz eli toimitus ilman satulatolpan kiristäjää ja stemmiä

----------


## Jazman

ihan oikeesti... tää homma lähtee ihan lapasesta!

onko teillä ollu vastaavia oireita että puol iltaa menee surffaillessa ebayn sivuja bongaten vintage teräsrunkoja ja niihin sopivia campan palikoita?
lähtöhinnat on jotain 1€ ja viikko aikaa huutaa, mut loppuhinnat vielä mietityttää... noh, kohtahan sen näkee!

rouva repii kyl pelihousut ku alan tollasta projektia väsää seuraavaks... mut nyt ei voi mitään, kuumotus on taas päällä!

----------


## apatceh

Joo kiitokset. Täytyy alkaa laskeskelemaan kustannusarviota  :Hymy:

----------


## epeli

> ihan oikeesti... tää homma lähtee ihan lapasesta!
> 
> onko teillä ollu vastaavia oireita että puol iltaa menee surffaillessa ebayn sivuja bongaten vintage teräsrunkoja ja niihin sopivia campan palikoita?
> lähtöhinnat on jotain 1€ ja viikko aikaa huutaa, mut loppuhinnat vielä mietityttää... noh, kohtahan sen näkee!
> 
> rouva repii kyl pelihousut ku alan tollasta projektia väsää seuraavaks... mut nyt ei voi mitään, kuumotus on taas päällä!



Hätäisen tie on monesti kallis  :Vink:  Noita teräsrunkoja arvostetaan Suomessa melko vähän kaikkialla paitsi vaihteettomalla puolella, ja siksi täällä on mahdollista tehdä melkoisia löytöjä. Pitkän linjan Pyöräkauppojen vanhemmilta myyjiltä kannattaa kysellä varaston perukoille unohtuneita runkoja... Mulla on parvekkeella yksi todiste tästä tältä vuodelta. Sain täysin ajamattoman 20-vuotiaan pyörän noin takavaihtajan hinnalla.

----------


## klemola

Kyllä nykyään alkaa alurungotkin  vaihtaa omistajaa rahtikulujen hinnalla.

----------


## kuukkeli

Tullut lueskeltua näitä eri projekteja ja pari kysymystä tullut mieleen, ku emmä mitään näistä tiedä.
Miksi pyörien painot aina punnitaan ja ilmoitetaan ilman polkimia?
Näissä rakenteluissa haettava keveys kovallakin rahalla, onko sillä oikeasti merkitystä painaako se fillari 9kg vai 10,5, nuo viimeiset grammat maksaa vissiin ison kasan euroja, kuitenkin pyärän päälle laitetaan oma kroppa joka ainakin pyäräteillä katsellessa monella on mallia vähän ponttooni. Jos ottaisi ne ylimääräiset kilot pois mahasta, sehän olisi säästöä ruokakaupassakin.
Jos kokonaismassa on pyärän kanssa vaikka 90kg, onko sillä oikeasti merkitystä jos pyörästä saa kilon pois?
Eiköhän tälläkin forumilla asiaa ole käsitelty, en kyllä löytänyt.

----------


## cuppis

Polkimien jättäminen laskuista johtuu varmaankin siitä, että kunkin kuskin olemassa olevat kengät ja mieltymykset määräävät tulevien polkimien merkin ja mallin. Täten ei tarvitse fillarin speksejä katsellessa miettiä, paljonko pyörässä olevat polkimet painavat ja paljonko on niiden ja ehkä jo olemassa olevien pyörään tulevien polkimien painon erotus. Polkimien poisjättäminen laskuista on usein myös erinomainen tapa päästä alle maagisen 10kg rajan.  :Hymy:

----------


## MRa

> Polkimien jättäminen laskuista johtuu varmaankin siitä, että kunkin kuskin olemassa olevat kengät ja mieltymykset määräävät tulevien polkimien merkin ja mallin. Täten ei tarvitse fillarin speksejä katsellessa miettiä, paljonko pyörässä olevat polkimet painavat ja paljonko on niiden ja ehkä jo olemassa olevien pyörään tulevien polkimien painon erotus. Polkimien poisjättäminen laskuista on usein myös erinomainen tapa päästä alle maagisen 10kg rajan.



Eiköhän suurin syy polkimien poisjättöön massasta ole se, että suurin osa yli 500e pyöristä myydään ilman polkimia.  Näin voidaan helpommin verrata kaupasta ostetun ja itsekasatun pyörän painoa.  Samoin joissakin polkimissa itse poljin voi olla tosi köykänen ja vastaavasti klossi vähän painavampi kun taas toisessa tilanne on päinvastoin, jolloin pitäisi siis ottaa painoon mukaan molemmat.  Myöskään mahdollisia lokareita, valoja, lukkoa, jne ei yleensä kyllä lasketa pyörän painoon mukaan.

----------


## cuppis

> Eiköhän suurin syy polkimien poisjättöön massasta ole se, että suurin osa yli 500e pyöristä myydään ilman polkimia.  Näin voidaan helpommin verrata kaupasta ostetun ja itsekasatun pyörän painoa.  Samoin joissakin polkimissa itse poljin voi olla tosi köykänen ja vastaavasti klossi vähän painavampi kun taas toisessa tilanne on päinvastoin, jolloin pitäisi siis ottaa painoon mukaan molemmat.  Myöskään mahdollisia lokareita, valoja, lukkoa, jne ei yleensä kyllä lasketa pyörän painoon mukaan.



Ja miksi ne myydään ilman polkimia? Aiempi postaukseni ehkä valottaa myös tätä puolta asiasta?

----------


## Juha Jokila

Ostin Jurppikselta tollasen rojektin. Jos kasais vaikka pojalle koulupyöräks:

----------


## -W-

Tämä projekti sai osittain alkunsa Jkl Endurokisasta. Kisa oli meinaan mitä mainioin ratansa puolesta, mutta itselleni käsittämättömästä syystä jotkut kuitenkin haukkuivat hommaa lähes "DH meiningiksi".

Ajattelin että jos tämä on lähes sitä "DH:ta", niin mahtaa se semmoinen varsinainen DH olla sitten hauskaa! :Kieli pitkällä:  Lisäksi kun työkaveri oli moisen lajin harrastajan yrittänyt käännyttää minua jo useamman vuoden, niin ajattelin että kai sitä moista DH:ta täytyisi sitten koittaa kun sitä sivu silmällä oli jo pidemmän aikaa muutenkin tullut seurattua..


Ensimmäinen kosketus lajiin tuli vanhalla enskapyörällä johon vaihdettiin vain stemmi lyhyempään. Kokeilu oli kohtalokas, tosin ei ihme kyllä fyysisesti vaan taloudellisesti - tätähän täytyy saada lisää! Seuraava testikerta taas oli huomattavasti järeämmällä vuokrapyörällä ja kunnon varusteilla. Tästä jäi tosin hieman huono maku suuhun, pyörä kun ei istunut mitoitukseltaan ja ominaisuuksiltaa yhtään omaan makuun ja mieltymykseen.

Eihän siinä sitten auttanut kuin alkaa funtsia omaa pyörää.Pikku hiljalleen sitten toiveet/mielihalut kirkastuivat runkoon jossa olisi pitkä/suora ja sopivassa kulmassa oleva satulaputki, ei välttämättä maailman loivin keulakulma, sekä suhteellisen kevyt/poljettavissa oleva. Ykkösvaihtoehto oli Intensen Socom ja vanhempaa Santa Cruzin VP Freetäkin tuli pohdittua (tosin painavana tippui laskuista pois). Kakkosvaihtoehto oli Sunn Radical jonka yksinkertainen ja konstailematon muotoilu mielytti silmää. Ainut mikä Sunn:issa hieman epäilytti/arvelutti oli single pivot perä, mikä ei ajatuksena monilinkkuisiin tottuneena heti mielyttänyt

Socomin runkoa ei kuitenkaan löytynyt muutamaan kuukauteen mistään käytettynä järkevään hintaan (ja uutena se on taas niiiiin poskettoman hintainen että..), mutta kun kuulin että yksi kesän ajettu Sunn Radicalin runko olisi myynnissä "edukkaasti" niin ajatus moisen koeponnistamisesta alkoi tuntua vastustamattomalta.


Eli lopulta tuli ostettua käytettynä Radicalin runko, Vivid 5.1 iskari ja Holzfellerin kammet. Loput osat tuli sitten haalittua ympäri maita ja mantuja ja niitä odotellessa tuli sitten runko hiottua ja lakattua uudestaan, maalattua vanteet, kruunut, jne.. jne... paremmin kokonaisuuteen sointuvilla väreillä (tuli taas siis saunalle käyttöä! :Kieli pitkällä: ). Myös WC Boxxeriin tehtiin paremmin sointuvat tarrat, kuten moneen muuhunkin osaan.

Lopulta pyörä alkoi olla valmis ja se sai ristimänimekseen "Pyhimys", joka juontaa juurensa valkoiseen ulkoasuun (kuten Simon Templairin "Pyhimys-Volvokin" oli ennen muinoin), sekä Saint-sarjaa olevista voimansiirron osista.


Nyt fillaria on koeponnistettu jo parikertaa alamäessä ja onpo sillä vedetty ihan piruuttain muutama enska lenkkikin!  :Leveä hymy:  Helkkarin painavahan tuo enskahommiin on, vaikka alamäkipeliksi kevyt onkin, mutta on sekin nyt todistettu että voi sillä polkea mäkiäkin, vaikkei se kyllä mitään eriyisen hauskaa olekkaan.. :Kieli pitkällä: 

Ja mitä itse alamäkiajoon tulee, niin ei jumangegga ollut Jkl:n Endurokisa mitään DH:ta! Ei tulis pieneen mieleenkään ajaa tätä lajia ilman täydellisiä crossivarusteita.. Ja yhtä tyhjän kanssa on nekin kommentit ettei DH:ssa tarvita kuntoa.. Meikäläiseltä se ainakin nimittäin loppuu jo puolessa välin laskua ja parin tunnin rynkytuksen ja kaatuilun jälkeen on paikat niin kipeät ettei mitään rajaa.. :Leveä hymy: 


Mutta hiton hauskoja lajeja kummatkin, vaikka kylläkin totaalisen erillaisia jos minulta kysytään.. :Vink: 






http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/u...l_Pyhimys2.jpg

http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/u...l_Pyhimys1.jpg

http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/u..._Handlebar.jpg

http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/u...l_Crankset.jpg

http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/u...dical_Hubs.jpg


Ja eiku näkkileipää loppuvuosi...

----------


## Ohiampuja

> tuli sitten runko hiottua ja lakattua uudestaan, maalattua vanteet, kruunut, jne.. jne... paremmin kokonaisuuteen sointuvilla väreillä (tuli taas siis saunalle käyttöä!). Myös WC Boxxeriin tehtiin paremmin sointuvat tarrat, kuten moneen muuhunkin osaan.



Ihme touhua, eihän pyörän nätti kuulu olla. Tuohan on kuin joku akkojen korurasia.  :Hymy:

----------


## -W-

> Ihme touhua, eihän pyörä nätti kuulu olla. Tuohan on kuin joku akkojen korurasia.



 :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 

Mutta arvaa kauanko tuossa lajissa pysyy "akkojen korurasiana"..? Toisella kerralla repesi jo voltin jälkeen penkin kiskot irti (ja tuli jopa läpi penkistä :No huh!: )... Et ei se kauaa tossa kuosissa pysy, älä siitä huolehdi..  :Vink: 

Enkä mä nyt niin kauheksi miinukseksi sitä laske jos pyörä näyttää joltakin muulta kuin kaupan standardiosilla kasatulta sekasikiöltä.. :Kieli pitkällä: 

edit. Sitäpaitsi jos Sunn:in historiaa ja merkkiä hieman edes tuntee, niin nehän suorastaan velvoittavat pyörästä tekemään "nätin korurasian"..  :Vink:  Joku Intense olisi sitten jo esimerkiksi ihan eri juttu..

----------


## Ana75

Kerrassaan nätti Sunn mr -W- ! :Hymy:  Tyylikäs kokonaisuus.

----------


## Terwis

Raleigh-Rojekti on hieman edennyt.
Satula sai uuden keinonahkan pintaansa kun vanha oli hyvin huonossa kunnossa





Satulatolppa oli pahasti happettunut/naarmuinen ja hinkkasin sen uuteen kuosiin. Lisäksi nuo ruostuneet satula kiinnikkeet sai uutta maalia pintaansa:





Stemmiksi tuon 3TTT-Colnago-stemmin tilalle vaihdoin pidemmän Cinellin version.



Kammet, polkimet ja laakerit tuli puhdistettua/huollettua ja olivat yllättävän hyvässä hapessa.









Etunavaksi tulee tuo orkkis Campa, mutta takanapa on viellä hakusessa. Vaikka aluksi suunnittelin että laitan tuon takanavan, niin ratasta testatessa huomasin että kierrettä ei ole riittävästi lukkorengasta varten.



Rungosta sain tänään vanhan maalin pois. Maalin alta paljastui melkoinen määrä pieniä ruostetäpliä. Kaamean hiomis-session jälkeen sain pohjamaalin pintaan.



Pyörätohtorilta löytyi melkolailla samanlainen keula, kuin mitä tuo orkkis on ja se pitäisi saapua tämän viikon aikana.

Takanapa, vanteet, renkaat ja häkit polkimiin on vielä hankkimatta. Pitää jossain vaiheessa laittaa tilausta germaaniaan.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Meikeläisen ruudulla Terwiksen Raleigh-kuvat ei näy. Tai jos siinä siis kuvia piti olla... Näkyykö muilla?

----------


## yypy

11 kuvaa näkyy.

----------


## MrVelo

Löysin tällaisen projektin, ennenkuin teen päätöksen mihin tämän kanssa mennään olisi kiva tietää minkä merkkinen tämä pyörä on ollut. Myyjä väitti peugeotiksi. Mitään tarroja ei ole, Dropautissa lukee vitus, runko on terästä ja ohuen tuntuista. Vaihtajan puoli takahaarukasta on kromattu. Takajarruvaijeri menee osan matkaa rungon sisällä. Kammet Mavicin starfish, etujarru Weinmann 501 takana Mavic. Stemmi Mavic, stonga cinelli. Eikä aavistustakaan onko nuo osat originaaleja. Kaikki apu tunnistamisessa on tervetullutta. Netistä etsimällä en ole tuon väristä Peugeottia löytänyt.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Lukaise tuosta, itse en kahlannut kaikkia läpi...*

Anybody ever heard of a Vitus?*
http://www.bikeforums.net/archive/in.../t-138232.html

----------


## Juha Jokila

Runko alkaa saamaan palasia ylleen. Kaikki on putsattu ja huollettu.

----------


## Juha Rämälä

Tehdäkö Sinkula vai Nopeahko Jäykkäperä? Vaihtaja ja eturattaat on siis vaan muodon vuoksi paikallaan.

----------


## elasto

> Tehdäkö Sinkula vai Nopeahko Jäykkäperä? Vaihtaja ja eturattaat on siis vaan muodon vuoksi paikallaan.



Vaihteet!

----------


## pööräilijä

> Vaihteet!



Komppaan :Hymy: ,

----------


## Terwis

Sain projektissa vihdoin osia hieman paikoilleen.
Tuosta keulasta syntyi sitten ongelma. Kaulaputken sisähalkaisija on niin ohut ettei stemmi mahdu sisään. Kokeilin toisellakin stemmillä eikä sekään sopinut.
Pitää nyt keksiä mitenkä tuon homman hoitaisisin. Jos jostain tai joltain lyötyisi "oikea" maantiekeula niin sillähän siitä selviäisi.
Pyörätohtorilta löytyi yksi hieman pidempi keula joka olisi tarkoitus sijoittaa pyörään alle talvella jotta saa nastat mahtumaan.

Kiekot on vielä hieman hakusessa. Etunapa toinniin on olemassa, mutta takanapa ja vanteet on tilaamatta.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Tästä se alkaa. Centauria ja xt napoja ja openpro kehiä ja avidjarruja ja muuta mitä sattuu edukkaasti löytymään.

----------


## yypy

Hienon värinen ainakin.

----------


## mantis

> /klip
> 
> Tästä se alkaa. Centauria ja xt napoja ja openpro kehiä ja avidjarruja ja muuta mitä sattuu edukkaasti löytymään.



Aijai, lisää salsaa. Nam.

----------


## VilleK



----------


## bartagma

No mitäs sitä joustolla tekee ku o 2 tervettä jalkaa ja pyörä joka kestää sen mitä jalat antaa.

----------


## EePee

Tällaista projektia suunnittelen. Meinaan ottaa vanhimman käytössä olevan pyöräni vm 1998 Scott Atacama Tourin hypriidin rungon ja haarukan uusiokäyttöön. Tarkoituksenani on tehdä pyörästä cc tyyppinen kulkine. Tiedän, että kaupasta saa valmiina parempia ja varmaan melkolailla samaan hintaankin. Olen kuitenkin kiintynyt pyörään ja haluan antaa sille "uuden elämän". Runko on minulle sopiva, mittauksieni mukaan myös cc:nä. Suosin lisäksi kierrätystä ja tykkään näpertää pyörien parissa. Nykyiset osat ovat aika lailla loppu. Ja ellei tästä tule pyörää, pitää sitten vaan hommata parempi runko, muut osathan ovat valmiina..



Rungon lisäksi siis tarkoitus on käyttää vain mukava cromo haarukka (ellen innostu laittamaan eteen levyjarrua, jolloin haarukkakin menee uusiksi). Varastosta löytyy tanko ja stemmi. Lähikaupasta löytyi jo 90 luvun LX:n cantilänget. Suunnittelen kahvojen ja vaihtajien päivittämistä maantiepyörääni (vaijerit piiloon  :Leveä hymy: ) ja vanhojen hyödyntämistä tässä projektissa. Saksanmaalta on jo matkalla Ultegran (6650) kompaktikampisetti ja laakerikupit. Ameriikasta puolestaan jarrukaapelin levittimiä, hangerit eteen ja taakse (tolpankiristimeen) sekä etuvaihdevaijerin kääntörissa clamp kiinnityksellä (hybridirungossa ei tietenkään valmiiksi tällaista) Tiedä sitten, vaikka vanha etuvaihtaja jäisi, jos sattuu toimimaan. Tai jos joku tietää suoraan kymppipakan ja kompaktikampien kanssa toimivia ylävedolla olevia etuvaihtajia, vinkit otetaan kiitollisena vastaan!

Vielä päätettäviä asioita:
- Kiekot ja renkaat. Vanhoja saatan käyttää nastarenkailla jatkossakin. Ajattelin kuitenkin mieluiten tehdä itse vähän paremmat kiekot. Pitäisikö lähteä maantie- vai maastonavoista? Toimisiko vanteina joku CXP tyyppinen?
- Välitykset. Minkähän kokoinen pakka (simppa 10) kannattaisi hommata tuollaiseen yleis cc lenkkikäyttöön? Eturattaat tulevat siis ainakin alkuun olemaan 50-34.

Laitan kuvaa, kun projkti etenee..

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Tai jos joku tietää suoraan kymppipakan ja kompaktikampien kanssa toimivia ylävedolla olevia etuvaihtajia, vinkit otetaan kiitollisena vastaan!



Tälläinen postaus löytyi tuolta MTB ja 2 eturatasta keskustelusta. Itse en ole värkkiä kokeillut...
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...8&postcount=75

----------


## EePee

> Tälläinen postaus löytyi tuolta MTB ja 2 eturatasta keskustelusta. Itse en ole värkkiä kokeillut...
> http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...8&postcount=75



Kiitti vinkistä, täytyy tutustua tarkemmin. Mikään ei ole niin viisaampi kuin insinööri, paitsi tietenkin saksalainen insinööri.

Tällainen on jo tosiaan jo matkalla ja kokeilen ehkä sitten ensin sitä. Suhtaudun hieman varauksella noihin rissoihin ja pylpyröihin. Ymmärrän edut purjeveneessä, mutta polkupyörässä...

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopp...009&category=7

----------


## Juha Rämälä

> Tehdäkö Sinkula vai Nopeahko Jäykkäperä? Vaihtaja ja eturattaat on siis vaan muodon vuoksi paikallaan.



Tuollainen siitä nyt sitten tuli. Vähän tylsähkö ajokokemus teräsrunkoisen sinkulan jälkeen mutta oppia ikä kaikki. Juu ja tiedän renkaiden tekstit pitäis olla vanteiden tekstien kohdalla.. ja onhan ne mutta toisella puolella.  :Hymy:

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Sain projektissa vihdoin osia hieman paikoilleen.
> Tuosta keulasta syntyi sitten ongelma. Kaulaputken sisähalkaisija on niin ohut ettei stemmi mahdu sisään. Kokeilin toisellakin stemmillä eikä sekään sopinut.
> Pitää nyt keksiä mitenkä tuon homman hoitaisisin. Jos jostain tai joltain lyötyisi "oikea" maantiekeula niin sillähän siitä selviäisi.
> Pyörätohtorilta löytyi yksi hieman pidempi keula joka olisi tarkoitus sijoittaa pyörään alle talvella jotta saa nastat mahtumaan.
> 
> Kiekot on vielä hieman hakusessa. Etunapa toinniin on olemassa, mutta takanapa ja vanteet on tilaamatta.



Tää pistää kyllä hyperventiloimaan. Missäs se paperipussi olikaan....
Mutta noita quill-stemmejähän on ainakin kokoa *n+1, eli onkohan sulla oikean kokoinen stemmi...

----------


## cuppis

> Tällaista projektia suunnittelen. Meinaan ottaa vanhimman käytössä olevan pyöräni vm 1998 Scott Atacama Tourin hypriidin rungon ja haarukan uusiokäyttöön. Tarkoituksenani on tehdä pyörästä cc tyyppinen kulkine. Tiedän, että kaupasta saa valmiina parempia ja varmaan melkolailla samaan hintaankin. Olen kuitenkin kiintynyt pyörään ja haluan antaa sille "uuden elämän". Runko on minulle sopiva, mittauksieni mukaan myös cc:nä. Suosin lisäksi kierrätystä ja tykkään näpertää pyörien parissa. Nykyiset osat ovat aika lailla loppu. Ja ellei tästä tule pyörää, pitää sitten vaan hommata parempi runko, muut osathan ovat valmiina..
> 
> Rungon lisäksi siis tarkoitus on käyttää vain mukava cromo haarukka (ellen innostu laittamaan eteen levyjarrua, jolloin haarukkakin menee uusiksi). Varastosta löytyy tanko ja stemmi. Lähikaupasta löytyi jo 90 luvun LX:n cantilänget. Suunnittelen kahvojen ja vaihtajien päivittämistä maantiepyörääni (vaijerit piiloon ) ja vanhojen hyödyntämistä tässä projektissa. Saksanmaalta on jo matkalla Ultegran (6650) kompaktikampisetti ja laakerikupit. Ameriikasta puolestaan jarrukaapelin levittimiä, hangerit eteen ja taakse (tolpankiristimeen) sekä etuvaihdevaijerin kääntörissa clamp kiinnityksellä (hybridirungossa ei tietenkään valmiiksi tällaista) Tiedä sitten, vaikka vanha etuvaihtaja jäisi, jos sattuu toimimaan. Tai jos joku tietää suoraan kymppipakan ja kompaktikampien kanssa toimivia ylävedolla olevia etuvaihtajia, vinkit otetaan kiitollisena vastaan!
> 
> Vielä päätettäviä asioita:
> - Kiekot ja renkaat. Vanhoja saatan käyttää nastarenkailla jatkossakin. Ajattelin kuitenkin mieluiten tehdä itse vähän paremmat kiekot. Pitäisikö lähteä maantie- vai maastonavoista? Toimisiko vanteina joku CXP tyyppinen?
> - Välitykset. Minkähän kokoinen pakka (simppa 10) kannattaisi hommata tuollaiseen yleis cc lenkkikäyttöön? Eturattaat tulevat siis ainakin alkuun olemaan 50-34.
> 
> Laitan kuvaa, kun projkti etenee..



Mun cc:ssa on Shimanon Deore etuvaihtaja ylävedolla ja kammet on kompaktia mallia. Muistaakseni tuon saa toimimaan riippumatta siitä kummasta suunnasta veto tulee.

----------


## Muko

Tulipa hankittua viidellä eurolla projekti. 
Kyseessä on suhteellisen hyvässä hapessa oleva Nopsan retkipyörä:



Laitos lienee jostain 70-luvulta, ja on varusteltu seuraavasti:
- 5 vaihdetta, Simplex, kitkavivulla
- Weinmann Vainqueur 900 -jarrut
- jumalattoman rumat keltaiset jarruvaijerinkuoret
- oranssireunaiset Suomessa valmistetut Nokian Rollspeedit

Rungossa on vaakaputken yläpinnassa ihmeellinen sarja pieniä kolhuja, jotka pilaavat muuten nätissä kunnossa olevan pyörän ilmeen. 
Mitähän niille voisi tehdä? Harkinnassa on tyyliin sopiva musta koristemaalaus, sillä kelta-kultainen sävy on varmaankin hankala saada paikattua nätisti.

Vaihtaja vaikuttaa liikkuvan melko nätisti, joten putsailen sen ja katson onko siitä mihinkään.

Jarrut ovat varsin jähmeät. Vaijerit menevät joka tapauksessa vaihtoon, mutta tietääkö joku miten laadukkaat jarrut ovat? 
Olisiko järkevämpää laittaa tilalle nykyaikaisemmat pysäyttimet kuin purkaa ja herkistellä alkuperäisiä?

----------


## zykkeli

> Jarrut ovat varsin jähmeät. Vaijerit menevät joka tapauksessa vaihtoon, mutta tietääkö joku miten laadukkaat jarrut ovat? 
> Olisiko järkevämpää laittaa tilalle nykyaikaisemmat pysäyttimet kuin purkaa ja herkistellä alkuperäisiä?



Tuohon kun vaihdat vaijerit kuorineen ja vähän länkiä herkistelet niin turhaa speksaat uutta osaa. Varmasti toimii sitten sen minkä on tarvis.

----------


## Terwis

> Tää pistää kyllä hyperventiloimaan. Missäs se paperipussi olikaan....
> Mutta noita quill-stemmejähän on ainakin kokoa *n+1, eli onkohan sulla oikean kokoinen stemmi...



Juuh, stemmi on oikea. Tuli kokeiltua tuota tuohon vanhaan kolaroituun keulaan ja hyvin sopi.
Tuo kuvassakin oleva keula on jokin iäikuinen retkipyörän keula joka on jokskus jostain jäänyt käsiin. Pitää jatkaa metsästämistä.

----------


## EePee

Pyörä. Lepo.    Pyörä...



Osiin pura!



Uutta osaakin alkaa kertyä..

----------


## MikiV

Vihdoin tuli runko ja voi alkaa kasata :Hymy:

----------


## drop

Pyöräprojekti olisi aluillaan, tarkoitus hankkia kiva pyörä Helsingin keskuspuistossa pyörimiseen. Tähän mennessä pyörät ovat menneet: GT I-Drive (murtui, ehkä edellisen omistajan pahoinpitelyn vuoksi enemmän kuin omani) -> Planet-X Armadillo (jäykkäperäinen, yksi kivoimmista pyöristä jolla olen ajanut) -> Transition Preston (takana 5", edessä 6", vähän turhan raskas) -> Chumba XCL (5", hillittömän hauska).

Ensimmäinen ajatus oli hankkia taas samaan sarjaan joku 5-6" joustava kevyehkö täysjousto. Nyt kuitenkin mieli rupesi heilumaan pahanlaisesti. Vietin tammikuun Uudessa Seelannissa jossa ajelin kevyellä 100mm keulalla varustetulla titaanisella jäykkiksellä. Siinä oli vähän jyrkkä ohjauskulma, mutta kaikenkaikkiaan minulla oli hillittömän hauskaa. Muilla oli järeämpiä pyöriä, mutta tuntui että perässä pysyi ongelmitta, ja kun tarjottiin tilalle Tituksen Moto-Lite pyörää kolmantena päivänä en jaksanut ajaa sillä kuin puoli tuntia.

Olen järkeillyt että siellä polut olivat sileitä, ja täällä aika juurakkoisia... Mitäs mieltä te olette? Paljonko joustoa pääkaupunkiseudun metsissä oikeasti tarvitaan? Olisikohan jäykkäperäinen taas mukavaa vaihtelua täysjoustojen jälkeen?

----------


## CyclingGoofy

Sellainen teräsrunkoinen jonka kulmat kestää sen n.140mm keulan ja 2,35 kumekset mahtuu pyöriin myös takahaarukassa, on itsellä - maybe some day - haaveena.
Esim tähän suuntaan:
http://www.covebike.com/bikes/handjob.html
Eiköhän tuo kestä keskuspuiston antamat haasteet.

----------


## drop

Kestäisi varmaan... Mulla oli tuossa planet-x'ssä 130mm keula ja sillä ajeli iloisesti jopa kalpalinnassa (nynnyn linjoja).

----------


## haedon

Näistä osista käynnistyy uusi projekti. Raamia vielä odotellaan.


Tolppa: KCNC Ti Pro Lite-8000 31,6x350, 150g
Stemmi: Ritchey WCS OS 4-axis Wet White
Tanko: KCNC SC Bone OS, tanko+stemmi paino yhteensä 245g
Renkaat: Conti Race King 2.2 supersonic, 445g ja 460g

Painot 5g tarkkudella.

----------


## yypy

Mitämitämitä!?! Eikös noiden renkaiden kuuluisi painaa vähän päälle 400 grammaa kipale?

----------


## haedon

> Mitämitämitä!?! Eikös noiden renkaiden kuuluisi painaa vähän päälle 400 grammaa kipale?



No niin ne painaakin. Hierotaampas ne unihiekat pois silmistä ja kirjoitetaan oikeat painot :Vink: .

----------


## Aki Korpela

Osin tämän säikeen innoittamana, ja osin ihan vaan siksi, että kevennysinnostuksen seurauksena nurkissa alkaa olla aika paljon kepeitä osia, päätin ottaa jo kertaalleen eläkkeelle päästetyn Strike Ltd -rungon takaisin lenkkikäyttöön. Jarrut (varmaan xtr:t) ja gripparit tohon pitää ostaa, mutta muut palikat löytyy varastosta.

Runko on iästään (oliskohan vuosimalli 2002) huolimatta aika kevyt (1856 g ilman iskaria, ohjainlaakerin kupit asennettuina), joten tuosta voisi yrittää saada alle kymppikiloisen lenkkikaverin lähinnä kuiville keleille. AFH-jyrä säilyy edelleen kuraleikkien ja asennelenkkien laitteena.  :Hymy:

----------


## elasto

Aikamoisia "ylijäämä" -osia sulta löytyy.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## järppä

> ...tuosta voisi yrittää saada alle kymppikiloisen lenkkikaverin...



 Osalistaa odotellessa. Jos vaikka siitä saisi jotain vinkkejä miten omasta Strikestä saisi edes 10.x kiloisen lenkkikaverin  :Vink:

----------


## haedon

> Raamia vielä odotellaan.



Sikäli hauska juttu kun maksoin rungon kolme viikkoa sitten nii tänään tuli ilmoitus että olemme juuri saaneet maksun :Sekaisin: . Ei siinä, mutta kun firmalla on suomessa tili niin ei taida samasta pankista kolmea viikkoa mennä laskunmaksuun. No tulossa on nyt kuitenkin... viimein ...kai.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Anna nyt hiukan vinkkiä, mikä raami... Noi putkiosat on ainakin merkittävän hienoja.

----------


## p-olkisin

> ...Jarrut (varmaan xtr:t) ja gripparit tohon pitää ostaa...



Eikös hopet vois siirtää tohon ja hommata sparkkiin uudet  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Toi oli vähän ajatuksissa, mutta niitä R1:n kuitukahvaversioita ei taida saada ostaa valmiina mistään... Sitä paitsi xtr on aina hyvä varaosa, vaikka myöhemmin jotain muuta tilalle tulisikin.  :Hymy:

----------


## znood



----------


## pööräilijä

Komeen fillari znoodilla on :Hymy: , Nippelistä? Mitä pyörälle käy ku on projektisivulle päätyny? :Sekaisin:

----------


## haedon

> Anna nyt hiukan vinkkiä, mikä raami... Noi putkiosat on ainakin merkittävän hienoja.



No perskules jos sitä sitten....

Vaihtoehtoina oli siis kevyimmät eli NoSaints Maksimiari, Canyon Grand Canyon CF ja Scott Scale RC. Ekana olin tilaamassa tota maxAria, mutta kauppiasta ei ilmeisesti innostanut kaupan teko. Sitten tuli toi Canyon tarjoukseen ja kun oli muutenkin tarkoitus tehdä sellaista aika valkoista pyörää niin why not. Scale olis kiinnostanut eniten muttavähän turhan kallis mun projektiin. Mut ans olla kun sain CF:n tilattua niin heti pätkähti alennukseen Scale RC raami BD:ssä. Olisi siis pitänyt miettiä vielä hetki.

Seuraavaksi pitäis tulla siis toi runko, Manitou R7 mrd absolute -keula (valkoisena tietty), FSA k-force light kammekset kaksirattaisena (joo, en uskaltanut claviculaa, kun näin yhden hajonneen Weightweeniessillä) ja XTR-pakka.

----------


## znood

> Komeen fillari znoodilla on, Nippelistä? Mitä pyörälle käy ku on projektisivulle päätyny?



sieltäpä se.. oikeastaan tää tuli vähän niinkun heräteostoksena....
Jarrut tulee ainakin(luultavasti vaihteellisilla kahvoilla myöhempää käyttöä silmälläpitäen). Jarrujen myötä voi kääntää takanavan asennosta flip asentoon flop  :Vink: .

----------


## pööräilijä

Kattelinkin tota viimeks kun kävin, kepeehän se ainaki mun makuun oli ja muutenkin upee. jarruja ja vaihteita kaipasin itte kun kokeili päällä istuen.

----------


## haedon

> Osin tämän säikeen innoittamana, ja osin ihan vaan siksi, että kevennysinnostuksen seurauksena nurkissa alkaa olla aika paljon kepeitä osia...



Mulla ei ehdi kertyä kevytosia nurkkiin, kun ne ehtii hajota ensin :Irvistys: . Viimex sai Beckerin satula kyytiä.

----------


## Matti H

> Jarrujen myötä voi kääntää takanavan asennosta flip asentoon flop .



Varmaan aika jännä tuo ketjunkiristäjän ja kiinteän välityksen (flip?) yhdistelmä?  :Hymy: 

Näyttävä härveli kyllä.

----------


## znood

> Varmaan aika jännä tuo ketjunkiristäjän ja kiinteän välityksen (flip?) yhdistelmä? 
> 
> Näyttävä härveli kyllä.



Itseasiassa siinä on jousi ns väärään suuntaan, ja se antaa sen verran juuri periksi että kammissa huomaa suunnanvaihdossa, ihan toimiva!

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Viimex sai Beckerin satula kyytiä.



Menikö ihan ilman väkivaltaa rikki? Itsellänikin Becker joskus hajosi kisasählayksen yhteydessä, mutta se oli kyllä sellainen tälli, ettei olis mikään penkki kestänyt... Hauska nähdä, millainen Canyonista tulee.

Komee on znoodin kulkine!

----------


## znood

ei oo enää niin hieno  :Vink:  pistin purkuun ja laitan vaihteet:
pari ajokertaa fiksillä riitti, luulin ennen tätä että olin ajanut kurjalla pyörällä  :Vink: 
ideana pistää vaihteet(ja jarrut  :Vink:  )
yhdellä eturattaalla mennään(46t tai 48t) ja toistaiseksi noilla alfine-kammilla.
Kiekot olis ylimääräsenä  :Vink:

----------


## X-terra

Tuli hankittua Scott Spark RC runko. Mitäs osia siihen kannattaisi alkaa ruuvaamaan kiinni? Stemmiksi tulee varmaan Syntacen F99, mutta mikä olisi sopivan köykäinen tanko. Hyllyssä on FSA:n 120 grammainen hiilaritanko ja Eastonin EC90. Pitäisikö laittaa noista vai hankkia kevyempi tilalle? Kammiksi on valmiina FSA 2x9 hiilarikammet, jotka painoi kaikkine hilppeineen jotain 69x grammaa. Vaihteiksi tulee taakse ja tankoon SRAM XO :Nolous: ota ja eteen tavalla tai toisella Dura-Ace.
Keulaksi on hankittu jo SID WC, en olisi kyllä hankkinut, jos olisin tiennyt sen painavan täysmittaisella putkella +1500 grammaa. Tulee takkiin suotta yli 200g verrattuna keveimpiin.
Kiekoiksi olen ajatellut näitä:
http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraede...fr::22904.html
Onko noi navat aivan kertakäyttö kamaa, jos on niin siten varmaan nämä kiekot tulee hankittua:
http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraede...La::23168.html
Kuinkakohan paljon enemmän centerlock levyt painaa, kun sellaiset noihin DT:n napoihin joutuu laittamaan.

Polkimiksi tullee XTR:t, niihin olen ollut tyytyväinen kuitenkin useamman vuoden. Jarruiksi pitäisi varmaan hankkia R1:t tai Mini Proot. Kummatkohan on kestävämmät? Painossa ei liene suurtakaan eroa noiden välillä.

Satulaksi ajattelin kokeilla Tune Speedneedleä, saattaa kyllä olla että harsso ei kestä sitä, mutta testataan.

Tavoitteena olisi saada pyörän paino jonnekin 9-9,5 kilon vaiheille. Voi tehdä tiukkaa, mutta toivossa on hyvä elää. Toivottavasti ei keuli yli ja karkaa kevennyshimot hanskasta.

----------


## micoz

Aika liki alkais olemaan.

----------


## twentyniner

> Aika liki alkais olemaan.



Eikös näitä ollut sopiva arvostella? Nätti runko, mutta mielestäni tuo keula ei vain sovi kokonaisuuteen. Olisiko tarjolla jotain, kenties teräksistä vaihtoehtoa?

----------


## dILETANTTI

> Aika liki alkais olemaan.



Mitä kautta tilasit rungon? Soman sivuilla kun väittävät etteivät lähetä ulkomaille.

----------


## micoz

> Eikös näitä ollut sopiva arvostella? Nätti runko, mutta mielestäni tuo keula ei vain sovi kokonaisuuteen. Olisiko tarjolla jotain, kenties teräksistä vaihtoehtoa?



Ai, minusta son hyvä noin ja sepä riittääkin.





> Mitä kautta tilasit rungon? Soman sivuilla kun väittävät etteivät lähetä ulkomaille.



www.bikeparts.com

----------


## Pekka L

> Aika liki alkais olemaan.



Keula on tosiaan eri paria rungon kanssa, vaan mitäs se mulle kuuluu...

Mites tuo pilteeman pyöräteline, kai tuo pidike kääntyy pystysuuntaankin?
Sitä pyörää olis niinkun hiukan ideaalimpaa roikottaa satulatolpasta tai pystyputkesta, niin vaijeritkin liikkuu vapaasti ja voi vaihteita säätää ilman että pyörä huojuu telineessä pidike auki, kuten kuvassa...

----------


## micoz

> Keula on tosiaan eri paria rungon kanssa, vaan mitäs se mulle kuuluu...
> 
> Mites tuo pilteeman pyöräteline, kai tuo pidike kääntyy pystysuuntaankin?
> Sitä pyörää olis niinkun hiukan ideaalimpaa roikottaa satulatolpasta tai pystyputkesta, niin vaijeritkin liikkuu vapaasti ja voi vaihteita säätää ilman että pyörä huojuu telineessä pidike auki, kuten kuvassa...



No nyt jo porilaisetkin kettuilee... Mikäs tätä päivää oikein vaivaa? 
Kuka tuossa kuvassa säätää vaihteita?

----------


## twentyniner

> Ai, minusta son hyvä noin ja sepä riittääkin.




Tuossa olet oikeassa, mies tekee pyörän itselleen. Eikä tarkoituksena ollut kettuilla, ainoastaan kertoa oma näkemykseni. 

On mullakin teräskrossarissa hiilarihaarukka vaikka orkkishaarukkakin löytyy käyttämättömänä/katkaisemattomana vintiltä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pekka L

> No nyt jo porilaisetkin kettuilee... Mikäs tätä päivää oikein vaivaa? 
> Kuka tuossa kuvassa säätää vaihteita?



Itse asiassa, se oli käytännössä kysymys. EN TIEDÄ kääntyykö se pidike, sillä en ihan käytännön syistäkään (täällä ei ole) asioi Biltemassa, enkä ole tuollaista telinettä nähnyt saati käyttänyt.
Mutta parempaa jatkoa päivälle... :Hymy:

----------


## yypy

> Kuinkakohan paljon enemmän centerlock levyt painaa, kun sellaiset noihin DT:n napoihin joutuu laittamaan.



Centerlock - 6 pultti adapteri ei paina mitenkään überisti.

----------


## Pekka L

240-mallissa centerlock-napa on ainakin 12g kevyempi vallmistajan mukaan. Ja kun 190 on kevennysnapa, niin valmistaja lienee päätynyt siihen kokonaisuutena kevyempään vaihtoehtoon. Vaikka C-lock levy vähän painavampi onkin, niin +12g + 6 pulttia lienee selvästi painavampi.

----------


## vema60

> Aika liki alkais olemaan.



Mua taas ärsyttää, kun joillakin on työpöytä "puhdas" ja työkalut roikkuu niille kuuluvilla paikoillaan seinällä.

Pyörä taas on ihan hyvä noin.

----------


## Terwis

> Mua taas ärsyttää, kun joillakin on työpöytä "puhdas" ja työkalut roikkuu niille kuuluvilla paikoillaan seinällä.
> 
> Pyörä taas on ihan hyvä noin.



Tuo on kyllä jotenkin luonnoton...  :Leveä hymy: 
Itsellä tuo siisteystaso pysyy niin töissä kuin kotona tasan niin kauan kun itse pysyy kaukana omasta pöydästä...


Asiaan. Tuo miun Raleigh projekti on ollut jäissä nyt turhan kauan. Lähinnä koska en ole päässyt kiekkojen suhteen yksimielisyyteen.
Nyt löytyi erittäin hyvät vanteet, mutta ne onkin tuubi gumekselle.
Jotta idea tässä menopelissä pysyy, niin renkaiden pitäisi olla valkoiset.

Kertokaapas mistä löytyisi valkoisia tuubeja? Tuohon mahtunee maksimissaan 28mm, mutta 23 tai 25 olisi hakusessa.
Ameriikan ihmemaassa noita tuntuisi olevan, mutta euroopasta en itse ainakaan ole löytänyt.

----------


## apartanen

> Aika liki alkais olemaan.



Soma on soma, vaikka haarukka onkin aikastalailla massiivinen.

----------


## pööräilijä

> Kiekoiksi olen ajatellut näitä:
> [url]
> Kuinkakohan paljon enemmän centerlock levyt painaa, kun sellaiset noihin DT:n napoihin joutuu laittamaan.



Samaa mää meitin kun oon kattellu uusia kiekkoja, ja törmäsin olisko ollu Weight Weenies sivulla näitten 2007 xtr levyjen painoon, 127g/160mm levy, taas kun r1 levyt 6pultilla on 87g/160mm. Ja jos laittaa noihi centerlock napoihin adapterit 6pultille, jää vielä 22g keveempi ratkasu kuin xtr:n levyt, todellisessa elämässä voi olla toisin, mutta valmistajien painoilla kävisi noin. adapterit 29g/kpl 
Lisäks tossa on noi uudet podium mmx kehäset kiekot NoTubes ZTR Podium MMX DT-Swiss 190 Ceramic Sapim CX-Ray

----------


## X-terra

Täytyy "porata" noi XTR:n levyt niin saa tuon "painotappion" pois.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> ...todellisessa elämässä voi olla toisin, mutta valmistajien painoilla kävisi noin. adapterit 29g/kpl.



Kyllä tää pitää paikkansa. Mulla oli ennen Hopen kelluvat jarrulevyt XTR-navoissa kiinni DT:n adapterilla, joka tosiaan painoi tuon 29 g/kpl.

Ja mitä tulee jarrulevyjen porailuun, niin sitä tuli muutama vuosi sitten harrastettua niille vanhemmille XTR-levyille. En muista tarkasti, mutta yhdestä levystä taisi lähteä noin 15 g. Suurin osa lähti tuosta teräspinnasta, jossa siis kaikkia reikiä on suurennettu. Näyttää ehkä arveluttavalta, mutta ei käytännössä sitä ole. Nuo levyt ovat olleet jo ainakin pari vuotta lenkkipyörässä kiinni, ja takana lienee jo noin parituhatta tuntia ajelua. Ongelmattomat ovat edelleen.



Hieno on tulossa tuosta X-terran Sparkista! Ja jos yhtään meinaat pitää järkeä touhussa mukana, niin SIDin massaa ei kannata murehtia. Kyseinen keula taitaa toiminnaltaan olla parasta mahdollista FOX F100:n kanssa. Manitou ja DT eivät käyttäjäkommenttien perusteella yllä ihan samalle tasolle. Manitoun (R7 MRD 100 TPC) osalta voin itsekin vahvistaa nuo kommentit, mutta DT:tä en ole päässyt vielä kokeilemaan.

Jarruiksi sekä Hope Mini Pro (vai onko sen nimi nykyään jotain muuta...?) että Formula R1 lienee varma vaihtoehto. Itse oon ollut Hopeihin niin tyytyväinen, ettei Formuloita ole toistaiseksi tullut hankittua, vaikka niillä muutama gramma lähtisikin.

Mun mielestä Easton EC90 on yksi parhaista vaihtoehdoista suoraksi ohjaustangoksi. Se on kevyt (100 g), suht järkevän hintainen ja "pomminvarma" kestävyydeltään. Jos tuosta haluaa sitten vielä jonkin verran ottaa grammoja pois, vaihtoehdot ovat Schmolke ja AX-Lightness, mutta samalla hinta ja järki karkaavat avaruuteen.  :Hymy:

----------


## haedon

X-Terra: Noissa Fun Worksin kiekoissa näyttäisi olevan American Classicin navat. Mulla ainakin kestänyt ihan ok. Itsekin harkitsin Sid WC kaulaa, mutta Light-Bikesissa punnituissa keulissa huomasin tosiaan että painoa on noin 1500g eli saman verran kuin muissa Sideissä. Siksi itselle tulee Manitou R7 mrd Absolute 100mm. painoa reilu 1300g.

Aki: Joo se Becker osui kaatuessa johonkin kantoon ja kärjestä noin 4cm matkalta murtui reuna. Kiskot ehjät joten eikähän siitä saa vielä ajokuntoisen.

Ai pirskatti. Piti olla palaverissa ysiltä......

----------


## micoz

> Itse asiassa, se oli käytännössä kysymys. EN TIEDÄ kääntyykö se pidike, sillä en ihan käytännön syistäkään (täällä ei ole) asioi Biltemassa, enkä ole tuollaista telinettä nähnyt saati käyttänyt.
> Mutta parempaa jatkoa päivälle...



Parempaa huomenta Poriin! Pidike kääntyy 360 astetta. Teline oikein hyväksi havaittu hintaansa nähden, tuo malli on se kalliimpi Bilteman kahdesta vaihtoehdosta.





> Soma on soma, vaikka haarukka onkin aikastalailla massiivinen.



Voi paviaanin pallihiki teidän kanssa, nyt se näyttää epäsopuisalta minunkin silmissäni. Toisaalta kun kuituhaarukalla säästää painossa vissiin kilon vrt. teräshaarukka niin eiköhän näillä mennä. Alumiini ei ole vaihtoehto.





> Tuo on kyllä jotenkin luonnoton... 
> Itsellä tuo siisteystaso pysyy niin töissä kuin kotona tasan niin kauan kun itse pysyy kaukana omasta pöydästä...



' It's a gift and it's a curse ' -Adrian Monk

----------


## apartanen

> Voi paviaanin pallihiki teidän kanssa, nyt se näyttää epäsopuisalta minunkin silmissäni. Toisaalta kun kuituhaarukalla säästää painossa vissiin kilon vrt. teräshaarukka niin eiköhän näillä mennä. Alumiini ei ole vaihtoehto.



Pidä vaan tuo hiilarihaarukka. Ei kannata ottaa vakavissaan kaikkea mitä nöösit netissä sanoo.

----------


## ottojussi

> Voi paviaanin pallihiki teidän kanssa, nyt se näyttää epäsopuisalta minunkin silmissäni. Toisaalta kun kuituhaarukalla säästää painossa vissiin kilon vrt. teräshaarukka niin eiköhän näillä mennä. Alumiini ei ole vaihtoehto.



Tarkoitus pyhittää keinot. Ainakin jos pyörä on tarkoitettu ajoon, eikä koristeeksi.

----------


## micoz

> ...ainakin jos pyörä on tarkoitettu ajoon, eikä koristeeksi.



Ai niin, sekin vielä.. :Leveä hymy:  Meni ehkä hieman autotallipuheiksi joo.

Ensimmäinen työmatka Somalla taitettu tänä aamuna, olin ajoissa työpöydän ääressä. Tai siis en ollut enempää myöhässä kuin yleensäkkään.

----------


## haedon

No eipä ollut Manitoukaan niin kevyt mitä ajattelin:

Manitou R7 MRD Absolute 100mm 1445g lyhentämättömänä
FSA K-force light 175 29/42 695g hilppeineen

----------


## X-terra

Noi FSA:n kammet on yllättävän kevyet, odotin että olisivat painaneet noin 750g, mutta kerrankin tuli kevyempää kuin odotti. SIDillä saa näköjään 70g takkiin tuohon R7 verrattuna. 
MTB-Lohjan yhteislenkeillä saattaa näkyä ensi kesänä useammatkin samanlaisen kammekset, jos nyt saa raahattua itsensä Lohjalle saakka lenkille. Taukoa Lohjan yhteislenkeistä on kuitenkin viitisen vuotta.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kieltämättä yllättävän painava tuo MRD Absolute. Mun MRD TPC 100 oli 220-millisellä kaulaputkella 1322 g, mutta öljymäärän optimoinnin jälkeen päästiin muutama gramma 1300:n alle.  :Hymy: 

Tiedossa oli, että Absolute on hiukan painavampi kuin TPC, mutta eron piti olla vain parikymmentä grammaa. Mahtaakohan toi olla tupaten täynnä öljyä? Avaa ja ota puolet pois, etkä silti huomaa toiminnassa mitään eroa.  :Vink:

----------


## haedon

Joo, varmaan näin onkin. Joskus oli kanssa sama homma Maguran keulan kanssa. Joustomatkasta ei ollut käytössä kuin muutama sentti ja kun avasin niin oli aika paljon öljyä. Kun vähensi niin alkoi toimia ja painokin tippui samalla. Vielä kun lyhentää niin menee varmaan siihen 1350g jollaisia painoja muut saaneet. Silti painavampi mitä Manitou väittää.

Se taisi olla niin että kolmerattainen K-force painoi sen 750g. Ainakin kaksirattainen painaa juuri sen mitä valmistaja ilmoittaakin. Jollain sivuilla on muuten ilmoitettu virheellisesti kaksirattaisenkin painoksi 750g.

----------


## Pekka L

> FSA K-force light 175 29/42 695g *hilppeineen*



Onko tuossa painossa kuvan keskiö? Ei kai?

----------


## haedon

> Onko tuossa painossa kuvan keskiö? Ei kai?



Juuh :Hymy: . Mega Exo keraamisilla laakereilla.

----------


## Pekka L

No sitten on kyllä kevyet :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Osalistaa odotellessa. Jos vaikka siitä saisi jotain vinkkejä miten omasta Strikestä saisi edes 10.x kiloisen lenkkikaverin



Vähän meinas tulla kiirus, mutta sain tuon juuri ja juuri nippuun huomista kanuunalenkkiä varten. Jarruletkuissa on varmaan vielä metri lyhennettävää, mutta muuten tuo alkaa olla valmis ajoon.

Osalista näyttää seuraavalta. Se on lontooksi, kun sai copy-pastella kätevästi. Massasta ei ole toistaiseksi tietoa, mutta tarttee käyttää tuo lähiaikoina puntarilla. Melko kepeeltä kuitenkin tuntuu.  :Hymy: 

brake front: Shimano XTR (160 mm)
brake rear: Shimano XTR (160 mm)
cable housing: Shimano
cassette: Shimano Dura-Ace (12-25)
chain: Shimano Dura-Ace (106 pins) with SRAM power link
crankset: Shimano XTR (22-32-44)
derailleur front: Shimano XT e-type
derailleur rear: SRAM X0 medium cage
fork:	Fox F100 RLC
frame: Scott Strike Ltd (L) with Fox RP3
grips: Syntace cork tape
handlebar: Easton EC90
headset: FSA
pedals: Crankbrothers Eggbeater SL
quick releases: USE Spin Stix Ti
rim tape: duct tape
seat binder: Extralite
seat: Becker Carbon mtb
seatpost: AX-Lightness Europa
shifters: SRAM XO twist shifters
stem: Syntace F99
tires:	Continental Raceking Supersonic 2.2"
tubes: Continental Supersonic
wheelset: Shimano XTR/32 x Sapim CX-Ray/Notubes ZTR Race

----------


## janne kuivakangas

:No huh!:  No huh Mitä pyöriä !  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## apartanen

Melkoinen kaksikko

----------


## pööräilijä

Melkosta palikkaa löyty akilta tosta vaan laittaa runkoon kiinni :Kieli pitkällä:  :Hymy: . upeita on molemmat ja kepeitä epäilemättä :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kiitokset. Strike oli mulla kisakäytössä ennen Sparkkia, jota on sittemmin rakennettu sillä idealla, että jokaiselle osalle on löydyttävä varastosta kohtuullisen kepeä varaosa. Siksi noita palikoita siis löytyi valmiina. Mutta vasta nyt tajusin koota niistä kokonaisen pyörän.  :Hymy:

----------


## Iglumies

> ... Mutta vasta nyt tajusin koota niistä kokonaisen pyörän.



 Ja kohta täytyy varastosta löytyä lisää varaosia.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## phebis

Mikäs on tuntumaero pyörissä... niinku ajaessa? Tuntuuko vuodet strikessä?
Komeeta osalistaa on, ei voi muuta sanoa.

Ite yritän pohtia, että mikä olis hyvä "kisarassi" tuleviin koitoksiin... Spark, Anthem X vai Top Fuel? Ögh. Opiskelijalla hinta ratkaisee, mutta jos sitä vaikka jättäis pari paari-iltaa väliin, niin saattais venyä johonki hiilipitoiseen  :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## JanneT

> 



Spaceripino-stemmi-ergo tanko yhdistelmä aika karmeen näköinen.
Eikä varmasti ole fixi mikään herkku ajettava tollasen ketjunkiristäjän kanssa. Mutta yhtäkaikki, pääasia että saat pyörästäsi itsellesi sopivan, ja kilometrejä alle!  :Hymy:

----------


## Teemu

Ainakin On-one ilmoittaa, että heidän kiristimensä ei ole tarkoitettu fiksikäyttöön. Itselleni ei tulisi pieneen mieleenkään ajaa fiksillä, jossa on tuommoinen viritys, mutta jos käyttää jarruja edessä ja takana, niin kaipa se toimii. Kovin rajuja skidauksia tuo viritys ei kyllä varmasti kestä.

edit.
Jos taas olisin lukenut aiemmatkin viestit, niin olisin huomannut, että pyörähän onkin jo muutettu vaihteelliseksi. Varmaan ihan fiksu veto.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Mikäs on tuntumaero pyörissä... niinku ajaessa? Tuntuuko vuodet strikessä?



Tuli vietettyä täysi työpäivä Striken kanssa metsässä, ja fillari osoittautui positiiviseksi yllätykseksi. Hiukan se on lyhyt Sparkkiin verrattuna, mutta käyttäytyi mukavan ketterästi Nokian kivikkojuurakkopoluilla, jonne izmo kanuunalenkin tänään johdatti. Ketteryyteen vaikuttanee ohjauskulman loivuus, sillä tuo runko taitaa olla alunperin suunniteltu huomattavasti lyhyemmälle keulalle kuin 100-millinen Fox. Mutta erittäin miellyttävä laite tuo omasta mielestäni polkuajelussa on. Takajousituskin toimii mukavan pehmeästi.

Ja kohtuullisen kevytkin siitä tuli. Izmon työpaikan kalibroitu totuuspuntari antoi lukemaksi 9.6 kg.

----------


## MRa

Vielä on matkaa, että tollasen alle 10 kilon täpärin vois koota jämäpalikoista varsinkin kuin nykyinen ainoa täpäri menee ton yli isosti.  Onneks maantiepyörä on sentään kepposempi...  Se olis jo nöyryytys.

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

> Se taisi olla niin että kolmerattainen K-force painoi sen 750g. Ainakin kaksirattainen painaa juuri sen mitä valmistaja ilmoittaakin. Jollain sivuilla on muuten ilmoitettu virheellisesti kaksirattaisenkin painoksi 750g.



Mulle tuli justiinsa eBaysta hankkimani pari vuotta vanhat K-Force -kammet (ei siis K-Force Light). Pelkät kammet 3-ratassysteemillä ilman keskiötä painoivat yllätyksekseni 768g ja kun MegaExo-keskiö on jotain 140-150g, niin kokonaispaino on selkeästi suurempi kuin esim, Deore XT:n.

----------


## elasto

Noin 700g painaa mun K-Force Lightit 2 rattaalla.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Hienot ja kevyet kammet, mutta tuo suurempi eturatas ei taida olla kovin kepeä... Ainakin se näyttää kovin järeältä. TA tai Extralite tilalle, niin keventynee vielä reippaasti.

----------


## t-man

Noissa 2x9:ssä on sitten rattaat 94/58 jaolla, että ihan kaikki rattaat ei mene kiinni. Controltechiltä löytyy, mutta en tiedä kuinka paljon keventävät...

----------


## haedon

> Hienot ja kevyet kammet, mutta tuo suurempi eturatas ei taida olla kovin kepeä... Ainakin se näyttää kovin järeältä.



Joo,vaikka onkin kevennetty koneistamalla sisäpuolelta niin silti painoa on lähes sata grammaa tuolla eturattaalla. Vielä noita 58/94 jaolla rattaita ei valmisteta juurikaan, mutta eiköhän parane kahden eturattaan yleistyessä XX:n ja 10-takapakan ansiosta. Mahdollista olisi tehdä siitä vielä noin 30g kevyempi.

----------


## L.A.D.E

Controltechin setti 29/25 g ja 40/70 g bcd 94/58.Tuli joskus hätäpäissään tilattua enkä katsonut tarkemmin tuota bcd lukua joten ylimääräiset,paketissa...

----------


## elasto

99,6g painaa toi isompi lätty ja 26,3g pienempi.

http://www.fotos.light-bikes.de/main...2_itemId=13038
http://www.fotos.light-bikes.de/main...2_itemId=13036

----------


## X-terra

Kuuriiri toi kotiin hieman kasattavaa, rungon paino täyspitkällä tolpalla 1935 grammaa.


Ohjainlaakeri käpyineen ym. 103 grammaa, takaiskarinlukitusvipu 65 grammaa ja satulan kiinnitin 134 grammaa.



Yhteensä noin 2237 grammaa. Iltapäivällä jos saisi vedettyä nippuun ainakin keulan noiden heebeleiden lisäksi. Matkalla kotiin päin on myös jarrut, vaihteet ja tangon tupit sekä stemmi. Vatuloinnin alla kiekot, tanko ja takapakka. Luultavasti 11-32 XTR tulee taakse, kun kammet ovat FSA:n 29-42 kammekset. Kiekoiksi olisi DT:n 1540:t, mutta luultavasti nuo jää kurakiekoiksi, pyhäkiekoiksi pitäisi hankkia jotain kevyempää, ehkä.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Tosi hieno runko! Mutta toi satulan kiinnitin käytännössä tappaa koko idean integroidusta tolpasta kevennysmielessä, kun kiinnitin painaa saman verran kuin kevyt tolppa, vaikkapa AX Europa tai New Ultimate carbon...  :Irvistys: 

Tietenkin satulan voi kiinnittää tavallisilla tolpan kiinnikkeillä suoraan tuohon integroituun tolppaan, kuten Heinz on homman hoitanut, mutta silloin tarttee aika tarkasti tietää, mille korkeudelle penkin haluaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## X-terra

Metalliklunssi taitaa painaa saman verran kuin Akin combo? Onhan tuo metallijötky tarpeettoman järeän oloinen, mutta saisikohan noita hiilarista? Itse tehden kyllä, mutta olisi varmaan ehdan TI tuotteen näköinenkin.
No, runko valinta tämän ja Spark 10 välillä tapahtui pelkästään ulkonäkösyillä, tiedostaen että varmaan ottaa takkiin painossa +100 grammaa.

----------


## znood

aika mielenkiintoinen toi kiinteä tolppa kyllä  :Hymy:

----------


## haedon

> Kuuriiri toi kotiin hieman kasattavaa...



 :Sarkastinen:  Käviköhän meillä sama kuriiri. Sain nimittäin oman rungon kanssa juuri äsken. Onkohan tullut jo liikaa tilattua Saksasta, kun kuriireilla on mun puhelinnumero tallennettuna ja soittavat ajoissa eukäteen kuljetuksesta :Sekaisin: . Kun pääsen kotiin niin punnitsen Canyonin. Jossain näin muuten noita Scottiin sopivia satulan kiinnittimiä. Olikohan WW:ssä?

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

> Onhan tuo metallijötky tarpeettoman järeän oloinen, mutta saisikohan noita hiilarista?



Todella hieno Spark! Onnittelut!  :Hymy: 
Noita satulankiinnikenysiä tekevät myös Tune ja New Ultimate. Molempien kanssa pitäisi painon pudota reippaasti Ritcheyhin verrattuna.

Hieman samaan asiaan liittyen: mistä löytyisi kevyt satulatolpan kiritysklemmari Scottiin? 
Hope tekee Scottin kokoa, mutta ei ole hirveän kevyt. Muita en ole (vielä) löytänyt...

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Hieman samaan asiaan liittyen: mistä löytyisi kevyt satulatolpan kiritysklemmari Scottiin?



Mulla on Soul Kozak. 9 g titaanipultin kera. Alkuperäisessä on teräspultti, jonka kanssa pannan massa taisi olla 11 g.  :Hymy: 

http://www.soul-kozak.com/bike.htm

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

> Mulla on Soul Kozak. 9 g titaanipultin kera. Alkuperäisessä on teräspultti, jonka kanssa pannan massa taisi olla 11 g. 
> 
> http://www.soul-kozak.com/bike.htm



Hienoa, kiitos. Löysin pienellä haulla myös B-T-P:n hiilikuituisen, mutta hintaa on yli tuplaten tuohon Soul Kozakiin...

Ilmeisesti Extraliten ExtraBolt 13 on kevyin vaihtoehto satulatolpan shimmiksi 34.9-->31.6 ?

Mun Scott on hieman painavampi versio kuin teidän Sparkit: Ransom Carbon...

----------


## haedon

No lähes ketuttaa nyt nimittäin Canyonin sivuilla sanottiin näin: All Canyon models come with a seat post diameter of 31.6 mm. No eipä pidäkään paikkaansa näköjään. Canyon CF:ssä on ainakin 27,2 mm. Nyt on sitten yksi ylimääräinen 31.6mm tolppa toiseen projektiin. Pitäisköhän Samulta tilata combo tähän?

Ja Grand Canyon CF painoi satulatolpan kiristimen ja Acros ipu -laakerin kanssa 1360g. ei hirveästi keventynyt siis Ghost Scandium teamiin verrattuna. Valkoiseksi maalattu versio on varmaan noin 100g painavampi kuin maalaamaton hiilaripintainen versio.

----------


## haedon

Tämän verran sain tänään tehtyä:


Varastossa ollut etuvaihtaja oli liian pienellä pannalla enkä muistanut kampia laittaessa että mulla oli myös e-tyypin XTR kaapissa. Sitten piti ottaa tilapäiseksi maantiepyörän tolppa, kunnes keksin mitä tolppa/satulahässäkkää laitan lopulliseen kokoonpanoon. Jarruletkut täytyy myös lyhentää. Nyt kuntopiiriä.....

----------


## Aki Korpela

Hieno Kanjoni!

----------


## haedon

> Hieno Kanjoni!



Joo, tuosta kuvasta ei vaan saa oikein kuvaa, mutta luonnossa näyttää siistimmältä, kun pinta on sellainen kiiltävän valkoinen. Painokin näyttää lupaavalta jo näillä osilla (ankkureita:satula/tolppa yli 400g ja renkaat 850g kappale) joten eiköhän se asetu ihan asiallisiin lukemiin kesävarustuksella.

Pikaisella koeajolla huomasin geometriankin olevan nyt parempi kuin Ghostissa. Ei pitäisi enää keulia jyrkissä mäissä pidemmän vaakaputken ansiosta. Vielä jos löytyy pitoa nousuihin - kuten Cännärin Prophetissa - niin hyvää tulee :Hymy: .

----------


## apartanen

Komea on Canyon!

----------


## elasto

Haedonin Kanjonista näyttäisi kyllä tulevan todella nätti!




> Kiekoiksi olisi DT:n 1540:t, mutta luultavasti nuo jää kurakiekoiksi, pyhäkiekoiksi pitäisi hankkia jotain kevyempää, ehkä.



Hommaat DT:n XRC 1250:t.  :Vink: 

Asiasta tulikin mieleen, että kuinkahan painavaa kuskia nämä kestää?

http://www.bike-components.de/produc...ufradsatz.html

Oliko toi ZTR Race se kehä missä suosituksena oli maksimissaan 77kg kuski?

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Metalliklunssi taitaa painaa saman verran kuin Akin combo? Onhan tuo metallijötky tarpeettoman järeän oloinen, mutta saisikohan noita hiilarista?



Signature-combo painaa 187 g, joten ei sentään ihan niin painava ole tuo metalliklunssi.  :Hymy:  Mutta tässä olis kepee vaihtoehto. Valmistaja on NoRah, massa 57 g ja hinta 179 euroa.

----------


## X-terra

Taidan mennä toistaiseksi vakio satulaklunssilla, 77g enemmän, mutta ainakin ajoasento haetaan tuolla Ritcheyllä. 
Tuli melkein kuukauden shokki, kun punnitsin XTR:n 160mm ja 140mm levyt. 135g ja 111g oli noiden roottoreiden painot. Tarkoitus olisi virittää R1 takajarruun tuo 140mm levy. Olenko pähkäillyt oikein että jos laitan 160mm IS=>PM etujarrun adapterin taakse, niin silloin jarrusatula asettuu sopivasti 140mm levylle? Ainakin XTR 160mm IS etujarrusatula menee suoraan taakse IS-kiinnitykseen 140mm jarrulevylle.

----------


## L.A.D.E

Jep,itselläni on R1 juuri noin...avid 140 mm levy ja 160 mm etuadapteri...

----------


## Kemizti

> Tämän verran sain tänään tehtyä:
> *kuvasnip*



Hemmetin hienon värinen ja muutenkin tyylikäs canyon  :Hymy:  tulee jotenkin tuo oma mieleen, vähän eri painoluokassa vaan liikutaan, kun mulla toi painaa nykyisillä palikoilla 12,25kg r-techin park-toolilla punnittuna.. jostain pitäis vähän keventää (ja varsinkin kuskista)

----------


## drop

Pyöräprojekti aluillaan, ja kaveri yllytti mopon keulimaan yli. Matkalla on musta runko johon tulee valkoinen foxin keula. Kiekoiksi on tilattu oikein härskit mallit joissa purppura napa ja pinnat sekä valkoiset kehät. 

Tulisko ihmisille mieleen muita purppuraisia osia joita pyörään saisi siroteltua niin että pysyisi vielä hyvän maun rajoissa?

----------


## Lucky13

> ...pysyisi vielä hyvän maun rajoissa?



Jos kerran lähdetään rajaa lähestymään niin eikö ole sama mennä kerralla yli? Tommonen stonga grippi yhdistelmä olisi melko rok.

----------


## drop

Vau, toi on kyllä hieno. Ehkä keltainen menee kyllä överiksi...

tässä kiekot (vasemmanpuoleiset)

----------


## bere

Joo mä oon pahoillani budjetin tuhoamisesta...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## bere

Myös toi lucky13sta postaama purppura stonga ois kyl kuumaa kakkaa noitten kiekkojen kanssa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## drop

> Joo mä oon pahoillani budjetin tuhoamisesta...



Parempi ettei kerrota vaimolle kuinka kalliiksi olet tullut.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## akkki

> Vau, toi on kyllä hieno. Ehkä keltainen menee kyllä överiksi...



No hommaat tohon stongaan vaan haluamasi väriset tupit? Tuskin noi tupit edes kuuluu tohon hintaan.

----------


## drop

> No hommaat tohon stongaan vaan haluamasi väriset tupit?



Juu, mietin vain ääneen...  :Nolous:

----------


## Lucky13

> Vau, toi on kyllä hieno. Ehkä keltainen menee kyllä överiksi...



Jos nuo keltaiset gripit tuntuu jo liioittelulta niin valkoiset Peatyt voisi olla kohtuullisen hyvä valinta. Natsaisi nätisti kiekkoihinkin. Toinen vaihtoehto stongaksi voisi olla esimerkiksi Chromag. Saatavuus vain on tällä hetkellä heikkoa. Jatka vain rohkeasti valitsemallasi tiellä ja muista postata kuvia.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## akkki

> Jatka vain rohkeasti valitsemallasi tiellä ja muista postata kuvia.



Oon ehdottomasti samaa mieltä!  :Cool:

----------


## Tank Driver

> Jos nuo keltaiset gripit tuntuu jo liioittelulta niin valkoiset Peatyt voisi olla kohtuullisen hyvä valinta. Natsaisi nätisti kiekkoihinkin. Toinen vaihtoehto stongaksi voisi olla esimerkiksi Chromag. Saatavuus vain on tällä hetkellä heikkoa. Jatka vain rohkeasti valitsemallasi tiellä ja muista postata kuvia.



Toi Chromag on kyllä suhteellisen hieno kanki, etenkin kromattuna.

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

> Tulisko ihmisille mieleen muita purppuraisia osia joita pyörään saisi siroteltua niin että pysyisi vielä hyvän maun rajoissa?



Truvativilta Stylo-kammet tai Race Facen Atlakset. Samoin löytyy Race Facelta myös purppuran värisiä tankoja...
Tunelta ja Extraliteltä saa purppuran värisiä osia, jne.
Ja sitten on tietty retro-osat esim. eBaysta.

----------


## drop

Kiitos, pidän tuonkin mielessä.

Tässä vielä runko joka onkin jo matkalla, tarrat pitänee vaihtaa harmaisiin.

----------


## VesaP

Yees, tässäpä sit olis uuden projektin aihio. Ridley X-Night -cyclocrossari. Pistän tänne kuvia projektin etenemisestä, mutta tässä muutama kuva puolituntia sitten kotiutuneesta rungosta, ollos hyvä!

----------


## apartanen

Vai tämmönen tapaus. Näyttää komealta

----------


## Teppo

Eiks VesaP:lle pitänyt olla tulossa se Scottin kevein ja kallein krossirunko? Ehkäpä muistan vain väärin. Siisti tuo Ridleykin kyllä on.

----------


## majis

Hienohan toi, joku on näköjään tuonut oikein onnittelukukkia iloisen perhetapahtuman johdosta.

----------


## asb

Syyspyörä renkaantappajasepelille.





64-senttinen Raleigh jostain 70-luvun lopusta.

Takakiekko painaa vähän päälle kolme kiloa.  :Leveä hymy: 

Edit: Tulipa just oikeeseen aikaan rakennusprojekti. Tänään oli vedetty koko työmatkalle sepelit.

----------


## Unkka.T.Kumiankka

Nojakkiprojekti alkaa olla jo aikas loppusuoralla. Kuvan oton jälkeen on tullut vielä ainaskin penkin pehmustus, ja stemmin/pinnan tangon puoleisen pään vahvistus. Takavaihtajan vaijerinkin laitoin ja sille yhdon stopparin mutta vaihteiden säätö tuntuu todella hankalalta, taitaa olla liikaa vielä kuorta joka joustaa. Minkä väriset tankoteipit, ajattelin bianchin sinistä?

----------


## phebis

> Nojakkiprojekti alkaa olla jo aikas loppusuoralla. Kuvan oton jälkeen on tullut vielä ainaskin penkin pehmustus, ja stemmin/pinnan tangon puoleisen pään vahvistus. Takavaihtajan vaijerinkin laitoin ja sille yhdon stopparin mutta vaihteiden säätö tuntuu todella hankalalta, taitaa olla liikaa vielä kuorta joka joustaa. Minkä väriset tankoteipit, ajattelin bianchin sinistä?



 
Tähän kyllä sanonta "polje polje... kyllä sitä ketjua riittää" sopii. :No huh!: 

Melkonen menopeli.. ei siinä mitään. Pistä kuule kaikki vaan ihan mustaks. Renkaan kylkiä myöten (ja sit sellanen viiri, että sut näkee autojen takaa).

----------


## Terwis

Noniin!
Sainpahan projektia hieman etenemään.
Yksivaihde foorumilta löysin pösön keulan tuohon. Tuossa edelliseen keulaan kun ei saanut tuota Cinellin stemmiä mahtumaan eikä kierteetkään käyneet Campan laakeriin.
Tuon pösön keulan kaulaputki oli liian lyhyt 14,5cm jotenka sen tilalle hitsautin tutulla autokori-korjaalalla tuon orkkis keulan kaulaputken.
Putken sisälle hitsattiin tukevoittamaan umpiteräs tankoa 5cm sauman kohdalle.
Enään kiekot hakusessa. Eteen kasaan kiekon tuosta Campan navasta, mutta takanavaksi tulee jokin muu.
Avovanteet meinasin tuohon laittaa vaikka tuossa nurkassa olisi tuubikehätkin.
Täysin valkoisia tuubeja kun ei oikein järkevään hintaan tunnu löytyvä.
 Kiekkojen lisäksi pitäisi jostain löytää toiseen polkimeen laakereiden suojakuppi ja kampiin myös noiden muttereiden suojakupit.

----------


## drop

> Jos nuo keltaiset gripit tuntuu jo liioittelulta niin valkoiset Peatyt voisi olla kohtuullisen hyvä valinta. Natsaisi nätisti kiekkoihinkin. Toinen vaihtoehto stongaksi voisi olla esimerkiksi Chromag. Saatavuus vain on tällä hetkellä heikkoa. Jatka vain rohkeasti valitsemallasi tiellä ja muista postata kuvia.



No löysin nyt saksasta tuota Chromagin purppuraa tankoa. Plussana sama kauppa saisi hoidettua Rubber Queen kumit 2.2" kokoisena ja Black Chilli seoksella.

Nyt sitten seuraava dilemma, eli jarrut. Olen löytänyt parikin hyvää diiliä jarruista, mutta molemmat ovat valkoiset (toinen vähän kirjavampi).

Toinen on käsittääkseni tämmöinen: 



Ja toinen sitten kai tämä (vain jarrut):



Tuo eka varmaan sopis kun on valkoiset kehät ja keula, mutta mitenköhän tuo jälkimmäinen (musta, purppura, valkoinen + tuommoinen sekamelska)?

Vai pitäisikö vain etsiä perinteisemmän väriset?

----------


## stoked stem

Unkka.T.Kumiankka ...Mielenkiintoinen projekti! Mahtaisko jossain olla lisää kuvia ja tietoa?

----------


## Unkka.T.Kumiankka

> Tähän kyllä sanonta "polje polje... kyllä sitä ketjua riittää" sopii.



Ketjua meni noin 2 ja puoli satsia  :Leveä hymy: 




> Unkka.T.Kumiankka ...Mielenkiintoinen projekti! Mahtaisko jossain olla lisää kuvia ja tietoa?



Kuvia ja tietoa löytyy ainakin täältä ja täältä. Kysy ihmeessä lisää jos kiinnostaa. Tänään laitoin etujarrun toimimaan.

----------


## bere

> Tuo eka varmaan sopis kun on valkoiset kehät ja keula, mutta mitenköhän tuo jälkimmäinen (musta, purppura, valkoinen + tuommoinen sekamelska)?
> 
> Vai pitäisikö vain etsiä perinteisemmän väriset?



Eiks noi ekat toimis ihan hyvin? Niitten valkoisten grippien ja lilan tangon kaa?
Noi toiset on kyllä aika räikeät, toimis varmaan jossain kokovalkoisessa pyörässä hienosti. Ton sun projektis kanssa ehkä ei ihan niin hyvin.

----------


## haedon

Mites Hopen ladyversiot?

----------


## bere

pinkki ja purppura ovat eri värejä.

edit: kuva muistuttamaan väristä:

----------


## drop

Tästä se purppura on siis kai tulossa.



Hopet on ihan kivat jarrut, mulla oli aikoinaan vaan liikaa päänrasitusta M4'sten kanssa. X2'et olis kyllä varmaan loistavat, mutta matkattuani Magura -> Hope -> Magura en keksi mitään syytä ostaa muuta kuin saksalaista.  :Hymy:

----------


## Lucky13

> Eiks noi ekat toimis ihan hyvin? Niitten valkoisten grippien ja lilan tangon kaa?
> Noi toiset on kyllä aika räikeät, toimis varmaan jossain kokovalkoisessa pyörässä hienosti. Ton sun projektis kanssa ehkä ei ihan niin hyvin.



Samaa mieltä värimaailmasta. Vielä jos jostain löytyisi laakeriksi tällainen.

----------


## drop

Noita ei taida paljoa olla saatavilla. Etsin kyllä googlella, mutta kovin oli hiljaista. Voisihan sitä Tarmoa pyytää tiedustelemaan suoraan CK'lta löytyiskö nurkista lisää.

Edit:

ylemmät jarrut tilattu. Huomiona muille, crc'ssä loistava tarjous noista Magura Marta SL Mag WC jarruista, ja Merlinissä Loiseista(valkoisina). Molemmissa ilmaiset postit.

----------


## Unkka.T.Kumiankka

Lissää kuvia ensimmäiseltä pidemmältä testiajolta. Vaihteet ei vieläkään toimi edes välttävästi, mutta muuten toimi mainiosti.






Tässä vielä kuva etujarrusysteemistä. Vaijeri ei pysty menemään yläkautta koska  osuisi runkoon käännettäessä, joten viritin sen tulemaan alakautta. Mutkaputki on v-jarrusta. Jarru on haarukan takapuolella jottei ottaisi ketjuihin kiinni. Tässä näkyy myös miten laskin jarrua että se ylettyy vanteelle.

----------


## znood

kesken on vielä  :Hymy: 
puuttuvia osia: kiekot, etuvaihtaja, mittari  :Vink: 

muut löytyy mutta ei oo kii

----------


## Unkka.T.Kumiankka

> kesken on vielä 
> puuttuvia osia: kiekot, etuvaihtaja, mittari 
> 
> muut löytyy mutta ei oo kii



Erittäin tyylikäs satula.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> http://koti.mbnet.fi/solfin2/sivustapieni.jpg



Näyttää kuin suurella etanalla ratsastaisi. Hienohan tuo on. Onko runko itse tehty?

----------


## Unkka.T.Kumiankka

> Näyttää kuin suurella etanalla ratsastaisi. Hienohan tuo on. Onko runko itse tehty?



 :Leveä hymy: , ja joo runko on itsetehty (ja penkki).

----------


## simojoki

> , ja joo runko on itsetehty (ja penkki).



Penkkihän on kun vähän päistään väännetty skedelauta.

----------


## haedon

> , ja joo runko on itsetehty (ja penkki).



Näin asiasta tietämättömänä ja muutenkin tyhmänä kyselen että miksi nojapyöriä ei tehdä etuvetoisiksi ja takaa ohjattaviksi? On nääs niin järkytävät noi ketjuvedot. Muuten tosiaan hienoa työtä tuo pyörä.

----------


## Kuparinen

> Näin asiasta tietämättömänä ja muutenkin tyhmänä kyselen että miksi nojapyöriä ei tehdä etuvetoisiksi ja takaa ohjattaviksi? On nääs niin järkytävät noi ketjuvedot. Muuten tosiaan hienoa työtä tuo pyörä.



Etuvetoisia nojapyöriä on, ihan kaupallisiakin. Takaohjaus onkin sitten vähän toinen juttu, periaatteessa takaohjattava kaksipyöräinen ajoneuvo on epästabiili. Monipyöräisiä takaohjattaviakin on varsin vähän, ohjauskäytös on "yliherkkää". 

Etuvetoisissa nojapyörissä, missä poljinkeskiö on rungossa, ketju on taittopyörillä ohjattu pitkin etuhaarukan sivua ja ketju kiertyy kun haarukka kääntyy. Nykyiset kapeat ketjut kestävät kiertymistä yllättävän hyvin.

Ne mallit, joissa poljinkeskiö kääntyy haarukan mukana, onkin sitten lähinnä "runko-ohjaus", ohjausnivel on istuimen etureunan vaiheilla.

----------


## Unkka.T.Kumiankka

> Näin asiasta tietämättömänä ja muutenkin tyhmänä kyselen että miksi nojapyöriä ei tehdä etuvetoisiksi ja takaa ohjattaviksi? On nääs niin järkytävät noi ketjuvedot. Muuten tosiaan hienoa työtä tuo pyörä.



Kyllähän etuvetoisia nojapyöriä tehdään mutta takavetoisilla on omat puolensa jonka vuoksi ne ovat kautta maailman yleisempiä. Ensinnäkin etuveto vaatii ketjun taittamisen jyrkkään kulmaan haarukan yläpuoleisella ketjupyörällä josta ketju menee kasetille ja sieltä taas takaisin toiselle ketjupyörälle ja edelleen eturattaille. Ketjupyörät hukkaavat tehoa etenkin kun niihin kohdistuu näinkin suuret voimat. Takavedoissa riittää yleensä vain yksi ketjupyörä kuten vaikka minulla. 

Edessä joudutaan yleensä kayttämään suhteellisen pientä vannetta jotta jalat ylettyvät polkemaan ja tämän takia etuvedon yhteydessä joutuu käyttämään tavallista suurempia keskiörattaita (jotka painavat, maksavat ja ovat harvinaisia) järkevän välityssuhteen aikaansaamiseksi.

Itse päädyin takavetoon sen yksinkertaisuuden ja tehokkuuden takia. Etuveto olisi myös vaatinut erityisen leveän haarukan käyttämistä, jollaisia en ainakaan suunnitteluvaiheessa löytänyt olevan myytävänä. Monet noista etuvedon haitoista lieventyvät tai katoavat nojapyörissä joissa istutaan ylempänä. Niitä en kuitenkaan ole pohtinut kun lähinnä nämä lowracerit on nojapyörissä kiinnostanut, jos haluaisin ajaa ylhäällä ajaisin pystypyörällä

Omalukunsa on sitten etuvetofillarit joissa koko etupää kääntyy haarukan mukana. Tällaisen tekoon en kuitenkaan ryhtynyt koska en jaksanut uskoa että MBB-pyörää(MovingBottomBracket) pystyy polkemaan yhtä täysillä ilman että ohjaus vaappuu, voin kuitenkin olla myös väärässä, ainakin voimansiirto on todella tehokas. Joka tapauksessa paljon vaikeampi tehdä koska etuhaarukan joutuu tekemään itse. Tässä kuva MBB-pyörästä, pyörä on Zockra Kouign Amann LD:

Mitä takaohjaukseen tulee, se ei vain yksinkertaisesti toimi. Ainakaan 2-pyöräisissä, pystyssä pysyminen on lähes mahdotonta.
EDIT: Kappas vain joku olikin jo ehtinyt vastailla

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

> Samaa mieltä värimaailmasta. Vielä jos jostain löytyisi laakeriksi tällainen.



Tuosta: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=370287075509

----------


## drop

Oijoi, täähän on kohtuullisen hyvä. Vähän käytetty kyllä mietityttää kun noita ei pitkään aikaan ole myyty, mutta pitäisihän Kingin kestää.

Tarmo lupas kyllä tiedustella suoraan Chris Kingiltä löytyisikö noita vielä nurkista pölyyntymästä / saisko custom värinä tilattua, joten joudun odottamaan saanko sieltä ensin vastauksen.

----------


## Pushkin

> Oijoi, täähän on kohtuullisen hyvä. Vähän käytetty kyllä mietityttää kun noita ei pitkään aikaan ole myyty, mutta pitäisihän Kingin kestää.
> 
> Tarmo lupas kyllä tiedustella suoraan Chris Kingiltä löytyisikö noita vielä nurkista pölyyntymästä / saisko custom värinä tilattua, joten joudun odottamaan saanko sieltä ensin vastauksen.



Onko CK ihan must vai käviskö tällainen?: http://www.speedgoat.com/product.asp...at=37&brand=42

----------


## drop

Wow, voisi toikin käydä. Tietysti täydellinen olisi joku joka pienentäis 1.5" -> 1 1/8" ilman muita kilkkeitä (että tulevaisuudessa voisi halutessaan käyttää myös 1.5" kaulaputkella varustettua keulaa ilman ohjainlaakerin vaihtoa). En nyt heti löytänyt moista purppurana...

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Wow, voisi toikin käydä. Tietysti täydellinen olisi joku joka pienentäis 1.5" -> 1 1/8" ilman muita kilkkeitä (että tulevaisuudessa voisi halutessaan käyttää myös 1.5" kaulaputkella varustettua keulaa ilman ohjainlaakerin vaihtoa). En nyt heti löytänyt moista purppurana...



Käytä 1,5" laakereita ja sorvauta ala- ja yläkooli sellaisiksi, että ne sopii 1,5" laakerille ja 1 1/8" kaulalle.

----------


## drop

Kuullostaa aika hurjalta suunnitelmalta, ehkä menee jo yli oman kipukynnyksen.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Käviskö tää 1.5 -> 1 1/8?

Toimii ainakin Litevillessä.

----------


## H. Moilanen

Enää puuttuu purppura väri.

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Äkkiäkös ton anodisoi? Wikistä ohjeet, toimii!

----------


## drop

Joo, noita ohjainlaakereita jotka menevät 1.5" kaulaputkeen ja sallivat joko 1.5" tai 1 1/8" kaulaputken syöttämisen on olemassa muutamia, mutta kaikki mustia. Chris King sanoo kotisivullaan että he tekevät myös custom värejä, kestää vain tietääkseni niin pitkään ettei ehdi ainakaan tähän ensimmäiseen vaiheeseen.

Ei viittisi hirveesti värien vuoksi tehdä kuitenkaan kompromisseja toiminnallisuudessa.

----------


## drop

Kiekot, jarrut ja kumekset tuli  :Hymy: 

Just sopivan härskit...

----------


## Heikki K

> Kiekot, jarrut ja kumekset tuli 
> 
> Just sopivan härskit...



Heh, odotan innolla lopputulosta. Härskeyttä tullee todellakin riittämään  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Mutta ei parane mennä testaileen tota pöörää  yhen sairaalan vieressä olevalle kalliolle. Ja osta tietä, vaaleenpunanen on niiiiiiin eilispäivää.

----------


## bere

Uhhuhhh, joo täälläkin ootetaan lopputulosta jännityksellä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## drop

Homokaltsut eivät pelota vaikka joskus häiritsivätkin. Loppua en sitten ymmärrä...

----------


## prinssinakki

Ehkä tämän maailmankaikkeuden tyhmin kysymys, mutta onko etujousitukselle tiettyjä vaatimuksia rungon suhteen? Eli toisin sanoen, pystyykö etujousituksen ja mahdollisesti myös levyjarrut laittamaan runkoon kuin runkoon? Haaveissa olisi "hieman" tuunata tuota 12 vuotta vanhaa Tunturia  :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## Muko

Jos puhutaan nykyisistä joustokeuloista, niin ainakin Tunturissa pitäisi olla 1 1/8 tuuman kierteetön ohjainlaakeri. 12-vuotiaassa pyörässä ei sitä varmaankaan ole. 
Jos kuitenkin on, voit asentaa siihen pienijoustoisen joustokeulan levyjarrukorvakkeilla, jolloin saat eteen levyjarrun. Takahaarukkaan voi hankkia adapterin.

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

> Mutta ei parane mennä testaileen tota pöörää  yhen sairaalan vieressä olevalle kalliolle. Ja osta tietä, vaaleenpunanen on niiiiiiin eilispäivää.



Kuten aikaisemmista keskusteluista voi todeta, toi väri on edelleen purppura, ei vaaleanpunainen...
Tuskin homppelit siitä innostuu, sehän on kuninkaallisten väri.

----------


## Lucky13

> Tuskin homppelit siitä innostuu, sehän on kuninkaallisten väri.



Eikös "queen" ole varsin yleisesti seksuaalivähemmistöjen käytössä oleva termi? Taisipa rengastukseksikin tulla Rubber Queenit. Gay tai ei, mutta hyvältä näyttää.

----------


## drop

Onneksi päädyin kuitenkin toistaiseksi Highrollereihin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jazman

Purppura:
http://desktoppub.about.com/cs/color...n/p/purple.htm

p.s. eräissä nimeltä mainitsemattomissa MMO-peleissä purppura merkkasi korkean tason varustusta  (epic items), eli toisin sanoen Drop varustaa fillarinsa eeppisillä osilla  :Vink:

----------


## prinssinakki

> Jos puhutaan nykyisistä joustokeuloista, niin ainakin Tunturissa pitäisi olla 1 1/8 tuuman kierteetön ohjainlaakeri. 12-vuotiaassa pyörässä ei sitä varmaankaan ole. 
> Jos kuitenkin on, voit asentaa siihen pienijoustoisen joustokeulan levyjarrukorvakkeilla, jolloin saat eteen levyjarrun. Takahaarukkaan voi hankkia adapterin.



Ahaa, tämä selvä. Ei auta muuta kuin lähteä tutkailemaan pyörää vähän tarkemmin. Itsellä tosiaan haaveenaa pistää pyörä kokonaan palasiksi ja säästää pelkkä runko ja siitä ruveta rakentelemaan pyörää uusilla osilla.

----------


## drop

> Purppura:
> http://desktoppub.about.com/cs/color...n/p/purple.htm
> 
> p.s. eräissä nimeltä mainitsemattomissa MMO-peleissä purppura merkkasi korkean tason varustusta  (epic items), eli toisin sanoen Drop varustaa fillarinsa eeppisillä osilla



Näihin tunnelmiin onkin hyvä lopetella proggista. Runko saapui tänään, stonga toivottavasti maanantaina. Muut osat päätettiin lähikauppiaan kanssa iltapäivällä, alkuviikosta pääsen toivon mukaan ajelemaan.

edit: niin, ja kiitos vielä kerran kaikille  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Ahaa, tämä selvä. Ei auta muuta kuin lähteä tutkailemaan pyörää vähän tarkemmin. Itsellä tosiaan haaveenaa pistää pyörä kokonaan palasiksi ja säästää pelkkä runko ja siitä ruveta rakentelemaan pyörää uusilla osilla.



Ainakaan rahallisesti tämä ei kannata, jos kaikki osat meinaa uusia.

----------


## sankari

Paljon mustaa, vähän punaista ja yksi vaihde.

----------


## kmw

> Paljon mustaa, vähän punaista ja yksi vaihde.



Bike porn setuppia tulossa. Hyvältä näyttää.

----------


## simojoki

> Paljon mustaa, vähän punaista ja yksi vaihde.



Vaikuttaa todella lupaavalta!  :Hymy:

----------


## A.B.

Menin sitten ostamaan pinta(maali)vikaisen teräsrungon... nyt se on hiottu ja maalattu ihan perus Mastonin 100-sarjan sprayllä. Mitäs konkarit suosittelee jatkon suhteen eli maalia on pari kierrosta ja näyttää ihan ok:lta, mutta pitäisikö tuollaiseen maasturin teräsrunkoon laittaa lakkaa tai vastaavaa pintakäsittelyä maalipintojen suojaksi?  :Sarkastinen: 

Edit: Ai niin kuvia tulee myös, mutta vähän viiveellä.

----------


## steelmän

> Paljon mustaa, vähän punaista ja yksi vaihde.



Ja kaikki oleelliset ovat läsnä, on näemmä syntymässä tyylikäs peli!!!

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Bike porn setuppia tulossa. Hyvältä näyttää.



Kaikki porno on aina kotiinpäin. Pikku vilautuksia odotellaan.  :Vink:

----------


## drop

Hienot on kyllä värit!

----------


## VesaP



----------


## A.B.

No niin otetaan väliin yksi tavallisen tallaajan projektin lähtötilanne...  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Melko hieno crossari on Vesalle tulossa...

----------


## Shamus

Ääh, eihän sitä voinut olla taas painamatta nappia... uus rojekti, mutta paremman puoliskon kokoa!

----------


## VesaP

Ja kasaus jatkuu... Fillarin paino tulee olemaan kokonaisena noin 7.5 - 7.6kg, kunhan ketjun saan asennettua. Asennus odottaa Nokonin helmiä mitkä on tulossa lähipäivinä kotia. Mitä Nokonin helmillä ja ketjuilla on tekemistä keskenään? Ei yhtään mitään, mut haluan saada takavaihtajan mukaan kuvioihin ennenkuin asennan ketjut.

Tässä katkaistaan satulaputkea. Aloitetaan homma laittamalla tämmöinen narutulppaviritelmä tuonne reikään. Mistä lie idea tullutkaan mieleen... Tämä estää pölyn valumisen rungon sisälle. 



Ja tässä muutamia lisäkuvia tämän päivän rakentelun tuloksista:

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Ikävä kuunnella miten pyörä huutaa rapaa, kuraa, mutaa, kaatumisia, yleistä pahoinpitelyä, keskiöön jäätyvää loskaa, yllättäviä juuria ja muuta asiaankuuluvaa.

Onnea krossaamiseen.

----------


## plehti

> Ja kasaus jatkuu... Fillarin paino tulee olemaan kokonaisena noin 7.5 - 7.6kg, kunhan ketjun saan asennettua. Asennus odottaa Nokonin helmiä mitkä on tulossa lähipäivinä kotia.



Hieno kuin mikä - minne piilotit Scott Addictin, joka sulla oli muistaakseni viime vuonna... Sinänsä olisi hauska kuulla vertailevia kokemuksia, kunhan pääset testaamaan Ridleytä tositoimissa...

/ panu.

----------


## znood

kauhee malmikasa toi ridley, luulis vähän ajattelevan mitä komponenttia siihen pistää ettei paina yli viittätosta kiloa!!111

----------


## Muko

Sain Rossinin kasaan.

Ostokunnossa laite oli tällainen:


Ja tänään se on tällainen:

----------


## drop

Postataas vielä projekti-threadiin kun en ole ihan vakuuttunut kaikista värityksistä...



Noita rungon tarrjoja on tommosina punareunaisina ja harmaa-reunaisina. Paketin mukana piti tulla harmaat tarrat jotka mielestäni istuisivat paremmin, nyt tulevat perästä.



Ei tästä näy täydellisesti, mutta joku ei oikein toimi. Ehkä tuo purppura tanko on liikaa, tai sitten valkoiset tupet.

Satulatolppa ja stemmi ovat väliaikaisia, löytyivät pöytälaatikosta ja ajattelin ensin noilla katsoa minkä malliset / pituiset hankin lopullisiksi.

----------


## bere

Uuh. Hyvältähän toi näyttää. Stonga on vähän leveän näköinen mut johtunee kuvakulmasta? Värit toimii must kivasti? Ehkä noi tarrat voi vaihtaa jos kerran uudet on tulossa?

----------


## drop

Stonga on törkeen leveä, siinä on valmiit merkinnät lyhennystä varten.

----------


## Tank Driver

Hieno teline.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Uuh Pyörätne vaan komistuu  :Kieli pitkällä:  Noi pinnat on tosi makeet.-janne

----------


## Subzero

> Ja kasaus jatkuu...



Siisti Ridley hienoilla osilla.
Jos jotain pitäis kommentoida, niin tankoteippien asennuksessa Park Toolin ohjeistukseen (http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=71) tutustuminen ja sen soveltaminen on suositeltavaa. Eli siistit rajat saa aikaiseksi:
1. Kiertämällä tankoteippiä hieman ajatellun loppukohdan yli. 
2. Teippaamalla esim. maalarinteipillä tangon (ja tankoteipin) ympäri. Maalarinteipin reuna haluttuun lopetuskohtaan.
3. Piirtämällä tussilla maalarinteipin reuna näkyviin tankoteippiin (toimii siis vaaleilla tankoteipeillä)
4. Maalarinteippi irti ja sitten leikataan tankoteippi poikki näkyvissä olevaa tussiviivaa pitkin.
5. Värjätään tankoteipin reuna tussilla mustaksi, jos teippi on vaalea (lika ei näy niin hyvin reunoilla)
6. Kiedotaan tankoteippi tangon ympäri ja teipataan lopetus esim. sähköteipin avulla tankoteipin ympäri (sähköteippi ei saa/tarvitse ottaa ohjaustankoon kiinni  :Vink: )
7. Siisti lopputulos valmis!

Esim:






> Ei tästä näy täydellisesti, mutta joku ei oikein toimi.



Pyörä kaipaa ainakin kokonaan valkoista satulaa. Rajapinnat (penkki, gripit, pedaalit) kuljettajan ja pyörän välillä olisi hyvä olla saman väriset  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Kyllä mää olisin enempi huolestunut noista pili-pali-petaaleista.  :Leveä hymy: 

(Vesan Riddleyssä...)

----------


## drop

Mul on paljon polkimia, mutta nuo M-647't on ainoat lukkikset joita voin vaikeammassa maastossa käyttää (unohtaa käyttävänsä lukkiksia ja pääsee kuitenkin heti irti).

Ongelma taitaa olla ne katselukulmat joissa pinnat eivät näy, mutta stonga loistaa. Se on jotenkin irrallaan kokonaisuudesta.

----------


## juminy

> Ongelma taitaa olla ne katselukulmat joissa pinnat eivät näy, mutta stonga loistaa. Se on jotenkin irrallaan kokonaisuudesta.



Mustat gripit ja keula vois sopia paremmin. Mustaa logotonta bashia huutais kanssa.

----------


## VesaP

> Kyllä mää olisin enempi huolestunut noista pili-pali-petaaleista. 
> 
> (Vesan Riddleyssä...)



Täh?  :Sekaisin:  Kevyet kuin mitkä (yhdet kevyimmistä maastopolkimista) ja jalka pysyy polkimessa kuten muissakin itselläni olleissa lukkopolkimissa... Ei valittamista ainakaan tähän mennessä mitä nyt maasturilla jokusen lenkin niillä olen polkenut. Päätin sit hommata samanlaiset myös tähän cc:hen.

Ja tankonauhat ON just niinkuin halusinkin. Sanoi ParkToolin ohjeet mitä tahansa... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Concorde

VesaPeen yö-ridley on kyllä hiano!

----------


## jaakkoso

Hieno on VesaP:n X-Night! Tässä oma karvalakkimalli lähes valmiina. Valitan epäselvistä kuvista, tähän hätään ei muuta kameraa ollut.

----------


## VesaP

> Hieno on VesaP:n X-Night! Tässä oma karvalakkimalli lähes valmiina.



Ridley cc vallankumous palstalla menossa näköjään.  :Leveä hymy: 

Hieno on teikäläisenkin peli! Mää odottelen käsiojossa postipekkaa josko jo tänään tulisi puuttuvat romut (ne Nokonit) omaani jotta saisi pelin kasaan ja ajokuntoon... Ukko tosin pääsee ajamaan aikaisintaan viikonloppuna, ja silloinkin vain lähikorttelin kiertoa puhelimen nappi korvassa korkeintaan.  :Vihainen:

----------


## Lasse

> Ridley cc vallankumous palstalla menossa näköjään. 
> 
> Hieno on teikäläisenkin peli! Mää odottelen käsiojossa postipekkaa josko jo tänään tulisi puuttuvat romut (ne Nokonit) omaani jotta saisi pelin kasaan ja ajokuntoon... Ukko tosin pääsee ajamaan aikaisintaan viikonloppuna, ja silloinkin vain lähikorttelin kiertoa puhelimen nappi korvassa korkeintaan.



Hieno Ridley Vesa, mut tarkoittaaks tää nyt sitä että traineriajot vähenee? :Vink:

----------


## VesaP

> Hieno Ridley Vesa, mut tarkoittaaks tää nyt sitä että traineriajot vähenee?



Thanks! Mut joo, ei ne vähene, tää on uusi koriste muiden joukkoon seinälle vaan.  :Leveä hymy:  Ei kait kukaan hullu tuolla ulkona aja, pimeetä ja märkää. Örk.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Plus

Hienoja on Ridleyt...

Pitäisköhän vaihtaa valkoiset vaijerinkuoret omaan Kubotaankin, ne näyttää niin kivalta mustaa hiilaria vasten.

Vesalla näyttää olevan pullotelineen paikat mutta Jaakolla ei? Meneeko X-fire paljon yli 8 kg?

----------


## orcatri

> Ridley cc vallankumous palstalla menossa näköjään.



On kyllä komioita pelejä kumpainenkin. Itsellänikin Ridley on lähes ykkösvaihtoehto seuraavaksi krossariksi.

Kiinnittikö muuten kukaan muu huomiota pullotelineisiin? Tai oikeammin niiden puuttumiseen X-firestä. Ridleyn sivujen mukaan missään muussa mallissa kuin Crossbow'ssa ei niitä pitäisi olla. Ulkomaan voorumeilta on myös ristiriitaista tietoa, että jossain rungoissa pullotelinepaikat on ja jossain ei. Saako ne valita "lisävarusteena"? Vähän vastaava juttu ovat Crossbow-mallin lokarikiinnikkeet: taaskin kotisivujen mukaan ne rungosta löytyvät, mutta ei niitä kyllä oikeasti kaikissa Crossbow-rungoissa ole.

----------


## jaakkoso

Punnitukseen ei ole pyörä vielä päässyt, mutta tarpeeksi kevyeltä alkaa jo tuntua. Kyllähän tuossa olisi vielä paljon keventelyn varaa, mutta taitaapa olla suomen rapakeleihin turhaa hommaa. Pullotelineiden reiät on mahdollista valkata kun fillaria tilaa.

----------


## wanderer

Eipä raaskis noita paria Ridleytä loskakurassa pilata.

----------


## French Connection

> Vähän vastaava juttu ovat Crossbow-mallin lokarikiinnikkeet: taaskin kotisivujen mukaan ne rungosta löytyvät, mutta ei niitä kyllä oikeasti kaikissa Crossbow-rungoissa ole.



Juuri Crossbown itselleni tilasin, ja siihen tosiaankin sai valita, tulevatko runko ja keula lokarikiinnikkeiden kanssa vai ilman (muihin Ridleyn malleihin tätä vaihtoehtoa ei ollut).

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Mun Supercrossiin sai kyllä myös valita tilausvaiheessa 0,1 tai 2 pullotelineen paikkaa. Lokasuojan paikkoja en edes kysellyt.  :Vink: 

Ja, ei kai cx-pyörä kurassa pilalle mene, sinnehän se on tarkoitettu. Pyörä tykkää siitä, että sillä ajetaan.  :Hymy: 

edit: Vesan "narutulppaviritelmä" kyllä riipaisi päivän parhaat naurut irti. Löytyikö wc:n peilikaapista?

----------


## wanderer

Toki pyörä tykkää että sillä ajetaan, mutta hienon pyörän muuttumista paskeeksi ei haluaisi nähdä. Ja kun ainakin E-Suomen talvessa kökkökeliä riittää monta kuukautta, niin paskeeksihan pyörä siellä ulkona ajettaessa muuttuu. Mutta onhan hienoa (puhdasta) pyörää kivempi kattella olohuoneen seinällä. Oman monikäyttöpyöräni jota myös cyclocross-pyöräksi sanotaan, olen hylännyt likaisena kolhoosin pyörävarastoon.

----------


## järppä

> edit: Vesan "narutulppaviritelmä" kyllä riipaisi päivän parhaat naurut irti. Löytyikö wc:n peilikaapista?



Naureskelin itsekseni tismalleen samalle asialle kunnes huomasin että viritelmässä taitaa sittenkin roikkua muovinaru, mikä kieli DIY -henkisestä ratkaisusta  :Leveä hymy: 

Jottei menisi kokonaan off-topicin puolelle, niin pakko todeta että hieno fillari on Vesalle tulossa. Taas kerran. Hetken aikaa ihmettelin pullontelinevalintaa (...miksei Recordia?  :Vink: ), mutta nämä ilmeisestikin on valittu värin takia.

----------


## Gekko

> Postataas vielä projekti-threadiin kun en ole ihan vakuuttunut kaikista värityksistä...
> 
> 
> 
> Noita rungon tarrjoja on tommosina punareunaisina ja harmaa-reunaisina. Paketin mukana piti tulla harmaat tarrat jotka mielestäni istuisivat paremmin, nyt tulevat perästä.
> 
> 
> 
> Ei tästä näy täydellisesti, mutta joku ei oikein toimi. Ehkä tuo purppura tanko on liikaa, tai sitten valkoiset tupet.
> ...



Valkoinen satulatolppa tuohon sopis. Tekis valkoisesta värityksestä kokonaisemman.

Nuo tarrat kyllä sopii väritykseen.

Kun rupeaa värien kanssa "pelleilemään" niin kannattaa olla tarkkana. Se on oikeasti hankalaa...niinkuin Droppikin on tullut huomaamaan.  :Vink: 
Mutta hienoa siviilirohkeutta on kyllä väreissä. :Hymy:

----------


## drop

Joo, kaduttaa jo että aloitti...

Hain tänään mustat tupet, sopii mielestäni paremmin. Nyt sitten huomasin että CRC'ssä olisi musta rokkarin Lyrik solo air lähes ilmaiseksi (1.5" kaulaputkella). Syyhyttää niin penteleesti, toivottavasti tuote loppuu ennen kuin lankean.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Cyklooppi

> Kiinnittikö muuten kukaan muu huomiota pullotelineisiin? Tai oikeammin niiden puuttumiseen X-firestä. Ridleyn sivujen mukaan missään muussa mallissa kuin Crossbow'ssa ei niitä pitäisi olla. Ulkomaan voorumeilta on myös ristiriitaista tietoa, että jossain rungoissa pullotelinepaikat on ja jossain ei. Saako ne valita "lisävarusteena"?



Ainakin joidenkin ulkomaisten kauppojen sivuilla esim. X-Fire:n rungoissa on paikat pullotelineelle, mutta Ridleyn omien sivujen runkovalikoimassa niitä ei ole. Mene ja tiedä saako sitten tilattua vai onko niin että vanhemmissa malleissa on ja 2010-malleissa ei.

Mutta niin on hienoja *jaakkoso*:n ja *VesaP*:n Ridleyt, että kuola valuu!!! Mielenkiinnolla kyselen minkä kokoisia kuskeja olette ja minkä kokoiset on menopelit. Itse kun olen 176 cm ja jalan sisämitta 78, kokoa 50 kokeillut, mutta jäin arpomaan kokoa 48, jota en ole päässyt vielä kokeilemaan.

----------


## Gekko

> Joo, kaduttaa jo että aloitti...
> 
> Hain tänään mustat tupet, sopii mielestäni paremmin. Nyt sitten huomasin että CRC'ssä olisi musta rokkarin Lyrik solo air lähes ilmaiseksi (1.5" kaulaputkella). Syyhyttää niin penteleesti, toivottavasti tuote loppuu ennen kuin lankean.



Elä ny hyvä miäs vaan mustaa keulaa laita...Toi valkoinenhan on aivan super tuohon!  :No huh!:

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Valkoinen satulatolppa tuohon sopis. Tekis valkoisesta värityksestä kokonaisemman.



Siis dropin fillarihan ihan huutaa lisää valkoista väriä. Valkoisella rungolla se hoituis parhaiten.  :No huh!:

----------


## Gekko

> Siis dropin fillarihan ihan huutaa lisää valkoista väriä. Valkoisella rungolla se hoituis parhaiten.



Liika on liikaa... :Vink:

----------


## drop

Heh  :Leveä hymy: 

Sen Lyrikin suurin etuhan olisi pidempi joustomatka jota saisi sitten spacereilla säädeltyä (eli keskuspuistoon se 140-150mm ja kalpikseen 160mm). 

Vaimo pakotti testaamaan mustaa ohjaustankoa ja valkoisia grippejä, ja näyttäähän tuo yhdistelmä kyllä selkeästi paremmalta. Eli purppura tanko on nyt sitten toistaiseksi sivussa.

Tarviskos joku vielä ajamattoman 2010 mallisen foxin float RL keulan?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

> Heh 
> 
> Sen Lyrikin suurin etuhan olisi pidempi joustomatka jota saisi sitten spacereilla säädeltyä (eli keskuspuistoon se 140-150mm ja kalpikseen 160mm). 
> 
> Vaimo pakotti testaamaan mustaa ohjaustankoa ja valkoisia grippejä, ja näyttäähän tuo yhdistelmä kyllä selkeästi paremmalta. Eli purppura tanko on nyt sitten toistaiseksi sivussa.
> 
> Tarviskos joku vielä ajamattoman 2010 mallisen foxin float RL keulan?



Tarvis ja sen stongan. Mä voin kyllä maksaa postikulut.

----------


## Lucky13

> Joo, kaduttaa jo että aloitti...



Eipäs rasvata vielä köyttä. Täältä katsottuna ongelma ei ole purppura vaan valkoinen. Vähemmän valkoista ja enemmän mustaa tyyliin

----------


## drop

Silmiin sattuu  :Leveä hymy: 

Mutta hieno väri tuo purppura *alentaa kontrastia näytöstä*

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Ainakin joidenkin ulkomaisten kauppojen sivuilla esim. X-Fire:n rungoissa on paikat pullotelineelle, mutta Ridleyn omien sivujen runkovalikoimassa niitä ei ole. Mene ja tiedä saako sitten tilattua vai onko niin että vanhemmissa malleissa on ja 2010-malleissa ei.



Jos mää nyt sit pikkasen avitan...VesaP:n rungossa on piäni kustomointi by Miä ja siksi siinä on pullotelineen paikat.

----------


## jaakkoso

> Mutta niin on hienoja *jaakkoso*:n ja *VesaP*:n Ridleyt, että kuola valuu!!! Mielenkiinnolla kyselen minkä kokoisia kuskeja olette ja minkä kokoiset on menopelit. Itse kun olen 176 cm ja jalan sisämitta 78, kokoa 50 kokeillut, mutta jäin arpomaan kokoa 48, jota en ole päässyt vielä kokeilemaan.



181cm ja 82cm. Fillarin koko on 52cm.

----------


## Cyklooppi

Hyvä tietää. Mun mitoituksilla tuo 48 tuskin jää liian pieneksi.

----------


## Samu Ilonen



----------


## Shimaani

On se Helmi.  :Hymy:

----------


## drop

Joo, upea!

----------


## orcatri

> Mutta niin on hienoja *jaakkoso*:n ja *VesaP*:n Ridleyt, että kuola valuu!!! Mielenkiinnolla kyselen minkä kokoisia kuskeja olette ja minkä kokoiset on menopelit. Itse kun olen 176 cm ja jalan sisämitta 78, kokoa 50 kokeillut, mutta jäin arpomaan kokoa 48, jota en ole päässyt vielä kokeilemaan.



Minä olen saman mittainen kun sinä, mutta sisäjalka on 84 cm. Koon 52 Crossbowta olen koeponnistanut ja ihan mukiinmenevähän se oli - just samanmittainen vaakaputki kuin Orcassani. Saattaisin kyllä kallistua viiskymppisenkin suuntaan. Sinuna kyllä katselisin hieman matalammilla geometrioilla olevia krossareita. Ellei nyt sitten ole pakko belgialaista saada. On meinaan lyhytjalkaisilla kulkuset pahasti tulilinjalla noissa Ridleyn krossareissa.

----------


## orcatri

> On se Helmi.



 



> Joo, upea!



On.

----------


## Cyklooppi

> Sinuna kyllä katselisin hieman matalammilla geometrioilla olevia krossareita. Ellei nyt sitten ole pakko belgialaista saada. On meinaan lyhytjalkaisilla kulkuset pahasti tulilinjalla noissa Ridleyn krossareissa.



Tämänkin olen tiedostanut. Pää on vaan tainnut jumittua tuohon Ridley:hin (eli Belgialainen on saatava) ja vaihtoehtojen määrä sekoittaa vielä lisää.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Juide

Tuossa malliksi toinen 50cm kokoinen Ridley. Penkin korkeus 72cm, kuski 174, jalan sisämitasta ei nyt tietoa mutta en ole persjalkainen. 110mm stemmillä on metsässä hyvä, mutta tiellä tulee ikävä pitempää.



Sopinee tänne topiciin, kun mikään pyörä ei ole koskaan valmis.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Shamus

Helmi on kyllä helmi!

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> Eipäs rasvata vielä köyttä. Täältä katsottuna ongelma ei ole purppura vaan valkoinen. Vähemmän valkoista ja enemmän mustaa tyyliin



Samoilla linjoilla Lucky13 kanssa. Musta keula olisi parempi. 

Tein itse virheen pari vuotta sitten kun vaihdoin Epiciin valkoisen keulan mustan sijalle. Etukäteen tuntui hyvältä idealta, jälkeenpäin in niinkään. 

Suurin syy lienee tänä päivänä se, että jokainen valmistaja pistää jo karvalakkimalleihinkin valkoisen keulan, muista väreistä riippumatta. Toinen ääni mustalle keulalle!

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Mmmmhhh.... Epic.... 
Vanha suola janottaa.

----------


## drop

Sormi hipoo ostonappia... 

Hain eilen iphoneen loistavan softan nimeltään "Clinometer" jolla saa mitattua kallistukset ja kulmat. Sen mukaan tuon pyörän ohjauskulma 140mm keulalla on 70 astetta, joka kuullostaa kyllä hurjalta (valmistajan mukaan pitäisi olla 69 tällä keulalla). Laskeskelin että tuolla (mustalla) 160mm keulalla ohjauskulmaksi tulisi just sopiva 68.5...

----------


## French Connection

> Mutta niin on hienoja *jaakkoso*:n ja *VesaP*:n Ridleyt, että kuola valuu!!! Mielenkiinnolla kyselen minkä kokoisia kuskeja olette ja minkä kokoiset on menopelit. Itse kun olen 176 cm ja jalan sisämitta 78, kokoa 50 kokeillut, mutta jäin arpomaan kokoa 48, jota en ole päässyt vielä kokeilemaan.



Tuuppaanpa mäkin lusikkani tähän samaan soppaan: kokonaispituus 170 cm + jalan sisämitta 79 cm = Ridley Crossbow kokoa 48 --> yhtään korkeampi ei ainakaan mun makuuni saisi olla, vaikka mun ei sattuneista syistä tarvitse pelätä kulkusten litistymistä  :Leveä hymy: 

Yksilöllisiä juttujahan nämä ovat, mutta Ridleyn oman taulukon mukaan jalan sisämitta 78 cm viittaa kovasti kokoon 48 (koossa 50 "min. legsize" peräti 81,5 cm):
http://data.ridley-bikes.com/sizes/sizes-en.pdf

Ja täällä taasen "stand-over height" kertoo samaa (koossa 48 juuri 78 cm ja koossa 50 jo 80 cm):
http://www.ridley-bikes.com/pd/fi/en...ssbow/geometry

Nimim. Terveisiä konsultille, joka viime hetkellä esti mua tilaamasta liian korkeaa pyörää  :Nolous:

----------


## VesaP

> Mutta niin on hienoja *jaakkoso*:n ja *VesaP*:n Ridleyt, että kuola valuu!!! Mielenkiinnolla kyselen minkä kokoisia kuskeja olette ja minkä kokoiset on menopelit. Itse kun olen 176 cm ja jalan sisämitta 78, kokoa 50 kokeillut, mutta jäin arpomaan kokoa 48, jota en ole päässyt vielä kokeilemaan.



Kiitoksia kehuista! Fillari on rakennettu tunteella, ja säästelin jopa kirosanoja kasauksen aikana.  :No huh!:  Sanainen arkku repesi vain siinä vaiheessa kun huomasin että mulla ei olekaan tarpeeksi pitkää jarruvaijeria enää jäljellä. No, jäihän tuohon nykyiseenkin ainakin 2 milliä kiinnikkeen jälkeen vielä haituvia jäljelle joten eiköhän se siinä pysy...

Vieläkin odotan pakettia brittein saarilta, joten ei ole peli ajokunnossa valitettavasti. Kovin houkuttelevasti se tuolla nojaa kaapin oveen ja pyytää suorastaan että "hyppää päälle ja vie mut tuonne sateeseen ulos..."

Ja raamissa tosiaan ei ollut pullotelineen reikiä valmiina, eikä sitä ainakaan ostopaikan webbishopin mukaan voinut valitakaan. En tiedä olisko ne saanut jos olis myyjältä privaatisti kysynyt ensin että tekiskö Ridley reiätkin sinne. No, Samulta ostin sit 4 kpl reikiä runkoon ja nyt on pullotelineetkin kiinni. Niitä tarttee jos eksyy metsästä ( :Sarkastinen: ) maantienpuolelle lenkkiä sillä heittämään ja saa myös Lupinen pulloakun kiinni pimeälenkkejä varten.

Jeps, mut se turhasta höpinästä, tuo mun rungon koko on 50. Ja meikä itte on 179cm pitkä, mutta mulla on kovin lyhyet koivet. En muista paljonko toi jalan sisämitta olikaan mutta keskivertoa lyhemmät se oli kuitenkin. (offtopiccia: Ja mun vanha Giant CC oli kokoa S, ja nykyinen maantie-Prince on kokoa 51.5 muistaakseni. maasto-scale tosin on kokoa M yllättäen, mutta silti ihan sopiva, eli maastopelistä ei ihan pienintä tarvinnut valita)

Edit: Ainiin, ja miksi ei tullut Recordin pullotelineitä? No, nyt saan lokaa niskaan, mutta pakko sanoa että Recordi on HUONO tuossa pullotelinepuolella!! Onhan ne coolit, kevyet ja siistit, mutta pullot ei pysy niissä, ei sit millään! Maantiepinassa vaikka ajaa "tasaisella" asfaltilla niin pullot nousee väkisin telineistä ylös ja lopulta tippuu jos niitä ei tunge takaisin telineen pohjalle. En viitsi edes kuvitella miten huonosti pullot pysyisi niissä kun ajaa talvella "nimismiehenkiharalle" jäätynyttä tienvierustaa. Jo Vätternissä piti muistaakseni pullot ottaa käteen sen yhden kylän kohdalla missä oli se mukulakiviosuus. Ja joo, lisäksi juuri nämä Eliten telineet oli esteettisesti pirun hienot mielestäni, ja niiden suunnittelu on mielestäni onnistunut. Teline joustaa muttei jousta liikaa --> pullot mennee ja irtoaa paikoiltaan hienosti mutta silti pysyvät kiinni tarpeeksi hyvin.

----------


## L'una

Basso CC myyty, luovutus huomenna ja tilatusta rungosta ei ole edes toimituspäivää tiedossa. Haikea ja vaikea tilanne..Ohjaustangosta ja stemmistä on vain väri tiedossa, muuten rojut valmiina.

----------


## VesaP

Tulihan se valmiiksi, joten tässä pari loppukuvaa projektista...






Ja näin jätän estraadin muiden projekteille kun tämä oma tuli valmiiksi. Talent tuomarin mukaan, pisteet on nollattu ja estraadi on teidän.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## järppä

> Edit: Ainiin, ja miksi ei tullut Recordin pullotelineitä? No, nyt saan lokaa niskaan, mutta pakko sanoa että Recordi on HUONO tuossa pullotelinepuolella!! Onhan ne coolit, kevyet ja siistit, mutta pullot ei pysy niissä, ei sit millään!



Eipä tule lokaa niskaan, ainakaan täältä. Tähän voisi lisätä, että noilla Recordin telineillä on ollut taipumusta hajota. Mulla on ollut vain yksi kappale ja se on kestänyt, mutta sepä onkin viimeiset kaksi kesää koristanut vain varastoa  :Hymy:  Joissakin asioissa toiminnallisuus ajaa esteettisyyden ohi. Vaikka nuo Eliten telineet ovat ainakin omaan silmiini ihan kivan näköiset.

Ei muuta kuin onnea valmistuneelle pyörälle ja kireitä ketjuja

----------


## A.B.

Aikaisemmin tuli postattua se kuva Surlyn Karate Monkey rungosta, joka oli hiomanpaperikäsittelyssä. Nyt se on kasattu nurkista löytyneiden osien avulla koeajoon:



Seuraavaksi pitää hankkia uusi ohjaintanko, jarrut, etukiekko, jne... eli projekti jatkuu, mutta piti vaan saada runko ajoon  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## drop

Peittelin ärsyttävän räikeitä tarroja testin vuoksi mustalla sähköteipillä. Keula taitaa nyt sitten vaihtua järeämpään, tuon kanssa tulee turhan jyrkät kulmat.

----------


## px

Kattelin vähän noita varastoon kertyneitä osia, kai näistäkin kohta jo jonkin kaliapöörän sais aikaseksi  :Nolous: . Tuon kuvaan eksyneen digivaa'an vois sijoittaa vaikka satulan päälle varoittamaan kuskin ylipainosta  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> px

Onko sulla kahdet ärykköset?  :No huh!:  Tätä on varmaan tullu jo kysyttyä aiemminkin, mutta mitäs noi nyt sitten painaa pultteineen jarrulevyineen adaptereineen kaikkineen?

----------


## px

Juu, toiset tuli enempi tai vähempi heräteostoksena. Näissä on vielä hiilikuitukahvatkin, mutta eipä niillä montaa grammaa säästä. Punnitsen noi vaikka kunnolla kuvien kanssa kun pääsen illalla kotia.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Aikaisemmin tuli postattua se kuva Surlyn Karate Monkey rungosta, joka oli hiomanpaperikäsittelyssä. Nyt se on kasattu nurkista löytyneiden osien avulla koeajoon.



Asiallinen peli, kuinka tuo 1-lehtisyys edessä on hoidettu? Onko minäkaiset ohjurisysteemit...

Niin, ja kuinka koeajot sujuivat.  :Hymy:

----------


## L'una

Tänään saapui paketti Mäkelänkadulle. Ja tänään läks Basso.
Iloisia uutisia neuvolavaa'alta:
Runko 58  cm: 1.240 g
Lyhentämätön etuhaarukka 480 g

Ja sitten muutamia pikatilauksia ja osasiirtoja maantie Colnagosta..
Kuvia ja raporttia tulossa.






> Basso CC myyty, luovutus huomenna ja tilatusta rungosta ei ole edes toimituspäivää tiedossa. Haikea ja vaikea tilanne..Ohjaustangosta ja stemmistä on vain väri tiedossa, muuten rojut valmiina.

----------


## Gekko

> Kattelin vähän noita varastoon kertyneitä osia, kai näistäkin kohta jo jonkin kaliapöörän sais aikaseksi . Tuon kuvaan eksyneen digivaa'an vois sijoittaa vaikka satulan päälle varoittamaan kuskin ylipainosta



Jos jossain vaiheessa kyllästyt noihin punaisiin jarruihin niin ei kun vaan ilmoitat mulle. Sopis aika penteleen hyvin mun pyörään... :Vink:

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> Kattelin vähän noita varastoon kertyneitä osia, kai näistäkin kohta jo jonkin kaliapöörän sais aikaseksi . Tuon kuvaan eksyneen digivaa'an vois sijoittaa vaikka satulan päälle varoittamaan kuskin ylipainosta



Älä nyt turhaan noita varastoon kertyneitä osia pistä pyörään kiinni. Myy minulle.  :Hymy:  

Punaiset Formula R1:set, F99 stemmi, gripshift vaihtajat... Menisi omaan pyörään kuin nappi silmään.  :Hymy:  

Edit: Gekko... Saunan takana voitais sopia noista punaisista vormuloista.  :Vink:

----------


## A.B.

> Asiallinen peli, kuinka tuo 1-lehtisyys edessä on hoidettu? Onko minäkaiset ohjurisysteemit...
> 
> Niin, ja kuinka koeajot sujuivat.



Tällä hetkellä siinä on vain bashring, mutta yllätyksellisesti se piti ketjun silti hyvin paikoillaan  :No huh!:  Rattaaksi laitoin blackspiren Duel slalom, joka vaikuttaa pitävän hyvää huolta ketjusta  Tarkoituksena oli kyllä laittaa sisäpuolelle jotain kevyttä eli esim N-gear jumpp tms. GrannyGod:a olen harkinnut, mutta luulen ettei se mahdokkaan runkoon...  :Sarkastinen: 

Koeajo oli erittäin hieno kokemus! Tuntui olevan erittäin ketterän & kevyen oloinen pyörä, ainakin kun vertailen Spider 29:iin.  Mutta onhan se erilaista ajaa takajäykkää kuin täpäriä, ekalla koeajolla gumes oikein pohkesi kun lasketteli juurakkoa "vanhaan" malliin...  :Vink:

----------


## px

> mitäs noi nyt sitten painaa pultteineen jarrulevyineen adaptereineen kaikkineen?



En löytänyt kameran salamaa muuttohässäkän keskellä joten kuvaaminen jäi, mutta: Etu- ja takajarru, 160mm etulevy ja 140mm alligatorin takalevy, taakse 140mm adapteri, 12kpl titaanipultteja levyille, 4kpl 18mm titaanipultteja adapterille, neljä prikkaa ja 2kpl 18mm teräspulttia eteen (ei löytynyt tähän hätään kuutta titaanista) yhteensä 555,3g. Tasan 550g tulee kun  vaihtaa nuo kaksi teräspulttia titaanisiksi. Lisägrammoja sitten päälle jos joutuu latomaan lisää prikkoja. Ja tuo tylsänmustanharmaa normiversio ois sitten kuulemma about kympin keviämpi ilman anodisointia. Tässä tapauksessa kyllä otan sen 10g mieluusti takkiin blingblingin myötä  :Vink: 

Punnittu  88g ja 61g levyillä.

----------


## px

> Jos jossain vaiheessa kyllästyt noihin punaisiin jarruihin niin ei kun vaan ilmoitat mulle. Sopis aika penteleen hyvin mun pyörään...







> Gekko... Saunan takana voitais sopia noista punaisista vormuloista.



Sen verran oon tykänny ensimmäisen parin toimivuudesta (ja painosta  :Sarkastinen: ) että voi tulla saunan takana ahdasta  :Vink: . Vaan kyllähän ne tosiaan tuohon Kikanttiin sopisi, ei käy kieltäminen.

----------


## Rookie

Huh! koko threadi tuli luettua läpi ja jotain ehkä opinkin, mutta kauheemmin ei mistään kompastuskivistä ollut juttua. Onko toi noin helppoa?
Oletteko esim. rotsannut keskiöitä tms. vai meneekö osat heittämällä nykyrunkoihin?

Vastaava Hussar runkosetti on itelle tulossa kuin znood:lla, mutta osaset on hiukan vielä hakusessa. Budjetti osasille on n. 5 hunttia ja alustavasti olen katsellut Sram rivalia, campan velocea ja centauria tai Shimpan Ultegra SL:ää compi kammilla. Tietäs vaan mihin lankeen.

Rookie

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Tasan 550g tulee kun  vaihtaa nuo kaksi teräspulttia titaanisiksi.



Kiitos. Noin 50 g kevyempi kuin Hope Mini Pro.

----------


## L'una

Tästä lähtee CC:hen Fulcrum Zerot, Recordit jarruja lukuunottamatta, ja kammet vaihtuu Record Compacteihin - tulossa kolmannelta osapuolelta. Jarruiksi TRP Carbon Cantileverit. Ohjaustanko ja stemmi vielä auki 3T?
Iloinen yllätys oli Colnagon hiilarityön laatu, nyt kun se on irstaasti esillä.

----------


## Shamus

Ooohhh.. Prestige!
Wow!

----------


## Shamus

Lisää punaista tähän perheeseen...

----------


## drop

Oho, tyylikkään näköinen!

----------


## VesaP

Offtopiccia: 

Hienoja pyöriä kaikilla, mutta voisikohan noita ylileveitä kuvia (lähinnä noi Lunan kuvat) jotenkin pätkäistä että tästä sivusta ei tulisi aivan ylileveää... :Sekaisin:

----------


## apatceh

> Offtopiccia: 
> 
> Hienoja pyöriä kaikilla, mutta voisikohan noita ylileveitä kuvia (lähinnä noi Lunan kuvat) jotenkin pätkäistä että tästä sivusta ei tulisi aivan ylileveää...



Jos käytät Mozillan Firefoxia, niin asenna lisäosista tämmöinen kuin Image zoom. Voit sitten zoomailla miten haluat noita kuvia. Itse tein näin koska kyllästyin noihin yli-isoihin kuviin.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Lisää punaista tähän perheeseen...



Päheyttä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Jos käytät Mozillan Firefoxia, niin asenna lisäosista tämmöinen kuin Image zoom.



Kiitos...

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Offtopiccia: 
> 
> Hienoja pyöriä kaikilla, mutta voisikohan noita ylileveitä kuvia (lähinnä noi Lunan kuvat) jotenkin pätkäistä että tästä sivusta ei tulisi aivan ylileveää...



1000 pikseliä leveä kuva on vähän siinä ja siinä olenko lähtenyt laittamaan vielä linkiksi. Jos L'una viitsit kaventaa 800 pikseliin niin olisi jees.

----------


## Plus

Höpö höpö, eihän nuo L'unan kuvat täytä kuin kolmanneksen näytön leveydestä...  :Vink:

----------


## L'una

> Offtopiccia: 
> 
> Hienoja pyöriä kaikilla, mutta voisikohan noita ylileveitä kuvia (lähinnä noi Lunan kuvat) jotenkin pätkäistä että tästä sivusta ei tulisi aivan ylileveää...



Pitänee ladata matalaresoluutioiset kuvat ja linkittää sitten ne. Itse katselen mielelläni isompia, tarkempia värikylläisempiä kuvia, toimivat tässä läppärissä ja isommallakin putkella. Mitenkähän muut palstalaiset toivovat nauttivan kuvat?

----------


## VesaP

> Höpö höpö, eihän nuo L'unan kuvat täytä kuin kolmanneksen näytön leveydestä...



Joo, ei kuvien leveys sinänsä ole ongelma, mutta kun kaikki tekstitkin sitten levittyvät niin että ihan normaalia viestiä joutuu lukemaan siten, että pitää selata selainikkunaa hiirellä vasemmalta oikeelle. Omatkin kuvat mitä laitoin on aika isoja (922 pistettä leveitä näyttää olevan) mutta mielestäni se menee vielä säädyllisen rajan sisälle. Mullakin tässä 23" widescreen töllö mistä tätäkin nyt naputtelen, mutta en minä halua selainikkunaa pitää niin isona että se peittää koko ruudun. 

Lunan kuvat toki hienoja ja kuvia haluaisia katsoa vaikka miten isoina, ei siinä mitään! Mutta tämmöselle foorumille ei oikein välttämättä puolimetriä leveät kuvat istu kun ne sekoittaa sitten tämän tekstinkin. (tuommosia ~1000 pikselisiä kuvia kun btw pistää monta niin painaa enteriä kuvien välissä niin ne tulevat alekkain, eikä vierekkäin. Se jo helpottas paljon...)

Ja itte surffaan IE:llä, joten tuommosia Mozillan Image Zoomeja ei valitettavasti ole käytössä.

Ja jotten ihan turhaksi löpinäksi mene, Lunallekin tulee sairaan upee crossari!!  :Cool:

----------


## Jousi

Eikös tässä tapauksessa riitä että heittää spacea kuvalinkkien väliin...?

Isoja kuvia on kuitenkin mukavampi katsoa kuin pieniä pikselipostimerkkejä.





>

----------


## VesaP

> Eikös tässä tapauksessa riitä että heittää spacea väliin...?



Jeps, juuri näin tämän tapauksen kohdalla!  :Hymy:

----------


## elasto

Mulla Macin Firefox heitti noi kuvat automaattisesti allekain vaikka ei ole mitään lisäosia. Duunissa taas IE:llä ne oli rinnakain. Mutta tosiaan sitä avaruusnäppäintä hakkaamalla kuvia laittaessa säästyy toltakin ongelmalta.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Mitenkähän muut palstalaiset toivovat nauttivan kuvat?



Pienenä esikatselukuvana, josta klikkaamalla saa suuremman kuvatuksen.

----------


## EePee

Ei tullut vanhasta Scottin hypriidistä cc:tä, tai oishan siitä tullut, mutta meni hermot.. Runkoa ei hylätty, vaan odottaa sinkulointia, mutta ensin se cc..

Sain viime yönä kiekot valmiiksi, joten alkaa jo etäisesti muistuttaa pyörää. Erikoinen tuo ciclin geometria. Emäputki on tosi alhaalla, onneksi en leikannut haarukkaa ihan minimimittoihin. Varaosakorista löytyi tuollainen oudon vino stemmi, en tiedä jääkö.. Seuraavaksi pitäisi kannibalisoida maantiepyörästä vaihteet..

----------


## Jazman

> Ei tullut vanhasta Scottin hypriidistä cc:tä, tai oishan siitä tullut, mutta meni hermot.. Runkoa ei hylätty, vaan odottaa sinkulointia, mutta ensin se cc..
> 
> Sain viime yönä kiekot valmiiksi, joten alkaa jo etäisesti muistuttaa pyörää. Erikoinen tuo ciclin geometria. Emäputki on tosi alhaalla, onneksi en leikannut haarukkaa ihan minimimittoihin. Varaosakorista löytyi tuollainen oudon vino stemmi, en tiedä jääkö.. Seuraavaksi pitäisi kannibalisoida maantiepyörästä vaihteet..



Computer says no: Unauthorized

----------


## vehvis

Noniin, rojektin ekat osat saapuivat; runkosetti ja satula. Satula hyppäsi jo toiseen pyörään suoraan, niin pitänee tilata uusi tuohon.

Seuraavana edessä olisi maalaamo ja sitten odotetaan veronpalautuksia, että saadaan loput osat  :Nolous:

----------


## rokpete

tuommoinen muutti talliin odottelemaan osia ympärilleen.

----------


## vehvis

Pete tuli heti nokittamaan Giossilla  :Vink:

----------


## rokpete

vehvis: no kerrankin on edes teoreettiset mahdollisuudet pärjätä hienouskilvassa ees hetken verran  :Vink:

----------


## wanderer

Uusi projekti alkaa hahmottumaan.
Runkona Cervelo S3 58cm
Osasarja SRAM Red, paitsi kammet Rotor 3D ja jarrut mustat Zero Gravityt
Polkimet Speedplay Zero 
Tanko 3T Ergonova Team, stemmi 3T ARX Team
Penkki Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow musta
Kiekot FFWD F5 240s + Conti Competition tuubit / taakse sopivissa tilanteissa Powertap-kiekko

Mustaa, valkoista ja punaista olisi väritys.

Tällä hetkellä hallussa on vasta kiekot ja penkki, mutta jostain on aloitettava.

----------


## px

> Uusi projekti alkaa hahmottumaan.
> Runkona Cervelo S3 58cm
> Osasarja SRAM Red, paitsi kammet Rotor 3D ja jarrut mustat Zero Gravityt
> Polkimet Speedplay Zero 
> Tanko 3T Ergonova Team, stemmi 3T ARX Team
> Penkki Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow musta
> Kiekot FFWD F5 240s + Conti Competition tuubit / taakse sopivissa tilanteissa Powertap-kiekko
> 
> Mustaa, valkoista ja punaista olisi väritys.
> ...



Kerrohan sitten miten Rotorit ja ZG:t pelittää, kiinnostavat itseäkin. Ja kuvia kehiin myös kunhan ehdit saada osia  :Hymy:

----------


## Juide

^^
Sullahan tottakai on sitten viivalla vähintään ankkuri-mallin putkiosaa tuossa?  :Hymy: 

Vai onko kisaan aivan eri kampe?

----------


## klemola

Mitäs Rokpeten Giossin columbus tarralle on tapahtunut?

----------


## epeli

Miljoonalaatikkomaasturiprojekti. Kiekot vielä alle, vaihtajien vaijerit paikalleen ja polkimet kiinni niin alkaa olla valmista.

----------


## wanderer

> Vai onko kisaan aivan eri kampe?



Ei. Kyllä sille riittävästi painoa saadaan.

----------


## rokpete

> Mitäs Rokpeten Giossin columbus tarralle on tapahtunut?



paha sanoa, tommonen se Proffa oli jo muuttaessaani meille - pitänee ostaa uus tarra siihen, et uskaltaa ajella julkisesti.

----------


## twentyniner

> vehvis: no kerrankin on edes teoreettiset mahdollisuudet pärjätä hienouskilvassa ees hetken verran



Pakko heti morkata, ettei pääse hetki venymään liian pitkäksi...Ferrari on punainen ja Gios on sininen  :Leveä hymy:   Okei kyllä mä enemmän pidän tuosta punaisesta.

----------


## drop

Uusi keula tuli, huomenna toivottavasti uusi iskari. Tämä on vähän miehekkäämmän näköinen kuin vanha...

----------


## VilleK

Saako I9 etunavan muutettua 15mm >> 20mm? Komee keula muuten, veikkaan että ulkonäön puolesta käy paremmin kuin tuo 32.

----------


## JackOja

> <SNIP:kuva>



Mitä kullankiiltoista sulla on tuossa stongassa oikean käden puolella  :Sekaisin:

----------


## asb

> Mitä kullankiiltoista sulla on tuossa stongassa oikean käden puolella



Veikkaan, että siellä on virransäästölamppu.  :Hymy:

----------


## drop

> Saako I9 etunavan muutettua 15mm >> 20mm? Komee keula muuten, veikkaan että ulkonäön puolesta käy paremmin kuin tuo 32.



Joo, tuo Industry 9 enduro etunapa taipuu mihin vain. Saa 9, 15, 20 tai 25(?)mm. Tuo viimeinen siis specialized keuloille. Valitettavasti konversio sarja on vielä matkalla joten en saa keulaa kiinni.

----------


## drop

> Veikkaan, että siellä on virransäästölamppu.



Eiku halogeeni...

Voisko stonga olla maalattua kultaa? Pitäiskö yrittää raapia maaleja pois???   :Leveä hymy: 

Tuo stonga on itseasiassa aika vanha, tilalle pitäisi hankkia jotain muuta. Haluaisin kuitenkin saada keulan ensin testiin jotta tiedän kuinka leveä / paljon nousua siinä tulisi olla. Uusi satulatolppa tuli tilattua eilen kun crc'ssä oli joplin joulukalenterin tarjoustuotteena.

----------


## S-Works

Mä olen kanssa katellu noita samoja kiekkoja JRA:sta. Pari asiaa kuitenkin askarruttaa. Minkälainen noissa on toi laakerinsäätö? Entä minkälainen operaatio on vapaarattaan purku?

----------


## drop

Ymmärtääkseni huolto onnistuu tavallisilla työkaluilla, sen enempää en ole asiaa miettinyt eikä tuokaan välttämättä pidä paikkaansa...  :Leveä hymy: 

Etunapa rullaa kevyemmin kuin kingi, mutta tuo saattaa myös tarkoittaa että on huonommin suojattu?

JRA varmaan mielellään vastailee kymysyksiin, harvinaisen hyvää palvelua jo ennen kuin kerroin aikeista ostaa nuo kiekot...

----------


## Heksula

Tästä se sitten lähtee. Piti alunperin päivitellä tota GT:tä, mutta sitten juminy nimimerkillä kirjoitteleva herra tarjosi keulan jatkona Poison Zyankali raamia. Oli omasta mielestä hienon näkönen runko, niin piti poistaa omaan käyttöön.  :Hymy: 



Enää puuttuu loput osat..  :Leveä hymy:  

Kammet rattaineen jotka sopii tohon shimanon laakeriin tarvis hommata. Ajattelin tehdä tästä 1x9:sin eteen 32 piikkinen ja taakse 11-34. Jarruiksi valkoiset avidin juicyt ja kiekoiksi nämä tai nämä sopis tyyliin. Jos vielä jonkun verran onnistuis haalimaan osia käytettynä, niin ei tulis kovinkaan kalliiksi.  :Leveä hymy:  

Saa tarjota jos nurkissa lojuu seuraavia osia käytettynä:
Kampisarja, ei oo väliä laakerista jos vaan käy tohon.
takavaihtaja ja sifteri
satula
70mm stemmi
1" tai 1.5" riser stonga

----------


## drop

Jaahas, tftuned lähetti paketin. Kohtahan kaikki rupeaa olemaan kasassa...

----------


## S-Works

Meinaat ton ilmeisesti laittaa myös Traceriin?

----------


## drop

Joo, toivon mukaan jaksan vielä polkea sitä. Voi tuntua tahmealta kun tulee yhtä aikaa kilo painoa ja tahmeat renkaat...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## juminy

> Tästä se sitten lähtee.



Tuolta se näytti vielä vajaa viikko sitten.



Kuva kaikessa teknisessä loistossaan on tosin muistaakseni alkusyksyltä.

----------


## drop

Pientä kutinaa tulee kyllä kattellessa noita jäykkäperäsiä maastureita. Pitäisköhän rakentaa semmonen seuraavaksi.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JiiPee

> Eiku halogeeni...
> 
> Voisko stonga olla maalattua kultaa? Pitäiskö yrittää raapia maaleja pois???  
> 
> Tuo stonga on itseasiassa aika vanha, tilalle pitäisi hankkia jotain muuta. Haluaisin kuitenkin saada keulan ensin testiin jotta tiedän kuinka leveä / paljon nousua siinä tulisi olla. Uusi satulatolppa tuli tilattua eilen kun crc'ssä oli joplin joulukalenterin tarjoustuotteena.



Enpä malta olla mainitsematta että Laurilla on foxcompissa edullisia/mainioita stongia.

----------


## drop

Niin, siellä oli muutama(?) vuosi sitten joku hieno Salsan kuitu-stonga. Ikävää etteivät saa tuotteita nettisivuille, olisi helpompi miettiä asioita etukäteen.

Mulla on tapana miettiä asioita pitkään ja sitten kuitenkin tehdä hetken mielijohteesta päinvastaisia päätöksiä joita kadun jälkikäteen. Sen vuoksi on turvallisempaa surffata sivuilta eikä mennä sokkona kahtelemaan.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## S-Works

> Joo, toivon mukaan jaksan vielä polkea sitä. Voi tuntua tahmealta kun tulee yhtä aikaa kilo painoa ja tahmeat renkaat...



Mulle tuli pari viiikkoa sitten Tracer myös. Nyt on kova pähkäily että minkä keulan sitä laittaisi. Ajattelin että jos ensin koittaisi 150mm keulaa jolloin ohjauskulma asettuu 68-68,5 asteeseen. Vaihtoehtoina Fox 32 float RLC 150mm tai Rock Shox Revelation Team 150mm. Vai pitäisikö suoraa laittaa Fox 36 float RC2 160mm tai Rock Shox Lyric 160mm. Silloin ohjauskulma olisi 67,5 astetta.

----------


## Cyklooppi

Palataan vielä asiaan...




> Mutta niin on hienoja *jaakkoso*:n ja *VesaP*:n Ridleyt, että kuola valuu!!! Itse kun olen 176 cm ja jalan sisämitta 78, kokoa 50 kokeillut, mutta jäin arpomaan kokoa 48, jota en ole päässyt vielä kokeilemaan.







> Minä olen saman mittainen kun sinä, mutta sisäjalka on 84 cm. Koon 52 Crossbowta olen koeponnistanut ja ihan mukiinmenevähän se oli - just samanmittainen vaakaputki kuin Orcassani. Saattaisin kyllä kallistua viiskymppisenkin suuntaan. Sinuna kyllä katselisin hieman matalammilla geometrioilla olevia krossareita. Ellei nyt sitten ole pakko belgialaista saada. On meinaan lyhytjalkaisilla kulkuset pahasti tulilinjalla noissa Ridleyn krossareissa.



Ehdotuksia matalamman geometrian krossareista?

----------


## drop

> Mulle tuli pari viiikkoa sitten Tracer myös. Nyt on kova pähkäily että minkä keulan sitä laittaisi. Ajattelin että jos ensin koittaisi 150mm keulaa jolloin ohjauskulma asettuu 68-68,5 asteeseen. Vaihtoehtoina Fox 32 float RLC 150mm tai Rock Shox Revelation Team 150mm. Vai pitäisikö suoraa laittaa Fox 36 float RC2 160mm tai Rock Shox Lyric 160mm. Silloin ohjauskulma olisi 67,5 astetta.



Oliko se valkoinen sulle? Näytti kauniilta laatikossa...  :Leveä hymy: 

Jos runko on L kokoinen niin voit laskea että kulmat ovat asteen jyrkemmät kuin ilmoitetut. Samoin keskiökin tuntui olevan aika matalalla. Henkilökohtaisesti ottaisin noista vaihtoehdoista Revelationiin tai Fox 36 Floatin. 

Revelation:
+ kevyt
+ vähän pidempi kuin 150mm foxi niin kulmat loivemmat
+ RS dual air on musta loistava toiminnaltaan
+ Edullinen
+ Jäykkä painoisekseen
+ Maxle on kivempi kuin QR15
- 2010 U-Turn tuntuu olevan virhealtis, eli ottaisin dual airin

Fox 150:
+ Jämäkämmät säätimet (Rev Team malleissa näitä on kai menneistä vuosista kans parannettu?)
+ QR15 iso parannus 9mm pikalinkkuun
- Aika paljon tahmeutta, ainakin aluksi

Fox 36:
+ Tosi jäykkä (huomaakohan eroa kuitenkaan?)
+ Hyvät kulmat tämän pituisella keulalla
- Painava

Kulmia saa loivennettua myös ohjainlaakerilla. Osa noista 1.5" -> 1 1/8" on ns. "flush headset" eli laakerit on kaulaputken sisällä. Tuo jyrkentää jonkin verran kulmia ja voi L kokoisessa rungossa olla huono idea (mulla taitaa olla tuommoinen), ainakin jos kaipaa vähän loivempia kulmia.

Mun kokemuksen mukaan puoli kiloa keulassa tuntuu aika paljon kiivetessä, se tässä omassa keulassa jännittääkin.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## S-Works

Joo kyllä, valkoinen L koko tuli mulle. :Leveä hymy:  Mä olen ajatellut ton keula asian aika samalla tavalla ja 20 akseli olis hyvä olla kun kiekoiksi tulee crosmaxx ST. Ja tän vuoden mallit kun ensi vuoden väritys näyttää aika hirvitykseltä. Laakeri mulle tulee alas ulkopuolinen 1,5" ja ylös sellanen piilossa oleva 1 1/8" CaneCreek XX2. Eli keulaan tulee "tapered" kaulaputki. Pitäisi olla sekin hiukan tukevampi. Jarrut tulee Hope:lta eteen tech M4 ja taakse tech X2.

Jos nyt oletetaan että laitetaan keulille tuo RS Revelation niin kummassa asennossa perä on parempi? Sillä saa tietenkin ohjauskulmaa hiukan jyrkemmäksi jos sen laittaa 5.5" asentoon. Mutta taas ajettavuus/mukavuus on varmasti parempi 6" asennossa. Mutta onko jousitus tasapainossa jos perä on 6" asennossa?

----------


## drop

Mun mielestä perän jousto ei juurikaan vaikuta ohjauskulmaan, ainakaan mittaulsen perusteella. En pikaisilla lenkeillä huomannut suurta eroa, eikä tuntunut erityisen epätasapainoiselta edes tuon 140mm foxin kanssa (tosin jokainen lenkki ihan eri maastossa joten vaikea sanoa varmaksi). Meetkö vakio-iskarilla? Sillähän on helppo testata. 

Jos tuntuu että se rp23 lyö läpi löysin helpon oloisen modin joka varmaan auttaa, eli kapea muovin suikale ilmasäiliöön. Jos tarviit laita priva viesti niin kaivan ne ohjeet.

----------


## S-Works

Joo vakiolla mennään. Siinähän on vakiona tosiaan RP23 ja tolla uudella Boostvalve tekniikalla, senhän pitäisi juuri tohon ongelmaan auttaa. Kesällä nähdään auttaako se yhtään mihinkään.  :Leveä hymy: 
Nyt kun olen katellu noita Tracerin kuvia, niin demo pyörissä on järjestäen piilossa olevat ohjainlaakerit oli keula sitten 140mm tai 160mm Foxi.

----------


## drop

Joo, mutta omastani voin sanoa että L koko piilossa olevan laakerin ja 140mm keulan kanssa on törkeän jyrkkä. Veikkaisin että piilossa olevan laakerin ja Revelationin kanssa olis geometriat suunilleen samassa kuin M kokoisella 140mm keulalla, ja ulkonevan laakerin kanssa sitten vielä mukavammat.

Kuitenkin jos katot MTBR'n foorumilta kaikki poikkeuksetta suosittelevat pitkää keulaa. Se on vain vaikea sitten arvioida moniko ajaa suomen kaltaisilla poluilla, meillä kun nuo polut tuuppaavat sisältämään paljon lyhyitä mäkiä (molempiin suuntiin). Eli kiipeämisestäkin pitäisi pystyä vähän nauttimaan.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Tossa mun viimeinen päivitys mun rojektiin....



etuvaihtaja on sieltä sirommasta päästä ja valittu lähinnä että ei olisi kamalä sellanen möhkäle kuten uusin D-A mutta ny se raiskaa silmää. Tarttee funtsisi sill joku vaihtoehto.  Rival olisi koko melko musta....

----------


## drop

Mikäs sulla on siinä rattaan takana? Juomapullo?

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Sepä se. Se tuloo rungon mukana nääs.

----------


## steelmän

Ja näemmä soikiot eturattaat tulloo taas ...... mulla jemmassa viime huumasta uuet D-A 53/42 -setti ... sitä on sitten taas niin hottia että ...

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Noilla muuten ei juuri ole mitään tekemistä Biospace/Osymmetri rattaiden idean kanssa. Syyt löytyy tuolta: 

http://www.rotorbike.com/nueva/pdf/Q...oadBikesEn.pdf

----------


## Pekka L

Miksei ton jannun körvelössä ole semmosia rattaita? Vai eiks se yksinkertaisesti tarvii niitä?

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Ku sillä on FSA sponssi tossa vanhassa kuvassa...  :Leveä hymy: 

Erityistoivomus olisi ettei kukaan M-30 luokan kuski hommaa tollasia vaikka se on turha pyyntö, muutamalla on jo noi ensikesälle.  :Leveä hymy: 

Mutta lopetetaa jorina tästä tähän ettei mene mainostamisen puolelle, halusin vain postata kuvan omasta TT-rojektistani.

----------


## TuH

Pienoisen pähkäilyn jälkeen oma Look 586 -projekti alkaa hahmottumaan. Näillä siis mennään: 

Runko: Look 586
Kiekot: Campan Shamal Ultrat
Kahvat: Record 11
Jarrut: Chorus 10
Etuvaihtaja: Chorus 11
Takavaihtaja: Record 11
Ketju: Record 11
Takakasetti: Chorus 11
Kammet: Chorus 10 (ison lehden tilalle Specialites TA Nerius 11sp)
Ohjaustanko: FSA K-Wing Carbon Compact
Stemmi: FSA OS 99 CSI
Satula: Fizik Arione rungon väreissä
Polkimet: Look Keo Carbon-Ti
Juomapullotelineet: Look

Noilla spekseillä tuskin vielä mennään seitsemän kilon alle, mutta toivottavasti ei kauhean paljon ylikään.

Niin ja runko on siis jo perillä, muita palikoita odottelen kaikilta mahdollisilta ilmansuunnilta. Saas nähdä tuleeko valmista jouluksi.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Sanotaan että noin kivoilla osilla laittaisin kummatkin eturattaat samaa merkkiä, pikkuratas ei ole edes kallis, ja FSA osat on hiukan erikoinen valinta Look/Campa pakettiin. Varmaan ihan kiva lenkkivehjes tuloo.

----------


## TuH

> Sanotaan että noin kivoilla osilla laittaisin kummatkin eturattaat samaa merkkiä, pikkuratas ei ole edes kallis, ja FSA osat on hiukan erikoinen valinta Look/Campa pakettiin. Varmaan ihan kiva lenkkivehjes tuloo.



Ei minullakaan ole erityisen hyvää sanottavaa esimerkiksi FSA:n kampiseteistä, mutta tuo K-Wing Compact on oikeasti ihan hemmetin mukava ohjaustanko ajaa. Eikä mitenkään pahan painoinenkaan. Stemmin valinta oli sitten puhtaasti ohjaustangon sanelemaa eli ilman OS-99 CSI:tä grafiikat eivät olisi yhdenmukaisia (sehän on tärkeintä!).

Katsoo sitten miltä nuo Chorus-kammet näyttävät eri merkkisillä hampailla. Jos yhdistelmä on ihan törkeän näköinen, niin pakko kai se pienempikin eturieska on sitten vaihtaa.

----------


## KSi

> Pienoisen pähkäilyn jälkeen oma Look 586 -projekti alkaa hahmottumaan. Näillä siis mennään: 
> 
> Runko: Look 586
> Kiekot: Campan Shamal Ultrat
> Kahvat: Record 11
> Jarrut: Chorus 10
> Etuvaihtaja: Chorus 11
> Takavaihtaja: Record 11
> Ketju: Record 11
> ...




Sorry, en voinut olla käyttämättä samaa speksipohjaa, kun on niin samannäköinen kuin omani, no runko kyllä ei.

Pienoisen pähkäilyn jälkeen oma Basso Astra -projekti alkaa hahmottumaan. Näillä siis mennään:	

Runko: Basso Astra 2010 (white/red)
Kiekot: Campan Shamal Ultrat
Pikalinkut: KCNC punaiset	
Kahvat: Chorus 11	
Vaijerisetti: Campagnolo
Jarrut: KCNC punaiset	
Etuvaihtaja: Chorus 11	
Takavaihtaja: Record 11	
Ketju: Record 11	
Takakasetti: Chorus 11	
Kammet: Record 10 (ison lehden tilalle Specialites TA Horus 11sp 50T)	
Ohjaustanko: 3T Ergonova Team (punaraita)
Tolppa: 3T Doric Team (punaraita)	
Stemmi: 3T ARX Team (punaraita)	
Satula: Selle Italia SLR KIT Carbonio Flow, valkoinen	
Polkimet: Speedplay Zero Stainless, punaiset	
Juomapulloteline: Tune	
Renkaat: Michelin Pro3 Race 23mm, punasivuiset
Sisurit: Michelin Latex

Noilla spekseillä mennään seitsemän kilon alle	

Niin ja runko + eri puolilta Eurooppaa (myös Suomesta) tilaamani osat ovat jo perillä ja pyörää kasataan parhaillaan

----------


## TuH

> Sorry, en voinut olla käyttämättä samaa speksipohjaa, kun on niin samannäköinen kuin omani, no runko kyllä ei.



Tässä kohtaa voidaan kai todeta, että 11-Choruksessa ei ole muuta vikaa kuin se, että siinä ei lue Record...  :Vink:

----------


## KSi

> Tässä kohtaa voidaan kai todeta, että 11-Choruksessa ei ole muuta vikaa kuin se, että siinä ei lue Record...



... ja C Ultra Torque kymppikammissa ei ole muuta vikaa kuin se, että niissä ei lue 11.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

Drop... onko uuden keulan laittamisessa vielä paljonkin tekemistä jäljellä? Himottaa nähdä lopputulos.  :Hymy:

----------


## TuH

> ... ja C Ultra Torque kymppikammissa ei ole muuta vikaa kuin se, että niissä ei lue 11.



Jos maailmassa olisi yhtään oikeutta, noiden Specialites-hampaiden mukana tulisi kampiin liimattava "11" -tarra...


Enpä muuten ennen Campan teknisiin tietoihin tutustumista ollut tajunnutkaan, että myös Record 11 -kammissa käytetään keraamisia laakereita, eikä vain Super Recordissa. R11:ssä ei vain ole SR11:n hienoja CULT-laakereita, vaan pykälää huokeammat USB-laakerit.

----------


## KSi

> Jos maailmassa olisi yhtään oikeutta, noiden Specialites-hampaiden mukana tulisi kampiin liimattava "11" -tarra...
> 
> 
> Enpä muuten ennen Campan teknisiin tietoihin tutustumista ollut tajunnutkaan, että myös Record 11 -kammissa käytetään keraamisia laakereita, eikä vain Super Recordissa. R11:ssä ei vain ole SR11:n hienoja CULT-laakereita, vaan pykälää huokeammat USB-laakerit.



11 -tarraa kampiin minäkin kaipaan... Tosiaan, kolmea sorttia laakereita taitaa olla ja kestäviä ovat kuulemma kaikki lukuunottamatta yhden epäonnisen kaverin tapausta (toisen käden tietoa sekin).

Sitäpaitsi laakerit voi päivittää.

----------


## Tumppi

Oma uusi LOOK projekti olisi alkamassa:

Jarrut:


...tähän:


Muita osia:
SRAM XX 42/28 rattailla
Kiekot Fulcrum Red Metal Zerot.
Tanko 3T XIDA team ja stemmiksi ARX Team
Polkimet LOOK Quarz
Jotku kumit alle ja baanalle

----------


## drop

> Drop... onko uuden keulan laittamisessa vielä paljonkin tekemistä jäljellä? Himottaa nähdä lopputulos.



20.11 on etunavan konversiosarja lähetetty uudelta mantereelta tänne euroopan perälle eikä vaan näy. Yleensä kuulemma vie 6-10 työpäivää...  :Irvistys:

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> 20.11 on etunavan konversiosarja lähetetty uudelta mantereelta tänne euroopan perälle eikä vaan näy. Yleensä kuulemma vie 6-10 työpäivää...



No... ei voi mitään.  :Irvistys:  Pitään vaan odottaa kiltisti. 

^^ Tumpilla myös hieno kokoamisprojekti tiedossa.  :Hymy:

----------


## drop

Joo, tumpin pyöräprojekti vaikuttaa kyllä mielenkiintoiselta, tommonen ammus kyllä itseänikin himottaisi.

----------


## Kapo

> Oma uusi LOOK projekti olisi alkamassa



Tulee kyllä varmasti aivan törkeen hieno!

----------


## TuH

> Pienoisen pähkäilyn jälkeen oma Look 586 -projekti alkaa hahmottumaan. Näillä siis mennään: 
> 
> Runko: Look 586
> Kiekot: Campan Shamal Ultrat
> Kahvat: Record 11
> Jarrut: Chorus 10
> Etuvaihtaja: Chorus 11
> Takavaihtaja: Record 11
> Ketju: Record 11
> ...



Päätin viilata suunnitelmiani ohjainten osalta. Näin ollen Lookin ohjaustangoksi tulee K-Wing Compactin sijaan 3T Ergonova Team Carbon ja stemmiksi 3T Arx Team. 

En nimittäin K-Wingin kanssa ollut ottanut huomioon, että Record 11 -kahvojen kanssa reach pitenee kymppikahvoihin verrattuna ilmeisesti noin sentillä. Kun tarkoituksenani oli muutenkin siirtyä lyhyempään stemmiin, niin K-Wingin ja 11-kaffojen kanssa se olisi tarkoittanut hypäystä 110 mm stemmistä jopa 90 mm stemmiin. Liian kiikkerää minun makuuni. Vaikka Ergonovan reach on paperilla suunnilleen sama kuin K-Wing Compactissa, Ergonovan ei pitäisi jättää Campan kahvoja yhtä etäälle kuin K-Wing.

Niin ja nythän meillä on sitten KSi:n kanssa lähes *täysin* identtiset palikat uusissa fillareissamme.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TuH

> Tulee kyllä varmasti aivan törkeen hieno!



Jep-jep, on kyllä lookki kohdallaan!

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Päätin viilata suunnitelmiani ohjainten osalta. Näin ollen Lookin ohjaustangoksi tulee K-Wing Compactin sijaan 3T Ergonova Team Carbon ja stemmiksi 3T Arx Team.



Lisäksi joissakin tangoissa noi Campan kaffat tulee kuulemma "vinoon" sivuttain, en muista mikä tanko, ITM?, mutta yksi asiakas pyysi ruuvaan malliksi campan kaffat 3T tankoon että näki että ne on suorassa....

----------


## Tumppi

> Lisäksi joissakin tangoissa noi Campan kaffat tulee kuulemma "vinoon" sivuttain, en muista mikä tanko, ITM?, mutta yksi asiakas pyysi ruuvaan malliksi campan kaffat 3T tankoon että näki että ne on suorassa....



Joo, ITM tangoilla tapahtuu just noin, kun niillä tangot kaartuu kurvin yläsosasta voimakkaasti sisään. Vanhoja kahvojakin piti vähän dremelöidä, ennenkuin tajusi vaihtaa tankoa kevyempään ja jäykempään. :Kieli pitkällä: 

Uudet Campan kahvat lisää muuten "reachia" 8mm vs. vanhat. Sitten vielä uudesta "nupista" saa paremman otteen ja tulee ajettua vielä etäänpää kuin vanhoilla kahvoilla. Tällöin "reach" kasvaa jo senttejä. Mistä näitä senttäjä oikein tulee?  :Vink:

----------


## Heksula

Tänään nytkähti Poison budjettiprojekti asteen eteenpäin. Actionsportsiin lähti tilaus tänään ja crc:hen jo eilen. Jorisempa tästä nyt jotain, vaikka tuskin tämä ketään kiinnostaa näiden Tumpin ja Dropin projektien välissä.  :Leveä hymy: 

Runko: Poison Zyankali, käytettynä hankittu
Keula: RS tora 302 coil,  käytettynä hankittu
Kiekot: Mavic Crossride UB Disc hopea
Renkaat: nobby nic tai ice spiker pro
Jarrut: Hayes 9,  käytettynä hankittu
Kampisarja: XT, yhdellä 32 piikkisellä rattaalla,  käytettynä hankittu, uusi ratas, bashringiä ja jumpstoppia odotellaan postissa
Ketju: XT
Takapakka: XT, 11-34
Takavaihtaja: XT
Vaihdevipu: XT
Satula: Selle San Marco Blaze,  käytettynä hankittu uutta vastaava
Satulatolppa: Procraft, kuitua, tuli rungon mukana
Stemmi: BBB mountainforce 70mm +/- 6 astetta
Stonga: BBB skybar 600mm 1,5" riser
Tupit: Fun Works mustat lukkotupit
Polkimet: Shimano 520, vanhasta pyörästä

Jännityksellä odotellaan, saapuuko osat ennen joulua!  :Hymy:

----------


## Tumppi

> Jep-jep, on kyllä lookki kohdallaan!



Vaan eipä tuosta nyt mitään keijukaista saa mitenkään. Runko painoi jo iskarin kera 2605g, tosin sisältää 51g painoisen satulaputken pannan. :No huh!: 
Tuo Foxikin painaa 1602g lyhennetyllä kaulaputkella.


Muut osat tietysti on melko kevyttä ja silti toimivaa, joten siinä 10-11kg haarukassa pitäis pyörän valmistuessa olla..? Alle kympin tuskin menee? Ei ole oikein kevennysbuumi iskenyt päälle?

----------


## JiiPee

> Tänään nytkähti Poison budjettiprojekti asteen eteenpäin. Actionsportsiin lähti tilaus tänään ja crc:hen jo eilen. Jorisempa tästä nyt jotain, vaikka tuskin tämä ketään kiinnostaa näiden Tumpin ja Dropin projektien välissä. 
> 
> *osat nips*
> 
> Jännityksellä odotellaan, saapuuko osat ennen joulua!




No mutta, käytetyn rungon päivitysprojekti kiinnostaa aina, projekti se on siinä missä muutkin. Luulis nyt noiden osienkin vielä ehtivän ennen joulua.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Mun projekti ei etene. Cross Checkin runko haarukoineen makaa sängyn alla, kiekot kaapin takana, kammet ja jarrut kaapissa sekä loput tarvikkeet
prosessissa Saksan maalla. Ja pahinta kaikessa on, että kokoomossa (parveke) alkaa olla turhan pimeää ja kylmää. Pitää vissiin rohkeasti olla mies ja ottaa  olohuone haltuun, kun joskus pääsee ruuvaushommiin. Perskele, sisällä ei kyllä uskalla framesaveriä laittaa.

----------


## lansive

Ebay auttoi ja nyt on projektiin melkein osat kasassa. Linkun laakerit pitää vielä hommata, mutta niillä ei ole kiire kun rungon väri pitää vielä vaihtaa. Nyt sitten ehdotuksia. Oranssi olisi hyvä, mutta se on "so last season" (mulla oli kauan sitten oranssi -77 Taunus). Olisko joku "deep purple". :Vink:

----------


## steelmän

> Mun projekti ei etene.  Ja pahinta kaikessa on, että kokoomossa (parveke) alkaa olla turhan pimeää ja kylmää. Pitää vissiin rohkeasti olla mies ja ottaa  olohuone haltuun, kun joskus pääsee ruuvaushommiin. Perskele, sisällä ei kyllä uskalla framesaveriä laittaa.



+1  Kyllä olohuoneessa on hyvä viritellä vehkeitä B-)  ...... kaikkien audiovisuaalisten laitteiden ulottuvilla .....

Mopoikäisenä tuli se yk's projekti koottua atomeista makuuhuoneessa ....

----------


## Gekko

Mun Anthemin kevennysprojekti eteni hiukan eteenpäin. 
Siinähän ostettaessa oli ritcheyn wcs putkiosat.
Vaihdoin satulatolpan kcnc:ksi. Yllätyksekseni 100g pois!
Jarrulevyt vaihdoin ashiman kevyisiin.(185 etulevy myös 160:seksi) Toinen 100g pois.
Nyt paino on 10,4(polkimien kanssa)
Vielä ohjaustanko ja stemmi pitäis tulla kcnc:tä. (niissä ei kyllä paljon tule kevennystä) 
Ja shimanon polkimet vaihtuu crankeiksi.
Jotain 150g pitäis noilla lähteä. Sitten ei sopurahalla enää pyörä kevenekkään.
Tavoite oli pyörän paino saada alle kymmenkiloiseksi, mutta ei näillä toimenpiteillä siihen aivan mene.

Ehkä jarruissa olis vielä mahdollisuutta keventää, mutta nuo avidin elixir carbonit on kyllä aivan kelpojarrut kuitenkin...

----------


## drop

Hahaa!

Posteljooni toi etunavan konversiokitin. Toivottavasti saan ohjauslaakerin alakoolin asennettua uuteen keulaan...

----------


## Gekko

> kokoomossa (parveke) alkaa olla turhan pimeää ja kylmää. Pitää vissiin rohkeasti olla mies ja ottaa  olohuone haltuun, kun joskus pääsee ruuvaushommiin.



Onnea valitsemallasi tiellä...Suosittelisin kuitenkin ottamaan kylmäpussin jo valmiiksi... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Concorde

Kottaraisparven laajentuminen lähtee tosta.  :Vink:

----------


## Heksula

Komee on raami kotarissa, paljos tollasessa on painoa?

----------


## Concorde

En oo puntaroinut, mutta jossain tais lukea L-koon raami olis noin 2,1kg ilman iskaria, eli ehkä noin 2.3kg iskarin kera.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Kottaraisparven laajentuminen lähtee tosta.



ihana

----------


## juminy

> Mun projekti ei etene.



Ei se mitään kun toi sun entinen runko näköjään on taas nousemassa tuhkasta. Ei kai se Surly mitään kotelomassaa tarvi... se mihinkään ehi ruostumaan ennenkuin menee vaihtoon. Eikä varmaan muutenkaan. Mun seuraava projekti on onneksi enimmiltä osiltaan vielä jossain tulossa. Täytynee käydä tekemässä joku maastokätkö kamoille kun ei niitä uskalla kotiin tuoda... vielä... edellisen kasaamisesta ei ole kulunut vielä riittävän montaa viikkoa.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Voi Voi, kuule Jussi mä suojaan noi teräsrungot ihan sitä varten, jotta
mä voin niillä vielä 70-kymppisenä ajaa jos kroppa kestää.

Teräs on rock eli Rock Lobsteria ja Surlyä en koskaan myy.

Mitäs sulle on tulossa ? Mennäänkö kaivamaan kätkö Asolan 
metsään ? Paras vaan pysyä lähes totuudessa ja sanoa, että
nää ei nyt maksaneet juuri mitään.

Myrkky nousee taas ja sehän on upeaa.

----------


## juminy

> Teräs on rock eli Rock Lobsteria ja Surlyä en koskaan myy.



Älähän nyt masennu. Kyllä noikin merkit kaupaksi saa, laittaa vaan hinnan tarpeeksi alas.





> Mitäs sulle on tulossa ? Mennäänkö kaivamaan kätkö Asolan metsään ? Paras vaan pysyä lähes totuudessa ja sanoa, että
> nää ei nyt maksaneet juuri mitään.



Enkös minä jo suu vaahdossa kehunut puhelimessa? No, olkoot yllätys sitten, jos kerran niin kävi, etten ole vielä kertonut. Sen verran vinkkiä, että ruostuva, ylipainoinen romu sekin on.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Siis isopyöräinen käsinhitsattu englantilaisen suunnittelun helmi.

Multa jää tuota framesaveriä (motonet kotelosuoja) yli ja saat loput
jos haluat. On meinaan hyvä aine. Tekee vahamaisen suojan ja haisee
ihan hirveälle, joten on pakko olla hyvä ruosteen esto.

----------


## juminy

> Siis isopyöräinen käsinhitsattu englantilaisen suunnittelun helmi.



Isot pyörät siihen tulee. Enkä ole edes selvittänyt missäpäin sisäsiittoista saarivaltakuntaa nuo on suunniteltu. Ja slot-dropout -pelleily alkaa. Ajattelin 2x9:iä, mutta jos myiskin Rigin ja tekis flip-flopin. Ei tarttis sovitella takajarruakaan siihen ihmesysteemiin. Sepä on tuo uusi tulokas vaan niin paljon Rigiä painavampi, ettei sitä varmaan ilman vaihteistoa saa meikäläinen liikkeelle.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Voi mahoton sullahan on kohta Shed täynnä noita Inbredejä. Siitä ei hyvää
seuraa.  Suunnitteluhan Yorkshirestä kotoisin, vai taakse avautuvat dropit
no ei muuta kuin pultit kireelle.

----------


## juminy

> Voi mahoton sullahan on kohta Shed täynnä noita Inbredejä.



Kieltämättä hiukan hävettää.

----------


## TimoF

Vähän vielä uupuu...kyl se siitä  :Hymy:

----------


## maugga

Näyttää kotiutuneen jo useampi Inbred tänne foorumillekin. Tässä kuitenkin oma sovellukseni.

Tästä lähdettiin:



Tähän päädyttiin:



Myös muutama kuva kokoamisesta tuli napattua.

----------


## kmw

Sitten vielä custom head badge http://www.headbadges.com/catalog/i46.html

----------


## Gekko

> Vähän vielä uupuu...kyl se siitä



Toi kaljapullo kyllä sopii tuohon hyvin. Onko vain rekvisiittana vai oliko kasauksessa apuina?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## drop

Hieno sävy tuossa vihreässä... Molemmissa itseasiassa.

----------


## Manninej

> Hieno sävy tuossa vihreässä... Molemmissa itseasiassa.



Uuhh... Tämä ei todellakaan tee hyvää vihreäpyöräkuumeelle...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## drop

No vähän mustempaa väliin...

Uusi keula ja iskari kiinni. Nyt odotellaan satulatolppaa saapuvaksi ja mietitään mikä olisi sopiva bash ring. Satulan kallistustakin voisi vähän tarkistaa ennen ajelulle menoa.

http://arasola.fi/bikes/tracer/tracer_black2.jpg

----------


## TimoF

> Toi kaljapullo kyllä sopii tuohon hyvin. Onko vain rekvisiittana vai oliko kasauksessa apuina?



Aina pitää olla asennuskaliaa  :Hymy: 





> No vähän mustempaa väliin...



IhQt noi kiekot! Bashring pitäs itekkin keksiä...

----------


## drop

Mul oli asennusviskiä...

----------


## TimoF

Pistit paremmaksi  :Leveä hymy: 
....mut miun piti tulla aamulla töihin.

----------


## juminy

> IhQt noi kiekot! Bashring pitäs itekkin keksiä...



Varmaan miljoona kertaa jo ollut esillä, mutta tosta. Logoa ei ole kuin toisella puolella, joten sen saa käännettyä piiloon.

----------


## KHP

Väriä en vielä tiedä

----------


## EePee

Tämmönen siitä nyt sitten tuli. Ensimmäinen lenkki takana.

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

> Väriä en vielä tiedä



Mistä sait ton putkentaivutustyökalun? Tais olla aika kallis vai tuliko talon mukana?

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> No vähän mustempaa väliin...
> 
> Uusi keula ja iskari kiinni. Nyt odotellaan satulatolppaa saapuvaksi ja mietitään mikä olisi sopiva bash ring. Satulan kallistustakin voisi vähän tarkistaa ennen ajelulle menoa.
> 
> http://arasola.fi/bikes/tracer/tracer_black2.jpg



Kyllä... Nyt on hieno kokonaisuus! Tykkään todella paljon!

----------


## bere

Toi uus keula toimii tossa kokonsa puolestakin paljon paremmin, edellinen oli kyl vähän rimpulan näköinen tossa. Toimii.

----------


## Teppo

> Tämmönen siitä nyt sitten tuli. Ensimmäinen lenkki takana.



Perussiisti levyjarruilla höystetty krossari. Miksi stemmi osoittaa kohti taivasta? Asettuisko ajoasento paremmin isommalla rungolla?

----------


## kmw

> Miksi stemmi osoittaa kohti taivasta?



Viagra?

----------


## EePee

> Perussiisti levyjarruilla höystetty krossari. Miksi stemmi osoittaa kohti taivasta? Asettuisko ajoasento paremmin isommalla rungolla?



En tiedä vielä koosta ja säädöistä.. Tuo stemmi sattui vaan löytymään varaosalaatikosta, ei ole siis mitenkään tarkoituksellista. Vähän hassun näköinen on, voi hyvinkin vielä vaihtua..

----------


## EePee

> Tälläinen postaus löytyi tuolta MTB ja 2 eturatasta keskustelusta. Itse en ole värkkiä kokeillut...
> http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...8&postcount=75



Täällä on muuten tuo Ohiampujan vinkkaama etuvaihtajan vedon suunnan vaihtaja (Toppull Konverter) toiminnassa. Laitoin kiinni, kun oli kerran tullut tilattua, vaikka tässä viimeisessä rungossa olikin paikka rissallekin. Lyhyempi vaijeri ja vähemmän mutkia. Toimii erinomaisesti!



ja samalla pari muutakin detaljikuvaa..

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Täällä on muuten tuo Ohiampujan vinkkaama etuvaihtajan vedon suunnan vaihtaja (Toppull Konverter) toiminnassa...



 Kiva kuulla että tästä höpöttelystä on joskus hyötyäkin...  :Hymy:

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Myös muutama kuva kokoamisesta tuli napattua.



Oijoi, hieano väri ja mahtava kuvasarja  :Hymy:

----------


## maugga

> Oijoi, hieano väri ja mahtava kuvasarja



Mahtoikohan olla juuri sinun postaamasi kuvasarja On Onen kokoamisesta muutama vuosi sitten joka tuohon innoitti. Vai muistanko aivan väärin?

----------


## drop

> Varmaan miljoona kertaa jo ollut esillä, mutta tosta. Logoa ei ole kuin toisella puolella, joten sen saa käännettyä piiloon.



Kiitoksia vaan, tilasin itsekin tuolta tänään bash ringin. Jos ei enään jäisi yhtä paljoa kiinni puihin... Toivotaan että se superlight versio kestää pientä puiden silitystä.

----------


## Jazman

Voi voi voi... kevättä odotellessa himo ostaa vintage / retro kilpuri tai kenties runkosetti on edennyt siihen vaiheeseen, että kiikarissa olis muutama aika herkku ja viikonloppuna selviää kuinka hankinnan kanssa käy.

Helppo olis tietty ostaa valmis fillari, kun siinä olis jo valmiina sopivat osat, mutta tällä hetkellä kaikista eniten himoitsen yhtä runkosettiä, missä on vain ohjainlaakeri ja haarukka mukana.

Nyt siis kaipaisin experteiltä apua, mitä ihmeen palikkaa tällaseen runkoon pitäis laittaa kiinni, että ne on kanssa varmasti yhteensopivia...
tässä speksit:
- BSA keskiö 68mm
- euhaarukan leveys 100mm
- takahaarukka 130mm +2
- Campagnolo dropoutit
- kitkavaihtajat (etuvaihtaja alavedolla)
- etu/takajarrun kiinnitys upotettuun Inbus-mutteriin
- satulatolpan halkaisija 27,2mm
- haarukan kaulaputken halkaisija 1"

Jos saan ostettua ton runkosetin, niin haluaisin rakentaa sen ehdottomasti retrolookin mukaisesti. Väritys olis valko/musta ja efektinä voi olla punaista. Satula tulis varmaan olemaan musta Brooks, metalliosat (kammet, rattaat, ketjut, vaihtajat, satulatolppa, stemmi ja stonga) kromia / kiiltävää terästä ja tankoteippi joko satulan kanssa synkkaava musta tai rungon kanssa synkkaava valkoinen (mielellään nahkaa).
Tällä fillarilla olis tarkoitus polkea vain kesällä ja hyvällä säällä. Ehkä osallistua tapahtumiin ja muuta, mutta ehdottomasti sillä pitää pystyä polkemaan usean tunnin lenkkejä. Sen takia voimansiirto saisi olla laadukasta vintagea/retro-osaa (jotta sekä toiminnallisuus että retrolook toteutuu ja dropoutien mukaan Camppista), mutta koska käytännön pakosta joudun kuitenkin käyttämään Shimanon kenkiä, niin mikä olisi sopiva kompromissi lukkopolkimien osalta tällaiseen kokoonpanoon?

Kiitos jo etukäteen, jos jaksatte vastailla  :Hymy: 

Tietysti jos teiltä löytyy nurkista jotain ihan mitä vaan sopivaa osaa, niin mielelläni ottaisin vastaan tarjouksia -> PM tai jaz (at) iki piste fi

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Mahtoikohan olla juuri sinun postaamasi kuvasarja On Onen kokoamisesta muutama vuosi sitten joka tuohon innoitti. Vai muistanko aivan väärin?



Suattaap tuo hyvinnii olla  :Hymy:

----------


## TuH

Look 586 -projektini edistyy hieman verkkaisesti, mutta kuitenkin. Tänään saapui satula, tankonauhat (epäkäytännöllisen valkoiset) ja Lookin pullotelineet (nätit!). Värikoordinaatio ainakin pelaa, kun Fizik Arione meni kutakuinkin sävy sävyyn rungon kanssa.

Nyt puuttuu enää ohjaustanko, stemmi ja Campan osasarja...

----------


## Heksula

Jeejee, joulu tulee sittenkin! CRC:n lähetys tuli jo eilen, samoin bashring. CRC:ltä ei tosin tullut kuin XT vaihdevipu taakse ja jarrujen adapterit. Tänään tuli maili, että actionsportsin lähetys on ups:n matkassa. Pääsisköhän jouluaattona jo koeajamaan?  :Hymy:

----------


## OJ

Ja uutta putkeen...

Hommasin 07 mallin Spessu Stumpjumper HT rungon kun halvalla sai. Tämä on aihio mun tasamaa/maratooni kisapelille. Osia on kiinni tällä hetkellä DA 7800 takavaihtaja, Easton EA70 satulatolppa, Selle Italia SLR XP satula ja Spessun oma ohjainlaakeri.

Suunnitelmissa on laittaa yksi eturatas kokoa 38 tai 39 saatavuudesta riippuen. Haarukkavaihtoehdot ovat tällä hetkellä tallista löytyvät RS Reba SL 80mm tai Fox RL 80. Jos löydän kymppivaihtajan jostain halpaan hintaan,  niin laitan 12-27 kymppipakan tai jos pitää mennä ysillä, niin SLX:n 11-28 pakka. Kammiksi suunnittelin ensin maantiekampia, mutta tossa on 73mm muhvi, niin pitää laittaa SLX kammet. Temmiksi tulee 110mm EA70 +6 asteen kulmalla ja EC70 ohjaustanko. Kiekot ovat ainoa isompi hankintakohde ja suunnittelin laittaa Stanin vanteet jollekin sopiville navoille ellei mitään muuta kivaa osu kohdalle. Painon sopisi jäädä alle 9 kiloon, mutta katellaan sitä sitten.

Kuvia huomenissa.

----------


## ZeiR

Pimeä talvi on hyvää aikaa speksailla. Hetken pohdintojen jälkeen saapui kuutio tähänkin talouteen.

----------


## Tombba

Ai hitto, tuo kaakaonvärinen Frizz on kyllä hieno.

----------


## ärjy

> Voi voi voi... kevättä odotellessa himo ostaa vintage / retro kilpuri tai kenties runkosetti on edennyt siihen vaiheeseen, että kiikarissa olis muutama aika herkku ja viikonloppuna selviää kuinka hankinnan kanssa käy.



Moi,

Rungon dimensiot näyttivät ihan normaaleilta, joten osien kanssa ei pitäisi tulla suurempia ongelmia. Alla pari linkkiä, jos haluaa päästä osien kanssa mahdollisimman helpolla mutta ei välttämättä niin halvalla:
http://stores.ebay.com/thenewoldstocknosbicycleshop
http://www.matuzmaster.hu/en/

Tietysti sitä helpommalla ja halvemmalla pääsee mitä uudempaa osaa on valmis käyttämään. Alla linkki omasta pyörästä, jossa kaikki tankoa ja kannatinta lukuunottamatta on vuosilta 2006/2009 ja se on itselleni ihan tarpeeksi retro:
http://www.iki.fi/rjy/bike/tommasini/bike-rear-2.jpg

Vielä niistä polkimista. Maantieklossit menee kyllä kiinni useimpiin maantiekenkiin, joten tämä ei rajoita polkimien valintaa. Klossit pitää sitten tietysti valita polkimien mukaan. Mikäs sinut Shimanoihin rajoittaa? Sidit vaan jalkaan niin ei tule niin syntinen olo.

----------


## ärjy

Uutta työmatkapyörää/kauppakassia pukkaa vanhan Crescent-hybridin tilalle.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> 



Kato, hyväpyörä tehrään KIINASSA. Mitään mahkuja, et niitä alkais saamaan DX:stä? Tulis niiden teslakopioiden ohessa Vapaavalintaan näppärästi.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Jazman

> Moi,
> 
> Rungon dimensiot näyttivät ihan normaaleilta, joten osien kanssa ei pitäisi tulla suurempia ongelmia. Alla pari linkkiä, jos haluaa päästä osien kanssa mahdollisimman helpolla mutta ei välttämättä niin halvalla:
> http://stores.ebay.com/thenewoldstocknosbicycleshop
> http://www.matuzmaster.hu/en/
> 
> Tietysti sitä helpommalla ja halvemmalla pääsee mitä uudempaa osaa on valmis käyttämään. Alla linkki omasta pyörästä, jossa kaikki tankoa ja kannatinta lukuunottamatta on vuosilta 2006/2009 ja se on itselleni ihan tarpeeksi retro:
> http://www.iki.fi/rjy/bike/tommasini/bike-rear-2.jpg
> 
> Vielä niistä polkimista. Maantieklossit menee kyllä kiinni useimpiin maantiekenkiin, joten tämä ei rajoita polkimien valintaa. Klossit pitää sitten tietysti valita polkimien mukaan. Mikäs sinut Shimanoihin rajoittaa? Sidit vaan jalkaan niin ei tule niin syntinen olo.



Huh, kiitos nyt linkeistä vaikka ne vaan heitti lisää bensaa liekkeihin...

Tänään bidailin ebayssa retrokamppeista ja käteen jäi Campa/Ambrosio kiekot Campan 8-pakalla, mut se überhieno teräsrunko livahti sormien välistä... prkl, kyl ottaa pannuun, oli sen verran harvinainen runtosetti... joku oli vaan sen verran isommilla panoksilla liikkeellä, ettei voinu mitään.
Noh, uutta matoa koukkuun. Sopivaa runkoa / fillaria tuntuu kyllä tulevan nyt yhtenään myyntiin, joten kyl se oikea fillari vielä natsaa joskus.
Kiekkosetti kallisti vaakaa kyllä kovasti tonne italo-suunnalle, mutta mikäs siinä  :Vink: 

[EDIT] hehe, nyt tärppäs pakasta vedetyt (mustat) ITM stonga ja stemmi 15 egellä  :Leveä hymy: 
[EDIT2] hihi, varsinainen kalastuspäivä ollu tänään.. nyt tärppäs Brooksin B17 champion satula 30 punnalla!

----------


## kaveri

> Suunnitelmissa on laittaa yksi eturatas kokoa 38 tai 39 saatavuudesta riippuen. 
> Kammiksi suunnittelin ensin maantiekampia, mutta tossa on 73mm muhvi, niin pitää laittaa SLX kammet.



Mulla meni Ultegra SL triplakammet 73mm muhviin ihan kivasti. Ei se vasen kampi ihan perille asti mennyt akselilla, mutta pysyy kuitenkin. Haarukan leveys voi tietty tulla kans aika helposti vastaan, mut kannattaa imo kokeilla jos pystyt. 39 rattaankin saa helposti maantiekampeen.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Ah, mutta miksi ze germanz laittaa rungot aina täyteen tekstejä? Tuo Cube on kyllä hieno.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Frizzin takaiskari on aika herkässä paikassa. Kuinkahan se kerää ajossa kuraa tai kiven hakkaamia?

----------


## simojoki

> Frizzin takaiskari on aika herkässä paikassa. Kuinkahan se kerää ajossa kuraa tai kiven hakkaamia?



Tän avulla ainakin hieman paremmin.

----------


## Oz

Hieno Cube.

Lisäksi ihailtavan provosoivasti jätetty tuo Cervelo-boxi taustalle: MADE IN CHINA -teksti tulee hyvin esiin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Heksula

Koittihan se joulu tännekkin etuajassa. Kait näistä jo jotain saa aikaan. Emäntä vaan vähän nyrpisteli asentamon sijoitukselle..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Emäntä vaan vähän nyrpisteli asentamon sijoitukselle..



Koirakin katsoo hiukan epäluuloisesti... :Vink:

----------


## xx851z

Hyvä jos vain nyrpistelee. Meikä saisi varmaan kuukauden sohvakarenssia jos pystyttäisin asentamon olohuoneen pöydälle :Leveä hymy:

----------


## drop

> Hyvä jos vain nyrpistelee. Meikä saisi varmaan kuukauden sohvakarenssia jos pystyttäisin asentamon olohuoneen pöydälle



Sama. Ekan ja tokan pyörän kohdalla vielä joustettiin, mutta sitten loppui ymmärrys.

----------


## scf_

Tuosta jos saisi jotain valmista. Osat laitettu sinnepäin ja tolppa ja penkki vain näon vuoksi ja kiekotkin ehkä vaihtuu ja isompi eturatas pienempään ja...


http://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=5444906.jpg

----------


## Heksula

Allmost done! Vaijerin kuori oli unohtunut tilata ja jarrusatuloiden pultit puuttuu. Toivottavasti "paikallisesta" löytyy huomenaamuna noi.. 




Koirakin kyllästy ja nukahti..  :Hymy:

----------


## Jazman

> Huh, kiitos nyt linkeistä vaikka ne vaan heitti lisää bensaa liekkeihin...
> 
> Tänään bidailin ebayssa retrokamppeista ja käteen jäi Campa/Ambrosio kiekot Campan 8-pakalla, mut se überhieno teräsrunko livahti sormien välistä... prkl, kyl ottaa pannuun, oli sen verran harvinainen runtosetti... joku oli vaan sen verran isommilla panoksilla liikkeellä, ettei voinu mitään.
> Noh, uutta matoa koukkuun. Sopivaa runkoa / fillaria tuntuu kyllä tulevan nyt yhtenään myyntiin, joten kyl se oikea fillari vielä natsaa joskus.
> Kiekkosetti kallisti vaakaa kyllä kovasti tonne italo-suunnalle, mutta mikäs siinä 
> 
> [EDIT] hehe, nyt tärppäs pakasta vedetyt (mustat) ITM stonga ja stemmi 15 egellä 
> [EDIT2] hihi, varsinainen kalastuspäivä ollu tänään.. nyt tärppäs Brooksin B17 champion satula 30 punnalla!



Jaahas... joulu koitti!
Vaikka runkosettiä olinki metsästämässä, niin kuinkas kävikään...
Retrokilpuriprojekti saakin nyt sitten odottaa, kun haaviin tarttui tällanen:



Lähti vielä niin halvalla ettei meinaa uskoa  :Leveä hymy: 
Kuvien perusteella pitää ainaki kumit ja polkimet laittaa vaihtoon heti kättelyssä, mut onneks CRC:llä on joulumyynti ja kamat lähtee uloskantohinnoin. Saa sit nähä ku putsaan ja puleeraan ton fillarin et mitä muuta pitää vaihtaa. Et ehkä tosta nyt pienimuotoinen projekti seuraa kuitenkin...

Ja niin... pitääki laittaa nyt sit noi Campan kiekot ja ITM stemmi/stonga kiertoon...

----------


## Tank Driver

Tosta lähtis.

----------


## Ana75

> Allmost done!



Tuostahan tulee nätti peli  :Hymy: 

Ps. Tutun näköiset kammet  :Vink:

----------


## MRa

> Allmost done! Vaijerin kuori oli unohtunut tilata ja jarrusatuloiden pultit puuttuu. Toivottavasti "paikallisesta" löytyy huomenaamuna noi..



Toi sun pyöräteline on kyl makee, mutta kokemuksesta voin sanoa, että huomattavasti on mukavampi rakennella ihan tarkoitukseen tehdyllä telineellä.  Ei kaatuile, voi pitää pystyssä, voi pyörittää kampia ja katsoo, että vaihtaja toimii oikein jne, jne.

----------


## Unkka.T.Kumiankka

nyt on kotikutoinen nojapyöräprojekti käytännössä valmis, etuvaihtajan vaijerin stoppari vielä täytyy laittaa. Juomapullotelineen voisi vielä tehdä ja valkokylkitakarenkaan tilalle bianchin sinistä.

----------


## Brunberg

Työmatkasinkulaan uutta palikkaa.

----------


## MRa

Tämähän ei ole mun pyöräprojekti vaan Spessun, mutta magee todellakin...;-)

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/articl...e-tandem-24472



Kuten tossa artikkelissakin todetaan, olisi kiva tietää minkälaisilla keskareilla kaks huippu TT-kaveria tollasella pääsis.  Noi kiekot on kans aika makeet, esim cyclokrossariin.

----------


## drop

Oho...  :Leveä hymy: 

hieno

----------


## Tumppi

> Tämähän ei ole mun pyöräprojekti vaan Spessun, mutta magee todellakin...;-)
> 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/news/articl...e-tandem-24472
> 
> Kuten tossa artikkelissakin todetaan, olisi kiva tietää minkälaisilla keskareilla kaks huippu TT-kaveria tollasella pääsis.  Noi kiekot on kans aika makeet, esim cyclokrossariin.



Äkkiseltään luulis, että eivät pääse kovinkaan lujaa, koska 1.ajaja polkee tyhjää. :Leveä hymy:  No kait tuolla joku kardaaniakseli sisällä on kuitenkii.
Mites noi 2.kuskin kammetkin on vähän eri tasossa? Nuin on kyllä hankala polkea. Vai onko tämäkin joku spesun vastaisku epäkeskoille rattaille.
http://cdn.mos.bikeradar.com/images/...glb-798-75.jpg

----------


## TuH

> nyt on kotikutoinen nojapyöräprojekti käytännössä valmis, etuvaihtajan vaijerin stoppari vielä täytyy laittaa. Juomapullotelineen voisi vielä tehdä ja valkokylkitakarenkaan tilalle bianchin sinistä.



Hieno! 

Mistä sait inspiksen lähteä värittämään nojakkiasi Bianchi-teemalla?

----------


## Unkka.T.Kumiankka

> Hieno! 
> 
> Mistä sait inspiksen lähteä värittämään nojakkiasi Bianchi-teemalla?



Olen aina digannut Bianchin celestestä ja kun tilasin Evanscyclesistä kamaa niin tilasin sitten bianchin tankoteippiä ja pullon samalla ja siitä se ajatus lähti.

----------


## Heksula

> Tuostahan tulee nätti peli 
> 
> Ps. Tutun näköiset kammet



Jees, ihan asiallinen siitä tuli.  :Hymy:  Ei sulla satu olemaan sitä prikkaa joka tulee kammen päähän pulttien väliin tallessa?

----------


## Heksula

> Toi sun pyöräteline on kyl makee, mutta kokemuksesta voin sanoa, että huomattavasti on mukavampi rakennella ihan tarkoitukseen tehdyllä telineellä.  Ei kaatuile, voi pitää pystyssä, voi pyörittää kampia ja katsoo, että vaihtaja toimii oikein jne, jne.



Joo, olishan se kiva. Kaikkeen ei kumminkaan pysty kerrasta investoimaan.  :Vink:

----------


## Heksula

Tässä vielä viimonen kuva projektista. Ihan perus siisti tuli, joitain yksityiskohtia olis voinu toteuttaa eri värimaailmalla esimerkiksi enemmän valkoista. Tein kumminkin valinnat puhtaanapidon kannalta järkeviksi.  :Hymy:  Seuraavaks jos ottais kuvaa valmiista pyörästä kun pääsee valkosella ajeleen valkoselle..

----------


## Gekko

> olisi kiva tietää minkälaisilla keskareilla kaks huippu TT-kaveria tollasella pääsis.



Ei varmaan kovin kovaa kun etummainen joutuu polkemaan tyhjää...Ainakaan ketjuja sille ei näytä olevan annettu.  :No huh!:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## juminy

> Tässä vielä viimonen kuva projektista. Ihan perus siisti tuli, joitain yksityiskohtia olis voinu toteuttaa eri värimaailmalla esimerkiksi enemmän valkoista.



Eipä se oikeastaan enempää valkoista kaipaa. Kun olet valinnut tuon hopeanharmaan mukaan kampiin ja kiekkoihin, niin IMHO parempi kun ei ole muuta valkoista kuin runko. Mullahan tossa oli muuten kaikki melkolailla mustaa, mutta jarrut valkoiset. Kunnollista kuvaa en tainnut ehtiä ottaa.

Tossa se on muuten ekalla omistajallaan viime talvena:

----------


## Shamus

> Ei varmaan kovin kovaa kun etummainen joutuu polkemaan tyhjää...Ainakaan ketjuja sille ei näytä olevan annettu.



Ei tartte ketjuja kun on kardaaniveto...

----------


## viller

> Ei varmaan kovin kovaa kun etummainen joutuu polkemaan tyhjää...Ainakaan ketjuja sille ei näytä olevan annettu.



Siinä on kardaaniakseli keskiöiden välillä sekä mm. levyjarrut.

edit: no ei se nyt jäänyt kuin minuutista kiinni.

----------


## Heksula

> Eipä se oikeastaan enempää valkoista kaipaa. Kun olet valinnut tuon hopeanharmaan mukaan kampiin ja kiekkoihin, niin IMHO parempi kun ei ole muuta valkoista kuin runko. Mullahan tossa oli muuten kaikki melkolailla mustaa, mutta jarrut valkoiset. Kunnollista kuvaa en tainnut ehtiä ottaa.



Jooei, jos olis valkoista laitettu enempi, niin olisin laittanut valkoisilla funworks kehillä olevat kiekot, valkoiset tupit, valkoiset avidit ja valkoisen satulan. Mut ehkä parempi kumminkin hopeateemalla..

----------


## Kuntoilija

Nyt on sitten Myrkyn kolmas elämä alussa.

Onnea matkaan ja laita jotakin suojaa chain stay'hin niin ei ketjut
hakkaa maalia pois.

t. Myrkyn 1. omistaja

ps. runko on hieno, suht kevyt ja jäykkä xc-runko ja harvinainen Suomessa.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Tämähän ei ole mun pyöräprojekti vaan Spessun, mutta magee todellakin...;-)
> 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/news/articl...e-tandem-24472
> 
> 
> 
> Kuten tossa artikkelissakin todetaan, olisi kiva tietää minkälaisilla keskareilla kaks huippu TT-kaveria tollasella pääsis.  Noi kiekot on kans aika makeet, esim cyclokrossariin.







> Ei varmaan kovin kovaa kun etummainen joutuu polkemaan tyhjää...Ainakaan ketjuja sille ei näytä olevan annettu.







> Ei tartte ketjuja kun on kardaaniveto...



Mikäpäsesiinä. Mut onhan tuo varmaan kevyt polkea  - ilman speduja. :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Heksula

> Nyt on sitten Myrkyn kolmas elämä alussa.
> 
> Onnea matkaan ja laita jotakin suojaa chain stay'hin niin ei ketjut
> hakkaa maalia pois.
> 
> t. Myrkyn 1. omistaja
> 
> ps. runko on hieno, suht kevyt ja jäykkä xc-runko ja harvinainen Suomessa.



Täytyy katsoa hakkaako mihinkään, ketju on melko kireellä lyhythäkkisellä vaihtajalla. Tuntuis pysyvän eturattaallakin hyvin ton Jump stopin kanssa. 

Suht hienon sai vielä maalipinnastakin aikaan. Kävin pahimmat tummuneet ja likaiset kohdat läpi Autosolin metalpolishilla kevyesti. Sitten vaan autoglymin punaset ja kultaset vahat päälle niin avot. Keveys on harmi kyllä tuolla keulalla mennyttä.   :Hymy:

----------


## epeli

Projekti alkaa olla valmis. Vähän vielä jarrujen ja vaihteiden säätöä ja sitten testilenkille.

----------


## steelmän

...... löytyiskö sieltä mullekin tollanen hiilarihaarukka?

----------


## epeli

Ei mulla sentään sellaisia. Tuota roinaa on päässyt kertymään. Pariin fillariin taitaisi tällä hetkellä löytyä osat.

----------


## twentyniner

Tuommoinen runkosetti tarttui, näin työpäivän lomassa "ostoskoriin"  :Hymy:  Miljoonalaatikosta löytyy täysi D-A 7800 ja tykötarpeet, hiukan vielä mietityttää Krysium ES:ien sopiminen, noin visuaalisesti...katsotaan mitä tulee.

----------


## Terwis

> Tuommoinen runkosetti tarttui, näin työpäivän lomassa "ostoskoriin"  Miljoonalaatikosta löytyy täysi D-A 7800 ja tykötarpeet, hiukan vielä mietityttää Krysium ES:ien sopiminen, noin visuaalisesti...katsotaan mitä tulee.



Kaunis lähtökohta.
Kunhan taloudellinen tilanne antaa periksi niin himottaisi kovasti rakentaa itselleenkin teräksinen maantietykki.

----------


## Mika Nieminen

> Tuommoinen runkosetti tarttui, näin työpäivän lomassa "ostoskoriin"  Miljoonalaatikosta löytyy täysi D-A 7800 ja tykötarpeet, hiukan vielä mietityttää Krysium ES:ien sopiminen, noin visuaalisesti...katsotaan mitä tulee.



Upea setti!

----------


## PPP

On vaan mamma pyörä mallia ruotsinmaalta muttei hätiä..kaikki osat löytyy.

----------


## twentyniner

> Upea setti!



Setistä viis, kun yks Nieminen tulee mäessä ohi maasturilla ja nastoilla vielä juhannuksen aikaan  :Vink:

----------


## Marde

> Tuommoinen runkosetti tarttui, näin työpäivän lomassa "ostoskoriin"  Miljoonalaatikosta löytyy täysi D-A 7800 ja tykötarpeet, hiukan vielä mietityttää Krysium ES:ien sopiminen, noin visuaalisesti...katsotaan mitä tulee.



On nätti! Saattais kiiltävät vanteet sopia paremmin, tai mustavalkoset... 
No joo, katsotaan milta se näyttää livenä, ei vielä tuomita Ksyriumeja...

----------


## px

Kaliapyörä etenee, löyty tommonen ylijäämärunko ebaysta ja vanhat kiekot kaapista. Kahtellaan, kunhan jaksaa kiinnitellä lisää miljoonalaatikon palikoita aihioon.



Keula vaihtuu keposempaan, kunhan nykyinen R7 lähtee Epikistä  :Cool:

----------


## apartanen

Melkonen kaljapyörä... millä sinä oikein lenkkiä ajelet jos tuommonen joutaa kaljotteluun?

----------


## Aki Korpela

Joo, ei näytä laisinkaan aidolta kaliapyörältä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## p-olkisin

ihan siisti ja hyvin sopii verhojen väriin  :Hymy:  

ei kauhean painavia kaljakasseja kannata kiikuttaa tangossa  :Hymy: 

Suosittelen nousukahvoja, autaa kaljakassien kuljettamisessa!

----------


## twentyniner

> Suosittelen nousukahvoja, autaa kaljakassien kuljettamisessa!



Nuo nousukahvat on hyvä idea, kassit pysyy mukana huomattavasti paremmin. Itse suosittelen reppua, koska kaljakassi saattaa mennä pinnojen väliin :Vink:

----------


## syklopaatti

Tommonen runko tuli hommattua. (käytetty) olmo tecno kt 07 :Hymy: 
Pitää talven mittan rakennella pyörä siitä. Osiks meinasin campan velocee.
Kuvan kiekot ei oo mun ,kun kaverin luona vaan mallailtiin. Nuo neutronit ois kyllä tyylikkäät. En tiedä oliko ekaks maantierassiks järkee ostaa käytettyä hiilarirunkoo . mutta vahinko on jo tapahtunut. Ei voi mitään.

----------


## Plus

Uutta projektia pukkaa...  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

> Tommonen runko tuli hommattua. (käytetty) olmo tecno kt 07



Ei nävy mithän kuvaa täällä :Sekaisin:  :Sekaisin: 

Plussan prokkiksen aloituskuva aiheutti mulle lieviä sydämen rytmihäiriöitä ja yleistä kuumotusta. Odotellaan jatkoa :Hymy:

----------


## syklopaatti

> Tommonen runko tuli hommattua. (käytetty) olmo tecno kt 07
> Pitää talven mittan rakennella pyörä siitä. Osiks meinasin campan velocee.
> Kuvan kiekot ei oo mun ,kun kaverin luona vaan mallailtiin. Nuo neutronit ois kyllä tyylikkäät. En tiedä oliko ekaks maantierassiks järkee ostaa käytettyä hiilarirunkoo . mutta vahinko on jo tapahtunut. Ei voi mitään.



Pärkele kun en osaa. joko näkkyypi.

----------


## Galahad

Jo vain, hyvin näkyy komea Olmo.

----------


## kmw

Avot :Hymy:  Siisti vahinko, sanoisin :Hymy:  :Hymy:

----------


## HC Andersen

> Uutta projektia pukkaa...



 :No huh!: Mites tommonen takalinkku toimii :Sekaisin:

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Mites tommonen takalinkku toimii



Varmaan ihan samalla tavalla kuin Trek Evo-linkku



Kovasti noita molemmista päistä kelluvia linkkuja on kehuttu, varsinkin alkuherkkyys on kuuleman mukaan ihan omaa luokkaansa. Mielenkiinnolla kokeilisin, jos olis mahkut.

----------


## Plus

Samaa sukuahan tuo on kuin Maestro, DW-link ja ABP, ja kehujen mukaan toimiikin yhtä hyvin. Pikkupuljun ratkaisu on vaan jäänyt hypetyksessä isompien varjoon. Kunhan vaan olisi aikaa pistää pyörä kasaan ja testailla, niin tulee tarkempaa raporttia...

Runko on tavallaan vähän kirveellä veistetyn oloinen ja ei hirveän kevytkään, mutta joku siinä veti puoleensa, kun tuntuu olevan jonkinlainen fetissi brittiläisen mtb-skenen tuotoksiin...  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Sakkeri91

> Varmaan ihan samalla tavalla kuin Trek Evo-linkku
> 
> [Evolinx]
> 
> Kovasti noita molemmista päistä kelluvia linkkuja on kehuttu, varsinkin alkuherkkyys on kuuleman mukaan ihan omaa luokkaansa. Mielenkiinnolla kokeilisin, jos olis mahkut.



Itseasiassa ei yhtään samalla tavalla.

Trekin jousitus on singlepivot (Tai onhan siinä jarrulle ja iskarille omat linkuttimensa, mutta taka-akselin liikerata on kuin singlepivotissa), kun taas Pacessa on jokin DW/Maestro-sukulainen.

Pacessa iskaria puristetaan molemmista päistä, Trekissä iskarin alapään kiinnitys liikkuu alaspäin.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Itseasiassa ei yhtään samalla tavalla.
> 
> Pacessa iskaria puristetaan molemmista päistä, Trekissä iskarin alapään kiinnitys liikkuu alaspäin.



No kun kerran puheeksi otit... näinhän se on.

Pacen systeemin ajatuksena on ilmeisesti saada linkku kompaktimman kokoiseksi. Kun iskaria puristetaan molemmista päistä, voidaan käyttää lyhyempiä linkkuja.

----------


## WHL82

Tässä olisi kakkospyörän rakentelua, joitakin osia tulee nykyisestä kakkosesta, kuten esim. keula, renkaat+vanteet, ohjaustanko ja stemmi. Pitihän sitä alkaa rakentelemaan kun halvalla sai. Kuvan kokonaisuus ei hirveästi lompakkoa keventänyt  :Hymy:  Pyörä yritetään kasata kohtuullisen pienellä budgetilla.

----------


## drop

Hieno on kyllä Pacen runko!

----------


## Plus

Edistystä...








Fillari alkaa olla kasassa!  :Hymy:  Chainstayn suoja pitää vielä viritellä paikoilleen, samoin takajarruletkun vienti kaapaa pientä hienosäätöä...

Aika ovela tuo takajarruletkun vienti keskiön alta, lyhentätön Elixirin letku on nippa nappa tarpeeksi pitkä... Takajarrun banjoa kääntäessä lirahti sitten sen verran nestettäkin ulos että ilmaus piti tehdä uusiksi. En oikein ole ihastunut Elixir R:n kahvan pitkään vapaaliikkeeseen, edellisissä Juicy 7:ssa se oli pikkasen pienempi.

Huomenna ehkä testilenkille jos pakkasta ei ole ihan älyttömästi...

----------


## kmw

> Edistystä...



Voi vihne kun näyttää hyvältä.

*tahtoo kans tommosen*

----------


## Plus

> *tahtoo kans tommosen*



Sitten vaan CRC:stä tilailemaan, ei ole todellakaan pahan hintainen tällä hetkellä... Tilasin omani ennen tuota viimeisintä alea, mutta sai jälkikäteen hyvitystä tuon aleprosentin verran, koska runko tuli Monarkin sijasta DT:n iskarilla.

Onkohan noita kukaan muu tilaillut Suomeen?

----------


## A.B.

Laitetaan nyt tällekin puolelle kuva mun tämän syksyn/talven -projektista. Vielä riittää hiomista (uudet kiekot, satula, takavaihtaja...) ja kesäksi ajattelin siis palauttaa vaihteet pyörään (1x9), mutta jonkun aikaa vielä yritän totutella tuohon maastosinkulointiin  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Jneed

Paljon Pacella on kokonaisuudessaan painoa?
Hyvältä ja tasapainoiselta näyttää!

----------


## Plus

> Paljon Pacella on kokonaisuudessaan painoa?
> Hyvältä ja tasapainoiselta näyttää!



12,8 kg heilahti kalavaakaan... Ei mikään keijukainen, mutta yli kolmekiloisen rungon huomioon ottaen kai ihan OK paino. Kammetkin taitaa olla painavammat kuin Shimanon vastaavat, mutta ei vaan tehnyt mieli laittaa perus-XT:tä. Ovat muuten 180-milliset kun on tullut sellaisiin tykästyttyä sinkulahommissa.

----------


## kona28

Mulla olis tällänen pikkukysymys, tulevaa projektia varten. Olisin ostamassa cube ltd comp 09 pyörää ja mulla olisi omasta takaa siihen uusi keula (reba race) ja kammet (truvativ stylo) . Miten on, kannattaako noi truvativit vaihtaa niitten alkuperäisten shimano deorien kanssa päittäin?

----------


## H. Moilanen

Truvativ olisi hitusen keveämpi, tuskin muuta ihmeellistä eroa.

----------


## kona28

No mites on, kun noi kammet on välillä lyöstynyt ajon aikana että onko keskiön säädöissä vikaa vai mikä ?

----------


## Plus

Silloin on vasemman kammen kiristyspultti liian löysällä, tuskin mitään sen kummempaa. Laita ruuvilukitetta jos ei pysy.

----------


## A.B.

> Mulla olis tällänen pikkukysymys, tulevaa projektia varten. Olisin ostamassa cube ltd comp 09 pyörää ja mulla olisi omasta takaa siihen uusi keula (reba race) ja kammet (truvativ stylo) . Miten on, kannattaako noi truvativit vaihtaa niitten alkuperäisten shimano deorien kanssa päittäin?



Mun kokemus Trutativ kammista on Firexistä (se halpis malli siis) ja en tiedä miten se on noiden stylojen kanssa, mutta mulle Firexit EIVÄT pysyneet kunnolla kiinni lainkaan! Kiristin runsaasti ja oli oikeat määrät spacereitä + laitoin viimeisen kerran vielä ruuvilukitus liimaa ja EI toimi  :Vihainen: 

 vaihdoin kammet kiltisti Simpukan SLX settiin ja ongelmat loppuivat heti  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Sakkeri91

Firexien systeemi on suorastaan ihan paska. Kampea voi kiristellä loputtomiin, mutta loppujenlopuksi kammen pultti pohjaa akseliin, eikä kampea saa kiristettyä enää edes ukko jumala.

Shimanon kammen saa kiristettyä välyksettömästi akseliin jopa niin, että itse kammet heiluvat akselin suuntaisesti laakereissa. (Näinhän ei kuitenkaan kuulu tehdä.  :Leveä hymy:  )

----------


## kona28

Kuulostaa että noissa minun styloissa olisi samanlainan kiinnitys kun Firexie kammissa koska styloni on aika vanhat niin se voisi olla vissiin mahdollista.

----------


## Sakkeri91

Laitetaampa kuva sittenkin vain linkkinä: 
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/images/truva...0set%20new.jpg

Näyttääpä hyvinkin olevan.
Käytä kuitenkin vasemmanpuolen kammenpultti irti ja katso pohjaako se kammenpultti siihen akseliin, vai onko siinä vielä varaa kiristyä.

Jos on varaa kiristyä, niin sitten on mitä luultavimmin keskiöpaketti liian leveä, jolloin vasen kampi pohjaa keskiölaakeriin, ennenkuin kunnolla kiristyy akselia vasten.

----------


## Patrik

Mulla on työmatkapyörässä Fire-X:t ja kun kiristysvara loppui, laitoin sen kymppimillisen kiristyspultin alle vanhan viisipennisen kolikon, ja sain sillä taas kiristysvaraa. Ei oo enää löystyny. Shimanon systeemi tosiaan on paljon järkevämpi, mutta kun noita Truvativeja nyt ei raaski roskiinkaan heittää.

----------


## Sakkeri91

Niin että minne laitoit?

----------


## Jazman

> Jaahas... joulu koitti!
> Vaikka runkosettiä olinki metsästämässä, niin kuinkas kävikään...
> Retrokilpuriprojekti saakin nyt sitten odottaa, kun haaviin tarttui tällanen:



Salapoliisityö tuotti tulosta ja sain kuin sainkin fillarin tarkemmat tiedot ongittua internetin syövereistä...

Kyseessä on siis Koga-Miyata Flyer vuodelta -89.
- Osasarja: Shimano Ultegra 600 (voimansiirto, navat, laakerit jne.)
- Rattaat: Biopace
- Vanteet: Wolber GTX
- Stemmi ja stonga: Cinelli

Penkki on kuulemma uudenveroinen, mutta eiköhän se vaihdu ja tilalle tulee Brooks.

Noi 80-luvun Kogat tuntuvat olevan hyvin arvostettuja ainakin Jenkeissä, Saksassa ja Hollannissa. Noita japanilaisia Miyatan putkia ylistetään ja ilmeisesti Kogan pojat Hollannissa ovat osanneet teräsrunkojen kasauksen varsin mallikkaasti...

Pitää vielä testailla saako niihin Campa/Ambrosio-kiekkoihin vaihdettua Shimanon vapaarattaan ja 7-lehtisen pakan, kun tuli sellasetki "vahingossa" ostettua. Ymmärrän toki että kyseessä on paha etikettivirhe, mutta kun noi nyt kerran on hankittu, niin tulispa neki sit käyttöön.

Vai onko se edes järkevää olla kilpapyörään kaksi kiekkosettiä?
Cyclocrossarin kanssa voi kuvitella, että eri kiekoissa olis slicksit ja nappulat kiinni ja niitä vois helposti vaihtaa sään / tilanteen mukaan.

Jännityksellä odotan koska DHL toimittaa fillarin... mutta viimeistään ensi viikolla pitäis tulla perille.

Ehkä tää viesti nyt tuli hieman väärään topicciin, mut menköön...

----------


## Patrik

> Niin että minne laitoit?



Miten tuon nyt paremmin selittäisi. Vasemmassa kammessa on kaksi pulttia; yks 8-milliselle ja toinen 10-milliselle kuusiokololle. Tarkoitus on ilmeisesti se että tuo pienempi kiristää paketin ja isompi estää pienemmän löystymisen. Mulla ainakin loppui tuon isomman pultin säätövara. Eli kammen sai kyllä kiristettyä kasimillisellä, mutta kymppimillisestä loppui kiristysvara ja sen takia koko paketti pääsi löystymään.
Eli noiden kahden pultin väliin asetin kolikon, niin kymppimilliselle tuli hieman lisää kiristysvaraa. Ei oo pyörää nyt vieressä niin en pääse ottamaan kuvaa.
Onko tuo systeemi sitten niin surkea että jossain vaiheessa loppuu myös kasimillisestä kiristysvara? Kun huomasin ton ongelman omissa kammissani ajattelin ekana että joku prikka noiden kahden pultin välistä on pudonnut. Kuuluuko niiden välissä olla mitään?

----------


## Iglumies

Ulompi on puller cap, eli "ulosvedin" jota vasten kammenpultti aukaistaan ja kampi irtoaa.
Välissä ei kuulu olla prikkoja, jos kammenpultti ei kiristy kunnolla ennen pohjaamistaan, niin akselin viilaaminen hieman lyhemmäksi auttaa asiaa. (edellyttää että pooreja on akselissa  jäljellä)

----------


## kona28

Pääsin katsomaan noita kampia vähän lähempää ja kyllä se kiristys pultti ihan pohjaan menee, että missä sit vika kun keskiö on niin pienes kasas mitä voi olla. Voiko vaikuttaa se että keskiö voi olla vähän väljä kun on aika loppuun ajettu? Vai onko kampien kiinnityskohta päässyt pyöristymään ?

----------


## Sakkeri91

> jos kammenpultti ei kiristy kunnolla ennen pohjaamistaan, niin akselin viilaaminen hieman lyhemmäksi auttaa asiaa. (edellyttää että pooreja on akselissa  jäljellä)



Hei, tosiaan! Tuota en tullutkaan ajatelleeksi. Ja minä kun olin jo nakkaamassa koko kampipakettia roskiin. 
Hieno homma kun huomautit.  :Hymy: 

Edit: Oisin antanu isosti vihiriää natsipalloa, mutten kuulemma kokoajan voi Iglulle palloilla.

----------


## Noob

Kiituriprojekti sai ikävän käänteen. Näyttäisi takakiekossa olevan ikävänlainen heitto, edellisen kerran rihdatessa asentajasetä kertoi että seuraavan kerran kun alkaa vaappumaan on edessä uusien kiekkojen hankinta.
Siispä hakusessa olisi kohtuuhintainen kiekkosetti, olen katsellut Crossrideja crcstä tai Fulcrum redmetal 3 bikecomponents.destä
Löytyykö muita ideoita, en mielellään käyttäisi edes tuota 300e ja pitäisi kuitenkin saada kelvolliset kiekot. Pikalinkuilla ja 6-pultti levyille.

----------


## mjh78

> Kiituriprojekti sai ikävän käänteen. Näyttäisi takakiekossa olevan ikävänlainen heitto, edellisen kerran rihdatessa asentajasetä kertoi että seuraavan kerran kun alkaa vaappumaan on edessä uusien kiekkojen hankinta.
> Siispä hakusessa olisi kohtuuhintainen kiekkosetti, olen katsellut Crossrideja crcstä tai Fulcrum redmetal 3 bikecomponents.destä
> Löytyykö muita ideoita, en mielellään käyttäisi edes tuota 300e ja pitäisi kuitenkin saada kelvolliset kiekot. Pikalinkuilla ja 6-pultti levyille.



Mulle on Chainreactionilta parhaillaan matkalla kiekot XT navoilla, Mavic XC717 vanteilla ja DT Comp pinnoilla. Hintaa setille tuli ~202€. Noi on tosin centerlockeilla, 6-pulttisella XT:llä menee alle kahdensadan. Ei ehkä kaikkein kevein setti mutta riittävän ja pitäis kestää.

Kolmeensataan sais kiekot Hopen Pro 2 -navoilla ja rahaa jäis vielä kuulonsuojamiinkin.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Siispä hakusessa olisi kohtuuhintainen kiekkosetti...



Crossride lienee halvin oikeasti kestävä kiekkosetti. Paino pysyy säädyllisenä, kestää isonkin miehen alla maastossa ja mikä tärkeintä, navan laakerointi on käytännössä ikuinen. Shimanon navat pitää uutena ottaa auki ja säätää toimintavarmuuden saamiseksi, Mavicin konelaakeroiduissa navoissa ei ole tälläistä riskiä. Kun laakeri sitten tulee tiensä päähän joskus x vuoden kuluttua, uudet laakerit saa laakerikaupasta muutamalla eurolla ketale.

----------


## vehvis

Muodikas yksivaihteiseni rupeaa edistymään, enää puuttuu muutama osa ja runko kaipaa pirteämpää väriä pintaan. Huomenna runko Taximolle ja sitten hakemaan loput osat paikalliselta pyöräkauppiaalta  :Hymy: 





Ja kaupunkiajoa varten pitää olla kello  :Vink:

----------


## wanderer

Projekti etenee. Kiekot vaihtuikin FFWD F5R 190s-mallisiin.
Kammet Q-Ringseillä ja Speedplayn polkimet ovat raineripyörässä "sisäänajossa".
Kunhan 2010 Cerveloita alkaa valua Suomeen saakka niin projekti siirtyy viimeiseen, ratkaisevaan vaiheeseen.





> Uusi projekti alkaa hahmottumaan.
> Runkona Cervelo S3 58cm
> Osasarja SRAM Red, paitsi kammet Rotor 3D ja jarrut mustat Zero Gravityt
> Polkimet Speedplay Zero 
> Tanko 3T Ergonova Team, stemmi 3T ARX Team
> Penkki Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow musta
> Kiekot FFWD F5 240s + Conti Competition tuubit / taakse sopivissa tilanteissa Powertap-kiekko
> 
> Mustaa, valkoista ja punaista olisi väritys.
> ...

----------


## TimoF



----------


## Tombba

> kuvia



Toi systeemi pitäis saada liikenteeseen. Siinä unohtuis äkkiä heijastimet.

----------


## Tony47

> Toi systeemi pitäis saada liikenteeseen. Siinä unohtuis äkkiä heijastimet.



Hyvä idea, mutta miten tuossa käy kun sataa vettä?

----------


## Tombba

> Hyvä idea, mutta miten tuossa käy kun sataa vettä?



Kuka hullu sateessa ajaa :Leveä hymy:

----------


## steelmän

On tää 'kilpavarustelu' mukaansa tempaavaa ...... ennen ku edellisen sai valmiiksi niin jo kerkes runko vaihtumaan kun ei pystynyt vastustamaan kiusausta .... josko tää oi se toinen Turun Sinapin jälkeen ... B-)

----------


## Tank Driver

Ähvän Timpalla on komeet himmelit!

----------


## Rizla

> No mites on, kun noi kammet on välillä lyöstynyt ajon aikana että onko keskiön säädöissä vikaa vai mikä ?



Omat Firex:it teki samaa ja onnistuin halkaisemaan yhen pultinkin.
Sitten keksin mikä mättää!
Vasen kampi otti kiinni laakeriin ennen kuin oli uponnut tarpeeksi akselin uriin.
Akselin pää on koneistettu kapeammaksi, koska vasemman laakerin reikä on pienempi kuin oikean(ratas)puolen. Tämä koneistettu osio oli liian lyhyt.

Niinpä tein työkalun jolla voin työstää kammen sisäpinnasta materiaalia pois ja pitämällä pinnan suorana akseliin nähden.

Muutama milli pois ja voila!!  kampi pysyi kiinni.

laitan kuvan jahka löydän sen arkistoista.

p.s. saman kylän miehiä kun olet niin lainaan työkalua tietty :Vink:

----------


## Concorde

> Kottaraisparven laajentuminen lähtee tosta.



Ja loppui tähän:



Mitään listaa osien painosta en oo tehnyt, mutta vaaka näytti ihan mukavaa lukemaa kuvan kokoonpanolla  :Hymy:

----------


## elasto

Ootko huomannut, että sulta puuttuu polkimet?  :Vink: 

Muuten ihan mukava lukema.

Mulla on muuten sama vaaka, on toiminut ihan hyvin ja oli edullinen.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Tää on törkeen hieno  :Kieli pitkällä: ! Mitäs komeus maksaa ? :No huh!:

----------


## Concorde

Elasto: Juu, ajokunnossa (polkimet, nousukaffat, pulloteline) paino hinautuu jo piiiiitkälle toiselle kymmenelle. Ankkuri, siis...

Janne: Kiitti. Mä ostin tuon käytettynä joten hinta jäi siedettäviin lukemiin 2.5k nurkille. Hyvä bang for the buck - suhde kuitenkin...

----------


## Sakkeri91

Minkä verran runko painaa iskareineen?

----------


## elasto

> Minkä verran runko painaa iskareineen?



Tuolla näyttäis olevan vastaus:

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...postcount=1150

Tiedä sitten onko runko sen jälkeen käynyt jo puntarilla ja todellinen paino selvinnyt.

----------


## Concorde

> Minkä verran runko painaa iskareineen?



En puntaroinut pelkkää runkoa, koska en viitsinyt irroittaa leekeriä. Ei se kuitenkaan kevyimpiä runkoja ole. Itse halusin ton konkelin pääasiassa mageen ulkonäön takia...  :Nolous: 

Mun mielestä '10-mallin väritys ei oo enää noin hieno.

----------


## yypy

> Mun mielestä '10-mallin väritys ei oo enää noin hieno.



Näin on! Toi oranssi kuuluu KTM:n tyyliin.

----------


## scf_

Laitetaan tännekin kun projekti oli kyseessä.


http://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=5657799.jpg

----------


## px

Ylijäämäkampia tuossa kaliapyörään laittelin. Mutta ei oikee meinaa toi etuvaihtaja toimia, missähän vika  :Sekaisin:   :Sekaisin: 




(Tossa äskettäin lenkillä kävi niin että tuo pienempi loppuunkaluttu ratas ei enää tykännyt toimia ollenkaan, joten piti kääntää rattaat noinpäin että sai lenkin ajettua loppuun. Vaijerinkin laitan kiinni kunhan saan Speenin tuunattua loppuun. Mutta nättihän se on, eikös?  :Leveä hymy: )

----------


## tiksi

flip-flop-rattaat... upeeta! vielä kun virität vaihtajan toimimaan nuin päin.

----------


## dirtyrider

> Ylijäämäkampia tuossa kaliapyörään laittelin. Mutta ei oikee meinaa toi etuvaihtaja toimia, missähän vika



Oliskohan häkki vääntynyt tai jotain..  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## H. Moilanen

Kaliapyörän osat lienee asennettu kaliapäissään...

----------


## kmw

> Mutta nättihän se on, eikös? )



Nätti kuin Ben Zyshtchkovitchz pienenä :Hymy:  Jos toimii niin toimii :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Nokkonen

JeeJee, Miun fillarinrakentelurojekti käynnisty ny! Tai siis, sen piti kyl alkaa vasta alkukesästä mut etuvaihtajan häkki otti iskua tuossa ni aattelin et laitetaan uutta osaa runkoon ny sit jo saman tien. On se kauhiaa ku joutuu alottaa liian aikasin :Leveä hymy:  Ei se auta ku alkaa ottaa vanhaa roinaa irti...

----------


## Tank Driver

> JeeJee, Miun fillarinrakentelurojekti käynnisty ny! Tai siis, sen piti kyl alkaa vasta alkukesästä mut etuvaihtajan häkki otti iskua tuossa ni aattelin et laitetaan uutta osaa runkoon ny sit jo saman tien. On se kauhiaa ku joutuu alottaa liian aikasin Ei se auta ku alkaa ottaa vanhaa roinaa irti...



Nyt puhutaan jo melko pienestä aloituskynnyksestä.

----------


## Nokkonen

Täytyy myöntää, että kyllähän tuo jo syyhytti... Mut on se aikalailla osissa nyt.
Täytyy kahtoa mitä tästä seuraa, josko jotain hyvääkin

----------


## brewster

Onko px:n pyörässä takapakkakin nurin päin. Ja runko tehty jossain Marttojen nypläyskerhossa.

----------


## px

> Onko px:n pyörässä takapakkakin nurin päin. Ja runko tehty jossain Marttojen nypläyskerhossa.



Vähintään  :Leveä hymy: . Ja ykköspyörä on kokonaan väärin päin:

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/showpost.php?p=1229283&postcount=11671

----------


## Tank Driver

Huono ajoasento. Menee veri päähän.

----------


## elasto



----------


## Shamus

Joo tiedän, tylsää kun aina on sama merkki... :Vink:

----------


## pultti

onko noissa maastorungoissa oikeasti loivemmat satulakulmat kuin maantiepyörissä, vai mikä on syynä siihen, että usein niissä on satulatolpat ilman set back:iä. Olen katsellut valmistajien geometrioita ja aika samoilta nuo näyttävät kuin maantiepyörissä (72,5 - 73,2).
Vai onko niin, että ajoasento ei sittenkään noudata samaa periaatetta?

----------


## drop

Taitaa olla makuasia. Lyhyt runko + set back tolppa aiheuttaa lyhyemmän rengasvälin ja ketterämmän pyörän. Pidempi runko ja ei set back tolppaa taas vakaamman pelin... Itselläni edellisessä rungossa set back tolppa teki takaiskarin säädöstä hankalan kun paino siirtyi liiaksi taakse, en oikein tiedä mistä johtui. Nykyisen rungon kanssa taas set back tolppa tuntuu toimivan kivasti.

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> elasto

Nopeen näköinen No Saint!  :Hymy:

----------


## steelmän

> onko noissa maastorungoissa oikeasti loivemmat satulakulmat kuin maantiepyörissä, vai mikä on syynä siihen, että usein niissä on satulatolpat ilman set back:iä. Olen katsellut valmistajien geometrioita ja aika samoilta nuo näyttävät kuin maantiepyörissä (72,5 - 73,2).
> Vai onko niin, että ajoasento ei sittenkään noudata samaa periaatetta?



Taitaa niissä nyt hieman loivempi olla, ei kait kukaan voi sanoa että ajaa maasturilla ja maantiepelillä samaassa asennossa? Maasturilla kyllä inan pystympi, ellei jopa ihan reippaasti.
Mulla ainakin.

----------


## SeWentwenty

Terve. Suunnittelen pyöräprojektia ja tarvitsisin jeesiä osasarjan valintaan. Runko on ainakin kymmenen vuotta vanha Colnago Chic+. Olen pohtinut Rival:ia edullisuuden ja mustan värin takia.  Keskiö lähinnä askarruttaa..? Ilmeisesti kierre pitää olla italialainen joten onko tuollainen GPX-keskiö italo kierteellä sopiva?

----------


## kontio

Kierteen saa selville kun ottaa tönärin käteen ja mittaa sen keskiön paksuuden. BSA (brittiläinen) on muistaakseni 68mm ja italiaano 73mm tai jotain.

Rival on vallan toimiva, ja GXP italokierteellä on ihan sopiva jos sulla pyörässä italialainen kierre.Ja se lienee Golnagon kyseessäollessa suht todennäköistä.

----------


## NKOTB

> Kierteen saa selville kun ottaa tönärin käteen ja mittaa sen keskiön paksuuden. BSA (brittiläinen) on muistaakseni 68mm ja italiaano 73mm tai jotain.
> 
> Rival on vallan toimiva, ja GXP italokierteellä on ihan sopiva jos sulla pyörässä italialainen kierre.Ja se lienee Golnagon kyseessäollessa suht todennäköistä.



70 mm ja muhvin halkaisijakin on vähän kookkaampi.

Sheldon tarjoaa konsultaatiota.

----------


## twentyniner

Kuten NKOTB totesi, 70mm on italokierteisen muhvin leveys, 68,73 ja taitaapi löytyä nykyjään myös 83mm BSA keskiö? Mutta noilla eteenpäin  :Hymy:

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

Hiki on suolaista purtavaa rungolle, ja takakiekon jatkuva vaihtaminen on likaista ja lähes päivittäin tehtynä hieman turhauttavaa. 

Sen takia varaston perältä Colnagon vanha teräsrunkoinen triatlon-ratsu. Siihen kiinni lyhyt stemmi, lepuuttimet ja poikki sahattu vanha Cinellin tanko. 

Pyörästä lähtee vielä reippaasti palikoita irti, ja jotain tulee tilalle, mutta lopputuloksen pitäisi olla vain ja ainoastaan home trainerille sopiva fillari.  :Hymy:  

Tästä se lähtee... Huomatkaa nykyään eksoottiset 650cc kiekot.  :Hymy:

----------


## Pekka L

> Huomatkaa nykyään eksoottiset 650cc kiekot.



Tuo on kyllä todella eksoottinen koko.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> Tuo on kyllä todella eksoottinen koko.



Jäi muuten projekti siihen... Täytyy kasata toisesta rungosta tuo traineripyörä, sillä 650c kiekot ei vaikuta olevan mitenkään itsestäänselvä yhdistelmä harjoitusvastusten kanssa.

----------


## TurboKoo

> Jäi muuten projekti siihen... Täytyy kasata toisesta rungosta tuo traineripyörä, sillä 650c kiekot ei vaikuta olevan mitenkään itsestäänselvä yhdistelmä harjoitusvastusten kanssa.



Eikös sulla ollut Tacxin traineri? Niissä on useimmiten mukana sellainen palikka jolla saa maasturinkin toimimaan trainerissa.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> Eikös sulla ollut Tacxin traineri? Niissä on useimmiten mukana sellainen palikka jolla saa maasturinkin toimimaan trainerissa.



Ensin oli Tacx Flow, sitten oli Kurt Rock 'n Roll, ja vaihtelu kun virkistää, niin seuraavaksi lienee vuorossa Cycleops traineri tai ergometri.  

Tacx oli uudestaa hankintalistalla sen pienen koon takia, mutta 26" rengas menee hyvin. 650c renkaan läpimitta on 571mm, joka on 13mm vähemmän kuin pienin toimiva rengaskoko, joten aika virityksen joutisi tekemään. 

Tuo 650c projekti oli siinäkin mielessä scheisse kun trainerirenkaan, sisäkumien ja muiden varaosien hankkiminen olisi aina perus 700c kokoa monimutkaisempaa.

----------


## Concorde

Ylöjärveläinen ostaa kun halvalla saa...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## steelmän

Niin käy joskus Turkkusessaki !

----------


## Ohiampuja

Laitetaan nyt hätäisesti näpätty kuva omastakin talvipäivä-projektista.

Jo pidemmän aikaa mielessä on ollut halu päästä kokeilemaan titaani-runkoa maantiellä. Tälläiselle metallialan-miehelle kun tuo hiilikuitu tuntuu jotenkin lelumaiselta.  :Sarkastinen:  Tästä pitäisi tulla sellainen leppoisa, rauhallisten ja aurinkoisten päivien filo, joten ajoasennosta tulee 10 mm lyhyempi kuin edellisessä pyörässä ja tankokin pitäisi tulla hiukan ylemmäs.

Eli ideana on siirtää vanhasta hiilari maantiepyörästä osat tuohon  titaanirunkoon. Komponentit on vanhaa Dura-Acen 7800-sarjaa polkimia myöten, mutta kiekot ovat uudet D-A:t viime kesältä. Tolppa ja stemmi ovat vanhat Ridleyn 4ZA-nimellä tehdyt, ne ovat kulkeneet jo monessa rungossa. Mitään kevennysosia ne eivät ole, mutta ei viitsi uusiakaan ostaa, koska nuokin ehjiä ovat.

Uutta tällä tietoa ei ole tulossa kuin ketjut, vaijerit kuorineen ja etujarrun kiinnitysmutteri. Runko on Taiwanin pojan tekemä ja painaa 1 437 g ja haarukka on Kinesiksen hiilari Cane Creekin laakerilla.

Pitää ottaa parempia kuvia, kun tuon saa tuosta kokonaan nippuun...

----------


## bere

Omakin projekti pyörähti käyntiin...

----------


## ZeiR

Kuutioprojekti alkaa pikkuhiljaa saamaan muotoaan. Josko sopivasti kevään nurkilla olisi ajettavissakin?

----------


## AntiYosemite

Yritin haeskella mutta ei välittömästi löytynyt mitään linkkejä ihan nollasta lähtevään pyörän kasailijan projekteihin täältä tai netistä.
Krossarilla on ajeltu vuoden verran ja sen verran lueskeltu Alfamerin pyöräkirjaa joka hyllystä löytyy että vaihteiden ja jarrujen säätämiset onnistuvat jo mutta mitään sen mittavampaa remonttia ei ole ollut tarvetta tehdä.
Kunnes... takaraivossa alkoi tykyttää josko sitä opettelisi pyörämekaaninkon perushommat sillä että kasaisi itselleen huvipyörän. Tällä hetkellä krossarin viereen parvekkeelle tekisi mieli saada isopyöräinen täysjäykkä (kaupunki)maasturi, runkona mahdollisesti Karate Monkey jota naapurin putiikistakin saa.

Siispä osaatteko laittaa linkkiä vastaaviin projekteihin blogeina tai ketjuina suomeksi tai lontooksi?
Perinteisesti olen edennyt "trial and error" menetelmän ja Stetson-Harison menetelmien yhdistelmällä mutta saattaisi olla mukavaa tehdä edes joitakin osia tästä projektista ilman em. menetelmiä.

----------


## kontio

Eipä siinä kasaamisessa ihan mitään ydinfysiikkaa tarvita. Hankalimmat paikat lienee ohjainlaakeri ja keskiö. Park toolin sivuilla on kohtuullisesti huolto-ohjeita, ja google auttaa hädässä kuin hädässä.

----------


## znood

Tossa toi nyt on:
Tankotupit ja rungonsuojaus puuttuu, mutta muuten nipussa.
Ultegra osat, K-force Lite carbonikammet, keraaminen keskiö, Mavic Ksyrium Elite kiekot, Paul+Dura ace vääntövipuvaihtajat, hiilarihaarukka, valkoset vaijerit, tankonauha,satula.
Ysivoimansiirto: edessä 53-38 ja takana 28-11.
Paino noin 8kg. Painoa sais pois useita satoja grammoja vaihtamalla satulatolpan, stemmin ja tangon  yms keposempiin, mutta ei taida maksaa vaivaa  :Hymy:  Haarukan kaulaputkea ei oo sahattu kun en oo vielä hionut ajoasentoa kohilleen. Tätä projektia on yksilöllisyyden lisäksi osaksi ajanut  edullinen hinta. Melkein kaikki on kerätty alelaareista. Esim kammet oli syksyllä crc:ssä -68% ovh-hinnasta, vaihdevivut+kahvat on neljänneksen hinnalla yhtä kevyet kun campan recordin kahvat, etuvaihtaja maksoi vaan 11e(-60% ovh)  :Hymy:  jne..

Hinnaksi tuli kaikkineen 1300-1400e.

----------


## drop

> Yritin haeskella mutta ei välittömästi löytynyt mitään linkkejä ihan nollasta lähtevään pyörän kasailijan projekteihin täältä tai netistä.
> Krossarilla on ajeltu vuoden verran ja sen verran lueskeltu Alfamerin pyöräkirjaa joka hyllystä löytyy että vaihteiden ja jarrujen säätämiset onnistuvat jo mutta mitään sen mittavampaa remonttia ei ole ollut tarvetta tehdä.
> Kunnes... takaraivossa alkoi tykyttää josko sitä opettelisi pyörämekaaninkon perushommat sillä että kasaisi itselleen huvipyörän. Tällä hetkellä krossarin viereen parvekkeelle tekisi mieli saada isopyöräinen täysjäykkä (kaupunki)maasturi, runkona mahdollisesti Karate Monkey jota naapurin putiikistakin saa.
> 
> Siispä osaatteko laittaa linkkiä vastaaviin projekteihin blogeina tai ketjuina suomeksi tai lontooksi?
> Perinteisesti olen edennyt "trial and error" menetelmän ja Stetson-Harison menetelmien yhdistelmällä mutta saattaisi olla mukavaa tehdä edes joitakin osia tästä projektista ilman em. menetelmiä.



http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=267365

Maastopyörään, mutta eipä se kauheasti eroa.

----------


## AntiYosemite

> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=267365
> 
> Maastopyörään, mutta eipä se kauheasti eroa.



Kiitos, tätä just haettiin!

----------


## wanderer

> Projekti etenee.



Projekti valmis.

Specs:
Runkona Cervelo S3 58cm
Kiekot FFWD F5R 190s + Continental Competition tuubit + Dura-Ace 11-23 -pakka
Kahvat ja vaihtajat SRAM Red
Kammet Rotor 3D 53/39 Aero Q-Ringseillä, keskiö Rotor BB1
Jarrut mustat Ciamillo GSL
Tanko 3T Rotundo Team, stemmi 3T ARX Team
Polkimet Speedplay Zero
Penkki Rotor SD1
Ketju Rotor SL101 Ti
Pullotelineet Speedplay Nanogram
Tankoteippi Fizik
Muuta: Rotor ketjuohjuri ja numerolapun pidike

Kötöstys näytillä fillarimessuilla...tontti 6h28

----------


## bere

Uhhuh, pron näköinen peli.

----------


## PELTONEN

> Cervelo



Hieno, mutta miten on 6,8kg laita  :Vink: .

----------


## wanderer

^ Vähän joutuu lihottaa , pyörää siis.

----------


## VPR

> Kötöstys näytillä fillarimessuilla...



Siellä Samun ständillä? Mikähän sen numero muuten mahtaa olla?

----------


## Tank Driver

> Uhhuh, poron näköinen peli.



Käyrät sarvet ja kaikki.

----------


## bere

Taasko täällä vääristellään totuutta.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> Projekti valmis.
> Specs:
> Runkona Cervelo S3 58cm
> Kiekot FFWD F5R 190s + Continental Competition tuubit + Dura-Ace 11-23 -pakka
> Kahvat ja vaihtajat SRAM Red
> Kammet Rotor 3D 53/39 Aero Q-Ringseillä, keskiö Rotor BB1
> Jarrut mustat Ciamillo GSL
> Tanko 3T Rotundo Team, stemmi 3T ARX Team
> Polkimet Speedplay Zero
> ...



Mitä karvalakkimallia tässä ollaan kokoamassa? Heti halpispolkimet irti ja Nanogram Zero-polkimet tilalle.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## wanderer

> Mitä karvalakkimallia tässä ollaan kokoamassa? Heti halpispolkimet irti ja Nanogram Zero-polkimet tilalle.



Kyllähän sitä muuten, mutta kun tuo 6.8 -sääntö...

----------


## znood

Kah, hieno kervelo

----------


## Pekka L

Komia on körvelö :Hymy:  Onkos nuo tuubit niinku paidan mukaan "pakko" olla alla, sen pyärän myyjän mukaan vaan Vittoria tai Tufo kelpaa... noh, samat tuubit on mullakin :Vink:

----------


## JiiH

Projekti nytkähti liikkeelle kuriirin käynnistä. Huono kuva:



Olen elokuusta lähtien suunnilleen 50/50 Suomessa ja Norjassa, tästä tulee vuonokelpoinen maantiepyörä sinne päähän. Ajatuksena on laittaa tuohon jotain suht kevyttä palikkaa kiinni, mutta varsinaiseen grammanviilaukseen yritän olla sortumatta. Osasarjaksi Chorus tai Record kompaktikammilla, kiekoista en ole vielä varma. DT Swissin 1450:t on pyörineet mielessä, mutta kattellaan. Kiirettä ei vielä ole.

----------


## JackOja

> Olen elokuusta lähtien suunnilleen 50/50 Suomessa ja Norjassa....



Kateeksi käy  :Hymy:  Mihinkä päin?

Nimin. "Norjan ystävä"

Niin, projektikin vaikuttaa lupaavalta.

----------


## JiiH

Trondheim...

----------


## epeli

Erilaisen nuoren pyörä lähes ajovalmiina. Enää pitää laittaa lokarit ja sepeliä paremmin kestävät kumit. Ketjuputkien vetoa joutuu tosin ehkä vielä muuttamaan ensimmäisen koeajon  jälkeen.

----------


## znood

kyynärnojat puuttuu  :Vink:

----------


## mantis

> Projekti valmis.
> Cervelo S3 58cm
> 
> Kötöstys näytillä fillarimessuilla...tontti 6h28



Hieno oli livenäkin, alko kuola valuu ja vaimo sai repii mut pois tuo luota :Leveä hymy:  Tuli koe istuttuakin ja aika hyvältä tuntu koon puolesta. Minkä kokonen kaveri olet? Mulla pituus 190cm ja jalka 91cm, joten arpa seilaa 58cm ja 60cm välillä.

----------


## bere

Lisää kurjia kameräkänny tiisereitä. Homma etenee. Pahvilaatikossa partsit, loput irtoo jäykkiksestä.

----------


## Toni.T

Kiinnostaisi itseänikin rakentaa uudesta rungosta uusi pyörä. Olen jo sen verta perillä rakentelusta, että keskiö, ohjainlaakeri, putkiosat, keula täytyy olla oikeaa kaliberia, mutta kiinnostaisi tietää, että:

tuleeko keulan putken sisällä oleva paikka mutterille, joka laitetaan stemmistä kiinni vakiona vai pitääkö se tilata erikseen? Kokeilin vähän purkaa tuota omaa pyörää ja tutkia sitä kiinnityskohtaa, niin kovassa se oli kyllä kiinni.

Jarruissa tuntuu olevan kyllä aikamoinen pinkka prikkoja sun muita adaptereja, jotka ei varmaan käy uuteen keulaan. Vai onko se standardia että jos keulaan sanotaan käyvän post mount systeemi niin siihen käy sellainen adapteri jossa lukee post mount ja millit ja merkki on kohdillaan?

Takavaihtajaan tarviiko mitään muuta erikoisnippeliä, kuin sen takavaihtajan korvikkeen?

Vaihteistovaijerien kuoret, pitääkö ne vain mitata uudesta rungosta mitat vai onko nekin standardi pituudella?


Nuo tuli ekana mieleen miettiessä projektia. Vai kannattaako vain tilata se runko ja kokeilla vanhasta pyörästä, että mikä osa käy ja mikä ei ja sitten vasta pistää suurinpiirteen oikeanlaista osaa tilaukseen Saksasta?

Kiitän vastauksista, sillä ei huvita ostaa kaupasta valmista fillaria, jossa on ihan huonot osat eikä yhtään hiilikuitua ja hintaa silti kivasti..

----------


## akkki

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=17347

Tartteet tollasen kävyn.

----------


## Toni.T

Noniin lisää uutta infoa! Kiitos!

Ei varmaan löydy kirjastosta maastopyörän rakenteluopaskirjaa??  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## akkki

Asennus vasaralla nakuttelemalla sinne putken sisään, älä sit lyö liian syvään!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## VPR

> Tuli koe istuttuakin ja aika hyvältä tuntu koon puolesta. Minkä kokonen kaveri olet? Mulla pituus 190cm ja jalka 91cm, joten arpa seilaa 58cm ja 60cm välillä.



Mulla 189 ja 90, tilasin lauantaina 58-kokoisen S1:n. Velosportissa kun iskivät 58:n mitat pukkiin niin oli suoraan hyvän tuntuinen.

----------


## wiggum

> Jarruissa tuntuu olevan kyllä aikamoinen pinkka prikkoja sun muita adaptereja, jotka ei varmaan käy uuteen keulaan. Vai onko se standardia että jos keulaan sanotaan käyvän post mount systeemi niin siihen käy sellainen adapteri jossa lukee post mount ja millit ja merkki on kohdillaan?
> 
> Takavaihtajaan tarviiko mitään muuta erikoisnippeliä, kuin sen takavaihtajan korvikkeen?



Jos keulan jarrukiinnitys on mallia postmount, niin siihen sopii jarru(postmount, kuten kaikki nykyään?) suoraan kiinni, ilman adapteria levykoolle 160mm. Muiden kokoisille levyille käy sitten yhteen adapterin kanssa. Eli esim. 180mm levy-->180mm postmount-adapteri. Kannattaa hommata saman valmistajan adapterit kuin on jarrutkin, niin sopii varmasti! Prikoilla saa sitten hienosäädettyä.

Vaihtajankorvake tulee rungon mukana/on osa runkoa.

----------


## akkki

Vaijerinkuorta metritavarana, siitä vaan sit mittailemaan ja leikkaamaan:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...x?ModelID=7770

----------


## Tank Driver

@bere: On se ruma. Hyvä kun en ostanut.

----------


## bere

eiks ookki

----------


## Tank Driver

Silmäni ovat tulessa.

----------


## wanderer

> Hieno oli livenäkin, alko kuola valuu ja vaimo sai repii mut pois tuo luota Tuli koe istuttuakin ja aika hyvältä tuntu koon puolesta. Minkä kokonen kaveri olet? Mulla pituus 190cm ja jalka 91cm, joten arpa seilaa 58cm ja 60cm välillä.



Mulla persjalkasella on mittaa 189cm ja kinttu 89cm. Messuilla pyörä oli säädettynä meikäläiselle ja penkki oli 78,4cm korkeudella. Olis siinä varaa korottaa sulle se 2 cm ja stemmiä ei tarvis jatkaa.
Sanoisin siis 58cm ja mitathan on samat muissakin s-sarjalaisissa.

----------


## mantis

> Mulla persjalkasella on mittaa 189cm ja kinttu 89cm. Messuilla pyörä oli säädettynä meikäläiselle ja penkki oli 78,4cm korkeudella. Olis siinä varaa korottaa sulle se 2 cm ja stemmiä ei tarvis jatkaa.
> Sanoisin siis 58cm ja mitathan on samat muissakin s-sarjalaisissa.



Aika tarkkoja oltiin tuolla messuilla kun arveltiin et pituus on hyvä mut penkkiä pitäis "pari" senttiä nostaa  :Cool:  On sulla hieno pyörä, mä en vaan raaskis ajaa tuolla kun on niin arvokas. Ehkä hieman huokeammalla S2:lla kyllä.

----------


## pavel

> *ylinihkee pyörä*...eiks ookki



Ooohh..pelkkää kermakaramellitoffeeta, tulossa loistokas lopputulos!

----------


## TimoF

> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=17347
> 
> Tartteet tollasen kävyn.
> Asennus vasaralla nakuttelemalla sinne putken sisään, älä sit lyö liian syvään!



Ei tartte käpyä eikä vasarointia jos laittaa Head Lockin.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...px?ModelID=567





> Noniin lisää uutta infoa! Kiitos!
> 
> Ei varmaan löydy kirjastosta maastopyörän rakenteluopaskirjaa??



En tiiä löytyykö kirjastosta, mutta internetistä kyllä. Tälläkin palstalla oli ohjeita jossain...

----------


## Tombba

> En tiiä löytyykö kirjastosta, mutta internetistä kyllä. Tälläkin palstalla oli ohjeita jossain...



Tämä "klassikko" ainakin oli jossain keskustelussa mukana... Ei liian spesifistä, mutta sopivasti huumorilla höystetty.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=267365

----------


## järppä

No joo, sattuneesta syystä cyclo on parhaillaan pienen remontin alla ja eilisen rikkomisen jälkeen tilanne on tämä:



Tässä näkyy (kiekkojen lisäksi) vanhat säytettävät osat. Eräs kaveri tästä osuvasti kysyikin, että miksei samoin tein sitten uutta runkoa. Hitto joo, samaa itsekin pohdiskelin ääneen eilen illalla autotallissa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Janu

> Eräs kaveri tästä osuvasti kysyikin, että miksei samoin tein sitten uutta runkoa. Hitto joo, samaa itsekin pohdiskelin ääneen eilen illalla autotallissa



No mikä oli vastaus?

----------


## järppä

Pannaan tuo nyt harrastuksen vuoksi ensin nippuun, kun uuden rungon valinta (ja odottelu) voi kestää vielä hetken. 

Nimimerkillä "haku päälla"  :Hymy:

----------


## elasto

Viittä vaille valmis:

----------


## Plus

> Viittä vaille valmis:




xc-succis isolla C:llä!

----------


## elasto

> xc-succis isolla C:llä!



Heh, ikinä en ole succistellut! Paitsi kerran ja silloinkin tuli kikkelikarvoja sukkahousuista läpi.  :Irvistys: 

Tässä vielä muutama kuva kun innostuin kuvailemaan vaikka fillari ei ole vielä edes valmis. Vaijerit pitää vielä lyhentää ja vaihteet säätää. Takajarruletku pitää lyhentää ja molemmat jarrut ilmata.

----------


## yypy

> Viittä vaille valmis



Tosi makeen ja äkäsen näkönen! Paljonko on painoa?

----------


## elasto

Noin 8,4kg noilla kikkelirenkailla. 2,1" Rocket Roneilla oli muistaakseni jossain 8,6kg pinnassa. Mukava olisi päästä sinne 8 kilon tuntumaan. Ehkä ensi vuonna jos laittaisi kevyemmät kiekot ja keulan.

----------


## pete+

Projekti siinä vaiheessa, että sai kiekot alle.

----------


## pööräilijä

> Noin 8,4kg noilla kikkelirenkailla. 2,1" Rocket Roneilla oli muistaakseni jossain 8,6kg pinnassa. Mukava olisi päästä sinne 8 kilon tuntumaan. Ehkä ensi vuonna jos laittaisi kevyemmät kiekot ja keulan.



Erittäin pätevän oloinen nosaint. Nähdäänkö kenties ensi kesän kisojen viivalla?? Jos tota keulaa ja kiekkoja meinaat päivittää, niin mitä vanhoille käy :Sarkastinen: ?

----------


## elasto

> Erittäin pätevän oloinen nosaint. Nähdäänkö kenties ensi kesän kisojen viivalla?? Jos tota keulaa ja kiekkoja meinaat päivittää, niin mitä vanhoille käy?



Tahkolla ehkä nähdään. Ei ole oikeen vielä minkäänlaisia suunnitelmia kesälle, selviää vasta hieman myöhemmin. Keula ja kiekot nyt ei vielä varmaan ainakaan tälle kaudelle vaihdu, joten katsellaan niitä sitten ensi vuonna. En tiedä vielä keksinkö noille itse jotain käyttöä.

----------


## TPP

> Viittä vaille valmis:



Huh-huh!  :No huh!:

----------


## MacGyver

-->elasto
Hävyttömän hieno NoSaint!!

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Noin 8,4kg noilla kikkelirenkailla. 2,1" Rocket Roneilla oli muistaakseni jossain 8,6kg pinnassa.



Äärihieno fillari!!!

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

> Viittä vaille valmis:



Ihan siistinnäköinen fillari.

----------


## zykkeli

> 



Sopiiko tiedustella, että mikä disc on kyseessä ja onko oikeasti väriltään tuollainen gold?

Ehdottomasti nopean näköinen kapistus

----------


## px

Alligator Windcutter, noin 93g @ 160mm ja 61g @ 140mm. Hyvä ja halapa levy, joskin tuo kullanvärinen pinnoitus kuluu kohtuu nopeasti pois jarrupinnoilta. Saa myös metallinvärisenä. Samaa(?) levyä myydään myös parilla muulla nimellä, olikohan A2Z ja jottai.

----------


## tiksi

> Alligator Windcutter, noin 93g @ 160mm ja 61g @ 140mm. Hyvä ja halapa levy, joskin tuo kullanvärinen pinnoitus kuluu kohtuu nopeasti pois jarrupinnoilta. Saa myös metallinvärisenä. Samaa(?) levyä myydään myös parilla muulla nimellä, olikohan A2Z ja jottai.



juu ittelläni noi kullanväriset ja kuluu ekojen lenkkien aikana pinnoite pois, mutta ei niistä silti pahannäköiset tule.

----------


## Pekka L

> Sopiiko tiedustella, että mikä disc on kyseessä ja onko oikeasti väriltään tuollainen gold?



Ei prkl mitä kielenkäyttöä. Ootsä Andy McCoy? :Leveä hymy:

----------


## znood

Se jarrupinnan kohta on "gold" vaan niin kauan kunnes painaa kunnolla jarrua. Alligaattorin levyhän tuo on.

----------


## yypy

Vähentääkö noiden Alligatorin levyjen käyttö jarrutehoa?

----------


## elasto

Jep, Alligatorin levyt ovat. Tosiaan kohtuullisen painoiset ja maksoi vain 20 euroa kappale. Jarrupaloja syövät kuulemma kovasti, mutta itse en vielä ole päässyt noita kokeilemaan kuten varmaan pinnoitteesta näkee. Jarruteho kuulemma ihan hyvä?

----------


## greenman

Noiden kanssa suositellaan käytettäväksi sintrattuja paloja. Eikä ne ainakaan xc käytössä mitenkään erityisen nopeasti kulu.

EDIT: En ole fyysikko, mutta jostain luin, että jarrulevyn kosketuspinta-alalla ei olisi hirveästi merkitystä jarrutustehoon. Selityksenä oli, että jos kosketuspinta-ala on pienempi, on puristusvoima/pinta-ala vastaavasti suurempi. Kuulostaa loogiselta.

----------


## Pekka L

Niin, kyllähän se jo koulussa opetetaan ettei pinta-ala vaikuta kitkaan. Mutta sitten kun jarruja aletaan ns. oikeasti tarvitsemaan, alkaa asialla olla merkitystä lämmönsiirron kannalta. Kovin pieni jarrupala joutuu siirtämään/kestämään kaiken lämmön > kärähtää, lasittuu.

----------


## järppä

Cyclon uudistusprojekti etenee, kun eilen tuli osapaketti #1. Tämä on semmoinen käyttöpyörä tänne hifistelyn väliin  :Hymy: 



Ohjaamon ja satulan säätö ovat vielä vähän vaiheessa. Myös vaijerit ovat lyhentämättä ja tankoteipit asentamatta, mutta testilenkki on jo ajettu eilen illalla. Uusi ohjainlaakeri puuttuu myös. _Pimp-my-cyclo-kuume_ oli kyllä illalla harvinaisen korkealla, kun piti valita varastosta juuri tämä ketju  :Sarkastinen: 



Vielä pitäisi päättää laittaako mustat vai punaiset tankoteipit...

----------


## zykkeli

> Ei prkl mitä kielenkäyttöä. Ootsä Andy McCoy?



anteeksi... jos sitten ihan vain kotimaisesti kysellään "kullitusta"  :No huh!:  Kyllä suomi on kaunis kieli.

----------


## laaarrd

> anteeksi... jos sitten ihan vain kotimaisesti kysellään "kullitusta" :eek: Kyllä suomi on kaunis kieli.



OT: Kullalla pinnoittaminen on kultausta, kullilla käsittely sitten varmaankin olisi kullitusta. Ellei se sitten ole vitutuksen miehinen versio. Suomi todellakin on kaunis kieli kun sitä vähän opettelee :D

----------


## orcatri

OT jatkuu: eiköhän tuo kullitus kultauksesta puhuttaessa ihan suht validi termi ole. Mulkutus onkin sitten eri juttu.

----------


## bere

Noin, nyt on kiekotkin tilattu tenseprojektiin. Kalliiks tulee tää kesän odottelu.

----------


## kanttiinin tollo

> OT jatkuu: eiköhän tuo kullitus kultauksesta puhuttaessa ihan suht validi termi ole. Mulkutus onkin sitten eri juttu.



_OnTopic_: Kyllä ne kyrpäilyt sun muut kullittamiset ihan samaa asiaa tarkoittaa. Sana kullata on lähempänä totuutta. Siihen en sano mitään mitä tapahtuu kun joku pyöränsä osia kullittaa.. vähintäänkin epämääräistä touhua.

----------


## yypy

> Selityksenä oli, että jos kosketuspinta-ala on pienempi, on puristusvoima/pinta-ala vastaavasti suurempi. Kuulostaa loogiselta.



Se taitaa olla niin, ettei pinta-ala vaikuta kitkan suuruuteen.

----------


## apartanen

> Vielä pitäisi päättää laittaako mustat vai punaiset tankoteipit...



Ehdottomasti punaiset

----------


## zykkeli

no, ettei mene ihan skeidan länkyttämiseksi niin pistetään nyt näkyville, että kyllä tässä jotain tehdäänkin. Pitkäaikainen projekti nyt taas vähän etenee. Monen muun jutun lisäksi vähän uutta maalia pinnassa.

----------


## järppä

> Vielä pitäisi päättää laittaako mustat vai punaiset tankoteipit...



No, mustat tuli nyt kuitenkin laitettua. Jotenkin punaiset olisivat kaivanneet vaikkapa punaisen satulan kaveriksi ...vaihdetaan ehkä sitten jossain vaiheessa.



Uusi ohjainlaakerikin tuli jo, mutta toistaiseksi mennään vanhalla. Vaihdetaan tämäkin jossain välissä ennen kesän kuningaslenkkejä  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Terwis

> no, ettei mene ihan skeidan länkyttämiseksi niin pistetään nyt näkyville, että kyllä tässä jotain tehdäänkin. Pitkäaikainen projekti nyt taas vähän etenee. Monen muun jutun lisäksi vähän uutta maalia pinnassa.



Tuo takaharukan yläosan tuki on todella hieno. Onko vakiona vai oletko itse hitsaillut?

----------


## zykkeli

> Tuo takaharukan yläosan tuki on todella hieno. Onko vakiona vai oletko itse hitsaillut?



Ei ollut vakiona. Vakiona tuo oli vanha Peugeotin retkirunko. Runko kävi tuolla Vantaan perällä Ollin (Olli Erkkilä)pajalla käntymässä ja siellä siihen aika paljonkin muutoksia. Työstä siis kiitokset siihen suuntaan.

Idea tuosta rattaasta tuohon tueksi tuli aika randomina mieleeni kun tuo vanha tuki joka tapauksessa lähti irti.

Tänään sitten olen koittanut kehitellä tuohon jotain koristemaalauksia, mutta en ole vielä päässyt itseni kanssa taiteelliseen yhteisymmärrykseen siitä, mitä lopulta haluan.

----------


## kmw

> Tänään sitten olen koittanut kehitellä tuohon jotain koristemaalauksia, mutta en ole vielä päässyt itseni kanssa taiteelliseen yhteisymmärrykseen siitä, mitä lopulta haluan.



Jos tarkottaakin että se on jo valmis ilman koristekrumelureja? Näyttää hienolta mun silmissä tollasena. Saiskos pari kuvatusta "takarattaasta", plz. Jos nyt jotakin kuitenkin lisää niin Jenniferiltä saat sopivan headbadgen http://www.headbadges.com/  :Vink:

----------


## bere

Pikkuhiljaa hommat etenee. Kunhan kiekot löytyis viel jostain mihin DHL ne hukkas.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Pikkuhiljaa hommat etenee. Kunhan kiekot löytyis viel jostain mihin DHL ne hukkas.



On se hirvee. Sinuna möisin pois. Halvalla.

----------


## Jeesu

> On se hirvee. Sinuna möisin pois. Halvalla.



+3 Foorumuskottavuuspistettä tankkien ajelijalle.

----------


## kaveri

Oli aikaisemmin puhetta tuolla Tour-lehden testiä käsittelevässä topicissa tästä mun maantiepyöräprojektista. Eli tarkoitus oli tehdä noin 3500 euron budjetilla alle 6,5 kg maantiepeli Giant TCR Advanced rungon ympärille.

Kiekot on vielä ostamatta, mutta näyttäisi ihan hyvin siltä, että tavoitepainoon pääsi ja rahaakin menee vain noin viitisenkymppiä yli budjetin. Toki jotain pieniä osia oli jo ennestään niin niihin ei mennyt rahaa (linkut, topcap, satula käytettynä), mutta jos olisin skorannut kiekot Probikekitin joulualennuksesta 950 eurolla, niin budjetti olisi helposti taipunut vaikka olisi sisällyttänyt noi pikkuosatkin budjettiin.

Alla vähän speksilistaa, hintoja en nyt viitsi eritellä sen tarkemmin. Kiekot punaisella koska paino on valmistajan ilmoittama, mutta niiden pitäisi olla aika lähelle tuon painoiset.


Vaikuttaa kuitenkin vähän siltä, että laitan F5R kiekot kun ostin erilliset treenikiekot matalammalla profiililla (Shimano RS80). Eli takkiin tulee 115 g. Joten lopullinen paino osunee tuonne 6,6 kg kohdille. Siitä on sitten helppo lihottaa sallittuun painoon taakimmilla pullotelineillä ja pikalinkuilla.

Kuviakin tulee varmaan jossain vaiheessa. (Jos nyt haluatte nähdä?)

----------


## apartanen

> Vaikuttaa kuitenkin vähän siltä, että laitan F5R kiekot kun ostin erilliset treenikiekot matalammalla profiililla (Shimano RS80). Eli takkiin tulee 115 g. Joten lopullinen paino osunee tuonne 6,6 kg kohdille. Siitä on sitten helppo lihottaa sallittuun painoon taakimmilla pullotelineillä ja pikalinkuilla.
> 
> Kuviakin tulee varmaan jossain vaiheessa. (Jos nyt haluatte nähdä?)



Itselläni on samankaltainen kokoopano. Runko vain on Scottin CR1 Pro ja putkiosat Ritcheyn WCS:ää. Painon puolesta ainoa ero tulee haarukasta, joka Scottissa on ankkurimainen ja painaa lähes puoli kiloa. Ja paino on minullakin 6,6 kiloa FFWD:n F4-kiekoilla.

Ja laitahan kuvia esille. TCR on hyvännäköinen pyörä ja ei se kovin sutta voi olla noilla osilla.

----------


## zykkeli

> Jos tarkottaakin että se on jo valmis ilman koristekrumelureja? Näyttää hienolta mun silmissä tollasena. Saiskos pari kuvatusta "takarattaasta", plz. Jos nyt jotakin kuitenkin lisää niin Jenniferiltä saat sopivan headbadgen http://www.headbadges.com/



Kiitos. 

Näyttää siltä, että mitään kovin isoa koristelua ei tule, mutta kuvatus tuohon keulalle ja pieniä yksityiskohtia tuonne muhvien luo. Mitä enemmän tuota puhdasta pintaa on katsellut on tullut olo, että sen haluaa säilyttää.

Tässä nyt alkuun yksi kuva tuosta rattaasta, joskin aivan siinä alkumetreillä ilman tarkempia hiontoja/maaleja. Tarkoitus olisi tässä aivan lähipäivinä ottaa parempia kuvia joten pistän niitä sitten.

----------


## -mustikka-

Omakin projekti alkaa olla pikku hiljaa valmistumassa.
Liikkeelle lähdettiin tästä:



Ja nyt ollaan tässä:


Vielä viimeistelyjä, mm. jarruletkujen lyhentäminen ja sitten ajoasennon säätöä.
Paino kuvan mukaisessa kunnossa 10,44kg.

----------


## znood

aika eeppistä...

jos Epicin runko joskus pettää niin onko se sitten Epic Fail ?

----------


## izmo

> Omakin projekti alkaa olla pikku hiljaa valmistumassa.
> Liikkeelle lähdettiin tästä:
> 
> 
> 
> Ja nyt ollaan tässä:
> 
> 
> Vielä viimeistelyjä, mm. jarruletkujen lyhentäminen ja sitten ajoasennon säätöä.
> Paino kuvan mukaisessa kunnossa 10,44kg.



toihan on niin nätti että vois huolia jos tarvis täysjoustopyörää...

----------


## Concorde

-mustikan- Epikki on kyllä hiano!

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> Mustikan pyörä



Tuplalla siis mennään.  :Hymy:  Niin sitä pitää! Fillarikin näyttää herkullisen hienolta! 

Laittaisin tähän ne thumbsup hymiöt, jos sellaisia osaisin tehdä. Tai jos vielä elettäisiin vanhaa hyvää palleroaikaa, niin vihreätä pukkaisi.

----------


## elasto

On kyllä hieno toi Epic. Jotenkin tykkään tosta vanhan ulkonäöstä enempi kuin siitä uudesta.

----------


## Ana75

Nokian nopeimmalle Epic-kuskille ISO  tyyliikäästi toteutetusta projektista!  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> Nokian nopeimmalle Epic-kuskille...



Montako niitä siellä on? Minua vaan kiinnostaa tietää onko tuo uittuilua vai kehuja  :Hymy: 

Niin, totta on, Epikki on hieno!

----------


## Ana75

> Montako niitä siellä on? Minua vaan kiinnostaa tietää onko tuo uittuilua vai kehuja



En mä tiedä kuin tämän yhden Epic-kuskin sieltä suunnalta siis hra -m- Ihan tämä on kaverillista huumoria   :Hymy:  eikä missään nimessä uittuilua. Siihen ei ole mitään tarvetta. Toki näin palstan välityksellä kun laittaa niin nääkin jutut voi tulkita monella tavalla.

----------


## -mustikka-

En muista nähneeni meidän kylillä muita Epicejä kuin vierailijoilla joten saattaa tuo osuakin.
Projektivaiheessa kuitenkin vielä ollaan joten saattaa tuo painokin hieman tipahtaa vielä.

----------


## rav

Tästä pitäisi alkaa rakentelemaan korviketta parikymmentä vuotta palvelleelle cromoihmeelle, kunhan CRC:n paketista unohtama ohjainleekeri osaa kotiin:



Kyseessä siis Ragley Rodwell cx -runkosetti, koko 58. Puritaanit tekee varmaan ristinmerkkejä tms, mutta sinkula siitä tulee  :Vink:  Tulee myös suora tanko ja kasa ylijäämäksi kertyneitä maastolinjan osia, alkaen kammista ja jarruista. Speksipaino kiikkuu taulukossa tällähetkellä karvan yli 8kg, ehkäpä se jotenkin saadaan nipistettyä seiskan puolelle.

----------


## simojoki

> Kyseessä siis Ragley Rodwell cx -runkosetti, koko 58. Puritaanit tekee varmaan ristinmerkkejä tms, mutta sinkula siitä tulee



Hieno on tämä runko, mut ei tarttee ees olla puritaani ihmetellessä, miksi ostaa vaihderaami jos haluaa yksivaihteisen?
Kai sä sit edes sinkuloit tän Exzentriker-keskiöllä tai White Industriesin Eno-takanavalla?

----------


## rav

> Hieno on tämä runko, mut ei tarttee ees olla puritaani ihmetellessä, miksi ostaa vaihderaami jos haluaa yksivaihteisen?
> Kai sä sit edes sinkuloit tän Exzentriker-keskiöllä tai White Industriesin Eno-takanavalla?



Siksi että tuo vaihderaami nyt vain sattui irtoamaan soppelilla hintaa ja en pystynyt keksimään miksi vaihderaami olisi minulle kelvoton vaihtoehto. Semminkin kun moisen raamin sinkulointiin käypäiset vermeet pyörii tuossa projektilaarissa kuitenkin. Ja, ehkäpä takaraivossa koputtelee se pieni peikko joka miettii sitäkin josko joskus vaihteet asettuu tuohon runkoon. Epäilen kyllä vallan vahvasti että peikko nuijitaan hengiltä.

Eli ei tule mitään hienoja WI-ratkaisuita tai muutakaan, vaan entisestä työmatkakulkineesta Gussetin kiristin ja Shit'man'doon kiekot joissa killuu yksi ratas.

----------


## steelmän

Ja sitten pitäis yhdistää kaksi kappaletta kolmannen avulla.

----------


## rav

> Kyseessä siis Ragley Rodwell cx -runkosetti, koko 58. Puritaanit tekee varmaan ristinmerkkejä tms, mutta sinkula siitä tulee  Tulee myös suora tanko ja kasa ylijäämäksi kertyneitä maastolinjan osia, alkaen kammista ja jarruista. Speksipaino kiikkuu taulukossa tällähetkellä karvan yli 8kg, ehkäpä se jotenkin saadaan nipistettyä seiskan puolelle.



Noniin, tänään pääsi ensimmäiset metrit ajamaan. Kertakaikkiaan hauska peli, kaikista ylenmääräsistä sinkulointiosista ja turhuuksista riippumatta (tai ehkä niistä johtuen..) puntari heilahti lukemaan 8.02kg. Ihan kai tuo kohtuulliselta painolta tuntuu  :Kieli pitkällä:  Ehkä ne ylipainogrammat vielä tästäkin viilataan kun lopulliset osat saapuvat ja asettuvat paikoilleen...

----------


## Enzio

Colnago Master projekti, sunnuntain aurinkoisia ajeluja varten. 
Jos jollain löytyy flute mallista 27,2 mm satulatolppaa niin laittakaa PM:ää

----------


## peippo

Pyörän kevätsiivous ja samalla pientä päivitystä ja tuunausta.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Colnago Master projekti, sunnuntain aurinkoisia ajeluja varten. 
> Jos jollain löytyy flute mallista 27,2 mm satulatolppaa niin laittakaa PM:ää



Hieno retrokilpuri sinulla tulossa. Vanteet taitaa olla vanhaa mallia Campan Shamalit?.

----------


## kmw

> Noniin, tänään pääsi ensimmäiset metrit ajamaan. .... *nips*



Olisko kuvaa?

----------


## Concorde

> Vanteet taitaa olla vanhaa mallia Campan Shamalit?.



Joo ja vielä noi bäädääs 12-puolaiset versiot, jotka oli jossain kisassa/kisatyypissä/luokassa muistaakseni kiellettyjen listalla. Tais olla niin kakstoistasilla ei saanut kisata, mutta kuustoistasilla sai.

Hienot on Shamalit enivei ja koko fillarikin

----------


## JanneT

> Laitetaan tännekin kun projekti oli kyseessä.
> 
> 
> http://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=5657799.jpg



Mukavan värinen CX. Kerros vähän lisää speksiä, ja onko mimmonen ajaa?

----------


## p-olkisin

1585g iskarin kanssa, koko L

----------


## rav

> Olisko kuvaa?




Noo, oikeaa kuvaa ei ole mutta hemmetin huono kännykameraräpsy löytyy, ei paljo muuta iloa mutta näkee siitä senverta  että kasassa on:



Satula oli testiajolla sen 3cm liian matalalla mutta jospa tuota ehtisi pääsiäisloman jälkeen säätää ylemmäs, jahka täältä syvästä pohjoisesta pääsee sen 400km etelämmäksi  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> 1585g iskarin kanssa, koko L



Maxariko tuohon elinluovutuksen tekee? Eli loppuuko nyt turha jäykistely?

----------


## p-olkisin

joo siitä hilppeet ja loput tuo posti toivottavasti. keula pitäis viel hommata dt vai sid?

----------


## Lähde

MC 9.5 Saannut postiauton värin. Keula vielä puuttuu jotta tämä projekti olisi valmis.

----------


## Sakkeri91

Kerrankin tuokin runko näyttää hyvältä.  :Leveä hymy: 

Mikä keula on tulossa?

----------


## Shamus



----------


## steelmän

Mistä nuita kirkkaanvärisiä Kleinejä oikein tulee .... B-)

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Mihin sää Shamus laitat nuo kaikki pyörät? Onko sulla 100 pyörää autotallissa vai mitenkä, kasaat tilauksesta ja myyt eteenpäin vai mikä meininki, jos saa tiedustella?



Viimeksi kun Samulla oli kuva täällä, niin Kleinit olivat omassa huoneessaan niin kuin joskus muinoin aatelisilla oli kirjat kirjastossa. Olisko tuollainen sitten pyörästö - äh, tuosta tulee mieleen joku panssarivaunun telapyörästö. fillaristo, kleinisto... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Shamus

Omia ovat ja ei myydä, ainakaan toistaiseksi...

----------


## steelmän

Shimanon (vuoskymmenien takainen) vastaisku Rotor:in rattaille, noita vois koklata tulevana kesänä ;-)

----------


## zykkeli

Noi on kyllä niin hienoja nuo Shamuksen Kleinit  :Hymy:  Iso peukku!

Ja tässä sitten vähän kuvaa siitä, mihin tuon oman Pököttini kanssa olen päätynyt. Tuli sitten kieli poskessa irroteltua oikein kunnolla ja kivaahan se oli. Ei siis ole mikään poliittinen statement vaan homma lähti lentoon tuosta haarukasta, mikä oli kuosissaan jo sen hankkiessani.



Ja tässä sitten KMW:lle vielä kuvaa siitä rattaasta:

----------


## Cyklooppi

Onhan tuo aika ameriikkalais henkinen, mutta hieno kylläkin!

----------


## Juha_H

Projekti odottaa vielä loppuja osia, mutta tällaista klassista kaunotarta http://www.hohde.net/sekalaista/tommasini.jpg meinasin puritanistien kiusaksi kuidulla pahoinpidellä: http://www.hohde.net/sekalaista/palikkaa.jpg  :Hymy: 

Edit: laitetaan nyt vielä perästäkin foto: http://www.hohde.net/sekalaista/zero.jpg

----------


## Sakkeri91

Jooei, en kyllä henkilökohtaisesti viittis tommosella sekasikiöllä mennä etes omalle takapihalle.  :No huh!:

----------


## Juha_H

Jep joutu vähän tekemään kompromisseja kun on kuitenkin kasaamassa pyörää ajoon eikä näyttelyyn. Täytynee ajella sit vaan pimeällä  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## ärjy

> Projekti odottaa vielä loppuja osia, mutta tällaista klassista kaunotarta http://www.hohde.net/sekalaista/tommasini.jpg meinasin puritanistien kiusaksi kuidulla pahoinpidellä: http://www.hohde.net/sekalaista/palikkaa.jpg



Ei pihdata niitä kuvia vaan linkitetään vielä kunnollinen yleiskuva koko pyörästä (vaikka puuttuisikin vielä osia). Klassikkorunko moderneilla osilla on kyllä parhautta.

----------


## asb

> Projekti odottaa vielä loppuja osia, mutta tällaista klassista kaunotarta http://www.hohde.net/sekalaista/tommasini.jpg meinasin puritanistien kiusaksi kuidulla pahoinpidellä: http://www.hohde.net/sekalaista/palikkaa.jpg 
> 
> Edit: laitetaan nyt vielä perästäkin foto: http://www.hohde.net/sekalaista/zero.jpg



"Mistä ja mihin hintaan?" kysyy nimimerkki "Kateellinen Espoosta."

Kuvailehan haarukan ominaisuuksia hieman. Onko tukeva vai kevennetty nuudeli?

----------


## Juha_H

Runko on Pyörähuolto A. Kallion kautta tilattu (Tampereella) ja muut osat sitten pitkälti Eurooppalaisten puljujen joulualeista bongattu. Budjetti pyörälle oli 4k€ jossa ei ihan olla pysytty ainakaan jos laskee mukaan hankitut työkalut mutta ei nyt hurjasti olla ylitettykään. Haarukan ominaisuuksista en osaa henkilökohtaisesti sanoa kun kilometrejä on kohtuu vähän takana mutta ainakin kuullun ja esimerkiksi tämän arvostelun perusteella ajo-ominaisuuksien pitäisi olla enemmän kuin kohdillaan: http://www.roadbikeaction.com/fly.as...xid=66&cid=794

Mut pakko sanoa että kun hieroin runkoon pari kerrosta vahaa ja samalla tuli tutkittua se kohtuu tarkkaan niin työn laatu on ihan uskomaton. En löytänyt pienintäkään kauneuspilkkua mistään virheistä puhumattakaan.

----------


## M.P.

Projektia käyntiin junnupyöräbudjetilla. Tässä vaiheessa päästään vielä suht kohtuullisella 0.216 eur/g suhteella.

----------


## elasto

Mikäs runko on kyseessä?

----------


## Pekka L

Suoraan Kiinasta, veikkaan? Tai pikemminkin väitän.

----------


## M.P.

Jep, suoraan sieltä: tarraton 16" ebay mtb-kiinankuiturunko (sama kuin Sette Impulse, Pedalforce, Fuji, ...). Suureksi yllätykseksi paketti tuli yhtä nopeasti / nopeammin kuin saksasta/briteistä ja myyjä vastasi kysymyksiin 2h viiveellä. Runko näyttää päällisin puolin erittäin hyvälaatuiselta - saa nähdä millainen on ajaa ja kestääkö junnukisakäyttöä ;-), mutta mtbr-kertomusten valossa ei laatuongelmia pitäisi tulla vastaan. Koitin ennen ostoa hakea myös kotimaisia kokemuksia, mutta niitä ei tuntunut löytyvän.

----------


## bere

Täälläkin projekti etenee:

----------


## Jazman

Hienot teknarit sulla  :Vink:

----------


## Heikki K

> Hienot teknarit sulla



Vaan hieno tulee tensestäkin.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Täälläkin projekti etenee:



Elä kiusi.

----------


## Jazman

> Vaan hieno tulee tensestäkin.



Kyllä, komee peli! Kyllä kelpais pommittaa mäkeä alas  :Hymy:

----------


## drop

Haha, arvasin että Bere on postannut päivityksiä kun tankkimies oli vastannut ketjuun.  :Leveä hymy: 

Hyvältähän tuo Insera näyttää, toiset saa kerralla sopivat osat valittua. Ehkä valkoset jarrut sopis hyvin.

----------


## Jazman

Bongasin tossa ohimennen, että joku on myymässä Koga-Miyatan perhosstongaa ebayssa ja projektikärpänen nosti taas päätä... Ilmeisesti Koga-Miyata on ollu aika ässä retkipyörien valmistuksessa ja kun kerta ostin sen Kogan retrokilpurin tossa vuoden vaihteessa, niin...

Runko ja tekniikka on hyvässä iskussa, ne on tullu jo sisärata-ajeluissa testattua. Pitää vielä tarkistaa saako runkoon tarakan kiinni, kun lokarit ainakin saa. Jos sitten olis tollanen perhosstonga vielä, mihin saa 5kg kamaa roikkumaan, niin johan tolla pärjäis jo ihan kivasti.

Käteväähän tossa on että vaihtajat on rungossa kiinni, joten riittää että jarrukahvat vaan vaihtaa.

Mielen syövereissä on haave päästä joskus ajamaan pitkin Eurooppaa, mutta toistaiseksi tyydyn kotimaan maantiereissuihin. Maantielle toi fillari on tarkoitettukin, enkä sillä lähtiskään millekään raffille alustalle ajelemaan.

Kysymys siis kuuluu, onko mitään järkeä lähteä modaamaan retromaantiekilpuria retkipyöräksi?

----------


## Jazman

Eipä taida olla järkeä.
Selvitin vähän muuallakin asiaa ja tosiasia on että ensinnäkään vaihteet kahdella rieskalla eivät ole kovin käytännölliset jos painoa alkaa kerääntyä kovasti ja toisaalta tavaratelineitä yms. ei saa kovin helposti maantiekiituriin sovitettua, kun niitä ei siihen ole edes tarkoitettu.
Mutta eipä hätää, pientä säätöä fillariin ja siinä on kyllä makoisa kesäkelin fiilistelypyörä. Hieman kun pidentää ajoasentoa pidemmällä stemmillä, niin alkaa löytyä ihanteellinen ajoasento ja sitten ei kun maantielle sotkemaan.

----------


## t-man

> Jep, suoraan sieltä: tarraton 16" ebay mtb-kiinankuiturunko (sama kuin Sette Impulse, Pedalforce, Fuji, ...). Suureksi yllätykseksi paketti tuli yhtä nopeasti / nopeammin kuin saksasta/briteistä ja myyjä vastasi kysymyksiin 2h viiveellä.



Et viittis laittaa linkkiä myyjään, sillä itekin katellu tuollaisesta aihiota kaupparassiksi ja miksei myös maantielenkeille  :Hymy:

----------


## M.P.

> Et viittis laittaa linkkiä myyjään, sillä itekin katellu tuollaisesta aihiota kaupparassiksi ja miksei myös maantielenkeille



Myyjän ID on bikebicycle99 ja edelleen näytti "hyllyssä" olevan sekä 3 että 12K runkoja, alla linkki 18" kokoiseen runkoon samasta setistä kuin tuo meidän.

Noita runkoja on monella myyjällä suht samoihin hintoihin, ja niitä on (ainakin) kahta eri sarjaa. Siitä toisesta sarjasta saa näytteen hakemalla 16.5" runkoa (meillä siis 16"-sarjan runko) - helpoin ero on etupää: '16.5" sarjassa' sillä on suora profiili ja '16" sarjassa' se on kupera. Päädyin sokkona ottamaan tuosta kuperasta sarjasta, koska sitä myydään oikeissakin kaupoissa esim. nimellä Sette Impulse ja Pedalforce, ja ilmoitettu paino oli vähän pienempi.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brand-New-Full...item3efea63259

----------


## t-man

Doddii, danke shön! Onhan tuo niin halpa, että uskaltaa ottaa vaikka kaksi :P

----------


## Aki Korpela

> 1585g iskarin kanssa, koko L



Nyt on kyllä foorumin seuraaminen jääny ihan liian vähälle, kun on tääkin jääny huomaamatta!  :No huh!: 

Mahtaa tulla kevyt laite, joka liikahtanee sähäkästi jo kuukauden päästä kauden avauksessa.  :Hymy:

----------


## vehvis

> Muodikas yksivaihteiseni rupeaa edistymään, enää puuttuu muutama osa ja runko kaipaa pirteämpää väriä pintaan. Huomenna runko Taximolle ja sitten hakemaan loput osat paikalliselta pyöräkauppiaalta 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ja kaupunkiajoa varten pitää olla kello



Dudi, valmista tuli jo tammikuussa, mutta nyt vasta kuvaa kehiin. Mahtava peli ajaa, ei voi kun tykätä.. Harmittaa kun tuo kello hajosi jollain konstilla kun kaaduin.  :Irvistys:

----------


## kmw

> *Surly*



Ompas hieno, onnea. Pitänee harkita lisää muuttaisinko oman harmaan Rostsekin väriä.
http://www.pyoratohtori.fi/ kävin tuolla vähän aikaa sitten tonkimassa laareja ja siellä bongasin veikeitä kilikelloja :Vink:

----------


## stenu

> Huomenna runko Taximolle



Saako kysyä, että onko maali pulveria vai märkää tavaraa ja mitä veloittivat maalaamisesta? Ja vielä että puhallettiinko alkuperäinen pois vai maalattiinko päälle?

----------


## Paparazzi Passepartout

Hei

Meinasin yrittää itse kasailla pyörän osista vaikkei nyt niin paljoa kokemusta asiasta ole. Kaipaisinkin hieman vinkkejä sopivien osien ostoon.

Runko tulee olemaan joko cross check tai LHT. Todennäköisesti ensimmäinen. Joten siihen nyt osia haluaisin jo valmiiksi tilailla kun monessa kaupassa näyttäisi alennuskamppiksia olevan käynnissä.
Tarkoitus olisi kasata huokea, mutta kestävä kokonaisuus jossa painolla ei niin suurta painoarvoa ole. 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...x?ModelID=2647
Olisiko tämä hyvä valinta? Ja mikä minun pitäisi noista valita? Ensimmäinen luku on varmaankin kammen pituus, mutta entäs tuo toinen?

Voisitteko suositella tuolta joitain muita osia joita kannattaisi samalla tilailla. Mieluiten sellaisia missä hinta ja laatu kohtaavat mallikkaasti. Osan osista saan todennäköisesti huokealla ostettua tukusta tutun kautta joten nyt olisi tarkoitus tilata sellaisia osia jotka ovat niin sanotusti helvetin halpoja.

----------


## Jazman

> Saako kysyä, että onko maali pulveria vai märkää tavaraa ja mitä veloittivat maalaamisesta? Ja vielä että puhallettiinko alkuperäinen pois vai maalattiinko päälle?



Tämä tieto kiinnostaisi minuakin.

----------


## rav

Dodii, tulipa säädettyä projektia, jospa tuolla aamusta jo pääsisi toteuttamaan sitä toimintaa mihin tuo hankittiinkin, eli työmatkailemaan  :Hymy: 



Bashring oli onnellisesti saapunut pääsiäistalviloman aikana, vielä tulossa uudet gripit ja jarruvaijerit ynnä kuoret. Sitten joutanee tämäkin projekti tuonne valmiiden projektien osastolle  :Hymy:  Ehkä...

----------


## vehvis

> Saako kysyä, että onko maali pulveria vai märkää  tavaraa ja mitä veloittivat maalaamisesta? Ja vielä että puhallettiinko  alkuperäinen pois vai maalattiinko päälle?



Maali on pulveria ja vanha lasikuulapuhallettiin pois, hintaa oli 80 euroa muistaakseni  :Hymy:

----------


## p-olkisin

> Nyt on kyllä foorumin seuraaminen jääny ihan liian vähälle, kun on tääkin jääny huomaamatta! 
> 
> Mahtaa tulla kevyt laite, joka liikahtanee sähäkästi jo kuukauden päästä kauden avauksessa.



no annetaan anteeksi jos lennkkiä on ajettu normaaliin tapaan.
sähäkästä liikkumisesta en tiedä mutta tarkoitus ois saada ajokuntoon tuonne mikäli vaan kaikki tarvittavat osat kotiutunee ajoissa(maxari vieläkin telakalla). Tällä hetkellä keula on kriittisin. Uudet kiekot myös jännittää... Nyt täytyy mennä nukkuu et jaksaa aamulla herätä lenkille  :Vink: 

ps excel lupailee ihan hyvää painon suhteen tosin kuskissa ois kevennys varaa enempi  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> no annetaan anteeksi jos lennkkiä on ajettu normaaliin tapaan.



Aika vähiin on ajotkin jääny, mutta yritän kuitenkin roikkua ekan kilsan sun peesissä kauden avauksessa.





> ps excel lupailee ihan hyvää painon suhteen tosin kuskissa ois kevennys varaa enempi



Alkanee seiskalla nahkarenkailla...?

----------


## Olmi

> Aika vähiin on ajotkin jääny



Tämä lienee melko suhteellinen ilmaisu.  :Kieli pitkällä:  Nimim. Pisin lenkki 91 km viimeisen 4kk aikana. 

Simolla asiallinen laite tulossa. Mielenkiinnolla odotellaan kokonaisuutta. Lenkkikin näyttää maistuvan, joten kai sitä on itsekin alettava huomisesta eteenpäin treenaamaan.  :No huh!:

----------


## Unkka.T.Kumiankka

Tuota elämäni ensimmäistä pyöräprojektia (tälläkin palstalla muuten ollut nojakki) tehdessä pääsin pyörien rakentelun makuun niin paljon, että tulin tänään huutaneeksi poliisin pyörähuutokaupassa itselleni Nishiki Trim Master -maantiepyörän. Enpä tiedä mitä tuolla teen sitten kun se valmistuu mutta hieno vehjes se on joka tapauksessa  :Leveä hymy: 

Tässä pyörä heti huutokaupan jälkeen:


...ja tässä purettuna:


Olisi kiva tietää miltä vuodelta pyörä mahtaa suunnilleen olla. Osaako kukaan auttaa? Osasarja on Shimanon satavitosta ohjainlaakereita myöten ja runkoputket ovat merkiltään "Tange Infinity".

----------


## Pekka L

Saaks kysyä paljonko tosta huusit?

----------


## Unkka.T.Kumiankka

> saaks kysyä paljonko tosta huusit?



80€

----------


## p-olkisin

> Aika vähiin on ajotkin jääny, mutta yritän kuitenkin roikkua ekan kilsan sun peesissä kauden avauksessa.
> 
> 
> 
> Alkanee seiskalla nahkarenkailla...?



no se on nähty ennenki kuka peesaa ja ketä. Ja noita sun "ajot jäänny vähiin" juttuja ei oo pitkää aikaa uskonu kukaan  :Vink: 

kyllä se seiskalla alkanee jos posti tuo mitä on tilattu, tosin nahkarenkaita ei oo eikä tuu.

----------


## p-olkisin

> Tämä lienee melko suhteellinen ilmaisu.  Nimim. Pisin lenkki 91 km viimeisen 4kk aikana. 
> 
> Simolla asiallinen laite tulossa. Mielenkiinnolla odotellaan kokonaisuutta. Lenkkikin näyttää maistuvan, joten kai sitä on itsekin alettava huomisesta eteenpäin treenaamaan.



ei sullakaan hassumpi pyörä, tosin runko taitaa olla kevyempi kuin mulla!

----------


## J T K

> ...tulin tänään huutaneeksi poliisin pyörähuutokaupassa itselleni Nishiki Trim Master -maantiepyörän.  
> - klip klip -
> Olisi kiva tietää miltä vuodelta pyörä mahtaa suunnilleen olla. Osaako kukaan auttaa? Osasarja on Shimanon satavitosta ohjainlaakereita myöten ja runkoputket ovat merkiltään "Tange Infinity".



Eikhän tuo ole -80 luvun laitos ja sieltä puolen välin tietämiltä? Tange Infinity rungot oli ihan hyvälaatuisia.

----------


## marlon

Olmo Tuareg, Columbus Max Or putkea,  Campan Euclid osasarja. Ohjaamoa vielä makustellaan. Tämä olikin about eka postaukseni tälle foorumille, terve vaan kaikille.

Oli sen verran karsea kasaritekele tuo lähtö ettei entisöinti tullut tässä tapuksessa kysymykseen. Puhallus ja pulverimaalaus tehtiin Taximolla.

----------


## apartanen

Tuo suojarauta tuossa keskiön alla on aika eeppinen.  :Leveä hymy: 
Nättiä jälkeä kaiken kaikkiin. Tervetuloa foorumille.

----------


## kmw

Voi vihne kun on hieno Olmo marlonilla, iso peukku. Hää vois ottaa lisää  kuvia kun prokkis on valmis ja postailla vaikka Bike Porn-ketjuun :Vink: 

Niin ja tervetuloa :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Homelite

Tuollasia OLMOja oli aikoinaan Tampereen lamminpäässä TV-Salmisen kodinkone- viihde-elektroniikka- polkupyöräliikkeen alakerrassa olevassa polkupyörähuollossa myynnissä.

Niistä junnuna haaveiltiin ja käytiin tiheään ihmettelemässä, niihin sai vähän koskeakin toisin kun TV-salmisella olleeseen tunturi professionaliin  :Kieli pitkällä: 

No sain mä sentään tunturi retki superin, niin rajusti ylikokoisen että ekana keväänä satula oli ihan matalimmillaan mitä saa ja vielä vähän eteen kallellaan. Mutta kyllä se siitä, ja pitkään (10 vuotta) palvelikin, kesät talvet  :Hymy:  Kilometrejä en uskalla edes arvailla, mutta paljon. Tuolloin ei vanhemmat kuljettaneet autolla yhtään_minnekään. Joka jeesuksen paikkaan sotkettiin fillareilla. 

Huh sellainen retki pitkin memory lane:a, pääseeköhän tässä edes tuolista ylös... :Vink:

----------


## Muko

Onpa upea Olmo! Hienoa, marlon.

----------


## Unkka.T.Kumiankka

Nishiki projekti etenee:

rungon yksityiskohtia


Paksun likakerroksen alta löytyneet osat ovat erittäin hyvässä kunnossa



jarrukahvojen kumeistakin tuli yllättävän puhtaita teräsvillan avulla, vasemmalla pesemätön  :No huh!:

----------


## Pekka L

Taisi olla oivallisesti sijoitetut 80€ :Hymy: 

Kiinnosti vaan kysyä että lähtikö ihan pilkkahintaan vai pitikö oikein jotain maksaakin. Kun ei tiedä miten tuollaiset ihmisiä yleensä kiinnostaa.

----------


## J T K

Juu, on sitä turhempaankin kaheksankymppiä pistetty  :Hymy:  Hyvältä näyttää osien kunto.

----------


## Unkka.T.Kumiankka

> Taisi olla oivallisesti sijoitetut 80€
> 
> Kiinnosti vaan kysyä että lähtikö ihan pilkkahintaan vai pitikö oikein jotain maksaakin. Kun ei tiedä miten tuollaiset ihmisiä yleensä kiinnostaa.



Poliisihuutokauppa oli oikein mielenkiintoinen kokemus. Perus naisten markettipyörien hinnat nousivat jopa yli sataseen kun ihmiset innostuivat huutamaan. Joku suoratankoinen Kona taisi mennä aina 300€ asti. Kyllähän tuota kahdeksaa kymppiä pulittaessa tuli mieleen, että tulikohan ostettua sika säkissä, mutta tähän mennessä pyörä on tarjonnut iloisia yllätyksiä. Olin ajatellut että kyllähän tuollainen vanha pyörä viidellä kympillä lähtee, mutta joku toinenkin oli iskenyt siihen silmänsä ja huusi aina seitsemään kymppiin saakka. Oli muuten ainoa maantiepyörä koko huutokaupassa. 80€ oli hinta jonka olin jo etukäteen päättänyt ehdottomaksi ylärajaksi.

Miten muuten tunnistaa onko rengas tuubi vai normaali? Renkaassa ei ainakaan lue tubeless mutta jotenkin se näyttää tuubirenkaalta  :Leveä hymy:  :Sekaisin:

----------


## asb

> Miten muuten tunnistaa onko rengas tuubi vai normaali? Renkaassa ei ainakaan lue tubeless mutta jotenkin se näyttää tuubirenkaalta



Väännät vähän reunasta sitä irti. Jos näyttää rumalta, niin on tuubi.  :Hymy:  Pikkasen kateutta herättää, kun hukkapätkille löytyy tuollaisia pyöriä pilkkahintaan jos jostakin ladon nurkasta...

----------


## mutanaama

> Väännät vähän reunasta sitä irti. Jos näyttää rumalta, niin on tuubi.  Pikkasen kateutta herättää, kun hukkapätkille löytyy tuollaisia pyöriä pilkkahintaan jos jostakin ladon nurkasta...



 
 ja  :Leveä hymy:  vielä perään

----------


## abner

> Olisi kiva tietää miltä vuodelta pyörä mahtaa suunnilleen olla. Osaako kukaan auttaa? Osasarja on Shimanon satavitosta ohjainlaakereita myöten ja runkoputket ovat merkiltään "Tange Infinity".



Tutkailin asiaa himenan omaa TrimMasteria ( http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...ostcount=11397 ) säätäessä. Taisin päätyä vuoteen 1986.

----------


## Raspi

> Olisi kiva tietää miltä vuodelta pyörä mahtaa suunnilleen olla. Osaako kukaan auttaa? Osasarja on Shimanon satavitosta ohjainlaakereita myöten ja runkoputket ovat merkiltään "Tange Infinity".



Olikos se just tämä Trim Maasteri, joka voitti TM-testin vuonna jotain 1986? Ja myi kuin siimaa sitten ja oli osaltaan aiheuttamassa merkin hyvän arvostuksen. Punainen Nishiki voittaja ainakin oli, ohennetut puolat ja muutenkin mahtava peli. Näkyy olevan edelleenkin, kun on putsailtu. Testi kokonaisuutena oli aika huvittava, kun jotain pyörää moitittiin liian pienistä varvaskoukuista yms. löytyisköhän teksti jo netistä, en jaksa ny tsekata.

----------


## Raspi

Ai-niin: kyllä tuossa avorenkaat oli ja vanne näyttää edelleen siltä. 
Maantie-tuubi on ihan oikeasti putki eli samantyyppinen rinkeli, kuin sisärengas, mutta ulkorenkaan oloisesta matskusta tehty. Ja ihan eri näköinen siinä vanteella ollessaankin. Asia varmistuu heti, kun vähän rengasmuovilla koetat sitä päällyskumia pois. Tuubivanne on matalampi ja rengas liimattu siihen.

----------


## SuperMonza

Siitä Trim Masterista, katso huviksesi keskiön alle, siellä voi olla vuosimalli leimattuna. Omani on vuodelta -93 ja ohjainlaakerissa lukee Tange. Osasarja niin ikään 105 ja sikäli kun kiekot olivat alkuperäisiä, niissä oli avorenkaat. Jos joku tietää, onkohan tätä ollut kuinka monella eri osasarjalla/varustelulla myynnissä? Myöskin kiinnostaisi vuosimallit, mistä alkaen ja mihin päättyen Trim Master on ollut tuotannossa?

----------


## Raspi

> Siitä Trim Masterista, katso huviksesi keskiön alle, siellä voi olla vuosimalli leimattuna.




Tämmönen saitti löytyi rungon tunnistamiseen
http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?390318-Nishiki-Serial-Number-Database&highlight=nishiki+database

----------


## Superteemu

> Joku suoratankoinen Kona taisi mennä  aina 300€ asti.



Siisti Dr. Dew, ja se oli 250€. Etujarru  puuttuu ja takarengas tyhjä, muuten ok. Piti ostaa veljenpojalle oikea  pyörä vanhan Biltema-hybridin tilalle...  :Sarkastinen: 





> Olin ajatellut että  kyllähän tuollainen vanha pyörä viidellä kympillä lähtee, mutta joku  toinenkin oli iskenyt siihen silmänsä ja huusi aina seitsemään kymppiin  saakka. Oli muuten ainoa maantiepyörä koko huutokaupassa. 80€ oli hinta  jonka olin jo etukäteen päättänyt ehdottomaksi ylärajaksi.



No hitto, olin oikeastaan hakemassa tuota Nishikiä, mutta en  viitsinyt enää siitäkin lähteä huutamaan. Että yhdeksälläkympillä olisin  saanut?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Eros

> No hitto, olin oikeastaan hakemassa tuota Nishikiä, mutta en  viitsinyt enää siitäkin lähteä huutamaan. Että yhdeksälläkympillä olisin  saanut?



noni  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Unkka.T.Kumiankka

> Olikos se just tämä Trim Maasteri, joka voitti TM-testin vuonna jotain 1986? Ja myi kuin siimaa sitten ja oli osaltaan aiheuttamassa merkin hyvän arvostuksen. Punainen Nishiki voittaja ainakin oli, ohennetut puolat ja muutenkin mahtava peli. Näkyy olevan edelleenkin, kun on putsailtu. Testi kokonaisuutena oli aika huvittava, kun jotain pyörää moitittiin liian pienistä varvaskoukuista yms. löytyisköhän teksti jo netistä, en jaksa ny tsekata.



TM:n sivuilta löysin että kyseinen arvostelu on lehdestä 9/85. Täytyy penkoa sedän 50-luvulle ulottuvat TM arkistot läpi!





> Siitä Trim Masterista, katso huviksesi keskiön alle, siellä voi olla vuosimalli leimattuna. Omani on vuodelta -93 ja ohjainlaakerissa lukee Tange. Osasarja niin ikään 105 ja sikäli kun kiekot olivat alkuperäisiä, niissä oli avorenkaat. Jos joku tietää, onkohan tätä ollut kuinka monella eri osasarjalla/varustelulla myynnissä? Myöskin kiinnostaisi vuosimallit, mistä alkaen ja mihin päättyen Trim Master on ollut tuotannossa?



Itse olen pikku hiljaa päätynyt vuoteen 1986 sillä stemmissä lukee 86 ja runkonumero alkaa myös numeroilla 86.  





> Tämmönen saitti löytyi rungon tunnistamiseen
> http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?390318-Nishiki-Serial-Number-Database&highlight=nishiki+database



Kiitos hyvästä linkistä.





> Siisti Dr. Dew, ja se oli 250€. Etujarru  puuttuu ja takarengas tyhjä, muuten ok. Piti ostaa veljenpojalle oikea  pyörä vanhan Biltema-hybridin tilalle... 
> 
> 
> 
> No hitto, olin oikeastaan hakemassa tuota Nishikiä, mutta en  viitsinyt enää siitäkin lähteä huutamaan. Että yhdeksälläkympillä olisin  saanut?



On se maailma vaan pieni  :Leveä hymy: . Onnea Konan voittamisesta! Nishikin olisit voittanut vaikka 83 eurolla, oli nimittäin vaan se kahdeksan kymppiä lompakossa  :No huh!:

----------


## Unkka.T.Kumiankka

Tuossa eturenkaassa on kyllä jokin elämää suurempi mysteeri. Siinä ei ole ollenkaan venttiiliä  :Sekaisin: , venttiili reiän kohdalla näkyy sisäkumin pinta. Kuitenkin renkaan paine on todella kova. Mitä ihmettä?

----------


## Myrkur

Viime ajokauden jälkeen teki mieli vaihtaa fillaria, joten rupesin pikkuhiljaa kasaamaan uutta pakettia käyttäen pohjana ebaysta ostamaani hiilikuiturunkoa.



Lähtötilanne oli tuossa. Hiilarirunko ja haarukka sekä hiilariohjaustanko. Myyjä laittoi minulle erehdyksessä tuollaisen hiilarisatulan satulatolpan sijasta(tolppa tuli kyllä myöhemmin). Yllättävän hyvä silläkin on ajaa ja kevythän se on (100g) mutta mieluummin silti vähän pehmustetta. Satula vaihtuikin BBB:n Compdesigniin. Kuvassa ei näy "hiilaristemmi", joka oli hiilikuitupäällysteistä alumiinia. Stemmi oli raskas kuin mikä ja aika kolhon näköinenkin. Lähti kierrätykseen.



Osasarjaksi tuli Sramin Rival. Uskoin jenkkifoorumien Sram ja double tap-ylistystä ja hyvinhän tuo toimii, ei voi kieltää. 



Ja siinä valmis pyörä. Hinta selvästi halvempi kuin vastaavassa brändätyssä versiossa mutta ei tämä niin edulliseksi tullut kuin olisin toivonut (näin taitaa helposti käydä kun alkaa pyörää kasaamaan.  :Hymy:  ) Kasaaminen oli kuitenkin tosi hauskaa hommaa ja samalla tuli opittua yhtä sun toista pyörän mekaniikasta. Pyörän ajotuntuma on tosi miellyttävä ja pyörään suhtautuu nyt jotenkin eri tavalla, kun sitä on puoli vuotta pikku hiljaa kasannut.

----------


## apartanen

Melko stealth! Tiedätkö, onko runko noita Dedacciai? Näyttää ainakin vähän samalta.
Itse koottu pyörä ei tosiaan ole edullisin vaihtoehto, mutta saapahan juuri sellaisen kuin haluaa.
Ja loppuun tietysti tärkein kysymys, paljonko painaa?

----------


## Jooona

Komian näköinen peli! Puntarin lukemaa ja speksejä kehiin..

----------


## Myrkur

> Melko stealth! Tiedätkö, onko runko noita Dedacciai? Näyttää ainakin vähän samalta.
> Itse koottu pyörä ei tosiaan ole edullisin vaihtoehto, mutta saapahan juuri sellaisen kuin haluaa.
> Ja loppuun tietysti tärkein kysymys, paljonko painaa?



Ei ole runko Dedacciai. Tässä on käsittääkseni joitain samoja linjoja kuin Kuotan Kredossa.
Pyörä painaa polkimien kanssa 7,7kg.(muualla kerkesin jo ilmoittamaan 7,8 kg mutta juomapullo vääristikin totuutta tuon 100g.  :Hymy:  ) Ihan riittävän kevyt joka tapauksessa. Kiekot vaihtamalla lähtisi tarvittaessa aika paljon painoa.

Speksit:

Runko + keula: Hiilikuitua
Vaihteensiirtäjät: SRAM Rival
Vaihtajat edessä/takana: SRAM Rival
Jarrut: SRAM Rival
Polkimet: Shimano R540
Kammet: SRAM Rival 50-34
Keskiö: SRAM GXP
Pakka: SRAM PG1070 11-28
Kettingit: SRAM PC 1050
Kiekot: Mavic Aksium
Renkaat: Continental GP4000s
Ohjainkannatin: Vanhasta pyörästä
Ohjaustanko: Hiilikuitua 42cm
Ohjainlaakeri: Rungon mukana, ei hajua mikä
Satula: BBB Compdesign
Satulatolppa: BlackOps hiilikuitu+titaani

----------


## Unkka.T.Kumiankka

> Tuossa eturenkaassa on kyllä jokin elämää suurempi mysteeri. Siinä ei ole ollenkaan venttiiliä , venttiili reiän kohdalla näkyy sisäkumin pinta. Kuitenkin renkaan paine on todella kova. Mitä ihmettä?



Nyt on kaikki nähty! Renkaan alta paljastui umpissisäkumi  :No huh!: 





> komee vehje



Hienot linjat ja mukavan rauhallinen värimaailma.

Nyt on kaikki nishikin osat putsattu ja kiillotettu metal polishilla:

----------


## J T K

Hienoa jälkeä olet saanut aikaan, nuohan ovat kuin uusia osia  :Hymy:

----------


## Manninej

Upea kuvakin vielä!  :Hymy: 

Hmm... Koskas se seuraava huutokauppa olikaan...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## apartanen

> Ei ole runko Dedacciai. Tässä on käsittääkseni joitain samoja linjoja kuin Kuotan Kredossa.
> Pyörä painaa polkimien kanssa 7,7kg.(muualla kerkesin jo ilmoittamaan 7,8 kg mutta juomapullo vääristikin totuutta tuon 100g.  ) Ihan riittävän kevyt joka tapauksessa. Kiekot vaihtamalla lähtisi tarvittaessa aika paljon painoa.
> 
> Speksit:
> 
> Runko + keula: Hiilikuitua
> Vaihteensiirtäjät: SRAM Rival
> Vaihtajat edessä/takana: SRAM Rival
> Jarrut: SRAM Rival
> ...



Kevyt settihän tuo on, kun noilla Aksiumeilla on kuitenkin painoa lähemmäs se kaksi kiloa, ilman pakkaa tai renkaita.

----------


## Unkka.T.Kumiankka

Nyt on pyörä kutakuinkin kasassa. Koeajaessa huomasin kuitenkin, että ketju "hyppii" kahdella keskimmäisellä takarattaalla eli pitäisi varmaan uudet rattaat hankkia. Löytyykö tuollaisia kuuden rattaan pakkoja vielä pyöräkaupoista?

----------


## steelmän

Jaa en tiedä mutta jos malli on kasetti niin pistä privaa, yksi uusi olisi .....

----------


## Unkka.T.Kumiankka

En ole vielä varma onko kasetti vai kierre, täytyy tutkia tarkemmin.

----------


## static

Nyt olisi vanha Nopsa, ehkä retkipyörä, "maantietangolla" kuitenkin. Harkitsin siitä jotain projektia, ensimmäinen asia on se, että takavaihtaja puuttuu.. vivuissa lukee positron, niin kannattaako hommata positronin vaihtaja (~50e) vai olisiko muita vaihtoehtoja?

----------


## idänihme

> Nyt olisi vanha Nopsa, ehkä retkipyörä, "maantietangolla" kuitenkin. Harkitsin siitä jotain projektia, ensimmäinen asia on se, että takavaihtaja puuttuu.. vivuissa lukee positron, niin kannattaako hommata positronin vaihtaja (~50e) vai olisiko muita vaihtoehtoja?



Hienoja pyöriä nuo vanhat nopsat. Itselläni oli tarkoitus tehdä viime kesänä sellaisesta sinkula, mutta en raaskinut kun vanha vaihtaja toimi niin hyvin. Onneksi syksymmällä löytyi toinen nopsa josta vaihtaja puuttui, jolloin raaskin siitä tehdä sinkulan. Ainut huono puoli noissa on vähän turhan eksoottiset rengaskoot. Ensimmäisen 27 tuuman vanheisiin (630mm) löytyi renkaita Suomesta vain 32 milliä leveinä (onneksi nettikaupasta löytyi 28 milliset) ja toisen 590 millisille vanteille ei tietääkseni löydy renkaita kuin kierrätyskeskuksesta ja biltemasta.

Vielä yksi osa jos löytyisi niin projektit näyttäisivät valmiimmilta. Mistä noita tuossa nishikin osakuvassa näkyviä jarrukahvojen päällä olevia muoviosia saa? Löytyykö ihan peruskaupoista ja millä nimellä kannattaa hakea netistä? Ilman niitä ei tuon aikakauden jarrukahvojen päällä ole oikein kunnon otepintaa, jolloin osa maantietangon tarjoamasta monipuolisuudessta menetetään.

----------


## Unkka.T.Kumiankka

> Vielä yksi osa jos löytyisi niin projektit näyttäisivät valmiimmilta. Mistä noita tuossa nishikin osakuvassa näkyviä jarrukahvojen päällä olevia muoviosia saa? Löytyykö ihan peruskaupoista ja millä nimellä kannattaa hakea netistä? Ilman niitä ei tuon aikakauden jarrukahvojen päällä ole oikein kunnon otepintaa, jolloin osa maantietangon tarjoamasta monipuolisuudessta menetetään.



Ainakin englanniksi nuo kumisuojat on "brake lever hoods". Vanhoihin kahvoihin on varmaan vaikea löytää enää uusia, mutta ehkä joidenkin toisten kahvojen kumit voisivat sopia sunkin kahvoihis.

----------


## Greek Letter Pi

Tässä uusin rojekti ennen lopun alkua, polkujyrä sai uudet värit. Mukana jatkotoimenpiteissä tarvittavat työkalut.

----------


## apartanen

Kenen valmistama toi keskiö on?  :Kieli pitkällä: 
Kaalimaan vihreä näyttää aina hyvältä

----------


## xtrainer80

^^ Hieno myös tuo leathermanin charge tti, titaanikahvat ja kaikki.  :Vink:

----------


## Greek Letter Pi

Olikohan Puukeskus joka noita toimittaa, toimivuudesta ei mitään takeita  :Vink: 





> Kenen valmistama toi keskiö on? 
> Kaalimaan vihreä näyttää aina hyvältä

----------


## Muko

> Ensimmäisen 27 tuuman vanheisiin (630mm) löytyi renkaita Suomesta vain 32 milliä leveinä (onneksi nettikaupasta löytyi 28 milliset) ja toisen 590 millisille vanteille ei tietääkseni löydy renkaita kuin kierrätyskeskuksesta ja biltemasta.



Saisiko udella, mistä löysit 630x28 -renkaat? Nuo omassa Nopsassa olevat Michelinin 27 x 1 1/4 -tuumaiset on todellisuudessa varmaan 37 milliä leveät ja hinkkailevat välillä lokasuojiin..

----------


## Greek Letter Pi

Nahkamiehen, vasaran ja kissan avustuksella konkeli saatiin seuraavanlaiseen kuosiin..



Muutaman tunnin päästä tästä oltiin tässä, jarruletkut jäi vähän pitkiksi joten pitää ne vielä pätkiä.. Jospa tää muutamassa päivässä olis jo ihan kokonainen pyörä taas. Vaihtaja, jarrujen ilmaus, uuden ketjun hankinta ja avot.

----------


## px

Ei oo vieläkään uusia kampia näkyny, joten josko laittais tollaset Epikkiin  :Sarkastinen: 



Sori, ei ollut sitä viimeistä punaista pulttia tähän hätään  :Vink: 

..eikä noikaan ihan mahdottoman painoiset silti ois. 668,8g + puuttuva pultti + noin 90g keskiöstä. Ja oispaha halvat..

----------


## Pekka L

Toihan on halpaa ja helppoa keventämistä kun jättää pultit veks :Leveä hymy: 

Kreikan kirjaimella on sen verran asiallisen näkönen kissa, että käypä esittelemässä se tuolla kissaketjussa. Eikä pyörästäkään pahaa sanottavaa löydy :Hymy:

----------


## Metsänpeikko

Elikäs homman nimi on seuraava. Olen ollut ilman minkäänlaista fillaria jo pari vuotta ja nyt tekisi mieli sitten hankkia kunnollinen kulkine. Cyclocrossaria olen harkinnut ja mielellään itse koottua. Tiedän että kaupasta saa luultavasti helpommin ja halvemmalla, mutta pitäähän sitä jotain rakentamista aina itselläkin olla.

 Fillaria en ole koskaan kasannut (purkanut kyllä pari, mutta ei puhuta siitä  :Leveä hymy:  ) mutta foorumia ja nettiä selaamalla olen tullut tulokseen, että pakkohan sitä on yrittää. 

 Ongelmaksi heti tähän alkuun on muodotunut se, että mistä sopiva levyjarru pidikkeet omaava runko. Tuota pituutta kun on kumminkin kertynyt 193 cm ja painoakin 105 kiloa, niin ei tuo rungon löytäminen ole mitenkään helppoa. Ilman levyjarrujapidikkeitä olevia löytyy kyllä, mutta eihän tästä liian helppoa saa tehdä.

 Asettaako tuo paino muita rajoituksia pyörän kasaamiselle? Ilmeisesti ainakin jotkut kiekot on tehty kevyemmille henkilöille?

 Onko tässä mitään järkeä, vai parempi vaan unohtaa koko homma ja hakea valmis paketti kaupasta?

----------


## kontio

> Asettaako tuo paino muita rajoituksia  pyörän kasaamiselle? Ilmeisesti ainakin jotkut kiekot on tehty  kevyemmille henkilöille?
> 
>  Onko tässä mitään järkeä, vai parempi vaan unohtaa koko homma ja hakea  valmis paketti kaupasta?



Pyörän kasaaminenhnan harvoin on taloudellisesti kovin kannattavaa, mutta siten saa juuri semmoisen kuin haluaa.jos siis tietää mitä haluaa. Ja onhan se hauskaa nikkaroida.

Eipä tuo paino paljoa muille kuin kiekoille aseta rajoja, jotkut kuituosat ja rungot ehkä on out-of-bounds mutta siinä vaiheessa niiden laatu on melkein muutenkin kyseenalaista.
Jos kevyet kiekot joskus haluat niin riittävästi pinnoja ja laadukas kehä. Perusulkoiluun käy monenmoiset Mavicin 150€ Aksiumeista alkaen, eiköhän ne kaikki alle kilon C4 pommitkin kestä. vähän kun googlettaa osaa niin saa nopeasti selville,mitä se kestää.

95kg isäpapalle CRC:ltä Prolite Comot cycloon maantiekiekoiksi Pirkan pyöräilyä varten tilasin, 120€ ja "not the lightest, but totally bombproof" oli lyhyen googletuksen lopputulema.

----------


## Janu

> Ei oo vieläkään uusia kampia näkyny, joten josko laittais tollaset Epikkiin 
> 
> 
> 
> Sori, ei ollut sitä viimeistä punaista pulttia tähän hätään 
> 
> ..eikä noikaan ihan mahdottoman painoiset silti ois. 668,8g + puuttuva pultti + noin 90g keskiöstä. Ja oispaha halvat..



Ongs noi niitä ruåttalaisen tekemiä titaanirattahia? Kuis toimii?

----------


## px

> Ongs noi niitä ruåttalaisen tekemiä titaanirattahia? Kuis toimii?



Juurikin niitä. 24t-39t -setti customina. Ennoo vielä päässy testaamaan, ku ei oo niitä kampia tullu. Kahtellaan sitten joskus, kunhan se vajaa puoli kiloa kuitua rantautuu tänne pohjolan perukoille..

----------


## Greek Letter Pi

Vihdoin pyörä kasassa, kauan siinä vierähtikin.. Niin kauan, että tuntui kummalta kun hyppäsi ohjaamoon.

Pitääpä käydä laittamassa jotain myös pyörän kokoomisessa kovasti auttaneesta kissassa tuonne kissaketjuun  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## apartanen

> *Vihreä Transition*



Kommee on!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pisami

Kai täällä voi apujakin kysellä? Eli tarkoitus olisi koota itse osista tai ostaa retkipyörä/CC-tyyppinen ratkaisu ekaksi "kunnolliseksi" pyöräksi. Budjetti max 1000e. Pyörän pitää olla kestävä, osien painavuudesta en välitä yhtään. Omamassa on siis 135 kg. Pyörä tulee ympärivuotiseen käyttöön ja toivoisin että siinä on hydr. levyjarrut. Suoralla tangolla voisi aloittaa ja jos intoa ja rahaa on, joskus voisin kokeilla käyrääkin.

Nykyisestä pyörästä ei saa mitään osia hyödynnettyä projektissa, ehkä lukkopolkimet  :Hymy: 

Ongelmana on löytää sopivan edullinen runko ja keula joissa on kaikki tarvittavat kiinnikkeet. Pitäisi myös löytää sivut, joilla on kattavasti vertailtu eri hydrauliset levyjarrut.

Vaihtoehto 2 on jonkinlainen kompromissi, eli valmiin pyörän ostaminen, mutta ei sekään ole helppoa, koska varsinkin takakiekon pitää olla todella lujaa tekoa.

Kaikki apu on tervetullutta! Kiitos jo tässä vaiheessa ja anteex jos tää on väärässä paikassa  :Hymy: 

Tarkennusta: pyörässä tulisi olla jäykkä keula, vaihteet 2x9 tai 3x9, tilaa tavaratelineelle ja lokasuojille.

----------


## Metsänpeikko

Pisami

Olisiko tuo runko sopiva:

http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/...cle-john-frame


 Siihen sitten sopiva levyjarrukiinnikkeillä oleva keula esim tuo:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=18196

----------


## Pisami

Kiitoksia, heti alkaa näyttää hyvältä. Onkos tuo punasetä rrrautaa vai alumiinia? Lisää näitä  :Hymy: 

Löysin uuden tuttavuuden: http://www.redlinebicycles.com/bikes...nquest-classic. Mahtaisiko kukaan tietää mistä pelkkää runkoa ja kaulaa saa? En ole ainakaan vielä löytänyt muuta kuin pro-mallia ja haluan itse tuon classicin.

Salsa Vayankin runko & keula kiinnostavat, en tiedä niidenkään hintaa ja ostopaikkaa...

----------


## Kuutamo

siinä olisi itse kasattu näkemys ebay pyörästä. Campan osilla, kammet ja jarrut velocee muut centauria.

----------


## kontio

Mitkäs kiekot noi on? satula lienee chargen spoon?

----------


## Touho-serkku

> siinä olisi itse kasattu näkemys ebay pyörästä. Campan osilla, kammet ja jarrut velocee muut centauria.



Jaaha, oho, oliko "ebay"-osat viimeistelyltään kuunnossa? mites paino ilmoitettuun, punnittikko?
Ootko ottanu tyypit?, mites runko, sujuuko sun painon? alla?
T

----------


## Kuutamo

Satula on tosiaan charge spoon ja kiekot on niinkin tunnettua merkkiä kuin powerway solohomer pro. Joo kaikki kuitu osat oli ja on vieläkin erinomaisessa kunnossa vaikka kuskillakin on painoa melkein 100kg, mielestäni toimii paremmin kuin proracen alu runko, asiaan tosin vaikuttaa myös et nyt on oikean kokoinen runko. En ole punninnut pyörää, mut runko oli n. 1050g ja kiekot n.1600g.

----------


## kontio

Mullakin on spooni tuossa hiekkatiekiiturissa, en ole kerinnyt edes tyypittää vielä mutta £13 ebaysta kun sai niin piti ostaa. hyvältä vaikuttaa kuitenkin.

siistit nuo valkoiset pinnat!

----------


## Kuutamo

Unohtu vielä yhteen vastata. Pyörällä on tosiaan tänä keväänä ajettu ulkona n. 500 km ja joulukuusta asti useita tunteja trainerillä kotona eikä siltikään ole vielä hajonnut. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Touho-serkku

> Jaaha, oho, oliko "ebay"-osat viimeistelyltään kuunnossa? mites paino ilmoitettuun, punnittikko?
> Ootko ottanu tyypit?, mites runko, sujuuko sun painon? alla?
> T



Nii, sillä kyselin ku tuoltahan http://www.hzflybike.com/en-intro.htm nuo hilut on kotosin...
Tai tuolta http://www.hongfu-bikes.com/about.asp

Käyttävät viksusti eebeitä marketingiin,
T

----------


## Ana75

Tosta pitäis vääntää omaan tyyliin sopiva paketti:

----------


## apartanen

> Tosta pitäis vääntää omaan tyyliin sopiva paketti:
> 
> *S-Works*



Tokkopa onnistuu.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Ana75

> Tokkopa onnistuu.



Tosiaan, kun budjetti on rajallinen niin siinä on haasteita  :Vink:  Kiekotkin on vanhasta kulkineesta  :Nolous:

----------


## lortto

Miten saan singlespeed kitin kiinni, kun pyörässäni ei ole kuvassä näkyvää  Freehub mechanismia? 


Minulla on siinä vain tällainen:

----------


## apartanen

> Tosiaan, kun budjetti on rajallinen niin siinä on haasteita  Kiekotkin on vanhasta kulkineesta



Alku on kyllä lupaava, pakko myöntää nyt kun on saanut vähän kateutta nieleskeltyä.

----------


## dILETANTTI

> Minulla on siinä vain tällainen:



Eikös tuossa ole ollut kierrepakka, ts. pakka ja vapaaratas yhdessä nipussa ja kierteellä kiinni navassa. Tuohon tarvitset BMX-vapaarattaan tai sitten laitat sen vanhan pakan takaisin ja laitat ketjut kulkemaan sopivalle rattaalle.

----------


## Jazman

Tästä lähtee uus proggis käyntiin:

Capic on siis saksalainen pulju ja rungot tulee samalta liukuhihnalta ku Cuben ja Radonin.
Capic (http://www.capic.de/ ) vaan tekee customoituja fillareita, eikä niitä taideta paljon Saksan ulkopuolelle myydä.

Runko painaa 2,7 kg ja uhkapeli runkovalinnan suhteen näyttää kannattaneen, on se sen verran nättiä viimeistelyä...

Pitää laittaa lisää kuvia kun proggis etenee...

----------


## Yeti

Pian pääsee taas nauttimaan täpäristä poluilla:



Gary Fisher Hifi 29 Pro XL

----------


## Miha

uusi projekti...

----------


## Gekko

Tässä mun uusin projektipyörä...

----------


## Tony47

> Tässä mun uusin projektipyörä...



Etukiekko on väärinpäin...

----------


## Sakkeri91

Ja kammet väärässä asennossa, entäs miksei venttiilit osoita ylöspäin?!  :No huh!:

----------


## Gekko

> Etukiekko on väärinpäin...







> Ja kammet väärässä asennossa, entäs miksei  venttiilit osoita ylöspäin?!



Soriii.... :Leveä hymy: 

Eikö tuo kevytrengastus haittaa?

----------


## Pisami

Katoinkin, että aikamoisilla ultimate-maantienakeilla oot maastoon lähdössä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Tässä mun uusin projektipyörä...



Onko minkä ikäinen runko kun V-jarrutapitkin löytyy? Joku tuossa taannoin valitteli, että V-jarrutapeilla olevia keuloja on vaikea löytää kohtuu hintaisena...

----------


## Pisami

> Onko minkä ikäinen runko kun V-jarrutapitkin löytyy? Joku tuossa taannoin valitteli, että V-jarrutapeilla olevia keuloja on vaikea löytää kohtuu hintaisena...



Halpoja V-tapeilla olevia keuloja on maailma pullollaan (okei, ei ehkä hiilikuituisia ja kevyitä, en tiedä). Kertokaapa mistä saan kohtuullisella hinnalla jäykän 700C keulan levarikiinnikkeillä. Itse olen löytänyt _joitain_ n. 80 euroa maksavia, mutta kun V-tapeilla keulan saa joskus 30 eurolla, en millään usko että ne korvakkeet maksavat yli 50 e  :No huh!:

----------


## Gekko

> Onko minkä ikäinen runko kun V-jarrutapitkin löytyy? Joku tuossa taannoin valitteli, että V-jarrutapeilla olevia keuloja on vaikea löytää kohtuu hintaisena...



2005 on vuosimalli. Keulassa ei ole v-jarrutappeja, ainoastaan rungossa.

Projekti muuten päätöksessä  :Vink:

----------


## Metsänpeikko

Vaikka en pyöristä mitään ymmäräkään, niin tuo gekkon luomus on

----------


## JackOja

Niin on. Mitähän se painaa... alle 10 selvästi?

----------


## Gekko

> Niin on. Mitähän se painaa... alle 10 selvästi?



Näillä kiekoilla karvan yli kymmenen. 
Mun Giantin NoTubeseilla hieman yli yhdeksän. Mutta ei tässä nyt mitään kevennyspyörää oo tarkoitus tehdä...Ylijäämäosien sijoituspaikka lähinnä. :Hymy:

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

Jepp... En ole koskaan tempopyörällä ajanut, ehkä yhtään tiedä mistä tulen pitämään, joten katsoin vähän neuvoja valita yhtä runkokokoa pienempi fillari kuin normaalisti. Joten, projekti lähtee liikkeelle 2001 vuoden Cannondale R1000 Aero rungosta, jonka sain lähes puoli-ilmaiseksi ostettua. Runko sinänsä on lähes uudenveroisessa kunnossa. 



Nyt sitten alkaa projekti. Tanko-kombo on tilattu (PRO Synop TT kit), ja kammet löytyi miljoonalaatikosta (DA 7800). 

Nyt sitten alkaa muiden osien metsästys.

----------


## X-terra

Gekon pyörässä silmä lepää heti, ikäänkuin sitä olisi katsonut ennenkin.

----------


## Gekko

> Gekon pyörässä silmä lepää heti, ikäänkuin sitä olisi katsonut ennenkin.



Heh...Kiitoksia vaan. Tosi mahtava peli maastossa. :Leveä hymy: 
Paikkakunnasta päättelen, että olet entinen omistaja?

----------


## marco1

> Halpoja V-tapeilla olevia keuloja on maailma pullollaan (okei, ei ehkä hiilikuituisia ja kevyitä, en tiedä). Kertokaapa mistä saan kohtuullisella hinnalla jäykän 700C keulan levarikiinnikkeillä. Itse olen löytänyt _joitain_ n. 80 euroa maksavia, mutta kun V-tapeilla keulan saa joskus 30 eurolla, en millään usko että ne korvakkeet maksavat yli 50 e



http://www.pyorahuolto.com/list.php?type=keulat
Tuolla on jotain mutta kyllä niistäkin joutuu jotain maksamaan. Mikä on se kohtuullinen hinta?

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Gekon pyörässä silmä lepää heti, ikäänkuin sitä olisi katsonut ennenkin.



Sellainen bon voyage-tunne?

----------


## steelmän

> Joten, projekti lähtee liikkeelle 2001 vuoden Cannondale R1000 Aero rungosta, jonka sain lähes puoli-ilmaiseksi ostettua.



Tuosta saa varmaan ihan passelin ja helposti ( ainakin sen satulakärki-säännön) UCI-legal:in sillä siinä oli suht' normaali istuinkulma + kait todellisuudessa vielä loivempi koska se satulaputken runko-osa tulee keskiön kohtaa hieman eteen (kuten alk.p. kuvastakin näkee).

----------


## Nebulus

Tyttären eka "oikea" pyörä. Romulavalöytö, joka kaipasi vain kunnon huoltoa ja maalausta. Putsasin laakerit, vaihdoin renkaat, tupet ja polkimet ja asensin soittokellon (oikeanlainen soittokello oli äärimmäisen tärkeä asia). Maalaus ihan vain paukkupullolla, metallihohto-violetti ja valkoinen, akryylimaalit. Lakkaa pitäisi vielä laittaa pintaan ja ketjusuoja laittaa paikoilleen... sen kiinnikkeet olivat vain saaneet siipeensä, joten pitää kehittää jonkinlainen ratkaisu ongelmaan.



Vanteisiin piti hieman tehdä detaljia, eli pinnat ja nippelit maalattu erikseen.



Tytär tykkäsi kovasti.  :Hymy:

----------


## Pekka L

Nebulus, paljonko tuo painaa?

----------


## kmw

> *nips*
> Tytär tykkäsi kovasti.



Sietää tykätäkin. Tosi pähee. Iso peukku :Hymy:

----------


## bere

Asentelin BaariPyörään™ uudet tankonauhat, toivottavasti paremmat kuin entiset. 

Asentaessa selkkaus katoavan luonnonvaran,  töölöläisen nalkuttajamummon kanssa: Heitin vanhat teipit HEIDÄN PIHANSA ROSKIKSEEN, josta HE MAKSAVAT... Omat olivat tosiaan vähän kauempana,  teki mieli laskea paljonko mun osuus heidän kuukausittaisesta  jätemaksusta on kun osallistuin jätevuoreen noin sadalla grammalla  luonnonkorkkiteippiä...

----------


## Nebulus

> Sietää tykätäkin. Tosi pähee. Iso peukku



Kiitos.  :Hymy: 





> Nebulus, paljonko tuo painaa?



6,9kg polkimien ja apupyörien kanssa. Noin öbaut.

----------


## MRa

> 6,9kg polkimien ja apupyörien kanssa. Noin öbaut.



UCI legal.  Hyvä homma jos meinaa kisata ;-)

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> Tuosta saa varmaan ihan passelin ja helposti ( ainakin sen satulakärki-säännön) UCI-legal:in sillä siinä oli suht' normaali istuinkulma + kait todellisuudessa vielä loivempi koska se satulaputken runko-osa tulee keskiön kohtaa hieman eteen (kuten alk.p. kuvastakin näkee).



Joo, ja sattumalta näin täsmälleen samanlaisen pyörän viikonlopun kisoissa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Pisami

> http://www.pyorahuolto.com/list.php?type=keulat
> Tuolla on jotain mutta kyllä niistäkin joutuu jotain maksamaan. Mikä on se kohtuullinen hinta?



Kaipa se siinä satasen kieppeillä sitten pyörii, nyyh. Pitää saada jostain lissää rahnaa ja uskaltautua rakentamaan eka pyörä osista. Saa nähdä millainen katastrofi siitä syntyy  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## M.P.

Tämäkin projekti tuli päätökseensä, ainakin tämän kauden osalta.

----------


## Nebulus

> UCI legal.  Hyvä homma jos meinaa kisata ;-)



Ryhmäajoa pitää vielä hieman reenata.  :Vink:

----------


## steelmän

> Joo, ja sattumalta näin täsmälleen samanlaisen pyörän viikonlopun kisoissa.



(Varsinkin) Aika-ajopyörä on nätti ollessaan mieluummin inan pienen kuin ison näköinen - tässä kuvassa asia toteutuu varsin täydellisesti.

----------


## Manensky

Avovaihteet ja loska herätti kiinnostukseen tuohon Rohloff-möykkyyn ja projekti sai kipinän alle vanhan cannondale F900SL rungon rikkoutumisen jälkeen. Elinikäisestä runkotakuusta tuli tuon vanhan rungon korvaajaksi F2 Caffeine ja siihen sitte aloin väsäämään tuota Rohloffi Speedhub 500/14:aa kiinni. 

Projektin lopputulos näyttää tältä:
Momenttivarsi ja vaihdesysteemi:

Pyörä takaa:

Pyörä edestä:


Painoa tuolle mustalle"keijukaiselle" tuli ~11.8kg, joten ei ihan mikään kevein XC-tykki ole kyseessä. Lisäksi pyörän painopiste on hyyyyvin erilainen vanhaan verrattuna, joten takapään hypäytystehot menee uudelleen kalibrointiin  :Hymy: 
Parin sadan sisäänajokilometrin jälkeen hymy on vieläkin leveä ja yleistä tunnelmaa lopputuloksesta kuvaa varmaan parhaiten tämä BMWeen mainoksen kohta:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubtWnLRyh04#t=14s

----------


## lonelyraider

allekirjoittaneen ensimmäinen projektipyörä valmis.

----------


## kanttiinin tollo

Jotain tämänlaistahan tällä kertaa kokoon keitellään:

----------


## yypy

Ei näy! (lisämerkit)

----------


## perttime

Suomen ensimmäinen Spitfire kanttiinin tollolle? Onko jo runko hankittu?

----------


## kmw

> Painoa tuolle mustalle"keijukaiselle" tuli ~11.8kg, joten ei ihan mikään kevein XC-tykki ole kyseessä.



Rohlo-pööräksi on kyllä keiju. Komeelta näyttää :Hymy:  Peukut hienolle rojektille.

----------


## kanttiinin tollo

> Suomen ensimmäinen Spitfire kanttiinin tollolle? Onko jo runko hankittu?



Onhan sitä tuossa runkoa joo. Ei taida olla ensimmäinen laatuaan. Eikä ihan äkkiä uskoisi, että siitä jotain kuvan kaltaista syntyy.. itseasiassa saa olla aika kovat promillet veressä, että siitä jotain tuollaista voi nähdä syntyvän. Ehkä XVI silti päivänä jonain lentää - edes metrin tai pari.

----------


## perttime

Spitfire nimisiä pyöriähän on kyllä useampiakin. Mulle tuli ensimmäisenä mieleen tämä:

----------


## kanttiinin tollo

Tähän lienee pakko vastata tällä coolimmalla kotimaisella..

When it's a bouncing rear I'm after, I'm gonna get myself a hooker.

Eli ei ole tuo kuvassa oleva minun sotakoneeni. Noh, ehkä tästäkin joku kuva saadaan jahka valmistuu...

----------


## AkuM

Ei taida ihan kuulua pyöräprojektiin, mutta tavallaan kysymykseni on juuri sitä itseään... Eli mulla on Nishikin Cross Road, ja kaupassa sanoivat että tavalliset kellot eivät käy tuon pyörän tankoon, koska se on niin leveä! Bike Planetissa on joskus kuulema ollut sopivia kelloja, mutta ei ole enään. Tietääkö kukaan, mistä voisi saada tuohon menopeliin kellon, kun aina ei voi huutaa hitaille edessäoleville, että Pyörä tulee!!!

Ja mitä pyöräprojektiin tulee, niin ostin juomatelineiksi 2 kappaletta Z-biken ALU-CARBON ja niihin pulloiksi Tacxin Shiva pullot 2 x 0,5l. Nyt ei ainakaan juomat lopu kesken ajon!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## VPR

Siinä on varmaan oversize-tanko, hanki semmonen kello mikä kiristetään tangon ympäri. Samanlaisen saa myös stemmiin kiinni.

----------


## tulppu

http://s233.photobucket.com/albums/e...052010_001.jpg

http://s233.photobucket.com/albums/e...t=29052010.jpg

http://s233.photobucket.com/albums/e...052010_002.jpg

Eli täs nyt ois omasta nuoruudesta Nopsa Classic 90-luvun alkupuolelta. Peruspyörä täysin karvalakkimallina. Tuli hinku aloittaa pyöräily uudestaan, ja muistot ohjas rakentamaan tää pyörä uudestaan mieltymysten mukaiseks. Takajarru viel puuttuu, ja satula säätämättä, koska kenkiä ei viel oo tullu. Kuvat otettu kännykällä, sori surkee laatu, ja väärentyneet värit.
On myös eka "rakennettu" pyörä.

----------


## J T K

Näyttää ainakin erittäin hyvältä! Kerrohan miltä tuntuu ajossa, yksinkertainen on kaunista!

----------


## pööräilijä

Tänään hain Nippelistä uuden rungon. Korvaa edellisen GT:n rungon, joka vääntyi piloille :Irvistys:  R.I.P. 



Tästä rakennetaan ittelle ja äiskälle yhteinen fillari. Osat on aika hyvää luokkaa ja enään oikeestaan keula puuttuu. Täytyy laittaa tilaukseen. Runko paino satulaclampin ja keskiön kanssa 1723g. Ilman näitä 1600g. Että kevyt laitos saadaan aikaan  :Hymy:  Laitetta tullaan ulkoiluttaa tahkolla ja finlandiassa ainakin, tosin ei itseni toimesta :Sarkastinen:

----------


## tulppu

Pyörästä piti tulla low budget malli tilapäisajoihin, ja hankinta suunnitelmissa oli cyclocross-pyörä ykkös vehkeeks.
No kiekkojen tilaamisen jälkeen oli rahaa mennyt jo sen verran, et tuli vanha totuus mieleen: lähti lapasesta! Täst tuli se ykköspyörä, ja on nyt tosi tyytyväinen olo. Runko on hieman iso miulle, mut koska onnistuin ajaa sil nuorempanakin, ni onnistun nytkin. 
Akseliväli on tolkuttomanpitkä ton tyyppiseks pyöräks, mut sehän rauhottaa ajoa: voi keskittyä siihen tykitykseen. Oon käynyt vast pikkasen koikeilemas normikengät jalas, ja heti tuli tarve ruveta putkelta tykittämään niin kovaa ku näist nyky riuista lähtee. Upea tunne. 
Nyt ootellaan spessun kenkiä ku kuuta nousevaa, ja suunnitelmissa nyt toteuttaa vastaavasta saman aikakauden Nopsan mummomallista se low budget kakos pyörä, mikä jäi toteuttamatta.

----------


## Manninej

Maasturiprojekti alkaa olemaan pikkuhiljaa loppusuoralla. Homman ytimessä siis brittiläistä suunnittelua oleva Kinesis Decade Virsa teräsrunko. Kohtalaisen edullinen ja ihan OK laatuinen runko, noin 2,4kg näytti kalavaaka painoksi 20" rungolle.

Tottakai ulkomaalainen vietiin ensin saunaan, lempeän pellavaöljykäsittelyn jälkeen.  :Cool: 



Muuten palikoiksi laitettiin SLX osasarja poislukien jarrut joiksi tulivat Hayesin Stroker trailit. Vanteina vanhasta pyörästä DT-Swiss X-1800, joita tartti hieman samalla oikoa kotikonstein. Centerlock napoihin 6-bolt levyt kiinnittyivät vaivatta vanteiden mukana tulleilla adaptereilla. Putkiosat tulivat osittain uutta osittain vanhaa.

Pienen paikkojen paikoilleen ravistelu pyrähdyksen kerkesi vielä heittämään tänään ja kuvan nappaamaan. Täytyy vielä säätää pyörää ja ottaa parempia kuvia, kunhan kerkiää. 



Lyhyen ajon jälkeen ei voi muuta todeta kuin että "Steel is real!"  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## steelmän

Ihan kliinin näköinen hirvi, meinaa toi edellinen vihruli !

----------


## 8 1/2

> Lyhyen ajon jälkeen ei voi muuta todeta kuin että "Steel is real!"



Hieno!

----------


## Vim

Remonttia odotellessa. Paljon turhia osia...


Runko soodapuhallettu ja maalattu

Koeajoa vaille.

Toimii. Ja vaan kerran vasta turvallani  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tassu

> Remonttia odotellessa. Paljon turhia osia...
> Runko soodapuhallettu ja maalattu
> Koeajoa vaille.
> 
> Toimii. Ja vaan kerran vasta turvallani



Onpa siisti. Tuohan on kuin meikäläisen raleigh pienin modauksin ja värimaailmoin. :Vink:

----------


## znood

satulatolpan vierestä niksahtanut kona toimii vähän elintenluovuttajana...




..koska löysin crc:stä vuoden 2000 king kikapun eturungon 53€:llä !

----------


## Kemppis

> Remonttia odotellessa. Paljon turhia osia...
> 
> 
> Runko soodapuhallettu ja maalattu
> 
> Koeajoa vaille.
> 
> Toimii. Ja vaan kerran vasta turvallani



Hieno  :Hymy:

----------


## drop

Projekti jatkuu...

----------


## bere

Jäit just kii manuaalien lukemisesta.

----------


## Jazman

Jess! Satulaputki - se viimeinen puuttuva pala - saapui tänään!
On se jännä kuinka pienet asiat saa pienen ihmisen suunniltaan onnesta  :Leveä hymy: 

Illalla pääsee rakentelemaan ja pitää se kai ottaa pari asennusbisseä samalla  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## drop

> Jäit just kii manuaalien lukemisesta.



Joo, en ole tosimies.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

> Projekti jatkuu...



Hieno Uzzi!  :Hymy:  Projektin edistymistä odotellessa...

----------


## Metsänpeikko

> Jess! Satulaputki - se viimeinen puuttuva pala - saapui tänään!
> On se jännä kuinka pienet asiat saa pienen ihmisen suunniltaan onnesta 
> 
> Illalla pääsee rakentelemaan ja pitää se kai ottaa pari asennusbisseä samalla



 Johan se pari bisseä näin kesähelteellä imeytyy kuiviin ikeniin  :Hymy:

----------


## snaappo

Hybridiä on tullut päiviteltyä vähän enempi maantielle sopivaksi. Ihan mukava lenkkipeli.

----------


## drop

> Hieno Uzzi!  Projektin edistymistä odotellessa...



Projekti valmistu nopeasti, tai ainakin sen verran että kävin äsken muutaman minuutin pyörähdyksellä. Tuntui hyvältä, toivottavasti huomenna pääsee pidemmälle...

----------


## Jazman

Noniin... eilen pääsin vihdoinkin rakentelemaan ja pientä säätöä vaille tuli valmista.
Tässä pari kehnoa kuvaa illan sessiosta:


ja lisää täällä...

Nyt on selkeesti oikean kokoinen runko ja innolla odotan ekaa rymistelyreissua  :Hymy: 

Speksit:
Runko: Capic Escape 100
Haarukka: Rock Shox Reba Race 100 mm (2009)
Iskari: X-Fusion Glyde RL
Kiekot: Mavic Crossride Disc
Kumit: Continental Mountain King Supersonic (kuvassa vielä Nokian NBX:t)
Kammet + keskiö: Shimano XT
Polkimet: Shimano DX (en muista mallinumeroa)
Vivut / vaihtajat:
etu: SRAM X.9 / Shimano XT
taka: SRAM X.0 / X.0
Jarrut: Avid Juicy 3 (203 mm edessä / 160 mm takana)
Tolppa: Syncros FR
Stemmi: Syncros G2 Bearhug 100 mm
Stonga: Syncros Gain (OS)
Satula: Fizik Zeak
Gripit: Lizard Skin Logo

Onhan tuossa vielä hieman päivittämisen varaa, mutta ajellaan nyt hetki tuolla setillä ensin...

----------


## Mr_HL

http://s992.photobucket.com/albums/af48/Mr_HL/

Vähän vanhempi entisöintiprojekti kultaiselta 70-luvulta. Jos joku tietää mallia/vuotta, niin kertokaa ihmeessä. 

Setä, jolta pyörän sain, tiesi kertoa, että 1000mk siitä on joskus maksanut, muttei ostovuotta enää muistanut. Ei ollut kuulemma hyvä pyörä kotikylän hiekkateille ja siksi onkin viettänyt viime kesään asti navetan ullakolla viimeiset parikymmentä vuotta. :Leveä hymy: 

Rojekti alkaa olla hyvällä mallilla, kun saisi vielä uuden etuvaihtajan.
Jos joku tietää mistä saisi pyörään uudet tarrat, jopa maalaamista voisi harkita. Nahkaisia tankonauhoja saa myös vinkata biltsun viritelmän korvaajaksi.

-HL-

----------


## saint

Oiskos näistä apua: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Retro-Rennradgrup...item45f332a34d.

----------


## Mr_HL

Vois olla hyvinkin.
eBay on itselle ainakin toistaiseksi vieras tuttavuus ja Paypal -tilikin uupuu, mutta tiedä sitten jos vaikka innostuisi... :Hymy:

----------


## BasicDude

> Hybridiä on tullut päiviteltyä vähän enempi maantielle sopivaksi. Ihan mukava lenkkipeli.



Nätin näköinen. Itse ostin samanlaisen pyörän pari kuukautta sitten kun älyttömän halvalla sain. Oli jäänyt sppt perukoille makaamaan.
Mikä keula tuossa on? Miettinyt jos vaihtaisi tuon joustokeulan jossain vaiheessa jäykkään.

----------


## snaappo

> Nätin näköinen. Itse ostin samanlaisen pyörän pari kuukautta sitten kun älyttömän halvalla sain. Oli jäänyt sppt perukoille makaamaan.
> Mikä keula tuossa on? Miettinyt jos vaihtaisi tuon joustokeulan jossain vaiheessa jäykkään.



Keula on Kinesis Crosslight Pro Carbon. Tilasin sen tuolta Chainreactioncyclesistä:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...x?ModelID=8610

Keulan vaihto todella kannatti. Ajan pelkästään asvaltoiduilla pyöräteillä kuntoilulenkkejä joten pyörästä tuli nyt siihen tarkoitukseen sopivampi.

----------


## Vim

> Nahkaisia tankonauhoja saa myös vinkata biltsun viritelmän korvaajaksi.
> 
> -HL-



Esimerkiksi Evansilta saa kotiovelle toimitettuna:

Tuossa synteettistä "nahkaa" ja
tässä genuiinin nahkasta.

Ja varmaan löytyy paljon muitakin parempia ja huonompia vaihtoaehtoja interwebin ihmeellisestä maailmasta.

----------


## nopparis

Vanha Nishiki runko sai uuden elämän kun lisäsin vanhoja
palikoita ja hommasin kiekot. Jälkikasvu vihkiytyy nyt myös
maantiepyöräilyyn. Lopputulos on kirjava, mutta ajotuntuma
hyvä.





http://picasaweb.google.fi/snoppari/...26446831059186

----------


## Plus

Eka maantiepyörä hahmottumassa...

----------


## Akselipoika

> http://s992.photobucket.com/albums/af48/Mr_HL/
> 
> Vähän vanhempi entisöintiprojekti kultaiselta 70-luvulta. Jos joku tietää mallia/vuotta, niin kertokaa ihmeessä. 
> 
> Setä, jolta pyörän sain, tiesi kertoa, että 1000mk siitä on joskus maksanut, muttei ostovuotta enää muistanut. Ei ollut kuulemma hyvä pyörä kotikylän hiekkateille ja siksi onkin viettänyt viime kesään asti navetan ullakolla viimeiset parikymmentä vuotta.
> 
> Rojekti alkaa olla hyvällä mallilla, kun saisi vielä uuden etuvaihtajan.
> Jos joku tietää mistä saisi pyörään uudet tarrat, jopa maalaamista voisi harkita. Nahkaisia tankonauhoja saa myös vinkata biltsun viritelmän korvaajaksi.
> 
> -HL-




On ne vaan hienoja noi vanhojen hyvien aikojen retkipyörät  :Hymy:

----------


## Akselipoika

Ja jos liikut pk-seudulla voit käydä penkomassa Uusix-pyöräverstaalla, sieltä saattaisi löytyä vaihtaja pilkkahintaan.

----------


## Mr_HL

Pitää käydä kiertelemässä, jahka sinnepäin tulee asiaa...

Sattuuko kukaan tietämään vastaavia paikkoja Lpr-Hamina-Kotka alueelta? Kirpparit eivät ole oikein auttaneet pyöränosia metsästäessä, vaikka paljon kohtuuhintaista rasselia onkin ollut tarjolla :Vink:

----------


## Ana75

> Tosta pitäis vääntää omaan tyyliin sopiva paketti:



Sainpahan projektin vihdoin päätökseen. Miltei kaikki palikat vaihtuivat. Uusi setuppi on seuraava:
- Runko S-W Tarmac SL2 Saxo Bank -09 (miltei ajamaton)
- Täysi Redin osasarja (50/39)
- Pakka DA-7900 11-25
- Ketjut DA-7900
- Kiekot DT Swiss 1450(vanhasta pyörästä)
- Pikalinkut KCNC
- Polkimet Look Keo Sprint (vanhasta pyörästä)
- Renkaat Contin GP4000S lateksisureilla
- Pikalinkut KCNC
- Tolppa S-works
- Satula Toupe Team
- Tanko&stemmi KCNC

- Paino? Noin 7kg kaikkineen. Ilman polkimia ja pullotelineitä 6,61kg



Ps. Ja onhan makea peli ajaa vrt. edesmennnyt Bianchi 928 Carbon. Hakkaa vanhan pelin 6-0  :Hymy: 

Pss. Hiukan hämää mua noi punaiset kahvakumit. Piti olla mustat, mutta tulivat punaisina.

----------


## maissi

> Sainpahan projektin vihdoin päätökseen. Miltei kaikki palikat vaihtuivat. Uusi setuppi on seuraava:
> - Runko S-W Tarmac SL2 Saxo Bank -09 (miltei ajamaton)
> - Täysi Redin osasarja (50/39)
> - Pakka DA-7900 11-25
> - Ketjut DA-7900
> - Kiekot DT Swiss 1450(vanhasta pyörästä)
> - Pikalinkut KCNC
> - Polkimet Look Keo Sprint (vanhasta pyörästä)
> - Renkaat Contin GP4000S lateksisureilla
> ...



Hurr durr. :No huh!: 

Siin on meikäläsen kuolaama setuppi, joka päräytetää sisää sit, ku rahaa riittää. Joskin SL3 -malli.

Mustatkin tupit ois menny vikaan. Toho tankonauhaa vaatii valkosia tuppeja. :Cool:

----------


## znood

Vähän jobbasin tuota taas ...

----------


## Jazman

Pakko kyl diggaa tosta Konan vinksahtaneesta huumorintajusta noissa mallinimityksissä  :Hymy: 
Ja tietty vinksahtaneista värityksistä...

Omalla tavalla toi Kikatus Kunkku on kyllä magee peli  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Oz

Yllättävän paljon jäänyt osia joutilaaksi?

----------


## simojoki

Mites heittämällä toi nykyaikanen perä istuu kymmenen vuotta vanhaan runkoon, geometriat sun muut? Vai eikö noi Konat ole kymmenessä vuodessa muuttunu mihinkään?

----------


## asb

Vähän maastomaisempi runko alustaksi vanhoille osille. Erikoistarjous paikallisesta: 99e.

----------


## marlon

Let's born to rock. Olmo Tuareg valmistuu. Kämmenten pitopaikoiksi löytyi Campagnolon Record O.R. sarjasta peräisin olevat tsydeemit jotka täydentyivät sarjaan sopivilla jarrukahvoilla. Näitä kun pyörittelee niin vaihteet vaihtuu. Kasipykäläiset kuutoskierrepakalle.





Rissastemmikin löytyi poliisien huutokaupasta peräisin olevasta Vicinistä:



Vaihteensiirtäjän vaihtui sitten loppumetreillä hankittuun NOS Euclid malliin joka sysää paremmin kuin originaali:



Ohessa muutama kuva vielä:





Alku:


Loppu:


On hauska peli kurvailla.

----------


## znood

> Hei!
> Kiekot: Bontrager Ranger -> Kestävät kiekot kaupunkiajoon. (Ehdotuksia otetaan vastaan n.200€/pari)



XT+mavic 717

----------


## Tony47

> XT+mavic 717



Mistä? Tai onko edes vaikeaa rakentaa itse?

----------


## Tank Driver

> . Olmo Tuareg



Jumaleissön päevää! Hieno.

----------


## znood

> Mistä? Tai onko edes vaikeaa rakentaa itse?



crc / merlin cycles

----------


## kmw

> Jumaleissön päevää! Hieno.



Komppia tälle :Hymy:

----------


## Tony47

> crc / merlin cycles



Kiitos!

----------


## Ipex

> http://s992.photobucket.com/albums/af48/Mr_HL/
> 
> Vähän vanhempi entisöintiprojekti kultaiselta 70-luvulta. Jos joku tietää mallia/vuotta, niin kertokaa ihmeessä. 
> 
> -HL-



Taitaa olla 77-78 mallinen PX10LE, mutta en saa niin paljoa selvää kuvasta. Vertasin väriin ja satulaputken maalauksiin.

http://mysite.verizon.net/vzerndgo/id37.html

http://www.peugeotshow.com/

Noista linkeistä voi etsiä tarkemmin, kun tietää osat/putkivalmistajan.

Lisäksi googlaamalla retro peugeot tms. tietysti.

----------


## Mr_HL

> Taitaa olla 77-78 mallinen px10le, mutta en saa niin paljoa selvää kuvasta. Vertasin väriin ja satulaputken maalauksiin.
> 
> http://mysite.verizon.net/vzerndgo/id37.html
> 
> http://www.peugeotshow.com/
> 
> noista linkeistä voi etsiä tarkemmin, kun tietää osat/putkivalmistajan.
> 
> Lisäksi googlaamalla retro peugeot tms. Tietysti.



Vai olisiko kuitenkin -76 PX 8 eli tämä valkoisena http://www.peugeotshow.com/1975nl_08.html ?

Ja kiitos vielä hyvistä linkeistä! Pitää ottaa vanhuksesta kuva paremmalla taustalla, notta pääsee tarkemmin ihmettelemään ja arvailemaan...

Mokomat ovat tehneet niin monta melkein samannäköistä pyörää, nottei noista  ota selvää  :Vihainen:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TuH

Ensiesittelyssä pyöräprojekti työnimellä "kisatykki". Spekseiksi kaavailen näitä:

- Runko: Felt FC -09
- Kahvat: Campagnolo Chorus (kymppivaihteet)
- Etuvaihtaja: Campagnolo Centaur
- Takavaihtaja: Campagnolo Chorus
- Kammet: Campagnolo Centaur Carbon
- Takakasetti: Campagnolo Centaur
- Ketjut: Campagnolo Record
- Jarrut: Campagnolo Centaur
- Ohjaustanko: FSA K-Wing
- Stemi: FSA Carbon Pro
- Satulatolppa: Felt 1.1 Carbon
- Satula: Selle Italia Flite Ti-316
- Kiekot: Campagnolo Zonda
- Renkaat: Continental GP 4000s

Lopullinen paino lienee jotain 7,5 kg luokkaa. Toivotaan, että tulee edes nätti!  :Hymy:

----------


## Unkka.T.Kumiankka

Tein itse haarukan pyörään

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Kumiankan projektista katselisi enemmänkin (projekti)kuvia!

----------


## Unkka.T.Kumiankka

> Kumiankan projektista katselisi enemmänkin (projekti)kuvia!

----------


## perttime



----------


## Lucky13

> *Teaser*



Chromag?

----------


## perttime

On se Chromag. Löytyi Ranskasta edullisesti.



2soulscycles saa toimia elintenluovuttajana, mutta muutama osa puuttuu silti.

(haluaako joku hakea pois muuten hyvän 2soulscycles -teräsrungon, jossa ei pysy nykyiset tavalliset keskiöt kiinni  :Irvistys:  ...)

----------


## skott

Moi!

Pitkällisen väärien osien tilaamisen yms. elämä on -tilanteiden jälkeen tänään kaikki osat osuivat yhteen paikkaan fiksi-projektissa. 
Aihio tuli ostettua jo monta vuotta sitten.

Tässä aihio 0 km mittarissaan - näytti hyvältä ja kaikki kiilsi. Runko 62cm:


Sitten n. neljän vuoden ahkeran ajamisen jälkeen alkoi rungosta maali rapista. Samaan aikaan sattui itselle fiksiuskoon tulo. 
Maantiefiloo ei voinu myydän rapisevana - ois pitäny maalauttaa koko runko. Heräsi ajatus rakentaan hyväkulkunen maatiefiksi.

Tyhjäsin rungon hiekkapuhallusta varten. Irrotettut osat myin Huuto.net:issä. (maalin raipinat näkyy mm. takahaarukan vaakaputkissa):


Sitten ei piiiitkään aikaan tapahtunutkaan mitään, kunnes eräänä aamuyönä tilata pämmäytin kiekot Jenkkilästä:


Värimaalimaksi tuli siten keltainen/musta. Rungon jauhemaalautin harmaaksi. Osa osista alumiinia.

Tämmönen synty tänään:


Ajanu en oo, ku alkoi satamaan (ei raaski, vielä). Takanapa on epäsymmeterinen, jolla hoidetaan ketjun kiristys. 
Crank veljesten polkimet, Thompsonin tolppa (pitäskö kuitenkin olla alumiini?), alkuperäiset kammet ja stemmi. Välitys 44-16. 
Voimansiirron rakensi Pyorahuolto.com. Satula on ruma => vaihtoon, mutta keltaset oli CRC:ssä tilaamisen aikaan vähissä.

Ku nyt kattelen pyörää tulee mieleen, että korkee runkosesta ei oo helppoo saada hyvännäköstä, mutta minkäs jaloilleen voi.
Painooki kerty mojovat 8,6kg. Ei mikään keiju.

Juu, miltäs näyttää?  Kommenttii ja osien vaihtoehdotuksia vastaanotetaan.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Vaihda Ultrasportit pois niin ei mene riemu pilalle flättien takia. Muuten peukkua.

----------


## skott

> Vaihda Ultrasportit pois niin ei mene riemu pilalle flättien takia. Muuten peukkua.



Ujutin pistosuojanauhat Ultrien suojaksi. Tarrat otin pois kiekoista.

----------


## Uomo

Josko tästä sitten tekisi sen fiksin/sinkulan.


















Kyseessä on siis Motobecane Profil 3. Netistä löytyy aika hintsusti tietoa, joten jos joku osaa tosta enemmän kertoa, niin saa avata sanaisen arkkunsa.

----------


## marlon

Onkos tämä Shimanon 600 AX vai Dura Ace AX osasarjalla? Alumiiniosat näyttää varsin hapettuneilta mutta kiillottamalla niistä saa ehtat pelit. Erikoisia ovat putkien profiilit mutta maalipinta vaikuttaisi varsin hyväkuntoiselta. Noissa kammissa pitää olla niihin sopivat "erikoispedaalit".

Jos fiksiä tai sinkulaa meinaat niin pitäisi olla mieluusti vaakasuuntainen hahlo takahaarukassa (dropout), kuvasta ei oikein selviä. Itse kunnostaisin tuon sellaisenaan.

----------


## Uomo

> Onkos tämä Shimanon 600 AX vai Dura Ace AX osasarjalla? Alumiiniosat näyttää varsin hapettuneilta mutta kiillottamalla niistä saa ehtat pelit. Erikoisia ovat putkien profiilit mutta maalipinta vaikuttaisi varsin hyväkuntoiselta. Noissa kammissa pitää olla niihin sopivat "erikoispedaalit".
> 
> Jos fiksiä tai sinkulaa meinaat niin pitäisi olla mieluusti vaakasuuntainen hahlo takahaarukassa (dropout), kuvasta ei oikein selviä. Itse kunnostaisin tuon sellaisenaan.



Ainakin etu- ja takavaihtajat taisivat olla Dura-Acea. Voin pistää lisää  kuvia jahka kotoa ehdin, kun työpaikka mokoma blokkaa kaikki  kuvapalvelut.

Putki on hieman aero-mallinen, mutta ihan hauskan näköinen. Ja hahlo on tietenkin täysin pysty, ettei liian helpoksi menisi. Vähän se kunnostaminenkin kiinnostaisi, mutta kun mulla on jo yksi semmonen projekti työn alla. Ni sit tarttis vielä yhden pyöräprojektin, enkä tiedä antaako hallitus sille enää hyväksyntää.  :Leveä hymy: 

Helpommalla kyl melkein pääsisi, niin ei tarttisi tapella noiden ranskalaisten osien kanssa.

----------


## jsalok

Kaveri kantoi tällaisen äsken pihaan.







Jostain pitäisi vissiin löytää sopiva haarukka kun tuo on mummopyörästä. Vanha oli mennyt poikki...
Nyt olisi autotalli missä voisi näitä projekteja alkaa harrastamaan... :Hymy: 

- Jsalok -

----------


## H. Moilanen

Toi tanko on kyl huikee

----------


## simojoki

> Kaveri kantoi tällaisen äsken pihaan.
> *rossin*
> Jostain pitäisi vissiin löytää sopiva haarukka kun tuo on mummopyörästä. Vanha oli mennyt poikki...
> Nyt olisi autotalli missä voisi näitä projekteja alkaa harrastamaan...
> 
> - Jsalok -



Höh, ei mahu sun talliin - anna mulle  :Leveä hymy: 

Kyseles Pyörätohtorilta keulaa, sillä on tällähetkellä kuulemma hyvät setit käyttämättömiä aikakauden kekejä.

----------


## mc7263

[QUOTE=jsalok;1429877]Kaveri kantoi tällaisen äsken pihaan.





Mistä tollasia kavereita löytyy?Makee!

----------


## perttime

Ei ihan valmis vielä, mutta näyttää jo melkein pyörältä...

----------


## Lucky13

> Ei ihan valmis vielä, mutta näyttää jo melkein pyörältä...



Braaap! Äärimmäisen hauskan oloinen vehjes. Saisipa jotain vastaavaa helposti (l. halvalla) 29" renkaalla.

----------


## perttime

> Braaap! Äärimmäisen hauskan oloinen vehjes. Saisipa jotain vastaavaa helposti (l. halvalla) 29" renkaalla.



Bansheen Paradox voisi olla runkona oiva lähtökohta, jos ei alumiini ahista.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Bansheen Paradox voisi olla runkona oiva lähtökohta, jos ei alumiini ahista.



Halvalla?

----------


## perttime

Paradoxin saatavuus Euroopassa ei näytä oikein lupaavalta just nyt. Jenkkihinta rungolle US$600.

----------


## steelmän

> Ei ihan valmis vielä, mutta näyttää jo melkein pyörältä...
> 
> [img]chromag[/img]




No jo on ILMAVAN näköinen set up: sinkulako siitä on tulossa?

----------


## perttime

> sinkulako siitä on tulossa?



Niin on tarkoitus... yksi keskeneräisistä asioista on ketjun kireyden saaminen kohdalleen. Magic gear voisi olla kiva, jos sopiva ratasyhdistelmä löytyy. Tai sitten joku ketjuohjuri ISCG kiinnikkeisiin.

Muut keskeneräiset asiat liittyy ajoasentoon.

----------


## Jambbe

Fun-Cornerista tuli ostettua Cube Reaction -rungon esittelykappale ja  tarkoituksena olisi rakentaa siitä Konan tilalle peli mara-kisoihin.  Mitään über-kevyttä kulkinetta ei ole tarkoitus yrittää rakentaa, kun  runko painaa kuitenkin vajaan 1600g, vaan pääajatuksena kohtuu kevyt  kohtuu budjetilla. Tuollaisia osia olen siihen ajatellut. Mielipiteitä  osista ja ehdotuksia paremmista otetaan mielellään vastaan  :Hymy: 



```
Runko             Cube Reaction 18”
Keula              RS SID Team DualAir
Kiekot             XT:n navat ja XM719
Etuvaihtaja      Shimano Ultegra FD-6700
Takavaihtaja    SRAM X.0
Takapakka       Shimano Ultegra 12-27
Keskiö             SM-BB91-41A 
Kammet          Shimano SLX 3x9
Vaihdevivut      SRAM X.0 kiertovaihtajat
Jarrut             Formula RX
Stemmi            KCNC TI Pro
Tanko             KCNC SC Bone 25.4mm
Ketju             KMC X9XL
Satula             Ebayn hiilarisatula tai SLR Ti
Satulaputki      KCNC Ti Pro Lite 31,6/400mm
Panta             KCNC sc11 34,9mm
Ohjainlaakeri    FSA Orbit Z
Renkaat           RaceKing Supersonic 2”
Polkimet             Shimano XT
```


Kampia olisi tarkoitus keventää ottamalla isoin ratas pois ja vaihtamalla jäljelle jääneet rattaat Chinookkeihin ja pultit alumiinisiin.

----------


## t-man

Vahvistakaas joku mulle vielä, ettei tule mokattua: eli 2009-malliseen scottin spark 10-runkoon etuvaihtajaksi käypi 34,9 mm downswingi? (esmes tämmönen http://www.starbike.com/php/product_...ng=en&pid=8162) 
Ettei tule ny tilattua väärää, kun tuohonhan ei kait saa xtr e-typeä ruuvattua kiinni?

----------


## hartsu

LähiSiwaan oli tullut paketti.
Vähän taas oli toimitusaika venahtanut, kesäloma jo melkein loppu mutta eiköhän tuosta taas jonkinlaisen hybridin saa aikaiseksi. :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Tästä lähtee nyt semmonen retkipyörä syntymään. Jos tulis jo oikean kokoinenkin. Kammet tosin on vielä Saksassa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Ja näin homma etenee. Kampia odotellaan ja sitten ketjut paikoilleen, hienosäätöä ja vielä vaijereiden trimmaus. Elintenluovuttaja näkyy taustalla.

----------


## kanttiinin tollo

Tässäpä se Spitfire sitten on. Lienee halvinta laatua kyseisellä nimellä.. so not! 12 vaihdettakin löytyy ja silleen. Etuvaihtajaa ei oo ei tuu. Tosin ei pitänyt tulla etujarruakaan, mutta jostain se vaan parin ajelukerran jälkeen siihen siunaantui...  :Sarkastinen: 



On tuolla nyt ainakin hauska ajella.. kai sekin jotain ratkaisee...

----------


## hartsu

Minäkin sain jo rungon pois laatikosta, osia haalitaan muista pyöristä ja ostetaan tarvittaessa lisää kun näkee millainen hybridi  alkaa muotoutua.
On muuten hienosti viimeistelty runko hintaisekseen, varsinkin maalaus.
On jonkinlainen helmiäisväri .

----------


## perttime

> (Spitfire)
> 
> On tuolla nyt ainakin hauska ajella.. kai sekin jotain ratkaisee...



No toki. DMR:kö siinä on keulana? Chromagiin tuli Identitin 465 -millinen.


(stemmi ja tanko pitää vielä vaihtaa)

----------


## kanttiinin tollo

> No toki. DMR:kö siinä on keulana? Chromagiin tuli Identitin 465 -millinen.
> 
> [ChroMaGe]
> (stemmi ja tanko pitää vielä vaihtaa)



DMR hyvinkin. Olisi tuo runko pidemmänkin huolinut, mutta keula oli käytössä jo ennen uutta runkoa, joten sillä mennään. Hiukan pitää maavaran vähenemiseen (toisiin pyöriini verrattuna) vielä totutella. Hopen Trial/SS napa tuntuu aika asialliselta peliltä, hyvin puree kynnet kiinni ja nopeasti, ainakin talven jäljiltä rikkinäisiin Shimanoihin verrattuna.

Katselin tosiaan, että olit jonkun pidemmänpuoleisen keulan laittanut. Fleksaako tuo yhtään vai onko ihan rautaa?

_edit: Niin juu.. sekä eteen, että taakse menee nyt ainakin 2,7" kumi... jossain vaiheessa sitten sellaiset siis._  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## perttime

Enpä ole huomannut että Identiti juuri joustaisi. Painoakin siinä on sen verran kuin joissan XC joustokeuloissa. FA 2.4" renkaat vähän joustaa, kun uskalsin pienentää paineita.

Kyllä tuo Chromag jollain 435 tai 445 -millisellä jäykkäkeulallakin toimisi, mutta otin varoiksi pidemmän kun kerran piti uusi hankkia. Nyt on ainakin maavaraa ihan hyvin - ja kulkee aika vakaasti ja silti kääntyykin.

----------


## kuitsu

Mun kesälomaprojekti valmistui vihdoin.
Projektin tavoitteet:
- ekaa kertaa kasata pyörä ite alusta lähtien osista
- hommata se "parempi" maantiepyörä ja päästää 6v vanha Bianchi eläkepäivien viettoon
- runko kisakireää geometriaa pidemmällä emäputkella mukavamman ajoasennon saamiseksi ilman korkeaa spacer-pinoa
- mahdollisimman paljon bling-blingiä :-)
- mahdollisimman kevyt fillari budjetin rajoissa

Tämmönen siitä sitten tuli:


Lisää kuvia löytyy osoitteesta http://kuitsu.pinkbike.com/album/Simplon-Serum/

Speksit:
- Runkosetti: Simplon Serum, koko 48
- Ohjainleekeri: Acros AiX-69 integroitu 1 1/8" - 1 1/4"
- Osasarja (pl. kammet): SRAM Red (kaffat, vaijerit, jarrut, etu- & takavaihtaja, ketjut, pakka 11-25)
- Kammet: Fulcrum Racing Torq RRS compact 170mm, 50/34 rattailla, Campan Pressfit 86 laakerikupeilla
- Tanko: Ritchey Superlogic Carbon Evolution 40cm
- Stemmi: Ritchey WCS 4Axis Matrix Carbon 9cm
- Satula: Fizik Antares Carbon
- Kiekot: FFWD F4R DT240 navoilla
- Renkaat: Tufo Elite Ride 23 tuubit Tufon tuubiteipeillä liimattuna
- Pullotelineet: 2x Elite Patao Carbon
- Tankonauhat: SRAM Super Cork
- Polkimet: Time RXS Carbon

Kuvan kokoonpanon paino (mukaanlukien polkimet ja pullotelineet) 6.12kg

----------


## Tony47

> Tämmönen siitä sitten tuli:
> 
> *nips*




Erittäin hieno! Värit sopivat hyvin yhteen.

----------


## apartanen

> Mun kesälomaprojekti valmistui vihdoin.
> Projektin tavoitteet:
> - ekaa kertaa kasata pyörä ite alusta lähtien osista
> - hommata se "parempi" maantiepyörä ja päästää 6v vanha Bianchi eläkepäivien viettoon
> - runko kisakireää geometriaa pidemmällä emäputkella mukavamman ajoasennon saamiseksi ilman korkeaa spacer-pinoa
> - mahdollisimman paljon bling-blingiä :-)
> - mahdollisimman kevyt fillari budjetin rajoissa
> 
> Tämmönen siitä sitten tuli:
> ...



Kommee! Paljonkos se budjetti ole? Tuo ei oikein täytä normaalin budjettipyörän kriteereitä.

----------


## Shamus

Tollasta seuraavaksi...

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

Hiano Intense! Millä vaihteensiirrolla Maaria tuon haluaa? XX, X.0 ?

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Tuollaista, vähän nöyrempää projektia pukkaa. Kyseessä on jätelavalta löydetty Bianchi Pholcus, joka on ilmeisesti uudelleenbrändätty Puch Scout. Hupaisan rungon (3tubi cromoly) ohella härvelissä on myös biopace rattaat.  Muutenhan tuossa ei ollut juuri mitään vikaa puuttuvien satulan/tolpan, polkimien ja hajonneen takajarrun lisäksi. Vaihteitakaan ei tarvinnut säätää. Harmi vaan että alkuperäinen violetti on haalistunut melko lailla.

----------


## Cyklooppi

> Tuollaista, vähän nöyrempää projektia pukkaa. Kyseessä on jätelavalta löydetty Bianchi Pholcus, joka on ilmeisesti uudelleenbrändätty Puch Scout. Hupaisan rungon (3tubi cromoly) ohella härvelissä on myös biopace rattaat.  Muutenhan tuossa ei ollut juuri mitään vikaa puuttuvien satulan/tolpan, polkimien ja hajonneen takajarrun lisäksi. Vaihteitakaan ei tarvinnut säätää. Harmi vaan että alkuperäinen violetti on haalistunut melko lailla.



HUIKEA LUOMUS! Onko toi miesten vai naisten malli vai kenties unisex malli  :Sekaisin:

----------


## perttime

> nöyrempää projektia



Ei oo ainakaan samanlainen kuin kaikilla muilla  :Hymy: 

Meinaatko pitää antiikkivärin vai muodistaa?

----------


## Kugelschreiber

@cyklooppi: sen joka siihen satulaan istuu? Värin perusteella ei voi sanoa mitään, pyörän iän huomioon ottaen.
@perttime: tekis mieli maalata, mutta kun siinä on hämähäkinverkkotarroja ja puol tusinaa eri hyödyllistä ohjetarraa. Musta 25.8 millinen tolppa (sikäli ku jostain löytyy), oikeat polkimet ja mahdollisesti joku neonvärinen satula vois riittää näin aluksi.

----------


## kuitsu

> Kommee! Paljonkos se budjetti ole? Tuo ei oikein täytä normaalin budjettipyörän kriteereitä.



Budjetti se on isokin budjetti, mutta joo budjettipyörästä tulee kyllä ennemmin mieleen pienen budjetin pyörä. Fillarille tuli hintaa aika tarkkaan 6k€. Eihän tossa mitään järkeä ole näin sunnuntaipyöräilijän kasata 6k€ fillaria mutta harrastushommissa se järki helposti unohtuu. Johonkinhan se on perheettömänkin rahansa käytettävä kun ei ole vaimoa ja lapsia niitä tuhlaamassa. :-)

----------


## Jman

> Budjetti se on isokin budjetti, mutta joo budjettipyörästä tulee kyllä ennemmin mieleen pienen budjetin pyörä. Fillarille tuli hintaa aika tarkkaan 6k€. Eihän tossa mitään järkeä ole näin sunnuntaipyöräilijän kasata 6k€ fillaria mutta harrastushommissa se järki helposti unohtuu. Johonkinhan se on perheettömänkin rahansa käytettävä kun ei ole vaimoa ja lapsia niitä tuhlaamassa. :-)




No helppohan se ny on kevyt fillari rakentaa jos rungon koko on 48! =)

Mikä muuten oli tuon runkovalinnan takana? Itse en kyllä ollut kuullutkaan Simplonista (se nyt ei vielä tosin mitään kerro=). Pirun arvokas runko kuitenkin kyseessä. Toisin sanoen tuolla rahalla olisi saanut aika monta muutakin runkoa.

----------


## kuitsu

> No helppohan se ny on kevyt fillari rakentaa jos rungon koko on 48! =)



On se hyvä että pienestä koosta on edes jossain asiassa hyötyäkin. Yleensä pienestä koosta näin miehenä on lähinnä haittaa.  :Hymy: 





> Mikä muuten oli tuon runkovalinnan takana? Itse en kyllä ollut kuullutkaan Simplonista (se nyt ei vielä tosin mitään kerro=). Pirun arvokas runko kuitenkin kyseessä. Toisin sanoen tuolla rahalla olisi saanut aika monta muutakin runkoa.



Haussa oli kevyt runko mutta kisakireää mitoitusta pidemmällä emäputkella jotta saisi vähän pystymmän ajoasennon ilman spacer pinoa. Samalla rahalla olisi tosiaan saanut monta muutakin (tunnetumpaa) runkoa, mutta suurin osa kevyistä rungoista on lyhyemmällä emäputkella. En mä itekkään ollut aikaisemmin kuullutkaan Simplonista, mutta Tourin kevään runkotestin perusteella kiinnostuin tosta Simplon Serum runkosetistä.

Niin ja tietysti omaa silmää miellyttävä ulkonäkö ja se ettei ihan joka kadunkulmassa tule samanlaista vastaan vaikutti myös valintaan.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## jafeldt

Ragley Rodwellin rakentaminen alkoi puolenvuoden osien keräilyn jälkeen (mitä nyt jarrut vielä uupuu, jollei ota sinkulasta). Harmittavasti tökkii vain rakentamiseen käytettävän ajan kanssa, jos ton nyt viikonlopuksi sais ajokuntoon. Näin alkuun maantielle käytettäväksi, mutta myöhemmin ihan crossariksi.

----------


## kmw

Tästä lähtee



 


Terästä, merkki "Aero + 2 heijastinta eteenpäin". Kuvien laatu takaa erinomaisen sijoituksen Forumin Huonoin-valokuva-koskaanikinä-kilpailussa. Parempia seuraa myöhemmin :Sarkastinen:

----------


## asb

> Tästä lähtee



Ei kai tuossa paljoa projektia ole. Ketjut kiinni ja TTT käyntiin.

----------


## kanttiinin tollo

> Kuvien laatu takaa erinomaisen sijoituksen Forumin Huonoin-valokuva-koskaanikinä-kilpailussa. Parempia seuraa myöhemmin



Äläs nyt. Noissa on tuollainen tosinostalginen fiilis. Olet varmaankin kuvannut pyörän joskus 1982 paikkeilla jollain sen ajan Coca-Cola kameralla.  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Zige

Projektia pukkaa.. kunhan sais ne osat vaan tilailtua 2viikon sisällä  :Hymy:

----------


## jojo^^

Tästä:


Tähän:

----------


## dirtyrider

> *Käyttöpyöräprojekti edullisesti*



Mikä on edullisesti? Mistä tuo aihio on? Näyttää aika uudehkolle rungolle mallin ja maalipinnan perusteella..

----------


## Amadeus

Tuo takajarrun vaijeri on aika hienosti vedetty.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## jojo^^

> Tuo takajarrun vaijeri on aika hienosti vedetty.



Juuh, sain tarpeekseni säätämisestä joten en jaksanu sitä laittaa kunnolla. Toimii se noinkin. Korjataan kun keritään  :Hymy:

----------


## jojo^^

> Mikä on edullisesti? Mistä tuo aihio on? Näyttää aika uudehkolle rungolle mallin ja maalipinnan perusteella..



Käytttynä ostettu Tunturin H-sarjan hybridin runko/raato. Siltä ajalta kun Tunturi kokosi fillarit vielä Suomessa. Eli vähintään 5 vuotta vanha (kokoonpano siirretty muualle 2006). Edullisesti tosiaan sillä perustein että suuri osa osista oli nurkissa ylimääräisinä pyöriviä. Uutta on ketjut, vaijerit, vaihdevivut, jarruVIPU ja teline. Sanoisinkko n. 130-140e. Runkoon ja keulaan vedetty spraylla yks pullo primeria ja toinen mattamustaa.

----------


## Kuparinen

> Tästä:
> 
> Tähän:



Kaikissa hyvissä löytöpyörä/projektiaihioissa KUULUU olla alkuperäisenä tuo karmea violetti-eloksoitu pulloteline.

Niin oli kahdessa omassa baaripyöräprojektissanikin  :Vink:

----------


## jojo^^

> Kaikissa hyvissä löytöpyörä/projektiaihioissa KUULUU olla alkuperäisenä tuo karmea violetti-eloksoitu pulloteline.
> 
> Niin oli kahdessa omassa baaripyöräprojektissanikin



Löytyy kaapista vielä. Pitäsköhän laittaa kiinni..  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## kanttiinin tollo

> Kaikissa hyvissä löytöpyörä/projektiaihioissa KUULUU olla alkuperäisenä tuo karmea violetti-eloksoitu pulloteline.



Violetti anodisointi tekee kovaa comebackiä. Kovinta blingiä mitä rahalla saa ja toihan on vielä aitoa vintagea...

----------


## Kuparinen

> Violetti anodisointi tekee kovaa comebackiä. Kovinta blingiä mitä rahalla saa ja toihan on vielä aitoa vintagea...



No pahus, juuri hioin omani ja päästin mattamustaa päälle.  :Nolous:

----------


## kauris

> Kaikissa hyvissä löytöpyörä/projektiaihioissa KUULUU olla alkuperäisenä tuo karmea violetti-eloksoitu pulloteline.
> 
> Niin oli kahdessa omassa baaripyöräprojektissanikin



Mieluummin myös saman väriset nousukahvat suoran ohjaustangon päissä.

----------


## Suffeli

> Mieluummin myös saman väriset nousukahvat suoran ohjaustangon päissä.



Sortsit OT:stä, mutta mulla on nuo ihan ykkösfillarissa, Onza.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Bianchi Pholcuksesta tulikin sitten My Little Pony -tyylinen. Ohjainkannatin näyttää vammaisen lyhyeltä, johtuen siitä että ohjaamo on säädetty 163-senttiselle kuskille. Violetti-anodisoidut nousukahvat tarvitsee vielä hankkia jostain, koska pyörä painaa jalkoineen koreineen päivineen vasta slimmit 15,3 kiloa.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Bianchi Pholcuksesta tulikin sitten My Little Pony -tyylinen. Ohjainkannatin näyttää vammaisen lyhyeltä, johtuen siitä että ohjaamo on säädetty 163-senttiselle kuskille. Violetti-anodisoidut nousukahvat tarvitsee vielä hankkia jostain, koska pyörä painaa jalkoineen koreineen päivineen vasta slimmit 15,3 kiloa.



Päheyttä. Osaako kuski arvostaa kulkinettaan sen ansaitsemalla tavalla?

----------


## JiiH

Eipä ole tullut tästä projektista täällä sen enempää spekuloitua, mutta kun kerran tuli tuo alkupiste laitettua, niin laitetaan lopputuloskin. Look 585 kompakti-Choruksilla ja DT Swissin Triconeilla:



Vielä illalla pitäisi laittaa pullotelineet, satulalaukku ja mittari, huomenna pieni testilenkki, ja sunnuntaina tämä lähtee kohti Norjaa. Eiköhän tuolla vuononreunaa kiipeile.

----------


## Teppo

Look klassisella mitoituksella miellyttää silmää. Vielä kun pidät ketjun kireämmällä kuin se on tuossa kuvassa niin avot

----------


## JiiH

> Look klassisella mitoituksella miellyttää silmää. Vielä kun pidät ketjun kireämmällä kuin se on tuossa kuvassa niin avot



Joo, voi olla että ketjusta olisi voinut yhden linkin enemmän poistaa, mutta tuskinpa tuota pieni-pieni yhdistelmää juuri tulee ajossa käytettyä. Kompakteilla ja 12-25 pakalla tulee 29 piikin ero, eli ihan lyhythäkkisen vaihtajan virallisen kapasiteetin ylärajoilla mennään.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Päheyttä. Osaako kuski arvostaa kulkinettaan sen ansaitsemalla tavalla?



Syytä ois, samassa taloudessa kun asutaan.

Ens kesänä mä sitten yritän vaihtaa avokin vanhan mummiskan pelkistettyyn sinkulaan, ja sen jälkeen tuon Bianchin vaikkapa johonkin randonneur-tyyliseen vekottimeen. Koetetaan vähän sovellettua porttiteoriaa. (Ja sitten, sitten kun mä oon saanut sen koukun kitusiin asti ni sitten tarjotaan ratayörää  :Vink: )

Sitäpaitsi, mä oon tasa-arvon kannalla, ja kun mulla on jo neljä fillaria, niin kai paremmallakin puoliskolla pitää olla useempi kuin yks.

----------


## hartsu

Rungonvaihtoprojekti työmatkahybridiin etenee hitaasti.
Jottei pyörästä tulisi ihan edellisen kopiota niin sahasin rungon poikki.
Nyt sitten odotellaan osia muutama viikko.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Jaa projektista tulee hihnavetoinen,

----------


## hartsu

Joo teki mieli kokeilla miten sellainen toimii.
Jos ei hihnaveto pelaa niin on sitten ainakin helppo irrottaa ketjut tarvittaessa ilman katkaisua. :Vink: 

Muuten näyttää pyörä ihan hyvältä.
Satula näyttää kyllä kuvassa massiiviselta, ei se ihan noin iso ole oikeesti.

----------


## marlon



----------


## jafeldt

> Ragley Rodwellin rakentaminen alkoi puolenvuoden osien keräilyn jälkeen (mitä nyt jarrut vielä uupuu, jollei ota sinkulasta). Harmittavasti tökkii vain rakentamiseen käytettävän ajan kanssa, jos ton nyt viikonlopuksi sais ajokuntoon. Näin alkuun maantielle käytettäväksi, mutta myöhemmin ihan crossariksi.



Tästä tuli ihan ajokelpoinen kapistus, vielä jarrut menee vaihtoon piakkoin, mutta muilta osin toimii.


Jokunen lisäkuva

----------


## Terwis

Tälläinen tälläkertaa.
Tarkoituksena maalauttaa syksyn / talven aikana alkuperäisen väriseksi.
Osat ovat alkuperäiset poislukien tankonauha joka on korkkia ihan mukavuus syistä.

----------


## Zige

Jos tämä opiskelija ajelis tällä parivuotta :Kieli pitkällä:  tosin Jarrut ja vaijerit on vielä postissa ja ketjut olohuoneen lattialla  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

Tämmöstä pitäis alkaa kasaamaan:

----------


## Dalmore

> Tästä tuli ihan ajokelpoinen kapistus, vielä jarrut menee vaihtoon piakkoin, mutta muilta osin toimii.
> 
> 
> Jokunen lisäkuva



Noi kävis hyvin tohon:

Suomen urheilupyörästä 95 rahalla.
http://www.suomenurheilupyora.fi/pro...hp?loc_id=1240

----------


## orcatri

Nuo, nuo ja nuo olisi tarkoitus pultata tuohon:

Samalla meneekin sitten pyöränkasausneitsyys lopullisesti. (Ennen olen vain purkanut ja koonnut.)
Viimeinkin saan uuden krossarin! Siis heti kun ensin revin jostain aikaa (ja kaljaa) kokoamistyöhön.

----------


## Tony47

> Nuo, nuo ja nuo olisi tarkoitus pultata tuohon:
> 
> Samalla meneekin sitten pyöränkasausneitsyys lopullisesti. (Ennen olen vain purkanut ja koonnut.)
> Viimeinkin saan uuden krossarin! Siis heti kun ensin revin jostain aikaa (ja kaljaa) kokoamistyöhön.



Paljonko tuo runko + postit maksoivat? Mietin vaan että tuo on sama kuin OCCP'n runko joka maksaa 299€. Jos joskus olisi tarvetta vaihtaa isompaan.

----------


## orcatri

> Paljonko tuo runko + postit maksoivat? Mietin vaan että tuo on sama kuin OCCP'n runko joka maksaa 299€. Jos joskus olisi tarvetta vaihtaa isompaan.



Sama runko - sama hinta. No ei nyt ihan, sillä tuo setti, joka siis sisälsi rungon lisäksi alukuitukeulan sekä FSA Orbit IS CX -ohjainlaakerin kustansi 399 jöröä. Toimitus maksoi 25 euroa. Ja kuten tuolta toisesta säikeestä ilmenee, niin tilauksen joutui tekemään sähköpostilla sekä maksun tilisiirrolla.
Pelkkä runko näyttää nettisivujen mukaan olevan 339 euroa, ja OCCP:stä (ehkä) poiketen sen saa haluamansa värisenä.

----------


## orcatri

Sain projektin tehtyä eräänä yönä viime viikolla. Ensin ei pitänyt asentaa kuin jokunen osa, mutta nälkä kasvoi syödessä ja aamuyöstä oli uusi krossari ajokunnossa. Eilen ehdin näppäisemään jonkinlaisen kuvankin:

(Onpas muuten kehno tausta. Ja tanko näyttää sojottavan ihan mihin sattuu, vaikka ei se kyllä sitä tee - liekö sammakkoperspektiivi syynä tähän harhaan.)
Vaihtoon menee vielä satulatolpan kiristin sekä pienempi eturieska, joka vaihtuu 34-piikkiseen. Lisäksi ketjuja pitää varmaan lyhentää. Näyttääkö muuten arvon raadinkin mielestä tuo takavaihtajalle menevä vaijerinkuori turhan pitkältä?
Painoa kokonaisuudelle kertyi rapiat yhdeksän kiloa. Ja ajossa tuntuu toodella hyvältä.

----------


## järppä

Projekti etenee. Uusi runko saapui maanantaina. Keskiviikkona vanha täysjousto oli jo puhdistettuina atomeina säätämön lattialla ja pöydällä. 

Torstaiaamuna projekti näytti tältä:


Torstai-iltana tältä:


Nyt yhä odotellaan uutta keulaa. Lisäksi polkimet ja joitakin pikkuosia menee vielä vaihtoon. Ensimmäinen testilenkki on kuitenkin jo ajettu.

----------


## Yeti

Uuden projektin osat rupeavat tulemaan.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Uuden projektin osat rupeavat tulemaan.



Nygårdin Petrillä jeppismeininki!

----------


## Miha

> uusi projekti...



...valmistui lopulta.





Ridleyn mainoslauseet ainakin lupaavat menestystä...

*"…Ridley X-Night riders have won 5 out of the last 6 cyclocross world championships and countless national championships…"*

----------


## TuH

Cyclocrossarit eivät yleensä ole kovin kaksisen näköisiä, mutta tuo Ridley on kyllä todella, todella upea ilmestys! Osasarjana Chorus?

----------


## Miha

Thänks. Juu 10-Chorusta on kahvat ja etuvaihtaja, loput Centauria. Niin ja Recordin ketjut... 

Jotenkin tuli osasarjaa pohtiessa semmoinen olo että crossarissa esim. takavaihtaja hiilikuituisena on vähän arka ja turhan kallis kapine.

----------


## kervelo

> ...valmistui lopulta.



Upea crossari.

Kuinka hyvin nuo GP 4-seasonit rullaavat kesäkumeihin verrattuna? Nyt minulla alla olevat Open Pavet ottavat viiltoja niin herkästi, että tuo saattaisi olla seuraava rospuuttokumini.

----------


## Itsok

Omassa crossarissa on myös 28 mm 4-seasonit ja kun rintarinnan menee maantieheebojen kanssa, niin samaa vauhtia mennään. Eli käytännön eroa en ole huomannut. Tuntuma voi muuten olla erilainen kuin maantierenkaissa.

----------


## Miha

> Upea crossari.
> 
> Kuinka hyvin nuo GP 4-seasonit rullaavat kesäkumeihin verrattuna? Nyt minulla alla olevat Open Pavet ottavat viiltoja niin herkästi, että tuo saattaisi olla seuraava rospuuttokumini.



Rullaavat ihan kohtalaisesti, ei kuitenkaan kapeamman ja sileämmän maantierenkaan veroisesti (verraten vaikkapa pro3race). Kovaa niillä pääsee yhtä lailla mutta lisäwatteja vaatii enemmän jaloista.

Contit on muuten aika tukavaa tavaraa ja ainakin viiltoja tulee vähemmän. Miinuspuolena ovat vähän tunnottomat ja kovahkot ajella. Sopii siis syyskumeiksi lehtien ja vesisateen sekaan.

----------


## pmw

Testimielessä kokeilussa miten kamera toimii rungossa kiinni.  Ihan hyvää kuvaa kyllä tulee.. Saa nähdä jätänkö pysyväksi.

----------


## marlon



----------


## Jani Mahonen

Yritin löytää itselle kaupunkipyörää ([url=http://teamtuska.wordpress.com/2010/09/20/kaupunkipyoran-valinta/]tähän juttuuni viitaten), päädyin sitten tilaamaan osat CRC:stä reilulla parilla satasella. Katsotaan mitä tästä tulee.  :Hymy:

----------


## Yeti

Kaikki osat tulevat aivan liian aikaisin, kun oli tarkoitus käyttää veronpalautusta tähän pyörään. Enää puuttuu oikeastaan vain renkaat.

Foxcompin Tommi kasasi kiekot.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Tuo Puksliprojekti on kyllä kiinnostava, keep it coming  :Hymy:

----------


## plösöpötsi

*Pugsley*

----------


## Smu

CC-projektin aihio saapui, tästä lähtee. Tavoitteena saada valmiiksi pikkuhiljaa talven mittaan. Kiekoiksi tulee Easton Circuitit ja osasarjaksi Rival jos rahat riittää. Voipi olla että aloitellaan osittain vanhasta pyörästä irrotetuilla palikoilla. Toivottavasti saan kuvan tällä kertaa näkyviin.

----------


## Smu

Kiitos, tuolta mun albumista löytyy muutama lisäkuvakin. Alurunko tuo on, kokoa 56, keittiövaa'alla painoa 1499g jossa mukana satulatolpan kiristin ja takavaihtajan korvake. Keula (4ZA Oryx) painaa 486g katkaisemattomalla kaulaputkella. Musta väri ei sinänsä ole kovin omaperäinen nykyään, mutta tykkään tuosta designista kyllä paljon. Livenä on vielä hienompi kuin kuvassa!

----------


## rav

Kuvanlaadulla ei kehuksita, mutta tämmönen projekti tuli postipojan toimesta tänään:



Vielä puuttuu kaikki tarroista lähtien, mutta jospa tuosta jotain rakentuisi ajan oloon..  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## PureTrauma

No kappas, itse painoin parin viikon henkisen painin jälkeen tilausnappia toissapäivänä. Sininen 18"-kokoinen olisi tuloillaan. Rahaa osiin ei tietysti ole yhtään, mutta tunteellahan näitä kootaan eikä lompakolla :Leveä hymy: 

Oletko mitä keulaa ajatellut tuohon? Fun-cornerissa olisi revelationi 299, jos normaali 9mm akseli kelpaa..

----------


## rav

> No kappas, itse painoin parin viikon henkisen painin jälkeen tilausnappia toissapäivänä. Sininen 18"-kokoinen olisi tuloillaan. Rahaa osiin ei tietysti ole yhtään, mutta tunteellahan näitä kootaan eikä lompakolla
> 
> Oletko mitä keulaa ajatellut tuohon? Fun-cornerissa olisi revelationi 299, jos normaali 9mm akseli kelpaa..



Vähän aikaa piti itsekin henkistä taistoa käydä, mutta yleensähän nämä pystyy itselleen perustelemaan. Pyhä tarkoitus olisi vanhasta dirtteristä siirtää Rokkarin Pike tuohon, saapi nostaa sen sieltä 95mm mitasta täyteen 140mm mittaan. Muutenkin osat siirtynee aikalailla suoraan dirtteristä (tai tämä on virallinen kanta, epävirallisesti voinee luvata että mopo keulii jossain vaiheessa  :Sarkastinen:  ) Tarkoitus kuitenkin saada vähän enemmän lenkeillekin sopiva pyörä, kattoopa sitten onnistuuko tästä tehdä kompromissiratkaisua...

Käytin kurillani tuon puntarilla eilen vaijerikiinnikkeineen ja dropoutteineen, viisari heilahti kohtaan 1858.2g, koko siis 16". Ei ehkä ihan sitä mitä luvattiin mutta ei nyt tässä hankinnassa tuo paino ihan ykköskysymys ollutkaan..

----------


## PureTrauma

10% ylipainoa, aika härskiä. Pitääpä yrittää muistaa punnita oma runko kunhan se saapuu, tosin eihän nuo nyt mitään grammanviilausrunkoja tosiaan ole.

Itse olen ajatellut tuota talvikäyttöön. Yleensä kai talvella polut siliää sen verran, että jäykkäperällä pärjää ja tohon mahtuu kunnon renkaat alle. Toivottavasti muutenkin tulee hauska nitkutin, netti ainakin tuntuu olevan kehuja täynnä.

----------


## rav

> 10% ylipainoa, aika härskiä. Pitääpä yrittää muistaa punnita oma runko kunhan se saapuu, tosin eihän nuo nyt mitään grammanviilausrunkoja tosiaan ole.
> 
> Itse olen ajatellut tuota talvikäyttöön. Yleensä kai talvella polut siliää sen verran, että jäykkäperällä pärjää ja tohon mahtuu kunnon renkaat alle. Toivottavasti muutenkin tulee hauska nitkutin, netti ainakin tuntuu olevan kehuja täynnä.



Olihan se melko painava speksiin nähden, tosin tänään punnailin ilman noita vaijerinkiinnikkeitä, 1781.1g tuli painoksi silleesti. Vaan onhan sitä ylipainoa siinäkin, tosin ehkäpä tuon kanssa selviää. Talvilenkeille varsin oiva peli, luulen. Meinailin jo että jos vanhat singleply-dh-gummit leveydessä 2.5" ruuvaisia alle, niin löytyisi kantoa lumessa...

Netti tosiaan on kehuja pullollaan, toivottavasti pitävät kutinsa  :Sarkastinen: 

Eteni se projektikin tänään sentään 1 1/8" reducerikuppien asennuksen verran, samalla liimailin tarrat paikoilleen. Jospa huomenna sitten varsinaiseen osien siirtoon.

----------


## Lucky13

> [kuva]Hanson[/kuva]



Hiano. Olisikohan tuota mahdollista päästä hypistelemään ja koeponnistamaan vaikkapa "virallisen" lenkin yhteydessä mikäli saan itseni joskus sinne asti motivoitua?

----------


## rav

> Hiano. Olisikohan tuota mahdollista päästä hypistelemään ja koeponnistamaan vaikkapa "virallisen" lenkin yhteydessä mikäli saan itseni joskus sinne asti motivoitua?



Eiköhän tuo tokkiinsa onnistu, jospa tuon tässä muutaman päivän sisällä saisi ajokuntoon, tiedä vaikka jo nousuviikolla tulisi viralliselle lenkillekin sitten eksyttyä tuolla. Eli jos ei 16" koko, 2.5" gummit ja 1x9 setuppi ohjurilla pelota, niin kyllä sitä hypistelemään ja testaamaankin pääsee  :Hymy:

----------


## Yeti

Pugsley-projekti etenee. Renkaat, sisäkumit ja jarruadapteri eteen ovat nyt toivottavasti matkalla tänne. Jos menee hyvin, pyörä on valmis viikon kuluttua.

----------


## Ansis

Vaimolle työmatkapyöräksi Nishiki Bigfoot CR-29. Väri ei vaimoa miellyttanyt joten edessä "pikku tuunaus" :Leveä hymy:  Toinen kun halusi pinkin pyörän.

Tässä pyörä parin tunnin ikäisenä

Ja tässä värit

----------


## rav

mmmBop nousi renkailleen ja jopa ajokuntoon tuossa illan ratoksi. Laskettaneen vielä kuitenkin projektiksi, kun osa osista on tilapäisiä/vääriä. Ehkä huomenna kuitenkin pääsee jo koestamaan  :Hymy:

----------


## pmw

> Pugsley-projekti etenee. Renkaat, sisäkumit ja jarruadapteri eteen ovat nyt toivottavasti matkalla tänne. Jos menee hyvin, pyörä on valmis viikon kuluttua.



Minkälaiset nakit ajattelit pistää?  Noin koon kannalta.

----------


## kooki

Pugsleyn kohdalla vaihtoehdot ovat vähissä. Ilmatilaa keskimääräisen traktorin renkaan verran  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## VMV

Täällä sitten odotellaan henkeä pidätellen tuloksia tuosta vaimon punertuvasta Nishikistä.
Eikä varmaan maalauskokemukset/toimenpiteet/tuntemukset menisi hukkaan ollenkaan.

----------


## Ansis

> Täällä sitten odotellaan henkeä pidätellen tuloksia tuosta vaimon punertuvasta Nishikistä.
> Eikä varmaan maalauskokemukset/toimenpiteet/tuntemukset menisi hukkaan ollenkaan.



 Saas katsoo, että kuinka käy

Eilen tuli postista vähän lisärekvisiittaa :Leveä hymy:

----------


## bere

mmmmmmm pink

----------


## xtrainer80

Projekti, Scott Scale 30 -09. Runko sekä keula (Magura Durin Race 100) löytyivät molemmat fillarin torilta. Olin juuri tätä kyseistä keulaa hakenut ja itse asiassa jo ulkomailta tilaamassa, kun tulikin käytettyä tarjolle ja kohtuuhintaan.

Tästä olisi tarkoitus tulla alle 9 kg peli ensi kauden kisoihin.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Kuvassa etualalla vastahuollettu Foxin 36 Talas R, kävi läpi melko perinpohjaisen huoltoprosessin.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Pugsley-projekti etenee. Renkaat, sisäkumit ja jarruadapteri eteen ovat nyt toivottavasti matkalla tänne. Jos menee hyvin, pyörä on valmis viikon kuluttua.



Pä-hee-tä.

----------


## kaipi

> Pugsley-projekti etenee. Renkaat, sisäkumit ja jarruadapteri eteen ovat nyt toivottavasti matkalla tänne. Jos menee hyvin, pyörä on valmis viikon kuluttua.



Itselläkin on vastaava hanke menossa , runko ja kasa syysale palikoita pitäisi ensiviikolla saapua.

----------


## X-terra

Pitäisi koota ylijäämä osista ajopeli rospuuttokelien ajaksi ja tästähän se lähtee:


Runko lienee sama kuin No Saintin Maxari, paino on epäilyttävän kevyt, mutta kai noi kestää. Keulaksi tulee kauniin sininen -09 SID WC ja vaihteiksi SRAM X.O:t. Jarruiksi tullee Formulan R1:t, putkiosiksi KCNC:tä, Syntacea ja FSA:ta. Kammiksi 29/44 FSA K-forcelightit. Luulisin että noista saa kasattua kohtuullisen keveän ja nopean maratonpyörän ensi kesäksi. Pitäisi vaan löytää vielä ne nopeat jalat kuljettamaan pyörää (olen kuullut että ne löytää tuolta polulta, kun vaan ahkerasti etsii).

----------


## elasto

On kyllä hieno tuo BeOnen runko ja mielenkiintosen kuulonen projekti muutenkin. Tosiaan tuo on sama runko kuin No Saintin MaxAri ja olikohan nyt vuoden 2008 Ghost HTX Lector (se millä Sabine Spitz voitti kultaa olympialaisissa). Paljonko tuo sun runko painaa ja onko se 17" vai 19" koko?

----------


## X-terra

Runko on kokoa 19 ja painoa keittiövaa'an mukaan noin 1045 grammaa. Näitä 2008 BeOnen runkoja saa sitten edullisesti Fizzbikesta jos vaan tuo 19 tuumainen passaa.

----------


## xtrainer80

^^^ melkein samoihin osiin olen päätynyt omassa projektissani, paitsi että kammmet on KCNC:n 29/42 ja keula Magura MDR100. KCNC tuntuu olevan kova sana kun keveydestä puhutaan. 

Mietin myös jarruiksi KCNC:tä, vaihtoehtoina tuo Formula R1 tai Avidin Juicy ultimate. Jälkimmäinen miellyttää ulkonäöllisesti huomattavasti enemmän, ei toki ole yhtä kevyt kuin R1.

----------


## Yeti

> Itselläkin on vastaava hanke menossa , runko ja kasa syysale palikoita pitäisi ensiviikolla saapua.



Varmista sitten että saat kaikki tarvittavat erikoisosat. Jouduin eilen tilaamaan Englannista pari sisäkumia kalliin hintaan, kun en muuten olisi saanut niitä. Nyt on kaikki muut osat jo kotona.

Renkaat ja ilmeisesti myös sisäkumit ovat loppuneet varastoista, todennäköisesti koska Surly ja Salsa ovat varanneet kaikki Mukluk- ja Pugsley Complete-pyörille. Seuraava satsi tulee vasta kahden kuukauden kuluttua. Joissakin kaupoissa voi toki edelleen olla varastossa.

----------


## kaipi

Juu, tiedossa on kyllä että spesiaaliosan saatavuus on heikompaa, itseasiassa kiekkoja ja kumeja en ole edes vielä tilannut, ainakin toistaiseksi projektin kanssa mennään "valmis kuin valmis" -menttaliteetilla.

----------


## xtrainer80

Keskiölaakeri ja kammet asennettu, vaihe jota eniten pelkäsin projektissa. Kampisarjan mukana oli kuitenkin hyvät ohjeet, joiden avulla homma onnistui.

Punnitsin koko setin painoksi 670 gr. 

Ediittiä yhden kysymyksen verran, onko kenties uutuudenkankeutta että laakerit ei pyöri erityisen herkästi? Ei nyt mitenkään pahasti tahmaa, mutta esim. 4000 km ajettu XT:n kampisarja pyörii herkemmin. Notkistuuko käytön myötä? Ei pitäisi olla vedetty liian kireälle kuitenkaan.

----------


## kaakko

> Keskiölaakeri ja kammet asennettu, vaihe jota eniten pelkäsin projektissa. Kampisarjan mukana oli kuitenkin hyvät ohjeet, joiden avulla homma onnistui.
> 
> Punnitsin koko setin painoksi 670 gr.



Kerropas kokemuksia KCNC:n kammista jos vielä syksyn ainaka saat projektin niin pitkälle, että pääset ajamaan. Itsekin olen noita miettinyt ensi kesäksi Anthemiin. 

Mitkä sulla on vaihtajavaihtoehdot? Ja meinaatko taakse 9- vai 10-pakkaa kun näemmä kahteen etulehteen olet päätynyt. Se tosin varmasti suurimpaan osaan Suomen reiteistä/kisoista riittää vallan hyvin.

----------


## xtrainer80

> Kerropas kokemuksia KCNC:n kammista jos vielä syksyn ainaka saat projektin niin pitkälle, että pääset ajamaan. Itsekin olen noita miettinyt ensi kesäksi Anthemiin. 
> 
> Mitkä sulla on vaihtajavaihtoehdot? Ja meinaatko taakse 9- vai 10-pakkaa kun näemmä kahteen etulehteen olet päätynyt. Se tosin varmasti suurimpaan osaan Suomen reiteistä/kisoista riittää vallan hyvin.



9-pakka tulee taakse, johtuen ihan siitä että Sramin X.0 gripparit ei toimi kymppipakan kanssa (napsut ei riitä). Nuo gripparit on itselle niin sopivat että en halua niistä luopua. 

Kammet on siis 29/42, ja siitä tietysti lähdetään että 29 riittää, pakaksi tulee varmaan 11-34 jolloin kevein mahdollinen välitys on kyllä oikeasti jo melko kevyt.

----------


## Suffeli

> Renkaat ja ilmeisesti myös sisäkumit ovat loppuneet varastoista, todennäköisesti koska Surly ja Salsa ovat varanneet kaikki Mukluk- ja Pugsley Complete-pyörille.



Tuo Salsa Mukluk kiinnostaisi, varmaankin ultimaattisen hyvä talvipyörä, eikä raskaskulkuisuuskaan haittaisi kun lenkit talvella pakostakin lyhenevät. 
Päinvastoin ehkä pareempi että polkeminen on raskaampaa, riittäisi lyhyempikin hikikierros.
Pääsisi ajelemaan vähän muuallakin kuin auratuilla teillä & keväthangilla aika paha.
Jos hinta max.1300€ ja jostain nettikaupasta(?) tuo joskus/kohta löytyy, menee harkintaan(ja pankkilainaan).
Monsteri-osat tietty aika rarea matskua, jos ja kun niitä tarvii varahommailla, mutta onhan noihin metsästyksiin "totuttu" 29skenessä :Hymy:

----------


## Yeti

> Tuo Salsa Mukluk kiinnostaisi, varmaankin ultimaattisen hyvä talvipyörä, eikä raskaskulkuisuuskaan haittaisi kun lenkit talvella pakostakin lyhenevät. 
> Päinvastoin ehkä pareempi että polkeminen on raskaampaa, riittäisi lyhyempikin hikikierros.
> Pääsisi ajelemaan vähän muuallakin kuin auratuilla teillä & keväthangilla aika paha.
> Jos hinta max.1300€ ja jostain nettikaupasta(?) tuo joskus/kohta löytyy, menee harkintaan(ja pankkilainaan).
> Monsteri-osat tietty aika rarea matskua, jos ja kun niitä tarvii varahommailla, mutta onhan noihin metsästyksiin "totuttu" 29skenessä



Salsa Mukluk on todennäköisesti erittäin hyvä lumipyörän toteutus.  Yhdysvalloissa se maksaa 1500 $, joten Suomen hinta tulee varmasti olemaan vähintään 1500 €. Tänä talvena on kuitenkin todennäköisesti mahdotonta saada sellaisen, huhujen mukaan viimeiset ennakkotilaajat saavat Muklukin vasta helmikuussa.

----------


## Suffeli

Noin taitaapi olla että Mukluukin saatavuus täksi talveksi on aika heikkoa.
Nyt on aikaa laittaa säästöön vaikka 100€/kk, niin on hillot valmiina kun tuo lumihirviö on ostettavissa.
Hankinta tietty ulkomailta jos mahdollista, kun ei noita Suomilisiä jaksa maksella.

----------


## Yeti

> Noin taitaapi olla että Mukluukin saatavuus täksi talveksi on aika heikkoa.
> Nyt on aikaa laittaa säästöön vaikka 100€/kk, niin on hillot valmiina kun tuo lumihirviö on ostettavissa.
> Hankinta tietty ulkomailta jos mahdollista, kun ei noita Suomilisiä jaksa maksella.



Jää nähtäväksi mikä Suomihinta tulee olemaan, mutta täytyy sanoa että olen vuoden sisällä ostanut kaksi runkoa Turun Foxcompista ja niissä ei ole ollut Suomilisää. Salsa Fargon runko maksoi 520 € ja Pugsley-runko 590 €, eli saman verran kuin Yhdysvalloissa. Ulkomaan weppikaupoissa voi toki silloin tällöin olla tarjouksia.

----------


## time



----------


## Yeti

Uusin pyörä on kasassa. Ajoasennon hienosäätö on vielä tekemättä ja yksi kaapeli pitäisi lyhentää, mutta muuten on valmis.



Blogissa lisää kuvia.

----------


## järppä

(Nonniin, mun hieno projektisepostus taisi kanssa häipyä bittiavaruuteen.) 

Pannaan nyt sitten testilenkkikuva lauantailta... Keulan kaukolukitsin on vielä asentamatta ja takajarrukahvacombo pitää vaihtaa, kunhan siihen ensin saa hommattua väreihin sopivan vaihdevaijerikuoren. Myös satulatolpan kiristin tilataan heti, kun jostain löytyy sopiva kevyt malli.

----------


## Aki Korpela

--> järppä

Komee fillari komeessa paikassa. Toi täytyy olla Korkikselta, kun purulla peitetty lumikasakin näkyy tuolla alhaalla.  :Hymy: 

Mulla on Sparkissa tällainen satulatolpan kiristin:
http://www.soul-kozak.com/sklep/index.php

Taitaa tosin tällä hetkellä olla oikea koko "out of stock".

Äärihieno on myös tuo Yetin fillari!  :No huh!:  Tuollaista kun pääsis kokeilemaan pehmeillä talvipoluilla...

----------


## järppä

> Toi täytyy olla Korkikselta, kun purulla peitetty lumikasakin näkyy tuolla alhaalla. 
> 
> Mulla on Sparkissa tällainen satulatolpan kiristin:
> http://www.soul-kozak.com/sklep/index.php
> 
> Taitaa tosin tällä hetkellä olla oikea koko "out of stock".



Jep, tehtaan piiput häämöttää harmaassa horisontissa  :Hymy: 

Oikea koko siis on tuo 36.6mm (eikä 38.0mm)? Hyvä etten vielä ehtinyt tilaamaan... ehkäpä noita jossain vaiheessa taas saapi.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Oikea koko siis on tuo 36.6mm (eikä 38.0mm)?



Enpä ookaan tuosta ollenkaan varma... Taisin tehdä taannoin niin, että kysyin valmistajalta, minkä kokoinen panta sopii 34.9-milliselle tolpalle. Mutta enpä nyt heti muista, mikä se oikea koko oli.  :Hymy:

----------


## järppä

> Enpä ookaan tuosta ollenkaan varma... Taisin tehdä taannoin niin, että kysyin valmistajalta, minkä kokoinen panta sopii 34.9-milliselle tolpalle. Mutta enpä nyt heti muista, mikä se oikea koko oli.



Ahaa  :Hymy:  Olisi vain tuo 38.0mm ollut varastossa. Jotenkin mulla on semmoinen hämärä mielikuva, että rungon mukana tulleessa suhteellisen painavassa pannassa olisi lukenut 38.x mm. Täytyypä kysyä neuvoja tuolta myyjältä...

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Jos Scottissa tolppa on 34.9mm, kiristin on 38.0mm. Enve Composites muuten teköö 34.9mm kuitutolppaa. Ei ollut koko-spescifistä painoa, luki vain 190g. 400mm pitkä.

----------


## Uomo

Projekti etenee pikkuhiljaa. Nyt on pyörä purettu osiin, pesty ja käyttöön tulevia osia vähän kiilotettu. 







Sit ois sellaista kyssäriä, että minkälaista rasvaa/öljyä tarvitsen asennuksessa? Tähän mennessä on pärjätty Ohlsonin jollain perusrasvatökötillä, mutta sitä on käytetty vain johonkin polkimien kierteisiin ja vaijeriuriin. Laakerikuppeihin luulis ainakin tarvitsevan jotain juoksevampaa? Valaiskaa minua oi viisaammat!

----------


## Sakkeri91

Ei mikään kovin juokseva pysy siellä ohjainlaakerissa.
Perus musta vaseliini sinne ohjainlaakeriin kelpaa oikeen hyvin.  :Hymy:

----------


## perttime

> Tommasini



Pitäiskin joku päivä käydä A. Kallion ikkunalla kurkkimassa, onko siellä mitään kivaa sisällä.

----------


## time

> Pitäiskin joku päivä käydä A. Kallion ikkunalla kurkkimassa, onko siellä mitään kivaa sisällä.



On siellä ainakin yksi kiva :Hymy:

----------


## asiuva

peugeot by asiuva, on Flickr

Aluksi pahoitteluni huonosta kuvasta, ei oo oikeeta kameraa ja pokkarikin hajoaa käsiin. Mutta anyway, tuollanen projekti meneillään. Runko on katalogin mukaan peräisin 1977-79 vuosilta. Tarkoitus on laittaa siihen kiinni suurin piirtein ajanmukaiset osat. Tällä hetkellä on kasassa käytettyinä tai NOS kamaa myyvistä nettikaupoista ostettuna kiekot, ohjaamo, etuvaihtaja, vaihdevivut ja jarrukahvat. Muut osat ovat ihan uusia kaupasta ostettuja. Älkää säädöistä välittäkö vielä, kaikki osatkin ovat vasta testiksi kiinni. :)

----------


## xtrainer80

> Ahaa  Olisi vain tuo 38.0mm ollut varastossa. Jotenkin mulla on semmoinen hämärä mielikuva, että rungon mukana tulleessa suhteellisen painavassa pannassa olisi lukenut 38.x mm. Täytyypä kysyä neuvoja tuolta myyjältä...



Tämä taisi selvitäkin jo, mutta omassa rungon mukana tulleessa pannassa lukee 38.3 mm. 

ja painoo sillä on 44 gr.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## xtrainer80

Keulan asennus askarruttaa. Runkoon on ohjainlaakeri (FSA) asennettu, mutta kertokaahan onko kuvassa kaikki mitä pitää (laakerikuppien lisäksi).

Onko tosiaan niin, että alapuolelle laakerin ja keulan väliin ei kuulu mitään tiivistettä/pölysuojaa? Tässä paketissa ei sellaista ainakaan ole. Vai onkohan niin että edellisen omistajan irroitettua keulan, on tiiviste tms. jäänyt siihen kaulaputkeen?

----------


## Jarppake

Vaikka maatiekausi alkaakin olla jo ehtoopuolella, laitan tähän kuvat aiemmin kesällä valmistuneesta projektista. 

Lähtökohtana oli Peugeot Competition 5000-maantiepyörä 8-lehtisellä Campan Mirage/Veloce osasarjalla. Linkin takaa löytyy kuva joka vastaa lähes 1:1 lähtötilannetta. Omasta pyörästä en muistanut/tajunnut kuvaa ottaa ennen muutostyöhön ryhtymistä. 
http://sports.webshots.com/photo/129...66916246bEYDJl

Rungosta on poistettu maali Nitromorssilla ja hiottu vesihiomapaperilla karkeuksilla 400-600-800-1000. Lopuksi pinta on kiillotettu Mothersin Mag&Aluminum Polishilla. Rungon kiilto erottuu kuvasta suhteellisen huonosti, mutta kammen heijastus rungosta antaa jotakin kuvaa pinnasta. 

Haarukasta on poistettu maalit samalla kertaa rungon kanssa ja jauhemaalattu mustaksi. 

Osia on vaihtunut paljon, suurimpana muutoksena avosta tuubiin siirtyminen ja ohjainkannattimen muutos Quill > Ahead.

Osalista, vaihtuneet osat boldattuna:

Runko & Haarukka: Peugeot, alumiini
*Vanteet: Mavic Mach 2cd2*
*Navat: Campa Record*
*Takapakka: Record 8sp 13-23*
*Renkaat: Tufo Hi-composite carbon*
Kammet: Campa Veloce 52x42 172,5mm
Etuvaihtaja: Campa Veloce
Takavaihtaja: Campa Mirage
Kahvat: Campa Mirage
Jarrut: Campa Mirage
*Stemmi: Easton EA50
Satulatolppa: Easton EA50
Ohjaustanko: Easton EA70*
*Polkimet: Crank Brothers Candy*
*Satula: Kiinakuitua
Pullotelineet: Kiinakuitua*



Lopputulos on hieman saman henkinen muutama kuukausi sitten täällä olleen GT Zaskarin kanssa.

----------


## Marsusram

> Keulan asennus askarruttaa. Runkoon on ohjainlaakeri (FSA) asennettu, mutta kertokaahan onko kuvassa kaikki mitä pitää (laakerikuppien lisäksi).
> 
> Onko tosiaan niin, että alapuolelle laakerin ja keulan väliin ei kuulu mitään tiivistettä/pölysuojaa? Tässä paketissa ei sellaista ainakaan ole. Vai onkohan niin että edellisen omistajan irroitettua keulan, on tiiviste tms. jäänyt siihen kaulaputkeen?



Ei niitä kaikissa malleissa ole, vain extra suojatuissa silloin kun on "sealed cartridge" kasettilaakerit, joissa on suojaus itsessään.
Rasvaa voi laittaa pintaan suojaksi.
Onko alakooli missä, kun ei kuvassa, onko kaulaputkessa?

Leikkauskuvia:
http://www.windwave.co.uk/documents/...eadsetbook.pdf

----------


## xtrainer80

> Ei niitä kaikissa malleissa ole, vain extra suojatuissa silloin kun on "sealed cartridge" kasettilaakerit, joissa on suojaus itsessään.
> Rasvaa voi laittaa pintaan suojaksi.
> Onko alakooli missä, kun ei kuvassa, onko kaulaputkessa?



Kaulaputkessa ei ole mitään, kuvassa on kaikki mitä mukana tuli. Paitsi tietysti laakerikupit jotka ovat kiinni rungossa. 

Tuossa linkin ohjeessa on vietävä määrä eri malleja, en pääse selville mikä tarkalleen ottaen tämä omani on paitsi "ACB". Löysin lisäksi merkinnän "MSO-73-1 1/8". 

Jos saisin tarkan mallin selville, voisin tilata jostain koko setin, saisi puuttuvat osat (alakooli?) ja uudet laakeritkin. Nuo nyt ei kuitenkaan kovin kalliita ole.

----------


## Marsusram

Google löysi maahantuojan sivuilta Scalen speksejä
*Ohjainlaakeri*
FSA Nr.9 / 1 1/8" / alloy cups semi integrated 44/50mm
Olisiko tuo
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=15888
..ei taida olla, (steel cups), mutta
Tuohon 50mm emäputkeen käy mikä tahansa tuon tyypin ("semi integrated", "Internal") kuppilaakeri, kun kupitkin vaihtaa samalla.

Alakooleissa FSA:lla ei ole montaa eri viistekulmaa (ABC yleensä 36° ja 45° ), jos vain varaosan jostain löytäisi koko settiä laakeria halvemmalla.
CRCltä ei sopivaa varaosaa osu silmiin
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/S...rch=Crown+Race

----------


## xtrainer80

> Google löysi maahantuojan sivuilta Scalen speksejä
> *Ohjainlaakeri*
> FSA Nr.9 / 1 1/8" / alloy cups semi integrated 44/50mm
> Olisiko tuo
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=15888
> ..ei taida olla, (steel cups), mutta
> Tuohon 50mm emäputkeen käy mikä tahansa tuon tyypin ("semi integrated", "Internal") kuppilaakeri, kun kupitkin vaihtaa samalla.



Tarvitseeko kuppeja välttämättä vaihtaa? Vai kuinka paha homma tuo on tehdä itse, vaatiiko erikoistyökaluja? Kikka-kolmosia en mielellään alkaisi soveltaa.

Eikö esim. tuon linkittämäsi setin laakerit kävisi suoraan nyt rungossa kiinni oleviin kuppeihin?

Olen jossain nettikaupassa nähnyt erikseen myytäviä FSA:n ohjainlaakereihin varaosia, mutta en tietenkään enää muista missä. Pitänee googletella, vaikka aivan hyvin voisin ostaa koko paketin kunhan siinä on sopivat osat.

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

xtrainer80: Laitapa FSA:lle viestiä puuttuvista osista - itse sain sieltä ilmaiseksi minulta puuttuneen kruunurenkaan juuri tuohon samaiseen Nr. 9 -malliin (mulla Scott Ransom).

----------


## xtrainer80

> Onko alakooli missä, kun ei kuvassa, onko kaulaputkessa?



Ihan pakko tunnustaa tietämättömyyteni tässä(kin) kohtaa, ja kysyä että mikä tämä alakooli varsinaisesti on? ei kuitenkaan sama kuin laakerikuppi?

Katsoin tuota linkittämääsi ohjainlaakeria CRC:stä, ja samannäköinen tuo alempi osa on kuin se mikä minulla on kiinni rungossa. Eli sen ja kaulaputken väliin ei olisi tarkoitus tulla mitään muuta.





> xtrainer80: Laitapa FSA:lle viestiä puuttuvista osista - itse sain sieltä ilmaiseksi minulta puuttuneen kruunurenkaan juuri tuohon samaiseen Nr. 9 -malliin (mulla Scott Ransom).



Kiitos vinkistä, pitää kysellä jos tuosta nyt oikeasti jotain puuttuu.

----------


## järppä

> Ihan pakko tunnustaa tietämättömyyteni tässä(kin) kohtaa, ja kysyä että mikä tämä alakooli varsinaisesti on? ei kuitenkaan sama kuin laakerikuppi?



Ei ole sama. Laakerikuppi tulee kiinni runkoon, alakooli (crown race) haarukkaan. Kannattaa tsekata vaikka tämä artikkeli:
http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-...eadset-service

...josta poimittuna tämä kuva selittää enemmän kuin kymmenen sanaa:

----------


## xtrainer80

> Ei ole sama. Laakerikuppi tulee kiinni runkoon, alakooli (crown race) haarukkaan. Kannattaa tsekata vaikka tämä artikkeli:
> http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-...eadset-service
> 
> ...josta poimittuna tämä kuva selittää enemmän kuin kymmenen sanaa:



Kiitos, jo selvensi asiaa. Alakooli siis puuttuu, ja jostain pitäisi hommata sellainen. Mistä?  :Sekaisin: 

Keula Magura MDR100 -09

----------


## wanderer

Niin, tarttet siis alakoolin/kruunurenkaan/crown racen.
Vaikkapa FSA:lta, ostamalla kokonaisen nr 9 ohjainlaakerin (jolloin saat varaosalaakerit samalla) tai penkomalla jonkun pyöräliikkeen miljoonalaatikkoa.





> xtrainer80: Laitapa FSA:lle viestiä puuttuvista osista - itse sain sieltä ilmaiseksi minulta puuttuneen kruunurenkaan juuri tuohon samaiseen Nr. 9 -malliin (mulla Scott Ransom).







> FSA Nr.9 / 1 1/8" / alloy cups semi integrated 44/50mm
> Olisiko tuo
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=15888

----------


## xtrainer80

> Niin, tarttet siis alakoolin/kruunurenkaan/crown racen.
> Vaikkapa FSA:lta, ostamalla kokonaisen nr 9 ohjainlaakerin (jolloin saat varaosalaakerit samalla) tai penkomalla jonkun pyöräliikkeen miljoonalaatikkoa.



Taitaa helpoin ratkaisu tässä kohtaa olla tilata tuo nr. 9 ohjainlaakeri, joka ei montaa kymppiä maksa. Tosiaan saisi uudet laakeritkin. Muutakin tavaraa on lähdössä CRC:stä tilaukseen, niin tulee siinä samassa.

E: meni jo pää pyörälle enkä huomannutkaan että Hell_On_Wheels puhui viestissään juuri kruunurenkaasta. Huoh.

----------


## epeli

Joitakin FSA:n kooleja näyttäisi löytyvän kotimaisesta verkkokaupasta:
http://www.bikeshop.fi/index.php?mod...t_group=663013

Kysy sieltä, löytyykö oikean mallista.

----------


## -an-

Muutamia osia vielä uupuu ennenkuin pääsee kaatuilemaan..  :Leveä hymy: 

...onpa sumea kuva(kännykkä)..

----------


## Beetle Bailey

XT-Rainerin rungon edellinen omistaja on antanut ohjainlaakerin mukaan? Kyllä sen olisi pitänyt irrottaa keulasta myös tuo alakooli mukaan. Ei ne koolit sovi likikään kaikkiin laakereihin ristiin rastiin. Eli ei todennäköisesti tee sillä itse mitään ja uuden laakerin mukana tulee kuitenkin uusi alakooli myös.

---> soitteleppa perään.

----------


## perttime

> Kyllä sen olisi pitänyt irrottaa keulasta myös tuo alakooli mukaan.



Kauhee vaiva tommonen... kerran oon itse irrottanut - rungon uuden omistajan suostuttelemana - lähtihän se kun ruuvimeisselillä ja vasaralla auttoi.

----------


## xtrainer80

Voishan tuota myyjältä vielä kysellä... toisaalta päätin jo hommata uuden ohjainlaakerin josta otan uudet laakerit vanhojen tilalle, ja alakoolin.

----------


## Beetle Bailey

> Kauhee vaiva tommonen... kerran oon itse irrottanut - rungon uuden omistajan suostuttelemana - lähtihän se kun ruuvimeisselillä ja vasaralla auttoi.



On kauhee vaiva joo. 5-10s menee. 
Puukon terä kruunun ja koolin väliin ja hiukan napauttaa vasaralla, sama homma toiselta puolen koolia ja se on irti. Näin viimeksi kun irrotin.
Jos keulassa on kovin pitkä tuo kruunun päällä oleva vahvempi osa kaulaputkea, voi hiukan joutua kampeamaan jollain sitä lisää ylös.

----------


## Kivelae

CX-projekti lähteepi tästä:



Jarrut on postissa ja loput palikat kannibalisoidaan maantiepyörästä, lopputuloksen pitäisi olla jotain tämänsuuntaista:

Runko: Ragley Rodwell 52cm
Etuhaarukka: Ragley full carbon
Ohjainlaakeri: Ragley
Kammet: Campagnolo Veloce Compact
Kahvat: Campagnolo Veloce US 2x10
Etuvaihtaja: Campagnolo Veloce
Takavaihtaja: Campagnolo Veloce
Satulatolppa: halpa
Satula: Selle Italia Flite Classic
Stemmi: 100mm halpa
Tanko: FSA Vero Compact
Kiekot: Gipiemme Phantom
Ketjut: KMC DX-10
Takapakka: Campagnolo Veloce 12-28
Jarrut: Tektro CR720

   -jani

----------


## Ansis

Noniin rupee emännän työmatkapyörä olemaan loppusuoralla

Tällainen se siis OLI http://nishiki.fi/mallisto/bigfoot/bigfoot-cr-29 ("Tylsän näköinen")

Ja tällainen siitä tuli


Muuten rupee olemaan kunnossa, mutta tänään tulee vielä tohon lastenistuimeen väreihin sopiva verhoilu :Leveä hymy: ...Tossa vähän askartelua...

----------


## xtrainer80

> Projekti, Scott Scale 30 -09. Tästä olisi tarkoitus tulla alle 9 kg peli ensi kauden kisoihin.



Osalista lähes valmis ja suurin osa odottaa asennusta/on tilattu:

Runko                               Scott Scale 30 -09 
Keula Magura Durin Race 100
 Kampisarja (sis.keskiölaakeri) KCNC K-type 2x9 
Takapakka XT/XTR 
Ketju XT/XTR 
Etuvaihtaja Dura-Ace 
Takavaihtaja Sram X.0 mediumhäkillä
 Vaihtimet Sram X.0 Grip Shifters 
Jarrut                                Formula R1 
Ohjainkannatin 3T Arx Team OS 90 mm 
Spacerit BBB hiilikuitu 
Ohjaustanko FSA K-Force carbon OS 
Gripit KCNC foam 
Nousukahvat KCNC 
Vaijerit 
 Vaijerinkuoret 
 Polkimet XTR 
Satula Hiilikuitu (Ebay) 
Satulatolppa KCNC/Fun Works?
Satulatolpan kiristin Sopiva haussa
Kiekot Actionsports 
Pikalinkut KCNC 
Renkaat Raceking, Racing Ralph tms.
 
                                     8,5 kg lienee loppulukemat vaa-alla, ainakin lähellä. Musta vaan tuntuu että joko mun grammavaaka näyttää liikaa tai osien valmistajat ilmoittaa painot alakanttiin, lähes jokainen osa on tähän asti ollut painavampi kuin ilmoitettu paino.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Musta vaan tuntuu että joko mun grammavaaka näyttää liikaa tai osien valmistajat ilmoittaa painot alakanttiin, lähes jokainen osa on tähän asti ollut painavampi kuin ilmoitettu paino.



No näinhän se on, ja sitten vielä pitää lisätä ~100-200 grammaa loppupainoon, kun lopullinen tuote on mystisesti aina hieman painavampi kuin osiensa summa...  :Vink:

----------


## rav

Eipä ehtinyt Ragley mmmBop -projekti vielä valmiiksi asti, kun piti hankkiman seuraava. Tälle vuotta ei pitänyt enää kalustoa uusia, mutta nyt osu kohdalle jotain sellasta, mistä oon haaveillu sen 5 vuotta, joten perustelu tarpeelle oli melko lyhyt (n. 3 sekuntia havainnosta  :Leveä hymy:  ) 

Ehkäpä tästä saadaan ensi kesälle mäkipyörä, pientä laittoa on vielä... :

----------


## J T K

> No näinhän se on, ja sitten vielä pitää lisätä ~100-200 grammaa loppupainoon, kun lopullinen tuote on mystisesti aina hieman painavampi kuin osiensa summa...



Sitä se teettää kun pumppaa ilmat renkaisiin  :Hymy:

----------


## MRa

Tollasen askartelukohteen hommasin syksyn ratoksi:

Osia otetaan jonninverran vanhasta sotaratsusta, mutta uutena tulee tolppa (Thomson Elite), keula (DTSwiss EXM150), kiekot (HopeIIPro+Stan's Flow) ja leekeri (Chris King - brown).

Keula kun saapuis niin pääsis kasaamaan loppuun.

----------


## mkpaa

> 



Mitä tekstiiliä tuo on?

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Mitä tekstiiliä tuo on?



Eiköhän siinä ole originaali pehmuste, josta on piirretty kaavat pahville.

----------


## PureTrauma

Pimeiden syysiltojen iloksi oli pakko saada näperreltävää, joten en pystynyt ohittamaan CRC:n mmmbob tarjousta (Vaikka rahat on loppu ja tilaakaan uudelle pyörälle ei ole.)

Näistä vanhoista jämistä pitäisi konkelin alkaa muodostua, kunhan loput osat saapuvat saksanmaalta:


Rungolla on painoa 1900g, joten mitään kovin kevyttä ei taida olla luvassa. Lopullinen paino lienee 14 ja 15 kg:n välillä. Potentiaalisille mukahauskuuttelijoille vielä tiedoksi: Ei, akku ei kuulu käytettäviin osasiin.

----------


## micoz



----------


## järppä

> Tämä taisi selvitäkin jo, mutta omassa rungon mukana tulleessa pannassa lukee 38.3 mm. 
> 
> ja painoo sillä on 44 gr.



Juu, selvisi. Oikea koko on 38.0mm ja sillä painoa 9g.

----------


## xtrainer80

Kasa osia saapui tänään, ripustelin paikalleen ja fiilistelin vähän kokoonpanoa. Kyllä siitä vielä pyörä tulee, vaikka paljon on työtä edessä.  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Kasa osia saapui tänään, ripustelin paikalleen ja fiilistelin vähän kokoonpanoa. Kyllä siitä vielä pyörä tulee, vaikka paljon on työtä edessä.



Näyttää erittäin hyvältä! Itsellä samantyyppinen kokoonpano.

Ja fiilistely on siistiä. Omat mielleyhtymät uusien osien saapuessa menevät automaattisesti lapsuuden jouluihin.  :Leveä hymy:  Onneks sitä ei ainakaan omassa tapauksessani useinkaan kukaan näe, kun määräämättömän ajan vaan mallailee ja asettelee paikasta toiseen kiiltäviä palikoita, ja tuijottaa niitä mielihyvän vallassa.

----------


## xtrainer80

> Näyttää erittäin hyvältä! Itsellä samantyyppinen kokoonpano.



Kiitos, mukavasti nuo värit passaa yhteen.  :Hymy: 





> Omat mielleyhtymät uusien osien saapuessa menevät automaattisesti lapsuuden jouluihin.



Heh, sanoin puolisolle kantaessani kamoja sisälle, että joulu tuli etuajassa... Ainakin mulle.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ansis

> Eiköhän siinä ole originaali pehmuste, josta on piirretty kaavat pahville.



Kaavat on piirretty suoraan solumuoville...

----------


## LJL

> Kiitos, mukavasti nuo värit passaa yhteen.



Kyllä, erittäin hyvin sopii värimaailma; voi todeta, että musta/tumma perusteema on väreissä erittäin toimiva ratkaisu!

Itsellä on vähän ongelmia oman pyöräni (Commencal Skin) värikokonaisuuden kanssa, kun tilanne on tällä hetkellä se, että runko on kirkkaanvihreä, keula valkoinen, kiekot mustat, jarrut avidinharmaat ja putkiosat olen päivittänyt nyt viime kesänä tankoa ja nousukahvoja lukuunottamatta Ritcheyn wet white -palikoihin… (http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4057/...35bebb25_b.jpg)  :Leveä hymy:  

Tuon kuvan ottamisen jälkeen on satulakin vaihtunut valkoiseen. Hapuileva tasapaino jotenkuten saavutettu, mutta ainakin tanko ja nousukahvat pitäisi vielä vaihtaa valkoisiksi. Sitten olen ajatellut, että Schwalben 2,25 Ralli-Ranet sillä valkoisella raidalla voisivat vähän tuoda valkoisuutta tuonne kiekko-osastolle. Mutta ainaista päänvaivaa on  :Hymy: 

Onko sinulla tuossa keulana 100mm Maguran Durin? Entä mitä jarruja olet miettinyt? Olen itse budjetoinut ensi keväälle keulan ja jarrujen päivityksen (todennäköisesti Maguraa valkoisena), ja olisi mukava kuulla samantyyppistä pyörää rakentavan pohdintoja noista osista.

----------


## xtrainer80

> Kyllä, erittäin hyvin sopii värimaailma; voi todeta, että musta/tumma perusteema on väreissä erittäin toimiva ratkaisu!
> 
> Itsellä on vähän ongelmia oman pyöräni (Commencal Skin) värikokonaisuuden kanssa, kun tilanne on tällä hetkellä se, että runko on kirkkaanvihreä, keula valkoinen, kiekot mustat, jarrut avidinharmaat ja putkiosat olen päivittänyt nyt viime kesänä tankoa ja nousukahvoja lukuunottamatta Ritcheyn wet white -palikoihin… (http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4057/...35bebb25_b.jpg)



Näyttää tosi hyvältä, ainakaan omaan silmään ei mikään pistä kokonaisuuteen sopimattomana. Hienot värit mielestäni, erottuu massasta varmasti paremmin kuin punainen ja musta- teema.

Oletko puntarilla käyttänyt? 





> Onko sinulla tuossa keulana 100mm Maguran Durin? Entä mitä jarruja olet miettinyt? Olen itse budjetoinut ensi keväälle keulan ja jarrujen päivityksen (todennäköisesti Maguraa valkoisena), ja olisi mukava kuulla samantyyppistä pyörää rakentavan pohdintoja noista osista.



Keula on Maguran Durin Race 100 mm. Etälukitus ja painoa hiukkasen alle 1500 gr. Kalliimpi malli (SL) olisi ollut muutaman sata grammaa kevyempi, mutta siihen ei olisi saanut etälukitusta joka oli ehdoton vaatimus. Kaiken lisäksi tämä keula löytyi käytettynä ja juuri huollettuna sopuhintaan.  :Hymy:  Keula on kerännyt kehuja jämäkkyydestään, eli vaikka onkin suhteellisen kevyt niin ei notku. 

Jarruiksi päädyin hankkimaan Formula R1:t, ovat kevyet ja eipä noista juuri huonoja kokemuksia löydy vaikka kaikki mahdolliset foorumit kahlasin läpi. 




Maguran Martat ovat ilmeisesti myös todella hyvät jarrut, kevyet ja toimintavarmat. Onhan niillä toki sitten hintaakin. Nyt löytää kyllä nettikaupoista hyviä tarjouksia kaikistakin osista, jos vain jaksaa selata. 

Mun piti käyttää tähän projektiin koko talvi, mutta homma on hiukan karannut käsistä ja alkaa olla kohta jo kaikki osat kasassa. Vielä kun saisi jonkun asentamaan.  :Leveä hymy: 

Kaksi huomiota on tullut tehtyä projektiin liittyen:

1. Grammoja viilataan vaikka ei pitänytkään

2. Budjetti on ylittynyt alkuperäisestä

Ja nämä kaksi liittyvät hyvin läheisesti yhteen.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## LJL

> Näyttää tosi hyvältä, ainakaan omaan silmään ei mikään pistä kokonaisuuteen sopimattomana. Hienot värit mielestäni, erottuu massasta varmasti paremmin kuin punainen ja musta- teema.
> Oletko puntarilla käyttänyt?



Tack tack, kyllähän se ihan hyvännäköinen on omaankin silmään, mutta toisaalta aina löytyy parannettavaa. Tuolle kokoonpanolle on punnittu 10,1 kg.





> Keula on Maguran Durin Race 100 mm. Etälukitus ja painoa hiukkasen alle 1500 gr. Kalliimpi malli (SL) olisi ollut muutaman sata grammaa kevyempi, mutta siihen ei olisi saanut etälukitusta joka oli ehdoton vaatimus. Kaiken lisäksi tämä keula löytyi käytettynä ja juuri huollettuna sopuhintaan.  Keula on kerännyt kehuja jämäkkyydestään, eli vaikka onkin suhteellisen kevyt niin ei notku.



Jaajaa, bongasinkin tuon ilmoituksen torilla, jos se oli se sama jossa kaupiteltiin tuota mustaa 100mm ja valkoista 80mm joustavaa Maguran keulaa. Olen jälkeenpäin miettinyt, olisiko pitänyt aktivoitua sen 80mm:n kanssa, mutta toisaalta välttää tuo RS Reba Team vielä tämän talven ajot. Mielestäni tuo Durin Race on kyllä tosi hyvännäköinen keula, ja jos on jämäkkä niin taidan itsekin päätyä siihen.





> Jarruiksi päädyin hankkimaan Formula R1:t



Ok, varmasti hyvä valinta. Taidan itsekin valita keväällä Formuloiden ja Maguran väliltä.





> 1. Grammoja viilataan vaikka ei pitänytkään
> 
> 2. Budjetti on ylittynyt alkuperäisestä
> 
> Ja nämä kaksi liittyvät hyvin läheisesti yhteen.



Jepjep, tuttu juttu.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## stenu

> Itsellä on vähän ongelmia oman pyöräni värikokonaisuuden kanssa, kun tilanne on tällä hetkellä se, että runko on kirkkaanvihreä, keula valkoinen, kiekot mustat, jarrut avidinharmaat ja putkiosat olen päivittänyt nyt viime kesänä tankoa ja nousukahvoja lukuunottamatta Ritcheyn wet white -palikoihin… (http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4057/...35bebb25_b.jpg).



Musta tolppa sopisi kuvaan paremmin. Siis musta.  :Vink:

----------


## nicce

Uusien pyörien hankinta kun vaatii aina hallituksen päätöksen niin piti sitten uusi hiilikuituinen kynttilänjalka tilata. Sopii erittäin hyvin sisustukseen.



Monien eri spekulaatioiden tuloksena tuollainen tuli sitten hankittua ja projekti on siinä mielessä alkutekijöissään, että tällä hetkellä ei ole hankittuna kuin runko. Vanhasta siirtyy mahdollisesti keula ja kiekot. Näillä näkymin tulee XX:ää tai uutta X0:aa (2x10).

2 100g L-kokoinen runko Foxin Float RP23 boostvalve iskarilla ja satulatolpan kiristimen kanssa rapalan kalavaa'alla punnittuna. Ja runko kotimaiselta maahantuojalta. Erittäin hyvää palvelua! 

Maracuppia, Tahkoa ja Finlandiaa olisi ensi kautenakin tarkoitus kierrellä ja nyt ei pitäisi ainakaan kalustosta enää olla kiinni.

----------


## Oz

Onnea Nicce, hyvältä näyttää!
Tuo on varmaan ihan pitelemätön Safarin mangrovepätkillä.

----------


## Mikko23

Itellä alkamassa toivottavasti jo ensiviikolla tämmönen hardtail projekti:



Eli pohjaksi valitsin rockhopper sl compin vuosimallia 2010, kun sain sopivaan hintaan ja väri oli mieluinen.

Uutta osaa tilattuna:

-Sram x0 takavaihtaja
-Sram x7 etuvaihtaja
-Sram x7 vaihteen valitsimet
-Sram pg970 takapakka 9spd
-Sram pc951 ketju ehkä?? Tai parempi...
-Shwalbe Racing Ralph Evo White renkaat

Suunnittelu asteella on vielä:

-Parempi/kevyempi keula
-Truvativ kammet ja samalla mahdollinen vaihto pienempään eturatas kompoon...
-Truvativ/nsbikes polkimet 
Tossa on nyt jotain ja varmaan talven aikana vaihtuu paljon muutakin osaa :Hymy:

----------


## PureTrauma

> Pimeiden syysiltojen iloksi oli pakko saada näperreltävää, joten en pystynyt ohittamaan CRC:n mmmbob tarjousta (Vaikka rahat on loppu ja tilaakaan uudelle pyörälle ei ole.)
> 
> Näistä vanhoista jämistä pitäisi konkelin alkaa muodostua, kunhan loput osat saapuvat saksanmaalta:
> 
> Rungolla on painoa 1900g, joten mitään kovin kevyttä ei taida olla luvassa. Lopullinen paino lienee 14 ja 15 kg:n välillä. Potentiaalisille mukahauskuuttelijoille vielä tiedoksi: Ei, akku ei kuulu käytettäviin osasiin.



noni, kasassa on ja pari lenkkiä jo takana. Budjetti pysyi hallinnassa ja oikeastaan ainut suunnittelematon ostos oli etukiekko. Ei voi ymmärtää miksi tarvitaan erilliset 20mm ja 15mm through-axle standardit..

----------


## Antti K.

Woodchipperin sovittelua metsässä ja hirviökumit.

----------


## Iglumies

> Woodchipperin sovittelua metsässä ja hirviökumit.



Oliko tämä samainen saanut kumivaurion tänään n.14.15 Tasanteenkadulla, kun kaksi miestä näkyi tutkivan sisäkumia lähtiessäni Nomadin kanssa metsälle.

----------


## Kemizti

> noni, kasassa on ja pari lenkkiä jo takana. Budjetti pysyi hallinnassa ja oikeastaan ainut suunnittelematon ostos oli etukiekko. Ei voi ymmärtää miksi tarvitaan erilliset 20mm ja 15mm through-axle standardit..
> 
> *niks
> 
> naks*



Siitä tuli ihan ajettavan näköinen.. Ei taida keulakaan tuntua lyhyeltä?

----------


## PureTrauma

> Siitä tuli ihan ajettavan näköinen.. Ei taida keulakaan tuntua lyhyeltä?



Ikäänsä nähden on kyllä tosi vakaa ja toimiva keula. Sentti tai pari lisää joustoa ei olis väärin, mutta menee se noinkin varsin kivasti. Rungon koko on siinä kinthaalla että onko liian pieni, mutta toisaalta toi on todella näppärä ajaa ahtaissa paikoissa.

----------


## Antti K.

> Oliko tämä samainen saanut kumivaurion tänään n.14.15 Tasanteenkadulla, kun kaksi miestä näkyi tutkivan sisäkumia lähtiessäni Nomadin kanssa metsälle.



Samainen olio kyseessä. 26" continental venyi yllättävän helposti vanteelle, oikean kokoisia kukaan pidä mukanaan.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Subzero

> uusi hiilikuituinen kynttilänjalka



On se vaan niin hieno.
Mun unelma-mtb:n runko tälläkin hetkellä.

----------


## torvinen

CRC:stä tilattu (en ollut varma tuleeko mukana clamppi vai ei)

Ragley Rodwell Frame Inc. Fork - 54cm Chocolate 			 				 					 						€334.12
					 				 			 		Processing 	 		
Brand-X Seat Clamp & Bolt - 34.9 Black - Silver 			 				 					 						€5.95
					 				 			 		Processing 	 		
FSA SL 280 Carbon Wrap Seatpost - 31.6mm 350mm Carbon 			 				 					 						€23.84
					 				 			 		Processing 	 		
eli aika halvalla Rodwell runko, mutta Kore Race cantit meni jonotuslistalle. Muiden osien luovuttajana saa pitkälti kelvata Kona Zing eli 105:sta ja Aksiumit yms.

----------


## Smu

X-ride-projektiin alkaa pikkuhiljaa kertyä palikoita:

----------


## Hippohip

Runko, Hammerschmidt, jarrut yms. jo hankittu ja loppuja kyttäillään/mietitään. Katotaan mitä tuleman ja lista on osin alustava.

Paino ei näköjään ole ykkösjuttu, mutta tulipahan tuohon noita arvauksia painoista listattua. Pointti pyörällä on 29", kohtuu pikät joustot, HSx10 eli 2x10.

----------


## Lucky13

> Runko, Hammerschmidt, jarrut yms. jo hankittu ja loppuja kyttäillään/mietitään. Katotaan mitä tuleman ja lista on osin alustava.
> 
> Paino ei näköjään ole ykkösjuttu, mutta tulipahan tuohon noita arvauksia painoista listattua. Pointti pyörällä on 29", kohtuu pikät joustot, HSx10 eli 2x10.



Tietämättä kirjoittajan ajotyyliä/-taitoa tai pyörän lopullista käyttötarkoitusta uskaltaisin ehdottaa seuraavia muutoksia.

Kiekot Crest -> Flow
Gripit Foam -> Lock-On
Renkaat Raven -> Maxxis Ardent 2,4"

----------


## Hippohip

> Tietämättä kirjoittajan ajotyyliä/-taitoa tai pyörän lopullista käyttötarkoitusta uskaltaisin ehdottaa seuraavia muutoksia.
> 
> Kiekot Crest -> Flow
> Gripit Foam -> Lock-On
> Renkaat Raven -> Maxxis Ardent 2,4"



Kiitoksia kommenteista! Vähän samoja asioita olen miettinyt varsinkin tämän pyörän henkeen. Ajotyyli on välillä räiskäämistä ja taidossa paljon hieromista. Käytönnössä ajaminen on normi polku ja kallio hiertämistä, mutta kyllä alamäki ja kunnon juurakot on kaikkein kivintä. 

26":ssa on ollut kehinä sekä Flow että Crest ja kevyelle kaverille molemmat ovat vielä kestäneet.

Renkaista olen kokeillut 26" Kendan El Mocot ja Ravenin molemmat  litkutettuina. Vaikka Mocoissa on järkyttävästi nappulaa niin Raveneissa  on ollut parempi pito ja niihin saa alemmat paineet ettei rengas vielä  sorra alta. Toki kunnon "sora/mutamutkassa" pito varmaankin  kääntyisi toisinpäin.

Pitänee vielä tutkailla...

----------


## JackOja

> Pitänee vielä tutkailla...



Mä laittaisin takavaihdevipukin X9 -> X0. Olis kivempi kun vipuset ois samaa paria.

----------


## Midnight Walker

Pelkän jäykkäperän omistamisen jälkeen taas täpärikauteen. Meta 6 runkosetti tuli hankittua siis. Lisäksi jarrut, kiekot, litkut, polkimet ja renkaat. Puuttuvat osat taitavat olla satula, tupit ja voimansiirto, talvihan tässä on aikaa tuota sitten katsella miettiä että mitkä osat niihin valitseekaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Jasu

Tuollaisesta pitäisi kasailla talven aikana metsäkone ensi kesäksi.

----------


## kooki

Joku noissa vain tekee niistä vastustamattoman näköisiä. Takakolmioon nyt vähän lipsahtanut bonustekstejä mutta silti!

----------


## LJL

> Tuollaisesta pitäisi kasailla talven aikana metsäkone ensi kesäksi.



Yy, todella viimeisen päälle viimeistelty runko! Hieno!

----------


## Jasu

> Joku noissa vain tekee niistä vastustamattoman näköisiä. Takakolmioon nyt vähän lipsahtanut bonustekstejä mutta silti!



Jep, oli aikamoinen ylläri kuinka siisti tuo runko on livenä, kun sen paketista eilen kaivelin. Nuo netistä löytyvät kuvat eivät oikein tee oikeutta rungolle.

Ensimmäinen asia mikä tuli mieleen runkoa hipelöidessä, oli että onpas h*ton laadukas vekotin!





> Yy, todella viimeisen päälle viimeistelty runko! Hieno!



Jep, nuo nykyiset Cubeni näyttävät aika surkeilta tuon rungon vieressä  :Hymy: 

Vielä kun tuon nyt saa kasattua talven aikana lopulliseen suunniteltuun kokoonpanoon, niin tuosta taitaa tulla aika helmi.

----------


## pööräilijä

> Yy, todella viimeisen päälle viimeistelty runko! Hieno!



Kyllä on  :No huh!:  Hitsaus on teetetty osaavilla ihmisillä, eikä apinoilla, kun noi komeeta jälkee on tullut. Kuvasta jo huokuu suunnittelu ja tarkkuus. Kuinkahan siisti on kädessä pitää  :No huh!:  Teet tosta tyylipuhtaan kokonaisuuden ja sulla on yks Top-10 komeinta pyörää -pyörä valmis.

----------


## robink

Jos BMC:t kiinnostaa, niin täältä saa mukavin hinnoin  :Hymy: 

http://www.bikepalast.com/findologic...r+Sale&x=0&y=0

----------


## VesaP

> Hitsaus on teetetty osaavilla ihmisillä, eikä apinoilla, kun noi komeeta jälkee on tullut.



Eiku roboteilla tehty. Ainakin BMC tekee hiporunkonsa uudessa täysin robotisoidussa tehtaassaan. Ei tartte ihmiskätösiä siihen.

Liekö tämäkin kyseessä oleva kaunokainen kasattu ko linjalla, en tiedä.

Edit: Ihan sairaan halpoja (käytännössä ilmaisia) Bemareita tuolla!!!  :No huh!:  :No huh!:  :No huh!:  Neljän tonnin pyöriä alle tonnilla. Kahden ja puolentonnin runkoja 500 eskolla jne jne  :No huh!:  :No huh!:  :No huh!:  :No huh!:

----------


## kontio

Tuommoinen runko saapui eilen, kyllä se siitä joskus valmistuu kun saa loputkin osat hankittua. Puuttuvien listalla taitaa olla oikeastaan vain vaihdekahvat.
BB30 adapteri kyllä vähän ahdistaa. painaa varmaan satoja grammoja.noh, ehkä joskus bb30 (käyköhän tuohon BBright?) kammet sitten.

Kyllä tuolla voisi kympin temponkin käydä kesällä koittamassa, kaikkea muuta sillä ainakin ajetaan eli hiekkatielenkkiä ja maantielenkkiä (ainakin nyt kun myin maantie-Giantin pois)

----------


## Jasu

BMC projekti etenee hiljalleen ...

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> BMC projekti etenee hiljalleen ...



Muchos interesting! 

En tiennytkään että Maguran haarukoita sai 15mm läpiakselilla. Erittäin mielenkiintoista!

----------


## Jasu

> Muchos interesting! 
> 
> En tiennytkään että Maguran haarukoita sai 15mm läpiakselilla. Erittäin mielenkiintoista!



Keula on Magura Thor vm. 2009, 20mm läpiakselilla.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> Keula on Magura Thor vm. 2009, 20mm läpiakselilla.



Voi pahus... Ei taida vieläkään olla 15mm akselilla saatavana mitään heidän haarukoistaan.

----------


## T-mo

Postin setä toi paketin  :Hymy:

----------


## pööräilijä

> _BMC_
> 
> Postin setä toi paketin



Huh Huh kun T-mo:lle tuli komee BMC  :No huh!:   :Hymy:  Noissa kyllä on ulkonäkö kohillaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

> Postin setä toi paketin



Saatana, tota olen kuolannut kolme päivää ruudulta. Kasaapa äkkiä ja kerro kokemuksia!

----------


## VanhaPate

> Postin setä toi paketin



Perskeles, pitääpä tarkastaa, ettei postin setä ole käyny hakemassa tota mun luota!

----------


## T-mo

> Saatana, tota olen kuolannut kolme päivää ruudulta. Kasaapa äkkiä ja kerro kokemuksia!



Tällä hetkellä ei keulan lisäksi löydy muita osia, että äkkiä voidaan unohtaa... Vähän kyllä hävettää kertoa, että tarkoitus olisi sovittaa runkoon alelaareista löytyvää peruspalikkaa (SLX). Mihinkään hifi-keventelyosiin en viitsi lähteä, koska runkokaan ei ole keveimmästä päästä eikä meikäläisen ajotaidoilla saisi kaikkea irti huippuosista.

----------


## pinohiiri

Hienon näköisiä laitteita ja kuten VesaP toteaa niin hinnatkin kohdallaan tuolla alessa. Alkoi itseäkin kiinnostaa... Periaatteessa en uutta fillaria edes tarvitse, mutta eikös tommoisen hankinta ole vähän niinkuin sijoitus?  :Hymy:  Pitääpä jäädä seurailemaan projektien etenemistä...

----------


## mtok77

Mikä ohjainlaakeri noihin BMC:hin sopii?
Itsellä harkinnassa Four Stroke..

----------


## villef

> BMC projekti etenee hiljalleen ...



OT: Milläs pirulla te pidätte nuo valkoiset satulat puhtaana? Millä pesette? Käytöstäkin alkaa tummumaan niin, että ei ole kivaa...

Nimim. Taas valkoisen satulan hankkinut, vaikka 12 vuotta sitten päätin ettei ikinä enää...

----------


## pööräilijä

> OT: Milläs pirulla te pidätte nuo valkoiset satulat puhtaana? Millä pesette? Käytöstäkin alkaa tummumaan niin, että ei ole kivaa...
> 
> Nimim. Taas valkoisen satulan hankkinut, vaikka 12 vuotta sitten päätin ettei ikinä enää...



Ittellä on maasto- ja maantiepyörässä valkonen satula, ja jos pääsee tummumaan yhtään, pesen sen joko:
a)fairyllä tai 
b)astianpesukoneaineella. 
Fairyä pumppupullosta suihkuttaa satulaan ja hinkkaan rätillä ja tulee puhdasta. Tai sitten lorauttaa tota nestemäistä astianpesuainetta rätille ja hinttaa sillä puhtaaks. Tälläi hoitamalla oma Fizik on pysynyt kirkkaan valkoisena kaksi vuotta  :Hymy:

----------


## VanhaPate

> Mikä ohjainlaakeri noihin BMC:hin sopii?



Rungon mukana tuli FSA Orbit ZS-3 ohjainlaakeri korkealla yläsuojalla (top cap). http://www.fullspeedahead.com/fly.as...layout=product

----------


## Jasu

> OT: Milläs pirulla te pidätte nuo valkoiset satulat puhtaana? Millä pesette? Käytöstäkin alkaa tummumaan niin, että ei ole kivaa...
> 
> Nimim. Taas valkoisen satulan hankkinut, vaikka 12 vuotta sitten päätin ettei ikinä enää...



Toi liukas kevlarpinta pysyy yllättävän puhtaana, märällä rätillä ja fairilla lähtee liat pois helposti  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## torvinen

> OT: Milläs pirulla te pidätte nuo valkoiset satulat puhtaana? Millä pesette? Käytöstäkin alkaa tummumaan niin, että ei ole kivaa...
> 
> Nimim. Taas valkoisen satulan hankkinut, vaikka 12 vuotta sitten päätin ettei ikinä enää...



Itse käytän ihan Bilteman Wipes-pyyhkeitä (multipurpose), halpaa ja helppoa. Myös olohuoneen valkoisesta nahkanojatuolista tulee kuin uusi.

----------


## Marsusram

> OT: Milläs pirulla te pidätte nuo valkoiset satulat puhtaana? Millä pesette? Käytöstäkin alkaa tummumaan niin, että ei ole kivaa...
> 
> Nimim. Taas valkoisen satulan hankkinut, vaikka 12 vuotta sitten päätin ettei ikinä enää...



Tuossa SLR XC ja Flite XC -mallissa on liukkaan muovisen olinen tuo uusi ICA-loricapinta, johon ei luulisi ravan tarttuvan. Kevlarit on tummissa kulmavahvikkeissa.

Itellä on pari satulaa, joissa vanhaa nahkamaista loricaa valkoisena päällysteenä. Niissä alkaa helposti näkyä rapa ja kuluminen. Pesuainetta yleensä suihkaisen ja huuhtelen. Nahanhoitoainetta on tullut myös kokeiltua.

----------


## Uomo

Nyt taitaa olla rasvoja lukuunottamatta kaikki tarvittava koossa. Kootaan jahka jaksetaan.  :Hymy: 



Ja tossa vähän speksejä:

----------


## hartsu

Ompas kovin kevyttä ainetta tuo etuhaarukka :No huh!: 

Mukavia kasaushetkiä vaan, itse olen aina niin hätäinen että kokoan heti sitä mukaa kun osat on saatavilla.
Ehkä tuo olisikin järkevämpää kerätä kaikki osat ja alkaa kokoaminen vasta sitten.

----------


## Uomo

Haha, siinä olikin käynyt pikku lapsus ja ohjaustangon ja etuhaarukan painot menneet väärinpäin. Rupesin vähän itekin miettimään, että ei teräksinen etuhaarukka voi noin kevyt olla.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## rav

Vielä puuttuu muutama letaali osa ennenkuin pääsee kasailemaan loppuun ja tyyppejä ottamaan, mutta sainpahan oldskool-jyrän tänään ensimmäistä kertaa edes etäisesti "hahmolleen". Jonnimonen homma muuten vaihtaa laakerit linkustoon, niitä kun on onnistuttu suunnittelemaan "maltilliset" 14kpl tuohon pakettiin  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Pave

Vuoden viimeinen (?) lähtee tuosta alta klikkaamalla...

----------


## xtrainer80

> Vuoden viimeinen (?) lähtee tuosta alta klikkaamalla...



Wau... Siistiä!!

----------


## juu-zo

Oman fillarin osat alkaa olemaan tilattu tai tulleet jo. 

Runko: Cube Ltd Team
Haarukka: RS Recon
Ohjainlaakeri: Fsa Orbit
Stemmi: Zoom
Tanko: Zoom
Tupet: Cube 
Vanteet: Alexrims24 shimano m525 navoilla
Renkaat: Schwalbe SmartSam
Satulatolppa: Easton ea30
Satula: Selle Italia Q-Bik Flow
Jarrut: Hayes Stroker Ryde
Levyt: Formula 180mm & 160mm
Kammet: Shimano Deore FC-M532
Vaihtajat: Shimano SLX SL-M660
Etuvaihtaja: Shimano XT FD-M770
Takavaihtaja: Shimano XT RD-M772
Pakka: Shimano Deore HG50
Ketjut: Shimano HG53
Polkimet: Shimano PD-M520

Tulikohan kaikki kamat mainittua pyörän kokoon saamiseksi?

----------


## xtrainer80

> Tulikohan kaikki kamat mainittua pyörän kokoon saamiseksi?



Pikalinkut kun lisäät listaan niin eiköhän siinä oo kaikki. 

Niin ja vaijerit, vaijerinkuoret, sekä pino spacereita stemmin alle/päälle jos tarvis.  :Hymy:

----------


## juu-zo

> Pikalinkut kun lisäät listaan niin eiköhän siinä oo kaikki. 
> 
> Niin ja vaijerit, vaijerinkuoret, sekä pino spacereita stemmin alle/päälle jos tarvis.



No joo onhan tuossa vielä nippeleille tarvetta mutta niitä ajattelin hakea jostakin lähipuodista kokoamisvaiheessa tarpeen tullen. Kunhan nyt puolet noistakin osista tulis saksasta ja muut osat sais haettua postista ja matkahuollosta.  :Hymy:

----------


## Lehisj

Onpa mielenkiintoista nähdä muitakin BMC Trailfox 01-projekteja; tuossa alla kuva minun hieman alle 11 kiloisesta projektistani. Pyörä valmistui jo lokakuussa ja sillä tuli ajeltua jokunen lenkki ennen lumia. Pyörä tuntui oikein mainiolta; tosin meikäläisen edelliset kokemukset maastoajosta olivat muinaiselta 90-luvun alkupuolelta ja ajettu täysjäykällä teräsrunkoisella Spessun Stumpjumpperilla. Siis vertailukohta on aika erilainen. Voin sanoa, että kyllä tuli kaatuiltua Turun kivikoissa (samoilla poluilla kuin 2010 XC-SM ajettiin) ja polvisuojat oli pakko ostaa jo toisen lenkin jälkeen, jotta sästyisi suuremmilta.

----------


## xtrainer80

^ yksi hienoimmista foorumilla näkemistäni pyöristä. Varmasti mahtava peli ajaakin.  :Hymy:

----------


## xtrainer80

> Kiitos, jo selvensi asiaa. Alakooli siis puuttuu, ja jostain pitäisi hommata sellainen. Mistä?







> xtrainer80: Laitapa FSA:lle viestiä  puuttuvista osista - itse sain sieltä ilmaiseksi minulta puuttuneen  kruunurenkaan juuri tuohon samaiseen Nr. 9 -malliin (mulla Scott  Ransom).



Niinhän tässä kävi, että kyselin loppujen lopuksi FSA:lta tuota alakoolia. Ja sehän löytyi tänään postilaatikosta.  :Cool:  Josko nyt projektia saisi vähän eteenpäinkin... Käy muuten niin että ei ole vielä keväälläkään valmis.

Lisäystä: Pitäisikö alakoolin mennä aivan kaulaputken pohjaan asti? Olen sitä nyt tuossa naputellut, ja pari milliä vajaa edelleen... Tuntuu että ei millään mene.

----------


## vema60

Onhan sulla sopiva työkalu (putken pätkä). Itse laitan putken lattialle ja keula sen sisään ylösalasin. Sitten vaan keulan painoa hyväksi käyttäen kopsuttelen jotain kovaa vasten sen pohjaan asti. Voi olla joskus tiukka. Talvella voi käyttää hyväkseen lämpölaajenemista. Eli keula ulos ja se alakooli patterin päälle lämpimään vähäksi aikaa.

----------


## xtrainer80

> Onhan sulla sopiva työkalu (putken pätkä). Itse laitan putken lattialle ja keula sen sisään ylösalasin. Sitten vaan keulan painoa hyväksi käyttäen kopsuttelen jotain kovaa vasten sen pohjaan asti. Voi olla joskus tiukka. Talvella voi käyttää hyväkseen lämpölaajenemista. Eli keula ulos ja se alakooli patterin päälle lämpimään vähäksi aikaa.



Menihän se, kun sopiva työkalu löytyi (juurikin putkenpätkä). 

Löin keulan samantien nippuun, mutta enpä tiedä kun tuntuu kääntyvän tahmeasti. Ihan kuin hankaisi johonkin. Pelottaa vain että alakooli oli sittenkin väärä (vaikka tarkat speksit FSA:lle ilmoitin). Kyllä se ihan nätisti nippuun meni, ei tunnu väljää mihinkään suuntaan tms. Rasvaakin laitoin laakereihin.

----------


## jtt

> ... BMC Trailfox ...



Kyselläänpääs täällä, kun nöösi on pitkään arponut aloittaako ensimmäisen pyöräprojektin juurikin tuohon aihioon, että minkä kokoiset kuskit ovat valineet minkä kokoisen rungon. Itse suht normimittasuhteilla ja 183 cm pitkänä olen arponut tuon 19" ja 21" välillä. Valmistajan kokotaulukon suositus osuu juuri 21-koon ylärajalle, mutta kaikki käyttäjäkommentit tuntuvat suosittelevan (ainakin) astetta pienempää kokoa mitä tuo valmistajan taulukko antaa. Ainakin stand-over height vaikuttaisi olevan varsin korkea tuossa rungossa...

Toinen kysymys on rungon kaulaputkesta, siihen sopinee normi 1,5" haarukka, kuten vaikkapa tämä?

----------


## Topi

Pistetäänpä nyt tännekin meikän projektista. Eli eilen tuli tilattua  runko ja keula. Seuraavaksi vähän osalistaa mitä oon suunnitellut.  Runkoa lukuunottamatta taitaa tulla melkosen samanlainen kuin xtrainerin  scalesta!

Runko: BeOne Raw Carbon 2010
Keula: Magura Durin Race 2010 100mm
Kiekot: FunWorks N-light NoTubes Alpine 1350g
Pikalinkut: Kcnc
Kammet: Kcnc 29/42
Vivut: Sramin X.0 gripparit
Etuvaihtaja: Dura-Ace
Takavaihtaja: Sram X.0
Takapakka: XT 11-34
Ketjut: XTR / joku muu?
Jarrut: Avid Elixir ? / Formula R1?
Tanko: Kcnc SC Bone 
Stemmi: Kcnc SC Wing 100mm
Gripit: Kcnc foam
Tolppa: Kcnc Ti Pro Light 31,6mm/350mm
Satula: Keil Carbon
Ohjainlaakeri: ?
Polkimet: Eggbeater
Renkaat: Rocket Ron, Furious Fred, RaceKing.....yms...

Runko ja keula siis vasta tilattu. Kaikki muut osat vielä mahdollisuus  vaihtaa. Jos joku viisaampi osaa sanoa onko joku osa mikä ei toimi/kestä  niin saa avautua. Ehdotuksia otetaan vastaan. 

Ohjainlaakeriksi hyviä vinkkejä? Kestääkö KCNC kammet kunnon ajoa? Siinä  eniten mieltä askarruttavia kysymyksiä. Jarrut tosiaan on myös vielä  vähän haussa, ottaako edulliset vai alkaako keventelee :Hymy:  

Tästä lähdetään, katotaan mitä tuleman pitää!

----------


## xtrainer80

> Runkoa lukuunottamatta taitaa tulla melkosen samanlainen kuin xtrainerin  scalesta!



Kieltämättä vähän kuin omaa osalistaansa katselisi.  :Leveä hymy:  Katotaan sitten lopuksi kummalla on kevyempi... Mä olen tosin joutunut vähän tinkimään hifistelystä, mm. polkimet ja pakka on XT:tä vaikka piti olla XTR:ää... Nyt on vaan päällimmäisenä ajatus, että kunhan saisi tuon joskus jollakin kokoonpanolla valmiiksi. Osat on kaikki jo hyllyssä takajarrua lukuunottamatta (sekin jo tilattu). Ai niin ja tolppa on vielä scalen oma painava, vois sen KCNC:n ehkä tilata. 

Keulan sain viimein tänään asennettua, se piteli projektia pitkään paikallaan. Nyt voi hetken ripustella osia. Dura-Ace etuvaihtajan asentaminen Scalen paksuun runkoon on oma projektinsa... dremelöinti vielä vähän kesken.  :Sarkastinen: 

Ei muuta ku tsemppiä projektiin! Kesään on vielä pitkä aika, ei tuu edes kiire.  :Hymy:

----------


## Topi

Mistäs xtraineri tilailit noita kcnc:n osia? Entä jarrut? Ite kattelin kcnc:tä tuolta: http://www.nano-bike-parts.de/ ja Formulat näytti olevan actionsportissa 199€ per pää. 

Keväällä sit otetaan mittaa pyörästä ja miehestä :Hymy:  Nyt ei pitäs ainakaan jäädä enää pyörän painosta kiinni jos ei irtoa. 2,5kg nyt ainakin lähtee painoo pois viime kesän romusta. Mieskin on toivon mukaan keveempi ja muutenkin kovemmas kunnos :Hymy:

----------


## xtrainer80

> Mistäs xtraineri tilailit noita kcnc:n osia? Entä jarrut? Ite kattelin kcnc:tä tuolta: http://www.nano-bike-parts.de/ ja Formulat näytti olevan actionsportissa 199€ per pää.



No mä olen tilannut ihan suomesta Ladelta:

http://www.ladenspeedshop.com/tuotteet.html?id=28/

Hinnat on erittäinkin kilpailukykyisiä.

Muuten tuo Actionsportin 199,- ei taida sisältää jarrulevyä eikä adapteria, niistä tulee viitisenkymppiä lisää per pää. Ei toki juuri tuota halvemmalla taida muualtakaan saada.





> Keväällä sit otetaan mittaa pyörästä ja miehestä Nyt ei pitäs ainakaan jäädä enää pyörän painosta kiinni jos ei irtoa. 2,5kg nyt ainakin lähtee painoo pois viime kesän romusta. Mieskin on toivon mukaan keveempi ja muutenkin kovemmas kunnos



Kyllä varmasti vauhtia löytyy, johan se fillari kulki viime kesänäkin hienosti. Itellä vaihtuu nyt täpäri jäykkäperään, joten siinä tulee olemaan oma opettelunsa.

----------


## Topi

Joo, ite kans aattelin et pitää Ladelta kysästä tarjousta tosta paketista ku tota osaa tulee kuitenkin aika paljon. 

Jees, pitää laitella lisää infoa kun alkaa homma etenee.

----------


## pööräilijä

> Pistetäänpä nyt tännekin meikän projektista. Eli eilen tuli tilattua  runko ja keula. Seuraavaksi vähän osalistaa mitä oon suunnitellut.  Runkoa lukuunottamatta taitaa tulla melkosen samanlainen kuin xtrainerin  scalesta!
> 
> _*LISTA*_.
> 
> ***



Jarruiksi ehdottomasti ÄrräYkköset  :Hymy:  Kevyet, tehokkaat ja todella hienot. Oon ajanu noilla nyt kaks kisakautta ja jotain 11k km ja aina palvellu täydellisesti. No aina tulee varjo puoli, varaosat on hintavia jos ja kun joskus kaatuu ja jotain rikkuu. Vivut on mun mielestä riistohinnassa sellasiks alumiinin kappaleiks  :Leveä hymy:  Sen verta tykkään noista, että talouteen tulee kaks paria noita lisää  :Sarkastinen:  pyörien mukana tosin.

Ittellä ei oo kokemusta noista FunWorksin navoista, mutta toivottavasti löytyy toiset kiekot harjotus/hupi ajeluun, sillä kevyt ei ole pitkä ikäistä. Tai ainakin huoltoo vaativaa. Voin olla väärässäkin ja noi kestää joka päiväistä ajoo kolme vuotta, eikä tartte ees vaseniineja vaihtaa, mutta niitä miettisin. Eikös noita jollain foorumilaisella oikein olekkin, haedon ?

Rocket Ronit litkutettuna ehdottomasti renkaiksi, noi alpine kehät saa kierroksella Stan's yellow teippiä täysin ilmaa pitäviks ja sitten vaan se siihen kuuluva olympic venttiili. Yksinkertaisesti paras systeemi mitä on. 
Ja sitten sulla onkin todella kepee ja nopee kisapeli  :Hymy:  :Hymy:

----------


## T-mo

> Kyselläänpääs täällä, kun nöösi on pitkään arponut aloittaako ensimmäisen pyöräprojektin juurikin tuohon aihioon, että minkä kokoiset kuskit ovat valineet minkä kokoisen rungon. Itse suht normimittasuhteilla ja 183 cm pitkänä olen arponut tuon 19" ja 21" välillä. Valmistajan kokotaulukon suositus osuu juuri 21-koon ylärajalle, mutta kaikki käyttäjäkommentit tuntuvat suosittelevan (ainakin) astetta pienempää kokoa mitä tuo valmistajan taulukko antaa. Ainakin stand-over height vaikuttaisi olevan varsin korkea tuossa rungossa...
> 
> Toinen kysymys on rungon kaulaputkesta, siihen sopinee normi 1,5" haarukka, kuten vaikkapa tämä?



Mulla on L-koon runko ja olen 190 cm, mutta mulla on suhteessa lyhyet jalat ja pitkä selkä.

Oikea keula riippuu rungon vuosimallista, mutta tällä foorumilla näkyneet rungot taitavat kaikki olla 2009-mallia, johon käy 1 1/8" putkella varustettu keula.

----------


## Topi

> Ittellä ei oo kokemusta noista FunWorksin navoista, mutta toivottavasti löytyy toiset kiekot harjotus/hupi ajeluun, sillä kevyt ei ole pitkä ikäistä. Tai ainakin huoltoo vaativaa. Voin olla väärässäkin ja noi kestää joka päiväistä ajoo kolme vuotta, eikä tartte ees vaseniineja vaihtaa, mutta niitä miettisin.



Ihan oikeassa olet ja itekin mietin samaa. 

Tossahan ois pari muutakin hyvää vaihtoehtoa:

Samaan hintaan ja samaan painoon:http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufra...tz::30822.html

Tai tosta satasen kalliimpaa: http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufra...0g::30004.html

Toi valkonen setti ois viel aika hieno, sopis fillariin mainiosti. Ehkä se kannattaa näis kiekois venyy budjetissa ni se voi tulla jälkeenpäin paljon halvemmaks ku kerralla hommaa kunnon vehkeet.

Formuloita pitää harkita, on kyllä niin tyyriit et voi olla, että jätän nyt viel väliin :Hymy:

----------


## juu-zo

Varmaankin aika monesti kysytty kysymys mutta miten ohjainlaakerin saisi parhaiten asennettua? Tuntuu olevan aika tiukka sovite tuohonetuhaarukan kaulaputkeen.

----------


## pööräilijä

Noi dt:n navat on todella laadukkaat ja helpot huoltaa sillon tällön. Mitä lenkkikavereilta kuullut, ei heillä ole ollut mitään ongelmia noitten 240sten kanssa ja, jos itse kokoisin kiekot, tulisi juuri nuo navat käyttöön, kuuspulttina tosin. Olikohansiinä tarpeeks myyntipuhetta  :Vink:  Mulla on dt:n 340/370 navat yksissä kiekoissa, eikä oo. Mitään pahaa sanottavaa, kilsoja noillekkin on "muutama" tullut.

----------


## phebis

> Mulla on L-koon runko ja olen 190 cm, mutta mulla on suhteessa lyhyet jalat ja pitkä selkä.
> 
> Oikea keula riippuu rungon vuosimallista, mutta tällä foorumilla näkyneet rungot taitavat kaikki olla 2009-mallia, johon käy 1 1/8" putkella varustettu keula.



Ite yritin helatorstaina tilata ton TF01 -rungon koossa 21". Perjantaina tuli viesti, että ovat myyneet ne jo loppuun... ihme touhua, vaikka sivuilta tiedot vieläkin löytyy. Ei taida olla nettikauppa erityisen ajantasaista. :No huh!:

----------


## MRa

> Ite yritin helatorstaina tilata ton TF01 -rungon koossa 21". Perjantaina tuli viesti, että ovat myyneet ne jo loppuun... ihme touhua, vaikka sivuilta tiedot vieläkin löytyy. Ei taida olla nettikauppa erityisen ajantasaista.



Ilmeisesti loppiaisena kuitenkin vais?

----------


## juu-zo

Oma projekti edistyy. Runko, haarukka, ohjainlaakeri ja kiekot haettu matkahuollosta. Perjantaina oli käynyt dpd:n kuriirikin yrittämässä oven takana saksan paketin toimitusta mutta en ollut kotona. Täytyy maanantaille sopia uusi toimitus. Sitten odotellaan vielä tankoa ja stemmiä briteistä ja palikat olisi koossa. Paikallisesta pyöräliikkeestä sitten haetaan nippeliä tarpeeseen. Tänään kävin jo noutamassa vähän vaseliinia ja adapterirenkaita stemmin ja laakerin väliin. (Jotka oli melko kalliita mielestäni, 14,90 pätkästä hiilikuituputkea)

----------


## elasto

> Onhan sulla sopiva työkalu (putken pätkä). Itse laitan putken lattialle ja keula sen sisään ylösalasin. Sitten vaan keulan painoa hyväksi käyttäen kopsuttelen jotain kovaa vasten sen pohjaan asti. Voi olla joskus tiukka. Talvella voi käyttää hyväkseen lämpölaajenemista. Eli keula ulos ja se alakooli patterin päälle lämpimään vähäksi aikaa.







> Varmaankin aika monesti kysytty kysymys mutta miten ohjainlaakerin saisi parhaiten asennettua? Tuntuu olevan aika tiukka sovite tuohonetuhaarukan kaulaputkeen.



Tuossahan tuo juuri sanottiin jos alakoolia tarkotit. Itse käytän yleensä putkenpätkää, pientä palasta vanerilevyä ja vasaraa. Ohjainlaakerin asennukseen runkoon tarvitaan taas jonkunlainen laakeriprässi, jotta se laakeri menee varmasti suoraan. Sellasen voi yrittää itse tehdä tai sitten ostaa valmiin esim. tällaisen: http://www.parktool.com/product/bearing-cup-press

Tuo ohjainlaakerikuppien asennus on kyllä ainoa työ minkä olen jättänyt ammattilaisille fillaria kasatessa, koska en omista mitään tuollaista laitetta. Kaikki muu menee.

----------


## xtrainer80

> Ohjainlaakerin asennukseen runkoon tarvitaan taas jonkunlainen laakeriprässi, jotta se laakeri menee varmasti suoraan. Sellasen voi yrittää itse tehdä tai sitten ostaa valmiin esim. tällaisen: http://www.parktool.com/product/bearing-cup-press



Tuota.... Mites kun ne laakerit meni sinne kuppeihin ihan vaan laittamalla, ilman mitään prässejä? Tai siis onko tässä nyt jotain mitä en ole tajunnut? Hah, mulla on ihan varmasti ne laakerit väärinpäin siellä...

Ohjainlaakeri on käytännössä tuollainen:

http://www.ukbikestore.co.uk/product...-no-9-cup.html

----------


## elasto

No siis itse en ole mikään expertti kyllä näissä asioissa. Voi olla, että nää uudet integroidut ja semi-integroidut laakerit menee ihan käsin laittamalla. Muistelen vaan ainakin niiden vanhojen ei-integroitujen laakereiden kanssa, että kupit piti prässätä jollain laitteella, koska vasaralla hakkaaminenkaan ei ollut kovin suotavaa jos halusi sen suoraan. Ehkä joku osaa tarkemmin kertoa. Ainakin alakooli on todella löysä mun tämän hetkisessä laakerissa, Tunen BuBu:ssa. Ei tarvinnut enää mitään putkenpätkiä kun se alakooli on halkastu yhdestä kohtaa ja menee vaan sormilla painamalla paikalleen.

----------


## Itsok

Laakeriprässi on myös helppo valmistaa itse. Mulla on 12 mm kierretankoa ja sopivia muttereita sekä kasa erilaisia aluslaattoja kasa ja kaksi vanerilappua. Jos haluaa ohjurin että puristus tulee varmasti keskeltä niin voi käyttää apuna vaikka sopivaa hylsyä. Itse en ole tarvinnut.
Onnistuneesti kyseisellä värkillä olen asentanut ainakin kuusi ohjainlaakeria ja ainakin yhden linkkulaakeriparin ja muita vastaavia.

Alakoolinkia paikoilleen naputellessa "kuulee/tuntee" äänestä/tuntumasta milloin se on pohjassa  :Hymy: 

edit. ylläoleva pätee siis ahead:lle ja semi-integroidulle? integroidut leekerit on mulle hepreaa ja ne saattaa olla tosisaan helpompia asentaa.

----------


## xtrainer80

> No siis itse en ole mikään expertti kyllä näissä asioissa. Voi olla, että nää uudet integroidut ja semi-integroidut laakerit menee ihan käsin laittamalla.



Onhan kuitenkin niin, että laakerien kupera puoli menee kuppeja vasten, ja tasainen ulospäin? Hyvin on otettu selvää ennen asentamista, sillain vaan mikä tuntuu loogiselta.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## viller

Integroidut laakerit menee tosiaan paikalleen ihan ilman voimankäyttöä ja laakeriprässejä ja nimenomaan niin päin että emäputken päihin jää näkyville laakerin tasainen puoli.

----------


## xtrainer80

> Integroidut laakerit menee tosiaan paikalleen ihan ilman voimankäyttöä ja laakeriprässejä ja nimenomaan niin päin että emäputken päihin jää näkyville laakerin tasainen puoli.



Hyvä... meni ne sitten oikein.  :Sarkastinen:  Kiitos tiedosta!

----------


## phebis

> Ilmeisesti loppiaisena kuitenkin vais?



Mitähän mä mietin, ku kirjotin helatorstai. :Leveä hymy:  Loppiaisesta oli kyse. Sillo oli viel extra -3% ja ilmanen lähetys. Olis runkosetin hinta ollu 484€ kotiovelle. Vaan ei ollu..... :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## mtok77

Kuinka kauan on kestänyt Bikepalastilta tilattujen BMC-pyörien toimitus?
Ja kuka toimittaa paketit Suomessa?

Nelitahtista odotellessa..

----------


## VanhaPate

Viikko ja postista pitää hakea.

----------


## Jahvetti

> Viikko ja postista pitää hakea.



Ilmoitteleeko ne mitään kun runko on lähtenyt? Minulle on tullut vain ilmoitus että tilaus on vastaanotettu ja pari viikkoa on jo odoteltu...

----------


## Lehisj

> Mulla on L-koon runko ja olen 190 cm, mutta mulla on suhteessa lyhyet jalat ja pitkä selkä.
> 
> Oikea keula riippuu rungon vuosimallista, mutta tällä foorumilla näkyneet rungot taitavat kaikki olla 2009-mallia, johon käy 1 1/8" putkella varustettu keula.



Minulla on L-koon runko ja olen vain 180 cm (normaaliraajainen).

----------


## kontio

Etenee hitaasti mutta varmasti, bike-componentsin toimitus jumittaa kun cyclopakkaa ei ole varastossa mutta eiköhän koko kasa joskus kotiin tule... Nyt ois vaan hyvät kelit käydä testaamassa cyclovarustuksella  :Irvistys:

----------


## VanhaPate

> Ilmoitteleeko ne mitään kun runko on lähtenyt? Minulle on tullut vain ilmoitus että tilaus on vastaanotettu ja pari viikkoa on jo odoteltu...



Tulee erillinen ilmoitus kun ovat lähettäneet paketin. Mun runko lähetettiin seuraavana päivänä tilauksen vastaanottamisesta.

----------


## Jahvetti

> Tulee erillinen ilmoitus kun ovat lähettäneet paketin. Mun runko lähetettiin seuraavana päivänä tilauksen vastaanottamisesta.



Ok. Olivat näköjään äsken vastanneetkin viime viikolla laittamaani kyselyyn toimituksesta, pitäisi tällä viikolla pajahtaa postiin.

Nyt pitäisi tehdä päätös keulasta, revelation vai foxi vai... .
Runko huutaa kyllä DT Swiss-keulaa joka on tällä hetkellä vahvin vaihtoehto. Käyttökokemuksetkin tuntuvat olevan positiivisia mutta hinta taas on noiden muiden vaihtoehtojen puolella, alelaareissa noita dt:n keuloja ei tunnu olevan sopivaan hintaan.

Oliko VanhaPatella mikä keula hommattuna, jos saapi kysyä?

----------


## xtrainer80

> Ok. Olivat näköjään äsken vastanneetkin viime viikolla laittamaani kyselyyn toimituksesta, pitäisi tällä viikolla pajahtaa postiin.
> 
> Nyt pitäisi tehdä päätös keulasta, revelation vai foxi vai... .
> Runko huutaa kyllä DT Swiss-keulaa joka on tällä hetkellä vahvin vaihtoehto. Käyttökokemuksetkin tuntuvat olevan positiivisia mutta hinta taas on noiden muiden vaihtoehtojen puolella, alelaareissa noita dt:n keuloja ei tunnu olevan sopivaan hintaan.



Jos 100 mm keula käy, niin tuossa yksi kohtuulliseen hintaan:

http://www.probikeshop.com/dt-swiss-...010/61524.html

Ilmoitettu paino 1250 gr... kevyt on.

----------


## Jahvetti

> Jos 100 mm keula käy, niin tuossa yksi kohtuulliseen hintaan:
> 
> http://www.probikeshop.com/dt-swiss-...010/61524.html
> 
> Ilmoitettu paino 1250 gr... kevyt on.




Hinta olisi jo ok mutta 4-5cm puuttuu joustoa. Kiitos vinkistä kuitenkin, sieltä löytyi kohtuuhintainen Magura harkintalistalle.

BMC Trailfox tf01 runkoon keula tulossa.

----------


## MRa

Tos on se 5cm lisää http://www.bike-components.de/produc...ell-2010-.html.  Jossain kyllä oli vielä edukkaampi, kun aikanaan B-C:stä sain Price Alert:n avulla tota tingattua.  Siis ainakin 15mm versio.

----------


## Jahvetti

> Tos on se 5cm lisää http://www.bike-components.de/produc...ell-2010-.html.  Jossain kyllä oli vielä edukkaampi, kun aikanaan B-C:stä sain Price Alert:n avulla tota tingattua.  Siis ainakin 15mm versio.



Kiitos vinkistä :Hymy: , ei tarvitse keulaa enää arpoa.

Nuokin sivut tuli jossain vaiheessa selattua mutta tuon keulan missasin silloin näköjään täysin.

----------


## VanhaPate

> Oliko VanhaPatella mikä keula hommattuna, jos saapi kysyä?



Revelation odottaa asentamista. Foxia kattelin mutta valintaan vaikutti hinta, silä hetkellä ei sopivaa Foxia löytynyt alennusmyyneistä. On-Onelta tilasin keulan.

----------


## mkb

Osia alkaa olla jo hieman kasassa:


Postisedän matkassa noihin tällainen runko:


Loput roinat luovuttaa vanha pyörä ja CRC:n sedät(ja/tai tädit).


Piti vielä kysyä, että mitä kaikkea töhnää asentaessa kannattaa laittaa ja minne?

----------


## Juggeli

> Osia alkaa olla jo hieman kasassa:
> 
> 
> Postisedän matkassa noihin tällainen runko:
> 
> 
> Loput roinat luovuttaa vanha pyörä ja CRC:n sedät(ja/tai tädit).
> 
> 
> Piti vielä kysyä, että mitä kaikkea töhnää asentaessa kannattaa laittaa ja minne?



Polkimien kierteisiin suosittelen laittamaan jotain rasvaa

Nimimerkillä: Miten lie kiinni pysyneet  :Leveä hymy: 

Ja polkimetko muka tiukassa by Juggeli, on Flickr

----------


## kontio

Varmaan töhnät riippuu aika paljolti siitä mitä siihen ripustetaan. No keskiön kierteet kannattaa rasvata, BB30 tämä ei taida päteä kun ei ole kierteitä. Ja jos on ulkoiset laakerikupit niin kuppien sisään rasvaa, ja kammen/kampien kiinnityskohtaan rasvaa. Polkimien kierteet tottakai. Ohjainlaakeri...!
Ei se pahaa tee jokaiseen kierteelliseen kiinnitykseen rasvaa laittaa pikku tippa, tyyliin eturattaiden ruuvit, takavaihtajan kiinnitysruuvi jne...

Vaijerien rasvauksesta en sano mitään, jotkut käyttää, toiset ei.

Mitähän unohdin...? edit_ varmaan jousituksella/levyjarruilla on jotkut omat vaateensa, niistä en sitten ymmärräkään mitään.

----------


## phebis

Itsekkin kattelen tässä noita BMC:n runkoja, mutta pitkät headtubet mietityttää... Kuinka pitkä pitää haarukan kaulaputken oikeasti olla? Saako jäädä stemmin sisään kuinka paljon?!
Vanhassa pyörässä on headtube 148mm ja BMC:ssä 165mm, molemmissa näyttäs oleva semi-integroitu ohjainlaakeri. Vanhassa pyörässä mahtuu pari korotuspalaa stemmin alle... onkohan stemmien korkeudessa paljon eroa? :Sekaisin:

----------


## kontio

Stemmien korkeudessa ei varmaan senttiä enempää vaihteluväliä ole, mutta enemmän vaikuttanee se että onko alu vai kuituputki mihin se stemmi lätkäistään.
Tietysti googlella voi koittaa etsiä mahdollisimman matalan stemmin.

Kuitukaulaputkeen ymmärtääkseni yksi ohut korotusrengas stemmin päällekin on ihan paikallaan ja pitäis käyttää "expander motikkaa" eikä "starnutia" asennuksessa (mutta tämähän nyt ei ole oleellista enää jos sulla on se vanha haarukka...ja tästä on kuitenkin eri teorioita. starnut on kevyempi ja kätevämpi mutta ikävä sitä on irti repiä kuituputken sisältä...)
Alumiinisessa ei nyt niin väliä taida olla. Jos ylemmän pultin tasolle tulee eli pultilla ei saa vedettyä stemmiä solmuun niin eiköhän se riitä.

vastasinko kysymykseen...?

----------


## phebis

> Stemmien korkeudessa ei varmaan senttiä enempää vaihteluväliä ole, mutta enemmän vaikuttanee se että onko alu vai kuituputki mihin se stemmi lätkäistään.
> Tietysti googlella voi koittaa etsiä mahdollisimman matalan stemmin.
> 
> Kuitukaulaputkeen ymmärtääkseni yksi ohut korotusrengas stemmin päällekin on ihan paikallaan ja pitäis käyttää "expander motikkaa" eikä "starnutia" asennuksessa (mutta tämähän nyt ei ole oleellista enää jos sulla on se vanha haarukka...ja tästä on kuitenkin eri teorioita. starnut on kevyempi ja kätevämpi mutta ikävä sitä on irti repiä kuituputken sisältä...)
> Alumiinisessa ei nyt niin väliä taida olla. Jos ylemmän pultin tasolle tulee eli pultilla ei saa vedettyä stemmiä solmuun niin eiköhän se riitä.
> 
> vastasinko kysymykseen...?



Kyllä joo... Foxin Talas on haarukka, ja kaulaputki on alumiinia.

Pitää mitata kaulaputki ja kattella paljo ny on korotusrenkaita.

----------


## T-mo

Meikäläisenkin projekti on vähän edennyt.

----------


## Jahvetti

> Meikäläisenkin projekti on vähän edennyt.



Etuvaihtajaan kannattaa sitten kiinnittää huomiota, jos et ollut jo tietoinen.
Osa shimanoista ei toimi, häkki ottaa kiinni takahaarukan alaputkeen. Srammit toimii.

----------


## juu-zo

Ensimmäiset tyypit napattu omalla kuutiolla. Pientä hienosäätöä vaihteistoon ja jarruihin vielä ja stemmin vaihto lyhyempään niin alkaa olemaan valmista.

----------


## Midnight Walker

Oma Meta lähestyy valmistumistaan, taitaa olla kaikki osat jo saapuneetkin ja suurin osa kiinni fillarissakin.

Osaako joku muuten sanoa, että teenkö jotain väärin kampien kiristyksessä kun eivät tunnu pyörivän niin herkästi mitä olettaisin. Kampina siis E Thirteen: http://www.e13components.com/product_xc_ss.html ja ohjeiden mukaan asenneltu sekä otettu mallia tuosta videosta: http://bythehive.com/crank-install-video/ Muoviprikkoja tällä hetkellä kaksi kappaletta, kokeilin ilman niitä ja yhdellä, mutta tuo kaksi tuntuu vetävän suoraksi tuon metallisen aaltoprikan tai mikskä sitä kutsuisikaan. Pyöriminen on hieman tahmeata eli jos antaa vauhtia niin eivät jää pyörimään omalla voimallansa, normaalia vai ei normaalia?

----------


## kontio

eiköhän ne uutena kaikki ole vähän nihkeitä, omatkin oli ja näin todettiin myös jossain Sramin asennusohjeessa.
edit_ "vähän nihkeitä" tarkoittanee about sitä että kun ilman polkimia kampia pyöräyttää niin pyörivät itsestään ehkä yhden kierroksen

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Kun rakensin 5-spottia ja laitoin niihin ulkopuolisilla laakereilla varustetut Truvativit niin pähkäilin samaa asiaa täällä. Minulle vakuutettiin, että kuuluu asiaan ja korjaantuu käytössä ja näinhän kävikin. 
Ulkoisten laakereiden säätäminen on aika tarkkaa puuhaa.

----------


## Patrik

Kertooko se oikeestaan mitään laakerin säädöstä/laadusta, kuinka herkästi se pyörii ilman painoa päällä? Kuiva laakeri jossa tiivisteet on väljät, voi pyöriä herkästi käsin koitettaessa, mutta runtatessa homma voi olla eri.

----------


## kontio

Ei se säädöstä tai laadusta kerrokaan. Vain siitä, että rasva on jähmeää. Tai että laakeri ruosteessa tms, mutta todennäköisin syy lienee kuitenkin tuo mitä yllä on spekuloitu. On se ihan hyvä tietää, ettei turhaa menetä hiuksiaan ihmetellessä.
Ja jos se ekan lenkin jälkeen pyörii kevyemmin ilman kuormaa, todennäköisesti teoria oli jopa oikein...

----------


## syklopaatti

> Kun rakensin 5-spottia ja laitoin niihin ulkopuolisilla laakereilla varustetut Truvativit niin pähkäilin samaa asiaa täällä. Minulle vakuutettiin, että kuuluu asiaan ja korjaantuu käytössä ja näinhän kävikin. 
> Ulkoisten laakereiden säätäminen on aika tarkkaa puuhaa.



Juu . Sama homma täällä kun asensin maantiepyörään campan kammet. Ihmettelin jähmeyttä ,mut kun tutulla oli ollu sama homma niin luotin että notkistuvat ja niinhän siinä kävi.

----------


## Vecculiko

Tuota joo. Maantiepyörän kasaus edennyt siihen vaiheeseen, että vaihteiden säätö menossa. Ihmettelen että miten voi mennä kerralla kohdalleen sekä taka- että etuvaihtaja ilman mitään hirvittävää säätöä. Tein vaihtajien mukana tulleen ohjeen mukaan säädöt ja alkoi heti pelittämään :Hymy: . Campan Centaur 10s vaihtajat.

Nyt vähän vaan arveluttaa että voiko tuo takavaihtaja olla tehdasasetuksilla niin hyvin kohdallaan, että L ja H rajoittimetkin sattuvat kohdalleen ilman mitään säätöä. Testailin ja vaihtuu ilman mitään rallatuksia tms. ja ei pyri menemään yli kummaltakaan puolelta. Viime kesänä meni sekä vaimon että pojan pyörästä takavaihtaja (ei ollut minun säätämä) paskaksi sillä tavalla että ketju meni takaa ison rattaan yli. Sen takia vähän arveluttaa että voisiko tuolle omalle pyörälle nyt käydä samalla tavalla. Kokeilin väännellä sitä L ruuvia (ylempi) aika paljonkin ja en havainnut mielestäni mitään vaikutusta siihen että rajoittaako se ketjun menemistä isoimman rattaan yli. Eikös tuon ruuvin pitäisi vaikuttaa juurikin siihen?

----------


## nuubiainen

Ruuvit rajoittavat vaihtajan ääriasentoja, mutta jos vaijerin kireys on kohdallaan, mikään voima ei pyri siirtämään vaihtajaa yli oikeiden ääriasentojen. Vaan kokeilepa esim. avata L-ruuvi täysin, vaihtaa isoimmalle rattaalle ja kiskoa vaijerista, niin vaihtaja pyrkii nostamaan ketjun rattaan ohi. Ruuvit pitää säätää niin, että vaihtaja voi liikkua äärimmäisten rattaiden päälle, muttei enää sen pitemmälle.

----------


## Vecculiko

> Ruuvit rajoittavat vaihtajan ääriasentoja, mutta jos vaijerin kireys on kohdallaan, mikään voima ei pyri siirtämään vaihtajaa yli oikeiden ääriasentojen. Vaan kokeilepa esim. avata L-ruuvi täysin, vaihtaa isoimmalle rattaalle ja kiskoa vaijerista, niin vaihtaja pyrkii nostamaan ketjun rattaan ohi. Ruuvit pitää säätää niin, että vaihtaja voi liikkua äärimmäisten rattaiden päälle, muttei enää sen pitemmälle.



Eli jos nyt menen ja kiristän kädellä vaijerista ja takavaihtaja ottaa kiinni pinnoihin, niin rajoitin on liian löysällä ja antaa takavaihtajan mennä liian pitkälle. Tai siis näin se näytti ainakin tekevän. Kun kiristin niin ei mennyt enää pinnoihin. Meniköhän nyt oikein ?

----------


## nuubiainen

Kuulostaa siltä että meni oikein. Jos ruuvi on liian kireällä, se tietysti estää vaihtamisen äärimmäiselle rattaalle. Jos se on liian löysällä, vaihtaja voi heittää ketjun rattaan yli, mikä on isoimman rattaan tapauksessa todella huono juttu. 

Itse olen säätänyt niin, että vaihtajan ääriasennossa ketju kulkee nätisti suoraan äärimmäisen rattaan yli, ja yhtään sitä pitemmälle vaihtaja ei liiku.

----------


## Vecculiko

> Kuulostaa siltä että meni oikein. Jos ruuvi on liian kireällä, se tietysti estää vaihtamisen äärimmäiselle rattaalle. Jos se on liian löysällä, vaihtaja voi heittää ketjun rattaan yli, mikä on isoimman rattaan tapauksessa todella huono juttu. 
> 
> Itse olen säätänyt niin, että vaihtajan ääriasennossa ketju kulkee nätisti suoraan äärimmäisen rattaan yli, ja yhtään sitä pitemmälle vaihtaja ei liiku.



Rajoitinruuvi meni kyllä lähes pohjaan saakka, mutta silti vaihtuu nätisti uloimmalle rattaalle. Eiköhän tuo sitten ole ok. Joo aika pahaa jälkeä voi tulla jos ketju menee uloimman rattaan yli pinnoihin.

----------


## T-mo

> Etuvaihtajaan kannattaa sitten kiinnittää huomiota, jos et ollut jo tietoinen.
> Osa shimanoista ei toimi, häkki ottaa kiinni takahaarukan alaputkeen. Srammit toimii.



Enpä tiennyt tuota etukäteen, mutta nyt etuvaihtaja on mallia Shimano SLX superleggera  :Leveä hymy: , nimimerkillä Dremelin omistaja. Toivottavasti tuo toimii vielä niin kuin pitää...

----------


## Jahvetti

> Enpä tiennyt tuota etukäteen, mutta nyt etuvaihtaja on mallia Shimano SLX superleggera , nimimerkillä Dremelin omistaja. Toivottavasti tuo toimii vielä niin kuin pitää...



Sinulla taitaa olla isompi runko, minun M-kokoisessa rungossa ei dremelöinti auttanut, kokeilin kyllä. Sram mahtuu nätisti siihen koloon mihin se on tarkoitettu siinä alaputkessa.

----------


## Midnight Walker

Osat tuli soviteltua Metaan, joten piti muutama kuvakin ottaa, jotain pientä säätöä vielä jäljellä eli ei täysin valmista vielä, mutta tuossa mun näkemys meta kutosesta kuitenkin:

----------


## lirva

Pitäiskö paljastaa täällä omat kierot suunnitelmat:

Tarkoituksena on vasta hankitun maantiepyörärungon rakentaminen kohti työmatka/fillarireissu pyörää ja mahdollisimman edukkaasti vieläpä.

moopparilta ostettu trek 1400 runko siis kyseessä, tarkoituksena ruuvata siihen kiinni shimanon sora osasarja, jonka ostelin ebäystä viime vuonna.
Kiekot on tarkoitus lainata pihalla seisovasta hybridistä ja loput tilpehöörit ostetaan sitten tarpeen mukaan uusina/käytettyinä netin syövereistä.

Gramman viilaus ei ole mielessä, kuskillakin on ylimääräistä painoa 30kg tarkoitus olisi keventää sieltä ensin.

----------


## Iglumies

Mulla on tekeillä lähinnä työmatkoille kulkine; OnOne Scandal runko 16", DT X1800 kiekot, CC s-3 leekeri, RS Reba race keula, Xt/X9 vaihteet, RF evolve kammet, Juicy 5 jarrut ja mitä muuta nyt sattuu nurkista löytymään.
Saa nähdä, joko ensiviikolla pääsee kasaamaan  :Hymy:

----------


## kona28

> Mulla on tekeillä lähinnä työmatkoille kulkine; OnOne Scandal runko 16", DT X1800 kiekot, CC s-3 leekeri, RS Reba race keula, Xt/X9 vaihteet, RF evolve kammet ja mitä muuta nyt sattuu nurkista löytymään.
> Saa nähdä, joko ensiviikolla pääsee kasaamaan



Taitaa olla mun keula ?

----------


## Iglumies

No josko se ensviikolla olis mun.  :Vink:

----------


## kona28

> No josko se ensviikolla olis mun.



Eiköhän  :Hymy:

----------


## rav

Lauantai-päivän ratoksi piti vähän kasailla luurangosta enempi pyörän näköistä. Nyt alkaa oldskool-jyrä näyttää siltä, millaisella lähdetään liikkeelle jahka lumet sulavat. Jahka uusi bashring tulee, voisi viritellä ketjutkin paikoilleen. Sitten vain odotellaan Specialized Europen toimitusjonossa olevaa uutta taka-akselia. Toivotaan että pitkä odotus palkitaan, ettei tarvitse hankkia protopajalle sorvia(kin).

Parempiakin kuvia on joskus tullut otetuksi, mutta ehkä tuosta pääasian näkee:


Koeajot kertonevat sitten mennäänkö jousi-iskarilla vai kärsisikö meikäläisen vauhdeissa käyttää ilmapamppua  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Nisse-setä

> Lauantai-päivän ratoksi piti vähän kasailla luurangosta enempi pyörän näköistä.



Nyt alkaa kyllä kateus viedä kaloja vedestä. Ei tarvinne omalla Morewoodilla lähteä viivalle kun lyödään demoysi tulille  :No huh!: .

Pitäisi tuosta omastakin vehkeestä varmaan joku projektikuvatarina kehitellä, koko katiska on kilon kappaleina ja luultavasti ulkonäkö vähän muuttuu alkuperäisestä, toiminnasta en sitten mene takuuseen  :Sarkastinen: . Katellaan kevväämmällä...

----------


## juu-zo

Hieman huonoa kuvaa kännykameralla millainen siitä kuutiosta sitten tuli. Vielä vaihtuu stemmi lyhyempään sekä varmaankin kiekot menee vaihtoon. Sitten aikalailla valmis.

----------


## xtrainer80

Oman projektini (Scott Scale 30 -09 runko käytettynä ja siihen kevyttä osaa maailmalta) odotellessa vielä viimeisiä osia saapuvaksi, laskeskelin aikani kuluksi hintalappua... ja laskelmat tuotti tuloksen *2650 e*. Tuossa ei tosin ole mukana toimituskuluja, niistä pitää laskea vielä jonkin verran lisää. Joitain työkaluja myös, mutta niitä voi käyttää vielä myöhemminkin huoltoihin ja korjauksiin.

Projektin lopputuloksena tulee siis olemaan ~8,5 kg xc-kurjuutin. Epäilemättä kaupasta saisi yhtä kevyen pelin samaan rahaan(?), mutta onhan tässä itse tekemisessä oma viehätyksensä.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## kh74

> Projektin lopputuloksena tulee siis olemaan ~8,5 kg xc-kurjuutin. Epäilemättä kaupasta saisi yhtä kevyen pelin samaan rahaan(?), mutta onhan tässä itse tekemisessä oma viehätyksensä.



Jos kyseessä tulee olemaan mitattu paino polkimineen kaikkineen, niin epäilen vähän että saako kuitenkaan tuohon rahaan kaupasta?

----------


## Terwis

> Projektin lopputuloksena tulee siis olemaan ~8,5 kg xc-kurjuutin. Epäilemättä kaupasta saisi yhtä kevyen pelin samaan rahaan(?), mutta onhan tässä itse tekemisessä oma viehätyksensä.



Itsellä saman painon tavoittelu päällänsä.
Saksanmaalta tilattu ylivuotinen Merida joka saa luovuttaa runkonsa muiden vanhassa pyörässä olevien osien kantamiseen.

----------


## xtrainer80

> Jos kyseessä tulee olemaan mitattu paino polkimineen kaikkineen, niin epäilen vähän että saako kuitenkaan tuohon rahaan kaupasta?



Kyllä tulee olemaan punnittu paino, 1400 gr kiekkosatsilla, keveillä xc-kumeilla ja litkuilla. Tai no, punnitaan nyt ensin kunhan valmis, mutta tähänastiset painojen ynnäilyt näyttää lupaavalta. Saattaa toki olla että vaaka heilahtaakin lähemmäs 9 kg, mutta ei sekään katastrofi.  :Cool: 

Voi olla että kaupasta ei ainakaan vakiokiekoilla saa 8,5 kiloista samaan rahaan. Se on ainakin varma, että mistään kaupasta ei saa samanlaista.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## T-mo

Nyt alkaa olla paketti kasassa  :Hymy:  Keula Revelation, putkiosat Pro Koryak, voimansiirto Shimano SLX 3x10, jarrut Elixir 5, satula SDG Formula FXR ja kiekot Shimano MT-65 Nobby Nic tubelesseihin käärittynä. Matkalaukkuvaaka antaa painoksi 12,7 kg, joten ei tullut ihan niin paha ankkuri kuin pelkäsin.

----------


## reif

Talvella on ollut aikaa päivitellä maantiekulkinetta ja alla tulos:



Osat:

 *Runko, haarukka, stemmi ja kiekot*: Kiinasta haalittua brändäämätöntä kuitua *Kahvat:* Sram Red*Vaihtajat*: Sram Rival*Jarrut*: Sram Rival*Takapakka*: Sram PG-1070 12-25*Ketjut*: Ultegra*Kammet*: Sram Rival+Redin iso limppu *Ohjaustanko*: FSA Wing Pro compact*Satulatolppa*: BlackOps Carbon/Titanium*Satula*: BBB AnatomicDesign *Polkimet*: Shimano R540
Painoa polkimien kanssa 7.4kg. Hyvältä on tuntunut rullilla ja ainakin omaa silmää miellyttää. Sulat tiet ovat vielä vain aika masentavan kaukana..

----------


## kaakku

Tuo pyörähän suorastaan huutaa mustaa satulaa, mustaa tankoteippiä sekä mustia rattaita.

----------


## Iglumies

> Mulla on tekeillä lähinnä työmatkoille kulkine; OnOne Scandal runko 16", DT X1800 kiekot, CC s-3 leekeri, RS Reba race keula, Xt/X9 vaihteet, RF evolve kammet, Juicy 5 jarrut ja mitä muuta nyt sattuu nurkista löytymään.
> Saa nähdä, joko ensiviikolla pääsee kasaamaan



Palikat saapui ja tämmöinen siitä tuli.

----------


## reif

> Tuo pyörähän suorastaan huutaa mustaa satulaa, mustaa tankoteippiä sekä mustia rattaita.



Ei.  :Hymy:  Tarkoin harkittu kokonaisuus.

----------


## Hippohip

Hammerschmidt asennettu ja renkaat tuli. Vähän suojakuoria katkottu. Keula, navat, kiekot ja hissitolppa tulevat vasta huhtikuussa. aijai

----------


## kauris

> Tuo pyörähän suorastaan huutaa mustaa satulaa, mustaa tankoteippiä sekä mustia rattaita.



Varsinkin eturieskat olisi mustana paaaljon paremman näköiset. Upea pyörä toki noinkin.

----------


## Jasu

Meikäläisenkin BMC projekti rupeaa olemaan pientä säätöä vaille valmis.

----------


## phebis

> Meikäläisenkin BMC projekti rupeaa olemaan pientä säätöä vaille valmis.



Uuh!
Kaunista.
Mulnkin toimeksiantona on postipate saanu Vantaalle terminaaliin lähetyksen sveitsiläistä jalometallia höystettynä kuidulla. Saas nähdä kauan Kusti polkee sitä Stadiin. 

Ihan noin komeeta lopputulosta on turha kyllä odottaa.

Nopeesti kyllä kulki Itävallasta tavara Suomeen!

----------


## Jahvetti

> Meikäläisenkin BMC projekti rupeaa olemaan pientä säätöä vaille valmis.



Siitähän tulee oikein komea kokonaisuus! Varmasti hieno pyörä ajaakin. Ainakin oma polkukettu oli mukavan tukeva edellisiin notkuihin verrattuna.

----------


## Ossipoika

> Meikäläisenkin BMC projekti rupeaa olemaan pientä säätöä vaille valmis.



Tää on makein pyörä ever!

Olis pitäny tilata sama runko, kun noita jaeltiin lähes ilmaseks  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Jasu

Supertrail tuli tasan viikossa postiin, josta kävin sen noukkimassa.

BMC kuume sen kun kasvoi kun tuon sai kaivettua pahvilaatikosta, niin piti pistää toissaviikolla toinen runko tilaukseen. Tämä saapuikin sitten alle viikossa perille.

Tässä pieni tiiseri - tuosta pitäisi kasata Supertrailille XC-vatkain kaveriksi
kohtalaisen saman kaavan mukaan kuin tuo ST.







> Uuh!
> Kaunista.
> Mulnkin toimeksiantona on postipate saanu Vantaalle terminaaliin lähetyksen sveitsiläistä jalometallia höystettynä kuidulla. Saas nähdä kauan Kusti polkee sitä Stadiin. 
> 
> Ihan noin komeeta lopputulosta on turha kyllä odottaa.
> 
> Nopeesti kyllä kulki Itävallasta tavara Suomeen!

----------


## Pekka L

Tässä alkutilanne. 2009 Kona Dawg:n seatstay on niin matala, että 2,4" RQ ei mahdu edes pyörimään. Kyselin valmistajaltakin kommenttia tästä suunnitten kukkasesta. Selitys kuului että pyörä on suunniteltu alkuperäiskumeille, kuten Kendan tai Maxxisin 2,35-tuumasille. Jepjep.
RQ on toki muhkea kumi, mutta kamoon...

Kuva viime talvelta Rubber Queenista. Vietin sitten aikaa netissä ns. riittävästi etsien leveää mutta matalahkoa takakumia, kunnes päädyin hommaamaan Kenda Blue Groove 2,5". Se mahtui pyörimään, mutta tuon kaaren alle jäi tilaa vain 3-4mm. Millään lastenpyörän kumeilla ei 5-6" joustavalla pyörällä ajeta.


Hommasin sitten tänä talvena 2,4" Maxxis Ardentin, ajattelin että kai se sinne paremmin sopii jos valmistajaa on uskominen. Tulos: tilaa max.2mm. Alkoi vituttaa oikeesti. Ei kun seatstay irti...

Huono kännykkäkuva, näkyy kuinka maalit on lähteneet kaaresta kun kaikki renkaan mukanaan tuoma ryönä on stopannut siihen. Oksan palat oli kivoimpia, ne kiilautui tonne väliin :Sarkastinen: 


Sitten väännettiin 20x10 alumiinilatasta sivuttain tommonen kaari, josta alettiin työstää sopivaa palikkaa tuohon päälle...


Tässä valmis pala hitsattuna seatstayn kaaren päälle tutun hitsarin toimesta. Uuden palan kaaren alaosa oli ~vanhan yläreunan tasalla.


Tässä sama yläpuolelta. Vanhan kaaren päälle on hitsattu täytettä, että alapuolelta voisi kalvaa enemmän tavaraa pois. Laakeripesissä on sorvatut teräspalikat ihan vaan suojaamassa niitä koloja.


Ja sitten mulkkumirkeli laulamaan. Vanhaa kaarta alhaalta pois, viimeistelyhiontaa ja maalaus. Tossa valmis seatstay.


Sama yläpuolelta. Kuva hiukan valehtelee, reuna on viistetty eikä jäljelle jäänyt vanhan kaaren jämä ole noin ohut, ehkä 5mm. Kädessä seatstayn alajalkoja väännellessä ennen/jälkeen, palikasta tuli modauksen seurauksena huomattavasti jäykempi. En tiedä vaikuttaako takahaarukan sivuttaisjäykkyyteen, mutta ei takuulla ainakaan huononna sitä.


Lopuksi asennus. Nyt ei jää enää renkaan korkeudesta kiinni! Leveyttä rajoittaa ketjulinja ainakin toistaiseksi, mutta 2,5" riittänee... Kuvassa se Ardent, jonka päälle jäi tilaa n.2mm.


Niin ja seatstayn linkun laakerit tuli vaihdettua samalla uusiin. Oon enemmän kuin tyytyväinen lopputulokseen. Nyt sinne voi lyödä minkä tahansa kumin joka sattuu kiinnostamaan :Hymy:

----------


## Iglumies

> Tässä alkutilanne...



Taas nähtiin ettei hyvää tule kuin itse tekemällä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kmw

Peukkua Porin Pekalle  :Hymy:

----------


## RekanPeesissä

> Meikäläisenkin BMC projekti rupeaa olemaan pientä säätöä vaille valmis.



paljonkos tuohon on euroja uponnut?

----------


## LJL

> Meikäläisenkin BMC projekti rupeaa olemaan pientä säätöä vaille valmis.



Siis ei hyvää päivää mikä kokoonpano! Uskomattoman hyvännäköinen. Itse arvostan erittäin paljon onnistuneita värivalintoja, nimimerkillä kosmetiikka ennen kaikkea.  :Hymy:  Varmasti myös toiminnaltaan loistava peli. Onnea hienosta pyörästä. Paljonko painoa kokoonpanolla?

----------


## Jasu

Liikaa  :Leveä hymy: , vaikka pelkkä runko olikin julmetun halpa. Alunperin oli tarkoitus siirtää suurin osa kamoista vanhasta pyörästä, mutta lopputuloksena jokainen pala meni uusiksi.

Nippeliä ja nappelia tuli tilattua vähän sieltä sun täältä, kun projektin edetessä piti saada esim. värimaailmaan sopivat valkoiset X-9 vaihtajan vivut ja jarruletkut vaihtaa oikean värisiksi (= bleedauskitti ja nesteet yhdestä paikasta ja sopivat letkut toisesta jne.), joten postikulujakin kertyi aika lailla .. 

Lopputulokseen kuitenkin tyytyväisenä ei tuohon käytetty euromäärä jaksa vaivata. Pääasia että on asiallinen menopeli ensi kesäksi.





> paljonkos tuohon on euroja uponnut?

----------


## Jasu

> Siis ei hyvää päivää mikä kokoonpano! Uskomattoman hyvännäköinen. Itse arvostan erittäin paljon onnistuneita värivalintoja, nimimerkillä kosmetiikka ennen kaikkea.  Varmasti myös toiminnaltaan loistava peli. Onnea hienosta pyörästä. Paljonko painoa kokoonpanolla?



Kiitos, kyllä tuota värimaailmaa tuli aika kauan arvottua, että sai kaikki palikat kohdalleen  :Leveä hymy:  Toimintaa hienosäädön kera pitäisi lähteä huomenna kokeilemaan jos vaan kelit sallii.

Vähän heikot punnitusvälineet meikäläisellä, mutta jotain 13kg paikkeilla tuon pitäisi olla polkimineen.

----------


## J T K

Porissa osataan, kerrohan tuo muutettu seatstay ajossa tuntuu?

----------


## lansive

Iso käsi koti-Satakuntaan!

----------


## Pekka L

Kiitos kommenteista. Tuo postaus oli osittain siksikin, että muutkin huomaa että ihmisten tekemiä nuo vehkeet on ja kyllä niitä voi muuttaa jos jotain probleemaa ilmaantuu. Ei tartte koko runkoa laittaa vaihtoon.
Pyörä ei ole vielä ainakaan viikkoon ajokunnossa, niinkin monimutkaisesta syystä, kuin että jarrulevyjä ei saa kiristettyä. Avainta odotellessa... Varmasti ainakin se muuttui, että renkaan mukana ei tule mitään niin isoa, että se tuohon rakoon enää jumahtaisi. Muuten pyörä on muuttunut sen verran muutenkin, että takalinkun muutosta voipi olla aika vaikea huomata ajossa. Aika näyttää.

----------


## bere

No loppuhan ne Pekan huolet ahtauden kanssa! Hieno homma ja hyvä projekti.

----------


## apatceh

Hieno ja mielenkiintoinen tuo Pekan projekti. Isoa kättä modaukselle  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Mikä teitä porilaisia vaivaa?

----------


## LJL

> jotain 13kg paikkeilla tuon pitäisi olla polkimineen.



Jättebra. Sellainen nyanssi tuli vielä mieleen tuijotellessa, että mikä seatclamp tuossa on? Näyttää nätiltä ja kevyeltä, en ole muistaakseni hetkeen missään nettikaupassa törmännyt hyvännäköiseen valkoiseen seatclamppiin. Ajattelin keväällä oman pyörän päivittää värikavalkadia astetta valkoisempaan, mietin muun ohella juurikin noita vaijerinkuoria ja valkoraidalla varustettuja  Ralli-Raneja.

----------


## Pekka L

Mitä toi BMC:n runko kustansi tarjouksessa(?) ja paljonko se joustaa? 120mm?

----------


## phebis

> Mitä toi BMC:n runko kustansi tarjouksessa(?) ja paljonko se joustaa? 120mm?



Ettei olisi tämä: http://www.bikepalast.com/product_in...e-D-mpfer.html

----------


## Tmh

> Jättebra. Sellainen nyanssi tuli vielä mieleen tuijotellessa, että mikä seatclamp tuossa on? Näyttää nätiltä ja kevyeltä, en ole muistaakseni hetkeen missään nettikaupassa törmännyt hyvännäköiseen valkoiseen seatclamppiin.



Olisko tuo:

http://www.actionsports.de/gb/Compon...me::20924.html

Hintakaan ei päätä huimaa.

----------


## Jasu

> Jättebra. Sellainen nyanssi tuli vielä mieleen tuijotellessa, että mikä seatclamp tuossa on? Näyttää nätiltä ja kevyeltä, en ole muistaakseni hetkeen missään nettikaupassa törmännyt hyvännäköiseen valkoiseen seatclamppiin. Ajattelin keväällä oman pyörän päivittää värikavalkadia astetta valkoisempaan, mietin muun ohella juurikin noita vaijerinkuoria ja valkoraidalla varustettuja Ralli-Raneja.



Tuollainen: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k39....html?mfid=498

39g painolla ei ole kevyimmästä päästä, mutta paljon kevyempi kuin alkuperäinen rungon mukana tullut ruma tiiliskivi, joka painoi 74g. 





> Mitä toi BMC:n runko kustansi tarjouksessa(?) ja paljonko se joustaa? 120mm?



Kuten Phebis kerkesikin jo kommentoimaan, bikepalastin alelaaristahan tuo runko on. 140mm joustolla.

----------


## Pekka L

Halpa oli ja nätti runko, muttei harmita. Liikaa joustoa :Vink:

----------


## elasto

> Jättebra. Sellainen nyanssi tuli vielä mieleen tuijotellessa, että mikä seatclamp tuossa on? Näyttää nätiltä ja kevyeltä, en ole muistaakseni hetkeen missään nettikaupassa törmännyt hyvännäköiseen valkoiseen seatclamppiin. Ajattelin keväällä oman pyörän päivittää värikavalkadia astetta valkoisempaan, mietin muun ohella juurikin noita vaijerinkuoria ja valkoraidalla varustettuja  Ralli-Raneja.



http://r2-bike.com/Procraft-Sattelklemme-farbig_1

Tossa ainakin kevyt valkoinen satulatolpan panta.

Itselläni samantyyppinen ja pitää jopa tolpan ylhäällä.

----------


## LJL

Kappas, onhan noita. Kiitti linkeistä! Täytyy laittaa omasta projektista kuvia, kunhan jotakin raportoitavaa on. Kuten tunnettua, raportoitavan määrä korreloi suoraan rahan määrän kanssa.

----------


## ljgda

Kokosin täysjäykän On-One Inbredin talvikelejä varten.

----------


## kmw

Ameriikkalainen pyöräprojekti. Tommosen haluaisin minäkin toteuttaa.




http://www.arc-en-cielstudio.com/201...rus-road-bike/

Hinnasta ei kerrota mitään.

----------


## kh74

> Ameriikkalainen pyöräprojekti. Tommosen haluaisin minäkin toteuttaa.



Tosi hieno. Paitsi että se Thomsonin setback-satulatolppa näyttää a i v a n hirveältä siinä. Äkkiä vaihtoon!

----------


## usko juntunen

> Tässä alkutilanne...



Mites säilyi korvakoiden kohtisuoruus? Meinaan kun aika vahvaa saumaa tuossa korvakoiden juuressa. 

Hieno TSI rojekti, kävis siihen pauligin kahvimainokseen.. :Hymy:

----------


## usko juntunen

Oma kötöily. Aihioksi Trekin Top Fuel 9.8 XT sarjalla ja bontragerin kiekoilla. Sitten miljoonalaatikosta ja vanhemmista pyöristä kevyempää kilkettä noiden xt-osien tilalle. Kiekot on muuten ihan ajokiekot eikä vain punnauskiekot.. :Vink:  Ei mitkään hifit, vaan valmis äksteeärrät. Keulaa venytin 100>110mm. Keulan kokeilu jää kevääseen kunhan hanget sulaa? Synnytyssalista putkahti tämmönen katiska.
http://picasaweb.google.com/usko.jun...IuKw4mBtJKvIA#

----------


## xtrainer80

^Komia kun mikä!

Sain omankin Scale 30 projektini ajokuntoon, ensikokeilun perusteella ei voi muuta kuin sanoa että sehän lähtee käsistä! Alla vieläpä 2000 gr reenikiekot mutta en taidata kaivata yhtään kevyempiä kun noillakin liikkuu kuin itsestään. Käsittämättömän herkän ja nopean tuntuinen Fuel EX9:n jälkeen. 

Voi tule jo kevät että pääsee poluillekin testaamaan!

----------


## syklopaatti

Muuten näyttää trekki hyvältä ,mutta testaappa selvästi lyhempää stemmiä. Näyttäs heletin pitkältä miun silmään.

----------


## usko juntunen

> Muuten näyttää trekki hyvältä ,mutta testaappa selvästi lyhempää stemmiä. Näyttäs heletin pitkältä miun silmään.



Joo, niin näyttää! Mutta 100mm se on. Kajuutta on millilleen samanpituinen kuin Spessussani, jossa myös 100 stemmi. 90mm kyllä vois kokeilla..

----------


## nilsson

> Muuten näyttää trekki hyvältä ,mutta testaappa selvästi lyhempää stemmiä. Näyttäs heletin pitkältä miun silmään.



Lyhyempi stemmi xc-kilpuriin? Eihän toi edes näytä kovin pitkältä...

----------


## syklopaatti

> Lyhyempi stemmi xc-kilpuriin? Eihän toi edes näytä kovin pitkältä...



Anteeks. Minä luulin kattelevani trail/allmountain mönkijää. Kyllähän minä uskon ,että usko tietää Stemminsä pituuden ,mutta notta kannattas silti testata jotain /80mm.

----------


## jani86

> Anteeks. Minä luulin kattelevani trail/allmountain mönkijää. Kyllähän minä uskon ,että usko tietää Stemminsä pituuden ,mutta notta kannattas silti testata jotain /80mm.



Mulla on 40mm käytössä ja on hyvä. 75mm jäi sitten ylimääräiseksi.

----------


## syklopaatti

Sorry tämä nyt menee ihan offtopikkiin ,mutta mulla on ajoasento nimenomaan tekniseen ajoon parantunut sitä mukaa kun ohjainkannatin on lyhentynyt. Nykyään on 80mm 12 asteen kulmalla. 4 tuumaa joustoo ,mutta minä en toisaalta kisaakkaan.

----------


## Pekka L

> Mites säilyi korvakoiden kohtisuoruus? Meinaan kun aika vahvaa saumaa tuossa korvakoiden juuressa.



Kyllä tuo ihan nätisti asentui, jopa ilman kaljaa. Linkun laakerin pultteja kun väänsi, ei niidenkään jengat kielinyt mistään isommasta heitosta.

Asiallinen projekti Uskolla, siinä on aina ihan mielenkiintoisia hetkiä kun osia punnailee... -5g yhdestä pultista! Jee! Nyt kulkee :Leveä hymy: 
Mitäs tollanen kuidutettu X-0 takavaihtaja painaa?

E: mulla on muuten samanlainen naurava vaaka, ei näytä kahta kertaa peräkkäin samaa lukemaa.

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> Muuten näyttää trekki hyvältä ,mutta testaappa selvästi lyhempää stemmiä. Näyttäs heletin pitkältä miun silmään.



Kun nyt mainittiin stemmi, niin omaan silmään stemmi näyttää enemmänkin lyhyeltä kuin pitkältä, mutta olihan se kuitenkin sen 100mm. XC/marakisoihin tarkoitettuun pyörään jos tarttee laittaa jotain 70mm tms. stemmiä, niin on kyllä mennyt rungon mitoituksessa jokin pahasti pieleen, tai kuskilla on normaalista poikkeava ruumiinrakenne. Poikkeuksena toki Fisherin G2 tms..

Ja itse asiaan, oikein komea fillari! Kiekot ovat myös omasta mielestä paras valinta jos tarkoitus on ajaa eikä rassata vehkeitä...  :Hymy:

----------


## xtrainer80

Scott-miehet huomio, ehdotuksia kevyestä 34,9 mm hiilaritolpasta? Ritcheyllä on ilmeisesti carbontolppaa tuossa koossa, mutta tarjonta tuntuu olevan heikkoa. 

Hieman setbackiakin olisi hyvä löytyä.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Scott-miehet huomio, ehdotuksia kevyestä 34,9 mm hiilaritolpasta? Ritcheyllä on ilmeisesti carbontolppaa tuossa koossa, mutta tarjonta tuntuu olevan heikkoa. 
> 
> Hieman setbackiakin olisi hyvä löytyä.



Winstanleyssiltä löytyis hyllystä. 


http://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/pr...2Bolt_Seatpost

----------


## Pave

> Oma kötöily. Synnytyssalista putkahti tämmönen katiska.



Ookkona saanu Martat pelaamaan talvisaikaan vai onko tuo puhtaasti kesäpyörä?

Omat pyörät kun ovat olleet ympärivuotisessa käytössä, niin keposet Martat ovat pysytelleet hyllyn painona...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## xtrainer80

> Winstanleyssiltä löytyis hyllystä. 
> 
> 
> http://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/pr...2Bolt_Seatpost



Kappas, ja vielä 2-pulttikiinnityksellä... ja ihanan kallista. Mutta menköön... Tänk juu.  :Cool:

----------


## t-man

Pärkkele ku en kerinny, mulla ois nimittäin ollu vähän ajettu sparkin mukana tullut tekele ylimääräisenä lojumassa....

----------


## Tank Driver

> Tänk juu.



Sitä tekee vaan parhaansa.

----------


## xtrainer80

Sama Ritcheyn tolppa löytyi Bike-Componentista 60 e halvemmalla... Tilasinpa sitten sieltä.  :Hymy:  Katsoin kyllä tämänkin liikkeen tarjonnan ennen kyselyäni täällä, mutta jotenkin se meni ohi että oikea löytyykin ja vielä in stock.

T-man, parempi tuuri ensi kerralla.  :Vink:

----------


## t-man

Noo oisit saanu 60 euroo halvemmalla kuin B-C:stä, mut ens kerralla sitten  :Hymy:

----------


## usko juntunen

> ...Kiekot ovat myös omasta mielestä paras valinta jos tarkoitus on ajaa eikä rassata vehkeitä...



Totta! Noi pyörässä kiinniolevat on muistaakseni -08 keväällä ostetut eikä ole tarvinnut rassata. Tänä syksynä eka kerran kuikkasin laakereita ja täysin virheettömät olivat.




> Ookkona saanu Martat pelaamaan talvisaikaan vai onko tuo puhtaasti kesäpyörä?
> 
> Omat pyörät kun ovat olleet ympärivuotisessa käytössä, niin keposet Martat ovat pysytelleet hyllyn painona...



Martoista ei minkäänlaista talvikokemusta. Kesäkeleissä ei mitään ongelmia vaikka ovat vanhat, joskus -06 käytettynä ostetut.




> ...
> 
> Sain omankin Scale 30 projektini ajokuntoon, ensikokeilun perusteella ei voi muuta kuin sanoa että sehän lähtee käsistä! Alla vieläpä 2000 gr reenikiekot mutta en taidata kaivata yhtään kevyempiä kun noillakin liikkuu kuin itsestään. Käsittämättömän herkän ja nopean tuntuinen Fuel EX9:n jälkeen. 
> 
> Voi tule jo kevät että pääsee poluillekin testaamaan!



Mulla on EX8 ja pyöriä ullakolle tunkatessa huomasin saman.. :Leveä hymy:  Kesä on peruttu tältä vuuelta.. :Irvistys: 

Tuota katiskaani kasatessa ja punnattessa tuli ihan kantapään kautta todetuksi juttu mistä, oliko se Samu kun jossain topikissa mainitsi, että 7:lla alkavaan täpäriin tarvii muutakin kuin tukun seteleitä. Kymppikiloisen saa helposti keräiltyä jopa miljoonaloota osista jonkun muoviraamin ympärille.. :Cool:

----------


## kukavaa

> Sorry tämä nyt menee ihan offtopikkiin ,mutta mulla on ajoasento nimenomaan tekniseen ajoon parantunut sitä mukaa kun ohjainkannatin on lyhentynyt. Nykyään on 80mm 12 asteen kulmalla. 4 tuumaa joustoo ,mutta minä en toisaalta kisaakkaan.



tsorgen, että tyhmä kyselee offtopikkia, mutta mikshän vuoripyörässä stemmi voi olla lyhyt jos ei jopa olematon, mutta tiepyörässä alle 100mm on vain tyhmille?

----------


## Pekka L

Tätä kuvaa kun katto tarkemmin, niin polkimethan puuttuu,mutta kengät on tossa takana.
Onko kenties jotkut Pilot-systeemin polkimet hakusessa? :Leveä hymy:

----------


## jani86

> tsorgen, että tyhmä kyselee offtopikkia, mutta mikshän vuoripyörässä stemmi voi olla lyhyt jos ei jopa olematon, mutta tiepyörässä alle 100mm on vain tyhmille?



Itseänikin tämä kiinnostaa, kun joku muka sanoi, että jos alle 70mm stemmiä käyttää niin on muka väärän kokoinen pyörä. Ja kun katsot noita all-mountain pyöriä niin kyllä niissä monissa on se stemmi 40mm luokkaa. Itse juuri vaihdoin omaan am-pyörääni 40mm stemmin ja pidän kyllä paljon parempana sitä, kuin alunperin ollutta 75mm. Muutoksella asennosta tuli paljon rennompi.

----------


## usko juntunen

> Kun nyt mainittiin stemmi, niin omaan silmään stemmi näyttää enemmänkin lyhyeltä kuin pitkältä, mutta olihan se kuitenkin sen 100mm. *XC/marakisoihin tarkoitettuun pyörään* jos tarttee laittaa jotain 70mm tms. stemmiä, niin on kyllä mennyt rungon mitoituksessa jokin pahasti pieleen, tai kuskilla on normaalista poikkeava ruumiinrakenne. Poikkeuksena toki Fisherin G2 tms..



Vielä OT; Mutta tuossa ei puhuta AM-pyörästä :Hymy:

----------


## Pekka L

Noin yleistasolla voi todeta, että maantie- tai xc-kisapyörässä ajoasennon ei ole tarkoituskaan olla "rento". Pyörät, joilla tykitetään vauhdilla, ajoasento on tyypilliseti pidempi ja matalampi. Toisaalta pidempi kannatin rauhoittaa ohjausta, vauhdissakin.
AM-pyörässä on paree olla lyhyempi kannatin ja pystympi asento. On helpompi keulia yli esteiden, ohjata nopeasti jne.

Joku viisaampi voi selittää yksityiskohtaisemmin.

----------


## syklopaatti

näinhän se on ,että varsinkin kisakuskit suosivat pitkää/matalaa asentoo. Ite tykkään lyhyemmästa leveellä riserillä ,jopa xc-pyörässä.
Taas oma ikuinen projekti palasina. Kiekot jo tuli ja loppujenkin pitäs saapua tällä viikolla.

Voimansiirroks tulee XT/SLX ja jarruiks formulan oro 24. Mielenkiintoista siirtyä viimeinkin tubelesaikaan. :Kieli pitkällä:  Kumeiks tilasin WTB Weirwolf ust.
Edit. Kiekot Ztr flow hopen navoilla.

----------


## Mr.Auer

Eiks toi oo semmonen tireless  :Nolous:

----------


## LJL

> Eiks toi oo semmonen tireless



Anteeksi ihan jäätävä offtopic, mutta tuli kumitonta kommenkkaalia katsellessa (loistava väri & muutenkin hieno! [itsellä sama väri]) sekä tuosta heitosta heti mieleen tämä Kummelin sketsi @ 3:40: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ix4DboEgJ4s

----------


## DrJones

> Onpa mielenkiintoista nähdä muitakin BMC Trailfox 01-projekteja; tuossa alla kuva minun hieman alle 11 kiloisesta projektistani. Pyörä valmistui jo lokakuussa ja sillä tuli ajeltua jokunen lenkki ennen lumia. Pyörä tuntui oikein mainiolta; tosin meikäläisen edelliset kokemukset maastoajosta olivat muinaiselta 90-luvun alkupuolelta ja ajettu täysjäykällä teräsrunkoisella Spessun Stumpjumpperilla. Siis vertailukohta on aika erilainen. Voin sanoa, että kyllä tuli kaatuiltua Turun kivikoissa (samoilla poluilla kuin 2010 XC-SM ajettiin) ja polvisuojat oli pakko ostaa jo toisen lenkin jälkeen, jotta sästyisi suuremmilta.



Laittakaas tietoja BMC projekteista, millaisella setupilla olette päässeet millaiseen kokonaispainoon. jne. Tuosta ei ihan saa kaikista osista kuvan perusteella varmuutta.

Itselleni lähti eilen tilaukseen BMC:n fourstroke ja kun se runko on kohtuu painava, n. 2,5kg (mutta halpa) niin voi sitten vähän panostaa muihin osiin että ei ihan mahottoman painava tulis. Joku mainitsikin etuvaihtajan mallista, koskiko maininta vain trailfox:a vai myös fourstrokea? Itselläni on tarkoitus siirtää pääosin osat jäykkäperästä ja hankkia putkiosat ja muut pakolliset, sitten (ehkä) päivitellä jatkossa lisää. Jos malttais niin voisi tietysti odottaa rungon saapumista ennen muiden osien tilauksia, niin voisi sitten ihan itse tarkastaa tilanteen. Tietysti valmispyöristä saa vinkkiä mitkä osat pitäisi sopia. Mittailen painoja ja raportoin aikanaan lisää  :Hymy:

----------


## pmw

Nyt on meikäläiselläkin vähän erilaisempaa letkua:


Ehkä tällä pääsee vielä kevääksi pyöräileen.

----------


## Lehisj

[QUOTE=DrJones;1547645]Laittakaas tietoja BMC projekteista, millaisella setupilla olette päässeet millaiseen kokonaispainoon. jne. Tuosta ei ihan saa kaikista osista kuvan perusteella varmuutta.

No tuosta minun setistäni löytyvät seuraavat osat:
Stan's Crest-kehät Tune King ja Kong navoilla ja muistaakseni DT Comp-puolilla sekä Funworks S-Light titaanikasetti
Normi Rocket Ron-renkaat litkutettuina
Sram X9 shortcage takavaihtaja + X0 Grippari
Campan C9-ketjut ja MRP:n ketjunohjuri (setti on 1x9)
Funworks S-Light kammet/keskiö + FSA 36t sinkularatas
Avid Elixir CR-jarrut
Superstar Components pikalinkut, satulatolpan panta ja jarrulevyt
3T Doric Team (setback) tolppa ja Tune Speedneedle Marathon-satula
Funworks S-Light-ohjainlaakeri, Synace F99-kannatin, Easton Monkeylite-hiilaritanko ja Ritchey-gripit
Rock Shox Revelation XX-haarukka
Niin ja XTR-pedaalit

----------


## DrJones

Kiitoksia spekseistä.

BMC:n ostajat, kai siinä tuli vaihtajan korvake mukana? Ainakaan irto-osista en moisia löytänyt, vaikka olisi varalle yhden hommannut. Jos joku on varma, niin se on ainakin ihan varma, että lähikaupasta niitä ei saa :P

----------


## Itsok

> Kiitoksia spekseistä.
> 
> BMC:n ostajat, kai siinä tuli vaihtajan korvake mukana? Ainakaan irto-osista en moisia löytänyt, vaikka olisi varalle yhden hommannut. Jos joku on varma, niin se on ainakin ihan varma, että lähikaupasta niitä ei saa :P



Kokemus on osoittanut, että internetin ihmeellisestä maailmasta saa usein jopa nopeammin kuin lähikaupasta http://derailleurhanger.com/bmc.htm  :Hymy:

----------


## Jahvetti

> Kiitoksia spekseistä.
> 
> BMC:n ostajat, kai siinä tuli vaihtajan korvake mukana?



Omassa trailfoxissa tuli, luulen että kaikissa tulee. Käsittääkseni jonkun toisen ongelmat bikepalastin kanssa koski jotain muun merkkistä runkoa.

----------


## Jahvetti

> Joku mainitsikin etuvaihtajan mallista, koskiko maininta vain trailfox:a vai myös fourstrokea?



Ainakin vanhemman malliset yläpannalliset shimanot(slx, xt,-2010) eivät tahdo aina olla yhteen sopivia, dremelillä oli joku saanut mahtumaan, itse en. Saksan foorumeilta luin tuosta asiasta kanssa, osalla toimii osalla ei. Srammiin jouduin tyytymään mutta muutaman käyttökerran jälkeen ei harmita enää pätkääkään.

Alapannallinenkaan ei sitten käy myöskään.

----------


## DrJones

> Ainakin vanhemman malliset yläpannalliset shimanot(slx, xt,-2010) eivät tahdo aina olla yhteen sopivia, dremelillä oli joku saanut mahtumaan, itse en. Saksan foorumeilta luin tuosta asiasta kanssa, osalla toimii osalla ei. Srammiin jouduin tyytymään mutta muutaman käyttökerran jälkeen ei harmita enää pätkääkään.
> 
> Alapannallinenkaan ei sitten käy myöskään.



Kiitokset tiedoista. Pitänee malttaa odottaa osatilaus napin kanssa sen aikaa että runko on saapunut ja kokemuksen myötä todettu käykö nykyinen XT:n etuvaihtaja vaiko eikö.

Muutoin ostoskorista löytyy seuraavia, xtr vaihdevaijereita ja muita nippeleitä en listannut. Satulaputkesta on muualla niin hyvä tarjous, että pitää vielä katsoa tilauspaikkoja, nuo hinnat on kaikki bike discountista.
Tuote	: Malli:	Paino:	Hinta:
Tanko: 	Truvativ Noir Team Riserbar: 	170: 	80
Stemmi: 	Truvativ Stylo team 31,8: 	130: 	35
Satulaputki: 	Thomson Elite 31,6, 367mm: 	223: 	70
Juomapulloteline:	BBB Bottle cage FibreCage BBC-12: 	25: 	22
Tupit:	Odi rufian: 	110	25
Satulaputken kiristin:	Fun works N-Light Titan 34,9mm: 	9: 	16
Linkut etu+taka navan: 	Fun Works N-Light Titan:  	48: 	50
Takavaihtaja:	XTR Rear Derailleur RD-M972 SGS Carbon: 	182: 	125
Yhteensä:		897:	423

----------


## xtrainer80

Huono kuva kun en omista kunnon kameraa, mutta tässä oma projekti valmiina tai "valmiina", ainakin satulatolppa tulee vielä vaihtumaan ja ehkä satulakin. Muutama lenkki takana ja voisin kuvata pyörää kahdella sanalla; herkkä ja nopea.  :Hymy:

----------


## pööräilijä

> Huono kuva kun en omista kunnon kameraa, mutta tässä oma projekti valmiina tai "valmiina", ainakin satulatolppa tulee vielä vaihtumaan ja ehkä satulakin. Muutama lenkki takana ja voisin kuvata pyörää kahdella sanalla; herkkä ja nopea. 
> 
> _Scotti_



Todella upea tuli !  :Hymy:  Kisoja odotellessa  :Hymy:  Ainoo mikä häirittee silmään on toi dura-ace maantievaihtajan asento. Mutta kai se oikein on säädetty.

----------


## Liraren

Maantiepyörässä on isommat rattaat ja erilaiset putkikulmat.

Mahtava pyörä xtrainerkasikymppisellä! xc:tä puhtaimillaan. Sitä se tuollasella ajaminen on, herkkää ja nopeaa. Helevetin hieno.

----------


## T-mo

> Ainakin vanhemman malliset yläpannalliset shimanot(slx, xt,-2010) eivät tahdo aina olla yhteen sopivia, dremelillä oli joku saanut mahtumaan, itse en. Saksan foorumeilta luin tuosta asiasta kanssa, osalla toimii osalla ei. Srammiin jouduin tyytymään mutta muutaman käyttökerran jälkeen ei harmita enää pätkääkään.
> 
> Alapannallinenkaan ei sitten käy myöskään.



Mä sain dremelöimällä etuvaihtajan toimimaan Trailfoxissa. Tai no, koeajo tehdään kun lumet sulaa, mutta sisätiloissa näyttäis toimivan. Mulla on siis Shimano SLX etuvaihtaja 3x10 voimansiirrolle (Dynasys) ja metallia tosiaan piti poistaa ihan reilusti vaihtajan häkistä. Toisessa pyörässä on 2010 Shimano SLX (3x9) etuvaihtaja ja siinä häkin muotoilu on erilainen kuin BMC:hen laittamassani.

----------


## xtrainer80

> Todella upea tuli !  Kisoja odotellessa  Ainoo mikä häirittee silmään on toi dura-ace maantievaihtajan asento. Mutta kai se oikein on säädetty.



Kiitos, pitkään vaan pitää vielä malttaa ennen kuin viivalle pääsee.  :Irvistys: 

Maantievaihtajan pantahan oli 34,9 mm putkelle, ja scottin 38 mm putkea varten sitä joutui dremelöimään aikalailla jotta sai sopimaan. Voi olla että sen takia se näyttää olevan oudossa asennossa? Se kuitenkin toimii tuossa kuin ajatus, vaikka itsekin olin aika skeptinen sen suhteen. Vaihtajina on X.0 gripparit ja asento säädetty välille 1-2.





> Mahtava pyörä xtrainerkasikymppisellä! xc:tä puhtaimillaan. Sitä se  tuollasella ajaminen on, herkkää ja nopeaa. Helevetin hieno.



Arvelinkin että on varmaan teikäläisen makuun.  :Vink:

----------


## LJL

> tässä oma projekti valmiina tai "valmiina"



Erittäin herkullisen näköinen kokoonpano  :Hymy:  Onnea projektin "valmistumisesta"!

Meikällä päällä erittäin kova kuume päivittää keula (Magura Durin) ja jarrut (Magura Marta SL), huomaa siitä että sormi jatkuvasti Ebay.de-liipasimella… Kunhan päivitykset hommailtu & asenneltu, voi tulla aika sukulaissielu tuon sinun pyöräsi kanssa.  :Vink:

----------


## tero76

xtrainerille.

Mitä painaa?

Nuo kiekot, onko treeniin?

----------


## xtrainer80

> xtrainerille.
> 
> Mitä painaa?
> 
> Nuo kiekot, onko treeniin?



On treenikiekot eli DT-Swiss X1900. 

Ei oo tarkkaa vaakaa, mutta henkilövaa-alla näyttäisi olevan kammottavat 10 kg polkimineen kaikkineen. Painavat kiekot ja contin sisäkumit (200 gr/kpl), not for weight weenies.  :Sarkastinen:  Lisäksi satulatolppa ja satula on sarjassamme "törkeen painavat". Mutta ne vaihtuu. Kisakunnossa mennään kyllä alle 9 kg, mutta ei ehkä ihan 8,5 kg jota jossain vaiheessa veikkailin.





> Erittäin herkullisen näköinen kokoonpano  Onnea projektin "valmistumisesta"!
> 
> Meikällä päällä erittäin kova kuume päivittää keula (Magura Durin) ja  jarrut (Magura Marta SL), huomaa siitä että sormi jatkuvasti  Ebay.de-liipasimella… Kunhan päivitykset hommailtu & asenneltu, voi  tulla aika sukulaissielu tuon sinun pyöräsi kanssa.



Kiitos vaan, juu kyllä niitä päivityksiä pyörii mielessä... XTR:n polkimet, pakka jne... Vaikka olen yrittänyt hankkia osat niin että ei heti tarvitse päivitellä.  :Hymy:

----------


## pööräilijä

> Kiitos, pitkään vaan pitää vielä malttaa ennen kuin viivalle pääsee. 
> 
> ***



Joo, mutta kun nytten hiihtelee ja ajelee lumipoluilla, on se into kevään tullessa aivan tajuton  :Hymy:  Eka kisakin tuntuu aivan taivaalliselta, vaikkei sää olisikaan mikään kaksinen  :Sarkastinen: 

Ittelle tulee pari muovipyörää kanssa ja ensiksi jäykkäperä  :Hymy:  katotaan jos sais pikkusen viilaamalla lähelle tuota scalen painoa  :Hymy:

----------


## DrJones

BMC:n Traill Foxeista kiinnostuneita saattaapi kiinnostaa 1/2011 MountainBike (Saksankielinen) lehden testi, jonka voitti Specialized SJ FSR Expert Carbon, ja hyvänä kakkosena tuli TrailFox TF 01! Saksan ekasta tentistä tuli muinoin hylsy, niin lopetin kurssin siihen, joten montaa sanaa en ymmärrä, mutta Saksalaisissa lehdissä on kivoja käppyröitä ja kuvaajia (joista etenkin insinööri aina innostuu), joten pitihän se lehti ärrältä mukaan ottaa. Jos jaksaisi näpytellä niin voisihan tuon kääntäjällä kääntää, mutta halukkaat voivat tuolta kurkata. 

https://picasaweb.google.com/jokoist...76507537761314

https://picasaweb.google.com/jokoist...78031743762578

Alkaa nuo BMC:n tarjoukset vaikuttaa entistä paremmalta, kun ei ainakaan luokkansa jumbosta ole kysymys =)

----------


## VanhaPate

Tossa jutussa oleva Trailfox on uudempaa vuosikertaa kuin ne Bikepalastissa myynnissä olevat rungot. Geometria on hieman muuttunut, keulakulma mm. on loivempi.

----------


## phebis

Joo... mulla löytyy toi lehti. Oli Giant reignin kanssa parhaat alamäkipyörät. Ylämäkeen sitten vähän hitaampia. Stumppi voitti just monipuolisuutensa takia.

Toi miinus tossa arvostelutaulukossa on korkea painopiste...

----------


## DrJones

> Tossa jutussa oleva Trailfox on uudempaa vuosikertaa kuin ne Bikepalastissa myynnissä olevat rungot. Geometria on hieman muuttunut, keulakulma mm. on loivempi.



Tuo 2009 malli näyttää tismalleen samalta perän osalta: http://www.bikepalast.com/product_in...e-D-mpfer.html Ohjainkulma on näköjään muuttunut. Mutta 2008 malli on kyllä täysin eri näköinen. Mukavinta luettavaa itselleni (fourstroke tilattu) oli se, että VPP linkkua ei ainakaan haukuttu lyttyyn. Koko artikkeli on vielä lukematta, mutta yhteenveto tuli naputeltua tekstiksi ja käännettyä.

Parin eri kääntäjän (google ja babelfish) ja muutaman sanastokorjauksen jälkeinen tankero englanti käännös:

<robottikäännös>
Around the revised VPP rear BMC has constructed its Trailfox. And the poaching prefer to down-hill sections, which may preferably be fast. Especially here thrilled the 150-mm suspension by both to be his sensitivity in dealing with pebbles and by can-do qualities rooted on steep sections. Excellent for downhill affinity fit fine, tubeless-compatible wheels of Haven Easton. Thus the precious product is Trailfox naturally in the lane. The driving line should be corrected in the short notice? No problem, the wide handlebars Easton is a real help. More emphasis needs at the wheel for it but in tight trail turns - with the 349 mm bottom bracket is very high, also the steering angle is very shallow (65,5 o). The driver sits stell something to the fox. Despite the higher weight of the driving is good, in the steep climbs the rear scores with strong traction.

Conclusion: tourer in search of the great adventure lie at Trailfox just right. You happy with the bike rich skiing pleasure.

Very good.

+ Excellent Chassis (Frame?)
+ Smooth running downhill 
+ Very good support Vario (Säädettävä satulaputki?)
-High center of gravity 

Weight: Complete Bike / Frame / Fork
</robottikäännös>

----------


## Itsok

Ei taida BMC:ssä olla VPP-perä vaan APS-linkuin toteutettu jousitus. Jokatapauksessa molemmilla saa hyvin toimivan jousituksen.

----------


## Patrik

> 349 mm bottom bracket is very high, also the steering angle is very shallow (65,5 o).



 Milläköhän keulalla BMC on mitannut ohjauskulman ja keskiökorkeuden, kun ilmottavat itse mitoiksi 66,5 ja -13mm?

----------


## DrJones

> Ei taida BMC:ssä olla VPP-perä vaan APS-linkuin toteutettu jousitus. Jokatapauksessa molemmilla saa hyvin toimivan jousituksen.



Joo, tuo on suoraan lehdestä kopioitua. Vähän hakusessä nämä jousitus asiat, mutta sen verran tuosta wikipediasta:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DW-link

Että tuo BMC:n APS näyttää enemmän DW linkulta, josta siis Giant käyttää Maestro nimeä?

http://www.bmc-racing.com/int-en/tec...features2.html

Tuossa kuvassa näkyy hyvin tuo linkku (vaikka onkin eri pyörä):
http://cdn2.media.cyclingnews.future..._00131_600.jpg

Tuossakin nuo Giant ja BMC niputettiin samaan kategoriaan "short link suspensions":
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk%3A...nk_suspensions

Menikö tämä nyt ihan metsään?

----------


## DrJones

> Milläköhän keulalla BMC on mitannut ohjauskulman ja keskiökorkeuden, kun ilmottavat itse mitoiksi 66,5 ja -13mm?



Tuossa lehtijutussa on ainakin 150mm Talas, oisko sillä?

----------


## Patrik

> Tuossa lehtijutussa on ainakin 150mm Talas, oisko sillä?



Sitten on jompikumpi mitannut väärin. Asteen loivempi ohjauskulma vaatii kuitenkin sen vajaan tuuman pidemmän keulan. Eikä -13mm bb-dropilla paksullakaan rengastuksella pitäis päästä 34,9cm keskiökorkeuteen.
Ei sillä nyt väliä ole periaatteessa, jännä vaan että noinkin eri mitat on ilmotettu.

----------


## Tmh

Sakemanneilla on mittaukset päin metsää aika usein. Monesti mittaavat testattavista pyöristään senttejä pidempiä joustomatkoja kun valmistaja ilmoittaa yms. kivaa. Nyt näyttäisi olevan keulakulmat hakusessa.

----------


## Dalmore

Soul Cycles Dillinger 20" 


Stanin valkoiset Arch kehät jo on. Kevään aikana katsellaan muita palikoita, ehkä sininen King ohjainlaakeri?

----------


## DrJones

BMC fourstroke M kokoisena tuli tänään noudettua postista ja hienon näköistä työtähän se on. Pikkaisen koki kolahduksen jostain luettu "Sveitsissä käsin hitsattu" kommentit, kun rungossa lukee ihan rehellisesti "Made in Taiwan" :P





Painoja: 
Fourstoke runko M koko + Fox RP2 iskari = 2,92 kg
BMC satulaputken pikalinkku = 50g
FSA Zero stack (FZ-3) ohjainlaakeri = 102g

Ongelmia:
Aikanaan Reban putki katkaistu turhan niukaksi, ja nyky setupilla keulaputki jää 15mm stemmin ylälaidasta vajaaksi. 3mm pitäisi jättää tilaa ohjainputken korkille, joten 12mm pitäisi saada lisää tilaa ohjainlaakeri vaihtamalla. Tuo FSA ohjainlaakeri on siis ala -ja yläosan mitoiltaan yhteensä 25mm korkea. Zero stack ohjainlaakereita ei ihan hirveästi löydy, mutta onneksi löytyy matalia. Vahvin kandidaatti tällä hetkellä on Ritchey Superlogic ZS44 (Stack height: 12,1mm): http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k69...s44-1-1-8.html jossa arveluttaa ainoastaan nuo keraamiset laakerit, voiko niihin luottaa?

Toinen vaihtoehto olisi Tune Budu (9,8 mm): http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k69...rsatz-rot.html, mutta en ole ihan varma onko se Zero stack, vai muu semi integroitu, jolla on sama halkaisia, alapään laakeri näyttää kuvan perusteella aavistuksen korkeammalta kuin nuo ZS laakerit. 

Sitten olisi tietysti Cane Creek Aer ZS (näyttää riittävän matalalta): http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k69...t-schwarz.html Mutta jotenkin en tiedä uskaltaisiko tuollaseen vain toisesta päästä laakeroituun maantielle tarkoitettuun laakeriin luottaa maastoajossa. En itse ole valmis riskeeraamaan luotettavuutta 20g (vs tune) tai 53g (vs richey) painon kevennyksen takia, kun tuo runko kuitenkin on kohtalaisen painava.

Tietysti muutaman lisämillin voi saada vielä etsimällä sopivan stemmin, tuossa kuvassa olevassa on korkeutta 40mm, ainakin 38mm korkeita olen nähnyt.

----------


## Eros

paljonko xtrainerilla rungon paino? luulisi että heittämällä alle kympin paino... muistitko ottaa juomapullot veke  :Vink: 

ja helvetin hienohan sen on, kelpaisi.

----------


## elasto

> Ongelmia:
> Aikanaan Reban putki katkaistu turhan niukaksi, ja nyky setupilla keulaputki jää 15mm stemmin ylälaidasta vajaaksi. 3mm pitäisi jättää tilaa ohjainputken korkille, joten 12mm pitäisi saada lisää tilaa ohjainlaakeri vaihtamalla. Tuo FSA ohjainlaakeri on siis ala -ja yläosan mitoiltaan yhteensä 25mm korkea. Zero stack ohjainlaakereita ei ihan hirveästi löydy, mutta onneksi löytyy matalia. Vahvin kandidaatti tällä hetkellä on Ritchey Superlogic ZS44 (Stack height: 12,1mm): http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k69...s44-1-1-8.html jossa arveluttaa ainoastaan nuo keraamiset laakerit, voiko niihin luottaa?
> 
> Toinen vaihtoehto olisi Tune Budu (9,8 mm): http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k69...rsatz-rot.html, mutta en ole ihan varma onko se Zero stack, vai muu semi integroitu, jolla on sama halkaisia, alapään laakeri näyttää kuvan perusteella aavistuksen korkeammalta kuin nuo ZS laakerit. 
> 
> Sitten olisi tietysti Cane Creek Aer ZS (näyttää riittävän matalalta): http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k69...t-schwarz.html Mutta jotenkin en tiedä uskaltaisiko tuollaseen vain toisesta päästä laakeroituun maantielle tarkoitettuun laakeriin luottaa maastoajossa. En itse ole valmis riskeeraamaan luotettavuutta 20g (vs tune) tai 53g (vs richey) painon kevennyksen takia, kun tuo runko kuitenkin on kohtalaisen painava.
> 
> Tietysti muutaman lisämillin voi saada vielä etsimällä sopivan stemmin, tuossa kuvassa olevassa on korkeutta 40mm, ainakin 38mm korkeita olen nähnyt.



Mun tietääkseni toi Tune ja Ritchey on ihan samanlaisia semi-integroituja laakereita. Kutsutaan tosiaan myös nimellä "zero stack". Noille nyt on miljoona eri nimitystä samoille laakerityypeille: http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-...dset-standards

Mulla on pari tuollaista Bubua ja hyviä laakereita ovat.

----------


## Pekka L

> Ongelmia:
> Aikanaan Reban putki katkaistu turhan niukaksi, ja nyky setupilla keulaputki jää 15mm stemmin ylälaidasta vajaaksi...



Tuttua. Tuo 25mm on sikakorkea puoli-integroiduksi laakeriksi, suurin osahan tulee tuosta kartiosta laakerin päällä.
Kannattimia löytyy matalimmillaan 35mm klemmarilla. 

Jos paino ei ole suuri ongelma, voi kaulaputkea jatkaa turvallisesti sellaisella putken sisään tulevalla jatkolla. Löytyy lähiliikkeestä joka myy BBB:n osia, maksaa jotain 20€.
http://www.bbbparts.com/proinfo3.php...s&LC=EN&Y=2011

----------


## kontio

> Jos paino ei ole suuri ongelma, voi kaulaputkea jatkaa turvallisesti sellaisella putken sisään tulevalla jatkolla. Löytyy lähiliikkeestä joka myy BBB:n osia, maksaa jotain 20€.
> http://www.bbbparts.com/proinfo3.php...s&LC=EN&Y=2011



Tai sorvillakin voinee pyöräyttää sopivan jatkon jossa on kynnys liitoskohdassa ja liimalla kiinni (tiggaamaan en ehkä alkais, voi hiilikuitu tykätä pahaa siellä haarukan toisessa päässä).

Funktio sille jatkolle kuitenkin on vain tarjota lisää kiinnityspintaa stemmille eikä se mihinkään sieltä karata voi. 

Mutta eiköhän toi BBB:n systeemi ole se helpoin tapa.

----------


## DrJones

> Mun tietääkseni toi Tune ja Ritchey on ihan samanlaisia semi-integroituja laakereita. Kutsutaan tosiaan myös nimellä "zero stack". Noille nyt on miljoona eri nimitystä samoille laakerityypeille: http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-...dset-standards
> 
> Mulla on pari tuollaista Bubua ja hyviä laakereita ovat.



Joo, taidan vaihtaa Bubuun, kun viimein löysin mittoja sille, näyttäisi että alalaakerinsovitus on alle pyörän upotussyvyyden (10mm), ollen 9.4mm:
http://www.pedalator.com/VTT/inventa...ubu_bottom.jpg
http://www.pedalator.com/VTT/inventa...E/Bubu_top.jpg
Tosiaan kuvista näyttikin että alapää on korkeampi, mutta ei selvinnyt miten paljon. Tämä asia nyt siis hoidossa  :Hymy: 

Mutta ei siinä vielä kaikki, tuo etuvaihtajan ihmeellisyyskin siis selvisi, vaihtajia on 34,9mm pannalla, mutta BMC:ssä pystyputki on 35,2mm! Mitä ihmettä! Mittasin saman vanhasta Felt:stä ja siinä se sama mitta on 34,1mm. Minulla on vääntynyt Deore 34,9mm etuvaihtaja hyllyssä, jota hellästi sovittelin BMC;hen, no eihän se tietenkään siihen mene. Ilmeisesti Dremmelillä hionnalla olette tarkoittaneet juuri tätä? Ja onko siis näin, että SRAM etuvaihtajan panta on väljempi mitoitukseltaan, ja sopisi tuohon BMC;n pystyputkeen suoraan?

Sinänsä mielenkiintoista, koska rungon mukana tulleessa manuaalissa kuvissa on XT yläpannallinen etuvaihtaja...

----------


## xtrainer80

> paljonko xtrainerilla rungon paino? luulisi että heittämällä alle kympin paino... muistitko ottaa juomapullot veke 
> 
> ja helvetin hienohan sen on, kelpaisi.



Runko painaa kilon.. Pullot mukana puntarissa mutta tyhjinä.  :Vink: 

Nuo painavat kiekot vaihdetaan kevyempiin ja litkutetaan renkaat niin lähtee 1 kg..  Tolppa ja satula vaihtuu 200gr kevyempiin. Sitten ollaan jo "reilusti" alle 9 kg.  :Hymy:

----------


## izmo

> Runko painaa kilon.. Pullot mukana puntarissa mutta tyhjinä. 
> 
> Nuo painavat kiekot vaihdetaan kevyempiin ja litkutetaan renkaat niin lähtee 1 kg..  Tolppa ja satula vaihtuu 200gr kevyempiin. Sitten ollaan jo "reilusti" alle 9 kg.



Kulkeeko kovaa... pysyykö perässä?  :Vink:

----------


## xtrainer80

> Kulkeeko kovaa... pysyykö perässä?



Pyörä kulkis mutta en tiiä onko kuski kesällä pyörän tasolla... Mutta kyllä mä takapyörässä yritän roikkua jos peesin tarjoot.  :Vink:

----------


## Jahvetti

> Ilmeisesti Dremmelillä hionnalla olette tarkoittaneet juuri tätä? Ja onko siis näin, että SRAM etuvaihtajan panta on väljempi mitoitukseltaan, ja sopisi tuohon BMC;n pystyputkeen suoraan?



Ei ollut trailfoxissa ongelmana tuo putken paksuus vaan chainstayn osuminen vaihtajan häkkiin jousituksen ollessa lähellä maksimia, iskari tyhjennettynä sen huomaa.

Kannattaa sinunkin mitata keskiön leveys, saattaa olla rotsausvaraa reilusti siellä.

Taitaa nuo BMC:n toleranssit olla aika runsaat :Sarkastinen:

----------


## DrJones

> Ei ollut trailfoxissa ongelmana tuo putken paksuus vaan chainstayn osuminen vaihtajan häkkiin jousituksen ollessa lähellä maksimia, iskari tyhjennettynä sen huomaa.
> 
> Kannattaa sinunkin mitata keskiön leveys, saattaa olla rotsausvaraa reilusti siellä.
> 
> Taitaa nuo BMC:n toleranssit olla aika runsaat



Kiitokset tarkennuksesta, pitääpä laskea ilmat pihalle iskarista ja pistää XT:n vaihtaja valeeseen kiinni niin asia selviää. 

Keskiön leveys oli kyllä ihan se jota XT kampien asennus manuaalissakin mainittiin, eli 73mm, jolloin ohjeen mukaan laitoin yhden spacerin oikean kammen puolelle. Saattaisi kyllä kampi upota ilman spaceriakin aika tarkasti kohdalleen, jäi jonkin verran upotusvaraa vasemman puolen kampeen, en sitten tiedä olisiko tuo kokeilemisen arvoinen juttu, vai liekkö ihan normaalia että pari milliä jää urista 'käyttämättä'.

----------


## Jahvetti

> Keskiön leveys oli kyllä ihan se jota XT kampien asennus manuaalissakin mainittiin, eli 73mm, jolloin ohjeen mukaan laitoin yhden spacerin oikean kammen puolelle. Saattaisi kyllä kampi upota ilman spaceriakin aika tarkasti kohdalleen, jäi jonkin verran upotusvaraa vasemman puolen kampeen, en sitten tiedä olisiko tuo kokeilemisen arvoinen juttu, vai liekkö ihan normaalia että pari milliä jää urista 'käyttämättä'.



Ok, itsellä oli reilu milli ylimääräistä.

Luulen että se prikka on ihan hyvä jättää sinne.

----------


## skuba

Tämän ketjun ansiosta minäkin innostuin BMC:stä vanhan Cannondale Jekylin tilalle. TF01:stä ei löytynyt L-kokoa, niin tilasin sitten TF03:n (2009). Tästä löytyi aika heikosti tietoa. Itse runko on saman näköinen kuin TF01/TF02, mutta takahaarukka näyttää samalta kuin jossain muutaman vuoden takaisessa TF01:ssä. Joustoa on 120 mm ja haarukaksi tulee Revelationin 140 mm, joka hiukan komenpensoi sitä, että keskimäärin näiden ohjauskulmia on moitittu liian jyrkiksi. Vanhasta pyörästä etuvaihtaja, satulatolppa ja ketjut eivät käyneet. Tämä vaati pitemmät ketjut, kuin Jekyl. Eiköhän tämäkin valmistu ennen kesää.

Mitatut painot:
Runko (sis iskarin) 2875 g
Mukana tullut FSA ohjainlaakeri 92 g (+käpy 10 g)
Satulatolpan kiristin 50 g

----------


## Ropples

Tänään tuli haettua oma Trailfox TF01 vm. 09.
Ilmoitettu paino: 3kg
Mitattu paino: 3.01kg (runko+iskari+satulaklemmari+ohjainlaakerin kupit jotka olivat valmiiksi asennetut).

On kyllä kaunista katseltavaa. Sitten pitää vaan saada kaikki loput osat..

----------


## kanttiinin tollo

> Lopuksi asennus. Nyt ei jää enää renkaan korkeudesta kiinni! Leveyttä rajoittaa ketjulinja ainakin toistaiseksi, mutta 2,5" riittänee... Kuvassa se Ardent, jonka päälle jäi tilaa n.2mm.



Goddamn.  Et sitten tuollaisesta operaatiosta mitään maininnut. Vaikka olis kai mun pitänyt tietää jo siitä ettei Ardentti tuohon pyörään ole ajettavaksi tarkoitettu...

----------


## Pekka L

Jaa no v*tustako mää noista renkaista mitään tiedän, jotain piti kokeilla kun kerran oikein valmistaja oli sitä mieltä, että toi katiska on Maxxiseille tai Kendoille suunniteltu.
Toiset tekee mitä osaa, toiset mitä huvittaa :Hymy:

----------


## DrJones

> Kiitokset tarkennuksesta, pitääpä laskea ilmat pihalle iskarista ja pistää XT:n vaihtaja valeeseen kiinni niin asia selviää.



Tutkinnot suoritettu, yläpannallinen XT etuvaihtaja käy BMC fourstoke:en. Alapannallinen Deore etuvaihtaja ei käy, vaan se ottaa kiinni iskarin alpään kiinnityksen vahvistuksen hitsisaumaan. Vaikka pystyputkessa on 0.3mm paksuutta enemmän kuin nimellinen etuvaihtajan pannan paksuus, niin käsivoimin puristaen pannan saa kuitenkin istumaan niin että ruuvin saa kiristettyä käsin paikalleen. Tyhjensin siis iskarin kun etuvaihtaja oli suurinpiirtein paikallaan ja painon rungon satulasta jousituksen pohjaan, parin sentin marginaali jää linkkuihin ja haarukkaan, joten no hätä.

Intouduin samalla tutkimaan jousituksen mittaa, mittasin siten, että pistin pyörän seinää vasten pystyyn ja vatupassin vaakaputken ja satulaputken kulmaan, ja vatupassilla piirsin seinään viivan, sitten painoin iskari tyhjänä satulasta pohjaan ja piirsin taas viivan seinään. Tulos oli 85mm. Ihmettelin että missäs on loput 15mm, mutta sitten aloin miettiä että onko taka-akselilta varren takia enemmän liikettä kuin keskiöstä mitattuna, mutta matemaattinen aivo ei nyt toimi ihan täydellisesti, pitänee koittaa toistaa mittaus jotenkin keskiö penkkiin tuettuna ja yrittäen liikuttaa taka-akselia.

Ihan ei nyt toteudu ajatus "melkein ilmaisesta" täpäristä, kun ajatus oli, että jäykkäperästä siirretään osat ja ostetaan runko ja pakolliset putkiosat, kun eilen lähti tilaus:
-Tune Bubu ohjainlaakeri
-XTR shadow takavaihtaja
-XTR yläpannallinen etuvaihtaja
-XTR vaijerit
-XTR Ketjut
-KCNC titan pikalinkut
-Fun Works N-Light Titan satulapanta
-ODI Ruffian tupit
-Easton EA90 stemmi

Sitten vähän satunnaista sälää ja pari pikkujuttua vanhaan jäykkäperään että senkin saa ajokuntoon, niin tilausta onkin yllättäen rapiat 600€ sisässä :P Muuten olen tulevaan setuppiin paperilla tyytyväinen, mutta Scorpion storen mega alesta ostettu satulatolppa jäi vähän kaivelemaan, kun painoikin yli 300g ja Thomson Elite tolppa tarjous kerkesi mennä ohi suun. Joten sen osalta jää nyt sitten kevennys paineita tulevaisuuteen kiekko setin lisäksi. Mutta all in all, aika tarkkaan tonnilla pitäisi saada täpäri asialliseen kuntoon ja vanha jäykkäperä jonkinlaiseen kuosiin mm. alkuperäisillä osilla joita aikanaan sen hankinnassa tuli mukana ja joita on tullut päiviteltyä vuosien varrella =)

----------


## Jahvetti

> Ihan ei nyt toteudu ajatus "melkein ilmaisesta" täpäristä, kun ajatus oli, että jäykkäperästä siirretään osat ja ostetaan runko ja pakolliset putkiosat



Tuttu tunne, itselläkin oli tarkoitus tehdä budjettipyörä mutta niin kovin on vakuuttanut tuo runko muutamalla lenkillä että on kiekkosettiä, kammet, putkiosaa yms päivitystä tuloillaan :Hymy:

----------


## time



----------


## time

Ensimmäinen kuva Samulta lainatuilla kiekoilla

----------


## kmw

^hieno on timen prokkis!

----------


## Ropples

Pitää nyt varmuuden vuoksi kysyä että minkä kokoinen panta pitää olla etuvaihtajalla BMCn Trailfoxissa?

Varmaan pitäisi ottaa silmä käteen mutta kun nyt ei löydy vastausta mihin voi luottaa, eikä tommosta putkenpaksuusmittaria nyt tähän hätään löydy.

----------


## DrJones

> Pitää nyt varmuuden vuoksi kysyä että minkä kokoinen panta pitää olla etuvaihtajalla BMCn Trailfoxissa?
> 
> Varmaan pitäisi ottaa silmä käteen mutta kun nyt ei löydy vastausta mihin voi luottaa, eikä tommosta putkenpaksuusmittaria nyt tähän hätään löydy.



En tiedä siihen vastausta, mutta vastaan ihan huvikseni kuitenkin, että Fourstrokessa 34,9mm. Jos Trailfoxiin menee 31,6mm satulaputki, kuten Fourstrokeen, niin olettaisin että sama menee siihenkin.

----------


## Jahvetti

> Pitää nyt varmuuden vuoksi kysyä että minkä kokoinen panta pitää olla etuvaihtajalla BMCn Trailfoxissa?



Jep, kuten tohtori tuossa arvelikin niin vahvistan että panta pitää olla trailfoxissa 34,9mm

----------


## mkb

Siinä se alkaa olla aikalailla kasassa. Kunhan viimeiset säädöt on tehty laitan vähän tasokkaampaa kuvaa tuonne pyöräkuvaketjuun..

----------


## phebis

Nyt on pakko kysyä noista BMC:n etuvaihtajista... jos vaihtoehtoina on SLX tai XT, niin mitkä siihen ny sopii... ylävetonen sen pitää olla, mutta... mikä ny esim siihen menis. En oikein oo perehtyny noihin etuvaihtajiin...

----------


## LJL

Oma (jatkuva) Commencal Skin -pyöräprojektini on viimeaikoina edistynyt kiekkojen, keulan ja jarrujen osalta. Homma lähti liikkeelle suunnilleen tästä pisteestä, kun molemmat pyörät olivat palasina keittiön lattialla, ja Ritcheyn treenikiekkopari saapui huollosta, jossa ne olivat rihdattavina. Lisäksi takakiekosta vaihdettiin kehä, jonka edeltäjä kieroutui pannutuksessa 30 km/h:n vaudista Ounasvaaran laskettelurinteessä:



Uusi keula löytyi Saksan Ebaystä; 2010 Fox F100RL FIT, jolle vaaka näytti tyydyttävää 1447g painoa kaulaputki lyhennettynä. Kevennystä tuli yli 200g edeltäjästä Rock Shox Reba Teamista. Toiminnan pitäisi olla asianmukaista, valinnassa painoivat myös hyvät huoltomahdollisuudet kotimaassa:

 

Ebay.de:stä löytyivät niin ikään uudet jarrut, 2011 Magura Marta SL:t. Painoa jarruille tuli pitkillä letkuilla 240 ja 241g, 160mm jarrulevyille 98g molemmille. Edeltäviin Avid Juicy seiskoihin (joita ei tullut koskaan punnittua) verrattuna tuli myös ihan reilusti painonsäästöä. Jarruletkujen lyhennyksestä tuli varsinainen show, minkä vuoksi homma seisoo tällä hetkellä. Letkujen lyhennykseen liittyviä kuvia ja spekulaatiota enemmän tuolla: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...ad.php?t=41368. On ne vaan aikas hyvännäköiset, erityisesti nuo kuitukahvat:

 

Muita päivityksiä tässä vaiheessa ovat uusi Ritcheyn WCS Carbon -ohjainlaakeri sekä Lezynen Micro Caddy -satulapussi S-koossa, jonka sisään mahtui (juuri ja juuri) Continentalin MTB Light -sisäkumi, Pron CO2 -adapteri ja panos sekä Topeak Hexus II -monitoimityökalu. Painoa koko komeudelle tuli 461g… Hirvittävä möhkäle siis, mutta lohduttanee rengasrikon yllättäessä:

 

Tässä vielä molemmat XC-pyörät yhteiskuvassa: taaempana syksyllä hankittu 9,4kg NoSaint MaxAri Carbon R, joka tulee joko toimimaan kesän kisapyöränä, tai sitten lähtee myyntiin jo kevään korvalla… Harkinta on käynnissä. Skin odottelee vielä jarruletkujen lyhennystä, Ritcheyn WCS wet white stongaa ja nousukahvoja sekä Ritcheyn lukkogrippejä:

----------


## DrJones

> Nyt on pakko kysyä noista BMC:n etuvaihtajista... jos vaihtoehtoina on SLX tai XT, niin mitkä siihen ny sopii... ylävetonen sen pitää olla, mutta... mikä ny esim siihen menis. En oikein oo perehtyny noihin etuvaihtajiin...



34,9mm pannalla menee, ilmeisesti SRAM soveltuu TrailFoxiin paremmin, Fourstrokeen menee Shimanokin oikein hyvin, ilman mitään tuunauksia. Itselleni ostin XTR (XTR Down Swing FD-M 971 http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a48...-fd-m-971.html) yläpannallisen. Kuten tuolla aiemmin joku sanoi, niin joissain Shimanoissa voi hangata Trailfoxissa etuvaihtajan häkki linkkuun ja niitä ovat sitten tuunailleet Dremmelin kanssa. Mutta SRAM siis menisi tuunaamatta.

----------


## phebis

> 34,9mm pannalla menee, ilmeisesti SRAM soveltuu TrailFoxiin paremmin, Fourstrokeen menee Shimanokin oikein hyvin, ilman mitään tuunauksia. Itselleni ostin XTR (XTR Down Swing FD-M 971 http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a48...-fd-m-971.html) yläpannallisen. Kuten tuolla aiemmin joku sanoi, niin joissain Shimanoissa voi hangata Trailfoxissa etuvaihtajan häkki linkkuun ja niitä ovat sitten tuunailleet Dremmelin kanssa. Mutta SRAM siis menisi tuunaamatta.



Okei... mulla o trailfox vm. 2008. Meneehän Shimanon etuvaihtajat edelleen yhteen sram:in vipujen kanssa. Mä ostan kyllä Shimanoa, ku "hovihankkijalta" niitä täältä Suomesta saan hyvällä tarjoushinnalla. :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## phebis

2008 Trailfox alkaa hahmottumaan...

----------


## Ropples

Jos oisi kamera pukkaisi täältäkin samantapaista kuvaa. 3 pakettia kahdessa päivässa joten eilinen meni joulupukkifiiliksissä.

Mutta ilmeisesti Trailfox 09 kanssa on Formula Oro K24sen takaletku liian lyhyt.. Pitänee laittaa letku jotenkin ihmeellisesti

----------


## JackOja

> ...Formula Oro K24sen takaletku liian lyhyt.. Pitänee laittaa letku jotenkin ihmeellisesti



Mikseipä vaihtaisi pidemmän letkun  :Sekaisin: 

Ihmeelliset viritykset on aina p*rseestä.

----------


## phebis

Mulla onneks tähän mennessä kaikki palat, joiden arvelin sopivan, meni paikalleen. Keskiön laakereihin pitää hommata prikkoja, ku Scottissa oli 73mm levee bb. Satulaputkikin pitäisi arpoa. Hieman hissitolppa kiinnostaisi, mutta hinnat hirvittää.
Etuvaihtaja taisikin tulla jo speksattua.

Joku järkevä rengastus pitäs keksiä. Mielessä on pyöriny nevegal vs NBT... sais vähän lisäpitoa verrattuna nohin pikkunappulaisiin.

----------


## time

Meikäläisen projekti odotellut etuvaihtajaa kolmisen viikkoa ja nyt sitten selvisi että ei ollut edes lähtenyt matkaan :Irvistys: 
***** että voi mennä vaikeeksi välillä.Ei tullut synttärilahjaa näille synttäreille.

----------


## Ropples

> Mikseipä vaihtaisi pidemmän letkun 
> 
> Ihmeelliset viritykset on aina p*rseestä.



Ei se nyt muuten mitenkään viritys ole mutta joutuu vaan laittamaan letkun vähän rumasti.

Ja kyllä se letku tulee vaihdettua mutta kun en ihan heti viittisi räjäyttää ensimmäisiä hydroja mitä omistaa  :Sarkastinen: 
Niin ja sitten ois vähä tarkotus päästä neitsytlenkille viikonloppuna ja se ei kyllä onnistu jos joutuu odottelee palasia taas...

Sitten kesällä varmaan..

----------


## Pave

Tuossa tuo viimeisin projekti, lähtee taas klikkaamalla...



Vielä on vähän tekemistä, että saa ketjun pysymään takarattaan hampaiden takana...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## ljgda

Viimevuotinen Surly Cross Check. Osat alumiiniväriset  ja moustache-tyyppinen ohjaintanko. 

Nyt pohdin sopivia kiekkoja vehkeeseen. Saa vinkata.

----------


## LJL

Skin-projekti tällä hetkellä:


Uutta osaa Ritcheyn WCS valkoinen stonga ja nousukahvat (100% kosmeettinen päivitys, mutta kun Bike-Componentsista sai muka halvalla), sekä lukkogripit, joita sai sahata ja viilata ihan tosissaan 13cm:stä 8cm mittaan. Tuntuvat ihan tukevilta pelkillä uloimmilla lukkorenkailla. Toiveena olisi ollut, ettei ajossa tarvisi lepuuttaa etusormi-peukola-akselia grippareiden korkeamman ja muhkuraisen kumin päällä, koska ainakin meikäläisellä alkaa pidemmän päälle tuntua. Mutta toiveeksi jäi, ei mahdu 580/31,8mm tankoon kovin paljoa tavaraa grippareilla.

Muutoin homma on vaihteeksi seisoksissa, kun jarruletkuepisodin jälkeen pääsin ilmausvaiheeseen, mutta Maguran service kitin 50ml jarruöljyt eivät (ylimääräisine lutraamisineen) riittäneet täyttämään systeemiä. Tilasin Best Brakesista litran pullon, jonka saapumisen jälkeen pääsee yrittämään systeemin täyttöä ja ilmausta uudelleen. Sitten voisi olla toivoa jo uuden keulan ja jarrujen koeajosta.  :Cool:  

"Pakolliset ajot" eli satunnaiset työmatkat ja parit pk-lenkit on Skinin telakallaolon ajan hoidettu Saintilla… Hauska pyörä sekin. Vitsit kun ei tiedä, kumman noista myisin nyt keväällä. Gaah. Noh, jos käy ylivoimaiseksi niin hätätapauksessa voi pitää molemmat jos tyttöystävä sallii  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Uomo

Projekti melkein valmis. Vielä pitää säätää jarrut ja vaihteet ja vähän lyhennellä ruuveja ja vaijereita. Ollut kyllä opettavaista hommaa kasata pyörä itse. Erityiskiitos Pyörätohtorille, jota ilman olisi saattanut jäädä homma puolitiehen.  :Hymy:

----------


## m e r k s

> Skin-projekti tällä hetkellä:
> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5060/...6e4f92ef_b.jpg



Komiaa on - onneks siellä pohjoisessa ei ole niin pitkä kurakausi. Tai ainakin saa pitempään pitää pyörän valkoisena.  :Hymy: 






> Projekti melkein valmis.
> http://www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/...6f4ec79f6g.jpg



Sivukuva ois poikaa!

----------


## LJL

> Komiaa on - onneks siellä pohjoisessa ei ole niin pitkä kurakausi. Tai ainakin saa pitempään pitää pyörän valkoisena.



Thanks, juu täällä kun syksyllä pesee oikeaan aikaan pyörän niin seuraavaksi on tarvetta ottaa pesusieni kouraan vasta keväällä.  :Vink:  Meikäläinen on aina kesät töissä Helsingissä ja 9kk vuodesta täällä opiskelemassa, tässä mielessä juuri oikeat 9kk. Ja parhaitenhan se pysyy puhtaana (mitä nyt vähän jarruöljyä lentelee välillä sinne tänne) kun pyörä on osina keittiössä. 

Tuo meikäläisen kokoonpano on kyllä erittäin herkkä likaantumaan, tai ei siis tietysti sen herkempi kuin muutkaan mutta liat paistaa kuin mikäkin noilla väreillä. Mutta mielestäni lähtökohta pyörälle on se, että sen pitää näyttää hyvältä puhtaana, ja likaantuessa pestään. Sitten on se toinen koulukunta  :Leveä hymy: 

-Lauri

----------


## xtrainer80

Hienoja on LJL:n fillarit... Peukkua!

----------


## Jasu

Fourstroke projektikin etenee hiljalleen. Lisäosia odotellessa..

----------


## elasto

On kyllä hieno Skin ja MaxAri LJL:llä.  :Hymy: 

Jasun Fourstroke näyttää myös lupaavalta.

----------


## DrJones

BMC Fourstroke kasassa, pientä säätöä vielä jäljellä =) Painoa kertyi M kokoisena 12,36kg polkimien ja heijastinten kera.

Osat:
Keula: RS Reba
Kiekot: XT, Mavic 717, DT Comp, KCNC Titan linkut
Renkaat: NN/RR, 135g sisuskumit
Ohjainlaakeri: Tune Budu
Vaihtajat: XTR/XTR
Vivut: XT
Kammet: XT
Pakka: SRAM
Ketju: XTR
Tupit: Odi Ruffian
Jarrut: Avid Elixir Mg
Tanko: PZ racing carbon low rise
Stemmi: Easton EA 90 10aste 100mm
Satulaputki: PZ racing alu
Satula: Fizik Gobi
Satulaputken kiristin: PZ racing (Fun Works N-light titan hajosi)
Polkimet: XT
Juomapulloteline: BBB Carbon


Fun Works N-light titan satulatolpan kiristin (http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k39....html?mfid=498) siis hajosi kun kiristin ja kynsi nousi aavistuksen viistetyn satulaputken yli, taittaen alempaa lenkkiä hieman. Hioin Dremmelillä kynnen sileäksi, että jos pari millä alemmaksi asentaisin sen, mutta taittunut lenkki katkesi sitten asennuksessa. Ja momentti avainta käytin kaikissa vaiheissa. En siis suosittele BMC:n kanssa tuota Fun Worksin kiristintä...

Päivitys himoja on satulatolpan ja kiristimen suhteen ja kiekot, joskus sitten, tuskin täksi kesäksi...



Jasu, paljonko painoi hiilari Fourstoke runkosetti?

----------


## Jasu

> Jasu, paljonko painoi hiilari Fourstoke runkosetti?



Karvan alle 2.2kg iskarin ja headsetin laakerikuppien kera. S-kokoinen runko.

----------


## LJL

> Hienoja on LJL:n fillarit... Peukkua!



Juu mä ajattelin että xtrainer varmaan tykkää, kun sullahan oli aika samantyyppinen projekti.  :Hymy:  Laitan tuonne pyöräsi kuvaan noista molemmista kunnon poseerauskuvat kunhan saan tuon Skinin (tältä erää) valmiiksi.

-Lauri

----------


## daemonsultan

Kun ei ole toivoa, että saisin hankkia maastopyörää seuraavaan vuoteen (just ostin crossarin), mä ajattelin ryhtyä modaamaan mun halpis-Raleighiani. Mä tiedän, että siitä pitää vaihtaa kaikki soittokelloa ja pinnojen heijastimia lukuunottamatta, ts. ennen pitkää myös runko menee vaihtoon. Onpahan kuitenkin hyvä mahdollisuus opiskella pyörän anatomiaa ja toisaalta havainnoimaan osien parantamisen vaikutuksia kokonaisuuteen.

Tein aiemmin saman jutun hifi-laitteiden kanssa ja kokosin budjettiluokan putkisetin alle 250 eurolla. Nyt yrittämään samaa maasturin kanssa. :P Joo, ei tässä järkeä ole, mutta ei tätä järkihommaksi ole ennenkään haukuttu.

----------


## LJL

> - - ajattelin ryhtyä modaamaan mun halpis-Raleighiani. Mä tiedän, että siitä pitää vaihtaa kaikki soittokelloa ja pinnojen heijastimia lukuunottamatta, ts. ennen pitkää myös runko menee vaihtoon. Onpahan kuitenkin hyvä mahdollisuus opiskella pyörän anatomiaa ja toisaalta havainnoimaan osien parantamisen vaikutuksia kokonaisuuteen.



Jos ajattelit rakentaa harrastuspyörää maastokäyttöön, voin omalla lyhyellä, mutta semi-intensiivisellä reilun neljän vuoden pyöräprojektiharrastelukokemuksella sanoa sen verran, että suhteellisen kallillakaan palikoilla toteutetulla kokonaisremontilla ei oikein saa rakennettua kunnollista maasturia, jos runko on huono tai väärän kokoinen. Mielestäni täysimittaiseen pyöräprojektirumbaan (käsittäen mm. osien speksaus > metsästäminen nettikaupoista mahdollisimman halvalla > maksaminen [kirpaisu] > odotus > ihmettely/tutustuminen > asennus > mahdolliset tarvittavat lisätilaukset/modaukset/huoltoon turvautuminen yms. >  koeajo > säädöt > valmis pyörä), johon kuluu aikaa, energiaa ja rahaa yleensä enemmän kuin oli etukäteen ajatellut, ei todennäköisesti kannata lähteä, jos lopputuloksesta ei saa tarkoituksenmukaista harrastepeliä. Tämähän ei tietenkään selviä lopullisesti kuin vasta siinä vaiheessa, kun projekti on viety loppuun. Runko on joka tapauksessa pyörän sielu… 





> - - alle 250 eurolla. Nyt yrittämään samaa maasturin kanssa. :P



…joten huono huonon sielun ympärille halpojen/painavien osien ripustelemisesta aiheutuu todennäköisesti vain paha mieli (joku budjetti-budjettirakenteluun erikoistunut voi varmaankin esittää päteviä vastaperusteluita tälle argumentille). Ehdottaisin, että treenailet crossarillasi sen aikaa, kunnes budjetti sallii joko uuden tai käytetyn suht hyvällä rungolla varustetun valmiin pyörän/runkosetin hankkimisen, ja siihen sitten alat rakennella sellaista pyörää, jolla on kiva ajaa. Tai jos on oikein kova kuume maastoon, myyt crossarin ja hankit tilalle kunnon maasturin  :Vink: 





> Joo, ei tässä järkeä ole, mutta ei tätä järkihommaksi ole ennenkään haukuttu.



Mielestäni pyöränrakentelussa erittäin paljon järkeä: saada alleen sellainen harrastepeli, joka on kuljettajalleen kokonsa ja käyttötarkoituksensa puolesta sopiva, jolla on hauska treenailla, jolla voi kehittyä kuskina, joka on omaa silmää miellyttävä jne. Tämä tietysti voi toteutua myös tehdaskokoonpanossa. 

On asia erikseen, kuinka selittää homman ratio esim. tyttöystävälle (kun viime kesänä hankin tuon Skin-runkosetin, kommentti 20m koeajon jälkeen oli "tässä tulee niska kipeeksi")  :Leveä hymy: 

-Lauri

----------


## pinohiiri

> BMC Fourstroke kasassa, pientä säätöä vielä jäljellä =) Painoa kertyi M kokoisena 12,36kg polkimien ja heijastinten kera.



Komia on!  :Hymy: 

Alkaa vaan näitä projekteja seuraillessa oma BMC-kuume taas kohoilla vaikka luulin sen jo menneen ohi...

----------


## PeltiSeppo

> Viimevuotinen Surly Cross Check. Osat alumiiniväriset  ja moustache-tyyppinen ohjaintanko. 
> 
> Nyt pohdin sopivia kiekkoja vehkeeseen. Saa vinkata.



Samasta rungosta lähtee itselläkin projekti liikkeelle, osia on jo pikkuhiljaa lähtenyt valumaan.

Kiekot askarruttaa samoin, Fulcrumin racing 7 cx versiona mietin jos ei parempia vaihtoehtoja löydy.

----------


## Sami954

Alkaa olla valmista... Toivon mukaan kovaa käyttöä kestävä "do it all" jäykkis:

Runko: Liteville 101XL
Keula: DT Swiss XMC130
Ohjainlaakeri: Syntace superspin
Kiekot: DT Swiss X1800 
Renkaat: 2.4" SS Mountainkingit
Jarrut: Formula RX, 180mm levyt
Tanko: PZ Racing carbon
Tupit: Syntace moto
Stemmi: 60mm Procraft
Vaihtaja: X9, lyhyt
Vipu: X9
Pakka: XT
Kammet: SLX, rattaana 36h FSA
Polkimet: Funworks
Satula: Selle Italia C2
Satulaputki: Funworks, alu

Jonkinlainen ketjuohjuri pitänee vielä laittaa. Parilla testireissulla en kylläkään saanut ketjua hyppäämään päältä, mutta kesällä juurakoissa voi olla eri tilanne.
Ja muutoksia mitä nyt _joskus_vielä_ehkä_ tehdään on syntacen hiilaritolppa ja saman valmistajan stemmi, ehkä sentin pidempänä.

----------


## juu-zo

Samilla lienee tolppana funworksin n-light? Oletko punnannut paljonko sen todellinen paino on? Moni kun väittää että se olisi painavempi kuin mitä valmistaja ilmoittaa.

----------


## Sami954

En ole punninnut, ei ole kunnollista vaakaa. Pitäisi kai lainata sellainen jostain, niin voisi nyt ainakin valmiin pyörän punnita...

----------


## DrJones

> Kun ei ole toivoa, että saisin hankkia maastopyörää seuraavaan vuoteen (just ostin crossarin), mä ajattelin ryhtyä modaamaan mun halpis-Raleighiani. Mä tiedän, että siitä pitää vaihtaa kaikki soittokelloa ja pinnojen heijastimia lukuunottamatta, ts. ennen pitkää myös runko menee vaihtoon. Onpahan kuitenkin hyvä mahdollisuus opiskella pyörän anatomiaa ja toisaalta havainnoimaan osien parantamisen vaikutuksia kokonaisuuteen.
> 
> Tein aiemmin saman jutun hifi-laitteiden kanssa ja kokosin budjettiluokan putkisetin alle 250 eurolla. Nyt yrittämään samaa maasturin kanssa. :P Joo, ei tässä järkeä ole, mutta ei tätä järkihommaksi ole ennenkään haukuttu.



LJL pistikin tuossa jo asiallista kommenttia, lisätään vielä sen verran, että jos lähdet päivittämään entistä, älä osta kompromissi osia. Vaihda tilalle vain sellaista, jota voisit kuvitella pitäväsi myös seuraavassa rungossa. Jos myöhemmin päädyt ostamaan kokonaisen pyörän, niin nuo päivitykset ei välttämättä menneet täysin hukkaan, jos tulit hankkineeksi parempaa mitä tulevassa pyörässä tulee mukana. Toisaalta jos päädyt joidenkin osapäivitysten jälkeen jossain vaiheessa rungon vaihtoon ja kasaat sen taas itse, on sinulla jo valmiina asiallisia osia. 

Itse toteutin tuolla jälkimmäisellä metodilla juuri BMC täysjousto projektin. Jäykkäperä Felt:n ostin 2005 alkuvuodesta ja sillä ajelin siis tähän asti, kuukautta vaille 6vuotta siis. Matkan varrella siihen tuli päivitettyä keula, kammet, kiekot, satula ja jarrut, joista kaikki mainitut siirtyivät täysjoustoon. Alkuperäiset Feltin osat palasivat takaisin siihen  :Leveä hymy:  Jarrut tosin ehtivät olla pyörässä kiinni vain yhden lenkin ajan kun tuli vastaan tuo BMC runkotarjous, mutta nekin siis tuli hankittua vanhaan pyörään ja jopa ruuvattua siihen kiinni ennen kuin uusi runkosetti tuli tilattua =)

Vaikeutena tuossa tietenkin on, että jos nyt tehdyt hankinta päätökset sitovat liikaa tulevan pyörän (rungon) valintaa, itsellänikin osittain oli näin, piti hommata runko, johon riittää 115mm joustava Reba ja jossa on normaalit kiekkojen läpipulttien akselit (koskee vain takanapaa kun keula pysyi), itse asiassa yhden runkosetin hankinta karitui osittain siihen, että mukana tullut keula olisi ollut 15mm akselilla eikä enää huvittaisi hommata kompromissi kiekkoja -> olisi tullut liian kalliiksi. Eli jos sille linjalle lähdet mieti mitä voit hankki valmiiksi seuraavaa pyörää ajatellen, että voit varmasti hyödyntää ne osat jatkossa. Itselle tulee mieleen: kiekot, jarrut, satula, vaihtajat, vivut, tanko, stemmi, ehkä keula.

----------


## Topi

Omaakin projektia tuli vähän hahmoteltua kasaan. Vielä pitää vaihteet,vaihtimet,takapakka,ketjut,pulloteline ja satula hommata ni sit se ois ajokunnossa. 

Tollanen siitä alkaa hahmottumaan:

----------


## daemonsultan

> …joten huono huonon sielun ympärille halpojen/painavien osien ripustelemisesta aiheutuu todennäköisesti vain paha mieli (joku budjetti-budjettirakenteluun erikoistunut voi varmaankin esittää päteviä vastaperusteluita tälle argumentille). Ehdottaisin, että treenailet crossarillasi sen aikaa, kunnes budjetti sallii joko uuden tai käytetyn suht hyvällä rungolla varustetun valmiin pyörän/runkosetin hankkimisen, ja siihen sitten alat rakennella sellaista pyörää, jolla on kiva ajaa. Tai jos on oikein kova kuume maastoon, myyt crossarin ja hankit tilalle kunnon maasturin



Crossarin myynti ei ainakaan toistaiseksii ole vaihtoehto, kuten ei kokonaisen maasturinkaan hankinta. Ei ainakaan seuraavaan reiluun vuoteen.

Tarkoitus ei ole missään tapauksessa hankkia sinänsä halpoja osia vaan lähinnä halvalla. Kiirehän mulla ei ole, sillä pääpaino on selkeästi crossarissa ja kovemmalla alustalla kulkemisessa. Maasturi on ainakin toistaiseksi vain hauskanpitoa varten. Ja mitä runkoon tulee, mä tiedostan sen tärkeimpänä komponenttina kuten tosiasian, että jos runko on paska, ei pyörästä saa hyvää, vaikka mitä siihen lykkäisi. Voi myös olla, että esim. yhteensopivuusongelmien vuoksi koko homma tyssää alkumetreille.





> LJL pistikin tuossa jo asiallista kommenttia, lisätään vielä sen verran, että jos lähdet päivittämään entistä, älä osta kompromissi osia. Vaihda tilalle vain sellaista, jota voisit kuvitella pitäväsi myös seuraavassa rungossa. Jos myöhemmin päädyt ostamaan kokonaisen pyörän, niin nuo päivitykset ei välttämättä menneet täysin hukkaan, jos tulit hankkineeksi parempaa mitä tulevassa pyörässä tulee mukana. Toisaalta jos päädyt joidenkin osapäivitysten jälkeen jossain vaiheessa rungon vaihtoon ja kasaat sen taas itse, on sinulla jo valmiina asiallisia osia.



Kompromissien katkeruuden mä olen oppinut jo muissa ympyröissä kantapään kautta. Huvittavaa on, että maltin säilyttämällä ja vähän tarkemmin miettimällä mä olisin nekin välttänyt ja saanut kerralla kunnollista (ilman paljon sen suurempaa sijoitusta). Osien uudelleenkäytettävyys on myös asia, johon mä pyrin kiinnittämään huomiota.

Eräs syy on vielä mainitsemisen arvoinen. Tuolla projektilla olisi tarkoitus myös oppia tuntemaan polkupyörän rakenne paremmin. Siihen tuo sopii hyvin, koska kyseisen maasturin jälleenmyyntiarvo lienee jossain oluttuopillisen ja kaljakopallisen välimaastossa eli ei ole väliä, vaikka homma jäisi täysin keskeneräiseksi tai jotain hajoaisi peruuttamattomasti. Enkä mä edes tiedä kiinnostaako maastoajelu mua minkä verran.

----------


## elasto

Topilla näyttäisi aika kevyt Beone olevan aluillaan.

----------


## Sami954

Maasturin lisäksi räpelsin tässä talven mittaan myös muodikkaan sinkulan. Ei liene ihan lopullinen asu vielä. Satula, tanko tai ehkä molemmat vaihtunee vielä jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## Eepu

Tommosia Creesenttejä katteltiin aikoinaan kieli pitkällä, tuossa olisi ollut mahtava mahis entisöidä vanha retkikiituri. Hyvin olet kuitenkin sinkulan toteuttanut. Hieno!

----------


## Jasu

Fourstroke FS01 projekti jo aika lähellä valmistumista. 

Jotain pientä säätöä vielä tulossa. Vaihdekaapelit vetämättä, satulatolppa ja polkimet lainassa toisesta pyörästä, joten noiden tilalle pitäisi keksiä jotain sopivaa.

Kuvaa klikkaamalla isompaan kuvaan.

----------


## DrJones

> Fourstroke FS01 projekti jo aika lähellä valmistumista. 
> 
> Jotain pientä säätöä vielä tulossa. Vaihdekaapelit vetämättä, satulatolppa ja polkimet lainassa toisesta pyörästä, joten noiden tilalle pitäisi keksiä jotain sopivaa.



Aivan pirun komia! Mitkä noi kammet on? Entäs toi satulatolpankiristin? Pitäs itelle uus kiristin hommata, kun KCNC laukes, just oikeen värinen ois toi. Pistähhän lopullinen paino raportti kuha kaikki on kiinni, on kyllä mahtavan hienosti valittu osien värit vimosen päälle, ihan eri periaatteella ku mulla, ite valitsin asiallisia osia joista löytyi hyviä tarjouksia, kunnon keräilyerä :P

----------


## Jasu

> Aivan pirun komia! Mitkä noi kammet on? Entäs toi satulatolpankiristin? Pitäs itelle uus kiristin hommata, kun KCNC laukes, just oikeen värinen ois toi. Pistähhän lopullinen paino raportti kuha kaikki on kiinni, on kyllä mahtavan hienosti valittu osien värit vimosen päälle, ihan eri periaatteella ku mulla, ite valitsin asiallisia osia joista löytyi hyviä tarjouksia, kunnon keräilyerä :P



Tuo kiristin on KCNC Road Lite SC7, painaa 12.4g ja kammet Rotor Agilis XC3.

Tässä tarkemmat speksit:

Runko: BMC Fourstroke FS01
Keula: Magura Durin R100
Iskari: Fox Float RP2
Headset: FSA Orbit ZS-3 CR
Stemmi: Easton EA90 90mm (ti-pultit)
Tanko: Easton EC70 CNT
Gripit: Crank Brothers Cobalt
Etuvaihtaja: XTR (ti/alu-pulteilla)
Takavaihtaja: Sram X.0 (Tiso rissat + ti/alu-pultit)
Vivut: Sram X.0 (Matchmaker + alu pultit)
Jarrut: Avid Elixir CR (ti kiinnityspultit tulossa) + Ashima ARO-08 160/140 (ti-pulteilla)
Kammet: Rotor Agilis XC3 + Extralite Octaramp 44/32/22 + Extrabolts
Keskiö: Reset Racing Hollowlite
Pakka: XT (tulossa XTR)
Ketjut: Yumeya CN-YM81
Kiekot: Alex XCR Pro Scandium, Fun Works N-Light
Pikalinkut: Superstar Components titan-carbon
Renkaat: Rocket Ron + XX-light sisurit
Satula: Selle Italia SLR XC
Satulatolppa: Truvativ Hussefelt Single Clamp (lainassa toisesta pyörästä, pitäisi keksiä tilalle joku)
Seat clamp: KCNC Road Lite SC7 
Polkimet: Wellgo WR-1 (lainassa toisesta pyörästä, tilalle tulee kenties Look Quartzit) 

Paino tulee olemaan lopullisella kokoonpanolla n. 9.5kg paikkeilla. Pitää mitata tarkka paino kun loputkin palikat on paikoillaan. 
Tällä hetkellä näyttää kuitenkin lupaavalta painon suhteen. Kevyemmillä kumeilla voisi ehkä hieman vielä painoa nipistää pois, 
kun nuo 2.25" Raketti Ronit eivät ole lähellekkään luvattua painoa (valm. ilm. 465g, mitattu: 486/492g). 
Tosin on sen verran toimivat kumit, joten noilla varmaan mennään.

----------


## kooki

Hivelevä värimaailma nelitahtipyörässä. Mattokin vielä mätsätty sopivaksi. Iso peukalo!

----------


## viskaali

Paino tulee olemaan lopullisella kokoonpanolla n. 9.5kg paikkeilla. Pitää mitata tarkka paino kun loputkin palikat on paikoillaan. 
Tällä hetkellä näyttää kuitenkin lupaavalta painon suhteen. Kevyemmillä kumeilla voisi ehkä hieman vielä painoa nipistää pois, 
kun nuo 2.25" Raketti Ronit eivät ole lähellekkään luvattua painoa (valm. ilm. 465g, mitattu: 486/492g). 
Tosin on sen verran toimivat kumit, joten noilla varmaan mennään.[/QUOTE]

Hieno pyörä. Mikä on paino kuvauksen aikana? Tavoite (9,5)on kyllä tosi kova, kun mitään hirvittävän eksoottista palikkaa ei vielä näkyvissä. :Vink:

----------


## Amppari

> Maasturin lisäksi räpelsin tässä talven mittaan myös muodikkaan sinkulan. Ei liene ihan lopullinen asu vielä. Satula, tanko tai ehkä molemmat vaihtunee vielä jossain vaiheessa.



Mistä on tuo tanko?

----------


## Sami954

> Mistä on tuo tanko?



Biltema sport-ohjaustanko, 6,99€  :Vink:

----------


## Uomo

Vanhan rungon modernisoimisessa on kyllä omat haasteensa, etenkin kun runkokin on hieman epätavallinen.



Satulaputken korkeus säädetään tästä.



Rungon pisaramallin takia oli pakko käyttää alkuperäistä satulaputkea, jossa raideurat ovat hieman lähempänä toisiaan, kuin mitä nykystandardissa. Ongelma selvisi väkivallalla.  :Leveä hymy: 



Chainstaysta puuttui kokonaan kaapelistopperi, koska se oli ratkaistu aikoinaan eri tavalla. Pyörätohtorilta löytyi ratkaisu ongelmaan. Kokeilin aluksi myös muovisia vastaavia, mutta ne eivät kestäneet.



Pyörätohtorilta löytyi myös nämä tankovaihtajien tilalle tulevat stopperit.



Lähtötilanne.



Ja lopputulos. Keväämmällä nähdään sitten kuinka hyvin toimii ajossa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Eepu

Hienosti rakennettu, alkuperäistä kunnioittaen. Peukkua isosti.

Itelläkin on ollut vanha Nishiki, annoin sen vaihdossa kun ostin likalle pyörän...Siitä olisi voinut tehdä samalla tavalla tuollaisen variaation.

----------


## pmw

Pyörä vihdoin kasassa ja toiminnassa.  Uuutta mm; jarru kokonaan, satula ja viritelty sieltä täältä.

Jännä muuten tuo keula, se puhisee kun pumppaa.  Pitää pientä puhinaa.  Ihan perus vieterikeula.  Alkoi talven jälkeen tuo, koko talven ollut lämpimässä tallissa.  Mistä lie johtuu?

Ja onkohan kellään tietoa valmistaako kukaan pyörän nopeusmittaria jossa olisi +2m pitkä piuha?

----------


## Uomo

> Ja onkohan kellään tietoa valmistaako kukaan pyörän nopeusmittaria jossa olisi +2m pitkä piuha?



Eikö langaton käy?

----------


## pmw

> Eikö langaton käy?



En tiennyt että on lankattomiakin..  Kuulostaa kyllä juntin korvaan pelottavalta.
Onko sellainen nopea päivittymään vai esiintyykö viiveitä tai virheitä?

Hinnat on varmaan pilvissä?

----------


## Uomo

Viidelläkympillä taitaa jo jonkinlaisen saada. Toimivuudesta ei ole tietoa, kun itsekin pohdin vasta ensimmäisen langattoman hankintaa.

----------


## kaakku

Oma Cateyen langallinen mittari mittaa vauhdin ja matkan takarenkaasta, mutta mun mallissa on myös kadenssianturi joten johtunee siitä.

----------


## pmw

Taitaa jäädä hyllyyn sitten jos 300 markkaa pitäisi mittarista pulittaa.  Täytyy katsoa sitten lisää kun hinnat tulevat alaspäin.  Jotenkin vaan langaton kuulostaa uhkarohkealta..

Nyt toimiikin tuommonen bilteman 5 euron mittari johon on piuhaa pidennetty, se lahoo vielä joku päivä mutta tähän mennessä toiminut moitteetta.

Onkohan kukaan tehnyt mekaanista nopeusmittaria fillariin?  semmonenhan pähee olisi.

----------


## Pekka L

Motonetista saa langattoman Sigman 36 eurolla. Eikä noi Sigmat yleisesti ottaen ihan paskoja ole.
http://www.motonet.fi/web/guest/muut#groupid=3019

----------


## Pelle Peloton

> Motonetista saa langattoman Sigman 36 eurolla. Eikä noi Sigmat yleisesti ottaen ihan paskoja ole.
> http://www.motonet.fi/web/guest/muut#groupid=3019



Tai Clas Ohlsonilta alle puoleen hintaan  :Hymy: 

http://www.clasohlson.fi/Product/Pro...x?id=147427505

----------


## pmw

> Tai Clas Ohlsonilta alle puoleen hintaan 
> 
> http://www.clasohlson.fi/Product/Pro...x?id=147427505



Täytyykin tutkia jos uskaltaisi tuommoisen ostaa.  Kuluukohan patterit nopeammin?  vai onko sellainen että hajoaa ennemmin kun loppuu virta?

----------


## Itsok

Kaikissa langattomissa antureissa ei välttämättä riitä kantama.

----------


## L.A.D.E

Ja patterit kuluu nopeasti...

----------


## Jani73

> Onkohan kukaan tehnyt mekaanista nopeusmittaria fillariin?  semmonenhan pähee olisi.



Mulla taisi olla sellainen joskus 80-luvulla.  :Leveä hymy: 
Tuon näköisiä ne oli
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...=gemotrack9-20

Hämärä muistikuva että oli myös sellaisia pieniä mekaanisia trippimittareita, jotka laitettiin haarukkaan lähelle napaa. Mutta miten se saatiin näyttämään oikeaa matkaa?

----------


## pmw

Samanlailla kuin prätkissä?
Taidan skipata nuo langattomat toistaiseksi, kunnes kehittyvät ja hinnat laskevat.

Nimim. edelleen käyttää 15 vuotta vanhaa mittaria eikä pattereita ole vaihdettu koskaan.

----------


## Pelle Peloton

> Samanlailla kuin prätkissä?
> Taidan skipata nuo langattomat toistaiseksi, kunnes kehittyvät ja hinnat laskevat.



Hyvä päätös. Ainoa syy miksi itse hankin langattoman mittarin, on turhamaisuuteni - en halunnut piuhaa rumentamaan hienoa pyörääni :P

Toisaalta, jos vanha kasarimittarini on vielä tallella jossain...

----------


## Jasu

> Hieno pyörä. Mikä on paino kuvauksen aikana? Tavoite (9,5)on kyllä tosi kova, kun mitään hirvittävän eksoottista palikkaa ei vielä näkyvissä.



9,81kg, mitattuna kiinalaisella muutaman euron laukkuvaa'alla  :Leveä hymy: , joten todellisuus voi olla mitä tahansa maan ja taivaan väliltä. Joo, vaatii varmasti radikaalimpia muutoksia jos tuohon 9,5 tavoitteeseen yrittää päästä. Katsotaan nyt kun saa punnittua vähän tarkemmalla vehkeellä, että onko edes realistinen tavoite.

Mitähän ne eksoottiset palikat sitten mahtavat olla?  :Vink:

----------


## viskaali

> 9,81kg, mitattuna kiinalaisella muutaman euron laukkuvaa'alla , joten todellisuus voi olla mitä tahansa maan ja taivaan väliltä. Joo, vaatii varmasti radikaalimpia muutoksia jos tuohon 9,5 tavoitteeseen yrittää päästä. Katsotaan nyt kun saa punnittua vähän tarkemmalla vehkeellä, että onko edes realistinen tavoite.
> 
> 
> 
> Mitähän ne eksoottiset palikat sitten mahtavat olla?



Scmolke, AX-lightness, MCFK... :Hymy:  ja renkaat vaihtoon sisureita unohtamatta. Ja...
Edit. Itse asiassa kiinalainen vaakasi saattaa hyvinkin olla oikeassa.

----------


## Kemppis

> Vanhan rungon modernisoimisessa on kyllä omat haasteensa, etenkin kun runkokin on hieman epätavallinen.



Mullakin on projektina Motobecane, mutta lähtötilanne on vähän huonompi  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PauliAnkka

Kokeillaanpa kysyä tässä ketjussa. Olisi aikomuksena vetaista hiilarirungosta kirkaslakka ja tarrat poikkeen. WW:llä onkin hyviä vinkkejä tähän, mutta työvälineet ovat sitten aaamerikan ihmemaan tuotteita joita pojat käyttää.

Eli: minkälaista hiomapaperia (valmistaja), mistä paras hankkia ja minkälaista paperia puu/metalli/mitänäitä on - kannattaa hiilariin käyttää??? Märkähiontana ilmeisesti?

Sitten kun tulee uudelleen lakan laitto takaisin, niin samat jutut askarruttaa (minkälaista, merkki?) Saako itse aikaan hyvän pinnan ilman itkua? :Hymy:  :Sekaisin:  :Irvistys: 

Kiitollinen vinkeistä olisin.

----------


## LJL

> Olisi aikomuksena vetaista hiilarirungosta kirkaslakka ja tarrat poikkeen.



Sopiiko tiedustella mikä runko on kyseessä? Itse olen miettinyt operaatiota oman NoSaintin MaxArini kanssa, ja hiljaa mielessäni pyöritellyt samoja kysymyksiä.

-Lauri

Ps. Missäs muuten WW:ssä tuota keskustelua on käyty?  :Sekaisin:  En ole googlausyrityksistä huolimatta löytänyt yhtään kunnollista decalsien irroitus -keskustelua.

----------


## PauliAnkka

> Ps. Missäs muuten WW:ssä tuota keskustelua on käyty?  En ole googlausyrityksistä huolimatta löytänyt yhtään kunnollista decalsien irroitus -keskustelua.



Pari wanhempaa ketjua:

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/fo...=paint+removal

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/fo...&highlight=tcr

Itse en kyllä dremeliä näyttäisi rungolle... Hiljattain joku jamppa oli vedellyt kylmästi partakoneen terällä lakat/maalit pois ja hiomalla loput. Eilinen bongaus:

http://www.carbolift.com/

Tuokin sitten sieltä ihmemaasta.

----------


## Grandi66

Projektina retkipyörä

runko: Cicli B trekking disc
keula: carbon ja saman valmistajan
Ohjainlaakeri: en muista nimeä
etukiekko: vanne Mavic tn719, pinnat DT Co...,napa Shimano dyna DH-3D72 disc
takakiekko: vanne Mavic tn719, pinna DT Alpine II, napa Timeless DRT-500R disc

kahvat: 105 3x10
takavaihtaja: 105
kammet: XT 22-32-44 180mm
takapakka: 27-12 105
jarrut: avid road bb tulossa
satula: Brooks tulossa
tarakka: topeak tulossa
tanko: ku ensin löytäs varastosta
ohjainkannatin: sama juttu ku edellä

Kootaan pikkuhiljaa ja kuva laitetaan valmiiden pyörien puolelle.

----------


## pesk

MUDDY FOX PROJEKTI

Runko: Muddy Fox, soodapuhallus ja maalaus "Audi Imola gelb" värillä
Osasarja: Shimano XT V-jaruilla
Keula: Airwings Revolution 26" ilmajousitus, levy/canti
Ohjainkannatin: Cannondale
Tanko: RACE+ Carbon 580mm x 31.8mm, 138g
Satulatolppa: FSA SLK Carbon 27,2 x 350mm
Satula: Cannondale
Kiekot: GUNSHA MTB 1500g V-Brake, Rotaz-navat ja Sapim-pinnat
Renkaat: Kenda 26 x 1,95 345g
Sisärenkaat: MTB Schwalbe Light 130g
Pedalit: Exustar E-PM25TI 208g

----------


## Smu

Oman projektin kaikki osat vihdoin kasassa:

Runko: Ridley X-ride 56 cm
Keula: 4ZA Oryx
Kiekot: Easton Circuit
Ohjainlaakeri: FSA Orbit
Kahvat, vaihtajat, kammet: SRAM Rival 2x10, 36/48
Takapakka: SRAM Force 11-25
Stemmi, satulatolppa: Easton EA70
Jarrut: Kore Race
Renkaat: Vittoria Cross XN Pro
Sisurit: Continental
Ohjaustanko: 3T Ergonova Pro
Satula: Selle Italia

Enää ei tarvitakuin sitä aikaa kasaamiselle...

----------


## LosJormas

Tänään oli toinen päivä puuhastelua kesäpyörien parissa. Varastosta löytyi vanha kulkurikymppi, joka aikoinaan levisi,. sekä vanha mummopyörä jossa ei ollut montakaan toimivaa osaa.

Päätettiin tyttöystävän kanssa tehdä niistä molemmille kätevät kesäpyörät kaupungille. 
Ensiksi otettiin kaikki osat irti, ja roskikseen lens kaikki mikä ei toiminut tai tulisi korjaamalla toimimaan.

Tänään läträttiin Ntromorsilla vanhat maalit pois ja runkojen hiominen jatkuu tälläkin hetkellä. tarkoitus ois laittaa pyörät uuteen maaliin ja toimivat osat kiinni. Mummiksesta mummis ja kulkurikympistä sinkula.

Katotaan miten käy, voin laittaa kuvia kun projekti edistyy..

----------


## Eepu

Kaverille lähdettiin hakemaan fillaria t-työpajan fillarikorjaamolta, se oli kiinni mutta aidan ulkopuolella kurkisti pässinsarvet lumesta. Huvittavaa on että radan takana möyryää Suomen suurin autopaloittamo ja romukasat luovat euforisen maiseman pyörien hautuumaasta.

Kuvasarja "löydöstä" jota kaverini lähtee pelastamaan.




Tästä se lähtee, lisää seuraa kunhan saadaan osia ja renkuloita. Tunturi retki-5 malli 26" renkailla.

----------


## DrJones

> Tästä se lähtee, lisää seuraa kunhan saadaan osia ja renkuloita. Tunturi retki-5 malli 26" renkailla.



Siihen kannattaakin hienot kiekot, DuraAce voimansiirto ja vaihteisto, huippujarrut, hiilikuituiset putkiosat hommata :P

----------


## Tank Driver

Eka kuva näyttää päivänvaloa lukuunottamtta erehdyttävästi baari-illan jälkeiseltä kevennysprojektilta. Norjankielinen puhekupla puuttuu.

----------


## Fab

Pientä tiiseriä. En lupaa, että valmistuu vielä tälle kesälle. Jos valmistuu, niin Pyörä puusta -topicista voi bongata myöhemmin.

----------


## kontio

> Pientä tiiseriä. En lupaa, että valmistuu vielä tälle kesälle. Jos valmistuu, niin Pyörä puusta -topicista voi bongata myöhemmin.
> 
> [kuva]



thumbs up! komea projekti!  :No huh!:

----------


## elasto

Nopean näkönen Sparkki. Paljonko painaa?

----------


## Topi

Nyt ois koeajo suoritettu. Vielä vanhoilla kiekoilla ja painavilla kumeilla. Silti tuntui, että lähtee ärhäkämmin kun vanha peli kevyillä kumeilla. Painoa nyt noin 9,5kg. Uudet kiekot ja keveemmät kumekset alle niin vähän yli 8kg pitäs kaiken järjen mukaan olla lopullinen paino. Pientä viilausta pitää viel ajoasentoon tehdä niin sitten se ois siinä. Ei voi moittia ainakaan näin ens alkuun....katotaan miten alkaa pelittää!



Kuva on vähän huono kun kännykällä räppäsin.

----------


## nicce

Projekti etenee ja niinhän siinä nyt kävi, että vanhasta pyörästä ei nyt sitten hirveästi uuteen runkoon palikoita siirtynytkään. Kiekot tulee, mutta siihen jääkin.

Tuossahan noita palikoita on ja kasausprojekti alkaa. Pääpiirteittäinen osaluettelo
- Santa Cruz Blur XC Carbon
- Sram XX-osasarja - suositusten vastaisesti Q156 kammilla, mutta ainakin alustavasti näyttäisi toimivan ihan hyvin
- Sram XX SID haarukka
- Chris King No ThreadSet
- Thomson Masterpiece satulatolppa
- Easton Monkeylite Riser tanko
- Swisscompin vaijerinkuorta

Lopullinen stemmi puuttuu vielä, kun pitää ekaksi saada pyörä läjään niin pääsee miettimään ajoasentoa.

----------


## syklopaatti

> Projekti etenee ja niinhän siinä nyt kävi, että vanhasta pyörästä ei nyt sitten hirveästi uuteen runkoon palikoita siirtynytkään. Kiekot tulee, mutta siihen jääkin.
> 
> Tuossahan noita palikoita on ja kasausprojekti alkaa. Pääpiirteittäinen osaluettelo
> - Santa Cruz Blur XC Carbon
> - Sram XX-osasarja - suositusten vastaisesti Q156 kammilla, mutta ainakin alustavasti näyttäisi toimivan ihan hyvin
> - Sram XX SID haarukka
> - Chris King No ThreadSet
> - Thomson Masterpiece satulatolppa
> - Easton Monkeylite Riser tanko
> ...



Aika siisti peli tulossa ja varmaan kevyt. Mitkä kiekot tulossa?
Kun tuota osalistaa kattelee niin hintalappu nousee varmaan varsin korkeeks.

----------


## Jooseppi

Peukkua niccen santa cruzille  :Vink:

----------


## nicce

> Aika siisti peli tulossa ja varmaan kevyt. Mitkä kiekot tulossa?
> Kun tuota osalistaa kattelee niin hintalappu nousee varmaan varsin korkeeks.



Ainakin toistaiseksi kiekot on Mavicin XM819 DT240s-navoilla, mutta vähän on ajatusta, että jos nämä jäisi treenikiekoiksi ja sitten jotain kevyempää kisakiekkoa  :Hymy:  - voisi olla kaksi eri sarjaa litkutettuja renkaita ilman että tarttee alkaa sotkemaan. 

Hintalappuja ei kannata näissä hommissa katella - ostaa vaan tälleen palasia sieltä täältä niin ei hirvitä niin kauheasti.

----------


## Ansis

Täällä kanssa startannut Santa Cruz Blur LT projekti. Taravaa puuttuu vielä kuten esim. runko (valkoinen medium), etuvaihtaja, uusi DT Swissin etunapa(240s 20mm), kun vanha ei enää käy uuteen haarukkaan, stemmi, tolppa, satula, ketjut, kuoret ja vaijerit jne jne
Tälläiset nurkista jo löytyisi

Keula: Fox Float RC2 160mm
Jarrut: Avid Elixir CR White edition
Kiekot: DTswissin XR400 kehät ja DT Swissin 240s navat
Vaihteisto: Sram X.0 Redwin sarjaa
Rataspakka: Sram PG990 Redwin
Vaijerisetti: Gore Ride On Valkoisena
Ketjut: KMC X9SL Silver
Tupit: Odi Ruffianit
Ohjainlaakeri: Cane Creek
Kumit: Schwalbe Fat Albert

Vielä en oikein tiedä minkä satulan, tolpan, stemmin ja tangon laittaisin. Haluisin, että tolppa, stemmi ja tanko olis samaa sarjaa, ehkä Eastonin Haven-sarjaa....en tiä

----------


## elasto

On kyllä törkeen makee tuo niccen Blur XC Carbon. Itekin oon tuota runkoa harkinnut seuraavaksi.

----------


## JWH

Tässä kevään kynnyksellä uudehko Z-bike koki pienen muodonmuutoksen.
Alla kuvat ennen ja jälkeen.

Ennen


Jälkeen

----------


## m e r k s

> Tässä kevään kynnyksellä uudehko Z-bike koki pienen muodonmuutoksen. Alla kuvat ennen ja jälkeen. 
> Ennen:http://jwh.kuvat.fi/kuvat/-Z-BIKE-/P...pg/_medium.jpg
> Jälkeen:http://jwh.kuvat.fi/kuvat/-Z-BIKE-/P...PG/_medium.jpg



Onhan tuo hieman katu-uskottavampi... pulloteline tosin ottanut väriä vanhasta raamista. Ei tainnut King XT:ssä olla muuta ko. osasarjasta kuin takavaihtaja?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Tank Driver

Hianosti oot maalannu.

----------


## JWH

> Onhan tuo hieman katu-uskottavampi... pulloteline tosin ottanut väriä vanhasta raamista. Ei tainnut King XT:ssä olla muuta ko. osasarjasta kuin takavaihtaja?



Tottakai jo pelkkä xt takavaihtaja tekee jo koko pyörästä xt tasosen kulkupelin ainakin noissa ns markettipyörissä eli ihan oikeessa oot  :Leveä hymy: 
Pullotelineeksi on tulossa joku hiilikuituinen.

----------


## JackOja

> Onhan tuo hieman katu-uskottavampi...



Vielä kun ottaa nuo pinnaheijastimet, lokasuojat ja marjapiirakan tarjoilualustan pois niin uskottavuus senkus lisääntyy  :Hymy:

----------


## Enzio

Elämä on opettanut että Yksipyörä ja kahdet jalat 

Bianchi joka ottaa vähän leveämpää alleen, kesäksi sliksit ja syksyksi Crossaria, Eyletit
lokareille jne. Projekti vaiheessa.

Kysyisin nyt palstan palstajyriltä että mikä malli mahtaa olla kyseessä joku Bianchi Rekord?

----------


## Grandi66

Ja ettei projektit lopu kesken, tandemin runko tuli eilen. Kuvia tulee sitten kun saan muut rojut kotio.

----------


## VesaP

Tässä seuraava projekti tulevalle kesälle. Pinarello Dogma. 

Pyörään tulee osiksi FFWD F5R kiekot Powertap takanavalla, Syntacen F109 stemmi, Syntacen CDR Carbon tanko, Super Record (2011) vaihtajat ja kahvat, Claviculan kammet Fibre-Lyten täyshiilikuituisilla rattailla, Speedplay Nanogram Zero polkimet, keraamisia laakereita siellä täällä ym pientä.

Toivottavasti kuvat ei ole liian isoja. Noissa kuvissa ei pääse oikein noi värit oikeuksiinsa kun kuvattu salamalla ja katossa roikkuu energiansäästölamput. Auringonvalossa runko oli paljon "säihkyvämpi".

----------


## syklopaatti

> Tässä seuraava projekti tulevalle kesälle. Pinarello Dogma.



Voi hyvää päivää. Pakko oli jätää yks kuva ,kun tuo runko on vaan niin siisti.
 Minäkin haluan....

----------


## LJL

> Tässä seuraava projekti tulevalle kesälle.
> 
>    Auringonvalossa runko oli paljon "säihkyvämpi".



    Huh huh, säihkyy se noinkin. Upea maalaus! Vaikken maantiepyöristä mitään ymmärräkään, niin tuo on varmastikin yksi hienoimmista pyöränrungoista mistä oon koskaan nähnyt kuvia… Se on jo jotain se.


-lauri

----------


## Polla

Ihan törkeen upee pina! Jeesus mitä blingiä  :Hymy:  mitäs kokoa hän edustaa?

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Dogma? Tästä lienee odotettavissa todella puritanistinen (ellei suorastaan fundamentalinen) pyöräprojekti.

Mutta tuo rungossa oleva pitkä latinankielinen virke on kyllä vaikuttava yksityiskohta. Mutta onnistuuko sen lukeminen ajaessa?

----------


## Peregrinus

Silmä ei vaan totu tuohon Pinarellon haarukkaan.

Suosittelen huumetestejä lafkan insinööreille :Hymy:

----------


## Ski

kääk no ompa todella hieno ! 
Etuhaarukka on kuin pyöräilijän reidet Federico Fellinnin elokuvassa...

----------


## orcatri

On se hieno. On se. On.

----------


## kervelo

> Tässä seuraava projekti tulevalle kesälle. Pinarello Dogma...



Onhan tuo komea runko. Tuollainen on näkynyt viime kesän lenkeillä tuolla Porvoon suunnalla, eikä näyttänyt luonnossa yhtään noita kuvia huonommalta.

----------


## kukavaa

> On se hieno. On se. On.



om.
aika psykedeelinen runko. kiekokoihin vielä hypnospiraalit tai vastaavat kummat?

----------


## Nisse-setä

Tästä pitäisi aloitella ensi kesän alamäkityökalun kasaaminen, runko siis Morewood Izimu -07 tai jotain sinne päin, takapamppu Foxin DHX 5.0. 

Kiinni pulttaillaan Boxxer, Saint, Sunline, Syncros, Avid Code vitoset jne...

----------


## Ansis

Pian pääsee metsään

----------


## MRa

Wautsi!   Lisää Cruz:eja.  Onneksi olkoon!  Kiva nähdä tuo valmiina, tosta tulee makee.  Olin itsekin tuon valkoisen kannalla ellei Ano olisi viime syksynä osunut kohdalle niin sopivasti.

----------


## Iglumies

Namia on, keskiviikkona hiplasin Sportaxissa valkoista kuitunomadin runkoa, enkä meinannut malttaa irrottaa ollenkaan.

----------


## Ansis

Kiitos kiitos. Anodisoitu olis ollut komia, mutta niitä ei oo tehty kuin joku erä ja niitä ei enää saa (kuin käytettynä jostain). Saas katsoo tuleeko tosta hiukan liian valkoinen. Sit sen näkee. Enää puuttuu satula (valkomusta) ja Eastonin Havenin stemmi, tolppa ja tanko. Sit se on siinä :Hymy: 
Mä kans koeajoin sellaista valkoista hiilari Nomadia ja komiahan se oli. Sportaxiin oli tullut tällä viikolla uusia runkoja ja fillareita.

----------


## MRa

Ei saa kertoo lisää NomadC:stä. Alkaa vähätkin pennoset polttelemaan vaikkei oo tolla Blur:lläkään päässy vielä paljoo kesäkelillä ajelemaan. Ton joustomatka on kyl jo nyt varmaan yläkanttiin, mut kun se Nomad on niin makee...

----------


## kyprok

Kuitunomadi polttelisi itselläkin, ja paljon. Onneksi ei ole siihen tällä hetkellä rahaa niin ei tarvi vaivata päätä asialla  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Ansis

> Ton joustomatka on kyl jo nyt varmaan yläkanttiin, mut kun se Nomad on niin makee...



 Kuinka paljon sulla on Blurissa joustoa? Mulle tulee tohon omaan tuo 160mm. Pitkän aikaa sitä mietein, että voiko laittaa, mutta jos Blur LT:n tiedoissakin sanotaan, että kaikki käy väliltä 140-160 niin... :Leveä hymy: ...ja jos se on liikaa niin saahan sitä vissiin sentin lyhennettyä tai sit voi ajaa isommalla sagilla. Kyllä väki tuolla maailmalla käyttää paljon niissä 150-160mm keuloja.

----------


## kontio

Kai tuo alkaa virallisesti valmis olemaan kun äsken vedin kaulaputkenkin mittaan joten lätkäistään tähän infot.

Blue Norcross SP cyclo XL koossa, täyskuituhaarukka ja kaulaputken sisällä lyhyt sorvattu aluvahvike+normikäpy.
-Sram Rival/Force, vähän myös ultegraa, 180mm vanhat rivalin kammet 50/34 kompromissirattailla (shimppa R600), 36 piikkinen rival odottelee hyllyssä.
-Kiekot maantielle DIY 11-23 pakalla Rubino protecheillä, hiekalle DT 1.1 11-28 pakalla ja Schalwen tonnin painoisilla 30mm CX-compeilla mutta ihan jees kumit muuten.
-Tolppa kiinakuitua, maalattu itse. myös pullotelineet samaa alkuperää, tosin 2v käytetyt jo..
-Satula Charge spoon Ti.
-Stemmi planet-x alu 120mm, tanko joku giantin tonnin painoinen jämä 42cm. Muoto ihan jees, Ritcheyn WCS 2 tosin tullee joskus, kevenee ja reach sentin lyhyempi.
-jarrut tektro rx-5 mini V
-mittari sigma STS 1609 cadence wireless
-polkimet kuvassa halvimmat mahdolliset shimpat talvikäyttöön, kesälle Lookit joilla paino 8,7kg maantievarustuksessa.

painoa sais tangolla ja esim Redin BB30 kammilla pois yht melkein 400g, BB30 adapterimöhkäle painaa jo yksistään viinilasillisen verran.

----------


## Pekka L

> Pian pääsee metsään



Vähän tietty riippuu että miten pian... kiekoissa on mustat pinnat ja uudessa navassa erikokoiset laipat kuin vanhassa. Toisaalta osalaatikossa ei näy uusia pinnoja. Kiiltävät saanee hyllystä Pätkältä, mut sit on eripari kiekot.

----------


## snowfake

> Kai tuo alkaa virallisesti valmis olemaan kun äsken vedin kaulaputkenkin mittaan joten lätkäistään tähän infot.



Hehe näyttää ihan kuin siinä ois jotkut 26" kiekot  :Hymy:

----------


## kontio

elämä on, ja kaikki ei ole persjalkaisia  :Leveä hymy: 
edit_ toki ilmeeseen vaikuttaa aika paljon tuo haarukoiden mutaclearance, joka on cx-pyörässä ulkonäöllisesti valitettava ominaisuus mutta 32-millisillä kumeilla kuratiellä ihan jees  :Hymy:

----------


## hartsu

Pienen budjetin projektiin tuli heti lisähintaa kun piti taas heti aluksi raapia tehtaan maalit pois.
Vasaralakkaa laitan pintaan.
Muuten on tarkoitus hyödyntää Bilteman tarjontaa ja käytettyjä osia.

----------


## kmw

Viittimistä vaille valmis :Sarkastinen:

----------


## nicce

> Projekti etenee ja niinhän siinä nyt kävi, että vanhasta pyörästä ei nyt sitten hirveästi uuteen runkoon palikoita siirtynytkään. Kiekot tulee, mutta siihen jääkin.



Projekti valmistuu uhkaavasti ja ensimmäinen testiajo suoritettu. Maastossa ei ole vielä käyty, mutta kyllä ainakin VPP-perästä jäi tosi hyvät fiilikset - ei notku turhia putkelta ajaessakaan. Ja muutenkin pyörä on todella jämäkkä ajettaessa.

Eli tämän hetkinen kokoonpano
- Santa Cruz Blur XC Carbon, Fox RP23 iskarilla
- Sram XX-osasarja - suositusten vastaisesti Q156 kammilla 42/28 (n. 4mm jää kampien ja haarukan väliin tilaa). Takapakka 11-32
- Sram XX SID haarukka
- Chris King No ThreadSet
- Thomson Masterpiece satulatolppa
- Easton Monkeylite Riser tanko
- Stemmi (Nyt Race Face Ride - tulee vaihtumaan johonkin?)
- Swisscompin vaijerinkuoret (paitsi keskellä, kun musta oli mielestäni hillitympää tuossa kohdalla, eikä myöskään alumiini hinkkaa hiilikuitua)
- Mavic XM819, DT240s kiekot (mahdollisesti tulee jotkut toiset)


Kaulaputki katkaistaan vielä sopivaan mittaan. Ja en vielä ehtinyt eilen punnita.

----------


## Uomo

> Viittimistä vaille valmis



Haha, runko tuo mieleen oman projektin ja siihen liittyvät säätämiset. Nimim. "onneksi jo valmis".  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ansis

Nicce, komia laite :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ljgda

Surly Cross Check vm 2010 alkaa valmistua.



Olisi ajokunnossa jos pumppaisin ilmaa renkaisiin, mutta projekti odottaa vielä tankoteippiä, nahkasatulaa, ja lokasuojia. Niin ja jarrut ja vaihteet täytyy vielä säätää paremmin.

----------


## JackOja

> Projekti valmistuu uhkaavasti...
> 
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/_Y...0/IMG_0255.JPG
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/_Y...0/IMG_0256.JPG



 :No huh!: 

No nyt on hieno

----------


## Ropples

Kertokaa muut BMC trailfox tf01 -09 omistajat, löytyykö teidänkin rungosta pikkasen klappia iskarin yläkiinnikkestä? Huomasin tässä yksi päivä tällaista omasta fillarista. 
Yritin kiristää muttereita mutta eipä ne likkunut paljon eikä vaikutusta ollut.

Ei oiken ois aikaa purkaa fillaria, varsinkin kun kohta pystyy mettäs mennä..

----------


## Jahvetti

> Kertokaa muut BMC trailfox tf01 -09 omistajat, löytyykö teidänkin rungosta pikkasen klappia iskarin yläkiinnikkestä? Huomasin tässä yksi päivä tällaista omasta fillarista. 
> Yritin kiristää muttereita mutta eipä ne likkunut paljon eikä vaikutusta ollut.
> 
> Ei oiken ois aikaa purkaa fillaria, varsinkin kun kohta pystyy mettäs mennä..



Ulkomaan foorumeilla varoittelivat että kannattaa tarkkailla noita linkuston pultteja, tuppaavat löystymään. Voi olla että sinulla on päässyt puslat väljähtymään jos ne on alusta asti hakannut löysällä kiinnityksellä. Puslat vaihtoon ja itse ainakin purin koko linkuston ennen kuin kasasin pyörän, rasvailin paikat ja laitoin hieman kevyttä lukkoliimaa pultteihin. Ei ole ollut ongelmia löystymisestä vaikka kilometrejä on tullut aika paljon.

Edittiä: Vai olikos sillä sinun pyörällä ajettu vielä ollenkaan? Kannattaa irroitella ainakin tuo iskari ja katsoa mikä mättää.

----------


## Ropples

Joitain tunteja on poljettu lumipolkuja mutta mitään extremeämpää ei ole tehtyä (eikä ole taitoja.. vielä..  :Kieli pitkällä: )

Pitää kai sitten käydä koko linkusto läpi ja irroittaa iskari. Katotaan mitä tapahtuu..


Edit: Kiristin sitten yläkiinnikkeen vähän paremmin (= käytin käsiä sormien sijaan) ja kiristyhän se mutteri sieltä. Klappikin hävisi näillä näkymin. Pitää muistaa seurailla linkuston ja iskarin muttereiden kireyttä sitten kun vähän kuivuu tästä nää kelit

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Täytyy todella tietää mitä haluaa että klassisen geometrian rostsekistä saa noin ruman.

----------


## ljgda

> Täytyy todella tietää mitä haluaa että klassisen geometrian rostsekistä saa noin ruman.



...kunhan on hyvä polkea... itse asiassa ajattelin liimata kylkeen tarran, esim. INSERA tai CORRATEC niin uskaltaa hyvin säilyttää kellarissa  :Vink:

----------


## Nakili

> ...kunhan on hyvä polkea... itse asiassa ajattelin liimata kylkeen tarran, esim. INSERA tai CORRATEC niin uskaltaa hyvin säilyttää kellarissa



Ei millään pahalla, mutta kyllä tuota jo pelkästään tuolla ulkonäöllä kärsii säilyttää.. vaikka laittasit colnagoilla ja pinarelloilla päällystäisit sen  :Leveä hymy: 

Mutta kuten todettu, pääasia että on hyvä sotkee menemään

----------


## elasto

> Projekti valmistuu uhkaavasti



Hieno!




> - Stemmi (Nyt Race Face Ride - tulee vaihtumaan johonkin?)



Jos tuo on OS tanko, niin miten olisi Syntace F109? Kevyt, hieno, jämäkkä.

----------


## nicce

> Hieno!
> 
> Jos tuo on OS tanko, niin miten olisi Syntace F109? Kevyt, hieno, jämäkkä.



Lisää hyviä ehdotuksia otetaan toki vastaan (Tanko on 31.8mm). Ritchey Carbon WCS löytyisi samoissa mitoissa toisesta pyörästä ja se on ainakin kevyempi ja hienompi. Mutta oon miettiny kuitenkin Easton EA90 - niin olis synkassa stongan kanssa? Tai sitten tanko ja stemmi kokonaan uusiks ENVEn palikoilla - nekin ois aika hienon näköisiä. Kun ei haluais ihan hirveetä sillisalaattia tehdä tosta

----------


## t-man

Tuohon punertavaan värimaailmaan kävis kyllä 3T:n Arx Team (120g 110mm) ja maksaapi n. 60 egee ja jos samanlaisen tangon halajaa, niin saman lafkan tanko (640mm 150g, tosin saa lyhennettyä kapeeksi kun tuossa on pitkälti tuota kiinnittämis pintaa)

----------


## kenkku

tällainen projekti...

----------


## o.j.

Projekti "Inbredistä sinkula" valmistui, koeajolenkkikin ajettu talon ympäri  :Hymy:

----------


## Ansis

Jotenkin näyttää vielä korkealta tuo etupää ,mut saas katsoo kun laite valmistuu. Ainakaan tuota samaa Syncroksen 60mm stemmiä tuolla hirveällä nousulla ei enää voi laittaa. Kokeillaan nyt Eastonin Havenin 85mm pitkää ja 0 asteista stemmiä ens hätään. Ja tällä hetkellä löytyy Syncroksen joku bulkki hiilari riser, jossa on 40mm korkeutta niin tilalle tulee Eastonin 20mm korkuinen tanko....mut kyl se tästä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jooseppi

Mikä runko sulla ansis on?

----------


## Mr. Kape

> Mikä runko sulla ansis on?



Tällästä:





> Täällä kanssa startannut Santa Cruz Blur LT projekti. Taravaa puuttuu vielä kuten esim. runko (valkoinen medium), etuvaihtaja, uusi DT Swissin etunapa(240s 20mm), kun vanha ei enää käy uuteen haarukkaan, stemmi, tolppa, satula, ketjut, kuoret ja vaijerit jne jne
> Tälläiset nurkista jo löytyisi
> 
> *nips kuva*
> 
>  Keula: Fox Float RC2 160mm
> Jarrut: Avid Elixir CR White edition
> Kiekot: DTswissin XR400 kehät ja DT Swissin 240s navat
> Vaihteisto: Sram X.0 Redwin sarjaa
> ...

----------


## Ansis

Kiitos Kape  :Leveä hymy: 

Ei toi nyt pahalta enää näyttänyt, kun leikein vielä äsken vähän kuvankäsittelyohjelman kanssa

----------


## Mr. Kape

> Kiitos Kape 
>  ...



You are welcome  :Hymy:

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Neidolle sopivia italialaisia hipoteräsrunkoja tulee niin harvoin vastaan että se ahneesti poisti yhden kun se tuli muotipyöräpalstalle myyntiin. Minä ehdottelin että modernia käyttöpalikkaa mutta neito tiukkana että antaa olla nämä vanhat kirkkaat Campat ja sen pohjalta valkoista tehoksi.

Eli käytettiin kiinni ollutta palikkaa. Ajomies vaihtoi tuubikehät avoihin, ja tutulta gurulta saatiin lyhyet nätit kammet edukkaasti. Käytettynä stemmi ja stonga etc.



Chesini Innovation, 1990ish.
- putki Columbus EL
- kiekot Campagnolo / DT Comp / Mavic Open Pro / Schwalbe Ultremo
- vaihtajat, kahvat ja jarrut Campagnolo Athena
- pakka Campagnolo Record,12-23
- ketju KMC
- kammet TA Specialites, 150 mm, 46/36
- keskiö Shimano 600
- stonga Nitto Neat 104
- satula Specialized hipo

Eteen tulee sievemmällä navalla ja 36 pinnalla varustettu kiekko.

Kiitokset pyöräjeesuksille Santtu, Henry, Eppu ja Mirka.

Lisää kuvia: https://picasaweb.google.com/kare.es...eat=directlink

----------


## akkki

> Jotenkin näyttää vielä korkealta tuo etupää ,mut saas katsoo kun laite valmistuu. Ainakaan tuota samaa Syncroksen 60mm stemmiä tuolla hirveällä nousulla ei enää voi laittaa. Kokeillaan nyt Eastonin Havenin 85mm pitkää ja 0 asteista stemmiä ens hätään. Ja tällä hetkellä löytyy Syncroksen joku bulkki hiilari riser, jossa on 40mm korkeutta niin tilalle tulee Eastonin 20mm korkuinen tanko....mut kyl se tästä




Telkkari sen kertoo.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## time

Hieno!





> neidolle sopivia italialaisia hipoteräsrunkoja tulee niin harvoin vastaan että se ahneesti poisti yhden kun se tuli muotipyöräpalstalle myyntiin. Minä ehdottelin että modernia käyttöpalikkaa mutta neito tiukkana että antaa olla nämä vanhat kirkkaat campat ja sen pohjalta valkoista tehoksi.
> 
> Eli käytettiin kiinni ollutta palikkaa. Ajomies vaihtoi tuubikehät avoihin, ja tutulta gurulta saatiin lyhyet nätit kammet edukkaasti. Käytettynä stemmi ja stonga etc.
> 
> 
> 
> chesini innovation, 1990ish.
> - putki columbus el
> - kiekot campagnolo / dt comp / mavic open pro / schwalbe ultremo
> ...

----------


## Patman

Valmiiltahan tuo näyttää  :Vink: , mutta projekti vielä ties kuinka kauan. 

Ensimäisenä mielessä sopivamman keulan hankinta. Onko ehdotuksia? Olen ajatellut jotain säädettävää kuten Fox Talas 100-120-140 tai RS Revelation 110-150.

----------


## kmw

> *pyöräkauneutta*



Paljon keskimääräistä suurempi peukalo :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ropples

> Ensimäisenä mielessä sopivamman keulan hankinta. Onko ehdotuksia? Olen ajatellut jotain säädettävää kuten Fox Talas 100-120-140 tai RS Revelation 110-150.



Rokspoks Sektor u-turn:illa ois varmaan aika hyvä vaihtoehto jos pienellä budgetilla pitäisi keulaa löytää

----------


## Kemppis

> Mullakin on projektina Motobecane, mutta lähtötilanne on vähän huonompi



Valmistui

----------


## Jazman

Oma retrokilpuriprojekti sai kanssa uutta väriä pintaan ja sormet syyhyää kovasti, että pääsis jatkaa proggista...

Kohteena siis Koga-Miyata Flyer -91 (60cm), osasarjana Shimano 600 runkovaihtajilla. Alkuperäiset Wolberin kiekot ja putkiosat meni vaihtoon, mutta muuten vanhat osat palautuu runkoon putsattuna ja huolettuna (tietty poislukien takapakka, ketjut ja vaijerit).

Orggisvärit oli törkeen retrot ja olis muuten saanu olla, mutta kun maali oli pahasti haalistunut ja osin lohkeillut ja lisäksi teipit oli rispaantuneet, niin päätin sitten laittaa värit kunnolla uusiksi. 

Täältä voi seurata miten projekti etenee.

----------


## Ansis

Ja taas muutama askel eteenpäin. Etukiekko tuli navanvaihto operaatiosta kotiin. Sitten sain laitettua etujarrusatulan paikoilleen. Vanha tanko paikoilleen, että sain mitattua jarruletkun ja vaijerikuoret oikean mittaisiksi. Saas katsoo tuleeko Havenit tänään, "pitäs tulla" taas  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## zeizei

> Ja taas muutama askel eteenpäin. Etukiekko tuli navanvaihto operaatiosta kotiin. Sitten sain laitettua etujarrusatulan paikoilleen. Vanha tanko paikoilleen, että sain mitattua jarruletkun ja vaijerikuoret oikean mittaisiksi. Saas katsoo tuleeko Havenit tänään, "pitäs tulla" taas



Ai hitto, nyt vasta bongasin tämän projektin. Kyllä tulee komia blurri. Lähes samaan suuntaan näyttää paperilla omatkin speksit seuraavaksi pyöräksi niin hienoa seurata tätä projektia. Myös ajokokemukset/-käytös tuolla 160mm keulalla kiinnostaa kovasti. Meinasitko laittaa jotain (kahden rattaan) ohjuria tuohon? ISCG-valmiuttahan tuossa ei ole ja linkku vähän tielle BB-asennettavan kanssa. Tämä vähän itseä mietityttää.

Kuitunomadissahan olis ne ISCG-reiät, kävin minäkin nimittäin sitä Sportaxissa hipelöimässä  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Musashi

Jumangeg kun on hieno Cruzi!

----------


## Ansis

> Ai hitto, nyt vasta bongasin tämän projektin. Kyllä tulee komia blurri. Lähes samaan suuntaan näyttää paperilla omatkin speksit seuraavaksi pyöräksi niin hienoa seurata tätä projektia. Myös ajokokemukset/-käytös tuolla 160mm keulalla kiinnostaa kovasti. Meinasitko laittaa jotain (kahden rattaan) ohjuria tuohon?



Kiitos kiitos. Täytyy nyt aluksi katsoa, että kuinka se toimii ilman ohjuria. Jos siltä näyttää, että ei pelitä kunnolla ilman sitä niin sitten täyttyy taas CRC:n ostoskori  :Leveä hymy:  Itsekin vähän jännitän, että kuinkas 160mm toimii tossa. Sportaxin kunkut sanoi, että komiasti se varmaan pelittää. Huomenna oon viisaampi.

----------


## Ansis

Siinä se nyt on vaijerien katkaisua vaille valmis...niin ja polkimet  :Hymy: 



Kiitos Pyörä-Sport, Sportax ja Tomppa

----------


## JackOja

> Siinä se nyt on vaijerien katkaisua vaille valmis...



Kerrassaan hieno! Valkoiset jarruletkut sopisivat tuohon mainiosti

----------


## Ansis

> Kerrassaan hieno! Valkoiset jarruletkut sopisivat tuohon mainiosti



Täytyskö ne nyt piru vaihtaa vielä. Oon kyllä samaa miettinyt

----------


## zeizei

> Kerrassaan hieno! Valkoiset jarruletkut sopisivat tuohon mainiosti



Ja valkoiset gripit (jotka ei kokemuksen perusteella kovin kauaa tosin ole valkoiset)  :Sarkastinen:  Ei mutta älyttömän hienohan tuo kyllä on

----------


## Ansis

> Ja valkoiset gripit (jotka ei kokemuksen perusteella kovin kauaa tosin ole valkoiset)  Ei mutta älyttömän hienohan tuo kyllä on



Valkoisia grippejä ei kyllä tule. On meinaa ollut Odi Ruffianit valkoisina, eikä ne kauaa valkoisina pysyneet. Löytäis jostain mustat gripit valkoisilla lukoilla, ei meinaa ihan hirveesti ole markkinoilla. Miten olis valkoinen satula?

----------


## Tank Driver

> Valkoisia grippejä ei kyllä tule. On meinaa ollut Odi Ruffianit valkoisina, eikä ne kauaa valkoisina pysyneet. Löytäis jostain mustat gripit valkoisilla lukoilla, ei meinaa ihan hirveesti ole markkinoilla. Miten olis valkoinen satula?



Eiks tohon käis lizardskinssit kromisilla lukkorenkailla? Valkoinen satula vois toimia, likaisenharmaa ei...

----------


## zeizei

> Valkoisia grippejä ei kyllä tule. On meinaa ollut Odi Ruffianit valkoisina, eikä ne kauaa valkoisina pysyneet. Löytäis jostain mustat gripit valkoisilla lukoilla, ei meinaa ihan hirveesti ole markkinoilla. Miten olis valkoinen satula?



Mullakin oli ne yhdet ja ainoat valkoiset gripit eikä tule tännekään uudestaan. Nätit ne tuossa kuitenkin olisi uutena  :Hymy:  Valkoista satulaa tuohon kanssa mielessäni vähän mallailin ja saattais sopia. Ehkä joku mustavalkoinen (vähän reilummin valkoista) voisi olla vielä parempi. Erittäin hyvä maku ja värisilmä kyllä projektipäälliköllä.

----------


## Ansis

tollasta satulaa oon miettinyt http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/I...inal/47725.jpg

Ruffianeihin löytyis kanssa "hopeiset" lukot. Täytyykin tilata :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Mulla oli valkoinen Ti-Fly vielä 3vkoa sitten. Sitten laitoin sen Haroon ja nyt se on keväisen harmaa. Ei koskaan enää vastaavaa. Eihän sillä värillä ole väliä, kunhan se on musta :Hymy: 

ps. ansiksen crutsi on oikeesti pähee. Raakaa rynkynkytystä toivottelen.

----------


## Ansis

Tietääkö kukaan, että mistä saisi *mustat* XT:n kammet? Näyttää uusissa Cubeissa olevan...

----------


## Human Traffic

Omaa kokemusta valkoisista satuloista, koska kolmessa pyörässä on kiinni juurikin valkoinen satula. Maantiepyörässä oleva selle italian team edition satula on kaikista valkoisin ja se on kuitenkin ollut käytössä kesästä 09. Se on edelleen valkoinen, muut on maalarinvalkoisia, san marcon ponza ja selle italian slr.

On mulla kyllä kanssa valkoiset gripit maastopyörässä ja valkoiset tankonauhat maantiepyörässä, tai no ehkei ne nyt niin valkoiset kyllä enään ole. Ei valkoiset gripit kyllä kauaa valkoisina pysy, mutta minkäs teet kuin ne on uutena niin fantsun näköiset..

----------


## Laika

> Valkoisia grippejä ei kyllä tule. On meinaa ollut Odi Ruffianit valkoisina, eikä ne kauaa valkoisina pysyneet. Löytäis jostain mustat gripit valkoisilla lukoilla, ei meinaa ihan hirveesti ole markkinoilla.



Superstarilta löytyy grippien ja lukkojen värejä vaik kui helvetimpal: http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/produ...roducts_id=325

----------


## Patrik

> Superstarilta löytyy grippien ja lukkojen värejä vaik kui helvetimpal: http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/produ...roducts_id=325



Ja on muuten hintaansa nähden hyvät gripit!

----------


## MRa

On kyl makee tuo Ansis:en cruz.  Valkoiset jarruletkut kyllä ehdottomasti.  Satulaa en vaihtais, se ei pysy valkoisena kuitenkaan eikä sitä kukaan ajaessa näe.  Sitäpaitsi ei tuo musta tossa ole paha.

Tuolla on niistä Cube:n kammista juttua: http://www.thehubsa.co.za/forum/topi...ack-xt-cranks/.  Tuolla on lopputulema, että ovat tehneet nuo Cubelle.  Ei ne kyllä varmaan mustina kauaa pysy, vaan väri hankautuu pois ja alta tulee esiin alumiini.

----------


## Ansis

> On kyl makee tuo Ansis:en cruz. Valkoiset jarruletkut kyllä ehdottomasti. Satulaa en vaihtais, se ei pysy valkoisena kuitenkaan eikä sitä kukaan ajaessa näe. Sitäpaitsi ei tuo musta tossa ole paha.
> 
> Tuolla on niistä Cube:n kammista juttua: http://www.thehubsa.co.za/forum/topi...ack-xt-cranks/. Tuolla on lopputulema, että ovat tehneet nuo Cubelle. Ei ne kyllä varmaan mustina kauaa pysy, vaan väri hankautuu pois ja alta tulee esiin alumiini.



Taidan siis tyytyä näihin paikallaan oleviin kampiin. 

Mulla oli aiemmin Felt Virtue 1:n jossa oli valkoinen satula ja siinä pinta myös pysyi valkoisena. Kai nekin on niin valmistajakohtaisia juttuja. Siinä oli Feltin oma väritys ja pohjassa näytti lukevan Velo. Valmistaja kenties?

----------


## Hippo

Projekti nro 1 omalla kohdalla. Voimansiirto, jarrut ja putkiosat vielä hankittava.

----------


## Rox

HongFu FM015 tulossa kesäksi...

----------


## LJL

> HongFu FM015 tulossa kesäksi...



Hyvin mystillinen!

-Lauri

----------


## hartsu

Nyt on vasaralakat pinnassa, suihkin ensin itse spraypurkista mutta ei oikein onnistunut tällä kertaa joten vein ammattilaiselle.
En tiedä mikä mätti, kun edellisellä kerralla onnistui ihan hyvin kilikalipurkilla mutta nyt ei tullut sitä vasarapintaa ollenkaan. 

Ammattilaiselta kyllä onnistui.

----------


## juu-zo

> Nyt on vasaralakat pinnassa, suihkin ensin itse spraypurkista mutta ei oikein onnistunut tällä kertaa joten vein ammattilaiselle.
> En tiedä mikä mätti, kun edellisellä kerralla onnistui ihan hyvin kilikalipurkilla mutta nyt ei tullut sitä vasarapintaa ollenkaan. 
> 
> Ammattilaiselta kyllä onnistui.



Oikein tyylikkään näköinen kokonaisuus.

----------


## hartsu

Joo ihan komea tuli, tuo on ensimmäinen ihan alunperin sinkulaksi tehty pyörä minulle. Bilteman mummis-kiekoilla.
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5303/...d3b47b53_b.jpg

----------


## Rox

> Hyvin mystillinen!
> 
> -Lauri



Ei tuossa idän ihmeessä mitään kauhean mystistä ole. Jos kuitenkin kiinnostaa kuinka homma etenee niin saa käydä vakoilemassa osoitteessa chinarello.wordpress.com.

----------


## Patrik

> Tietääkö kukaan, että mistä saisi *mustat* XT:n kammet? Näyttää uusissa Cubeissa olevan...



Kesällä näyttää tulevan:

----------


## Patterson

> Projekti nro 1 omalla kohdalla. Voimansiirto, jarrut ja putkiosat vielä hankittava.



Moro, nähtiinki tuossa paikallisessa apoteekissa. On kyllä makia peli tulossa. Tuleeko se sinkulaksi?

On jääny itellä tuo GF Rig vähälle käytölle sopimattoman geometrian / liian ison rungon takia. Alkoi kuumottamaan myös Swift L-koossa tai Gryphon XL-koossa.

----------


## reif

> HongFu FM015 tulossa kesäksi...



Meinaatko jättää pinnan valkoiseksi vai tuleeko teippauksia/lisämaalia?

Tuossa kuva omasta HongFu FM001-fillarista.

----------


## Jula

> Bilteman mummis-kiekoilla.



Miltä ne Biltema kiekot vaikuttaa? Mietin jos tuunais omaa mummista  :Hymy:

----------


## hartsu

> Miltä ne Biltema kiekot vaikuttaa? Mietin jos tuunais omaa mummista



Kyllä kai niillä jonkun aikaa ajelee, ihan suorat ovat ja pyörii herkästi. Pinnoja kyllä kiristin varttikierroksen kun tuntuivat vähän löysiltä.
Sen verran googletin että noista vanteista Alexrims ACE24 ei löytynyt mitään tietoa valmistajalta mutta joissain jopa 1000€ pyörissä sellaiset löytyy vakiona.
Etunapa on aivan nimetön ja takanapa merkkiä KT HiStop. Siitä löytyi sellaista juttua että KT tekee myös Shimanon jalkajarrunavat. 
Periaate on kuulemma se että jos sattuu erä onnistumaan niin niihin painetaan Shimanon tekstit ja niihin huonompiin KT:n logot. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hippo

> Moro, nähtiinki tuossa paikallisessa apoteekissa. On kyllä makia peli tulossa. Tuleeko se sinkulaksi?



Moromoro.
Kyllä minä siihen vaihteet asentelen. Samoin joustokeulaa suunnittelen myös. Kyseessä ensimmäinen maastopyörä siitten vuoden ~1990 Scott Peakin, joten haluan sen jo periaatteesta näyttävän maastopyörältä sellaisena kuin minä sellaisen tunnistan.
Srammia ja Shimanoa sievasti sekoitellen, putkikiksi kait jotain perusjöötiä. Tuosta tulee aika möhkäle, mutta niin se on kuskikin satakiloinen ja nivelistä jo kangisunut, joten turha tässä on enää mistään muusta kuin nautiskelusta rauhallisen harkitun liikkein haaveilla. Palvellee siis tuota tarkoitusta.

On se nätti, vaikka itse sanonkin.

----------


## LJL

> Ei tuossa idän ihmeessä mitään kauhean mystistä ole. Jos kuitenkin kiinnostaa kuinka homma etenee niin saa käydä vakoilemassa osoitteessa chinarello.wordpress.com.



Ei mystillisyys ollut mitenkään negatiivinen ilmaus tässä, oikeastaan päinvastoin; tuo (mystinen) blanko runko todella erottuu edukseen tässä kaiken maailman brändeillä kuorrutettujen runkojen ajassa. Itse tykkään paljon enemmän komponentti-estetiikasta, joten täysin logoton/tarraton runko antanee paremmin sijaa palikoiden yksityiskohdille.

-Lauri

----------


## Rox

Jeh,
Tarkoitus olis tosiaan jättää ihan blankoksi. Ehkä jonkun tarran korkeintaan liimaan head badgen paikalle. Toi FM001 on nätti kuin sika pienenä. Kiva, että näitä Kiinan ihmeitä on enempikin Suomen maassa.

----------


## Nisse-setä

Trailipyörä alkaa muotoutua, kiirettä pukkaa perhana kun ajokelit on jo oven takana  :No huh!: . Aihiona -07 Canyon Nerve ES. Kuvassa takana laakeriremppa, nyt on SKF:t joka nivelessä. Edelliset lakut kesti kolmisen vuotta, katsotaan nyt onko japanialainen laatu autuaaksitekevää  :Sekaisin: . Osaa muuten sakemannit tehdä pirullisia palapelejä, linkustoa rassatessa alkoi tuntua että usko loppuu ja toivokin on mennyt...

Vakioiskari Pearl vaihtui CRC:n alesta poistettuun Maniskan Swinger X3:en ja uusi tolpan clamppi KCNC:ltä. Valtaisia hankintoja !  :Leveä hymy: . On muuten hankala löytää tuohon passelia tolpan pantaa, mittasin halkaisijan olevan 36mm, KCNC Road Lite SC-7 35,6 -millisenä upposi kuitenkin paikalleen.

Asennusta odottaa mm. XT kammet, x7 vaihtaja, Revelation Race, X-Kingit, Pro II / XC717 -kiekot ja muuta pientä. 1x9 setup tulollaan.

----------


## MacGyver

Cyclocrosspyörä levyjarruilla -projekti sai alkunsa.

----------


## IncBuff

Saako kysyä paljon maksoi toimitettuna Suomeen? X:ää on tullut kuolattua ja jos osasta nurkkiin kertyneistä fillareista pääsee eroon niin taitaa olla projektin paikka.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Ja minua kiinnostaa mitä mahtaa painaa tuo X runko. Yli vai ali 2 kg

----------


## stenu

> Ja minua kiinnostaa mitä mahtaa painaa tuo X runko. Yli vai ali 2 kg



Samoin. Lisäksi kiinnostaisi vielä se, että minkä kokoinen punnittu yksilö on.

----------


## fob

> Projekti nro 1 omalla kohdalla. Voimansiirto, jarrut ja putkiosat vielä hankittava.]



Tervetuloa Singularin omistajien onnelliseen joukkoon!

----------


## Hippo

> Tervetuloa Singularin omistajien onnelliseen joukkoon!



Kiitos. Tämä on pitkän työn tulosta. Reilu vuosi sitten jo päätin mitä haluan. Nyt se alkaa konkretisoitua.

----------


## MacGyver

> Saako kysyä paljon maksoi toimitettuna Suomeen? X:ää on tullut kuolattua ja jos osasta nurkkiin kertyneistä fillareista pääsee eroon niin taitaa olla projektin paikka.



Kyllähän tuohon yli kuussataa meni ohjainlaakerin kanssa tuolla hiilarihaarukalla. Postien osuus reilu 60 e.





> Ja minua kiinnostaa mitä mahtaa painaa tuo X runko. Yli vai ali 2 kg







> Samoin. Lisäksi kiinnostaisi vielä se, että minkä kokoinen punnittu yksilö on.



Rungon koko on 56. Runko ilman jarrutappeja ja jarrutapin kiinnikkeitä, ohjainlaakerin kuppien kanssa 2230 g, eli kyllähän se rauta painaa.

Haarukka ilman jarrutappeja täydellä putkella 705 g.

----------


## JarkoH

Hieno on Coticci! Mitäs speksejä olet kaavaillut?

----------


## Itsok

hmm. Medium/long Roadrat oli ilman leekeriä jotain 20xx g ja teräshaarukka 10xx g.
Hieno kyllä on.

----------


## MacGyver

> Hieno on Coticci! Mitäs speksejä olet kaavaillut?



No voimansiirto tulee olemaan Rivalia. Jarrut löytyy käytettynä (BB7), samoin kuin kiekot (XT+Mavic A317). Tolpaksi tietenki Thomsonia ja jakkaraksi SLR. Ohjaamo on vielä hakusessa, kun ei näistä käyräsarvisista ole pahemmin kokemusta. Mutta laitetaan nyt jotain, ja vaihdetaan sitten sopivampaan :Vink: 

Näillä lääkkeillä pitäisi saada aikaiseksi jonkinlainen yleiskulkine kaikenmoiseen ajoon.

----------


## Baas 009

> Trailipyörä alkaa muotoutua, kiirettä pukkaa perhana kun ajokelit on jo oven takana . Aihiona -07 Canyon Nerve ES. Kuvassa takana laakeriremppa, nyt on SKF:t joka nivelessä. Edelliset lakut kesti kolmisen vuotta, katsotaan nyt onko japanialainen laatu autuaaksitekevää .



??? Ainakin mulle tulee SKF:stä mieleen Svenska KullagerFabrik.. Vai onko sittemmin muuttunut japanilaiseksi. Laatu tuskin poikkeaa, tulee ne sitten 500 tai 10000km:n päästä...

----------


## Nisse-setä

> ??? Ainakin mulle tulee SKF:stä mieleen Svenska KullagerFabrik.. Vai onko sittemmin muuttunut japanilaiseksi. Laatu tuskin poikkeaa, tulee ne sitten 500 tai 10000km:n päästä...



Pussin kyljessä luki notta Made In Japan, mene tiedä  :Sekaisin:

----------


## tune

> ??? Ainakin mulle tulee SKF:stä mieleen Svenska KullagerFabrik.. Vai onko sittemmin muuttunut japanilaiseksi. Laatu tuskin poikkeaa, tulee ne sitten 500 tai 10000km:n päästä...



SKF ei ole enää nykyään mikään kovin pieni pulju. 
Lainausta SKF:n sivuilta: "Today, SKF is represented in more than 130 countries. The company has  more than 100 manufacturing sites and also sales companies supported by  about 15,000 distributor locations."

----------


## Ohiampuja

Huomasin tuossa että maasturista on runko päässyt murtumaan.

Mistä nyt saisi halvalla 29er rungon, sellaiseen "kakkospyörä -projektiin"?

----------


## IncBuff

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/englishue...s-size-18.html tuossa on edullisin mihin olen törmännyt. En tiedä sitten millainen on. Talvipyörää olen tuollaisen ympärille harkinnut.

----------


## viskaali

GT Zaskar LE 1998 kevennysprojekti.







Uusi tuoli tulossa ja ketjua tarvii lyhentää, joten eiköhän saada vielä 100g pois.

----------


## snowfake

> GT Zaskar LE 1998 kevennysprojekti.
> 
> Uusi tuoli tulossa ja ketjua tarvii lyhentää, joten eiköhän saada vielä 100g pois.



Ihan jees mut pakko kysyä onko sulla aina vaaka mukana?

----------


## Iglumies

Projektista lähti ylimääräinen vaihtaja sekä ratas ja ohjuri tuli tilalle varmistamaan ketjun paikallaanpysymisen.

----------


## tiksi

> Ihan jees mut pakko kysyä onko sulla aina vaaka mukana?



Eiks kaikilla oo?? :Sekaisin:  Vai mitä te niissä kamelilaukuissanne kannatte?

----------


## Jazman

> Oma retrokilpuriprojekti sai kanssa uutta väriä pintaan ja sormet syyhyää kovasti, että pääsis jatkaa proggista...
> 
> ...
> 
> Täältä voi seurata miten projekti etenee.



Noniin, homma etenee...
Nyt sain muhvit nätisti koristeltua ja uudet tarrat Saksan ebaysta istuu nätisti kuvaan  :Hymy: 

Tällä viikolla saan fillarin kasaan, niin pitää laittaa sit kuvat lopputuloksesta näytille.

----------


## kmw

Hieno on Jatsimiehen prokkis. 

Pitäiskös minunkin ruveta ruuvailemaan Aeroon osia paikoilleen? Ohj.laakeri ja keskiö ovatten jo paikoillaan, mutta aloittamisen kynnys on vaan noussut nousemistaan. Eikä sitä näin kauniilla ilmalla sentään ....  :Hymy:  Kunhan Lohjanjärven kiertoon valmistuu.

----------


## Jazman

> Hieno on Jatsimiehen prokkis.



Kiitos  :Hymy: 

Heh, olin ihan varma, että toi proggis olis sun mieleen, kun kyseessä on tollanen retro teräskiituri ja kaikkee  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

> GT Zaskar LE 1998 kevennysprojekti.



Mulla oli itsellä 2000-luvun alkupuolella vastaavanlainen kevennysprojekti '95 Haro Impulse Compista Extralitellä, Tunella, SID Racella, jne. Tais lopulta painaa jotain 8 kilon paikkeilla. Loppujen lopuksi runko oli se painava osa, mikä esti kunnon lisäkeventelyn.

Toi Zaskarin runkohan ei ole mikään keijukainen vaan painaa jotain 1800-1900g. Vaihtamalla sen esim. Scottin Team Issue Scandiumiin (~1200g) saisit yli 600g pois, puhumattakaan esim. Scalesta yms. kuiturungoista.

Zaskar sitten vaikka runkona seinälle tai oikeaan retroprojektiin 'period correct' -osilla.

----------


## viskaali

> Mulla oli itsellä 2000-luvun alkupuolella vastaavanlainen kevennysprojekti '95 Haro Impulse Compista Extralitellä, Tunella, SID Racella, jne. Tais lopulta painaa jotain 8 kilon paikkeilla. Loppujen lopuksi runko oli se painava osa, mikä esti kunnon lisäkeventelyn.
> 
> Toi Zaskarin runkohan ei ole mikään keijukainen vaan painaa jotain 1800-1900g. Vaihtamalla sen esim. Scottin Team Issue Scandiumiin (~1200g) saisit yli 600g pois, puhumattakaan esim. Scalesta yms. kuiturungoista.
> 
> Zaskar sitten vaikka runkona seinälle tai oikeaan retroprojektiin 'period correct' -osilla.



Asiaa puhut. Zaskar ei todellakaan ole mikään kevyt (1660g) runko, mutta päätin kokeilla mihin painoihin pääsisi ilman suurta tuskaa. Itsellä pyörä käytössä vielä reenipyöränä ja välillä jossain "teknisesti helposissa" marathonkisoissa ja viime vuonna TdH tuli kokeiltua. Käytön vuoksi osat valittu suht järkiperustein. Jos nyt oikein sekoaisi niin ton vois saada jonnekkin 6.6 - 6.7kg, mutta se ei olisi enää koko perheen viihdettä. 

Ymmärrän "perioid correct" harrastajia...

----------


## Dalmore

.., hitaasti mutta varmasti. Soul Cycles Dillinger 29er

----------


## Ski

Nätti tai komea, hieno joka tapauksessa !

----------


## zoomlo

Mitähän mieltä olette hiilikuiturungon (tai miksei alumiinisenkin) rakentamisesta itse? Jonkun aikaa itseäni on kiehtonut ajatus tuollaisesta. Eihän siitä varmaankaan ensimmäisellä kerralla täysin onnistunut runko tulisi, mutta voisihan sitä edes yrittää jotain näpräillä. Itselleni on muodostunut ainakin kuva, että se olisi suhteellisen haastavaa puuhaa.

Edit: Tarkennetaan siis, että kyse maantiepyörästä.

----------


## kontio

> Mitähän mieltä olette hiilikuiturungon (tai miksei alumiinisenkin) rakentamisesta itse? Jonkun aikaa itseäni on kiehtonut ajatus tuollaisesta. Eihän siitä varmaankaan ensimmäisellä kerralla täysin onnistunut runko tulisi, mutta voisihan sitä edes yrittää jotain näpräillä. Itselleni on muodostunut ainakin kuva, että se olisi suhteellisen haastavaa puuhaa.
> 
> Edit: Tarkennetaan siis, että kyse maantiepyörästä.



Eikös Ilosen Samu aikanaan keittiössä temporungon tehnyt. (edit_ Samu`s kitchen topic oli jossain jenkkifoorumilla, koitapa googletella)

Tiggivehkeet pitäis omistaa jos alurungon haluaa hitsailla, kuiduttaminen lienee sitten muuten vaan haastavampaa.

Mutta juu, haastavaahan se on eikä mulle tulis mieleen yrittääkään. hermothan tuossa menis  :Leveä hymy:  kiekkojen rakennus sen sijaan on lähestulkoon rentouttavaa puuhaa, pysyn siinä  :Hymy:

----------


## Iglumies

> Mitähän mieltä olette hiilikuiturungon (tai miksei alumiinisenkin) rakentamisesta itse? Jonkun aikaa itseäni on kiehtonut ajatus tuollaisesta. Eihän siitä varmaankaan ensimmäisellä kerralla täysin onnistunut runko tulisi, mutta voisihan sitä edes yrittää jotain näpräillä. Itselleni on muodostunut ainakin kuva, että se olisi suhteellisen haastavaa puuhaa.
> 
> Edit: Tarkennetaan siis, että kyse maantiepyörästä.



http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...ad.php?t=22542

----------


## rav

Jäi taannoin yhdeksänkymmentäluvun alun Scott San Franciscon runko ylijäämäiseksi, ja kun noita osia oli mystisesti muutenkin nurkkiin kertynyt, projektoin velj'pojjaalle kommuutteripyörän. Tunnustaa että taisi vanha palvelija saada uuden elämän  :Hymy:

----------


## kooki

Hiemanhan tuossa jää ikävöimään San Fransiscon kasariväritystä ( :Sarkastinen: ) mutta myönnetäköön, että erittäin asialliseen lopputulokseen on päästy.

----------


## Ketjureaktio

Mulla ois tossa 2 vaihteisella kappavaihteella varustettu isojopo, suorilla vanteilla mutta muuten osaset on vähän pintaruosteessa, runko rumasti maalattu, poljin kiero ja satulasta saa peräpukamia. Mitähän tuolle tekisi ettei sitä ihan pilaisi? En tiedä viitsiikö lähteä laittamaan alkuperäiseen kuntoon ja museokatsastaa  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

Tässä pari kuvaa Commencal Skinin voimansiirtoprojektista:



Kammiksi tulivat Shimanon XT:t 42/32/24-rattailla, hieman normaalista poikkeavassa värisävyssä  :Hymy:  Projekti on tältä osin vielä kesken tietyiltä osin. Ketjuna on uusi XTR-kymppiketju, joka tuntuu koeajon perusteella toimivan loistavasti 9-pakallakin. 



Pakkana Shimanon Ultegra 12-27, hifistettynä XT-pakan 11-hampaisella pienimmällä rattaalla ja 11-hampaan lukkorenkaalla, minkä avulla painonsäästöä kertyi 11g. Muita XT-rattaita en sitten saanutkaan "keskustelemaan" Ultegran rattaiden kanssa, joten hybridi-maantie-maastopakka jäi suurimmaksi osaksi haaveeksi. Kevein välitys 24 edessä 27 takana vastaava melko pitkälti välitystä 28/32, joten kyllä pitäisi isommankin mäen kiipeäminen onnistua.

Koko kokoonpanosta kuvia pyöräsi kuvassa!

-Lauri

----------


## Rox

HongFu FM015 vimosia säätöjä vaille.

----------


## Ossipoika

> HongFu FM015 vimosia säätöjä vaille.



 :No huh!: 

Hieno! Mitä tuommonen runko + haarukka kustantaa? Tekis hieman mieli ujuttaa tommonen perheeseen...

----------


## Musashi

Onko tuolla Skinillä tarkoitus maastossa ollenkaan ajaa? Mulla on muutaman lenkin jälkeen uuden fillarin kammista maalit lähteneet aika kivasti kun kivikossa tuppaa kolisemaan...

----------


## LJL

> Onko tuolla Skinillä tarkoitus maastossa ollenkaan ajaa? Mulla on muutaman lenkin jälkeen uuden fillarin kammista maalit lähteneet aika kivasti kun kivikossa tuppaa kolisemaan...



Ei sillä tarkoitus ole paljon muualla ajakaan, toki kesän työmatka-ajot tulee ajettua myös tuolla kun en omista toista pyörää. Mutta olen rakentanut pyörän sellaiseen harrastusmaastoajoon jota tulee suurimman osan vuodesta ajeltua. 

Maalithan lähti heti kammenpäistä kun kävin vähän Ounasvaaralla vatkaamassa.  :Hymy:  XTR-kampiin ei nyt ollut varaa ja teki mieli vähän kokeilla jotakin erilaista, niin noilla mennään tämä kausi. Mutta tuo maali on kyllä kiitettävän luja, että eiköhän se siinä kammenpäitä lukuunottamatta istu jonkin aikaa. Ainakaan ei vaikuttaisi ensituntumalta siltä, että maali olisi herkkä kengänhankaumille.

-Lauri

----------


## hemppa

Mmmboppi tuli nikkaroitua talven aikana. Keulana Revelation ja voimansiirtona SLX 2x10. Stemmi vaihtunee vielä pidempään (nyt 45mm).

----------


## MacGyver

> Cyclocrosspyörä levyjarruilla -projekti sai alkunsa.
> 
> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5262/...6531cd16_z.jpg
> 
> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5181/...c17f3114_z.jpg



...Ja tähän päädyttiin:



Tuolta muutama lisäkuva

Vielä pitää pätkäistä ylimääräinen kaulaputki. Ja hyvältä vaikuttaa. Vaikka en ole ikinä omistanut kippurasarvista pyörää, niin tuo sopi käteen välittömästi.

----------


## Hippo

Hiano Cotickki yläpuolella.
Samassa kaupungissa se tämäkin hiljalleen rakentuu.

Putkea poikki ja loput osat kiinni. Jokohan sitä viikonloppuna saisi ensiajelun suoritettua.

----------


## PRo

Jatketaan saman kylän tekeleillä.

Nopsa Presidentin toinen tuleminen:

----------


## Jazman

> Täältä voi seurata miten projekti etenee.



Tuskasen hitaasti on projekti edennyt, mutta nyt ollaan jo voiton puolella.
Seuraavaks pitää lähteä pienelle lenkille, että saan kaffat asetettua ergonomisesti ja satulan korkeuden kohilleen, sitten vaan takonauhat kiinni ja kuvat vois laittaa tonne "pyöräsi kuva"-ketjuun.
Mulla oli fillariin musta satulatolppa, mutta se pirulainen oli 0,2 milliä liian paksu  :Vihainen: 
Ehkäpä maalaan ton nykyisen samalla mustalla, ku rungonkin... kuhan saan sen eka oikealle korkeudelle. Kattoo ny sit...

Noh, tässä kuitenkin hätänen kännykällä otettu tilanneräpsy:

----------


## Ketjureaktio

Aina joskus palstoilla joku mainostelee tekevänsä tarroja tilauksesta, tuleeko mieleen ketään? Tarve olisi parille projektifillarin runkoon tulevalle tarralle jotka pitäis tehdä kuvan perusteella.

----------


## MutaMika

Teippimies Ylistarosta voisi ehkä auttaa tarrojen kanssa.

----------


## haedon

Nyt alkaapi On-One Race Carbonin ympärille 29"n kasaus. Rungolla on painoa 1255g, kiekoilla 1380g ja joustokeppi heilautti viisaria 1343g, joten kai tuossa kohtuullisiin painoihin vielä päästään. Jarrut R1 carbon, vaihteet Sram XX (etuv. XTR High direct mount), Putket KCNC Scandium, kammet Bor 666, renkaat Geax Barro 2.0/Schwalbe RoRo 2.2, satula Tune Komm-vor...... yms.

----------


## Jani R.

> ...Ja tähän päädyttiin:
> 
> Tuolta muutama lisäkuva
> 
> Vielä pitää pätkäistä ylimääräinen kaulaputki. Ja hyvältä vaikuttaa. Vaikka en ole ikinä omistanut kippurasarvista pyörää, niin tuo sopi käteen välittömästi.



Hieno peli ja tuo on jotain sellaista mitä olen etsinytkin, paitsi etten välttämättä tarvitsisi slouppaavaa runkoa. Värivaihtoehdotkin erinomaiset  :Vink: 

Minkä kokoisen teit?

----------


## haedon

> Mikäs kepakko noin köykäinen on?



German:A Xcite 29" carbon. Kaupan vaaka näytti vielä 3g vähemmän :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## LJL

> German:A Xcite 29" carbon.



Ei vitsit on muuten mahtavan näköinen keula!  :Cool:  Lääh: http://twentynineinches.com/2011/05/...ut-of-the-box/ …mutta mitenköhän huoltopuoli?

Innolla odottelen kuvia projektin edistymisestä, kuulostaa erittäin mielenkiintoiselta!

-Lauri

----------


## JackOja

> …mutta mitenköhän huoltopuoli?



Kyllä ne aina jotenkin järjestyy...

----------


## haedon

> Kyllä ne aina jotenkin järjestyy...



Jep :Vink: . Näyttää olevan linkissä vielä samassa pyörässä, mulla tulee vain vähemmän punanen. Ja keula on vielä lyhentämättömänä kevyempi mitä luvattu paino.

----------


## Hippo

Sieltä se lopulta valmistui. Swift.

Se on tuommoinen perusratkaisupyörä perusmiehelle. Osat käsittääkseni toimiva sekoitelma mm. X9, SLX, Deore.
Toivotaan pitkää ikää ja nautinnollisia kilometrejä. Grippien väri ei sitten millään osu rungon kanssa, mutta kun niitä on nyt hetken tuijotellut, niin olkoon. Siellä ne käden alla väijyy piilossa.
Takajarru tuntuu hiukan kumiselle letkun lyhennyksen jäljiltä, joten sen kun vielä roplaa kuntoon, niin projekti on valmis.
Olipa opettavainen etappi, ei onneksi suurempia kompasteluita osavalinnoissa tai muutenkaan. Koeajon aikana mikään ei hajonnut tai tippunut irti, joten kait ne on suht kunnolla kiinni pantu.

Rohkaisun sanana kaikille muille ensikertalaisille; Ehdottomasti tarttukaa tilaisuuteen koota pyörä itse, jos sellainen eteen tulee. Jos tämä onnistuu minulta, onnistuu se myös sinulta.

----------


## Tunppu75

Laitetaanpa tänne muutama kuva Hybridi-projektistani. Muutama ongelma vielä olemassa, eli saa antaa vinkkejä ja neuvoja...

Lähtökohtana siis Kona Kilauea vuosimallia 92 tai 93. Ei pysty muistamaan. 



Kona otettiin osiin, maalattiin mustaksi ja kylkeen laitettiin uudet decaalit. Okei, väärän vuosimallin tarrat. Mutta ei tämä mikään originaaliprojekti olekaan.

26" Schwalben Marathonit.



Alkuperäisessä konstruktiossa oli keskeltä vetävä V-jarru. Uudet jarrut toimivat sivuvedolla. Rungossa ei tietenkään ole sopivaa kaapelistopparia, joten sellaista vielä odotellaan saapuvaksi.



Melkein valmis!

Ketjukulman kanssa taitaa kuitenkin olla ongelma. Takana on nyt 9-lehtinen takapakka, kun alkuperäisessä oli 7-lehtinen. Keskiön on uusi, mutta alkuperäisen kokoinen ja samoin kammet ovat alkuperäiset. Jos tähän joku osaa antaa neuvoja, niin näyrästi otetaan vastaan.

----------


## Amppari

> Laitetaanpa tänne muutama kuva Hybridi-projektistani. Muutama ongelma vielä olemassa, eli saa antaa vinkkejä ja neuvoja...
> 
> Lähtökohtana siis Kona Kilauea vuosimallia 92 tai 93. Ei pysty muistamaan. 
> 
> 
> 
> Kona otettiin osiin, maalattiin mustaksi ja kylkeen laitettiin uudet decaalit. Okei, väärän vuosimallin tarrat. Mutta ei tämä mikään originaaliprojekti olekaan.
> 
> 26" Schwalben Marathonit.
> ...



Nuorentunut huimasti. Miltä näyttää ilman nousukahvoja?

----------


## Shamus

> Alkuperäisessä konstruktiossa oli keskeltä vetävä V-jarru. Uudet jarrut toimivat sivuvedolla.



Ei sellaista ole olemassakaan, niitä kutsutaan cantilever -jarruiksi.

----------


## Tunppu75

> Nuorentunut huimasti. Miltä näyttää ilman nousukahvoja?



jaa-a, en tiedä - tai siis tiedän :-)

Mutta mä vain itse pidän nousukahvoista. 

Vaihdoinpa uuteen maasturiinikin ohjaustangon nousukahvojen takia. Siinä oli nykymuodin mukainen riseri, joka oli aivan liian leveä omaan makuuni. En pitänyt siitä _YHTÄÄN_ !

Suora tanko tilalle ja nousukahvat päihin. Hater´s gonna hate!

Kuulemma riseriin ei nousukahvoja saa laittaa....

----------


## kmw

> ....
> Suora tanko tilalle ja nousukahvat päihin. Hater´s gonna hate!
> 
> Kuulemma riseriin ei nousukahvoja saa laittaa....



Mulle on paras ajoasento kun nyrkki on rungon suuntaisesti.
Joskus kun omistin vielä täysjuustopöörän tankona oli sopivaksi sahattu Bontrager Big Earl raiseri ja nousukahvat. Kuulemma näytti kamalalta. Kunnia meni, mutta maine kasvoi ja mun ajamisen laatu ei kärsinyt ollenkaan. 

Nyt käytössä on On-Onen tankoja ja ranteeni kiittävät.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Alkuperäisessä konstruktiossa oli keskeltä vetävä V-jarru. Uudet jarrut toimivat sivuvedolla. Rungossa ei tietenkään ole sopivaa kaapelistopparia, joten sellaista vielä odotellaan saapuvaksi.



Tämän olisi voinut hoitaa myös kokopitkällä vaijerin kuorella ja parilla nippusiteellä.

----------


## Tunppu75

> Tämän olisi voinut hoitaa myös kokopitkällä vaijerin kuorella ja parilla nippusiteellä.



Olisi voinut joo, tiedän.... Mutta tiedän, että nippusideratkaisu olisi sitten jäänyt harmittamaan.

----------


## Tank Driver

Tollanen matkasi toissa pyhänä rippilahjaksi kummitytölle. Projektiasteella vieläkin, levyjarruadapteri eteen puuttuu ja satulatolpan kiristin menee vaihtoon.

----------


## dILETANTTI

Tästä se lähtee. Satulatolppa riittää just. Uusi keula ja etunapa (vanha kehä, uudet pinnat), muut osat vanhasta.

----------


## Lucky13

> Tästä se lähtee. Satulatolppa riittää just. Uusi keula ja etunapa (vanha kehä, uudet pinnat), muut osat vanhasta. 
> 
> [IMG]Paradox[/IMG]



Nyt näyttää lupaavalta. Äkkiä kasaan ja kokemuksia palstalle.

----------


## LJL

> Tästä se lähtee. Satulatolppa riittää just. Uusi keula ja etunapa (vanha kehä, uudet pinnat), muut osat vanhasta. 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/_D...0/IMG_1207.JPG



Mikä runko kyseessä? Erittäin hienosti muotoiltu.

-Lauri

----------


## dILETANTTI

> Mikä runko kyseessä? Erittäin hienosti muotoiltu.
> 
> -Lauri



Banshee Paradox. 29er 120 mm keulalla. Käsin tunnusteltuna vaikuttaa jämäkältä rungolta. Jos tämä kestäisi edes 2 vuotta.

----------


## Tank Driver

Hyvin pähee.

----------


## syklopaatti

Tästä lähtee.

----------


## LJL

> Tästä lähtee. http://kalmari.kuvat.fi/kuvat/260520...pg/_medium.jpg



Yy <3

-Lauri

----------


## syklopaatti

Jaaha. En taida jaksaa tänään enempää. Piru ,että tuli nopeeta takuusta tuo runko.
Paha ,että ostin jo spessun ajoon joten myyntiin menee (sorry tää mainostaminen).
Jarruiks tulee formula oro 24 ja vaihteistoks 10-speed shimanoo.
Pitää laittaa fillaritorille tai jonnekin kun joutaa.
Edit: ainakin kaulaputkee on tarpeeks jäljellä. :Nolous: 
Editin edit; Kiekoiks jotkut dt swissit mitkä stumpjumpper compissa tulee mukana. Stumpyyn menee hope II/ flow setti.

----------


## Joose

Oikeastaan tämä ehti jo projektista pyöräksi, mutta laitetaan silti tänne. Kaulaputki pitäisi vielä jossain välissä katkaista. Muutenkin ajoasentoa pitää vielä hieman säätää ja runkoa suojata. Lisäksi polkimet vaihtuu PD-A600:ksi ja nuo päätyvät seuraavaan projektiin.

----------


## LJL

> myyntiin menee (sorry tää mainostaminen).



Ostaisin jos olisi rahaa  :Vink: 

-Lauri

----------


## nilsson

> Tästä lähtee.



On muuten pirun nätti väri luonnossa tuo matta punainen.

----------


## perttime

> Banshee Paradox. 29er 120 mm keulalla. Käsin tunnusteltuna vaikuttaa jämäkältä rungolta. Jos tämä kestäisi edes 2 vuotta.



Ei ainakaan maalit kulu...

Olikos Bansheen alumiininväriset ihan paljasta metallia vai lakattu?

----------


## syklopaatti

> Ostaisin jos olisi rahaa 
> 
> -Lauri



Rahahan on vaan järjestelykysymys. :Cool: 





> On muuten pirun nätti väri luonnossa tuo matta punainen.



Näin muuten on. Kuva ei oikein tee oikeutta tuolle.

----------


## dILETANTTI

> Ei ainakaan maalit kulu...
> 
> Olikos Bansheen alumiininväriset ihan paljasta metallia vai lakattu?



Lakattu pinta. Ei ollut paljon vaihtoehtoja, kun en jaksanut odottaa pidempään. Vähissä olivat XL rungot Euroopassa.

----------


## Manensky

Teki mieli saada takapuolen alle alumiiniritsojen sijaan terästä ja siitäpä sitten runkovaihtoehtoja läpi plarailtuani päädyin Surly 1x1:seen, koska siihen sai nätisti upotettua Rohloffin ilman EBBee sekoiluja. Kasailun ja parin testilenkin jälkeen projekti näyttää tältä:


Jarrut ja ohjaustanko olisi tarkoitus vielä tuohon vaihtaa, mutta muuten projekti alkaa olemaan valmis.
Talveksi polkuajelua varten tarttis sitten metsästää jokin sopiva läskinakki taakse, kun kerran takahaarukassa lukee fff fatties fit fine  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## DrJones

> Kokemus on osoittanut, että internetin ihmeellisestä maailmasta saa usein jopa nopeammin kuin lähikaupasta http://derailleurhanger.com/bmc.htm



Jahas, BMC projektille tuli sitten vähän mutkia matkaan, tai lähinnä korjaus projektille. Kun takavaihtajan korvake paukahti ja tuolla listatut eivät näytä ihan samalta kuin omani, (BMC fourstroke fs02 2009):

Tuollainen on siis omani:
https://picasaweb.google.com/jokoist...55970055501202

Laitoin jo kyssäriä sekä tuohon derailleurhanger.com liikeeseen, sekä valmistajalle, että Bikepalast.com liikkeelle, josta runkosetti on ostettu. Saas nähä mistä ja milloin ja tietenkin myös mihin hintaan korvaketta löytyy... Vai pitääkö ensihätään lähteä "standardi" korvaketta hakemaan ja sitten tuunaamaan :P

----------


## Jasu

> Jahas, BMC projektille tuli sitten vähän mutkia matkaan, tai lähinnä korjaus projektille. Kun takavaihtajan korvake paukahti ja tuolla listatut eivät näytä ihan samalta kuin omani, (BMC fourstroke fs02 2009):
> 
> Tuollainen on siis omani:



Näyttää ihan samalta kuin mikä on tuossa minun -08 Supertrailissa. 

Kerro jos jostain löytyi, niin pitää kanssa hommata pari kappaletta varastoon.

----------


## kmw

> *nips*
> Talveksi polkuajelua varten tarttis sitten metsästää jokin sopiva läskinakki taakse, kun kerran takahaarukassa lukee fff fatties fit fine



Valikoimaa on kun
 [QUOTE=Surly] Tire clearance: Room for 26 x 2.7" meat [QUOTE=Surly]

Kaikkinensa hieno 1x1. Päheyttä on paljon, me like :Hymy:

----------


## Manensky

[QUOTE=kmw;1623066]Valikoimaa on kun
 [QUOTE=Surly] Tire clearance: Room for 26 x 2.7" meat 



> 



Kyllähän sitä tuolla 2.7" nakilla saa talvisella polulla vähän lisää kantavuutta aikaan. Tuo joustokeula (SID race) ei taida niellä kuin 2.35" nakin maksimissaan. Tuo ongelma tosin ratkeaa helposti, kun heittää joustokeulan talviunille ja pistää tilalle tuon surlyn teräshaarukan. Siihen taas sitten mahtuu heittämällä 2.7" nakki  :Hymy: 





> Kaikkinensa hieno 1x1. Päheyttä on paljon, me like



Kitos. Päheyden lisäksi tuo on ollut yllättävän hyvä ajettava, vaikka tulikin ostettua ns. sika säkissä, kun en löytänyt mistään koeajettavaksi tuota runkoa ennen ostoa. Teräsrunko kyllä pitkästä aikaa tuntuu todellakin erilaiselta positiivisessa mielessä polkuja ja teitä tahkotessa.

Tarttis vaan nyt ne uudet jarrut saada metsästettyä, että saisi projektin lopullisesti valmiiksi.

----------


## PeltiSeppo

Aiheena cyclocrossin kasaus:

----------


## kooki

Kivan näköistä settiä tulossa. Hieman jo murehdin tuota mustaa tankoa kaiken kirkkaan ja kiiltävän kauneuden keskellä.

----------


## PeltiSeppo

> Kivan näköistä settiä tulossa. Hieman jo murehdin tuota mustaa tankoa kaiken kirkkaan ja kiiltävän kauneuden keskellä.



Samaa murehdin itsekin, ja kirkas tanko onkin jo haussa. Ei vain löytynyt helpolla tuohon stemmiin sopivaa (31.8mm) jos ei halua shimmien kanssa pelata.

----------


## JackOja

↑↑↑ Kiekot puuttuu  :No huh!: 

Muuten vaikuttaa hienolta! Kiva vähemmän nähty värikin.

↑↑ & ↑ eihän sitä tankoa jää paljoa näkyviin tankoteipin alta?

----------


## samppa_75

Osaako arvon raati sanoa onko tämä kopio?

Vai valmistetaanko samalla tehtaalla, kun Pinarellon rungot.

Ei ole hinnalla pilattuja.

http://www.carbonxsports.com/frames/...-xfr00601.html

----------


## JackOja

No vaikuttaapa tosi luotettavalta putiikilta  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Jman

> Osaako arvon raati sanoa onko tämä kopio?
> 
> Vai valmistetaanko samalla tehtaalla, kun Pinarellon rungot.
> 
> Ei ole hinnalla pilattuja.
> 
> http://www.carbonxsports.com/frames/...-xfr00601.html



Jos kyljessä lukee Pinarello Dogma 60.1 ja tuosta hinnasta ei puutu yhtä nollaa niin kyllä. Kyseessä on kopio. Piraattikopio.

----------


## Jman

> Aiheena cyclocrossin kasaus:



Paljonko tuollaiselle projektille tuli hintaa?

----------


## reif

70-luvun Peugeot ehostui työmatka- ja käyttöpyöräksi.

----------


## sehngeer

> http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/3661/110531peugeotoldresize.jpg
> http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/517...tnewresize.jpg
> 
> 70-luvun Peugeot ehostui työmatka- ja käyttöpyöräksi.



On kyllä komea! Kotoonta päin löytyy myös samannäköinen Peugeotti, tässähän vallan itsekin innostuu restauroimaan  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## miq

> Osaako arvon raati sanoa onko tämä kopio?
> 
> Vai valmistetaanko samalla tehtaalla, kun Pinarellon rungot.
> 
> Ei ole hinnalla pilattuja.
> 
> http://www.carbonxsports.com/frames/...-xfr00601.html



Empä tiedä missä valmistetaan, mutta kuvauksessahan toteavat, että maalaavat/teippaavat toiveiden mukaan. Viittaisi siis vahvasti Dogman olevan vain esimerkkiväritys.

----------


## kolistelija

> Empä tiedä missä valmistetaan, mutta kuvauksessahan toteavat, että maalaavat/teippaavat toiveiden mukaan. Viittaisi siis vahvasti Dogman olevan vain esimerkkiväritys.



Paino ainakin on lähellä aitoa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Manensky

> 70-luvun Peugeot ehostui työmatka- ja käyttöpyöräksi.



Saako tiedustella, että kuinka paljon meni tunteja tuohon projektiin?
Lopputulos kyllä hivelee sen verran silmiä, että ei ne käytetyt tunnit todellakaan ole hukkaan menny  :Hymy:

----------


## reif

> Saako tiedustella, että kuinka paljon meni tunteja tuohon projektiin?
> Lopputulos kyllä hivelee sen verran silmiä, että ei ne käytetyt tunnit todellakaan ole hukkaan menny



Kiitos, ja menihän siinä aikaa.  :Hymy:  Osien irroitus ja puhdistus, maalinpoisto(viheliäistä), maalaus, uusien osien speksaaminen ja kasaaminen, joten koko urakka lienee jossain 30h paikkeilla.

Ajotuntuma pyörässä on kyllä äärettömän mukava, liekö syynä teräsrunko. En ole aiemmin käyttänyt runkovaihtajia mutta yllättävän näppärästi nekin toimivat.

Laitetaanpa vielä toinen kuva kuvaussessiosta:

----------


## juhe

> Kiitos, ja menihän siinä aikaa.  Osien irroitus ja puhdistus, maalinpoisto(viheliäistä), maalaus, uusien osien speksaaminen ja kasaaminen, joten koko urakka lienee jossain 30h paikkeilla.
> 
> Ajotuntuma pyörässä on kyllä äärettömän mukava, liekö syynä teräsrunko. En ole aiemmin käyttänyt runkovaihtajia mutta yllättävän näppärästi nekin toimivat.



Samaa olen miettinyt vanhalle Nopsan kilpapyörälle (muhvijiotettu runko siinä ja osasarja on melko puhtaasti Sachs-Huret Aris Rival). Enää siinä pyörässä ei ole tuubirenkaita, kun vanteet on vaihdettu avomallisiksi. Takavaihtaja kaipaa säätöä tai vaihtoa uuteen... jos samalla vaihtaa kaikki kuluvat osat, niin saisi esim.  vaihteenvaihtajat ohjaustankoon. Suoraan en ole huomannut ohjeita mitä kaikkea pitää huomioida. Uusi osasarja voisi olla vaikka Shimano Tiagra (juuri muita nimiä en ole vielä katsonut).

Taakse uusi napa vaatii takahaarukan levitystä (125mm leviää 130mm aika helposti, ei ongelma). Uuden navan myötä tulee samalla uusi kiekko (pelkän navan vaihto ei kannata sille vanteelle).
Kammet ja keskiö menee vaihtoon, mutta pitäisi tietää mitä siihen keskiöön saa sopimaa. Siis mitä vaatimusia rungon puolelta on.

Jos koko osasarjaa ei vaihda, niin mitä vaihtoehtoja löytyy ohjaustankoon tuleville vaihdevivuille. Tiagran kohdalla jarrukahvat ja vaihtajat näyttää maksavan noin puolet koko osasarjan hinnasta ja ne loput osat on enemmän ja vähemmän kulunu -> pelkkiä kahvoja ei kannata vaihtaa?

Pyörä on vielä ajettavassa kunnossa ja maalauksesta pitäisi alottaa... joskaan en tee sitä vielä. Tulevien huoltojen näkökulmasta mietin mille linjalle lähden -- siis pientä kunnostusta vai täysremontti?

----------


## PeltiSeppo

> Paljonko tuollaiselle projektille tuli hintaa?



Jos laskin oikein, osien hinnaksi tuli 1230e ja postikuluja muutama kymppi päälle.

----------


## Jman

> Empä tiedä missä valmistetaan, mutta kuvauksessahan toteavat, että maalaavat/teippaavat toiveiden mukaan. Viittaisi siis vahvasti Dogman olevan vain esimerkkiväritys.



No aika sama. Runko on silti Dogman piraattikopio vaikka sitten maalaisivat/teippaisivatkin siihen jotain muuta.

----------


## juu-zo

Tuli tuossa tekaistua ilmaiseksi saadusta nopsasta mukava kauppasinkula. Hintaa projektille tuli suunnilleen 35€

----------


## jaakko.k

oliko noissa pösön vanhoissa rungoissa värillä jotain merkitystä itse aikoinaan omistin samanlaisen kelta oranssin taisi olla 10 vaihteinen ja oman mittakaavan mukaan tosi kapeilla renkailla no se pyörä kokikin kovan kohtalon opetus älä aja pitkää 300m laituria täysillä meni siten etu gummi lankkujen väliin lopun arvaattekin runko 3cm läjään stongan alta haarukka taipui 45 astetta taakse naama edellä laituriin se sattui

----------


## dILETANTTI

> Tästä se lähtee. Satulatolppa riittää just. Uusi keula ja etunapa (vanha kehä, uudet pinnat), muut osat vanhasta. 
> ***



Ja tähän on päästy.


Lyhyt testipyörähdys tehty. Jäykempi jousi pitäisi laittaa keulaa. Tilasin sen jo valmiiksi, kun lueskelin kokemuksia tuosta keulasta. Muuten ihan oikean maastopyörän tuntuinen vekotin. Niin ja ketjuohjuri pitää hankkia.

----------


## Tank Driver

Herra Tantilla on hieno polkupyörä.


Täälläkin pukkaa projeksuunia, tässä tällainen diisseli. Eikäkö tiisseri.

----------


## dILETANTTI

Täytyy sanoa, että on erilainen tuntuma Paradoxissa kuin Fisherin Paragonissa, vaikka paperilla geometria ei huimasti näyttäisi eroavan. Lyhyempi takahaarukka ja himpun alempi keskiö sekä loivempi keulakulma tekevät Paradoxista huomattavasti vakaamman menijän. 120 mm keula 29:ssä on huima peli, kun edellinen oli 80 mm joustava Tora. Selvästi huomaa, että nyt loppuu kuskilta kantti ennenkuin ominaisuudet tuosta vehkeestä.

^Näyttäisi Tankilla olevan tupakan tumppeja kuvassa.

----------


## haedon

On-One-projekti on vähän nytkähtänyt etiäpäin:https://picasaweb.google.com/1102506...P2g1KbRvuvmiwE
Puuttuu vielä pakka, ketjut, vaijerinkuoret ja nousukahvat. Kaikki on kyllä varastossa ja jos tuossa ensi viikolla olisi aikaa laittaa paikoilleen. Satula+tolppa vaihtuu vielä KCNC/Tune Komm-vor -settiin jos vain pituus ja jäykkyys riittää tolpassa. Ja painosta....no se alkaa ainakin vielä seiskalla :Vink: .

----------


## Ossipoika

No huhhuh haedon toi on HIENO!
Tota olis kiva päästä testaamaan.. Itte voisin oman GF:n Paragonin vaihtaa tommoseen anyday anytime. Laitathan kuvia, kun saat projektin valmiiks, pliis!

----------


## haedon

Eikköhän siitä tule kuva tuonne toiseen topiciin kun on valmis. Nyt oli vähän tuollaiset pikaräpsäisyt huonossa valaistusoloissa. Niin ja se tuleva pakka oli Sram XX 11-32 tai 11-36 ja ketjut KMC X10sl Gold joten painoa tulee lisää noin 500g -100g (tolppa/satula) joten aika lähellä ollaan sitten 8 kiloa :Hymy: .

----------


## Ana75

> On-One-projekti on vähän nytkähtänyt etiäpäin:https://picasaweb.google.com/1102506...P2g1KbRvuvmiwE



Komia laite on tulossa!  :Hymy: 

OT: Meillä ei kyllä pyöriä saa kuvata ruokapöytää vasten... :Nolous:

----------


## viskaali

> On-One-projekti on vähän nytkähtänyt etiäpäin:https://picasaweb.google.com/1102506...P2g1KbRvuvmiwE
> Puuttuu vielä pakka, ketjut, vaijerinkuoret ja nousukahvat. Kaikki on kyllä varastossa ja jos tuossa ensi viikolla olisi aikaa laittaa paikoilleen. Satula+tolppa vaihtuu vielä KCNC/Tune Komm-vor -settiin jos vain pituus ja jäykkyys riittää tolpassa. Ja painosta....no se alkaa ainakin vielä seiskalla.

----------


## perttime

> Paradox...
> ... Selvästi huomaa, että nyt loppuu kuskilta kantti ennenkuin ominaisuudet tuosta vehkeestä.



Sitä minä olen kuullut ennenkin, että se on hauska peli ainakin alamäkeen. Saatta tietty painaa vähän enemmän kuin joku kaljapurkkivahvuisesta alumiinista tehty runko.

----------


## haedon

> ... Satula+tolppa vaihtuu vielä KCNC/Tune Komm-vor -settiin jos vain pituus ja jäykkyys riittää tolpassa....



Joo-o, niin siinä kävi etten uskalla laittaa KCNC Pro-liteä, vaikka periaatteessa 350mm riittäisi. Vaihdoin 400 mm Easton EC 90:seen titaaniset pultit ja alumiiniset vastakappaleet teräksisten tilalle, joten paino tippui melko lähelle Komm-vorin kanssa. Tosin tuo satula näyttä musta vähän hölmöltä tässä setissä. Piilossahan se kyllä ajaessa on :Nolous: .

----------


## qazserNOS

> On-One-projekti on vähän nytkähtänyt etiäpäin:https://picasaweb.google.com/1102506...P2g1KbRvuvmiwE
> Puuttuu vielä pakka, ketjut, vaijerinkuoret ja nousukahvat. Kaikki on kyllä varastossa ja jos tuossa ensi viikolla olisi aikaa laittaa paikoilleen. Satula+tolppa vaihtuu vielä KCNC/Tune Komm-vor -settiin jos vain pituus ja jäykkyys riittää tolpassa. Ja painosta....no se alkaa ainakin vielä seiskalla.



Hyvältä näyttää! Oma On-One Carbon 29er Race lähtee matkaan briteistä toivon mukaan maanantaina. Miten kauan sinulla oli tuo runko ennakkotilauksessa? Itse tein ennakkotilaukseni 12. päivä toukokuuta, ja pääsin pyöränkasausjonoon reilu viikko sitten.

Kuvia katsoessa odotus käy entistäkin sietämättömämmäksi!  :Leveä hymy:  Omaan fillariini tulee On-One:n uudet hiilarikiekot ja hiilarihaarukka. Kokonaispainosta en osaa heittää mitään arviota, mutta pyöriemme painovertailusta tulee varmaan kiintoisaa.  :Vink: 

Mukava kyllä nähdä näiden On-One:n hiilarirunkojen rantautuvan Suomeen. Edellinen varkaiden viemä fillarini oli myös hiilaria, On-One Whippet, mutta en tiennyt muista yksilöistä maassamme.

Raportoin parin viikon päästä (toivon mukaan) kuvatopikkiin.

----------


## dILETANTTI

> Sitä minä olen kuullut ennenkin, että se on hauska peli ainakin alamäkeen. Saatta tietty painaa vähän enemmän kuin joku kaljapurkkivahvuisesta alumiinista tehty runko.



Tässä tapauksessa kuskikin painaa enemmän kuin rasvattomista aineista tehty kuski.

----------


## mtok77

Pientä laittoa vailla..



Eturengas on tyhjä, vuoto tubeless-venttiilin juuressa. En vielä tässä vaiheessa projektia jaksanut paneutua asiaan.

Takavaihtaja vaihtuu med-häkkiseen Sainttiin. Muuten on projektin osat kasassa.

----------


## juu-zo

Miksi xtr:stä saintiin?

----------


## H. Moilanen

Ja mistä vihreitä limppuja?

----------


## mtok77

> Miksi xtr:stä saintiin?



Toi XTR on pitkähäkkinen. Tohon ei tuu kun yks eturieska niin lyhyempi häkkinen toimii paremmin. 

Sattui olemaan kaverilla pakissa Saintti ylimääräisenä niin ostin sen niin ei tarvinnut tilailla mistään. Muuten olisinkin varmaan XTR:n laittanut.

----------


## mtok77

> Ja mistä vihreitä limppuja?



Limppu on E13 ja hankittu yläviitosesta.

----------


## Joose

Tuli otettua vähän erilainen projekti, kun sain cyclocrossarin kasattua. Ostin huuto.netistä 23 eurolla karmeassa kunnossa olevan Wheelerin. Alunperin ajatuksena oli, että hyödyntäisin vain rungon ja kasaisin siitä satunnaiseen mökkiajeluun sopivan kulkupelin. Lopulta vaihdettua tulikin vain satula, polkimet, vaijerit ja eturengas. Pyörä tuli purettua keskiötä lukuunottamatta paloiksi, puhdistettua, rasvattua jne. Kiekot tuli myös rihdattua ekaa kertaa itse. Projektiin kului aikaa, lamppuöljyä, pinelineä, sitruunahappoa ja vino pino vanhoja hammasharjoja sekä rättejä. Rahaa sen sijaan meni reilusti alle 100e, josta suurin yksittäinen ostos oli tuo Nobby Nic. Eihän tässä mitään järkeä ollut, mutta mukavaa puuhastelua riitti useammaksi päiväksi. Pyörä keveni projektin aikana n. kilon, kun turhia roinia tuli heitettyä menemään. Lopputulokseen olen ensimmäisen pikkulenkin jälkeen todella tyytyväinen. Lisää kuvia löytyy täältä http://koti.kapsi.fi/~fjallstrom/wheeler/

----------


## dILETANTTI

No perhana, just kun on edellinen projekti ajovalmis, niin putkahti takuutuote kehiin. Näistä pitäisi laittaa jotain kesän aikana. Toisen kohtalo on avoin. Löytyykö hitsaaja, joka saa ratkeamat kuntoon.

----------


## HMK

> Eihän tässä mitään järkeä ollut, mutta ...



Minusta tämmöisessä toiminnassa on hyvinkin paljon järkeä. Missä sitten olisi jos ei tässä?

----------


## jani86

> No perhana, just kun on edellinen projekti ajovalmis, niin putkahti takuutuote kehiin. Näistä pitäisi laittaa jotain kesän aikana. Toisen kohtalo on avoin. Löytyykö hitsaaja, joka saa ratkeamat kuntoon.



Tuolta ainakin löytyy hitsaaja http://tigger.fi/OSATOHTORI.html

----------


## dILETANTTI

> Tuolta ainakin löytyy hitsaaja http://tigger.fi/OSATOHTORI.html



Thanx, tuollaista muistelin. Saattaisi olla ihan varteenotettava vaihtoehto. Josko laittaisi samalla horisontaalidropit, niin saisi kevyehkön 29er-sinkula-aihion.

----------


## perttime

> Josko laittaisi samalla horisontaalidropit, niin saisi kevyehkön 29er-sinkula-aihion.



Katukäyttöön ... tai saattaisihan nuo kestää jopa cyclocrossissa  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## dILETANTTI

> Katukäyttöön ... tai saattaisihan nuo kestää jopa cyclocrossissa



Fisherin perhana on keksinyt tuon piiitkän vaakaputken, joten CC:nä pitäisi käyttää tooosi lyhyttä stemmiä. (Sinkulana tuo Fisheri olikin viime talven Exzentrikerin epäkeskokupeilla. Jaa, mutta tuollahan ne on tallissa ne kupit, hympf.)

----------


## Grandi66

Tällaista pukkaa. Valmis varmaan loppukesästä

https://picasaweb.google.com/1020656...66333315308546

----------


## Enlight

Moro! 

Ajattelin oikein rekkautua pitkän lueskelun jälkeen kysymään tyhmiä ja veikkaisin, että tämä ketju on oikea paikka.

Olis tuossa roskalavalta pelastettu paikoin aika ruosteiseksikin päässyt vanha kotimainen maantiemankeli. En ole vielä katsonut missä kunnossa se todellisuudessa on, mutta voi olla, että käyttökelpoista ei ole kuin runko ja käyrät sarvet. Mitähän suurinpiirtein kustantaa varustelu tuosta tilasta työmatkasinkulaksi? Puhallus ja maali hoitunee satasella?

Eli mitä suurinpiirtein kustantaa kiekot, renkaat, satula, voimansiirto kokonaisuudessaan ja vissiin yks jarrukin pitäis kun tulee niin kauniille ihmiselle? Etuhaarukan säilymisen kanssa on vähän siinä ja siinä kuinka käy. Ruostetäplää ainakin löytyy. Pyörien kanssa touhuamisesta ei ole kokemusta, mutta peukalo sijaitsee kämmenen ulkosyrjällä niin ei kai tuo rakettitiedettä ole.

Tuntuisi enemmän meikäläisen jutulta tehdä tuosta pyörä kuin käydä citymarketista ostamassa.

----------


## dILETANTTI

^Melkein voisin neuvoa yksivaihteen puoleen kääntymistä:
http://www.yksivaihde.net/site/foorumi/topic.php?id=541

----------


## tienlaita

No niin, nyt on projekti tyrkätty alulle.  Runko on matkallaan ja osatkin on valitut. Kona Jake the Snake 2010 (260,42€ postikuluineen). Kuituhaarukkahan siinä, alumiinirungossa.  Painoa lienee haarukoineen lähelle kahta kiloa 58 koossa. http://www.konaworld.co/bike.cfm?content=jakethesnake




Vanhastaan on satulatolppa ja Brooks B-17, 8-speed tangonpäävivut, kasipakkaa, 105 vaihtajat, Stronglight Impact kammet nelikantilla sekä stemmejä, tankoja ja jarrukahvat. 

Uusina tuli tilattua hopeinen Cane Creek S-3, hopeiset Kore Race cantilever jarrut.  Kiekoiksi _gun smoke_ (heh, pitihän sitä vähän väreilläkin leikkiä) Hope Pro 3, Dt Competition ja Mavic CXP33.

Ja kevennysosaakin tulee, kuituisia spacereitä ja laakerin hattu!  :Cool:   Vain parin gramman tähden! Tai no, ei siksi, vaan muistuttamaan nykyajasta näin 80-luvun teräspyöriin juuttuneelle.  Tästä tulee nyt ensimmäinen alumiinirunkoni, ja ensimmäinen jossa on kuituosaa.   Palaanpa asiaan omien kuvien kera kun asia etenee.


edit 28.6
Runko on liikahtanut jo Suomen puolelle kuudessa päivässä maksusta, vaikka oli juhannuskin välissä.  :Hymy:   Parcelforce:
27-06-2011                                                           19:14                                                  Delivery Agent - FINLAND                         Received in destination country

----------


## 843

Tuli täälläkin siirryttyä hiilikuituaikaan ja tälle vuosituhannelle; fillarin suhteen  :Nolous:  En löytänyt mistään ohjetta, että miten saan kiintolevyltäni liitettyä tänne kuvan tai kuvia viestin mukaan... Liitä kuva -toiminto viittaa johonkin nettilinkkiin... Viittiskö joku neuvoa kuvien liittämisessä niin pääsisitte katselemaan Beonen maantierunkoa, tai nyt jo koko pyörää, 59 koossa. Koeajokin on jo takana. Nyt minullekin valkeni mitä meinaa se paljon puhuttu sivuttaisjäykkyys keskiön seuduilla. :Vink:  Pihinä vanhana ukkona siirsin edellisestä osia uuteen. Olkoon tämä ennakkovaroituksena niille jotka kavahtavat varsinkin kampia (10s campan centaur nelikantilla  :Hymy:  ). Nooh se on väliaikaista vaan, uutta tulee kunhan äijävanhus perehtyy redin tai powertorguen sisuksiin ja asentamiseen...

----------


## viller

Kuvan lisääminen

----------


## 843

Kokeillaan nyt projektikoneen kuvan liittämistä....



Kiitos vinkistä, jos tämä nyt onnistui... Homma on siis vaiheessa kampien osalta ainakin, ehkä kahvat ja takavaihtajakin vaihtuu kun 20 000km tulee osasille täyteen. Toistaiseksi virheetöntä toimintaa, olkoon noin ja ajellaan nautiskellen..

No näkyyhän ne, eli:
- Beone Carbon Raw, 2010
- Dt Swiss R520 Hopen 3pro navoilla, itse kasattu
- Centaurin kammet 175mm + centaurin BB kasetti, nelikantti
- Skeleton Veloce jarrut
- Hope press fit headset
- Deda 110mm stemmi
- 3T ergosum Pro tanko ( sopii yhteen vaikka deda muuta väittääkin; alumiinisia kun ovat)
- Miragen kahvat ja takavaihtaja
- Centaurin etuvaihtaja
- ja kaiken kruunaa ahterille niin sopiva uuden uusi retro Concor satula
- Ketjuina tietty record 10s

Kiekot punnattu = 1854gr. Eivät ole mitkään höyhenet, mutten ole minäkään (94kg). Tosi hyvin rullaa ja kestää, vauhtikiekot.

edit: jahas tulipa pienet kuvat, eihän noista mitään näe! laittelen joku päivä vähän isompina.

----------


## stenu

Tässä mun "tonnin talviprojekti", eli maastomiehen maantielenkkipyörä:



Runko löytyi käytettynä UK ebaystä. Osat Velocea, paitsi navat Centaur. Satula, tolppa ja stemmi omasta varastosta, muut osat ovat uusia. Kiekot kasasin itse Revoilla ja alunippeleillä. Paitsi takakiekon vetopuolen, jossa on tavalliset messinkinippelit, koska alunippeleillä en saanut tarpeeksi kireeksi. Loppujen lopuksi rahaa paloi satasen verran yli sen tonnin ja lopputulos miellyttää. Pyörä on mukava ajaa, mulle riittävän nopea asfaltilla ja silti sillä pärjää hiekkateilläkin. Painoakaan ei kertynyt tolkuttomasti, noin 8,8 kiloa kuvan hilujen kera. Kiekkoja en ollut ennen tehnyt, mutta kasassa ovat pysyneet, vaikka tuli jo vahingossa ajettua parinkymmenen sentin droppikin. Jotenkin vaan maantiepyöräily aiheuttaa pientä identiteettikriisiä ja veri vetää asfalttia enemmän hiekkateille. Siksi seuraava projekti odottaa tässä:



Tuohon sopiva runko pitäisi vielä löytää jostain, jotta voisi ripustaa Somasta osat siihen... :Vink:

----------


## Kare_Eskola

On kyllä nätti järki-Soma. Esteettisyys ja budjetti/panostus tasapainossa.

----------


## Mika K

On kyllä todella nätti. Näiden katsominen laittaa aina oman kuituhimon heikoille jäille  :Vink:

----------


## kmw

Somalle iso peukalo. On suorastaan silmiä hivelevä. Jos ei ihan pikkurilli-nakkeja laita allle niin eikö hiekkatietkin mene?

Identiteetistä: Imo totta on että mettässä ei tule silleen tylsää ikuna kuin maantiellä voipi tulla

----------


## twentyniner

Kieltämättä on Soma  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Prokkis valmistui, Maastosinkulamiehen maantiepyörä. Vaihteet oli vielä eilen kiinni, mut mulle näin on parempi. Tänään eka 40km lenkki ja voi veljet ja siskot että hyvältä maistui meno.

----------


## stenu

Kiitos ylisanoista! Hieno on Kmw-kiiturikin.

Kyllähän Somalla hiekalla ajelee, jos pakko on. Poljin jussinviettoon Dragsfjärdiin ja oikaisin Pohjasta Perniöön pikkutietä, josta kymmenisen kilsaa olikin hiekkaa. Pysy ilmat renkaissa, mutta ei se kivaa ollut, kun piti varoa. Jos olisi saanut päästellä mielensä mukaan, niin ne kymmenen kilsaa olisi ollut koko keikan parhaat kilsat. Siitä se identiteettiriisi. Mutta katotaan nyt, voisihan sitä tuon rautahaarukan ympärille kasata 1-vaihteisenkin.. Enempää maantierassien osasarjoja en kyllä osta, se on saletti.

----------


## HMK

> Tässä mun "tonnin talviprojekti", eli maastomiehen maantielenkkipyörä:
> 
> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5189/...9217a265_b.jpg
> 
> ...miellyttää. Pyörä on mukava ajaa, mulle riittävän nopea asfaltilla ja silti sillä pärjää hiekkateilläkin. Painoakaan ei kertynyt tolkuttomasti, noin 8,8 kiloa kuvan hilujen kera.



Kovin alkaa kyllä houkuttamaan Soma, vaikka malli ei aivan täytäkään sunnitelmaani klassisemman näköisestä pyörästä. Terästä kuitenkin, ja nätti tuo on noinkin. Ja kun valkoisenakin on saatavilla, niin... Tuo painaakin saman tai jopa hieman vähemmän, kuin minun nykyinen alu-Bianchi.

Hämääkö pieneltä näyttävä rungon koko, vai onko tuo isompi ratas ihan hurjan kokoinen? 
Onko pullotelineen paikat rungossa noin alhaalla? Hankaa pian pullo rattaaseen.

----------


## time

[QUOTE=kmw;1644748]Prokkis valmistui, Maastosinkulamiehen maantiepyörä. Vaihteet oli vielä eilen kiinni, mut mulle näin on parempi. Tänään eka 40km lenkki ja voi veljet ja siskot että hyvältä maistui meno.

Cool!!!!
[

----------


## stenu

> Kovin alkaa kyllä houkuttamaan Soma, vaikka malli ei aivan täytäkään sunnitelmaani klassisemman näköisestä pyörästä. Terästä kuitenkin, ja nätti tuo on noinkin. Ja kun valkoisenakin on saatavilla, niin... Tuo painaakin saman tai jopa hieman vähemmän, kuin minun nykyinen alu-Bianchi.
> 
> Hämääkö pieneltä näyttävä rungon koko, vai onko tuo isompi ratas ihan hurjan kokoinen? 
> Onko pullotelineen paikat rungossa noin alhaalla? Hankaa pian pullo rattaaseen.



Muhvitettukin Somalta löytyy, jos klassisempaa haluaa. Smoothien koko on "54" eli pysty 51, vaaka 55. Sopii persjalkaisille. Runko painoi jotain alle 1,9 kiloa. Ohjain- ja keskiölaakerin kupit olivat siinä kiinni, kun sain sen, enkä niitä irroittanut, joten ihan tarkkaan en osaa sanoa.

Pullotelineen paikat on aika alhaalla, pysyy painopiste matalalla.. :Leveä hymy:  Ei ole kuitenkaan ongelmia rattaiden kanssa. Rattaat on ihan normi 39/53. Ne vain näyttävät sirossa putkirungossa isommilta kuin alu- tai kuiturungoissa.

----------


## 843

No niin, muokkasin kuvia ja siirsin uudelleen, jos nyt saisi jotain selvää... Projekti tosiaankin alkoi siitä, kun sprayöljypullomerkin nettikauppa pisti 2010 raw carboneihin poistotarjouksen 558euroa. 2 vuotta hiilarirunkoa kuolanneena ei voinut muuta kuin ostaa ja laittaa ajokuntoon minimiosilla. Ostin vain pakolliset ja loput vanhasta. Silmin eikä ajossa vaikuta mikään olevan vialla ja kaupan pojakin vakuuttivat ettei kyse ole mistään 2.luokan puhalluksesta vaan että; _"meillä oli iso myynti rungoista"_





Garminin mittari pysyy kivasti tuossa dedan quattrossa kun se on neliskulmainen, ei pyöri mittari nappeja painellessa.... Dedalla on tosiaan 31,7 tuo standardi ja lupaavat 8nm momenttia. 5nm tuntuu riittävän kovastikin hyvin tuossa tangon kiinnityksessä varsinkin kun tanko on 31,8. Etulevy ja stemmin kolo vastasivat tankoon niin hyvin, etten viitsinyt toteuttaa suunnitelmaani pienestä filssauksesta.

ps. No nyt kuvien laatu sitten meni hieman huonoksi pienennellessä ja muokatessa...

pss. Rahallisesti, tarjouksesta huolimatta, ei projektissa varmaankaan ollut järkeä, mutta pääsipähän taas toteuttamaan sitä fiksaamisen ja rakentelun armotonta vimmaa. Tällaista tällä kertaa.

----------


## Zifnab

BMC TF01 2010



Projekti etenee... Toimittivat bike24:sta vaan väärät jarrulevyt ilmeisesti. Kovasti näyttävät Avid Code:n rumilta levyiltä vaikka jarrut ovatkin Avid XO:t (kuvassa vanha maguran levy). 

Ehkä tässä vielä pääsee tänä kesänä ajelemaan, sillä vanhasta pyörästä onnistuin rikkomaan rungon...

P.S. Emäntä on poissa paikalta niin voi sotkea rauhassa, muutama päivä vielä aikaa ja pitää nöyrästi kyllä siivota jäljet  :Hymy: 

P.S.S Ei kellään sattuisi olemaan alumiiniin purevaa putkileikkuria tai kukaan tietäisi mistä sellaisen saisi, kotimaasta siis (Helsingistä ja mahdollisesti idästä päin) ?  :Hymy:

----------


## snowfake

> P.S.S Ei kellään sattuisi olemaan alumiiniin purevaa putkileikkuria tai kukaan tietäisi mistä sellaisen saisi, kotimaasta siis (Helsingistä ja mahdollisesti idästä päin) ?



Biltemasta saa alle kympillä, hyvin katkesi kaulaputki sillä.

----------


## drop

Herttoniemenrannassa on katkaisin.

----------


## syklopaatti

> P.S.S Ei kellään sattuisi olemaan alumiiniin purevaa putkileikkuria tai kukaan tietäisi mistä sellaisen saisi, kotimaasta siis (Helsingistä ja mahdollisesti idästä päin) ?

----------


## Muko

> Rautasaha



Joo, käsirautasaha toimii. Mutta kokemuksesta voin sanoa, että sillä ei putkea saa katkaistua suoraan niin millään. Vähintään pitäisi olla ruuvipenkki ja jiiri. Jos näitä ei ole entuudestaan, on helpompaa ja halvempaa ostaa se putkileikkuri.

----------


## tienlaita

> Joo, käsirautasaha toimii. Mutta kokemuksesta voin sanoa, että sillä ei putkea saa katkaistua suoraan niin millään. Vähintään pitäisi olla ruuvipenkki ja jiiri. Jos näitä ei ole entuudestaan, on helpompaa ja halvempaa ostaa se putkileikkuri.




Aivan suora sen ei toiminnallisesti tarvitse ollakaan.  Mutta kun on rälläkkä, niin katkaisulaipalla ajattelin hoitaa homman, ja viimeistellä voi käsiviilalla tai hiekkapaperilamellilla rälläkkään.  Siis tasoittaa, jos ei mennyt tarpeeksi suoraan.

----------


## HMK

Viila puree alumiiniin hyvin. Teräskaulakin on tullut katkaistua tavallisella rautasahalla. Sahalla mahdollisimman lähelle, ja viilalla viivaan asti. Tulee niin suora, kuin vain saat merkkiviivan piirrettyä, ja senhän kyllä saa. Ja sahasin ihan tuolin reunalla polven alla.

----------


## ToniR

Vetää esim. maalarinteipin leikkauskohtaan, niin saa suoran merkkiviivan.
Näin sain ainakin itse katkaistua tangon riittävänsuoraan +viilalla viimeistely päälle.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Putkileikkuri tekee leikkuukohdan viereen ikävän pullistuman, jota saa viilata huolella, että putki vastaa tasaisesti stemmin pintaan. Rautasaha on paljon parempi.

----------


## MRa

Kun ekan kanssa tuskailin, laitoin tollasen tilaukseen: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k83...for-forks.html.  Seuraavat katkaisut on ollu sit helpompia.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Jätelavalta pelastetusta, lohduttoman näköisestä Rossinista (olis pitänyt ottaa ennen-kuva) pykäytyi soiva peli. Ainoa mitä piti ottaa omasta kaapista oli tankoteippi ja pari asennusolutta:



Takajarru kaipaa vielä herkistelyä, ja kumit vois vaihtaa rullaavimpiin, mutta yleisesti ottaen pikaprojekti oli nopea ja tuskaton. Laakereitakaan ei tarvinnut availla, kaikki kääntyy ja pyörii ilman rohinoita. Putkistosta ei oo tietoa, palikat on Gipiemmeä, Maillardia, Wolberia ja Gamagooloa (joskin jarrukahvat on suomipyörämäisesti perusvammaset Weinmannit).

----------


## pmw

Tartti saada uutta rengasta..


Nopea käynti kaupassa ja nopeatoiminen vararengas kiinni, myöhemmin sitten kunnon nakki alle kun semmoinen saapuu.

Nyt onkin sitten tällainen halppppisrenkas, aika vetelän tuntunen Nokialaisten jälkeen enkä saanut kuin 4,5 baaria.. hö.

----------


## Andrelli

Upeen näkösiä vintage-menimiä on tyypit rakennelleet, itsellä olisi kanssa kiikarissa joskus sopivan paikan tullen hankkia joku vanhempi maantiekulkija ja kunnostaa jonkin sortin sinkulakönkeliksi. Ainoo ongelma on ettei noita tunnu löytyvän helposti mistään osta/myy-palstalta. 

Onko ehdotuksia mistä kannattaa aloittaa etsiminen? Gestapomiliisithän ilmeisesti huutokauppaa noita löytöfillareita joskus ja jossain, löytyykö noilta mitään käyttökelpoista vai onko ihan jätettä se kama noissa?

----------


## Slaso

Soveltuuko bilteman putkileikkuri  hiilariputken katkasuun?

----------


## tune

> Soveltuuko bilteman putkileikkuri  hiilariputken katkasuun?



En suosittele putkileikkurin käyttämistä hiilikuituputkeen. Voi repiä putkea hajalle myös katkaisukohdan ulkopuolelta. Teippi katkaisukohtaan (pitäisi ehkäistä kuituputken pinnan repeämistä) ja pienihampaisella rautasahalla varovasti poikki on mielestäni parempi vaihtoehto.

----------


## kontio

> Soveltuuko bilteman putkileikkuri  hiilariputken katkasuun?



Absoluuttisesti paras vehje on rälläkkä (millisellä teräslaikalla) maalarinteipin kera. 
Ehkä 200 golfmailanvartta katkonut...ja pari haarukka&satulaputkea  :Hymy:

----------


## Jani73

Eikös putkileikkuri toimi ikäänkuin manglaamalla sitä putkea. En usko toimivan lainkaan hiilikuidun kanssa.

----------


## lirva

Nyypän fillari projekti alkaa olla valmis.

Käytettyna hommattu trek 1400 runko kiinakuitukeula ebäystä sekä foorumeilta muut palikat, lähinnä tiagra/sora tason palikkaa.

Rahaa paloi n.600€ joista melkein puolet taisi hukkua työkaluihin, joista iloa myös jatkossa. Pidempää stemmiä yms pientä säätöä vielä luvassa. Ihan hienoa käydä omalla luomuksella testilenkillä ja todeta että tämähän toimii.

----------


## juu-zo

Trekin tanko näyttää jotenkin epämiellyttävältä...

----------


## Eepu

> Eikös putkileikkuri toimi ikäänkuin manglaamalla sitä putkea. En usko toimivan lainkaan hiilikuidun kanssa.



Hiilikuitu on kuin lasia, ei sitä saa mankelileikkurilla (rautaa varten) mitenkään poikki, tai tietysti saa sellaisen harjapään jossa putken pää on kuin pullosuti.

Rautasahalla voisi kokeilla ja siihen jiiriteline, silloinkin hyvin rauhallisen varovasti.

Hieno luomus Iirvalla, kelpaa varmasti viilettää pitkin tietä. Upeaa työtä!

----------


## juu-zo

> Hiilikuitu on kuin lasia, ei sitä saa mankelileikkurilla (rautaa varten) mitenkään poikki, tai tietysti saa sellaisen harjapään jossa putken pää on kuin pullosuti.
> 
> Rautasahalla voisi kokeilla ja siihen jiiriteline, silloinkin hyvin rauhallisen varovasti.
> 
> Hieno luomus Iirvalla, kelpaa varmasti viilettää pitkin tietä. Upeaa työtä!



Rautasaha toimii hyvin hiilikuituun. Kunhan ei ole liian karkea terä. Monet hiilikuitumailat tullut toisen harrastuksen vuoksi katkottua sopivaan mittaan. Teippi on hyvä laittaa jo katkaisun suoruuden vuoksi.

----------


## lirva

Oman kuitukeulan poikkasin dremelillä ja metallin katkaisulaikalla, rautasahalla kokeilin myös, mutta oli aika vaikea saada suoraan leikattua.

----------


## Eepu

Katselin kerran eräässä firmassa kun siellä käsiteltiin määrämittaan mitä erillaisimpia materiaaleja pääasiassa muovi, hiilikuitu ja erillaiset polymeerit ja kuinka niitä katkottiin.

Käytössä oli eräänlainen koneellisen putkisahan variaatio, jäähdytysnesteellä ja moottoripyörityksellä, saha teki määrämittaisia paloja sadasosan tarkkuudella ja jälki oli kun veitsellä leikaten.

Rautasahan terä on aina melko hieno, mutta ihan oikein sieltä hienoimmasta päästä sahan on oltava. Pyörölasi leikkuri voisi myös toimia, mutta sellaisia ei taida olla ihan tavis työkalukaapissa.

Sahankin kanssa voisi olla järkevää käyttää jotakin käsin ruikittavaa leikkuunestettä ettei leikattava mene palamalla poikki, mikä vaara hiilikuidussa on ylikuumenemisen muodossa.

----------


## Pave

Ihan joka pajasta ei tahdo löytyä sitä kuidun leikkuuseen tarkoitettua terää.

----------


## Eepu

> Oman kuitukeulan poikkasin dremelillä ja metallin katkaisuilaikalla, rautasahalla kokeilin myös, mutta oli aika vaikea saada suoraan leikattua.



Sen verran on hiilikuitu katkaisusta kokemuksia (ei tosin fillari) että rälläkällä menee poikki melkein mikä vaan, mutta leikkaako se vai polttaako?

On meinaan sellainenkin juttu, että hiilikuidun ominaisuudet määräävät ettei sitä saa lämmöllä juurikaan käsitellä. Hiilikuitu on lasin omaista ja erittäin hyvää lämmön siirrettä. Se voi karkaistua leikkuukohdan lähettyviltä eikä hyvään suuntaan ollenkaan, eli se haurastuu. Sen jälkeen on vain ajan kysymys koska se napsahtaa poikki.

----------


## kontio

> On meinaan sellainenkin juttu, että hiilikuidun ominaisuudet määräävät ettei sitä saa lämmöllä juurikaan käsitellä. Hiilikuitu on lasin omaista ja erittäin hyvää lämmön siirrettä. Se voi karkaistua leikkuukohdan lähettyviltä eikä hyvään suuntaan ollenkaan, eli se haurastuu. Sen jälkeen on vain ajan kysymys koska se napsahtaa poikki.



Ei tuosta kannata stressata, golfmailojen lavat irroitetaan murtamalla epoksi lämmöllä, hiihtosauvojen sommat ja kahvat on kuumaliimalla kiinni jne. Eikä yksikään ole sen takia katkennut.

Ei ole koko asia tullut itseasiassa mieleenkään, vierestä voi kädellä kiinni pitää kun laikalla jotain katkoo. ei se ihan niin hyvä johde ole, että olisin sen edes huomannut olevan johde...

edit_ ja jos haarukan kaulaputki napsahtaisi poikki leikkuukohdasta, millähän voimalla se tapahtuisi? stemmin ylikiristämisellä? se onnistunee muutenkin...

----------


## Raikku

Itse pyöräytin tuossa juuri valmiiksi edukkaan Vortriebin(alu) rungon ympärille kokoamani hybridin. Että silleen.

----------


## Muko

Tuli ostettua japanilainen maantiekone kauniilta yhdeksänkymmentäluvulta. Maalipinta on kauttaaltaan helmiäisviimeistelty, ja vaikka kyseessä on alumiinirunko, on runko kasattu jonkinlaisilla muhviliitoksilla. Kunnon putsaamisella rungosta saa varmastikin nätin.

Pyörä on ollut triathlon-käytössä, ja tanko on sen mukainen.



Tästä olisi nyt tarkoitus tehdä työmatkojen ajamiseen soveltuva peli. Tuubit pitää ainakin vaihtaa, Contin Sprinter tai Sprinter Gatorskin pyörivät mielessä. Työmatkalla on pari lyhyttä hiekkatiepätkää, joita olen ajanut onnistuneesti GP4000 S -avoilla. Eiköhän Sprinterkin toimisi?

Pohdin tankoa... Minulla on ylimääräisenä yksi bullhorn-tanko, jonka varmaankin laitan tuohon ainakin alkuun. Hieman kiinnostaisi kyllä muokata tuosta nykyisestä tangosta vähemmän tri-tanko sahaamalla "etukolmio" pois. Toisaalta tuollaiset eivät ole mitenkään turhan yleisiä, joten menetettäisiinkö siinä pala historiaa? Kokeilen alkuun joka tapauksessa sitä ylimääräisenä lojuvaa tankoa.

----------


## Eepu

Älä hemmetissä sahaa alkuperästä Scott Triatlon tankoa, vaihda vaikka se toiseen. Tuossa on sitä Triatlon fillareiden alku retroa.

----------


## Muko

En sahaa. Äsken kun sitä irrottelin, tuli sellainen olo ettei siihen kyllä kajota. Pitäisiköhän se nyt sitten varastoida vai laittaa jonnekin myyntiin, hmm....

Ehdin vasta irrotella tavaraa rungon putsaamista varten. Stemmi taitaa olla pakko laittaa vaihtoon ihan ulkonäkönsä takia.  :Hymy:

----------


## Eepu

Huh huh, no hyvä! Joku joka haluaa rakentaa nostalgisen Triatlon pyörän voi kaipailla sitä. Muistan kun noita tankoja oli aikoinaan Kiurulla ja muutamalla muulla niistä oltiin valmiita maksamaan maltaita. Ne olivat alunalkaen tosi harvinaista herkkua ja Ameriikasta asti jengi niitä tilasi.

----------


## Muko

Vielä vaihtuu kahvat aerompiin (uudet ovat vielä kansainvälisen logistiikan hellässä huomassa) ja siinä yhteydessä vaijerit lyhenevät määrämittaan. Satula saisi olla musta tässä, mutta tuo Selle Italia XR on vaan niin mukava penkki. Saisikohan jostain ohutta mustaa nahkaa, jolla päällystää tuo?

Kiekot vaihtuivatkin yllättäen avoihin, kun satuin saamaan kahdellakympillä käytetyt kiekot ja 28-milliset renkaat. Onpahan helpompi löytää renkaita.

----------


## Illotus

Surly Cross-Checkin kasaus edistyy:


Sturmeyn kammet kiinteällä 30-piikkisellä, On-One Midge tanko, Cane Creekin jarrukahvat, Tangen headset ja Tokenin stemmi. Vanteita ja satulaputkea odotellassa. Kiekoiksi Rigida Sputnikit kasattuna Sturmey-Archerin kasivaihderumpujarrunapaan ja rumpujarrulliseen dynamonapaan. Kesäajaksi sitten dynamoton rumpujarrukiekko. Satulaksi tulee aluksi joko Spiderflexin nokaton satula tai Brooks B-17. Kesäkumeiksi kermaiset Fat Frankit.

Kaikki toistaiseksi installoitu itse. Headsetin alakooli haarukkaan oli eniten miettimistä aiheuttava työkalujen puutteen vuoksi. Lähimmällä LBS:lläkin oli kiire, joten pistin alakoolin rautasahalla poikki, niin meni helposti paikoilleen.

----------


## Muko

Itse olen onnistuneesti irrotellut alakoolia yhdistelmällä ruuvitaltta+vasara, ja asentanut vasaralla. 
Asennus onnistuu siis siten, että vanha (ei käyttöön tuleva) alakooli on ylösalaisin asennettavan päällä ja sisäkumilla kaulaputkea suojaten naputtelee vasaralla.

----------


## keppi

> Itse olen onnistuneesti irrotellut alakoolia yhdistelmällä ruuvitaltta+vasara, ja asentanut vasaralla. 
> Asennus onnistuu siis siten, että vanha (ei käyttöön tuleva) alakooli on ylösalaisin asennettavan päällä ja sisäkumilla kaulaputkea suojaten naputtelee vasaralla.



kandee hommata joku vähän kaulaputkea isompi sisämitaltaan putki tohon hommata, ja naputella sen kanssa se sinne paikalleen, ei tartte olla jämptin kokonen. Helpottaa hommaa huomattavasti. Kevyesti naputtelee tasaisesti kehältä joka kohdasta hiljalleen sen pohjaan.

----------


## ljgda

> Surly Cross-Checkin kasaus edistyy:
> Sturmeyn kammet kiinteällä 30-piikkisellä, On-One Midge tanko, Cane Creekin jarrukahvat, Tangen headset ja Tokenin stemmi. Vanteita ja satulaputkea odotellassa. Kiekoiksi Rigida Sputnikit kasattuna Sturmey-Archerin kasivaihderumpujarrunapaan ja rumpujarrulliseen dynamonapaan. Kesäajaksi sitten dynamoton rumpujarrukiekko. Satulaksi tulee aluksi joko Spiderflexin nokaton satula tai Brooks B-17. Kesäkumeiksi kermaiset Fat Frankit.



Peukku ylös yksilölliselle crosscheckille! Minä kasasin keväällä Cross-Checkin viiksitangolla, ja siitä on tullut suosikkipyöräni (retkeily-työmatkat-muu hyötyliikkuminen). Minulla on viimevuotinen (ruskea) malli. Tämänvuotisessa, joka sinullakin näyttää olevan, on etuhaarukkaan lisätty keskelle etutavaratelineen kiinnikkeet. Hyvä parannus!

Kovasti kiinnostaa tuo Spiderflexin satula. Onko sinulla sellaisesta käyttökokemusta?

----------


## Illotus

> Kovasti kiinnostaa tuo Spiderflexin satula. Onko sinulla sellaisesta käyttökokemusta?



Pari lenkkiä kokeilin sitä maantiepyörässä, mutten löytänyt siinä toimivaa satulan&ohjaustangon korkeutta. Tuohon Cross-Checkiin tulee luultavasti melko korkealle tanko, joten pitää testata siinä.

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

Tästä lähtee seuraava projekti: 1996 Merlin XLM (Extralight Mountain)

----------


## nilsson

> Tästä lähtee seuraava projekti: 1996 Merlin XLM (Extralight Mountain)



Isoa peukkua tälle projektille. Odotukset on kovat ja uskon että ne ylittyy kirkkaasti.

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

> Isoa peukkua tälle projektille. Odotukset on kovat ja uskon että ne ylittyy kirkkaasti.



Kiitos luottamuksesta!  :Vink: 

Tässä ensimmäiset askeleet:


Keula on '96 Pace RC35 MXC, johon asennettu Stage2 -titaanikitti, hydraulinen vaimennin, joustomatkan lisäyskitti (55mm-->70mm tai jotain) sekä mustat jarrusillat ja kruununpäädyt. Lisäksi alumiininen kaulaputki. Painoa keulalla 1459g.

En tajunnut punnita runkoa ennen osien asennusta, mutta pienen vähennyslaskun jälkeen sain rungon painoksi arviolta 1270g.

----------


## VilleK

1995 Lava Dome valmistautuu työmatkasesonkiin vaihtamalla turkin väriä.




Sitten pienoinen gallup. Millä värillä roiskitaan saman ikäinen Kilauea johon on tulossa oranssit Konan runkodecaalit?

----------


## Illotus

Huoh. Sain tänään vanteet, niin ajattelin, että vois alkaa kohta kasailla kiekkoja ja vois saada tänään pyörän ajokuntoon. Aloin kattelemaan pinnat valmiiksi, niin huomasin, että Rose oli lähettänyt mulla osan pinnoista väärän mittaisin ja osa oli DT Alpine kolmosten sijaan pelkkiä Championeita.

----------


## Iglumies

> Sitten pienoinen gallup. Millä värillä roiskitaan saman ikäinen Kilauea johon on tulossa oranssit Konan runkodecaalit?



Petrooli tai tumma harmaa.

----------


## Muko

> 1995 Lava Dome valmistautuu työmatkasesonkiin vaihtamalla turkin väriä.
> Sitten pienoinen gallup. Millä värillä roiskitaan saman ikäinen Kilauea johon on tulossa oranssit Konan runkodecaalit?



Kona Turquoise:

----------


## kebne

kaupparatsuni "Cervélo-i"

Pohjaväri paikoillaan, pientä korjailua ja lopullinen silaus pintaan. Sitten minimalistinen koristus niskaan.

----------


## kebne

Tuleekohan tästä vähän liian hieno kaupparatsuksi...?
Ensimmäinen koekasaus, että näkee vähän kokonaisuutta.

----------


## hannibaali

> 1995 Lava Dome valmistautuu työmatkasesonkiin vaihtamalla turkin väriä.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitten pienoinen gallup. Millä värillä roiskitaan saman ikäinen Kilauea johon on tulossa oranssit Konan runkodecaalit?



Kirkkaanpunanen on uusi keltainen.

----------


## Tank Driver

Puhtaaksi hiottuun kiillottamattomaan pintaan lakka päälle ja siihen oranssit dekaalit. Ai että.

----------


## VilleK

Tankdriverin ehdotus on käynyt mielessä, mutta toisaalta toisen rungon voisi maalata vähän pirteämmäksi. Lava Dome saa mustan maalipeitteen pinkeillä dekaaleilla. Paremmin onnistunut menee käyttöön ja toinen runko luultavasti lihoiksi.

----------


## KilledByDeath

> Itse pyöräytin tuossa juuri valmiiksi edukkaan Vortriebin(alu) rungon ympärille kokoamani hybridin.



Kuvia?

Minä kasailin Vortrieb maantiepyörän.
Tästä lähdettiin:



ja tällainen siitä tuli:


Runko: Vortrieb Road SL Sloping, koko 50.
Kahvat, jarrut ja etuvaihtaja Campagnolo Veloce; takavaihtaja Shimano Tiagra; takapakka Sram PG-950 12-23. Kammet FSA Vero compact.

----------


## TimppaK

> Asennus onnistuu siis siten, että vanha (ei käyttöön tuleva) alakooli on ylösalaisin asennettavan päällä ja sisäkumilla kaulaputkea suojaten naputtelee vasaralla.



Jos ohjainlaakeria vaihtaa metallirunkoiseen, niin metallin lämpölaajeneminen/-kutistuminen auttaa paljon. Ala-tai yläkooli pakastimeen ja runkoa lämmitetään kuumailmapuhaltimella niin laakerikupit saa aika vaivattomasti paikoilleen. Viimeistely sitten koputellen vasaralla niin, että kupit suojataan puupalalla.

----------


## Illotus

2010 Kona Band Wagon sinkulasta kolmivaihteiseksi:


Kappa Sturmey-Archer AW oiskohan vuosimallia 87 tjsp., kuitenkin niitä öljynipallisia vielä. Vaihtaja tommonen perusmalli 60-luvulta. Vanteet Mavic Open Sport. Ei tullut vielä tuota kaapelinkuorta lyhennettyä. Teippikin vaihtuu aikanaan oikeaan kaapelistoppiin.

----------


## Gibsy

> 2010 Kona Band Wagon sinkulasta kolmivaihteiseksi:
> 
> 
> Kappa Sturmey-Archer AW oiskohan vuosimallia 87 tjsp., kuitenkin niitä öljynipallisia vielä. Vaihtaja tommonen perusmalli 60-luvulta. Vanteet Mavic Open Sport. Ei tullut vielä tuota kaapelinkuorta lyhennettyä. Teippikin vaihtuu aikanaan oikeaan kaapelistoppiin.



Why so sad saddle?  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Illotus

> Why so sad saddle?



Surullinen satula, iloinen vaimo tjsp.  :Vink:

----------


## Muko

Voisi olla hieman siistimmän näköistä laittaa vaijeri kulkemaan vaikkapa tällaisilla runkoa pitkin.

----------


## t-man

Pari vuotta partsin seinällä riippuneen rungon ympärille kasattu hartaudella uutta ja vanhaa osaa. Hieman on musta väri muuttanut kontrastiaan paisteessa  :Hymy:

----------


## asb

> Voisi olla hieman siistimmän näköistä laittaa vaijeri kulkemaan vaikkapa tällaisilla runkoa pitkin.



One up:  :Hymy:

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Ristinkiesus tuota Band Wagonia.

Johannatukiaistanko, dalisatula, ylikorkea pakkari, sormia syövä vaihtaja, erkkariviritykset kaapeleissa, isoista heinäsirkoista väännellyt pullotelineet.

Puuttuu: muovinen renkaan kylkeä rullaava nopeusmittari, räpätin, paukkulankaa pinnoista.

----------


## IncBuff

Mitkä nuo lokarit on tossa Band Wagonissa?

Huh. On näköjään aurinko vähän ottanut kuutioon. Omanikin näyttää auringon paisteessa vähän tuon väriseltä, mutta varjossa se on ihan musta. Täytynee välttää säilytystä suorassa auringonpaisteessa.

----------


## Illotus

Sturmeyn kaapeliklipsit saikin tuohon yläputkeen passelisti ja nippusiteet saa kelvata hetken seatstayhin. Tulikin kiire korjata tuo, kun eilen lenkillä selvisi, että erkka ei kestä vaijerinkuoreen tulevaa voimaa oikein hyvin.

IncBuff, noi on SKS Bluemels 35mm lokarit. Etulokarista piti yläkiinnikkeestä napsaista puolet pois, kun muuten se otti ohjainlaakeriin kiinni.

----------


## kebne

Vihdoin säät salli ja sain tehtyä lopullisen silauksen tohon mun kaupparatsuuni Cervélo-i:hin. Hain siis automaalikaupasta sävytettyä sprayta.
Ensimmäinen kerros oli aika hirveä, tuli tehtyä myös muutama turha tekniikkavirhe.... Minä tyhmä vähän pelästyin ja rupesin hätäilemään hutiloimaan. ja tökkäsin vahingossa vasta maalatun fillarin haarukan suojapaperin läpi hiekkapihan multiin ja tuuli pölläytti vielä paperit kiinni runkoon  :Leveä hymy:  Ei ollu itku kaukana  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: .

No, tänään kun sää oli kuin mikä ja monen päivän odotuksen jälkeen pääsi puuhasteleman pihalla, niin nyt on valmista. Ja hieno siitä tuli, vaikka itse sanonkin!!!!!  :Cool:  Ekan katastrofikerroksen jälkeen vetäsin vesihiomapaperilla pinnan rikki ja tasoitin pari valumaa. Nyt hoi mantraa ettöä "hiljaa, hiljaa, hiljaa.... niin hitaasti ja kevyesti kun ikinä osaat". Ja ai että  :Kieli pitkällä:  Hyvä tuli!
(Täytyy myöntää omiin opiskeluihin on kuulunut reippaasti erinäisiä vapaamuotoisia maali, patinointi, lakka, pigmentti sekä mönjän käsittelyä. Ei ihan puskista mutta haastavuustaso oli sopiva, malttia ja ajatusta peliin, mutta ei mahdotonta.)
Unohdin kysyä vaan maalia ostaessa, että koska se on kovettunut tarpeeksi, että uskaltaa ruveta kokoamaan ja ajelemaan ihan ekaa testilenkkiä. Metriäkään en ole vielä tolla pelillä ajanu...

----------


## syklopaatti

> Vihdoin säät salli ja sain tehtyä lopullisen silauksen tohon mun kaupparatsuuni Cervélo-i:hin. Hain siis automaalikaupasta sävytettyä sprayta.



Kuvaa kehiin niin päästään porukalla arvostelemaan... :Vink:

----------


## time

Komppaan.Kriitikot odottaa  :Hymy:

----------


## dILETANTTI

Vaimon työmatkakulkineen kanssa on ollut projektia kerrakseen, kun Alfine hävitti 6 vaihdetta. Nyt väliaikaiskokoonpanoksi tuli 28" kiekoilla ja 1x9 vaihteistolla tälläinen viritelmä:

----------


## kebne

> Kuvaa kehiin niin päästään porukalla arvostelemaan...







> Komppaan.Kriitikot odottaa




Kokoan sen varmaan nyt viikonlopun aikana lopullisesti. Ja rupean harjoittelemaan siirtokalvon kanssa pelleilyä.

----------


## steelmän

> 



Oikein asiallisen jokapaikan ja sään pelin olet paremmalle puoliskollesi järkännyt !

----------


## Gibsy

> Surullinen satula, iloinen vaimo tjsp.



En tajunnut mitä tämä tarkoittaa?

----------


## t-man

> En tajunnut mitä tämä tarkoittaa?




Kai tuo menee sinne lisääntymisfysiologian puolelle  :Hymy:

----------


## MRa

Varastossa alkais olemaan jonkinverran ylijäämäkamaa:
- Fox:n F100RLT keula
- Sun Ringlé ds2-xc kiekot
- X9 vaihtajat ja takavaihtaja
- LX kammet
- Joku XT etuvaihtaja
- 100 mm stemmi
- Riser tanko
- Avid Juicy 7:t
- jokunen satula
- Suht uudet ralliranet

sekä kaikenlaista muuta sälää.  Nyt kiinnostais rakentaa noiden ympärille jäykkäperäinen XC henkinen fillari, vaikka kaikkea ylläolevaa ei varmaan saa hyödynnettyä.  Lähinnä tää tulis talvi- ja rospuuttopyöräksi, mutta jos jäykkäperällä ajelu enemmän innostaa, niin vois tolla metsäpoluillekin lähteä ajelemaan.  Yhtenä vaihtoehtona rungoksi on ollut On-One:n XC Whippet, sen vois saada sopivasti synttäreiksi lokakuun alussa.  Mitäs muita vastaavia runkoja raati suosittelee?  Whippet:ssä viehättää suhteellisen kevyt paino ja edukas runko.  Eikä pelkisetty musta runko, sekä mahdollisuus sinkulointiin yhtään haittaa.

----------


## kebne

Tässä on tämä kaupparatsuprojekti. Tekstitystä vaille valmis. Lisävärusteena on samalla sävyllä tehdyt lokasuojat ja pakkari. Ne odottavat mahdollista minimalistista "old style -koristelua". Nyt pitää vain jossitella ja voittaa mielensä, kuinka paljon (lue:vähän) tehdä koristelua/tekstitystä. Tuollainen kokovalkoinenhan on aivan ihana, mutta pieni tekstitys/omistuskirjoitus voisi karkoittaa varkaita?
Tänään oli ihan ensimmäinen koeajo!







Renkaat Pelagosta. Satula, gripit, ja ketjut Hi5Bikes:sta. Satulassa punaiset niitit.
Mahdollinen minimaalistinen koristelu punaisella/mustalla.

----------


## TheMiklu

Ihmiset pyöräilis enemmän jos kaikilla olis mahollista saada alleen jotain yhtä tyylikästä ku kebnen aikaansaannos!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## xtrainer80

^^ ghost rider.  :Hymy:  

Ei mitään koristeluja, anna olla juuri noin... On kyllä todella hieno menopeli!

----------


## syklopaatti

> Ihmiset pyöräilis enemmän jos kaikilla olis mahollista saada alleen jotain yhtä tyylikästä ku kebnen aikaansaannos!



Joo. Tosi jännän näkoinen kun on vain valkoista. hieno.
Kannattaa tosiaan lisätä maltilla niitä koristeluja.

----------


## kebne

Kiitos  :Nolous:  :Kieli pitkällä: 
Tämä on muuten ihan ensimmäinen omatekemä menopeli. Ja voin sanoa, että nälkä kasvaa syödessä...

Alkaa myös tuntua siltä, että koristelut taitaa jäädä aika vähiin.... Ehkä vaan tositosi pienellä oma nimi tai "fillarin merkki" jonnekin runkoon. Mulla on aina ollut kaikilla mun fillareilla joku "kutsumanimi". Tämä projekti syntyi mututuntumalla Cervélo-i:nä (oman nimikirjaimen mukaan).
Mutta taitaa se jäädä kokovalkoiseksi... 
Aika Ghost bike, mutta olkoon se sitten kaikkien tosi-fillaristien muistolle.

----------


## kebne

Tämä oli siis lähtötilanne. Työkaverit vannottivat, että takimmaiselle ei saa tehdä mitään ulkonäkömuutoksia.

----------


## time

Hieno tuli Kebnen pyörästä!

----------


## MRa

> Tämä oli siis lähtötilanne. Työkaverit vannottivat, että takimmaiselle ei saa tehdä mitään ulkonäkömuutoksia.



Kyllä koki hienon muodonmuutoksen mummopyörä!  Ja tuo taaempi taitaa tosiaan olla tollasenaan oman alansa klassikko.  Kumpparit jalkaan, iso reppu selkään ja baanalle.  Niin ja penkistä piti noita ajaa vaikka olis mikä mäki.  Alamäessä piti aina jarruttaa ja ylämäessä kiihdyttää jos vähänkään taaempana ajeli.

----------


## Uomo

Hieno toi Kebnen pyörä, mutta itse kaipaisin siihen vähän jotain muutakin väriä. Eikä tarttis edes paljoa, noin se on vaan jotenkin tylsähkö.  :Hymy:  Toki luonnossa voi näyttää hienommalta.

----------


## kebne

> Hieno toi Kebnen pyörä, mutta itse kaipaisin siihen vähän jotain muutakin väriä. Eikä tarttis edes paljoa, noin se on vaan jotenkin tylsähkö.  Toki luonnossa voi näyttää hienommalta.



Satulahan on siis tämä valkoinen (näkyy kuvissa huonosti):


Lokareissa oli sellaiset kapeat koristeviirut. Ehkä pätkä samaa viirua takaisin, mutta punaisella? Fillarin sävy ei ole ihan paperinvalkoinen, enemmänkin ehkä "helmen valkea", ei kuitenkaan missään nimessä kerma!

*tässä kaivetaan luonnosvihkoa esiin*

----------


## sakuvaan

siis jos mä olisin kebne niin etsisin jostain pinstraipperin vetämään muutaman haamu-straipin esmes helmiäisvalkoisella tuohon runkoon.

----------


## kebne

> siis jos mä olisin kebne niin etsisin jostain pinstraipperin vetämään muutaman haamu-straipin esmes helmiäisvalkoisella tuohon runkoon.



???? Suomennatko vähän? käsitinkö oikein?
tarkoitatkohan sellaista efektiä, minkälainen löytyy n. vm 2006 Cännäri Rushista. Eli rungon oman värin alla oli logo heijastintarralla, joka näkyi vain auton etuvaloissa.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Kebne. Googlaa ghost bike.

En itse maalaisi itselleni valkoista fillaria. Toivottavasti muutkaan ei. ;-)

----------


## sakuvaan

> ???? Suomennatko vähän? käsitinkö oikein?
> tarkoitatkohan sellaista, minkälainen löytyy n. vm 2006 Cännäri Rushista. Eli rungon oman värin alla oli logo heijastintarralla, joka näkyi vain auton etuvaloissa.



No tottakai selvennän, Pinstriping on wanha klassikkomaalaustyyli joitä näkyy nykyään paljon MP ja hotrod piireissä:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pin_striping

Ja Pin-stripingiä käytetään myös aika paljon hispanojen low rider pöörissä.

Joku lexuksen helmiäsvalkoinen voisi olla aika hieno 'jippo' tollaisessa kokovalkoisessa pyörässä, sitä ei ihan heti huomaa ellei kato tarkemmin auringonvalossa (valkoinen pyörä, haamuhelmiäinen, get it?  :Hymy:  ).

Ja itteä oikeen vituttaa kun jengi käyttää Von Dutchin t-paitoja eivätkä tajua kuka Von Dutch oikeesti oli ja mitä teki...

----------


## nilsson

> Ja itteä oikeen vituttaa kun jengi käyttää Von Dutchin t-paitoja eivätkä tajua kuka Von Dutch oikeesti oli ja mitä teki...



Miksi pitäisi tajuta? Aika kevyt on Kennyn ja rättilafkan välinen yhteys. Tuskin kovin moni tänä päivänä kelaa Levi Straussia kiskoessaan farkkuja jalkaan.

Kebnelle pisteet nätistä fillarista.

----------


## juminy

> Kebne. Googlaa ghost bike.
> 
> En itse maalaisi itselleni valkoista fillaria. Toivottavasti muutkaan ei. ;-)



Höpsis-köpsis.

Jos tota valkosta jollain modaa, niin sakuvaan heitti ihan hyvän idean. Mitään lisävärejä kandee sotkee kamoon!

----------


## dILETANTTI

> Oikein asiallisen jokapaikan ja sään pelin olet paremmalle puoliskollesi järkännyt !



Tuli aikoinaan rakennettua tuo kolmisen vuotta sitten 26" kiekoilla ja Alfinella, mutta kun Alfineen tuli vika, jota en vieläkään ole saanut ratkaistua, niin piti laittaa tuollainen viritys. Vaimo ei halunnut "miesten" runkoa, mutta meneehän tuo 14" runko melkein naisten rungosta. Tuolla on jo ajettu ainakin kolme vuotta ympärivuotista työmatka-ajoa. Seuraava ostos saattanee olla Pompetamine maantietangolla ja Alfinella.

----------


## Illotus

Projekti etenee vaikeuksien jälkeen. Roselta tuli muutama väärän mittainen pinna, niin venyi puolitoista viikkoa takakiekon kokoaminen korvaavia odottaessa. Nyt enää tankoteipit yms. säätöä. Syksyksi sitten varmaan Gilles Berthoudin kiiltävät lokarit ja Tubuksen tms. tarakka ymsymsyms.

----------


## nojoo

Tällaisia pyöriä näkyy usein roskiksissa. Tuosta olisi tarkoitus tehdä jonkinlainen edullinen käyttörassi? Kyseessä vaihteeton Tunturi Vip 70-luvulta. Itseasiassa tuokaan pyörä ei kaipaa kuin renkaat ja huoltoa, käyttöikää jäljellä vielä kymmeniä vuosia! Ajattelin osallistua maailman pelastamiseen laittamalla tuon pyörän ajokuntoon.

http://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=000608496364.jpg

----------


## jojo^^

En jaksa uutta aihetta perustaa mutta kyllähän tästäkin tavallaan projekti tuli.. Tuollainen halkeama löytyi vaakaputken ja emäputken liitossaumasta. Hitsaussaumasta tuolta alhaalta näyttää alkaneen ja levinnyt kummallekkin puolella samalla lailla. Saas nähä kuin CRC:n kanssa takuu toimii. Ko. valmistajaahan ei ole mutta CRC rungon spekseissä lupaili kuitenkin takuut hoitavansa.

----------


## Tank Driver

Illotuksen rossari on minulle kosolti mieleen.

----------


## rocksted

Vaarin vanha Terässiipi hakiessani sen mökiltä vajan takaa:


Pojanpojan uusi kaupunkipyörä muutaman viikon rassailun jälkeen:



Tanko on jo kääntynyt oikein päin, vaikka noin se oli kyllä paljon hienompi.

----------


## aksu08

Muuten todella hieno, mutta kyllä mä sen ketjunsuojankin vielä laittaisin. Ärsyttää sotkea lahkeet öljyyn ja nykiä farkkuja ketjun alta, tai ehkä pitäisi siirtyä pillifarkkuihin.

----------


## Tank Driver

No johan pukkaa kafeeraaseria. Tykkää!

----------


## TheMiklu

Rockstedin mankeli puhuttelee! Samoin Illotuksen!

----------


## nojoo

Terässiipi kuulostaa kotimaiselta mutta ainakin runko taitaa olla norjalainen? Komia pyörä joka tapauksessa ja hyvin säilynyt. Ennen peruspyörätkin tehtiin kestämään, noitahan ei saa normaalisti ajamalla hajalle jos pyörä on saanut öljyä ja vaseliinia silloin tällöin.

----------


## kebne

Hieno peli tuo rockstedin fillari! Taisin sen pongata jossain tässä muutaman päivän sisällä...

----------


## Jani R.

> Muuten todella hieno, mutta kyllä mä sen ketjunsuojankin vielä laittaisin. Ärsyttää sotkea lahkeet öljyyn ja nykiä farkkuja ketjun alta, tai ehkä pitäisi siirtyä pillifarkkuihin.



Pistän farkun lahkeen sukan sisään pyöräillessä, niin se ei sotkeennu  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kmw

> Rockstedin mankeli puhuttelee! Samoin Illotuksen!



+1

----------


## VilleK

Lakkapintaa ja sillisalaattiosia vaille valmis Lava Dome.

----------


## nojoo

Siinähän tuo on runko arvoisellaan paikalla. Noinhan niitä tulee säilyttää. Toinen hyvä paikka on sängyn vieressä.

----------


## rocksted

> Terässiipi kuulostaa kotimaiselta mutta ainakin runko taitaa olla norjalainen? Komia pyörä joka tapauksessa ja hyvin säilynyt. Ennen peruspyörätkin tehtiin kestämään, noitahan ei saa normaalisti ajamalla hajalle jos pyörä on saanut öljyä ja vaseliinia silloin tällöin.



Rungossa on merkintä "Product of Norway", ja toisessa kohtaa lukee Terässiipi. Olen päätellyt että näitä runkoja on samalta pajalta brändätty eri firmoille, koska olen nähnyt täysin samallaisia pyöriä ainakin rungoltaan esimerkiks cressun logolla varustettuna.

----------


## Mannavelli

> Rungossa on merkintä "Product of Norway", ja toisessa kohtaa lukee Terässiipi. Olen päätellyt että näitä runkoja on samalta pajalta brändätty eri firmoille, koska olen nähnyt täysin samallaisia pyöriä ainakin rungoltaan esimerkiks cressun logolla varustettuna.



Hieno on! Eikös nuo norjalaiset kolmitähtipyörät oo kuitenkin merkiltään Monarkkeja?

----------


## nojoo

Ainakin Strada ja taisipa olla Jupiter merkkisinäkin noita norskeja.

----------


## Jula

> 



Meinaatko jättää flättipolkimet tuohon pyörään? Siinä tapauksessa nämä ois tosi mukavat ja sopis pyörän tyyliin paremmin kuin nuo nykyiset:
http://singlespeedshop.com/start.htm...ing_Pedals.htm

----------


## Illotus

> Meinaatko jättää flättipolkimet tuohon pyörään? Siinä tapauksessa nämä ois tosi mukavat ja sopis pyörän tyyliin paremmin kuin nuo nykyiset:
> http://singlespeedshop.com/start.htm...ing_Pedals.htm



Juu, menee nuo pedaalit vaihtoon. Tässä syksyä ennustellessa tilasin hopeiset Wellgon BMX-flätit, ovat talvikenkien kanssa kivemmat. Ensi kesäksi voisi tuommoiset Sylvanit laittaa, ovat kyllä kivan näköiset. Enempiä lenkkejä varten on sitten lukkikset, mutta sää nähdä onko niille käyttöä. Hyötypyöräillessä ei aina viiti niitten kanssa värkätä.

----------


## Jula

> Enempiä lenkkejä varten on sitten lukkikset, mutta sää nähdä onko niille käyttöä. Hyötypyöräillessä ei aina viiti niitten kanssa värkätä.



Tuossa vois olla jonkinlainen kompromissi:
http://restrap.co.uk/products/

----------


## nojoo

Tässä lähtötilanne:

http://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=000608496364.jpg

Nyt aloituksesta vajaa viikko:

http://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=003628526196.jpg

Kaikki tekniikka käyty läpi, alukiekot omasta takaa, toinen gummi ostettu kaupasta, ja tietysti maalattu parilla purkilla sprayta. Tarkoitus oli saada aikaan sukupuolineutraali käyttöpyörä edullisesti. Suurin työ purkamisessa ja rungon pohjissa ja kiekoissa, kokoaminen hauskempaa. Kuparivärillä tarkoitus symboliseerata cafefiilistä. Kevyen oloinen noin teräspyöräksi, ohuet runkoputket. Viimeistely kesken, pitää katsoa mitä siihen vielä ripustaa...

----------


## TheMiklu

Ei voi mitään mutta hyvälle tuulelle tulee ku näkee että romusta saadaan taas omistamisen arvoista. Ja ripaus persoonallisuutta niin aina parempi!

----------


## nojoo

Tosiasia on kuitenkin se, että kun elämme Suomessa ja on tulossa syksy ja sateet niin lokasuojat ja ketjunsuoja menevät paikalleen seuraavaksi, koska fillarilla on tarkoitus ajaakin. Alkuperäiset lokarit oli jonkin verran mutkilla mutta eiköhän niistä vielä kelvolliset saa, näiltä osin käytännön asiat menevät estetiikan edelle.

----------


## J T K

Isäni Jääkäri, joka päätyi hyppysiini tänään. Hän ajoi tällä laitteella -80 -luvulla aktiivisesti, kävi lähes joka päivä Rukalla mutkat. Patteritoiminen matkaradio oli kiinnitettynä tangon telineeseen ja antenni sojotti taivaalle  :Hymy:  

Valitettavasti originaali takakiekko on hävinnyt matkan varrelle ja etuhaarukka on ruostunut puhki. Satulasta ei ole kuin runko jäljellä ja toinen kisko on revennyt irti. Enpä muistanutkaan, että tässä vehkeessä on 26" renkaat. 54-584 on koko (26x2-1/2). Eli jostain on nyt metsästettävä takakiekko kumeksineen ja etuhaarukka ensihätään. Runko kaipaisi kyllä jonkinlaista pelastusoperaatiota, pintahapanta löytyy.


https://picasaweb.google.com/jtkaaki...76140395369938

----------


## kmw

Haastava prokkis J T K:lla. Vinkeät ovat Jääkärin kulmat.

----------


## ArtoW

Tälläinen löytyi tänään kaupungilta. Runko on vanha jo, mutta kuitenkin uusi :Hymy:  Täytyy siirtää siihen jäykkäperästä osat keulaa lukuunottamatta, ja päivitellä sitten talven aikana parempaan suuntaan jos pyörä muuten tuntuu hyvältä.

edit: Juu kyllä, korjausteline on hankintalistalla..

----------


## dILETANTTI

> Isäni Jääkäri, joka päätyi hyppysiini tänään. Hän ajoi tällä laitteella -80 -luvulla aktiivisesti, kävi lähes joka päivä Rukalla mutkat. Patteritoiminen matkaradio oli kiinnitettynä tangon telineeseen ja antenni sojotti taivaalle  
> 
> Valitettavasti originaali takakiekko on hävinnyt matkan varrelle ja etuhaarukka on ruostunut puhki. Satulasta ei ole kuin runko jäljellä ja toinen kisko on revennyt irti. Enpä muistanutkaan, että tässä vehkeessä on 26" renkaat. 54-584 on koko (26x2-1/2). Eli jostain on nyt metsästettävä takakiekko kumeksineen ja etuhaarukka ensihätään. Runko kaipaisi kyllä jonkinlaista pelastusoperaatiota, pintahapanta löytyy.
> 
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/jtkaaki...76140395369938



Isällä on tuollainen, jossa on vielä alkuperäinen muovinen satula paikallaan. On ollut ajatuksissa ottaa omaan työmatkakäyttöön, mutta runko on melko matala, joten pitkälle joutuu säätämään tolppaa ja kannatinta melkoisen korkealla. Noita ei ihan hirveästi ole tullut vastaan siviililiikenteessä.

----------


## Jula

> Enpä muistanutkaan, että tässä vehkeessä on 26" renkaat. 54-584 on koko (26x2-1/2). Eli jostain on nyt metsästettävä takakiekko kumeksineen ja etuhaarukka ensihätään.



Kannattaa unohtaa nuo tuumamerkinnät ja ostaa renkaat sen vanteen koon mukaan. 584mm eli 650B on 26" ja 700c välimaastosta. 26" on 559mm eli liian pienet renkaat ois noille vanteille. Vanhoissa armeijapyörissä on tosiaan noita tosi leveitä 584mm/650B renkaita. Eiköhän niitä jostain löydy. Kapeampia saa Biltemastakin.

----------


## aris

> Valitettavasti originaali takakiekko on hävinnyt matkan varrelle ja etuhaarukka on ruostunut puhki. Satulasta ei ole kuin runko jäljellä ja toinen kisko on revennyt irti. Enpä muistanutkaan, että tässä vehkeessä on 26" renkaat. 54-584 on koko (26x2-1/2). Eli jostain on nyt metsästettävä takakiekko kumeksineen ja etuhaarukka ensihätään. Runko kaipaisi kyllä jonkinlaista pelastusoperaatiota, pintahapanta löytyy.



Noita takakiekkoja ja kumeja saa ainaki helkama jälleenmyyjiltä. Aino, Oiva ja Jääkäri käyttää tuota "matalapaine" rengasta edelleen. Sekä Nokia taitaa olla ainoo joka valmistaa enään tuota 54-584 pääli-ja sisärengasta. Korjatkoon joku jos olen väärässä.

----------


## J T K

Kiitos neuvoista, käynpä kyselemässä paikalliselta kauppiaalta asiaa.

----------


## dILETANTTI

Projekti jatkuu, nyt 710 mm tanko ja 70 mm stemmi. Uudet jarrut. Uusi satula pitäisi hankkia, kun nykyisestä on kiskot nuudelia. Hauskaa on ollut.

----------


## Hippo

Lisää terästä talouteen. Osia haalitaan talven mittaan aina, kun sattuu hyvää halvalla silmiin. Kiekot lainattu crossarista, joka taitaa olla väistymässä pois kunhan tämä valmistuu.

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

Merlin pääsi jo pyörille, joskin kiekot ovat vain väliaikaiset kunnes saan pyörään tarkoitetut kasautettua.



Jarrujen kanssa on vähän ongelmaa, kun Avidin Tri-Align cantit eivät oikein toimi yksiin Pacen haarukan kanssa...

----------


## markkut

> Vaarin vanha Terässiipi hakiessani sen mökiltä vajan takaa:
> 
> ...
> 
> Tanko on jo kääntynyt oikein päin, vaikka noin se oli kyllä paljon hienompi.



Hieno on!  :Hymy:  Mitkä renkaat nuo ovat ja mistä niitä saa?

----------


## rocksted

> Hieno on!  Mitkä renkaat nuo ovat ja mistä niitä saa?



Schwalbe Fat Frank ja omani tilasin bike24.comista, mutta myös esim. bikeshop.fi myy noita. Huomaa tietty hintaero  :Hymy: . Olen ollut tyytyväinen.

----------


## Fatabo

> Noita takakiekkoja ja kumeja saa ainaki helkama jälleenmyyjiltä. Aino, Oiva ja Jääkäri käyttää tuota "matalapaine" rengasta edelleen. Sekä Nokia taitaa olla ainoo joka valmistaa enään tuota 54-584 pääli-ja sisärengasta. Korjatkoon joku jos olen väärässä.



Contilta saa myös. Muistaakseni on jopa halvempi ku nokialainen.
http://www.conti-online.com/generato...urride_en.html

----------


## markkut

Kiitoksia. Frank on mun tarpeisiin vähän turhankin fätti, mutta Schwalbelta näyttää löytyvän kapeampiakin malleja saman värisenä.

Saa vinkata muunkin merkkisiä ruskeita renkaita. Pistosuojausta saisi olla ja optimi leveys n. 37mm.

----------


## Jula

> Vaarin vanha Terässiipi hakiessani sen mökiltä vajan takaa



Millä sait nuo kaikki ruosteet pois?

----------


## Jula

> Saa vinkata muunkin merkkisiä ruskeita renkaita. Pistosuojausta saisi olla ja optimi leveys n. 37mm.



Schwalbe Delta Cruiser

----------


## markkut

> Schwalbe Delta Cruiser



Joo Schwalben valikoimat tulikin käytyä läpi. Ajattelin jos muiltakin merkeiltä sattuisi löytymään.

----------


## Juha_H

Tuli tuossa pengottua vähän tyttöystävän vanhempien autotallia. Olivat tyytyväisiä kun joku vei pois tällaisia romuja:


jouduin myös kantamaan vaivoikseen täsmälleen oikeankokoisen, osia vastaavassa kunnossa olleen italialaisen teräsrungon - joka on vielä viettäny viimeiset 15-vuotta ilman ajoa lämpöisessä autotallissa  :Hymy:

----------


## Kari H

^ Ei huonompi homma ollenkaan.. Laittelehan kuvia kun edistyt projektin kanssa!

----------


## juu-zo

Aikamoisia löydöksiä. Olet ainakin onnistunut valitsemaan tyttöystävän aivan oikeilla kriteereillä.

----------


## vaseliini

Tuli tommonen retkipyörä rakenneltua viime talvena. Runko suomesta ja osat saksasta. Kesän oon nyt ajellu ja hyvin on pelannut.
Lisää kuvia http://picasaweb.google.com/pettaali .

----------


## rocksted

> Millä sait nuo kaikki ruosteet pois?



Erinäköisiä hiontamenetelmiä hiekkapaperista smirgeliin käyttämällä. Toi kuva on ihan helvetin onnistunut, eikä kerro aivan koko totuutta... Prokkis siis jatkuu, mutta tällä hetkellä pyörä on ajossa.

----------


## jtt

Raapustetaampas muutama sananen tänne pian valmistuvan projektin tiimoilta. Tarkoituksena oli kirjoittaa hieman pidempikin tarina, mutta viime viikot ovat olleet niin kiireisiä töissä, että tässä on tälläinen juosten kustu versio.

Pari vuotta polkuja jäykkäperäisellä tahkottuani ei täpärihimo ole ottanut laantuakseen, pikemminkin päinvastoin. Keväällä tulikin tehtyä päätös, että täpäri on saatava, ja alustavasti kaavailin ostavani sen syksyn kieppeillä ja noin 2000-2500 e:n budjetilla.

Seuraava rasti olikin sitten selvitellä mitä oikeastaan haluan, eli lähinnä jotain alustavaa ideaa kuinka paljon sitä joustoa sitten tulisi olla. Lähinnä mielessä pyöri traili-pyörät tai hieman enemmän joustavat all-mountain välineet, joilla pääsisi testaamaan omia rajojaan. Kävin keväällä alustavasti kiertelemässä muutamia lähikauppoja, josko saisin jotain selvyyttä siihen mitä olen oikeasti hakemassa. Vaikka kaikissa liikkeissa suhtauduttiin avuliaasti/ymmärtävästi, niin koin kaikkien vaihtoehtojen määrän miltei turhauttavaksi. Täysjoustoista juurikaan mitään tietävänä eri jousitusratkaisuja ja vaihtoehtoja tuntui olevan tolkuttomasti, ja jokainen kauppias tietenkin kehuskeli omaa tarjontaa. Lyhyet lenkit kauppojen ympäristössäkään eivät ajatuksia pahemmin selkeyttäneet, ja muutenkin eri vaihtoehtojen vertailu oli vaikeaa, sillä testiolosuhteet ja testattujen fillareiden säädöt vaihtelivat aikalailla laidasta laitaan. Toisaalta, tuossa hintaluokassa suoranaisesti huonoja vaihtoehtoja enää tuskin on, vaan kyse lienee lähinnä siitä, onnistuuko löytämään sen parhaan ratkaisun juuri omiin tarpeisiin...

Kun sitten pahimman valinta-ahdistuksen aikaan silmään osui hyvä tarjous kehutusta rungosta ja tililläkin sattui olemaan rahaa sopivasti, niin päätös oli oikeastaan hyvin helppo. Runko tilaukseen, ja pyörä itse kasaan kunhan saan loput osat haalittua. Jos joku osa ei sitten miellytäkään, niin niitähän voi aina jälkikäten vaihdella. Nyt kun projekti on loppusuoralla, ei ratkaisu ainakaan kaduta, sillä samalla ymmärrys siitä mitä siellä pyörien välissä oikein tapahtuu on lisääntynyt merkittäväksi. Lisäksi täytyy tunnustaa, että tässä speksailussa ja tarjousten metsästämisessä on oma viehätyksensä, vaarana tosin on, että virtuaalipyöräilyn mielenkiinto vie voiton oikeasta pyöräilystä.

Eli postikustit kantoivat selkä vääränä paketteja kotiin kesän aikana, ja komponenteista oli kertynyt tälläinen läjä ennen viimeisimpiä hankintoja:


Ai niin, ja se tarjousrunko:

----------


## pmw

Eipä tästä nyt taas tullut yhtään mitään.  Uusi isompi jarrulevy ottaa millin tai kaksi kiinni takahaarukkaan..  Huomenna kyseleen ammattimiehiltä mitä on tehtävissä.


Olishan tuo pirun reteä..  Ja hyödyllinen kun tuo vanha pieni levy (joku 160mm??) lämpenee niin kovasti että käy pian nolosti joskus.

----------


## jtt

Projekti etenee, pikainen kännyräpsäisy lähimetsän testilenkiltä:


Nyt kun vaivannut flunssa on helpottanut, josko sitä pääsisi jo viikonloppuna ensimmäiselle kunnon lenkille ja hakemaan säätöjä.

----------


## kmw

^voi ähky. Mää luulin että täpärikuume ei enää meikään tartu, mutta jtt:n Titus nostaa täällä verenpainetta ja pulssia + aiheuttaa epämääräistä levottomuutta.
On kerrassaan soivan näköinen peli:

----------


## apatceh

> Eipä tästä nyt taas tullut yhtään mitään.  Uusi isompi jarrulevy ottaa millin tai kaksi kiinni takahaarukkaan..  Huomenna kyseleen ammattimiehiltä mitä on tehtävissä.
> 
> Olishan tuo pirun reteä..  Ja hyödyllinen kun tuo vanha pieni levy (joku 160mm??) lämpenee niin kovasti että käy pian nolosti joskus.



Sorvi tekee ihmeitä...  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha_H

> ^ Ei huonompi homma ollenkaan.. Laittelehan kuvia kun edistyt projektin kanssa!



Ei ihan täydellinen kiilto, kun oli pakko heittää malttamattomana lenkki ennen kuvauksia, mutta tässä ois:


Ja lisää kuvia: http://hohde.net/bottecchia/

Pyörällä ja osilla tosissaan ikää 22 vuotta  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Hiano on Guapo.

----------


## Kari H

> Ei ihan täydellinen kiilto, kun oli pakko heittää malttamattomana lenkki ennen kuvauksia, mutta tässä ois:
> 
> Ja lisää kuvia: http://hohde.net/bottecchia/
> 
> Pyörällä ja osilla tosissaan ikää 22 vuotta



No huh.. Sanalla sanoen hieno ja eipä juuri uutta häpeä!

----------


## Grandi66

Tandemi projekti vaiheessa. Sorry huono känny kuva.

----------


## ruzlerssi

Ensimmäinen fillariprojektini alkaa tulla pikkuhiljaa valmiiksi. Kyseessä ilmeisesti 90-luvun alusta oleva Peugeot Safari, jonka kunnostin talveksi parin kilometrin koulumatkan taittamista varten paremmalle puoliskolle.

Projektin tarkoitus oli lähinnä tutustua fillarin rakenteeseen ja osien toimintaan purkamalla kaikki irti ja puhdistamalla kuntoon. Paljonhan (lähinnä kuluvaa) osaa piti uusia, joten ei tämä kaikista kustannustehokkain projekti ollut. Tärkeintä tässä oli kuitenkin, että pääsi räpeltämään omilla käsillään jotain!

Tässä lähtötilanne projektiin:




Melkein valmis lopputulos:



Vielä satulatolppa kaipaa mustaa maalia, sekä lisäksi pyörään tullee jonkinlaiset rapakaaret. Uutta osaa tuli renkaat, satula, polkimet, tupit, vaihde- ja jarrukahvat, takapakka, ketjut ja vanhojen cantilever-jarrujen tilalle tuli V-jarrut. En tiedä miten käytännöllinen tämä lopputulos on ihan oikeassa käytössä, mutta sen rakentelu oli ainakin hauskaa!

Nyt olisi hirveä kuume rakentaa itselle maastopyörä ihan alusta asti.

----------


## keppi

> Tandemi projekti vaiheessa. Sorry huono känny kuva.



Kuvasi parempana:



Kuulisin mielelläni lisää tästä projektista, itselläkin Tandemi tallista löytyy ja uutta tekisi mieli. Mitä kaikkea on puuhattu ja mihin hintaan?

----------


## mongomongo

Tämmöinen projektin alku saapui tänään kotiin


Ragley Blue Pig X

Enemmän juttua täällä

----------


## Justiina

Tästä ketjusta innostuneena ajattelin, josko sitä opiskelisi talven aikana fillarin sielunelämää hankkimalla jonkin muutaman euron raadon ja laittamalla siitä itselle nätin ja kohtuuhintaisen kauppakassin. Kauppakassinkin pitäisi olla käyrällä tangolla ja pohdin tässä nyt fillarin kokoa. Tuleva cyclocrossarini on 41-senttinen Ridley, joten omasta vanhasta 28-tuumaisesta 90-luvun kippurasarvinopsasta en enää lähde mitään askartelemaan, se on aivan liian iso. 26-tuumainen lienee sopivampi, vai voisiko olla peräti 24-tuumainen? Sellaisiakin näemmä löytyy ainakin 90-luvun poikien fillareissa. Huuto-netistä ostanen ja todennäköisesti sikana säkissä, sillä katsomani raadot ovat lähes järjestään ajokelvottomia ja/tai sellaisessa lokaatiossa että testaamaan en pääse.

----------


## Grandi66

> Kuvasi parempana:
> 
> Kuulisin mielelläni lisää tästä projektista, itselläkin Tandemi tallista löytyy ja uutta tekisi mieli. Mitä kaikkea on puuhattu ja mihin hintaan?



Runko Englannista, keula Saksasta, kiekot itse kasattu, edessä dynamo 36h takana 145mm DT 40h, vanteet mavicin, pääjarrut avid bb5, takakuskin kauhujarru v-jarru (ei pysäytä mutta hidastaa) osasarja 105 3x10, kammet truvativ elita 30-39-50 175/170 satulat Brooks (onks niitä muka muita) muut osat ei kalleinta, mutta ei halvinta. Siis rakennettu alusta lähtien itse, ei hitsastu.

Jos mahdollista niin valitse sellainen runko johon käy 135mm takanapa, DT 145mm takanavan hinta 248 euroa. Runko 500 puntaa. Syy tuohon runkoon oli vaijeri viennit ja jarru mahdollisuudet; levy, v-jarrut 26" että 28" ja kevyt tandemin rungoksi. Muita kustannuksia en ole laskenut, loppu just rungon ja takanavan jälkeen laskeminen. Aikaa mennyt jonkin aikaa. Valmiin sais varmaan halvemmalla, mutta tästä tuli just sellainen ku halusin ja sillo ei kustannuksia lasketa. Ens kesänä sitten reissuun vanhimman tyttären kanssa.

----------


## Tank Driver

Mmm...shiny...

----------


## Sanna04

Vanhempien varastosta kaivoin esille äidin vanhan Helkama Kaunottaren. Pyörä on aika surkeassa kunnossa, sitä ei käytännössä ole huollettu lainkaan viimeisten (kymmenien) vuosien aikana. En tiedä voiko sillä enää ajaakaan, kun tuo takavaihtaja on tuon näköinen.. tarkoitus kuitenkin olisi, jos siitä jotain vielä saisi aikaan. Onko arvioita, tuleeko tuosta vielä peliä? Minkälaiset nuo vaihteet ovat, saako sellaisia vielä tilalle, vai onko paras ostaa vallan uudet? Saako siihen uusia asennettua ylipäätään? Vaihteethan ovat tuossa putkessa, ja niitä on 1-5 ja H. Kuvia löytyy täältä.

----------


## Justiina

^ Itse aloitin tänään hyvin samantapaisen projektin, kun sain uuden perheenjäsenen kotiin eli Tunturi Retki 5:n. Ikäluokka varmaan hyvin sama tuon Kaunottaren kanssa, sieltä jostain 80-luvun alkuvuosilta tai ehkä jopa 70-luvun lopusta. Siinäkin on Shimanon Positron-vaihteet ja äkkiseltään kuukkeloimalla selvisi, että varaosia pitäisi saada ainakin vanhemmista fillariliikkeistä. Itseäni askarruttaa lähinnä vanteet ja pakka - jos niistä ei tule kalua niin saisiko jostain uudet ettei tarvitsisi kalliilla rahalla luopua vaihteista, eli tehdä mitään trendi-sinkulaa...

Kokeilenpa nyt itsekin laittaa tämän päivän kuvasaldoa profiiliini, toivottavasti saan kuviin sitten paljon teidän viisaampien kommentteja  :Hymy:  Itse kun olen tosiaan aivan nöösi fillarimaailmassa...

----------


## markkut

Itse olen tässä laitellut tuommoista 80-luvun sukukalleutta:

http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/7306998/1/Karhu?h=d58aad

Vielä olisi tarkoitus vaihtaa renkaat kerman värisiin Schwalben Delta Cruisereihin ja kiertää sininen tankonauha paikoilleen. Satulan päällystämiseen on sininen tekonahka vielä hakusessa. Metallin väriset lokaritkin pitäisi löytää, kun käyttöpyörä tästä kuitenkin on tulossa.

Vaihteista ja niiden varaosista en osaa sanoa mitään, Karhun vaihteet toimivat ihan moitteettomasti kunhan ne ensin puhdisti kunnolla. Rataspakkoja kyllä löytyy.

Takakiekossa voi tulla ongelmaksi navan leveys. Noissa vanhoissa pyörissä takahaarukan leveys on 120 tai 126 mm ja uudet navat vaativat tilaa 130 mm (maantie) tai 135 mm (maasto). Uusia kiekkoja saa onneksi kierrepakallekin ja kun ne on kai tarkoitettu vähintään 7-lehtiselle pakalle, voi 5- tai 6-lehtisellä pakalla ja väliin tulevan prikan leveyttä (tai oikeastaan pituutta, kun se on semmonen pötkylä) vaihtamalla mennä paikoilleen ilman suurempaa väkivaltaa, kuten tuossa Karhussa kävi. Jouduin hommaamaan Karhuun uuden etuhaarukan johon uuden etunavan akseli osoittautuikin himpun liian paksuksi. Etuhaarukkaa piti sitten hieman viilata, jotta uusi kiekko mahtui paikoilleen.

Tuossa Kaunottaressakin näyttäisi olevan Fauber-keskiö, jonka kampiin voi olla vaikea löytää polkimia. Itse hommasin Pyörätohtorilta Fauber-adapterin, jotta sain normaalin kasettikeskiön paikoilleen.

Siinä jotain mutkia, joita matkalle saattaa osua. Vaikkei trendisinkulaa rakentaisikaan, niin yksivaihde.net:in keskusteluista löytää hyvää tietoa ja vinkkejä auttamaan rojektin loppuun saattamisessa.

----------


## Justiina

^ Oletko maalannut tuon uudestaan ja saanut jostain uudet tarrat, vai onko alkuperäisessä maalissa?
Hienolta näyttää, jotain tuollaista itselläkin tavoitteena  :Hymy:

----------


## Kugelschreiber

^^Hauska Karhu, joutsenkaulastemmi näyttää kerrankin hyvältä. Mutta et kai tuota bilteman satulaa aio uudelleen päällystää?

----------


## markkut

Kyllä tuo alkuperäinen maalipinta ja tarrat ovat oikeasti aika hirveässä kunnossa. Kännykameran kuvissa näyttää paremmalta kuin luonnossa.  :Hymy: 

Kolhut maalissa eivät sinänsä haittaa, mutta repaleiset tarrat olisi kyllä kiva vaihtaa, jos vain jostain uusia löytäisi. Pyörä olisi käytännössä kuin pakasta vedetty, jos teini-ikäinen allekirjoittanut olisi ymmärtänyt, että retkipyörä ja maastopyörä ovat eri asioita...

----------


## markkut

> ^^Hauska Karhu, joutsenkaulastemmi näyttää kerrankin hyvältä. Mutta et kai tuota bilteman satulaa aio uudelleen päällystää?



Kyllä tarkoitus on bilteeman satula päällystää, jos ei muuten niin siksi, että saa sen merkin piiloon.  :Leveä hymy:  Alunperin Karhussa olikin sininen satula, joka on vuosien varrella hukkunut johonkin. Renkaatkin olivat alunperin siniset valkosivurenkaat. Käytettyjä satuloita kyselin pariltakin pajalta, mutta ei kuulemma ole kuin omiin tarpeisiin. Kenties olisi pitänyt lisätä, että minkä tahansa kuntoinen verhoilu käy.

Ensin ajattelin kyllä stemminkin vaihtaa, mutta tuo taitaa olla tämmöiseen pyörään juuri sopivan hönön näköinen. Sama pätee noihin alkuperäisiin Weinmannin jarrukahvoihin.  :Hymy:

----------


## markkut

Nyt on tankonauha kierretty ja Delta Cruiserit alla. Kyllä se minusta sinistä satulaa huutaa.

http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/7306998/1/Karhu?h=d58aad

Vähän harmittaa laittaa lokarit, mutta ei ilmankaan oikein tahdo pärjätä.

----------


## KilledByDeath

Kirppikseltä halvalla saatu Bianchi muuttui sinkulakrossariksi.

Alkutilanne:

Ruostepilkkuja joka puolella, kiekot vähän mutkalla ja voimansiirto vaihtokunnossa.

Uudella maalipinnalla (rungossa Bilteman valkoinen kilikoli-vannemaali, haarukassa musta Miranol) ja osilla, tankoteippejä + pientä säätöä vaille valmiina:


Uutta osaa:
-Kiekot: Biltema (Navat: Quando, vanteet Alexrims ACE24)
-Renkaat: Schwalbe Smart Sam 700x35
-Jarrukahvat: Cane Creek SCR-5C 
-Polkimet: Shimano A530
-Satula: Sportourer Zoo

----------


## Justiina

^ Hieno!  :Hymy: 
Tuliko maalipinnasta mielestäsi hyvä? Itsellä odottelee Bilteman kilikolipurkit sitä että saan rungosta loputkin kilkkeet +teipit ja maalit irti.

----------


## KilledByDeath

Ihan ok. Parista kohtaa pinta jäi hieman karheaksi, mutta saa aika tarkasti katsoa että sen huomaa.

----------


## ljgda

Mitä bilteman maalia tarkkaan ottaen olette käyttäneet? Kainosti kehtaisin pyytää linkkiä. Oletteko ensin tehneet vanhalle maalipinnalle jotakin? 

On itselläkin maalaussuunnitelmia.

----------


## KilledByDeath

Minä käytin pohjamaalina Maston 1K happopohjamaalia, jonka päälle Bilteman vannemaali.
Vanhan maalin ja ruosteet poistin rälläkällä ja teräsharjalla.

----------


## Ketjureaktio

Maalauksesta löytyy hakemalla paljon artikkelia, kannattaa varata päivä maalipinnan hiontaan kunnolla. Käytännössä hionta taitaa olla paras, eikä alkup. maalia ole syytä poistaa kokonaan jos ei fillari ole pahasti ruosteilla.

----------


## Juha_H

...ja muistakaa antaa kuivaa kunnolla. Vaikka maalit kuivaakin suht nopeaan kosketuskuiviksi, niin kannattaa varoa ainakin pari viikkoa naarmuttamasta pintaa. Pohjamaalin suihkiminen ja sen jälkeinen kevyt hiominen tasoittaa lopullista maalia ja lopuksi pinta kannattaa viimeistellä muutamalla kerroksella laadukasta vahaa (mielellään ennen kuin kasaa pyörän).

----------


## AK-87

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...rungon+maalaus

Tuolla jotain noista maalailuhommista.

----------


## tzei

Hieno Karhu markkut:llä! Mukava nähdä kuvia näistä.

Itseltä löytyy samanlainen kunnostusta odottava Karhu, tosin suoralla ohjaustangolla. Alkuperäinen ketjuvaihde rikkoutui 90-luvun puolivälissä ja korvattiin napavaihteella. Jatkojalostus mennee siis trendisinkulan puolelle.

Tarrat repsottaa omassakin pyörässä vähän. Oliskohan aivan mahdoton ajatus maalata nuo kuviot runkoon..

----------


## Justiina

^ Itse ajattelin teettää tarrat, netistä löytyy firmoja jotka tekee esim. autojen takalasitarroja omasta kuvatiedostosta ja tarrat pysyvät paikallaan kuin tauti. Eivät maksakaan maltaita.

Miun Tunturista tulee mattapintainen, pitääkö siinä huomioida jotain erityistä maalausprosessissa? Maali on joku semikiiltävä, mutta pintaan tulee mattalakka.

----------


## markkut

> Hieno Karhu markkut:llä! Mukava nähdä kuvia näistä.
> 
> Itseltä löytyy samanlainen kunnostusta odottava Karhu, tosin suoralla ohjaustangolla. Alkuperäinen ketjuvaihde rikkoutui 90-luvun puolivälissä ja korvattiin napavaihteella. Jatkojalostus mennee siis trendisinkulan puolelle.
> 
> Tarrat repsottaa omassakin pyörässä vähän. Oliskohan aivan mahdoton ajatus maalata nuo kuviot runkoon..



Suora tanko tuossakin alun perin oli. Alkuperäinen alumiinistemmi tuosta minun yksilöstä napsahti joskus aikoinaan poikki, mutta tuo teräsmutka onkin minusta itse asiassa aika hauska. Ajattelin jotain voipaperijäljennös -> skannaus -> vektorigrafiikka -tyyppistä ratkaisua tarroihin, jos teettäminen ei ihan mahdottomia maksa. Mutta saapa nähdä jaksaako alkaa näpertelemään.

----------


## AK-87

Semikiiltävä?  :Leveä hymy:  Tuotaa... ite en tosiaan ole mikään spesialisti ja kokemusta on tuon yhden maalatun rungon verran. Sen verran paremmin tietävät mua ohjeisti, että metallivärin päälle tulee lakka, muihin sitä ei tarvitse välttämättä laittaa. Tämä johtuu siitä, että metallivärissä ei ole kovetetta (samoin kuin muissa väreissä). Mattapinnastahan on periaatteessa helpompi saada kohtuullisen hyvännäköinen, kun kiiltävä pinta paljastaa mokat herkemmin. Tietysti. Suosittelen lämpimästi noita maaliliikkeiden palveluja niin ohjeiden kuin maalienkin puolesta. Ite kyselin kaikki mahdolliset toinen toistaan tyhmemmät kysymykset, mutta tulipa ainakin hyvä lopputulos projektissa.  :Hymy: 

Sanotaan nyt vielä noista maaleista, että "markettien" kalliimmatkin maalit on vielä ihan vesivärejä, kun verrataan oikeisiin laatukilikaleihin, joita siis myyvät alan erikoisliikkeet. Se parin kympin sijoitus kunnolliseen maaliin on mielestäni kannattava, säästyy hermoja ja vaivaa huomattavan paljon.

----------


## ljgda

Kohteena uusi On-one-pompino teräksinen sinkularunko. En pidä pyörissä valmistajien logoista, vaan haluan ne peittoon. En ole mikään tuotemannekiini tai myynninedistäjä (ainakaan jos ei hinnasta sovita). Lisäksi varkaat eivät ole niin kiinnostuneita rungosta jossa ei ole valmistajan tekstejä. Koska runko on uusi, ei koko runkoa tarvitse maalata, ainoastaan ne kohdat joissa on valmistajan logoja ja muuta minusta turhaa. Miten tuo kannattaisi hoitaa?  Riittääkö että sprayaa vannemaalia haluttuihin kohtiin vai onko syytä myös hioa?

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Vähimmällä vaivalla ja halvimmalla pääset, kun peität logot heijastinteipillä. Sitä saa monenväristä esimerkiksi Etrasta.

----------


## kmw

Ja jos oikeasti haluaa hyvää jälkeä kannattaa käyttää ammattilaisia http://elekofi.virtualserver21.nebul...alaus&hl=fi_FI
Rungon ja keulan maalaus maksoi viime keväänä 100€. Imo ei paha.

----------


## rav

Syksyn pimeyteen alkoi puskea niin pimeää projektia ettei kuviakaan ole vielä. Viime talven, kevään, ja kesän ajojen perusteella pitkällä keulalla varustettu jäykkäperä (Ragley mmmBop) muodostui sellaiseksi kestosuosikiksi, että siihen se ajatus sitten katkesi... Ihan aluksihan tässä piti käydä niin, että vaihdetaan vain tuo mmmBopin runko, mutta senhän nyt tietää miten hommassa kävi. Gixxeri ruopi takarattaalle heti kun kytkimen löysäs, ja nyt on sitten tulossa jotain tämmösten osien ympärille:

Runko: On-One 456 Carbon
Keula: Rock Shox Revelation XX WC

Speksailusormi on sen verran napsunut, että haaviin on tarttunut myös kuitutolppaa (Race Face Next XC SL Carbon), kuitustongaa (Easton EC70 Monkeylite CNT XC Low Rizer) ja kiekoiksikin on päätyneet aiemmin XC-täysjuustossa palvelleet ZTR Olympic -kehillä varustetut rinkelit. Talveksi täysjousto menee muutenkin telakalle, niinn siitä siirtynee sitten myös Formulan R1:set tuohon, ja senhän nyt voi arvata että palaako ne ikinä notkuun. Talven aikana on hyvää aikaa perustella itselleen toisten R1:sten tarve  :Vink:  

Järjen hiveniä ei taida hommassa olla, mutta mäkipyöräilyssä kärsineitä kylkiluita parannellessa oli vissiin liikaa aikaa speksata koneella  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Lucky13

> Syksyn pimeyteen alkoi puskea niin pimeää projektia ettei kuviakaan ole vielä.



Antaa mopon keulia ja muista raportoida projektin etenemisestä. Pienenä kysymysmerkkinä pidän rengastusta Olympicin ollessa kapeahko ja rungon huutaessa allensa läskimpää kumia. 

Mmmbopeja on muuten Oulun alueella nykyisin jo ainakin kaksi ja olen täysin samaa mieltä pyörän hauskuudesta. Jos Ragley projektista on jäänyt ylimääräiseksi pitkä 31,6 tolppa heitä privaa tulemaan niin käyn lunastamassa pois.

----------


## rav

> Antaa mopon keulia ja muista raportoida projektin etenemisestä. Pienenä kysymysmerkkinä pidän rengastusta Olympicin ollessa kapeahko ja rungon huutaessa allensa läskimpää kumia. 
> 
> Mmmbopeja on muuten Oulun alueella nykyisin jo ainakin kaksi ja olen täysin samaa mieltä pyörän hauskuudesta. Jos Ragley projektista on jäänyt ylimääräiseksi pitkä 31,6 tolppa heitä privaa tulemaan niin käyn lunastamassa pois.



Juu, mopo tykkää kun sillä keulitellaan  :Vink: 

Tällähetkellä rengastukseksi on tulossa 2.2" X-king RaceSportit, kun moiset tuli keväällä hankittua mutta eivät ikinä ehtineet ajoon muussa kalustossa. mmmBopissa oli käytössä 2.25" Rocket Ron / Racing Ralph -yhdistelmä, joskin eri vanteilla. Mutta tuollaiset nyt menevät olympiceillakin ihan ongelmitta. Vähän on kieltämättä etenkin talvikäyttöön mietityttänyt hankkia 2.4" rengasta alle, mutta katsoopa nyt mitä tässä speksaileepi..

Tällä hetkellä ei liene tolppia jäämässä yli, vaan mmmBopin tolppa on siirtymässä työmatkatykkiin. Siitä jäisi kyllä Ragleyn Spike ylentekoiseksi, vaan sitä nyt ei voi hyvällä tahdollakaan kutsua pitkäksi, taitaa ollaa lyhennetty luokkaan 290mm  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## daemonsultan

Faijalta pitäisi mennä hakemaan läjä pyöriä ja nyt arvon kumpi olisi talven projektiksi sopivampi:
- 80-luvun Crescent-harjoituskilpuri, josta voisi vääntää sinkulan, mutta tuosta olisi vähän pakko tehdä sitten joko sporttivehje tai trendipelleviritys
- Saman aikakauden suoratankoinen Monark-retkipyörä, josta voisi väsätä sinkula-kauppapyörän

Vaimolle pitäisi vielä entisöidä vanha Jopo.

----------


## Miha

ennen...



jälkeen...

*Somec 1981 Molteni orange, Campagnolo Nuovo Super Record

*

----------


## Shamus

UPEA! !!!!

----------


## kmw

Voihan huh huh kuinka hieno Somec. Tähän niitä isompia peukalohymiöitä.

----------


## Oksanen

> ...Tähän niitä isompia peukalohymiöitä.



Ai tällänen


On kyllä komea fillari!

----------


## kmw

^nope, liian pieni. 

naamojen tilalle peukaloita.

----------


## Uomo

Kehtaako tolla ees ajaa?  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Onpa nätti.

----------


## LJL

> *Somec 1984 Molteni orange, Campagnolo Nuovo Super Record*



Pakko laittaa täältäkin kannustusta; kerrassaan mahtavaa duunia ja upea lopputulos!

-Lauri

----------


## groovyholmes

On kyllä käsittämättömän upea Somec! Hattu pois päästä ja kumarrus syvään!

----------


## Tuhat1000

Uskomatoman kaunis pyörä! Arvostan suuuresti ihmisiä jotka vanhoja asioita entisöivät mutta vieläpä noin mahtavaan kuosiin.

----------


## Miha

nöyrä kiitos palautteesta... nyt himottaisi etsiä jokin uusi projekti syysiltojen huviksi. Joku about 10-15v vanha Colnago voisi olla sopiva kohde, hyllystä kun taitaa löytyä jo melkeimpä kaikki Recordin/Choruksen osatkin jo valmiina.

----------


## Lassard

> nöyrä kiitos palautteesta... nyt himottaisi etsiä jokin uusi projekti syysiltojen huviksi. Joku about 10-15v vanha Colnago voisi olla sopiva kohde, hyllystä kun taitaa löytyä jo melkeimpä kaikki Recordin/Choruksen osatkin jo valmiina.



Oliko tuossa muuten kromimoly-runko (joka siis ei nähtävästi ruostu), ja mistä sait uudet tarrat? Vai teetitkö mallin mukaan Suomessa?

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> nöyrä kiitos palautteesta... nyt himottaisi etsiä jokin uusi projekti syysiltojen huviksi. Joku about 10-15v vanha Colnago voisi olla sopiva kohde, hyllystä kun taitaa löytyä jo melkeimpä kaikki Recordin/Choruksen osatkin jo valmiina.



Öö, onko nuo kahvat samaa sarjaa muiden osien kanssa ?

----------


## Miha

Ihan tavallista sen ajan Columbuksen SLX -putkea oli, kova homma pohjatöissä oli kylläkin. Vanhat maalit Nitromorsilla irti, ja sitten hiomaan... onneksi ei ollut ruostetta eikä kolhuja missään. 

Sitten vanhojen kromien irroitus tietyllä käsittelyllä, hionta, kuparointikylpyyn ja sitten uudet kromit pintaan ja maalaamolle. Ihan samoja manöövereitä kuin harrikkamiehillä omien pyöriensä kanssa. 

Tekstitavaran saa vaikka täältä; http://stores.ebay.com/Cyclomondo. Eli Australiasta. Saahan niitä myös UK:sta, laita ebayhin vaan hakunimeksi Decals.

Taitaa se putki olla juuri tuota Cro-Moly tavaraa. Ilmankos oli kovan oloista hioa.

----------


## alteregoni

Liityin muiden Somecin hehkuttajien joukkoon. On upea!

----------


## Miha

> Öö, onko nuo kahvat samaa sarjaa muiden osien kanssa ?



Juu, ei ole. Gipiemmen kahvat, ei ole sattunut vielä sopivan hintaisia/kuntoisia Super Recordin kahvoja tyrkylle. Toisaalta ne Gipiemmet toimii tosi napakasti.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Juu, ei ole. Gipiemmen kahvat, ei ole sattunut vielä sopivan hintaisia/kuntoisia Super Recordin kahvoja tyrkylle. Toisaalta ne Gipiemmet toimii tosi napakasti.



Käynpä huomenna varastossa katsomassa vieläkö ne SR kahvat on tallella. Ruskeat kahvakumit ja rei´itetyt kaffat.

----------


## Miha

juu, sopisi aika kivasti.

----------


## Jazman

> Somec



No huh! Siinä vasta projekti ja silmäkarkkia kerrakseen!
*nostaa hattua*
Ja toi väri kanssa on aivan täydellinen  :Hymy:

----------


## FillaRilla

> Oliko tuossa muuten kromimoly-runko (joka siis ei nähtävästi ruostu), ja mistä sait uudet tarrat? Vai teetitkö mallin mukaan Suomessa?



Kromimolybdeeni ruostuu kyllä. Ihan kuin patarauta. Vaikka puhki, jos sopivat olot mätänemiselle on.

----------


## groovyholmes

Voisiko joku viisaampi kertoa että sopiiko suunnittelemani keula http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=...21;mid=0;pgc=0 nicolain nonius runkoon, tai siis onko jotain esteitä miksi se EI sopisi? Vaikuttaako pyörän tech sheetissä ilmoitettu mitta "maximum fork length" yli mennessään negatiivisella tavalla juurikin ohjauskulmiin? Kuinka pitkiä noi ton kokoiset keulat yleensä ovat? Keulan tarttis olla musta tai valkoinen, 140mm joustoa ja 15mm läpiakselilla, ja perinteisellä 1 1/8 putkella. Ja onko se maxle sama homma kuin 15QR? Että jos tulee jotain muita hyviä diilejä mieleen niin aina saa tuoda niitäkin esille! Kiits! Ja entäs tämä http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=57826 ?

----------


## miq

*9.8x kg jäykkäperä 29er 1x10 projekti alkakoon!

*No niin nyt on asiaa tarpeeksi harkittu, ensimmäisen oman pyöräprojektin aloitus päätetty ja ekat tilaukset tehty. Tilaukseen meni runko (RCZ), jarrut (X0), tanko (RCZ), satulaputki (KCNC) ja putken panta (KCNC). 

Tarkoitus olisi pitää budjetti alle 2000e tasolla. Tällä hetkellä ollaan vielä speksilistassa tuossa 1900e tuntumassa ja 9.5x kg tasolla eli spekseissä on vielä n. 300g varaa ilmoitettujen painojen heittoihin. Saas nähdä kuinka äijän käy. Laitan tilannetietoa tulevina kuukausina kun lisähankintoja ale-laareista tehty ja joitain osia saatu kiinni  :Hymy:

----------


## mkpaa

Pieni peikko ottaa ensi askeleitaan.







Projektin pitäisi valmistua ensi lumille.

----------


## adelaine

Keulaa vielä odotellaan postista, jotta pääsee laittamaan loputkin osat kiinni.
Projektin teemana on ollut saada kasaan ~1500e cykkeli. Budjetti ylittyi lopulta 150 eurolla, kun Rock Shox Reconin saatavuudessa oli ongelmia. Piti sit tilata kalliimpi RH Reba tilalle. Tän taistelun takia keulankin saapuminen on jäänyt muista jälkeen.

----------


## juu-zo

Reba on erittäin hyvä valinta ja tuolla budjetin ylityksellä se todellakin kannattaa. Siistin näköinen peli ja varmasti mukava ajella.

----------


## Pexi

Tällainen on viimein muotoutumassa, runko odottaa vielä paria kerrosta lakkaa:

----------


## Lassard

> Ihan tavallista sen ajan Columbuksen SLX -putkea oli, kova homma pohjatöissä oli kylläkin. Vanhat maalit Nitromorsilla irti, ja sitten hiomaan... onneksi ei ollut ruostetta eikä kolhuja missään.



Mites toi kromin ja maalipinnan raja-alue? Jatkuuko kromaus kuinka paljon maalin "alle"?

Hieno pyörä, ei voi kiistää.

----------


## Uomo

> Tällainen on viimein muotoutumassa, runko odottaa vielä paria kerrosta lakkaa:



Hienolta näyttää! Joku tietty syy tohon Gulf-logoon?

----------


## LJL

> Hienolta näyttää! Joku tietty syy tohon Gulf-logoon?



Jos ei muuta, niin Gulf Racing -decalsit ovat erittäin legendaariset moottoriurheilun saralla: http://forums.pelicanparts.com/uploa...1117569717.jpg

Peukkua hienolle fillarille.

-Lauri

----------


## Pexi

Kiitos peukuista! Gulf Racing teemaan ei tosiaan ole mitään muuta syytä kuin joskus aikanaan syntynyt Gulf Racing autojen ihailu.

----------


## Tank Driver

Asiallinen tematiikka Pexillä, onnitteluni!

----------


## jakkok

> nöyrä kiitos palautteesta... nyt himottaisi etsiä jokin uusi projekti syysiltojen huviksi. Joku about 10-15v vanha Colnago voisi olla sopiva kohde, hyllystä kun taitaa löytyä jo melkeimpä kaikki Recordin/Choruksen osatkin jo valmiina.



Hienosti tehty tuo somec!
kokeile ehdottomasti seuraavassa mahdollisessa maalinpoistossa soodapuhallusta! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCG9r...eature=related

on meinaan vaivaton tapa, eikä vahingoita mitenkään rakenteita!!
lähtee maalit muovista ja metallista ja onnistuu jopa kotikonsteinki...

mm.tuossa yks viritys: http://www.aircooledtech.com/tools-o.../soda_blaster/
ja jotkut kai tehny tuota myös maaliruiskulla?

----------


## Pave

> Jos ei muuta, niin Gulf Racing -decalsit ovat erittäin legendaariset moottoriurheilun saralla: http://forums.pelicanparts.com/uploa...1117569717.jpg
> 
> -Lauri



Tuli heti mieleen Le Mans CR. Sarjatuotantoa, tosin...

----------


## cuppis

Mielenkiintoinen radio-ohjelma soodapuhalluksesta, vakuutti ainakin minut http://areena.yle.fi/audio/1318596942535 .

----------


## TeijoH

Jatketaan Gulf-teemalla. Nishiki koki perusteellisen muodonmuutoksen:
http://www.kolumbus.fi/~y605006/Home.../Bikes.html#13

----------


## Pexi

> Tuli heti mieleen Le Mans CR. Sarjatuotantoa, tosin...



Kas, joku toinen kahjo ilmeisesti päässyt jopa fillaritehtaan duuniin.

----------


## Pexi

> Jatketaan Gulf-teemalla. Nishiki koki perusteellisen muodonmuutoksen:
> http://www.kolumbus.fi/~y605006/Home.../Bikes.html#13



Ja kolmas! On Hieno! Laitappa lisää kuvia koko fillarista.

----------


## TeijoH

Yleison pyynnöstä:

Lisää tuolla:http://www.kolumbus.fi/~y605006/Home...t/Nishiki.html

----------


## jojo^^

Reklamaationa 100mm xc-rungon tilalle saatu 120mm trail-runko, joten osat myös sen mukaiset. Keulan pidennyskään ei tuossa mallissa onnistunu. Saa nähä mitä tulee. Satulatolppaa ja täysmittaista vaijerinkuorta kaipais etuvaihtajalle.

----------


## kmw

Peukaloita Gulf-pyörille. Kerrassaan tyylikästä retroilua.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Yleison pyynnöstä: [nips kuva]
> Lisää tuolla:http://www.kolumbus.fi/~y605006/Home...t/Nishiki.html



Magee fiilistelynishiki TeijoH:lla. Onks laatikon väri luonnollista harmaantumista, vai ootko käsitellyt sen jotenkin (harmaa petsi tulee ekana mieleen)?

----------


## L'una

Teemaan sopiva puhelin ja kello.
T



Tässä syyllinen monen Gulf-friikeyteen:

----------


## Pave

Näin kelloja harrastamattoman silmään nuo Monacot ovat kyllä harvinaisen rujoja aikarautoja...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pexi

> Tässä syyllinen monen Gulf-friikeyteen: <gulf steve>



Joo, Heuer-Gulf ajopaita olisi kyllä tyylikäs...

----------


## TeijoH

> Magee fiilistelynishiki TeijoH:lla. Onks laatikon väri luonnollista harmaantumista, vai ootko käsitellyt sen jotenkin (harmaa petsi tulee ekana mieleen)?



Osmocolor puuvahalla: Alle mustaa paksulti, niin että kaikki kolot ja poratut "madonreiät" tulee täyteen. Sitten rätillä liiat pois ja kuivana karhunkielellä ja hiomapaperilla sopivasti pinta puhki, jotta syyt tulee näkyviin. Viimeistely vielä valkoisella vahalla.

----------


## rav

> Syksyn pimeyteen alkoi puskea niin pimeää projektia ettei kuviakaan ole vielä.
> 
> Runko: On-One 456 Carbon
> Keula: Rock Shox Revelation XX WC



Monia mutkia on ollut matkassa, mukaanlukien tuon XX WC:n tuleminen ja palauttaminen, johtuen viallisesta liukuputkesta. Tilalle speksaantui 2012 mallinen Revelation RLT, painossa tuli takkiin ~100g, mutta toisaalta korvikkeeksi tuli Motion Control DNA. Pientä viilausta on tapahtunut muutoinkin speksissä, mutta eilen pyörä kuitenkin kasaantui ajokelpoiseksi. Vielä on vähän tekemistä värikoodauksen kanssa, mutta eiköhän sekin talven aikana hoidu  :Hymy:  Lisäksi tulossa on 10sp voimansiirto ja uudet polkusimet, kunhan uivat banaanilaivalla germaaniasta. Kuvanottohetken speksissä vehkeellä painoa 9.54kg, joten vahvana toiveena on päästä alle 9.5kg  :Hymy: 

 Pari ikaräpsyä projektin tämänhetkisestä tilanteesta:

----------


## mkpaa

Peikolle vähän uutta osaa. Vielä en ole päässyt lenkille asti vaikka osat alkavat olla paikallaan.

----------


## Ossipoika

> Monia mutkia on ollut matkassa, mukaanlukien tuon XX WC:n tuleminen ja palauttaminen, johtuen viallisesta liukuputkesta. Tilalle speksaantui 2012 mallinen Revelation RLT, painossa tuli takkiin ~100g, mutta toisaalta korvikkeeksi tuli Motion Control DNA. Pientä viilausta on tapahtunut muutoinkin speksissä, mutta eilen pyörä kuitenkin kasaantui ajokelpoiseksi. Vielä on vähän tekemistä värikoodauksen kanssa, mutta eiköhän sekin talven aikana hoidu  Lisäksi tulossa on 10sp voimansiirto ja uudet polkusimet, kunhan uivat banaanilaivalla germaaniasta. Kuvanottohetken speksissä vehkeellä painoa 9.54kg, joten vahvana toiveena on päästä alle 9.5kg 
> 
>  Pari ikaräpsyä projektin tämänhetkisestä tilanteesta:



drool  :Nolous: 

Onkohan noita runkoja on-onella vielä? Tommosen vois duunata, iso peukku!

----------


## Miha

> Mites toi kromin ja maalipinnan raja-alue? Jatkuuko kromaus kuinka paljon maalin "alle"?
> 
> Hieno pyörä, ei voi kiistää.



Joo, ensin kromaus ja sitten maali melkeinpä heti siitä mihin kromin reuna jää. Maali pysyy kromin päällä erittäin huonosti teki sitten mitä tahansa.

----------


## Pasi A S

mkpaa, minkäs merkkiset kumit? Oma Marin Muirwoods kaipaisi uudet city renkaat.

----------


## pete+

> Peikolle vähän uutta osaa. Vielä en ole päässyt lenkille asti vaikka osat alkavat olla paikallaan.



Kannattaisi varmaan vähän lyhentää ketjuja?

----------


## mkpaa

> Kannattaisi varmaan vähän lyhentää ketjuja?



En tiedä pitäisikö olla vielä lyhyempi. Nytkin se toimii kaikilla vaihteilla. Onko tuohen joku hyvä/pyhä syy?

Schwalbe marathon supremet on alla. Hyväksi havaittu ainakin kaupungissa ajaessa aiemmin. Pidemmälle matkalle en osaa vielä sanoa.

----------


## Markku Liitiä

Park Toolin oppaan mukaan pikkurattaiden pitäisi olla tuollaisessa asennossa, kun ketju on suurimmalla rattaalla sekä edessä että takana. Tiedä sitten meneekö överiksi, jos lyhennät omaasi lisää.



Tämä alempi on sitten taas jo liikaa, sanoo Park Tool.

----------


## Salomo

On kyllä hienoa konkelia pistetty kasaan!

Oma projekti odottelee runkoa jotta pääsisi kasailemaan. Tuolla toisessa ketjussa kyselin ehdotuksia pidempijoustoiseksi 29er jäykkisrungoksi ja päädyin tilaamaan 2SoulsCyclesin Quarterhorsen http://www.2soulscycles.com/index.ph...mid=98&lang=en. Toimitusta lupailtiin marraskuun loppuun mutta saa nyt nähdä. Kaikki muut kilkkeet ovat käytännössä kasassa, eli odottavan aika on kovasti pitkä. Tarkoitus on kasta ainakin alkuun sinkula ja miettiä myöhemmin tulisikö fillariin ehkä 1x9 tai 1x10. Tietty piti alunperin kasata pitkälti nurkissa pyörivistä osista ja GF Rigistä jääneistä kilkkeistä mutta aika paljon sitä näköjään tuli hommattua uuttakin. 

Tuommoiselta speksilista näyttäisi millä konkeli pitäisi saada ajokuntoon.

Vanhaa
Kammet: Deore
Stonga: Chromag Fubar (tai Easton Havoc)
Tupit: Lizard Skins Charger (tai Cane Creek tai Trek lukkotupit)
Polkimet: Shimano 520 (tai sitten hommaan jotkut uudet)
Renkaat: Maxxis Ardent 2.4 29er
Jarrut: Avid Elixir 5, 160mm levyt
Stemmi: Easton Havoc 50mm

Uutta
Keula: RS Reba 29er 140mm
Eturatas: e13 Guide ring 32T
Etunapa: NS Bikes Primary 20
Satula: SDG I-Fly I-Beam
Tolppa: SDG I-Beam Micro Layback
Ohjainlaakeri: Nuke Proof Warhead
Keskiö: Race Face BB92
Ketjut: No, jotkut sinkulaketjut ne oli

GF Rig -09 luovuttamaa
Kehät: Bontrager Duster
Takanapa: Bontrager QR (mikä lie)

Pistelen kuvatusta sitten kun on jotain kuvattavaa. Komponenttiläjä tuskin ketään kiinnostaa.

----------


## tune

> En tiedä pitäisikö olla vielä lyhyempi. Nytkin se toimii kaikilla vaihteilla. Onko tuohen joku hyvä/pyhä syy?



Syynä on se että ketjut voivat pomppia helposti pois rattailta tai asettua huonosti rattaille töyssyissä (joka voi aiheuttaa hetkellistä paukkumista/ketjujen pomppimista poljettaessa) jos ovat liian löysällä. En tosin tiedä tuleeko asfalttikäytössä välttämättä koskaan ongelmia tuon kanssa vaikka olisivatkin vähän löysällä. Suosittelen kuitenkin ketjujen pituuden ja kireyden kohdalleen säätämistä yllä olevien Park Toolin oppaan kuvien mukaisesti.

Rankemmassa maastokäytössä taas omien kokemusten mukaan ongelmia voi olla vaikka ketjun pituus ja vaihtajat on oikein säädettykin, jonka seurauksena itse päädyin yhteen eturattaaseen ja ketjunohjuriin. Tämän jälkeen voimansiirto onkin ollut täysin ongelmaton normaalia kulumista lukuunottamatta...

----------


## ljgda

Tuollaiseen etulavaan pitäisi saada kori. Tuleeko kellään mieleen joku vinkki miten sen voisi tehdä? Hitsausvehkeitä ei ole käytössä. Ylläolevan Nishikin puinen korirakenne vähän alkoi kiinnostamaan...

----------


## kaakku

Laitetaan nyt projektiketjuun vielä kun kerran takavaihtaja ei ole vielä säädöissään ja oikea tuppikin puuttuu. Kävin tosin ihan pienellä testilenkillä hakemassa etuvaihtajan Sportaxista ja kyllähän siinä ajellessa tuli hymyiltyä korvasta korvaan  :Hymy: 

Uutta osaa:
Runko Salsa Spearfish M
Etuvaihtaja SRAM X.7
Kammet Truvativ AKA
Ohjainlaakeri ja keskiö
Ketjut ja vaijerit

Haro Mary XC luovutti loput. Keula on Reba SL, jarruina Elixir vitoset, vaihteensiirtimet SRAM X.7 ja takavaihtajana X.9
Haro laitettiin lepäämään varastokoppiin siihen asti että saan kerättyä rahat uusiin kiekkoihin ja keulaan, jolloin ylösnousemus tapahtuu täysjäykän sinkulan muodossa.

----------


## TeijoH

> Tuollaiseen etulavaan pitäisi saada kori. Tuleeko kellään mieleen joku vinkki miten sen voisi tehdä? Hitsausvehkeitä ei ole käytössä. Ylläolevan Nishikin puinen korirakenne vähän alkoi kiinnostamaan...



Kaupallisia ratkaisuja on tarjolla sisustusliikeissä, jos nikkarointi ei onnistu: http://www.pivis.fi/Puulaatikko

----------


## Human Traffic

Makee on kyllä Lookin runko, eikä se ny mikään painava ole. Alle kahen ja puolen painoiset runkot iskarilla on neuvolaikäisille.

----------


## LJL

> Alle kahen ja puolen painoiset runkot iskarilla on neuvolaikäisille.



Nniin… Kokonaan hiilikuidusta valmistettu 100mm xc-täpärirunko nyt vaan yleensä tuppaa painamaan alle 2500g, jos markkinoilla olevia vaihtoehtoja vertailee. Mutta eipähän varmaan halkea ihan pienestä.

-Lauri

----------


## cuppis

Laitetaas vielä Gulf-teemaan liittyen tällainen kuva, johon törmästin jossai NAHBS-kuvasarjassa. Näköjään Gulf inspiroi väkeä aika laajasti.

----------


## TuH

Kiitos, kiitos. Melkein hävettää, ettei runko nyt tähän hätään saa SLX/Mavic Crossride/RS Recon -tasoa parempia osia. :-) 





> Nniin… Kokonaan hiilikuidusta valmistettu 100mm xc-täpärirunko nyt vaan yleensä tuppaa painamaan alle 2500g, jos markkinoilla olevia vaihtoehtoja vertailee. Mutta eipähän varmaan halkea ihan pienestä.



996 taisi olla Lookin ensimmäinen täpärirunko, joten kaipa sen rakenteellisissa ratkaisuissa on ripaus ylivarovaisuutta mukana. Fillari-lehden Tumppikin kommentoi 996:a jotenkin siihen tyyliin, että linkun/peräpään konstruktio on kuin jostain DH-jyrästä.

----------


## LJL

> 996 taisi olla Lookin ensimmäinen täpärirunko, joten kaipa sen rakenteellisissa ratkaisuissa on ripaus ylivarovaisuutta mukana. Fillari-lehden Tumppikin kommentoi 996:a jotenkin siihen tyyliin, että linkun/peräpään konstruktio on kuin jostain DH-jyrästä.



On tuo uusi 920-täysjoustokin aikamoinen möntti (http://www.lookcycle.com/media/catal...rame-award.png).  :Leveä hymy:  Samanpainoinen kuin 996, tosin 120mm joustoa.

-Lauri

----------


## klemola

[QUOTE=cuppis;1742819]Laitetaas vielä Gulf-teemaan liittyen tällainen kuva, johon törmästin jossai NAHBS-kuvasarjassa. Näköjään Gulf inspiroi väkeä aika laajasti.
Kappas vaan. No yksi hyvä syy maalata runko johonkin teemaan on tietysti kyllästyminen noihin vanhoihin musta/hiilikuitu tai muutenvaan musta värityksiin. Oma runko on tulossa Kiinasta
piakkoin. Tässä muutamia kuvia toimittajalta:
https://picasaweb.google.com/102924371695448367261/Gulf

----------


## LJL

> Oma runko on tulossa Kiinasta
> piakkoin. Tässä muutamia kuvia toimittajalta:
> https://picasaweb.google.com/102924371695448367261/Gulf



Taidetaan myös tuntea nimellä Dirty Disco?  :Hymy:  Tuo taitaa olla Suomen ensimmäinen. Minkälaisia palikoita olet suunnitellut tuohon?

-Lauri

----------


## klemola

Dirty Discohan se, mutta suoraan Kiinasta..Tilasin puljusta myös satulatolpan ja tangon, mutta muuten osasarjaksi tulee Sramin Forcea Avid BB7 jarruilla ja kiekoiksi Novatec/Openpro.
Selkeästi siis edullista ja kohtuu kevyttä, josta jo kertoo rungon hankintakin.

----------


## cuppis

> Dirty Discohan se, mutta suoraan Kiinasta..Tilasin puljusta myös satulatolpan ja tangon, mutta muuten osasarjaksi tulee Sramin Forcea Avid BB7 jarruilla ja kiekoiksi Novatec/Openpro.
> Selkeästi siis edullista ja kohtuu kevyttä, josta jo kertoo rungon hankintakin.



Paljonkos kiinalainen tuollaisesta pyytää?

----------


## klemola

470€ rahteineen sisältäen tolpan, tangon ja ohjauslaakerin. Muista mahdollisista velvoitteista lisää myöhemmin.

----------


## eSimonen

Nicolain alerunko sai pääosin kierrätysosat alleensa. Voimansiirto on tosin uutta perus 2012 XT (sori vasurikuvasta) Sittemmin pyörä on jo ajokunnossa: Flätit, ketjut, tulpat ja jyhkympää kumia laitettu alle (Kenda El Moco 2.35") ja mahtuvat pyörimään. Tosin vaati kiekon rihtausta jotta napa keskittyi tarkalleen. Ohjainkannatin vaihtuu vielä 100mm --> 60mm. 

Metsään se ei ole vielä päässyt. Ainiin vanha Talas taitaa kuvassa olla 150mm asennossa (150-130-110)

----------


## rav

> Ihan ei ehtinyt edellinen projekti valmistua kun matkahuolto jo toi alla olevan pahvitrabantin jonoon. Saapa nähdä mitä paketti paljastaa syksyn/talven aikana



Projekti on vielä kesken, mutta tänään pahveista kuoriutunut ja pientä osamodifikaatiotakin jo nähnyt vehje pääsi ensi kertaa ulkoilemaan mäessä. Talven pimeät illat onkin sitten aikaa viedä viimeiset tuunaukset finaaliin..

----------


## Pave

Jostain syytä tulee mieleen Suomi-Ruotsi maaottelu...  :Hymy:

----------


## klemola

Nyt on projektin alku kotona. Iloinen yllätys oli rungon paino 1164gr 56cm koossa! Haarukka katkaisematon 466gr! Yllättävää on tietysti rungon paino, joka alittaa hienosti valmistajan arvion. Toisaalta haarukka
ylittää sen, joten +-0. Tangon paino 199gr, tolpan paino 193gr katkaisemattomana. Toistaiseksi erittäin tyytyväinen. koe kasausta ja maalauksen suunnittelua...

----------


## LJL

> Nyt on projektin alku kotona. Iloinen yllätys oli rungon paino 1164gr 56cm koossa! Haarukka katkaisematon 466gr! Yllättävää on tietysti rungon paino, joka alittaa hienosti valmistajan arvion. Toisaalta haarukka
> 
>  ylittää sen, joten +-0. Tangon paino 199gr, tolpan paino 193gr katkaisemattomana. Toistaiseksi erittäin tyytyväinen. koe kasausta ja maalauksen suunnittelua...



Ooh, onpa upea ihan noin maalaamattomanakin. Logottomuus viehättää! 

Alkaa kommuutterikuume nousta itselläkin. Sopiiko tiedustella, tuliko niitä veroja/tullimaksuja?

-Lauri

----------


## klemola

Sanotaan näin, että rungonvalmistaja oli erittäin valistunut tullauskuvioista ja lähetti tuotteen sellaisella "laskulla" joka aiheutti vain 19€:n alv suoritukseen! Kommunikointi oli muuten erinomaista Kiinaan, saisi kaikki kotimaiset toimijat ottaa oppia...Suurkiitokset Lauri vinkistä, olen jo huomioinut sut tuolla toisessa viestiketjussa. Halvaksi tuli, mutta kalliiksi...

----------


## ilaiho

> Ajattelin pistää budjettirungon CRC:sta, Kona Dr Dew 92 eurolla ja siihen On-Onelta Pompinon etuhaarukka



Mahtaakohan tuossa rungossa tulla kuitenkin haarukka mukana?

----------


## LJL

> Sanotaan näin, että rungonvalmistaja oli erittäin valistunut tullauskuvioista ja lähetti tuotteen sellaisella "laskulla" joka aiheutti vain 19€:n alv suoritukseen! Kommunikointi oli muuten erinomaista Kiinaan, saisi kaikki kotimaiset toimijat ottaa oppia...Suurkiitokset Lauri vinkistä, olen jo huomioinut sut tuolla toisessa viestiketjussa. Halvaksi tuli, mutta kalliiksi...



Mitäh??  :Leveä hymy:  Mun postauksestako tuon äkkäsit? Siis meikäläinenhän teki vain hieman salapoliisityötä tuon painon selvittämiseksi, kaivelin alibabaa ja totesin yhdennäköisyyden Dirty Discoon. Ei olisi kyllä itselleni tullut mieleenkään pistää tilaukseen tuolta. Mutta näköjään hommahan toimii hienosti, eikä tosiaan paha tuo 19€ alvi. 

Että eipä mittään kuule  :Leveä hymy: 

-Lauri

----------


## Justiina

Tuntsa-projekti alkaa pikkuhiljaa valmistua ja olisi kova kuume uuteen, vaikka astetta vaativampaan rojektiin. Kiehtovin ajatus olisi bongata jostain tarpeeksi pienikokoinen vanha maantiefillari, mieluusti vaikka joku vanha italiaano pieteetillä entisöitäväksi. Toisaalta joku peruskasarikilpurikin voisi olla ihan ok vaihtoehto, jolloin kunnostaminenkaan ei menisi turhan monimutkaiseksi ja vaativaksi hifistelyksi. Vaan onkohan tarpeeksi pieniä olemassakaan ja mistä sellaisia voisi etsiskellä? Joku pieni naisten koko tai junnukoko voisi tulla kyseeseen (oma Ridleyn CC on kokoa 41cm).

----------


## Flatus

Tästä se alkaa. Kone pitkiin triathlonkarkeloihin ja satunnaiseen tempoiluun.


Kaikki palikat ovat jo hankittuna. Pitää vain laittaa poika kasaan.

----------


## LJL

> Tästä se alkaa. - - Kaikki palikat ovat jo hankittuna.



Pahvilaatikossa asennusta odottavat upouudet palikat. <3 Näky joka sykähdyttää aina

-Lauri

----------


## Lassard

> Tuntsa-projekti alkaa pikkuhiljaa valmistua ja olisi kova kuume uuteen, vaikka astetta vaativampaan rojektiin. Kiehtovin ajatus olisi bongata jostain tarpeeksi pienikokoinen vanha maantiefillari, mieluusti vaikka joku vanha italiaano pieteetillä entisöitäväksi. Toisaalta joku peruskasarikilpurikin voisi olla ihan ok vaihtoehto, jolloin kunnostaminenkaan ei menisi turhan monimutkaiseksi ja vaativaksi hifistelyksi. Vaan onkohan tarpeeksi pieniä olemassakaan ja mistä sellaisia voisi etsiskellä? Joku pieni naisten koko tai junnukoko voisi tulla kyseeseen (oma Ridleyn CC on kokoa 41cm).




Meinasin eka kiljaista, että "EI PINKKIÄ ETUHAARUKKAA!!!", mutta sitten tuumasin, että jokainen tekee omallaan mitä tykkää, ja mualimassa lienee suurempiakin murheenaiheita kuin pinkit etuhaarukat.

Fillaritorilla oli Suomessa käsintehty maantiepyörä myynnissä. Isä oli tehnyt lapselleen. 26-tuumainen ja ilmeisen hyvälaatuinen kampe. Kannattaisi tsekata? En pidä suomalaisuutta millään muotoa huonona asiana tässä yhteydessä, koska tekniseltä rakenteeltaan varmaankin aivan pätevä.

EDIT: Tuossa http://www.fillaritori.com/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=4042

EDIT 2: Renkaitakin tuohon Suomi-26:een löytyy:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=24538

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=78333

----------


## lai

Taatusti tämän ketjun halvin projektirunko. Hakusessa on ollut retro Zaskarin runkoa, mutta E-Bay hinnat nousee pilviin tai kaikki rungot on väärän kokoisia. Itsellä oli aikaisemmin GT-bravado jonka tyhmyyksissäni menin myymään. Pakko on saada tilalle joku korvaaja. Tuo avalanche ei nyt ole mikään malliston huippurunko, mutta katsotaan miten toimii kun saadaan kasaan.

----------


## pööräilijä

Komee GT ! Mulla on varastossa Avalance 1.0D runko. Vuosimallia 06 ? vai 07. En muista, mutta hieno oli aikoinaan. Retro-GT olis kyllä todella hieno  :Hymy:  Saiskohan omasta tehtyä vaikka hyppypyörän ....  :Hymy:

----------


## Flatus

Iisakki valmistui. Painoa henkilövaa´alla punnattuna 8,6kg ajokunnossa.
Osalista:
Runko&keula: Isaac Joule Aerotic
Jarrut: Shimano Ultegra, jarruvaijerit Shimano
Jarrupalat: SwissStop "yellow king"-seos
Etu- ja takavaihtaja: Shimano Ultegra + Tacx kuulalaakeroidut rissat
Vaihdevivut: Shimano Dura Ace
Jarrukahvat: Sram TT
Kammet: 172,5mm FSA SL-K Light 53/39 FSA Megaexo-laakerilla
Polkimet: Time iClic carbon 
Ketju: Dura Ace
Kiekot: Planet X 50mm tuubikiekot Ultegra-kasetilla
Renkaat: edessä Schwalbe Ultremo, takana Continental Sprinter
Ohjaustanko: 3T Aura, stemmi Bontrager RXL 100mm
Satula: Vision Trimax
Pulloteline: Profile Design
Tankoteippi: Sram

Satula vielä väärässä kulmassa ja tolppa himpun verran liian pitkä. Säädöt tulee hiottua kohdalleen ajan kanssa. Budjetissakin pysyin lähes täydellisesti.

----------


## xtrainer80

^ no siinä ei kauan mennyt.  :Leveä hymy:  Hieno on!

----------


## steelmän

^^ Kiekkojen ja rungon värimaailma onnistuneesti sama.

----------


## pööräilijä

Ketju on täynnä komeita projekteja, joten on aika yhdelle karmivalle. 
Tämä on lähtötilanne, eli runko, keula, stemmi ja tanko kaiveltu ympäri ämpäri varaston kätköjä ja niputettu. Varaston virallinen vartija, Joulunalle halusi kuvaan kanssa. Kuulemma ottaa ekat tyypit. 
Kuten Lordi lauloi: " Would you love a monsterman. Could you understand the beauty of the beast."

----------


## pööräilijä

Projekti valmistui tänään. Pyörä on tarkoitus naulita trainerorjaksi inttiin. Ei tarvi maantiepyörää ees taas raijata, kun pyörän voi jättää sinne  :Hymy:  Joten sen mukainen on koostumus. Idealogia oli, että mahdollisimman halvalla mennään, ja omia osia käytetään niin paljon, kuin mahdollista. Kustannukset olivatkin matalat, 15e maksoin X7-vivuista ja 12e erilaisista säleistä(kuorta, tulppia, pohjaohjuri, säädinrulla, tolpankiristin). 

Speksit:
-Runko Bianchi Via Nirone alu-carbon 57cm
-Stemmi Scott competition, kaikkee muuta kuin kevyt !
-Tanko Easton EC70 58cm, kevyt on
-2v vanhat Biachin tankoteipit
-X7 vivut, X9 takavaihtaja, Deore etuvaihtaja
-Truvativ ISIS-keskiö, Fived 175mm kammet, 32-44 rattaat
-XT 11-32 pakka ja KMC ketju
-Pron tolppa ja Fizik Pave satula
-Joku 5v vanha maastokiekko levyjarrulle takana ja edessä Bontrager
-MTB light sisärenkaat + 1.3" ja 1.6" Conti sportcontact renkaat. Oli rojekti tunkee taakse maastosisuri !

----------


## cuppis

Jotain saman tyyppistä ajattelin väkästellä varastossa lojuvasta Nirone-rungosta  :Hymy:

----------


## xtrainer80

^^ on se karmee  :Hymy: 

No ei vais, ihan jees setuppi treineröintiin!

----------


## polkupedaali

etsin runkoa, jossa olisi levari kiinnikkeet ja johon sopisi 26 renkaat parin tuuman renkailla tai myös mahdollisesti 28 renkaat. takanavaksi tulee alfine 11 ja etunavaksi alfine dynamonapa. pari runkoa olenkin löytänyt. 
http://surlybikes.com/bikes/disc_trucker
ja
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROOPOMP...mo_urban_frame

geometria saisi olla käppyrätangolle sopivaa mallia. ehdotuksia otetaan vastaan.

----------


## dILETANTTI

> etsin runkoa, jossa olisi levari kiinnikkeet ja johon sopisi 26 renkaat parin tuuman renkailla tai myös mahdollisesti 28 renkaat. takanavaksi tulee alfine 11 ja etunavaksi alfine dynamonapa. pari runkoa olenkin löytänyt. 
> http://surlybikes.com/bikes/disc_trucker
> ja
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROOPOMP...mo_urban_frame
> 
> geometria saisi olla käppyrätangolle sopivaa mallia. ehdotuksia otetaan vastaan.



On Onen 26" Inbrediin menee 32-622 rengas heittämällä ja vielä lokarit. Runko osin on pitkähkö droppitangolle. Tyypillisesti 26" maasturirunkoon saa mahtumaan kapean 28" renkaan, jos haarukoissa on tilaa n. 2.2" maastokumeille. Pompetaminen haarukoista en tosin tiedä.

----------


## pööräilijä

> ^^ on se karmee 
> 
> No ei vais, ihan jees setuppi treineröintiin!



Mää tolla maanantaina ajoin kolme tuntia, kyllä pelitti  :Hymy:  tainno etuvaihtaja vähä vinossa, muttei sitä lasketa  :Hymy:  Ei mitään suurempia ongelmia, ajoasento käsipainotteinen, mutta siihen tottui noin 10min jälkeen. Ehkä laittelen yhden spacerin alle.. Toihan tosiaan on talven ykköstyökalu RCS:ien kanssa, kun Valtio huolehtii varmaan enemmän, kun päästää kotio. Kotona sitten muovihäkkyrällä traineria ajellaan, ja tietenkin Pirkkahallissa sunnuntaisin.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> ^^ on se karmee   No ei vais, ihan jees setuppi treineröintiin!



Ja minun mielestä taasen loistava esimerkki  :Hymy:

----------


## MRa

Seurantakoodi saatu muovirungolle...  Ei taida UK:sta keritä millään enää pukinkonttin, mutta josko välipäiville jotain puuhaa sit sais.  Kuvia laitan tuonnempana.

----------


## crcm

> Kuten Lordi lauloi: " Would you love a monsterman. Could you understand the beauty of the beast."



 Härski peli! Nokitan toisella Monsteri kipaleella...  :Cool: 

_"Why do you believe in monsters? Why do you believe in hell? Why do you believe in love divine? In your dark and twisted mind"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-g0tLX2Bz1o

_

----------


## klemola

"Gulf" projekti etenee..Jarrut vielä puuttuu. Satula on (flite), mutta ei näy kuvassa. Kiekoiksi tulee Novatecin navoilla joko Stan's No Tubes ZTR Crest 29 tai XXLight RR. DT revot pinnoiksi.

----------


## MRa

Klemolan cyclosta tulee upea ilmestys!  Mikä tuo runko on?

Löytyihän se vastaus kun vähän kaivoi, eli Dirty Disco suoraan Kiinasta...

----------


## Midnight Walker

Täällä päin on ensi kesän xc-tyyliseen ajoon rakenteilla Epic. Perus Epic Comp Carbon 2011. Taisin viitisen lenkkiä heittää syksyllä hankkimisen jälkeen ja nyt se on tuolla lattialla osina ollut jo jonkin aikaa. Osia on pitänyt tilailla, muttei ole saanut aikaiseksi. Tosin nyt rupesi taas nappaamaan. Tanko ja stemmi löysivät jo tiensä talvijäykkäperään. Etuvaihtajaa en meinaa laittaa joten 1x10 setillä pitäisi koittaa ajella. Täytynee nyt tässä jossain vaiheessa päättää mitä osia tuohon vielä tilaa ja vaihtaa. Paino taitaa tippua hieman alkuperäisestä ja joitakin osia omaan makuun sopivaksi sekä kiertoon jäykkikseen tai varaosiksi.

----------


## MRa

> Seurantakoodi saatu muovirungolle...  Ei taida UK:sta keritä millään enää pukinkonttin, mutta josko välipäiville jotain puuhaa sit sais.  Kuvia laitan tuonnempana.



Runko saapui parahiksi tässä välipäivinä ja muutama puuttuva osa eilen, joten illalla pääsi kasaamaan.  Laitetaan vielä tänne projektipuolelle kun säätöjä pitää vielä hakea kuten stemmin pituutta tai sen paikkaa avaruudetinpinossa.  Tolppa vaihtunee vielä ja satula jos löydän jostain yhden toisen käytöstä poistuneen yksilön, tosin yhtään ei osaa sanoa missä se vois olla...

Kaikenkaikkiaan olen erittäin tyytyväinen rospuuttopyöränä.  Kiva ajaa, nopea ja just kiva kun on välityksiä ihan laidasta laitaan jos haluaa vaan polttaa Joulukiloja.



Lähes kaikki osat on vanhoja ylijäämäpalikoita.  Tanko, stemmi, leekerit, etuvaihtaja, panta sekä takakumi on uusia.  Oli muuten toodella pirullinen laittaa toi RR TLR Snakeskin vanteelle kun siellä oli jo valmiiksi kierros Stanin teippiä ja se rimstrip.  Maailma on taas yhtä Park Toolin rengasmuovia köyhempi paikka.  Ilmat kyllä on pysyny hienosti, mutta täytynee pitää siellä sen verran litkuja ettei tarttis irrottaa sitä kun vasta sitten kun se on loppuunajettu. Edessä oleva vanhan koulukunnan RR meni melkein käsin. Piikkipyöriä ei tunnu tänä talvena tarvitsevan ja sittenkin voi laittaa ensiks onneksi vaan eteen.

----------


## polkupedaali

perskuta rallaa nyt tuli probleemi! hommasin pyöräprojektiin surly trollin ja takanavaksi alfinen 11 vaihteisen. nyt pitäs saada sopivat kammet, koska alfine fc-s500 kampisetti ei käy, koska runkon leveys trollissa 73mm toi alfinen setti käy vain 68mm. akseli ainakin tuon 5mm liian lyhyt.
mikähän mahtaisi käydä? tietääkö kukaan? hinta max 60 euroo. thanks ja hyvää uutta vuotta 2012!

----------


## hartsu

Alfinen kampia on kahta leveyttä, siinä missä on ratassuoja molemmilla puolilla on 6.5mm leveämpi akseli ja ketjulinja. Siinä on sovite mukana jolla voi asentaa 68/73 leveyksiin.

http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/te...9830637968.pdf
Tämä siis ihan jälkiviisasteluna..

----------


## polkupedaali

ouh damit niinpä taitaa ollakin.kun tuota kuvaa tarkastelee mulla sitten juurikin tuo single chain guard. eli varmaankin pitää olla tyyppi E-FCS500CA9C2 ja se on 49,2mm?

----------


## EePee

Tuollasen rakentelin pojalleni..



Rosen alerungon ympärille, melkein taitaa olla deorea kaikki, mikä voi olla etunapaa (LX) ja takavaihtajaa (SLX) lukunottamatta. Omistaja (12v.) oli itse projektissa mukana kasaten mm. kiekot. (jotka kyllä kasasin sitten yöllä uudestaan..)  :Hymy:  Hauska ajaa, iski täpärikuume itsellekin. Nin, että jos jollain on laadukasta L-XL kokoista runkoa joutavana nurkissa..  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Siinäpä pikkumiehelle kulkinetta vähäksi aikaa. Meininki hyvä. Mikä keula?

----------


## kmw

Hieno pöörä  EePee jr:lla.

----------


## EePee

> Siinäpä pikkumiehelle kulkinetta vähäksi aikaa. Meininki hyvä. Mikä keula?



Tänks! Keulan virkaa toimittaa toistaiseksi valmiiksi varastosta löytynyt vanha Rokkarin Duke. Täytynee laittaa kevyemmän haku päälle, kunhan kerkeää. Toisaalta tuo keveys ei ole tuossa kulkineessa ollut kantavana teemana muutenkaan. Tuo Duke tuntuu aika pomminvarmalta peliltä ja pitelee ilmoja hienosti. Kiikut tuntuvat olevan myös aika hyvin balanssissa, näin amatöörin takapuolen alla ainakin. Edellisessä voron matkaan lähteneessä jäykkäperäisessä kiinni ollut SID Race oli kyllä hieno laitos, mutta säätöjä alkoi olla jo enemmän kuin säätäjällä taitoja/kärsivällisyyttä..

----------


## klemola

Alkaa olla Gulf projektin eväät kasassa. Kiekoiksi päätin rakentaa Kinlin XR200 kehät ja Novatecin 711/712SB navat, 32 DT Revoja eteen ja taakse. Näillä eväillä taitaa tulla juuri karvan alle 1500gr levyjarrukiekot reilusti alle 300€:n. Mieli tekisi vielä maalata kehät pyörän teeman mukaan, mutta en ole vielä päättänyt...Pinat on vielä matkalla, mutta ww:n mukaan noissa mitoissa paino olisi noin 300gr plus alu nippelit.

----------


## heze

> Mieli tekisi vielä maalata kehät pyörän teeman mukaan, mutta en ole vielä päättänyt...




Taitaa maalaus tuoda lisää painoa  :Hymy:  Mutta punnitse maalauksen jälkeen mikä on lopputulos.

----------


## H. Moilanen

Ilmoittaahan ZTR maalatut kehät järjestäin pari-kolkyt grammaa painavammiksi kuin maalaamattomat.

----------


## jjyrki

[IMG][/IMG]

Ei entisöintiprojekti. Alkuperäiset ketjurattaat tolkuttomat 53/42. Saman tien koko osasarja uusiksi, Ergopower-kahvat jne.
Pyörä on 80-l:n alkupuolelta hetkeä ennen kuin Ernesto suoristi etuhaarukan. Oletan että käyrä haarukka tarkoittaa hyvää käytöstä.

----------


## klemola

Etenee...Ensimmäinen silaus on tuossa.

----------


## aaDee

Tässä on meikäläisen projekti. Kyseessä on ruotsalainen Hermes vuodelta 1932.
Projektin vaiheita ja lisää kuvia alla olevasta linkistä.

http://www.veloprojekti.blogspot.com/

----------


## KHP

Alkaa oleen silaus kohillaan, hyvän näkönen. Mitkäs kumet talviliukkaille, tuollahon tieten mahtuu pyöriin leveemmätki nakit 26 vai 28. Tää näämä tosiaan sopii molempiin viesteihin mutta lähinnä kyse tuosta klemolan gulfista.

----------


## klemola

Gulfista tulee näillä näkymin lokasuojaton ja nastaton crossari. Ne hommat hoitaa Sirkkeli...Maalia piti ostaa niin paljon, että projekti lisääntyi lasten rungolla, jonka myös maalasin samaan teemaan (edullinen Z-bike alurunko).
Gulfin oranssin ja sinisen värin väliraita onnistui kivasti teipillä ja siitä tuleekin ainoa paikka, josta rungon hiilikuitu pilkistää. Kinlinin vanteet maalisin sitten myös lopulta oranssiksi, vaikka painoa lisääntyykin..Tässä projektissa ulkonäkö ratkaisee.

----------


## Kari H

> Gulfista tulee näillä näkymin lokasuojaton ja nastaton crossari. Ne hommat hoitaa Sirkkeli...Maalia piti ostaa niin paljon, että projekti lisääntyi lasten rungolla, jonka myös maalasin samaan teemaan (edullinen Z-bike alurunko).
> Gulfin oranssin ja sinisen värin väliraita onnistui kivasti teipillä ja siitä tuleekin ainoa paikka, josta rungon hiilikuitu pilkistää. Kinlinin vanteet maalisin sitten myös lopulta oranssiksi, vaikka painoa lisääntyykin..Tässä projektissa ulkonäkö ratkaisee.



Jessus, hienon näköistä jälkeä!

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Cotic Roadrat (aka Rotta) syntyi joulukuun parina pimeänä iltana.

http://teamtuska.sohva.org/site/?p=655

----------


## Itsok

Tuskin tulet pettymään Rottaan. Omalla rotalla ajoin viime vuoden (oikeastaan kaksi vuotta) kokonaan edelliseen työpaikkaan ja tyytyväinen olen ollut. 
Kiinteän lukkon jos meinaat laittaa, niin kannattaa tarkkaan miettiä miten sen siihen saat. Omastani lukosta piti hieman puukottaa, että sain sen menemään jarruvaijerin läpivientien kanssa paikoilleen.

----------


## Vecculiko

Brittiläinen käsitys talvipyörästä. Ragley Cragg Vale Winter Frameen kasattu. Campa Mix Recordia ja Centauria, painoa pyörälle tuli 8,4kg. Sisäkäyttöön ja ensi kesän työmatkamankeliksi.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Kiinteän lukkon jos meinaat laittaa, niin kannattaa tarkkaan miettiä miten sen siihen saat.



Tällä hetkellä on Asus Bordo, sellainen kuuden linkun lukko. Saa nähdä mikä lukko vakiintuu käyttöön...

----------


## Itsok

> Tällä hetkellä on Asus Bordo, sellainen kuuden linkun lukko. Saa nähdä mikä lukko vakiintuu käyttöön...



Ok. Kaarilukko-tyyppiset ei ole ongelmana. Mulla on käytössä joku kiinteästi asennettava lukko joka tulee takahaarukkaan. Oli tosi vaikea saada se järkevästi siihen paikalleen.

----------


## pmw

Gulffivillarin valmistusta odotellaan..  Kuka tekee seuraavaksi Kesoil- tai Union-villarin?

----------


## klemola

Ajokunnossa, mutta ei suinkaan valmis vielä. Jonkinlaista tarraa vielä pukkaa. Painoa 8180gr tuossa kunnossa polkimineen. Nokian ravagozzien tilalle toiset renkaat ja pikalinkkujen vaihto, niin ollaan alle sen 8 kilon. Ajan vain nuo ensin vaihtokuntoon.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Kerrankin itse maalattu pyörä jossa maalipinnan *värisävyt tosiaan kohdallaan*. :Cool: 


Itse kun aikoinaan maalasin pyöräni värisävyt kirkkaan keltainen ja punainen.
Sama on useimmissa epäonnistuneissa maalauksissa. Suoraan hyllystä päävärejä.

----------


## am8119

Aivan upea Rossari !!!

Kyllä oon kade kun jotkut osaa.
Kuinkas paljon tuli kustantamaan kaikkineen ?

----------


## LJL

> Ajokunnossa, mutta ei suinkaan valmis vielä. Jonkinlaista tarraa vielä pukkaa. Painoa 8180gr tuossa kunnossa polkimineen. Nokian ravagozzien tilalle toiset renkaat ja pikalinkkujen vaihto, niin ollaan alle sen 8 kilon. Ajan vain nuo ensin vaihtokuntoon.



Erittäin hieno ja kaiken kaikkiaan jotenkin surrealistinen näky tuo (Suomen ensimmäinen?) Dirty Disco, ja vielä Gulf-väreissä. Kaikkine vaiheineen, muun ohella Alibabasta tilaaminen, todella rohkea mutta onnistunut projekti.

Itsellä suunnitteilla kommuutteri tuohon DD-runkoon suoralla stongalla ja hydraulisilla levyjarruilla joskus viiden seuraavan vuoden kuluessa.

-Lauri

----------


## TheMiklu

OMG! Toimii!

----------


## Tomsson

Tein kevyen 1x9 hipsterin pajan nurkassa roikkuneesta Sunnin jäykkäperärungosta, kun ei siitä oikein ollut mettäpyöräksi sittenkään.

Tämmöstä oli jotain suunnitteilla ylimääräisille kiekoille ja rungolle.



Muutama palikka piti kuitenkin ostaa halvennusmyynneistä.


Ja tämmönen siitä kehkeytyi. Citymaasturi, eli pääsee kanttarin yli jos siltä tuntuu  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## zeizei

Kun enduropyöräprojekti muuttuikin valmiin pyörän tilaamiseksi niin piti jotain askarreltavaa saada talvellekin. Sopivasti parempi puolisko tarvitsi ensimmäisen oikean pyörän ja itseltä puuttui vielä se kulkuväline, millä kulkea mm. töihin 10km matkaa. Samalla alkoi itää ajatus pyöräretkeilystä ja sai puoliskollekin myytyä ajatuksen vähän paremmasta pyörästä niin siitä se sitten lähti. Salsa Vaya houkutti eniten ja siitä oli vielä saatavilla riittävän pientä kokoa hiukan pituusrajoitteiselle puoliskolle. Niinpä taloon tuli pari Vayaa  :Hymy: 





Osat on valmiina tuohon pienempään oranssiin. Samulla hoidettiin ohjauslaakerin asennus ja keskiön valmistelu. Kokoonpanon aloitin eilen illalla eikä olisi malttanut nukkumaan mennä. Oma tummanharmaa vaatii vielä speksausta ja ohjauslaakerin lisäksi muita osia siihen ei ole vielä hommattu. Kesäksi pitää kuitenkin omakin pyörä olla kasassa, jotta pääsee työmatkapyöräilemään ja kesälomalla reissuun. Semmoisia jokapaikanhöyliä noista pitäisi saada aikaiseksi. Oranssi tulee 26-kiekoilla ja tuohon omaan sitten varmaan jotkin 29er maasturikiekot.

----------


## Juha_H

> Ajokunnossa, mutta ei suinkaan valmis vielä. Jonkinlaista tarraa vielä pukkaa. Painoa 8180gr tuossa kunnossa polkimineen. Nokian ravagozzien tilalle toiset renkaat ja pikalinkkujen vaihto, niin ollaan alle sen 8 kilon. Ajan vain nuo ensin vaihtokuntoon.



Upea on. Älä kevennä kuitenkaan linkuista liikaa, kun mulla on alkamassa pyöräprojekti (Viimekesänä hajoitetun rungon vaihto) kun kevytlinkku oli löystyny ja eturengas irtosi kanttarille hypätessä. Tuolloin päätin, että pikalinkut on vihoviimeinen paikka keventää pyörää ja tästä lähin tukevuus on ominaisuus nr.1, vaikka se muutaman gramman painoa lisäisikin. Tosin ymmärrän erittäin hyvin myös kuumotuksen 8kg alitukseen  :Hymy:

----------


## Oksanen

> Tein kevyen 1x9 hipsterin pajan nurkassa roikkuneesta Sunnin jäykkäperärungosta, kun ei siitä oikein ollut mettäpyöräksi sittenkään.
> 
> ...
> ...
> 
> 
> ...



Ot: Sulla on kyllä aikas hyvännäköinen paikka, missä noita pyöriä virittelet. Eikä kalustossakaan mitään vikaa ole  :Hymy: 
Ps Ot: Onko HoBao vielä ajossa? :Vink:

----------


## Kari H

> Ajokunnossa, mutta ei suinkaan valmis vielä. Jonkinlaista tarraa vielä pukkaa. Painoa 8180gr tuossa kunnossa polkimineen. Nokian ravagozzien tilalle toiset renkaat ja pikalinkkujen vaihto, niin ollaan alle sen 8 kilon. Ajan vain nuo ensin vaihtokuntoon.



Kyllä kelpaisi minullekin!

----------


## Tomsson

> Ps Ot: Onko HoBao vielä ajossa?



[Offtopic] Hmm, piti oikein miettiä että mitähän HoBaota mahdat tarkoittaa. Muista hobbiksista on niiiiin kauan, että varmaankin 10SC:tä?
Harvakseltaan ajossa, möin kaverille melkein hetipian kun olin päässyt koittamaan radalla. Ei kiva, sähkö 2wd, polttis 4wd  :Hymy: 
[/offtopic]

----------


## Karbis

> Niinpä taloon tuli pari Vayaa 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osat on valmiina tuohon pienempään oranssiin. Samulla hoidettiin ohjauslaakerin asennus ja keskiön valmistelu. Kokoonpanon aloitin eilen illalla eikä olisi malttanut nukkumaan mennä. Oma tummanharmaa vaatii vielä speksausta ja ohjauslaakerin lisäksi muita osia siihen ei ole vielä hommattu. Kesäksi pitää kuitenkin omakin pyörä olla kasassa, jotta pääsee työmatkapyöräilemään ja kesälomalla reissuun. Semmoisia jokapaikanhöyliä noista pitäisi saada aikaiseksi. Oranssi tulee 26-kiekoilla ja tuohon omaan sitten varmaan jotkin 29er maasturikiekot.



Itselläni on myös Vaya Projekti alkamassa varmaan ensi kuussa. Lyhyenä ihmisenä minulla on 26-kiekkoina Mavicin xc717, muuta ei sitten pyörään vielä olekaan ostettu.

----------


## klemola

No niin, julistan Gulf-projektin valmiiksi. Pari lenkkiä takana, eikä pitkään aikaan ole uusi pyörä tuntunut noin spesiaalilta! Ajotuntuma on täsmälleen, kuin maantiepyörällä, mikä oli tarkoituskin. Tähän vaikuttaa
varmasti etuhaarukka eniten. Värkkäsin koko roskasta videon:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNbvE...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Cyklooppi

> No niin, julistan Gulf-projektin valmiiksi. Pari lenkkiä takana, eikä pitkään aikaan ole uusi pyörä tuntunut noin spesiaalilta! Ajotuntuma on täsmälleen, kuin maantiepyörällä, mikä oli tarkoituskin. Tähän vaikuttaa
> varmasti etuhaarukka eniten. Värkkäsin koko roskasta videon:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNbvE...ature=youtu.be



Kadehdittavan hieno pyörä! Hienoa työtä pyörän ja videon suhteen.

----------


## TheMiklu

On se vaan hieno! En toivu varmaan koskaan tästä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## LJL

> No niin, julistan Gulf-projektin valmiiksi.



Pakko vielä pistää kaverille kannustusta: mahtava projekti ja mahtava fillari! Ns. isoa peukkua

-Lauri

----------


## IncBuff

Todella hieno. Raskiiko tuolla edes ajaa  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## elasto

On kyllä todella hieno tuo Gulf-projekti! Tykkäsin erityisesti tuosta Redin vaihdevivun värikoodauksesta. Miten toteutit sen?

----------


## Juha_H

Alkaiskohan kiilto olemaan hiljalleen kohdillaan jos alkais vihdoin kasauspuuhiin vai pitäiskö vetästä vielä pari kerrosta vahaa:  :Hymy: 


Projektina siis osien siirtoa kesällä rikotusta rungosta uuteen. Tälläkertaa etukiekko tulee kiinni sellaisella pikalinkulla joka ei irtoile kesken ajon...

----------


## Uomo

Tsaijaijai, klassiset teräsrungot saavat aina mielenkiinnon heräämään.  :Hymy:

----------


## twentyniner

Nyt on kyllä semmoista rautaa tulessa että  :Hymy:

----------


## kolistelija

Olen varmaan ollut varis edellisessä elämässä, sen verran tuo kiilto herättää onistushalua. Mitähän sitä kiillottaisi?

----------


## donM

^^^^ No nyt! Toivon nöyrästi lisäkuvia!

----------


## Jake_Kona

On jo niin kaunis pyörä ettei sillä uskalla edes ajaa.
Käsityötä :Cool:

----------


## Pave

> No niin, julistan Gulf-projektin valmiiksi.



Btw, paljonko maalipinta nosti rungon, haarukan ja tolpan painoa verrattuna raakaversioihin?
 Mites tolpan sovite ylimääräisellä paksuudella?

----------


## klemola

Maalipinta ei nostanut painoa 5gr enempää, koska tein aika paljon hionta työtä ennen maalausta. Samoin tolpan matta lakkauksen hioin kuidulle ennen maalausta ja lakkausta. Hyvin tuli alkuperäisiin mittoihin.
Kahvojen väritys on tehty teippaamalla. Katsotaan jos pysyy...Voin aina maalata myöhemmin.

----------


## J T K

Kyllä häikäsöö Juha_H:n Tommasini-kuvat. Huh huh!

----------


## LJL

> Kyllä häikäsöö Juha_H:n Tommasini-kuvat. Huh huh!



+1. Hienoja projekteja jätkillä näin talvipimeillä

-Lauri

----------


## dILETANTTI

Laitetaan tavanomaisempaa välillä.

Tallin seinällä roikkui 29" kiekkosetti, joka tarvitsi uuden takanavan. Torilta löytyi tämä:


Sitten osia oli laatikossa sen verran, että alkoi runkosetin metsästys. Englannista löytyi runkosetti edullisesti, tosin ylimääräisillä osilla varustettuna:


Sitten piti purkaa ja kasata, ja lopputulos oli tällainen työmatka- ja talvikulkine:

----------


## Jazman

OMG mitä projekteja! Gulf ja Tommasini ansaitsee isot rispektit tästä osoitteesta.

----------


## Tuhat1000

dILETANTIN pyörällä kyllä hallitseva olemus. Todella asiallinen!

----------


## Hippo

Menopeli sulan ajan ajoihin etenee. Kaikki osat koossa, kuvasta osa toki unohtuneena kaapin pohjalle.
Kokoamispuuhiin ei vielä pidä alkaa, koska kokonainen pyörä ei tähän huusholliin mahdu mihinkään. Ensin pittää myydä vanhoja pois parkkitilan saamiseksi.

Niin siihen vaan lopulta valikoitui valkoinen istuin ja tankonauha, vaikka niitä juuri piti alunperin vältellä.
Ontto olo, meneillään ei ole mitään hankintaprosessia; mitä nyt internetistä katsellaan, kun ei tartte alennusmyyntejä metsästellä.

----------


## JoP

> Karate Monkey



Tämä taisi tulla bongattua tänään livenä, tosin tuolta kävelytien puolelta.

----------


## BONK

dILETANTIlla yksinkertaisen tyylikkään täydellinen 29" sinkula. Ihan suoraan meikäläisen spekseistä. Sillä erotuksella, että tuo on valmis, minun vasta piirrustuslaudalla...

----------


## dILETANTTI

KM:n on ihan hauska peli. Geometria on sopiva, mitä nyt emäputki voisi olla sen 20-30 mm pitempi. Ilmeisesti olen pitkäjalkainen, kun KM:ssä (22") ja Paradoxissa (21") on molemmissa aimo nippu avaruudettimia ja silti tanko on satulan alapuolella. Pitää laittaa KM:ään vielä leveämpi ohjaustanko, jotain 710 mm tai vähän leveämpi. Ehkä Paradoxista voi lainata, kun siitä on jo kammetkin lainattu. Sinkularungon päivitys tuli ajankohtaiseksi, kun Paradoxin sinkulointi Trickstuffin Excentrikerillä tuli tien päähän. Paradox palaa 1x9 setuppiin keväällä, mutta KM:llä runtataan täysjäykkänä sinkulana.

Mielenkiintoinen seikka oli se, että KM takahaarukka on lyhimmilläänkin pidempi kuin Paradoxin. Toki Paradoxia ostaessa lyhyt takahaarukka oli tavoite. Takahaarukan mittaa kannattaa katsoa 29" rungoissa. Nyt varsinkin, kun kaikki merkit tuuppavat isopyöräisiä, niin joissakin on jäniksen mentävä rako satulaputken ja takarenkaan välissä. 

Onko BONKille tulossa jotain kustomia?

----------


## J T K

Scandal-projekti etenee pikkuhiljaa. Pakkasia pidellessä.

----------


## kmw

Ajattoman hieno on dILETANTIN Apina. Tankosuositukseni on Salsa 2 bend. bar http://salsacycles.com/components/bend_2_bar/
 Moisen laitoin syksyllä (23° sweep) ja Haro muuttui entistä paremmaksi.

----------


## dILETANTTI

Vielä kerran, kun laitoin Bontragerin Big Earl -tangon ja lyhyemmän kannattimen. Nyt on tuttu ajoasento. Tanko leveni 3 cm ja nousua pikkuisen enemmän ja stemmi lyheni 70 milliseksi. Pakkasta oli -24 C lähtiessä.

----------


## pikkukara

Mistä muuten ostit tuon KM:n rungon? Niin ja kysyisin vielä strategisia  mittoja ja rungon sopivuutta, olen ite miettiny KM:n 22" tai Ogre 24"  välillä, että kumpi olisikaan sopivampi..

----------


## dILETANTTI

> Mistä muuten ostit tuon KM:n rungon? Niin ja kysyisin vielä strategisia  mittoja ja rungon sopivuutta, olen ite miettiny KM:n 22" tai Ogre 24"  välillä, että kumpi olisikaan sopivampi..



Ostopaikka: http://www.charliethebikemonger.com/...sale-135-c.asp

Tuolla on runkosettiä ja valmista pyörää tarjolla. Ei pahaa sanottavaa kaupasta. Posti toimitti kotiovelle. Jostain syystä ostin koko pyörän, vaikka käytin siitä vain runkosetin, jarrut, tolpan ja satulan. Joku mielenhäiriö kävi tilatessa. Ompahan taas osia ylimääräisenä tai sitten ne päätyy torille. Pituutta siis 192 cm ja jalalla mittaa lienee 94 cm ainakin. Yhtään pidempää runkoa en ottaisi. Emäputki voisi olla vaikka 2 cm pidempi. Muuten tykkään tuosta pyörästä ja geometriasta.

----------


## Salomo

> On kyllä hienoa konkelia pistetty kasaan!
> 
> Oma projekti odottelee runkoa jotta pääsisi kasailemaan. Tuolla toisessa ketjussa kyselin ehdotuksia pidempijoustoiseksi 29er jäykkisrungoksi ja päädyin tilaamaan 2SoulsCyclesin Quarterhorsen http://www.2soulscycles.com/index.ph...mid=98&lang=en. Toimitusta lupailtiin marraskuun loppuun mutta saa nyt nähdä. Kaikki muut kilkkeet ovat käytännössä kasassa, eli odottavan aika on kovasti pitkä. Tarkoitus on kasta ainakin alkuun sinkula ja miettiä myöhemmin tulisikö fillariin ehkä 1x9 tai 1x10. Tietty piti alunperin kasata pitkälti nurkissa pyörivistä osista ja GF Rigistä jääneistä kilkkeistä mutta aika paljon sitä näköjään tuli hommattua uuttakin. 
> 
> Tuommoiselta speksilista näyttäisi millä konkeli pitäisi saada ajokuntoon.
> 
> Vanhaa
> Kammet: Deore
> Stonga: Chromag Fubar (tai Easton Havoc)
> ...



No niin saapuihan se runkokin. Ei ihan silloin kun oli tarkoitus mutta eipä tässä nyt niin älytön hätä ollutkaan. Kummoista projektikertomusta tästä ei saa kun komponentit oli valmiiksi hankittuna, eli senkun ruuvaili kiinni. Kammiksi tuli kuitenkin Deoren sijaan SLX:t, muutoin yllä oleva lista piti kutinsa.

Ohessa muutama kuva työmatkalta. Pakko oli päästä kuitenkin koittamaan vaikkei tuo nyt mikään optimi työmatkafillari olekaan.

----------


## Lucky13

> No niin saapuihan se runkokin. Ei ihan silloin kun oli tarkoitus mutta eipä tässä nyt niin älytön hätä ollutkaan. Kummoista projektikertomusta tästä ei saa kun komponentit oli valmiiksi hankittuna, eli senkun ruuvaili kiinni. Kammiksi tuli kuitenkin Deoren sijaan SLX:t, muutoin yllä oleva lista piti kutinsa.
> 
> Ohessa muutama kuva työmatkalta. Pakko oli päästä kuitenkin koittamaan vaikkei tuo nyt mikään optimi työmatkafillari olekaan.



Huikea. Onko rungossa se mainostettu keraaminen pinnoite? Ajokokemukset kiinnostavat myös.

----------


## kmw

Isot peukalot Salomon sielukkaalle pyörälle. Miellyttää silmääni isosti.

----------


## donM

Huikea tuo Quarterhorse! Onnittelut Salomolle hyvästä mausta. Ihastelin mallin ensimmäisiä promokuvia ja hel#¤%in hyvältä näyttää myös "todellisuudessa". Laitahan tosiaan ajofiiliksistä juttua kun pääset tositoimiin.

----------


## Salomo

Kiitokset, kyllä tuo omaakin silmää miellyttää! Ajokokemukset ovat vielä toistaiseksi klv:ltä kun poluille en ole ehtinyt. Ensi viikkokin menee mutkamäessä joten tovi menee ennen kuin tuosta mitään kunnollista pystyy sanomaan. Jos nyt tuohon edelliseen 29eriin (GF Rig) vertaa, niin onhan tuo kovasti jytkymmän oloinen mutta toisaalta taas ketterämmän tuntuinen. Sinänsä tuntuu varsin kompaktilta paketilta. Keulakulmahan tuossa on kovasti loiva 29:ksi, eli 67,5 astetta tuolla 140mm Reballa ja chainstay todella lyhyt (416-430mm), eli siinä mielessä ei ihan perinteinen 29". Veikkaisin että hauskaa tuon kanssa tulee olemaan. 

Jonkin aikaa pähkäilin että otanko sillä keraamisella pinnoitteella vaiko custom -värillä. Päädyin kuitenkin custom -väriin jostakin syytä. Pinnoite ainakin kuvien perusteella olisi ollut kyllä hyvän näköinen sekin, ja ilmeisesti melko kestävä. Tuo väri ei noissa kuvissa kovin hyvin tule esiin. Tuolta jos katsoo niin meikäläisen runko on se punainen noista customeista: http://www.2soulscycles.com/index.ph...id=100&lang=en

Itse asiassa tuo runko tulee vielä vaihtumaan koska pojilla sattui pieni tössi tuossa ensimmäisen erän valmistuksessa. Halusivat viime tingassa muuttaa konstruktiota jotta pienimmäksi eturattaaksi saisi isomman kuin 22T. No, kaikki muuten hyvin mutta muutoksen johdosta mikäli haluaa käyttää 2.4" rengasta, dropouttien pitää olla melko takana (tai vähintään puolessa välissä). Ei sinänsä mikään iso juttu mutta toisaalta lupaus oli että 2.4 sopii vaikka dropoutit olisivat aivan edessä. Itsellä tuossa on nyt alla 2.4 Ardentit ja tilaa jää noin 5mm kun dropout asettuu about puoleen väliin säätövaraa. Sinänsä propsit asiakaspalvelusta koska diili on nyt semmoinen että kunhan saavat uuden satsin valmiiksi (alkukesästä(?)), lähettävät uuden rungon ja meikäläinen joko myy tuon, tai lähettää takaisin ilman lisäkustannusta.

----------


## dILETANTTI

Hieno QH! Tuo ei ole kyllä paras juttu, että rengasta ei saa täysin eteen. Asiakaspalvelu tosin näyttäsi toimivan. Onnea hienosta rungosta. Tuo on kyllä itselläni ollut kärkipäässä seuraavaksi rungoksi.

----------


## pikkukara

No mä ostan sitten sulta KM:n pois. Kunhan ensin saan oman tän hetken projektin kasaan ja kyllästyn siihen..

----------


## Salomo

> Hieno QH! Tuo ei ole kyllä paras juttu, että rengasta ei saa täysin eteen. Asiakaspalvelu tosin näyttäsi toimivan. Onnea hienosta rungosta. Tuo on kyllä itselläni ollut kärkipäässä seuraavaksi rungoksi.



Juu, eihän se ihan optimi homma ole. Toisaalta, omalla kohdalla tuo ei ole niin merkityksellistä koska ainakin nyt ajan sinkulana ja tuo 2.4 mahtuu. Dropoutit ovat kuitenkin siinä kohtaa mihin sattuvat osumaan silloin kun ketju on kireällä. Vaihteellisena tietty olisi kiva että koko säätöväli olisi käytössä. Ilmeisesti 2.25 kumilla tuo säätöväli on kokonaisuudessaan käytössä tuollakin rungolla. Joka tapauksessa tuossa puolessa välissäkin chainstay on melko lyhyt (~423mm). No, firman tapaan hoitaa asia olen kyllä varsin tyytyväinen ja ehdottivat muutamaa eri toimintamallia miten homma hoidetaan. Itselleni tuo yllämainittu sopi parhaiten.

----------


## dILETANTTI

Katoppas vaan, että takahaarukka on todellakin noin lyhyt. Eihän tuossa sitten ole ongelmaa, jos nytkin menee 2.4" Ardent. Mutta hyvä tietää, että tarkoitus on, että 2.4" mahtuisi myös koko matkalle.

Pikkukara katsoo vain sieltä Charlien valikoimista :Hymy:

----------


## zeizei

> Kun enduropyöräprojekti muuttuikin valmiin pyörän tilaamiseksi niin piti jotain askarreltavaa saada talvellekin. Sopivasti parempi puolisko tarvitsi ensimmäisen oikean pyörän ja itseltä puuttui vielä se kulkuväline, millä kulkea mm. töihin 10km matkaa. Samalla alkoi itää ajatus pyöräretkeilystä ja sai puoliskollekin myytyä ajatuksen vähän paremmasta pyörästä niin siitä se sitten lähti. Salsa Vaya houkutti eniten ja siitä oli vielä saatavilla riittävän pientä kokoa hiukan pituusrajoitteiselle puoliskolle. Niinpä taloon tuli pari Vayaa 
> 
> ...
> 
> Osat on valmiina tuohon pienempään oranssiin. Samulla hoidettiin ohjauslaakerin asennus ja keskiön valmistelu. Kokoonpanon aloitin eilen illalla eikä olisi malttanut nukkumaan mennä. Oma tummanharmaa vaatii vielä speksausta ja ohjauslaakerin lisäksi muita osia siihen ei ole vielä hommattu. Kesäksi pitää kuitenkin omakin pyörä olla kasassa, jotta pääsee työmatkapyöräilemään ja kesälomalla reissuun. Semmoisia jokapaikanhöyliä noista pitäisi saada aikaiseksi. Oranssi tulee 26-kiekoilla ja tuohon omaan sitten varmaan jotkin 29er maasturikiekot.



Pienempi valmistui (keulaputki vielä lyhentämättä ja lokaritkin tulossa) jonkin aikaa sitten, mutta vasta nyt pääsi ulos sen kuvailemaan. Koeajolenkillekään ei kuski ole vielä tarennut lähteä. Enemmän tuntuu kasaajaa polttelevan, kuin kuskia  :Hymy: 









Vähän isommat kuvat löytyy tuolta.

----------


## klemola

Kyllä on nätti Salsa. Tuollainen oli mulla esikuvana, kun tein ensimmäisen rungon pojilleni vuosia sitten. Nimenomaan 26" maastokiekoille, mutta maantiegeometrialla. Ei siis aivan noin pitkällä takahaarukalla. Vasta viimekesänä luovuin siitä ja nyt molemmat pojat mahtuu jo 28":lla ajamaan. Nuorimmainen haluaa ajaa cyclocrossilla jopa talvella! Eli saimpas koukutettua yhden maantiekuskin lisää...
Tuo Salsan konsepti on kylä viksu.

----------


## Iglumies

Räkätautipäivän kunniaksi vaihdoin työmatkaprojektiini valkoisten heijastinteippien tilalle mustat



jotka näyttää pimeässä valokeilaan osuessaan jotakuinkin tämmöisiltä



(päivänvalossa salamalla otettu kuva)

----------


## Kugelschreiber

^no jumalauta!

----------


## JohnFr

En tiedä, kehtaako tätä edes laittaa tänne näiden Gulf-projektien yms. jälkeen.



Kuten kuvasta näkyy, kyseessä on jokusen vuoden ikäinen Raleigh. Tarkoitus olisi tehdä siitä ensin ajokuntoinen (vaihteet & jarrut lyöntiin) ja jos intoa ja rahaa riittää niin lenkkikaveri maantielle.

----------


## jaakko.k

listalla olisi one onen 456 carbon mielipiteitä ko rungosta

----------


## rav

> listalla olisi one onen 456 carbon mielipiteitä ko rungosta



Myöntää täytyy, että kovasti vähän on kilsoja takana, mutta ne mitä on, on kyllä vedetty hymy naamalla. Viimeisimmässsä virityksessä painoa karvan päälle 9.4kg, kesään mennessä ehkä vielä pientä viilausta  :Hymy:

----------


## Jake_Kona

Tollanen tumma väritys on aina paremman näköinen luonnossa. Varsinkin jos sen omistaa itse. :Hymy:

----------


## J T K

Toivoa, onko sitä..?

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Oranssi Salsa on upea vastaus paljon pohdittuun ongelmaan pikkuriikkisestä rossi/maantierungosta. Jos kuski on alle 160, tuo on kaunis ja varmasti toimiva ratkaisu.

----------


## LJL

> Toivoa, onko sitä..?



Oi mahtavan näköinen projekti. Stemmikin oikeassa kulmassa (nimimerkillä itsehän jouduin kääntämään plussalle kun otb:t alkoi ärsyttää… Mutta on se silti hienompi miinuksella  :Vink: )!

-Lauri

----------


## kmw

> Toivoa, onko sitä..?



Tälle semmoinen isompi peukalohymiö. 

Mites se historique-sinkulaprokkis?

----------


## J T K

Kiitosta vaan, vähitellen eteenpäin tuon kanssa. Mukavahan tuota on käpistellä kasaan, toivotaan että viikonlopuksi sais testit aikaiseksi.

Jääkäriprojekti on hautumassa toistaiseksi, jos sitä tarkoitit...?

----------


## Njös-petter

> Myöntää täytyy, että kovasti vähän on kilsoja takana, mutta ne mitä on, on kyllä vedetty hymy naamalla. Viimeisimmässsä virityksessä painoa karvan päälle 9.4kg, kesään mennessä ehkä vielä pientä viilausta



Anteeksi OT. Onko geometria toimiva? Satulakulma taitaa nykymittapuun mukaan olla aika loiva erityisesti pidemmän keulan kanssa.

----------


## kmw

> Jääkäriprojekti on hautumassa toistaiseksi, jos sitä tarkoitit...?



Sitäpä juurikin.

----------


## J T K

Jääkäri on siitä hyvä, että pieni lisäpatina ei tee sille yhtään huonoa  :Hymy:

----------


## lai

> Anteeksi OT. Onko geometria toimiva? Satulakulma taitaa nykymittapuun mukaan olla aika loiva erityisesti pidemmän keulan kanssa.



Kyllä pitäisi toimia, tuo On One 456 tarkoittaa juuri tuohon runkomalliin sopivia keuloja. Hiilarista 456 ei ole mutta teräksisellä olen ajellut 100 mm:n ja 130 mm:n keulalla. Ihan ok laite noilla hyppykepeillä.

----------


## Itsok

Kuva hämää kyllä myös. Tuskin satulakulma näyttää aivan noin loivalta todellisuudessa.

----------


## IncBuff

> Toivoa, onko sitä..?



Nätti on. Harmi tuollaiset pienet "laatuongelmat" rungossa, mutta eiköhän noista selviä.

----------


## J T K

Näytin poranterää jarruadapterille ja sain koverrettua kuopan sopivaan kohtaan, jonka jälkeen adapteri asettui nätisti oikeaan kohtaan. Loppu hyvin, kaikki hyvin sen osalta.

----------


## samooja

Rakentakaa joku Surlyn Orge ja sanokaa että se on parempi valinta kuin 1X1. Tahtoo suunnitella! Köyhällä ei ole muuhun varaa  :Hymy:

----------


## J T K

Vaihe I valmis, tai no...pientä säätöä aina.

----------


## juhone

Uskaltaudun nyt laittamaan tänne ensimmäisen pyöräprojektini muiden arvosteltavaksi. Eli tarkoituksena olisi rakentaa jäykkäperäinen maastopyörä vaihtoehdoksi meta55:lle ja vaikka talvityömatkapyöräksi. Metaa on vähän turhan raskas kammeta pidemmillä ja vähän helpommilla reiteillä, joten kaipasin jotain kaikin puolin kevyempää vaihtoehtoa. Tämä on tosiaan ensimmäinen projektipyörä, joten jokin menee varmasti jossain välissä pieleen, mutta laitetaan sormet ristiin että osat sopivat yhteen. Budjetti on maltillinen ja ulkonäkö menee painon edelle. Varmaankin uuden valmiin pyörän olisi saanut samaan hintaan, mutta tarkoituksena on myös päästä käsiksi vähän syvemmälle pyörien sielunelämään. Askarteluhan on aina mukavaa ja osien kuolailu verkkokaupoissa kiduttavan hauskaa.

Lähtötilanne: Parhaat päivänsä nähnyt työmatkafillari GT:n Avalanche 3.0. Painoa reilut 14kg, varustettuna mekaanisilla levyjarruilla, Shimanon Acera voimansiirrolla ja XCM:n epämääräisellä jousikeulalla.



Suurin osa vanhoista osista päätyi romukoppaan.



Vain runko, satulankannatin ja pikalinkut jäivät jäljelle. Kuvan neljä juomapullontelineen ruuvia piti restauroida jotenkin, mutta korvaajat tilattiin laiskuuden iskiessä. Runko on alumiinia ja ok kunnossa, mutta vuosien työmatkapyöräily on jättänyt jälkensä maalipinnalle, joten se menee uusiksi.



Joulu tuli ajoissa tänä vuonna!



Om nomnom. Fillariosia, läjittäin fillariosia!



Alustavaa kasailua, testausta ja fiilistelyä. Toistaiseksi kaikki osat ovat olleet sopivia (huh). Headset ja voimansiirto on vielä asentamatta rungon maalausta odotellessa. Täytynee viritella jokin DIY työkalu headsetin asennukseen. Luukki alkaa hahmottua.



Värikoodausta osa 1. Punainen on yhdistävä väri, koska punainen vain menee kovempaa. Huonokuntoiselle kaikki keinot on sallittu  :Hymy: 



Värikoodausta osa 2. Kiekkojen navat oli punaiset, joten siitä se koko idea sitten lähti. Hommasin turhakkeena myös punaiset venttiilinhatut, mutta kyllä se istuu paremmin kuin aikaisempi muovinen keltainen hattu.

----------


## kaakku

Keula taisi pidentyä jonkin verran kuvista päätellen?

----------


## juhone

> Keula taisi pidentyä jonkin verran kuvista päätellen?



Jep. Keula piteni viitisen senttiä. Uusi keula on Rockshoxin Revelation race.

----------


## zeizei

> Jep. Keula piteni viitisen senttiä. Uusi keula on Rockshoxin Revelation race.



Todellä nättihän tuosta on kyllä tulossa, mutta en olisi ihan vakuuttunut että runko kestää noin paljon pidemmän keulan?

----------


## juhone

> Todellä nättihän tuosta on kyllä tulossa, mutta en olisi ihan vakuuttunut että runko kestää noin paljon pidemmän keulan?



Oho! Eipä tullut pieneen mieleen että se voisi edes olla ongelma. Noh, nyt se on jo liian myöhäistä, joten täytyy toivoa että runko kestää.

----------


## Tmh

Revelation lyhenee helposti laittamalla sisuksiin holkkeja. 120mm vois olla ok mitta.

----------


## juhone

Projektipäivitystä. Tarkemmin mittailtuna keula on 3,5cm ylempänä kuin alkuperäinen ja sitten kun uskallan joskus avata keulan ja tiputtaa sen Tmh:n mainitsemaan 120mm, niin aletaan olla aika lähellä alkuperäisiä mittoja.

Runko tuli maalaamosta. Pintaan tuli matta musta pulverimaali, jonka kuulemma pitäisi kestää melko hyvin rankempaakin menoa. Alkuperäinen maali puhallettiin lasikuulalla pois.



DIY headset kiinnittelyä. Osien käyttäminen pakastimessa myös auttoi.  :Hymy:

----------


## maggis

Tulevan kesän muotipyöräilykoitoksiin...

----------


## Eri

> Myöntää täytyy, että kovasti vähän on kilsoja takana, mutta ne mitä on, on kyllä vedetty hymy naamalla. Viimeisimmässsä virityksessä painoa karvan päälle 9.4kg, kesään mennessä ehkä vielä pientä viilausta



Laittaisitko enemmän tietoa tästä setupista ja paljonko rahaa kului?

----------


## jojo^^

Projektilla tässä vaiheessa painoa 1,32kg. Ohjainlaakerin metsästys käynnissä. Toivotaan, että ensi viikon aikana kasassa.

----------


## A.B.

Projektista puuttunut pieni osa saapui tänään paikalliseen kivijalkakauppaan  :Hymy:  Mutta mun projetin alkupainoa oli jopa 1758g

----------


## LJL

Kaksi viimeisintä kuvaa - nyt on jätkät asiameininki!!!

-Lauri

----------


## Tuoppi

Pistänpä tähän pari kuvaa projektista. Kaikki alkoi elokuussa, kun yhtiön pääjohtaja julkaisi lisätäkyn jokavuotiseen BikeTo Work -kampanjaan: kun polkee elokuun alusta 1000 mailia (n. 1600 km) työmatka-ajoja niin saa (aitokiinalaisen) hiilikuiturungon korporaatin väreissä. No, tuo vaadittu tinki tuli täyteen jo lokakuussa, runko ja muutamat härpäkkeet tulivat ennen joulua.



Osia tilailin tammikuussa ja niiden saavuttua sain pyörän kasaan värikkäiden vaiheiden jälkeen.
Osaako joku muuten kertoa miksi saksalaisissa nettikaupoissa osasarjat ovat paljon halvemoia kuin UK:ssa? (Ultegra-sarjan hintaero oli n. 350 €!)



Tuossa se sitten seisoo lumessa ja odottaa kuivempia kelejä. Satulatolppa on vielä väärinpäin (piti saada äkkiä muutama kuva kun aurinko alkoi laskea...), sensorit puuttuvat ja muuta pientä viritystä vielä mutta melkein valmis! Toista tuollaista noissa väreissä ei ole vielä Suomessa, koko yhtiössä tämä oli 3. luovutettu yksilö

----------


## jojo^^

> Projektilla tässä vaiheessa painoa 1,32kg. Ohjainlaakerin metsästys käynnissä. Toivotaan, että ensi viikon aikana kasassa.



Damn, kymmenen kilon raja jäi rikkomatta polkimien kanssa Nokian reilun kilon/kipale painavilla Extreme 294 nastarenkailla.. Maantiepyörästä löytyis kyllä satula millä sais punnitettua alta 10 kiloa.  Painoa jäi nyt n. 10,1kiloa.. Keväämmäks tarkoitus hankkia tubeless ready Rocket Ronit 2,25" levysinä, jolloin paino ois noin 8,9kg. Valmista kuvaa laittelen varmaan huomenna tonne pyöräsi kuva -topiciin.

----------


## LJL

Jos sitä kohta pääsisi ajamaankin…





-Lauri

----------


## Pave

> Tuossa se sitten seisoo lumessa ja odottaa kuivempia kelejä.



No sepä kävi lopulta aika nopsasti!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## jojo^^

> Damn, kymmenen kilon raja jäi rikkomatta polkimien kanssa Nokian reilun kilon/kipale painavilla Extreme 294 nastarenkailla.. Maantiepyörästä löytyis kyllä satula millä sais punnitettua alta 10 kiloa.  Painoa jäi nyt n. 10,1kiloa.. Keväämmäks tarkoitus hankkia tubeless ready Rocket Ronit 2,25" levysinä, jolloin paino ois noin 8,9kg. Valmista kuvaa laittelen varmaan huomenna tonne pyöräsi kuva -topiciin.



Laitetaan nyt vielä tännekkin.. Pientä projektiahan tähän jää. Renkaat, levyt (tulossa) punasella keskustalla (http://www.ashima.com.tw/products_01_01.html) ja tarkotus vielä hommata paremmat kuoret ja vaijerit punasena. Nyt on jotkut jämäkuoret varaston perukoilta. Uutta satulaakin vois miettiä.

----------


## jojo^^

> Jos sitä kohta pääsisi ajamaankin…
> -Lauri



Nyt on oikein vimpan päälle osat! Mitä oli rungolla painoa?

----------


## IncBuff

> Jos sitä kohta pääsisi ajamaankin…
> 
> 
> -Lauri



Onko tää nyt se mikä lähti Saksaan takuuseen eli saitko uuden raamin?

----------


## LJL

> Nyt on oikein vimpan päälle osat! Mitä oli rungolla painoa?



 XX-sarja on hyvä ja kevyt. Runkoa en nyt taaskaan kerinnyt punnita, kun oli kova kiire kasaamaan (enkä itseasiassa saisi tuota Acrosin BlockLock ohjainlaakeria edes irti) eli itse punnittua painoa pelkälle rungolle ei ole. Canyon ilmoittaa 1080g, en tiedä onko se ilman ohjainlaakeria vai ei. Koko fillari oli 9,15kg taannoisessa kokoonpanossa (http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6081/6...e4875160_b.jpg)





> Onko tää nyt se mikä lähti Saksaan takuuseen eli saitko uuden raamin?



 Kyllä. Uusi runko saapui eilen takuuseen, koko hommassa vierähti melko tarkalleen 3kk. Rungonvaihdon lisäksi keula huollettiin, en tiedä kumpi operaatio tuossa vei niin kauan, mutta pääasia että homma hoitui. Nyt on mennyt pari päivää asennushommissa, mikä on kasvattanut ajohaluja entisestään  :Vink: 

-Lauri

----------


## LJL

Sainpahan rutistettua pyörän kasaan! Lisäys edelliseen: tasan 9,50kg Nokian Hakka WXC 2,2 -nastarenkailla. Täytyy katsoa kesällä, millaisiin lukemiin painon saa esim. Tahkolle.

-Lauri

----------


## Tuoppi

> No sepä kävi lopulta aika nopsasti!



Internet on olemassa ... ja alkuun sain sulta hyvää perustietoutta, kiitos siitä!

----------


## Hippo

Juicer kasvaa kohti kokonaisuutta. Vaijerit trimmiin, ketjut ja polkimet, kesä saa tulla.



Niin ja sitten tuon pikkurobleemin ratkaisu... Rimppakintuille hankitut rattaat ovat niin pienet, että vaihtajan kiinnike on auttamatta liian ylhäällä. Hakitaan siihen alle siis irtopanta. Ja kunhan reidet antavat myöden isomman rattaan niin siirrytään sit kiinteän puolelle.

----------


## Pei

Tuosta läjästä olisi jotain saatava aikaan. Vielä puuttuu ohjainlaakeri ja takakiekko, joten ei heti tule valmista.

----------


## AK-87

Projekti se olis käynnissä täälläkin  :Hymy:  Tässä ketjussa pyrin vähän hahmottelemaan vaihtoehtoja ja päädyin sitten tähän:



Clasun äärettömän tarkka vaaka antoi painoksi 2099g (sis. runkopultit ja tolpan kiristimen)



Keulaksi Coticin oma teräsnokka. Kokonaispaino projektilla tällä hetkellä siis 3128g.

Ensi viikolla pitäis tulla kontillinen palikoita, jolloin projektia päästään jatkamaan! Kelit näyttää laitetaanko jopo kesävaatteisiin heti vai käytetäänkö talvisettikin koeponnistuksessa. Kesäversio taitaa jäädä johonkin 8,xx puolelle omien arvailujen mukaan. Lokareiden kanssa on suunnitelma vielä aavistuksen levällään: pitäisi olla sellaiset, jotka saa nopsasti kiinni/irti ja mielellään mahdollisimman vähän rumat.

----------


## N-K

Huomaa tosiaan että paremmat ajokelit on tulossa kun projekteja pukkaa hyvää tahtia.
Näistä palikoista pitäs alkaa jonkin sortin kesäpyörää kasailemaan. Paljon vielä puuttuu, mutta kaikki loputkin pitäs olla jo tuloillaan.

----------


## Itsok

> Projekti se olis käynnissä täälläkin  
> 
> Keulaksi Coticin oma teräsnokka. Kokonaispaino projektilla tällä hetkellä siis 3128g.
> 
> Ensi viikolla pitäis tulla kontillinen palikoita, jolloin projektia päästään jatkamaan! Kelit näyttää laitetaanko jopo kesävaatteisiin heti vai käytetäänkö talvisettikin koeponnistuksessa. Kesäversio taitaa jäädä johonkin 8,xx puolelle omien arvailujen mukaan. Lokareiden kanssa on suunnitelma vielä aavistuksen levällään: pitäisi olla sellaiset, jotka saa nopsasti kiinni/irti ja mielellään mahdollisimman vähän rumat.



Mulla tais tulla pari vuotta sitten omalle rotalle painoksi karvan vajaa 10 kiloa. Vai oliko se karvan yli, ei voi muistaa enää ja kokoonpano on muuttunut painavammaksi...
Osian on/oli kuitenkin 2 kg kiekot ja 350 grammaset renkaat, LX-kammet, sinkularattaat, mekaaniset levyjarrut, kevyet putkiosat poislukien satulaputki. DH polkimet.
Mietin vaan, että alle ysin painoon taitaa joutua laittamaan jo oikeasti keposia osia, jos levyjarrut haluaa. Ei tietty mikään mahdottomuus vielä kohtuu budjetilla, jos hieman miettii.

Nin tai näin, hieno pyörä päästellä kaupungissa  :Hymy:

----------


## AK-87

> Mulla tais tulla pari vuotta sitten omalle rotalle painoksi karvan vajaa 10 kiloa. Vai oliko se karvan yli, ei voi muistaa enää ja kokoonpano on muuttunut painavammaksi...
> Osian on/oli kuitenkin 2 kg kiekot ja 350 grammaset renkaat, LX-kammet, sinkularattaat, mekaaniset levyjarrut, kevyet putkiosat poislukien satulaputki. DH polkimet.
> Mietin vaan, että alle ysin painoon taitaa joutua laittamaan jo oikeasti keposia osia, jos levyjarrut haluaa. Ei tietty mikään mahdottomuus vielä kohtuu budjetilla, jos hieman miettii.
> 
> Nin tai näin, hieno pyörä päästellä kaupungissa



Saa nähdä oonko turhan optimistinen ollu painolaskuissani  :Hymy:  Kesänakit on valmistajan mukaan 260g/28c ja kiekoille pitäis tulla painoksi 2 kiloa ja muutamia grammoja päälle. Niin, ja jarru tulee vain taakse... Puntarin skaala loppuu 10 kiloon, eli siitä yli menevät lukemat eivät tule kysymykseen.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## cuppis

> Jos sitä kohta pääsisi ajamaankin…
> 
> 
> 
> -Lauri



Erityisen hyvää makua osoittaa taustalla näkyvä SA-408  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Erityisen hyvää makua osoittaa taustalla näkyvä SA-408



Enpä olisi uskonut että joku tuosta kuvasta kiinnittää huomiota mun Pioneeriin  :Leveä hymy:  Muusikko-iskältä saatu "perintökalleus".

-Lauri

----------


## JWH

Vielä ois vähän laitettavaa..  

Osalistalla on vielä: 

- 180mm alligator levyt eteen ja taakse
- Lyhyempi stemmi  :Leveä hymy: 
- Schwalbe racing ralph ust
- Mavic ex325 kehälle takanapa (deore xt) + pinnat
- Sram X9 vaihteisto
- Kampisatsi ??

----------


## LJL

> Vielä ois vähän laitettavaa..



Minkä mittainen keula tuossa on? Eikö tuo NoSaint Angel ole aika kevytrakenteinen xc-alurunko, olethan varmistunut että geometria on suunniteltu/kestää yli 100mm keulalla?

-Lauri

----------


## JWH

> Minkä mittainen keula tuossa on? Eikö tuo NoSaint Angel ole aika kevytrakenteinen xc-alurunko, olethan varmistunut että geometria on suunniteltu/kestää yli 100mm keulalla?
> 
> -Lauri



Ööö en ole varmistanu.. keulan pituus on 120mm. Vanha oli Rock Shox tora jonka kokonaisuuspituus keulaputken alakoolinkiin on noin 500mm ja tossa Marocchin keulassa 520mm. Suunnitelmat menee keulan osalta uusiksi jos toi runko ei tule kestämään kevyttä maastolenkkiä ja työmatkaa. 
Tarkotuksena on kyllä vaihtaa toi Marocchin painohirviö jossain vaiheessa kevyempään keulaan esim DT Swiss, Rock Shox tai Foxin valikoimasta.

----------


## LJL

> Ööö en ole varmistanu.. keulan pituus on 120mm. Vanha oli Rock Shox tora jonka kokonaisuuspituus keulaputken alakoolinkiin on noin 500mm ja tossa Marocchin keulassa 520mm. Suunnitelmat menee keulan osalta uusiksi jos toi runko ei tule kestämään kevyttä maastolenkkiä ja työmatkaa. 
> Tarkotuksena on kyllä vaihtaa toi Marocchin painohirviö jossain vaiheessa kevyempään keulaan esim DT Swiss, Rock Shox tai Foxin valikoimasta.



Ok, no tuskinpa 120mm aiheuttaa mitään suurempaa ongelmaa… Ei ollut tarkoitus sotkea kuvioita, sillä vaan huomautin, ettei kävisi hullusti, jos runko väsähtää ajossa jostakin kohtaa. Se vain vähän vain huolestuttaa, kun tuo on alumiinirungoista juuri sieltä keveimmästä päästä, 1500g luokkaa runkokoosta riippuen eli samaa osastoa kuin vaikkapa MSC:t.

Yritin melko huonolla menestyksellä googlaillakin tuota NoSaint Angelin geometriakarttaa yms, että mille keulalle se on tehty, mutta ei löytynyt. Ainoa saldo etsinnöistä oli se, etten löytänyt netistä yhtään kuvaa ko. rungosta, johon olisi asennettu yli 100mm keula. Sehän ei sinänsä tarkoita, etteikö siihen voisi asentaa pidempääkin.

Ehkäpä joku ns. pitkän linjan setä voisi ottaa tähän asiaan paremmin kantaa?

-Lauri

----------


## JWH

> Ok, no tuskinpa 120mm aiheuttaa mitään suurempaa ongelmaa… Ei ollut tarkoitus sotkea kuvioita, sillä vaan huomautin, ettei kävisi hullusti, jos runko väsähtää ajossa jostakin kohtaa. Se vain vähän vain huolestuttaa, kun tuo on alumiinirungoista juuri sieltä keveimmästä päästä, 1500g luokkaa runkokoosta riippuen eli samaa osastoa kuin vaikkapa MSC:t.
> 
> Yritin melko huonolla menestyksellä googlaillakin tuota NoSaint Angelin geometriakarttaa yms, että mille keulalle se on tehty, mutta ei löytynyt. Ainoa saldo etsinnöistä oli se, etten löytänyt netistä yhtään kuvaa ko. rungosta, johon olisi asennettu yli 100mm keula. Sehän ei sinänsä tarkoita, etteikö siihen voisi asentaa pidempääkin.
> 
> Ehkäpä joku ns. pitkän linjan setä voisi ottaa tähän asiaan paremmin kantaa?
> 
> -Lauri



Et olekkaan sotkenu kuvioita, vaan itseasiassa toit esiin äärettömän hyvä kysymyksen tärkeästä asiasta mikä oli multa täysin unohtunu ton projektin edetessä.
Enpä itsekkään onnistunu löytämään mitään tetoa tai kuvaa ko pyörää pidemmällä keulalla tosin pidempi keula on myös yleensä painavampi ja kevyttä runkoa hakeva ei välttämättä halua lisätä painoa vaan vähentää.. Mulla toi keula on hankittu testimielessä ja kevyempään ois tarkotus siirtyä.

----------


## Iglumies

> Ööö en ole varmistanu.. keulan pituus on 120mm...



Kuvassa oleva keula on Z150 fr, jossa joustomatkaa 150mm.
Onkohan eta ollut päällä mitatessa, vai onko keulaa modattu???

----------


## JWH

> Kuvassa oleva keula on Z150 fr, jossa joustomatkaa 150mm.
> Onkohan eta ollut päällä mitatessa, vai onko keulaa modattu???



Keula on ostettu käytettynä ja on ollu tuolla mitalla jo siitä lähtien. Mulla ei ole tietoa mitä modauksia tehty, mutta noi on mitat.

Tossa yks kuva mittauksesta toivottavasti saa jotain selvää ja en ollu päällä mitatessa:

----------


## IncBuff

No 150mm tuossa joustoa näyttää olevan. Katoinkin jo että ei voi olla 120mm keppi.

----------


## Marsusram

> Keula on ostettu käytettynä ja on ollu tuolla mitalla jo siitä lähtien. Mulla ei ole tietoa mitä modauksia tehty, mutta noi on mitat.
> 
> Tossa yks kuva mittauksesta toivottavasti saa jotain selvää ja en ollu päällä mitatessa:



Pitkä keula sopisi paremmin vaikka tuollaiseen projektiin, tulisi enempi hupivehjes.

Matalalle keulalle suunnitellussa rungossa keskiö nousee ja satulaputki kallistuu taaksepäin.
Kai silläkin ajelee, mutta voi tuntua oudolta ja ominaisuudet menevät hukkaan.

----------


## JWH

> No 150mm tuossa joustoa näyttää olevan. Katoinkin jo että ei voi olla 120mm keppi.



Ok. Miten toi keula mitataan? Mun 100mm joustolla oleva tora on akselin kohdalta mitattuna alakoolinkiin 500mm pitkä ja siinä on 100mm jousto ja toi Marocchi taas 520mm mittanen samalla lailla mitattu eli pituutta kepillä tuli lisää sen 20mm. 
Mien noi mitataan okeaoppisesti ja onko se 20mm lisäpituus liikaa?

----------


## Iglumies

Sinä puhut akselista-kruunuun mitasta ja me muut joustomatkasta.
Jos keula tuntuu hyvältä ja uskot rungon kestävän, niin anna mennä vaan.

----------


## vema60

No mulla on ollu Enkelissä 140mm joustava Foxi muutaman vuoden. Kaikki paikat mistä oon uskaltanu ajaa on tullu myös ajettua. Kuskillakin painoa kamoineen liki 90 kg. Mulla tosin on ollu niin paksut renkaat kun vaan alle mahtuu. ...... öööh siis runko on kestäny ......sitähän te tässä mietitte. Noista valmistajan spekseistä ei oo mullakaan tietoa.

----------


## LJL

> sitähän te tässä mietitte. Noista valmistajan spekseistä ei oo mullakaan tietoa.



Rungon kestävyys minulle tuli ensimmäiseksi mieleen, mutta sehän on hyvä että tästä löytyi käyttökokemuksia. 150mm keulan tarkoituksenmukaisuus tuohon runkoon on asia erikseen, mutta kuten todettua, jos se tuntuu hyvältä/hauskalta niin ei muuta kun kovaa ajoa.

-Lauri

----------


## Antti_S

Tää ny sen kummoisempi rojekti ole, mutta laitetaan kuitenki... Jos joku muukin liikuntarajoitteinen sattuu ihmettelemään.

Emännällä oikean käden hienomotoriikka hieman heikompi. Hommasin rippikouluikäisen Sweetpowerin tilalle Cube Hyde Teamin 8sp Alfinella ja hydraulisilla levyillä.
Oikean käden toiminta rajoittuu pitämään tangosta kiinni, joten siirrettiin sitte kontrollit vasurille. 



Alfinen vaihtaja vaihtui Nexuksen 8sp grippariin. Etusormella etujarrua ja keskarilla takajarrua. 
Alunperin funtsailin, jos ois modannu samaan kahvaan molemmat jarrut. Mutta ehkä näin on turvallisempi.
Saa nähdä innostuuko tuolla miten ajamaan.

----------


## Jahvetti

> ... Noista valmistajan spekseistä ei oo mullakaan tietoa.



100mm keulalle on suunniteltu tuo Enkeli http://www.ciclib.de/Rahmen/MTB-Hard...t=46&c=47&p=47

Mutta jos kerran toimii ja kestää niin mikä ettei.

----------


## MacGyver

> Mutta jos kerran toimii ja kestää niin mikä ettei.



Hyvin se kestää...aikansa. Kun menee rikki, niin vaihtaa uuteen, onhan noissa pitkä takuu.

----------


## Jahvetti

> Hyvin se kestää...aikansa. Kun menee rikki, niin vaihtaa uuteen, onhan noissa pitkä takuu.



Juuh, minulla meni tuon firman tuotteista yksi Luziferi joskus poikki takakolmiosta mutta takuuseen tuli uusi. Onhan se rimpulampi kuin nuo Angelit.

----------


## AK-87

Nonniin, Roadrattiin on palikat kotiutunu Saksasta ja Englannista. Sattuipa vielä olemaan kaikki tarpeellinen mukana, plussat Bike-Componentsille ja CRC:lle  :Hymy:  Aloittelin kokoamista kammista ja eihän se nappiin mennyt: rieska (kyseessä siis SS) otti kiinni takahaarukkaan, joten piti lähteä kivijalkakauppaan hakemaan speisereitä. Niitä onneksi löytyi ja jatkamme sovittelua illemmalla. Pitääpä laittaa kuviakin, vaikka ihan Nebulan kiusaksi  :Hymy:  Niin ja osapunnituksista sen verran, että vielä ollaan kivasti 8,xx vauhdissa.

----------


## Pave

Btw, Gulf-rakentajat, löysin tuollaisen:

http://www.gulfbike.net/paddock.html

Vinkatkaa tuonne linkkejänne, jos haluatte...

----------


## AK-87

Täällä edetään hyökkimispyörän kanssa tasaisen epävarmasti. Tän hetkinen tilanne:



Seuraavaksi opettelemme kiekkojen kasaamisen sekä tämän illan epistolassa ilmenneen tarpeen vuoksi
hydraulisen jarruletkun lyhentämisen optimaalisempaan mittaan.

Oli muuten pirun kireä tuo ohjainlaakerin alakooli. Vinkistä viisastuneena heitin koolin hellalle. Ei toiminut.
Pannu levylle ja kuumaksi, kooli kuuman pannun ja hohkaavan levyn väliin, 5 minuutin lämmitys ja
lupsahtihan se paikoilleen.  :Hymy:  Melkein jokaisessa työvaiheessa on tähän mennessä ollut jokin ongelma, mutta
niinpä on vaan vaikeudet selätetty. Ei tarvi muidenkaan kädettömien siis luovuttaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## pikkukara

Meikällä myös tullut kaikenlaisia ongelmia ja uusia juttuja eteen, esim. ketjulinjan muuttamisessa. Monta kertaa oon meinannu tulla tänne pyytämään apua, mut tähän asti oon selvinny lisäämällä voimaa tai kysymällä googlelta. Ärsyttää nimittäin, kun samaa asiaa kysytään sen seitsemän kertaa. ("mikä näistä sopisi minulle?" jne.) No, hyvähän se on, että autetaan, mutta useimmiten selviäisi selaamalla vanhoja topikkeja..

Jottei menis ihan OT:ksi: Vanha hybridi palasiks ja feikki-cc kasaan:

----------


## narisevaklossi

> XX-sarja on hyvä ja kevyt....
> -Lauri



Lauri,Mitkä sulla Canyonissa hammaslukemat edessä ja pakassa takana? No, onko ne sopivat?

----------


## LJL

> Lauri,Mitkä sulla Canyonissa hammaslukemat edessä ja pakassa takana? No, onko ne sopivat?



Eturattaat ovat 42/28 ja pakka 11-36. Aivan loistavat. Minähän olen siis todella hanurista oleva kuski eikä kestävyyttä/voimaa/tekniikkaa ole, joten laaja yhdistelmä on lyx kun se sallii yhtäältä kepeän pyörittelyn teknisemmässä maastossa, ja toisaalta tuolla 42/11-välityksellä pärjää suht kovassakin maantievauhdissa.

-Lauri

----------


## Pei

Viimein eilen pääsi kasaamaan pyörää, kun ohjainlaakeri ja takakiekko saapuivat.
Ihan hyvällä mallilla alkaa olemaan, vielä olisi jarruletkujen vaihto, tai ainakin lyhennys edessä, saa kyllä jäädä keväämmälle se.
Ensimmäinen itse kasattu pyörä. Ainoat ongelmat tähän mennessä oli etuvaihtajan kanssa, kun ei tajunnut laittaa spaceria keskiöön, joten isommalle rattaalle vaihtaessa ketju kiilautui rattaan ja häkin väliin.
Seuraavana olisi ajoasennon hakemista vuorossa.

----------


## AK-87

Yllätävänkin helposti ja nopeasti kasautui kiekot Sheldonin ohjeilla! 3 ristiin laittelin, 32 pinnaa/kiekko.

DT Swiss Revolution
WTB SpeedDisc 700c
Shimano XT M785 cl

Etukiekko 835g + takakiekko 1010g = 1845g. Ilman pikalinkkuja ja muita heebeleitä.

----------


## MRa

> Viimein eilen pääsi kasaamaan pyörää, kun ohjainlaakeri ja takakiekko saapuivat.
> Ihan hyvällä mallilla alkaa olemaan, vielä olisi jarruletkujen vaihto, tai ainakin lyhennys edessä, saa kyllä jäädä keväämmälle se.
> Ensimmäinen itse kasattu pyörä. Ainoat ongelmat tähän mennessä oli etuvaihtajan kanssa, kun ei tajunnut laittaa spaceria keskiöön, joten isommalle rattaalle vaihtaessa ketju kiilautui rattaan ja häkin väliin.
> Seuraavana olisi ajoasennon hakemista vuorossa.



Onnea nopeasta fillarista!  Whippet:n emäputki on aikas matala, joten spacereita, pystystemmiä tai riser tankoa melkein vaatii.   Onko toi keula 100 vai 120?  Mulla Whippet alkaa täyttämään 3 kk ja kovasti olen tykännyt sillä ajella tuolla sohjokelissä.   Ajoasennon kanssa tosin on vielä vähän pohtimista.  Mulla kun on 100mm keula niin aluksi tuntui että oli nenä maassa kun ajoi, mutta vähän kun tankoa nosti niin nyt alkaa olemaan hyvä tai tottua asentoon.  Toisaalta kun kokeili vähän trail fillarin setuppia niin se tuntui taas hemmetin pystyltä, no siinä voi tankoa tiputtaakin, täytynee keväällä sitäkin kokeilla.  Tossa kuva mun Whippet:stä ajalta juuri ennen lumien tuloa: http://www.flickr.com/photos/maukon/6959602591/ 60 mm (!) stemmillä.

----------


## Pei

> Onnea nopeasta fillarista!  Whippet:n emäputki on aikas matala, joten spacereita, pystystemmiä tai riser tankoa melkein vaatii.   Onko toi keula 100 vai 120?  Mulla Whippet alkaa täyttämään 3 kk ja kovasti olen tykännyt sillä ajella tuolla sohjokelissä.   Ajoasennon kanssa tosin on vielä vähän pohtimista.  Mulla kun on 100mm keula niin aluksi tuntui että oli nenä maassa kun ajoi, mutta vähän kun tankoa nosti niin nyt alkaa olemaan hyvä tai tottua asentoon.  Toisaalta kun kokeili vähän trail fillarin setuppia niin se tuntui taas hemmetin pystyltä, no siinä voi tankoa tiputtaakin, täytynee keväällä sitäkin kokeilla.  Tossa kuva mun Whippet:stä ajalta juuri ennen lumien tuloa: http://www.flickr.com/photos/maukon/6959602591/ 60 mm (!) stemmillä.



Keulana on Reba RL 100mm.
Pikainen 8km tuli tuolla sepelissä ajeltua ja ensitunnelmat oli, että nopea ja mukavalta vaikuttava pyörä on. Talvi menty 140 joustavalla rocky mountainilla.
Aluksi oli spacereita 27,5mm ja ohjainlaakeri nostaa 17mm myös, paluumatkalle tuli tiputettua 10mm ja tuntui kyllä paremmalta ajaa, mutta hankala noin lyhyellä matkalla oikein hakea sitä oikeaa asentoa.
Täytyy tosta täpäristä lainailla tankoa ja stemmiä ja kokeilla, polut on pehmennyt sen verran, että metsään pääsyä tolla joutuu hetken odottamaan, siellä ne kai lopulliset säädöt tehdään.

----------


## AK-87

Sellainen Rotta siinä sitten tuli! Testilenkki ajettu ja hymy on korvasta korvaan  :Hymy:  Virallista painoa
en vielä tiedä, mutta eiköhän se reippaasti alle ysin jäänyt. Kevyt ja rivakka kaveri työmatkoille
noin bauttiarallaa tonnin budjetilla (sis. talvikumet). Jarruletku pitää vielä lyhentää.

----------


## IncBuff

Miksi vain takajarru?

----------


## Padi

> Miksi vain takajarru?



Varmaan bar spinniä varten  :Hymy:

----------


## pinohiiri

Minkäs verran Whippeteillä on painoa ajokunnossa?

----------


## IncBuff

> Varmaan bar spinniä varten



Mä en näistä hipstereiden pelleilyistä tajua, mutta eihän tuo bar spinnaa kun letku ottaa kiinni?

----------


## Pei

> Minkäs verran Whippeteillä on painoa ajokunnossa?



Tällä hetkellä 11.4kg, ei muita sisureita sattunut olemaan kasatessa, niin nyt on tuollaiset 200g painavat käytössä, myös putkiosat on aika raskasta tekoa.
Rungon paino sisältäen drop outit tasan 1500g 18" koossa, osasarjana xt ja jarrut formula rx 180 levyillä.
Kunhan jäät lähtee, on kyllä siirryttävä tubeless aikaan.

----------


## AK-87

> Miksi vain takajarru?



En mä oikein keksiny mihin etujarrua tarvisin. Pysähtyy se tuollakin riittävän tehokkaasti ja säästyi sekä rahaa että painoa.

----------


## t-man

Eikös tuolla logiikalla olisi kannattanut laittaa pelkkä etujarru= lyhyempi letku=vähemmän painoa  :Vink:  toki jos eí omista kuin takajarrun, niin sittenhän tuo on taloudellisesti kannattavampi  :Hymy:

----------


## AK-87

> Eikös tuolla logiikalla olisi kannattanut laittaa pelkkä etujarru= lyhyempi letku=vähemmän painoa  toki jos eí omista kuin takajarrun, niin sittenhän tuo on taloudellisesti kannattavampi



Kummalla jarrulla jarruttaisit mieluummin huonolla alustalla (jää, lumi, hiekka, sepeli)?  :Hymy:  Pidin tuota käytännöllisyyttä kuitenkin aikalailla ykkösprioriteettina, siksi myös esim. teräsrunko...

----------


## Raijkaard

> Sellainen Rotta siinä sitten tuli!



Jos saa kysyä, niin minkä mittainen olet koipien ja pituuden suhteen, ja mikä runkokoko toi on? Nätti rotta!

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Mä en näistä hipstereiden pelleilyistä tajua, mutta eihän tuo bar spinnaa kun letku ottaa kiinni?



Ei haittaa jos on tarpeeks letkuissa mittaa. Mun puksu barspinnaa 360 astetta hienosti vaikka letkuja on kaks ja yks vaijeri kaupan päälle  :Vink:

----------


## AK-87

> Jos saa kysyä, niin minkä mittainen olet koipien ja pituuden suhteen, ja mikä runkokoko toi on? Nätti rotta!



180 senttiä on vartta, farkkujen lahkeet on 31-32". Runko on M. Stemmi on 120 millinen, mutta se on turhan pitkä mulle. Vaihtunee 100 milliseen piakkoin. Ja kiitokset!  :Hymy: 

PS. Cotic tarjoaa hyvää palvelua kyllä myös runkokoon valinnassa, sähköpostilla tavoittaa hyvin.

----------


## AK-87

Neuvolaankin päästiin, painoa oli 8,92kg Shimanon A530-polkimien kanssa.

----------


## Pexi

Ajaako joku vielä pyörän väritykseen sopimattomilla ajolaseilla? Paha tyylirikko!!

----------


## klemola

Mistäs nuo olet Pexi hankkinut? Sopis munkin settiin...Vai oletko itse modannut?

----------


## Concorde

^ Päheen näköisiä Gulffeja!

----------


## Concorde

Projektina olisi tehdä hiilikuituinen levari-cc , mutta osaluettelosta puuttuu tällä hetkellä runko. Mä haluaisin, että siinä olis sisäiset kaapelivedot ihan esteettisyyssyistä. Tällä hetkellä tarkkailussa olevista...

Likadiscossa kiinnostaa hinta, mutta ei noi vaakaputken päällä raapivat vaijerit (joo, oikeaa cycloa kannetaan olkapäällä, mutta mä en   :Hymy:  )
Kirvesmies puhuttelis monin tavoin, mutta sekä saatavuus että hinta tuntuu olevan täysiä mysteerejä kyselyistä huolimatta.
Grammonviilaus vois olla mukavata, mutta taas kerran saatavuus ja mahtolliset kulut ja tullit voivat nostaa tuon pertti peruskäyttäjän lompakon ulottumattomiin.
Seagalin ukon pyörä näyttää enemmän kuin hyvältä, mutta ei näy vielä missään listauksissa, joten saatavuus/hinta?
Meridakin on liittynyt kohdelistaan omalla panoksellaan, eikä vaihtoehto olisi ollenkaan hullumpi. Kunhan taas löytäis runkosetille hinnan...

Olisko vaihtoehtona myös 29er täysjäykkis? Onkohan tuollaisessa jotain probleemia maantiesarjan kanssa levyjarruilla vai onko se vaan vähän turhan järeä ulkonäöltään?

kaikki muut osat suunnilleen löytyy (kiekot, Force osasarja, putkiosat rungon mukaan myöhemmin), mutta runkoa vailla. Olisko the raadilla jotain jäätäviä ehdotuksia edellämainittujen lisäksi?

----------


## Pexi

> Mistäs nuo olet Pexi hankkinut? Sopis munkin settiin...Vai oletko itse modannut?



Omaa tuotantoa ovat. Rudy Projectin Rydonit oli kasattu ruuveilla siten, että mitään teippauksia ei tarvinnut tehdä, joten oli nopea homma. Kynäruiskulla maalia kolme-neljä kerrosta, pintaan toiset kolme kerrosta lakkaa kilikalipullosta, välissä aina hetki kuivausta kuumailmapuhaltimella. Aikaa meni kyllä toista tuntia ja ehkä muutama olutkin.

Mutta on hieno tuo Gulffisi; vanteet, numerolätkä ja vielä nuo vaihtajavivut - törkeän viimeisteltyä jälkeä!

----------


## Mihail

Nyt kun kaksi vuotta haudottu tätäkin projektia on jo aika tehdä asialle jotain, kun itsekseen ei ole edennyt.Rautaromut jotka lähtee hiekkapuhallukseen ja maalaukseen siistittynä ja oiottuina. Runko ja kaikki kuvan osat tulevat samaan väriin ja satulatolppa, ohjainkannatin ja ohjaustanko tulevat jollain toisella värillä. Mahdollisesti mustalla ja runko osineen mahdollisimman lähelle sa-int väriä.Modernisoidakin täytyy kun nyt on kerran mahdollista. Ajattelin asentaa vanhojen fauberien tilalle pyörätohtorin sovitteet jasiis kasettikeskiön ja jonkun miehekkään kampisatsin johon olisi tarkoitus askarella isänmaa henkinen bash.Samalla välitystä täytyy keventää. Tämänhetkinen 19-52 ratastus oli aivan liian raskas tuollaiseen edustuspyörään.Takarattaaksi on jo hankittu uusi 19 hampainen ja asennettu paikoilleen takanavan huollon yhteydessä. Onko ehdotuksia sopivaksi eturattaan kooksi?

----------


## Lassard

^^ Sulla saattaisi olla pulverimaalaus hyvä vaihtoehto. Yleensä sama firma sekä hiekkapuhaltaa ja pulverimaalaa, niin säästyy roudaamisia/kustannuksia ja pinta on kestävä.

----------


## Jula

Välitykset riippuu maastosta, käyttötarkoituksesta ja ajajan kunnosta.

Jos ne vanhat Fauber kammet on kunnossa, niin edullisemmaksi tulis säätää välitystä takarattaalla. Mutta saahan Faubereihin pienempiä eturattaitakin kun 52T. Mulla on itsellä 46T. Pyörätohtorilta löytyy 48, 44, 40 ja jopa 32 hampainen Fauberiin.

----------


## Mihail

^^Appiukolla on firma joka hoitaa pintakäsittelypuolen alusta loppuun, säästyy paljon kustannuksia. Ellei ota huomioon kuinka paljon kustannuksia 
appiukon tytär mulle aiheuttaa . :Hymy: 

^Käyttötarkoitus pyörällä on siis ihan kaupunki ajoa ja naatiskelua, hoidetaa raskaampi puoli toisilla pyörillä.

Vanhat fauberit olivat niin kieroksi vääntyneet että oikein häijyä teki polkea pyörällä. Ehkä se sitten on tuo 44 tai 46 etupäähän.

----------


## Tassu

Uusi fixi-projekti alkaa taas. Rakentuu varmaan aika nopsaan, kun suurin osa osista tulee Nishikistä, joka todennäköisesti saa itselleen viimeisen maininnan eli rip.

----------


## J T K

Projekti valmistui kakkosvaiheen osalta, Kempeleen kiekkotohtori viritteli uudet custom-kiekot raamin alle. Ykkösvaiheen rengastuksesta tultiin 1,1kg keposempaan suuntaan, luulisi tuntuvan jo jossain..tavoite 10.x kg kokonaisuudsta ei vielä ihan toteutunut, mutta ei se kaus jäänyt: 11.2kg näytti digitaali.





18" Scandal Super Raw runko
Syntace Vector tanko
Lizard Skins Northshore lukkogripit
Thomson X4 stemmi
Fox F100 RL keula
Hope ohjainlaakeri (2F pickn mix)
Look Quarzt pedaalit
SRAM X9 2x10 voimansiirto 
SRAM X9 vaihteet
Avid Elixir 5 jarrut
Thomson Elite satulaputki
Hopen klamppi
Selle Italia XC satula
Schwalbe Rocket Ron 29x2.25
Notubes ZTR Crest 29" kehät
DT Competition pinnat
Hope Pro 2 Evo navat
Hope pikalinkut

----------


## JWH

Nyt pitäis omaan xc projektiin valita uusi kampisetti deoren tilalle painonsäästö mielessä kestävyydestä tinkimättä. Näitä oon miettiny:
Muita huomioimisen arvoisia kampisettejä? 

Shimano SLX
Shimano XT

Ja kalliimmasta luokasta nää:

Sram x9
Sram xo
Sram xx
FSA K-force light

Pyörään on tulossa sramin x9 vaihteet ja vivut ja tarkoituksena olis saada mahdollisimman toimintavarma setti kevyehköön xc/työmatka ajoon. Aihiona toimii no saint angel. Olisiko jollain kokemusta mitä ei kannata hommata tai miksi joku noista ylivoimaisesti paras juuri tohon käyttötarkoitukseen? Tietenki vaakakupissa painaa myös hinta/laatusuhde.

----------


## Iglumies

Tuosta, niin ei mene pahasti pieleen, lienee aikalailla sama setti tuon x9:n kanssa.
96,24 posteineen.

----------


## LJL

> Nyt pitäis omaan xc projektiin valita uusi kampisetti deoren tilalle painonsäästö mielessä kestävyydestä tinkimättä.



Oletko ajatellut tupla- vai triplakampia? Osa antamistasi kampiseteistä on saatavilla molempina, osa vain toisena vaihtoehtona. Triplakampien 22-24t mummurieska voi pakan välityksistä ja ajotyylistä riippuen olla ihan käytännöllinen, taikka sitten ei.

Truvativin Stylot on kyllä legendaariset, nykymittapuulla ehkä ns. susirumat mutta muuten loistavat.

-Lauri

----------


## JWH

> Oletko ajatellut tupla- vai triplakampia? Osa antamistasi kampiseteistä on saatavilla molempina, osa vain toisena vaihtoehtona. Triplakampien 22-24t mummurieska voi pakan välityksistä ja ajotyylistä riippuen olla ihan käytännöllinen, taikka sitten ei.
> 
> Truvativin Stylot on kyllä legendaariset, nykymittapuulla ehkä ns. susirumat mutta muuten loistavat.
> 
> -Lauri




Kiitos linkistä Iglumies!

Noh tällähetkellä mulla on tossa  triplakammet ja oon ajatellu luopua pienimmästä rattaasta, kun ei sillä  ole ollu paljoa käyttöä muutenkaan joten mun valinta kolahtaa  enemmänkin sinne tuplakampiin. Ulkonäkö on myös yks peruste  hankinnalle... noi nykyinen deoren kampisetti ei oikein iske, vaikka  onki toiminu ja toimii edelleen loistavasti. Niin styloja katselinki  tossa aikasemmin, mut on niin lähellä deoren ulkonäköä. 
Race Facella  jotain huomionarvoisia kampisettejä? Miten noi Shimanon mallit on  verrannollisia esim Sramin malleihin? Mihin malliin xt on  verrattavissa?  

Jos nyt tulee päädyttyä tuplakampiin, niin 3x9 voimansiirto vaihtuu tohon 2x10 satsiin.

----------


## JWH

Saintti saa kammiksi Sramin XX  joten osalistalla jää vielä X9 takavaihtaja ja vaihdevivusto 2x10 kokoonpanolla. X9 etuvaihtajan XX etuvaihtajan hintaero on niin pieni, että taitaa XX mennä etuvaihtajan osalta tilaukseen.
Pikkuhiljaa osasarja vaihtuu shimanosta sramiin  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Kemizti

Vähän huonosti noita projektikuvia, mutta laitanpa tällaiset evoluutio jutut.. eli linkit pariin kuvagalleriaan, missä näkyy kuinka tällähetkellä ajossa olevat pyörät ovat muuttuneet nykyiseen ulkoasuunsa:

http://s183.photobucket.com/albums/x225/Kemizti/Canyon/  <<-- Canyon Nerve XC:n muutosprosessi..

http://s183.photobucket.com/albums/x...mizti/Intense/  <<-- Intense Uzzi VPX:n kehitys nykyiselleen..

http://s183.photobucket.com/albums/x...ti/GaryFisher/ <<-- GaryFisher Cobia:n todella maltillinen evoluutio..

----------


## tienlaita

Hiljaa hyvä tulee.  Alkaa 58cm Kona muotoutua.  Lyhyt on 2010 rungon reach, (pidensivät 2011).   120mm stemmi alkaa tuntua kokeiltavalta, pitempää ei nyt ole.  Saddle-Handbar 54cm, Saddle setback 55-60mm ja korkeus keskiöstä 78cm.  Sen tiesinkin tilatessa että 60cm olisi sovittunut kivemmin koska en halua hirveästi droppia. Vaan standover ratkaisi myös.  Siedetään spaceripinoa nyt sitten.  Olen 184/89cm.

175mm kammet,  24-34-44 rattaat, takana 13-23 kasipakka.  CXP33, Hope Pro 2, 36h.  

Brooks B17. Controltech Formidable 44cm.

----------


## A.B.

Pitkästä aikaa oli hetki aikaa viettää projektin parissa, joka alkaa saamaan vähän hahmoa:



Jotenkin tuo halpis-cc-levari-haarukka ei näytä istuvan kokonaisuuteen... Joten olen alkanut haikailemaan Salsan Vaya roadhaarukan perään  :Nolous:  Olisiko muita hyviä vaihtoehtoja jota voisitte suositella levari CC-pyörän keulalle?

----------


## Tactica

Ensimmäinen osista kasattu jäykkäperäni koki tänään ensimmäiset kunnon testit. Saattaa olla, että asennuksissa tuli mokattua jotain pahasti (jätinkö kejut liian pitkiksi?), sillä vähän enemmän reis-ruista antaessa ketju luisti monta kertaa hampaan tai kaksi. Ilman kuskia vaihteet toimivat säätöjen jälkeen kuitenkin hyvin. Noin muuten liikahti semi-kevennysmielessä valituilla osilla erittäin kivasti. Kokonaisuutta en ole päässyt punnitsemaan, mutta alle 10, 5 kg tienoilla pitäisi olla.

Galleria viimeistä kertaa kiiltävistä pakkauksesta revityistä osista Flickerissä, muutama esimerkkikuva ohessa.



Osaluettelo:

Runko: On-One 456 Carbon Limited Edition 18" Matt Black with black decals
Ohjainkannatin: On-One Smoothie Mixer
Spacerit: Hope Space Doctor Black
Keula: Rock Shox Revelation RLT Dual Air 150 mm Black
Vanteet: Mavic CrossTrail 2012 UST 26" Wheelset
Keskiöt: Mavic
Pinnat: Mavic
Renkaat: Kenda Small Block Eight 1.9 UST
Jarrut: Avid Elixir 9 Carbon with 160 mm HS1 Rotors

Kampisetti: Shimano XT Chainset 10 Speed M780 Black
Kasetti: Shimano XT Cassette 10 Speed M771
Ketju: Shimano XTR 10 Speed M980
Polkimet: Shimano XTR M985 Clipless Trail

Vaihtajat: Shimano XTR 10 Speed M980
Etuvaihtaja: Shimano XTR 10 Speed M981
Takavaihtaja: Shimano XTR 10 Speed M980 SGS Long Cage

Stemmi: On-One CNC
Ohjaustanko: Easton Haven Mag 711 mm
Gripit: Lizard Skins Lock-on Peaty Black

Satulaputki: Thomson Elite InLine 410 mm Black
Satulaputken kiinnike: Thomson Black
Satula: Selle Italia C3 Genuine Gel Saddle 2011 Manganese Rails

----------


## Mihail

^Hiton hieno, kyllä musta on aina vaan musta. Letkuista vielä kun nappaa pätkät pois niin kokonaisuus on korea.

----------


## Plus

Kakkosmaantiepyörä kehittymässä:

• Bottecchia SPX Professional 1990, koko 59, alkuperäinen maali ja tarrat. Kokonaan kromattu maalin alta.
_Columbus SPX® "Superbutted" tube set with increased thickness for professional cyclists, ideal for large frames. Double-butted tube ends, helical reinforcements.
_
• Mavic Reflex CD 32h Choruksen navoilla
• Veloflex Roubaix 25mm tuubit
• Täysi Athena 11 -osasarja valkoisilla vaijerinkuorilla ja valkoisilla hoodseilla, 53/39
• Chorus Aero-tolppa ja Campan kiristyspultti
• Campagnolon vaijerinstopparit vaakaputkeen
• Selle San Marco Regal valkoisena ja titaanikiskoilla
• Campagnolo Record-ohjainlaakeri
• 3ttt:n Competizione -tanko ja Cinellin quill-stemmi, valkoinen Fizik Microtex -tankonauha
• Look Keo Bladet
• Elite Ciussi -pullotelineet

Vähän tämän näköinen siis tulossa, mutta modernilla osasarjalla:



Vanhojen C-Record, Croce d Aune tai Chorus -osien hinnat on uuden Athena-osasarjan yläpuolella joten totesin että ei ole järkeä niitä hommata... Nyt kun tulee 11-v osat niin voi heittää hiilariset aerokiekotkin alle parissa minuutissa.  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Mää noista maantiepyöristä oiken mtn tiedä, mutta Plussan prokkis näyttä kutkuttavan hienolta.

----------


## J T K

*Huokaus*

Mielettömän upea Botecchia!

----------


## Plus

> Mää noista maantiepyöristä oiken mtn tiedä, mutta Plussan prokkis näyttä kutkuttavan hienolta.







> *Huokaus* Mielettömän upea Botecchia!



Kiitos!  :Hymy:  Runko löytyi Sveitsistä, ja oli aika patinoituneessa kunnossa. Perusteelisen puhdistuksen ja pienen paikkamaalauksen jälkeen kuitenkin näyttää ihan siistiltä kuten tuossa tänään ottamassani kuvassa. Vahasin rungon aamulla kahteen kertaan ja siemailin samalla espressoa, ei hullumpaa...  :Hymy:

----------


## J_K

Plussalla on kyllä upea Bottecchia

----------


## N-K

Oma projekti alkaa valmistua. Ens viikolla päässee jo ajelemaan ekat testit. Vielä puuttuu jonkun verran osaa.
Ihan kaikki ei menny putkeen osavalinnoissa, mutta eiköhän pienillä jekkufikseillä tosta ihan hyvä tule.

----------


## Plus

> Oma projekti alkaa valmistua.



Siellähän on mun entinen Pace taustalla...

----------


## N-K

> Siellähän on mun entinen Pace taustalla...



Oma ikuisuusprojektinsa sekin. Hienosti on runko kyllä pelittänyt.
Ihme touhua kun on alkanut valkosia pyöriä kerääntyä. Aiemmin en olis muuta hankkinut kuin mustaa.

----------


## zeizei

> Oma projekti alkaa valmistua. Ens viikolla päässee jo ajelemaan ekat testit. Vielä puuttuu jonkun verran osaa.
> Ihan kaikki ei menny putkeen osavalinnoissa, mutta eiköhän pienillä jekkufikseillä tosta ihan hyvä tule.



No nyt on kyllä todella tyylikästä tulossa. Lisää kuvia kaivataan.

----------


## elasto

Vanhasta maasturin jäykkäperärungosta ja kaikista ykkösfillarin varaosista on rakenteilla tällainen työmatkafillari. Tuo jäykkä keula saapui tällä viikolla ja nyt vielä odotellaan loppuja osia. Noissa kakkoskiekoissa on vaan väärät renkaat ja jarrulevyt tällä hetkellä. Jarrulevyt vaihtuu, kun uudet jarrut saapuvat ja renkaiksi ajattelin kaivaa tuolta laatikosta 2,0" Furious Fredit. Jos tällä on hyvä/hauska ajaa työmatkoja, niin täytyy varmaan laittaa tuo crossari myyntiin, koska ovat turhan samanlaisia fillareita eikä kaikille riitä aikaa.

----------


## JWH

> Vanhasta maasturin jäykkäperärungosta ja kaikista ykkösfillarin varaosista on rakenteilla tällainen työmatkafillari. Tuo jäykkä keula saapui tällä viikolla ja nyt vielä odotellaan loppuja osia. Noissa kakkoskiekoissa on vaan väärät renkaat ja jarrulevyt tällä hetkellä. Jarrulevyt vaihtuu, kun uudet jarrut saapuvat ja renkaiksi ajattelin kaivaa tuolta laatikosta 2,0" Furious Fredit. Jos tällä on hyvä/hauska ajaa työmatkoja, niin täytyy varmaan laittaa tuo crossari myyntiin, koska ovat turhan samanlaisia fillareita eikä kaikille riitä aikaa.



Elastolla tulossa aikalailla kevyttä settiä! Onko toi keula 1000 gramman vai 700 gramman versio? Oon katellu samanlaista lenkkikäyttöön toiseks keulaks.

Pistän  nyt oman tänne, kun on taas jälleen projektina. Osia on lähteny ja  uusia on tullu. Saintista on lähteny koko shimanon voimansiirto ja  tilalle pistetty sramia. Tilauksessa on vielä takapakka, ketjut,  etuvaihtaja (sram xx), vaihdevivut sram x9, x0, xx jälkimmäinen vipuina  tai grippareina. Grippareista ei mitään kokemusta, mutta kuuntelen  mielellään jos jollain on käytännön kokemusta grippareiden ja vipujen  eroista, hyvät ja huonot puolet?

Kuvatusta projektista:

----------


## Musashi

Kuis tuo Angel noin pitkää keulaa huolii? Muistin että 100mm suosittelivat.

----------


## JWH

Hmm joo 100mm keulaa suosittelee, mutta on nyt siinä uuden keulan hakintaan asti..

----------


## Lassard

Tässä yks puolitekoinen, "Vuodet ei kulu, ne kuluttaa" pitää kyllä tämän kohdalla paikkansa. Tarkoituksena tehdä vielä vähän rähjääntyneemmän oloiseksi, mutta teknisesti miltei uuden veroiseksi.

----------


## t-man

> renkaiksi ajattelin kaivaa tuolta laatikosta 2,0" Furious Fredit. Jos tällä on hyvä/hauska ajaa työmatkoja...



Jos työmatkaa ajattelit asfaltilla, niin en suosittele fredejä. Suosittelen kojakkeja, jotka on törkeen kepeät, mutta kestävät silti hiekkaa ja lasiakin. Itse ajelin kesän fredeillä ja se ujellus mikä niistä lähti otti pannuun. Kojakit on äänettömät ja nopeet  :Hymy:

----------


## AK-87

Lassardilla hauska prokkis  :Hymy:  Mielenkiintoista nähdä valmiina! En tiedä paljonko tuo rakentelutyyli on fillaripuolella muodissa, mutta intterwebsissä muistelen törmänneeni vastaavaan tyyliin autopuolella. Ruostuttavat peltejä hapoilla ja auringolla...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Juha_H

> Bottis



Tästä tulee varmasti tyylikäs peli! Yksi asia on pakko kysästä, eli mistä meinasit nuo  Campan vaijeristopparit löytää? Mulla kun on italoraacerissani Shimpan stopparit ja pelkona että runko syöpyy noiden kohdalta kun kyseessä on ainoa epäpyhä osa koko fillarissa  :Hymy:  . (ok, polkimetkin on Ranskasta, mutta sentään vanhalta mantereelta)

----------


## LJL

> Kuis tuo Angel noin pitkää keulaa huolii? Muistin että 100mm suosittelivat.



Tätä jo pohdittiin tuossa aikaisemmin tässä ketjussa (sivulla 95), ja lopputulema oli se että ei pitäisi tulla käytännön ongelmia… Makuasiat erikseen. Mutta tuossa pyörässä alkaa olla nyt niin hienoja/kalliita yksittäisiä komponentteja kiinni, että totaalisen sillisalaattivaikutelman välttämiseksi ehdottaisin 150mm keulan heivaamista rohkeasti kuuseen. Suuntaa resursseja ensin tasapainoisen kokonaisuuden muodostamiseen, ja sitten mieti ostaako 250€ XX-gripparit  :Vink:  (tai niin ainakin minä tekisin)

-Lauri

----------


## LJL

> se ujellus mikä niistä lähti otti pannuun



 Ujeltaako Raivoreetu jollain ultraäänitaajudella kun se on niin kevyt?  :Leveä hymy: 

-Lauri

----------


## t-man

> Ujeltaako Raivoreetu jollain ultraäänitaajudella kun se on niin kevyt? 
> 
> -Lauri



Tarpeeksi ku pumppaa paineita, silee asfaltti ja kova vauhti= tuomiopäivän ääni pidemmän päälle...tosin jos kuuntelee musaa samalla niin sit ei haittaa  :Hymy:  Mutta ei ne kyllä kauaa ajoja kestä

----------


## Lassard

> Lassardilla hauska prokkis  Mielenkiintoista nähdä valmiina! En tiedä paljonko tuo rakentelutyyli on fillaripuolella muodissa, mutta intterwebsissä muistelen törmänneeni vastaavaan tyyliin autopuolella. Ruostuttavat peltejä hapoilla ja auringolla...



Autopuoleltahan tämäkin on inspiksensä saanut. Jenkit ovat tosin rotanneet niitä iänkuisia Shwinnejään jo jokusen tovin:

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/

----------


## Takamisakari

Rottalookki voisi toimia hienosti vähän modernimpaankin vehkeeseen. Mulla olis yks ittekasattu maastosinkula (piti tehdä osista, mutta tehtiin sitten pääasiassa kaupastaostetuista osista, eli budjetti karkas totaalisesti..) joka suorastaan huutaa "rottausta". Alumiinia voi vaan olla hankala saada ruostutettua, vai onko?

----------


## JWH

> Tätä jo pohdittiin tuossa aikaisemmin tässä ketjussa (sivulla 95), ja lopputulema oli se että ei pitäisi tulla käytännön ongelmia… Makuasiat erikseen. Mutta tuossa pyörässä alkaa olla nyt niin hienoja/kalliita yksittäisiä komponentteja kiinni, että totaalisen sillisalaattivaikutelman välttämiseksi ehdottaisin 150mm keulan heivaamista rohkeasti kuuseen. Suuntaa resursseja ensin tasapainoisen kokonaisuuden muodostamiseen, ja sitten mieti ostaako 250€ XX-gripparit  (tai niin ainakin minä tekisin)
> 
> -Lauri



Ehkä ne xx gripparit voidaan jättää listalle viimeisiin hankitoihin jos nyt ylipäätänsä nihin päätyy. Miltä Rock Shox Sid rlt kuulostais kokoonpanossa ton 150mm keulan tilalla? Sid olis vielä kaikenlisäksi kevyt ja sopis vielä budjettiin  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## xlh82

> Rottalookki voisi toimia hienosti vähän modernimpaankin vehkeeseen. Mulla olis yks ittekasattu maastosinkula (piti tehdä osista, mutta tehtiin sitten pääasiassa kaupastaostetuista osista, eli budjetti karkas totaalisesti..) joka suorastaan huutaa "rottausta". Alumiinia voi vaan olla hankala saada ruostutettua, vai onko?



Ei ole välttämättä vaikeaa, löytyy ruostemaalia (aiemmin oli tuon plasti-koten tekemää mitä pääsin kokeilemaan tekstuuriltaan ja oli kuin olisi ollut aidosti ruostetta.
Nyt on vaihtunut valmistaja mutta myyjä on sama, voinevat varmaan kertoa onko vastaavaa kamaa. En ole itse käyttänyt tuota mutta messuilla näin aikanaan.
http://www.pintanikkarit.fi/kauppa/index.php?tid=42

----------


## xlh82

> Rottalookki voisi toimia hienosti vähän modernimpaankin vehkeeseen. Mulla olis yks ittekasattu maastosinkula (piti tehdä osista, mutta tehtiin sitten pääasiassa kaupastaostetuista osista, eli budjetti karkas totaalisesti..) joka suorastaan huutaa "rottausta". Alumiinia voi vaan olla hankala saada ruostutettua, vai onko?



Ei ole välttämättä vaikeaa, löytyy ruostemaalia (aiemmin oli plasti-koten tekemänä mitä pääsin kokeilemaan tekstuuriltaan ja oli kuin olisi ollut aidosti ruostetta.
Nyt on vaihtunut valmistaja mutta myyjä on sama, voinevat varmaan kertoa onko vastaavaa kamaa. En ole itse käyttänyt tuota mutta messuilla näin aikanaan.
http://www.pintanikkarit.fi/kauppa/index.php?tid=42

----------


## elasto

> Elastolla tulossa aikalailla kevyttä settiä! Onko toi keula 1000 gramman vai 700 gramman versio? Oon katellu samanlaista lenkkikäyttöön toiseks keulaks.



780g on valmistajan ilmoittama paino. Itse punnitsin kyllä muistaakseni jotain yli 800g täyspitkällä kaulalla.





> Jos työmatkaa ajattelit asfaltilla, niin en suosittele fredejä. Suosittelen kojakkeja, jotka on törkeen kepeät, mutta kestävät silti hiekkaa ja lasiakin. Itse ajelin kesän fredeillä ja se ujellus mikä niistä lähti otti pannuun. Kojakit on äänettömät ja nopeet



Varmaan kukaan ei ole mulle vielä tähän mennessä noita Fredejä suositellut, mutta sellaiset löytyy jo varastosta, joten laitan ne ensin alle ja katsellaan sitten jotain muuta jos eivät kelpaa. Tarkoitus olisi pitää tuo kuitenkin maastopyöränä ja ajella sillä myös helppoja polkuja. Slickseillä en viitsisi sitä raiskata.

----------


## Keevo

Terveppä terve. 

itsellänikin on pieni fillariprojekti tässä meneillään.
Tämmöinen oli lähtökohta (tai on tuohonkin nyt jo vaihdettu osia siitä kun se mulle ekan kerran tuli mutta..)


Ja tässä vaiheessa mennään nyt..


Loput osat on jo käyneet oven takana, mutta sattuneesta syystä en ollut arkiaikaan päivällä himassa.. Toivonmukaan pyörä on ajokunnossa loppuviikosta..  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Miltä Rock Shox Sid rlt kuulostais kokoonpanossa ton 150mm keulan tilalla? Sid olis vielä kaikenlisäksi kevyt ja sopis vielä budjettiin



 Sidi on erittäin hyvä vaihtoehto hinta/paino-suhteessa, esim. tällä hetkellä lähtisi torilta 250€ http://www.fillari-lehti.fi/torikuva...16393567_m.jpg

-Lauri

----------


## A.B.

Mulla CC-projekti on edennyt koeajoasteelle:
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/7970100/

Viimeksi kun kuvan pyörästä postasin sain pari tosi hyvää vinkkiä, joten jos tuossa näyttää joku hassulta niin vinkit otetaan ilolla vastaan! Koeajojen perusteella olen vähän nostanut kahvoja (kääntämällä tankoa). Seuraavaksi olis tarkoitus viedä pyörä+kuski paikalliseen kivijalkaliikkeeseen saamaan BG-tuomio...  :Nolous: 

EDIT: Miten ihmeessä noita pinbikeen ladattuja kuvia sää näkymään eli mistä sieltä irtoo kuvan osoite?

----------


## kmw

A.B:n kuvat eivät näy täällä.

Hieno valkoinen Tuntsa tuossa vähän ylempänä.

----------


## Jahvetti

> EDIT: Miten ihmeessä noita pinbikeen ladattuja kuvia sää näkymään eli mistä sieltä irtoo kuvan osoite?



Menet sen ison kuvan päälle ja klikkaat hiiren oikean puoleisella napilla ja valitset kuvan osoitteen kopioinnin. Siihen vielä ne img tagit.

Hieno krossari :Hymy:

----------


## ZeiR



----------


## A.B.

Tekninen harjoitus tuon pinbike kuvan liittämiseksi:

----------


## kmw

^

----------


## Tank Driver

Sovereigneja ei ole maailmassa ollenkaan liikaa. Yhdyn myös kooämween nyrkkiin.

----------


## IncBuff

Salaa olen Van Nicholasin titaanirosseja kuolannut. Iso peukku täältäkin, ehkä minäkin vielä joskus.

----------


## jojo^^

> Laitetaan nyt vielä tännekkin.. Pientä projektiahan tähän jää. Renkaat, levyt (tulossa) punasella keskustalla (http://www.ashima.com.tw/products_01_01.html) ja tarkotus vielä hommata paremmat kuoret ja vaijerit punasena. Nyt on jotkut jämäkuoret varaston perukoilta. Uutta satulaakin vois miettiä.
> *Kuva: BeOne maasturi val-pun-mus, sivu 94*



Jahas, levyt lojuneet kaapissa kuukauden verran.. Josko sitä ruuvais vihdoin kiinni

----------


## elasto

Toivottavasti noi punaiset pultit on titaania eikä alua jos meinaat niillä nuo levyt kiinnittää?

----------


## jojo^^

> Toivottavasti noi punaiset pultit on titaania eikä alua jos meinaat niillä nuo levyt kiinnittää?



Kyllä ne alua näyttäs olevan (http://www.ashima.com.tw/products_01_07.html). Vuoden verran oli kiinni vanha setti. Samat torxit ja samat levyt (ilman värillistä keskustaa) eikä mitään ongelmia. Varmuuden vuoksi laitoin kuitenkin nuo uudet torxit ja näin ollen varmistan että aukeaa myös ens kerralla  :Hymy:

----------


## Marsusram

Projekti näki päivänvaloa.
Lumet suli jo, eikä kuuhun laskeuduta, mutta Sipoonkorven Jukolan rakentelua varten kun saisi kiekot kuormakameliin.

----------


## A.B.

Muutaman välivuoden jälkeen otan maantiepyörän varastosta ulkoilmoille, nyt menossa satulan kokeilu (Spessun Chicane testisatula tuossa kuvassa...) Muutenkin on tarkoitus hoitaa sellainen ehostuskierros ja siksi tänne projektien puolelle kuva tässä vaiheessa.

----------


## JuPu80

Tuollainen tuli askarreltua pimeinä talvi-iltoina:



Lähtökohtana oli siis osiltaan puutteellinen, kolhittu ja kummallisen värinen vanha (vihertävä kulta) Raleigh Rialto. Ideana oli rakennella kohtuukustannuksilla sinkula/fixi (flip-flop -navalla.) Fillari on nyt koeajovaiheessa, ja jotain pientä askaretta tuossa vielä olisi. Kumit voisi vaihtaa mustiin, nuo punaiset eivät oikein miellytä. Ehkä punaista voisi olla vannekehien ja napojen lisäksi vaikka vaijerinkuorissa... Katsellaan.

----------


## JohnFr

> Tuollainen tuli askarreltua pimeinä talvi-iltoina:
> 
> *nipsnaps
> 
> Lähtökohtana oli siis osiltaan puutteellinen, kolhittu ja kummallisen värinen vanha (vihertävä kulta) Raleigh Rialto. Ideana oli rakennella kohtuukustannuksilla sinkula/fixi (flip-flop -navalla.) Fillari on nyt koeajovaiheessa, ja jotain pientä askaretta tuossa vielä olisi. Kumit voisi vaihtaa mustiin, nuo punaiset eivät oikein miellytä. Ehkä punaista voisi olla vannekehien ja napojen lisäksi vaikka vaijerinkuorissa... Katsellaan.



Aikoinaan itsekin vastaavan Ralen omistaneena tuo miellyttää meikäläisen silmää. Vaikka renkulat ovatkin aika hassun väriset...

----------


## donM

^^Itse lähtisin noiden kiekkojen kohdalla huomattavasti klassisemmille linjoille, varsinkin kun muu kokonaisuus on tuollainen ajattoman tyylikäs.
Vaikka pääasiahan tietenkin on, että omistajalla on hyvä dädä niin satulalla kuin linssin takana!

----------


## Tank Driver

Törkyisen hieno Rale! Tosin, itse kullituksen ja eri sävyillä kullitettujen ystävänä karsastan uudelleenmaalaamista.

----------


## JuPu80

Kiitän ja kumarran kehuista... Punaiset kiekot ovat tosiaan aika pornahtavat, ne olivat sellainen heräteostos Ebaystä (Sulo Vilen -syndrooma: kun halvalla sai). Täytyy katsella, miltä pyörä näyttää mustilla kumeilla ja pohtia sen jälkeen, teenkö kiekoille jotain.

Mietin pitkään itsekin, että onko rungon ylimaalaaminen ihan kauheaa raiskaamista, mutta koska vanha maalipinta oli karussa kunnossa, toivon saavani synninpäästön : ) Rungon maalaaminen on peruuttamaton toimenpide, eikä oikeasti hienoja hyvin säilyneitä vanhoja runkoja pitäisi maalata "pilalle"... Mun mielestäni runkoon tuli ihan kiva "jotain vanhaa, jotain uutta" -teema kun jätin muhvit ja tarrojen ympäristön maalaamatta. Pyörä näyttää edelleen vanhalta, mikä oli tarkoituskin (uusia saa kaupasta, joten uuden näköistä ei kannata rakennella...)

----------


## Pave

Nyt melkein jo harmittaa, että omasta Rale-projektistani puuttuu vielä keula. Siroccon runko löytyi metallinkeräyspisteestä, mutta keula oli pudonnut jo aiemmin jonnekin matkan varrelle...  :Irvistys:

----------


## Jatasa

Tommonen palapeli olisi kasattavana. Vielä uupuu mm takaiskari huollosta, ohjainlaakeri, navat + hilppeet sekä bashring. Lisää kuvia tulee, kunhan kivijalkaliike saa tilauksensa perille ja pääsen laittamaan ohjainlaakeria ja sitä kautta ohjaamoa paikalleen...

----------


## Human Traffic

^ Eineksiä hyvään soppaan..

----------


## JohnFr

> Tommonen palapeli olisi kasattavana. Vielä uupuu mm takaiskari huollosta, ohjainlaakeri, navat + hilppeet sekä bashring. Lisää kuvia tulee, kunhan kivijalkaliike saa tilauksensa perille ja pääsen laittamaan ohjainlaakeria ja sitä kautta ohjaamoa paikalleen...



Täpäreistä mitään ymmärtämättömänä, Nicolait on lähes poikkeuksetta mahtavan näköisiä! Iso plussa tuolle!

----------


## rav

Talvi alkaa pohjan perukoillakin taittua, ja ikuisuusprojektiltakin välillä tuntunut alamäkijyrä alkaa hiljokseltaan muotoutua. Meikäläiselle saapuessaan vehje oli vähän lohduttomassa kunnossa, joten paikkamaalia on talven aikana kulunut ns. riittävästi. Nyt ollaan kuitenkin voiton puolella ja kuljetaan taas "omilla renkailla". Pienesti kuitenkin vielä projektiasteella, jarruletkujen vaihto pitäisi suorittaa ja tankoa voisi ehkä inan lyhentää (nyt 915mm...  :Leveä hymy:  ). Nyt voisi mallimerkintääkin ehkä tarkentaa, eli ehkäpä kyseessä olisi evoluutiomalli Giant Glory DH Air, kun kummankin pään joustoista vastaa ilmaiskari (edessä ponputtaa Rokkarin Boxxer R2C2 Protonen dualair-ilmaruodolla ja takana Manitou Evolver ISX-6). Painoa vehkeellä suhteellisen siedettävät 18.2kg tällä hetkellä, katsotaan josko kesä viilaisi lukeman pari sataa grammaa alemmas  :Hymy:  Alkaisi kyllä jo poltella kokea, miten vehje kulkee, kun vain pääsisi johonkin vähän mäkisempään kylään kokeilemaan...

----------


## Jatasa

> **Pähee DH-Giant**



Näkevätkö silmäni oikein, eli ovatko Giantin jarrulaikat Superstarin floating rotors:it? Oliko etulaikan kiinnitys miten kivutonta, vai pitikö keulan PM-kiinnikeestä viilailla materiaalia pois? Tietäisin asennoitua jo valmiiksi oman projektin kohdalla, sillä kuten kuvastani (ehkä) näkee, niin Rokkari + Superstar floating rotor -kombo olisi tulossa tännekkin.

 Ainakin Foxin keulojen kanssa noilla laikoilla on ollut ongelmana tuo PM-kiinnityksen kohta, mihin jarrulevy hinkkaa siinä määrin, ettei etukiekko pääse pyörimään lainkaan.

----------


## rav

> Näkevätkö silmäni oikein, eli ovatko Giantin jarrulaikat Superstarin floating rotors:it? Oliko etulaikan kiinnitys miten kivutonta, vai pitikö keulan PM-kiinnikeestä viilailla materiaalia pois? Tietäisin asennoitua jo valmiiksi oman projektin kohdalla, sillä kuten kuvastani (ehkä) näkee, niin Rokkari + Superstar floating rotor -kombo olisi tulossa tännekkin.
> 
>  Ainakin Foxin keulojen kanssa noilla laikoilla on ollut ongelmana tuo PM-kiinnityksen kohta, mihin jarrulevy hinkkaa siinä määrin, ettei etukiekko pääse pyörimään lainkaan.



Jep, superstaran laarista ovat laikat lähtöisin. Tuon nykyisen boxxerin kanssa ei ole tarvinnut viilailla mitään, eli laikka mahtui pyörimään suorilta. Ei sinne suurta väliä jää (~1mm), mutta jääpä kuitenkin  :Hymy:  Vanhemmanmallisen boxxerin kanssa joutui viilaamaan 203mm adapterista siivun pois, että sopi pyörimään, mutta tässä tosiaan selvisi ilman työstöä.

----------


## Mihail

Vielä puuttuu nahkaremmit ohjaustangosta ja takaritilästä, sitten tämä on valmis.
Tässä nyt tälläinen välipysäkkikuva tän päivän kokoamiskiiman jäljiltä.

----------


## stoked stem

"head patch" kiinni nipparella?

----------


## Sirkkeli

> "head patch" kiinni nipparella?



Liiman kuivumista odotellessa..?

H**vetin komee konkeli kyllä. *peukku*

----------


## LJL

> Vielä puuttuu nahkaremmit ohjaustangosta ja takaritilästä, sitten tämä on valmis.
> Tässä nyt tälläinen välipysäkkikuva tän päivän kokoamiskiiman jäljiltä.



Haha, SA Int -fillari, jota letkeämpää (kirjaimellisesti) runkoa saa hakea. Toimii myös hyvin maastossa.

-Lauri

----------


## Mihail

Kiitoksia kehuista!
Tosiaan keulakoriste tuossa vielä liimaantumassa ja muotoutumassa paikoilleen noiden nipparien avulla.
Ja tuli tänään poikettua huovinrinteen sotilaskotiin sen verran että on nyt myös nuo irtoremmit hankittuna.
Sit vielä niitit pitäisi hankkia. 
Tosiaan pyörän geometria on luokkaa sohva, eli todella letkeä ajaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## JuPu80

Hieno on Mihailin inttipyörä. Kyllähän tuolla kylillä voisi kruisailla. Omasta koulutushaarasta johtuen jäi aikoinaan traumatkin hankkimatta, joten hyvältä näyttää  :Hymy:

----------


## nilsson



----------


## donM

> EVIL



Gimme MORE!

----------


## nilsson

> Gimme MORE!



Jäi kuvat aika vähiin niputtamisen ajalta. Nyt versiossa 0.97:

----------


## AK-87

No nyt on muuten jäykkäperässä tyyliä, aijaijai!  :Hymy:

----------


## nilsson

Kiitoksia. Mustia kampia se vielä huutais ja yhdet ois ollut hyllyssäkin, mutta niihin pitäis hommaa uusi keskiö ja rattaat joten nyt sai harmaat kelvata.

----------


## AK-87

Ei ole kyllä huono noilla harmaillakaan. Saisi Iivöl tehdä AM-rungonkin mun puolesta, saattaisin olla kiinnostunut...

Editti: Siis AM-täpärirungon.  :Hymy:

----------


## Pelle Peloton

> Jäi kuvat aika vähiin niputtamisen ajalta. Nyt versiossa 0.97



Mikä satula sulla on tuossa?

----------


## nilsson

> Mikä satula sulla on tuossa?



Vanha luottojakkara SDG Bel Air RL.

----------


## wiggum

Näköjään crc:n poistosta rantautunut muutama Evili  :Hymy:  Itsekin vuosi takaperin poistin sieltä kelly greenin.

----------


## nilsson

> Ei ole kyllä huono noilla harmaillakaan. Saisi Iivöl tehdä AM-rungonkin mun puolesta, saattaisin olla kiinnostunut...
> 
> Editti: Siis AM-täpärirungon.



Jotain tolla rintamalla on kehitteillä, Facebookissa oli vähän aikaa sitten jotain juttua.



"A little All Mtn build on the prototype 150mm Uprising! 65 deg HA / 13.25 BB in the low position! Filip Polc just won the Spanish Open Enduro on her this weekend!"





> Näköjään crc:n poistosta rantautunut muutama Evili  Itsekin vuosi takaperin poistin sieltä kelly greenin.



Näin pääsi käymään kun vahingossa tuli tarjous vastaan. Värit oli vaan jo vähissä kun tuohon heräsin, keltainen olisi tullut jos kokoja olisi ollut.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Kylläpäs hianoja pyöriä kasaillaan... Laitetaan nyt oma viimeisin projekti vähän vitsinä tähän väliin, kun nyt kuitenkin on pyöräprojektista kyse.

----------


## twentyniner

[IMG] Transition Trans AM 29 by Kimmo71, on Flickr[/IMG]


Kesää ja projektia pukkaa...Transition Trans AM 29 by Antero H.  ei siis omani, vaan frendin. sen verran hyvältä näyttää, että pakko oli laittaa näytille.

----------


## LJL

> Kesää ja projektia pukkaa...Transition Trans AM 29 by Antero H.  ei siis omani, vaan frendin. sen verran hyvältä näyttää, että pakko oli laittaa näytille.



Kaverin 29-projekti on hieno, ja niin on sinunkin tuo pyöräsi kuvassa oleva!! Peukkua.

-Lauri

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Täällä kun on esitelty erittäin hienoja pyöriä ja projekteja niin iteäkin alkoi innostaa pyörän kasaus. Vähän aikaa sitten tuli ostettua tuo enska/maastovehje ja tuo koulu/tyämatka pyöräkin löytyy.

Siis tarvitsen maantiepyörän.Pyörä tulisi ihan normi maantieajoon, ehkä jopa porukkalenkeillä. Maastopyöräilyn ohella varmasti erittäin hyvää treeniä. Hinta budjetti on näillä näkymin alle 2000, mutta tämä on varmaan pidemmän ajan projekti(?), eli nyt tärkein osa on se runko. Haluaisin mattamustan ja tietenkin edullisen. Ei tarvitse olla kuitupyörä ( edullisiahan ne eivät ole ) joten siisti alumiini kelpaa. Hinta varmaan jossain 300-700 välillä jos tuota alle 2k koko budjettia miettii?

Osasarjaksi meinasin ehkä shimpan 105 tai ultegra. Ja muita pienempiä osia ehtii miettiä myöhemminkin, kun on se runko minkä ympärille alkaa kokoamaan.

Siis ehdotuksia köyhän miehen maantiekiiturille  :Leveä hymy:  tai pikemminkin rungolle.

Ps. Eli jotain tuon suuntaista: http://www.google.fi/imgres?q=matte+...w=1236&bih=737

Edit. Siis tuo musta on ehdotus, mutta muitakin saa ehdotella!

----------


## hemppa

> Siis ehdotuksia köyhän miehen maantiekiiturille  tai pikemminkin rungolle.



Planet X:llä on kaikenlaista runkoa alessa. Mm. tollanen kuvan mukainen Pro Carbon runko 377e http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/...medium___black

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Tuo näyttää kyllä hyvälle eikä ole hinnalla pilattu.

----------


## KilledByDeath

Halpa alumiinirunko: http://bike-x-perts.com/droessiger-r..._from_store=de

----------


## MRa

> Planet X:llä on kaikenlaista runkoa alessa. Mm. tollanen kuvan mukainen Pro Carbon runko 377e http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/...medium___black



Rakentelin talvella ittelle jäykkäperämaasturin On-One:lta (kaiketi samaa puulaakia PlanetX:n kanssa) tilaamaani kiinarunkoon ja tuli just sellainen ku olin toivonukin - jämäosista halpa käyttöfillari.

Huomaa, ettei tossa tuu ku runko, tarviit vielä keulan yms kilkettä tietty.

Löytyypä tuollainen muotivärikin:

----------


## Iglumies

Tämmöinen odottaa tallissa hilppeitä.

----------


## Justiina

Mitkä tuollaisessa pyöräprojektissa on suurimmat haasteet ja riskit?

Entä onko ihan tuhoon tuomittu ajatus lähteä lähes kokemattomana ja juuri mistään mitään tietämättömänä kokoamaan itselle fillaria? Tiedän yhden projektin kokemuksella mitä 80-luvun retkipyörä on syönyt ja varastossa odottaa retropyörän raato niinikään täyttä remonttia, mutta nämä nykypyörät vaikuttavat jotenkin niin paljon teknisemmiltä ja ensimmäinen haaste olisi jo siinä, että osaisi valita oikeanlaisia ja yhteensopivia osia fillariin. Kuitenkin työkalut siis pysyvät käsissä ja halu ottaa asioista selvää on kova. Projektin ei myöskään tarvitsisi olla valmis hetkessä, vaan olisi sellainen pidemmän aikavälin juttu.

Ajatus lähti siitä, kun on nyt muutaman sata kilometriä ajellut ekalla "oikealla" pyörällä ja nyt alkaa hahmottua, mitä oikeasti haluaisi - eikä sitä saa valmiina kaupasta kun on tällainen kanantaluttaja. Lisäksi tuo yksi kunnostusprojekti oli älyttömän hauska ja opettava. Pelkään vain, että uuden fillarin kasaus voisi ehkä olla liian iso pala?

----------


## Tomsson

Tämmöstä niputtelen verstaassa. Ohjainlaakeri vielä, niin saa nokan kuntoon. Sitten tulee kuva valmiista

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Pelkään vain, että uuden fillarin kasaus voisi ehkä olla liian iso pala?



Tuskin sentään. Joitakin erikoityökaluja tarvitse projektin läpiviemisessä, mutta muutoin homma on ihan lätyn kääntöä.

----------


## Justiina

^ Mutta entä osien valinta - mietin vain, että tuleeko nöösille helposti kalliita hutiostoksia, että osat onkin vääränlaisia ja epäsopivia toisiinsa nähden? Vai onko homma sen jälkeen helppoa, jos päätän ensin haluta vaikkapa Shimanon 105 osasarjan, loputko vain sitten sen mukaan?

Vai olisiko kuitenkin järkevämpää vain päivittää nykyiseen pyörään uusia palikoita kuten paremmat vaihteet, pienemmät kahvat, kapeampi tanko, kenties lyhyemmät kammet ja samassa yhteydessä miettiä välitykset uusiksi, vaihtaa ehkä kiekotkin...? Tämä oli siis ensimmäinen ajatus, mutta alkoi tuntua että rahaa palaa paljon ja lopputulos ei sittenkään ole täydellinen kun runko on lähtökohtaisesti snadisti iso. Ja tuntuisi typerältä vaihtaa uudehkoon, periaatteessa ihan toimivaan peliin paljon osia. Tästä syntyi ajatus kasata se itselle täydellinen menopeli - joko uusi crossari ja myydä nykyinen pois tai sitten maantiefilo ja jättää crossari kakkospyöräksi.

Yritän ajatella tätä myös järjellä enkä vain fillari- ja projektikuumeen sumentamana  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## CamoN

> Vai olisiko kuitenkin järkevämpää vain päivittää nykyiseen pyörään uusia palikoita kuten paremmat vaihteet, pienemmät kahvat, kapeampi tanko, kenties lyhyemmät kammet ja samassa yhteydessä miettiä välitykset uusiksi, vaihtaa ehkä kiekotkin...? Tämä oli siis ensimmäinen ajatus, mutta alkoi tuntua että rahaa palaa paljon ja lopputulos ei sittenkään ole täydellinen kun runko on lähtökohtaisesti snadisti iso.



Niin se taitaa olla että lähtökohtaisesti kallein vaihtoehto on uuden pyörän kasaaminen itse puhtaalta pöydältä. Kuitenkaan halvalla ei pääse tässäkään harrastuksessa, ihan sama mitä päätyy tekemään - ennemmin tai myöhemmin kulman takaa löytyy se tarve jota täyttämään tarvitsee uuden pyörän. Onko se sitten kauppiaalta kokonaisena ostettu uusi, käytettynä ostettu (ja mahdollisesti omin käsin päivitetty/kunnostettu), se oma vanha ruoska jota on päivittänyt lyhyemmän tai pidemmän ajan kuluessa tai uusi runko tms. johon ottaa osia omasta hyllystä tai omasta luovuttajapyörästä.

Rakentelemaan jos lähtee niin siitä rungosta kannattaa tykätä aika paljon, ettei ala puolessa välissä epäilyttää. Älä siis ainakaan yritä tehdä ykköspyörää siitä vehkeestä jonka tiedät olevan jo lähtökohtaisesti huonosti tarkoitukseensa sopiva.

----------


## Juha_H

> Niin se taitaa olla että lähtökohtaisesti kallein vaihtoehto on uuden pyörän kasaaminen itse puhtaalta pöydältä.



Toisaalta elinkaariajateltuna itse kasaamalla voi päästä halvemmalla vaikka alkukustannukset onkin lähes 100% varmasti kalliimmat kuin valmiissa pyörässä. Kun osat valitsee huolella niin tarvetta niiden päivittämiseen ei (välttämättä) ole niin paljoa kuin valmiin "pakettipyörän" osissa.

Nii ja se kasaaminen on todella helppoa, etenkin jos kaapista löytyy tarvittavat työkalut. Hankalin vaihe on tosissaan niiden osien hankinta jos aiempaa kokemusta ei ole, mutta eiköhän täältä apua saa kun kysyy. Sudenkuoppina nyt ainakin keskiön kierteet ja etuvaihtajan kiinnitys.

----------


## Justiina

^^ Mutta onko itse kasaaminen aina kalliimpaa kuin valmiina ostaminen? Mikäli projektille varaa reilusti aikaa, esim. vuoden, niin onko realistista olettaa löytävänsä suurimman osan komponenteista - runkoa myöten - tarjouksesta? Olisiko näin mahdollista päästä samoihin hintoihin valmisfillarin kanssa?

Juuri oikeanlainen runko on kyllä perusedellytys, että leikkiin lähtisin. Perimmäinen ideahan tässä oli nimenomaan saada juuri oikeankokoinen ja muutoinkin mieluisa fillari, joten siitä kriteeristä en tinkisi. Eri asia sitten, löytyykö oikeankokoista (ja -väristä ja -hintaista) runkoa mistään.

Mutta onko nyt siis niin, että sisälukutaidolla, maalaisjärjellä ja suht kätevillä käsillä varustettu ihminen voi suoriutua projektista kunnialla vaikkei asiantuntemusta omasta takaa valmiiksi löydykään?

Edit: Juha_H ehtikin väliin.  :Hymy:  Laitan tämän ajatuksen vielä takaraivoon muhimaan ja tavailen tuota hyllystä löytyvää fillarikirjaa. Ja jos vaikka vähän koittaisi selvitellä onko niitä unelmarunkojakaan edes olemassa... Jos nyt tähän projektiin hyppään niin olen kyllä pitkälti tämän foorumin ja saatavilla olevan kirjallisuuden ym. nettitiedon varassa 

Edit 2: Niin ja olen selvinnyt fauber-keskiön purusta ja kasauksesta - voinko siis uskotella itselleni selviäväni vähän nykyaikaisemmistakin tsydeemeistä kierteineen? Etuvaihtaja kuullostaa kyllä pelottavalta...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kaakku

Eihän se muuta vaadi kuin että mietit nyt mitä OIKEASTI haluat ja sitten topikki pystyyn, tältä foorumilta varmasti löytyy apua jos jokin asia askarruttaa. Sekä nyt kun ollaan budjetilla liikenteessä niin varmasti myös apua tarjousten bongaukseen. 

Oma 29-projekti on sellaisessa tilassa että runko ja kiekot makaavat varastokopissa. Sähköpostissa olisi tarjolla sopiva keula mutta täytyy vielä katsoa onko valuuttaa lunastaa se omaksi, kun tässä olisi kaikkea muutakin..

----------


## Justiina

Kiitokset vastanneille  :Hymy:  Pistin fillarisuositus-puolelle oman ketjun pystyyn, jossa metsästän pieniä maantie- ja cyclocrossrunkoja. Saas nähdä, palaanko vielä joskus tähän ketjuun oman projektini kanssa  :Hymy:

----------


## hemppa

Kyllä sitä halvalla saa cyklonkin kasaan kun jaksaa kytätä tarjouksia. Näistä alkoi mun CX-projekti:

Kiekot: Shimano Ultegra WH-R601, 197 €
Kahvat: Shimano 105 ST-5703, 169 €
Runko: Scott Cross Comp 2007, 121 €
Kammet: Shimano 105 FC-5603, 59 €
Keula: Specialized Crux (carbon), 60 €

Kaikki osat uusia. Jos olisin ollut vähän nopeampi, niin Saldenilta olis saanut ylivuotiset Ultegra -kahvatkin 99e (ilman vaijereita tosin).

----------


## CamoN

> Toisaalta elinkaariajateltuna itse kasaamalla voi päästä halvemmalla vaikka alkukustannukset onkin lähes 100% varmasti kalliimmat kuin valmiissa pyörässä. Kun osat valitsee huolella niin tarvetta niiden päivittämiseen ei (välttämättä) ole niin paljoa kuin valmiin "pakettipyörän" osissa.



Toisaalta taas yrityksen ja erehdyksen kautta tulevia virheostoksia voi tulla ellei ole rautaista ammattitaitoa taustalla ja tietää tasan tarkkaan mitä hakee. Jos miettii vaikka yksinkertaisia ajoasentoon ja ajotuntumaan vaikuttavia osia - ohjaustankoa, ohjainkannatinta ja satulatolppaa. Ohjaustangon leveyden ja kulmat pystyy vielä joten kuten veikkaamaan jos on joku vastaava kapistus vanhassa pyörässä, mutta ohjainkannattimen valinta voi mennä aika vaikeaksi jos runko on mitoiltaan vieras. Sama juttu satulatolpan muotojen kanssa - onko se suora vai onko setbackia jne.

Tuollaisten sovitusongelmien kiertäminen onnistuu kun laittaa jäitä hattuun, suunnittelee huolella ja ostaa palikoita vähän kerrallaan eikä koko läjää samassa paketissa Saksasta. Kuitenkin joku "ylimääräinen" palikka saattaa jäädä hyllylle kun pyörä on valmis, samaan tapaan kuin sen valmispyöränkin kanssa sitten kun päivityskierre alkaa.

----------


## Iglumies

Kyllä yhden pyörän verran täytyy aina olla osia kotona, totesin tämän taas kerran, kun sattui sopiva Society runko kohdalle (tuossa muutama viesti ylempänä)
Kuvaa ei voi vielä laittaa noista sovitusosista, mutta jahka saan oikean keulan...

----------


## Tomsson

> Kyllä yhden pyörän verran täytyy aina olla osia kotona, totesin tämän taas kerran, kun sattui sopiva Society runko kohdalle (tuossa muutama viesti ylempänä)
> Kuvaa ei voi vielä laittaa noista sovitusosista, mutta jahka saan oikean keulan...



Mikäs sen hienompaa kun vapaapäivänä rassailla fillareita. Itse eilen ruuvailin Sunnin atomeiksi ja samalla puunasin palikat pöydälle riviin.
Sitten Ragley telineeseen ja palikoita kiinni. Niin ja tarratkin sai itse liimailla  :Cool: 

Näin kun tekee, niin jatkossa se vaatii vain pienen kipinän kun alkaa taas vaihtamaan osia rungosta toiseen. Aina on rassaamista, jos vaan haluaa  :Kieli pitkällä:  Vaikka eihän tuommoinen transplaatio juuri paria tuntia enempää vie vaikka rauhassa touhuaa.
Tosin, nyt jo vaikuttaa siltä että toi Ragley on mun the jäykkäperä joten Sunnin kohtalo on mikä lie...

----------


## hemppa

Joo kyllä sitä ainakin stemmejä pitää olla useampi, niitä kun saa jo parilla kympillä. Ja sitten kun sopivat mitat löytyy niin voi satsata johonkin hipompaan ja myydä ylimääräiset. Sama satulatolppien kanssa. Säätämistähän siinä tulee, mutta sehän on juuri pyöräprojektin suola  :Hymy:

----------


## adrianus

Ekat tyypit ajettu. Seuraavaksi jarruletkujen ja vaihdevaijerin kimppuun.

----------


## Vrad

Ja hanki joku Jaguaari merkki tohon kylkeen.. Toi vihree yksinään ei toimi, ei edes neessä legendaarisissä 'British Racing Green" värisissä urheiluautoissa..  :Vink:  vitsi vitsi  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Uomo

Jotain tekemistä sadepäiviksi.  :Hymy:

----------


## JohnFr

> Jotain tekemistä sadepäiviksi.



Aina vaan enemmän kaduttaa, kun menin myymään oman Raleighini. Näenkö väärin, vai puuttuuko etuvaihtajasta puolet?

----------


## Uomo

> Aina vaan enemmän kaduttaa, kun menin myymään oman Raleighini. Näenkö väärin, vai puuttuuko etuvaihtajasta puolet?



Ihan oikein näet. Mutta ei tässä projektissa tarvitakaan vaihtajia.  :Vink:

----------


## groovyholmes

kun olen nyt kasaamassa itselleni kaupunkisinkulaa on-onen macinato runkoon jonka taka spacing on ilmoitettu 120mm, ja olen kovasti laittamassa siihen fsa f.gimondi singlespeed chainsettiä 48hampaista, ja macinaton ilmoituksessa muistaakseni suositellaan 103mm jis keskiötä ja fsan sivuilla 110mm keskiötä, niin voisiko joku kertoa olisiko mun mahdollista laskea ketjulinja jotenkin valmiiksi, jolloin saisin ostaa ja asentaa kerralla oikean mittaisen keskiön ja nauttia suorasta ketjulinjasta??? niin ja suomentaa se ketjulinja että onko se niinkun matka pyörän keskiosasta ketjun keskelle sivuttaissuunnassa vai miten se nyt menee??

----------


## maggis

Aina pitää joku pyörä olla rojektissa, ja kun dolani valmistui ni piti keksii jotai. Ahaa! vaihdepyörä maantielle puuttuu. Succistelu ja täysii meneminen ei niin kiinnostanu, joten kasataa sit retkipörä. surly cc koossa 52. Tästä lähetään.

----------


## Tank Driver

Letkut lyhentämättä, jumalaton spaissaripino, kiekot lainassa rovvan pyörästä ja renkaat varaston seinältä. CRC:n ja Rosen sekoilusta johtuen mm. kiekkojen kilkkeet ovat vielä matkalla. Kasailin nyt  tuohon malliin, että kehtaa huomenna luovuttaa tuoreelle ylioppilaalle.

----------


## maggis

> kun olen nyt kasaamassa itselleni kaupunkisinkulaa on-onen macinato runkoon jonka taka spacing on ilmoitettu 120mm, ja olen kovasti laittamassa siihen fsa f.gimondi singlespeed chainsettiä 48hampaista, ja macinaton ilmoituksessa muistaakseni suositellaan 103mm jis keskiötä ja fsan sivuilla 110mm keskiötä, niin voisiko joku kertoa olisiko mun mahdollista laskea ketjulinja jotenkin valmiiksi, jolloin saisin ostaa ja asentaa kerralla oikean mittaisen keskiön ja nauttia suorasta ketjulinjasta??? niin ja suomentaa se ketjulinja että onko se niinkun matka pyörän keskiosasta ketjun keskelle sivuttaissuunnassa vai miten se nyt menee??



Keskiön mitta on se, mitä valmistaja suosittelee. Ainoa asia mikä rungon valmistajan infosta kiinnostaa noin yleensäkin on keskiömuhvin mitta ja kierteen tyyppi.

----------


## Grandi66

Loppu kesän pikaprojekti jämäosista.

----------


## larppa

No nyt on jo riittävän pieni kuva.

----------


## kianto

Nyt starttasi minun ensimmäinen projekti. Tarkoitus herättää henkiin romukasasta pelastettu vuosituhannen vaihteen Tunturi equillar. Alkuperäisestä joustokeulasta ei ole enää mihinkään, olisiko teillä mielessä millainen jäykkä teräskeula olisi sovelias tuohon aihioon. Olin mittaavinani että tuon vanhan keulan axle-to-crown mitta olisi noin 44 cm.

----------


## Halloo halloo

> No nyt on jo riittävän pieni kuva.



Repesin.

----------


## Peregrinus

> Nyt starttasi minun ensimmäinen projekti. Tarkoitus herättää henkiin romukasasta pelastettu vuosituhannen vaihteen Tunturi equillar. Alkuperäisestä joustokeulasta ei ole enää mihinkään, olisiko teillä mielessä millainen jäykkä teräskeula olisi sovelias tuohon aihioon. Olin mittaavinani että tuon vanhan keulan axle-to-crown mitta olisi noin 44 cm.



On One cromo 26er fork

Tuollainen oli omassa Tunturin maasturissa aikoinaan.

----------


## Lasol

Tarvitsen pyörän kauppareissuja varten. Löysin sinkula-aihion roskiksesta. Mitä osia tähän tarviin?



Kuvassa tarkotuksella vaan takaosastoa, koska edessä oleva 52 (plus joku pienempi) eturieska jää olemaan, etuvaihtajan toki heivaan. Sinkulakitti? Ostettu vai teenkö ite? Minkälainen ratas jos teen ite? bmx ratasko tms? Minkälaiset kettingit?

6-pykäläinen shimano 600 vaihtaja tossa takana on, en usko että on kasettipakka.

Ei ole tarkotus tehdä viimosen päälle hienoa, muuten se pöllitään kaupan pihasta. Toimiviva arkipyörä siis. Miten pääsisin helpoimmalla? En ole kovasti tuohon vielä keskittynyt, mitä nyt suoran stongan vaihdoin.

----------


## Iglumies

Nyt alkaa olemaan projekti enää pelkkää ajoa vailla.

----------


## Terwis

> Tarvitsen pyörän kauppareissuja varten. Löysin sinkula-aihion roskiksesta. Mitä osia tähän tarviin?
> 
> 
> 
> Kuvassa tarkotuksella vaan takaosastoa, koska edessä oleva 52 (plus joku pienempi) eturieska jää olemaan, etuvaihtajan toki heivaan. Sinkulakitti? Ostettu vai teenkö ite? Minkälainen ratas jos teen ite? bmx ratasko tms? Minkälaiset kettingit?
> 
> 6-pykäläinen shimano 600 vaihtaja tossa takana on, en usko että on kasettipakka.
> 
> Ei ole tarkotus tehdä viimosen päälle hienoa, muuten se pöllitään kaupan pihasta. Toimiviva arkipyörä siis. Miten pääsisin helpoimmalla? En ole kovasti tuohon vielä keskittynyt, mitä nyt suoran stongan vaihdoin.



Vanha pakka on kierrepakka. Ja ruosteesta päätellen aivan hiivatin tiukassa kiinni.
Ei tarvitse tehdä muuta kuin vaihtajat mäkeen ja rataspakan tilalle bmx vapaaratas.
Jos nyt on maantietanko kiinni niin sitäkään ei tarvitse vaihtaa. Tee siitä bullhorn tanko. Paljon mukavampi kuin suora tanko.

----------


## Salomo

> Vanha pakka on kierrepakka. Ja ruosteesta päätellen aivan hiivatin tiukassa kiinni.
> Ei tarvitse tehdä muuta kuin vaihtajat mäkeen ja rataspakan tilalle bmx vapaaratas.
> Jos nyt on maantietanko kiinni niin sitäkään ei tarvitse vaihtaa. Tee siitä bullhorn tanko. Paljon mukavampi kuin suora tanko.



Tai jos vielä roisimman vaihtoehdon haluaa niin senkun jättää pakan paikalleen, heittää vaihtajat vaihtajat hiivattiin ja lyhentää ketjut sopiviksi. Ajelee sitten sillä välityksellä millä ketjulinja on about suora (joka tietysti kannattaa tsekata ennen kuin sitä ketjua pätkii).

----------


## arisaast

e:tuplaviesti

----------


## arisaast

Pyöräprojektin aloittaminen kiinnostaisi. Nykyinen täysjoustomaasturi (Radon qlt) on ihan ok, mutta jotain parempaa tekisi mieli. Ajelu on itsellä aika xc-tyyppistä ja ainakin maraton-kisoja tulisi ajeltua jokunen vuodessa. Tuohon Radoniin on tullut kuitenkin päivitettyä palikkaa ja vaihdeltua kuluvia osia, joten suurin osa komponenteista olisi varmaankin vielä käyttökelpoisia. Runko on kuitenkin itsessään jo melko vanha ja itseasiassa aika painavakin. Tämä runko on siltä aikakaudelta ettei valmistuksessa ole käytetty mitään hienouksia. Niinpä olenkin pohtinut mahdollisuutta siirtää osat uuteen runkoon parilla pikku päivityksellä. 

Mitä käytännössä tulee ottaa huomioon osien yhteensopivuudesta eri runkoon? Meneekö kiekot, vaihtajat, jarrut, jne aina heittämällä eri runkoihin? Toisaalta, mitä runkoa suosittelisitte? Budjetti on rajallinen, joten se rajaa vaihtoehtoja. 

Torilta olen katsellut ja ostatellut ko. yksilöä, joka lienee vielä myynnissä: http://fillaritori.com/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=6780
Saksan maalta saisi Sparkin alurungon kohtuu edukkaasti: http://www.bike-components.de/produc...ell-2009-.html

Kommentteja noiden runkojen erosta/järkevyydestä projektirungoiksi? Saakohan ko. alurungoista kisakelpoista peliä aikaan XT/Reba-tason palikoilla..

----------


## Pyörällä ja autolla

Kuvia ei vielä ole kun ei ole pyöräkään vielä mun luona, mutta projektiksi on tulossa Panasonic maantiepyörä. Tyyppiä en nyt millään muista mutta alkuperäisessä kunnossa se on. Vanteiden rihtausta, uutta rengasta ja muuta pientä säätämistä eli koko pyörä käydään jokaista laakeria myöden läpi.
Kehtaisko sillä lähteä uudempien maantiepyörien kanssa samalle viivalle.

----------


## larppa

> Mitä käytännössä tulee ottaa huomioon osien yhteensopivuudesta eri runkoon? Meneekö kiekot, vaihtajat, jarrut, jne aina heittämällä eri runkoihin? Toisaalta, mitä runkoa suosittelisitte? Budjetti on rajallinen, joten se rajaa vaihtoehtoja. 
> 
> Torilta olen katsellut ja ostatellut ko. yksilöä, joka lienee vielä myynnissä: http://fillaritori.com/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=6780
> Saksan maalta saisi Sparkin alurungon kohtuu edukkaasti: http://www.bike-components.de/produc...ell-2009-.html
> 
>  Saakohan ko. alurungoista kisakelpoista peliä aikaan XT/Reba-tason palikoilla..



Yhteensovitettavia palikoita on keula, takaiskari, putkiosat (stemmi, ohjaustanko, satulaputki) satulaputken kiristyspanta, etuvaihtaja (ylä-/alaveto ja kiinnitys), keskiölaakeri, ohjainlaakeri, vanteet (navan leveys)

Keula: kaulaputken halkaisija 1 1/8" vs tapered ja kaulaputken pituus riittävä emputken pituuteen nähden ja keulan todellinen mitta (axel-crown) jotta geometria pysyy suunniteltuna
Takaiskari: Pituus. Molemmissa ehdottamissasi tosin tulee mukana
Stemmi: kulma ja pituus uuden rungon geometriassa
Satulatolppa: pituus ja halkaisija
Satulaputken klemmari: halkaisija
Keskiölaakeri: Laakerin pituus (68mm)
Ohjainlaakeri: http://www.aheadset.com/about-bicycl...-manufacturers
Vanteet: Takanavan leveys ja akselien paksuus (9,12,15,... mm)
Jarrut: jarruletkujen pituus, letkun reitti voi olla eri uudessa rungossa

Tällä tarkistuslistalla aloitin oman projektin juuri tuon Sparkin ympärille. Onneksi linkkaamasi Spessu on liian pieni, niin ei ruvennut kaduttamaan.  :Hymy:  Joulu tullee seurantakoodin mukaan tänään.

----------


## hemppa

Meillä asuvalle naiselle oon rakentelemassa maastopyörää Giant Arete rungon ympärille ja keula aiheuttaa päänvaivaa. Alustavasti olin ajatellut RS reconia (solo air), mutta kun sopivaa tarjousta ei ole tullut vastaan ja värikin on vähän niin ja näin niin alkanut harkitsemaan myös jäykkää keulaa. Oikeaa Maastoajoa™ pyörä tuskin tulee kovinkaan paljon näkemään. Olisko foorumilaisilla suosituksia hinta/laatusuhteeltaan hyvästä keulasta n.100e hintaluokassa? Kuski on siis pienikokoinen nainen, joten kevyehkö ja löysähkö keula hakusessa jos joustomalliin päädytään. Värikoodaus tulee valinnassa näyttelemään myös suurta osaa.

----------


## elasto

> Meillä asuvalle naiselle oon rakentelemassa maastopyörää Giant Arete rungon ympärille ja keula aiheuttaa päänvaivaa. Alustavasti olin ajatellut RS reconia (solo air), mutta kun sopivaa tarjousta ei ole tullut vastaan ja värikin on vähän niin ja näin niin alkanut harkitsemaan myös jäykkää keulaa. Oikeaa Maastoajoa™ pyörä tuskin tulee kovinkaan paljon näkemään. Olisko foorumilaisilla suosituksia hinta/laatusuhteeltaan hyvästä keulasta n.100e hintaluokassa? Kuski on siis pienikokoinen nainen, joten kevyehkö ja löysähkö keula hakusessa jos joustomalliin päädytään. Värikoodaus tulee valinnassa näyttelemään myös suurta osaa.



http://www.carboncycles.cc/?s=0&t=2&c=43&

Mulla on tuolta tilattu jäykkä hiilarikeppi. Menee kyllä vähän yli 100 euron budjetin.

----------


## hemppa

> http://www.carboncycles.cc/?s=0&t=2&c=43&
> 
> Mulla on tuolta tilattu jäykkä hiilarikeppi. Menee kyllä vähän yli 100 euron budjetin.



Hieno keula, mutta vähän turhan arvokas.

----------


## Frank

Kellariin pöllähti seuraava projekti, Marin Muirwoods jostain -90 luvun puolesta välistä. Periaatteessa ihan ajokunnossa mutta etuvaihtaja ei toimi ja renkaat pitää uusia (kellarissa vanhoja renkaita ainakin aluksi).Takakiekosta on myös yksi pinna kadonnut matkan varrella.  Pesulla ja puunauksella saa siis käyttökelpoisen pelin. Vaihteet saattaa vaihtua uudempiin ja parempiin mutta mitään isoa en ala tekemään.

Googlen kuvahaku paljasti värityksien perusteella vuosimallin olevan -95

----------


## ppikkupe

> Ei ole tarkotus tehdä viimosen päälle hienoa, muuten se pöllitään kaupan pihasta. Toimiviva arkipyörä siis. Miten pääsisin helpoimmalla? En ole kovasti tuohon vielä keskittynyt, mitä nyt suoran stongan vaihdoin.



Shimano 600 oli ihan ok osasarja, joten itse saattaisin miettiä kahdesti, konvertoisinko sinkulaksi vai en... Jos vaihtajat on edelleen hengissä, niin todennäköisesti ehkä en. 

Siihen oli aikanaan ihan hyvä syy, kun polkupyörään kehitettiin vapaaratas ja sittemmin myös vaihteet.

----------


## Kender

Elikkä oma projekti on melkein 20v Kona Niihau. Tarkoitus olisi muuttaa sinkulaksi. Onko vinkkejä keskiön ulos saamiseksi? Aika pirullisesti jämähtänyt kiinni.

Mistä kannattaa haalia jäykkää käytettyä keulaa? Joka paikassa joustoja vain myynnissä.

----------


## Marsusram

> Elikkä oma projekti on melkein 20v Kona Niihau. Tarkoitus olisi muuttaa sinkulaksi. Onko vinkkejä keskiön ulos saamiseksi? Aika pirullisesti jämähtänyt kiinni.
> 
> Mistä kannattaa haalia jäykkää käytettyä keulaa? Joka paikassa joustoja vain myynnissä.



Keskiön irrottamisessa on konsteina lämpö ja liuotus, eikä liikaa lekaa.
Ennen vaikka käyttää liikkeessä kuin särkynyt runko.
(harmittaa aikanaan AA:sta rikotut kierteet)

Paras jäykkä keula tuohon projektiin on Kona Project
Oikea pituus, kaulaputken halkaisija ja jarrukiinnitys kannattaa tarkistaa.
Nettihuutokaupoista voi hakea retrompaa ja uusiakin saa Konamyyjiltä.

----------


## hemppa

> Meillä asuvalle naiselle oon rakentelemassa maastopyörää Giant Arete rungon ympärille ja keula aiheuttaa päänvaivaa. Alustavasti olin ajatellut RS reconia (solo air), mutta kun sopivaa tarjousta ei ole tullut vastaan ja värikin on vähän niin ja näin niin alkanut harkitsemaan myös jäykkää keulaa. Oikeaa Maastoajoa™ pyörä tuskin tulee kovinkaan paljon näkemään. Olisko foorumilaisilla suosituksia hinta/laatusuhteeltaan hyvästä keulasta n.100e hintaluokassa? Kuski on siis pienikokoinen nainen, joten kevyehkö ja löysähkö keula hakusessa jos joustomalliin päädytään. Värikoodaus tulee valinnassa näyttelemään myös suurta osaa.



RCZ:lla olis tollanen Sason hiilarikeula alennuksessa. Arveluttaa vaan pituus, eli 465mm on drop/head crown -mitta. Meneekö geot vituralleen?

----------


## Kender

> Keskiön irrottamisessa on konsteina lämpö ja liuotus, eikä liikaa lekaa.
> Ennen vaikka käyttää liikkeessä kuin särkynyt runko.
> (harmittaa aikanaan AA:sta rikotut kierteet)
> 
> Paras jäykkä keula tuohon projektiin on Kona Project
> Oikea pituus, kaulaputken halkaisija ja jarrukiinnitys kannattaa tarkistaa.
> Nettihuutokaupoista voi hakea retrompaa ja uusiakin saa Konamyyjiltä.




Kuumailmapuhallinta kokeilin eilen. Ilmeisesti tarvitsee lisää lämpöä vielä. Mikä olisi hyvää liuotinta kyseiseen ongelmaan?

----------


## Kugelschreiber

1€ projekti on jalkaa, kissansilmää ja pitkien valojen polttimoa vaille valmis. Tosin jalan asentaminen vaatisi käytännössä kampien irrottamista, joten saa nähdä jaksaako em. lisävarustetta edes  metskata&asentaa. Laitteessa on muuten muodikkaasti 650B aluvanteet  :Vink:

----------


## jt.syrja

Tuli sitten tehtyä pieni keväthuolto Trekille. Loppujen lopuksi purin koko kamppeen ja vaihdoin väriä sekä kiillotin ja puunasin joka osan ja kasasin uuden vassun kera. Samalla jätin pois takapakan, isoimman ja pienimmän eturattaan, etuvaihtajan, vaihdevivut ja vaijerit. Eli nyt laite on yksinkertainen sinkula ilman ylimääräisiä leluja. Laitan vielä paikalleen muutaman alkuperäisen logon ja katson vielä myöhemmin, josko laittaisin valkoiset teippaukset myös kunhan saan ne...

Linkin takaa kuvia:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/14p2bu59zpsrj2u/_xlYFRcsu7

----------


## ML91

Eli olisin aloittamassa korjaamaan/uusimaan vanhaan (peugeot tube special carbolite 103) pyörääni. Lähtökohtaisesti haluaisin uusia lähes kaiken. En vain oikein tiedä millaisen rataspakan, takavaihtajan, vaihteet yms. tarvitsen. Voisiko joku auttaa minua? .  :Hymy:  
Onko olemassa sellaisia jarrukahvoja joissa on vaihdevivut?

Kuvia:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3vo5om0wci0pln2/Egb1OyWrsk

Kiitos.

----------


## JohnFr

> Onko olemassa sellaisia jarrukahvoja joissa on vaihdevivut?



Kaikki nykyiset (vaihteelliset) maantiepyörät ja cyclocrossit on varustettu sellaisilla (Shimano, SRAM, Campagnolo). Itse ottaisin tuon ikäluokan pyörään hopeiset Campat, Sramin double-tap tai Shimanon STI eivät oikein istu retropyörään.

----------


## Uomo

Tossa ennen ja jäkeen -kuvat retropyörästä, mihin uusittiin lähes kaikki. Omasta puolueellisesta mielestäni lopputulos näyttää ihan hyvältä.  :Hymy:  On mulla tosin myös kaksi retropyörää, joihin en aio laittaa uudempia vaihdeosia. Varaudu myös siihen, että uudet osat erikseen ostettuna maksaa helposti uuden kokonaisen pyörän verran. Toki jos alennusmyyntejä metsästää läpi, niin sitten voi saada ihan kohtuuhintaan.

----------


## adelaine

> Tossa ennen ja jäkeen -kuvat retropyörästä, mihin uusittiin lähes kaikki. Omasta puolueellisesta mielestäni lopputulos näyttää ihan hyvältä.  On mulla tosin myös kaksi retropyörää, joihin en aio laittaa uudempia vaihdeosia. Varaudu myös siihen, että uudet osat erikseen ostettuna maksaa helposti uuden kokonaisen pyörän verran. Toki jos alennusmyyntejä metsästää läpi, niin sitten voi saada ihan kohtuuhintaan.



Naiss!!! Vaihat vaan pullotelineen retrompaan.

----------


## JohnFr

> Tossa ennen ja jäkeen -kuvat retropyörästä, mihin uusittiin lähes kaikki. Omasta puolueellisesta mielestäni lopputulos näyttää ihan hyvältä.  On mulla tosin myös kaksi retropyörää, joihin en aio laittaa uudempia vaihdeosia. Varaudu myös siihen, että uudet osat erikseen ostettuna maksaa helposti uuden kokonaisen pyörän verran. Toki jos alennusmyyntejä metsästää läpi, niin sitten voi saada ihan kohtuuhintaan.



(Mielestäni) pahin tyylivirhe on laittaa vanhaan pyörään uudet STI-kahvat (105, Ultegra, D-A), mutta Tiagran kahvat näyttävät ihan hyviltä tuossa. Ehkä hopeiset Campan kahvat olisivat olleet vielä paremmat, mutta komea noinkin. Plussaa!

----------


## Gibsy

> Naiss!!! Vaihat vaan pullotelineen retrompaan.



Eipä nuo kahvatkaan kovin retrot ole.

----------


## Uomo

Niin täsmennetään vielä, että minulla ei ollut tarkoituksenakaan säilyttää pyörää retrona. 
Laitoin ton nyt tähän niin ML91 näkisi, että miltä vanha runko ja uudet osat näyttää. 

Ajattelin kyllä alunperin laittaa siihen Campaa, mutta sain täydellisen 105:n groupsetin niin halvalla, että päädyin sitten siihen.

----------


## ML91

> Niin täsmennetään vielä, että minulla ei ollut tarkoituksenakaan säilyttää pyörää retrona. 
> Laitoin ton nyt tähän niin ML91 näkisi, että miltä vanha runko ja uudet osat näyttää. 
> 
> Ajattelin kyllä alunperin laittaa siihen Campaa, mutta sain täydellisen 105:n groupsetin niin halvalla, että päädyin sitten siihen.



Hieno fillari.
Tuollaista haenkin, itse aion käyttää campan osia suurimmilta osin. 
Haluan tuoda ”pösön” nykyaikaan uusilla osilla.  :Hymy:  Osaako joku kertoa millainen rataspakka sopisi pyörääni kun en paljoo noista asioista tiedä. Tämä on mun eka kunnon projekti. Osat taitaa olla halvinta tilata netistä?

----------


## JohnFr

> Hieno fillari.
> Tuollaista haenkin, itse aion käyttää campan osia suurimmilta osin. 
> Haluan tuoda ”pösön” nykyaikaan uusilla osilla.  Osaako joku kertoa millainen rataspakka sopisi pyörääni kun en paljoo noista asioista tiedä. Tämä on mun eka kunnon projekti. Osat taitaa olla halvinta tilata netistä?



Pakan sopivuus riippuu siitä, aiotko säilyttää vanhat kiekot vai laitatko uudet. Vanhoihin menee kierrepakka, uusiin kasettipakka.

----------


## ML91

> Pakan sopivuus riippuu siitä, aiotko säilyttää vanhat kiekot vai laitatko uudet. Vanhoihin menee kierrepakka, uusiin kasettipakka.



Olisiko nämä passelit osat?
Rataspakka:
http://www.bike-components.de/produc...Kassette-.html
Jarrut:
http://www.bike-components.de/produc...enbremse-.html
Etuvaihtaja:
http://www.bike-components.de/produc...ell-2012-.html
Takavaihtaja:
http://www.bike-components.de/produc...ell-2012-.html
Kahvat:
http://www.bike-components.de/produc...-10-fach-.html
Kammet yms:
http://www.bike-components.de/produc...ell-2012-.html

Parannus ehdotuksia saa heittää, oikeastaan haluan niitä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vema60

> Olisiko nämä passelit osat?
> 
> Parannus ehdotuksia saa heittää, oikeastaan haluan niitä.



Etsippäs ensin tuohon sopiva takakiekko, ennenkuin tilailet mitään muuta.

----------


## Uomo

Kannattais ehkä ottaa koko gruppo samalla. Tulee halvemmaksi.
http://www.bike-components.de/produc...ne-Naben-.html
Kiekoiksi vaikka Khamisinit: http://www.bike-components.de/produc...fradsatz-.html

Ja ennen tota tilausta kannattaa tarkistaa keskiön kierteet, runkon kiinnikkeet ym., että varmasti uudet osat sopivat runkoon.

----------


## vema60

Edelleen varmista tuo takakiekon kiinnitys. Tuohon ei ehkä sovi pikalinkulllinen kiekko, koska siinä on irrallinen korvake.

----------


## ML91

> Kannattais ehkä ottaa koko gruppo samalla. Tulee halvemmaksi.
> http://www.bike-components.de/produc...ne-Naben-.html
> Kiekoiksi vaikka Khamisinit: http://www.bike-components.de/produc...fradsatz-.html
> 
> Ja ennen tota tilausta kannattaa tarkistaa keskiön kierteet, runkon kiinnikkeet ym., että varmasti uudet osat sopivat runkoon.



Kiitoksia vastauksesta, alan metsästämään tuota osasarjaa netistä jos löytyisi jostain halvemmalla. Kiekkoja katselen samalla. =)

----------


## Juha Rämälä

Onkohan tää nyt sitten pyöräprojekti? Aika alkutekijöissään kuitenkin. Jonkin sortin maantie/cyklorunko näistä kai muodostuu. Tuli tilattua innostuksessa vähän turhan järeetä putkea joten hipoteräsrunko jää seuraavaan kertaan.

----------


## rusti

Löysin Nopsan raadon. Tarkotus ois maalata runko uusiks ja pistää ajokuntoon pienellä budjetilla. Huomasin, että pystyputken ja takahaarukan välinen hitsaus on pettäny. Mitä maksaa jos hitsauttaa jossain vai annanko olla? Satulatolpan kiristin menee tosta läpi. Miten tallan ja haarukan saa irti? Haarukan putkessa on ulokkeet jotka estää ulosvedon.

----------


## JohnFr

Tästä se lähtee:


Tuolle on kokeiltu jos jonkinmoista, mm. kuukausi sitten koitin konvertoida siitä käyrätankosinkulan maantielle. Nyt olis tarkotus varustaa se hiilarikeulalla ja 1x9 voimansiirrolla. Saas nähdä kuinka käy.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Eikös se nouste haarukasta pois tuo stemmin putki, kun löysää kierteet kiristimestä ja vähän paukuttelee kiiloja löysemmälle sisältä? Vai onko joku erilainen systeemi, kuin perus kiilalla kiristyvä? Eihän tuo nyt voi enää olla haarukan putkeä ohjainlaakerin yläpuolella, eihän?





> Miten tallan ja haarukan saa irti? Haarukan putkessa on ulokkeet jotka estää ulosvedon.

----------


## Justiina

Minulla on projektina alkuperäisessä kunnossa oleva 60-luvun loppupuolen maantie-Monark. Voi olla, että rungon joutuu valitettavasti maalauttamaan uusiksi. Onko kellään mitään tietoa siitä, mistä voisi löytää uudet tarrat joko valmiina tai missä ne osattaisiin tehdä valokuvien pohjalta?

Toinen problemos koskee kiekkoja ja renkaita. Vähäisellä ymmärrykselläni päättelin, että vanteilla on tuubit, kun renkaat on liimattu vanteisiin kiinni. Mikäli kiekot ovat vielä muutoin käyttökelpoiset, niin voikohan niihin laittaa nykyaikaiset tuubit, vai mistä kehitän uudet renkaat?

----------


## twentyniner

> [IMG] Transition Trans AM 29 by Kimmo71
> 
> Kesää ja projektia pukkaa...Transition Trans AM 29 by Antero H.  ei siis omani, vaan frendin. sen verran hyvältä näyttää, että pakko oli laittaa näytille.



Lienee enne laittaa tämä projekti näytteille, projektipäälikkö väsyi ja projekti siirtyi minulle  :Hymy:  takanavan adaptereita vaille valmis pyöräsi kuva - ketjuun  :Hymy:

----------


## Grandi66

Nykyinen projekti ja tulee nykyaikaiset vaihteet ja tulee omaan käyttöön. Valitan kuvan laatua, otettu kännykameralla, luokkaa p*ska.

----------


## Juha_H

Noita retropyöriä kasailevan kannattaa katsella campan hopeista Athena-sarjaa. Ainakin musta yksi kauneimmista osasarjoista markkinoilla ainakin retrohenkiseen pyörään ja sisuskalutkin kunnossa. (osasarjalla hintaa esim Bike24:ssa 630e)

----------


## jokirapu

Jos joku haluaisi, niin mä voisin lahjoittaa n. 20v. vanhan Wheeler (muistaakseni 4500) maastopyörän. Alkuperäisosat satulaa lukuunottamatta,kun alkuperäinen valitettavasti varastettiin. mulla on pituutta 170cm, pyörä on vähän turhan iso, eli käy varmaan ainakin 180cm:lle.

----------


## hannurs

Keskeneräisen projektin kuva koeajolta. Pientä vaijerityötä ja voimansiirron komponentit vaihtaa niin kait tuolla alle 200e täysjoustolla kelpaa ajella?

----------


## B2R

> Edelleen varmista tuo takakiekon kiinnitys. Tuohon ei ehkä sovi pikalinkulllinen kiekko, koska siinä on irrallinen korvake.



Kerkesin tilata uudet kiekot (Tiagra-navat) Nopsa Commanderiin ja säikähdin tätä kommenttia. Tänään tuli lähetys. Vaihtajan korvakkeesta oli sen verran ongelmaa, että sen kiinnitysmutteri otti takapakkaan kiinni. Pysyy se korvake paikallaan pelkällä pikalinkullakin. Pikalinkusta ei mitään haittaa näytä olevan.

----------


## golden flash

Morjesta vaan, mulla on projektina 70(?)-luvun alussa valmistettu DBS Golden Flash. Pyörä on 5- vaihteinen ja vaihteisto on Huret Allvit. Kysymys liittyy takarattaisiin ja niiden irroittamiseen. Eli onko DBS-pyörissä kierteillä kasatut rattaat vai tuleeko ne vetämällä pois? Hellästi koitin ruuvimeisselin kanssa nostaa mutta ei tuntunut lähtevän mihinkään.

----------


## lai

Surlyn Troll ja Salsa Fargo on esikuvina. Tilattuna Trollin keula, pitäisi olla alkuviikosta kotosuomessa. Lyhyempi stemmi, runkovaihtajat, Tubuksen tarakka. Katsotaan mikä tästä tulee? Tavoitteena oli rakentaa maastokelpioinen retkipyörä.

----------


## ppikkupe

Terassipyörä pääsi tänään terassilenkille. Nishiki Arrowspeed vuosimallia -89 jos oikein runkomerkkejä luin.



Tarkoitus oli aluksi pelkästään paikkamaalata alkuperäinen turkoosin ja valkoisen värinen runko, mutta reisillehän se meni... Kevyt hionta ja vedin koko rungon purkilla siniseksi. Päällä lakka.

Muuten uusittu lähinnä kulutusosat ml. keskiön vaihto kasettikeskiöksi, täysin uutta komponenttia vain satula ja jarrukahvat. Kiekot ei tietenkään alkuperäiset, mutta ne oli varastossa entuudestaan edellisestä romuprojektista. Osasarja on täysin karvalakkimalliston Suntour Blaze eli hirveästi ei viitsinyt alkaa näkemään vaivaa niiden entisöintiin. Kaikki on toki huollettu, putsattu ja toimii. Hauskana yksityiskohtana soikeat eturattaat (Biopace).

----------


## hannurs

Meinaa nostattaa oikiasti kuumetta hommata vanha kippurasarvinen retkipyörä ja tehdä sellaisesta vastaava "retro" projekti kun kattelee näitä muiden luomuksia. Saisi vain ensin maasturiprojektin valmiiksi  :Hymy:

----------


## Jake_Kona

Olisi 26" canondalen keulaiskariin kyllästynyt siinä määrin, että ajattelin sen mahdollisimman halvalla "jäykistää".
En siis uutta keulaa osta.
Tästä on aikaisemminkin ollut alustavasti puhetta, mutta onko joku onnistuneesti hitsannut lisäputkea lukitsemaan
tälläisen joustokeulan. Niin ettei missään olosuhteissa hitsaus/putki irtoa ja seurauksena iso 0TB

----------


## JohnFr

Projekti edistyy. Jonkinlainen budjetti saatu aikaiseksi sekä laskettu suurpiirteinen paino pyörälle. Tällä hetkellä n. 10,7 kg, laskuista puuttuvat vielä ketju ja takavaihtaja, eli siinä 11 kilon tuntumassa ollaan. Toisin sanoen kolme kiloa pudotettu orkkispainosta...

----------


## skuikka

Ei tuohon Cännäriin kannata mitään hitsata. Laittaa vaan putkiholkin sopivaan väliin. Pura tuo jousto/vaimennushäkkyrä ja ota kuva, on helpompi ideoida.

----------


## arctic biker

Tommosen kaveri isä osti

----------


## arctic biker

Ja ihanasti naturaalisti väärinpäin shiftaava takavaihtaja, huolella finaaliin ajetut kammenrattaat, 7kierrepakka ja asiaan kuuluva kiero taka-akseli. Ynnä kapteenille varsin ahdas pulpetti. Kakkosstokerille liika lyhyt ja kapteenin muijalle taasen liika pitkä tontti. Eikä tohon vehkeeseen kovasti rahaa investoida.

----------


## ppikkupe

> Ynnä kapteenille varsin ahdas pulpetti. Kakkosstokerille liika lyhyt ja kapteenin muijalle taasen liika pitkä tontti.



Mitenkäs se on, kun tuommoisen vehkeen kanssa liikutaan, niin saakos kapteeni valita kurssia, nopeutta saati kadenssia?

----------


## arctic biker

Rovaniemellä Markkinakadulla kesällä -78 kävi vieraita tamdemilla, ajeltiin vähän. Ja ny muutama kilometri eli kovasti kokemusta. tää kaveri on 11 cm pitempi ja hivenen painavampi etten ala kapteeniksi. Miika vaan tykkää polkea hitaalla kadenssilla, eteen 175mm kammet ja taakse 170 korkeintaan, auttaa ny hieman. Ja kapteenihan se päättää laivassakin :Hymy:  Mie ny oon valjakon parempikuntonen kuiten joten no hätä.

----------


## hannurs

Tjooh, ehkä tuli extemporee juttu tehtyä ja haettua tälläinen aihio + toinenkin raato.



Purettuani aikani huomasin takahaarukan pystyputken olevan taipunut. Hivenen koitin oikoa ruuvipenkissä vaan eihän se mihkään taipunut.

Piti ottaa vasara kauniiseen käteen ja oikeni se sen verta että v-jarrujen tapit on kohdillaan joten onnistunee hydraulisten v-jarrujen asennus sikäli mikäli budjetti piisaa.


Vielä lukon poisto, keskiön irroitus ja armoton hionta operaatio ja Hyslerin Hemi Orange pintaan. Loputkin jutut jo hahmottuneet mutta katsotaan katsotaan..... Katutykki tulee kuitenkin.

----------


## lordoosi

Talvi-illoiksi askartelua tiedossa. Tunnistaako joku merkin, tai pyörän iän?


Tuossa se suurin ongelma on


Ennen kaikki oli  paremmin...


Takanapakin on rasvanipalla varustettu. Voisiko "54" olla vuosimalli?

----------


## Jumo

hybridimiehen iltapuhde...

----------


## Tactica

Täpäriprojekti lähestyy osien suhteen valmista. Enää on jäljellä kokoaminen ja muutamien osien odotus. Nukeproof Mega -rungon ympärille on kasautumassa omien grammavaakamittausten mukaan hivenen alle 13 kg rymypyörä 150mm etu- ja takajoustolla. Kiekot, runko ja takaiskari vielä mittaamatta itse, joten valmistajan arvioilla mennään.



Osa
Valmistaja
Malli
Paino mitattu, g

Runko
Nukeproof
Mega
3100

Takaiskari
RockShox
Monarch RT3
210

Keula
RockShox
Revelation RLT Dual Air 150 mm
1698

Keula-akseli
RockShox
Maxle
72

Headset
Nukeproof
Warhead 44IESS 2012
129

Spacerit
Hope
Space Doctor
25

Flat-Polkimet
Nukeproof
Proton 2012
430



Takavaihtaja
Shimano
XTR M980 10 Speed
178

Ketju
Shimano
XTR Chain 10 Speed M980
278

Takapakka
Shimano
XT M771 10 Speed
338

Vaihdevipu, taka
Shimano
XTR M980 10 Speed
104

Gripit
Lizard Skins
Logo Lock-On Bonus Pack - Peaty
113

Ohjaustanko
Easton
Haven Alu Bar 2011
272

Satulatolpan kiristin
Thomson

30

Satula
Selle Italia
C2 Genuine Gel Saddle 2011
269

Etujarru
Avid
Elixir 9 Carbon
215

Etujarrulevy
Avid
HS1 Rotor
137

Etujarrulevyn pultit
Avid
HS1
13

Etujarrun adapteri
Avid
CPS Mounting Bracket
18

Etujarrun adapterin pultit
Avid
CPS Mounting Bracket
18

Takajarru
Avid
Elixir 9 Carbon
215

Takajarrulevy
Avid
HS1 Rotor
91

Takajarrulevyn pultit
Avid
HS1
13

Takajarrun adapteri
-
-
0

Eturengas
Maxxis
Ardent
669

Takarengas
Maxxis
Ardent
670

Stemmi
On-One
Ultralight CNC Stem
108

Ketjuohjuri
E*Thirteen
LG1+
191

Kammet
E*Thirteen
XCX+
580

Keskiö
E*Thirteen
XCX
93

Eturatas
E*Thirteen
Guidering
34

Eturattaan pultit
E*Thirteen
Chainring Bolts
12

Satulatolppa
RockShox
Reverb
538

Etuvanne
Stans Notubes
ZTR Arch EX
774

Takavanne
Stans Notubes
ZTR Arch EX
898

Etunapa
Hope
Pro II Evo
0

Takanapa
Hope
Pro II Evo
0

Etupinnat
DT Swiss
SuperComp
0

Takapinnat
DT Swiss
SuperComp
0

Etunippelit
DT Swiss
ProLock
0

Takanippelit
DT Swiss
ProLock
0

Venttiilit
Stans Notubes
Universal
20

----------


## VanhaPate

> Onkohan tää nyt sitten pyöräprojekti? Aika alkutekijöissään kuitenkin. Jonkin sortin maantie/cyklorunko näistä kai muodostuu. Tuli tilattua innostuksessa vähän turhan järeetä putkea joten hipoteräsrunko jää seuraavaan kertaan.



Mitenkäs tämä projekti etenee?

----------


## Juha Rämälä

> Mitenkäs tämä projekti etenee?



Hitaasti.  :Vink:  Vasta hyvän suunnittelun asteella. Laitan kyllä kuvia jahka ehdin aloittaa.

----------


## Tactica

Tälläinen siitä sitten tuli. 3x10 voimansiirrosta jäänyt pitkähäkkinen takavaihtaja näyttää vähän hölmöltä.

----------


## Human Traffic

Miltäs mega vaikuttaa? Mikä runkokoko? Paljon ajajalla mittaa? Itse samaa runkoa vilkuillut jo pitkään, mutta en ole vielä saannut aikaiseksi tilata. Hyvä geometria ja kohtuu halpa runko, joskin nukeproof tekstit lukee ziljoona kertaa rungossa..

----------


## Timbbe

> Tälläinen siitä sitten tuli. 3x10 voimansiirrosta jäänyt pitkähäkkinen takavaihtaja näyttää vähän hölmöltä.



Hieno!

----------


## Pekka L

Kateellisena katsellut mitä kaikkea jengi on löytänyt romulavalta... nyt sitten osui omaankin silmään jotain.
"Velamos" Made In Czechoslovakia :Kieli pitkällä:  Eli ikää vähintään 20 vuotta.
Ensi katsomalta ihan raato, mutta parin sekunnin tarkastelu paljasti, että tästähän saa pikkurahalla pojalle rassin.
Etukiekko paskana, eturengas murentunut, ketju poikki ja muutenkin valmis.


Tuttu merkki jollekin?


32€:lla siitä tuli tuollainen. Uusi ketju, etukiekkoon kaikki pinnat (viitisen oli poikki, mutten halunnut käyttää vanhoja), eturengas. Vaahtotupet oli nurkissa joutilaana, omaani noita liian pehmeinä en olisi laittanut. Napojen ja ohjainlaakerin puhdistus & rasvaus & säätö, keskiöön vaihdoin laakerikehiin uudet kuulat kun toiselta puolelta oli ruostunut. Laakeripinnat on kromattu, niissä ei ollut moitetta.
Halvemmallakin olisi päässyt, mutta kun hain LBS:sta laakerikuulat & pinnat, otin myös renkaan ja ketjun siitä. Parin euron vuoksi ei viitti ravata ympäri kaupunkia...
Pyörä oli teknisesti just niin hyvässä kunnossa kuin arvelinkin, kilsojahan tuollaisella ei ajeta nimeksikään.
Takarengas + sisärenkaat on alkuperäiset!
Runko + vanteet on putsattu autovahalla. Vanteista tuli oikein kiiltävät kun pintaruosteen jynssäsi pois.
Maali on vähän kulahtanut, mutta ei tulisi mieleenikään maalata tuota "klassikkoa".


Hyvin kulki koeajolla, lähinnä putkelta ajoin :Vink:

----------


## Tank Driver

Hieno on Pekan pojan bemaksi.

----------


## E_K

> Tuttu merkki jollekin?



Hieno fillari! Mulla oli samanmoinen velamos joskus 80-luvun puolivälissä.
Palveli hienosti meikäläistä ja pienempiä sisaruksia vuosikaudet kunnes isä peruutti maasturilla päälle.

----------


## Tomsson

> Tälläinen siitä sitten tuli. 3x10 voimansiirrosta jäänyt pitkähäkkinen takavaihtaja näyttää vähän hölmöltä.



Komeahan tuo, mutta taitaa kuvakulma ja satulan asento vähän kääntää tuota etupainoisen näköiseksi?

Saa nähdä millainen tipu omasta tulee.
Tohonhan pulttaantuu useita keltaisia osia vielä päälle...

----------


## hannurs

Tälläinen sattui tulemaan vastaan ja hinta oli liian houkuttava. 

Kona Dr Dew 2005







Pientä pikapesua Pinelinen Moottoripesuaineella ja ylimääräisten osasten irroittelun jälkeen





Kiekot pitää rihtauttaa kun itsellä ei taitoa vielä ole räpylässä, laakerit ym käydä läpi + uutta rasvaa kehiin, ketju + takapakka vaihtoon ja renkaat tieten uusiksi kun nyt täysin eri paria olevat. Nuo nyt äkkiseltään listalla
Hotsittaisi tehdä itselle ajopeli vaan jännittää tuo runkokoko joka on liian pieni mulle, työmatka Parkcafe on 54cm ja tämä 49cm, eli olisiko mitään jakoa vai rakennella kuntoon ja myydä/vaihtaa uuteen pyörään kaupassa.??

----------


## järppä

Täältä voisi löytyä osaamista akuuttiin ongelmaan. Pelastin juuri navetan seinältä vanhan Nopsa 20 -fillarin, joka lienee jostain 70/80 -lukujen vaihteen tienoilta.

Baar....*köh*...käyttöpyöräksi huolto on edennyt keskiöön, jonka atomisointi tuottaa päänvaivaa. Vasemman puolen lukkomutterit, pölysuoja ja laakeri kyllä lähti kivasti, mutta mikä olisi kätevin tapa saada tuon kampisatsi kahteen osaan? Mielellään siis niin, että sen saisi putsauksen ja rasvailun jälkeen myös takaisin paikalleenkin. Isoimmat ja keskisuuret töhnät tuolta on jo pois, muta olisi kiva saada ne loputkin.

----------


## asb

> Täältä voisi löytyä osaamista akuuttiin ongelmaan. Pelastin juuri navetan seinältä vanhan Nopsa 20 -fillarin, joka lienee jostain 70/80 -lukujen vaihteen tienoilta.
> 
> Baar....*köh*...käyttöpyöräksi huolto on edennyt keskiöön, jonka atomisointi tuottaa päänvaivaa. Vasemman puolen lukkomutterit, pölysuoja ja laakeri kyllä lähti kivasti, mutta mikä olisi kätevin tapa saada tuon kampisatsi kahteen osaan? Mielellään siis niin, että sen saisi putsauksen ja rasvailun jälkeen myös takaisin paikalleenkin. Isoimmat ja keskisuuret töhnät tuolta on jo pois, muta olisi kiva saada ne loputkin.



Ei sitä saa kahteen osaan, koska se on yksiosainen kampi. Kampi mahtuu irtoamaan kokonaisena, kun kierrät molemmilta puolilta laakerikupit irti. Joko ostat oikean työkalun tai käytät tuurnaa ja vasaraa ja hyväksyt niistä tulevat vauriot kupin ulkopintaan tai viet pyöräkorjaamoon ja pyydät irroittamaan. Toisen puolen kierteet on sitten vasta- ja toisen myötäpäivään.

Google: removing fauber crank

----------


## juu-zo

Kyseessä fauber keskiö. Kupit ovat kierteillä kiinni ja kammet yksiosaiset. Kampia ei saa pujotettua pois ennen kuin kupit irroittaa. Eli liuotinta kuppeihin ja putkitonkia käteen ja varovasti kääntämään. Oikealla väärä kierre ja vasemmalla oikea. (Korjatkaa kierre asia jos olen väärässä)

----------


## järppä

^^ thanks, säästitte juuri monta päänvaivaa sopivasti kaffepaussin aikana ...eikun repimään ne kupitkin irti.

----------


## hemppa

> Komeahan tuo, mutta taitaa kuvakulma ja satulan asento vähän kääntää tuota etupainoisen näköiseksi?
> 
> Saa nähdä millainen tipu omasta tulee.
> Tohonhan pulttaantuu useita keltaisia osia vielä päälle...



Komia. Tollasta vähän itekin harkinnut. Tai sitten Orange femmaa.. Tai Commencal Metaa.. Tai jotain.. Onko Blur haudattu lopullisesti?

----------


## Mannavelli

Stemmi myös vaihtoon, kiinteää tilalle. Jos satula on oikessa korkeudessa, niin ei tuo sen suhteen kauhean pieni ole. Toisaalta satula on taka-asennossa ja stemmi taivaissa....

----------


## Tomsson

> Komia. Tollasta vähän itekin harkinnut. Tai sitten Orange femmaa.. Tai Commencal Metaa.. Tai jotain.. Onko Blur haudattu lopullisesti?



Melkein vois Megaa suositella jo vaikkei vielä ole nipussa edes. Sen verran asiallisen oloinen kapine.
Mjooh, Blur LT menee kai myyntiin jahka sen saan hitsautettua kuntoon. Josko siitä kahvirahat vielä sitten sais...

----------


## järppä

> ...edennyt keskiöön, jonka atomisointi tuottaa päänvaivaa.



Fauber vs. jii: 1-0. Liuotushoidosta huolimatta kupit tuntuivat olevan sen verran tiukassa, että jäi irrottamatta. Kyllähän se vetopuolen laakerin puhdistus onnistui tollaisenaankin. 

Vähän uutta (ulko- ja sisärenkaat, vannenauhat sekä polkimet), paljon vanhaa sekä jotain lainattua (pinnaheijastimet). Vielä pitää hommata ritsille kuminauha, kun jouset oli ruostuneet poikki. Ensilenkit otettu ja todettu, että juniori sai halvalla hyvän käyttöpyörän:

----------


## Uomo

Tää projekti alkaa rungon tunnistamisella. Saa ehdottaa vuosilukuja.  :Hymy:

----------


## keski-ikäinen

^ Juotettu etuvaihtajan korvakehan tuossa näkyy olevan, ei kai silloin voi ihan antiikkia olla, olisko -80-luvulta? Mutta kaunis runko, hyvä tuosta on projektia aloitella...  :Hymy:

----------


## Uomo

Hmmm, varastosta löytyisi jo Shimpan 105:n kahvat, takavaihtaja ja mustat aksiumit, niin pääsisi halvalla. Mut kyl toi runko jotenkin Campaa huutais. Päätöksiä, päätöksiä...

----------


## keski-ikäinen

Ei tohon musta oikein muuta kun Campaa voi laittaa. Ainakin mä olisin kateellinen. Jos laittaisi oikein viimeisen päälle, niin semmoset vanhat hienot Super Recordit. Toki voi laittaa modernimpiakin, jos nykyisestä fiiliksestä tykkää, kukkaro siinä vaan kevenee...  :Hymy:

----------


## Uomo

No ideana olisi laittaa tohon nyt sen verran uutta, ettei tarttis käyttää runkovaihtajia. Ei ne nyt niin kivoja ole ja mulla on jo kaks pyörää mistä sellaset löytyy. Tässä projektissa on ehkä enemmän ajatuksena toimivuus kuin retroilu. Ainakin tällä hetkellä.  :Hymy:

----------


## keski-ikäinen

Sitten tommoseen vanhaan klassikkorunkoon vois tuoda pikantin säväyksen musta hiilarihaarukka, tietysti aina pitäen mielessä sen, että löytyisi semmonen malli, ettei ajo-ominaisuudet kärsisi.

----------


## Tomsson

Ei ehkä ihan thriidin mukainen, koska maatumaan jätetty projekti 20 vuoden takaa, mutta jonnekin tämä kuva laitettava etten turhaan ottanut, kun jostain varastonnurkasta tuon bongasin ja vein keräysromuläjään.
Kyllä tuolla ihan ajelin ja paljon  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## TheMiklu

^ Joo muuten komia mutta... Tuota penkkiä vois laittaa vähän enemmän vaakaan ja lukkopolkimia kannattais harkita (ja lisäks polkimet on väärin kuvauksen kannalta).  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## FRE_A_K

Vautsi, tollahan voinee ajella vaikka olisi lukko kiinni...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## dirtyrider

> Ei ehkä ihan thriidin mukainen, koska maatumaan jätetty projekti 20 vuoden takaa, mutta jonnekin tämä kuva laitettava etten turhaan ottanut, kun jostain varastonnurkasta tuon bongasin ja vein keräysromuläjään.
> Kyllä tuolla ihan ajelin ja paljon



Aihiona Tunturi Rocky "bemaxi"..  :Vink:

----------


## hannurs

Ja Kona valmiina:





Lähtötilanteen kuva löytyy aikasemmista viesteistä.

Punnittu tällä setupilla 11.9kg

----------


## AndreasL

90-luvun hybridistä krossityyppinen pyörä syksyn lenkkeihin..

----------


## JohnFr

Olis omakin projetki eturatasta ja kaulaputken käpyä vaille ajokunnossa. Hyvällä tuurilla huomenna testilenkille...

----------


## Jake_Kona

Mitähän vanhasta Helkama Oivasta saisi aikaisiksi?

----------


## rjrm

Samat sanat. Takanapaviallinen 3v-oiva odottelee järkevää käyttöä. Mitähän tuosta...

----------


## JohnFr

Jos tykkää raskaista pyöristä, niin vaikka mitä, mutta jos ei, niin metallinkeräys on oivallinen ratkaisu.

----------


## IncBuff

> Jos tykkää raskaista pyöristä, niin vaikka mitä, mutta jos ei, niin metallinkeräys on oivallinen ratkaisu.



Metallinkeräystä oivallisempaa on antaa pyörä sellaiselle joka sille keksii käyttöä.

----------


## Matti H

Tällaisesta lähtökohdasta alkaa rakentelu. Ensin kasaan jämäosilla ja  siihen sitten alennusmyynneistä upgradea tavoitteena kepeähkö  teräspyörä. Siinä vaiheessa, kun tämä projekti alkoi hahmottua,  tarkoituksena oli hankkia Spearfish-täysjoustorunko, mutta näinhän  näissä aina käy kun joustot ei oikein ole mun juttu. Vaihteet sentään aluksi, 1 x 9 setup.

----------


## VPR

Tästä olis tarkoitus syntyä talven aikana tempopyörä:

----------


## kmw

Hyvä tulee Matti H:n prokkiksesta.  Vihreä on nätimpi kuin mun likaisen sinitarran värinen Mariatsi. Ja jos hää nyt kumminkin miettii vielä vähäsen että tarviiko niitä vaihteita näin lumettomaan aikaan. Oikeassa talvessa ovat kyllä hyvät, noinniiku imho.

----------


## stenu

Osaakos arvoitsat Mariatsistit kertoa, että mahtuisko takahaarukkaan 2,35" Rallirane?

----------


## Matti H

> Hyvä tulee Matti H:n prokkiksesta.  Vihreä on nätimpi kuin mun likaisen sinitarran värinen Mariatsi. Ja jos hää nyt kumminkin miettii vielä vähäsen että tarviiko niitä vaihteita näin lumettomaan aikaan. Oikeassa talvessa ovat kyllä hyvät, noinniiku imho.



Tykästyin tuohon väriin kyllä.

Noitten vaihteitten kanssa on se, kun tuon pyörän kanssa on tarkoitus ajaa koirapyöräilykisaa ja sitä myöten heikkojalkainen kaipaa välityksiä. Vaikka sitten onkin tulossa 36t eturatas. Yksi kiinteä maastosinkulakin rakentuu tuon rinnalla, ja yksivaihteisia mulla on jo valmiiksi kolme tsipaletta... en oikein vaihteilla(kaan) osaa ajaa! ;D

----------


## steelmän

> Tästä olis tarkoitus syntyä talven aikana tempopyörä:



Kylläpä puhuvat BMC:n ja FFWD:n laitteet samaa 'kieltä' - COOL ! ! !

Oliko tuo runko joku hyvä tärkky ?

----------


## JohannesP

Aikasemmin en välittänyt BMC:n pyöristä, mutta tämä malli näyttää ainakin nopealta ja tyylikkäältä. Montako milliä tuonne takarenkaan ja rungon väliin jää vähimmillään tilaa?

----------


## pinohiiri

> Tästä olis tarkoitus syntyä talven aikana tempopyörä:



Menevän näköinen peli jo nyt.  :Hymy:

----------


## VPR

Runko on Evansilta eikä ollut varsinaisesti alessa, pakettitarjouksella sai kuitenkin suositushinnasta kymmenisen prosenttia pois.

Väliä näyttää olevan 2 mm.

----------


## kmw

> Osaakos arvoitsat Mariatsistit kertoa, että mahtuisko takahaarukkaan 2,35" Rallirane?



Raneista ei ole kokemuksia, mutta 2.35 Iso Omppu menee hyvin.  Salsa lupaa notta 2.4 mahtuu. Nyt mulla on alla 2.1 Ardentit, Alternator melkein ääriasennossa ja tilaa jää kummallekin puolelle n. 1cm.

----------


## sakke7

Terve, 
Kasailen parhaillaan Roadratistä vaimolle lenkki-/kauppapeliä. Setup tulee olemaaan 1 x 9 ja tavoite on saada kevyehkö paketti rakennettua. 

Olisiko hyviä ideoita kampisatsiksi? Saisi olla mustat, mielellään kevyehköt ja alle 150€.   
Lisäksi haen yhä sopivaa kiekkosettiä (disk only). Samat speksit kuin kammille, mitä nyt budjetti on hieman vapaampi. Rengastus tulee olemaan kapeahko, joten myös muut kuin normi 29" MTB kiekot kävisivät.

Ehdotuksia otetaan mielellään vastaan!  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

Tänks KMW ja näyttipä tuossa Salsan kuvassakin alla olevan 2,4-tuumaiset Contit. Hmmm..

----------


## AK-87

@ sakke7:

Mulla on samaisessa Roadratissa Suginon Messenger kammet ja CBB-103 laakeri. Taitaa sopia sunkin vaatimuksiin.

Kiekkosettinä mulla on itse kasattu WTB SpeedDisc 700c/XT M785 navat/DT Revolution pinnat. Katukiekoista (tai kadulla käytettävistä kiekoista...) kokemukset ovat aika rajalliset, mutta kyllä mä olen ollut tyytyväinen noihin. Paino on muistaakseni melko tarkalleen 2,0 kg ja hintakin oli varsin kohtuullinen.

Edit: Kiekot siis on kasattu niin, että niitä voi käyttää kesällä ja talvella. Nyt on renkaina 28mm Conti 4Seasonit ja talvella alle laitetaan 42mm Mara Winterit.

----------


## stenu

..Tuli nimittäin se titsku-OnOne myytyä just pois. Siinä oli etupää mulle turhan korkea ja vähän lyhyt se oli myös. Hyvät sinkulakiekot jäi....

----------


## kmw

^dodiin. Olisko nyt aika tilata se Vagabonde.

----------


## stenu

> ^dodiin. Olisko nyt aika tilata se Vagabonde.



 :Hymy:  Ei tiiä, ei tiiä. Yhtään enempää ei kyllä pyöriä tuu eli jostain pitäis raaskia luopua. Vanha, uskollinen Kona-sinkula se ei ole, luulin jo että OnOnen tultua niin kävisi, mutta ei vaan luonnistu. Toisaalta, viikonloppuna tuli Korso-XC:ssä taas todistettua se, että ei  musta (oikeaa) kilpapyöräilijää tuu koskaan. Hittoako sitä  vaihdemaasturia ylläpitämään, kun ei sillä muuten oikein käyttöä ole. Tahkokin on mennyt jo parina vuotena sinkulalla ja paljon hauskempaa on ollut niin. Ja jos tulee lähdettyä jonnekin, missä mäkiä on oikeasti, sieltä voi tarvittaessa sitten vuokrata fillarin, missä on vaihteet ja joustot vaikka joka päässä. Ei kakskutonen Rock Hound -projekti sattuisi kiinnostamaan ketään...

----------


## sakke7

> @ sakke7:
> 
> Mulla on samaisessa Roadratissa Suginon Messenger kammet ja CBB-103 laakeri. Taitaa sopia sunkin vaatimuksiin.



No toihan vois olla ihan hyvä paketti, kiitos. Onko ollut ongelmia ketjun pysymisessä rattaalla? Eikös se kaupunkiajossa pysy ilman ohjureitakin?

----------


## AK-87

> No toihan vois olla ihan hyvä paketti, kiitos. Onko ollut ongelmia ketjun pysymisessä rattaalla? Eikös se kaupunkiajossa pysy ilman ohjureitakin?



Ei mitään ongelmia ketjun kanssa ilman ohjureita. Kireys vaan sopivaksi ja hienosäätö kohdalleen siirtämällä akselia drop outeissa.

----------


## twentyniner

> Terve, 
> Kasailen parhaillaan Roadratistä vaimolle lenkki-/kauppapeliä. Setup tulee olemaaan 1 x 9 ja tavoite on saada kevyehkö paketti rakennettua. 
> 
> Olisiko hyviä ideoita kampisatsiksi? Saisi olla mustat, mielellään kevyehköt ja alle 150€.   
> Lisäksi haen yhä sopivaa kiekkosettiä (disk only). Samat speksit kuin kammille, mitä nyt budjetti on hieman vapaampi. Rengastus tulee olemaan kapeahko, joten myös muut kuin normi 29" MTB kiekot kävisivät.
> 
> Ehdotuksia otetaan mielellään vastaan!



Laitoin itselle myös katurotan, kiekoiksi otin vanhat Hope Pro2 Evot + Crestit ja kumit on tällä hetkellä28mm Contit. Snadisti leveät noille kumille,mutta pitää laittaa 10mm leveämmäksi, kun vain keksin mitkä.

----------


## Hippo

Tulipa Pompompompetamine kasailtua jo melkein valmiiksi. 



Tankoasiat vaativat vielä hieromisia, joten kyllä tämä vielä Projektiosioon kuuluu.
Pidempää kuvakollaasia ja jotain sekavaa lässytystä tuolla.

----------


## stenu

> Ei tiiä, ei tiiä.



Noh, laitoin nyt kuitenkin V-bondelle meiliä, mutta eivät ole vastanneet. Joko niillä on liikaa duunia, duuninteko ei kiinnosta tai sitten ne on niin aitoranskalaisia, että englanniksi asioiminen ei kiinnosta. Mutta löysin Ranskasta toisenkin runkomaakarin, joka vastas ja jonka kanssa ajatukset meni yksiin heti. Sitten olis tälläinen saksalainen. Molemmat tekisivät rungon Columbuksen Lifestä ja Paragonin slidereilla. Katotaan ny....

----------


## asb

> 



Tää kuuluisi kai paremmin "Pyöräkolari uutisissa" topicciin, eikö?

----------


## ShimanoChao

Aikansa lippulaiva ja vieläkin ilmeisen käypäinen Cannondale R 900 vuodelta 1994 saa uuden elämän työmatkapyöränä. Ideana päivittää pyörä taajama-ajoon mukavammaksi pystymmällä asennolla, paremmalla kontrollilla (kippurasarvet varastoon), ja lihavammilla renkailla.

----------


## ShimanoChao

Piuhat poikki, stemmiä & tankoa vaihtoon

----------


## Hippo

> Tää kuuluisi kai paremmin "Pyöräkolari uutisissa" topicciin, eikö?



Hmm, nyt joudut käyttämään rautalankaa, en pysty seuraamaan ajatustasi. Mie olen sen verran yksinkertainen mies, että vihjailut jäävät usein ymmärtämättä.
-h

----------


## Uomo

Asb viittaa ns. "Haamupyöriin", johtuen pyörän värityksestä.

----------


## Hippo

> Asb viittaa ns. "Haamupyöriin", johtuen pyörän värityksestä.



Ahaaa, toiset on niin valveutuneita. Minen tommosesta ole kuullutkaan. Seison viisaampana. Pompo tulee vielä tummumaan, lokarit, heijastimet, talvikumit yms. Eiköhän se ala sitten näyttää vähemmän pöljältä.

----------


## Saintnoaim

Itsellä menossa yks pyöräproggis, ja tarvisin Specializedin tarrat. Mistäköhän mahtaisi saada tilattua? Google ei kertonut, ja pyörähuolto.comissa ei ollu.:what:

----------


## Pyörällä ja autolla

Prjekti saapunut parvekkeelle. Projektin nimi on Panasonic DX2000 maantiepyörä jossa on kaikki alkuperäisosat tallella, lukuunottamatta pumppua. Pyörän väri on musta ja rungossa pitää tehdä paikkamaalauksia tai sitten maalata kokonaan uudestaan, mutta sitten pitäisi löytää jostain uudet tarrat pyörään.
Kuvia laittaisin jos tietäisin miten niitä tänne saa laitettua. Tosin pitää ensin ne kuvat ottaa.

----------


## Pyörällä ja autolla

Teknisiä tietoja Projektista.
Panasonic DX-2000 12 Speed Hand Made In Japan.
Musta teräsrunko, Pystyputken tarrassa lukee High Tension Reliable Strong 1020 Butted. Toisessa tarrassa Made In Japan ja kolmannessa tarrassa Monaco Grand Prix.
Vanteet: ARAYA 27x1 1/4 w/o Japan
Vanteiden navat: Shimano VIA
Kammet: Torney
Keskiö: ? Fauber todennäköisesti. Ei ole kasettikeskiö ainakaan se on varma.
Polkimet: Ei löydy merkkiä, mutta varvaskouluissa lukee KKT PETITE KYOKUTO Made In Japan. Varvaskoukkujen nahkaisissa remmeissä lukee SR SAKE.
Eturattaat. 52 / 42 Shimano.
Etuvaihtaja: Shimano ALTUS LT
Takavaihtaja: Shimano ALTUS LT
Vaihdevivut: Shimano ALTUS  Alaputkessa kiinni
Jarrut: DIA COMPE Deluxe
Jarrukahvat: DIA COMPE
Ohjaustanko: SR Sakea Custom Road Champion
Stemmi: SR 80 Japan
Renkaat: 27x1 1/8 To Fit K2 Rim
Satula: Panasonic Ariake Jaguar II
Ketjut: VIA UG
Takapakka: ? on niin likainen että en ole saanut vielä selville kun on pesemättä.
Pumpunpidike: AFA 1 Made In France. Kiinni alaputkessa heti vaihteenvaihtajien alapuolella.

Projektin mukana tuli myös toinen ohjaustanko jossa kiinni jarrukahvat.
Ohjaustanko: Cinelli Campion Del Mondo 68 - 40
Stemmi: Cinelli Italy
Jarrukahvat: Mafac France.

Sitten kysymys. Saako tuon kokoisia renkaita enää mistään ja mielummin Suomesta. Toisia vanteita en viitsisi hommata tuohon pyörään koska mukana tulleet on täysin ruosteettomat ja muutenkin todella hyvässä kunnossa, ainoastaan takavanne vaatii pienen suoristuksen.
Pyörä on toki tarkoitus käydä viimeistä kuulalaakeria myöten läpi ja saattaa ajokuntoon.

----------


## Pyörällä ja autolla

> Teknisiä tietoja Projektista.
> Panasonic DX-2000 12 Speed Hand Made In Japan.
> Musta teräsrunko, Pystyputken tarrassa lukee High Tension Reliable Strong 1020 Butted. Toisessa tarrassa Made In Japan ja kolmannessa tarrassa Monaco Grand Prix.
> Vanteet: ARAYA 27x1 1/4 w/o Japan
> Vanteiden navat: Shimano VIA
> Kammet: Torney
> Keskiö: ? Fauber todennäköisesti. Ei ole kasettikeskiö ainakaan se on varma.
> Polkimet: Ei löydy merkkiä, mutta varvaskouluissa lukee KKT PETITE KYOKUTO Made In Japan. Varvaskoukkujen nahkaisissa remmeissä lukee SR SAKE.
> Eturattaat. 52 / 42 Shimano.
> ...

----------


## Pyörällä ja autolla

Tämännäköinen projekti. Kuva netistä ei oma pyörä. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ret...-a-145519.html

----------


## ShimanoChao

Cannondaleprojekti etenee. Tukevampi, joskaan ei kovin läski rengas on alla. 

Eturenkaan osalta 700x28c koko jättää n. 4 mm tilaa haarukan ja renkaan väliin. Tähän ei lokari mahdu, pitää katsoa jotain mallia joka alkaa haarukan takaa. Tuon kuvassa näkyvän renkaan osalta korkeus on tällä 13 mm vanteella n. 26 mm, ja leveys 24 mm. Kumin paksuuden vuoksi sisärenkaaksi ei todellakaan mahtunut 28-37 vaan 18-23:lla mennään.

----------


## FRE_A_K

Ai vitsi ku on mageet värit tossa Hippon pyörässä!
- Jos siinä ois ollu vaihtajat, niin ois voinu olla noi Nokonin kultaset vaijerinkuoret kivat.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hippo

Saas ny nähdä, tanko on vaihtumassa Mungoon heti kun OnOne lopettaa perseilyn, eli saattaa tavaran haltuuni. Sen varalle on hankittuna jumalattoman ruma keltapunainen tankoteippi. Mutmut, nyt vaan odotellaan.

----------


## Matti H

Mariachin ensiversio on nyt valmis. Osapaletti on melkoinen sillisalaatti. Pikaisella koeajolla tuntui todella hyvältä.

----------


## ShimanoChao

Cännäriprojektin viimeistelyvaiheet, säätöjä, tangon kavennusta, kahvateippauksia ja ilmaa renkaisiin. Huomaa mustat nippelit vaijereissa  :Vink:

----------


## ShimanoChao

Ja lopputulos. Miellyttävää!

----------


## Uomo

Ihan siisti. Nyt vaan esittelemään tonne Pyöräsi Kuva-topicciin.

----------


## idänihme

> Teknisiä tietoja Projektista.
> Vanteet: ARAYA 27x1 1/4 w/o Japan
> 
> Sitten kysymys. Saako tuon kokoisia renkaita enää mistään ja mielummin Suomesta. Toisia vanteita en viitsisi hommata tuohon pyörään koska mukana tulleet on täysin ruosteettomat ja muutenkin todella hyvässä kunnossa, ainoastaan takavanne vaatii pienen suoristuksen.
> Pyörä on toki tarkoitus käydä viimeistä kuulalaakeria myöten läpi ja saattaa ajokuntoon.



Muutama vuotta sitten ainakin continental ultra sport ja vittoria zaffiro-renkaita tehtiin 630mm koossa. Molemmissa pienin leveys oli 28mm. Itselläni alla Turkulaisesta nettikaupasta toissa kesänä hankitut zaffirot jotka on paljon paremmat kuin ultra sportit. Jenkeistä saattaa saada muitakin renkaita koossa 630x28 tai jopa 630x25 koossa. Jos 32 mm levyiset kumit kelpaa niin niitä saa sitten jo monestakin paikkaa, esim biltemasta, prismasta ja clasulta. Eli jos on halua säilyttää nuo vanteet niin ei siinä ole mitään ongelmaa, ainakaan jos ei halua välttämättä ajaa kapeilla kumeilla.

Suurin ongelma noiden vanteiden kanssa on että niissä ei varmaankaan ole "beadia" joka pitää renkaan paikallaan, siksi voi tulla ongelmia löytää hyviä paineita (yli 4 ilmakehää ettei tule snakebiteä, alle 5 ettei pompi vanteilta). Tästä syystä itse käytän tämänhetkiset 630 mm renkaat loppuun eturenkaina ja hankin taakse 622 mm kiekon. Tämäkin ongelma voisi toki olla pienempi jos nöyrtyisi käyttämään leveämpiä kumeja.

----------


## EePee

^ Hieno Cännäri. Mulla oli takavuosina samalta aikakaudelta oleva R800 kiiltäväksi puleeratulla alurungolla ja 105/600 osasekoituksella. Tuli aikanaan myytyä hiilikuidun tieltä, mikä välillä tietenkin harmittaa..

No ei mittään, uutta projektia pukkaa. Tällaisen pelastin eilen lähipuodin BikeCompanyn tarjousnurkasta. Laadukkaan tuntuinen raami, taitaa olla vielä ihan saapasmaassa värkättyjä. Tarkoitus olisi vaihtaa osat esikoisen (kohta 13 v.) vanhasta maantiekiiturista suunnilleen suoraan. Saa poika ensi kesäksi sopivamman pyörän miesten maantielenkkejä varten..

----------


## asb

> No ei mittään, uutta projektia pukkaa. Tällaisen pelastin eilen lähipuodin BikeCompanyn tarjousnurkasta. Laadukkaan tuntuinen raami, taitaa olla vielä ihan saapasmaassa värkättyjä. Tarkoitus olisi vaihtaa osat esikoisen (kohta 13 v.) vanhasta maantiekiiturista suunnilleen suoraan. Saa poika ensi kesäksi sopivamman pyörän miesten maantielenkkejä varten..
> 
> http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/a...1&d=1347972210



Maalit veke, viilaa noihin saumoihin ja joku pikkasen tyylikkäämpi väri päälle?

----------


## kmw

> Mariachin ensiversio on nyt valmis. Osapaletti on melkoinen sillisalaatti. Pikaisella koeajolla tuntui todella hyvältä.*nips*



On hieno. Onnea ja hurrrrrjaa ajoa  :Hymy:

----------


## Pyörällä ja autolla

> Muutama vuotta sitten ainakin continental ultra sport ja vittoria zaffiro-renkaita tehtiin 630mm koossa. Molemmissa pienin leveys oli 28mm. Itselläni alla Turkulaisesta nettikaupasta toissa kesänä hankitut zaffirot jotka on paljon paremmat kuin ultra sportit. Jenkeistä saattaa saada muitakin renkaita koossa 630x28 tai jopa 630x25 koossa. Jos 32 mm levyiset kumit kelpaa niin niitä saa sitten jo monestakin paikkaa, esim biltemasta, prismasta ja clasulta. Eli jos on halua säilyttää nuo vanteet niin ei siinä ole mitään ongelmaa, ainakaan jos ei halua välttämättä ajaa kapeilla kumeilla.
> 
> Suurin ongelma noiden vanteiden kanssa on että niissä ei varmaankaan ole "beadia" joka pitää renkaan paikallaan, siksi voi tulla ongelmia löytää hyviä paineita (yli 4 ilmakehää ettei tule snakebiteä, alle 5 ettei pompi vanteilta). Tästä syystä itse käytän tämänhetkiset 630 mm renkaat loppuun eturenkaina ja hankin taakse 622 mm kiekon. Tämäkin ongelma voisi toki olla pienempi jos nöyrtyisi käyttämään leveämpiä kumeja.



Apu renkaisiin löytyi yllättävän läheltä eli 5 km päästä kotoa. Tänään kun kävi projektiin hakemassa Espoontorin pyörästä laakereiden kuulia, niin kysyin samalla renkaista ja siellähän niitä oli varastossa. Merkkiä en huomannut katsoa ja kysyä kun en vielä tänään niitä renkaita ostanut. Koko renkailla oli 630 - 28. Valkosivurenkaat mutta ne sopiikin hyvin tuohon muuten mustaan pyörään jossa on panasonic ja muut tekstit valkoisella.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

> No ei mittään, uutta projektia pukkaa. Tällaisen pelastin eilen lähipuodin BikeCompanyn tarjousnurkasta. Laadukkaan tuntuinen raami, taitaa olla vielä ihan saapasmaassa värkättyjä. Tarkoitus olisi vaihtaa osat esikoisen (kohta 13 v.) vanhasta maantiekiiturista suunnilleen suoraan. Saa poika ensi kesäksi sopivamman pyörän miesten maantielenkkejä varten..



Oho, ihan Battaglin, älä muuta mitään, anna olla just semmonen kun on, osat vaan kiinni ja sillä hyvä!  :Hymy:

----------


## EePee

> Oho, ihan Battaglin, älä muuta mitään, anna olla just semmonen kun on, osat vaan kiinni ja sillä hyvä!



Kyllä taitaa värit jäädä, maalaus on todella taidokas ja maalikerrokset ohuita, ei mitään kökköpurverikerroksia, kuten pojan vanhassa ja tylsän värisessä rungossa. Vanhalle rungolle ei ole pariin vuoteen käyttöä, joten maalit taitaa lähteä. Pitäähän se nimikin vaihtaa. Taidan yrittää kiillottaa rungon ja jättää maalitta. Ellei onnistu, maalautan pirteämmän väriseksi.

----------


## Pyörällä ja autolla

http://imageshack.us/a/img337/1820/p...00roadbike.jpg

Tuossa kuva projektista juuri kotiin saapuneena.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Itselläni aika ruman värinen harmaa pyörä. Ajattelin sitä ryhtyä "maalailemaan". Hurja idea olisi hioa maali pois ja jättää alumiini harjatuksi pelkkä kirkaslakka suojaksi.
Kyssä onko jollakulla kokemusta tällaisesta, tuleeko kuinka rumaa/kaunista jälkeä?

----------


## Tank Driver

Tosta täytyisi jotain koittaa.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

^ Tyylikkään näkönen runko, värit istuu tohon hyvin  :Hymy:

----------


## FRE_A_K

Jeh, värit on komiat! Toi akselimalli on varmaan nyt fiksu systeemi.
Vaatiikos toi nyt runko nyt Kashimat vai???  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## terppa-78

Tällaista olen viikon väkertänyt. On siis jaloilla ohjattava tavarapython työnimella Ev 0,571/0,571 vk, kavereiden kesken Evvk. Jää vaan nyt odottamaan omia kiekkojaan ja penkkiä niin sitten voi jatkaa homman loppuun. Nojikset on siitä kivoja, että voi tehdä vaikka mitä virityksiä ja muotipoliisit ei yllä pamputtamaan noin matalalle  :Vink:

----------


## Tank Driver

> Vaatiikos toi nyt runko nyt Kashimat vai???



Sellainen pelkohan tässä on.

----------


## sp3ssu

Mitenkäs sähköjohdon saisi helpoiten rungon sisään takaisin? Johto menee alaputken yläosasta rungon sisään ja kulkee ilmeisesti keskiön kautta takahaarukan alimman putken päähän. Taitaa mennä mennä keskiöhommiksi, vai?

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

> Tosta täytyisi jotain koittaa.



Mistä dune on hankittu?

----------


## perttime

Maaliton alumiini:
Moni on jättänyt, ihan paljaaksi alumiiniksi, jotkut vahaa, jotkut lakkaa.
http://www.google.fi/search?q=raw+al...iw=909&bih=636

tavarapython:
eikös pythonin käyttäytyminen riipu aika paljon painopisteen sijainnista? Mitenkähän se reagoi lastin määrään?

Johdon saanti rungon sisälle:
Jos johto on vielä paikallaan, sen päähän kannattaa sitoa jokin sopiva naru/lanka/siima, joka jää rungon sisään ja jolla voi taas vetää johdon paikalleen. Jos johto on jo poistettu, saattapi joutua askartelemaan keskiön kanssa. Jommasta kummasta päästä pitää varmaan ujuttaa joku lanka keskiöön asti, että saa johdon toisen pään putkesta ulos.

----------


## terppa-78

> tavarapython:
> eikös pythonin käyttäytyminen riipu aika paljon painopisteen sijainnista? Mitenkähän se reagoi lastin määrään?



Kyllä varmasti painopisteellä on iso vaikutus, tavaratilan "lattia" tulee olemaan n. 20 cm korkeudella eli aika matalalla, tavaratila on mitoitettu rinkan mukaan eli järin korkeaksi kuorma ei tule. Jos pyörän pituus rupeaa ahdistamaan niin 15-20 cm voi lyhentää tavaratilan kohdalta ja tyytyä Yakkilaukun kuskaamiseen, sen kuormaamiseenkin piti kiinnittää huomiota (peräkärryssä) jos halusi ajaa +40 km/h nopeutta. 

Oma kokemus Pythoneista rajoittuu 1 kilometriin eli yritin koeajaa tätä projektia, normi nojakki on huomattavasti helpompi ottaa haltuun mutta kuulema sitkeys palkitaan ja pojat saunaillan myöhäistunteina väitti, että kun tarpeeksi harjoittelee kohtaa zenin  :Hymy:  Esikuva pyörälle löytyy tuolta: http://en.openbike.org/wiki/Pythoon sivuilta löytyy pari videota jossa pyörän rakentaja kuskaa muksuaan ja meno näyttää ihan vakaalta.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Mistä dune on hankittu?



Varastin.

Eikäkö ostin Tampereelta Fillaritorin kautta. 2012 RR Ltd takuurunko.

----------


## Uomo

Runko on saanut vähän lisää osia seurakseen. 





Takakiekkokin on jo tiedossa. Ootellaan vaan että saapuu perille.

----------


## Pave

> Itselläni aika ruman värinen harmaa pyörä. Ajattelin sitä ryhtyä "maalailemaan". Hurja idea olisi hioa maali pois ja jättää alumiini harjatuksi pelkkä kirkaslakka suojaksi.
> Kyssä onko jollakulla kokemusta tällaisesta, tuleeko kuinka rumaa/kaunista jälkeä?



Tähän tulee kyllä vielä maali päälle, mutta tämän *klik* näköinen on Redemptionin eturunko hiottuna.

Vähän s**tanan tiukassa oleva alkuperäinen monikerrosmaalaus, maalinpoistoaine ei tähän pystynyt kuin paikoitellen, meni hiontahommiksi. Vielä on jokunen hankalampi paikka hiomatta... Olisi suosiolla kannattanut viedä soodapuhallettavaksi (80€ALV0%), olisi säästänyt paljon aikaa ja vaivaa...

----------


## keski-ikäinen

^^ On sitten tyylikkäitä noi klassiset Campan osat, tommosista jarruista haaveilin joskus, no sainhan mä loppujen lopuksi Modolot...  :Hymy:

----------


## Jake_Kona

Ihan itseänikin yllätti, että la iltapäivällä päätin aloittaa Helkama Oiva-projektin. Karsittiin pois ylimääräinen ja nyt ainakin aluksi tanko väärinpäin. Maalipinta on hyvässä kunnossa joten siihen en koske. Etujarru päivitetään ja taakse 28 välityksellinen takaratas ja sinkulakiekko. Pitää selvittää ostanko takajarrun vai onko napajarrullisia takakiekkoja missä tarjolla.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Ihan vaan mielenkiinnosta kysyn että paljon maksaisi rungon maalauttaminen asianosaavassa liikkeessä. Mielellään myös hiekkapuhallus/hionta mukana sillä itse en ainakaan sitä pystyisi/haluaisi tehdä.

----------


## kooki

> Ihan vaan mielenkiinnosta kysyn että paljon maksaisi rungon maalauttaminen asianosaavassa liikkeessä. Mielellään myös hiekkapuhallus/hionta mukana sillä itse en ainakaan sitä pystyisi/haluaisi tehdä.



Nämä pari ketjua avittavat tuossa. Selaamisen iloa.

Rungon maalaus
Maalin poisto rungosta

----------


## Uomo

Takakiekko saapui. Nyt tarttee ruveta metsästämään kasinopeuksista Campaa.

----------


## IncBuff

No niin proggis alkoi tökkimään heti alussa. Mulla on Salsan Cromoto niin kuuluuko crownracen mennä tuon alhaalla olevan paksumman "kauluksen" päälle? http://bikemarkt-images.mtb-news.net...G_8862.JPG.jpg

Ei tunnu millään menevän.

E: juu kuuluhan sen.

----------


## m e r k s

Kasailin kiinankuidusta krossarin erityisesti työmatkakäyttöä silmällä pitäen... pahoittelut tangon asennosta ja spacerien määrästä juurikin kasauksen jälkeen. Nyt kun on muutama lenkki takana, niin erittäin tyytyväinen pitää olla ko. runkoon. Ihan alla osalistaus painoineen.

----------


## Gibsy

^Jopas ohjaamo on hassun näköisesti.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Aina on paha kattoo kun joku ostaa liian pienen rungon "varmuuden vuoksi".

----------


## m e r k s

> ^Jopas ohjaamo on hassun näköisesti.



Taisin tästä mainita jo viestissäni että palikat eivät tuossa kuvassa olleet ihan vielä lopullisilla paikoillaan.  :Hymy:  Sitä en sitten tiedä, että onko ruumiinrakenteeni jotenkin epäsuhtainen (pitkät jalat suhteessa muuhun kroppaan), mutta itse harkitsen par'aikaa stemmin lyhentämistä sentillä. Ja on noita muita fillareita kertynyt, joten ei tässä ihan hatusta tuota kokoa arvottu...

----------


## kauris

Luulen, että kommentit liittyivät paitsi spaceripinoon ja ohjainkannattimeen niin erityisesti ohjaustangon pystyyn asentoon ja sitä myötä myös kahvojen  ja kahvatuppien asentoon. Eivät siis ole kahvoilta ajettaessa lähelläkään vaakatasoa vaan melko viistosti ylöspäin mikä näyttää silmään vähän hassulta mutta mikäs siinä jos sun selkä ja kädet tykkää tuosta.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Eikös tässä topikissa ole usein projekteja ja tunnetusti keskeneräistä ei saa arvostella  :Vink:

----------


## Plus

Kannattaa siis viilata setuppi kohdalleen, ennen kuin laittaa fillarin tänne nettipyörämitoittajien kappaleiksi revittäväksi. Mutta jos tuossa on satula ajokorkeudella niin onhan tuo ihan selkeästi kokoa liian pieni.

----------


## m e r k s

^ Yritän töistä lähtiessä napata kuvan nykyisestä setupista, jotta tulee lisää todistusaineistoa.  :Hymy:

----------


## asb

> Taisin tästä mainita jo viestissäni että palikat eivät tuossa kuvassa olleet ihan vielä lopullisilla paikoillaan.  Sitä en sitten tiedä, että onko ruumiinrakenteeni jotenkin epäsuhtainen (pitkät jalat suhteessa muuhun kroppaan), mutta itse harkitsen par'aikaa stemmin lyhentämistä sentillä. Ja on noita muita fillareita kertynyt, joten ei tässä ihan hatusta tuota kokoa arvottu...



No, se XL olisi 14mm pidempi. Siihen vielä efektiivisesti sentin lyhempi stemmi, niin saisit laittaa 100-millisen. Spacereista katoaisi 2cm, mikä olisi kestävyyden kannalta pelkästään hyvä asia.

Ja ihan turha alkaa keulimaan millään kokemuksen syvällä rintaäänellä, koska kun tuo fillari on ainoa todistuskappale, niin siitä voi päätellä, että olet kantapään kautta oppinut ainoastaan tekemään asiat päin persettä.

----------


## Juha Rämälä

Sain käsiini kasari Pösön. Nyt mietin teenkö tuosta jotain kivaa itselleni vai myynkö laitteen eteenpäin alkuperäisenä. Itsellä ei just nyt ole tarvetta tuubikumiselle maatierassille vaan käyttö olisi enemmän yleismenoa.



Lisää kuvia.
https://plus.google.com/photos/10189...30615578583953

Olikos foorumilla joku ketju missä arvaillaan fillarin ikää yms?

// juha

----------


## keski-ikäinen

Ei ihan niitä vanhimpia, kun tuo Reynolds 501-merkki on ton näkönen, muuten en osaa sanoa sen kummempaa, olisko -80-luvun lopulta.

Niin, ja lisäyksenä tuo 501 on uudempi putkimateriaali, ne perinteiset oli Reynolds 531 ja 753.

----------


## jususter

^^ http://www.monivaihde.fi/forum.php

ja arvioisin tarroituksen perusteella  -88 tai pikkuisen vanhempi.

----------


## m e r k s

Nykyinen setup:

----------


## Pyörällä ja autolla

Tämänhetkinen tilanne projektin osalta. Jarrukahvojen suojukset ( kahvat Dia-Compeja Regular ) etsinnässä ja tankonauha pitäis ostaa vielä ja asentaa sekä vaijereiden päät lyhentää.
Koeajo on jo tehty ja toimii hyvin. 
Edit. Nahkaremmejä myöten alkuperäiset poljinhäkit on asentamatta ja en ehkä niitä laita kiinni sikllä silloin tarvitsen ehjät poljinheijastimet ja mielellään alkuperäiset uudet tai käytetyt ja Made in Japan, kuten tuo takaheijastin.

http://imageshack.us/a/img84/3484/dx2000b.jpg

Mikä näistä koodeista pitää kopioida että saa kuvan näkyviin ilman linkkiä.

Link 
Direct Link 

Forum Code  
Alt Forum Code  
HTML Code

----------


## keski-ikäinen

^ Upeessa kunnossahan toi Panasonic jo nyt on!  :Hymy:

----------


## Pyörällä ja autolla

Alkuperäiset kahvojen huput ( ei käyttökuntoisia enää vaan ihan hapertuneita ) tai mitä ne nyt on nimeltään oli ruskeat mutta ei oikein sovi mun mielestä tuon pyörän muuhun väritykseen. Onko väriehdotuksia huppujen ja tankoteipin suhteen ? Mustia ajettelin itse molempien osalta kun olis pieni sauma  saada mustat kahvojen huput Suomesta.

----------


## Pave

> Sain käsiini kasari Pösön. *nips* Olikos foorumilla joku ketju missä arvaillaan fillarin ikää yms?



Oisko apua?
http://www.cyclespeugeot.com/index.html

[edit] Heps, s. 7: http://www.cyclespeugeot.com/PDFs/1988UK.pdf [/edit]

----------


## klemola

Merks:n "dirty disco" on hyvin lähellä omaani osavalinnoiltaan! Kokokin on sama. painoa on kuitenkin 7-800gr enemmän, jotka kertyvät luultavimmin kiekoista. Itse olen ollut enemmän kuin tyytyväinen omaani, ajotuntumalta. Olen jopa miettinyt, että tällä voisi lähteä yhteislähtökisaan maantielle...

----------


## Juha Rämälä

> Oisko apua?
> http://www.cyclespeugeot.com/index.html
> 
> [edit] Heps, s. 7: http://www.cyclespeugeot.com/PDFs/1988UK.pdf [/edit]



Kiitti. Vaikka tuossa pdf:ssä Aravis on tehty "paremmasta" Reynolds 531:stä. Kasaria kuitenkin. Permistä kehiin.  :Hymy:

----------


## VPR

> Tästä olis tarkoitus syntyä talven aikana tempopyörä:



Projekti etenee:



Seuraavaksi syvä etukiekko ja kampisatsi.

----------


## steelmän

^Voi pyhä sylvi mikä ilmestys ! Maistuis kyllä mullekin ! (Taisin jo kysyä aiemmin) Oliko runko tyrkyllä ? Semmonen lyhyt M olis mukava omassa tallissa.

----------


## JohnFr

Tuollahan ei sitten alta viittäkymppiä ajella.

----------


## adelaine

^^^asiallisen näköinen työmatka-BMC

----------


## Hippo

Jo aiemmin mainittu Pompetamine projekti on saavuttanut vaiheen jossa sillä jo ajetaan. Varmasti kokoonpano tulee elämään jatkossakin, ainakin vuoden aikoja myötäillen.



Ensikokemukset ovat miellyttäviä ja värityskin onnistui lopulta ihan asiallisesti. Massiivisempi välitilinpäätös edelleen tuolla.
Hauskaa tekemistä tämä on, kolme pyörää on tullut rakenneltua ja seuraavan projektin polkaisisin käyntiin vaikka heti jos vaan keksisin mitä muka tarvitsen.

-h

----------


## Jake_Kona

Tekisi mieli modifioida maastopyörää mattamustaksi (tai vastaava väri) käyttäen autopuolen vinyylitarramatskuja.
Onko joku kokeillut miten mahtaa taittua ja tuleeko näköinen? Vai onko maalaaminen sittenkin saman hintaista/aikaa viepää?

----------


## ToniR

Voi olla aika vääntäminen vinyylitarroissa jokaisen putken ympärille  :No huh!:

----------


## Iglumies

> Tekisi mieli modifioida maastopyörää mattamustaksi (tai vastaava väri) käyttäen autopuolen vinyylitarramatskuja.
> Onko joku kokeillut miten mahtaa taittua ja tuleeko näköinen? Vai onko maalaaminen sittenkin saman hintaista/aikaa viepää?



Ihan samanlailla teippi tarttuu myös pyörän pintaan, liitoksien siistiksi saaminen on vain melko työlästä.

----------


## kmw

Tai sitten laittaa pienempiä teipin palasia niin saa helpommin siistiä jälkeä. Samalla tavalla kuin aatelispyhimys dekoreerasi Gunnarin. Hää käytti heijastintarraa  :Hymy:

----------


## Patrik

> Jo aiemmin mainittu Pompetamine projekti on saavuttanut vaiheen jossa sillä jo ajetaan. Varmasti kokoonpano tulee elämään jatkossakin, ainakin vuoden aikoja myötäillen.
> 
> KUVA
> 
> Ensikokemukset ovat miellyttäviä ja värityskin onnistui lopulta ihan asiallisesti. Massiivisempi välitilinpäätös edelleen tuolla.
> Hauskaa tekemistä tämä on, kolme pyörää on tullut rakenneltua ja seuraavan projektin polkaisisin käyntiin vaikka heti jos vaan keksisin mitä muka tarvitsen.
> 
> -h



Tallikaveri:


Kesästä asti poljettu ja ajaa asiansa paremmin kun hyvin.

----------


## frp

Upea peli Patrikilla.

----------


## Hippo

> Tallikaveri:
> Kesästä asti poljettu ja ajaa asiansa paremmin kun hyvin.



Erittäin nätti lajitoveri. Joskus minullakin on vielä pyörä jossa satulatolppaa näkyy vain yhtä sievästi kuin esim tuossa sinun pompompompossa...

----------


## mkpaa

> Nykyinen setup:



Komea disco. Oliko Mike Hall inspiroijana? :-)

----------


## m e r k s

^ Tämä hankinta oli jo niin pitkään kypsynyt, ettei se tarvinut enää "Hallin kestotestiä" toteutuakseen. Sen verran hyviä kokemuksia Discosta olin saanut lukea (tästä ketjusta & maailmalta), jotta siirsin innolla vanhasta Cicli B:stä sopivat osat oletettavasti päivityksen arvoiseen runkoon. Ainoa valituksen aihe minkä olen löytänyt on ollut se, että yksi takajarrun kaapelin kiinnityskohta aiheutti vähän ahtautta leveällä rengastuksella takahaarukkaan. Tästäkin ongelmasta pääsi eroon yhdellä nippusiteellä ilman viilaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Pyörällä ja autolla

Tänään sai pyörä jarrukahvojen huput ja tankonauhan. Vaijerit lyhennettiin ja laitettiin nipsut niiden päihin.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Jarruongelma.

Tiesin tämän jo ennakolta, mutta katsoin miten pitkälänkinen jarru ylettää. No ei yletä.
Pyörä Helkama Oiva ja siinä outo rengastus 584 ja vanteet ja canttijarrut (edessä) luonnollisesti sille vannekoolle.
Nyt alla 622 vanteet/rengastus. Pakko unohtaa se monsterirengastus vaikka mahtuisikin, koska jarruongelma vain pahenee.
Onko valmista säätöpalaa jolla jarrujen tukipisteen saa oikealle hollille? Ensin etujarruongelma ratkaisuun, koska takanakin sama ongelma vaikkakin pelkällä etujarrullakin tulisi toimeen. "puupaaripyörä", jos tulis siellä käytyä ikinäs.

----------


## idänihme

Kyllähän noita jarruja pidemmälläkin reachilla löytyy. Ei välttämättä uudistuotantoa, mutta jos käyt pihalta katsomassa muutaman 80 luvun retkipyörän niin niissä kyllä löytyy jarruista reachia. Noita varmaan saisi jostain käytettynä, jarruteho on varmasti huonompi, mutta ihan riittävä. Tosin oma veikkaus on että tuollainen jäisi nykyisen jarrusi ja vaadittavan jarrun pituuksien puoliväliin, taikka jonnekin 70% tienoilla riittävästä lisäpituudesta. Metallipalavirityksestä: muistaakseni Sheldon Brownin sivuilta löytyy tekstinpätkä siitä miten jarruja tuodaan alemmas sopivalla metallinpalikalla (nykyinen reach riittäisi).

----------


## Juha_H

Shimanolta löytyy ainakin tällainen mutten tiedä onko tuokaan riittävä: http://www.bike24.com/p26492.html 
Jos jollakulla on tiedossa muita pitkä reachisia jarruja niin mielelläni ottaisin tietoa noista kun tarvetta olisi talvella alkavaan projektiin. Itse kun en ole löytänyt muita vaihtoehtoja kuin tuo Shimano ja se ei ulkonäöllisesti ole ihan sitä mitä kaipaisin.

----------


## ppikkupe

Tektrolta löytyy dual pivot ja long reach -jarrut *). Ei mitään hajua laadusta. Viime kevättalvena niitä jo Ebaystä mittailin, mutta sitten projekti vaihtui runkoon, jossa oli ihan toimivat länget jo valmiina. Jos ei tarvitse dual pivotia, niin mielestäni pelkästään pidemmällä längellä pitäisi löytyä muualtakin kuin ebaysta.

Paikalliset pyöräkorjaamot kannattaa kierrellä. Ainakin meillä vintage-osia löytää melko hyvin. Hyvällä tuurilla joissain 80-luvun sivuvetojarrussa on reachiä sen verran, että se yltää juuri ja juuri myös uudemmille 622-koon vanteille. Itsellä kävi näin hyvin, kun kasailin 80-luvun alkupuolen Crescentistä sinkulaa. Dual pivotejahan nuot vintage-osat ei ole, eli jarrujen kohdistaminen vaatii enemmän työtä eikä jarrutehokaan yllä nykyaikaisten jarrujen tasolle.

*) Long reach voisi olla suomeksi vaikkapa pitkä länki, mutta mikä on härmäksi dual pivot?

----------


## ppikkupe

> Paikalliset pyöräkorjaamot kannattaa kierrellä.



Sekä Yksivaihde.net:n rompetori:
http://www.yksivaihde.net/site/foorumi/forum.php?id=4

Etelän miehillehän ne järjestää vielä komponenttikirppiksiäkin, jonne itse en ikinä pääse. Siitä mukavia nuot fiksi- ja sinkulamiehet, että niillä jää hirveästi osia yli.

----------


## Pyörällä ja autolla

Tälläinen olisi mahdollisesti seuraava projekti, -90 luvun Peugeot Prologue 200. Suhtellisen pienellä vaivalla saisi kuntoon, onko kokemuksia kyseisestä pyörästä ?

----------


## Juha_H

> Tektrolta löytyy dual pivot ja long reach -jarrut *). Ei mitään hajua laadusta. Viime kevättalvena niitä jo Ebaystä mittailin, mutta sitten projekti vaihtui runkoon, jossa oli ihan toimivat länget jo valmiina. Jos ei tarvitse dual pivotia, niin mielestäni pelkästään pidemmällä längellä pitäisi löytyä muualtakin kuin ebaysta.



 Kiitokset nuo R539:t näyttää hopeisina oikein hyvintä. Tektrolta näkyi saavan jopa 73mm längillä olevia vaihtoehtoja (R559).

----------


## JohnFr

> *) Long reach voisi olla suomeksi vaikkapa pitkä länki, mutta mikä on härmäksi dual pivot?



Vähän menee ohi aiheen, mutta jossain näin tuon suomennettuna muotoon tuplatukipiste(jarru).

----------


## ppikkupe

> Tälläinen olisi mahdollisesti seuraava projekti, -90 luvun Peugeot Prologue 200. Suhtellisen pienellä vaivalla saisi kuntoon, onko kokemuksia kyseisestä pyörästä ?



Eipä ole, mutta hyvällä tuurilla vastassa saattaa olla erikoisen kokoisia satulaputkia ja keskiössä väärään suuntaan meneviä kierteitä. Ranskattarilla oli usein ihan omat standardinsa, minkä mukaan ne asioita tarkasteli...

Mutta eipä siinä. Jos ei löydy sopivaa satulaputkea, ja vanha on irrotusoperaation jälkeen käyttökelvoton, niin shimmejä kyllä löytää. Jos keskiö menee uusiksi, eikä varaosia saa, niin kierteetön kasettikeskiö kestää normaalissa arkiajossa. Itsellä ainakin on kestänyt.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Vanhasta konttorituolista pelastettuja metallipalasia ja prikkoja. Tuli jarrujen uusi tukipiste.
No väliaikainen???



Väliä jäi n. 4mm

----------


## nuubiainen

Ogre-projekti alkuvaiheessa. Hyvää palvelua sain Foxcompista.

----------


## JackOja

> 



Kannattaa laittaa toi vaijerinkuoren päätyholkki kunnolla tuonne säätöruuvin koloon.

----------


## kmw

Siunausta ja varjelusta @Jake_Kona. Tuohon pisteeseen kohdistuu ison ukon jarruttaessa melkoiset voimat ja tuo konstrukstio kestää sen minkä se kestää. Hyvähän se on että on luottoa omaan diy-osaamiseen.

----------


## Jake_Kona

En tuolla asetelmalla nyt aja. Kunhan testasin miten paljon pitemmät länget tarvitsen etujarruun. Noi on max 54mm (muistaakseni). Ei taida löytyä oikean kokoisia.

----------


## ppikkupe

> En tuolla asetelmalla nyt aja. Kunhan testasin miten paljon pitemmät länget tarvitsen etujarruun. Noi on max 54mm (muistaakseni). Ei taida löytyä oikean kokoisia.



Tarvittava längen pituus selviää mittaamalla viivottimella vanteen jarrupinnan keskikohdasta tukipisteen keskipisteeseen.

----------


## nuubiainen

Aloin katkoa keulaputkea K-raudan putkenkatkaisimella, joka onkin veikeä vekotin. 1,5 h meni ihmetellessä, miksi katkaisin ei kiristy putken ympärille, vaan antaa periksi pienestäkin kiristyksestä.

Lopulta keksin miten katkaisimen saa purettua osiin. Selvisi että kiristyksen vastakappaleena toimii tällainen sentin pituinen nailonmutteri.



Siis häh? Eihän tollainen mutteri voi kestää yhtään mitään voimia (eikä kestäkään). Onko tää "laadukas työkalu" joku käytännön pila, vai mistä on kyse? Ensi kerralla Biltemaan.

----------


## kontio

...rälläkkä...  :Hymy:

----------


## nuubiainen

Rälläköinti kerrostalokämpässä on vähän ongelmallista  :Hymy:

----------


## MRa

> Rälläköinti kerrostalokämpässä on vähän ongelmallista



Entäs tollanen rautashan ohjuri?  Mulla ainakin toiminu riittävän hyvin: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k83...for-forks.html

----------


## nuubiainen

^Joo, tollaista just etsinkin. Park Toolin on liian kallis.

----------


## MRa

> ^Joo, tollaista just etsinkin. Park Toolin on liian kallis.



Niin on.  Mä oon tollasella katkonu jokusen kerran.  Ihan suoraan on vaikee saada, mut riittävän suoraan sillä saa vedettyä.  Sit vaan vähän viilaa tms kehiin niin hyvä siitä tulee.

----------


## nuubiainen

OK! Pistän tilaukseen. Mielessä kävi että pystyisköhän ihan vaan vanhaa stemmiä käyttämään sahanohjurina, joku oli kuulemma tuollaiseenkin ratkaisuun päätynyt. Nyt ei vaan oo varastossa yhtään stemmiä, jota viitsisi pilata.

----------


## Iglumies

Kyllä se putki katkeaa suoraan ilman mitään ohjureitakin, kun keskittyy tekemiseensä, eikä hosu.
Paikallaanpysyminen auttaa asiaa huomattavasti, esim. apulainen istumassa tyynyjen välissä olevan keulan päällä tjms.

----------


## IncBuff

Paikallinen liike lyhensi kaulaputken kympillä joten kannattaa harkita onko tarpeellista investoida parinkympin ohjureita että saa ite tehtyä.

----------


## ahma

Jokaikisen kaulaputken olen tähän mennessä sahannut rautasahalla itse. Terästä, alumiinia ja hiilikuitua. Stemmi- tai maalarinteippiohjurilla. Aina on onnistunut, miksi tehdä asiasta vaikeampaa kuin se on?

----------


## Jake_Kona

Putkenkatkaisijalla ei tule niin helposti "oho veni vinoon lyhennän lisää"-keulaa

----------


## J_K

> Putkenkatkaisijalla ei tule niin helposti "oho veni vinoon lyhennän lisää"-keulaa



Putkenkatkaisijalla katkaiset sitten hiilikuituisen kaulaputken?

----------


## Jake_Kona

Saa sillä ainaskin takuuvarman suoran naarmuviivan

----------


## haedon

> Aloin katkoa keulaputkea K-raudan putkenkatkaisimella, joka onkin veikeä vekotin...



Sieltä samasta kaupasta löytyy myös laadukkaampi putkenkatkoja, jonka valmistaja taisi olla Ironside. Hiilikuituisella kannattaa tehdä loppu rautasahalla ettei kuidut murru.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Putkileikkurilla ainakin aluumiininen kaulaputki tyssääntyy leikkauskohdan vierestä paksuksi. Tämän tyssäytyneen reunan saa toki viilalla joten kuten tasoitettua, mutta ei ole täysin vaivaton tapa minusta.

----------


## nuubiainen

> Paikallinen liike lyhensi kaulaputken kympillä joten kannattaa harkita onko tarpeellista investoida parinkympin ohjureita että saa ite tehtyä.



Lähinnä näpertelyn ja oppimisen ilostahan näitä DIY-projekteja tehdään, ei niinkään taloudellisen kannattavuuden vuoksi.

----------


## hartsu

> Siksi siinä putkenkatkaisijassa on sellainen purseenpoistajaterä. Pahempi purse mielestäni jää rautasahasta. Sisä- että ulkoreunaan



Leikkurilla kun lyhentää niin siinä tosiaan käy niin että putken pää leviää ikävästi koska leikkuri ei poista materiaalia vaan työntää sen sivuille. 
Ei sillä terällä kyllä putken ulkoreunaa pysty silottelemaan. Viilaa tai smirgelituukia pitää käyttää.
Rautasaha on ehkä parempi laite kaulaputken katkaisuun kun ei sillä ole mitään väliä onko se putken pää ihan suora.

----------


## juminy

> Rautasaha on ehkä parempi laite kaulaputken katkaisuun kun ei sillä ole mitään väliä onko se putken pää ihan suora.



Näinpä. Leikkurin jälkeä saa tosiaan vain putsailla eikä mitään lisähyötyä tule. Ohjuria voi toki hifistelymielessä käyttää, mutta ihan pelkällä rautasahalla pärjää hyvin.

----------


## IncBuff

> Lähinnä näpertelyn ja oppimisen ilostahan näitä DIY-projekteja tehdään, ei niinkään taloudellisen kannattavuuden vuoksi.



Joo siis näinhän se on. Itselläni on sen verran jo kaikkea hilavitkutinta kaapeissa, että pyrin välttämään sellaisten ostamista joita ei oikeasti tarvitse ja tuollaisia tarvitsee erittäin harvoin, mutta jos haluaa kaiken tehdä itse niin mikä ettei.

Ettei mene ihan turhaksi höpöttämiseksi niin laitetaan kuva oman projektin nykytilasta.



On tullut kaipailtua jäykkäperää talliin jo jonkin aikaa kun myin reilu vuosi sitten 26 tuumasen jäykkiksen täpärin tieltä pois. Nyt tuli halpa Inbredin runko vastaan ja joustokeulaakaan en kaipaa joten rakentelu ehkä kannattaakin kun täysjäykkiä 29ereitä vaihteilla ei ihan joka kaupasta löydä  :Hymy: 

Tavoitteena oli saada projekti ajoon ensilumille ja siihen ehkä päästään.

----------


## LJL

> saa tehdä niinkin



Erästä jenkkiautoharrastajaa siteeratakseni, "itse kun tekee niin saa mieleisensä" (soveltuu DIY-viritysten ohella myös työtapoihin)

-Lauri

----------


## TheMiklu

> Erästä jenkkiautoharrastajaa siteeratakseni, "itse kun tekee niin saa mieleisensä" (soveltuu DIY-viritysten ohella myös työtapoihin)



Meilläpäi tuo o muodossa "ite ko tekee nii saa semmosen ku sattuu tulemaa"  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## nuubiainen

> Tavoitteena oli saada projekti ajoon ensilumille ja siihen ehkä päästään.



Hyvännäköinen projekti. Käykö takahaarukka yhtään ahtaaksi ton 2.4" Mountain Kingin kanssa?

----------


## IncBuff

> Hyvännäköinen projekti. Käykö takahaarukka yhtään ahtaaksi ton 2.4" Mountain Kingin kanssa?



Ihan ok sinne jää tilaa. Tuo etuvaihtaja taitaa rajoittaa enemmän renkaan leveyttä.

----------


## Ropples

Ei tarvii sanoo muuta kun että mies liikuntakiellossa ja 10m2 huone täynnä fillarin ruuveja ja paloja. Noh, laskelmien mukaan pitäisi keventyä melkein kilon verran. Uudet kiekot, voimansiirto 2x9 -> 1x9 ja sellast pientä hommaa.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Ei tarvii sanoo muuta kun että mies liikuntakiellossa ja 10m2 huone täynnä fillarin ruuveja ja paloja. Noh, laskelmien mukaan pitäisi keventyä melkein kilon verran. Uudet kiekot, voimansiirto 2x9 -> 1x9 ja sellast pientä hommaa.



Onko tuo ambulanssivani pyöränkuljetusajoneuvosi?

----------


## Ropples

Ois kyllä siisti peltipurkki kuljettamiseen mutta ei kyllä ole. Itse asiassa kyseinen purkki ei ole edes liikkunut moneen kuukauteen.

Ois muuten varmaan melko mainio huoltoauto kun löytyy valmiiksi kaikki kaapit ja muut paikat mihin voisi änkeä kaikkia osia, työkaluja ja muuta kivaa.

----------


## Pyörällä ja autolla

> Tänään sai pyörä jarrukahvojen huput ja tankonauhan. Vaijerit lyhennettiin ja laitettiin nipsut niiden päihin.



Sen verran on selvinnyt että runkonumeron mukaan pyörän runko on valmistettu Toukokuussa 1981.

Runkonumeron ensimmäinen numero on vuosi ja kirjain on kuukausi.

Eli kun runkonumero on 1 E 1 6334 niin silloin tuo 1 on 1981 ja E on vuoden  viides kuukausi eli May / toukokuu.

Tuossa Panasonic merkissä pyörän keulalla on numero 3061 ja sen kolme enismmäistä numeroa tarkoittaa vuodenpäiviä ja viimeinen numero vuotta.
Eli 306 päivää vuoden alusta tarkoittaa siten Syyskuun 2 päivää ja 1 tarkoittaa vuotta 1981.

Tästä voi tehdä sen johtopäätöksen että pyörän runko on valmistettu toukokuussa 1981 ja varastoitu sen jälkeen odottamaan lopullista kasausta.
Myyntikuntoon ja kauppaan toimitettavaksi on sitten tehtaalla kasattu Syyskuun 2 päivä 1981.

----------


## nuubiainen

Ogren versio 1.0 koeajolla. (Sori huono kuva)

Tuntuu melkein köyhän miehen läskipyörältä noilla renkailla.

----------


## Oz

Talven iltakahveelenkit odottavat.

----------


## JohnFr

Näyttää hyvältä ja ripeeltä.

----------


## VPR

> Projekti etenee:
> 
> Seuraavaksi syvä etukiekko ja kampisatsi.



Syvä etukiekko tulee tässä kuussa mutta muuten ei ole edennyt, alla kuitenkin uusi ihqmpi kuva.

----------


## Ropples

Laakerikaupan pakettia odotellessa projekti edistyi hiukan kun toinen paketti saapui. Kiinastakin pitäisi saada pakettia ennen kun valmistuu.
Vähän harmitti että samassa tilauksessa olleet kaksi flow vannetta tuli eri grafiikoilla..

----------


## koge

*japanilainen National 7000 maantiekisafillari dura-ace tekniikalla*

Tuli tuossa hommattua kyseinen kilpuri.

kuva: http://picsit.fi/k/2012/11/04/Qsx1w.jpg

Runko: National valmistettu tangen ohennetusta putkesta korkeus n. 58. Runkonumero on 3G12525 ensimmäisestä merkistä en ole varma sillä se jää vaijerin alle

Tekniikka: 

-vaihteet, jarrut ja kammet shimano dura-ace 
-araya tuubikehät ohennetuilla pinnoilla ja shimanon d-a navoilla
-3ttt tanko ja stemmi
-kashimax penkki
-sr satulatolppa

Pyörä on hyväkuntoinen ja hyvin vähän ajettu. 

haluaisi tietää lisätietoja kyseisestä fillarista ja merkistä. Selvitin juuri, että runkonumeron eka kirjain onkin 2 joten käyttäjänimen pyörällä ja autolla antamien neuvojen mukaan pyörä lienee vuodelta 1982

----------


## Pyörällä ja autolla

> *japanilainen National 7000 maantiekisafillari dura-ace tekniikalla*
> 
> Tuli tuossa hommattua kyseinen kilpuri.
> 
> kuva: http://picsit.fi/k/2012/11/04/Qsx1w.jpg
> 
> Runko: National valmistettu tangen ohennetusta putkesta korkeus n. 58. Runkonumero on 3G12525 ensimmäisestä merkistä en ole varma sillä se jää vaijerin alle
> 
> Tekniikka: 
> ...



Aloitetaan ihan alusta. Täältä löytyy tietoa Panasonic / National pyöristä http://panasonicbikemuseum.info/
Panasonic merkillä fillareita myttiin lähinnä Jenkeissä ja muualla sitten samaa pyörää National merkkisenä.

Pyöräsi on mitä suurimmalla todennäköisyydellä Panasonic / National Professional 7000 ja on värin puolesta  ( Royal Silver ) vuodelta 1981 tai 1982. https://picasaweb.google.com/1021080...39625462873074
Kuitenkin tuo runkonumero 3G12525 viittaa vuoteen 1983. Ensimmäinen numero tarkoittaa vuotta ja ensimmäinen kirjain kuukautta, eli numero 3 tarkoittaa vuotta 1983 ja G kirjain Heinäkuuta ( A on Tammikuu jne jne ). 
Oletko aivan varma että siinä lätkässä mikä on kiinni ohjainputkessa missä lukee National Made in Japan ei ole pystysuunnaassa edestäpäin katsottuna vasemalla puolella hyvin pienillä numeroilla stanssattuna neljää numeroa.
Tietääkseni kaikissa Panasinic / National pyörissä on nuo numerot sillä nämä numerot kertovat pyörän kokoonpanopäivän.
Omassa DX-2000 pyörässä tuo numero  tuossa Panasonic merkissä pyörän keulalla on 3061 ja sen kolme enisimmäistä numeroa tarkoittaa vuodenpäiviä vuoden alusta laskettuna ja viimeinen numero sitten vuotta.
Eli 306 päivää vuoden alusta tarkoittaa on Syyskuun 2 päivää ja 1 tarkoittaa vuotta 1981.

Täässä linkki omaan fillariini Vanhatvelot sivuille ja siellä on kuva tuosta lätkästä ja numeroista siinä ohjainputkessa.

http://www.vanhatvelot.org/keskustel...pic.php?id=980

Mitä osiin tulee niin tämän vuoden 1981 esitteen lopussa sivulla 16 on osalista millä Profession 7000 pyörä on varustettu tehtaalta lähtiessä.

https://plus.google.com/photos/10210...39602704301698

Mainitsit Yksivaihteen puolella että stemmi ja tanko on Italialaiset joten ne eivät ole alkuperäiset vaan jossain vaiheessa vaihdetut.
Alkuperäinen stemmi on 80 mm ja kuvasta päätellen nyt pyörässä on 110 mm stemmi.

----------


## koge

Ei siinä ohjainputken lätkässä ole stanssausta. Tarkemmin katsoessa runkonumeroa huomasin, että ensimmäinen numeri on 2 joten lienee siis vuosimallia 82 eli tuollainen: https://plus.google.com/photos/10210...290?banner=pwa Tanko ja stonga on tosiaan italialaiset 3ttt ja stemmin pituus 11cm tangossa lukee mod. competitzione. Ne siis eivät ilmeisesti ole alkuperäiset. Myöskin tuubit on tuohon vaihdettu, mutta muuten osat vastaavat linkkaamasi kuvan osia.

----------


## Pyörällä ja autolla

> Ei siinä ohjainputken lätkässä ole stanssausta. Tarkemmin katsoessa runkonumeroa huomasin, että ensimmäinen numeri on 2 joten lienee siis vuosimallia 82 eli tuollainen: https://plus.google.com/photos/10210...290?banner=pwa Tanko ja stonga on tosiaan italialaiset 3ttt ja stemmin pituus 11cm tangossa lukee mod. competitzione. Ne siis eivät ilmeisesti ole alkuperäiset. Myöskin tuubit on tuohon vaihdettu, mutta muuten osat vastaavat linkkaamasi kuvan osia.



Vähän epäilinkin että tuo runkonumeron ensimmäinen ei voinut olla 3 koska profession 7000 mallia on valmistettu Royal Silver värillä vain 1981 ja 1982.
Nyt ei sitten muuta kuin metsästämään alkuperäistä stemmiä ja ohjaustankoa, kuten myös pinnaheijastimia ja etu sekä takaheijastinta ja entisöimään pyörä alkuperiseen kuntoonsa.

Omasta fillaristani puuttuu etuheijastin ja eturenkaan keltainen pinnaheijastin ( Takarenkaan punainen  pinnaheijastin on tallessa, mutta ei ole kiinni pyörässä ) ja lisäksi pitäisi saada ehjät poljinheijastimet. 
Helpommin sanottu kuin tehty sillä heijastimet ovat Made in Japan ja poljinheijastimet olen löytänyt vain Uudesta-Seelannista mutta kyseinen myyjä ei lähetä Eurooppaan tavaraa.
Pinnaheijastimen ja etuheijastimen kanssa sama juttu, löytyisi Jenkeistä mutta ei lähetä Eurooppaan.
Omassa pyörässäni on myös kaikki osat alkuperäisiä paitsi tietenkin vaihdetut osat jotka ovat vaijerit, jarrupalat, ketju, sisä / ulkorenkaat, tankoteippi ja kaikki reilut 150 kuulalaakeripalloa.
Poljinhäkit ja niiden nahkaremmit ovat myös alkuperäiset ja tallessa koska en niitä laita kiinni ennenkuin saan poljinheijastimet jostain.

Tässä oman pyöräni osalista.

Panasonic DX-2000 12 Speed Hand Made In Japan.

Musta teräsrunko, Pystyputken tarrassa lukee High Tension Reliable Strong 1020 Butted.
Toisessa tarrassa Panasonic Hand Made ja kolmannessa tarrassa Monaco Grand Prix.
Vanteet: ARAYA 27x1 1/4 w/o Japan
Vanteiden navat: Shimano VIA
Kammet: Torney Takagi 170 mm Japan
Keskiö: Kuppi ja akselikeskiö.
Polkimet: KKT 50 ja varvaskouluissa lukee KKT PETITE KYOKUTO Made In Japan. 
Varvaskoukkujen nahkaisissa remmeissä lukee SR SAKE.
Eturattaat. 52 / 42 Shimano.
Etuvaihtaja: Shimano ALTUS LT
Takavaihtaja: Shimano ALTUS LT
Vaihdevivut: Shimano ALTUS Alaputkessa kiinni
Jarrut: DIA COMPE Deluxe
Jarrukahvat: DIA COMPE Regular
Ohjaustanko: SR Sakea Custom Road Champion
Stemmi: SR 80 Japan
Renkaat: 27x1 1/8 To Fit K2 Rim
Satula: Panasonic Ariake Jaguar II
Ketjut: VIA UG
Takapakka: Shimano 6D

----------


## 0201346

syksyllä hommasin tollasen '05 fuel 8sin, millä oli ilmeisesti ajettu kisaakin niin huoltoa kaipaisi. voimansiirto meni heti uusiks ja keskiö oli vejetty kans aivan loppuun. useemmat metsurireissut meni mainiosti kunnes sunnuntaina räjähti ketjut niin ajattelin pistää parkkiin ja huoltaa kunnolla. samaten häiritsi tuo takahaarukan laakerointi kun nuljus hiukkasen ni tänään sain levälleen tuon takapään. laakeri on omituisesti väljä pesään nähden, mietin että onko joskus joku laittanut vääränkokoiset laakerit...? pesä näyttää ainakin aivan ehjältä ettei olisi siitä kulunut tavaraa pois. täytyy käydä laakerikeskuksesta metsästämässä oikean kokoista laakeria. eihän täällä ole kellään tietoa minkäkokoiset laakerit tuossa pitäisi olla (alalaakerit tuossa keskiön yläpuolella)? saisi tuon pesän varmistettua ettei ole lähtenyt lastua...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## tune

Väljät laakeripesät lienee ainakin toisissa Trekeissä olleet ihan tyyppivika (siis ihan tehtaan jäljiltä). Kannattaa laittaa uudet laakerit laakerilukitteella laakeripesään jos yhtään on väljyyttä. Molemmat pinnat (laakeripesä ja laakerin ulkokehä) kannattaa puhdistaa kunnolla ennen lukitteen käyttöä.

----------


## 0201346

> Väljät laakeripesät lienee ainakin toisissa Trekeissä olleet ihan tyyppivika (siis ihan tehtaan jäljiltä). Kannattaa laittaa uudet laakerit laakerilukitteella laakeripesään jos yhtään on väljyyttä. Molemmat pinnat (laakeripesä ja laakerin ulkokehä) kannattaa puhdistaa kunnolla ennen lukitteen käyttöä.



saa nähä pitääkö ne lukitteen kanssa, mielestäni tuo välys oli sen verran reilu ( ei nyt sentään millistä puhuta mutta perstuntumalla ehkä 0.5mm?, vanha laakeri tuntuu hololta kuitenkin pesässä ) oisko tuo sitten juuri sen verran tuota pesää kuitenkin hangannut suuremmaksi.tuohon on onneks suht helppo rakentaa holkkivirityksiä eri kokoisella laakerilla tarvittaessa. jenkit on rakentanu fillarin ilmeisesti sillä tuumatarkkuudella  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mkpaa

Laitetaan nyt tännekin tämä omien projektien kruununjalokivi.  :Hymy: 
Hyvin on toiminut ensimmäisen vähän vajaan vuoden. Kilometrejä ei tosin ole tullut edes 500:aa, kun on lähinnä ajanut muilla pyörillä. Ensi talvena varmaankin tulee vähän pidempiä siivuja.

----------


## tune

> saa nähä pitääkö ne lukitteen kanssa, mielestäni tuo välys oli sen verran reilu ( ei nyt sentään millistä puhuta mutta perstuntumalla ehkä 0.5mm?, vanha laakeri tuntuu hololta kuitenkin pesässä ) oisko tuo sitten juuri sen verran tuota pesää kuitenkin hangannut suuremmaksi.tuohon on onneks suht helppo rakentaa holkkivirityksiä eri kokoisella laakerilla tarvittaessa. jenkit on rakentanu fillarin ilmeisesti sillä tuumatarkkuudella



  Jep, noin suurella välyksellä tosiaan ei varmaan pelkät lukitteet toimi. Holkit + lukitteet virityksellä saattaisi tosiaan onnistua...

----------


## Mihail

^^Eikös tuo samainen peikko ollut kesällä humppilan venäjänlammilla kuvattavan laiturilla? Vai muistanko väärin?

----------


## mkpaa

> ^^Eikös tuo samainen peikko ollut kesällä humppilan venäjänlammilla kuvattavan laiturilla? Vai muistanko väärin?



Sama. Melkein samoilla osillakin.

----------


## 0201346

> Jep, noin suurella välyksellä tosiaan ei varmaan pelkät lukitteet toimi. Holkit + lukitteet virityksellä saattaisi tosiaan onnistua...



kävin hakees uudet laakerit (18e kipale) ni ne onkii vähä napakammat tuoho pesään, nyt ei oo sormin tuntuvaa välystä lainkaa tosin paikallee menee senkun laittaa vaan ettei tarvii prässäillä. sit laakerikeskus myi samaan syssyyn sellasta lukitetta mikä täyttää 0.5mm heitot ni katotaa kuinka se kestää. 
runko on kyl nyt purettuna täysin nippeleiksi, kun näin tuolla "pyöräsi kuva vol. II" -threadissä makeen värisen top fuelin ni saa samalla kolhut pois tuosta kun käyttää soodapuhalluksessa ja värjäyksessä. taas karkas pyörän huolto käsistä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## groovyholmes

mites kun ajatuksiin on eksynyt armaani pyynnöstä kasailla hänelle ympärivuotinen pyörä, ja lähtökohdaksi tälle on muodostunut tuo inbredin 29 runko jäykällä keulalla. Mutta kokoa en oikein osaa varmaksi sanoa niin olisiko joku viksumpi tietoinen että minkä kokoinen inbredi kannattaisi ottaa 170 mittaiselle ja 80 inseamin omaavalle naiselle? ja jos joku osaisi vielä heittää ajatusta ohjainkannattimen pituudesta samaan pakettiin?

----------


## Jake_Kona

Jakko-pyörälle uusi väritys.
En tiedä laittaisiko tuohon mitään tekstiä/tarroja/kuvioita. Pidän siitä ihan tuollaisenaan.
Kahden sävyn maalaus. Tummempi alaosa.

----------


## VPR

> Syvä etukiekko tulee tässä kuussa mutta muuten ei ole edennyt



Etukiekoksi tuli FFWD F9R DT240s Veloflex Recordilla, koko paketin paino tällä hetkellä 6300 g. Seuraavaksi Rotor 3D+ Aero -kammet 55/42 Aero Q-ringeillä. Vaihteet ja jarrukahvat tulevat sitten kun uusi Dura-Ace Di2 9070 on saatavilla (kahvat, tangonpäänapit ja kytkinrasia D-A, muu Ultegraa) eli ilmeisesti ensi vuoden alussa.

----------


## JohnFr

> Jakko-pyörälle uusi väritys.
> En tiedä laittaisiko tuohon mitään tekstiä/tarroja/kuvioita. Pidän siitä ihan tuollaisenaan.
> Kahden sävyn maalaus. Tummempi alaosa.



Älä vaan laita mitään tarroja sotkemaan hienoa kokonaisuutta. Parhaimmillaan se on tuollaisenaan.

----------


## dILETANTTI

Takuurunko pienellä päivityksellä noin kokonaisuudessaan. Kiekkosettiä vielä uupuu, mutta muuten taitaa osat löytyä tallista ensihätään.

----------


## J T K

> mites kun ajatuksiin on eksynyt armaani pyynnöstä kasailla hänelle ympärivuotinen pyörä, ja lähtökohdaksi tälle on muodostunut tuo inbredin 29 runko jäykällä keulalla. Mutta kokoa en oikein osaa varmaksi sanoa niin olisiko joku viksumpi tietoinen että minkä kokoinen inbredi kannattaisi ottaa 170 mittaiselle ja 80 inseamin omaavalle naiselle? ja jos joku osaisi vielä heittää ajatusta ohjainkannattimen pituudesta samaan pakettiin?



Ei kait 16" isompaa missään nimessä? Ite ajan 18" scandalilla ja olen 10cm pdempi ja sisämittakin 89cm. Stemmin pituutta en lähde arvailemaan.

Jaken runko on huikean hieno tuollaisenaan.

----------


## MutaMika

> Ei kait 16" isompaa missään nimessä? Ite ajan 18" scandalilla ja olen 10cm pdempi ja sisämittakin 89cm. Stemmin pituutta en lähde arvailemaan



Tuo lienee oikea vastaus. Minä olen 174cm / 81cm ja 16" inbredillä ja scandaalilla olen ajanut (29er skandaalilla edelleen) ja koko on justiin oikein. Stemminä 9 tai 10cm.

Eli lähtisin 16" ja jostain 7-8cm stemmistä. Kun inseam on lähes sama kuin mulla niin tiedän että satulatolpan on oltava mielellään 35cm pitkä tai yli. Mulla on 35cm ja varoitustarra jo ihan vähän näkyy.

----------


## Kemizti

Pikkaisen jo kasailtuna, täysjäykkää terässinkulaa.. ans kattoo mitä tuosta valmistuu =)

----------


## Iglumies

Ihku!
Tutunnäköiset kiekot ja keula  :Vink:

----------


## Patrik

> Takuurunko pienellä päivityksellä noin kokonaisuudessaan. Kiekkosettiä vielä uupuu, mutta muuten taitaa osat löytyä tallista ensihätään.



Sydän hypähti. Omaani joudun odottamaan helmikuuhun. Vai ei kai tuo oo Prime?

----------


## dILETANTTI

> Sydän hypähti. Omaani joudun odottamaan helmikuuhun. Vai ei kai tuo oo Prime?



Prime. Heinäkuussa huomasin Paradoxissa murtumia, joten takuuseen meni se. Samalla sitten päivittelin täysjoustoon. Meni aika pitkään, että sain tämän. Tuossa se nurkassa odottelee kiekkosettiä.

----------


## juminy

> Ihku!
> Tutunnäköiset kiekot ja keula



Se on pintakäsittelyn osalta:

----------


## Zifnab

thuosta...

----------


## Jake_Kona

Valmis  :Hymy:

----------


## 0201346

tällane rojekti täällä meneillään, kesällä ostettu trekki kaipas pientä huoltoa ku takahaarukan laakerit alkoi olla valmiit, ja keskiö, ja jne jne  :Hymy: 

lähtökohtana 05 fuel ex 8:


sit meni palasiks:



runko sai soodaa päälle ja maalit läks:


ens viikolla menee pulverimaalaamoon runko jonka jälkeen pääseekin joskus kasailemaan. väri tulee olemaan jotain topfuelin punasen kaltaista peruspunaista.
uutta osaa tulee mm. ohjainlaakeri fsa orbit 2 (kiitos vinkistä palstalla), vähän käytetyt xtr dual control kahvat, xt etuvaihtaja, xtr ketjut, xtr bb-90 keskiölaakeri, runkoon ja kiekkoihin kaikki laakerit uusiks (löyty laakerikeskukselta kaikki hyllystä  :No huh!: ) . valmiiksi fillarista löytyikin xtr takavaihtaja, xtr polkimet, orkkis bontragerin tubeless vanteet jossa 2.4 mountain kingit, bontragerin stemmi ja tanko, rock shoxin reba dual air keula joka huollettu vasta, rock shoxin mc3 takaiskari, selle italian carbon penkki. vapaarattaan sisuskalut vaihtuu uuteen takakiekossa kun pitää aikamoista ruksetta. vaijerit tulee joko kahvojen mukana tulleisiin punasiin nokoneihin tai sitten crcstä tulleisiin valkoisiin goodridgen kaapelit...
toivotaa jotta tällä kokoonpanolla pääsis vaik ens kesän ajelemaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## rav

Kesää odotellessa mäkipyörä siirtyi taas projektiasteelle.. Läpikäyntiä luvassa moneen paikkaan, mutta pakkohan sitä oli saada nuo uudet rattaat ruuvattua alle että pääsi näkeen miltä pyörä sitten joskus taas näyttää, kun se välissä käytetään kilon kappaleina. Niitä kilon kappaleita muuten tulee tuosta kokonaisuudesta tasan 16.8 kappaletta  :Hymy: 


Pahoittelen kuvan kehnoutta, vaan kai se projektiasteella sallitaan että kuvatkin on kännyräpsyjä  :Hymy:

----------


## JaKon

> Kesää odotellessa mäkipyörä siirtyi taas projektiasteelle.. Läpikäyntiä luvassa moneen paikkaan, mutta pakkohan sitä oli saada nuo uudet rattaat ruuvattua alle että pääsi näkeen miltä pyörä sitten joskus taas näyttää, kun se välissä käytetään kilon kappaleina. Niitä kilon kappaleita muuten tulee tuosta kokonaisuudesta tasan 16.8 kappaletta



Aika hyvä lukema tuo 16.8, kun tuo runko ei mistään keveimmästä päästä ole. Mielenkiintoista seurata täältä projektitopikista kuinka oma ex-pyörä kokee muodonmuutoksia  :Hymy:

----------


## rav

> Aika hyvä lukema tuo 16.8, kun tuo runko ei mistään keveimmästä päästä ole. Mielenkiintoista seurata täältä projektitopikista kuinka oma ex-pyörä kokee muodonmuutoksia



Heh, joo, tuo runkohan painaa ns. riittävästi ja alkaa kyllä kieltämättä olla ainoa paikka mistä enää merkittävämmin painoa voi viilata. Uuskoppanen gloryn runko ois kai sen kilon luokkaa tuota keviämpi, ja onhan noita toki muitakin alumiinitölkin paksuudella toteutettuja ihmeitä olemassa. Puhumattakaan tietysti jostain SC V10c rungosta, runko+ilmakannu 3.2 kiloa =D Eli periaatteessa runkoa vaihtamalla vois päästä jonnekin 15 kilon lähelle, mutta vielä enempi siinä vaiheessa kyllä kevenee lompakko  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Mutta, tällä mennään nyt, ja kyllä tuostakin vielä jotain projektoidaan ennen ens kesää  :Leveä hymy:  Raportoidaan sitten mihin suuntaan homma kehittyy...

----------


## maggy

Osaatteko rakentelijat kertoa minkä hintasta olisi maalauttaa runko vaikkapa helmiäisen punaiseksi?? Itseäni hieman himmentää tuo Norco Indie 1:n harmaa..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

> Ettei mene ihan turhaksi höpöttämiseksi niin laitetaan kuva oman projektin nykytilasta.
> 
> On tullut kaipailtua jäykkäperää talliin jo jonkin aikaa kun myin reilu vuosi sitten 26 tuumasen jäykkiksen täpärin tieltä pois. Nyt tuli halpa Inbredin runko vastaan ja joustokeulaakaan en kaipaa joten rakentelu ehkä kannattaakin kun täysjäykkiä 29ereitä vaihteilla ei ihan joka kaupasta löydä 
> 
> Tavoitteena oli saada projekti ajoon ensilumille ja siihen ehkä päästään.





Tuommonen siitä sitten tuli. Tanko pitää vaihtaa vielä leveämpään, että saa hieman vakautta teknisempiin paikkoihin. Tuntuu tuo iso renkainen sen verran luonnolliselta ajettavalta ja käteen sopivalta, että saa nähdä tuliko tästä todella kallis projekti ja täysjousto menee vaihtoon kesän kynnyksellä.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Nyt pitäs lähteä rakentemaan -jokapaikanhöylää- talven aikana. Muutamia tavotteita olen asettanut; "kevyehkö, poljettava ja enskaan soveltuva. Suunnitelma on tällä hetkellä varsin avoin, saas nähdä mitä on keväällä on käsissä. Näistä lähdetään aluksi liikkeelle:                                                                Edit. Sori sekavista ja liian isoista kuvista

----------


## Plus

Tästä se lähtee...

----------


## kauris

Ai että. Mistä hommasit rungon? Saiko tähän aikaan vuodesta mihin hintaan?

----------


## Plus

eBaystä saa hyvään hintaan ja nopeasti... JOS sattuu löytämään. Eipä tuo paljon uutta häpeä, eikä mun kärsivällisyys riittäisi uusien runkojen toimitusajoille  :Hymy:

----------


## Iglumies

Jos saisi huomisen sairaslomapäivän kulumaan tallissa tämän kanssa.

----------


## Trek2012

Tässä tää oma mankeli

----------


## cdRn

Terve! Talvipyöräilystä innostuneena olisi tarkoitus rakentaa ensimmäinen sinkula maastorunkoon. Rungoksi olen katsellut karate apinaa sekä inbrediä. Kiinnostusta on paljon, kokemusta ei, eli käytännössä jos joku voisi kiteyttää (mieluiten linkkien kera) mitä osia tulee kaikenkaikkiaan takapäähän, jotta projekti pääsisi alkuun osatilausten osalta. Auttakaahan nöösiä, ettei maantiepyörällä tartte ajaa tuolla lumessa  :Hymy:

----------


## Zembaloja

Näinkin on joskus käynyt!


Tämä siis kesällä 2012. Uudet kiekot ja renkaat ollu alla jo jonkin aikaa. Kiitos Chainreactionin alennusten niin laitetaan vähän uutta osaa kiinni.

----------


## JeTi-

Itsellä ihan sama tilanne. Kävin just hakee clas ohlsonilta 10e työntömitan et saa katottua mitä toho runkoo saa kiinni. Menee tosi paljon osia uusiks kyllä. Keula, kammet, polkimet, etukiekko yms. Saas kattoo!  :Hymy: 

Edit.. Piti lainata tuon yhen maastosinkula viestiä mut kännykkä ei suostunu näköjään.

----------


## Ihmekameli

Harkitsin jo Colnagon päästämistä eläkkeelle, mutta se saakin uuden elämän uusien palikoiden kera.
Kolme kerrosta vahaa ja 2013 Recordin osasarja niskaan.Koristeeksi uudet pullotelineet ja NOS tankotulpat.Kiekkoasia on vielä hiukan auki.

----------


## Petterii

Eiköhän näistä saada ensi kesäksi yksi ajokelpoinen pyörä.

----------


## AK-87

> Terve! Talvipyöräilystä innostuneena olisi tarkoitus rakentaa ensimmäinen sinkula maastorunkoon. Rungoksi olen katsellut karate apinaa sekä inbrediä. Kiinnostusta on paljon, kokemusta ei, eli käytännössä jos joku voisi kiteyttää (mieluiten linkkien kera) mitä osia tulee kaikenkaikkiaan takapäähän, jotta projekti pääsisi alkuun osatilausten osalta. Auttakaahan nöösiä, ettei maantiepyörällä tartte ajaa tuolla lumessa



Terve terve. Kysytään nyt ensimmäiseksi hintaluokkaa valmiille pyörälle, jotta tiedetään mitä lähdetään ehdottelemaan palikoiksi. Lähtökohtaisesti siis maastosinkulan (voimansiirron) takapäähän tulee vaan normaali takakiekko ja siihen pakan/kasetin tilalle sinkulakitti eli ratas ja speiserit.

----------


## pikkukara

^ Tosta saat aika hyvin osviittaa mitä tarviit:

http://www.bikecarson.com/2010/08/03...karate-monkey/

----------


## JeTi-

Piti tänään käydä irrotuttamassa keskiö oikeen liikkeessä. Sano äijäkin et olipa harvinaisen tiukassa. Yllättäen muhvin kierteet säilyivät kuitenkin ehjänä. Nyt kysymys sitten (josta varmaan haukutaan et google ja hakua, mut kun en löytäny enkä tajua, sori vaan):
Pitäis hommata keskiö ja kammet. Mitenkä semmoset valitaan. Sen verran tiedän et 'normi' BSA kierteinen tuo edellinen keskiö oli. Pitäiskö ensin valita kammet ja sitten keskiö vai toisinpäin? Mitähän mittoja tarvis ottaa, jotta tietäis mitä ostella? 

Elkää haukkuko, neuvojaa mielummin.  :Leveä hymy: 

OK. Update: Elikkäs googlasin tolkuttomasti ja tulin nyt siihen johtopäätökseen, että tartten 68mm BSA keskiön. Ilmeisesti ne on kaikki halkaisijaltaan samankokoisia?

----------


## mhelander

> Piti tänään käydä irrotuttamassa keskiö oikeen liikkeessä. Sano äijäkin et olipa harvinaisen tiukassa. Yllättäen muhvin kierteet säilyivät kuitenkin ehjänä. Nyt kysymys sitten (josta varmaan haukutaan et google ja hakua, mut kun en löytäny enkä tajua, sori vaan):
> Pitäis hommata keskiö ja kammet. Mitenkä semmoset valitaan. Sen verran tiedän et 'normi' BSA kierteinen tuo edellinen keskiö oli. Pitäiskö ensin valita kammet ja sitten keskiö vai toisinpäin? Mitähän mittoja tarvis ottaa, jotta tietäis mitä ostella? 
> 
> Elkää haukkuko, neuvojaa mielummin. 
> 
> OK. Update: Elikkäs googlasin tolkuttomasti ja tulin nyt siihen johtopäätökseen, että tartten 68mm BSA keskiön. Ilmeisesti ne on kaikki halkaisijaltaan samankokoisia?



Jos edellinen keskiö ja kampisarja noin suurin piirtein sopi siihen fillariin, niin googlaa ensin siitä tarkemmat tiedot. Ja niiden perusteella sitten valkkaat tarjonnasta seuraavan. Muitakin tapoja löytyy, saattaa vaan hyllyt täyttyä sopimattomista ja lompakko tuulettua siinä samalla.

----------


## kontio

BSA kierteelle on loputon määrä vaihtoehtoja, mutta keskiön ja kammen pitää melkeinpä olla samaa merkkiä, toki on vaihtoehtojakin mutta miksi hankaloittaa elämäänsä. SRAMin kammet-> GXP keskiö, Shimanon kammet-> HollowTech2 keskiö jne.Onhan noita yhteensopivia keskiöitä sitten muitakin, mutta tosiaan mielestäni ei ole vaivan arvoista.

----------


## mhelander

> BSA kierteelle on loputon määrä vaihtoehtoja, mutta keskiön ja kammen pitää melkeinpä olla samaa merkkiä, toki on vaihtoehtojakin mutta miksi hankaloittaa elämäänsä. SRAMin kammet-> GXP keskiö, Shimanon kammet-> HollowTech2 keskiö jne.Onhan noita yhteensopivia keskiöitä sitten muitakin, mutta tosiaan mielestäni ei ole vaivan arvoista.



Onhan vielä tuo JIS-neliökeskiö jota halpispyörät enää pääsääntöisesti käyttää. Mutta noita keskiöitä kyllä saa ja ihan laadukkaita, sekä niihin jos jonkinlaista kampea. Nojailupiireissä käyttävät vielä jonkin verran.

Mun off-road tekeleessä no moisia keskiöitä kaksi, toinen on takahaarukan nivelenä. Vähän overkill mutta kun romupyörien rungoista tein niin eipä tarvinnu alkaa säätään. Varsinainen keskiö olikin kätevä kun piti saada kammet ja kengät välttämään etuhaarukkaa ja -pyörää niin nurkista löyty lopulta sellanen keskiö jolla symmetrisyys löytyi. Kampisarjan omalla keskiöllä ei olis syntyny.

Mutta jos laatua haluaa ja BSA-keskiölle runko on tehty niin ilman muuta mikä tahansa ulkoisilla laakereilla oleva jos vaan muuten sopii. Paino laskee ja silti akseli on jäykkä tai jäykempi. Laakerit kestää paremmin. Keraamisten laakereiden hyötyä edelleen epäilen, etenkin pystärissä jossa saavat osansa etupyörän syytämästä vedestä ja sotkusta.

----------


## kontio

juu, ja Octalink FSA:lla vai kenellä se oli. Keskiöt ei kuulemma oikein kestä (luopuivatkin siitä jo), mulla oli Giantissa enkä mitään valittamista kahdessa kesässä keksinyt kyllä.
En jaksa tarkistaa mitä BSA systeemiä FSA nykyään käyttää, BB30 on aika monissa malleissa tarjolla ainakin.

----------


## Cyklooppi

> Pitäis hommata keskiö ja kammet. Mitenkä semmoset valitaan. Sen verran tiedän et 'normi' BSA kierteinen tuo edellinen keskiö oli. Pitäiskö ensin valita kammet ja sitten keskiö vai toisinpäin? Mitähän mittoja tarvis ottaa, jotta tietäis mitä ostella? 
> 
> Elkää haukkuko, neuvojaa mielummin. 
> 
> OK. Update: Elikkäs googlasin tolkuttomasti ja tulin nyt siihen johtopäätökseen, että tartten 68mm BSA keskiön. Ilmeisesti ne on kaikki halkaisijaltaan samankokoisia?



Onko tarkoitus vaihtaa kammet vai pitää vanhat? Jos pidät vanhat niin laita tänne tieto mitkä kammet sulla on tai jos et tiedä, niin vaikka kuva kammista. Luulen että sillä saat jo apua keskiön valintaan.

----------


## JeTi-

> Onko tarkoitus vaihtaa kammet vai pitää vanhat? Jos pidät vanhat niin laita tänne tieto mitkä kammet sulla on tai jos et tiedä, niin vaikka kuva kammista. Luulen että sillä saat jo apua keskiön valintaan.



Keskiö piti käydä irrottamassa liikkeessä niin se jäi sillä reissulla sinne. Se oli joku neliskanttiakselinen. Kammet on vanhat STX kammet, joiden 5 pulttinen jako on ihan hiton pieni = menee kammetkin vaihtoon. http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g1...8Image0020.jpg Tuossapa kuva noista kammista.

----------


## viskaali

Vanhasta v.1993 GT Zaskarin rungosta tuli tälläinen 1x9 hiekkatieohjus.

----------


## JohnFr

Varsin erikoinen laitos, ei tule ihan joka päivä vastaan. Pitäis olla hyvä näkyvyys, kun pyörälläkin on oma silmänsä. Mikäs vaihteisto tossa oikeen on?

----------


## kmw

^^E-rit-täin hieno. *isompi peukalohymiö*

----------


## J_K

Viskaalin tuotokselle kulhollinen vihreitä kuulia !

----------


## twentyniner

Nice bike Mr.T  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

Uskomaton vehje. Oon tuijottanut vaikka kuinka kauan noita kuvia, jotenkin käsittämättömiä komponentteja ja ylipäänsä koko fillari… Huh. Sen lisäksi, että on äärettömän hieno, niin on myös äärettömän kiinnostavan näköinen. Esim. tuo jarrukahva-/vaihteensiirtäjäyhdistelmä on, mikä se oikein on? Onko tuollaisia ollut joskus valmiina olemassa?

-Lauri

----------


## Human Traffic

Komppaan kyllä. Tuo GT on älyttömän makee. Tuon kanssa voisin unohtaa orastavan kippurasarvi-allergiani ja hypätä pyörän selkään.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Täältäkin suuresti rispektiä viskaalin fillarille! Tunen stemmi kruunaa kokonaisuuden.

----------


## viskaali

Kiitos kehuista ja mielenkiinnosta ja vihreistä kuulista. Lähtokohta projektille oli, että käytän vanhoja ja uusia osia yhdessä, tarkoituksena tehdä nopea pyörä helppoon maastoon ja hiekkateille. Mahdollisesti johonkin Jämi84 tyyliseen tapahtumaan :Hymy: . Etsin pitkään alkuperäistä WTB dirtdrop tankoa, mutta ne on ihan sairaan painavia, joten päädyin midgeen, joka oli melkein puolet kevyempi. Jarru/vaihtaja on http://retroshift.com/ tuote CX1. Takavaihtaja on vanha Proshift, joka käy 8/9 pakoille. Kampisatsi on melkein 20v. vanha Syncrosin Revolution, johon laitoin keskirattaan paikalle Rotorin Q 40 piikkisen, keskiönä Tunen titaaninen AC38. Pakko sanoa, että tämän kampipaketin kanssa joutui askartelemaan enemmän kuin aluperin suunnitelin, esim. syncrosin pikkurattaan pultit eri kaliperia kuin normi rataspultit ja niiden tulee olla titaanisia, koska kiinnitys tehdään titaaniseen levyyn. Pari kuvaa vielä osista.

----------


## Tank Driver

Jestas sentään kun on hieno! Epäortodoksisuudesta läjäpäin irtopisteitä.

----------


## groovyholmes

on kyllä raju fillari! rispekt!
mutta, silti haluan kysyä että voisiko joku avata nuita ulkoisten laakerikuppien toimintamallia? mulla on nyt 73mm keskiö mihin pitäisi saada kammet kiinni. keskiökuppien mukana tuli kolme kappaletta 2,5mm prikkoja millä voi säätää sitten ketjulinjaa. ohjeissa on neuvottu speissereiden käyttö e-tyypin etuvaihtajalle tai  bb cup mount chainguide bracketille, ja, clamp-on fd. mutta kun siihen tulisi 1x10 voimansiirto, ja iscg05 ketjuohjuri, niin tarkoittaako se sitä että ei speissereitä lainkaan, vai yksi kummallekkin puolelle? vai?

----------


## Iglumies

Siihen tulee 1 rinkula ja tod.näk. vetopuolelle.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Siihen tulee 1 rinkula ja tod.näk. vetopuolelle.



Tai sitten ei jos on GXP.

keskiölaakerin mukana on kyllä yleensä ohjeet paljon pitää laittaa prikkoja mille puolelle.

----------


## Iglumies

Antakaa aasinlakki, näinhän uudemmissa GXP-keskiöissä asia onkin 73 milliselle.

----------


## Shamus

Melko veikeä GT!
Noita Syncrosin pikkurattaan pultteja pystyy askartelemaan Campagnolon satulatolpan kiristysruuveista.

----------


## 0201346

alkaa olemaa trekki uudessa kuosissaan, teippejä vielä huutaa runko ja pientä sipistelyä

----------


## Grandi66

^Heino on.

----------


## kmw

^^on hieno noinkin eikä mtn teippejä vaan rapakuraa pintaan  :Hymy:

----------


## syklopaatti

> alkaa olemaa trekki uudessa kuosissaan, teippejä vielä huutaa runko ja pientä sipistelyä



Huutaa myös lyhyempää stemmiä. Satula niin edessä, että olettas semmos tohon mahtuvan.
Totta. Makuasioita sano koira kun.....

----------


## 0201346

> Huutaa myös lyhyempää stemmiä. Satula niin edessä, että olettas semmos tohon mahtuvan.
> Totta. Makuasioita sano koira kun.....



joo satula on iha etuasennossa, pätkästemmillä sais vähä mulkattua asentoa. itte ku oon nii pätkä kuski ni joutunu hakee noita säätöjä. noilla säädöillä ei paikat oo kipeytyny lenkillä oikeestaa yhtää, ku vertaa talvipyörää mis on auttamatta liian iso runko ni menee liika etukenoo ja selkä ja niskat on kovilla. onneks sil ajetaa vaa työmatkat pääasiassa.

----------


## hannurs

Oranssin DBS vaihe on menossa tässä.


Lainakiekot alla, ei siis tule levyjarrullisena sitten kun joskus valmistuu...


Toinen projekti jonka tänään sain päätökseen


Valitan huonoa kuvaa mutta abouttiarallaa osalista kuvanottohetkeltä

Runko: Insera Mirage 18"
Ohjainlaakeri: BBB Turnaround
Keula: X Fusion Velvet RL + Remote
Iskari: X Fusion O2 RLR 165/38 + Remote
Voimansiirto: Truvativ Firex 3.0 175mm, KMC X9-73 Ketju, Sram PG950 11-34 Pakka + Sram PG980 11-32 Pakka asfalttikiekoille
Vaihteisto: Sram X9 3x9 vivut, Sram X9 takavaihtaja, Sram X7 etuvaihtaja
Ohjaamo: Specialized Demo 750mm, BBB Highsix 110mm säädettävä stemmi, jäätävä pino BBB Ligthspace spacereita, tyylipoliisi paNputtaa  :Hymy: 
Istumapuoli: Uno Kalloy 350mm Satulatolppa, Fun Works satulatolpan kiristin, BBB Multidensity "desinged for men" Joopa joo, akkojen satula moinen ankkuri  :Hymy: 
 Kiekot: (Maasto) Alex ZX24 kehät ja navat DT Swiss XPW 1800, pinnat ??? Cube edition nimellä myytiin. (Asfaltti) RCZ 012 Race XC Valkoinen/Kulta 
Renkaat: Continental Speed King 2.1" Ja Shwalbe Marathon Supreme Taittuvina, molemmissa sisureina shwalben xxligthit Ja Mounty Special Lite Axles Pikalinkut.
Jarrut: Gusset Chute 180mm/160mm Goodridge vaijerit, Promax kahvat

Se että sen sain päätökseen tarkoittaa että tilailin eilen saksasta "vähän" osia ja tänään purkiin koko pyörän osiksi pahvilaatikkoon, kaudelle 2013 jotain uutta kehitteillä...

Loppuun vielä kuva asfaltti setupista, ai niin, polkimet Shimanon perus M520 lukot, ja spacereista ei kannattane välittää, piti olla conforttia ajoasennossa mutta jospa se kaudelle 2013 olisi ohimennyttä aikaa...

Jotain pientä saattaa uupua mutta tehdään sitten Evo2 uusi yhteenveto ja yritetään olla tarkempia sen suhteen.

----------


## runttaaja

Ajattelin että olisi mukavaa muuttaa nykyinen On One Pompetamine paremmin ympävuotiseen käyttöön sopivaksi 29 Inbrediksi, mutta en ole täysin varma homman järkevyydestä. En kuitenkaan halua polttaa uuden pyörän verran rahaa tähän touhuun. On Onen 29 hiilarihaarukka maksaa jo enemmän kuin runko joten mietin voisinko hoitaa homman tällä 26 haarukalla?
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FOOOCR26...fork_disc_only 
(also well suited for 29er frames) lukee nettisivuilla. A-C mitta näyttäisi olevan vain 300mm optimia lyhyempi.

Rungon ja haarukan lisäksi ostoon menisi uusi nykyistä pienempi alfine kampisetti keskiöineen ja ohjainlaakerinkin voisi uusia. Rahaa palaisi näillä osilla noin 360 euroa. Sitten siirtäisin alfinen navan ja 700c renkaat ym kilkkeet Pompetaminesta Inbrediin.

Koska minulla on usein enemmän intoa kuin järkeä niin on kysyttävä:
A) Olenko miettinyt homman oikein vai kuseeko tämä jossain vaiheessa?
B) Luuletteko että tuollainen pari vuotta vanha ok siisti L-kokoinen Pompetaminen valmis runkosetti haarukalla ja kampisetillä menisi helposti kaupaksi ja paljonko siitä mahtaisi saada? Tämä on tärkeä tieto kokonaisbudjettia ajatellen mutta en osaa itse arvioida.
C) Onko tässä mitään järkeä? Ajatuksena on siis saada "hauskempi" pyörä mihin mahtuu myös sellaiset talvigummit että voi painella töihin ympäri vuoden. Tietenkin kyse on myös siitä että pääsee toteuttamaan itseään ja jälleen ostamaan jotain...

----------


## IncBuff

> Ajattelin että olisi mukavaa muuttaa nykyinen On One Pompetamine paremmin ympävuotiseen käyttöön sopivaksi 29 Inbrediksi, mutta en ole täysin varma homman järkevyydestä. En kuitenkaan halua polttaa uuden pyörän verran rahaa tähän touhuun. On Onen 29 hiilarihaarukka maksaa jo enemmän kuin runko joten mietin voisinko hoitaa homman tällä 26 haarukalla?
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FOOOCR26...fork_disc_only



Vaikuttaa vähän lyhyehköltä tuo haarukka 29eriin, mutta vaihtoehtoja on. Mulla on Inbredissä Salsan Cromoto Grande ja myös Surlyltä löytyy vaihtoehto. Vielä syksyllä tuo Salsan haarukka oli halvempi kuin Surlyn.

----------


## runttaaja

No siinähän tuli jo hyvä vinkki. Kiitos siitä. Harmi että tuo Salsa on kalliimpi kun tuossa Surlyssa on nuo turhat canti-kiinnikkeet jotka näyttäisivät rumilta. Levarit siis olisi tulossa käyttöön.

----------


## Iglumies

Orangen F8 voisi olla myös vaihtoehto, kysy vaikka mtbcentrestä.

----------


## IncBuff

> No siinähän tuli jo hyvä vinkki. Kiitos siitä. Harmi että tuo Salsa on kalliimpi kun tuossa Surlyssa on nuo turhat canti-kiinnikkeet jotka näyttäisivät rumilta. Levarit siis olisi tulossa käyttöön.



Tuosta Karate Monkey haarukasta on olemassa myös canti-tapiton versio, mutta en äkkiseltään löytänyt sitä mistään halvemmalla kuin Cromotoa. Vähän halvempaa hiilariakin on tietysti olemassa http://www.carboncycles.cc/?s=0&t=2&c=43&p=197&

----------


## kmw

Mullon toi Exotikki ja kehtaan suositella. Tötöilin vastapattiin ajaessa (pyörä pysähtyi paikalleen ja kuski teki otb-kuperkeikan) niin että Haron runko ratkesi emäputken alta, mutta keula kesti ehjänä.

----------


## runttaaja

Koitan pysyä poissa hiilikuidusta ihan vain budjetin takia. Jossain kohtaa mennään muuten sen rajan yli että olisi järkevämpää tilata on onen pojilta kokonaan uusi inbred alfine takanavalla ja pistää pompetamine keväällä myyntiin. Enkä ole vielä varma näistä allaolevista kohdistakaan :Hymy:  Saisikohan tuosta Pompetaminen runkosetistä jotain 150 euron  suuntaista? Jos koko mulkkauksen lopulliseksi kustannukseksi tulisi jotain 200 euron luokkaa saattaisi koko hommassa olla vielä ideaakin.





> A) Olenko miettinyt homman oikein vai kuseeko tämä jossain vaiheessa?
> B) Luuletteko että tuollainen pari vuotta vanha ok siisti L-kokoinen Pompetaminen valmis runkosetti haarukalla ja kampisetillä menisi helposti kaupaksi ja paljonko siitä mahtaisi saada? Tämä on tärkeä tieto kokonaisbudjettia ajatellen mutta en osaa itse arvioida.
> C) Onko tässä mitään järkeä?

----------


## twentyniner

> Tuosta Karate Monkey haarukasta on olemassa myös canti-tapiton versio, mutta en äkkiseltään löytänyt sitä mistään halvemmalla kuin Cromotoa. Vähän halvempaa hiilariakin on tietysti olemassa http://www.carboncycles.cc/?s=0&t=2&c=43&p=197&



2012 mallinen on vain levyjarruille, siis se siistimpi versio  :Hymy:

----------


## runttaaja

Tuli sellainenkin seikka mieleen että kun pompetaminessa on nuo weinmann DP18 kiekot jotka ovat melko kapeat niin onko niitä järkeä laittaa alle lainkaan. Ovat sen verran kapeat etten tiedä miten se haluamani leveä kumi istuisi. Sitten olisi katuvanteet maastorungossa ja alan epäilemään jo kohtaa C) onko tässä järkeä. Pian alkaa tuntua fiksummalta tilata tämä
http://www.on-one.co.uk/news/product...breds-from-849 kun se on taas saatavissa ja laittaa pompetamine myyntiin.

Edit: jaa niin tuo olikin 26 tuumainen. Täytyy varmaan yrittää laittaa nyt jäitä hattuun hetkeksi...

----------


## JeTi-

> Vanhasta v.1993 GT Zaskarin rungosta tuli tälläinen 1x9 hiekkatieohjus.



Moro viskaali, Mistä tuo keula? Itellä vähän vastaavan tyyppistä projektia pukkaa, ja runko on samanvärinen. Tuo keula istuis ku nyrkki silmään.  :Hymy:

----------


## viskaali

Moi. Keula on Steinbach Superlight. itse ostin http://www.bikepalast.com/product_in...ght-I-MTB.html . Saattaa saada jostain halvemmallakin, en tiedä. Kuvassa kaulaputki lyhentämättömänä 30cm. Moni Kiinan kuitukeula häviää painossa mennen tullen. Keula vastannee geometrialtaan 80mm joustokeppiä

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Viskaalin projektista ei ainakaan näyttävyyttä puutu. Hieno peli.

----------


## VPR

> Etukiekoksi tuli FFWD F9R DT240s Veloflex Recordilla, koko paketin paino tällä hetkellä 6300 g. Seuraavaksi Rotor 3D+ Aero -kammet 55/42 Aero Q-ringeillä. Vaihteet ja jarrukahvat tulevat sitten kun uusi Dura-Ace Di2 9070 on saatavilla (kahvat, tangonpäänapit ja kytkinrasia D-A, muu Ultegraa) eli ilmeisesti ensi vuoden alussa.





Kuvan kokoonpanossa paino noin 7300 g. Uusi Di2 ei ole vielä saatavilla joten saa nähdä missä vaiheessa voi tilata seuraavat osat, en halua tilata pelkkiä vaihtajia ilman vaihteenvalitsimia vaan haluan testata kokonaisuutta kerralla.

----------


## kolistelija

VPR:n Timemachine on hurjan siisti. Mä luulen että moottori taitaa olla fillarin veroinen.  :Vink:

----------


## kmw

Wow mikä BMC! Mun silmä yleensä vierastaa näitä nykysuuntaus jättitarroitettuja runkoja/kiekkoja, mutta tämä on ihan *piip* hieno. Meneekö Kuupperin testissä pajonkin yli 10km?

----------


## GynZi

Tänään tuli tuohon 16v vanhan kona fire mountainin rungon ympärille kyhättyyn talvipyöräprojektiin palikka joka mahdollistaa, jos ei parempia jarruja taakse, ainakin niiden kokeilun. Etuhaarukassa on jo levyjarry, takana v-jarru joita olen aina vihannut, varsinkin talvikeleillä.


Pitää viikonloppuna koittaa ehtiä ruuvailla kaikki kasaan ja katsoa miten se toimii. Ainakaan huonompi kuin nykyinen v-jarru se ei voi olla, se kun ei jarruta käytännössä yhtään  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## K1mm0

Mistä löysit adapterin ja mitäs maksoi? Ilmoittele miten asennus onnistui ja tuliko toimiva. Laita kuvia myös.

Mulla on vintillä pölyttymässä -96 Team Marin. Siitä ois aikomus tehdä city/maantiekelpoinen kulkupeli. Ja voishan sillä maastossakin fiilistellä.

----------


## GynZi

Googlettelin pitkään kunnes löysin eurooppalaisen puljun joka peräti lähettää suomeen, eli wiggle.co.uk ja kuten linkin takaa näkyy, hinta 35e. Jos tilaa vielä 7e edestä tavaraa niin postikulut 0e, muuten kympin luokkaa.

----------


## K1mm0

Okei, toi on tuttu pulju. Onks sun Konassa teräsrunko? Tuol Wigglen sivuilla oli joku kommentoinut ettei toi kävis teräsrunkoon. Miksköhän ei muka kävis? Mariini on terästä. Eiköhän tossa ole tärkeämpää se, miten noi putket ja dropout on muotoiltu...

----------


## GynZi

putkien ja dropouttien muoto on ratkaiseva tekijä, teräsrungoissa se taitaa usein olla väärän mallinen, mutta senkin ongelman saa helposti ratkaistua dremelillä tai varovasti rälläkällä. Kun palikan saa käteen ja katsoo tätä kuvaa, ymmärtää helposti mistä pitää leikata sentin pala pois  :Vink:

----------


## GynZi

Adapteri paikallaan teräsrunkoisessa konassa. Kyllähän tuo siihen istuu..


Taidanpa ottaa tuosta yläputkeen nojaavasta tuesta kuitenkin palan pois takapuolelta, että saan sen pystyyn putkea vasten.. Terävä kulma putkessa ei hirveästi houkuta..

ps. polkupyörän sulattaminen kylppärissä kannattaa toteuttaa silloin kun nainen _ei ole kotona_  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## GynZi

Ja levyjarru asennettu. Homma oli kaikenkaikkiaan helppo, kunhan ruuvasin osat kiinni, lukuunottamatta adapterin "tukijalkaa", josta piti vähän ottaa pois että se mahtui tukemaan ylempää putkea vasten. Pienen koeajolenkin jälkeen en huomannut mitään valittamista, ellei lasketa liian lyhyeksi jäänyttä jarruvaijeria, jonka kyllä luulin mitoittaneeni levyjarrua silmälläpitäen kun kasasin pyörän. Noh, uusi tilaukseen, ei siinä sen kummempaa.

----------


## hannurs

GynZi:llä hieno Kona, vielä ohjaustanko valkoiseksi niin olisi täydellinen  :Cool:

----------


## dILETANTTI

Rojekti etenee tuskastuttavan hitaasti:

----------


## Tank Driver

Herra Tantin Banshee on h-i-e-n-o.

Huutaisko kullitettua tankoa ja tolppaa..?

----------


## hannurs

Kauhia loova tuli tänään postissa kotiovelle asti. 

Pistetään pieni teaseri.



Ja muuta sekalaista tuubiosaa tuli myös.


Huomenna vielä kävästä ohjainlaakeria metsästämässä ja takaiskarin holkkeja muokkaamassa.

Jarruja vielä odottelen..... Vähän alkaa jo olemaan niiden kanssa pientä epäluuloa että tuliko oppirahat nyt maksettavaksi.

----------


## JeTi-

> Moi. Keula on Steinbach Superlight. itse ostin http://www.bikepalast.com/product_in...ght-I-MTB.html . Saattaa saada jostain halvemmallakin, en tiedä. Kuvassa kaulaputki lyhentämättömänä 30cm. Moni Kiinan kuitukeula häviää painossa mennen tullen. Keula vastannee geometrialtaan 80mm joustokeppiä



Tänks. Ei tuo 109e mitenkään järjetön hinta tuntuis oleva. Köykänen keppi kyllä! Näyttää pahasti siltä et menee palkkapäivänä tilaukseen!  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Ja levyjarru asennettu.



Mitenkään haluamatta lannistaa (mutta kun välillä huimaa nämä DIY-jarruviritykset) pieni kriittinen ääni: oletko riittävällä tavalla varmistunut siitä, että ei-levyjarrulliseksi suunniteltu runko varmasti kestää levyjarrun rungolle tuottaman rasituksen? Vai tuleeko tuon virityksen kautta edes kauheasti lisärasitusta rungolle? Konan takakolmio on vaan niin ohutta putkea, että väkisin epäilyttää.

Itsellä 2005 vuoden Fire Mountain jossa on levyjarrukorvake, voin vaikka myydä sen sinulle ns. hengespelastushintaan, ettet telo itseäsi pahemmin tuon kanssa.  :Vink: 

-Lauri

----------


## GynZi

> Mitenkään haluamatta lannistaa (mutta kun välillä huimaa nämä DIY-jarruviritykset) pieni kriittinen ääni: oletko riittävällä tavalla varmistunut siitä, että ei-levyjarrulliseksi suunniteltu runko varmasti kestää levyjarrun rungolle tuottaman rasituksen? Vai tuleeko tuon virityksen kautta edes kauheasti lisärasitusta rungolle? Konan takakolmio on vaan niin ohutta putkea, että väkisin epäilyttää.
> 
> Itsellä 2005 vuoden Fire Mountain jossa on levyjarrukorvake, voin vaikka myydä sen sinulle ns. hengespelastushintaan, ettet telo itseäsi pahemmin tuon kanssa. 
> 
> -Lauri



Heh, en ole varmistunut siitä millään lailla. Kyllä se kertoo jos ei kestä, viimeistään siinä vaiheessa kun runko antaa periksi  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Heh, en ole varmistunut siitä millään lailla. Kyllä se kertoo jos ei kestä, viimeistään siinä vaiheessa kun runko antaa periksi



In Finland this thing has been called terve urheiluhenki

...kuten joku muistaakseni jostakin jarruvirityksestä lausui, ei muuta kuin onnea ja siunausta  :Vink: 

-Lauri

----------


## hannurs

Pientä edistystä ja koesovittelua, vaijerit piisaa, kuoria pitää lyhennellä.

Huono puhelimella otettu kuva.


Vielä odotuksessa ohjainlaakeri, 24 ja 34 hampaiset eturattaat + ne jarrut, sikäli mikäli ne nyt oikeasti on tulossa........  :Vihainen: 

Ainiin, se tuli selväksi mitä tarkoittaa German Bike Tehnology, osat ei sovi toisiinsa ilman viilausta... Vaihtajankorvajetta piti viilata jotta mahtuu kiekko paikalleen, yritin vaikka miten kikkailla vaan ei mennyt paikalleen.




Noin milli piti ottaa tavaraa pois niin meni kuin tarkoitettu paikalleen, seuraava ropleema olikin että Lite Axles:in pikalinkku ei enään yllä läpi asti. Noh, pitänee hakia BBB versiot samalla kun ohjainlaakeri saapuupi.

Josko sitä enskuussa pääsisi testaamaan miten EvoII kulkeepi. Vaikka keulan ja iskarin toimittanut kaveri heitti pieniä epäilyksen siemeniä "äksvuusionin" talvikestävyydestä  :Hymy:

----------


## juhoju

Tästä tarttis jotain tehä...

----------


## hannurs

Ööö, Blast from the past & Back to the 90´s  :Cool: 

Mikähän idea lie taas oli, kaitpa tästä sellainen epämuodikas 26" jäykkäperä talveksi tulee, ehkä... Aloitellaan varovasti perusteellisella putsaamisella ja korjataan tarvittavat pikkuviat pois.

Mielenkiinnolla odotan koeajoa että miten senaikaiset Sramin 9.0 vaihteet toimii ja Maguran nestejarrut toppaapi, jos vaan löydän varaosat huoltoa varten.

----------


## Iglumies

Tuosta keltaisesta pitäisi saada jotakin aikaisesksi.

----------


## hannurs

Pikkuhiljaa Merida mutteroituu, eli purkautuu.


Kun taas thö other projekti on enään satulaa, kettinkiä ja takavaihtajan vaijeria vailla kun pääsee koeajamaan ja hieromaan ajoasentoa. Vanha reuhka satula paikallaan koska oli aika nafti sovitus satulaputkella  :Hymy:

----------


## Pave

> Ainiin, se tuli selväksi mitä tarkoittaa German Bike Tehnology, osat ei sovi toisiinsa ilman viilausta... Vaihtajankorvajetta piti viilata jotta mahtuu kiekko paikalleen, yritin vaikka miten kikkailla vaan ei mennyt paikalleen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noin milli piti ottaa tavaraa pois niin meni kuin tarkoitettu paikalleen, seuraava ropleema olikin että Lite Axles:in pikalinkku ei enään yllä läpi asti.



Sen verta huonosti istuu korvake dropin muotoon tuolta takareunastaan, että on tod.näk. saanut pienen iskun kuljetuksessa ja taipunut eteenpäin sulkien samalla hahloa? Käy kovin helposti, jos korvake on kiinni rungossa kuljetuslaatikossa ja laatikko saa 'normaalia sikaa' huolitsijoiden käsittelyssä...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## runttaaja

[IMG][/IMG]

Siinä on osat verstaan lattialla. Kampisetti puuttuu koska On-One ei sellaista muistanut pakettiin laittaa eivätkä ainakaan ensimmäisen sähköpostin perusteella näytä uskovan että näin todella kävi. Kyllä siitä hyvä pyörä vielä tulee.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Mp:n rakentelun ohessa innostuin viimein hieromaan tuota polkupyöräprojektiakin, ensimmäisenä operaationa maalijämien poisto. Aihio on -96 Kona AA ja tarkoitus kasata ajokelpoinen laitos ylijäämäosista, toivottavasti jo ens kesäksi. Keulaksi tullee RS SID ellen innostu kasaamaan kaverilla joutilaana olevaa Manitou Bomber Z2:sta toimintaan. Kiekoiksi tulee hyllystä Mavicin Crossmax XL:t, joita varten tarvii tinata korvakko levylle runkoon. Samoin hyllyssä on valmiina suunnilleen rungon ikäinen XT-takavaihtaja, mutta etuvaihtajaa en aatellu laittaa, joten 1x9 voimansiirrolla mennään. Kampisetiksi kaavailin, ellei parempaa osu kohalle, niin ikään ennestään jemmassa olevaa Shimano 430:stä josta poistan pikkurattaan ja isoimmasta rattaasta hampaat. Väriksi on tulossa näillä näkymin vaalean keltainen tai kerman valkea lähes alkup. Kona-tarroilla (tarrasetti on -94 Kona HOT, siksi "lähes"), renkaiksi Shwalben Fat Frank Cremet ja pienemmät osat mustalla. 

Tuossa vaiheessa siis nyt.

----------


## Iglumies

Mulla rojekti nytkähti tähän vaiheeseen, poika oli varsin tyytyväinen.



Runko NS Surge.

----------


## hannurs

> Sen verta huonosti istuu korvake dropin muotoon tuolta takareunastaan, että on tod.näk. saanut pienen iskun kuljetuksessa ja taipunut eteenpäin sulkien samalla hahloa? Käy kovin helposti, jos korvake on kiinni rungossa kuljetuslaatikossa ja laatikko saa 'normaalia sikaa' huolitsijoiden käsittelyssä...



Näin sen täytyy olla, piti sitä käännellä ja väännellä pariin otteeseen ennenkuin vaihtaja istui suorassa ja pykälät rupesi löytymään.




Mutta aisaan.



Koeajon jälkeen, on poutas... ei kun naama virneessä  :Hymy:  Kuvan jälkeen ohjaustanko ja ruotoputki katkaistu sopivaksi, vielä satula vaihtaa ja eteen ne hammasrattaat. Stemmi vaihtuu vielä valkoiseen myös.
Olipa jarruissa ruutia, ei nyt ihan OTB mutta tuntui että seinään pysähtyy kun renkaissa 2bar painetta ja lumella testasi tehoja.

Ja joo, Merida mutteroituu edelleen. 



Ja samalla pikkuhiljaa puhdistautuu.



Jarrujen kanssa vielä arvoitus että saaneeko entrattua takajarrua ehjäksi, alkaa olemaan jo wanhaa tuotantoa.

----------


## runttaaja

Ensimmäistä kertaa pyörää nyt rakentamassa ja monia asioita tekemässä ensimmäistä kertaa. Vanteen ja takanavan vein hi5bikesille kasattavaksi koska kiekon kasaukseen ei taidot riitä, mutta jotain saanut tehtyä itsekin. Tänään sain leikattua haarukan kaulaputken ja istutettua kävyn putkeen. Onneksi sain rautasahalla suoraa jälkeä. Canti-tappien poisto haarukasta tapahtui myös lopulta rautasahalla. Vaikka ne näyttivät olevan kierteillä paikallaan niin auki niitä ei saanut väännettyä sitten millään. Poraaminenkaan ei onnistunut :Hymy: 

Hydraulisten levareiden jarruletkujen lyhennys onnistui puoliksi, eli ensimmäinen onnistui. Toisella kerralla en onnistunut saamaan aluksi jarrusylintereitä pumpattua riittävän ulos sillä seurauksella että letkua katkaistaessa nesteitä karkasi. Nyt en tiedä pitäisikö ostaa itse ilmaussetti ja nesteitä vai viedä sekin hi5bikesiin laitettavaksi. Kumpaa suosittelette ensikertalaiselle hinnat ja onnistumisprosentti huomioiden? Pelkään että haaskaan vain enemmän rahaa jos yritän ja epäonnistun.

On-one ei suostunut lähettämään kampisettiä joten tilasin bike-componentsilta. Shimano M545 tulossa.

----------


## J_K

> On-one ei suostunut lähettämään kampisettiä joten tilasin bike-componentsilta. Shimano M545 tulossa.



Eikun reklaamaatiota luottokorttiyhtiön kautta, siis jos luottokortilla maksoit, eihän noihin muuten saa mitään järkeä.

----------


## runttaaja

Pojat siellä on-onella sekoilivat ja lähettivät mulle kampisetin tilalla etuvaihtajan. Pikku virhe, samannäköisiä osia kun ovat. Kippo kaatui minulla nurin siinä vaiheessa kun eivät suostuneet lähettämään sitä kampisettiä ennen kuin saavat etuvaihtajansa takaisin. Eli saisin kampisetin noin 4 viikon kuluttua, kunhan ensin saan aikaiseksi postittaa sen vaihtajan.

Näyttää jarrun ilmaus maksavan 20 euroa. Taidan maksaa sen ja harjoitella omatoimista ilmausta sitten vaikka vuoden päästä.

----------


## hannurs

Mattsin keulasta löytyi tälläinen.



Rebound shimmi saanut kipeää, täytynee paikallisista kysyä sattuisiko olemaan sopivaa kokoa saatavilla.

Eli nyt pitkään muhinut ajatus keulan purkamisesta ja tutkimisesta että mitä sellaiset on syöneet vihdoin toteutui tämän pyöräprojektin puitteissa  :Nolous:  Vielä pitää päättää että kummat öljyt laittaisin, heavy ligthweigthit vai ligthweigthit. 5Wattista on alkuperäisöljy.

----------


## A.B.

Mun projekti alkoi tänään, ensin tärkein eli kiekot  :Leveä hymy: 



Seuraavaksi odotten rungon saapumista...

----------


## hannurs

Niin, oliko ihan välttämätöntä....  :Hymy:  No mätsääpä paremmin stemmiin, spacereihin, kampiin ja satulaputken klemmariin. Ja muutenkin tuli harrastettua rikollista toimintaa, eli "myllytetty" Fareclalla runko ja vaha päälle. Ei se täydellinen ole mutta pikkaisen yleisilme siistiytyi. Taitaa olla että ensimmäinen risukko kun tulee eteen niin kiljun kuin pikkutyttö ja pysäytän pyörän kiertääkseni risukon  :Leveä hymy: 



Siitä on hyvä alkaa kasaamaan.

Rojektin luonne nyt vähän lipsui alkuperäisestä suunnitelmasta (minimibudjetilla talvilelu) kun otin sittenkin uudet vaihdevaijerit takaihtajan rissapyörien ja satulatolpan klemmarin pultin kanssa, vanha pultti kun oli pikalinkkujen tavoin muljottu pilalle alkuperäisen irroitettavan avaimen puuttuessa juuri sillä hetkellä kun sitä tarvisi  :Vink:  Etujarruun sain vaihdettua öljyt ja vielä pitää koeponnistaa että onko vuotoja.

Niin, vielä se Ice Spikerit vaatiipi ollakseen talvilelu. Kesäksi on Big Applet valmiiksi odottamassa.

----------


## stenu

Modified by Konga:

----------


## runttaaja

Pyörä on kasattu. Osat tilattiin bike-componentsista, bike-discountista ja on-onelta. On-one sekoili tuotteiden kanssa mutta saksan firmat olivat erittäin nopeita ja toimivia.
Rakensin ensimmäistä kertaa fillarin osista ja opin matkan varrella mm keskiön ja kampien asennusta, jarruletkujen lyhentämistä ja ilmausta, keulan ja kävyn sovittamista ja asentamista, vaijerien / letkujen / jarrujen asentamista, alfine navan kasaamista ja säätöä. Lisäksi opin valtavasti erilaisista standardimitoista, vanneleveyksistä, ketjulinjoista sun muista.
Oppimatta jäi ohjainlaakerin asennus sekä kiekon kasaus. Luulen että nyt onnistuu jo fillarin melko kattava omatoiminen huolto. Kiekkojen rihtaus pitää käydä hoitamassa liikkeessä kun sen aika tulee. Pyörä tuntuu enemmän omalta kun sen on itse rakentanut :Hymy:  Loppuhinnaksi tuli 1025 euroa, josta takakiekon rakennus 53 euroa ja postikuluja yhteensä noin 45 euroa.

Suurin ongelma oli alfine ketjulinjan suoristaminen. Alkuperäinen ajatukseni oli kääntää alfinen ratas ympäri jolloin ketjulinjaksi tulisi noin 49mm. Shimano M545 kaksirattaisen kampisetin ketjulinja on 46,8 milliä, jolloin isompi ratas osuisi mukavasti tuohon 49 milliin. Ongelmaksi muodostui tuo kuvassa mittanauhan takana oleva vaihdevajjerin "rauta" joka otti kiinni ketjuihin.
[IMG][/IMG]

Takaratas piti siis kääntää takaisin alkuperäiseen asentoon ja etupäässä keskiön avaruudettimia piti siirtää oikealta vasemmalle puolelle. ( tai no 1kpl siirsin). Lisäksi laitoin pari milliä prikkoja eturattaan pultteihin siirtääkseni ratasta keskemmälle. Niitä piti vähän sivareilla leikellä jotta mahtuivat ja pari milliä oli myös maksimi mitä niitä pystyi vakiopulteilla laittamaan. Ennen ja jälkeen:
[IMG][/IMG]
 [IMG][/IMG]

Nyt ketjulinja on edessä noin 45mm ja takana tuo 42,7mm. Kuvan mittanauha hieman valehtelee. Kultaiseen ketjulinjaan en siis päässyt mutta eiköhän tuolla pärjätä.

Lopputuote on tässä:
[IMG][/IMG]

Runko:              On one inbred 29er slot dropout  19,5"
Etuhaarukka:      Surly Karate Monkey 29er
Ohjainlaakeri:      On one smoothie
Tanko:              On one fleegle pro 25,4mm  
Tupit:               On one bob on lock on
Stemmi:            On one 3D
Spacerit:           On one      
Kampisetti:        Shimano M545 175mm 36t
Polkimet:           DMR V8
Satulatolppa:     On one twelfty      
Satula:             Selle italia XR XC Flow
ketju:               Sram 9speed
kumit:               contact II 42-622
eturengas:        Mavic TN 317 vanne XT navalla
takarengas:       Alfine 8 napa 20t Mavic TN 319 vanne
jarrut:              Shimano Deore m596

Valmiina itselläni oli ainoastaan stemmi sekä yksi nastarengas. Toiseksi nastakumiksi osti Schwalben marathon winterin. Voin suositella kasausprojektia muillekin keltanokille. Oppii paljon ja on mukavaa puuhaa niin kauan kuin tilaamasi osat sopivat yhteen.

Painoa 13,7kg eli ei varmaankaan foorumin kevein pyörä :Hymy:

----------


## hannurs

Tässä kuvassa ei ole pointtia, vai olisiko... hm. :Hymy: 



Siinäpä sitä pikkuhiljaa kasautuupi, voimansiirto koeponnistettu.




Enään yksi pienen pieni shimmi mitä odotellaan kuin kuuta nousevaa, sekin löytyi kun aikansa etsi.

Rengashommatkin on selvät, Ice Spikeri eteen ja Noksun Extreme taakse. Syy tähän "kun niin halvalla sain"  :Nolous: 

Takajarrukin pelaa, voipa olla että varoiksi tilaan BBTeamilta uuden kahvan, mutta mikään ei ole niin toimiva kuin väliaikais ratkaisu.

----------


## hartsu

> Suurin ongelma oli alfine ketjulinjan suoristaminen. Alkuperäinen ajatukseni oli kääntää alfinen ratas ympäri jolloin ketjulinjaksi tulisi noin 49mm. Shimano M545 kaksirattaisen kampisetin ketjulinja on 46,8 milliä, jolloin isompi ratas osuisi mukavasti tuohon 49 milliin. Ongelmaksi muodostui tuo kuvassa mittanauhan takana oleva vaihdevajjerin "rauta" joka otti kiinni ketjuihin.
> Nyt ketjulinja on edessä noin 45mm ja takana tuo 42,7mm. Kuvan mittanauha hieman valehtelee. Kultaiseen ketjulinjaan en siis päässyt mutta eiköhän tuolla pärjätä.



Hienostihan se meni kun ei tuon enempää ongelmia ollut.
Se vaihteensiirtäjän "rauta" ottaa siksi kiinni rattaseen kun se on sellaisessa asennossa mihin sitä ei ole suunniteltu. Se on tarkoitettu laitettavaksi niin että se jää ketjun väliin eli sinun pitäisi laittaa valkoinen&hopea lukkoprikkat akselinpäihin ja vetää vaijeri alakautta.
Rungon alaputkessa ei ole tosin vaihdevaijerille kiinnikkeitä mutta niitä saa ostaa selaisia jälkiasennettavia  jotka tulee tarrateipillä kiinni. Pysyvät hyvin maalatussa rungossa.
Tai sitten laitat sen vaihdevaijerin nippusiteillä takajarruletkun kylkeen.
esim. Jagwire

Jotkut myös ovat vääntäneet sitä rautaa hieman ettei se osu ketjuun. Jos vääntöhommiin pätyy niin se vaihteensiirtomekanismi pitää purkaa ja laittaa pelkkä rauta ruustukkiin kiinni niin ettei se pääse taipumaan väärästä kohdasta.
Eikä saa vääntää liikaa kun se on niin kovaksi karkaistua tavaraa että saattaa napsahtaa poikki.

Tai jos kaikki toimii niin jätät noin kun se on.

Tässä taulukko noista lukkoprikoista, näkee mihin asentoon se rauta tulee erivärisillä prikkayhdistelmillä. (Asentovaihtoehtoja saa vielä lisääkin vaihtamalla oikean ja vasemman prikan paikkaa keskenään).

----------


## kmw

> Modified by Konga:



doh, pyörä on varmasti jo läjässä notta missä kuvat viipyy?

Peukaloita runttaajan onniwannlle. Hieno tuli.

----------


## runttaaja

> Tai jos kaikki toimii niin jätät noin kun se on.
> .



Tuota raudan vääntämistä yritinkin mutta vaikka otin sen irralleen niin vääntäminen osoittautui lähes mahdottomaksi. On niin kovaa tavaraa että jätin vääntämättä rikkomisen pelossa.

Huomasin kasausvaiheessa että vaihtoehtona on tuo vaijerin veto alakautta mutta hylkäsin sen vaihtoehdon heti alkuunsa. Nippusiteillä vaijerin kiinnittäminen runkoon olisi häirinnyt liika silmää enkä tiennyt tuollaisista kiinnikkeistä. Olisi ehkä pitänyt antaa sillekin vaihtoehdolle vähän enemmän ajatusta. Vaijeri on nyt kuitenkin jo lyhennetty enkä usko että noin pieni heitto ketjulinjassa haittaa mitään joten antaap olla.

----------


## bartagma

> Takaratas piti siis kääntää takaisin alkuperäiseen asentoon ja etupäässä keskiön avaruudettimia piti siirtää oikealta vasemmalle puolelle. ( tai no 1kpl siirsin). Lisäksi laitoin pari milliä prikkoja eturattaan pultteihin siirtääkseni ratasta keskemmälle. Niitä piti vähän sivareilla leikellä jotta mahtuivat ja pari milliä oli myös maksimi mitä niitä pystyi vakiopulteilla laittamaan. Ennen ja jälkeen:
> [IMG][/IMG]
>  [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> Nyt ketjulinja on edessä noin 45mm ja takana tuo 42,7mm. Kuvan mittanauha hieman valehtelee. Kultaiseen ketjulinjaan en siis päässyt mutta eiköhän tuolla pärjätä.



Mikset vaan kääntäny ratasta toisi päi?

----------


## runttaaja

Ratas on täysin suora. Kuvassa ei ehkä siltä näytä.

----------


## bartagma

sitte sulla ois vielä spaceri tuolla keskiölaakerin ja muhvin välissä siitä saat 2mm sisään

----------


## runttaaja

Siihen liittyen voinkin alleviivata tietämättömyyttäni: Luin vaan kasausohjeista että 68 milliseen keskiöön 2+1 spacereita. Meneekö se keskiö nätisti pohjaan asti ilman spacereitäkin ja mitä virkaa niillä sitten on?

----------


## LJL

> sitte sulla ois vielä spaceri tuolla keskiölaakerin ja muhvin välissä siitä saat 2mm sisään



Eikö nuo spacer-suositukset ole lähinnä sitä varten, että kammet asettuisivat suunnilleen keskelle? Mielestäni ei siksi kannata ruveta kikkailemaan, että kampien keskitys kusahtaa. Eli on eri clearance eri puolilla. Ei ole hyvä jos on monta milliä epäsymmetrinen puoleen taikka toiseen. Tietty makuasia, mutta voi polvet esim. alkaa huutaa leipää jossain vaiheessa, jos on päin vitalista ajo-/pyöritysasento.

-Lauri

----------


## runttaaja

Ok. Ohjeissa luki että oikealle puolelle 2 spaceria ja 1 vasemmalle. Nyt kun olen siirtänyt oikealta yhden vasemmalle on virhe siis tuplaantunut. Eli voisin ottaa kaikki spacerit suoraan veke? Silloin ketjulinja suoristuisi hieman ja kammet ois paremmin linjassa kuin nyt.

----------


## Iglumies

Ei, kyllä ne spacerit siellä täytyy olla, tai akseli heiluu puolelta toisella.

----------


## stenu

> doh, pyörä on varmasti jo läjässä notta missä kuvat viipyy?



Ei kehtoo hehkuttaa ennen, kuin on testannut, että on jotain hehkutettavaa. Nyt on testattu ja todettu, että kyllä kehtaa  :Hymy: : http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...12#post1969612

----------


## JeTi-

AaapuuuuuVA. Kertokaas millä tuon muinaisen ruosteen saa alurungon kierteistä irti, ilman että hieroo kierteitä muusiksi? Uskaltaako tuota jollain karhunkielellä putsailla? Löytyykö joku huikea myrkky mikä haihduttaa ruosteen pois pitäen alumiinin kunnossa?

Tuo ruoste on siis jostain vanhasta keskiöstä tai muusta semmoisesta peräisin. Keskiötä ei ollu vaihdettu tosiaan varmaan 15 vuoteen niin sekin oli aika lujassa.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Vaseliinia ja rättiä. Se mikä lähtee niin se lähtee. Lopuksi uutta kuparitahnaa ja uutta osaa kiinni.

----------


## pepper

^^ Ootko koittanut öljyä muhimaan vaikka vuorokaudeksi ja hammasharjalla perään?

----------


## JeTi-

Tuo öljyyn muhimaan ratkasu kuulostaa kieltämättä aika toimivalta. Kai se on sit vaan kovaa työtä rätillä.  :Hymy:  Tuo hammasharjakaan oo kyllä mikään huonoidea. Jos huomenna kävis ostamassa. Pitääkö olla soft vai meedium? Hahah.. 

Hei kiitti tipseistä, koettelen näillä ja tuun vinkumaan jos ei onnaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## A.B.

> Ei kehtoo hehkuttaa ennen, kuin on testannut, että on jotain hehkutettavaa. Nyt on testattu ja todettu, että kyllä kehtaa : http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...12#post1969612



Erittäin hieno Gunnari!

----------


## rav

Taas on mäkipyörää vähän koodailtu tulevaa kesää silmälläpitäen, paino ei valitettavasti vielä ole muuttunu 16.8 kilosta mihinkään, mutta jospa lähipäivinä saadaan desimaalipilkun jälkeistä osaa hieman entrattua, kun uudet jarrut ruuvautuvat alle. Kai se niin on että kun pyöräkin kerran on keventynyt niin jarruistakin voi sillon keventää  :Hymy:

----------


## VPR

> Kuvan kokoonpanossa paino noin 7300 g. Uusi Di2 ei ole vielä saatavilla joten saa nähdä missä vaiheessa voi tilata seuraavat osat, en halua tilata pelkkiä vaihtajia ilman vaihteenvalitsimia vaan haluan testata kokonaisuutta kerralla.



Nyt painaa 8050 g:



En sitten jaksanutkaan odotella ja nyt alkaa pikkuhiljaa olla uusia Di2-palikoita saatavilla. Vielä vähän auki miten ohjaamon piuhat vedetään siististi.

----------


## JohannesP

Pakko tunnustaa et yks herkullisimmista projekteista hetkeen tässä topikissa... Lisää kuvia ja infoo kun homma edistyy.

----------


## hannurs

Melkein valmis. Koeajettu mutta pieniä teknisiä murheita oli kun iskettiin peliin suomalainen jalkavoima, eli pakka menee vielä uusiin puihin ja rengastus vaihtuu. 

Koeajolla oli wanha Duro nappulakumi takana ja vielä Wanhempi W106 nokia edessä.

----------


## Jukhaha

Siitä se budjettiknolly lähtee:

----------


## Pyörällä ja autolla

Tällainen Parkpre X.Comp tuli 5 eurolla ostettua projektiksi. Kun on noita vaihdepyöriä nurkissa ihan tarpeeksi, niin taidan tehdä tästä sinkulan.



http://www.parkpre.com/history.htm

----------


## Jake_Kona

MonsteriOiva valmistui kun uusi pitempi stemmi saapui.

----------


## idänihme

Tyylikkäälle ohjaustangolle isoa peukkua ylöspäin. Itsekin olen vähän miettinyt vastaavantyylisiä ratkaisua sittemmin jo kadonneeseen kaupunkisinkulaan. Oletko kokeillut saako tuosta viimeisestä  juuri kahdojen sisäpuolella olevasta mutkasta hyvän otteen? Voisi kuvitella että voisi toimia ainakin tankoteipin kanssa.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Joo toimii myös tankoteipillä. Kokeilin aikaisemmin sillä, mutta oli väärän värinen tähän pyörään ja koska pitkäsormisena haluan paksumman kahvan hankin parilla eurolla nämä erkokahvat.

----------


## Tank Driver

Oiva suorastaan huutaa Brooksia ja saman putiikin grippejä. Muuten todella asiallinen laite.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Oiva suorastaan huutaa Brooksia



Tiedän mistä Brooksin jousitetun satulan saa halvalla.

----------


## A.B.

Näistä pitäis jonkinlainen polkupyörä kasata...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## CamoN

> Näistä pitäis jonkinlainen polkupyörä kasata...



Uuhlalaa, Kashimaa.  :Cool:  Nyt ollaan asian ytimessä.

----------


## Grandi66

Tästä se projekti alkaa, jotain näistä pitäs saada aikaseksi.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mika A

> Näistä pitäis jonkinlainen polkupyörä kasata...



Rauhallinen neutraali tausta korostaa projektin komeutta. :Kieli pitkällä: 

*jatkaa kuolaamista*

----------


## pööräilijä

Tossa onkin jo melkein kaikki mitä kunnon kisapyörään tarvitaan  :Hymy:  Takakiekko on pahvissa ja putki osat tulee rungon mukana. Pari viikkoa ja pääsee talvipoluille kokeilemaan  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

> Siitä se budjettiknolly lähtee:.....



Hmmm, jaa että budjetti. Meinaako Jukhaha että säästellään osissa? Knolly on niin *piip* hieno runko että ei kai siihen mtn suntouria / aceria voi ripustaa. Mutta onnitusta valmistuvalle kulkineelle. Onkohan toka Knolly Suomessa?

----------


## AK-87

Vaimokkeelle ajattelin rakennella arkifillarin. Nyt alla on hypriidi ja olen aktiivisesti ja tarkoituksella jättänyt sen huoltamatta, todeten tasaisin väliajoin osasta jos toisestakin "ei tuota voi korjata eikä säätää".  :Hymy: 

Suunnitelmissa olisi toistaiseksi 29er, jos vain löytyy riittävän pieni runko. Johtoajatuksena on siis se, että talveksi alle 29er kumit ja kesäksi 700c katusliksit. Levyjarrut pitää olla myös ja normi vertical dropoutit takavaihtajalle. On Onen Scandal 29er näyttäisi ihan potentiaaliselta, mutta mahtaako tuo 16" olla auttamatta liian iso? Kuskilla olisi mittaa 166cm.

Saa siis ehdottaa projektiin sopivia runkoja!

----------


## kooki

> Vaimokkeelle ajattelin rakennella arkifillarin. Nyt alla on hypriidi ja olen aktiivisesti ja tarkoituksella jättänyt sen huoltamatta, todeten tasaisin väliajoin osasta jos toisestakin "ei tuota voi korjata eikä säätää". 
> 
> Suunnitelmissa olisi toistaiseksi 29er, jos vain löytyy riittävän pieni runko. Johtoajatuksena on siis se, että talveksi alle 29er kumit ja kesäksi 700c katusliksit. Levyjarrut pitää olla myös ja normi vertical dropoutit takavaihtajalle. On Onen Scandal 29er näyttäisi ihan potentiaaliselta, mutta mahtaako tuo 16" olla auttamatta liian iso? Kuskilla olisi mittaa 166cm.
> 
> Saa siis ehdottaa projektiin sopivia runkoja!



Sen verta vertailua pituusasioissa, että jokseenkin saman mittaiselle (kasvavalle) tyärelle (ja inan pidemmälle äiteelle) laitettiin tuossa kylällä On-Onen fatty, jonka vaakaputki on 57 cm. 5 cm stemmillä, suoralla satulaputkella ja satula säätämällä varsin eteen saatiin ajoasento hyväksi. Scandalin vaakaputki on 58,5 cm 16" koossa, joten menee kyllä hiinä ja hiinä liian isoksi, joskin tottumuksia on näissä paha kiistää ja paperilla kaikki voi näyttää pahalta. Naisilla usein jalkaa on kuitenkin enemmän, joten tuo korkeus puoli ei välttämättä asetu ongelmaksi varsinkaan noin sloupatussa rungossa.

----------


## dILETANTTI

^^Tuossa koossa Inbred 26" voisi olla parempi vaihtoehto 14" rungolla. Pitkällä satulatolpalla toimii ja runko on riittävän lyhyt. Mahtuu 32-622 lokasuojien kanssa pyörimään. 29" tuuman rungot tuppaavat olemaan pidempiä.

32-622 rengastus:


26" rengastus

----------


## AK-87

Kiitos vastauksista. Tuo oli hyvä tieto, että 26" Inbredissä mahtuu pyörimään lokareiden kanssa 622 renkaat. 29erissa olisi kuitenkin sekin etu, että pärjättäisiin yhdellä kiekkoparilla. Taitavat kyllä tosiaan auttamatta olla liian pitkiä. Tuleeko mieleen vielä muita potentiaalisia vaihtoehtoja muilta valmistajilta?

----------


## Jukhaha

> Hmmm, jaa että budjetti. Meinaako Jukhaha että säästellään osissa? Knolly on niin *piip* hieno runko että ei kai siihen mtn suntouria / aceria voi ripustaa. Mutta onnitusta valmistuvalle kulkineelle. Onkohan toka Knolly Suomessa?



Noo, kiekoissa ny ens alkuun säästellään parit eurot. Muut on perus kikkaretta.  :Hymy: 

X-Fusion kai saapuu keulaksi ( toki väärän värinen  :Irvistys:  ), jossei laivat kaadu jne. Varasuunnitelmana sitten lyyrikki. Takaiskari nyt on alkuun tuo RP23, katsotaan mitä kesän tarpeet muovaa sinne suunnalle sit lopulta.

Onhan noita foorumilla ollu puheiden/kuvien seassa ainaki 2. Mulle toki riittää, että olis sopiva ja hauska peli omissa ajoissa.

----------


## AK-87

Voisikohan Salsan El Mariachi olla pätevä aihio? Siitä on tarjolla myös XS-koko, jonka pitäisi soveltua. Pärjättäisiin yksillä kiekoilla. Toki tuosta on vain yksi väri, enkä tiedä onko se oikea...  :Hymy:  Kokemuksia/näkemyksiä Mariachista?

----------


## Juha Jokila

Jos on kahdet kiekot, kaksilla renkailla, pakalla, jarrulevyillä ja pikalinkuilla, niin ei ole enää pitkä matka kahteen kokonaiseen pyörään.  Jos yhdesä rungosta on pakko modata ns. talvi- ja kesäpyörä, niin joku pullea, mutta kevyesti vierivä kesäkumi vaan ja unohtaa maantienakit. Hommaa sitte myöhemmin oikean maantiepyörän, jos sitä oikeasti kaipaa.

----------


## AK-87

> Jos on kahdet kiekot, kaksilla renkailla, pakalla, jarrulevyillä ja pikalinkuilla, niin ei ole enää pitkä matka kahteen kokonaiseen pyörään. Jos yhdesä rungosta on pakko modata ns. talvi- ja kesäpyörä, niin joku pullea, mutta kevyesti vierivä kesäkumi vaan ja unohtaa maantienakit. Hommaa sitte myöhemmin oikean maantiepyörän, jos sitä oikeasti kaipaa.



Ei tarttis tosiaan kaksia kiekkoja, jos ois tventinaineri... Ja muutenkin mun mielestä kaksi kokonaista konkelia on vielä aika kaukana tuossa kaksien kiekkojen tilanteessa  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Ei tarttis tosiaan kaksia kiekkoja, jos ois tventinaineri... Ja muutenkin mun mielestä kaksi kokonaista konkelia on vielä aika kaukana tuossa kaksien kiekkojen tilanteessa



Normi 26" on joka suhteessa parempi, koska sun kuskis on niin lyhyt ja tarvitaan monipuolista rengastusta. Maantiekokoista nakkia ei tarvitse mihinkään ja ovat rumat väljässä rungossa. 40-50 mm kesäkumi vierii yhtä kevyesti ja on mukavampi. Kapean nakin aerodynamiikka ei varmaankaan näyttele nyt mitään roolia.

----------


## AK-87

> Normi 26" on joka suhteessa parempi, koska sun kuskis on niin lyhyt ja tarvitaan monipuolista rengastusta. Maantiekokoista nakkia ei tarvitse mihinkään ja ovat rumat väljässä rungossa. 40-50 mm kesäkumi vierii yhtä kevyesti ja on mukavampi. Kapean nakin aerodynamiikka ei varmaankaan näyttele nyt mitään roolia.



Niin, se geometria tässä mietityttikin oikeastaan eniten, siksipä noita runkovaihtoehtoja kyselinkin. Mulle ei kyllä silti mene jakeluun se, että 26" olisi 29" parempi talvisilla kelveillä. Ehkä se sitten on. Mun omakin arkipyörä on tollanen sekasikiö, jossa on kesällä 28mm 4-Seasonit ja talvella 42mm marawinterit. Muuten hyvä, mutta talvella saisi olla vielä leveämmät renkaat. Siinä varmaan pääsyy tuolle 29" metsästykselle.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Ei ole omaa kokemusta vielä 29erin talviominaisuuksista verrattuna 26":een, mutta konsensus pitänee 29eria parempana. Mutta silti, ei 26" ole talvella huono ja koko pyörän yleinen ketteryys, sopusuhtaisuus ja renkaan nimenomainen malli ja vanteen leveyskin vaikuttaa varmasti enemmän kuin pelkästään koko kiekon halkaisija.

----------


## AK-87

Eihän se hyvä 26" huono ole talvella, mutta ketteryys ei tässä näyttele minkäänlaista roolia, kun taitetaan pitkiä kelvisuoria vaan. "Oikeassa" ajossa sitten muut ominaisuudet nostavat päätään, mutta kyllä tuo renkaan halkaisija ja leveys ovat pääosien esittäjiä ko. käyttötarkoituksessa.

----------


## stenu

Meidän Emmalla (167 cm) oli hetken aikaa vanhemman mallinen, 16-tuumainen El Mariachi. Ei kuvan pyörä, mutta samanlainen. Se menetteli kokonsa puolesta. Satula oli kyllä selvästi alempana kuin kuvan pyörässä ja tanko pari senttiä satulaa ylempänä stemmi alas käännettynäkin. Uudet Mariachit on kai inan pidempiä. Lyhyelle kuskille no-suspension geolla varustettu kaksysi olisi fiksumpi, jos sellaisia olisi tarjon. Sellainen ei myöskään näyttäisi niin pölöltä katunakeilla, jos sellaisia välttämättä haluaa kesällä käyttää.

Kaksysi menee pöppölumella ja epätasaiseksi kävellyillä kevareilla sinkulana kesävälityksin. Kakskutosen kanssa jouduin vaihtamaan isompaa ratasta taakse talveksi. Sen verran ainakin on eroa. Kesäkäytössä tieajeluun jäykkäkeulainen kakskutonen voi olla lyhyelle kuskille jopa parempi, koska siihen saa tasasella ajelemista varten järkevämmän ajoasennon. Edullisemman pään kaksysirungot, ainakin teräksisenä, ovat myös aika massakkaita, millä on pienelle kuskille merkitystä.

26-tuumainen Inbred 650b-kiekoilla? Talveksi alle maastorenkaat ja kesäksi jotkut touring-kumit?

----------


## AK-87

Hyviä pointteja stenulla, laitetaas mietintään. Se on kyllä totta, ettei kaksysin päällä välttämättä pääse riittävän matalaksi. Tietty joku monsterdroppi vois toimia, mutta sitten taas pitäisi olla lyhyempi vaakaputki...

----------


## Jsavilaa

> Mp:n rakentelun ohessa innostuin viimein hieromaan tuota polkupyöräprojektiakin, ensimmäisenä operaationa maalijämien poisto. Aihio on -96 Kona AA ja tarkoitus kasata ajokelpoinen laitos ylijäämäosista, toivottavasti jo ens kesäksi. Keulaksi tullee RS SID ellen innostu kasaamaan kaverilla joutilaana olevaa Manitou Bomber Z2:sta toimintaan. Kiekoiksi tulee hyllystä Mavicin Crossmax XL:t, joita varten tarvii tinata korvakko levylle runkoon. Samoin hyllyssä on valmiina suunnilleen rungon ikäinen XT-takavaihtaja, mutta etuvaihtajaa en aatellu laittaa, joten 1x9 voimansiirrolla mennään. Kampisetiksi kaavailin, ellei parempaa osu kohalle, niin ikään ennestään jemmassa olevaa Shimano 430:stä josta poistan pikkurattaan ja isoimmasta rattaasta hampaat. Väriksi on tulossa näillä näkymin vaalean keltainen tai kerman valkea lähes alkup. Kona-tarroilla (tarrasetti on -94 Kona HOT, siksi "lähes"), renkaiksi Shwalben Fat Frank Cremet ja pienemmät osat mustalla.



Runkoa hiottu sekä hierottu ja viimeinkin se odottelee maalausta. Tuossa askartelun ohessa projekti on elänyt hieman > voimansiirrosta jää vaihtaja pois elikkä tulee sinkula ja jarruiksi vaihtuu V:t. Ko. muutosten vuoksi hommasin Mavicin Crossridet ja Deore jarrut. Sinkulasetti ja ketjunkiristin on Superstarin tuotantoa. Nettiä kahlatessa sattui silmään SIDin tarrat, sävy-sävyyn tulevan värin kans ja se siis sitten tulee tähän. Seatpost tarttui Biltemasta kyytiin.

Tangon ja stemmin lainaan varmaan Cubestani, mutta jakkaraksi pitäis vielä jostain löytää kerman värinen yksilö. Valkeita, ruskeita ja maitokahvin ruskeita kyllä löytyy...

----------


## Sakkeri91

Kevyt pyöräprojekti tyttöystävälle.

http://henkinenorgasmi.blogspot.fi/2...is-part-1.html Tästä lähdettiin.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gM1ls...ature=youtu.be Kasausvideo.

Ja kuva:

Isompana: http://www.kolumbus.fi/ulla.paussu/sunnuntaivalo.jpg

----------


## cuprar

> Runkoa hiottu sekä hierottu ja viimeinkin se odottelee maalausta. Tuossa askartelun ohessa projekti on elänyt hieman > voimansiirrosta jää vaihtaja pois elikkä tulee sinkula ja jarruiksi vaihtuu V:t. Ko. muutosten vuoksi hommasin Mavicin Crossridet ja Deore jarrut. Sinkulasetti ja ketjunkiristin on Superstarin tuotantoa. Nettiä kahlatessa sattui silmään SIDin tarrat, sävy-sävyyn tulevan värin kans ja se siis sitten tulee tähän. Seatpost tarttui Biltemasta kyytiin.
> 
> Tangon ja stemmin lainaan varmaan Cubestani, mutta jakkaraksi pitäis vielä jostain löytää kerman värinen yksilö. Valkeita, ruskeita ja maitokahvin ruskeita kyllä löytyy...



Jumankeka! Siellähän on hienot vanteet ja jarrut!  :Hymy:   Hienoo nähdä mihin vanhat osat tulee. Odotan innolla että fillari valmistuu. Laittele vaan kuvia lisää kun edistyy.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Kevyt pyöräprojekti tyttöystävälle.



Onkimiehen herkku.

Nätti.

----------


## hiisi

> 



Yksi siisteimmistä projekteista tähän mennessä, mitä foorumilla olen nähnyt - vaikka en DH- fillareista en yleensä välitä.
Peukkua sinne, KY!.

----------


## Tctic

> Runkoa hiottu sekä hierottu ja viimeinkin se odottelee maalausta. Tuossa askartelun ohessa projekti on elänyt hieman > voimansiirrosta jää vaihtaja pois elikkä tulee sinkula ja jarruiksi vaihtuu V:t. Ko. muutosten vuoksi hommasin Mavicin Crossridet ja Deore jarrut. Sinkulasetti ja ketjunkiristin on Superstarin tuotantoa. Nettiä kahlatessa sattui silmään SIDin tarrat, sävy-sävyyn tulevan värin kans ja se siis sitten tulee tähän. Seatpost tarttui Biltemasta kyytiin.
> 
> Tangon ja stemmin lainaan varmaan Cubestani, mutta jakkaraksi pitäis vielä jostain löytää kerman värinen yksilö. Valkeita, ruskeita ja maitokahvin ruskeita kyllä löytyy...



Siisti tulee konasta noilla palikoilla ja suunnitellulla värillä. Kelpaisi minullekin.  :Hymy:

----------


## apatceh

> Kevyt pyöräprojekti tyttöystävälle.
> 
> http://henkinenorgasmi.blogspot.fi/2...is-part-1.html Tästä lähdettiin.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gM1ls...ature=youtu.be Kasausvideo.
> 
> Ja kuva:
> 
> Isompana: http://www.kolumbus.fi/ulla.paussu/sunnuntaivalo.jpg



Yksi siisteimmistä fillarikuvista mitä oon nähnyt. Iso peukku.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Tommonen projekti tuli hommatua varapyöräksi. Aika klohmon oloinen ahtaassa eteisessä kootessa, mutta pihalla, kun ajoin kuvauspaikalle, niin vähäinen toivon kipinä tuikahti, josko siitä kuitenkin tulisi ajettava.
Mitäköhän sitä tekisi kahdelle edelliselle varapyörällä, vai veiskö ne linja-autoaseman pyörätelineeseen viikoksi?

----------


## Lähde

Hieno cruzzi. Tässä vaimon synttärilahja commencal meta sl, joskin osia puuttuu yhä.

----------


## APaavo

> Tietty joku monsterdroppi vois toimia, mutta sitten taas pitäisi olla lyhyempi vaakaputki...



Kasasin singular gryphon -raamin ympärille joka_talviaamu_lähdetään_ilman_säätämistä -kommuutterin. Valmistaja lupaa rengastilaa muistaakseni 60mm. Vakaa ohjattava droppitangolla (Midge), 90 mm stemmillä ja 2,25 ISP:llä. Runko tukee tyydyttävästi myös täyspitkiä lokareita. Aika tarkkaan kahlasin speksausvaiheessa kirjoituksia ja muistelen että sulla oli roadrat alustana, juuri rengastilan vuoksi tuo putosi pois mun listalta.

----------


## AK-87

> Kasasin singular gryphon -raamin ympärille joka_talviaamu_lähdetään_ilman_säätämistä -kommuutterin. Valmistaja lupaa rengastilaa muistaakseni 60mm. Vakaa ohjattava droppitangolla (Midge), 90 mm stemmillä ja 2,25 ISP:llä. Runko tukee tyydyttävästi myös täyspitkiä lokareita. Aika tarkkaan kahlasin speksausvaiheessa kirjoituksia ja muistelen että sulla oli roadrat alustana, juuri rengastilan vuoksi tuo putosi pois mun listalta.



Jep, mulla on Roadrat ajossa. Alla pyörii 42mm marawintterit ja pääsääntöisesti oon ollut ihan tyytyväinen, joskaan tuo leveys ei vielä optimaalinen talvella ole. Löytyykö sulta kuvia tuosta Gryphonistasi?  :Hymy: 

Edit: Gryphonista ei ole näemmä läheskään riittävän pieniä kokoja 166cm kuskeille, että sinänsä meni ohisektoriin tuo runko.

----------


## VPR

> Nyt painaa 8050 g:
> 
> En sitten jaksanutkaan odotella ja nyt alkaa pikkuhiljaa olla uusia Di2-palikoita saatavilla. Vielä vähän auki miten ohjaamon piuhat vedetään siististi.



Ohjaamon piuhat: akku + etuvaihtaja + takavaihtaja -> SM-JC41 -> SM-EW67-A-E -> 2x SM-JC41 -> toinen jarrukahvoille ja toinen aerotankoihin

Piuhat ja akku tulivat tänään ja ängen ne seuraavaksi tangon ja rungon sisään. Myös tempotangon Garmin-telineen projekti etenee ja on parhaillaan maalauksessa.

----------


## A.B.

Vielä projekti asteella oleva panssivaunu, kuva ennen ensimmäistäkään testipolkaisua...

----------


## VPR

> Ohjaamon piuhat: akku + etuvaihtaja + takavaihtaja -> SM-JC41 -> SM-EW67-A-E -> 2x SM-JC41 -> toinen jarrukahvoille ja toinen aerotankoihin
> 
> Piuhat ja akku tulivat tänään ja ängen ne seuraavaksi tangon ja rungon sisään. Myös tempotangon Garmin-telineen projekti etenee ja on parhaillaan maalauksessa.



Virta kulkee ja takavaihtaja liikkuu etuvaihtajan trimmatessa. Garmin-teline tulee tuonne aerotankojen väliin ihan päähän. Sitten odotellaan että jarru-/vaihdekahvat ilmestyvät markkinoille.

----------


## crcm

AB:lla komea 29Covertti. Väri on mukavan erillainen. Tänne päin näyttää aika valmiilta....

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

Näistä kai sitä jottain pitää kyhätä:

----------


## Jukhaha

> Hieno cruzzi. Tässä vaimon synttärilahja commencal meta sl, joskin osia puuttuu yhä.



Hienot värit commencallissa!

Aiotteko rakentaa tuohon takaiskarille jonkinlaista kurasuojaa? Vaikuttaa jotenkin aika kivi/mutasadetta ottavassa paikassa olevan tuossa.

----------


## JeTi-

Ohjea, DHL mimmi soitteli ja sovittiin että osaa pukkaa torstaina.  :Hymy:  Alkaa fillari saamaan jo ulkomuotoa siinä vaiheessa! Ohjainlaakerin ajattelin asennutella firmassa, ei löydy oikein työkaluja siihen hommaan ja siinä voi ilmeisesti kämmätä (?).

----------


## Jukhaha

> Ohjainlaakerin ajattelin asennutella firmassa, ei löydy oikein työkaluja siihen hommaan ja siinä voi ilmeisesti kämmätä (?).



Tärkeintähän siinä lienee se, että emäputken pinnat on kohtisuorassa keskenään.

----------


## JeTi-

Luulis emäputken pintojen olevan kohtisuorassa? O_o Ja jos ei olis ni hiotaanko ne jotenkin suoriksi.. Parempi vaa ku vie liikkeeseen. 

Asiasta projektiin.. Vois noi lumet sulaa hittolaan kun projektifillariin tulee sliksit. Ei paljo lumella kurvailla.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jukhaha

> Luulis emäputken pintojen olevan kohtisuorassa? O_o Ja jos ei olis ni hiotaanko ne jotenkin suoriksi.. Parempi vaa ku vie liikkeeseen.



Juu, riippuu millaseen kuntoon runko on jätetty tehtaan jälkeen.

Näin niitä pintoja tykätään suoristella, eli juurikin rouhastaan pieni pinta pois (esim. maalit):

----------


## TPP

> Näistä kai sitä jottain pitää kyhätä:



Hmmm.... ei kai vaan?.....

http://www.ninerbikes.com/air9carbon

----------


## JeTi-

Noniin rojekti edistyy.  :Hymy:  
Kuvassa on ylimääräistä takagummi (tulee uus), juomapulloteline (luultavasti tulee uus) ja ohjainlaakerikupit (menee uusiks) Ja ketju pitää vaan polkimen kivasti paikallaan. :P

Uutta pukkas nyt keula, etukiekko (ei puhuta siitä :S ), kampisetti (kuvassa vaan puolet) ja keskiö laageri ei näykkään. Niin ja satula  :Hymy:

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Hmmm.... ei kai vaan?.....
> 
> http://www.ninerbikes.com/air9carbon



Sehän se. Keu keu keula vielä puutuu, muut kilkkeet on jo hommattu. Tai niin ainakin uskon, ellei sit paljastu joku ylläri.

----------


## kauris

> Tällänen tuli kasailtua, tarkkasilmäiset huomaa että etujarruletku on vielä lyhentämättä. Kiekot tod. näk. vielä vaihtuu ja ketjulle tulee ohjuri. Ainahan sitä on pientä "säätöä".



Ei näy

----------


## JeTi-

Voihan video... jarrukahvat ei mahu uuteen tankoon, tanko on liian paksu.  :Irvistys:

----------


## teehak

> Ei näy



En taida osata lisätä kuvaa näköjään, itellä kyllä näkyy viestiketjussa kuva mut miks ei muilla?

----------


## Jukhaha

> En taida osata lisätä kuvaa näköjään, itellä kyllä näkyy viestiketjussa kuva mut miks ei muilla?



Insert image ikkuna tuosta vaan auki ja urli kuvaan siihen. Ethän yritä omalta koneelta sitä näyttää?

----------


## LJL

Voi johtua siitä, että kuva köllöttää jollakin sellaisella palvelimella/osoitteessa, johon katseluoikeus on sinulla muttei meillä muilla. Ehkä. Esim. Flickrin julkiseksi määritellyt kuvat näkyvät kaikille, että ei muuta kuin avaamaan tili, kuvat sinne ja linkit tänne, niin ainakin pitäisi näkyä.

-Lauri

----------


## teehak

Tällänen tuli kasailtua, tarkkasilmäiset huomaa että etujarruletku on vielä lyhentämättä. Kiekot tod. näk. vielä vaihtuu ja ketjulle tulee ohjuri. Ainahan sitä on pientä "säätöä" :Cool: .

----------


## teehak

No Näkyskö nyt?

----------


## kauris

No ny näkys!

Edit: niin piti lisäämäni, että tuo vihreä runko on tosi hyvän näköinen!

----------


## pööräilijä

Sisko laitto kuvan tälläisestä laatikosta meiän eteisessä  :Hymy:  Big.Nine runko pitäisi olla tuolla. Ensi viikon aikana tää projekti päättyy  :Hymy:

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Hitsi noi krutsit on aina semmosia että tekee mieli ostaa. 


Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## twentyniner

Projekti alkaa olemaan loppusuoralla, vielä sopiva tankoa ja teipit. Samalla haetaan ajoasentoa eri stemmeillä ja kulmilla. Ja rengastus vaihtuu hiukan " kevyemmäksi ".[IMG] image by Kimmo71, on Flickr[/IMG]

----------


## Tank Driver

^ Voiristusvoiristusvoiristus! Hiano!

Ja Strutsikin on kanssa hiano.

----------


## kmw

^^WOW!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## VesaP

Vaimon maantiepeli ensikesäksi. Kuuden tunnin rakentelun tulos kuvissa... Cervelon R3, koko 51. Osasarjana Campyn Super Record, kiekot Campyn Shamal Ultrat, tankona FSA:n K-Force Light Nano Compact ja FSAn stemmi. Renkaat Misukan Pro 4 Racet. Satula Sellen SLR Lady Flow. Polkimet Timen RXL (eli Ladyt). Pullotelineet Eliten Custom Race kunhan keretään asentaa. Värina valkea turkoosi, luonnollisesti. Pyörän paino tulee olemaan noin 6.6 kiloa. Runko painaa 978g.

----------


## Tank Driver

Jotenkin musta tuntuu, että vaikka VeskuP rakentaisi miljoonalaatikkonsa jämäosista pyörän, tulisi senkin jälleenmyyntiarvo olemaan useamman tuhatta. Ja paino jotain neljä kiloa. Rispekt, vaikken minä maantiepyöristä mitään ymmärräkään.

----------


## dILETANTTI

> Rojekti etenee tuskastuttavan hitaasti:



Vihdoinkin kasassa ja ajettavan tuntuisessa kokoonpanossa. 40 mm stemmi ja 20 mm setback-tolppa. Rengastus vielä kohdilleen, niin jo kulkee. (Surkea kuva mutta ollaan projektiketjussa)

----------


## sunny

Jatketaan surkeitten kuvien sarjaa. 

Ohjainleekerin, joustokeulan ja ratin asennus. Seuraavassa numerossa olisi voimansiirron jatko-osa.

----------


## pööräilijä

Kisapyöräprojekti etenee! Äsken laitoin helpoimmat osat kiinni ja huomenna ne vaikeammat, sekä loput helpot. Alakoolin? ja BB30-irtolaakerien laittoa en hallitse, joten se jää ammattilaisille. Tässä pieni silmäys, mitä loppuviikosta on tiedossa. Renkaat ja satula pitäisi taikoa Nippelistä. Klikkaamalla suuremmaksi.

----------


## Juha_H

Tällainen ilmestyi tänään olkkariin:



Projekti voi tosin hieman venähtää kun mitään runkoon kiinnitettävää ei ole vielä hankittu.

----------


## Leku

Mikä stigan uusi malli se on?

----------


## twentyniner

Se taitaa olla Bullit? No niinhän siinä lukeekin. Eli Nopea cargobike.

----------


## Jake_Kona

24kg bullitt classic. Huh ja hintaakin 1953€ l. 2x kalliimpi ja painavempi mitä odotin.

----------


## steelmän

> 



Huoh, tässä silmä lepää, sisältää kaikki aspektit jotka olisivat omiaan omaan top-rospuuttopyörään ( matala teräsrunko/ mekaaniset levyjarrut/ varmatoimiset tangonpäänvaihtajat/ jne ...).

----------


## Kare_Eskola

> Projekti alkaa olemaan loppusuoralla, vielä sopiva tankoa ja teipit. Samalla haetaan ajoasentoa eri stemmeillä ja kulmilla. Ja rengastus vaihtuu hiukan " kevyemmäksi ".



Kahvojen ja stongan asennosta päätellen tarvitset kipeästi modernin, kompaktin dropin. Ja runsaasti pitkämielisyyttä toe overlapin kanssa elämiseen.

Mukava sinänsä että tuo runko löysi arvostavan kodin.

----------


## Juha_H

> 24kg bullitt classic. Huh ja hintaakin 1953€ l. 2x kalliimpi ja painavempi mitä odotin.



Tällä hetkellä huomattavasti edullisempi ja kevyempi kun tuli tosissaan pelkkä runko. Ja hyvin tuo liikkuu painosta huolimatta: 

Eikä tuo mikään lenkkipyörä ole, vaan auton korvike lyhyemmille matkoille joten paino ei ole niin kriittinen asia. Tarkoitus olisi varustaa tuo vielä jossain vaiheessa moottorillakin.

----------


## twentyniner

> Kahvojen ja stongan asennosta päätellen tarvitset kipeästi modernin, kompaktin dropin. Ja runsaasti pitkämielisyyttä toe overlapin kanssa elämiseen.
> 
> Mukava sinänsä että tuo runko löysi arvostavan kodin.



Kokeilen ensin tulossa olevaa Midgeä ja jos ae ei miellytä repäisen maantiekonkelista compactin 3T:een testiin. Ja kieltämättä snadisti tossu hipoo kumia  :Hymy:  nyt alla maasturista kumit( 2.4 ja 2.35), kesäksi jotain mahdollisimman kapeaa 29er kumia?

Edittiä 21.2 : Ei muuten enään ota gummi kiinni tossuun, vaihdoin 35mm W106:set alle  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

Ajattelin minäkin vihdoin tsekata, mistä siinä kohussa on kyse. Siispä aloitin tuollaisen muodikkaan hybridiprojektin.

Kuriiri toi noi kiekot tänne duuniin kun sai uuden toimitusosoitteen (vaivoin) viestitettyä DHL:n alihankkijalle.



Pitihän nuo heti roudata postituksen atomivaakaankin... etukiekko 804g ja taakse näytti 913g.

Nyt puuttuu enää.... KAIKKI MUU  :Leveä hymy: 

EDIT: olikse niin, ettei toi Hopen vihreä teippi mitään ilmoja pitele?  :Nolous:

----------


## Tank Driver

> =Juha_H;1979599 Tarkoitus olisi varustaa tuo vielä jossain vaiheessa moottorillakin.



Mulla olis tossa yksi 56 cm3 moottorisaha jouten... Siitähän saisi kätevästi vetopuolenkin hyödynnettyä.

----------


## VanhaPate

Itella-Iida kävi ovella.

----------


## twentyniner

> Itella-Iida kävi ovella.



Hieno valinta  :Hymy:

----------


## Jsavilaa

Noniin, tänään oli niinsanotusti toinen "joulu". Pitkään maalia odotellut Konan runko sai värin niskaan ja samaan aikaan rahtipoika soitteli että kerma-Fat Frankit on vihdoin perillä. Sen verran ehin tallissa pyörähtää että sain kampilaakerin kiinni ja kumit vanteille. Huomenna pitää jatkaa vähän eteenpäin, jos vaikka ehtis valmiiksi asti värkkäileen.





Ja ettei tekemisen puute iske niin ostin torilta Quantecin runkosetin, joka sekin saapui tänään. Tähän on tarkoitus ruuvata hyllyssä lojuvat Crossmaxit ja varmaan 1x9 vaihteet. Tosin pitää miettiä että maalauttaisko tuon jollain pirteällä värillä ennen kuin alkaa kasaamaan...

----------


## Jukhaha

Jotkut rakentelee näitä kuulema telineissäkin:



Etujarrun adapteriin ei ollut sopivia pultteja, mutta muuten aikalailla  alkaa olla tää kilkotin kasassa. Jos tänään ehtis vielä kaupoille hakemaa puuttuvat tilpehöörit.  :Hymy:

----------


## AK-87

Kilkuttimen "pohja" näyttää asialliselta, odotamme lopullista kokoonpanoa innolla!  :Hymy:

----------


## Vehmaan Nummi

Tänä vuonna Suberpolkijatar polkee tällaisella:

----------


## Ansis

Jukhahan takavaihtajan kuori ainakin näyttää kuvassa aika lyhyeltä. Voi olla että kuvakulma vääristää  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PaH

@Jukhaha - turhaan kierrätät takavaihtajan vaijerin kuoren kaulaputken väärältä puolen, tulee siistimpi kun kuori pysyy
samalla puolen runkoa kun vipunen. Ja toi kuori kannattaa vetää nipparilla kiinni keskelle sitä linkustohässäkän alinta
mustaa osaa, laita kuoren ympärille vaan kumisuoja ettei hankaa eloksointia puhki. Hieno tuosta tulee!

----------


## Jukhaha

> @Jukhaha - turhaan kierrätät takavaihtajan vaijerin kuoren kaulaputken väärältä puolen, tulee siistimpi kun kuori pysyy
> samalla puolen runkoa kun vipunen. Ja toi kuori kannattaa vetää nipparilla kiinni keskelle sitä linkustohässäkän alinta
> mustaa osaa, laita kuoren ympärille vaan kumisuoja ettei hankaa eloksointia puhki. Hieno tuosta tulee!



Kiitos palautteista! Tuo takavaihtajan vaijeri oli mulla ensin juurikin kuten sanoit, mutta tuntuu kääntyvän tuolta takaa luonnollisemmin stongaa käännettäessä. Samoin tuon hennonrennon linkkukiinnityksen olen muailmalta bongannut, mutten ole sata varma tarvitseeko sitä? Kenties pitää ainakin letkut pois kumista.. Tietty luonnollisuuksia on yhtä monta, kuin vaijerinvetäjääkin.  :Hymy:  Minkämoista kumisukkaa tuohon olet käyttänyt? Ihan jotain sähkökaapeleissa käytettävääkokö?  :No huh!:

----------


## PaH

^ kai sillä suurta väliä ole kummalta puolen sen kierrättää, kunhan vaan kattoo että kuoressa on pituutta sen verran et tanko pääsee pyörähtään ns. ympäri. Samalta puolen vietynä kuori nojaa keulaputkeen, mut eipä tuo sitä oo puhki nakertanu, ja onhan noita suojateippejä.
Mullon joku jagwiren suojakumi (taitaa olla tube tops nimeltään internetiksi) linkun ja kuoren välissä ja paketti on vedetty nipparilla niin tiukaks, ettei kuori liiku kun linkun liikkeen mukana. Ilmankin pärjää,
ei se tuolta kumiin asti kierry.

----------


## Kyrdis

Paljon on uusia ja hienoja fillareita näytillä, mutta laitetaan rospuuttopyörän aloituskuva mistä lähdetään. Tarkoitus maalata runko ja mennään ihan minimibudjetilla, että uusia osia ei varmaankaan tule paljoa vaihdeltua korkeintaan käytettyä kamista. Muuta en ole päättänyt kuin että runko tulee olemaan musta (ellen tule toisiin ajatuksiin) muutes kaikki auki  :Hymy:

----------


## rav

Taas on mäkipyörää saanut muutaman hetken tuunausta osakseen. Toki vielä on jotain tekemättäkin, ettei ihan ihan valmiista voi puhua  :Hymy:  Jarruletkut on valmiina odottamassa, jahka jaksaa alkaa alkaa ilmaamaan.. Ja kesäksi kun tunataan vielä litkut kumeihin, niin jotain todennäköisesti vielä viilaantuu painostakin. Tällä hetkellä viisari pysähtyy kohtaan 16.37kg, joten kohtalaisen tyytyväinen olen jo  :Vink:  Kuvaa klikkaamalla vähän enempi kuvia projektin etenemisestä aikojen saatossa..

----------


## Jsavilaa

Ehin kuin ehinkin näppäillä Konan suunnilleen kasaan, takajarru puuttuu vielä kun oli vähän erikoisemmalla kierteellä nuo v-jarrujen kiinnitystapit eikä ollu passeleita jemmassa. No enivei, muuten on nipussa ja testimutkakin käyty veivaamassa. Välitys saa olla ehkä aavistuksen raskaampi (nyt 32/16) kun mettään rymyhommiin tuskin tuolla eksyn. Nuo tarrat oli todella positiivinen yllätys, vaikka hyviksi ne suojapaperin läpi arvelinkin. Ohjausakseli saa vielä rälläkkää kun saan vähän tuntumaa että paljonko kärsii ottaa pois.








Samalla vauhilla riipasin Quanteciin Mavicit, jarrut, kammet, laakerin ja takavaihtajan kiinni. Huomenna jos laittas ketjun, vaihevaijerin ja polkimet niin ois vaan ajoa vaille. Hautasin toistaseksi värinvaihtohommat, mietitään sitä joskus tulevaisuudessa uudestaan.




Pajalla alkaa olla ruuhkaa...

----------


## Pave

Tuonnehan mahtuu sekaan vielä aivan loistavasti...  :Vink:

----------


## Tctic

> Ehin kuin ehinkin näppäillä Konan suunnilleen kasaan, takajarru puuttuu vielä kun oli vähän erikoisemmalla kierteellä nuo v-jarrujen kiinnitystapit eikä ollu passeleita jemmassa. No enivei, muuten on nipussa ja testimutkakin käyty veivaamassa. Välitys saa olla ehkä aavistuksen raskaampi (nyt 32/16) kun mettään rymyhommiin tuskin tuolla eksyn. Nuo tarrat oli todella positiivinen yllätys, vaikka hyviksi ne suojapaperin läpi arvelinkin. Ohjausakseli saa vielä rälläkkää kun saan vähän tuntumaa että paljonko kärsii ottaa pois.



Konasta tuli kyllä siisti! Ja kait noilla muillakin ajelee. Nyt sulla on siis 3kpl 26" ht jopoja. Meinaatko ehtiä ajamaan kaikilla?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kyrdis

Jaahas, pitikin ruveta hiomaan runkoa, noh tyhmästä päästä kärsii, lisäksi kampien ulosvetäjä kadonnut jonnekki, no huomenna bilteman kautta kotio. Onneks kotona sen verran jämämaalejakin että säästää siinäkin, tarroja varmaan saa ebaysta tilattua helpostikkin ? Kuva missä mennään tänään. Ps. minä en oo ainakkaan sotkena, saatanan emäntä kun maalailee lipastoja ja jättää paikat miten sattuu  :Sekaisin:

----------


## PRo

Projekti Busted Carbon:




Vielä satula, kiekot ja polkimet niin alkaa olla ajokunnossa. Sitten puuttuu enää kuskin ajokunto.

----------


## JackOja

> Jaahas, pitikin ruveta hiomaan runkoa, noh tyhmästä päästä kärsii



Eiks nuo maalit poisteta ketterämmin _Kodin Putkimiehellä_ kuin hiomalla  :Vink:

----------


## kauris

Ylempänä nähdyn vaalean konan uusissa tarroissa olis pitänyt lukea kona cream eikä kona hot...

----------


## lansive

> Jaahas, pitikin ruveta hiomaan runkoa, noh tyhmästä päästä kärsii, lisäksi kampien ulosvetäjä kadonnut jonnekki, no huomenna bilteman kautta kotio. Onneks kotona sen verran jämämaalejakin että säästää siinäkin, tarroja varmaan saa ebaysta tilattua helpostikkin ? Kuva missä mennään tänään. Ps. minä en oo ainakkaan sotkena, saatanan emäntä kun maalailee lipastoja ja jättää paikat miten sattuu



Alumiiniahan ei kannata hioa paljaaksi asti, jos ei ole pakko. Osta kunnon tartuntamaali, niin pysyy uusi kerros pinnassa. Ja maalin poistoon päivän sana on Nitromors.

----------


## mhelander

> Eiks nuo maalit poisteta ketterämmin _Kodin Putkimiehellä_ kuin hiomalla



Tai miten olis Nitro-Mors ja tuorekelmu ? Sitten perään painepesuria... omani löysin sopuhintaan Motonetistä mutta näyttää löytyvän kaikista itseään kunnioittavista halpaloista.

Hyvin pelitti mun alumiinirunkoisen etuvetosen maalinpoistossa... sitä kun ei hennonu enempää keventää hiomalla tai hiekkapuhaltamalla:


Ennen ...


... jälkeen.

Vielä kun jaksais maalata, maalitkin on hommattuna. Piti olla talven puhdetöitä, ennen kesän ajoja.

----------


## LJL

> ... jälkeen.



HUH HUH!! Etuvetoinen fillari. Peukkua

-Lauri

----------


## Oz

Tuohan näyttää kovasti paljon älykkäämmältä. Ketjuakin tarvitaan n. 18 metriä vähemmän.

----------


## jaska

Pro, kun katsoo noita taustalla olevia pulloja, niin ei ole mikään ihme, että kuski ei ole ajokunnossa.

----------


## Ossipoika

> Projekti Busted Carbon:
> Vielä satula, kiekot ja polkimet niin alkaa olla ajokunnossa. Sitten puuttuu enää kuskin ajokunto.



Tyylikäs runko, kiinan ihme? Tuommosen vois avokille hommata.. Onko muilla kokemuksia moisista?

----------


## twentyniner

> Eiks nuo maalit poisteta ketterämmin _Kodin Putkimiehellä_ kuin hiomalla



Ei kyse ole pelkästä maalinpoistosta, vaan kyseessä lienee työstää eli Triple butted tarra vaan uudelle maalipinnalle  :Hymy:

----------


## Kyrdis

Joo en ois poistanut ellei pakko, mutta joko avaimilla / terävillä esineillä naarmutettu runkoa niin samapa tuo kai nyt on hioa. Tämä sattuu olemaan ensimmäinen pyöräprojekti, aikaisemmat autojen kanssa ropatessa niin tuo pyörän rungon hiominen tuntuu vielä suhteellisen pienitöiseltä, kunhan narisin lämpimikseni.

----------


## dirtyrider

> Alumiiniahan ei kannata hioa paljaaksi asti, jos ei ole pakko. Osta kunnon tartuntamaali, niin pysyy uusi kerros pinnassa. Ja maalin poistoon päivän sana on Nitromors.



Lähteekö Nitromorsilla tai Putkimiehellä aivan kaikki alumiinille asti? Ostin käytetyn fillarin, jossa edellinen omistaja oli sutinut tangon, satulaputken, stemmin ja aheadsetin capin valkoisella maalilla. Satulatolppa on amuliinin värinen, mutta tanko ja stemmi ovat mustia olisiko eloksoitu vai mikä tuo tuollainen mattapinta onkaan, jonka haluaisin jättää. Olisi tarkoitus laittaa nuo toiseen projektiin, mutta pitäisi saada tuo valkoinen maali pois. Tilalle olen ostanut orkkisvalkoiset putkiosat.

----------


## tune

Kodin putkimieshän on siitä kätevää tavaraa, että sillä lähtee myös anodisoinnit ja sopivan reilusti käyttäen häviää myös koko alumiinirunko/-osa (eli syövyttää alumiinia). Tosin epäilemättä esim. rungon hävittämiseen tarvitsee melkoisen määrän ko. tavaraa ja aikaa...

----------


## mhelander

> Lähteekö Nitromorsilla tai Putkimiehellä aivan kaikki alumiinille asti?



Nitro-Mors:lla lähtee ainakin kaikki maalikerrokset mahdollista pohjamaalia tai -käsittelyä myöten. Ei syövytä alumiinia joten sopinee myös jo painon suhteen optimoitujen alumiinirakenteiden puhdistukseen. Kuten hitsaussaumat jotka on tympeät hioa.

----------


## mhelander

> HUH HUH!! Etuvetoinen fillari. Peukkua



Itse asiassa euroopassa, varsinkin itäblokin maissa on tosi paljon etuvetosia.





> Tuohan näyttää kovasti paljon älykkäämmältä. Ketjuakin tarvitaan n. 18 metriä vähemmän.



Niin... mutta etuhaarukan mukana kääntyvä keskiö tuottaa omat mielenkiintonsa ajamisen oppimisen suhteen... mulla vain reippaat 300 kilsaa tarvittiin ettei enää pelottanu yleisillä teillä.

Esikuvansa Cruzbike Vendetta on värkki jolla on Maria Parker ajanut jo lukuisia ennätyksiä kestävyysmatkoilla.

----------


## Jsavilaa

> Jaahas, pitikin ruveta hiomaan runkoa, noh tyhmästä päästä kärsii, lisäksi kampien ulosvetäjä kadonnut jonnekki, no huomenna bilteman kautta kotio. Onneks kotona sen verran jämämaalejakin että säästää siinäkin, tarroja varmaan saa ebaysta tilattua helpostikkin ? Kuva missä mennään tänään. Ps. minä en oo ainakkaan sotkena, saatanan emäntä kun maalailee lipastoja ja jättää paikat miten sattuu



Hiomalla otin oman rungon myös puhtaaksi, tuntu olevan sen verran pehmyttä maalia että ei tuottanu tuskaa. Kulmapaikkoihin, saumoihin ja esim. vaijerikorvakoihin käytin teräsharjaa. Tarrat tulee näppärästi ebaysta, nopeimmillaan muutamassa päivässä. Ainakin nuo Briteistä tulleet oli todella huippulaatuisia.


Omassa pajassa tapahtunu semmosta että haalin nyt omaan hyllyyn tuommosen Marsun Z2:sen jonka vois hieroa Konaan passeliksi jossain vaiheessa (tämä oli alunperinkin vaihtoehtona mutta päädyin asentaan SID:n). Ja tänään löytyi soppelit asennustapit takajarruille, joten ehkä se huomenna ois suunnilleen valmis, toistaiseksi.




Ja nyt kun nuo omat alkaa olla ajoa vaille, vaimon pyynnöstä aloin ettiin sille soveliasta aihiota. Kaverilla oli mielenkiintoinen runko joutilaana, ja kun sattui olemaan oikeaa kokoa niin meille muutti Cube Access WLS. Nyt sitte kaiveleen oikean sävyisiä osia nurkkiin niin saa senkin nippuun ennen kesää.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

- takajarru pitää ilmata
- vaihteetkin säätää
- push-lociin pidempi ruuvi
- ketju lyhentää

eli "project is proceeding...."

----------


## PRo

> Tyylikäs runko, kiinan ihme? Tuommosen vois avokille hommata.. Onko muilla kokemuksia moisista?



Juup, ebaystä tilailin: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FR-316-Full-...item27cf9ac0b3

Laadukkaan oloinen tuo minun yksilö ainakin on, muuta en oikein osaa sanoa kun ajamaan en vielä ole päässyt. Painoa oli aikas lailla kilon verran eli myyjän lupaus siltä osin piti hyvin kutinsa.

----------


## Kyrdis

Hiominen ja nitro morssit käytetty ja eka kerros pohja maalia pinnassa.

----------


## VPR

> Virta kulkee ja takavaihtaja liikkuu etuvaihtajan trimmatessa. Garmin-teline tulee tuonne aerotankojen väliin ihan päähän. Sitten odotellaan että jarru-/vaihdekahvat ilmestyvät markkinoille.



Garmin-teline on valmis ja projektin viimeisetkin osat ovat tulossa. Osien asennuksen jälkeen vuorossa firmwaren päivitys, koeajo ja kuvaus.

http://indyville.fi/villen_muut_tied...01_garmin1.jpg

http://indyville.fi/villen_muut_tied...01_garmin2.jpg

----------


## Tmh

Projekti alkaa olla kohta valmis. Kuvassa rakentumassa trailivarustus. Hissitolppaa ja järeämpiä kiekkoja alle sitten tarpeen mukaan.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Tästä se lähtee




Nämäkin tulivat



Painokin lähtee mukavalla tavalla, runko 2575g ja kammet 555g, mikä ei pitäisi olla mahdollista sillä nuo ovat 175mm pituiset. Ei se toki haittaa  :Hymy: 

Edit. Tämän projektin valmistumista on turha jäädä odottelemaan, hää  on luultavasti valmis vasta ensi talvena  :Hymy:

----------


## Kyrdis

Kona ois tässä vaiheessa nyttes..
tässä rahatilanteessa ei tosiaan tullut kuin uusittua kuin väri pintaan ja laakereille puhdistus ja rasvaa perään.
Sen verran pakko uusia että pikalinkut saa kyytiä ja jos kuluneet rattaat ja ketjut uusisi nut samantien.

----------


## Jsavilaa

> Ja nyt kun nuo omat alkaa olla ajoa vaille, vaimon pyynnöstä aloin ettiin sille soveliasta aihiota. Kaverilla oli mielenkiintoinen runko joutilaana, ja kun sattui olemaan oikeaa kokoa niin meille muutti Cube Access WLS. Nyt sitte kaiveleen oikean sävyisiä osia nurkkiin niin saa senkin nippuun ennen kesää.



Osia haalittu tuohon vaimokkeen Kuutioon. Keulaksi löytyi RS Reba, vaikka pykälää-paria "huonompaa" etsiskelin, jarruiksi on tyrkyllä XTR:t (ellen kierrätä niitä omaan Kuutioon ja siitä tähän BR-M505:t), vaihteiksi tulee XT takavaihtaja SLX liipasimella. Kampisetti tullee ehkä olemaan 430 Shimano pelkällä keskirattaalla ja Saint bashilla, ellei 5-600-sarjalaisia satu kohalle sopivasti. Ohjausosat ja penkin kiinnikkeet tilattu EU Bike Shopista niin sai kaikki suunnilleen samaa sarjaa. Sitten puuttus vain kiekot, niitä oon etiny ajatuksella että ulkonäkö on prioriteetti 1 > mahtaa tulla valkeat Shimanon WH-MT55:t. Tarkemmalla tutkimisella runko taitaa olla Access Race, vai liekkö nuilla Accesseilla juurikaan eroa. Homma jatkuu kunhan posti tuo paketin Tsekeistä...

----------


## PonkalaJarno

Biltsun vanhan sotaratsun herättäminen uudestaan henkiin ja aika lailla kaikki löytyy kyseisestä talosta ja osa parvekkeelta ja huuto.netistä eli tarkan markan siis euron tsygä  :Cool: 

Ei vanhasta kullasta viitti luopua, niin paljon unohtumattomia retkiä vietetty

----------


## dirtyrider

> Osia haalittu tuohon vaimokkeen Kuutioon. Keulaksi löytyi RS Reba, vaikka pykälää-paria "huonompaa" etsiskelin, jarruiksi on tyrkyllä XTR:t (ellen kierrätä niitä omaan Kuutioon ja siitä tähän BR-M505:t), vaihteiksi tulee XT takavaihtaja SLX liipasimella. Kampisetti tullee ehkä olemaan 430 Shimano pelkällä keskirattaalla ja Saint bashilla, ellei 5-600-sarjalaisia satu kohalle sopivasti. Ohjausosat ja penkin kiinnikkeet tilattu EU Bike Shopista niin sai kaikki suunnilleen samaa sarjaa. Sitten puuttus vain kiekot, niitä oon etiny ajatuksella että ulkonäkö on prioriteetti 1 > mahtaa tulla valkeat Shimanon WH-MT55:t. Tarkemmalla tutkimisella runko taitaa olla Access Race, vai liekkö nuilla Accesseilla juurikaan eroa. Homma jatkuu kunhan posti tuo paketin Tsekeistä...



Projekteillehan ei lasketa koskaan hintaa, mutta paljon arvelet menneen/menevän rahaa osiin (+posteihin?). Käytettyä ilmeisesti osaa enimmäkseen?

----------


## Jsavilaa

> Projekteillehan ei lasketa koskaan hintaa, mutta paljon arvelet menneen/menevän rahaa osiin (+posteihin?). Käytettyä ilmeisesti osaa enimmäkseen?



Jos nyt ei hirveitä yllätykiä ilmene niin noin 700eur on Cuben kustannus. Käytettyä mielelläni suosin, mutta tarpeen mukaan ostan uutta jos passelia käytettyä ei kohalle satu. Tuon Quantecin aattelin tehä halvalla (just joo) ja ehkä myydä jos ei käyttöä keksi, mutta laskelmien jälkeen turha haaveilla että sais edes likimain omia pois... Mulla on toisena harrasteena on moottoripyörät, ja niiden rakentelu, niin nämä tämän tason polkupyörien "harrastustappiot" on onneksi aikalailla eri mittakaavassa kun on tottunu että takkiin voi tulla pahimmillaan tonneja + satoja työtunteja.

----------


## viimeinenlenkki

maastopyörän päivitys,tällä hetkellä xx1 osasarjan verran mutta viellä puuttuu vannesarja.vaihtoehtona nou tubes tai sitten sram rise 60 .mutta sram risestä ei tarkempaa tietoa kuin netistä luettua(eli etsii syytä miksi voisi riset ostaa tai jättää ostamatta)

----------


## LJL

> miksi voisi riset ostaa tai jättää ostamatta



Samaan budjettiin saa kevyempiäkin, esim. DT Swissin tai Hopen navoilla ja niihin xx1-vapaaratas.

-Lauri

----------


## viimeinenlenkki

vanteiden olisi myös kestettävä 85kg painoinen kuski(toiv.kesällä vähemmän??)ehdotuksia otetaan vastaan. mielummin koko settinä.

----------


## Oz

Ja todellakin tervetullutta vaihtelua tähän iänikuiseen puna-musta-valko -teemaan. Ne alkaa olla jo nähty.

----------


## rav

> Onkos toi Cruz V10 ano väri?  Vieläkö niitä saa uutena vai onko kyseessä käytetty runko?



Adonisoitu on juu. Uutena ei tosiaan ole muutamaan vuoteen saanut kuin muovirunkoja (V10.4 ja V10.5), ja tällä kertaa ihan sellaiseen asti ei taipunut. Käytetty V10.3 siis, joskaan se ei päälle päin näy. 

Katsotaanpa mitä saadaan aikaiseksi, gloryn jäljiltä on sen verran merkittäviä määriä sini-valkoisia osia, että ne väistämättä määräävät värikoodia, mutta eipä ole sitten ainakaan sitä puna-valko-mustaa  :Hymy: 

Sen verran piti käyttää puntarilla jo, että wirallinen vaaka heilahti rungolle kuvan kunnossa kohtaan 4.61kg. Ei siis mitenhään pahan painoinen DH-runko yleisestikään, saati joustomatkaan suhteutettuna.

----------


## kauris

> Oon ihmetelly tota väri hommaa jo pitkään, et noi Cruzit on jo noitten karkkivärien takia ihan omassa kastissaan.
> Outoa ettei muilta valmistajilta saa vastaavia... Hieno on ruoto.
> - Tämä projekti laitettaneen seurantaan.



Intense on minun silmissä omassa luokassaan tarjolla olevien karkkien kanssa. Olisi todella vaikea valita minkä värin ottaisin, jos pyörää heiltä hommaisi.

----------


## Iglumies

Eikös Santa Cruzilla ole kanssa CCCP systeemi värjäykseen.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

^^ Toi solid red näyttää hyvältä, taitaisin valita sen.

----------


## tero76

Moi. Mulla on tuollainen Bianchi ollut parikymmentä vuotta. Ajelin sillä treeniä 90-luvun alussa. Tuo lienee ihan 80-luvun loppupuolen kapistus. Olen miettinyt mitä tuolle tehdä? Laittelin tuota kuntoon syksyllä, mutta en kerennyt ajaa koska ketjut pitäisi ainakin ostaa koska yksi linkki irvistää. Ja kun tuo on kuitenkin vanha, niin pakka saattaisi mennä uusiksi. Saako tuohon pakkaa? Pakassa lukee regina extra bx. Kampi on varmaan sellainen neliskantti fauber. Eli toinen kampi irtoaa itsestään, rataspuolella on kampi ja ratas samaa pakettia. laakeri jää siis runkoon kun nuo kammet irroittelee. laakeri säädetään pyörittämällä joku osa sopivan kireälle ja kiristämällä sen päällä oleva laippa keskiötä vasten. Saako tuollaiseen kampi-ratassettiä mistään?

Ja tuo runkovaihtaja ei oikein innosta, saako tuohon kahvavaihtajat? Olikos se silleen että ne piti olla kahdeksanvaihteiset, jotta on sama välitys?

Vai ostaisiko vaan ketjut ja antaisi olla? Laittaisi vaikka jotkut cyclorenkaat noille vanteille kun tilaa tuossa taitaa olla vähintään riittävästi.

Tuossa kuva moisesta, koko on mulle aika sopiva. Jarrukahvat tuohon ainakin pitäisi hommata jos tuolla ajelisi kauppareissut.



Klikkaamalla isonee.

----------


## Zifnab

Hissitolppa harkinnassa, satula menee vaihtoon, letkujen lyhennystä, 2x10 todettu turhaksi, saa nähdä jaksaako siirtyä 1x10...

----------


## jtt

Kerettiläisessä mielessä pyöri syklorossarin hankinta, mutta kun titaani-isopyörää tuputettiin halvalla, suunnitelmat muuttuivat. Pitäähän se, omaan tapaani aina auttamattomassa jälkijunassa, testata se 29-hype. Josko tämä ehtisi kesäksi ajoon?

----------


## usko juntunen

> Mulla on vastaava setti kisapyörässä. Voisin laittaa yv:llä/maililla lisää tietoa noista kiekoista ja vähän vertailua muihin. Tänne en enää uskalla julkasta mitään.



No nyt oon minäkin Sramin mannekiini, kuin myös Trekin. Tosin ihan omalla rahalla, joten sana on vapaa :Hymy:  Ei pysty vielä kommentoimaan muusta kuin kiekkojen painosta.
Monessa yhteydessä painoksi mainitaann 1420g. Tämä minun pari on hieman järeämpää tekoa, sillä jo ilman noita akselisovite-kilkkeitä vaaka näyttää 1477g.
Kun lisätään 12mm ja 15mm sovitteet niin ollaan 1494g.  Tubeless valmiina nauha&venttiilit 1642g.  Tuo vannenauha onkin ihan omanlaisensa viritys, sillä nauha ja venttiili
ovat yhtä puuta. Voi mennä niskan raapimiseksi siinä vaiheessa kun litkut pihalla ja pitäs alkaa sisuria asentamaan. Pitää olla mukana normi vannenauha tai murjoa ventiili irti tuosta yhdistelmästä. *pööräilijä* kehui Sramin vapaaratasta hiljaiseksi. Sen mitä käsin pyöritellyt, allekirjoitan tuon täysin. Tämmöselle keskivartaloikäiselle sillä on suuri merkitys
kun selkä suorana rullailee niin ei meteli häiritse maisemien katselua...

Oikealla näkyy rukki, mihin nuo muovikiekot on tarkoitus pultata. Samoin Q-Ring ratakset. Ajattelin pistää kiinni ensin ainoastaan toisen soikean rissan ja kokeilla miltä tuntuu.
Tehtaan kokoonpanolla ilman polkimia 17.5" koossa  vaaka näyttää 9.6kg.  Tosin nuo pyörän mukana tulleet, enemänkin juomukondomia muistuttavat Bontragerin Team-Issue-0 2.1" (424g)  renkaat ei 
kyllä oikein maastogummeilta vaikuta. Todellinen leveys 2bar. paineilla 19mm vanteella 45mm! Noilla Sram "reenikiekoilla" ja jollain Spessun Renegate tai vast. renkailla sekä xtr-polkimilla ollaan aika lähellä 10kg. Metriäkään en ole vielä ajanut joten ei pysty kokemuksen syvällä rintaäänellä sen enempää kehumaan kuin moittimaankaan, mutta ehkä kuukauden kuluttua tietää jotain sanoa. 

http://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi/bikes...y_100_pro_sl/#

----------


## pööräilijä

Onnittelut Usko! Mutta en oo varma, oliko vapaaratasjuttu huumoria. On se vähän äänekäs, enkä muista hiljaiseksi kehuneeni  :Sarkastinen:  Toiminta on tärkeämpää, ottaa aika vikkelää kii  :Hymy:  Ja älä äänestä huoli, jos nyt ilmenee, se tasaantuu aika nopeesti  :Hymy: 

Mulla oli muutaman gramman painavemmat. Mietitiin tossa etelässä, että kuinka nuo ilmoitetut painot keksitään. CADi ohjelmasta lasketaan minimimateriaali, joka tarvitaan ja se on kiekkojen paino..?

----------


## usko juntunen

pööräilijä:
Joo, huumoriksi tarkotettu, mutta meni vähän pieleen kun sekoitin kommenttisi. Pahoittelen erhettäni. Toimintaahan sinä tosiaan kiittelit, etkä suotta. Ja ihan oikeasti; hiljaisin vapaaratas mitä olen tavannut! Tohon verrattuna  esim. Bontrager rotisee kuin vanha venäläinen Dektrajev-pikakivääri. Bontragerin RXL kiekot tubeles valmiudessa ovat painoltaan hyvin lähellä Sramia, mutta niissä oleva 
Center-Lock hässäkkä spidereineen nostaa painoa vs. Sramin 6-pultti kiinnitys.

----------


## Ski

liekkö mahtaa Usko ennää malttaa Syötteellä Laavulle pysähtyä ku tuolla kirmaa siellä ??   :Hymy:

----------


## MRe

Laitetaanpas tähän ketjuun josko tärppäisi. Olen harrastanut aikanaan pyöräilyä enemmänkin ja tännekin kirjoitellut joskus vuosia sitten. Viime aikoina fillarointi on jäänyt tai se mitä on tullut ajettua, on ajettu HT:lla. Nyt kuitenkin innostuin ostamaan käytetyn Cdale Geminin vm 2007(?) ja tarkoitus olisi rakennella siitä kesäksi XC-tyyppinen FS-fillari.

Mun nykyinen FS on Marinin RiftZone vuodelta miekka ja kivi (-97/-98) ja ajattelin siirtää siitä osia tähän uuteen. Marin on aikanaan koottu XTR-osilla ja kiinnostaisi säilyttää noista niin paljon kuin mahdollista. Olen kuitenkin ollut scenestä sen verran aikaa syrjässä, että nykyiset kikottimet eivät ole ihan ulkomuistista tuttuja.

Löytyykö keneltäkään tietoon perustuvaa mielipidettä siitä, kannattaako vanhoja vaihteensiirron osia lähteä siirtämään? Kunnoltaan ne ovat ihan hyviä, mutta saanko esimerkiksi vanhoja vaihteensiirtimiä toimimaan vaihtajien kanssa? Tähän uuteen fillariin joutuu hankkimaan uuden etuvaihtajan, kun se on E-tyyppiä. Vanhassa oli perinteinen runkoputkeen kiinnitettävä. Muistelen, että jossain vaiheessa vaihtajien toimintalogiikka vaihtui käänteiseksi. Nämä mun vanhat vaihtajat menevät jousella pienemmälle rattaalle ja painamalla sitten isommalle.

Tietysti voisi ostaa kokonaan uudetkin vaihtajat ja vaihteensiirtimet, mutta kyse on enemmän periaatteesta: hyvää XTR-kamaa ei viitsisi roskikseenkaan laittaa. Samoin vanhasta fillarista olisi siirtymässä hollowtech-keskiö ja XT-kammet. Niillä on ajettu varmaan joku 200 km aikanaan. Jarrut vaihtuvat uusiin Maguran hiljentimiin. Joka itse asiassa oli suurin syy hankintaan: Mariniin ei saa levareita taakse. Ja tietysti vaihdevaijerit uusitaan tässä yhteydessä.

Etuvaihtajaksi ajattelin joko Shimanon FD-M970E (Bike-Discountilla 80EUR) tai FD-M952 (CRC:llä 47EUR). Mikähän noiden ero mahtaa olla, paitsi mallivuosi? Takapakka on tällä hetkellä 8-lehtinen eikä siitä muutu, jollei tuo takaosasto mene myös uusiksi. Mulla taitaa olla vielä hyllyssä yksi tai kaksi ajamatonta XT-pakkaa.

Olisko kommentteja/mielipiteitä? Muitakin kuin: "älä osta shimanoa, hanki sram". En hanki.

----------


## JeTi-

Eipä puutu juuri mitään enää!  :Hymy:  Pientä juttua sieltä täältä, mutta aika valmista kauraa alkaa oleen!

----------


## jojo^^

> Eipä puutu juuri mitään enää!  Pientä juttua sieltä täältä, mutta aika valmista kauraa alkaa oleen!



Jäin sanattomaksi tämän nähtyäni...

----------


## LJL

Ottamatta kantaa estetiikkaan, kysyisin että minkälaisesta ajoasennosta noita jarruja käytetään? Ainakin silmämääräisesti näyttäisi, että matkaa satulasta tuohon bullhornin päähän tulee akselivälin verran… Ei välttämättä kovin ergonominen ajoasento, ellei sitten ole tosi pitkät kädet, mallia: http://www.vastavalo.fi/albums/userp..._0039_edit.jpg

-Lauri

----------


## JeTi-

Stemmi on kyllä menossa vaihtoon. Tuo sattu olemaan niin se on siksi siinä kiinni. Eikä tuon fillarin tarkoitus olekkaan mikään pitkänmatkan ajo vaan kaupungilla käyntiin lähinnä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Lähde

Tästä pitäis paremmalle puoliskolle saada rakennettua maantiekiitäjä, taitaa trekki joutua elintenluovuttajaksi. Oma projekti runko pitäis hakea huomenna josta alkaa uuden maastofillarin kasaus. Siitä sitten kuvia huomenna!

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

^ Aivan helkutin hieno! Jos miulla olisi maantiepyörä se näyttäisi tuolta. Odotan innolla lopputulosta.

----------


## Lähde

Oman projektirungonkin sain haettua, nyt vaan odotellaan neljää pakettia ympäri euroopan jotta nämä projektit saataisiin valmiiksi. Taitaa olla toiveajattelua jotta tavarat olisivat täällä ensi viikonlopuksi...

----------


## Avekkis

Tosta se lähtee. Pari juttua pitää kaupasta hommata.

----------


## Tactica

Seksikäs kattaus Knollyn ympärillä. Onko tuo rataspakka XX1? Kammet ja takavaihtaja kuitenkin tavallista kymppikamaa?

----------


## janihoo

Komee on kattaus tulossa Knöllin ympärille. 

Mistä saa nuita kammenpäägummeja?

----------


## MRa

> Tosta se lähtee. Pari juttua pitää kaupasta hommata.



Komee setti, jonkun verran kaupasta jo kamaa hommattukin.

----------


## Avekkis

Mulle tuli gummit PAHiksen varastosta.

----------


## Avekkis

> Seksikäs kattaus Knollyn ympärillä. Onko tuo rataspakka XX1? Kammet ja takavaihtaja kuitenkin tavallista kymppikamaa?



Ei oo kun XT pakka. Kyllä tuli mieleen tuossa että mitäs jos sitte joskus kokeilis XX1 settiä. Ei tarttis kai kun hommata moinen ratas eteen ja ohjurit veke. Mut ajelen tän kesän tolla setillä nyt joka tapauksessa ensin.

----------


## Tuhat1000

> Mistä saa nuita kammenpäägummeja?



ChainReaction myy ainakin Race Facen tekeleitä nimellä Crank Arm Boot. Googlesta löytyy muitakin hakemalla crank arm protector

----------


## Jukhaha

> Tosta se lähtee. Pari juttua pitää kaupasta hommata.



Onpas se komian pirtee!

Tuliko runko Uukoosta vai jostain muualta?

----------


## janihoo

> ChainReaction myy ainakin Race Facen tekeleitä nimellä Crank Arm Boot. Googlesta löytyy muitakin hakemalla crank arm protector



Kiitos.
Mitenkähän lie nuo Race Face gummit istuu XX1 kampiin? 
Näytti crankskins:ltä löytyvän ihan XX1 kampiin tehtyjä, mutta hintaero on aika suuri noin pienessä artikkelissa.

----------


## LJL

> Mitenkähän lie nuo Race Face gummit istuu XX1 kampiin?



Käsittääkseni XX1-kammet = X0-kammet eri tarroilla + XX1-spideri ja -ratas. Eli pitäisi käydä yhtä hyvin XX1:teen kuin X0:aan.

-Lauri

----------


## viskaali

Voimansiirto kisapyörään.

----------


## kooki

> Mun nykyinen FS on Marinin RiftZone vuodelta miekka ja kivi (-97/-98) ja ajattelin siirtää siitä osia tähän uuteen. Marin on aikanaan koottu XTR-osilla ja kiinnostaisi säilyttää noista niin paljon kuin mahdollista. 
> 
> Löytyykö keneltäkään tietoon perustuvaa mielipidettä siitä, kannattaako vanhoja vaihteensiirron osia lähteä siirtämään? Kunnoltaan ne ovat ihan hyviä, mutta saanko esimerkiksi vanhoja vaihteensiirtimiä toimimaan vaihtajien kanssa? Tähän uuteen fillariin joutuu hankkimaan uuden etuvaihtajan, kun se on E-tyyppiä. Vanhassa oli perinteinen runkoputkeen kiinnitettävä. Muistelen, että jossain vaiheessa vaihtajien toimintalogiikka vaihtui käänteiseksi. Nämä mun vanhat vaihtajat menevät jousella pienemmälle rattaalle ja painamalla sitten isommalle.
> 
> Tietysti voisi ostaa kokonaan uudetkin vaihtajat ja vaihteensiirtimet, mutta kyse on enemmän periaatteesta: hyvää XTR-kamaa ei viitsisi roskikseenkaan laittaa. Samoin vanhasta fillarista olisi siirtymässä hollowtech-keskiö ja XT-kammet. Niillä on ajettu varmaan joku 200 km aikanaan. Jarrut vaihtuvat uusiin Maguran hiljentimiin. Joka itse asiassa oli suurin syy hankintaan: Mariniin ei saa levareita taakse. Ja tietysti vaihdevaijerit uusitaan tässä yhteydessä.
> 
> Etuvaihtajaksi ajattelin joko Shimanon FD-M970E (Bike-Discountilla 80EUR) tai FD-M952 (CRC:llä 47EUR). Mikähän noiden ero mahtaa olla, paitsi mallivuosi? Takapakka on tällä hetkellä 8-lehtinen eikä siitä muutu, jollei tuo takaosasto mene myös uusiksi. Mulla taitaa olla vielä hyllyssä yksi tai kaksi ajamatonta XT-pakkaa.
> 
> Olisko kommentteja/mielipiteitä? Muitakin kuin: "älä osta shimanoa, hanki sram". En hanki.



Eli kammet ja eturattaat sekä 8-lehtinen takapakka ja näihin sopiva ketju (kapemmatkin kyllä käyvät) löytyy. Samoin takavaihtaja ja sille vaihdinvipu + etuvaihtajan vipu. Ainoa mitä olit vaihtamassa on etuvaihtaja, jonka kyllä pitäisi aivan nurkumatta toimia tuon vivun kanssa.

Eli senkun laitat vanhat kilkkeet uuteen runkoon, kyllähän ne keskenään sopivat. Valinnan mukaan etuvaihtaja, joka on tarkoitettu samalle eturieskamäärälle ( 3 lehteä edessä ilmeisesti) niin ei tuossa pahakhan tule. Mulla pyrörii ihan nätisti -97 vuoden koko XT-setti yhessä fillarissa. Tosin sitten shimanon I.G. ja H.G. pakkojen ja ketjujen ero voi tulla vielä esiin...

----------


## Avekkis

Noniin, tuohon vaiheeseen päästy, huomenna Lev kiinni. Ei tuu vielä valmiiksi, takajarrussa (käytetty) liian lyhyt letku, ei kerkee saaha mistään ku takasin ulkomaille jo keskiviikkona.

Etujarruletkusta kysyisin, onko tuo liian lyhyt. Tokassa kuvassa ottaa kiinni jo.

----------


## Lähde

Hiano knolly rakenteilla. Omat projektit etenee kanssa, transuukin olis kaikki osat jos postikusti ei olis mokannut, toimittivat pelkän takavanteen vaikka piti tulla molemmat, keulakin jäi itellan lajittelukeskukseen. Vitus projekti on vähän holdissa koska ei tiedä viitsiikö purkaa vaimon trekistä osia, vai pitäisikö myydä koko pyörä.

Ja vitus....

----------


## Jsavilaa

Taas askarreltu maasturin kimpussa. Täpäri on ollu mielessä jo jonku aikaa ja tuossa hetki sitten havahduin että tallissa on 2 hyvin samanlaista jäykkistä, niimpä laitoin toisen myyntiin ja toisen vaihtolistalle että se lähtee kumpi ensin menee kaupaksi ja toinen jää. No, ei menny kumpikaan kaupaksi vaan sattui Oulussa silmään sopuhintainen Radon QLT Team. Soittoa myyjälle ja samalta istumalta Raatoa kattomaan (eli siis hakemaan).

Talliin ilmestyi siis tuommonen




Quantec joutui elinten luovuttajaksi, niimpä se heti pukkiin kiinni ja palasiksi




Vajaa pari tuntia myöhemmin Raadolla koeajolla, jännällehän se tuntuu kun ei oo koskaan täpärillä ajanu. Tuossa säätövaiheessa oli perin merkillinen juttu kun uudemman takavaihtajan puuttuessa laitoin paikalleen vanhan XT:n jota en Quantecissä saanut millään säädettyä 9-pakalle (ei yksinkertaisesti saanut liikkumaan 8-ratasta enempää vaikka kuinka ruuvasi/kiristeli/löysäsi/väänsi/käänsi), niin nyt toimi heittämällä koko 9-pakan läpi.



Speksit:

Runko:             Radon QLT Team series
Takaiskari:        Fox Float R
Haarukka:         Rock Shox Recon SL
Kiekot:             Mavic Crossmax XL
Renkaat:          Continental Traffic 26x2.1
Jarrut:             Shimano BR-M446 160/160mm
Ketju:              Shimano XTR M980
Kammet:           Shimano FC-M430 32t
Takapakka:       Shimano SLX HG-80
Takavaihtaja:    Shimano XT M735
Stemmi:            FSA 150, 90mm
Tanko:             FSA 180, 680 mm
Satulatolppa:    Easton EC70 carbon
Satula:             Selle Italia XR
Tupit:              Force

----------


## Avekkis

Aika lailla valmista, takajarrun letku pitää vielä myöhemmin vaihtaa pidempään ja kiveniskuteippiä liimailen jossain vaiheessa alaputkeen.


Paino pääsi vähän yllättämään, 15,8kg. Osien painoja laskiessani luulin, että joku 14,5 kg ois noilla osilla, ja lähemmäs 14 kevyemmillä kiekoilla/renkailla.
Vähän urpo olo jäi kun unohdin esim punnita rungon ja osan osista.

----------


## Uomo

Kysytääs täällä. Campan pre-2001 kasigruppoon tarttis hankkia jarru- ja vaihdevaijerit. Kelpaako mikä tahansa Campy-yhteensopiva setti, vai onko noissa tapahtunut jotain muutoksia vuosien varrella?

----------


## twentyniner

> Voimansiirto kisapyörään.




Hieno setti Mr.T .

----------


## Campione

> Kysytääs täällä. Campan pre-2001 kasigruppoon tarttis hankkia jarru- ja vaihdevaijerit. Kelpaako mikä tahansa Campy-yhteensopiva setti, vai onko noissa tapahtunut jotain muutoksia vuosien varrella?



Purin viime syksynä pyörästä yhden Mirage-setin tuolta 90-luvun puolivälistä, mutta pahus kun ei muista minkä kokoiset nuo olivat eikä ole nyt tässä käsillä  :Hymy: .

Vinkki: ainakin Bike-Components myy Campan alkuperäisiä tuotteita. 3,50€ per vaijeri niin jarruihin kuin vaihtajiin.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Ketjusuojan kiinnitys pitäisi vielä miettiä, lokasuojat ja uusi ohjainlaakeri pitäisi hankkia.

----------


## MRa

> Ketjusuojan kiinnitys pitäisi vielä miettiä, lokasuojat ja uusi ohjainlaakeri pitäisi hankkia.



Eipä näy, taitaa olla dropbox:ssa privaatilla puolella.

----------


## tirsintarsi

No voi helv... Ikinä en saa kerralla kuvia, vaikka jo kuvittelee sen osaavansa...
Näkyykö nyt?

----------


## MRa

> No voi helv... Ikinä en saa kerralla kuvia, vaikka jo kuvittelee sen osaavansa...
> Näkyykö nyt?



Juup ;-)

----------


## Kosonen_

Joo elikkä viime kesänä löysi isoveikka tuollasen Helkama Kulkurikympin metallinkeräyksestä. Kaikki oli paikallaan paitsi vanteet ja renkaat.
Tässä viikonlopun aikana riisuin lokarit, jarrut, tarakan, kahvat ja haalistuneet ja likaiset tankonauhat. Vanhoja pyöriä on vaikka kuinka joten nopeasti löysin vanteet 26" mummopörästä.

Suunnitelmia ois vielä jonkinsortin tankonauhat, uusi satula (nykyisellä peppu hellänä aika nopeaan), ja uusi takavanne nykyisen vippaavan tilalle. Niin, kumitkin kaipaisi uusimista. Harmaata, valkoreunaista vaiko mustaa tilalle? Kuvasta poiketen nyt edessäkin (kulunut) harmaa rengas.



Tähän loppuun vielä että ois mukavaa jos joku tietäisi edes vuosikymmenen tarkkuudelta kuinka vanha tuo on. =)

----------


## Miha

Alan Special Cyclocross `88, Campagnolo Record 

http://www.pinkbike.com/u/kirjuri/al...Cyclocross-88/

----------


## Campione

No nyt on hieno Alan  :Cool: . Polkimet vielä ja kovaa ajoa.

Niska venähti kun katsoi noita kahta alempaa...

----------


## TuplaO

Miha alkaa ehättää asian ytimeen Alanillaan!

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Onpas tyylikäs Alan. Silmäni ei oikein totu tuohon keltaiselle pohjalle kirjoitettuun tekstiin mutta muuten oikein hieno.

----------


## JohnFr

Tyylikäs peli. Kieltämättä tekstit vähän häiritsevät.

----------


## idänihme

> Joo elikkä viime kesänä löysi isoveikka tuollasen Helkama Kulkurikympin metallinkeräyksestä. Kaikki oli paikallaan paitsi vanteet ja renkaat.
> Tässä viikonlopun aikana riisuin lokarit, jarrut, tarakan, kahvat ja haalistuneet ja likaiset tankonauhat. Vanhoja pyöriä on vaikka kuinka joten nopeasti löysin vanteet 26" mummopörästä.
> 
> Suunnitelmia ois vielä jonkinsortin tankonauhat, uusi satula (nykyisellä peppu hellänä aika nopeaan), ja uusi takavanne nykyisen vippaavan tilalle. Niin, kumitkin kaipaisi uusimista. Harmaata, valkoreunaista vaiko mustaa tilalle? Kuvasta poiketen nyt edessäkin (kulunut) harmaa rengas.
> 
> http://arttuuu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Random....JPG/_full.jpg
> 
> Tähän loppuun vielä että ois mukavaa jos joku tietäisi edes vuosikymmenen tarkkuudelta kuinka vanha tuo on. =)



Upea Kulkuri. Mulla on ollut muutama 80-luvun alkupuolen fillaria pyörimässä ja jotenkin tuo näyttää osien tyylin perusteella himpun vanhemmalta. Lienee ainakin melko varmasti osuva veikkaus jos sanon että väliltä 85-70. Rungon pystyputken tarran ja lähistön tekstien perusteella joku viisaampi voisi löytää tarkemman vastauksen. Mulla on lukenut "rungon on suunnitellut xxx(joku Norjalainen/Tanskalainen)". Vanteista ja navoista (miksei toki muualtakin) voi myös löytää kaiverrettuja vuosilukuja, mutta jos nuo ovat jostain muualta hankittuja niin eipä niistä ole rungon iän arvioimiseen apua.

----------


## GynZi

Konaprojekti jatkuu.. Talven ja nastarenkaiden myötä sai väistyä 1x7-systeemi, palaillaan siihen sitten syssymmällä. Eteen deoren triplakammet sekä etuvaihtaja. Jos jostain löytäisi sopuhintaiset sramin 3x8 grippivaihtajat, voisin päivitellä takapakkaa, siihen asti mennään 3x7 -systeemillä.

----------


## Miha

No ne decalit sitten pitää jossakin välissä vaihtaa valkoisiin jos raati niin vaatii... ne kun tuli laiskuuttaan jätettyä lakan päälle se takia  :Vink: 

Seuraava projekti, tässä decalit on siivosti lakan alla...

----------


## JohnFr

Otappas rauhallisemmin noiden kuvien kans. Aivan rupes heikottamaan.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Lupaavalta näyttää Mihan seuraavankin projektin alku. Itsellänikin kun on De Rosa niin tuostahan ihan syttyy.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Uus projekti on vielä vähän vaiheessa, mutta jos sen kuukauden sisään sais ajoon. Tavotepaino on 11.8 kiloo. Ajattelin et sen painosen jaksaa heittää olalle sitku päätyy johonki toivottomaan pöpelikköön. Oon nimittäin huomannu, että läskin kanssa päätyy usein mitä vammasimpiin paikkoihin, ennenkuin meno toppaa tykkänään.

----------


## hiltunenH

Päivää

Sain isäukolta Tunturi Retki Superin kun päivitti fillarinsa uudempaan. Tuli ajatus että rakentaisin siitä itselleni single speed kiiturin että voin suhauttaa minimaalisessa ajassa lähikapakin terassille olusille. 

Mulla ei ole kokemusta pyörien rakentelusta, niin sanokaas eka millasia työkaluja tarvitaan. Pärjääkö normaalilla hylsysarjalla? 

Sitten semmonen kysymys että soveltuuko toi runko hyvin ko. fillarin rakentamiseen? Painavahan se on varmasti, eikä välttämättä muutenkaan paras mahdollinen, mutta saa kelvata paremman puutteessa. 

Ajattelin että puran atomeiksi ja hiekkapuhallutan rungon että saan siihen siistin maalipinnan. onko tähän liittyviä sudenkuppia olemassa? 

Osia, kuten vanteita, rattaita, polimia, satuloita ja tankoja saa varmasti tilattua netistä... laitan itsekkin googlen laulamaan kohta, mutta jos joku tietää hyviä paikkoja niin en pistä pahitteeksi vaikka linkin laittasitte.




Kiitoksia vastaajille! Laitan tänne toki kuvan jos projekti joskus tulee tehtyä valmiiksi.. nimittäin on tullut aloitettua yhtä sun toista mutta kesken jäänyt melkein yhtä usein  :Hymy:

----------


## pekoni

> Uus projekti on vielä vähän vaiheessa, mutta jos sen kuukauden sisään sais ajoon. Tavotepaino on 11.8 kiloo. Ajattelin et sen painosen jaksaa heittää olalle sitku päätyy johonki toivottomaan pöpelikköön. Oon nimittäin huomannu, että läskin kanssa päätyy usein mitä vammasimpiin paikkoihin, ennenkuin meno toppaa tykkänään.



On toi Beargrease niin hieno runko! Mitkä kammet tossa on kiinni?

----------


## HC Andersen

^ Näytäisi Midleburneilta...?

----------


## Kugelschreiber

^^Middleburn RS8 kai. En oo varma, mutta nätit ja kevyet ne ainakin on ^_^

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Mulla ei ole kokemusta pyörien rakentelusta, niin sanokaas eka millasia työkaluja tarvitaan. Pärjääkö normaalilla hylsysarjalla?



Keskiön irroittamiseen, takapakan irroittamiseen ja ohjainlaakerin käsittelyyn saattaa tarvita erikoisempia työkaluja (tai virityksiä), ei maksa kuitenkaan miljoonia. Kuusiokoloavaimet. Tiukassa paikassa voi rungon kanssa kävellä paikalliseen ja pyytää apua johonkin täsmähommaan.





> Sitten semmonen kysymys että soveltuuko toi runko hyvin ko. fillarin rakentamiseen?



Erinomaisesti! Yleensä ottaen mitä rupisempi lähtökohta, sitä parempi lopputulos ja rispekti. Etenkin foorumilla, mutta myös käytännössä  :Leveä hymy: 
Katsoin että onkohan tuossa takahaarukassa pysty drop-out, jos on niin ketjun kiristäminen on hieman ongelmallista, silloin tarvitset vähintään jonkinlaisen ketjunkiristimen. Jos olisi vaakasuorat drop-outit niin ketju kiristyisi yksinkertaisesti siirtämällä takakiekkoa haarukassa. Myös ketjun suoraan linjaan kannattaa panostaa, ketjun päällä pysyminen on sinkuloissa asia numero yksi (been there, not done that properly, still hurting).





> Ajattelin että puran atomeiksi ja hiekkapuhallutan rungon että saan siihen siistin maalipinnan. onko tähän liittyviä sudenkuppia olemassa?



Fillarin rungon maalaamisesta on oma ketjunsa täällä foorumilla, kannattaa lukaista. Oleelliset reiät & kierteet kannattaa suojata pirun hyvin. Olen nähnyt keikka-Crescentin vedetyn pensselillä ja Miranolilla, ja lopputulos oli yllättävän hyvä silläkin tavalla. Varmaan on itsestä kiinni kuinka paljon jaksaa panostaa.





> Osia, kuten vanteita, rattaita, polimia, satuloita ja tankoja saa varmasti tilattua netistä... laitan itsekkin googlen laulamaan kohta, mutta jos joku tietää hyviä paikkoja niin en pistä pahitteeksi vaikka linkin laittasitte.



Voi olla että kaikki modernit osat eivät käy vanhaan runkoon. Vanhoja osia kannattaa kysellä suomalaisista liikkeistäkin, esim. http://www.pyoratohtori.fi/

Ja tietysti on tämä foorumi mistä kaikki tieto löytyy, jos ei haulla niin kysäisemällä. Tervetuloa joukkoon  :Hymy:

----------


## piiska

Milläs mönjällä uskaltaa irrottaa liimat joita kehiin on jäänyt tarrojen jäljiltä? Asetonia on ainakin kaapissa mutta syökö se maalit samalla?

----------


## Lehisj

No tässäpä tämä viimeisin projekti nyt on melkein valmiina. Vielä vaihtuvat varmaankin satulatolppa hissitolpaksi, stemmi Syntacen F119:iin ja renkaat samanmerkkisiksi.

----------


## JackOja

^tulipas hieno! On tässä odoteltukin  :Hymy: 

Mikäs toi satula on? Vois sopia omaankin kohta saapuvaan vihreään.

----------


## Campione

^^ On hienon värinen  :Leveä hymy: . Napoja myöten. Ei sen aina tarvi olla mustaa tai valkoista tai mustavalkoista.

----------


## Lehisj

> ^tulipas hieno! On tässä odoteltukin 
> 
> Mikäs toi satula on? Vois sopia omaankin kohta saapuvaan vihreään.



Satula on Tune. On kevyt, mutta tyyris. En kuitenkaan malttanut olla laittamatta, kun mätsäsi niin hyvin tuohon Skookumin vihertävään värimaailmaan. Saas nähdä, miten sitten ajossa kestää. Viime Tahkossa tuli rikottua samanlainen satula toisella ajokerralla pienoisen ajovirheen seurauksena, mutta Bike-Compnentsin kautta Tunen takuu toimi ja uusi satula tuli parissa viikossa.

Tuleekohan sulle JackOja se vihreä Cotic? Oli meinaan mun toinen vaihtoehto.

----------


## JackOja

> Satula on Tune.



Ach so, Danke! Pitääpä stekata jos raaskii ostaa. Speedneedleä olen kyllä koeajanut joskus ja tykkäsin kovasti.





> Tuleekohan sulle JackOja se vihreä Cotic? Oli meinaan mun toinen vaihtoehto.



Mulla oli pitkään excelissä loppusuoralla (~paristakymmenestä vaihtoehdosta) Skookum, Niner MCR, Cotic ja Gasventinove ja mustanahevosena titsku Kona Raijin... lopulta voiton vei Niner. 

Skookumin olisin halunnut haluta, mutta se tannoinen toimistuksen epävarmuus alkoi tökkiä enkä mä halunnut noita slidereita jotka sitten tuli tuotantomalliin. Lopultahan mulla kuitenkin olis varmaan Skookum jo ajossa kun nyt vasta odottelen Ninerin runkoa  :Leveä hymy:  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Lehisj

> Skookumin olisin halunnut haluta, mutta se tannoinen toimistuksen epävarmuus alkoi tökkiä enkä mä halunnut noita slidereita jotka sitten tuli tuotantomalliin. Lopultahan mulla kuitenkin olis varmaan Skookum jo ajossa kun nyt vasta odottelen Ninerin runkoa



Onko sulla jotain huonoja kokemuksia noista slidereista? Itse kun oln uusi tulija SS-maailmaan, niin kokemukset puuttuvat erilaisten teknisten toteutusten hyvistä ja huonoista puolista.

----------


## JackOja

> Onko sulla jotain huonoja kokemuksia noista slidereista?....



Ei suinkaan, ei mitään kokemuksia. Mulle vaan "turhat" kun fillariin tulee vaihteet. Katsoo tilanteen sitten uudestaan jos sekoan ja alan SS-mieheksi  :Leveä hymy: 
Enempi _future proof_ toi Skookum olisi ollut.

----------


## mhelander

> Sain isäukolta Tunturi Retki Superin kun päivitti fillarinsa uudempaan. Tuli ajatus että rakentaisin siitä itselleni single speed kiiturin että voin suhauttaa minimaalisessa ajassa lähikapakin terassille olusille.







> Katsoin että onkohan tuossa takahaarukassa pysty drop-out, jos on niin ketjun kiristäminen on hieman ongelmallista, silloin tarvitset vähintään jonkinlaisen ketjunkiristimen. Jos olisi vaakasuorat drop-outit niin ketju kiristyisi yksinkertaisesti siirtämällä takakiekkoa haarukassa.



Näyttäis takavaihtaja olevan tyyppiä korvakko akselin mutterin ja dropoutin välissä. Eli on siellä ei ihan vaakatasossa hahlot joilla ketjun kireyttä voi jossakin määrin säätää.

Kannattanee varautua sellaseen ketjuun jonka pituutta voi vielä justeerata half-link ratkaisulla (veikkaus, kun kokemusta sinkuloista ei ole jopon tyyppisiä enempää).

----------


## Mkone

Ääh, kun jouduin jättämään krossarin odottamaan 3-4:n viikon päästä saapuvia varaosia, niin jotain piti keksiä alle työmatkapyöräksi. Onneksi varaston perällä on sellainen kasa edellisen milleniumin aikaista tavaraa että muutaman tunnin ähräyksen jälkeen taas pääsee fillarilla duuniin. Runko on vanha Marinin Team Issue Tangen putkilla ja muut osat mitä käteen sattui  :Hymy:  Täytyy myöntää että aika terapeuttista on rakennella pyörä tällä tavoin, olemassaolevien osien rajoituksia noudattaen. 



Alkuperäinen haarukka ei valitettavasti päätynyt tähän projektiin, kun se "lainattiin" viime syksynä nuorison koulumatkapyörään

----------


## LJL

Mielestäni varsin onnistunut ja käheän näköinen Marin! Selvästi hyvää kamaa miljoonalaatikon pohjalla.

-Lauri

----------


## janne kuivakangas

jep kyllä tolla työmatkaa taittaa !  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

> Milläs mönjällä uskaltaa irrottaa liimat joita kehiin on jäänyt tarrojen jäljiltä? Asetonia on ainakin kaapissa mutta syökö se maalit samalla?



Asetonista en tiijä. Mineraalitärpättiä kevesti rättiin tai

----------


## SSGT-92

> Milläs mönjällä uskaltaa irrottaa liimat joita kehiin on jäänyt tarrojen jäljiltä? Asetonia on ainakin kaapissa mutta syökö se maalit samalla?



Astioista ym. tarrojen liima irtoo kuulemma ruokaöljyllä,tiiä sit toimisko tossa.Ei ainakan o myrkyllist.

----------


## TCH

> Päivää
> 
> Sain isäukolta Tunturi Retki Superin kun päivitti fillarinsa uudempaan. Tuli ajatus että rakentaisin siitä itselleni single speed kiiturin että voin suhauttaa minimaalisessa ajassa lähikapakin terassille olusille. 
> 
> Sitten semmonen kysymys että soveltuuko toi runko hyvin ko. fillarin rakentamiseen? Painavahan se on varmasti, eikä välttämättä muutenkaan paras mahdollinen, mutta saa kelvata paremman puutteessa. 
> 
> Ajattelin että puran atomeiksi ja hiekkapuhallutan rungon että saan siihen siistin maalipinnan. onko tähän liittyviä sudenkuppia olemassa?



Moi,

Hiekkapuhalluksessa kantsii varmaan suojata hyvin keskiö ja tuo ohjainlaakerinputki. Ja tietty kaikki muutkin mahdolliset paikat, joissa jotain kierteitä löytyy. Ennen maalia kunnon rasvanpoisto, kaikki ei lähde puhaltamalla.

Mulle tulee samanlainen fillari työnalle mutta meinaan tehdä siitä jonkinmoisen vintage-maantiepyörä -henkisen hökötyksen.

Jos vaihdat polkimet ihan varsia myöten niin voisin olla kiinnostunut ostamaan ne vanhat sulta. Minun pyörässä on toinen varsi vähän vääntynyt. Pistä YV jos voit luopua niistä. Jos uusit vanteita tms. niin niitäkin saa tarjota.

----------


## Tank Driver

Tommosesta tars taas jotain.



Sitten tars toi pajakin projektoida.

----------


## piiska

Bräkleeniin taitaa sit mennä. Öljyä oli kuulemma noille kehille jo koitettu sillä seurauksella että parit jarrupalat on pilattu :P Kiitos vinkeistä.

----------


## kmw

> ...



Onks toi Trek? Jos olisi foorumilla tykkään-namiskuukkeli niin nyt painaisin. 

Ja tota..... mikä kohta pöörästä on rojektia? Melko valmiin näköinen noinniinku mun silmään. Vaihteet tietty voisi poistaa, mutta se nyt taitaa olla henk. koht. ongelmani :Hymy:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Tank driver siistejä fillareita sulla..Jep uus trekin mallihan tuo..tosi makee..ja satula on varmaan tosi hyvä  :Cool: ..Et taida pitää lukkopolkimista..kun näkyy flätit..olevan nois ..

----------


## Tank Driver

> Onks toi Trek? Jos olisi foorumilla tykkään-namiskuukkeli niin nyt painaisin. 
> 
> Ja tota..... mikä kohta pöörästä on rojektia? Melko valmiin näköinen noinniinku mun silmään. Vaihteet tietty voisi poistaa, mutta se nyt taitaa olla henk. koht. ongelmani



Trek Gary Fisher Collection Sawyer

Putkiosaa menee uusiksi ja renkaat ny ainakin. Sinänsä erinomiasen Bontrager Crivitz-tangon ympärille on ed. omistaja kierittänyt lätkäerkkaa. Sille on tehtävä jotakin. Salsan kaksbendiä tai Surlyn Open Baria tai jotakin semmosta tilalle. Tai sitten toi Crivitz tarvii putsia.





> Tank driver siistejä fillareita sulla..Jep uus trekin mallihan tuo..tosi makee..ja satula on varmaan tosi hyvä ..Et taida pitää lukkopolkimista..kun näkyy flätit..olevan nois ..



Satulahan on paras. Taisi löytää kodin tuosta fillarista, Pugsleyllä teknisemmässä maastossa löysät ajohousut tarttuvat kiinni painoa siirrellessä. Pidän minä lukoista, mutta vasemmasta polvesta on eturistiside poikki ja näin ollen en ole uskaltanut lukoilla mennä metsään. Tossa krossarissa on Wellgon puolilukkikset ja sellaiset taidan ostaa Soijjeriinkin, noi flätit tuli pyörän mukana. Soijjer siis tuli eilen kotiin ja kuvan ottohetkellä on ensimmäinen koepyrähdys suoritettu. Krossarin tankokin pitäisi suoristaa kun minä vaan en totu dropilla ajamaan.

----------


## Mihail

Tankilla on kyllä melkein oltava foorumin mielenvikaisin satulakokoelma, mistä noita riittää.  :Hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

> Tankilla on kyllä melkein oltava foorumin mielenvikaisin satulakokoelma



Saa käyttää muttei o pakko, hei!

Mun hanuri vaan diggaa Brooksia. Ja noi on muuten melko universaaleja satuloita. Esim. toi B135 tuplajousilla soveltuu maantiepyörää lukuunottamatta mihin vaan käyttöön. Toki se painaa 1,5kg, mutta se on melko pieni haitta mun ajoissa. Vai viittasitko kenties Pugsleyn äärikäytännölliseen kurakelisatulaan eli valkoiseen Charge Spooniin =)?

----------


## rav

Tänään alkoi pää sulaa talven pakkasten jäljiltä niin, että oli pakko alkaa katsella projektia hiljokseltaan hahmolleen:



 Osia puunaillessa tuli puntaroituakin ja laskeskeltua speksipaino. Tällä hetkellä taulukko sanoo karvan alle 15.8kg, ja tuo on tottakai ajokelpoisen rytkyttimen paino, ei tartte potkutella esim. ohne-merkkisillä polkimilla  :Vink:  Eikai tuo nyt aivan änkyräpainava ole noin mäkipyöräksi...

----------


## kauris

Ei hemmetti, että on pitkän näköinen keula pyörässä, tyyliin 2 metriä  :Hymy:

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

^ Kevyen näköistä, tietoa painosta?. Näyttää aika valmiilta paketilta, tulossa muutoksia?

----------


## Mihail

Jyrki64 on tehnyt sen mistä olen tässä itse mielessäni pyöritellyt ajatuksia. Se hänelle suotakoon, on se vaan hiano.

----------


## viskaali

Jyrki64:llä hieno pyörä. Täälläkin paino kiinnostaa. ( turha kaiketi kysyä alle vai yli 8, vaan kuinka paljon alle ...?

----------


## LJL

> turha kaiketi kysyä alle vai yli 8, vaan kuinka paljon alle ...?



Veikkaan että lähemmäs 7 kuin 8. Aivan huikea!!

-Lauri

----------


## LJL

> 7,2kg se on tuolla setupilla. Tufot tosin vielä vaihtuu pois. Pyörä ei ole minun, vain kasasin sen.



Heh, arvasin!  :Hymy:  Hieno se on joka tapauksessa ja rispektiä rakentajalle.

-Lauri

----------


## J T K

Jäätävän hieno Scott, ei voi muuta sanoa.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Quantec joutui siis reipas viikko sitten elintenluovuttajaksi täpäri-Raadolle ja maannut hetken tallin lattialla hyljättynä.




Eilen viilailin Raatoon kapeampaa tankoa paikalleen niin aloin katteleen surkeasti hylättyä runkoa ja vieressä ollutta Konan Project2 jäykkää keulaa, että saisko niistä kasattua kokojäykkiksen (keula on tovin ootellu kaveriksi Konan alu-runkoa, mitä ei tunnu löytyvän halavalla). Tuumasta toimeen ja keula kiinni. Kiekoiksi ruuvasin aluksi Mavic Crossmaxit, mutta kun levyjarrua ei eteen saa, niin muistin että pihalla lojuu vanha Helkama Hot Poweri (tms?) johon on vaihettu vereksemmät Alexrimssit Deore navoilla. Romulootasta ongin stemmin, hiilaritangon, sinkulasetin, ketjun ja aceran kiristimeksi niin nyt on jarrua vaille ajokelpoinen viritys tallissa. Nyt pitäs keksiä että tekeekö tuosta komian (jota tuskin sitten raaskii myyä) vai ajopelin jonka myy pois. Aika näyttää mitä tapahtuu... :Sekaisin:

----------


## lai

Tuli tilattua junnulle runko ensimmäiseen maantiepyörään. Osasarjana Athena. Kiekot vielä hakusessa, ehkä tulee  Campan Zondat tai kalliimpi RCZ setti.

----------


## rav

> Tänään alkoi pää sulaa talven pakkasten jäljiltä niin, että oli pakko alkaa katsella projektia hiljokseltaan hahmolleen:
> 
> Osia puunaillessa tuli puntaroituakin ja laskeskeltua speksipaino. Tällä hetkellä taulukko sanoo karvan alle 15.8kg, ja tuo on tottakai ajokelpoisen rytkyttimen paino, ei tartte potkutella esim. ohne-merkkisillä polkimilla  Eikai tuo nyt aivan änkyräpainava ole noin mäkipyöräksi...



Eihän sitä malttanut olla kellarista poies tänäänkään. Vielä ollaan projektiasteella, vaihdevaijerin kuoren uimista postilaatikkoon odotellaan, ja jarruletkut pitäisi vaihtaa, niin ja litkut kai pitäisi jossain välissä ujutella gummeihin. Vaaka heilahti kohtaan 15.78kg, eli ihan kaameesti ei mennä yli speksipainosta vaikka vaijerinkuori vielä punnituksesta puuttuikin. No, läskihän se on kun kattelee täällä näkyviä sub-8kg vehkeitä  :Hymy: 


Isompi kuva klikkaamalla...

----------


## JohnFr

> Eihän sitä malttanut olla kellarista poies tänäänkään. Vielä ollaan projektiasteella, vaihdevaijerin kuoren uimista postilaatikkoon odotellaan, ja jarruletkut pitäisi vaihtaa, niin ja litkut kai pitäisi jossain välissä ujutella gummeihin. Vaaka heilahti kohtaan 15.78kg, eli ihan kaameesti ei mennä yli speksipainosta vaikka vaijerinkuori vielä punnituksesta puuttuikin. No, läskihän se on kun kattelee täällä näkyviä sub-8kg vehkeitä 
> Isompi kuva klikkaamalla...



Eihän tuo nyt paljoa paina alurunkoiseksi DH-ryskyttimeksi. Komea peli.

----------


## Tank Driver

Hävytön V-10. Ihana.

----------


## pinohiiri

Komppaan Tankkia vaikken noista painovoimaryskyn-ryskyn-vempaimista mitään ymmärräkään.  :Hymy:

----------


## Tactica

Tällästä olis viikonlopun aikana tarkoitus asentaa ja ottaa käyttöön. Pari pientä lisätuunauskikkaa mielessä, mutta niistä kuvia jos onnistuvat.

----------


## Uomo

Toi on se hauskin vaihe.  :Hymy:  Itselläkin pyörä ja osat odottavat vain kasaamista. Pitäisi vaan sitä aikaa löytää jostain. Ja edellinen projekti ensin pois tieltä myös.

----------


## JackOja

Eilen illalla alkoi projekti kasaus...





Hyvälle mallille tuli ja tänä iltana sitten loppuun.

----------


## Matti H

Hyvältä näyttää!

----------


## kauris

Vakuuttavan näköinen cd- ja lp-hylly. Harmi, kun emme nähneet kalustoa, jolla niitä kuunnellaan myös kuvan taustalla. Pyörä on upea!

----------


## LJL

On hieno fillari ja hienosti stemmaavat tolppa/klemmari/ohjainlaakeri. Ja asennellessa on oivallinen tilaisuus kuunnella hyvää musiikkia - ellei vaimo halua katsoa salkkareita!! (silloin pitää laittaa nappikuulokkeet)

-Lauri

----------


## stenu

Peukkua hopeanvärisille pulikoille. Päädyitkö laittamaan keulille jäykkää vai joustavaa..?

----------


## JackOja

> Hyvältä näyttää!







> ...Pyörä on upea!







> On hieno fillari ....



Kiitto. Omasta mielestänikin valitsin hienon rungon värin  :Cool: 





> ...ja hienosti stemmaavat tolppa/klemmari/ohjainlaakeri. ...







> Peukkua hopeanvärisille pulikoille....



Hopeeta tulee vielä lisääkin... ehkä jopa liikaa  :Nolous: , mutta katsotaan nyt. Stemmi, spacerit, jarruissa, grippareissa, pikalinkut...





> ...Päädyitkö laittamaan keulille jäykkää vai joustavaa..?



Jäykkis teräskeula tulee. Ninerin omaa tuotantoa. Mustana kun valitettavasti ei enää saanut Kermittinä.
Ehkä harkitsen jotain joustokeppiäkin tuonnempana. Toisaalta jos ihastuu jäykistelyyn täydellisesti niin hiilaria kevennykseksi ja olis hiinä ja hiinä päästä alle kympin.

----------


## kmw

Peukaloita Jaskan Ninerille! Täällä kot'puolessa hää pärjää imo ihan hyvin jäykällä keulalla + keveys on kevyttä :Hymy:

----------


## crcm

> Eilen illalla alkoi projekti kasaus...
> 
> Hyvälle mallille tuli ja tänä iltana sitten loppuun.



Uu onkos tuo siis Ninerin MCR? Itsellä suunnitteillä SIR9. Speksannu jo alle 11kg medium rungolla. Minkäslaista nappulaa tohon tulee kiinni? Täällä on suunnitteilla täydellinen XT osasarja ehkä jopa jarruineen. Kiekkoina myös Crestit DT Swissin 240 navoilla.

----------


## GynZi

Tuo kona näköjään pysyy ikuisuusprojektina. Kävin ullakolta nyhtämässä elintenluovuttajapyörästä vähän osia... Maastoon kun ei jäykällä keulalla pahemmin asiaa ole ja muutenkin ajot ovat pääosin kadulla, niin...


Uudet sarvet  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> ...onkos tuo siis Ninerin MCR?



Sehän se.





> Minkäslaista nappulaa tohon tulee kiinni?



X0 muuten paitsi etuvaihtaja. Piti tehdä itselle eka täysin ABS*-fillari, mutta XT on etuvaihtaja... niin ja onhan kasettikin  :Nolous: 





> Itsellä suunnitteillä SIR9. Speksannu jo alle 11kg medium rungolla. ... XT osasarja ehkä jopa jarruineen. ...



Jäykällä hiilarikeulalla? Muutenhan voi olla haasteellista.

Mä itse asiassa punnitsin** joka palikan*** ja tietysti aika harva painoi _vähemmän_ kuin ilmoitettu. Aikamoinen yllätys tosin oli toinen 2.35 RalliRane (ilm. 620g): vain 560g kun toinen oli 609. Ja nuo X0-kammet kaikkine kilkkeineen 737g.

Noh, tänään vielä muutama juttu... vaihdevaijerit kiinni + säädöt. Hopen expanderi ei pidä teräsputkessa  :Vihainen:  ja pitää vaihtaa käpyyn ja nyt sisureilla asettumassa olevat renkaat tubelesseiksi... Ja toki jarruletkua on metritolkulla ylimääräistä... jokohan vihdoin opettelisi ilmailemaan vai veiskö johonkin  :Sekaisin: 

Valmiin näköinen möhkö se jo on, mutta innoissani askarrellessa en muistanut eilen ottaa herutuskuvia lisää... mutta jospa tänään parkkihallissa koeajolla "vakuutuskuvat".



*Anything But Shimano
** miksi ihmeessä, määhän olin jo parantunut
*** runkoa en huomannut punnita _ennen_ ruostesuojausta enkä keulaa enkä ketjuja katkaisun _jälkeen_ kaikessa tohinassa

----------


## Tank Driver

Jaskajaska, kirkkaat kiekot tohon kuuluisi. Päheeltä näyttää silti tähän asti.

----------


## Campione

> Hopen expanderi ei pidä teräsputkessa  ja pitää vaihtaa käpyyn
> 
> Valmiin näköinen möhkö se jo on, mutta innoissani askarrellessa en muistanut eilen ottaa herutuskuvia lisää... mutta jospa tänään parkkihallissa koeajolla "vakuutuskuvat".



Höh, no mikähän siinä Hopessa mättää, kyllä minulla toimii  :Sekaisin: ...

Odotamme valmista, hieno tulee  :Hymy: .

----------


## JackOja

> Jaskajaska, kirkkaat kiekot tohon kuuluisi. ....



Ilman muuta... mut noi nyt oli talvella aikoja sitten tarjouksessa. Kakkoskiekot sitten... vai lähtisköhän tuo musta jotenkin pois...





> Höh, no mikähän siinä Hopessa mättää, kyllä minulla toimii ...



En mää vaan ymmärrä itsekään. Se ei tartu kunnolla vaan liukuu kiristettäessä putkea pitkin ylös vaikka mielestäni teen kaiken oikein. Rasvanpoistajallakin olen putsinut sekä expanderin ja putken pariin kertaan





> ...hieno tulee...



Kyllä se eilen vaimokullankin -joka ei edes ole pyörä-orientoitunut- mielestä oli ällistyttävän hieno  :Hymy:

----------


## Campione

Olen kyllä lukenut aiemminkin että näiden kanssa on ollut jotain ongelmaa nimenomaan kiristysvaiheessa. Ei joko kiristy tarpeeksi tai sitten hajoaa liian kiristyksen tuloksena. Toisaalta minun kokemukset kahden expanderin osalta ovat hyvin myönteisiä. Asentuvat helposti eikä ole ollut välystä ajon jälkeen.

Hopella on video asennuksesta, mutta olet sen varmasti jo katsonut.





Ilman muuta käpyä sitten jos ei vaan tahdo pysyä.

----------


## crcm

> Sehän se.
> X0 muuten paitsi etuvaihtaja. Piti tehdä itselle eka täysin ABS*-fillari, mutta XT on etuvaihtaja... niin ja onhan kasettikin 
> Jäykällä hiilarikeulalla? Muutenhan voi olla haasteellista.
> Mä itse asiassa punnitsin** joka palikan*** ja tietysti aika harva painoi _vähemmän_ kuin ilmoitettu. Aikamoinen yllätys tosin oli toinen 2.35 RalliRane (ilm. 620g): vain 560g kun toinen oli 609. Ja nuo X0-kammet kaikkine kilkkeineen 737g.



Nojoo tajuan kyllä että speksaus on ihan eri asia kuin oikea paino, vaikka olen nimenomaan yrittänyt vakoilla netissä punnituskuvia.  :Hymy:  Scwalben renkaissa on kyllä käsittämättömät heitot painoissa.  

Olen muuten vihreän suuri fani, mutta nyt alan taipumaan valkoiseen runkoon kun se on vähän modernimpi (tapered, 142mm jne.).

----------


## JackOja

> ...Ilman muuta käpyä sitten jos ei vaan tahdo pysyä.



Tutkin asiaa eilen hieman tarkemmin ja totesin että expanderin kiristysvara loppuu liian aikaisin. Kun ne "palat" oli yhteen kiristetty sain pihdeillä vetämällä expanderin liikkumaan putken sisällä. Lieneekö sitten tuo Ninerin haarukan rööri sisältä isompi kuin lääkäri määrää  :Sekaisin: 

Noh, käpy tarttui kuitenkin heti  :Cool: 





> Olen muuten vihreän suuri fani, mutta nyt alan taipumaan valkoiseen runkoon kun se on vähän modernimpi (tapered, 142mm jne.).



Tuossa on puolensa, itsekin hetken harkitsin. Se valkoinen SIR on hieno, anna mennä vaan  :Hymy: 

Projekti tuli kasattua loppuun eilen, mutta kuvat jäi vielä ottamatta  :Nolous: 
 Kyllä siitä tuli hieno, en taida raaskia edes kurastaa sitä vaan ajelen vain aurinkoisina kesäsunnuntaina varovasti assua pitkin kirkkoon ja takaisin  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika A

Kun tuolla Pyöräsi kuva -ketjussa rima on noussut niin korkeaksi ja kyseessä on kuitenkin kolmatta vuoota vanha fillari,  niin pistän sitten tälle puolelle.

Syksyllä 2010 moni hankki Bike Planetin halvennusmyynnistä Giantin Trance X-sarjan pyöriä, samoin tein minäkin ilman aiempia kokemuksia Etlä-Suomen olosuhteisiin sopivasta trailihenkisetä täysjoustosta. Ilmeisesti moni muukin havaitsi Trancen hyväksi, joskin riittämättämäkdi aihioksi kyseiseen käyttötarkoitukseen. Pitkin foorumia onkin viime vuosina löytynyt useita keskusteluita, mitä muutoksia täkäläinen kivikko-juurakko -polkukelpoisuus vaatii.
Itse pääsin näiden standardikorjausten makuun oikeastaan viime talvena, ja tällainen on välitulos:



- tanko ja kannatin vaihtui jo viime kesänä: Giant Connect 670mm/ 100 mm -> Race Face Turbine 710mm/ 70mm

Talven aikana oli sitten pyrkimyksenä loiventaa keulan geometriaa ja jollakin tavalla vähän pidentää ja madaltaa pyörän lyhyttä ja korkeaa olemusta:
- keula Fox F 120 RL -> RS Revelation RTL 150mm, Cad-piittoksen perusteella keulakulma loiveni 69,5 ast. -> 68 astetta, vaikka keulan kruunu-akseli -mitta piteni vain 20 mm  :Sekaisin: 
- satulatolppa Giant Connect -> RS Reverb MMX 125 mm hissitolppa
- iskari (Fox RP2) klinikkahuollatettu enduromodilla, lisäksi hankittu epäkeskoholkki kiinnityspultiksi (ei ole vielä ehinyt testailla aikutuksia)
- uudet kiekot: Hope Pro II Evo +  ZTR Arch EX, pinnoina DT Compit, 10mm taka-akselilla (tibolts.co.uk)
- kivikkotymyämistäsilmälläpitäen siirtymä 3 etulehden systeemistä 2 lehteen (36T SLX+26T RaceFacen teräsratas) + bashringiin (Blackspire C4) ja tulipahan kokeilluksi myös ketjunohjuria (Blackspire Stinger).

Ensituntuman perusteella muutokset ovat ehdottomasti olleet oikeaan suuntaan, pyörä tunttu kulkevan kevyemmin, vakaammin ja tasapainoisemmin ja reagoivan silti herkemmin.

----------


## Matti H

> Projekti tuli kasattua loppuun eilen, mutta kuvat jäi vielä ottamatta 
>  Kyllä siitä tuli hieno, en taida raaskia edes kurastaa sitä vaan ajelen vain aurinkoisina kesäsunnuntaina varovasti assua pitkin kirkkoon ja takas)



Kuulostaa ihan mun Ninerin käytöltä. Nimim. Viime vuonna reilut 500 km viikossa ja muuten tallissa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JackOja

Projekti valmis. Paitsi nuo jarruletkut pitää vielä lyhentää. 







Kuvien oton jälkeen satula nousi tarkistusmittauksella 2-3cm, sillai stongakin oli sopusuhtaisemmalla korkeudella. Jos tanko jää tuohon tai laskee vielä voisi lyhentää kaulaputkea. Lopullisen korkeuden varmistumisen jälkeen asennan ehkä vielä YAWYD-topcapin. Tuo Ninerin 710mm flat top -stonga tuntuu mainiolta, mutta on kauhea 255g ankkuri. Kunhan ohjaamon kokoonpano varmistuu voisi vaihtaa samanlaiseen hiilariseen. Vanteiden tarrat voisi ehkä poistaa... tai korvata mukanatulleilla vihertävillä HopeHoops-tarroilla.

Etu- ja takahaarukkaan jää runsaasti tilaa 2.35-tuumaisen RalliRanen jäljiltä... eteen voisi mennä Knard, hmmm.

Eilisen kolmen tunnin testilenkin perusteella aivan ihana pyörä. Rakastuin heti. Suunpielet korvissa koko lenkin  :Hymy: 
Kokoonpano toimi loistavasti ja kaikki tuntui käteen sopivalta.

----------


## duris

On kyllä kaunis tuo Ninerin vihreä väri ja kromiset putkiosat sopii enemmän kuin hyvin!

----------


## Tank Driver

Hopeaa ei ole villarissa ikinä liikaa. Jo tuo tuli toisessa säikeessä kehuttua, mutta ei se pyörää rumenna. Tykkäilen! Tarrat pois joo. Ja letkut on ihan tarpeeksi lyhyet, sen kun ajat vaan.

----------


## kauris

Joo vanteiden tarrojen poistaminen rauhoittais ja parantais ulkonäköä entisestään.

----------


## crcm

Näpsä Ninerihan siitä tuli. Itsellä tulossa näillä näkymin valkoinen SIR9. Maustan sitä puna-anodisoiduilla osilla ja valkoisilla vanteilla. Kuido perhana vaan on hävinnyt jonnekkin.

----------


## Pexi

Viimeistelylakkakerrokset vielä puuttuvat ennen koneen kasausta. Tankoteippien värikin aiheuttaa vielä hieman päänvaivaa, punaiset, mustat vaiko tumman siniset, päätöksen teko on niin vaikeaa.

----------


## snowfake

> Viimeistelylakkakerrokset vielä puuttuvat ennen koneen kasausta. Tankoteippien värikin aiheuttaa vielä hieman päänvaivaa, punaiset, mustat vaiko tumman siniset, päätöksen teko on niin vaikeaa.




Rule #8*//* Saddles, bars, and tires shall be carefully matched.3


Valid options are:

Match the saddle to the bars and the tires to black; orMatch the bars to the color of the frame at the top of the head tube and the saddle to the color of the frame at the top of the seat tube and the tires to the color where they come closest to the frame; orMatch the saddle and the bars to the frame decals; orBlack, black, black

----------


## Pexi

Hyvin selvää, nyt ei tarvitse muuta kuin päättää satulan ja tankoteippien väri, kiitos  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jake_Kona

Valkoinen satula ja tanko teippeineen niin paremmin korostuvat noi runkomaalaukset. ( Siihen kyllä pitää silloin saada mukaan myös valkoiset vaihtajakahvojen kumit)

----------


## Kollikatti

> Projekti valmis.



On kyllä hieno Niner, joku noissa Ninereissä itseänikin viehättää. Saas nähdä paheneeko kuume vielä tästä kun julkaisevet ROS 9:in speksit.

----------


## Tank Driver

Nyt on pexillä hieno ajatus maalaukselle! Tuo alati yleistyviin gulf-väreihin ihanaa vaihtelua. OIsko seuraavaksi sitten John Player Special? Tietty McLaren Marlborokin olis melko härski.

----------


## Pexi

Gulfin kaveriksihan tuo on tosiaan tulossa. 

Logot ja raidoitukset tein tähän Photoshopilla ja tulostin valokuvatulostimella siirtokalvolle (lukuunottamatta isoja MARTINI RACING tekstejä, jotka on normitarrasettiä netistä valmiina tilattuna). Siirtokalvo on näppärää, mutta tällaisten vapisevien käsien kanssa hidasta värkättävää verrattuna teippauksiin. Lopputulos lakan alla on kyllä täysin "huomaamaton".

Ensimmäinen kokonaan maalaamalla tekemäni design osoittautui aivan kamalan näköiseksi luonnossa ja meni monta kuukautta, että löysin motivaation uudelleenhiontaan ja pohjamaalaukseen. Tästäkin versiosta jätin osan designiin tulostamistani raidoista ja decaleista kokonaan kiinnittimättä, kun raikkaus näytti paremmalta kuin liiat detaljit. Voi olla, että revin tuon keskiön lähellä satulaputken alaosassa nyt olevan racing stripenkin vielä pois ennen lakkakerroksia. Aikataulussa oleva lakkauspäivä on vappupäivä, jolloin varmaankin syntyy tasaista ja huolellista jälkeä. Sitä on sitten hyvä korjailla ja peitellä seuraavana viikonloppuna.

Mitäköhän velominati sanoo, jos laitan valkoiset vaijerinkuoret?

Mutta hei! Martini Racing pyöräilyasusteita jos jostain päin internettiä osuu silmiin, niin linkkejä ottaisin mielelläni vastaan.

----------


## Pekka L

Hitaamman puoleinen pyöräprojekti. Vanhimmat osat on tainneet pyöriä nurkissa pian kaksi vuotta... :Sarkastinen: 
No, nyt ollaan siinä pisteessä, että valmistuminen vihdoin häämöttää. :Hymy:  
Pieniä jännitysmomentteja vielä on, mm. natsaako ketjulinja. No, selvinnee piakkoin.
Tässä pieni teaseri, eihän projektitopikkiin voi suoraan valmista pyörää tällätä!

----------


## kauris

> Viimeistelylakkakerrokset vielä puuttuvat ennen koneen kasausta. Tankoteippien värikin aiheuttaa vielä hieman päänvaivaa, punaiset, mustat vaiko tumman siniset, päätöksen teko on niin vaikeaa.



Nää oli niin legendaarisen hienoja.

----------


## Lucky13

> Nää oli niin legendaarisen hienoja.
> *Lanciat*



Ja kovia kuskeja. Silmäpussien perusteella oli rallikin ennen hieman rankempaa.

----------


## Pekka L

Tämmönen siitä tuli. Polkimet oli kysymysmerkki, mutta nuo nurkissa jouten pyörineet 2-puoliset saattaa jopa jäädä.
Ja koska liika asketismi on /cstä, löytyy pyörästä luonnollisesti jarru ja vaihteet :Hymy: 
Välityksetkin natsasi kerralla kohdalleen.


Seuraava kysymys onkin, motivoiko tuo tämän läskiperseen ajelemaan työmatkaa edes joskus?
Tarttis löytää jotkut mukavat housut vielä...

----------


## hiltunenH

Mulla on Tunturi Retki Super muuttumassa single speediksi ja ois muutamia kyaymyksiä viisaamille. Mä en saa tänne kuvia liitettyä.. mistähän se johtuu?

----------


## EePee

> No ei mittään, uutta projektia pukkaa. Tällaisen pelastin eilen lähipuodin BikeCompanyn tarjousnurkasta. Laadukkaan tuntuinen raami, taitaa olla vielä ihan saapasmaassa värkättyjä. Tarkoitus olisi vaihtaa osat esikoisen (kohta 13 v.) vanhasta maantiekiiturista suunnilleen suoraan. Saa poika ensi kesäksi sopivamman pyörän miesten maantielenkkejä varten..



Tällainen siitä pojan Battaglinista tuli kevään aikana:


Ja sitten EePeen pyörätehtaan toinen uutuus tältä keväältä, vanha rakas Scottin hybridini, joka on ollut muutaman vuoden purettuna varastossa sinkuloituna käyttöpyöräksi kupunkiin. Periaatteena oli, että mahdollisimman paljon käytetään omista laareista löytyvää osaa ja niin vähän kuin mahdollista ostetaan/tilataan. Ensi lenkki heitetty eilen ja Hei! Sinkulalla ajaminenhan on hauskaa!!  :Hymy:  Sinkula piti tehdä pojan vaatimuksesta, jolla on ollut sellainen koulu-/harrastus-/kaupunkikulkimena puolitoista vuotta. Takakiekon rakentelin deoren kuusipulttisen levarinavan ympärille, joten sinne voisi tilata vielä kiinteän rattaan, jos tässä oikein innostun..

----------


## Keevo

Tuollainen tuli tänään ameriikoista  :Hymy:  Mukavan näköinen, sekä painoinen. Kauppiaan ilmoittama 1.824kg ei ole varmasti kauhen kaukana.

Nyt vaan nykyinen maantiepyörä lihoiks, että saa rahoitettua tämän osat..  :Hymy:

----------


## Jsavilaa

> Eilen viilailin Raatoon kapeampaa tankoa paikalleen niin aloin katteleen surkeasti hylättyä runkoa ja vieressä ollutta Konan Project2 jäykkää keulaa, että saisko niistä kasattua kokojäykkiksen (keula on tovin ootellu kaveriksi Konan alu-runkoa, mitä ei tunnu löytyvän halavalla). Tuumasta toimeen ja keula kiinni. Kiekoiksi ruuvasin aluksi Mavic Crossmaxit, mutta kun levyjarrua ei eteen saa, niin muistin että pihalla lojuu vanha Helkama Hot Poweri (tms?) johon on vaihettu vereksemmät Alexrimssit Deore navoilla. Romulootasta ongin stemmin, hiilaritangon, sinkulasetin, ketjun ja aceran kiristimeksi niin nyt on jarrua vaille ajokelpoinen viritys tallissa. Nyt pitäs keksiä että tekeekö tuosta komian (jota tuskin sitten raaskii myyä) vai ajopelin jonka myy pois. Aika näyttää mitä tapahtuu...



Tallissa tapahtuu taas... Tuossa joku viikko sitten tulin aatoksiin että hävitän loppuvuodesta ostetun Cube Racen ja teen kuitenkin Quantecistä ht-maasturin, tuo rakentaminen kun näyttää olevan iso osa harrastusta niin turhaa piän tallissa semmosta mitä ei oo tarvetta nyplätä. Ja siitähän sitten seurasi että Quantec osiksi ja "uutta" palikkaa kiinni. Keulaksi palasi siitä jo kertaalleen irroitettu Reconi, Deore vaihtaja, FC-M430 kammet 32t rattaalla, BR-M446 jarrut 203/160 levyillä ja Sunnin kiekot. Muut palikat on romulootasta. Ketjuohjuri pitää vielä rakentaa ja bashi asentaa, sekä kokeilla muutamia stemmi/tanko variaatioita.




Raatoon on vaihtunu, osin Quantecin rakentamisen johdosta, kampisetti FC-M552 Shimanoon Blackspiren 36t rattaalla, XT takavaihtaja, keulaksi Reba ja Velon valkeat nahkagripit ja jakkara. Ja tuossa pihalla liikkuessa oon katellu tuhoon tuomittua Hot Power helkamaa että voisko siitä tehä jotain. Tänään sitte raahasin sen talliin ja nypin enimmät joutilaat osat irti. Mitään kovin erikoista rakennelmaa en tuosta ala tekemään, kasataan romulootan ja Bilteman/Kärkkäisen avustuksella sinkula. Kammiksi LX:t 42t rattaalla ja taakse Superstarin 18t. Kiristimen virkaa hoitaa vanha tuttu Acera. Tangon kiinnike on aika happamassa kunnossa ja taian hakea uuen kulkiissani.

----------


## Pexi

Neoretroa melkeen priimana taitaa pukata pajasta pian

----------


## Ihmekameli

Rospuuttokelin pyöräprojektia pukkaa.

Tommasinin edukkaamman pään cx-runko Columbuksen Zonal putkea, haarukka Columbuksen Tusk Tommasinilla maalattu runkoon sopivaksi.
Kotoa hyllystä löytyivät Tommasinin pulloteline, uudenveroiset Choruksen takavaihtaja+kahvat ja uusi 12-25 pakka+Record ketju.
Ostettu tähän mennessä Chorus tolppa, 3T Team Stealth stemmi+tanko, Avid Ultimate cantit.
Kiekoiksi alkuun alle menevät Campan Nucleonit, katotaan jos tuubikiekkoihin löytyis rahaa...
Muuten osat ovat jo valmiiksi mietitty, polkimet hiukan mietityttää.Jotkut Timet?
Kaupasta saa valmiin pyörän halvemmalla, mutta onhan näissä projekteissa se puuhastelun ilo.
Tolppa ja tanko kuvausta varten paikallaan, joten eivät lopullisessa kuosissaan.

----------


## Campione

juu kaupasta saa mitä on mutta itse rakentamalla taatusti mieleinen. Ja hieno  :Hymy: .

Maantie- ja maastopolkimia?

----------


## Ihmekameli

> juu kaupasta saa mitä on mutta itse rakentamalla taatusti mieleinen. Ja hieno .
> 
> Maantie- ja maastopolkimia?



Maastopedaalit pitäis löytää, Shimpan XTR olis varmasti hyvät eivät vaan mielestäni sovi tuohon pyörään.

----------


## Campione

Mulla on crossarissa tuollaiset Ritcheyt ja hyvin olen tykännyt. En ole kyllä maastossa paljoa ajellut että en tiedä miten hyvin pysyvät puhtaina mudasta mutta muuten kyllä passaa, klossi asettuu nätisti ja irtoaa myös.

Ja nimenomaan punaisella värillä  :Hymy: .

----------


## J T K

Tämmöistä tt-pyörä -projektia on viritteillä, saas nähdä kuinka ikuisuustason sellainen tästä tuleekaan...mielessä siintelee three spoke-kiekot, valkoista tt-satulaa yms.

   

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/1...28500746266945

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> ...polkimet hiukan mietityttää.Jotkut Timet?



Kyllä. Mustat ATACit. Jollei ole aivan gramman päälle, niin Aliumit on hyvät, kestää käyttöä melko mukavasti.

----------


## Pexi

Ensimmäinen 100 km testilenkki takana ja ajon roiskeetkin jo pesty poies. Painoa tässä asussa kaikkinensa, vesipisaroineen 7,24 kg.

----------


## AnttiH

_Muoks: Tulikin aika nopsaan kyselyitä täälläkin. Runko luvattu Uomolle._

Tästä ei tule minun pyöräprojektini - tai jos tuleekin, niin lyhyt sellainen.

Onko tämä aivan kaatopaikkatavaraa? Runko on Crescent 70- ja 80-lukujen taitteesta. Putket Reynolds 531:ä, muhvit Nervexin, haarukanpäät Campagnolon ja kierteet ranskalaiset. Korkeus on keskeltä keskelle 59,5 cm ja pituus 57,5 cm. Maalasin itse rungon T.I. Raleigh -väreihin liikennemerkkimaaleilla joskus 80-luvun puolivälissä. Maalissa on jälkiä etenkin keskiön seudulla ja takahaarukassa, mutta enimmäkseen maalipinta on hyväkuntoinen. Suurin vika rungossa on, että pystyputki on murtunut muhvin reunasta alkaen.

Rungossa on hyväkuntoinen Campagnolo Record -keskiölaakeri ja alkuperäinen Shimanon 1. sukupolven Dura-Ace -ohjauslaakeri. Näistä joku saattaa olla kiinnostuneempi kuin itse rungosta, mutta runko tulee sitten kaupan päälle. En rupea laakereita irrottelemaan.

Jos jollakin on kiinnostusta, saa tulla noutamaan rungon. Muutoin se lentää roskiin tällä viikolla.

----------


## LJL

^ Justiin kuolailin tuolla pyöräsi kuvassa tuota runkoa, jotenkin kolahti vaikken retro- ja/tai maantiemies olekaan. Eikö tuollaisen pienen halkeaman saa teräsrungosta hitsattua kuntoon?

-Lauri

----------


## pikkukara

^^ Laita yksivaihteen puolelle tarjolle, sieltä luulis kiinnostuneita löytyvän.

----------


## mhelander

> Justiin kuolailin tuolla pyöräsi kuvassa tuota runkoa, jotenkin kolahti vaikken retro- ja/tai maantiemies olekaan. Eikö tuollaisen pienen halkeaman saa teräsrungosta hitsattua kuntoon?



Itse laittaisin rospuutto satulaputken sisään, poistaisin maalit ja tarjoaisin TIG-hitsausta ongelmakohtaan. Todennäköisesti saisi vielä ihan toimivaan ajokuntoon jos runko ei muuten ole lepsuuntunut liikaa.

----------


## Pave

Sunnuntaina astuin tri Frankensteinin saappaisiin ja aloin yhdistellä eri pyörävainajista irrotettuja kimpaleita toisiinsa. Illalla oli kasassa Hirviö...  :Leveä hymy: 



Nyt virittelemään niitä ukkosenjohdattimia...

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Tämmönen siitä tuli.



Hetkinen! Näyttää siltä, että oot asetellut tankonauhan alle jotkut mokkulat että saat paremman otteen tangon eteenpäin viettäviltä osilta. Mites sellasen idean kekkasit?

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Sunnuntaina astuin tri Frankensteinin saappaisiin ja aloin yhdistellä eri pyörävainajista irrotettuja kimpaleita toisiinsa. Illalla oli kasassa Hirviö...



Tuo on niin vääärin...  :Leveä hymy: 


Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## ruzlerssi

Laitoin eilen uuden 80mm stemmin vanhan 100mm:n stemmin tilalle. Nyt sain haluamani hieman tiiviimmän ajoasennon, ja heti tuli työmatkalla uusi nopeusennätys! Alkuperäisestä avaruudetinhelvetistä on tullut laskeuduttua jo hieman lähemmäksi maan kamaraa, mutta vieläkin voisi tankoa pudottaa. Mistä löytyisi matalampi headset bearing cover tuon Rosen oman järkyttävän tötterön tilalle? Olen yrittänyt googlailla, mutta melko heikoilla tuloksilla. Suurena Slam that Stem -fanina tämä olisi yksi(=ainoa oikea) vaihtoehto, mutta sopivuutta täytyy tutkailla vielä tarkemmin.

----------


## Tank Driver

Loppuvalmius hääpöttää. Satulakulman ja ohjaamon säätö, stemnin pidennys ym. Ja rungon vaihto mustaan karbooninomadiin. Josko huomenissa parempata kuvaa oikeaan topikkiin kun toi nyt kaiketi on valmis. Sikälimikäli se on ikinä.

----------


## nikib

Olisi kiinnostavaa nähdä ruzlerssin ajoasento. Valtavan korkealla oleva satula viittaa matalaan runkoon, todella lyhyt stemmi liian pitkään runkoon, droppi satulasta stongalle todella pitkiin käsiin. Dropeilta mun on vaikea kuvitella, että tuota pyörää pystyy kukaan ajamaan. Toisaalta jos ne kädet ulottuu noin alas niin miten ne ei ulotu myös pidemmälle, jotta pyörässä voisi olla sen pituinen stemmi mille maantiepyörän käsiteltävyys on suunniteltu, eli silmämääräisesti 54 rungolla 10-12cm.

Olen hämmentynyt, siinä kaikki.

----------


## ruzlerssi

> Olisi kiinnostavaa nähdä ruzlerssin ajoasento. Valtavan korkealla oleva satula viittaa matalaan runkoon, todella lyhyt stemmi liian pitkään runkoon, droppi satulasta stongalle todella pitkiin käsiin. Dropeilta mun on vaikea kuvitella, että tuota pyörää pystyy kukaan ajamaan. Toisaalta jos ne kädet ulottuu noin alas niin miten ne ei ulotu myös pidemmälle, jotta pyörässä voisi olla sen pituinen stemmi mille maantiepyörän käsiteltävyys on suunniteltu, eli silmämääräisesti 54 rungolla 10-12cm.
> 
> Olen hämmentynyt, siinä kaikki.



Sen myönnän, että runko on minulle ehkä aavistuksen liian pitkä. Runkokoko on muistaakseni 57, 55 olisi ollut varmaankin sopivampi. Onkohan tuon rungon geometria poikkeuksellisen matala, mutta pitkä? Tuolta geometriataulukko kyseiselle mallille. Pidemmällä stemmillä ajoasento tuntuu hieman liian etukenoiselta. Dropeilta ajaminen ei minun mielestä ole mikään ongelma. Totta kai ajoasento on selän osalta silloin jo hyvinkin matala, mutta mielestäni droppien tarkoitus on päästä matalalta ja täysiä. 

Eikös etäisyys satulasta dropeille pienene huomattavasti, jos stemmi on lyhyempi? Joten en ymmärrä miten etäisyys pysyisi samana tangon ollessa "pitkällä ja matalalla" vrt."lähempänä ja matalalla"?

Onko 80mm stemmi jo poikkeuksellisen lyhyt? Pelkäsin kyllä, että käsiteltävyys muuttuu rauhattomaksi, mutta siitä tuli mielestäni huomattavasti tarkempi. Entinen FSA:n stemmi tuntui myös todella löysältä verrattuna tuohon lyhyempään. Nyt tuntuu, että voima välittyy aivan eri tavalla alaalta runtatessa, kun turha notkunta loistaa poissaolollaan.

----------


## kyprok

> rungon vaihto mustaan karbooninomadiin.



Kuvia mustasta karbooninomadista?

----------


## Iglumies

> ... rungon vaihto mustaan karbooninomadiin.







> Kuvia mustasta karbooninomadista?



Ja äkkiä, sekä koeponnistamaan Lauantaina tänne.

----------


## nikib

> Sen myönnän, että runko on minulle ehkä aavistuksen liian pitkä. Runkokoko on muistaakseni 57, 55 olisi ollut varmaankin sopivampi. Onkohan tuon rungon geometria poikkeuksellisen matala, mutta pitkä? Tuolta geometriataulukko kyseiselle mallille. Pidemmällä stemmillä ajoasento tuntuu hieman liian etukenoiselta. Dropeilta ajaminen ei minun mielestä ole mikään ongelma. Totta kai ajoasento on selän osalta silloin jo hyvinkin matala, mutta mielestäni droppien tarkoitus on päästä matalalta ja täysiä. 
> 
> Eikös etäisyys satulasta dropeille pienene huomattavasti, jos stemmi on lyhyempi? Joten en ymmärrä miten etäisyys pysyisi samana tangon ollessa "pitkällä ja matalalla" vrt."lähempänä ja matalalla"?
> 
> Onko 80mm stemmi jo poikkeuksellisen lyhyt? Pelkäsin kyllä, että käsiteltävyys muuttuu rauhattomaksi, mutta siitä tuli mielestäni huomattavasti tarkempi. Entinen FSA:n stemmi tuntui myös todella löysältä verrattuna tuohon lyhyempään. Nyt tuntuu, että voima välittyy aivan eri tavalla alaalta runtatessa, kun turha notkunta loistaa poissaolollaan.



No kaikki on hyvin jos tuntuu hyvältä. Oma tapa päästä matalaksi on vaan ennemminkin laskea selkä matalaksi ja käsiä koukkuun kyynerpäistä, mahdollistaa siten sama setuppi sekä rennommin että matalammin ajamisen. Eikö polvet muka kolise stongaan putkelta ajaessa? Yleensä lyhyillä stemmeillä alkaa esiintyä sellaista ongelmaa.

----------


## Tank Driver

Ei mulla mitään uutta runkoa ole. Vastahan mä tänkin sain valmiiksi. Se vaan olis oiva päivitysosa, muutenhan toi on tollasenaan sitä mainittua ohjainkannatinta lukuunottamatta mieleinen. And the fact that it ain't a Cruz.

----------


## Jsavilaa

> Tallissa tapahtuu taas... Tuossa joku viikko sitten tulin aatoksiin että hävitän loppuvuodesta ostetun Cube Racen ja teen kuitenkin Quantecistä ht-maasturin, tuo rakentaminen kun näyttää olevan iso osa harrastusta niin turhaa piän tallissa semmosta mitä ei oo tarvetta nyplätä. Ja siitähän sitten seurasi että Quantec osiksi ja "uutta" palikkaa kiinni. Keulaksi palasi siitä jo kertaalleen irroitettu Reconi, Deore vaihtaja, FC-M430 kammet 32t rattaalla, BR-M446 jarrut 203/160 levyillä ja Sunnin kiekot. Muut palikat on romulootasta. Ketjuohjuri pitää vielä rakentaa ja bashi asentaa, sekä kokeilla muutamia stemmi/tanko variaatioita.
> 
> 
> Raatoon on vaihtunu, osin Quantecin rakentamisen johdosta, kampisetti FC-M552 Shimanoon Blackspiren 36t rattaalla, XT takavaihtaja, keulaksi Reba ja Velon valkeat nahkagripit ja jakkara. Ja tuossa pihalla liikkuessa oon katellu tuhoon tuomittua Hot Power helkamaa että voisko siitä tehä jotain. Tänään sitte raahasin sen talliin ja nypin enimmät joutilaat osat irti. Mitään kovin erikoista rakennelmaa en tuosta ala tekemään, kasataan romulootan ja Bilteman/Kärkkäisen avustuksella sinkula. Kammiksi LX:t 42t rattaalla ja taakse Superstarin 18t. Kiristimen virkaa hoitaa vanha tuttu Acera. Tangon kiinnike on aika happamassa kunnossa ja taian hakea uuen kulkiissani.



Olin jo laittaa Raadon kuvan "Pyöräsi kuvaan" kun se on hetken ollu nipussa ja tuntui vakiintuneen muotoonsa:



Vaan siinä on alusta asti ollu semmonen "vika" että on hiukan iso mulle. Ei paljon mutta vähän. Toissa iltana sitte torilla osui silmiin saman tapainen QLT Race, joka on sopivan kokoinen. Ja majaili ihan vieressä. Siitäpä pikakaupat ja tänään päräyttäs Teamin lihoiksi ja Racen nippuun nuilla osilla. Teamille löytyi helppo kierrätyskohde kun kaveri on ettiny täpäriä ja on mua sopivasti pidempi. Tuossapa siis aihio ilta-askartelulle:

----------


## LJL

^ Oho, mitkä renkaat nuo on?

-Lauri

----------


## Jsavilaa

Conti TourRide 26x1,75. Ois ollu mustanakin mutta valkosivu miellytti silmää. Ei kyllä oo iso ero hyvällä polulla ja mökkiteillä nuihin käytössä oleviin maastokumehin (Smart Sam ja Bontrager XR1 Team), mutta pikitiellä TourRide mene paljon paremmin. Ja maantieukot kattoo ku vierasta sikaa kun tuolla Raadolla oon vastaan sykkiny, parhaillaan jopa kääntävät katseen metsään että pääsen pois näköpiiristä...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Juha_H

Uih on kyllä makeet gummit, ja saa näköjään myös 20 tuumaisena. Menisköhän tavarafillarin rengastus uusiksi....

----------


## arisaast

Löytyyköhän vastaavalla kyljellä mitään enemmän xc-kumia tai vaikkapa kerman värisenä.. alkoi kiinnostamaan.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## LJL

> Löytyyköhän vastaavalla kyljellä mitään enemmän xc-kumia tai vaikkapa kerman värisenä.. alkoi kiinnostamaan.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2



Continentalin racekingiä oli taannoin tuolla valkokyljellä, oli kallis ja painava muihin malleihin verrattuna. Ebaystä voisi vielä löytää, jos tuuri käy. Niin ja schwalben rocket ronia on ollut kokovalkoisella seoksella ainakin scottin pyörissä ensiasennusrenkaina.

-Lauri

----------


## LJL

No tuossa yhdet, aikamoisessa alennuksessa vielä (muistaakseni pari vuotta sitten oli 50€/kpl):
http://www.fahrrad-online-24.de/Fahr...TB-Reifen.html

-Lauri

----------


## Oz

Onks toi silikonituubi tuossa pullotelineessä?

----------


## Jampuli

> Löytyyköhän vastaavalla kyljellä mitään enemmän xc-kumia tai vaikkapa kerman värisenä.. alkoi kiinnostamaan.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2



Dugast fast bird http://r2-bike.com/dugast-fast-bird-...or29-tubular_1

----------


## LJL

^ Tuubirenkaat vaatii tuubikiekot  :Vink: 

-Lauri

----------


## arisaast

> No tuossa yhdet, aikamoisessa alennuksessa vielä (muistaakseni pari vuotta sitten oli 50€/kpl):
> http://www.fahrrad-online-24.de/Fahr...TB-Reifen.html
> 
> -Lauri



Erittäin houkuttavat, vaikka juuri laitoin uudet Race Kingit alle.  :Hymy: 

Geaxilla ainakin noita kokovalkeita xc-renkaita, jos joku himoitsee... 

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/englishue...ing-white.html

----------


## Jsavilaa

> Onks toi silikonituubi tuossa pullotelineessä?



Hitto, tuohon pitää hommata jotku sikaflexin tarrat! Jostain Säästökuopasta taisin napata tuon ostoskoriin, ruma mutta ajaa asiansa.

Tjoo, iltapäivällä oli siis urakkana vaihtaa Team Raadon runko Ralli-malliin. Raato nro.1 telineen suuntaan...




Tunti ja kymmenen minuuttia aktiivista ähertämistä, ja oltiin koeajotunnelmissa Raadolla nro.2. Ompa melko kasari/ysäri väritys tässä...eikä kumit onneksi tuoreenna vaikutelmaa. Kävin illemmalla muutaman kympin kiertelemässä testiä mahollisimman sekalaisessa maastossa/alustoilla ja meikäläisen mittapuulla tuntuu oikeen hyvälle. Jospa tämä nyt ois se "the ajopyörä" ja nuita muita voi työstää.




Tuossa kun päästiin oikeen kunnon ruuvausvauhtiin, niin aattelin raapia tuon kaverille menevän Teamin niin nippuun kuin vain saa. Elikkä Quantec paloiksi:




Ja hetki taas touhuamista niin loppui osat kesken. Ens viikolla tulee toinen takapumppu (se tosin Raceen ja siitä Foxi takas tähän) ja jostain pitää metsästellä liipasimet. Ei vissiin isommin muuta puutu.




Tuo Quantec on siis taas levällään tallissa mutta ei varmaan kovin kauaa...

----------


## kauris

En itse laittaisi omalle netissä esitellylle pyöräarsenaalle johtavaa osoitetta näkyviin samoihin kuviin pyörien kanssa. Ihan vain varmuudeksi, kun kaikenlaista idioottia porukkaa ikävä kyllä näitäkin sivuja saattaa lukea.

----------


## Jsavilaa

> En itse laittaisi omalle netissä esitellylle pyöräarsenaalle johtavaa osoitetta näkyviin samoihin kuviin pyörien kanssa. Ihan vain varmuudeksi, kun kaikenlaista idioottia porukkaa ikävä kyllä näitäkin sivuja saattaa lukea.



Ihan hyvä huomio, haihdutin suorimman linkin pois. Jos taas pyöräkerhon nettisivua tarkoitat niin yksikään nuista ei oo enää mulla tallissa ja iso osa ei ole koskaan ollutkaan (=kavereiden pyöriä). Parikymmentä vuotta kun on harrastanut monennäkösiä ns. "kiinnostavia" laitteita niin on tullu mietittyä varkaudenestoja/hälyjä/seurantalaitteita yms. aika paljon. Ennen nettiä oli toki harrastajan kannalta helpompaa kun esim. auto- ja autostereovarkaat lähti reilusti marketeilta korollalla perään ja koitti vaanimalla selvittää kohteen osoitteen, keskimäärin huonolla menestyksellä.  :Vink:

----------


## kauris

Joo tarkoitin auton rekkaria, jonka perusteella kotiosoite on kenen tahansa selvitettävänä.
Jos oli pahimman kaverin auto, niin ok  :Vink:

----------


## Jsavilaa

Tuon kun täyttää niin loppuu rekkarin avulla tehdyt urkinnat:
http://www.suomi.fi/suomifi/suomi/asioi_verkossa/lomakkeet/trafi_b120/index.html

----------


## Dr.J



----------


## Tank Driver

No-voi-perse! Teet sitten itse titaanirungon.

----------


## Fab

^^Arvostan! Asialliset vehkeet ja tellingit. Mielenkiintoista nähdä lopputulos.

----------


## Dr.J

Tank Driver, rungon rakentaa Darren Crisp, oma osuus on rajoittunut geometrian suunnitteluun.
 Projekti käynnistyi jo lokakuussa 2011, mutta Crispin jonotuslista on 1,5v, joten vasta nyt ollaan rakennusvaiheessa. Lisää kuvia luvassa kun projekti etenee.

----------


## kauris

No missä noi kuvat sitten on otettu? Darren Crispillä? Aika hauskaa, että lähettää sitten kuvia oman rungon valmistusvaiheista suoraan verstaalta asiakkaalle. Hyvältä näyttää!

----------


## Juha Jokila

Todistaa vaan, ettei rungot tule alihankintana Kiinasta. Ja on kai sillä muutenkin varaa käyttää muutama minuutti asiakkaan mielyttämiseen, jos jonotusaika on toista vuotta. Hieno tulee.

----------


## mhelander

Kerrassaan mainio lähestymistapa. Työtila ja vermeet näyttää todella asiallisilta, kuten juurikaasun syöttö hitsattaviin putkistoihin. Tarttis vissiin ottaa vähän oppia...

----------


## asb

Noi Crispin jigin kartioihin tulevat letkut... ilmeisesti titaanin hitsaamisessa tarvittavan suojakaasun kuljettamiseksi? Olenkin usein ihmetellyt miten tuo tehdään.

Edit: mhelanderihan sen selitti samalla, kun kirjoitin.

----------


## twentyniner

Katsoin Crispin promokuvat, kyllä oli kaunista katsottavaa  :Hymy:

----------


## duris

> Katsoin Crispin promokuvat, kyllä oli kaunista katsottavaa



Sama. Sitten katsoin hinnastoa ja itkin.

----------


## twentyniner

> Sama. Sitten katsoin hinnastoa ja itkin.



Itse en uskaltanut noin pitkälle  :Hymy:

----------


## asb

> Sama. Sitten katsoin hinnastoa ja itkin.



Eihän $3.5k nyt ole mikään järkyttävän kova hinta. Hipo massatuotettu hiilikuiturunko liikkuu samassa hintaluokassa.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Sama. Sitten katsoin hinnastoa ja itkin.



Samat sanat. Minä ihastuin jo siihen hienoon jigiin.  Ja niihin juurikaasun letkuihin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Falkonna

Tehnyt jo pitemmän aikaa mieli laittaa jotain klassista teräsrunkosta maantiekiituria, niin tuurinkaupalla tulikin tuttavan kautta vastaan tämmöinen 70-lukulainen CTAPT WOCCE. Lompakko köyhty ja nyt ois tarkotus alottaa entisöintiprojekti. En vielä tiedä mihin oon nyt pääni tunkenu ja riittääkö osaaminen kuinka pitkälle, mutta kiirettä ei ole. 
Jos on jotain vinkkejä ja niksejä aloittavalle pyöräentisöijänöösille niin otan mielelläni vastaan.

----------


## Hösö

Jahas!

Oman projektin tärkein palanen tipahti kotia tänään!

Tästä se lähtee!!

----------


## Rööperi

http://www.flickr.com/photos/96635324@N08/sets

Tämä on low-end-tekniikkaa muihin ketjun pyöriin verrattuna, mutta tällaisen projektin kasasin kauniimmalle puoliskolle synttärilahjaksi.

----------


## crcm

Pukkaa aika valkoista Niner SIR9:iä  :Nolous:

----------


## adelaine

UUH! Kuidon putiikista?
Ollako ritcheyn polkimet?





> Pukkaa aika valkoista Niner SIR9:iä

----------


## kianto

> Jahas!
> 
> Oman projektin tärkein palanen tipahti kotia tänään!
> 
> Tästä se lähtee!!



Minkäs merkkinen ja mallinen tuo satula on? Pakkauksessa taitaa lukea SDG, mikäli en aivan väärin näe? Näyttää silmämääräisesti melko hyvän malliselta/profiiliselta istuimelta.

----------


## Mihail

Pudjetti 29" hankinnat suoritettu ja synnytys aloitettu.

----------


## LJL

> Pukkaa aika valkoista Niner SIR9:iä



Ihqa värikoodausta. Lisää kuvia!

-Lauri

----------


## crcm

Kuidolta ja Kaielta juu. Pedaalit on Ritcheyltä. Osasarja XT jarruineen. Kiekot Crest/240S/Revo. Kumit Raketti Ronit. Puna-anodisoitujen osien osien kanssa vähän jännäsin, mutta ei pahoja värivaihteluja tullut vastaan. Yllättäen Hopen (pitäisi olla laadukas?) satulaputkenkiristimessä on kaksi hieman eri väristä punaosaa.

----------


## JackOja

> Pukkaa aika valkoista Niner SIR9:iä 
> 
> http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/862...mhigh00791.jpg



UUuuhhh.... No nyt tulee hienoa! Jos kaikki palikat on kasassa niin tuohan on huomenna ajossa?

Vielä punainen EBB ja eturattaiden pultit  :Vink: 

Minkä kokoinen sun satulapanta on? Mulla 30,0mm ei oikein toiminut (ainakaan Thomsonin tolpan kanssa). Satulaputki hiukan väljä...
(Matti H:n ja adelainen kanssa käytiin pitkät PM-keskustelut aiheesta  :Hymy: )

----------


## crcm

> UUuuhhh.... No nyt tulee hienoa! Jos kaikki palikat on kasassa niin tuohan on huomenna ajossa?
> 
> Vielä punainen EBB ja eturattaiden pultit 
> 
> Minkä kokoinen sun satulapanta on? Mulla 30,0mm ei oikein toiminut (ainakaan Thomsonin tolpan kanssa). Satulaputki hiukan väljä...
> (Matti H:n ja adelainen kanssa käytiin pitkät PM-keskustelut aiheesta )



Pitää sitä jotain mustaakin jättää, että väriharmonia säilyy.  :Sarkastinen:  Olikos sulla se pultilla kiristettävä versio vai toi pikalinkku? En ole testannut vielä. Satulatolppa on Syncrosin hiilikuituinen, joka oli vähän kompromissi kun unohdin tilauksesta semmosen. Kuidollakaan ei ollut sitä edullisempaa kuitutolppaa (27.2mm) punasilla teksteillä. Semmonen tuntuma, että eivät valmista sitä enään. Saa kertoa jos tulee vastaan. Riittääkö tohon EBB:en asennukseen muuten ihan perus kitkainen kuitumömmö?

----------


## JackOja

^pultilla se mun panta on. Mutta sulla ehkä pysyykin hiilarinen paremmin kun laitat kitkatahnaa väliin.

Sulla kun on tuota punaista niin kannattaa harkita sitä Ninerin omaa pantaa (saa punaisena) jos tulee ongelmia. Sitä kun saa juuri oikean kokoisena. Itsellä ei tule kyseeseen kun ei ole sopivaa väriä  :Hymy: 

EBB:sta en osaa sanoa... tarviiko se tahnaa ollenkaan?

----------


## stenu

^^ Meillä enemmälti ohennetut rautarungot huutaa 28,6-millistä pantaa 27,2-millisen tolpan kanssa. Thomsonia ja Salsaa saa ainakin tuossa koossa. Värivaateista voi joutua tinkimään..

----------


## Matti H

^^ Mulla on Ninerissä DKG:n 29,5 mm panta, jota sai Nineriltä ennen niiden omalla nimellä leimatun tuotteen ilmestymistä. Aikamoista ongelmaa on ollut tuonkin kanssa, satulatolppa painuu ajossa alas vaikka mitä tekisi. Toisaalta pariin otteeseen Thomsonia on irrotettu rungosta ihan tosissaan, josta seurauksena pyörä lepää nytkin kellarissa ilman tolppaa.

Oudon tilanteesta tekee se, että mitään ongelmia ei ole kahdessa Surlyssä, Salsan Mariachissa eikä vanhassa Nishikissä. Epäilen Thomsonin sopivuutta rautarunkoon, vaikka sitten taitaakin olla yleisin tolppa mitä noihin laitetaan.

----------


## crcm

> EBB:sta en osaa sanoa... tarviiko se tahnaa ollenkaan?



Manuskassa on puhutaan Carbon Gripistä ja Pipe Joint Compoundista. Jotain kitkamömmöö sinne kannattaa laittaa, kun muuten kuulemma saattaa alkaa narista.

Tulihan tossa jo Ninerin oma musta pulttipanta jos ei Hopella pysy ja tosiaan näyttää sitä punaisenakin löytyvän. Miksiköhän en sitä tilannut Kuidolta.  :Sekaisin:  Kasaus venyy kyllä varmaan viikonloppuun. Odotan aika vääntöä tublessien kanssa. Nyt on kyllä kuusi pedrosin rengasmuovia ja yksi vinyylipäällystetty metallinenkin.

----------


## JackOja

^no jos mulla ei Thomsonin pannalla pysy (kun ehtis asentaa  :Nolous: ) voin lunastaa sulta tuon mustan ja de-anodisoin (onnistuuko, anyone?) sen hopeeksi. Itse asiassa pitäis kyllä Kuidolta tilata hiilaristongakin...

Ei siinä tblss-hommassa vaikeeta tule, paa ne kumit jo hieman venymään sisureilla...

----------


## crcm

Oletteko suojannu noita teräsrunkoja jotenkin? Varsinkin toi keskiön alue kiinnostaa. Joku oli jotain kotelonsuojaainetta käyttänyt? Kiveniskusuojausta löytyykin jo.

^ Joo venymään olis tarkoitus laittaa.

----------


## JackOja

> Oletteko suojannu noita teräsrunkoja jotenkin?...



Mä laitoin bilteman  :Nolous:  spraypurkista kotelonsuoja-ainetta sisään. Tuskin levittyi mitenkään järkevästi, mutta pieni mielenrauha. Ehkä tarpeetonta kun säilytän fillaria kuivassa ja lämpimässä tilassa, mene ja tiedä  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Juha_H

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/96635324@N08/sets
> 
> Tämä on low-end-tekniikkaa muihin ketjun pyöriin verrattuna, mutta tällaisen projektin kasasin kauniimmalle puoliskolle synttärilahjaksi.



Kyllä on hieno! Mieltä lämmittää aina kun näkee että vanhoille laatupyörille suodaan uusi elämä - etenkin kun toteutus on näin upea. Taiwan-alumiinia ja muovipyöriä on jo ihan riittävästi liikenteessä.

----------


## J_K

> Oletteko suojannu noita teräsrunkoja jotenkin? Varsinkin toi keskiön alue kiinnostaa. Joku oli jotain kotelonsuojaainetta käyttänyt?



Laita jotain hyvin juoksevaa kotelosuoja-ainetta, ylimääräiset on siten helppo kaataa pois putkista.

----------


## Mihail

Tämä oli nopea projekti. Ensikosketus pitkin poikin forssaa suoritettu ja aivan mielenvikaisen hauska pyörä.
Mahdollisesti tulevaisuudessa joustokeula, mutta hyvin epätodennäköistä kumminkin.
10 pakka+XO type2 takavaihtaja+XX1ketjut+XX1kammet ja XOtriggeri toimii aivan mielettömän hienosti.
Aikaisemmin kokemusta X7:sta ja ei voi kyllä oikeen samana päivänä edes puhua.
Renkaat vaihtuu jossain kohtaa siloisemmiksi ja kotinarut korvataan nippusiteillä ja vanteista lähtee teipit veke, sit se olis siinä.

----------


## crcm

Mihailin vehje näyttää kepeältä. Paljos on tuomio? Mikä haarukka?

----------


## Mihail

^Paino on tuollainen 9.9kg, on tuo pyörä sylissä metodi vähän epätarkka.
Kiekoista ja noista shimanon hinnat alkaen lukkopolkimista saisi helposti painoa pois, ja vielä edullisestikkin, mutta tuo palvelee tarkoitusta tällä hetkellä hyvin.
Haarukka on Kinesis maxlight ix.

----------


## adelaine

> Yllättäen Hopen (pitäisi olla laadukas?) satulaputkenkiristimessä on kaksi hieman eri väristä punaosaa.



Huomasin, että Hopen pantahan siellä kuvassa näkyy. En kuitenkaan halunnut alkaa moittimaan. Itte en vain huonojen kokemusteni vuoksi enää suostu Hopen kiristettäviä tuotteita (pikalinkut, pannat, jne) käyttämään. Liian monta hajonnutta pulttia ja kesken ajon pudonnutta rengasta oon jättänyt taakseni.

Marmatuksesta huolimatta ainakin toistaiseksi Niner MCR:ssä on Hopen pikalinkullinen panta toiminut. Sekin tilauksessa sattuneen virheen vuoksi on tosin 28,6mm. Käytännössä jouduin asennusvaiheessa vähän pantaa lattapäämeisselillä venyttämään mutta paikoilleen meni ja on toiminut.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Pudjetti 29" hankinnat suoritettu ja synnytys aloitettu.



Mikäs keula tuossa on? Näyttää mielenkiintoiselta.

----------


## J_K

> Mikäs keula tuossa on?







> Haarukka on Kinesis maxlight ix.

----------


## CamoN

Mutta mikäs runko tossa on? Näyttää epäilyttävästi On-One Lurcherilta joka on nyt huomattavassa halvennuksessa On-Onen verkkokaupassa...

----------


## Mihail

On-One Lurcher se on 18" ja ostettu huoltoaseman pihalta.  :Cool:

----------


## Tomsson

Pieni kokeiluluontoinen projekti tänään tuohon kaikkein maastokelvottomimpaan maastopyörääni.

Twinkula.





Kokeilussa nyt aluksi takana 15t.
Edessä 22t/36t.

----------


## JohnFr

On kyllä erikoisimpia projekteja mitä on vastaan tullu... kerrohan kokemuksia, jahka niitä on.

----------


## crcm

Kysynpä nyt täälläkin kun omaan projektiin liittyy. Miten DT Swissin 240s oversize etunavasta saa ne oletus 20mm adapteri pois? Toinen puoli lähti ihan kivasti, mutta toinen puoli + akseli en ole saanut kuin puolisenttiä ulos kuminuijalla. Jotain jippoja tarttis?

----------


## Ansis

> Kysynpä nyt täälläkin kun omaan projektiin liittyy. Miten DT Swissin 240s oversize etunavasta saa ne oletus 20mm adapteri pois? Toinen puoli lähti ihan kivasti, mutta toinen puoli + akseli en ole saanut kuin puolisenttiä ulos kuminuijalla. Jotain jippoja tarttis?



aluksi otat toisen puolen kiertämällä auki (en muista avaimen kokoa) ja sen jälkeen naputtelet samalta puolelta akselin irti, josta adapteri irtosi. Kun saat sen irti niin sitten on helppo ottaa se toinen adapteri irti vaikka kahdella avaimella tai sitten toinen pää ruuvipenkkiin. Kerroinko tarpeeksi epäselvästi?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## crcm

> aluksi otat toisen puolen kiertämällä auki (en muista avaimen kokoa) ja sen jälkeen naputtelet samalta puolelta akselin irti, josta adapteri irtosi. Kun saat sen irti niin sitten on helppo ottaa se toinen adapteri irti vaikka kahdella avaimella tai sitten toinen pää ruuvipenkkiin. Kerroinko tarpeeksi epäselvästi?



Joo noin ajattelinkin sen menevän, mutta en saa naputeltua sitä akseli/adapteri yhdistelmää kuin toisen puolen laakeriin asti. On aika tiukassa. Itsellä löytyy vaan pieni ruuvipuristin, ei kokonaista penkkiä. Adaptereihin sopii 22mm kiintoavain. Toi akseli on n. 24 millinen. Ajattelin jos vetäis jonkun pultti/prikka viritelmän että sais koputtelu varaa pidemmälle kun laakereihin.

----------


## Tomsson

> On kyllä erikoisimpia projekteja mitä on vastaan tullu... kerrohan kokemuksia, jahka niitä on.



Jaa mää vai?

Nojuu, Twinkulasta en kyllä pisteitä ota, koska setupin on lanseerannut ainakin jo kanttiinin tollo pari vuotta sitten  :Hymy: 
Itse ehkä höystin sitä tuolla Alfinen kiristävällä kiristäjällä, vaikka eiköhän maailma ole vastaavia täynnä.

Tänään oli kokeilu ja tuota täytyy sanoa että... ihan jees. Tuollaiseen keventelyfillariin (11,3kg) ihan kelpo juttu, koska kulkee isolla limpulla kepeästi ja tarvittaessa myös putkelta kiipeää kohtuullisesti mummorattaalla. Jakkaralta ei sitten niinkään, ei ainakaan kivikossa.
Toki jo helpon sorttisella peruslenkillä oli jo pari nousua jotka jäi onnettomiksi välityksen takia.
Puolet hyvyydestä tulee kuitenkin rullailurenkaiden takia, eli jos alla olisi jotain pitävää nallekarkkiseosta, niin tilanne olisi toinen.
Lenkkisuunnan kun ottaa neulaspoluille ja vastaaville niin ihan hauska peli.

22t/15t on aika kivan tuntuinen teknikkovaihde, mutta 38t/15t voisi olla kaverina noin rullailevana. Nyt siis 36t.

----------


## Plus

Pientä projektia päällä...

----------


## crcm

^ Selkeesti uudet kilikoli-maalit tulossa.  :Vink:

----------


## twentyniner

> On kyllä erikoisimpia projekteja mitä on vastaan tullu... kerrohan kokemuksia, jahka niitä on.



Itselläni oli kertaalleen vastaava mielessä AM 29erin kanssa, Hammersmit vain eteen vai mikä se planeetta Sram nyt olikaan.

----------


## JohnFr

> Jaa mää vai?
> 
> Nojuu, Twinkulasta en kyllä pisteitä ota, koska setupin on lanseerannut ainakin jo kanttiinin tollo pari vuotta sitten 
> Itse ehkä höystin sitä tuolla Alfinen kiristävällä kiristäjällä, vaikka eiköhän maailma ole vastaavia täynnä.



No sää just.

Joo itse en tosiaan oo ennen tuollaista nähny, vaikka onkin mieleni syvimmissä perukoissa pyörinyt. Saa nähdä, josko tuota tulis joskus kokeiltua, mikäli vaan sopiva raato sattuu vastaan.

----------


## crcm

> Joo noin ajattelinkin sen menevän, mutta en saa naputeltua sitä akseli/adapteri yhdistelmää kuin toisen puolen laakeriin asti. On aika tiukassa. Itsellä löytyy vaan pieni ruuvipuristin, ei kokonaista penkkiä. Adaptereihin sopii 22mm kiintoavain. Toi akseli on n. 24 millinen. Ajattelin jos vetäis jonkun pultti/prikka viritelmän että sais koputtelu varaa pidemmälle kun laakereihin.



Pultti/prikka setillä sain naputeltua akselin/toisen adapterin pois. Aikamoista vääntöä oli sen adapterin irroittamisessa akselista, mutta lopulta onnistuin lukkopihdeillä ja kiintoavaimella.

Pikku teaseriä...

----------


## Kumitarzan

Unholaan unohdettu Pösö sai uuden elämän ja ensimmäisen ajonsa liki 20 vuoteen.

----------


## Uomo

Oijoijoi ku on pirtsakka pösö. Ei muuta ku hyviä ajoja.  :Hymy:

----------


## Adrift

On tosiaan siistin näköinen vehje. Tolla kelpaa kruisailla.

----------


## Gibsy

Pösön satula on suhteettoman kokoinen tuohon kokoonpanoon, muuten nätti kapistus.

----------


## PELTONEN

Tästä se lähtee...

----------


## TimppaK

Tuo Peugeotin kunnostaminen on hieno kulttuuriteko. Komeat ovat nuo viistoputken vaihdevivut. Entä ovatko nuo 36-puolaiset kiekot ja navat ihan originaaleja?

----------


## pätkä

Kumitarzanin Pösö on hieno, voisi olla vielä päheempi valkosilla tankonauhoilla ja satulalla.

----------


## Kumitarzan

Kiitos kaikille kommenteista ja kehuista!
Satula on tosiaankin ruma Lidlin 8 euron penkki, se vaihtuu kun löydän jotain muuta tilalle. 
Kiekot ja navat ovat alkuperäiset.
Alunperin tuossa oli valkoiset tankonauhat, mutta tuli sitten päädyttyä mustiin.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Kiinnostaisi kasailla simppelin-näköinen kaupunkipyörä, mutta en haluaisi luopua takavaihtajasta. Ja tällaiset runkovivut pistivät silmään tuolla netin syövereissä. 

Niin kuinkas nuo kätevästi saisi kiinni runkoon ilman näkyviä muutoksia? Jollain pannalla, tai yms irto-osalla?
http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=9025;page=1;m  enu=1000,4,38;mid=0;pgc=0;orderby=2

----------


## JackOja

> Pikku teaseriä...



Eikö tää viälä ole valmis?

----------


## lansive

> Kiinnostaisi kasailla simppelin-näköinen kaupunkipyörä, mutta en haluaisi luopua takavaihtajasta. Ja tällaiset runkovivut pistivät silmään tuolla netin syövereissä. 
> 
> Niin kuinkas nuo kätevästi saisi kiinni runkoon ilman näkyviä muutoksia? Jollain pannalla, tai yms irto-osalla?
> http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=9025;page=1;m  enu=1000,4,38;mid=0;pgc=0;orderby=2



Takavuosina halvemmissa rungoissa vivut olivat pannalla kiinni. Nykyaikaisia versiota tehdään ihan kaupallisestikin, mutta varmaan noita löytyy romikseltakin jos jaksaa etsiä.

----------


## twentyniner

Paul Componentsin adaptereilla.

----------


## crcm

> Eikö tää viälä ole valmis?



On! Mutta en tohdi ottaa parempaa kuvaa ennen kuin saan lyhennettyä etujarrun letkun.

----------


## toripolliisi

Kertokaapa viisaammat! Ensi kesänä pitäisi osallistua pariin 24h maastotapahtumaan, eli levi24 ja Rokua24. Tällä hetkellä itseltä löytyy todella ajettu TREK 4500 maastopyörä. Lähinnä kuutioin sitä, että saako tosta kasattua vielä JÄRKEVÄÄ peliä vai pitäiskö ostaa joku käytetty.. Mikähän olisi tämä käytetty. Budjetti olisi max. 500€, sillä just laitoin maantiepyörän eikä oikein kotiväki tykkää jos haen saman hintaisen maasturinkin kaupasta  :Leveä hymy: 

Fillaritorilla näyttää olevan palikkaa ja kumia liiaksi asti tarjolla, ja vielä kohtuu hintaisiakin ovat.

----------


## larppa

> Kertokaapa viisaammat! Ensi kesänä pitäisi osallistua pariin 24h maastotapahtumaan, eli levi24 ja Rokua24. Tällä hetkellä itseltä löytyy todella ajettu TREK 4500 maastopyörä. Lähinnä kuutioin sitä, että saako tosta kasattua vielä JÄRKEVÄÄ peliä vai pitäiskö ostaa joku käytetty.. Mikähän olisi tämä käytetty. Budjetti olisi max. 500€, sillä just laitoin maantiepyörän eikä oikein kotiväki tykkää jos haen saman hintaisen maasturinkin kaupasta 
> 
> Fillaritorilla näyttää olevan palikkaa ja kumia liiaksi asti tarjolla, ja vielä kohtuu hintaisiakin ovat.



Jos pyörä on oikean kokoinen ja putkiosiltaan vielä siedettävässä kunnossa, niin päivitä vanhaa. Vaihtolistalle ainakin:
-keula käytettynä 150-200e. Sopiva taso voisi olla RockShox Reba, magura durin tai vastaava. Kunhan on ilmakeula.
-ketjut slx 15e
-takapakka shimano slx 38e tai deore 25e
-kampisarja shimano deore, sisältää uuden keskiölaakerin 55e
-vaihdevaijerit 4e ja -kuoret 10e
-kunnolliset renkaat 40-70e ja kevyet sisurit 10-15e

Tässä vaiheessa siis kulunut 309-407e. Em. hinnat tempaisin ensimmäisestä verkkokaupasta, joten tarjouksia kyttäämällä voi tulla vieläkin halvemmaksi. Ihan kohtahan on saksalaisten alennusmyyntiaika. Lopuilla voi katsella kevyempää vannetta torilta. Seuraavana talvena voi hallitukselta anoa luvan rungon ostamiseen, johon saa kohtuulliset palikat tästä perusparannetusta pyörästä.Monelta löytyy varmasti myös mielipiteensä Shimanon osia vastaan, mutta minusta ne ajavat asiansa hyvässä saatavuudessa, osien kestossa, toiminnassa ja hinnassa.

Kaiken tämän ehtona kuitenkin on, että muut osat on putsaamisella saatettavissa käyttökuntoon

----------


## toripolliisi

Mahtava viesti Larppa!

Mikä parasta niin samalla oppii ymmärtämään, että mitä pyörä on syönyt ja miten sitä huolletaan. Eikä ole niin justiinsa jos alussa jotain tehdessä särkyy.. Sen verran olen noviisi vielä, että shimanot saa luvan kelvata.. Ainahan ne voi päivittää jos mieli muuttuu.

----------


## larppa

Purkamisessa ja kokoamisessa kannattaa konsultoida paikallisia harrastajia, vaikka osallistumalla ensin yhteislenkille. Osa noista säädöistä tarvitsee erikoistyökaluja, joita ei kannata ostaa yhtä käyttökertaa varten.

----------


## toripolliisi

Hyvä tietää. Lähipiiristä onneksi löytyy ihan ammattimieskin joka varmaan opastaa tarvittaessa. Onko muuten kukaan käyttänyt ammattikoulun palveluksia rungon maalauksessa? Tulipahan hommaa ensi talveksi, ts. hyvä karata autotalliin yhdelle jos toiselle.. Tiedättehän mitä tarkoitan?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Fisu on vähän edennyt...

----------


## JackOja

Hienon oloista tulossa. Hyvä väri, vihreissä fillareissa on sitä jotain  :Vink: 

Tuollaiset "kolmetarraiset" kiekot on hankalia tuon kohdistuksen kannalta... vois ehkä ottaa poiskin. Rauhoittaisi.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

> Hienon oloista tulossa. Hyvä väri, vihreissä fillareissa on sitä jotain 
> 
> Tuollaiset "kolmetarraiset" kiekot on hankalia tuon kohdistuksen kannalta... vois ehkä ottaa poiskin. Rauhoittaisi.



Joo pitää kattoa mitä teen tarrojen kanssa.. Mutta kyllä tosiaan, vihreät pyörät sopivat omaankin silmään.

----------


## Kender

Ensimmäinen maastopyörä projekti edessä. Uhrina toimii Corratecin X-vert ilmeisesti vuodelta 2005. Minkälainen ohjainlaakeri tuohon sopii? Keulana toimisi vanha Rokkarin Judy.

 Vaikea löytää pyörästä tietoja netistä.

----------


## mikkox

Piti ostaa kun halvalla sai..  :Vink:  On Onen alennusmyynneistä tuli napattua Lurcher 29" runko projekti pyöräksi 2014. Tarkoitus siis metsästää hyvällä hinnalla osia tässä hiljalleen. Jos ajokuntoon saisi tuossa talven aikana.

----------


## CamoN

Jepjep.  :Hymy: 

Minä hain oman Lurcher -projektin viimeiset osat aamulla. Nyt on kiekot myllytetty ja renkaat tiivistymässä. Saa nähdä saisiko sen vielä tänään valmiiksi. Voi tehdä tiukkaa.



Tästä piti tulla ikäänkuin "sleepperi" arki/talvimaastopyörä, mutta se taitaakin mennä lahjaksi isälleni jota pitäisi vähän aktivoida sohvalta homehtumasta. Jos ei tällä aktivoidu niin johan on kumma.

Edit: Kammet ja ketju näyttää unohtuneen kuvasta. No, joka tapauksessa 1x10 voimansiirrolla olisi tarkoitus mennä. Laskettu paino synnytyksen jälkeen on 11,373kg, saa nähdä paljonko menee yli.

----------


## toripolliisi

> -keula käytettynä 150-200e. Sopiva taso voisi olla RockShox Reba, magura durin tai vastaava. Kunhan on ilmakeula.
> -ketjut slx 15e
> -takapakka shimano slx 38e tai deore 25e
> -kampisarja shimano deore, sisältää uuden keskiölaakerin 55e
> -vaihdevaijerit 4e ja -kuoret 10e
> -kunnolliset renkaat 40-70e ja kevyet sisurit 10-15e



Tässähän tuntee itsensä todella tyhmäksi! Runko on TREK 4500 2002 Ensinnäkin, keula! 
*Rock Shox Judy TT, 3.15" travel näyttää olevan alkuperäinen, mutta kai tuon uuden suhteen on jotain "rajoitteita"? Rockshox reba ja magura durin ovat yhteensopivia?

toinen asia on kiekot ja pakka. Tässähän alkaakin olla jo soppaa kerrakseen.. tästä kun alkaa miettimään takavanteen navasta eteenpäin niin aika monen palikan pitää olla yhteen sopivia?!?
Mikä olis sellainen perushyvä kokonaisuus vanne+pakka setille? Etu- ja takakiekot ovat tällä hetkellä ihan roskis kamaa. Ts. milloin ne Saksan ale -myynit starttaa?  :Leveä hymy:  Taidan kytätä perus hyvää
käytettyä tai uutta pyörää projektin ohella. Kokonaishintojen mukaan teen päätöksen. Projekti ois kiva tekemisen kannalta, mutta maksaakohan vaivaa alkaa tosta -02 trekistä vääntämään ensi kesän
tapahtumiin kelpaavaa pyörää?

Sen verta mielenkiitoisia tapahtumia olisi tarjolla, joten pyörän pitäisi kuitenkin olla sellainen, että sillä nauttii sotkea...

----------


## CamoN

Valmistuihan se päivässä. 



Runko: On-One Lurcher Carbon 29er 18"
Keula: Rock Shox Reba 29 RL
Kiekot: Mach1 820 -kehät + Shimano Deore M525 29er -navat
Renkaat: Specialized Renegade 29x1.95
Keskiölaakeri: Truvativ Team GXP BB92
Kammet: Truvativ S-1260 GXP / 38T
Takapakka: SRAM PG-1070 11-32
Ketju: SRAM PC 1091R
Vaihdeliipaisin: SRAM X7 10sp
Takavaihtaja: X9 10sp keskipitkähäkki
Ohjainlaakeri: FRM D-Set 1.5" taper 49
Ohjainkannatin: Syntace F109
Ohjaustanko: Race Face XC (tms.)
Lukkotupit: Specialized XC
Jarrut: Avid Juicy 3
Jarrulevyt: Avid HS1 160mm
Satula: Specialized Phenom Comp 143mm
Satulatolppa: Truvativ Team Carbon
Satulatolpan kiristin: Procraft PRC SPK1

Paino ilman polkimia: 10,52kg





Ajatus lähti alun perin siitä kun piti saada hybridin tilalle jotain vähän seksikkäämpää arkikulkinetta. Ajatus 29er jäykkäperärungosta hiilikuituisena himotti kovasti kun hyllystä löytyi valmiiksi sellaiseen sopivaa palikkaa. Kyttäsin On-Onesta 29er Race -runkoa mutta sen hinta ei ikinä laskenut naurettavan alas. Lurcherin sen sijaan laski ja tilaus lähti. 

Uutta osaa tuli rungon lisäksi ohjain- ja keskiölaakerit, kiekot, toinen rengas, tubeless-venttiilit, vaijerit + kuoret, takapakka, ketju, satulatolppa, satulatolpan klemmari sekä muutamia korvaavia osia täpäriin joka luovutti viimeiset palikat joita siihen ei oltu jo vaihdettu.

Laskin painoksi yli 11 kiloa polkimineen mutta lopulta paino olikin ilman polkimia vain 10,52kg. Siihenhän voi laittaa melkein mitkä vaan ankkurit ja silti pysytään alle 11 kilossa. Nuo kiekot olivat hinnat alkaen -ostos On-Onelta kun piti jotkut saada. Painavat 2,5kg ilman takapakkaa ja renkaita, siitä jo pelkästään saisi helposti pois sen verran että paino menisi alle 10 kilon.

Projektin aikana tarpeet on jo ehtineet muuttua sen verran että päätin koeajaa pyörää isälläni joka pitäisi saada irti sohvasta, jos aikoo elämässään vielä tehdä jotain muutakin kuin istua sohvalla. Saa nähdä tarttuuko syöttiin, aika näpäkkä peli tuli kasattua.

----------


## PedroK

Jouduin irroittamaan väkivalloin vanhan helkaman istuinkannattimen. Putki on 22mm, jota ei tahdo oikein kaupasta löytyä. Olisiko jollain paikkaa tiedossa, josta saisi uuden putken vai pitääkö alkaa tonkimaan romukasoja? Putken ympärillä oli "muovikaulus" ja raaka mittaus työntömitalla oli pikkusen vajaa 25mm. Mahtaisko 25mm istuinkannatin toimia tuossa?

----------


## cigant

Tuolla,on varmaan kaikenkokoisiin runkoputkiin sopivaa tolppaa.Sivut saksaksi.

----------


## PedroK

Thanks, täytyy tutkasta et miten onnistuis tilaaminen. Saksa ei ole vahvin osa-alue.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Jouduin irroittamaan väkivalloin vanhan helkaman istuinkannattimen. Putki on 22mm, jota ei tahdo oikein kaupasta löytyä. Olisiko jollain paikkaa tiedossa, josta saisi uuden putken vai pitääkö alkaa tonkimaan romukasoja? Putken ympärillä oli "muovikaulus" ja raaka mittaus työntömitalla oli pikkusen vajaa 25mm. Mahtaisko 25mm istuinkannatin toimia tuossa?



Kannattanee tsekata paikalliset pyöräliikkeet eka. Ajopyörästä vois löytyy Kalloyn tolppaa jos jonkunkokoista, samoin Raisposta oon joskus hakenut jonkun vähän eksoottisemman kokoisen tolpan (25 piste olisko ollu 6). Aurinkotehtaalta vois löytyy kans noita ohkasia piippumallin tolppia, mut siellä joutunee kaivelemaan ite.

----------


## Monroe

> Valmistuihan se päivässä.



Hyvä "tarina" ja video. Kiinnostaa etenkin kun itsellä on vastaava aloittamista vaille valmis. Runko (väriä myöden sama kuin sinulla) on jo kotona, samoin keula. Muut on matkalla, paitsi kiekot on vielä tilaamatta.

Saapi nähdä miten onnistuu, ei aiempaa kokemusta kasaamisesta. Eli mulla voi mennä hieman enemmän kuin tuo sinun 2min. Tosin et tainnut itse koota, videon kaveri oli aika paljon säyseämmän näköinen kuin sinä profiilikuvassasi.

Aika kevythän tuosta tuli. Mulla on toiveena päästä lähelle yhdeksää kiloa, mutta en ole kyllä edes laskenut mitä tilaamaani osat painavat. Sittenhän sen näkee kun valmistuu.

----------


## PedroK

> Kannattanee tsekata paikalliset pyöräliikkeet eka. Ajopyörästä vois löytyy Kalloyn tolppaa jos jonkunkokoista, samoin Raisposta oon joskus hakenut jonkun vähän eksoottisemman kokoisen tolpan (25 piste olisko ollu 6). Aurinkotehtaalta vois löytyy kans noita ohkasia piippumallin tolppia, mut siellä joutunee kaivelemaan ite.



Kiitti vinkistä. On tässä vielä aikaa. Runko on vasta hiomaväreissä. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## jtt

Loman alettua oli vihdoinkin aikaa nytkäyttää omaa projektia eteenpäin ja pistää homma lähes kasaan. Uusi penkki pitäisi vielä hommata (ja säätää suoraan, eipä tullut huomattua ennenkuin kuvaa katsoessa kuinka vinoon se oli jäänyt), siistiä hieman jarru- ja vaihdevaijereita ja katsella taakse hieman matalaprofiilisempaa rengasta kuin 2.4-tuumainen Ardent (jäähän tuossa vielä lähes sentti tilaa renkaan ja satulaputken välille). Hissitolpankin voisi pistää harkintaan, mutta katotaan nyt.

Tässä hätäinen kännyrapsaisu pikaiselta testilenkiltä:

----------


## PellervoS

Fillarikellari Hgissä, siellä näyttää olevan 22,0 mm putkia jopa varastossa. http://fillarikellari.fi/index.php?np=3&md=50&sd=5005

----------


## Grim

Mikäs titaanirunko tuo on?

----------


## Keevo

Pikkuhiljaaa :-)

Runko 2050gr
Keula 340gr
Kiekkosetti 1390gr

Ps. mikä on oikeaoppien tapa kiinnittää headsetin kupit. Onnistuuko kotikonstein?

----------


## Itsok

Ahead-set menee parhaiten paikoilleen prässäämällä. Onnistuu ihan hyvin itsekin omatekoisilla työvälineillä.

Hankit kierretankoa pari-kolkyt cm (vahvempi kierretanko parempi. suosittelen esim M12 tankoa) ja siihen isot aluslaatat ja mutterit. Sitten viel vanerilaput tai pienet laudan pätkät, alumiinipalat tai muuta vastaavaa. Prässäät yhden kupin kerrallaan ja katsot että laakerikuppi lähtee suoraan.
Toisaalta sopivassa pyöräkaupassa laakereiden prässääminen vie viis minuuttia, jos ei halua itse väkertää.
Kaikkien hurjimmat sällit on asentanu laakerikuppeja lyömälläkin, mutta itse en ehken lähtisi sillein asentamaan.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Ps. mikä on oikeaoppien tapa kiinnittää headsetin kupit. Onnistuuko kotikonstein?



Runko ja ehkä haarukkain olis hyvä feissata reamerilla ja kupit sisään puristimella.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

^ Pyhh, itse en yhdenkerran takia jaksanut moisia ostaa, pinnat näyttivät riittävän tasaisilta ja ruuvipenkissä kupit sisään. Nätisti meni  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Monroe

Pitääkö laittaa jotain rasvaa niille pinnoille kun asentaa tuon ohjainlaakerin? Siis rungon ja laakerin väliin.

Entä keskiö (pressfitt92), ilmeisesti puristetaan samaan tapaan paikoilleen kuin tuo ohjainlaakerikin? Entä miten siihen, laitetaanko keskiön ja rungon väliin jääviin pintoihin jotain?


Miten keskiön voitelu muuten? XX1-kammissa näytti olevan valmiiksi hieman jotain vaseliinia. Mahtaako riittää vai laitanko lisää?

----------


## Juha Jokila

> ^ Pyhh, itse en yhdenkerran takia jaksanut moisia ostaa, pinnat näyttivät riittävän tasaisilta ja ruuvipenkissä kupit sisään. Nätisti meni



Mutta siinä kysyttiinkin oikeaoppista tapaa kiinnittää laakeri. Onhan niitä reilu stasen Kingejä hakattu laudanpätkällä ja vasaralla ties mihin kuukausipalkan hintasin runkoihin. Kukaan ei vaan ole kehdannut myöntää epäonnistuneensa.

----------


## CamoN

> Entä keskiö (pressfitt92), ilmeisesti puristetaan samaan tapaan paikoilleen kuin tuo ohjainlaakerikin? Entä miten siihen, laitetaanko keskiön ja rungon väliin jääviin pintoihin jotain?



Se ei oikein havainnollistu tuosta videostani, mutta minä hakkasin senkin sisään, samoin kuin ne ohjainlaakerin kupit. Kevyt rasva päälle ja voimaa perään. Keskiölaakeri oli melko helppo verrattuna ohjainlaakeriin.

----------


## stenu

> Pikkuhiljaaa :-)
> 
> Runko 2050gr
> Keula 340gr
> Kiekkosetti 1390gr



Somankin rautarungot lihoo vuosien myötä näköjään. Mulla oli hetken sellainen vanhempi, mustikansininen Smoothie ja se painoi n. 1850 g. Koko oli kuvasta päätellen samaa luokkaa tai ei ainakaan pienempi. Tykkäsin pyörästä kyllä kovastikin, mutta vaihtui sittemmin krossariin.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

> Mutta siinä kysyttiinkin oikeaoppista tapaa kiinnittää laakeri. Onhan niitä reilu stasen Kingejä hakattu laudanpätkällä ja vasaralla ties mihin kuukausipalkan hintasin runkoihin. Kukaan ei vaan ole kehdannut myöntää epäonnistuneensa.



Totta, mutta vastasin lähinnä jälkimmäiseen kysymykseen, että onnistuu myös kotikonstein  :Hymy: 

En epäile hetkeäkään, etteikö voorumin herrat olisi niihin unelmiinsa itse asentaneet näitä tuolla tavalla. Hieno homma jos uskallusta löytyy.

----------


## arisaast

Shimanon BB91 tuntuu ainakin kuulemma menevän varsin helposti paikalleen. Menee ilmeisesti lähes pelkästään käsin painamalla sisään.

----------


## Grr

"Latolöytö", pyörän alkuperäiset omistajat tyhjensivät varastoaan. Tehdään käyttöentisöinti, kumit, ketjut, vaijerit ja tankonauha menee uusiksi, satuloita ehkä vaihdellaan. Muuten näyttäisi pärjäävän alkuperäisosilla purku putsaus rasvaus kasaus meiningillä. Melutaan ja syljeskellään!

----------


## Jumu

Upea tandemi! Hienoa että se tulee taas käyttöön.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

> Fisu on vähän edennyt...



Äsken sain  kasaan, pieni testilenkki ja onhan se mahtava. Iso on ainakin, pakko oli vetää stemmi miinukselle.. Testaillaan..

----------


## Uomo

Huomenna lisää osia kiinni.

----------


## crcm



----------


## Keevo

Yesss!!
Somani alkaa jo näyttämään pyörältä. Enää se vika osatilaus (750eur  :Irvistys:  ) ja sitten baanalle.. Onse vaan jotenkin mukavaa katsella itse "rakennettua" pyörää. Claus Ohalsonin matkalaukkuvaaka pysähtyy tässä vaiheessa lukemaa ~5800gr. Jos lopullinen paino on lähelläkään kaheksaa kiloa, niin olen tyytyväinen.

----------


## Campione

Jatketaan teemalla Teräs. Viime viikonlopun tuotos on jo nähnyt pari lenkkiä.




Kuvauspaikaksi valikoitui näköjään viidakko...

----------


## peippo

Krampuksen runkosetti, kehät ja renkaat on matkalla joten nyt pitäisi speksailla muita palikoita. Kaivoin netistä sopivan kuvan johon testailin vähän väriteemaa, taidan päätyä rungon vihreän hilemaalin ja kullan yhdistelmään, vähän valkoista mukaan. Kehät täytyy pulverimaalauttaa, valkoiset pinnat voi jäädä haaveeksi (ei löydy valmiina noin erikoisessa koossa ja maalauttaminen voi olla liiallista näpräämistä)

----------


## JackOja

> SNIP:<sikahienon Ninerin kuvia>



Valtavan hieno!

----------


## crcm

Pistämpä pientä raporttia noista uusista osista tuossa valkoisessa Ninerissani.

*Satulaputken kiristäjä: Hope 30.0mm*
- Tuntuu toimivan Finish Linen hiilikuitutahnan kanssa. Pitää vaan laittaa aika kireälle.

*Syncros FL carbon 27.2mm 400mm
*- Painavahko hiilikuituiseksi (250g). Oli jonkin sortin hätäratkaisu kun en saanut punaisilla teksteillä olevaa Nineria. Toiminut muuten hyvin.

*Ritchey Paradigm Pro V5 polkimet*
- Miellyttävä uusi tuttavuus. Polkimien kiinnityksen saa tosi löysälle jos haluaa. Pieneen kokoon on vähän tottautumista. Tuntuu kestävän isojakin kolauksia.

*Superstar Components tapered ohjainlaakeri*
- Oikeastaan ainoa vaihtoehto puna-anodisoiduksi jos ei lasketa 180 euron hintaista Kingiä. Toimivan oloinen kapistus. Tekstiä voisi olla hillitymmin osissa.

*Superstar Components Zephr 70mm stemmi*
- Pikkuinen pettymys. Haarukkaputken päässä olevat pulttikiinnitykset turhan hepposia (pultit vääntyy helposti). "Faceplaten" teksti ei kovin laadukkaan oloinen jos sitä nyt läheltä sattuu katsomaan. Toistaiseksi ajaa kuitenkin asiansa.

*Niner 710mm flat carbon bar*
- Toimiva, kevyt ja hienot grafiikat. Ei pahaa sanottavaa.

*Shimano XT shifters*
- Itsellä kiinni samassa setissä myös jarrukahvat, jolloin Shimanomainen etusormen liipasin jää käyttämättä hassun asennon vuoksi. Ei oikeastaan haittaa kun olen tottunut Sramimaiseen vaihtoon. Toimii siis samoin tässäkin. Edelliseen 9-versioon verraten takavaihtajan vaihtaminen pienemmälle rattaalle ei ole enään niin jämäkkä. Muuten ovat kyllä toimineet hyvin.

*Teräksiset puna-anodisoidut levyjarrupultit*
- Mainio ostos. Bling Bling.

*Niner Biocentric keskiöhässäkkä*
- Asennettu perus hiilikuitutahnalla, vaikka manuaali kehottaa laittamaan jotain tahmeampaa. Toistaiseksi ainakin toiminut hyvin.

*Maxle/240S/Crest/Rocket Ron/Tubeless*
- Ällistyttävän rullaava yhdistelmä. Onneksi pahimmissa juurakoissa tulee ikävä vielä Bandittia. Kiekkojen (Crest/DT Revolution/DT prolock ano/240S paino muuten oli tasan 1522g oletus adaptereilla (20mm ja 9mm QR) ilman maxlea yms. Kaverini jolle pyörä on aivan liian iso, kehui heti että ihmeen kevyt polkea.  

*Niner SIR9 runko medium*
- Hieno runko. Kiinnityshimmeleitä tarpeen mukaan. Chainstay protector tuli mukana joka toimii myös takavaihtajan kaapelin ohjaimena. Punnattu paino oli jotain 2200g luokkaa + biocentric jotain 160g. Omalla setupilla ei tunnu lainkaan kömpelöltä. Pitää vielä testata kaverin alumiini 29iä verraten niin pääsee hehkuttaa teräksen eläytymistä.  :Nolous:  

Koko pyörä painaa aika lähellä 11,5 kiloa. Arvatenkin paperilla laskemani 10,9kg jäi saavuttamatta. Lähemmäksi 11kg pyörän saisi varmaan jos vaihtaisi 1x10 setupin, kevyemman satulan ja Ninerin satulatolpan.

----------


## Iglumies

Nineri on hieno, itse kun en tuollaista saa hankittua niin kyhäsin omaan projektiini isomman eturenkaan ja lopuksi teippasin vanhan harmaan hilseilevän reban valkoiseksi.
Geometria säilyi kutakuinkin samana ja ajettavuus on oikein kiva, vaikka väliaikainen etukiekko painaa 1.2 kg ilman kumia ja levyä.
Kokonaispaino näytti olevan 12.13kg

----------


## IHD

> Loman alettua oli vihdoinkin aikaa nytkäyttää omaa projektia eteenpäin ja pistää homma lähes kasaan. Uusi penkki pitäisi vielä hommata (ja säätää suoraan, eipä tullut huomattua ennenkuin kuvaa katsoessa kuinka vinoon se oli jäänyt), siistiä hieman jarru- ja vaihdevaijereita ja katsella taakse hieman matalaprofiilisempaa rengasta kuin 2.4-tuumainen Ardent (jäähän tuossa vielä lähes sentti tilaa renkaan ja satulaputken välille). Hissitolpankin voisi pistää harkintaan, mutta katotaan nyt.
> 
> Tässä hätäinen kännyrapsaisu pikaiselta testilenkiltä:



Mukavan näköinen Fireline Evo Lauttasaaren kärjen maisemissa-  itekin olen harkinnut tuommoisen kasaamista  :Hymy: 
Taidan kuitenkin odotella rungon 2. versiota jos Brant saisi tuon satulaputken taivutettua vähän kauemmaksi takarenkaasta...
suosittelevat nyt 1x 10 , 1x 11 setuppia, mutta näköjään etuvaihtajakin mahtuu. Mikä ohjainlaakeri tuossa muuten on 
ja onko toi rokkishokki suoralla vai tapered putkella ? Minkälaiset on ensimmäiset ajofiilikset ? Kiinnostava peli....

----------


## AK-87

Ai perhana, tän ketjun selailu uhkaa käydä kalliiksi - haluan projektin! Ongelmana on ehkä se, etten keksi fillaria tarkempaa aihetta/aihiota. Työmatkakonkeli on vimosen päälle hyvä, samoin enskapyörä. Vaimoke ei osaa haluta mitään, vaikka kuinka koitan tuputtaa. Mikä neuvoksi?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

Läski talveksi.

----------


## AK-87

> Läski talveksi.



Se ois tietty yksi vaihtoehto. Mun täytyy läskien osalta kyllä hakee vielä kuumetta jostain sopivista motivaatiovideoista... Se vähän epäilyttää noissa, että ne on niin "retkipyöriä". Toisin sanoen, turhan kankean oloisia minkäänlaiseen talviseen polkutykittelyyn.

----------


## elasto

> Se ois tietty yksi vaihtoehto. Mun täytyy läskien osalta kyllä hakee vielä kuumetta jostain sopivista motivaatiovideoista... Se vähän epäilyttää noissa, että ne on niin "retkipyöriä". Toisin sanoen, turhan kankean oloisia minkäänlaiseen talviseen polkutykittelyyn.



Mulle riitti kuumeen nostamiseksi yksi koeajo lumisella talvipolulla viime talvena, kun olin siellä tarpeeksi pitkään tavallisella maasturilla yrittänyt eteenpäin rymytä. Ei mennyt montaa viikkoa siitä kun oma läski laitettiin jo tilaukseen.

----------


## arisaast

Laitetaan oman budjettiprojektin kuva. Runko se 250£ Lurcher mitä näkynyt tässäkin ketjussa jo useita. Osat otettu kaikki ohjainlaakeria, keulaa, kiekkoja ja renkaita lukuunottamatta pikkuveli whippetistä ja mitä nyt sattui laatikosta löytymään.

Runko: Fillarifoorumillakin suosittu Lurcher Carbon 18"
Keula: Reba dual air 2012 tapered
Voimansiirto: XT 2x9 (vaatii ehkä vähän pienempää välitystä)
Kiekot: funworks/dt Revolution/Pacenti cl25
Renkaat:Racing Ralph 2.25 Contin sisureilla
Jarrut: avid xx
Putkiosat: kcnc ti pro lite/fsa joku/easton ec90 sl low rise
Satula: Syncros fl
Gripit: esi racers
Ohjainlaakeri: FRM tapered
Keskiölaakeri: token bb92

Puntari näytti 9,85 kg ennen pedaaleja. Tekisi hieman mieli viilata tuota kokonaismassaa alle 10 kilon vielä jossakin vaiheessa.

----------


## LJL

^ Oujees, yksinkertainen on kaunista. Mukavan kliini ilme ja valkoinen keula sopii. Olisko esim. joku ~100g kiinankuitusatula jolla viilautuisi mukavasti alle 10kg?

-Lauri

----------


## sunny

Laitetaas nyt kuvaa, kun sai tästäkin ensisavut otettua ennen kuin loma karkasi alta. Alkuvaiheen pimeitä talvirakentelukuvia on jossain tämän ketjun alkupäässä. 

Lopullinen speksaus meni pirullisen lähelle tehtaan valmispakettia. Nyt on sellainen pyörä kieltämättä alla, että se ajaa suuriin tekoihin. Oma rakentelukipinä syttyi Dougin jorinoista ja reissusta. http://amazonpilgrim.com/jamis-drago...ss-the-amazon/

Eniten jäi harmittamaan Shitmanon polkimet, joiden väri ei matsaa. Joko Evans tai CRC lähetti vääränväriset, enkä tyhmyyksissäni mennyt tsekkaamaan pakettia talven hiljaisina kuukausina. Nyt oli jo sen verran kiire baanalle, että iskin ne joka tapauksessa alle. Todennäköisesti pitää nuo päivittää oikeanvärisiin sitten, kun joku muu projekti antaa aiheen tilata uudet.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Eniten jäi harmittamaan Shitmanon polkimet....



Kotimaista TV-sarjaa Raid mukaillen: Fillari ei ole koskaan valmis...

----------


## sunny

> Kotimaista TV-sarjaa Raid mukaillen: Fillari ei ole koskaan valmis...



Näinhän se menee. Renkaissakin haaveilee vaaleista tai harmaista, mutta kuitenkin ajettavuus säilyttäen. Kun aikaisempi XC-pyörä oli kokomusta Sunn Revolt Gp, niin haluaa tätä pesäeroa  :Hymy: .

----------


## kauris

> Ai perhana, tän ketjun selailu uhkaa käydä kalliiksi - haluan projektin! Ongelmana on ehkä se, etten keksi fillaria tarkempaa aihetta/aihiota. Työmatkakonkeli on vimosen päälle hyvä, samoin enskapyörä. Vaimoke ei osaa haluta mitään, vaikka kuinka koitan tuputtaa. Mikä neuvoksi?



Joo vaimolle ei kannata väkisin ostaa tai viritellä mitään. Itse ostin vaimolle useampi vuosi sitten salaa yllätyksenä päheen Commencalin täpärin ja hän on ajanut sillä pari kertaa vuodessa työmatkaa ja kerran vuodessa kiertänyt Lohjanjärven ympäripyöräilyn eli asfalttitietä sekin. Hukkaan meni hieno pyörä.

----------


## sunny

> Joo vaimolle ei kannata väkisin ostaa tai viritellä mitään. Itse ostin vaimolle useampi vuosi sitten salaa yllätyksenä päheen Commencalin täpärin ja hän on ajanut sillä pari kertaa vuodessa työmatkaa ja kerran vuodessa kiertänyt Lohjanjärven ympäripyöräilyn eli asfalttitietä sekin. Hukkaan meni hieno pyörä.



Projektiketjussa kun ollaan, niin nythän sulla on siinä projektia selvittää, mitä pyörälle pitää tehdä, että se tyydyttäisi vaimoketta?

-Ihan ensin tulee mieleen, onko se kenties vain väärän värinen? 
-Satula epämukava? 
-Liikaa vaihteita -sinkulaprojekti
-Liian vaivalloinen -sähkömoottoriprojekti

Ei kyllä mikään helppo taski. Vastaukset voi olla vähän tyyliin "emmä tiedä" tai ainakin todellinen syy tulee sopivan mutkan kautta ilmaisten. 

Itsellä hankintaa edelsi pikkutarkka toiveiden kartoitus ja menikin kerralla nappiin. Cyclocrossi on ollut emännällä päivittäisessä käytössä. Tehtaan pakettiin vaihtui vain avopoljinten tilalle Shimanon lukkopolkimet ja pyörään tuli tietty sävy sävyyn runkopumppu, kilikello ja satulalaukku.

Tai vaihtoehto b) pyörän realisointi omaan käyttöön ja vaimolle tilalle punainen mummissinkula.

----------


## Sakkeri91

Teilläpä on helpot naiset sävysävyyn-toiminnassa. Mulla ei.


Alkuperäinen pyörän väri oli tylsä.


Sehän tiesi Sakkerille maalaushommaa.

Rungon maalipinta oli niin hyvä, että vanhan maalin päälle vedettiin vaan tartuntamaali johon väri + lakka

Kokonaisena;



Yksityiskohtaa:



Kaikki vihreät osat (Poislukien rattaanpultit, anteeksi tyylipoliisit) ovat maalattu samalla vihreällä ja valkoiset samalla valkoisella, joitakin osia jätettiin ihan maalarin mielenterveyden takia maalaamatta. Tuli pirun hyvä.

----------


## GynZi

Maalailin konan rungon uusiksi, vieläkään en tiedä laittaisinko tarroja vai en. Muotipoliisit ja fillaripuristit kuolkoon järkytyksestä! (loppuviikosta/ensi viikolla viimeistään, kunhan DHL-setä käy täällä)  :Leveä hymy:  Joojoo, satulan kulma on härski, en hoksannut säätää kun täpinöissäni riensin ottamaan kuvaa  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## pinohiiri

Komea lopputulos Sakkerin maalausurakasta. Iso peukku.  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

Minkäkokoiset kiekot tuossa Konassa on? Jotenkin todella hämärän näköiset mittasuhteet kaiken kaikkiaan, mutta mikäpäs siinä jos/kun ajo maistuu. Ja itse tekemällä kehittyy taidot ja myös visiot pyörästä.

-Lauri

----------


## Grim

Titaania poluille. Kiekot ja kumit vielä puuttuvat, niiden pitäisi saapua tällä viikolla. Pahoittelen huonoa kuvanlaatua, Lumian kamera on näköjään ottanut kolauksista itseensä.

----------


## peippo

> <Väritestailut>





Kehät kävi pulverimaalauksessa ja haettiin tuota tangossa näkyvää kullan sävyä, maalin näytekappale oli kadoksissa joten piti mennä vähän sokkona. Lopputulos ei ihan täysin miellytä, mutta täytynee tyytyä tähän. Kiekkoihin on kuitenkin tulossa tuota kirkasta kultaa olevat navat sekä nippelit.

----------


## Yrtti

2007 Spessun Rockhopper muuntui asfalttiystävällisemmäksi. 
Vaihtui mm.keula, kiekot sekä tanko.

----------


## JohnFr

Löytyiskö tarkempaa tietoa tai kuvaa voimansiirto- / jarrutoteutuksesta? Tangon sisältö on erikoisen näköinen.

----------


## Grandi66

> Kehät kävi pulverimaalauksessa ja haettiin tuota tangossa näkyvää kullan sävyä, maalin näytekappale oli kadoksissa joten piti mennä vähän sokkona. Lopputulos ei ihan täysin miellytä, mutta täytynee tyytyä tähän. Kiekkoihin on kuitenkin tulossa tuota kirkasta kultaa olevat navat sekä nippelit.



Sitten vaan valmiista konkelista kuva Semi+ ketjuun. Siellä on muitakin. vai oliko se semi 29+????

----------


## Yrtti

> Löytyiskö tarkempaa tietoa tai kuvaa voimansiirto- / jarrutoteutuksesta? Tangon sisältö on erikoisen näköinen.



Kiekot on Shimano WH-RX05. 
pakka 11-28, edessä 22/32/44.
Jarrut on Avid juicy 3 ja hayes stoker.

Tanko on tämmöinen, joten nuo vanhan tangon rojut meni paksuuden puolesta kiinni suorilta. Stemmin vaihdoin lyhyempään 60mm. 
Mulla oli ensin se originaali tanko kavennettuna ja tapeilla, mutta blääh - Oli tylsä  :Hymy:

----------


## Halloo halloo

> Kehät kävi pulverimaalauksessa ja haettiin tuota tangossa näkyvää kullan sävyä, maalin näytekappale oli kadoksissa joten piti mennä vähän sokkona. Lopputulos ei ihan täysin miellytä, mutta täytynee tyytyä tähän. Kiekkoihin on kuitenkin tulossa tuota kirkasta kultaa olevat navat sekä nippelit.



Hienon väriset pinnat ja pikalinkut, kun eivät näy kuvassa lain - eturenkaan ymmärrän, mutta miten takarengas pysyy ilmassa?

----------


## Monroe

En tiedä, mutta veikkaan:

Takarenkaan alla on jotain tuolla kuvan alalaidassa ja oikealta painautuu kiinni runkoon.

----------


## Grim

Näin muuan foorumilaisella yhteislenkillä Konan Raijinin, joka aiheutti melkoisen kuumeen. Ja kun eräältä toiselta foorumilaiselta löytyi sopiva runko sopivaan hintaan ja vanhan Cubenkin sain myytyä kaverille, niin päätös oli varsin helppo  :Hymy:  Lyhyen asfalttitestailun perusteella melkoisen ketterä vehje. Tänään mahdollisuuksien mukaan poluille. 

Eturattaaksi valikoitui suositusten pohjalta Wolftoothin 32t. Katsotaan, miten pysyy ilman ohjuria. Konassa on BB30-keskiö, mutta halusin Shimanon kammet, joten otin kokeiluun Praxis Worksin adapterikeskiön. Kiekoiksi WTB:n Frequency i23, vähän vaihtelua perinteiseen Stans-linjaan. Kumeina Spessun GC ja Purgatory. Olivat kyllä naurettavan helpot litkuttaa. Painosta en osaa sanoa, pitää punnita pyörä jossain välissä.

----------


## EePee

Jaahas, projektia pukkaa parin kuukauden tauon jälkeen. Tuollainen haamu tuli hommattua CRC:n alesta, kun pojan aikaisempi notkupyörä alkaa käydä pieneksi. Koko on jo 57 cm, joten tämä jää varmaan minulle, sitten kun jää pojalle pieneksi. Silti ajattelin pitää mopon eturenkaan maassa ja rakennella ainakin näin alkuun järkevästi deorella, harmittaa vähemmän kun poika tulee kivikosta kotiin. Nyt sitten raivoisaa clikkailua nettipuodeista. Jos jollain sattuu olemaan turhaksi jäänyt 140 notkuvaa tapered ilmakeulaa tai 190/50 takapamppua, niin saa tarjota.  :Hymy: 


Haamuprojekti on, mutta tuollaisesta on kyse, ellei muuten näy.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f...1/rp-prod92794
Juu juu, halvemmalla olisi saanut paremman valmiina, mutta siihänhän ei projekteissa ole kyse..  :Hymy:

----------


## Campione

Niin on haamu EePeen projekti ettei edes kuvaa näy  :Hymy: .


Editit. No nyt näkyy. Eilen oli jotain kummallisesti.

----------


## JackOja

Tänne näkyy.

----------


## Grim

> _Raijin_



Muutama lenkki on nyt takana, joten laitan vähän ensivaikutelmia. Hauskahan tuolla on ajella, on selkeästi ketterämpi verrattuna vanhaan Cuben LTD SL 29:iin. Eniten ehkä yllätti se, kuinka hyvin tämä nousee mäet (mitä nyt Oulusta sattuu löytymään). Muutenkin ajaminen on mukavampaa, ehkä se titaani vähän vaimentaa. Osat ovat toimineet odotetusti. Kertaakaan ei ole ketju Wolftoohtin rattaalta tippunut. Rengaskombosta ei ole pahaa sanottavaa, rullaa ja pitää ihan kivasti. Märällä ei ole vielä kokemuksia. Leveyshän noissa ei ole luvattu 2.3" vaan reilu 2.2". Manitoun keula on pehmeämpi Fox Float 32:een verrattuna. Säätämäänhän tuota pystyy loputtomiin, joten "täydellisiä" asetuksia ei ole vielä varmasti löytynyt. Punnituksessa painoksi tuli 12 kg täydessä varustuksessa.

----------


## GynZi

Yllätin itellioonin kotipihasta tänään kova paketti kainalossa. Tätä tehdään budjetti edellä eli osia päivitetään parempiin lompakon salliessa. Saksasta kuitenkin tuli tänään kiekot, renkaat, runko, satulatolppa, stemmi ja muuta pikkusälää. Jarrut vaihtuu jossain vaiheessa parempiin, taakse on jo 185mm levy mutta en omistanutkaan adapteria, toisin kuin muistin, nyt siis 160mm. Takavaihtaja pitäisi myös päivittää syssymmällä.

----------


## Salomo

> Muutama lenkki on nyt takana, joten laitan vähän ensivaikutelmia. Hauskahan tuolla on ajella, on selkeästi ketterämpi verrattuna vanhaan Cuben LTD SL 29:iin. Eniten ehkä yllätti se, kuinka hyvin tämä nousee mäet (mitä nyt Oulusta sattuu löytymään). Muutenkin ajaminen on mukavampaa, ehkä se titaani vähän vaimentaa. Osat ovat toimineet odotetusti. Kertaakaan ei ole ketju Wolftoohtin rattaalta tippunut. Rengaskombosta ei ole pahaa sanottavaa, rullaa ja pitää ihan kivasti. Märällä ei ole vielä kokemuksia. Leveyshän noissa ei ole luvattu 2.3" vaan reilu 2.2". Manitoun keula on pehmeämpi Fox Float 32:een verrattuna. Säätämäänhän tuota pystyy loputtomiin, joten "täydellisiä" asetuksia ei ole vielä varmasti löytynyt. Punnituksessa painoksi tuli 12 kg täydessä varustuksessa.



Raijin on kyllä todella hieno runko! Omista mieltymyksistä johtuen laittaisin sinkulaksi mutta varmasti nasta vaihteellisenakin. Painokin varsin asiallisella tasolla.

----------


## Grim

> Raijin on kyllä todella hieno runko! Omista mieltymyksistä johtuen laittaisin sinkulaksi mutta varmasti nasta vaihteellisenakin. Painokin varsin asiallisella tasolla.



Saattaapa tuosta jossain vaiheessa sinkulakin tulla, miksei vaikka täysjäykkä.

----------


## ptaipale

Nyt olisi projekti tässä vaiheessa:



Luulin aihiota Jopoksi, mutta itse asiassa se on nykyisen retro-Jopon esiaste, Helkama Fantasia, ja näitä on tehty ilmeisesti 1988-1989.

----------


## hemppa

^Onko toi runko vähän taipunut vai näyttääkö vaan?

----------


## Salomo

> Saattaapa tuosta jossain vaiheessa sinkulakin tulla, miksei vaikka täysjäykkä.



Itellä on 2SoulsCyclesin QH/Slim Jim sinkulana ja talvella oli täysjäykkänä. Tykkäsin kyllä tosi paljon. Ainoa että riittävän pitkän jäykän keulan löytäminen on vähän hankalaa mutta on noita jotain. Mulla oli Voodoo Zombie 500 (500mm a-c) joka oli pisin jonka löysin. Krampuksen keula vois tomia hyvin kans tai Soul Cyclesin Dillinger http://www.ridesoul.com/forks/dillinger-4-0-crmo-fork/ Muutama passaava hiilarihaarukka taitaa olla kans.

e: Raijin tosin toimii varmaan vähän lyhkäsemmälläkin ok. Toi mun kun on oikeastaan 140mm joustokeulalle niin perus 470mm a-c jäykkä keula on liian lyhyt.

----------


## ptaipale

Kyllä se Fantasia taipunut on. Niin nätisti että ensin luulin sen olevan suunniteltukin tuollaiseksi... En investoi tähän mitään suuria summia, mutta ajattelin putsata ja maalata rungon ja vaihtaa kuluvat osat.

----------


## LJL

> Kyllä se Fantasia taipunut on.



Heh, siinä on säädettävä keulakulma 65-75 astetta  :Vink:  Onko tuo teräsrunko, taipunee vastakkaiseenkin suuntaan jos kaipaa sähäkämpää ohjausta TMT-kahinoihin?

-Lauri

----------


## Jman

Olen aloitellut tässä ensimmäistä omaa pyöräprojektia. Vaimo kun on myös vähän alkanut innostua pyöräilystä, niin päätin että synttärilahjaksi kasaan sille sellaisen pyörän jolla pääsee ajamisen fiilikseen. 

Olen tilaamassa Dengfulta custom-maalattua hiilarirunkoa: Pinkki runko (ja tolppa kun on ISP-runko) ja valkoiset haarukaan ja chainstayn sisäpuolet. Viistoputkeen tulee vaimon nimi.=)

Komponenteiksi ajattelin laittaa uuden 11-vaihteisen Ultegra 6800:n, niin voi sitten vaihtaa kiekkoja oman pyörän ja vaimon pyörän väliä. 

Kiekoiksi tilasin ebaystä 24mm hiilarituubikiekot (1060g setin ilmoitettu paino).

----------


## Juha_H

Retrokilpurin satulatolppa on hieman häirinny, kun se on ainoita kulahtaneen näköisiä osia koko pyörässä. Päätin tänään kokeilla kiilloitusta, eli ensin huolellinen hionta vesihiomapapereilla 500 -> 1000 ->1500 ja lopuksi Farecla G3 hiomatahnaa. Jos olis jaksanut hifistellä niin loppusilaus olis pitäny tehdä vielä hienommalla hiomatahnalla. Hiomatahna tuli käytettyä osaksi puuvillaisella hiomalaikalla joka oli kiinni akkuporassa, mutta muuten käsinhiontaa. Viimeistelyksi sitten pari kerrosta kovavahaa. Tarpeet kovavahaa lukuunottamatta löytyi Motonetistä. 

Ennen ja jälkeen tulokset:

Ihan tyytyväinen lopputulokseen. Hiontaa hieman hankaloittu kun satulatolppa on jämähtänyt kiinni runkoon ja en lähteny sitä kohtuuttomalla voimalla irroittamaan kun tuo on oikealla korkeudella. Yllättävän nopea ja helppo "pikkuprojekti".

----------


## Justiina

^ Tämä ohjeistus pitää laittaa korvan taa, jos ja kun joskus oma retrokilpuriprojekti starttaa. Hienoa jälkeä  :Hymy: 

Olen nyt hankkimassa ensimmäistä ei-retro-projektia; Surley Disc Trucker -runko on tilauksessa koossa 42cm, eli siinä on 26" kiekot. Osasarjan ajattelin ottaa nykyisestä maantiefillarista; Kahvat ja etuvaihtaja ovat Soraa, takavaihtaja Tiagraa (9-vaihteinen) ja kammet ovat FSA:n Omega Compact. Luulisin noilla kompaktikammilla ja maantievälityksillä (pakankin ottaisin vanhasta fillarista, se kun on melkein uusi) pärjääväni, koska ajelu on ihan perus työmatka- ym. keskuspuistoajelua enkä siis ajele painavan kuorman kanssa. Jarruiksi tulisi Avidin BB7 Road ja kiekoiksi ajattelin näitä. Rengastus tulisi olemaan sitten joku maantiemäinen keveä ja kapoinen, muttei kuitenkaan ihan sliksi että pärjää sateella ja hiekkateillä. Lokarit tilaan myös; onko niiden kiinnityksessä jotain mitä pitäisi ottaa huomioon vai käykö tuohon kaikki kiinteästi asennettavat? Putkiosat tulisi niinikään maantiefillaristani, kun taitaa satulatolppakin olla samaa paksuutta. Valaistus- ja heijastinjuttuja pitää vielä miettiä, mutta ne ovat sitten loppusilauksia.

Kuullostaako tämä järkevältä ja toimivalta suunnitelmalta, vai onko tuossa jotain mitä en ole tajunnut ottaa huomioon?

Muoks: Keskiöstä unohdin mainita; käsittääkseni maantiefillarissani on nelikanttikeskiö, ilmeisesti joku Shimanon perus-halpis-malli ja ajattelin senkin siirtää Surlyyn, onko järkeä?

----------


## toripolliisi

Tässä tämä mun TREK 4500 projekti on. Ajattelin askarrella pyörän parissa koko talven, joten rahan ja ajan mukaan olisi tarkoitus vaihtaa kaikki rungon ympärille.

----------


## Tank Driver

^ Pähee ajopaita!

----------


## toripolliisi

Pitäähän pelinurkkauksessa olla asiaan kuuluvat tyynyt  :Vink:  Vieresellä tyynyllä Quebec & Sundin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jake_Kona

OffT
Hey, onks tää "autotalli" viety uusille ulottuvuuksille. Mancave>> pyörät, kelkat ja viihdekeskus. Enää puuttuu jääkaappi ja mikro niin ei taloon tarvitse mennä kuin nukkumaan...

----------


## toripolliisi

FinalOT!

Tämä oli se syy miksi talo yleensäkin rakennetaan. Pitää olla kelvolliset harrastustilat. Autokin tonne mahtuis reilusti kelkan kanssa, mut vaimolle on tehty selväksi ettei se tonne tule kuin hätätapauksissa. Jääkaappi ja kohtuulliset poppivehkeet ovat hakusessa, sit alkais olla paletti kasassa. Kuvassa näkyvä sekamelska vaan ärsyttää ku vielä on piha/maalaus/fiksailuja tekemättä.

----------


## klossiossi

No niin, tästä se sitten lähtee. Kuva on ruma kameralla otettu, mutta runko vaan niin komia. Eli kyseessä on All City Macho Man Disc ja tästä olisi tarkoitus kuluvien kuukausien (tai jotain) aikana menopeli sunnuntaiajeluihin  :Hymy:

----------


## alumiini

Tässä meikäläisen projekti:
Aihiona vanha punainen Helkama. Oli täysin ruosteen raiskaama ja kumitkin oli sulanu kiinni lattiaan. 
Kiillotushommia olisi vielä jäljellä, ja jostain pitäisi saada kunnon dynamo+valo. Kuvassa näyttää jotenkin litistyneeltä koko vehje.

----------


## adrianus

> FinalOT!
> 
> Tämä oli se syy miksi talo yleensäkin rakennetaan. Pitää olla kelvolliset harrastustilat. Autokin tonne mahtuis reilusti kelkan kanssa, mut vaimolle on tehty selväksi ettei se tonne tule kuin hätätapauksissa. Jääkaappi ja kohtuulliset poppivehkeet ovat hakusessa, sit alkais olla paletti kasassa. Kuvassa näkyvä sekamelska vaan ärsyttää ku vielä on piha/maalaus/fiksailuja tekemättä.



Mäkin olen ilmoittanut vaimolle, että jos joskus talo rakennetaan, niin auto mahtuu sitten vasta toiseen autotalliin. Ensimmäinen on varattu polkupyörille yms.  :Hymy:

----------


## kauris

Mä olen pitänyt nyrkksääntönä sitä, että autopaikkoja pitää olla 2 enemmän kuin perheessä autoja. Siis kahden auton taloudessa 4 autoa vetävä lämmin autotallitila. Ei silleen, että itsellä vielä olisi autotallia lainkaan mutta noin niin kuin haaveissa ja työkaverin esimerkistä opittuna ohjeena.

----------


## pekoni

> ^ Tämä ohjeistus pitää laittaa korvan taa, jos ja kun joskus oma retrokilpuriprojekti starttaa. Hienoa jälkeä 
> 
> Olen nyt hankkimassa ensimmäistä ei-retro-projektia; Surley Disc Trucker -runko on tilauksessa koossa 42cm, eli siinä on 26" kiekot. Osasarjan ajattelin ottaa nykyisestä maantiefillarista; Kahvat ja etuvaihtaja ovat Soraa, takavaihtaja Tiagraa (9-vaihteinen) ja kammet ovat FSA:n Omega Compact. Luulisin noilla kompaktikammilla ja maantievälityksillä (pakankin ottaisin vanhasta fillarista, se kun on melkein uusi) pärjääväni, koska ajelu on ihan perus työmatka- ym. keskuspuistoajelua enkä siis ajele painavan kuorman kanssa. Jarruiksi tulisi Avidin BB7 Road ja kiekoiksi ajattelin näitä. Rengastus tulisi olemaan sitten joku maantiemäinen keveä ja kapoinen, muttei kuitenkaan ihan sliksi että pärjää sateella ja hiekkateillä. Lokarit tilaan myös; onko niiden kiinnityksessä jotain mitä pitäisi ottaa huomioon vai käykö tuohon kaikki kiinteästi asennettavat? Putkiosat tulisi niinikään maantiefillaristani, kun taitaa satulatolppakin olla samaa paksuutta. Valaistus- ja heijastinjuttuja pitää vielä miettiä, mutta ne ovat sitten loppusilauksia.
> 
> Kuullostaako tämä järkevältä ja toimivalta suunnitelmalta, vai onko tuossa jotain mitä en ole tajunnut ottaa huomioon?
> 
> Muoks: Keskiöstä unohdin mainita; käsittääkseni maantiefillarissani on nelikanttikeskiö, ilmeisesti joku Shimanon perus-halpis-malli ja ajattelin senkin siirtää Surlyyn, onko järkeä?



Jos en ihan väärin muista, niin FSA:n Omegan kampisatsisssa akselin paksuus on vain 19 mm eli vaatii siihen sopivan keskiölaakerin, joita ei ole ihan liikaa markkinoilla. Itse vaihtaisin suoraan johonkin muuhun vaihtoehtoon, esim. tiagra / ultegra / Rival, ja siihen sopivaan ohjainlaakeriin.

----------


## Hösö

Ei mitn....

----------


## Justiina

> Jos en ihan väärin muista, niin FSA:n Omegan kampisatsisssa akselin paksuus on vain 19 mm eli vaatii siihen sopivan keskiölaakerin, joita ei ole ihan liikaa markkinoilla. Itse vaihtaisin suoraan johonkin muuhun vaihtoehtoon, esim. tiagra / ultegra / Rival, ja siihen sopivaan ohjainlaakeriin.



Tarkoittanet keskiötä? Minulla kampien pituus rajoittaa, kun tuo nykyinen 165mm on ehdoton maksimi. Jos lähtisin ostamaan uutta kampisettiä, niin saisi olla vieläkin lyhyemmät, jolloin valikoima lähenee olematonta. Onkos tuo ihan mahdoton tehtävä ottaa ja siirtää keskiökin pyörästä toiseen? Molemmissa käsittääkseni sama 68mm.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Onkos tuo ihan mahdoton tehtävä ottaa ja siirtää keskiökin pyörästä toiseen? Molemmissa käsittääkseni sama 68mm.



Ei se mahdotonta ole. Keskiöt voi toisinaan olla järjettömän piukassa, mutta jos sen saa ehjänä irti vanhasta rungosta, niin voi sen laittaa toiseen runkoon. Putsaa kierteet ja laittaa niihin vaikka CRC:n alumiinitahnaa estämään uudestaan juuttumista.

----------


## Justiina

Hyvä, ajattelinkin alunperin että koitan saada vanhan irti ja jos ei onnistu niin sitten uutta tilaukseen  :Hymy:  "Vanhakin" on reilusti alle 2tkm ajettu, joten luulisi olevan vielä ihan soiva peli kun vähän samalla putsailee ja huoltaa  :Hymy:  Vai onko noissa kasettikeskiöissä ylipäätään mitään huollettavaa?

----------


## Tactica

Mikään 2014 Enduro/AM-kalusto ei Pivotin Mach 6:sta lukuunottamatta ole kyennyt herättämään välitöntä ostopakkoa, joten tässä pähkäilen, josko sitä vain laittaisi rahat vanhaan Nukeproofin Megaan päivittämällä voimansiirron täyteen XX1:een ja keulan RS Revelationin RockShoxin Pikeen? Jotenkin sitä on rakastunut tuohon CCDB Coiliin, eikä sitä oikein saa istumaan tuleviin runkoihin.

Onko tuo XX1 vapaaratas-pulikka kuinka hankala asentaa itse Hopen Pro 2 Evo -napaan?

----------


## PellervoS

Mulle tupsahti kesällä pyöräprojekti käsiin vähän yllättäen. Vanhempien lähistöllä olleesta metallinkeräysastiasta pilkotti kirkkaanvihreä fillarin etuhaarukka, ja pakkohan sitä oli käydä ihmettelemässä.

Laatikosta paljastui lähes kaikista käyttökelpoisista osista riisuttu Marin Bolinas Ridge, jonka värimääritys ja googletus paljasti vuosimalliksi 1991. Runko oli kovin haalistunut ja törkyinen, mutta näytti olevan suora ja muuten kelvossa kunnossa. Stemmi on melko röyheästi nouseva, ja väritys nykyään taas muodikas neonvihreä/neonoranssi. Mä en ole fillarimekaniikassa ollut paljon renkaanvaihtoa syvemmällä, joten tästä raadosta ajattelin rakennella opettelumielessä jonkinlaisen kulkineen.

Projektin alkuvaihe:


Tarkemmin tutustuttaessa kävi selväksi, miksi pyörästä oli hankkiuduttu eroon. Ohjauslaakeri oli kunnon kraatereilla, keskiö lonksui (ja tarkemmin tutkiessa oli yhtä lailla montuilla kuin ohjauslaakerikin). Vaihteiden vaihtajat tahmasivat, takana ollut canti-jarru oli hieman ottanut osumaa. Onneksi sentään jarrukahvat toimivat kuten pitääkin.

Facebookissa hehkutin projektin löytymistä, ja välittömästi alkoi osia tipahdella. Omasta kaapista löytyi ylimääräiset flättipolkimet, lankomies kaivoi kaapeistaan satulan, duunikaverilta hankin 26" kiekot Kojakeilla päällystettyinä. Noi kiekot ratkaisivat samalla pyörän luonteen, niissä kun oli valmiiksi sinkulakitti ja 16-hampainen ratas. Niinpä nypin tahmanneet vaihdekahvat irti ja iskin kiekot kiinni. Samalla sain ekan aavistuksen siitä miltä fillari joskus näyttäisi. Ekan rullailun perusteella myös runkokoko tuntui olevan semi-ok, luultavasti 16-17".



Pari tilausta Saksaan, useita vierailuja Annankadun Fillarikellariin jonka osavalikoima ja hintataso pärjäsivät mainiosti verkkokauppoja vastaan. Bike-discountista uusi headset, joka asentui paikalleen yllättävän kivuttomasti. Annankadulta satulatolppa, kammet, gripit, uudet canti-jarrut vanhojen tilalle (en halunnut riskeerata vaan uusin myös takajarrun) sekä keskiölaakeri. Velosportista SRAMin sinkulaketju, ja Roseversandista (ylimääräiseksi jääneet) kammet. Kaiken kaikkiaan pyörään käytettyihin osiin kului hieman alle 200 euroa. Lisäksi tietysti laatikollinen erinäisiä työkaluja, entuudestaan mulla oli lähinnä ruuvimeisselit, kuusiokulma-avaimet ja jakoavain. Mutta niitähän ei projektiin voi laskea.  :Hymy:  

Projektin lopullinen tila näyttää tältä:


Eilen kävin testailemassa fillaria ajelemalla 35 kilometriä, suunnilleen 25 kilsan keskarilla. Tasaisella ja alamäissä välitys tuntuu hieman turhan kevyeltä ja ajo menee vispaamiseksi, mutta toisaalta ylämäet menevät kevyesti polkemalla - Tuusulanväylän varren ylämäessä Koivukylässä sekä Ruotsinkylän ylämäissä jouduin nousemaan putkelle, muuten menee istuen. Polvia säästääkseni tämä taitaa olla lähellä lopullista välitystä. Työmatkatempossa tämä on melkoinen tappiogeneraattori, kun tasaisella Inserat pyyhkivät ohi, mutta ylämäissä pääsee mukavasti kuittaamaan ohi. Ehkä jätän tämän enemmän leppoisaan kruisailuun kuin hampaat irvessä -rypistyksiin. Huomioarvo on ainakin taattu.

----------


## perttime

> Onko tuo XX1 vapaaratas-pulikka kuinka hankala asentaa itse Hopen Pro 2 Evo -napaan?



Siis rataspakka Hopen napaan?
Ei kai se sen vaikeampaa ole kuin jonkin muun rataspakan asentaminen? Siis ei ole vaikeaa, kunhan on käytössä sopiva rataspakka-avain. Irrottamista auttaa ketjuruoska tai joku muu väline jolla saa pidettyä pakkaa paikallaan.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qgTOo1SP_Q
(tyypillä näkyy olevan irtorattaita)

----------


## IncBuff

> XX1 "vapaaratas-pulikka" Hopen Pro 2 Evo -napaan (????)
> Siis rataspakka Hopen napaan?
> Ei kai se sen vaikeampaa ole kuin jonkin muun rataspakan asentaminen? Siis ei ole vaikeaa, kunhan on käytössä sopiva rataspakka-avain. Irrottamista auttaa ketjuruoska tai joku muu väline jolla saa pidettyä pakkaa paikallaan.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qgTOo1SP_Q



Siis kyse on siitä että vapaaratas täytyy vaihtaa koska XX1-pakka ei mene tavalliseen vapaarattaaseen. Ei käsittääkseni ole Hopen napaan ollenkaan vaikeaa.

----------


## JackOja

^^eikun se puhuu siitä vapaaratasrungon vaihtamisesta XX1-pakalle sopivaksi.

Ei kai se ole sen kummempaa kun muksauttaa uuden paikalleen. Katso joku Hopen huoltovideo. Se asianmukainen tiivistetyökalu vois olla kätevä hommaan. Tai ainakin videolla näyttäisi menevän kätevästi paikalleen tuolla.

----------


## perttime

Hopen napaan ei ole vaikea vaihtaa Hopen vapaanapaa. Sopiiko siihen joku muu vapaanapa? Ei aavistustakaan.

----------


## IncBuff

Hopella on tuollainen XX1 vapaaratas olemassa joten ei tarvitse sopiakaan.

----------


## pakasteherra

> Mulle tupsahti kesällä pyöräprojekti käsiin vähän yllättäen. Vanhempien lähistöllä olleesta metallinkeräysastiasta pilkotti kirkkaanvihreä fillarin etuhaarukka, ja pakkohan sitä oli käydä ihmettelemässä.
> 
> Laatikosta paljastui lähes kaikista käyttökelpoisista osista riisuttu Marin Bolinas Ridge, jonka värimääritys ja googletus paljasti vuosimalliksi 1991. Runko oli kovin haalistunut ja törkyinen, mutta näytti olevan suora ja muuten kelvossa kunnossa. Stemmi on melko röyheästi nouseva, ja väritys nykyään taas muodikas neonvihreä/neonoranssi. Mä en ole fillarimekaniikassa ollut paljon renkaanvaihtoa syvemmällä, joten tästä raadosta ajattelin rakennella opettelumielessä jonkinlaisen kulkineen.



Samanlainen runko löytyy tuolta romupyörien joukossa, lähes samanlaisessa kunnossa kun tuo sinun pyörä alkuperäisesti oli. :Hymy:

----------


## pekoni

> Hyvä, ajattelinkin alunperin että koitan saada vanhan irti ja jos ei onnistu niin sitten uutta tilaukseen  "Vanhakin" on reilusti alle 2tkm ajettu, joten luulisi olevan vielä ihan soiva peli kun vähän samalla putsailee ja huoltaa  Vai onko noissa kasettikeskiöissä ylipäätään mitään huollettavaa?



Joo, tarkoitin toki keskiö-, enkä ohjainlaakeria..  :Leveä hymy:  Pitäisi aina puhua bottom bracketeista niin ei menisi pää ja sanat sekaisin.

Kyllä se bb sieltä irtoaa yleensä sopivalla työkalulla ihan nätisti ja voit laittaa vanhan ihan hyvin.
Tarkennukseksi vielä, että BB on siis tämä: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/fsa-bb-4000-...ottom-bracket/ ja sen sisähalkaisija siis on tuo 19 mm kun normaalissa MegaExoissa se on 24 mm ja Shimanolla 23 mm. Ulkokierre on tuo sama 68 mm. 

Miksi minä sen vaihtaisin, niin oman kokemukseni mukaan noi FSA:n ulkoiset laakerit eivät ole sieltä kestävimmästä päästä ja varaosin saatavuus on vaikeampaa kuin esim. "normaaleissa" MegaExoissa tai Shimanoissa. Työmatka / talvi / rospuuttopyörään en etenkään laittasi niitä, vaan ottaisin mielummin jotain halvempaa ja saatavuudeltaan parempaa. Esim. Ultegran BB:n, mielestäni laadukkaamman, saa alle puoleen hintaan tuosta FSA:n laakerin hinnasta. Ja tietysti tää on hyvä syy päivittää kammet  :Hymy:

----------


## Tactica

> ^^eikun se puhuu siitä vapaaratasrungon vaihtamisesta XX1-pakalle sopivaksi.
> 
> Ei kai se ole sen kummempaa kun muksauttaa uuden paikalleen. Katso joku Hopen huoltovideo. Se asianmukainen tiivistetyökalu vois olla kätevä hommaan. Tai ainakin videolla näyttäisi menevän kätevästi paikalleen tuolla.



Tällähän sen homman pitäis hoitua? Eikös tuo X12 meinaa, että käy 12x135 ja 12x145 läpiakseleille?
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f.../rp-prod106609

----------


## Fox-x

Noniin, omat projektit pärähti käyntiin kun lähetti toi tuliaisia englannista :Hymy:  Täytyy kyllä kehua noiden runkojen viimeistelyä, omasta mielestä pirun hienoa jälkeä. Tavoite olisi jouluksi saada molemmat kasaan.

----------


## Ettan

Onko ehdotuksia projektin rungoksi ja etuhaarukaksi, kun etsin samanlaista kuitu yhdistelmää kuin On Onen Lurcher. Hinta/paino/laatusuhde pitäisi olla suht sama. Tarkoitus tehdä kevyt yleispyörä jäykällä etuhaarukalla. Olisin ostanut ton Lurcherin, muttakun ei enää saa....höh

----------


## frp

Ensimmäinen pyöräprojekti lähestyy (pääosat jo Kiinasta matkalla). Löytyykö vinkkiä/linkkiä mitä rasvoja/öljyjä tarvitsee kokoamisessa? Ketjuöljyn tietysti, mutta mitä muuta vapaarattaaseen, poljinkeskiöön, renkaiden laakereihin, ohjaukseen ja kaapeleihin? Osa taitaa olla "sealed bearings" eli ilmeisesti niitä ei tartte availla? Talviajoon tulee, joten hyvillä voiteilla varmaan voisi joidenkin paikkojen ikää pidentää.

----------


## LJL

> Löytyykö vinkkiä/linkkiä mitä rasvoja/öljyjä tarvitsee kokoamisessa?



En ole mikään himorasvaaja, mutta vaseliinia yleensä sipaisen keskiölaakerin seudulle, samoin vaijerinkuoren päihin. Jotkut varmaan lutraa enemmän noiden kanssa. Niin ja kierrelukitetta olen yleensä laittanut tipan melkein kaikkiin kierteisiin.

----------


## NikHa

> Onko ehdotuksia projektin rungoksi ja etuhaarukaksi, kun etsin samanlaista kuitu yhdistelmää kuin On Onen Lurcher. Hinta/paino/laatusuhde pitäisi olla suht sama. Tarkoitus tehdä kevyt yleispyörä jäykällä etuhaarukalla. Olisin ostanut ton Lurcherin, muttakun ei enää saa....höh



Jos lelumiini kelpaa niin ninerin E.M.D 9 on muistaakseni painon ja hinnan suhteen aika lähellä tuota Lurcheria... Tuli itteki keväällä kateltua tuota On-Onea sillä silmällä vaikkei projektin "tarvetta" olekaan.. :Hymy:

----------


## Justiina

Mitä listalta puuttuu?

Uudet jo hankitut osat:
- Runko + etuhaarukka (Surly Disc Trucker)
- levyjarrusetti (BB5 road)
- satula
- tankoteipit + päätytulpat

Vanhasta fillarista:
- satulatolppa (pitää vielä muistaa tarkistaa mitat)
- stemmi
- stonga
- kahvat (Sora)
- etu- ja takavaihtajat (Tiagra)
- (kasetti)keskiö ja kampisetti + polkimet
- takapakka (vielä uudenkarhea)

Tilattava:
- kiekot
- pikalinkut (ei tule kiekkojen mukana)
- vannenauhat + sisurit + renkaat
- ketjut
- jarru- ja vaihdevaijerit
- vaijeristopperit
- etuvaihtajan kiinnityspanta (vanhassa fillarissa väärän kokoinen)
- satulatolpan kiristin
- ohjainlaakeri (käytävä asennuttamassa jossain)

Entä tarvitsenko muita erikoistyökaluja kuin keskiön ulosvetäjän? Perustyökalut aika pitkälti löytyy jo pakista; ketjunkatkaisin, vaijerileikkuri, kiinto- ja kuusiokoloavaimet, torxejakin jokunen sekä tarvikkeista on jo vaseliinit ja öljyt, nippusiteitä, sähköteippi...

Nuo viimeiset hilppeet olisi tarkoitus saada kohtapuoliin tilattua. Unohdanko nyt jotain? Kun on ekaa kertaa asialla, niin on vahva tunne että varmasti kassillinen jotain pientä hilpettä on nyt unohtumassa. Ei olisi kiva huomata siinä vaiheessa, kun vanha fillari on riisuttu, että jotain oleellista puuttuukin ja projekti jää vaiheeseen eikä ole ajokuntoista fillaria :P Toki pk-seutulaisena pikahankintoja lienee kohtuuhelppoa tehdä paikallisista putiikeista, mutta olisihan se kiva jos kaikki tarpeellinen olisi käden ulottuvilla ja homman saisi valmiiksi yhdessä viikonlopussa. Kiitollisna olen kaikista neuvoista ja kommenteista  :Hymy:

----------


## Campione

Khyyl minun silmiin näyttää että kaikki olennainen on listalla. 

Toisaalta

-Eikö Disc Truckerissa tullut satulatolpan kiristintä mukana?
-Pikalinkut ihan oikeat pikalinkut? Itse melkein laittaisin jotain tuon tapaista kuusiokololla kiristettävää jos ei tarvi vekslata kiekkoja irti usein. Ei lähde kiekot ihan ilmaiseksi retkujen mukaan jos vaikka kaupassa pistäytyy.
-Satulatolpalle shimmi jos tolpalla pienempi halkaisija kuin mitä rungossa on satulaputki (Disc Truckerissa 27,2mm tolpalle). Muuten uuden tolpan etsintä.
-Ohjainkannatin sopii uuteen haarukan putkeen?
-Väliholkkeja ohjainkannattimen alle?

----------


## kmw

Aikas valmis lista. Muuta ei ymmärtääkseni puutu kuin takapakan asentamiseen ketjuruoska ja pakka-avain.

Onkos vanhan pyörän eturattaat oikeasti vielä hyvässä hapessa? Ite ihan varmasti laittaisin uuteen pyörään uudet rieskat + pakan +ketjut.

Tätä ei Justiina kysynyt, mutta kun jarruvaijerinkuori on kahvasta jarruun asti niin suosittelen lämpimästi laittamaan Goodridget. Vaihdoin Puksuttimeen semmoiset ja jarrutustuntuma muuttui paaljon paremmaksi. 

Jos ohj.laakerin asentaa ammattilainen niin samalla laitatuttaisin keskiön ja kammet. Loppu onkin sitten vain terapeuttista ruuvailua.

Hää muistaa sitten postailla kuvia rojektista, plz  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha_H

edellisten lisäksi,
- Käykö etuvaihtaja varmasti uuteen runkoon (noita kun on kolmella eri kiinnitystavalla)
- Vannenauhat korvaisin parilla kerroksella erkkaa
- Takakasetin operoimiseen tarvitset ketjuruoskan ja sopivan avaimen

----------


## Justiina

Kiitokset vastauksista!

- Satulatolpan kiristin tuli juu rungon mukana, mutta se oli väärän värinen  :Vink: 
- Voisikin harkita, ettei laittaisikaan pikalinkkuja, sillä tuskin tulee paljoa venkslattua kiekkojen kanssa. Toisaalta, fillari ei varmaankaan jää kaupan pihaan parkkiin, on sen verran rakkaita kapineita minulle.
- Muistelisin tarkistaneeni haarukan putken ja stemmin mitat, mutta pitänee vielä varmistaa, tämä oli hyvä huomio!
- Speiserit unohtui listalta, ne on jo, tosin niitäkin pitää vielä sovitella  :Hymy: 
- Ketjuruoska ja pakka-avaimia löytyy
- Ja juu, eturattaat on vielä hyvässä hapessa, "vanha" fillari on vähän ajettu ja pidetty kuin kukkaa kämmenellä
- Goodridget laitan korvantaakse ja vaihdan, mikäli jarrutustuntumassa on toivomisen varaa.
- Keskiö ja kammet on käsittääkseni melko helppo nakki, pitää ainakin yrittää asentaa ne itse  :Vink: 

Ja joo, kuva tulee varmasti mikäli projektin kanssa maaliin päästään!

----------


## Justiina

> edellisten lisäksi,
> - Käykö etuvaihtaja varmasti uuteen runkoon (noita kun on kolmella eri kiinnitystavalla)



Etuvaihtaja on vanhassa fillarissa pantakiinnityksellä eikä uudessakaan rungossa ole mitään valmista kiinnityssysteemiä. Eli enkö vain osta uuden oikean kokoisen pannan tai sovitteen vanhalle pannalle?

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Etuvaihtaja on vanhassa fillarissa pantakiinnityksellä eikä uudessakaan rungossa ole mitään valmista kiinnityssysteemiä. Eli enkö vain osta uuden oikean kokoisen pannan tai sovitteen vanhalle pannalle?



Mikäli se runkoputki on erikokoinen (pienempi), niin sovitteilla kai se on tehtävä. Ymmärtääkseni nuo pannan on aika kiinteästi vaihtajan osaa, joten jos se onkin paksumpi, niin uusi vaihtaja sitten.

----------


## Justiina

Hitsi, minä luulin että panta olisi itsessään ihan vaihdettava osa. Uuden rungon satulaputki on ohuempi, joten sovitteella kyllä selviää, mutta se on mielestäni epäesteettisempi ratkaisu kuin jos koko panta olisi ollut vaihdettavissa  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## tirsintarsi

> ...sovitteella kyllä selviää, mutta se on mielestäni epäesteettisempi ratkaisu kuin jos koko panta olisi ollut vaihdettavissa



No siinähän on sitten hyvä syy päivittää osaa ja tilata uusi vaihtaja suoraan sopivalla pannalla.  :Vink:

----------


## Justiina

> No siinähän on sitten hyvä syy päivittää osaa ja tilata uusi vaihtaja suoraan sopivalla pannalla.



No tämän rojektin kohdalla menen tylsästi sillä periaatteella, että vanhasta fillarista hyödynnetään kaikki minkä suinkin voi ja muutenkin budjetti on tiukka. Tarkoitus kun olisi toinenkin projeti (maantiepyörä) talven aikana tehdä, johon sitten tulisikin kaikki uutta...

----------


## larppa

Vielä pisti silmään, että haarukka olisi hyvä saada kiinnitettyä jollain. Listaan lisätään siis käpy tai expander.

----------


## Justiina

^ Mie kun luulin, että kuuluu pakettiin kun pyytää asentajasetää laittamaan ohjainlaakerit. No mutta hyvä tietää, että kannattaa mainita että haluaa tosiaan senkin  :Hymy: 

Kiitokset vielä kaikille vastanneille. Ehkä en olekaan ihan niin hukassa kuin pelkäsin  :Vink:  Tilipäivänä loput romut tilaukseen ja eikun askartelemaan!

----------


## kauris

Käpy maksaa pari euroa ja asentajalta löytyy niitä varmastihyllystä. Hän sitten lisää sen vaihtotyöhön mukaan halutessaan. Ei pitäis olla siis ongelma.

----------


## syklopaatti

"XC-pyörää" pitää pikkuhiljaa rakennella "sohvan" kaveriks. 

Aihio hommatttu.


Nyt on jo ohjaamon osia saapunut. :Hymy: 



vielä puuttus muutama oleellinen komponentti ,mutta hiljaa hyvä tulee.



Mitenkähän helppo/halpa talas on muuttaa floatiks?

----------


## syklopaatti

Olipa mukava herätä tänään ovikellon räminään 07.30. :Leveä hymy: 
Olo oli kuin joulupukki ois käyny kunnes muistin ,etten tilannut keskiölaakeria samalla kertaa vaan eräästä toisesta puodista.



Harmi ,ettei päässyt heti asr-5:seen asentamaan muttei voi mittään. :Irvistys: 
Ois tuolla stumpjumpperin gxp laakeri joka on viettänyt 3 vuotta parvekkeella laatikossa ,mutta taidan oottaa uutta.

----------


## Nappulakenka

> Mitenkähän helppo/halpa talas on muuttaa floatiks?



Mä en tähän hätään muista hintaa kun samalla tuunattiin takaiskarikin, mutta Fillariosan pojat tekivät Spessun Talaksesta(80/120/140) 150mm:en Floatin. Kannattaa kysellä tarjousta!

----------


## syklopaatti

> Mä en tähän hätään muista hintaa kun samalla tuunattiin takaiskarikin, mutta Fillariosan pojat tekivät Spessun Talaksesta(80/120/140) 150mm:en Floatin. Kannattaa kysellä tarjousta!



Täytyy kysästä sitä kun huoltoon tuon joutuu kummiskin lähettämään.

----------


## juusoj

Tässä on seuraava projekti.. Ilmeisesti jostain itä-euroopasta lähtenyt ja ollut ukin varastossa käyttämättä ainakin vajaat 30 vuotta.. Mitäs kannattaa tehdä? Itse ajattelin työmatkapyörän tehdä tuosta rungosta maasturin kaveriksi..

miten tollaseen saa laitettua uusia osia lähinnä runko ja haarukka olis tarkoitus säilyttää  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## YocceT

[Q
Tässä on seuraava projekti.. Ilmeisesti jostain itä-euroopasta lähtenyt [/QUOTE]

Tsekkoslovakiasta.

----------


## juusoj

Osia ei ole tarkoitus hävittää  :Hymy:  eikä tehdä pyörälle muutenkaan mitään isompia muutoksia  :Hymy: 

ajattelin jos tuohon ostaisi nrinnalle osia jotka tulisi työmatkakäyttöön ja nuo osat jotka jää käyttämättä entisöisin viimeisen päälle ja saisi sitten joskus laitettua maalipinnasta ja tarroista lähtien kuntoon  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Mä en tähän hätään muista hintaa kun samalla tuunattiin takaiskarikin, mutta Fillariosan pojat tekivät Spessun Talaksesta(80/120/140) 150mm:en Floatin. Kannattaa kysellä tarjousta!



Löyhästi tähän liittyen - saisinkohan fillariosa loihdittua Foxin F100RL FIT:istä 120mm? Oon kyllä lukenut jostain ettei pidennys oikein onnistu. Lyhennys onnistuu.

----------


## LJL

> Tsekkoslovakiasta.



Hienon näköinen vehe! Kannatan ehdottomasti alkuperäiseen pitäytymistä jos vaan mahdollista.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Mitäs kannattaa tehdä?



Ei mitään osien vaihtoja tai maalauksia. Uudet renkaat ja tankonauha vaan. Mahdollisesti vaijereita, vaijerin kuoria, jarrupaloja ja ketju uusiksi tarpeen mukaan. Rungon pesu ja huolellinen vahaus tekee jo ihmeitä.

----------


## Justiina

> Ei mitään osien vaihtoja tai maalauksia. Uudet renkaat ja tankonauha vaan. Mahdollisesti vaijereita, vaijerin kuoria, jarrupaloja ja ketju uusiksi tarpeen mukaan. Rungon pesu ja huolellinen vahaus tekee jo ihmeitä.



Komppaan! Tuohan näyttäisi olevan hämmentävän hyvässä maalissa, joten ei missään nimessä mitään uusia maaleja tms.! Mahdollisimman minimalistisilla muutoksilla herrasemieskulkineeksi. Työmatka-ajoon sitten joku muu peli jos tuo ei tuollaisenaan tyydytä.

----------


## juusoj

Tyydyttää kyllä jo tuollaisenaankin jos vaan kaikki alkaa toimimaan  :Leveä hymy:  

Runko on hienossa kunnossa muuta ei tarvis tehdä kun teipi laittaa uusiksi  :Hymy:  

Vaijereita täytyy alkaa laittelemaan uusiksi ja ketjut.. Mites tuollaiseen löytää esim. Takapakan?

----------


## Nappulakenka

> Löyhästi tähän liittyen - saisinkohan fillariosa loihdittua Foxin F100RL FIT:istä 120mm? Oon kyllä lukenut jostain ettei pidennys oikein onnistu. Lyhennys onnistuu.



On ne pojat aika velhoja siellä, joten kannattaa ihmeessä kysäistä  :Hymy:

----------


## Iglumies

Foorumin väliaikaisesta osto ja myynti palstalta onnistuin ennen sulkemista  :Hymy:  hankkimaan Haro Mary XC rungon, josta kyhäsin akkiä tuollaisen raakileen testiin työmatkalle.



Vähän osia vaihtoon ja säätöä, niin eiköhän tuosta jotakin vielä tule.

----------


## kaakku

Laita nyt hyvä mies takavaihtajan vaijeri alakautta  :Vink: 

Riittääkö standoveri vai joutuuko varvistelemaan?

----------


## Iglumies

En ehtinyt vielä muutakun sotkemaan äkkiä sorilaan ja takas asvalttia pitkin, huomenna koitan.

----------


## Kemizti

Hyvähä siitä tuli, kokonaisuus jos(kun?) tulee joskus kaupan, niin ilmottele  :Vink:

----------


## syklopaatti

Yeti sai satulan -RCZ race sekä Racefacen tupit ja mikä tärkeintä jarrut. - Maguran MT6:set 160/180 levyillä.
Alkaa näyttää jo siltä ,että pääsen tolla syysliukkailla ajelemaan jos saadaan kiekot kasattua ajoissa. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aakoo

Tästä kasasta pitäisi viikonloppuna pyörä rakennella hajonneen tilalle, tai ainakin aloitella kasaamista:


Runko+haarukka on BD:n poistomyynnistä napattu Cube Cross Race disc. Osat on vanhaa ja uutta:
- Jarrut Avid BB7 road 160mm levyillä
- Kiekot ruuvailen itse, navat Novatec (D711SB+D712SB), Sapim Race pinnat ja Mavicin A317 Disc kehät, messinkinippelit
- Putkiosat ja satula Ritchey
- Kahvat, etuvaihtaja, pakka+ketjut Shimano 105, takavaihtaja+keskiö Ultegra, kammet Shimpan CX50 (46/36)

----------


## frp

Tästä
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/showthread.php?49650-Viisaita-kysymyksi%E4-talvity%F6matka-maastopy%F6r%E4ily
käynnistynyt talvityömatkapyörä- ja vähän maastopyöräprojekti. Hankitaan sitten myöhemmin se täysjousto jos maasto tuntuu kivalta paikalta.

Jotta jotain jännitystä saadaan hommaan niin päätin koota ekan kerran pyörän itse ja vielä lisää jännitystä tilaamalla Kiinakuitua. Tässä olisi Kiinasta tullut satsi noin 1350euroa sis kuljetukset, alv ja tullit (tietysti täysin rehellisesti maksettu...). Runkona ja tilauspaikkana mbtr keskustelussa hyväksi havaittu. Toimitus oli käsittämättömän nopea viikko (plus toinen viikko ennen lähetystä maalausten teko toiveiden mukaan). Rungossa sisäiset reititykset kaikille letkuille ja sen saa läpiakselille ja pikalinkuille kannakkeita vaihtamalla. Tuon saman rungon saa sieltä BSA tai BB30 ja mattana/kiiltävänä ja maalattuna toiveiden mukaan jne. Jos siitä jotain huonoa tällä vilkaisulla etsii niin sisäiset kaapeloinnit eivät tule ulos missään matkalla joten siellä on taitoksia rungon sisällä ja jää kysymysmerkiksi toimiiko taitokset ollenkaan pelkällä kaapelilla vai pitääkö olla kuoret koko matkalla. Toinen silmiin osunut asia on etuvaihtajan vaijerikannakkeen ja etuhaarukan jarruletkun kannakkeen kiinnitys pop-niitin näköisellä systeemillä. Etuvaihtajaa ei ole tulossa, joten pitää katsoa uskaltaisiko sen poistaa.

Kiekot ovat myyjän mukaan tubeless compatible, mitä kyselin vielä uusiksi kun katsoin kuvista että reiäthän siellä kehällä on. Tilasin kuitenkin. No, kai se tarkoittaa että ne saa tubeless mallisiksi konversiokitillä.

Saa nähdä uskaltaako tuolla ajaa ilman VTT:n testejä :-)

Tässä painot, joku voi kommentoida säästikö tässä nyt oikeasti mitään.

Runko 1370g
Haarukka 569g
Etukiekko 650g
Takakiekko 799g (eli taita kiekot olla ihan samat ja painoero on vain vapaarattaasta)
Ohjaustanko 136g
Pikalinkut 105g
Satulaputki 200g
Ohjauslaakeri (ylä- ja alapää) 113g
Stemmi 149g
Satulaputken kiinnike 30g

Sitten lisää osia tilaileen. Ja voitte varautua kokoomisvaiheessa melko moneen kysymykseen.

(punainen on oikeasti tummempi kuin kuvassa)

----------


## toripolliisi

Tässä vielä kun ollaan projektin lähtökuopissa niin kysytäänpä vielä, että:

Rungon vaikutus käytettävyyteen. Jos pysytään yleisimmissä merkeissä, kuten TREK,CUBE,SPESSU,yms niin onko rungon iällä hirveästi merkitystä hyvään lopputulokseen pääsemikseksi.. Tai no  :Leveä hymy:  Tällä foorumilla hyvä on vähän eri asia kuin mikä minulle.. Eli onko runkojen painot tullut merkittävästi kevyemmiksi, sanotaanko vaikka 10vuodessa? Oletuksena on levyjarrullinen ALUMIINIrunko. Entä onko iäkkäämpi runko rajoittava tekijä rakentelussa? Esim. keskiönlaakerin/ohjainlaakerin suhteen? keula valinnoissa?

Kovasti olen ollut aloittelemassa projektia, mutta olo on kuin lapsella karkkikaupassa  :Leveä hymy:  Ongelmaksi tuntuu muodostuvan se, että miten saada kaikki toimimaan yhteen. Jos oon ihan rehellinen niin tieto on todellakin lisännyt tuskaa! Pelkästään keulan valinnassa pitää huomioida puolen kymmentä eri asiaa ennen kuin sitä voi edes alkaa miettimään runkoon! Vähän käytettynä kun yrittää ostaa niin keulat tuntuvat olevan 1.5" 20mm akselilla, rungot 1 1.8" ja kiekot 9mm akselilla  :Leveä hymy:  tähän ku alkaa sit miettiin muita palikoita niin kevät tulee todella nopeasti! Mut mukavaa tämä on. Sitä vaan pitäis ottaa se ensimmäinen askel tuntemattomaan, eli ostaa joko keula tai runko, ja sit elää valinnan mukaan.

----------


## GynZi

> Rungon vaikutus käytettävyyteen. Jos pysytään yleisimmissä merkeissä, kuten TREK,CUBE,SPESSU,yms niin onko rungon iällä hirveästi merkitystä hyvään lopputulokseen pääsemikseksi.. Tai no  Tällä foorumilla hyvä on vähän eri asia kuin mikä minulle.. Eli onko runkojen painot tullut merkittävästi kevyemmiksi, sanotaanko vaikka 10vuodessa? Oletuksena on levyjarrullinen ALUMIINIrunko. Entä onko iäkkäämpi runko rajoittava tekijä rakentelussa? Esim. keskiönlaakerin/ohjainlaakerin suhteen? keula valinnoissa?



Itse en lähtisi kovin paljoa ikäv.. iäkkäämpää runkoa hankkimaan ellei se ole todella hyvä ja halpa, kun bike-discountista saa satasella levyjarrullisen alumiinirungon, jos CUBE käy. Tämä oli oma lähtökohtani kun rakensin nykyisen 29erin, keulan hankin kaveriksi fillaritorilta ja kaikki osat mitä en omistanut jo valmiiksi tilasin bike-discountista, muut purin vanhasta pyörästäni. Ei se ehkä tosiharrastajan standardien mukaan mikään huippupyörä ole, mutta itse olen ollut siihen tyytyväinen ja eikös se ole pääasia?  :Hymy: 

Vanhempi runko saattaa periaatteessa jonkun verran vaikuttaa mm. keulan valintaa, jos siinä ei ole alunperin ollut joustokeulaa niin sellaisen laittaminen joko tekee ajamisesta vähän vähemmän täydellistä. Tai sitten ei. Runkoon kuin runkoon saa taakse levyjarrun jos siinä ei alunperin sellaista ole ollut. Edellisessä pyörässäni käytin vuoden verran a2z:n levyjarruadapteria ilman mitään ongelmia, vaikka täälläkin epäiltiin että niitä saattaisi ilmetä.

Tätä hommaa ei kyllä opi kuin rakentamalla. Tämä oli nyt neljäs pyörä jonka kokosin alusta asti ja vasta nyt voin sanoa tehneeni suurimman osan oikein, toki pyörässä on jotain mitä aion muuttaa kunhan budjetti sallii, mutta näillä mennään siihen asti  :Hymy:

----------


## A.B.

> Tästä
> http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/showthread.php?49650-Viisaita-kysymyksi%E4-talvity%F6matka-maastopy%F6r%E4ily
> käynnistynyt talvityömatkapyörä- ja vähän maastopyöräprojekti. Hankitaan sitten myöhemmin se täysjousto jos maasto tuntuu kivalta paikalta.
> 
> Jotta jotain jännitystä saadaan hommaan niin päätin koota ekan kerran pyörän itse ja vielä lisää jännitystä tilaamalla Kiinakuitua. Tässä olisi Kiinasta tullut satsi noin 1350euroa sis kuljetukset, alv ja tullit (tietysti täysin rehellisesti maksettu...). Runkona ja tilauspaikkana mbtr keskustelussa hyväksi havaittu
> 
> ...
> 
> (punainen on oikeasti tummempi kuin kuvassa)



Uteliaisuus heräsi, mikä oli tuo hyväksi havaittu tilauspaikka ja rungon tyyppi?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Antza44

Kuinka kova runko tuo On-One Lurcher 29ER on ajella verrattuna "merkki" pyörien kuiturunkoihin tai kiinan kuiturunkoihin verrattuna. Paljonko 19.5" stand over mahtaa olla? Nyt on hintaa rungolla 399,99£/€473,79 eikös tässä kesällä ollut jossain huippu tarjouksessa?

----------


## Plus

Tässä projektissa komennetaan x.9 vaihtajaa ja maastopakkaa runkovivuin. Polvi ei ole sinkulointikunnossa niin piti jotain keksiä jämäosista Cross-checkin ympärille.

----------


## Uomo

En mä osaa ku noita vanhempia fillareita kasailla, ni kasataan yks sellanen lisää. Osia puuttuu vielä, mutta tarkoitus onkin saada pyörä ajokuntoon vasta ensi kesäksi.

----------


## frp

> Uteliaisuus heräsi, mikä oli tuo hyväksi havaittu tilauspaikka ja rungon tyyppi?



Paikkoja on paljon, sieltä mtbr.com keskusteluista löytyy.
xmiplay.com ja peter nimisen henkilön kanssa asioin. Osasi hyvin englantia, vastailee erittäin nopsaan ja kaikki on toistaiseksi pitänyt mitä lupasi. Mutta kootessahan sen vasta näkee ja ajaessa.

----------


## Aakoo

No tällainen siitä sitten tuli:


Kaapelit on vielä päättämättä ja säädöt tekemättä. Jotain oleellista vielä puuttuu, eli kiekot. Bike24 unohti sitten laittaa nippelit pakettiin mukaan, tulee joskus ensi viikolla...Sen jälkeen vaan lokarit kiinni ja pääsee työmatkaa veivaamaan.

Vaikka fillarin kasaamisessa nyt ei juuri mitään taitoja tarvitse, niin on se silti hemmetin mukavaa puuhaa. Näkee kerrankin jotain konkreettista työn tulosta.

----------


## Plus

> Tässä projektissa komennetaan x.9 vaihtajaa ja maastopakkaa runkovivuin. Polvi ei ole sinkulointikunnossa niin piti jotain keksiä jämäosista Cross-checkin ympärille.



Valmista tuli:



XT-etuvaihtaja ei mahtunut lokarien kanssa, joten käytin sitten Suntour Blazea. Hommansa hoitaa sekin, ja näyttää lisäksi sirommalta.

----------


## JackOja

^tyylikäs. Pidän!

Osanottoni polven johdosta  :Irvistys:

----------


## Justiina

^^ On kyllä nätti!  :Hymy:  Oman Surlyn kasauskuume kasvaa kohisten...

----------


## ptaipale

Navetassa oli maannut ainakin 15 vuotta Vaeltaja, jonka lankomiehen naapuri peruutti takakiekostaan kieroksi. Ryhdyin käyttöönottoprojektiin, jossa ensimmäiseksi piti avartaa takahaarukkaa niin, että siihen mahtuu uusi takanapa (vanha Torpedo oli 116 mm leveä ja uusi saman firman eli SRAMin versio 132 mm). Tässä väännetään fillaria rautakangella avarammaksi. Varmistin laudoilla ja puristimilla, että putket taipuvat oikeasta kohtaa eli hitsaussaumat eivät repeä.



Ja kyllähän siitä ajokelpoinen pyörä tulikin! Itse asiassatodella kiva kruisailla, eilenkin sillä kertyi kolmisenkymmentä kilometriä.



Tämä ei siis ollut täydellinen restaurointi, vaan rungossa on vanha maalipinta ja tarrat jne. Muuten pyörä on alkuperäisessä kunnossa mutta takakiekko, vaihteet, ketjut ja renkaat on vaihdettu.

Muita kuvia: https://plus.google.com/photos/10087...02399077233409

----------


## syklopaatti

> "XC-pyörää" pitää pikkuhiljaa rakennella "sohvan" kaveriks. 
> 
> Aihio hommatttu.
> 
> 
> Nyt on jo ohjaamon osia saapunut.
> 
> 
> 
> vielä puuttus muutama oleellinen komponentti ,mutta hiljaa hyvä tulee.



Hiljaa hyvä tulee mjoo. :Leveä hymy:  Piti olla koko talven kaikessa rauhassa projekti ,mut valmista tuli jo nyt.

Laitetaan tännekin pari kuvaa ja oleellisimmat komponentit.





Osalistaa:
Runko-Yeti Ars-5 2010
Ohjainlaakeri-Cane Creek
Keula-Fox talas rl 140mm
Kammet-Sram XX1 175mm 32 piikkinen ratas
Kiekot- Spank Oozy AL 26 kehät ja Hope pro II Evo navat
Jarrut-Magura MT6 160/180mm
Satula-RCZ Saddle race
Stemmi-Fun funduro 45mm 0 astetta
Tanko-Easton Havoc carbon 760mm
Tolppa-Specialized Command Post black lite 100mm
Gripit-raceface
Polkimet-Shimano XT- Trail
Pakka-Sram 1070 10 speed 11-36
Takavaihtaja- Sram x9 type2
Triggeri-Sram x9
Kumit: Continental Mountai King 2,4 black Chili
Paino-jotain n. 12.5kg polkimineen

On kyllä sanottava ,että trailipyötäks jossa on 127mm takajoustoo niin menee alaspäin nopeesti. 67 asteen keulakulma kyllä auttaa siinä.
Hyvä pyörä tuli rakennettua josta on iloa vielä pitkäks aikaa. Menee aikalailla ketterämmin kun enduro evo ainakin ylämäessä ja voi olla jopa ,että syrjäyttää evon lenkkipyöränä tyystin. Se tietäs sit alamäkipyöräprojektia. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

Onkos foorumin Lurcher-kuskeilla ollut ongelmia satulatolpan ylhäällä pysymisen kanssa? Muuten oiva laite, mutta tolppa ei tunnu pysyvän aloillaan. Jotain tolpan asentamiseen tarkoitettua töhnää pistin väliin mutta ei tunnu auttavan.

----------


## toripolliisi

Syklopaatti; magia Yeti! Mahtava lisä tuo sininen sopivassa suhteessa. Peukku!

----------


## Kivelae

Siitäpä lähtis talvipöörä-proggis. Kaverilla lojui aihio varastossa tyhjänpanttina, joten lunastin sen pois hyvään hintaan, ilmaseks.
Projektin ensimmäinen vaihe taitaa olla tolpan irroitus, tuntuis olevan meleko jämäkästi hitsautunut kiinni.
Muuten suunnitelmissa riisua ainakin eturieskat minimiin, ehkä jopa sinkuloida. Kattellaas nyt.

----------


## Aakoo

Ja valmista tuli, kun sain vihdoinkin nippelit käsiin ja sain kiekot kasattua. Kyllä taas kelpaa työmatkaa ajella. Mitäköhän sitten seuraavaksi projektiksi...?

----------


## Ansis

Jostain se on Santa Cruzin 29er projekti aloitettava  :Leveä hymy: 


Vähän on tavaraa vielä maailmalla, mutta tulossa päin jo....tai siis runko EHKÄ vasta joskus kuukauden päästä.
Tuleva syntymäpaino pitäisi olla noin 10,5kg

----------


## syklopaatti

> Jostain se on Santa Cruzin 29er projekti aloitettava 
> 
> 
> Vähän on tavaraa vielä maailmalla, mutta tulossa päin jo....tai siis runko EHKÄ vasta joskus kuukauden päästä.
> Tuleva syntymäpaino pitäisi olla noin 10,5kg



Onneks olkoon jo etukäteen. Odottavan aika on pitkä.
Mikä Cruzin runko ja minkävärinen on tulossa?

----------


## Ansis

> Onneks olkoon jo etukäteen. Odottavan aika on pitkä.
> Mikä Cruzin runko ja minkävärinen on tulossa?



Tulee Tallboy LTc sillä uudella sinisellä värillä

Jaahas, kaikki muut osat rupeaa jo olemaan paitsi jarrut ja itse runko. Laskujen mukaan kiekoista piti tulla noin 1580g painoiset mutta punnitsin ne ja syntymäpainoksi tulikin 1770g
...siniset teipit tilattu jo kehiin  :Leveä hymy:   Ei ollut muuten mikään maailman helpoin homma löytää valkoisia pinnoja. Kaikki nettikaupat täynnä mustia ja kirkkaita, mutta valkoisia DT Swissin tai Sapimin ei oikein missään. Lopulta löytyi bike-componentista...

----------


## toripolliisi

Hävettää laittaa, mut nyt on siis ensimmäisen kerran kasattu maasturi alusta loppuun. Kaikki toimii ja voi hyvin. Jämä osista kasasin pelkästään myyntiin, ja kaupaksihan tuo meni samointein, eli taas on pikkuisen ylimääräistä pääprojektia varten. Seuraavaksi olisi tarkoitus rakentaa puolisolle jo parempi maastopyörä.. Mut tää oli loistava harjoitusyksilö. Anteeksi jo valmiiksi  :Leveä hymy: 

Osalista:

Alivio, Alivio, Alivio, Altus, Suntour XCM v2  :Vink:  Dont hate the game, hate the player!

----------


## EePee

No niin, nyt on pojan 14 vuotislahja eli uusi täpäri valmiina. Pysyi järki mukana projektissa. Kierrätysosien vuoksi tuli vielä 3x9 voimansiirrolla, edessä notkuu Rokkarin Revelation RL ja takana DT:n M212. Tangon päästä näyttää vielä puuttuvan tulpat tästä kuvasta ja polkimet vaihtuvat flätteihin, kun kuulemma lukoilla ajaa maastossa vain vanhat sedät..

----------


## frp

Kiinakuituprojektini etenee hitaasti mutta varmasti. Eilen laitoin bottom bracketin ja kammet paikalleen. Jäi vähän mietityttämään, että onko normaalia kampien pyöriminen hiukan naheasti heti uutena? Ei niissä nyt mitään hirveitä voimia tarvita, mutta ei ne mitenkään täysin vapaan oloisesti pyöri. Jos vaikka vähän tökkää vauhtia niille niin kyllä se liike heti loppuu kun irrottaa. Tosin naheilta ne bb laakerit tuntu ennen asennusta sormilla pyöritellessäkin. Kyseessä E*thirteen XCX+ kammet ja saman valmistajan XC+ BB ja selkeiden ohjeiden mukaan asentelin. Momenttiavain ei valitettavasti sopinut mukana tulleeseen bb työkaluun, mutta eipä löysääminen/kiristely tuntunut tuohon asiaan vaikuttavan..

?

----------


## Kemizti

> No niin, nyt on pojan 14 vuotislahja eli uusi täpäri valmiina. Pysyi järki mukana projektissa. Kierrätysosien vuoksi tuli vielä 3x9 voimansiirrolla, edessä notkuu Rokkarin Revelation RL ja takana DT:n M212. Tangon päästä näyttää vielä puuttuvan tulpat tästä kuvasta ja polkimet vaihtuvat flätteihin, kun kuulemma lukoilla ajaa maastossa vain vanhat sedät..
> 
> *kuva pois*



ihan pakko kysyä, että kuin pitkä teijän 14vee oikein on? vai saako kuvakulma vaan pyörän näyttään tooosi korkeelta..

----------


## crcm

> Kiinakuituprojektini etenee hitaasti mutta varmasti. Eilen laitoin bottom bracketin ja kammet paikalleen. Jäi vähän mietityttämään, että onko normaalia kampien pyöriminen hiukan naheasti heti uutena? Ei niissä nyt mitään hirveitä voimia tarvita, mutta ei ne mitenkään täysin vapaan oloisesti pyöri. Jos vaikka vähän tökkää vauhtia niille niin kyllä se liike heti loppuu kun irrottaa. Tosin naheilta ne bb laakerit tuntu ennen asennusta sormilla pyöritellessäkin. Kyseessä E*thirteen XCX+ kammet ja saman valmistajan XC+ BB ja selkeiden ohjeiden mukaan asentelin. Momenttiavain ei valitettavasti sopinut mukana tulleeseen bb työkaluun, mutta eipä löysääminen/kiristely tuntunut tuohon asiaan vaikuttavan..
> 
> ?



Itse tuossa taannoin pähkäilin samaa uuden GXP ohjainlaakerin kanssa. Päädyin kiristämään kammet siten, että molemmilta puolilta runkuttamalla ei välystä tuntunut. Pyöriminen tunttui silti hieman nihkeältä.

----------


## jaakko.k

jotain ensi kesäksi :Hymy:

----------


## Ansis

Jaahas ja Tallboy-projekti otti taas pienen askeleen eteenpäin (siis tosi pienen). Vähän vaan kiekkojen ja keulan värispeksailua.

----------


## MRa

Mitäs sitä muuta kuin että valkoinen on uusi musta.  Paha aavistus on, että, kyl on taas tulossa magee SC.  Onko kyseessä sininen LT?

----------


## Ansis

> Mitäs sitä muuta kuin että valkoinen on uusi musta.  Paha aavistus on, että, kyl on taas tulossa magee SC.  Onko kyseessä sininen LT?



Juu tulee se kuituversio sillä vaalean sinisellä värityksellä.

----------


## frp

> Kiinakuituprojektini etenee hitaasti mutta varmasti. Eilen laitoin bottom bracketin ja kammet paikalleen. Jäi vähän mietityttämään, että onko normaalia kampien pyöriminen hiukan naheasti heti uutena? Ei niissä nyt mitään hirveitä voimia tarvita, mutta ei ne mitenkään täysin vapaan oloisesti pyöri. Jos vaikka vähän tökkää vauhtia niille niin kyllä se liike heti loppuu kun irrottaa. Tosin naheilta ne bb laakerit tuntu ennen asennusta sormilla pyöritellessäkin. Kyseessä E*thirteen XCX+ kammet ja saman valmistajan XC+ BB ja selkeiden ohjeiden mukaan asentelin. Momenttiavain ei valitettavasti sopinut mukana tulleeseen bb työkaluun, mutta eipä löysääminen/kiristely tuntunut tuohon asiaan vaikuttavan..
> 
> ?



Itse itselleni vastaten. Purin sitten vielä ja hommasin sopivat adapterit momenttiavaimeen. Siivosin liikarasvat pois ja kokosin noin 0,2 milliä pienemmällä spacerilla ja oikeilla momenteilla. Kyllä lopputulos muuttui selvästi paremmaksi. Jos ennen sai täysillä pyöräyttämällä meneen kammet kierroksen niin nyt menee 4 kierrosta.

----------


## toripolliisi

Nyt alkaa olemaan palikat kasassa seuraavaa projektia varten.

Runko: Felt q520 17.5" 2010
Keula: Rock Shox Recon 
Jarrut: Avid Juicy 3.5
Levyt: 160mm
Vanteet: Alex Rims en24
Kumit: Schwalbe Smart Sam + Schwalbe tube av 14 extra light
Kammet+BB: Deore
Ketjut+pakka: Deore
Vaihtajat: XT
Vaihtajan vivut: etu XT/Taka ?

----------


## Avokid

Minulla on ollut 2003 vuonna ostettu Trekin 820 mallin maastopyörä täysin säälimättömässä ajossa lähes koko ajan. Pyörän ovh. oli silloin 400€ ja osasarjat voi veikata siitä. Käytännössä kuitenkin vain kaupunki- ja retkeilykäyttöä.
Pyörän olen pessyt ja huoltanut ehkä viisi kertaa koko aikana ja osia on tullut uusittua sen mukaan mitä vanhoja on hajonnut sen mukaan mistä halvimmalla saa ( eli Biltemaa yms. ). Pyörällä on ajettu tuhansia ja tuhansia kilometrejä. Esimerkiksi viime talvena tyttöystävä ajeli sillä toista tuhatta kilometriä läpi talven.

Vuosi sitten tuli mieleen ajatus muuton jälkeen maastopyöräilyn kokeilemisesta kun sitä en ollut oikeastaan koskaan kokeillut. No pyörä oli vielä muualla, joten en päässyt toteuttamaan ideaani pyörän palauttamisesta maastomuotoon. 
RSTn surkean joustohaarukan olin vaihtanut jo vuosia sitten halvimpaan Surlyn teräshaarukkaan mitä löysin.
Kesän alussa tuli tilattua setti kamaa muihin pyöriin ja ostin samalla kerralla halvimmat järkevän oloiset maastorenkaat (X-King), jotta voisi kokeilla tätä pyörää maastossa ( maastorenkaita pyörässä ei ole ollut n. 9 vuoteen. ).

Sain lokasuojat, tarakan, etulaukun, lukon poistettua, vaihdettua renkaat ja korjattua 3v toimimattomana olleen etuvaihtajan uuteen (mallia Biltema) ja ei muuta kuin radalle. Pari ryhmärymistelyä nyt kokeneena uskalsin vähän pistää osia tilaukseen ( koska jotenkin uuden pyörän osto ei vain kuulostanut kivalta idealta vielä tässä vaiheessa ) ja nyt on sitten tarkoitus luoda vanhasta Trekistä kunnon työkalu maasto-ajoon, jotta saa kasattua kokemusta harrastuksesta ja siitä minkälainen pyörän olisi hyvä olla.

Tässä on lähtökohta:


Maastoajossa todettuja vikoja oli vaikka kuinka: murtunut vanne, vaihtimet eivät toimi kunnolla, vaijerit jumittelee, jarrut jumittelevat, keula "joustaa" eteenpäin ( onkohan kaikki laakerinkuulat tallella.. ), jäykällä keulalla on todella rankkaa ajaa täysjoustojen perässä, ruosteiset ja kolhiintuneilla pedaaleilla ei meinaa jalat pysyä paikallaan, puhumattakaan nousukahvojen vaarallisuudesta. Mutta muuten pyörä on tosi hyvässä kunnossa  :Vink: 

Pitää tästä lähteä hakemaan osia postista ja tietysti ensimmäisenä takaiskuna on sen tajuaminen, että eihän tuossa pyörässä ole levyjarruille reikiä takana, mutta katsotaan mitä saadaan aikaiseksi. Tulossa on ainakin hydrauliset levyjarrut, uudet vaihtimet, Rockshocin Gold 30 keula, takapakkaa jne. Kiekot sentään löytyi käytettynä ja uudempi penkki varastosta  :Hymy:

----------


## kauris

Rungossa täytyy olla paljon tunnearvoa, kun moiseen ryhdyt. Moni olisi varmaan jättänyt tuon entiselleen ja entiseen käyttötarkoitukseen tarakoineen ja muineen ja säästänyt rahat kokonaan uuden ostoon. Toki siihen menis ehkä vähintään 600-700 euroa rahaa mutta rahaa ja aikaa ja caivaa menee tuohon sinunkin projektiin eikä pienellä rahalla lopputulos ole ehkä kummoinen. Toisaalta projektiketjuhan tämä oli  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> ...ensimmäisenä takaiskuna on sen tajuaminen, että eihän tuossa pyörässä ole levyjarruille reikiä takana...



http://www.wiggle.co.uk/a2z-universal-disc-mount/

----------


## Avokid

> Rungossa täytyy olla paljon tunnearvoa, kun moiseen ryhdyt. Moni olisi varmaan jättänyt tuon entiselleen ja entiseen käyttötarkoitukseen tarakoineen ja muineen ja säästänyt rahat kokonaan uuden ostoon. Toki siihen menis ehkä vähintään 600-700 euroa rahaa mutta rahaa ja aikaa ja caivaa menee tuohon sinunkin projektiin eikä pienellä rahalla lopputulos ole ehkä kummoinen. Toisaalta projektiketjuhan tämä oli



Emäntä oli vähän sitä mieltä, että minulle kolme pyörää riittäisi, joten pääsen huomattavasti pienemmällä hellasäröllä kun vain vaihtaa kaiken siinä vanhan rungon ympärillä uuteen  :Vink: 

Levyjarruja vielä ootellaan, mutta sitten kun projekti on valmis, niin alkuperäisistä osista on jäljellä vain runko, stemmi, ohjaustanko ja satulaputki..

JakcOjan mainitseman adapterin löysin itekin jo eilen, mutta koska tämä on projektiketju, niin katsotaan ensin mitä saan ite aikaiseksi koska tuokaan adapteri ei sopisi ilman viilailua paikalleen  :Hymy:

----------


## GynZi

> JakcOjan mainitseman adapterin löysin itekin jo eilen, mutta koska tämä on projektiketju, niin katsotaan ensin mitä saan ite aikaiseksi koska tuokaan adapteri ei sopisi ilman viilailua paikalleen



Itse asentelin tuon samaisen adapterin vanhaan teräsrunkoiseen konaan, ja kaikki tarvittava viilailu oli rautasahalla pienen alumiininpalasen katkaiseminen. Jarru toimi moitteettomasti sen ajan kun pyörä oli käytössä.

----------


## Pave

Maantiesinkula puuttuikin vielä valikoimasta...
 Väittävät, että vastavärit sopivat keskenään yhteen, mutta tällä kertaa ampui kyllä punaisen osuus selkeästi yli...  :Nolous: 
No, eipä löytynyt tallin hyllystä sopivampia, näillä mennään.



Joo, on se päässyt pitkäksi...

----------


## Jooseppi

> Emäntä oli vähän sitä mieltä, että minulle kolme pyörää riittäisi, joten pääsen huomattavasti pienemmällä hellasäröllä kun vain vaihtaa kaiken siinä vanhan rungon ympärillä uuteen 
> 
> Levyjarruja vielä ootellaan, mutta sitten kun projekti on valmis, niin alkuperäisistä osista on jäljellä vain runko, stemmi, ohjaustanko ja satulaputki..
> 
> JakcOjan mainitseman adapterin löysin itekin jo eilen, mutta koska tämä on projektiketju, niin katsotaan ensin mitä saan ite aikaiseksi koska tuokaan adapteri ei sopisi ilman viilailua paikalleen



Mun mielestä sun projekti vaikuttaa kyllä ihan hyvälle jos kerta tuosta rungosta tykkäät. Laitat vaan kelvollista palikaa kiinni niin kyllä siitä maastopyörä tulee ja sillä on hyvä aloitella maastopyöräily.
Kannattaa muuten vaihtaa stemmi, ohjaustanko ja satulatolppakin samantien kevyempiin ja maastokelpoisiin osiin.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Ei todellakaan kannata uusia 10 vuotta vanhaan alurunkoon kaikkia osia, jotta sillä pääsee kokeilemaan maastoa. Osien hinnalla saa kevyesti paremman kokonaisen pyörän.

----------


## Jooseppi

> Ei todellakaan kannata uusia 10 vuotta vanhaan alurunkoon kaikkia osia, jotta sillä pääsee kokeilemaan maastoa. Osien hinnalla saa kevyesti paremman kokonaisen pyörän.



Paha sanoa kun ei tiedä budjettia. Ei tämä välttämättä ole kallis projekti, kun vanteetkin on käytettynä hommattu jne. Kohtalaiseen maastopyörään saa kuitenkin laittaa sen 700€..

----------


## Avokid

> Ei todellakaan kannata uusia 10 vuotta vanhaan alurunkoon kaikkia osia, jotta sillä pääsee kokeilemaan maastoa. Osien hinnalla saa kevyesti paremman kokonaisen pyörän.



No siis kaikkia osiahan en ole vaihtamassakaan tässä vaiheessa. Vuosien varrella suurin osa on jo vaihdettuna. Nyt vain sitten listalla on keula, takapakka, vaihdevivut, vaijerit ja jarrut. Joista niistäkin ainoastaan jarrut ja keula olisi jäänyt vaihtamatta jos pyörän olisi halunnut taas hyvään iskuun. 

Jos kuskilla on 10kg ylimääräistä painoa, niin en mä usko että lähden grammoja viilaamaan.  :Hymy:  Mutta onko noiden ohjaustangon, stemmin tai satulatolpan vaihtamisesta mitään sen suurempaa hyötyä?

----------


## Jooseppi

> No siis kaikkia osiahan en ole vaihtamassakaan tässä vaiheessa. Vuosien varrella suurin osa on jo vaihdettuna. Nyt vain sitten listalla on keula, takapakka, vaihdevivut, vaijerit ja jarrut. Joista niistäkin ainoastaan jarrut ja keula olisi jäänyt vaihtamatta jos pyörän olisi halunnut taas hyvään iskuun. 
> 
> Jos kuskilla on 10kg ylimääräistä painoa, niin en mä usko että lähden grammoja viilaamaan.  Mutta onko noiden ohjaustangon, stemmin tai satulatolpan vaihtamisesta mitään sen suurempaa hyötyä?



Voihan se olla lillukanvarsia kokonaisprojektissa, mutta voi putkiosissa jonkin verran painoa säästää. Stemmi ja ohjaustanko vaikuttaa aika paljon ajoasentoon, siihen kannattanee panostaa ja kokeilla että mikä olisi hyvä. Ohjaustangolla on aika paljon vaikutusta ainakin siihen, miltä pyörä tuntuu alamäessä. Leveämpi ohjaustanko luo enempi itsevarmuutta alamäessä.

Edit: Millaiset vanteet hommasit?

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Mutta onko noiden ohjaustangon, stemmin tai satulatolpan vaihtamisesta mitään sen suurempaa hyötyä?



On sikäli, että metalli, etenkin alumiini väsyy ja murtuu ennen pitkää. Riippuu toki käytön rajuudesta onko riski merkittävä. Jos lenkkivauhdit pysyy maltillisina, niin en minä niitä putkiosia vaihtaisi ennen kuin tuntuu/näkyy jotain vikaa. Ja sama toki koskee itse runkoa. Kyllä niitäkin menee poikki ihan ajamalla.

----------


## Avokid

> Paha sanoa kun ei tiedä budjettia. Ei tämä välttämättä ole kallis projekti, kun vanteetkin on käytettynä hommattu jne. Kohtalaiseen maastopyörään saa kuitenkin laittaa sen 700€..



Kävin koeajamassa Cannondalen 26" ja 29" reilun tonnin rungot ennen päätöstäni. Ne ne olisivat vaihtoehdot olleet uutta ostaessa. En minä 700€ uutta maastopyörää olisi kuitenkaan ostanut.
Nyt kuitenkin rahaa menee alle 500€ ja pääsen värkkäämään ihan itse pyörää. Nyt jos harrastus lähtee liikkeelle tuolla, niin ensi vuonna sit alennusmyyntien alettua voi pistää vaikka sen reilut 1500€ pyörään.

Tarkoituksena on tutustua lajiin rauhallisesti eikä lähteä kokeilemaan rajoja. Kaipaan enemmänkin tehokasta treeniä ja liikkumista luonnossa kuin äärimmäistä nopeutta ja jännitystä. Niin paljon olen pyörällä ajanut, että se tuntuu helpolta ajaa, kuin käsien ja jalkojen jatkeelta, eikä ekoilla lenkeillä ole sille puolelle tullut tarvetta säätää. Sitten säädetään jos tarvetta tulee.

Jotkin bontragerin superstockit vanteet nuo ovat ja maksoivat muutaman kympin.

----------


## Avokid

Projekti etenee ja nyt on eilisen ja tän päivän säätöjen jälkeen takapakka, takavanne ja keula vaihdettu + erinäistä pientä huoltoa ja purkamista tehtynä. Koska alkuperäisessä keulassa oliva in 63mm jousto ja tässä uudessa on 80mm, niin keula on selvästi loivemmalla kulmalla. Etenkin verrattuna jäykkään keulaan, joka taisi ollakin hieman lyhyempi kuin mitä alkuperäinen joustokeula.
Alla myös kuva tuosta takapään levyjarru-ongelmasta. Ihan ei ole reijät kohdallaan Aviksen levareille  :Hymy:

----------


## FRE_A_K

> Alla myös kuva tuosta takapään levyjarru-ongelmasta. Ihan ei ole reijät kohdallaan Aviksen levareille



Eikös nuo reijät ole tarakalle? Ei ainakaan näytä IS2000-paikalta..?

----------


## Avokid

> Eikös nuo reijät ole tarakalle? Ei ainakaan näytä IS2000-paikalta..?



Aivan! That's my point  :Vink:

----------


## Kemizti

> Aivan! That's my point



sulla on kuitenki tuossa (uudessa?) vanteessa jarrupinta, pidä v-jarru takana ja laita levy vaan eteen, etujarrulla se vauhti tapetaan, takajarrulla vaan pidetään suuntaa..  :Vink: 

ja pääset halvemmalla, paitsi jos se jarru on jo ostettu..

----------


## Avokid

Joo jarru on tottakai ostettu jo. Mun mielestä koko projekti olis liian helppo muuten. Kyllähän jokainen nyt pyörän yhteensopivista osista saa koottua  :Hymy:

----------


## Kemizti

Missäspäin sä tota rojektia teet? 

ammattitaitoinen alumiinihitsari kyllä leipoo tuohon sun runkoon jarruadapterin sillai kiinni, että saa jarrun suoraan oikein kiinni.. vähän sähkölinnunkakkaa ja a'vot..

----------


## Hillo

Tai sitten voit laittaa tämmöisen. Itselläni toiminut hyvin vanhassa sotaratsussa. http://www.wiggle.co.uk/a2z-universal-disc-mount/

----------


## Kemizti

> Tai sitten voit laittaa tämmöisen. Itselläni toiminut hyvin vanhassa sotaratsussa. http://www.wiggle.co.uk/a2z-universal-disc-mount/



totahan joku tarjos jo edellisellä sivulla.. koitin keksiä jotain vaihtoehtoista.. :P

----------


## Hillo

No niinpä näkyy. Olisi voinut vain sanoa että pojot tuohon suuntaan. Pahoitteluni tuplasta ja kiitos oikaisusta.

----------


## Avokid

> Missäspäin sä tota rojektia teet? 
> 
> ammattitaitoinen alumiinihitsari kyllä leipoo tuohon sun runkoon jarruadapterin sillai kiinni, että saa jarrun suoraan oikein kiinni.. vähän sähkölinnunkakkaa ja a'vot..



Tampereella, mutta siis haluan nyt ensin itse katsoa saanko kehitettyä jotain tuohon itse. Sitten katsotaan niitä järkeviä vaihtoehtoja. Kiitoksia vain neuvoista  :Hymy:

----------


## Avokid

Pari kysymystä, mistä oli jo aikaisemminkin jotain puhetta. Jos nyt halvalla sais jostain tarjouksesta uuden stemmin ja uuden satulatolpan, niin kannattaako vaihtaa? Onko tuossa jotain turvallisuusriskiä, että tuollainen 10v vanha stemmi tai satulatolppa katkeaisi? Noilla ei nyt ole hirveän rankkaa ajoa vielä ajettu, mutta jos parilla kympillä saa lisää turvaa niin se on sen arvoista. Muuta etua tuskin uudella tolpalla ja stemmillä tuskin saa.

----------


## Jooseppi

Nyt on oma maastopyöräprojekti polkaistu käyntiin. Tarkoituksena olisi saada kasaan hyvä do-it-all-pyörä. Pitäisi olla hyvä ajaa polkuja, alamäkeen, pivot-cuppia ja pitkiä maastopyörä tapahtumia/kisoja/lenkkejä. Rungoksi tulee SC Heckler vm2014 27,5" ja vanteetkin on nyt speksattu. Kehiksi tulee WTB i23 ja navoiksi SRAMIn x7 tai x9, en muista kummat. Ja nippanappelit oli jotkut kevytversiot että saadaan paino pidettyä järkevänä eikä menetetä mitään kestävyydessä. Vaihdevivut ja vaihtajat aika perussettiä, taakse slx+ ja vivut deoren vivut. Eteen tulee 3 rieskaa ja vaihtaja on joko deore tai slx, riippuen siitä käykö vanha kama vai ei. Nuo uudet Deoren vaihdevivut on kyllä hyvät! Yhdessä koeajopyörässä oli nuo kiinni ja tykästyin heti, ne on kevyet ja napakat käyttää. Kammetkin Deorea. Isoin kysymys kuuluukin, että mikä keula? Itse suosisin rokkaria, kun sitä pystyy laillisesti Kuopiossa huollatamaankin, mutta ei Foxikaan todellakaan poissuljettu vaihtoehto ole. Rokkarilta olen miettinyt Sektor Goldia, Revelation RCT3:a sekä uutta Pikeä. Tai sitten joku foxi  :Leveä hymy:  Kaikki 150 millisiä, sektor on aika budjettikeula mutta kaiketi ihan hyvä sellainen. Revelation kiinnostaisi tällä hetkellä ehkä eniten, painokin pysyisi kurissa eikä hintakaan ihan mieletön ole. Pike voi olla mun ajoihin pikkaisen överi, mutta lienee oikeasti jo helvetin hyvä kapine. Tai sitten joku foxi  :Leveä hymy:  Olisiko jollaine näkemystä asiasta, mikä olisi paras vaihtoehto tässä tapauksessa?

----------


## Iglumies

Pikelle ääni, Revelationikin käy kunhan siinä on ainakin 15mm läpiaxeli

----------


## Jooseppi

> Pikelle ääni, Revelationikin käy kunhan siinä on ainakin 15mm läpiaxeli



Äbsölyyt. Pitää etsia paras ratkaisu kokonaisvaltaisesti. Keula ei saisi olla liian painavakaan, ettei pyörästä ihan mahdottoman painava tulisi. Eikä tietysti saisi olla aivan liian kalliskaan, eikä huono jotta sen vaihtamiselta vältyttäisiin.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Xfusion sweep 27.5. 

http://www.xfusionshox.com/product/f...specifications

----------


## snowfake

Tällä viikolla pitäisi saapua Coticin Roadratin runko. Nyt pitäisi speksata että mikä vaihtaja (1x10 setuppia ajattelin) ja mitkä kiekot. Käyttö sitä työmatkaa sakkolenkillä ja ilman.

Noita Shadow+ -vaihtajia mietin niin pysyisi ketjukin paikallaan, eihän sitä koskaan tiedä mitä reittiä tulee baarista oikaistua kotiin  :Vink:  Tai jos tuohon joskus innostumaan toiset kiekot cyclorenkailla... Mutta mites tuo Zee, sitä saisi 11-34 (vai olikohan 11-36:llekin)?

Entäpä sitten kiekoiksi, vähän speksailin alustavasti Mavic Crossoneja, 2085g per pari ja kai nuo tuollaista työmatka/baari-enduroa kestäisivät...

----------


## Jooseppi

> Xfusion sweep 27.5. 
> 
> http://www.xfusionshox.com/product/f...specifications



Muuten olisi hyvä, mutta epäilyttää tuo huollattaminen kesken ajokauden. Tai siis sen hankaluus, jos/kun ajan keulan solmuun, niin sit se pitäis lähettää jonnekkin ja ja ja. Mutta ei mahdoton idea, minkähän hintainen tuo on?

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

> Muuten olisi hyvä, mutta epäilyttää tuo huollattaminen kesken ajokauden. Tai siis sen hankaluus, jos/kun ajan keulan solmuun, niin sit se pitäis lähettää jonnekkin ja ja ja. Mutta ei mahdoton idea, minkähän hintainen tuo on?



Fillariosahan noita myy ja huoltaa. Hintaa ja saatavuutta kannattanee sieltä kysyä, arvioisin että 500-600e, siis melkein sama kuin pike tarjouksessa.

----------


## Jooseppi

> Fillariosahan noita myy ja huoltaa. Hintaa ja saatavuutta kannattanee sieltä kysyä, arvioisin että 500-600e, siis melkein sama kuin pike tarjouksessa.



Nopsaan vilkaisin, niin saatavus taitaa maailmanlaajuisesti olla vähän heikkoa. Se ei sinänsä haittaa, runkokin on vielä matkalla muutaman kuukauden.. Tässä prokkiksessa yhtenä tavoitteena olisi saada kasaan suht huoltovarma/helppo paketti joka kallistaisi vaakaa valtamerkkien puoleen. Mutta mietitäänpä vielä.

----------


## AK-87

> Tällä viikolla pitäisi saapua Coticin Roadratin runko. Nyt pitäisi speksata että mikä vaihtaja (1x10 setuppia ajattelin) ja mitkä kiekot. Käyttö sitä työmatkaa sakkolenkillä ja ilman.
> 
> Noita Shadow+ -vaihtajia mietin niin pysyisi ketjukin paikallaan, eihän sitä koskaan tiedä mitä reittiä tulee baarista oikaistua kotiin  Tai jos tuohon joskus innostumaan toiset kiekot cyclorenkailla... Mutta mites tuo Zee, sitä saisi 11-34 (vai olikohan 11-36:llekin)?
> 
> Entäpä sitten kiekoiksi, vähän speksailin alustavasti Mavic Crossoneja, 2085g per pari ja kai nuo tuollaista työmatka/baari-enduroa kestäisivät...



Tervetuloa kerhoon  :Hymy:  Mun sinkuloitu Roadrat on palvellut parisen vuotta arkipyöränä oikein hyvin. Talveksi vaihtuu vain nastat alle ja stemmi kääntyy nostaen stongaa hieman.

Kokemusta ei noista kiekoista ole, mutta voisin kuvitella toimivan aivan hyvin Roadratissa. Mulla on itse kasatut WTB SpeedDisc + XT + DT Revolution. Niin ja stemmiksi kannattaa sitten jo valmiiksi varata pari senttiä lyhyempi, kuin mitä olit alunperin ajatellut...  :Hymy:

----------


## frp

Luvattuja tarkempia kokemuksia kiinakuitu-täysjäykkä-talvityömatkapyörä projektista. Mtbr.com keskustelujen perusteella päädyin tuohon runkoon (057) ja ostopaikkaan joka oli peter niminen myyjä xmiplay.com sivustolla. Vastaili meileihin muutaman minuutin viiveellä ja englanti oli ok, joten helppo oli vääntää paketti kasaan. Sieltä tuli kiekot, runko, satulatolppa pidikkeineen, stemmi, ohjaustanko, headset, etuhaarukka halutulla tavalla pinnoitettuna (kiiltävä vai matta ja maalaukset saa lisähintaan). Hintaa kertyi kuljetuksien, alv ja tullien jälkeen noin 1350 ja toimitus oli erittäin nopea eli noin viikko maalauksien tekemiset ja sitten noin viikko matkalla.

Havainnot:
Runko 1370g 
+ kevyt hintaansa nähden
+ virheettömät sileät pinnat
+ rungon sisäiset kaapeloinnit
+ vaihdettavilla osilla pikalinkku tai läpiakseli taakse (otin molempia kahdet)
+ renkaat täsmälleen keskellä eli mittatarkkuus pääosin hyvä
- sisäisissä vaihdekaapeloinneissa valmiiksi johteet eli vain kaapeli menee läpi mikä hieman panee miettimään mitä tehdään kun se sisäinen kuori kuluu pilalle (ilmeisesti sen saa pois poraamalla päistä irti ja sitten voi laittaa oman kuoren läpi)
- pikalinkkukiinnitykselle vaihdettaessa piti vähän siivota ylimääräistä maalia/epoksia pois ennen kuin sovitepalat asettui nätisti
- mukana tulleen headsetin yläpää meni runkoon jonkun 0,2 milliä liian alas niin että välyksiä riittävästi kiristettäessä tiiviste meni liian tiukasti runkoa vasten eikä ohjaus kääntynyt kunnolla. Tämä aiheutti kokemattomalle kokoajalle melko pitkät päänvaivat kunnes jonkun headset valmistajan sivuilta huomasin, että niihin valmistetaan ohuita sovitepaloja ja tein sitten sellaisen itse jostakin autotallista löytyneestä ohuesta rst-levyn palasta kulmahiomakoneella ja dremelillä. Olisi ihan kiva jos tuommoisia säätöpaloja tulisi headsetin mukana jos niitä kerran tarvii.
- tarpeeton korvake etuvaihtajalle menevää kaapelia varten joka on ehkä hieman amatöörimäisesti pop-niitin näköisellä systeemillä rungossa kiinni

Haarukka 569g
+ yhteensopivan näköinen rungon kanssa muodoltaan!! (yleisin vaiva mun mielestä täysjäykissä maastopyörissä on runkoon sopimattomat haarukat)
+ rengas asettui täysin keskelle
- etulevyjarrun kiinnityskohdissa on jotain pientä heittoa kun kiristäessä meinaa väkisin vähän liikkua sivulle, useamman yrityksen jälkeen onnistuin kiristään paikalleen niin että jäi oikeaan asentoon
- korvake etujarrun hydraulikaapelia kiinni samanlaisella amatöörimäisen näköisellä popniitilla kuin rungossakin etuvaihtajan kaapelin korvake

Etukiekko 650g
Takakiekko 799g (eli taita kiekot olla ihan samat ja painoero on vain vapaarattaasta)
+ ei turhia tarroja
+ kevyet hintaan nähden
+ tubeless compatible (mitä se sitten tarkoittaakaan? ainakin yhdellä teipillä tuntuu toimivan ja hyvin napsahti kohdilleen tubeless compactible kumit)
+ navoissa sentään oli valmistajakin yms merkitty (Novatec) joten niihin löytyy ohjeita ja varaosia tarvittaessa
- 19mm sisäleveys taitaa olla liian vähän oikeille maastokäyttäjille, työmatka ja kevyt maastokäyttöni tuskin ongelma
- painerajoitus rajaa käytön vain maastopyöriin

Satulaputki 200g
Satulaputken kiinnike 30g
+ ei valittamista mutta olisi varmaan pitänyt minun ajoasentoa varten ottaa setbackillä oleva, nyt meni satula aika taakse

Stemmi 149g
- headsettiä vasten kiristyvä reuna ei ollut suora vaan ottaa kiinni vain edestä ja takaa, toimii se niinkin mutta kyllähän sen pitäisi kai antaa tasainen tuki headsetin ylimmälle osalle
- ruuvit kiristyksen jälkeen eri syvyydellä 
- en suosittele!

Ohjaustanko 136g
Pikalinkut 105g
Ohjauslaakeri (ylä- ja alapää) 113g
Satulaputken kiinnike 30g
+ näistä ei mitään erityistä sanottavaa (paitsi ohjauslaakerista se mitä rungon yhteydessä jo tuli kerrottua)

Yleiset havainnot:
+ tärkeimmissä osissa oli laminoitu tuotantonumeroinnit ja tarkastusmerkintä tarroja oli ilmeisesti ihan EU vaatimusten mukaisesti
- mitään käyttöohjeita tai edes valmistajatietoja ei ollut missään osassa eli kaikki näyttää täysin nimettömiltä

Lisäksi sitten tilasin saksasta loput osat eli voimaansiirto ja jarrut 2014 XT palikoita paitsi keskiö ja kammet e*thirteen XCX+ sekä racefacen narrow-wide eturatas 34 piikkiä. Satula SQLab 611 (maantiepyörästä jo tuttu). Racing Ralph kumit ja talveksi IcoSpikerProEvot.

Kokonaishinta nousi jonnekin 2500e tienoille, mikä sisältää jo kahdet kumit, varaketjut, Stanin tubeless kamaa moneenkin pyörään ja rasvoja yms moneen pyörään.

Kokonaispainoksi tuli 8,8kg eli mielestäni hyvinkin vähän huomioiden ettei nuo osasarjat, satulat yms ole mitään kevennysosia vaan toimintavarmaa peruspalikkaa.

Ja on se hauska ajaa. Sitäkin on uskallettu jo tehdä. Tuntuu ihan täysjousitetulta maantiepyörän jälkeen jos paineet on alhaalla. Wanhaan halpaan Nishikin 29 maasturiin nähden eroa on melkoisesti jokaisella osa-alueella.

Homma meni lopulta tosi hyvin eli mitään vääriä osia ei tullut tilattua ja säätöä tuli lähinnä ohjainlaakerin asennuksessa ja keskiössäkin vähän. Ei tarvinnut edes mitään uusia työkaluja kun ohjainlaakeritkaan eivät nykyään ole enää mitään runkoon puristettavia ja poljinkeskiöksikin otin perinteisen kierteellisen (rungon saa myös BB30).

----------


## Juha Rämälä

> [COLOR=#333333]Luvattuja tarkempia kokemuksia kiinakuitu-täysjäykkä-talvityömatkapyörä projektista. Mtbr.com keskustelujen perusteella päädyin tuohon runkoon (057) ja ostopaikkaan joka oli peter niminen myyjä xmiplay.com sivustolla. Vastaili meileihin muutaman minuutin viiveellä ja englanti oli ok, joten helppo oli vääntää paketti kasaan. Sieltä tuli kiekot, runko, satulatolppa pidikkeineen, stemmi, ohjaustanko, headset, etuhaarukka halutulla tavalla pinnoitettuna (kiiltävä vai matta ja maalaukset saa lisähintaan). Hintaa kertyi kuljetuksien, alv ja tullien jälkeen noin 1350 ja toimitus oli erittäin nopea eli noin viikko maalauksien tekemiset ja sitten noin



Millaiset tulliprosentit tuli? Teitkö itse tullauksen netissä vai oliko virkailija paikalla ihmettelemässä? Mua peloteltiin hirveillä rangaistustulleilla ja siksi tilaus jäi odottamaan hamaan tulevaisuuteen vaikka samaisen Peterin kanssa postittelin.

----------


## Juha Rämälä

Ainiin. Hieno pyörä.  :Vink:

----------


## simons

Todella kiva malli. Mikä on hinta?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> ...ja siksi tilaus jäi odottamaan hamaan tulevaisuuteen...



Et kai sää ole teräs-Ninerista luopumassa?  :Irvistys:  :Hymy:  :Sekaisin: 


---




> Todella kiva malli. Mikä on hinta?



Johan frp tuon kertoi...





> ...kiekot, runko, satulatolppa  pidikkeineen, stemmi, ohjaustanko, headset, etuhaarukka.... Hintaa kertyi kuljetuksien, alv ja tullien jälkeen noin  1350... 
> 
> ...Kokonaishinta nousi jonnekin 2500e tienoille...

----------


## frp

Tulli pyörän osille on 4% plus alv eli yhteensä 28%. Tullasin netissä mikä onkin käytännössä ainoa tapa jos ei asu pääkaupunkiseudulla, koska se jäi tullattavaksi lentoasemalle Vantaalle. Kiinalaiset tekee laskun sille summalle jolle haluat. Itse tietysti rehellisena kansalaisena maksoin kaiken kuten pitääkin. Toisaalta jos en maksanut niin tuskin mainitisisin sitä tässä. Nettitullaus kyllä teki tullauspäätöksen ihan lennossa, joten joku tietokoneohjelma siellä päätökset teki. Toki niihin varmaan voi tarvittaessa joku ihminen puuttua jälkikäteenkin.

Hinnat löytyy xmiplayn sivuilta ainakin suurin piirtein jos haluaa eri osia katsoa. Maalaus maksoi 65$ eli senkin voi säästää jos ottaa mustana eli hiilikuitu-näkyvissä-lakan-alla-pinnalla. Siitäkin sai muistaakseni valita haluaako tuon perinteisen shakkiruudukon näköisen hiilikuitupinnan vai unidirectional hiilikuitupinnan, jollaisia minun pyörän mustat osat ovat.

Vaikka se palvelu siellä on hyvää ja ystävällistä niin kyllä kannattaa koko ajan varautua siihen, että ongelmien tullessa sieltä ei helposti mitää nkorvauksia tai uusia runkoja saa. Eli halvat hinnat, suurempi riski.

----------


## CamoN

Melko makian näköinen paketti tuohon hintaan. Jos olisi ollut ylijäämäosaa omassa hyllyssä valmiina niin kokonaiskustannuksia olisi tullut tavallaan vielä vähän vähemmän.

Pidän todennäköisimpinä että tuollaista osaa tulee ulos samoista paikoista jotka puskee isoille tunnetuille valmistajille bulkkiosia omalla logolla leimattavaksi. Varmaan siis ihan käypäsiä ja normaalia käyttöä kestäviä palikoita. Toivottavasti ei tosiaan tule mitään takuukeissin tyyppistä tai vastaavaa sitten tulevaisuudessa.

----------


## frp

Itse tehdessä saa aina osat, kuten esimerkiksi satulan, suoraan oikeaksi. Valmiita kun ostaa niin varsinkin satulan joutuu usein vaihtaan.

----------


## snowfake

Jaahans Roadratti tuli... mistäs sit saatais tollaseen "hybridiin" sopivat kammet 1 eturattaalla? Joku ohjain/ketjusuoja pitäis sopia että voi pyhähousut jalas polkasta alepubiin. Nii ja mustat rattaat + kammet. Eikä tartte paljoa painaakkaan  :Vink:  Jotain muuta ku ZEE (aika paksut kammet...) tai Alfine?

----------


## IncBuff

Sram? http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/4...-Firex-11.html

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Sram x01?


Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## Coera

Surly cross-check alkaa olla valmistumaan päin, tällanen siitä sitten tuli. Osina kierrätettyjä Campagnolo Veloceja ja Campyn kiekot, Ritchey WCS putkiosaa, TRP mini-v jarrut sekä XT lukko/flatti polkimet tällaisen kulkimen päätarkoitusta ajatellen. Kiitos Fillaritohtorille kaapelistoppereista, niitä sainkin jonkun aikaa metsästää :-). Headsettiä pitää vielä säädellä tai viedä huoltoon.

Mitoituksen puolesta tuo 54 cm runko näyttäisi tekevän aika agressiivisen asennon, stemi on 90mm koska Surlyssä lienee melko pitkä vaakaputki. No, arvuuttelemalla se eka fillari rakennetaan, eikö? ;-)

----------


## Nisse-setä

Siitä pitäisi alkaa projektoimaan:


Eli ison punaisen S:n Demo 8 runko tilpehööreineen saapui sumujen saarilta, kiitos vaan Freeborn.co.uk. Liikkeessä hukatun Thomsonin tilalle tuli Loaded X-lite tolppa ja iskarin kiinnikkeen nuppineulanpään kokoisesta maalivauriosta hyvityksenä ihka ilmainen spessun Phenom Expert -satula, ovh joku 130 taalaa :Cool: . Lisäksi mukana tuli Cane Creekin tuplatynnyri -iskari sekä ohjainlaakeri ja PF30 -> BSA 83mm keskiöadapteri, tosin harkinnassa laittaa press fit -kupit siitä huolimatta

Osat raapaistaan vanhasta mäkitykistä, poislukien keula joka siinä on 180mm Foxin Van RC2, eli tuplakruunu hakusessa ja harkinnassa marzun 888, miksei myös Boxxer tai Dorado kun Foxin nelikymppistä sekä vanhakoppaista Boxxeria on jo edellisissä pyörissä testattu. Muut osat ovat luokkaa X0 voimansiirto, e13 kammet, ratas ja ohjuri, Formula The One jarrut, Spank/Atomlab kiekot Maxxiksen nakeilla, Renthal fatbar jne.

Pakettia kuoriessa alkoi hertsin verran harmittaa miiiiksi on jo lokakuu  :Vihainen: . Toivotaan että ostoksesta ei paljastu mitään isompaa hazardia, sulovileniä monesti rokotetaan takuuasioiden hoidon suhteen kun on ulkomailta halvalla ostettu, Freepornin palvelu oli erinomaista ostotilanteessa, mutta ongelmien ilmaantuessa liikkeet monesti punnitaan...

TNT:lle pojot toimituksesta, neljässä päivässä runko UK:sta suomeen kuten seurannan aikataulussa lupasivat.

----------


## Snowdog85

Demo runkot on kuuluisi iskareiten katkastamises. Jos joku kaunis päivä ccdb-kin katke siel, kannata osta tommone osa. http://www.hibike.com/shop/product/p...Shaft-kit.html

----------


## Two-Shoes

> Siitä pitäisi alkaa projektoimaan:



Huh huh.. On kyllä jäätävän kaunis runko!

Sent from my C5503 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibsy

> Demo runkot on kuuluisi iskareiten katkastamises. Jos joku kaunis päivä ccdb-kin katke siel, kannata osta tommone osa. http://www.hibike.com/shop/product/p...Shaft-kit.html



Jos oikein ymmärsin tekstisi, niin täytyy sanoa, etten koskaan ole kuullut moisesta. Vai onko tätä tapahtunut maailman cupissa?

Tuskin tarvii harrastajan pelätä, että iskari katkeis. Laitahan kuvaa projektin eri vaiheista.

----------


## teehak

> Siitä pitäisi alkaa projektoimaan:
> 
> 
> Eli ison punaisen S:n Demo 8 runko tilpehööreineen saapui sumujen saarilta, kiitos vaan Freeborn.co.uk. Liikkeessä hukatun Thomsonin tilalle tuli Loaded X-lite tolppa ja iskarin kiinnikkeen nuppineulanpään kokoisesta maalivauriosta hyvityksenä ihka ilmainen spessun Phenom Expert -satula, ovh joku 130 taalaa. Lisäksi mukana tuli Cane Creekin tuplatynnyri -iskari sekä ohjainlaakeri ja PF30 -> BSA 83mm keskiöadapteri, tosin harkinnassa laittaa press fit -kupit siitä huolimatta
> 
> Osat raapaistaan vanhasta mäkitykistä, poislukien keula joka siinä on 180mm Foxin Van RC2, eli tuplakruunu hakusessa ja harkinnassa marzun 888, miksei myös Boxxer tai Dorado kun Foxin nelikymppistä sekä vanhakoppaista Boxxeria on jo edellisissä pyörissä testattu. Muut osat ovat luokkaa X0 voimansiirto, e13 kammet, ratas ja ohjuri, Formula The One jarrut, Spank/Atomlab kiekot Maxxiksen nakeilla, Renthal fatbar jne.
> 
> Pakettia kuoriessa alkoi hertsin verran harmittaa miiiiksi on jo lokakuu . Toivotaan että ostoksesta ei paljastu mitään isompaa hazardia, sulovileniä monesti rokotetaan takuuasioiden hoidon suhteen kun on ulkomailta halvalla ostettu, Freepornin palvelu oli erinomaista ostotilanteessa, mutta ongelmien ilmaantuessa liikkeet monesti punnitaan...
> 
> TNT:lle pojot toimituksesta, neljässä päivässä runko UK:sta suomeen kuten seurannan aikataulussa lupasivat.



Paljonko oli rahti?

----------


## Torspo

> Tuskin tarvii harrastajan pelätä, että iskari katkeis.



Demothan on "kuuluisia" noista ccdb:n katkeamisista. Katkeamiset kai johtuu rungon ominaisuuksista, kuten kieroudesta ja taipumisesta, jotka lisättynä tuohon outoon kiinnityspalikkaan aiheuttaa katkeamisen.

Nyttemminhän tuota iskarin rakennetta on vahvistettu Snowdogin linkin takana olevalla paksummalla varrella.

----------


## Snowdog85

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/9332986/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/10118137/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/9668837/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/7413023/

ei ne ollu mikä wc kuskit vaan iha harrastaji.

----------


## Nisse-setä

Jaa tuliko ostettua paskaa, toivotaan että kestää tai takuut toimii. Kai tuohon saa foxin tai rokkarinkin mutta vaatinee tuon valmistajakohtaisen iskarin takapään "yoke":n.





> Paljonko oli rahti?



50£ huusivat rahdista.

----------


## Snowdog85

Ei see demo runko mitenka huono ajavutelt ole, vaan niiten linkujen liikuminen väänta alkupuristukses iskari sivutain. Ei ole väli mitä iskari käyta, on niil Fox Rc4'si, Elka Stage 5 ja RockShox Vivid'eitäkin katkenu.

----------


## teehak

> Jaahas ja Tallboy-projekti otti taas pienen askeleen eteenpäin (siis tosi pienen). Vähän vaan kiekkojen ja keulan värispeksailua.



Joko Tallboy LT alkaa valmistua?

----------


## Snowdog85

ei sil ole viel runko saapunu postilaatiko  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jinx

Nyt kun opettelin kuvien liittämisen tänne foorumille, niin voikin mässäillä juuri opitulla taidolla. Aluksi täysin uusi projekti. Tainno eihän se nyt uusi ole vaan vanha ja kunnianarvoisa menopelini jonka kanssa on koettu paljon. Ko. fillari on vuosien varrella muuttunut monen monta kertaa, mutta nyt alkaa eläkeläisen muuttumisleikit olemaan loppusuoralla. Enää muuttuminen kauppakassiksi.



Kuva on muuten viime perjantaisesta Vuokatista, viimeiseltä "oikealta" maasturi lenkiltä. Yöllä oli satanut pikkasen lunta. No, projektiin.. Runko muuttuu valkoiseksi, jäykkä keula, "sinkulointi", sliksit... Valmista, joskus.


Mutta sitten kaipaisin foorumin gurujen tietoutta ja mielipiteitä. Kohde on tämä:



"Kun maastopyöräilijä katurassin osti". Kesäkuussa poimin tuollaisen kollegan ladon takaa itselleni työmatkatykiksi. Tykästyin ja lenkkejä tuli tehtyä myös työmatkojen ulkopuolella. Tuosta vaan alkaa vaihteisto pettämään pikkuhiljaa. Alkuperäisistä vaihdevivuista ei ollut jäljellä kuin etuvaihtaja. Takavaihtaja oli korvattu stemmissä kiinni olevalla vaihtajalla, joka on nyt rikki. Pitäisi löytää uusi, mieluiten alkuperäinen vipu viistoputkeen, mutta kaikki käy. Takavaihtajankin voin korvata, koska jos nyt oikein ymmärsin, niin tuossa vaihtajassa ei ole minkäänlaista jousta(!?!?). Vaihdevivun pitäisi pystyä työntämään vaihtajaa (????).

Suurin ongelma on budjetti. Fillari nitkuu sieltä täältä ja toiveissa on ostaa kokonaan uusi käppyräsarvinen 1-2 vuoden sisällä. Siihen asti kuitenkin pitäisi pystyä tuolla tykittämään. Toivoisin siis halpoja ja fiksuja ratkaisuja, millä pärjäisin vielä parisen vuotta. Takavaihtaja/vaihdevipu on nyt se huolenaihe.

----------


## maanma

Vaihteisto kuulostaa Shimano positron ratkaisulta, jossa välityskaapeli on jäykkä. Mikä se ongelma vaihteiston kanssa oikein on? Vaihtaja näistä kai yleensä ensin hajoaa.

----------


## Jinx

> Vaihteisto kuulostaa Shimano positron ratkaisulta, jossa välityskaapeli on jäykkä. Mikä se ongelma vaihteiston kanssa oikein on? Vaihtaja näistä kai yleensä ensin hajoaa.



Vaihtaja nimenomaan on nyt se joka on särki. Itse vaihteistossa ei varmastikaan ole vikaa, vaan ongelmat korjautuvat vivun uusimisella. Ajattelin kuitenkin, että mikäli jostain sattuisin löytämään alkuperäisen runkoon kiinnitettävän vivun, niin onko sekin käypänen tälle vaihteistolle? Vai onkohan jossain vaiheessa fillariin uusittu osia enemmänkin..

Käväsin paikallisen fillarikauppiaan luona kysymässä huoltoa pyörälle. Hän kävi katsomassa huollettavaa ja totesi siinä olevan jonkun ranskalaisen vaihdesarjan, jota Peugeot käytti pyörissään vaan muutaman vuoden. Se ei ollut Shimanoa. Hän ei siis halunnut ottaa pyörää huollettavakseen, koska varaosia ei ole saatavilla.

----------


## Ansis

> Joko Tallboy LT alkaa valmistua?



Tänään just soittelin Sportaxiin ja kyselin, että missäs runko menee ja vastaus oli, että saattaa olla runko ens viikolla Suomessa (jos kaikki tullijutut jms menevät niinkuin pitäisi)

----------


## Jumo

> Vaihtaja nimenomaan on nyt se joka on särki. Itse vaihteistossa ei varmastikaan ole vikaa, vaan ongelmat korjautuvat vivun uusimisella. Ajattelin kuitenkin, että mikäli jostain sattuisin löytämään alkuperäisen runkoon kiinnitettävän vivun, niin onko sekin käypänen tälle vaihteistolle? Vai onkohan jossain vaiheessa fillariin uusittu osia enemmänkin..
> 
> Käväsin paikallisen fillarikauppiaan luona kysymässä huoltoa pyörälle. Hän kävi katsomassa huollettavaa ja totesi siinä olevan jonkun ranskalaisen vaihdesarjan, jota Peugeot käytti pyörissään vaan muutaman vuoden. Se ei ollut Shimanoa. Hän ei siis halunnut ottaa pyörää huollettavakseen, koska varaosia ei ole saatavilla.



Käytä sitä opittua kuvien liittämistaitoa ja otappa lähikuva siitä vaihtajasta ja vivuista, joku foorumilla osaa varmaan sitten auttaa paremmin.

Katso nyt ensihätään vaikka tuolta:  http://www.pyoratohtori.fi/

----------


## Jinx

Ei juma. Ihminen voi olla joskus tollo. Menin kuvailemaan tarkemmin takavaihtajaa ja mitäs siinä lukikaan; "Positron". Eli kyseessä onkin ilmeisesti Shimano. Myös vaihdevivustakin oli kulumisen läpi tuo sama teksti hahmoteltavissa. My bad.

Kuvaa. Laitan kun availen tuota tietsikkaa seuraavan kerran.

----------


## TIMOJABUMBA

Maantieprojekti alkaa pikku hiljaa käynnistymään. Alkaa suurin piirtein osat olemaan tiedossa/hallussa lukuunottamatta runkoa. Runko valinnassa loppusuoralla Cervelo s2 tai r3 2013. Voimansiirtona Ultegra di2, joka uppoisi nätimmin s2 runkoon...  :Sekaisin:  Pitkään mietin noita kiinarunkoja, mutta alkaa olemaan hintaa noilla kevyemmillä di2 rungoilla veroineen, maalauksineen jne. 1000€, niin en nää järkeä ostaa sellaista. Projekti 2 käynnistyi jo, kun otin talviteloille Somec ysärialurungon. Se on ollut sinkulana, mutta olen päivittämässä sitä ylijäämäosilla enemmän "racing-henkisemmäksi".

----------


## kauris

Uusi S3 ei olis enää hirveästi (suhteellista) kalliimpi kuin R3. Toki tonnista aletaan jo olemaan kaukana.

----------


## HuhtisMTB

Mites te projektoijat, oletteko kaikki omat ohjainlaakerinne runkoon laittaneet? Taitaa olla se vaikein osa pyörän kokoamista?

----------


## Kemizti

Itellä on "yleismallin" ohjainlaakeriprässi, m16 kierretanko, jossa erikokoisia "prikkoja" erikokoisille ohjainlaakereille, toisen pään mutteri kiinteäksi hitsattu, toinen pää irtoaa.. toimii..

----------


## mhelander

^ samanlainen viritys täällä. Jos jaksais vielä väsätä holkit joilla tanko/pultti pysyis tasan keskellä puristettavaa laaakerikuppia. Ja että muistais puristaa yks kerrallaan...

Sent from my Lumia 1020 using Tapatalk

----------


## duris

Itse asensin ohjainlaakerin teräsrunkoon vasaralla, hyvä tuli. Seuraavaksi voisi varmaan prässin ostaa, kun noita muutamalla kympillä näyttää saksanmaalta löytyvän.

----------


## Mihail

Ihan vaan vinkalla olen vedellyt laakerit paikoilleen.

----------


## Tank Driver

Kumivasara. Väittävät ettei väkivalta ratkaise mitään...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## JackOja

> Mites te projektoijat, oletteko kaikki omat ohjainlaakerinne runkoon laittaneet?



Kyllä.





> Taitaa olla se vaikein osa pyörän kokoamista?



Oho... en huomannutkaan  :Nolous:

----------


## kmw

Kyllähän mää kaikkea ruuvailen ja säädän, mutta ohj.laakerin olen ammattilaisella laitattanut. Jatkan samaalla linjalla.

----------


## asb

> Kyllähän mää kaikkea ruuvailen ja säädän, mutta ohj.laakerin olen ammattilaisella laitattanut. Jatkan samaalla linjalla.



Miksi?

----------


## JarkoH

Yllättävän helposti tiukkakin leekeri uppoaa paikoilleen, kun on käyttänyt palikat pakkasessa/hangessa ennen asennusta. Science is magical! Kokeilkaa, jos ette usko.
Kierratankoa, muttereita ja prikkoja sitten avuksi, jos oikein kunnolla ahdistaa.

----------


## HuhtisMTB

Ok, kiitos vastauksista. Ehkä mä jossain vaiheessa itse uskallan yrittää...

----------


## AK-87

Mä olen yksi Suomen epäteknisimmistä ihmisistä ja olen silti onnistuneesti prässännyt ohjainlaakerin paikalleen kolmeen fillariin. Ei ole siis mikään Ameriikan temppu...

----------


## Jarko

Kaverilta sain etummaisena olevan mustan Tunturi Vipin:


Siitä purin turhat kilkkeet pois:

Ja ostin Tarjoustalosta nastarenkaat 10e/kpl:




Vielä hain uudet kiekot Biltemasta ja runkolukon Prismasta, niin alkaa talvimankeli hahmottua (joo satula on miten sattuu):


Keskiöön en ole ikinä pyörässä koskenut, se olisi kans kiva vaihtaa kampien/polkimien/eturattaan kanssa. Ja lokasuojat olis pop.

----------


## JackOja

> ...alkaa talvimankeli hahmottua...



Polkimet kannattaa vaihtaa  :Vink: 





> ...Ja lokasuojat olis pop.



No miksi sä otit ne pois sitten? Älä vaan mitään muovihirvityksiä laita noiden kromattujen sijaan.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Kesä meni Kona-aihiota ettiessä ja näytti jo että pitää ostaa joku korvike. Vaan viimein löyty. Tavoite oli löytää vanhempi alurunkoinen mutta loppuviimein talliin ilmestyi tuoreehko Unit vaihde optiolla. Näillä näkymin kasaan tään ekana kokojäykäksi sinkulaksi, vähän niinkö tehas on aatellutkin, ja keväällä roiskasen paikalleen jousikeulan sekä 1x9/10 vaihteet. Tarkemmin ei osaa vielä osia listata, kattoo nyt että mitä sattuu löytymään järkevään hintaan.

----------


## Jarko

> Polkimet kannattaa vaihtaa 
> 
> 
> 
> No miksi sä otit ne pois sitten? Älä vaan mitään muovihirvityksiä laita noiden kromattujen sijaan.



Kiitos kommentista!

Miksi juuri polkimet nostit esiin noista mainitsemistani keskiö/kammet/polkimet/eturatas?  :Hymy: 

Uudet nastarenkaat kokoa 47-622 ei mahtuneet vanhojen kromattujen lokarien kanssa  :Irvistys:  Harmitti itseäkin. Vinkkejä tyyliin sopivista uusista lokasuojista?

----------


## JackOja

> Miksi juuri polkimet nostit esiin...



*auts* Sanoikko sä jotain polkimista? <menee tsekkaamaan> ...joo-o, näköjään, sorry  :Nolous: 

Toisaalta, viestiäsihän on editoitu tämän jälkeen  :Hymy: 

Mutta joo, hieno uudelleenelvytys ja ne kromilokarit olis ollut... mutta jos ei sovi niin ei sovi...

----------


## Jarko

> *auts* Sanoikko sä jotain polkimista? <menee tsekkaamaan> ...joo-o, näköjään, sorry 
> 
> Toisaalta, viestiäsihän on editoitu tämän jälkeen 
> 
> Mutta joo, hieno uudelleenelvytys ja ne kromilokarit olis ollut... mutta jos ei sovi niin ei sovi...



Muutin kuvien asettelua vielä jälkeenpäin kun ne jotenkin bugitti, mutta kammet/polkimet/eturatas siellä kyllä luki jo alunperin  :Hymy: 

Kiitos kehuista!  :Hymy:  Lokarien poiston lisäksi yksi kiinnikekin kaipasi vähän rälläkkää ennenkuin renkaat meni siististi paikalleen.

Nyt vaan metsästämään sopivia lokareita.

----------


## TimppaK

> Yllättävän helposti tiukkakin leekeri uppoaa paikoilleen, kun on käyttänyt palikat pakkasessa/hangessa ennen asennusta. Science is magical! Kokeilkaa, jos ette usko.
> Kierratankoa, muttereita ja prikkoja sitten avuksi, jos oikein kunnolla ahdistaa.



Pitää laakerikuppeja pakastimessa, lämmittää runkoa hiustenkuivaajalla/kuumailmapuhaltimella, niin asentaminen paikalleen onnistuu ilman työkaluja, varsinkin jos on alurunko. Pikkaisen kolistelee puukalikalla, että ovat varmasti pohjassa. Näin on 3 fillarin  ohj.laakerien kupit menneet kiltisti paikoilleen.

----------


## tchegge_

Pistänpä talviprojektin miettimisen virallisesti käyntiin. 

Houkuttelisi rakennella talven aikana cyclocrossahtava käyttöpyörä maasturin rinnalle. 
Lähtökohdat on samat kuin kaikilla muillakin yksilöllistä pyörää rakentavalla;
- Ehkä teräsrunko
- Mekaaniset levyjarrut
- Nastarengasmahdollisuus

Aika vähän on tähän mennessä tarvinnut speksata voimansiirron ja jarrujen osia niin vertaistuki otetaan hyvillä(tai pahoilla) mielin vastaan.
Nykyisestä maantiepyörästä pystyn luultavasti luovuttamaan osia, esim vanteet, satulan, satulatolpan, ohjainkannattimen ja tangon.

Runko on vielä mietintämyssyn alla muhimassa, mutta laskeskelin muita tarvittavia komponentteja. 
Päivän selailun jälkeen tuli keräiltyä pääosin SRAM-henkinen paketti, tarkoitus olisi saada aikaa kohtuuhintainen, mutta toimiva paketti.

*Jarrut* (x2 kpl)
Avid BB7 Road Disc Brake , tarvitseeko erikseen jarrulaikat, vai tuleeko mukana?

*Vaihteensiirtäjät*
SRAM Apex 10 Speed Shift & Brake Lever 
Black Hoods - Black TriggerPair - Front & Rear

*Etuvaihtaja*
SRAM Rival Black 10 Speed Front Mech 2013

*Takavaihtaja*
SRAM Apex 10 Speed Rear Mech 
 BlackMedium Cage

*Keskiö*
SRAM GXP Team BB Cups 
 BlackEnglish Thread68/73mm(rungosta riippuen)

*Kampisetti*
SRAM Apex White GXP Compact 10sp Chainset 
 110mmBlack175mm50.34t

*Takapakka*
SRAM PG1070 10 Speed Road Cassette

*Navat*
Shimano XT Disc Hub Rear M756 / Sram X.7 Disc 6
  Black32h

Shimano SLX Front Disc Hub M529 / Sram X.7 Disc 6
  Black32h

pinnat+nippelit+työ (kasataan olemassaoleville vanteille)


Olenko menossa kuinka pahasti metsään osavalinnoissa? SRAM houkuttelee lähinnä siksi että Shimanon jaCampan jarrukahvat alkaa olla aika susirumia.  :Hymy:

----------


## Tassu

> Pistänpä talviprojektin miettimisen virallisesti käyntiin.



CC-mielessä olen kyllä täysi noviisi, mutta Sramin kohdalla jotain kokemusta on, joten sram on hyvä valinta. Mulla on itellä lähes täysi setti rivalia, joten suosittelen sitä. Tosin toi takapakka on sulla ymmärtääkseni Force sarjaa eli siinä pystyt (vain) vähän säästään hinnassa, mutta painoa tulee sit vähä enempi.

Vaikka kokemusta ei ole niin hydrauliset levyt vois olla jees. Ihan sen takia, että itellä maasturissa mekaaniset ja niitä saa aina välillä säätää vaikka ajoa on todella vähän.

Ja lopuksi, Sramin käyttis on ainakin meikäläisen mieleen.

Tää sun prokkis kuulostaa ihan kuin mun pyörä eli maantiepyörä /teräsrunko) reilummalla rengastilalla. Ainoa ero on, että mulla vannejarrut.

----------


## tchegge_

> Vaikka kokemusta ei ole niin hydrauliset levyt vois olla jees. Ihan sen takia, että itellä maasturissa mekaaniset ja niitä saa aina välillä säätää vaikka ajoa on todella vähän.
> .



Srammin Hydysetti (kahvat ja jarrusatulat) on Bike-Discountissa 250Eur per rengas, aikalailla yli mun budjetin.  :Vink:

----------


## twentyniner

Bb7 toimii kuin ajatus, hyvä valinta. Itse juuri purin vanhan liian pienen teräsrunkoisen "retkipyörän" atomeihin eli runkoa vaille valmis projekti täällä. Jotain terästä pitäisi löytää alle. Uusi Surlyn Staggler ? Tai jotain sinnepäin tulossa, no hurry  :Hymy:

----------


## snowfake

Huomenna pitäis DHL:n kuskata vielä loput kamat bike-discountista. Tolppa/satula/stemmi on vanhoja peruja, pitää vähän speksata ja punnata että menevätkö vaihtoon  :Hymy:

----------


## Jman

Kuriiri toi eilen vaimon lahjapyöräprojektiin osat. Toki etuvaihtaja väärän mallinen. Doh!

Saa vaimo mennä viikon päästä fittaukseen niin saa säädöt kerralla kuntoon.

----------


## Iglumies

Eilisen keulanvaihdon jälkeen enää X01 ratas ja pienempi bashi (+etuvaihtaja vi##uun) niin alkaa olemaan Mary kasassa.

----------


## Avokid

> Minulla on ollut 2003 vuonna ostettu Trekin 820 mallin maastopyörä täysin säälimättömässä ajossa lähes koko ajan. Pyörän ovh. oli silloin 400€ ja osasarjat voi veikata siitä. Käytännössä kuitenkin vain kaupunki- ja retkeilykäyttöä.
> Pyörän olen pessyt ja huoltanut ehkä viisi kertaa koko aikana ja osia on tullut uusittua sen mukaan mitä vanhoja on hajonnut sen mukaan mistä halvimmalla saa ( eli Biltemaa yms. ). Pyörällä on ajettu tuhansia ja tuhansia kilometrejä. Esimerkiksi viime talvena tyttöystävä ajeli sillä toista tuhatta kilometriä läpi talven.
> 
> Vuosi sitten tuli mieleen ajatus muuton jälkeen maastopyöräilyn kokeilemisesta kun sitä en ollut oikeastaan koskaan kokeillut. No pyörä oli vielä muualla, joten en päässyt toteuttamaan ideaani pyörän palauttamisesta maastomuotoon. 
> RSTn surkean joustohaarukan olin vaihtanut jo vuosia sitten halvimpaan Surlyn teräshaarukkaan mitä löysin.
> Kesän alussa tuli tilattua setti kamaa muihin pyöriin ja ostin samalla kerralla halvimmat järkevän oloiset maastorenkaat (X-King), jotta voisi kokeilla tätä pyörää maastossa ( maastorenkaita pyörässä ei ole ollut n. 9 vuoteen. ).
> 
> Sain lokasuojat, tarakan, etulaukun, lukon poistettua, vaihdettua renkaat ja korjattua 3v toimimattomana olleen etuvaihtajan uuteen (mallia Biltema) ja ei muuta kuin radalle. Pari ryhmärymistelyä nyt kokeneena uskalsin vähän pistää osia tilaukseen ( koska jotenkin uuden pyörän osto ei vain kuulostanut kivalta idealta vielä tässä vaiheessa ) ja nyt on sitten tarkoitus luoda vanhasta Trekistä kunnon työkalu maasto-ajoon, jotta saa kasattua kokemusta harrastuksesta ja siitä minkälainen pyörän olisi hyvä olla.
> 
> ...



Pientä päivitystä projektiin viime viikonlopun jälkeen.

Keula on vaihdettu, edessä levyjarru asennettu, satulatolppa vaihdettu, kiekot, takapakka vaihdettu jne. 
Stemmikin on ostettuna, mutta vielä kaipaa uuden ohjaustangon, koska eihän se vanha ollut tietänkään nykymallinen missä on 31.8mm keskikohta.





Takajarruun on edelleen laittamatta levyjarru ja siksi myös toista vaihtajaa en ole vaihtanut. Ensimmäinen prototyyppi adapterista meni mönkään, koska totesin materiaalina olleen alumiinitangon olevan liian paksua. Kokeilen vielä toista ajatusta ja sitten katsotaan menenkö pelkällä V-jarrulla takana.
Etujarrun tuntuma ja teho on kyllä niin hyvä, että tekisi mieli saada se levyjarru sinne taaksekin.

Sen verran laitoin tavoitteeksi, että kyllä tuo pyörä nyt on yhden Tahko MTB:n on ansainnut  :Hymy:

----------


## Ansis

Vihdoin ja viimein


Pari luurilla otettua kuvaa

----------


## slow

Peukku Avokidin projektille.

----------


## cigant

^Täältä myös

----------


## Jsavilaa

Konaan haalittu osia ja versio 1 on nyt redi to drive.

Alkuun oli ajatus että teen tästä halvalla yksinkertaisen talvisinkulan ja katellaan myöhemmin parempia palikoita jos tuntuu hyvälle. No eihän se suunnitelma ihan toteutunu... Kiekot (XT M785) löytyi fillaritorin kautta ja niiden mukana tuli XTR levyt, XT pakka ja litkutetut Rocket Ronit. Pikku neuvottelun ja budjetin venyttelyn jälkeen onnistuin haalimaan niin ikään torilta XT BL-M785 jarrusetin, XTR M985 Shadow+ takavaihtajan ja XT vivut. Ja pomppukeulakin on ollut varovaisesti kattelussa (mietin kyllä vasta keväälle) mutta osui torilla kohalle passelin oloinen Reba niin semmonenkin on tulossa tänne päin. Kampisetti (FSA Afterburner) sentään oli omassa hyllyssä. Kattoo nyt sinkuloidaanko talvi vai ruuvaanko vaihteet ja keulan samontein kiinni. Ainakaan lyhyt koeajo ei tuonu esille kokojäykän sinkulan ihanuutta.

----------


## Iglumies

No, huomenna voit koittaa oranssia etujoustoa tuohon :Hymy: 
(saattaa olla hiukan turhan vaalea tuohon sävyyn)

----------


## Rufus

Tällaista projektia pukkaa:


Eli "yksilöllinen" teräksinen gravel grainderi levareilla  :Hymy: . Monta vuotta himoinnut tuota runkoa mutta yksivaihteisuus ollut päällimmäisenä mielessä viime vuosina joten jäi hommaamatta kunnes nyt päätin iskeä kiinni kun kerran maastossakin sorruin vaihteisiin ja joustoihin.

Viime kesänä innostuin pyöräretkeilystä ja gravel grindingista ja ajattelin tuon olevan hyvä kompromissi/ratkaisu kumpaankin. Saa nähdä kuin käy  :Hymy:  Ohjainlaakeri on vielä postissa ja kunhan stemmin pituus varmistuu vaihtuu sekin mustaan. Täyspitkät lokarit olisi tarkoitus mahduttaa, kuten myös tarakka laukkuja varten kesäksi. Tolppa on "asennuskorkeudella", ei ihan noin korkealla taida tarvita pitää satulaa  :Hymy:  Evansilta tilasin rungon, kuvissa oli 2013-malli mutta paketista kuoriutui ensi vuoden versio. Sitä en nyt sitten tiedä onko se parempi vai huonompi, tarakan ja lokareiden näkökulmasta varmaan parempi mutta nähtäväksi jää vaivaako takajarrun jäätymisongelmat.

Haastavinta projektissa tähän asti on (budjetin kurissapitäisen lisäksi) ollut etuvaihtaja + ohut teräsrunko-yhdistelmä. Koska halusin hyvän ja modernin vaihtajan ei ole juurikaan muita mahiksia kuin keksiä sovitin olemassa oleville pantakoo'ille. Ratkaisu olikin helpompi kuin kuvittelin: ohut avaruudetin (1 1/8" ~28,6 mm eli melkein 28,9 mm joka on putken halkaisija) ensin pitkittäin puoliksi, sitten poikittain puoliksi ja vähän viilaa teräville reunoille. Aikalailla optimaalinen eikä näytä hullummalta (itse uhrasin nukeproofin turbine-speisserin koska on sopivan ohut ja pystyin käyttämään "olaketta" hyväkseni jotta näyttää nätimmältä). Tietty kaljatölkkishimmityskin onnaa, mutta en ole niiden fani jos vaan voi välttää. 

E: snowfakella hieno Roadrat tuossa yllä, sekin oli "shortlistillä" mutta droppitankokäyttöön ei kyllä siitä rungosta minulle ole. Harmi että lopettivat sen droppitankoversion tekemisen.

E2: tcheggelle: Tilasin BB7:t bike-discountista, levyt ja molemmat adapterit (etu/taka) kuuluivat pakettiin. Vaikuttavat muuten todella tukevilta ja fiksuilta jarruilta ainakin laatikosta ottaessa, edelliset mekaaniset levarini olivat "Biltema"-tektrot vuosituhannen alusta eikä niistä voi kyllä samana päivänä puhua. En tietenkään odota hydraulisten suorituskykyä mutta jos nyt edes puolet siitä saa on odotukset ylitetty.

E3: Hi5Bikesissä on Forcea todella kilpailukykyiseen hintaan, suosittelen visiittiä. Budjetti oli mitä oli alunperin mutta pienellä (heh) lisäsatsauksella sai kyllä aika paljon parempaa. Miljoonalaatikko-osilla täydennettynä loppuhinnaksi jäänee suurinpiirtein sama kuin Croix de fer-kompliitti briteistä - huomattavasti paremmilla spekseillä.

----------


## reappear

> E: snowfakella hieno Roadrat tuossa yllä, sekin oli "shortlistillä" mutta droppitankokäyttöön ei kyllä siitä rungosta minulle ole. Harmi että lopettivat sen droppitankoversion tekemisen.



Coticilta on tulossa droppitankoversio roadratista keväällä. Kyselin kesän lopulla X:n saatavuutta niin kertoivat että se ei tule takaisin mallistoon mutta hieman muunneltu roadrat tulee tilalle.

----------


## Jooseppi

> Pientä päivitystä projektiin viime viikonlopun jälkeen.
> 
> Keula on vaihdettu, edessä levyjarru asennettu, satulatolppa vaihdettu, kiekot, takapakka vaihdettu jne. 
> Stemmikin on ostettuna, mutta vielä kaipaa uuden ohjaustangon, koska eihän se vanha ollut tietänkään nykymallinen missä on 31.8mm keskikohta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Minähän sanoin että hyvä siitä tulee  :Hymy:  Eikun kovaa ajoa vaan, ja sitten tahkolle jos siltä tuntuu. Jos se maastokärpänen isosti puree, niin sulla tulee kuitenkin kaluston uusiminen ajankohtaiseksi tulevaisuudessa, joten teit minusta juurikin oikean ratkaisun. Eikä tainnut olla kallis? Mitäs tykkäät uudesta keulasta?

Ja Ansiksen Tallboy herkisti  :No huh!:

----------


## tsante

Terve!

Ajattelin kunnostaa ikälopun Nopsa Piknikkini hieman parempaan ajokuntoon. Kyllä sillä nytkin juuri ja juuri ajelee, mutta paljon korjattavaa löytyy.



Tarvitsisinkin teidän apuanne osien ja menetelmien valinnoissa!  :Hymy:  Jaottellaas korjauksen paikkoja hieman:

*Vanteet 
*Takavanteesta puuttuu yksi pinna. Pientä kieroutta löytyy, jonkin verran olen onnistunut sitä pinna-avaimella suoristamaan. Etuvanteesta taas puuttuu pari pinnaa ja se on jo paljon kierompi. Viisainta vissiin hankkia uusi etuvanne kokonaan? Entä kuinka takarenkaan kanssa? Ostanko uuden pinnan (tekeekö ihmiset sitä?  :Leveä hymy: ) vai kokonaan uuden vanteen? Jos ostan uuden vanteen, ostanko pakallisen vai ilman?

*Jarrut
*Jarrujen mekaniikka on samanlainen kuin kuvassa:


Lienenkö ostanut vääränlaisiet jarrupalat, en tiedä, mutta joka tapauksessa jarrut tuntuvat kauhean tehottomilta... Vannejarruista kun on kyse, vanteen suoruus varmasti tekee jarruista paremmat käyttää. Kannattaisiko alkuperäisen (kuvan kaltaisen) tilalle hankkia toisenlainen systeemi?

*Keskiö*
Tälle on ehdottomasti tehtävä jotain. Esimerkiksi taaksepäin kammettaessa huomaa helposti, että keskiössä vaikuttaa paljon normaalia suurempi kitka. Mitähän tälle kannattaisi tehdä? Kannattaako itse yrittää vaihtaa osia vai pitäisikö vain viedä huoltoon? Varaosien lisäksi joitain työkaluja olisi vissiin ostettava?


Pyörästä löytyy paljon muutakin rempattavaa, mutta nämä ajattelin ottaa tehtäväksi nyt ensimmäisenä. Arvostan kaikkea neuvoa, jonka pystytte antamaan!  :Hymy:  Tarkoituksena on hoitaa ehostaminen opiskelijaystävällisillä ratkaisuilla (lue: mahdollisimman edullisesti). En siis häpeä kävellä Biltemaan hakemaan osia, joiden tehtävä täyttyy heidänkin laadullaan.  :Leveä hymy: 

Kiitos jo etukäteen mahdollisista vastauksista.  :Hymy:

----------


## Avokid

> Minähän sanoin että hyvä siitä tulee  Eikun kovaa ajoa vaan, ja sitten tahkolle jos siltä tuntuu. Jos se maastokärpänen isosti puree, niin sulla tulee kuitenkin kaluston uusiminen ajankohtaiseksi tulevaisuudessa, joten teit minusta juurikin oikean ratkaisun. Eikä tainnut olla kallis? Mitäs tykkäät uudesta keulasta?



Kyllä Tahko MTB on ensi vuoden tavoitteissa tuolla pyörällä. Sunnuntaina joku 4 tunnin rauhallinen lenkki paljon kokeneemmassa porukassa ei aiheuttanut mitään ongelmia pysyä perässä.
Keula ja levyjarru toimivat loistavasti. Kyllä minä tuon takajarrunkin vielä väsään toimimaan levyjarrulla  :Hymy:  
Metsässä ajelu on ihan naurettavan helppoa joustokeulan kanssa. Ajeltiin muutama sama pätkä aika teknistä maastoa mitä ajoin kuukausi sitten jäykällä keulalla. Tällä kertaa se tuntui huomattavasti helpommalta. Liian helpolta oikeastaan. Keulan nostaminen on kuitenkin selvästi hankalampaa. Pari kertaa vauhti vain tyssäsi kun yritin nostaa keulaa, eikä se noussutkaan samalla tavalla kuin jäykkä keula.

Koko päivitys tulee maksamaan n. 450€, josta keula 230€. Takajarru, takavaihtajan vipu, stemmi ja ohjaustanko on vielä vaihtamatta.

Keulan vaihdon vuoksi aloitinkin lähes heti uuden täysjäykän pyörän speksaamisen osalta, koska jokin yleispyörä pitää olla. Siihen liittyvät jutut löytyvätkin tuolta toisaalta foorumissa. Katsotaan sitten uutta kunnon maastopyörää ensi kesän jälkeen.

----------


## tchegge_

> Tällaista projektia pukkaa:
> 
> 
> Eli "yksilöllinen" teräksinen gravel grainderi levareilla . Monta vuotta himoinnut tuota runkoa mutta yksivaihteisuus ollut päällimmäisenä mielessä viime vuosina joten jäi hommaamatta kunnes nyt päätin iskeä kiinni kun kerran maastossakin sorruin vaihteisiin ja joustoihin.
> 
> Viime kesänä innostuin pyöräretkeilystä ja gravel grindingista ja ajattelin tuon olevan hyvä kompromissi/ratkaisu kumpaankin. Saa nähdä kuin käy  Ohjainlaakeri on vielä postissa ja kunhan stemmin pituus varmistuu vaihtuu sekin mustaan. Täyspitkät lokarit olisi tarkoitus mahduttaa, kuten myös tarakka laukkuja varten kesäksi. Tolppa on "asennuskorkeudella", ei ihan noin korkealla taida tarvita pitää satulaa  Evansilta tilasin rungon, kuvissa oli 2013-malli mutta paketista kuoriutui ensi vuoden versio. Sitä en nyt sitten tiedä onko se parempi vai huonompi, tarakan ja lokareiden näkökulmasta varmaan parempi mutta nähtäväksi jää vaivaako takajarrun jäätymisongelmat.



 Tuota runkoa olen itsekin miettinyt yhtenä vaihtoehtona, nastarenkaiden ja lokareiden yhteensopivuus vähän jäi arveluttamaan muutaman nettijutun perusteella. Minkälainen tila jä haarukan tai takakolmion ja renkaiden väliin?




> E2: tcheggelle: Tilasin BB7:t bike-discountista, levyt ja molemmat adapterit (etu/taka) kuuluivat pakettiin. Vaikuttavat muuten todella tukevilta ja fiksuilta jarruilta ainakin laatikosta ottaessa, edelliset mekaaniset levarini olivat "Biltema"-tektrot vuosituhannen alusta eikä niistä voi kyllä samana päivänä puhua. En tietenkään odota hydraulisten suorituskykyä mutta jos nyt edes puolet siitä saa on odotukset ylitetty.
> 
>  .



Jepu, hyvä tietää, säästypähän pari kymppiä budjetista.  :Hymy:

----------


## Rufus

Enpä tullut mitanneeksi, mittaan seuraavan kerran kun käyn varastossa. Tänään kuitenkin sovitin täyspitkät ja loistavasti mahtuu pyörimään noiden 33- millisten Razejen kanssa. Pikkuisen aiheutti tenkkapoota haarukan levarin puolen kanssa mutta ratkaisin homman kiinnittämällä aisat tarakan kiinnityspaikkaan joka on jarrusatulan yläpuolella. Enää puuttuu ohjainlaakeri ja tankoteipit, sit pääsee tyypittämään.

----------


## TANUKI

Haluaisin tehdä jostain vanhasta dh-fillarista sinkuladroppimasiinan. Enää puuttuu vaan aihio. Ei ketään ole vähään aikaan torien puolella ollut halukas luopumaan romuläjistä jotka olisi aarteita meikäläisille. Jatkoa seuraa  :Vink:

----------


## Rufus

> Tuota runkoa olen itsekin miettinyt yhtenä vaihtoehtona, nastarenkaiden ja lokareiden yhteensopivuus vähän jäi arveluttamaan muutaman nettijutun perusteella. Minkälainen tila jä haarukan tai takakolmion ja renkaiden väliin?



Vajaan sentin verran jää tilaa takakolmion ja renkaan leveimmän kohdan väliin noilla 33 mm Razeilla. Etupäätä en tullut mitanneeksi.

----------


## grep

> Ajattelin kunnostaa ikälopun Nopsa Piknikkini hieman parempaan ajokuntoon. Kyllä sillä nytkin juuri ja juuri ajelee, mutta paljon korjattavaa löytyy



Suoraviivainen ehdotus: Muutama seteli taskuun, Nopsa kainaloon ja uusix-verstaalle. Takaisin valmiiksi huollettun toisen pyörän kanssa.

----------


## Asetyylikoliini

> Evansilta tilasin rungon



Tuliko Evansilta "ready to build" -runko? Ei tarvetta rotsauksiin ym.?

----------


## Rufus

Ei tullut. Rotsattiin ja putsattiin erikseen paikallisessa.

----------


## Asetyylikoliini

> Ei tullut. Rotsattiin ja putsattiin erikseen paikallisessa.



Kiitos tiedosta. Sama runko on tässä alkavan talven projektilistalla.

----------


## Jsavilaa

> No, huomenna voit koittaa oranssia etujoustoa tuohon
> (saattaa olla hiukan turhan vaalea tuohon sävyyn)



Jonku verran vaaleampi on tosiaan kuin Konan väri, mutta ei se mittään kun tuntuu muuten nyt paljon paremmalle/omemmalle ku vähän joustaa.  :Hymy: 

Eli joo, Kona päivittyi ensikesäksi suunnitelluilla hiluilla ennen kuin ehti isommin ajamaankaan. Muutaman lyhyen testilenkin pyörähin jäykkänä sinkulana ja en päässyt yhtään "sinuiksi" ko. setupin kans. Nyt on siis 1x10 vaihteet ja Reba keulilla. Eturattaaksi nappasin Täpäri-Trekiin suunnitellun RF Narrow-widen ja jakkaraksi vaimon pyörästä Pro Kiten. Kammet vaihtuu vielä Shimanoihin, muuta ei ois tähän hätään mielessä...

----------


## Avokid

> Takajarruun on edelleen laittamatta levyjarru ja siksi myös toista vaihtajaa en ole vaihtanut. Ensimmäinen prototyyppi adapterista meni mönkään, koska totesin materiaalina olleen alumiinitangon olevan liian paksua. Kokeilen vielä toista ajatusta ja sitten katsotaan menenkö pelkällä V-jarrulla takana.
> Etujarrun tuntuma ja teho on kyllä niin hyvä, että tekisi mieli saada se levyjarru sinne taaksekin.



Tanko, stemmi ja vaihtaja vaihdettu. Levyjarru asennettu taakse.
Tuohon adapterin etuosaan on tarkoitus vielä luoda kiinnityskohta runkoon, jotta jarru tulee tukevammin kiinni. Nyt se joustaa muutaman millin eteenpäin jarruttaessa.

----------


## Kemizti

> Tanko, stemmi ja vaihtaja vaihdettu. Levyjarru asennettu taakse.
> Tuohon adapterin etuosaan on tarkoitus vielä luoda kiinnityskohta runkoon, jotta jarru tulee tukevammin kiinni. Nyt se joustaa muutaman millin eteenpäin jarruttaessa.



pyöristät vähän muotoja tuosta, vedät värin päälle ja etupäähän paikka kunnon teollisuusklemmarille, niin siinähän se, pisteet toteutuksesta, vielä kun viimeistelet!

----------


## LJL

Levyjarrun asentaminen ei-levyjarrurunkoon on varmasti palkitsevaa, mutta... Sanotaanko vaikka näin päin että itse ostaisin mielummin tilalle jonkin edullisen levyjarruyhteensopivan rungon (esim.: http://www.bike-components.de/produc...ufmodell-.html). Tällä järjestelyllä välttäisi sen riskin, että ei-levyjarrurunko väsähtää väärästä kohtaa kun ei sitä ole levyjarrulle suunniteltu. Voin olla neuroottinen, mutta ainakaan Tahkolle en tuolla sinänsä hienolla tee-se-itse-virityksellä lähtisi.

----------


## Avokid

> Levyjarrun asentaminen ei-levyjarrurunkoon on varmasti palkitsevaa, mutta... Sanotaanko vaikka näin päin että itse ostaisin mielummin tilalle jonkin edullisen levyjarruyhteensopivan rungon (esim.: http://www.bike-components.de/produc...ufmodell-.html). Tällä järjestelyllä välttäisi sen riskin, että ei-levyjarrurunko väsähtää väärästä kohtaa kun ei sitä ole levyjarrulle suunniteltu. Voin olla neuroottinen, mutta ainakaan Tahkolle en tuolla sinänsä hienolla tee-se-itse-virityksellä lähtisi.



No, kyllä tuota tulee testattua jo paljon sitäkin ennen. Jos se kestää Tahkolle asti, niin kestää Tahkonkin. Eikä tarkoitus Tahkollakaan ole painaa pää punaisena, vaan enemmänkin ajella rauhassa ensikertalaisena loppuun asti. Jos tuo adapteri ei kestä Tahkolle asti, niin sit mennään vanhalla V-jarrulla. 

Ja kyllä tuosta rungon vaihtamisesta on jo ollut ennenkin keskustelua tässä ketjussa. Pointti on, että pystyykö tuollaisella 11v vanhalla ruoskalla ajamaan vuoden verran porukkalenkkejä tasavertaisesti  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

Juuen minä millään pahalla/viekkaudella/vääryydellä...  :Hymy:  Ja nätin adapterin olet tehnyt, siitä tunnustusta. Mutta silti sanon, että taluta nyt hyvä mies ainakin se Tahkon loppulasku, hyvänen aika sentään!! Parastasi ajattelen! Just murtui käsi tuossa pari viikkoa sitten ja kyllä terveys on kallis asia. Propellihattu päässä tai ei.

----------


## zwak

> Uudet nastarenkaat kokoa 47-622 ei mahtuneet vanhojen kromattujen lokarien kanssa  Harmitti itseäkin. Vinkkejä tyyliin sopivista uusista lokasuojista?



Täältä löytyy kiiltävää rosteria olevat lokarit:
http://www.gillesberthoud.fr/anglais...ires/index.php
fenders = lokarit -> pair of stainless fenders 700C x 60 with front fender // short + hardwares
tollaiset ja alla on nyt juurikin 47-622 Nokian 106 nastainen. Ja sopii 50-622 Swalbe Marathon Supremekin, isompikin voisi sopia, muttei sovi mun runkoon.)

Noi on pyöreämmät kuin noissa vanhoissa kotimaisissa. Joissain vanhoissa kotimaisissa on yhtä leveitä lokareita, mutta en ole nähnyt kuin pyörätelineissä, roskalavoilla on ollut huonommin tarjolla, ikävä kyllä.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

> Levyjarrun asentaminen ei-levyjarrurunkoon on varmasti palkitsevaa, mutta... Sanotaanko vaikka näin päin että itse ostaisin mielummin tilalle jonkin edullisen levyjarruyhteensopivan rungon (esim.: http://www.bike-components.de/produc...ufmodell-.html). Tällä järjestelyllä välttäisi sen riskin, että ei-levyjarrurunko väsähtää väärästä kohtaa kun ei sitä ole levyjarrulle suunniteltu. Voin olla neuroottinen, mutta ainakaan Tahkolle en tuolla sinänsä hienolla tee-se-itse-virityksellä lähtisi.



Tossahan tuo Sven Nys totesi, että painoero levarillisen ja cantikrossarin välillä on kahden juomapullon verran, eli merkittävä, ja se kaikki ei tule suinkaan pelkistä jarruista vaan myös vahvennetusta rungosta. http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/a...e-zogge-38967/

----------


## Avokid

Lauantain lenkkiä varten piti laittaa pyörä iskuun. Pyöristelyt ja kaunistelut jätetään myöhemmäksi ajankohdaksi  :Hymy:  
On muuten todella tiukasti kiinni. Ei jousta milliäkään eteenpäin.

----------


## lordoosi

> Lauantain lenkkiä varten piti laittaa pyörä iskuun. Pyöristelyt ja kaunistelut jätetään myöhemmäksi ajankohdaksi  
> On muuten todella tiukasti kiinni. Ei jousta milliäkään eteenpäin.



Ei millään pahalla, mutta on tuo kyllä aika hel*#tin ruma kotkaus.

----------


## Avokid

> Ei millään pahalla, mutta on tuo kyllä aika hel*#tin ruma kotkaus.



kiitos, yritin parhaani  :Hymy:

----------


## rannanjärvi

> Ei millään pahalla, mutta on tuo kyllä aika hel*#tin ruma kotkaus.



Ollaanpa sitä nyt piikikkäitä? Itse siirryin aikoinani levyjarrruihin caad2 maastorungolla. Finnpeakilla kävi runko hitsauksessa ja vahvistettiin toki. =) Samalla kun levarin korvake runkoon istutettiin hitsattiin katkennut takahaarukka mallilleen.

----------


## rannanjärvi

Jeps nyt alko projekti budjetti 0 € eli saatetaan ylittää.
Aihio olisi tässä, jos joku tunnistää omakseen saa tulla noutamaan, aihio löytyi lenkin varrelta turtolan ja ohitustien välisen sillan alta lutakon pohjalta, eli on naarattu.

joku vika tässä kuvassa nyt on mutta en osaa sanoa mikä.

----------


## Rufus

Projekti on saavuttanut testiajovaiheen. Stemmi vaihtuu vielä mustaan ja harkitsen myös kompaktidroppia.

----------


## jojo^^

> Jeps nyt alko projekti budjetti 0 € eli saatetaan ylittää.
> Aihio olisi tässä, jos joku tunnistää omakseen saa tulla noutamaan, aihio löytyi lenkin varrelta turtolan ja ohitustien välisen sillan alta lutakon pohjalta, eli on naarattu.
> *kuva*
> joku vika tässä kuvassa nyt on mutta en osaa sanoa mikä.



Vaikkakin olet jostain lätäköstä tuon naarannut niin käsittääkseni syyllistyt jonkin asteiseen rikokseen, jos meinaat tuon itselläs pitää. Tuon kuntokaan ei taida olla ihan niin huono, että menis "vähäarvoisena löytötavarana". Täältä lisää http://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/ajantasa/1988/19880778

----------


## toripolliisi

> Vaikkakin olet jostain lätäköstä tuon naarannut niin käsittääkseni syyllistyt jonkin asteiseen rikokseen, jos meinaat tuon itselläs pitää. Tuon kuntokaan ei taida olla ihan niin huono, että menis "vähäarvoisena löytötavarana". Täältä lisää http://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/ajantasa/1988/19880778



Hommahan selviää nopeasti soittamalla poliisiasemalle ja kysymällä, että onko tämä runkonumero ilmoitettu varastetuksi? Jos ei ole niin sit pyörän pitäminen olisi edes jotenkin hyväksyttävämpää.. Mut ei kai kukaan oikeasti vahingossa hukkaa kohtuu siistiä maastopyörää?!?

----------


## elasto

> Hommahan selviää nopeasti soittamalla poliisiasemalle ja kysymällä, että onko tämä runkonumero ilmoitettu varastetuksi? Jos ei ole niin sit pyörän pitäminen olisi edes jotenkin hyväksyttävämpää.. Mut ei kai kukaan oikeasti vahingossa hukkaa kohtuu siistiä maastopyörää?!?



Se että jotain tavaraa ei ole ilmoitettu varastetuksi ei tarkoita sitä että saat sen itse varastaa.

----------


## toripolliisi

Ei niin, mutta se olisi hyväksyttävämpää.. Ei tarkoita sitä, että itse tekisin niin vaan totesin. Todennäköisesti pyörä päätyisi poliisien huutokauppaan, jos sitä ei ole ilmoitettu varastetuksi. Sieltähän se on sit kätevä käydä ostaan pois. Vai onko se vielä voimassa, että jos kukaan ei kysele tavaraa jonkin tietyn ajan sisällä niin sen voi saada myös sitä kautta itselleen?

Ps: hienoa toimintaa moderaattorilta! Väittävät muka, että modet ei ole mukana hereillä!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TIMOJABUMBA

[IMG][/IMG]

Uusi aihio tulikin suunniteltua nopeammin. No, saa ainakin treinerillä tunteja ennen kevään reissua.

----------


## toripolliisi

Jumaleisson, että on tyylikäs CERVELO!!! PEUKKU!

----------


## keski-ikäinen

Mukava nähdä valkonen Cervèlo vaihteeksi. Melko vauhdikkaan näkönen aihio siinä.

----------


## rannanjärvi

> Ei niin, mutta se olisi hyväksyttävämpää.. Ei tarkoita sitä, että itse tekisin niin vaan totesin. Todennäköisesti pyörä päätyisi poliisien huutokauppaan, jos sitä ei ole ilmoitettu varastetuksi. Sieltähän se on sit kätevä käydä ostaan pois. Vai onko se vielä voimassa, että jos kukaan ei kysele tavaraa jonkin tietyn ajan sisällä niin sen voi saada myös sitä kautta itselleen?
> 
> Ps: hienoa toimintaa moderaattorilta! Väittävät muka, että modet ei ole mukana hereillä!



Jeps, kiitosta palutetaan naarattu fillari poliisin varastoon ja mietitään toimivampia projekteja jatkossa. Suuret kiitokset kaikille asiin kantaa ottaneille.

----------


## TIMOJABUMBA

Hätänen kokoominen eiliseltä ennen f1 aika-ajoja. Täytyy vaihtaa trainerikiekot alle ennen kuin tufot kuoriutuu enempää ja jatkaa säätämistä. 7.05kg kuvan kokoonpanossa.

----------


## Jussi K

Mun citymaasturi, GT Team Avalanche. Ilmapallorenkaat ja mopon tanko.



Asensin taakse levyjarrun, kun Big Apple oli vähän liian iso

----------


## Juha_H

Nippareilla kiinnitetty jarrusatula tuo todellisen pro-meiningin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mhelander

> Nippareilla kiinnitetty jarrusatula tuo todellisen pro-meiningin





Tuolla satulalla pysynee kunnes takajarru pohjassa pysähtyy ylämäkeen... Kyseessä lienee kokeilu, vaihtamalla nippari vaikkapa napavaihteisen jarrukahvan pantaan niin on jo parempi.


Sent from my Lumia 1020 using Tapatalk

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Mun citymaasturi, GT Team Avalanche.



Yksi aikakautensa halutuimmista rungoista ja raiskattu tommosella levyjarrulla. Tuo pyörä taisi maksaa uutena liki 10000 markkaa täydellä xtr-osasarjalla.

----------


## Kemizti

Jaaha, alkaa projektin osat oleen hallussa runko-keula-kiekkosettiä lukuunottamatta.. eli oikeesti aikapaljon vielä puuttuu..

jotain kuvina:






Klikkaamalla saa kuvat isommiksi jos kiinnostaa..

Kuvista puuttuu vielä 10v Shadow+ SLX vaihtaja ja 11-36vauhtinen pakka..

Tuonnempana saapuvaksi odotellaan runkoa (laakereineen), keulaa, kampisettiä ja kiekkosettiä (4,8" renkaineen)

Lisää kuvia viimeistään kokoamisvaiheessa..  :Vink:

----------


## yyri

Nyt kun ton ponin on saanut kunnostettua, alkoi toinen projekti eli tuntan 28" herrasmiespyörä jossa takana duomatic napa. Mitä suosittelette renkaiksi tohon, koko 47-622 originaalina. Schwalben road cruiser? Kesäpyöräksi tulee.

----------


## toripolliisi

Vaimolle maasturi -projekti etenee hyvää vauhtia. Kultaisia vaihdevaijerinkuoria odotellessa, muuten paketti alkaa olemaan kasassa. Osalistan laitan ku pyörä on täysin valmis.

----------


## Pexi

Onpa nätti maasturi syntymässä! Mutta rälläkkä on liian pieni pyörähommiin.

----------


## toripolliisi

Sääntö 1! Siivoa aina ympäristö ennen kuin otat kuvaa foorumille  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## msb

Tuollaista Tunturi Matrixx Kayapóa olisi tarkoitus päivittää nykyaikaisemmilla osilla. Stemmi, tanko, tupet ja renkaat odottelee jo kotona, satulakin löytynee varastosta. Osasarja jarruineen ja kiekot on tulossa. Lisää kuvia blogissa: http://www.umpimahkaan.fi, päivityksiä voi seurata FB:ssä tykkäämällä https://www.facebook.com/umpimahkaan

Edelliset omistajat eivät ole ketjun venymästä välittäneet, joten kun katkenneen tilalle vaihdoin uuden niin ainoat toimivat välitykset löytyi kevyemmästä päästä.

Levyjarrut tulossa, vaihtoehtoina a2z:n adapteri, diy-adapteri, korvakkeen hitsaus kotioloissa tai ulkopuolisella. Mielipiteitä?

----------


## Tank Driver

Diy-adapterit ovat kauniita. Laita sellainen.

----------


## J_K

> Diy-adapterit ovat kauniita. Laita sellainen.



Vain jos muistaa käyttää kiinnityksessä nippusidettä.

----------


## msb

> Vain jos muistaa käyttää kiinnityksessä nippusidettä.



Löytyisiköhän jostain sinisiä nippusiteitä, jotka käyvät rungon väriin?  :Cool:

----------


## Tank Driver

> Löytyisiköhän jostain sinisiä nippusiteitä, jotka käyvät rungon väriin?



Tokmanni myy 500kpl lajitelmaa, jossa on monia eri värejä. Samasta paikasta löydät myös projektin vaatimat naulauslevyt.

----------


## Tomsson

Pieni poikkeava projekti menossa taas. Siniset nippusiteetkin näkyy  :Hymy: 



2x1
XTR
650b

----------


## MRa

Hianosti tunnistaa fillarinkin tosta korvakkeesta ;-)

----------


## snowfake

Pro tip: kun vihdoin saa pyörän ajokuntoon niin kannattaa varmistaa ettei esim. 2 viikkoa aikaisemmin ole vaan sormilla kiertänyt polkimia vähän kierteille ja unohtanut koko hommaa. Tai että kammen ruuvit ois löysällä.

Nimimerkilä Coticin Roadrat ajokunnossa, mutta ensilenkillä tipahti poljin 4km päässä kotoa... taluttelin kotiin ja tuuri kävi, ei mennyt kuin alle puolet kierteistä. Sain jotenkin vielä polkimen osumaan loppukierteille ja jäi sinne, ei kyllä enää uskalla poiskaan ottaa  :Hymy: 

Siitä sitten pari päivää ja pienis tumuissa ajelin siksakkia kotiin niin yhtäkkiä tipahti vasen kampi katuun... noo mikäs parempaa kuin kolmen aikaan yöllä pienessä räntäsateessa asennella osia takaisin, onneksi oli monitoimityökalu repussa ja matka jatkui.

----------


## hemppa

> Pro tip: kun vihdoin saa pyörän ajokuntoon niin kannattaa varmistaa ettei esim. 2 viikkoa aikaisemmin ole vaan sormilla kiertänyt polkimia vähän kierteille ja unohtanut koko hommaa. Tai että kammen ruuvit ois löysällä.
> 
> Nimimerkilä Coticin Roadrat ajokunnossa, mutta ensilenkillä tipahti poljin 4km päässä kotoa... taluttelin kotiin ja tuuri kävi, ei mennyt kuin alle puolet kierteistä. Sain jotenkin vielä polkimen osumaan loppukierteille ja jäi sinne, ei kyllä enää uskalla poiskaan ottaa



Olisit vähän aikasemmin muistuttanut  :Vink:  Kävi just samalla lailla viime perjantaina. Puolet kierteistä enää jäljellä, mutta tuntuis se poljin siellä pysyvän. Avasin tosin kierteet kierretapilla ensin. Jotain tekis kyllä mieli tunkea sinne väliin missä ne kierteet ennen oli, mutta mitä? Liimaa, kierrelukitetta mitä?

----------


## Tomsson

Hieman etupäätä tänään...

----------


## reappear

Olis tarkoootus päivittää veljen teräsrunkoista Marinia, mutta haluaisin pysyä 8-lehtisessä takapakassa. Saako jostain fiksusti osia 8-pakkaiseen settiin? Oikeastaan tarvitsisi vain vaihtajat, vivut ja kampisarjan.

----------


## lai

> Puolet kierteistä enää jäljellä, mutta tuntuis se poljin siellä pysyvän. Avasin tosin kierteet kierretapilla ensin. Jotain tekis kyllä mieli tunkea sinne väliin missä ne kierteet ennen oli, mutta mitä? Liimaa, kierrelukitetta mitä?



Varmasti pitää:http://www.loctite.fi/full-product-l...UID=000001FNOH
Lämmöllä lähtee auki, jos joskus haluaaa vaihtaa poljinta. On vähän tyyristä jos ostaa vaan poljinta varten, mutta voihan sitä laittaa vaikka vittumaisen naapurin lukkonkin.

----------


## slow

> Olis tarkoootus päivittää veljen teräsrunkoista Marinia, mutta haluaisin pysyä 8-lehtisessä takapakassa. Saako jostain fiksusti osia 8-pakkaiseen settiin? Oikeastaan tarvitsisi vain vaihtajat, vivut ja kampisarjan.



Pyörätohtorilla on joitakin vaihtoehtoja.

----------


## reappear

> Pyörätohtorilla on joitakin vaihtoehtoja.



Sitä mäkin aluks mietin mutta vähän laihanlainen tai muuten epäsopiva valikoima atm. Ellei muita hyviä paikkoja ole niin taitaa mennä B-C puolelle. Näyttäis saavan Aceraa kaivettua 70e hinnalla noi osat mitkä välttämättä tarttis. 

Mietin vaan just et oisko muita mahdollisuuksia.

----------


## hemppa

> Varmasti pitää:http://www.loctite.fi/full-product-l...UID=000001FNOH
> Lämmöllä lähtee auki, jos joskus haluaaa vaihtaa poljinta. On vähän tyyristä jos ostaa vaan poljinta varten, mutta voihan sitä laittaa vaikka vittumaisen naapurin lukkonkin.



Aattelin laittaa tätä kun löyty vajaa puteli laatikosta: http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/60230...rrelukite-10ml Kai toikin on parempi kuin ei mitään.

----------


## toripolliisi

Traileria pukkaa!

Ensi viikolla tipahtaa tänne CUBE LTD SL 29er 2013 runko ja hyllystä löytyy kaikki tarvittavat osat projektiin! Voimansiirroksi tulee täydellinen XT-setti, mutta jarrut varmaan pitää päivittää perus Shimano nestejarruista johonkin kivempaan, esim. Avidiin  :Leveä hymy:  Itse tykkään Avideista kitinästä, rahinasta, kolinasta ja jatkuvasta säätämisestä huolimatta.. Siinäpä mulle on joululahjaa kerrakseen! Ja ja keulaksi tulee rokkari..xc…mitä?  :Vink:

----------


## rav

Syksyn pimeys on saattanut Rutsin taas projektikellarin uumeniin. Sikäli ollaan poikkeuksellisessa tilanteessa että ensi kesäksi ei ole aikomustakaan vaihtaa runkoa, eli pitkästä aikaa toinen kausi pääosin samalla kokoonpanolla. Jotta talvesta ei kuitenkaan selvittäisi aivan projektitta, tarttui toissapäivänä kauppareissulta mukaan Rokkarin Vidid Air R2C, eli takajoustossakin siirrytään ilmavieteriin. Ja speksipainossa päästään alle maagisen 15 kilon  :Vink:  Lukkopolkimet kiinni ja enskaa ajamaan?  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Kemizti

> ... alle maagisen 15 kilon  Lukkopolkimet kiinni ja enskaa ajamaan?



no onhan siellä yli 15 kilosiakin, mikäjottei..  :Vink:

----------


## Gibsy

Toivottavasti vauhtiakin tulee lisää ensi kesäksi painon pudotuksen myötä ;D terv. spessu-kuski Teijolta

----------


## rav

> Toivottavasti vauhtiakin tulee lisää ensi kesäksi painon pudotuksen myötä ;D terv. spessu-kuski Teijolta



Taitaa valitettavasti olla niin että koukkupolvisarjalaiselle ei vauhtia saada lisää kuin hallitsemattomassa vapaassa pudotuksessa. Speedboosteja ei oo kauppojen hyllyillä näkyny grammanviilaustarpeiden vieressä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> ...jarrut varmaan pitää päivittää perus Shimano nestejarruista johonkin kivempaan, esim. Avidiin.



Kokeile nyt hyvä mies edes ensin noita Shimanoita. Itse en välttämättä tekisi tuota vaihtoa aivan suoriltaan...  :Vink:

----------


## AK-87

> Kokeile nyt hyvä mies edes ensin noita Shimanoita. Itse en välttämättä tekisi tuota vaihtoa aivan suoriltaan...



Tälle +1!

----------


## toripolliisi

> Kokeile nyt hyvä mies edes ensin noita Shimanoita. Itse en välttämättä tekisi tuota vaihtoa aivan suoriltaan...



+1!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## -kivi-

Yllätys oli positiivinen, kun Jyväskylässä DHL toi töihin jotain, joka oli vielä aamulla leipzigissä ja klo 10.17 näytti tullaustapahtumaa seurannassa. 
Se on punainen ja se alkaa Ninerillä. Vielä pitäisi muutamat osat haalia ennenkuin pääsee kasaamaan.

----------


## Tomsson

Jotain pientä vielä puuttuu, mutta melkolailla tuon näköinen tulee elvytetystä kaatisrungosta  :Hymy:  Satula on ruskea titaanikisko Bel Air ja tolpaksi tulossa hiilarijuttu.

----------


## Tank Driver

Kaatis mitvit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tomsson

> Kaatis mitvit?



Takuuton hitsauksista hajonnut runko. Katso vasen chainstay.

----------


## Kemizti

> Kaatis mitvit?



niin, tuota minäkin.. tai siis, miltä kaatikselta Strutseja löytyy??





> Takuuton hitsauksista hajonnut runko. Katso vasen chainstay.



no näin..

----------


## Tank Driver

OK. Tupit vaihtaisin, muuten on ihana.

----------


## rannanjärvi

> Takuuton hitsauksista hajonnut runko. Katso vasen chainstay.



Mut tuohan on lähinnä sisään ajettu, kun on käynyt hitsissä.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ansis

> OK. Tupit vaihtaisin, muuten on ihana.



Sama juttu. Vaikka valkoiset tupit sinisillä lukoilla http://www.activebike.biz/site/files...lue-2011-2.jpg

----------


## rannanjärvi

> Sama juttu. Vaikka valkoiset tupit sinisillä lukoilla



Ja kun runko on ruskea ei haittaa vaikka alunperin valkoiset tupitkin olisivat.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Aleksi99

meinasin et jos ens kesäks jotain 'maantiepyörää'.. ois yks tunturi retki 12, meinasin lyhentää perää ja muokata vaakaputkea slouppaavaksi ja tiukentaa etuhaarukkaa. tyyliin tuo ollin rata-nopsa:

----------


## Markku Lehikoinen

No niin, projektia pitää pikkuhiljaa käynnistellä, ettei tule kiire.
Vanha uskollinen retkipyöräni haluaa 30 vuoden reissaamisen jälkeen siirtyä eläkkeelle,
vain kevyttä ajelua kauniina kesäpäivinä. 

Jotain pientä kehitystä lienee vuosikymmenten mittaan tapahtunut ja nyt speksaillaan innolla.
Käyttötarkoitus on ainoastaan retkeily täyspakkausten kanssa. Makuuhuone ja kellari on täynnä
muihin rientoihin sopiva pyöriä, kompromisseja ei tarvitse tehdä.
Budjetti on avoin, venyy, jos lisärahalle saa selvää, aistein havaittavaa vastinetta.

Alustavasti olen päätynyt Pelago Stavangerin levyjarru runkoon.

Pari ongelmakohtaa, joihin kaipaan kommentteja ja fiksuja ajatuksia:

-Ohjaustanko, normi kippura vai perhos? Kippura on tuttu ja turvallinen, perhostankoa
jotkut  käyttävät ja kehuvat. Männä kesänä ostin Lundbergilta moisen. Kokeilin vaikka
miten päin ja kaikissa mahdollisissa asennoissa. Ajoin Tuusulanjärven kiekkaa ja yritin
saada tuntumaa, mutta en tykännyt. Liian leveä, suora osa ihan suora, ranteet ei kestä,
jarrut aina liian kaukana. Jostain kait saisi parempiakin?
Tankoon pitää saada peili, mittari ym kilkkeet elegantisti kiinni.

-Jarrut, onko vaijerivetoinen levyjarru kelvokas peli? Täpärissä olen tottunut
 huolettomaan, herkkään, tunnokkaaseen ja tehokkaaseen nestetoimiseen.
Yhden sormen kevyt koukistus riittää.
Toki oleellisesti tehokkaampi, kuin colnagot vm.-83.

Tuo tankoasia pitäisi saada päätettyä ensimmiseksi. Perhostakoon saisi maasturin jarrukahvat.
Samaten vaihdevimpstaakelit määräytyy tangon mukaan. Oletan, että 3x10 hydraulisia sis-kahvoja
ei ole olemassa, ainakaan käytännössä.

-Kiekot löytynevät krossipyöräosastolta. Mitään ylitukevaa en tarvitse, kuski+täyspakkaus painaa
vähemmän kuin moni munasillaan. 
Tähän asti olen retkeillyt tuubirenkailla, mutta nyt voisin kokeilla avoja.

-Osaava maalarimestari pääkupunkiseudulta, pitää olla punainen.

Markku Lehikoinen

----------


## tchegge_

> Pistänpä talviprojektin miettimisen virallisesti käyntiin. 
> 
> Houkuttelisi rakennella talven aikana cyclocrossahtava käyttöpyörä maasturin rinnalle. 
> Lähtökohdat on samat kuin kaikilla muillakin yksilöllistä pyörää rakentavalla;
> - Ehkä teräsrunko
> - Mekaaniset levyjarrut
> - Nastarengasmahdollisuus
> 
>  .



Jatkoa pohdiskelun harkinnalle. Kiitos ja anteeksi.  :Hymy: 

Olen tässä hihitellyt On Onen Inbred-pohjaiselle Monstercoss pyörälle.
 Jos tuollaisen rakentaisi normi kompaktidroppitangolla kuten kuvassa eikä vinodroppisena (On One  Midge).  

1x10 Sramin maantievaihtajalla//vaihteensiirtäjällä, mahtuuko maantiekammet vai pitääkö olla maastokammet/rattaat?. 
Minkälaisen geometriakikkailun tuollainen vaatii jos haluaa ajoasennon suht. maantiemaiseksi ?

http://www.on-one.co.uk/files/oo/blo...erBikecopy.jpg

----------


## Rufus

Inbredissä (ja muissa 29ereissa) on sen verran pitkä vaakaputki että joutuu ottamaan pienempää runkokokoa jolloin saattaa tolpan pituudet tulla vastaan (ei siis löydy riittävän pitkää). Spacerstackiakin saattaa joutua kasaamaan enemmän kuin on yleisesti hyväksyttyä.. Ja silti voi olla että jää stemmi nysäksi. Itse en lähtisi mutta löytyyhän noita internetistä jotka ovat tehneet ko ratkaisun.

En usko että maantiekammet mahtuu.

----------


## tchegge_

Jeps, laskelin noita kulmia ja 18" inbredin ohjaamo on n.40mm pidempi kuin omassa maantiepyörässä ja tolpan korkeus jäämässä vajaaksi. Näyttää jäävän tämä ajatus hautomoasteelle. Onneksi voi setviä näitä asioita hyvässä rauhassa.   :Hymy:

----------


## lai

> Jeps, laskelin noita kulmia ja 18" inbredin ohjaamo on n.40mm pidempi kuin omassa maantiepyörässä ja tolpan korkeus jäämässä vajaaksi. Näyttää jäävän tämä ajatus hautomoasteelle. Onneksi voi setviä näitä asioita hyvässä rauhassa.



 Tarviiko välttämättä olla isolla renkaalla? 26" ysäri maastorunkoa löytyy halvalla. Ainakin Marin rungoissa on melko pitkä vaakaputki. Kolmoisohennettuja cromorunkoja saa edullisesti, jos on aikaa etsiä sopivaa. Teräsrunkoon on helppo lisätä kiinnikkeitä juottamalla oman maun mukaan. Voi vaikka laittaa runkovaihtajatkin niin toimii vaihteetkin talviajossa.

----------


## cuppis

> Jatkoa pohdiskelun harkinnalle. Kiitos ja anteeksi. 
> 
> Olen tässä hihitellyt On Onen Inbred-pohjaiselle Monstercoss pyörälle.
>  Jos tuollaisen rakentaisi normi kompaktidroppitangolla kuten kuvassa eikä vinodroppisena (On One  Midge).  
> 
> 1x10 Sramin maantievaihtajalla//vaihteensiirtäjällä, mahtuuko maantiekammet vai pitääkö olla maastokammet/rattaat?. 
> Minkälaisen geometriakikkailun tuollainen vaatii jos haluaa ajoasennon suht. maantiemaiseksi ?
> 
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/files/oo/blo...erBikecopy.jpg



Miksi käyttää maasturirunkoa kun valmiitakin ratkaisuja on olemassa? Täältä vois löytyä hyviä ideoita http://www.yksivaihde.net/site/fooru...c.php?id=10028.

----------


## tchegge_

Näillä näkymin taidan hommata Salsa Vaya-rungon, jos julma sakemanni lopettaisi humppaamisen ja vastaisi toimitusaikakyselyyn  :Hymy:

----------


## slow

> Näillä näkymin taidan hommata Salsa Vaya-rungon, jos julma sakemanni lopettaisi humppaamisen ja vastaisi toimitusaikakyselyyn



Oletkos kysellyt Charlielta? Vastailee aika ripeästi.
http://www.charliethebikemonger.com/...rames-60-c.asp

----------


## Catharnaigh

Hei, sain tyttöystävän perhetutulta todella vanhan neuvostoliiton aikaisen pyörän.. Kyseinen pyörä ollut reilun vuoden kellarissa kun ei ole ollut aikaa kunnostaa.
Googlella löysin pyörän mallin nimen ja kuvan. elikkä tälläinen (oma pyöräni tosin huonommassa kunnossa.) 




Kannattaako noin vanhaa pyörää alkaa kunnostamaan?  :Leveä hymy:  Tuo kyseisen kuvan pyörä oli +600e hinnalla myynnissä ja pari muutakin vielä kalliimpaa löysin googlen kautta.
Satula ja vanteet pitäisi uusia. Enolla olisi pulverimaalaamo jossa voisi pyörän luultavasti maalauttaa. Rungossa kaksi tarraa jotka pitäisi saada säilymään.

Pyörällä kerkesin vajaa 10km ajaa silloin kun vielä käytössä oli.

Niin tosiaan kuvassa olevan pyörän mallina oli tälläinen -> Vintage Blue XB3 B-39 3 Speed Made in Ukraine Bicycle Steel Lugged CCCP

----------


## Tomsson

Edellisellä sivulla vaiheessa ollut etukäteen kuvattu prokkis on valmis  :Hymy: 

Eli siis 650b konversio ja painoa 11,93kg

----------


## asb

> Hei, sain tyttöystävän perhetutulta todella vanhan neuvostoliiton aikaisen pyörän.. Kyseinen pyörä ollut reilun vuoden kellarissa kun ei ole ollut aikaa kunnostaa.
> Googlella löysin pyörän mallin nimen ja kuvan. elikkä tälläinen (oma pyöräni tosin huonommassa kunnossa.) 
> 
> http://i01.i.aliimg.com/img/pb/788/2...248788_774.jpg
> 
> Kannattaako noin vanhaa pyörää alkaa kunnostamaan?  Tuo kyseisen kuvan pyörä oli +600e hinnalla myynnissä ja pari muutakin vielä kalliimpaa löysin googlen kautta.
> Satula ja vanteet pitäisi uusia. Enolla olisi pulverimaalaamo jossa voisi pyörän luultavasti maalauttaa. Rungossa kaksi tarraa jotka pitäisi saada säilymään.



Oletko masokisti vai et? Kysymys littyy aiheeseen.

----------


## Catharnaigh

> Oletko masokisti vai et? Kysymys littyy aiheeseen.



Pyöriä en ole kauheasti korjaillut ja tosiaan haluaisin tietää tuon pyörän historiasta / hinnasta enemmän. Eli onko tuo pyörä oikeasti noin arvokas..

----------


## V-P.V

Lyhyesti. Kunnostaisin mutta ihan omaan käyttöön (ilman mitään pulverimaalauksia), hieno tsykä. Ei kannata sotkea mitää "minkä arvoinen" juttuja tällaiseen. Koskaan et tule saamaan omiasi takaisin jos bisnekset mielessä.

----------


## aaltju

Neuvostovintagesta maksetaan kauempana Euroopan itäreunasta suhteettomia summia, mutta täällä kotosuomessa ei ole aika vielä kullittanut muistoja riittävästi ja toisaalta tavaraa on ollut liikkeellä paljon... ihan alkuperäistä neuvostoaikana maahantuotua ja toisaalta rojua mitä tuotiin rajojen avauduttua ja myytiin pilkkahintaan.

Kyllä Ukrainan pyörällä varmasti olusi tyylikäs ajella kauniilla säällä kesällä, mutta tokkopa sillä juuri arvoa on ja se on varma että arvo ei ainakaan pulverimaalaamalla ja osia vaihtelemalla nouse... todennäköisesti lähenee asymptoottisesti nollaa hyvin ripeästi. Itse tekisin pyörälle konservointihenkisen käyttöentisöinnin... purku, puunaus, kiillotus, rasvaus... ei mitään uusia maaleja tms vaan vanha maali ja kromi kiiltämään fareclan voimin.

Lähetetty minun GT-P5100 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Creatiini

Hei, kunnostan vanhaa Colnagon fillariani ja kohtasin ongelman, en löydä mistään 26mm handlebaria.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Turf Moor

> Hei, kunnostan vanhaa Colnagon fillariani ja kohtasin ongelman, en löydä mistään 26mm handlebaria.




Vaikkapa tuolta löytyy jotakin.

----------


## Creatiini

> Vaikkapa tuolta löytyy jotakin.



Kiitoksia paljon! Tuolta löytyikin hiilikuituisenakin.  :Hymy:  Onko kellään kokemusta noista schmolken tangoista?

----------


## Juha Jokila

Schmolke, uberhipo brändi jo vuosien takaa, mutta ei omaa kokemusta.

----------


## Jooseppi

> Edellisellä sivulla vaiheessa ollut etukäteen kuvattu prokkis on valmis 
> 
> Eli siis 650b konversio ja painoa 11,93kg



Unggggh . No, millainen on ajaa? Ja mitä tarkoitit että hitsauksista hajonnut runko? Eikös tuo ole muovirunko?

Hieno peli ja hieno värikin! Blur taitaa olla pirun hyvä pyörä...

----------


## Nappulakenka

> Unggggh . No, millainen on ajaa? Ja mitä tarkoitit että hitsauksista hajonnut runko? Eikös tuo ole muovirunko?
> 
> Hieno peli ja hieno värikin! Blur taitaa olla pirun hyvä pyörä...



Kahto viesti #4107. Takahaarukaa hieman hitsattu kasaan(punainen kohta)  :Hymy:  Blurria olen itsekin kuolannut jo pitkään :P

----------


## Tomsson

> Unggggh . No, millainen on ajaa? Ja mitä tarkoitit että hitsauksista hajonnut runko? Eikös tuo ole muovirunko?
> 
> Hieno peli ja hieno värikin! Blur taitaa olla pirun hyvä pyörä...



Alumiiniahan tuo vanhus on.

No muuten aika sama kun ennenvanhaankin ennen hajoamistaan  :Hymy:  Ihan jees näin kun puolentoista vuoden jälkeen taas kyytiin istui.
Ei mitään vaude-efektejä tarjoa kuitenkaan jos ei lasketa tuota painoa näin läskikaudella. Hyvän geometrian pyörä kuitenkin kaikinpuolin, ei siinä mitään.
2x1 vaihteet kuitenkin the juttu  :Hymy:

----------


## Kemizti

> Alumiiniahan tuo vanhus on.
> 
> No muuten aika sama kun ennenvanhaankin ennen hajoamistaan  Ihan jees näin kun puolentoista vuoden jälkeen taas kyytiin istui.
> Ei mitään vaude-efektejä tarjoa kuitenkaan jos ei lasketa tuota painoa näin läskikaudella. Hyvän geometrian pyörä kuitenkin kaikinpuolin, ei siinä mitään.
> 2x1 vaihteet kuitenkin the juttu



paljonko jää tilaa jarrukaaren ja renkaan väliin? (keula on 36? / rengas on 2,**"?) loksu mahtuu, mutta kuin käy jos tarttuu murskeenpala kuvion väliin??

ihan sillä vaan, ku tohon omaan vois ainaki etukiekkoo joskus ehkä sovittaa, jos löytys passeli 20mm akselilla oleva sovitettavaks..  :Vink:

----------


## Tomsson

> paljonko jää tilaa jarrukaaren ja renkaan väliin? (keula on 36? / rengas on 2,**"?) loksu mahtuu, mutta kuin käy jos tarttuu murskeenpala kuvion väliin??



32 RLC FITtiläinenhän tuo. Kumes on Racing Ralph 2.25 ja rakoa jää kaareen noin 10mm. Ralffin kuvio tuskin kovin isoja muruja saa ylös tuotua, mutta jos saa niin siinähän tulee  :Hymy:

----------


## Diipadaapa

Tulipa hommattua ensimmäinen projektirunko ja nyt olisi pari kysymystä. Ensinnäkin runko on Cube AMS comp ja vuosimalli lienee 2007. En ole löytänyt tarkkoja speksejä netistä mutta 2010 malli näyttää olevan pääpiirteissään samanlainen, poislukien vaijerien vienti. Cube: http://www.thebikelist.co.uk/cube/ams-comp-2010

1. Rungon leveys keskiön kohdalta on se 68mm eli silloin kampisetiksi sopisi esim tämä: http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=...gc=0;orderby=2 Olen pihalla kuin tamppoonin naru noista keskiöstandarteista joten tarkoittaako tuossa linkissä tuo "crankset incl. BB cups" että mukana tulee varsinainen keskiölaakeri?

2. Head tube (emäputki?) on sisämitoiltaan 42/44mm ja koko matkalta suora eli head setin malli on semi-integrated? Ja silloin projektiin sopisi vaikka tämä: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k69...ted-black.html Onko noissa ohjauslaakereissa jotain erityistä mitä pitäisi huomioida mallia valitessa?

En nyt tiedä onko tämä aivan oikea paikka kysellä tyhmiä mutta ajattelin varmistaa ennen kuin painan tilaa nappia. Kiitos ja kumarrus kaikille jotka viitsivät auttaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jooseppi

> Alumiiniahan tuo vanhus on.
> 
> No muuten aika sama kun ennenvanhaankin ennen hajoamistaan  Ihan jees näin kun puolentoista vuoden jälkeen taas kyytiin istui.
> Ei mitään vaude-efektejä tarjoa kuitenkaan jos ei lasketa tuota painoa näin läskikaudella. Hyvän geometrian pyörä kuitenkin kaikinpuolin, ei siinä mitään.
> 2x1 vaihteet kuitenkin the juttu



Minä kun olin katsovani että runko olisi Blur LT c, mutta ei sitten. Aika keposen sait rakennettua.  :Hymy:

----------


## kauris

> Tulipa hommattua ensimmäinen projektirunko ja nyt olisi pari kysymystä. Ensinnäkin runko on Cube AMS comp ja vuosimalli lienee 2007. En ole löytänyt tarkkoja speksejä netistä mutta 2010 malli näyttää olevan pääpiirteissään samanlainen, poislukien vaijerien vienti. Cube: http://www.thebikelist.co.uk/cube/ams-comp-2010
> 
> 1. Rungon leveys keskiön kohdalta on se 68mm eli silloin kampisetiksi sopisi esim tämä: http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=...gc=0;orderby=2 Olen pihalla kuin tamppoonin naru noista keskiöstandarteista joten tarkoittaako tuossa linkissä tuo "crankset incl. BB cups" että mukana tulee varsinainen keskiölaakeri?
> 
> 2. Head tube (emäputki?) on sisämitoiltaan 42/44mm ja koko matkalta suora eli head setin malli on semi-integrated? Ja silloin projektiin sopisi vaikka tämä: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k69...ted-black.html Onko noissa ohjauslaakereissa jotain erityistä mitä pitäisi huomioida mallia valitessa?
> 
> En nyt tiedä onko tämä aivan oikea paikka kysellä tyhmiä mutta ajattelin varmistaa ennen kuin painan tilaa nappia. Kiitos ja kumarrus kaikille jotka viitsivät auttaa.



1: Ymmärtääkseni juu tuossa tulee ne laakerikupit eli ulkoiset laakerit siis mukana ja asennukseen tarvitset nämä työkalut:
http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=...u=1000,185,191
http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=...u=1000,185,191

----------


## Diipadaapa

> 1: Ymmärtääkseni juu tuossa tulee ne laakerikupit eli ulkoiset laakerit siis mukana ja asennukseen tarvitset nämä työkalut:
> http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=...u=1000,185,191
> http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=...u=1000,185,191



Tämä selvensi hommaa. Kiitos.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jsavilaa

Projektia pukkaa taas talven iltojen iloksi. Monenlaista suunnitelmaa ja viritystä oli mielessä ja viimein talliin ilmestyi retro-Kona, -97 U'I.  Alkuun tuntui että tuon vois helpolla entisöidä, mutta tarkempi tutkiminen paljasti että osa alkup. osista on vaihtunut matkan varrella ja maalipinnassa on aika armottoman paljon iskuja sekä tarrojen jämiä joita ei ilman voimakeinoja poisteta. Siispä aloin kokeeksi niputteleen Konaa uudemmilla osilla. Osalista on tällä hetkellä suunnilleen seuraava; XT kammet, 1x10 (32t RF n/w + XTR shadow+/SLX shifter), Swiss x430 kiekot ja XTR jarrut. Keulaksi roiskasin SID XC HydraAirin, joka kuitenkin vaihtuu jahka sopiva osuu kohille (SID tai Reba Race ois haaveena). Samoin takapumppu vaihtuu ilma-versioon kunhan sopiva sattuu löytymään.

Taakse pitää hitsauttaa korvakko levyjarrulle ja runko, haarukka ja linkut ois tarkotus jauhemaalata jos jostain löytyy oikea väri, muuten on varmaan tyydyttävä ruiskuun. U'I tarroja ei näy ihan helpolla löytyvän mutta eiköhän sitä jotain keksitä.

Tällä hetkellä koekasauksessa am. tilanteessa.

----------


## tchegge_

> Näillä näkymin taidan hommata Salsa Vaya-rungon, jos julma sakemanni lopettaisi humppaamisen ja vastaisi toimitusaikakyselyyn



Humppaus loppui ja runko saapui viikossa tilauksesta.  Ekat osat jo hiipineet paikallalleen testimielessä. 

Siitä se lähtee.

----------


## sledgehammer

Mä paskartelen itselle Tri-konetta ensi kesäksi.  Budjetti on pieni, mutta monta osaa on löydetty sopivasti käytettynä tai muuten ylijäämänä.

----------


## toripolliisi

Tää on just paras ketju kysymykselleni. Onko teillä ollut sellaista pyöräprojektia missä mikään skulaa helposti? Yleensä nämä pyörät nousevat ku heittelee vaan palikat paikoilleen, mut nyt tämän 29" cuben kans on ollut tekemistä.. Oikeastaan mikään ei mene nätisti paikoilleen vaan vaatii hirveätä säätämistä. Jarrujen kanssa meni useampi tunti, kampien/ketjunohjaimen kanssakin sai ihan rälläkkää käyttää. 

Tänään oon taistellu takavaihtajan kanssa.. Itseasiassa niinkin pienen asian takia, että olin onnistunut kiinnittää XT-takavaihtajan väärin korvakkeeseen. Kaikki muut vaihtajat acerasta xthen ovat menneet nätisti niin, että kiinnityskohta tulee alaspäin.  Nytkin se meni sillai helposti paikalleen, mut jäi hinkkaan runkoon eikä mikään säätö toiminut. Tunnin säätämisen ja kiroilun jäljeen google kaveriksi ja huomasin, että kiinnityskohta tuleekin taaksepäin.  :Hymy:  nyt sit on vaihtajalle tuleva vaijerinkuorikin liian pitkä, yms.. Tekemällä oppii. 

Tottunut näihin:
http://bicyclesportshop.com/m/produc...al-43040-1.htm

Tämä olikin tällainen:
http://www.starbike.com/p/Shimano-Deore-XT-RD-M780-rear-derailleur-silver-long-cage-RD-M780-SGS-4963-en

----------


## Takamisakari

> Humppaus loppui ja runko saapui viikossa tilauksesta. Ekat osat jo hiipineet paikallalleen testimielessä. 
> 
> Siitä se lähtee.



Mistäs päin Saksaa runko löytyi? Itseä kiinnostaisi kanssa Salsa mutta ei oikein ole vielä auennut mistä moisen löytäisi? Vaikka en ole kyllä kovin kiivaasti vielä ettinytkään..

----------


## Avokid

> Tää on just paras ketju kysymykselleni. Onko teillä ollut sellaista pyöräprojektia missä mikään skulaa helposti? Yleensä nämä pyörät nousevat ku heittelee vaan palikat paikoilleen, mut nyt tämän 29" cuben kans on ollut tekemistä.. Oikeastaan mikään ei mene nätisti paikoilleen vaan vaatii hirveätä säätämistä. Jarrujen kanssa meni useampi tunti, kampien/ketjunohjaimen kanssakin sai ihan rälläkkää käyttää.



On ollut  :Hymy: 
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...dollista/page4

Ensin tilauksien kanssa oli ihan hirveä säätö ja osat oli kasassa vasta 2,5kk siitä kun ne tilasin. Sitten etenkin levyjarrujen kanssa tuntui olevan käsittämättömiä ongelmia. 160mm levyt eivät mahtuneet pyörimään saman mallisarjan satuloissa! Siinä meni useampi tunti kun pähkin, että miksi ihmeessä en saa laahaamista loppumaan. Kaiken huippu oli kyllä Hopen ohjainlaakerin "käpy", mihin hommaan tuli Hopen oma Head Doctor malli. On joskus ollut kävyn asentamisessakin ongelmia, mutta en ole koskaan yli varttia sellaista asentanut. Tuon head doctorin kanssa meni varmaan tunti, vaikka tein kaiken ohjeen mukaan. ( mukana tuleva o-rengas ei meinannut sitten millään pysyä paikallaan putkeen laitettaessa )

Niin, laitetaan nyt tännekin kuva vaikka arkistointimielessä:

----------


## tchegge_

> Mistäs päin Saksaa runko löytyi? Itseä kiinnostaisi kanssa Salsa mutta ei oikein ole vielä auennut mistä moisen löytäisi? Vaikka en ole kyllä kovin kiivaasti vielä ettinytkään..



Bike-discount, aika hyvin saivat maahantuojalta, viikossa tuli tilauksessa työpaikalle, normipostin kautta.

----------


## Avokid

Kannattaa ihan kysäistä esim Sportaxista tai Foxcompista. Ite tilasin Surlyni Foxcompista ja myöhemmin selvisi, että myös tuohon paikalliseen Sportaxiin olisi saanut Surlyn runkoja. Luultavasti myös Salsoja.

----------


## toripolliisi

Nyt on Cube LTD SL 29er vaikeuksista huolimatta valmis! Koeajoa en vielä ole ehtinyt suorittaa. Vaikuttaa mahtavan keveäliikkeiseltä, mutta vakaalta peliltä.

----------


## Manensky

Surly ECR projektin palikat alkaa olla kasassa. 


Tämän projektin päämääränä on vähän ylläpitoa vaativa moneenkäyttöön soveltuva aihio ja tähän tarkoitukseen tuo ECR runko vaikutti hyvältä. Aika näyttää sitten kuinka hyvin tuo taipuu eri käyttötarkoituksiin.

----------


## slow

> Nyt on Cube LTD SL 29er vaikeuksista huolimatta valmis! Koeajoa en vielä ole ehtinyt suorittaa. Vaikuttaa mahtavan keveäliikkeiseltä, mutta vakaalta peliltä.



Näyttää ihan oikealta polku-pyörältä. Paljonko tuli painoa?

Jarrut hienosti optimoitu erikseen etu-ja takakiekon pysäyttämisen.  :Hymy:

----------


## tchegge_

> Bike-discount, aika hyvin saivat maahantuojalta, viikossa tuli tilauksessa työpaikalle, normipostin kautta.



Siis piti kirjoittaa Bike-components, nuo kaksi menee aina iloisesti sekaisin.

 Toivottavasti ei tullut turhaa selailua.  :Hymy:

----------


## toripolliisi

> Näyttää ihan oikealta polku-pyörältä. Paljonko tuli painoa?
> 
> Jarrut hienosti optimoitu erikseen etu-ja takakiekon pysäyttämisen.



Painoa tuli noilla combopolkimilla 12.7kg.. Nuo kiekot painaa ku syntini  :Hymy: 

Taakse laitoin SLX:n ja eteen avid juicy 3 jarrut. Eiköhän noilla pysähdyn viimeistään ku törmää.. 

Edit: v***u!! Nehän on väärinpäin!! Ihme ku tuntuivat jotenkin hassuilta... :€ olisin muuten huomenna tappanut itseni ku olisi selkäytimestä lyönyt väärän jarrun pohjaan.. Thx, Slow! Ur my own lifesaver!

----------


## slow

Ilo olla avuksi.

Ajattelin kyllä että tuohon järjestelyyn oli joku harkittu syy.  :Hymy:

----------


## Krigg

http://cremecycles.com/cycles/glider...pale-blue.html
Mulla olisi tuommoinen pyörä, josta haluaisin vaihtaa jalkajarrun etu- ja takajarruihin. Haluaisin myös, että pyörässä säilyy vähintään nuo kolme vaihdetta. Tuolla toisella foorumilla huudeltiin vaihtoehdoksi: "Jaa jalkajarrullisesta?

110-120 speissattu perä jos näin eli vaihtoehdot varmaan 120mm levee ratanapa + bmx vapari (paska) tai joku alfine ilman jalkajarrua jos haluut vaihteet (kallis)." 
Näin aloittelijana en tajunnut vastauksesta juuri mitään.

Mitäs lähestymistapoja tähän rojektiin olisi ja onko ylipäätään toteutettavissa?

----------


## toripolliisi

> Ilo olla avuksi.
> 
> Ajattelin kyllä että tuohon järjestelyyn oli joku harkittu syy.



Nyt joku sekoilee.. Olihan noi oikein päin?!? Vas. Etujarru ja oikealla takajarru? Ainakin mulla on kaikissa noin ja netistäkin oli pakko katsoa niin noin päin ne näyttivät olevan..

Vai mitä hä tä?

----------


## slow

Ei hyvää päivää. Katsoinpa uudestaan. Olen syyllinen.

Kannattaa kirjoitella foorumille valvotun yön jälkeen..

----------


## toripolliisi

Heh! Mitäpä tuosta. Sain hyvän syyn taas karata talliin puuhastelemaan  :Hymy:  käytin ajan sit cyclocrossin tankonauhoihin.

----------


## Markku Lehikoinen

> klipklip...
> Alustavasti olen päätynyt Pelago Stavangerin levyjarru runkoon.
> klipklip...



Äh, masentava takaisku. Speksailu alkoi olla pääpiirteissään valmis.
Stavangeriin päädyin ja lähdin sellaista ostamaan.
Vaan eipä sitä enää saa. Ovat penteleet huonontaneet tuotetta ihan
tarkoituksella. Tulee uusi malli, hitsattu, ei muhveja, ruma slouppaava
vaakaputki, myyjä ei tiennyt putkilaatua. Halvempi kuulemma valmistaa.

Nyt alkaa projekti alusta, Velosportissa kävin kyselemäässä Marin four cornersia,
mutta ei ollut, eikä kuulemma tule. Mitenkähän Kona?

Markku Lehikoinen,
myrtsillä mielellä.

----------


## slow

Jotain pientä uupuu vielä...

----------


## toripolliisi

Makian värinen runko Slow! 

Hirveesti olis haluja taas rakentaa jtn.. Pitäs vaan saada jostain edullinen 29er tai cyclocross runko.

----------


## JackOja

> ...saada jostain edullinen 29er tai cyclocross runko.



Kuinka edullinen? Onko se ainut kriteeri? Tästä 29er runko 169€. Tai crossari 209€  :Vink: 

Cuben runkoja on saanut satkulla aina silloin tällöin...

----------


## slow

> Makian värinen runko Slow!



Kiittää hän.





> Hirveesti olis haluja taas rakentaa jtn.. Pitäs vaan saada jostain edullinen 29er tai cyclocross runko.



RCZ:lta runko:

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/default/r...d-size-18.html

Tai runkosetti:

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/default/r...1-5-black.html

----------


## toripolliisi

Slow. Muuten hyviä ja noi olenkin checkannu, mut ovat tappered keuloille. Jackojan linkeistä järettömän iso kiitos!

----------


## slow

Tämä selvä.

----------


## toripolliisi

Ei sillä, että olis mitään tappered keuloja vastaan, mutta kun löytyy hyllystä 1 1/8" keula  :Hymy:  jonka jätin vauhdissa mainitsematta..

----------


## IncBuff

Sen kyllä saa tapered runkoon sopivalla sovittimella.

----------


## Kemizti

> Ei sillä, että olis mitään tappered keuloja vastaan, mutta kun löytyy hyllystä 1 1/8" keula  jonka jätin vauhdissa mainitsematta..



onkos sulla jo ohjainlaakeri olemassa, nimittäin mikäänhän ei tosiaan estä sovittamasta suoraputki keulaa taperi-runkoon, tai vaikka ostamaan suoraan sellainen laakeri missä on molemmat alakoolit, eli taper-keulaa käytettäessä alakooli on normaali kapeaolkainen ja kun laittaa suoraputkisen, on alakoolissa leveä supistava olkapää..

----------


## toripolliisi

Ei ole ohjainlaakeria valmiina. Onko heittää jonkinlaista linkkiä sopivaan ohjainlaakerisettiin? Avautuis kattavampi valikoima rungoille.

----------


## Kemizti

Edellisellä sivulla siis spekuloitiin sitä, että toripoliisilla on suoraputkinen haarukka olemassa ja näin ollen hän etsi vain suoraputkisia runkoja, nyt tämä multi-sopiva ohjainlaakeri avartaa maailmaa..  :Vink:

----------


## toripolliisi

Eli eli: jos ostan RCZ:n rungot, tappered. Siihen firman headset, http://www.rczbikeshop.com/default/r...1-5-black.html 

Niin saakohan tähän sen o-laakerin esim. Oulun kivijalkaliikkeestä? Periaatteessa tilaus foxcompista, yms ei ole ongelma kunhan saan toimivan keulan  :Hymy: 

Edit: tämäkö se nyt on?!? 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k692/a38869/reduction-taper-1-1-2-to-1-1-8.html

----------


## mhelander

Jos kerran tilaat niin osta se ehdotettu ohjainlaakeri jossa on koolit sekä suoralle 1-1/8" että tapeted 1.5" ohjainputkille. Ja tuskin löytyy Oulun kivijaloista, epäilen mä.

Itse kun teen seuraavan rungon niin se saa tapered-emäputken kun nuo vanhanaikaiset ei-tapered keulat alkaa jo rajoittaa vaihtoehtoja.

Sent from my Lumia 1020 using Tapatalk

----------


## IncBuff

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/HSOOSMTA...apered-headset

Tuolla saa suoraan suoraputkisen keulan tapered runkoon. Tapered alakooli pitää ostaa erikseen.

----------


## toripolliisi

Nyt menen sieltä mistä aita on matalin ja tilaan fujin rungon jossa 1 1/8" kaula.. Pitää ruveta tiiraan tapered keulaa sit seuraavaan projektiin..

----------


## Iglumies

Mulla nytkähti 29 projekti seuraavalle tasolle, kun menin hankkimaan uuden alurungon.
Joutilaaksi jää vanha 18" Haro Mary, jonka vois vaikka vaihtaa Rouvalle tulevaan pieneen 15-16" nätin väriseen 26-jäykkäperärunkoon.

----------


## tchegge_

> Humppaus loppui ja runko saapui viikossa tilauksesta.  Ekat osat jo hiipineet paikallalleen testimielessä. 
> 
> Siitä se lähtee.



Etenemistä on tapahtunut, puolivauhdilla kohtalainen tulee.

----------


## jonihom

29er jäykkäperäprojekti pärähti käyntiin kun kävin Savonlinnasta hakemassa tälläsen rungon.

----------


## tchegge_

No nih, osat alkaa olla paikallaan, polkimet tosin on vielä väärät. Enää puuttuu kaikki säädöt, ajoasennosta vaihteisiin ja jarruihin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Two-Shoes

Tästä täytyisi varmaan pyörä askarrella. Kunhan päättäisi että tuleeko täysjäykkä vai laittaisko kuitenkin joustokeulan?? 

Lähetetty minun C5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Iglumies

Rojekti alkaa olla hienosäätöä valle ajettava, 




kiitos Sportaxin mainion palvelun.

----------


## Kemizti

Naaaiiiiss!!!

----------


## JackOja

Kai kaikki Highballin kasaajat ovat muistaneet, että sen parissa puuhastellessa ei juoda asennusolutta vaan asennus-_Highball_eja (viski + ginger ale).

----------


## Iglumies

> Kai kaikki Highballin kasaajat ovat muistaneet, että sen parissa puuhastellessa ei juoda asennusolutta vaan asennus-_Highball_eja (viski + ginger ale).



Tuohan on päivänselviö  :Hymy:

----------


## Jooseppi

> Tuohan on päivänselviö



Eikös tosta pyörästä saisi parempiakin kuvia, eikä pelkästään Highballeissa napsastuja jurriotoksia??  :Kieli pitkällä:  Ellei tuo kuva ole pirullinen tiiseri... Vaikuttaa makealta pyörältä! Mitkä kammet sulla tuossa on?

----------


## Kemizti

> Mitkä kammet sulla tuossa on?



Aiempien postausten perusteella XX1

----------


## LJL

Näyttäisi XX1 Q168-versioilta. Silmämääräisesti näyttäisi, että SC:n runko ottaisi vastaan myös Q156mm?

----------


## Iglumies

> Näyttäisi XX1 Q168-versioilta. Silmämääräisesti näyttäisi, että SC:n runko ottaisi vastaan myös Q156mm?



Jep, saattaisi ottaa, mutta nuo voi siirtää Nomadiinkin jos siltä tuntuu.
Vähänparempikuva

----------


## LJL

> Jep, saattaisi ottaa, mutta nuo voi siirtää Nomadiinkin jos siltä tuntuu.



Näin varmasti järkevää. Itse oon ainakin XX1 Q168:iin tyytyväinen, eipä tarvitse ressailla mahdollisista mahtumattomuuksista, jos joskus olisi varaa vaihtaa muuhun runkoon (Q156 ei käynyt edes nykyiseen, kokeilin ja kirveli)

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Tuosta sitten kesärassi jossain vaiheessa

----------


## slow

Kellarin hämärissä osat hakeutuvat pikkuhiljaa toistensa läheisyyteen..

----------


## slow

Kaikenlaista säätämistä olisi vielä..

----------


## Iglumies

Ei taida kuitenkaan kovin vastenmielistä säätämistä olla  :Hymy:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Hyvältä näyttää..! :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## slow

Koeajolla..

----------


## LJL

Hieno Reiskapyörä!!

----------


## JackOja

Tuo Singular on kyllä jotenkin hieno! Letkeän näköinen! Pysyikö kiekot hyvin kasassa?

----------


## IncBuff

Buzzardihan ois nyt kohtuu edullinen pienen valmistusviban vuoksi. Onneksi on muita projekteja.

----------


## slow

> Tuo Singular on kyllä jotenkin hieno! Letkeän näköinen!



Kiittää hän. Mukavasti kulkee.





> Pysyikö kiekot hyvin kasassa?



Ainakin ensilenkin. Ajellaan nyt vielä ennen lopullista tuomiota.

----------


## Jsavilaa

U'I Konaa pyöritelty tallissa puolitoista kuukautta ja monenlaista osaa kokeiltu paikalleen, vaan kyllä tuo näyttää semi-retroksi muotoutuvan, osittain laiskuuden (ei jaksanu alkaa hieromaan välttävän siistiä runkoa puhtaaksi maalausta varten. Plus että tuota mattakeltaista, joka on niiin siisti väri, ei jauheena löydy lähiseudulta) ja osin teknisten haasteiden (svingi ei kestä levyjarrua ilman isompaa muokkausta > ois pitäny rakentaa osittain uusiksi) takia. No joo, ei ihan entisöinniksi kuitenkaan mene ja osittain on käytetty uusia/uudempia osia.

Eteen halusin kuitenkin levyn vaikkei taakse onnistunutkaan, joten kiekot on levynavoilla (Blakcjack) ja v-jarrukehillä (Rodi Warm-Up). Jarruiksi eteen Shimano M416 mekaaninen levy ja taakse XT v-jarru, Deore kahvoilla. Voimansiirtokin on sekoitus uudempaa ja vanhempaa > takavaihtajaksi vanha pitkähäkkinen (vai oisko tuo medium) XT M735 abt pyörän ikäisellä LX shifterillä, pakka/vitja uudenkarheat XT:t (M770/HG83) ja kammiksi abt. 10v ikäinen XT M760 ja 34 RF n/w + Saint bash. Kammet saattaa vaihtua vanhempiin kun hyllyssä ois muutama retrompi vaihtoehto, ei vaan ihan XT-tasoa.

Keulaksi ehin ostaa SID Racen, mutta retroilua mukaillen paikalleen jää tuo -02 SID XC (joka ennen isompaa lenkkeilyä kaipaa huollon ja oikean sävyiset tarrat pitäs siirtää hyllyltä paikalleen). Takajousena on uus RS Monarch RT, joka vaihtuu takas vanhempaan heti kun sopiva löytyy.

Seatpost on kaiketi alkuperäinen, tanko (DaBomb TribalBar) jossain kohtaa vaihettu ja stemmi löytyi romulootasta (Diamondback). Jakkara (Spectra) ja gripit (Kona) on uusia.   

Eilen kiristelin vaijerit ja nyt vanhus ois ajokunnossa, valmiina tuskin koskaan. Ja kun tämä prokkis meni retroilun suuntaan, ois suunnilleen pyörän verran kilkettä joutilaana > heti kun löytyy passeli runko, alkaa seuraavan työstäminen...

----------


## Jazman

Ghettosinkuloitu baaripyörä, eli Crescent Competition 12, joutui projektin kohteeksi.
Tältä se näytti alkuvaiheessa:


Ja nyt on runko viimeistelty:


Kunhan lakat kuivuu, niin pääsee kasauspuuhiin... varmaankin viimeistään alkuviikosta saa lopulliset kuvat näytille.

----------


## kaakku

Kai säästit tuon stemmin???  :Vink:

----------


## kauris

Hienon näköisesti maalattu Cressu.

----------


## Ansis

> Näyttäisi XX1 Q168-versioilta. Silmämääräisesti näyttäisi, että SC:n runko ottaisi vastaan myös Q156mm?



Kun syksyllä rakensin itselleni Tallboy LTc:n niin tilasin siihen Q156 kammet ja näky oli tällainen

En voinut elää sen kanssa, että ne meni noin läheltä takahaarukkaa ja painamalla runkoon päin kampia ne melkein sai osumaan takakolmioon. Sitten hommasin Q168:t

----------


## Jazman

Joo, stemmi ja stonga on vielä tallella  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> En voinut elää sen kanssa, että ne meni noin läheltä takahaarukkaa ja painamalla runkoon päin kampia ne melkein sai osumaan takakolmioon. Sitten hommasin Q168:t



Hyviä kuvia! Ja tiedän fiiliksen, ikävä kyllä.  :Hymy:  Mulla otti Q156 kammenpää runkoon non-drive-puolelta ihan vaan painamalla kampea. Ei tuo Q168 mitenkään huonolta ole tuntunut, ja toisessa pyörässä on Q166 XX:t joten on mielestäni ihan hyvä, että on molemmissa pyörissä suunnilleen samanlaiset.

----------


## slow

Taidolla kunnostettu on Crescentin runko. Mitä tuohon tulee seuraavaksi?

----------


## Jazman

Fiksi/sinkula-kiekot, värikoodatut putkiosat ja muuta hipsterihilpettä  :Vink:

----------


## Jami2003

Laitetaampa tänne tämän talven projekti kun vielä tankoteipit on laittamatta ja vaihteet säästämättä. Runko ja kiekot eräältä palstalaiselta, muut lähinnä crc:n alennus laarista, ultegraa. Painoa näytti tulevan 7,6 kg. Kovasti miellyttää omaa silmää  :Hymy:

----------


## Jazman

> Ghettosinkuloitu baaripyörä, eli Crescent Competition 12, joutui projektin kohteeksi.
> Kunhan lakat kuivuu, niin pääsee kasauspuuhiin... varmaankin viimeistään alkuviikosta saa lopulliset kuvat näytille.



Tulikin pieni viivästys, kun hankkimani jarrut eivät olleet yhteensopivat. Jouduin tilaamaan uudet, missä on riittävän pitkät länget, joten lopullinen kasaus ajoittuu varmaan viikonlopulle...
Tämän hetkinen tilanne näyttää tältä, paitsi että kammet vahtui Shimano 600 AX-malliin, missä on häkkipolkimet ja kaikki.

----------


## groovyholmes

Vveery nice!!!

----------


## slow

Melkoisen porno jo tässä vaiheessa.

----------


## Jsavilaa

> ...ois suunnilleen pyörän verran kilkettä joutilaana > heti kun löytyy passeli runko, alkaa seuraavan työstäminen...



Torilta löytyi aihio kuin tilauksesta. Halpa hinta ja oikea koko houkutteli ostamaan Dacon-merkkisen raamin pois kuleksimasta (jos jollain on tarkempaa tietoa merkistä, vois laittaa viestiä). Jännityksellä avasin paketin ja tarkalla syynäämisellä vaikuttaa suhteelisen laadukkaasti tehdylle. Lisäksi tuntui olevan ohennettua alsaa ja silti yllättävän jämäkkä. Tässä on hirveästi samaa kuin viime kesänä, niin ikään nopeana herätteenä, ostamassani Quantecin rungossa.



Njoo, ei muuta ku hyllystä U'I:hin tarkoketut kilkkeet levälleen aihion viereen ja ruuvaamaan. Keulaksi siis -10 SID Race, kiekot (Sunn kehät, XTR/SLX navat) on pyörineet viime kesän ja alkutalven vuorotellen vissiin jokaisessa huushollin pyörässä. Kammet ja 34t nw:n otin U'I:stä (ja siihen tilalle vähän enemmän retrot octalink-Aliviot), takavaihtaja/ketju XTR, pakka XT ja jarrut niin ikään kiertopalkintoina talouden pyörissä toimineet XTR:t. Putkiosat hyllystä mitä sattui käteen osumaan (Diamonbackin tolppa, Velon penkki, Racefacen hiilaritanko, Syncros stemmi ja Spectran gripit). Pitäs melkeen roikottaa vaakalla tuota, koeajolla tuntui jotenki erikoisen kevyelle vaikkei varmaan todellisuudessa hirveän kevyt olekaan (11-12kiloa, veikkaan).

----------


## asb

> Tulikin pieni viivästys, kun hankkimani jarrut eivät olleet yhteensopivat. Jouduin tilaamaan uudet, missä on riittävän pitkät länget, joten lopullinen kasaus ajoittuu varmaan viikonlopulle...
> Tämän hetkinen tilanne näyttää tältä, paitsi että kammet vahtui Shimano 600 AX-malliin, missä on häkkipolkimet ja kaikki.



Tässä on niin paljon tilaa haarukoissa ja jarrulängissä, että on vähän sääli laittaa kivikovat 23-milliset. Mites olis, suosiolla 32mm kumit ja pehmeetä menoa koko matka pankkiin? Et sä tolla stongalla kovaa kuitenkaan aja.

----------


## Uomo

Projekti jos toinenkin.

----------


## Uomo

Se on Detto Pietro Golden Wheel. Projektin tarkempaa etenemistä voi seurailla Monivaihteen puolella, mutta enköhän mä tännekin laita välillä jotain kuvia.

----------


## Jazman

No niin, projekti onnistuneesti saatettu finaaliin. Metriäkään en ole vielä ajanut, joten ajoasento vielä säätyy oikeaksi ensimmäisellä lenkillä.
Polkimiin on tulossa uudet remmit (mustaa nahkaa) ja vaihdan vähän isomman eturieskan, joten sen verran vielä osat tulee muuttumaan.

Raadin feedbackia odottaen...

Crescent Competition 12 revamp project:


Kiitoksia ibikelle ja Sisulle, Hi5Bikesille ja Roihuvuoren Kari's Bikelle. Osat, apu ja työkalujen laina tulivat tarpeeseen.

p.s. tuo taustalla näkyvä Porsche pysähtyi kohdalle ja kuski jäi väijymään fillaria hyväksi toviksi. Ilmeisesti sen verran vangitsee katseita tämä mankeli...

----------


## Ossipoika

> No niin, projekti onnistuneesti saatettu finaaliin. Metriäkään en ole vielä ajanut, joten ajoasento vielä säätyy oikeaksi ensimmäisellä lenkillä.
> Polkimiin on tulossa uudet remmit (mustaa nahkaa) ja vaihdan vähän isomman eturieskan, joten sen verran vielä osat tulee muuttumaan.
> 
> Raadin feedbackia odottaen...



Hieno on! Mikäs tuo etupyörässä oleva killutin on? Piirtääkö se tehokäyrää ilmaan kun tuolla junttaa Hellsingin yössä?

----------


## Jazman

Se on Monkey light 210:

----------


## Vaeltava Sirvikäs

Hankin juuri vie pois hintaan vanhan tunturin varmaankin 80-luvulta. Valkovihreä. Valmistettu Turussa. Vaihteita on joku 2x jotain. Vivut siinä rungossa, kuten ne ennen oli aina. Pyörä ei ole ajokunnossa, sisäkumit tyhjät ja ulkokumitkin jo entiset.

Tarkoitus olisi entisöidä/muokata siitä pyörä kaupassa käyntiin jne.

Miten kannattaa aloittaa projekti?

Riisunko pyörän ihan kappaleiksi ja teen inventaarion, että mitä kannattaa ja pitää vaihtaa?

Muutamia kysymyksiä on jo....

Pyörässä on alkuperäinen runkolukko, kannattaako se yrittää irroittaa? Avainta ei siis ole.

Voinko asentaa uudet vaihtajat, myös tälläiseen vanhaan pyörään? Vai voiko vanhat vain kunnostaa? Kokeilin vipuja ja kyllä siellä tapahtuu, eli ne toimii. 

Rungossa on ruostetta, ilmeisesti kannattaisi vetää puhtaaksi ja maalata? Miten ja missä tälläinen operaatio onnistuu?

----------


## asb

> Riisunko pyörän ihan kappaleiksi ja teen inventaarion, että mitä kannattaa ja pitää vaihtaa?



Mikäs sulla on toi budjetti? (Elikkä mihin kohtaan akselia "kauppakassi ajokuntoon" -- "täysi entisöinti vaivaa ja kuluja kaihtamatta" tuo projektisi asettuu)

----------


## aerosol

Hieno on Crescentti. Vaan onko Photoshopilla osansa asiassa vai seisooko pyörä pyhällä hengellä? Havainnointikykyni ei riitä havaitsemaan mitään telinettä tai tukea...

----------


## Jazman

Juu, oli siellä tunkki alla pitämässä fillaria pystyssä, mutta se oli ruma ja piti poistaa kuvasta  :Hymy:

----------


## asb

> Raadin feedbackia odottaen...



Eturattaan kun vaihdat, niin vaihda samalla ketjuksi KMC:n Z510HX. Nuo maalatut kuuluvat lastenpyöriin.

----------


## litku

Tässäpä ois minun projekti. Tietääkö joku tästä pyörämallista jotain tarkempaa, ikä tms ? Työmatkasinkulan ajattelin tehdä, mutta tässä kerkeää ajatukset vielä muuttua moneen otteeseen  :Hymy:

----------


## Justiina

^ Ui miten hieno ja upeassa kunnossa! Ei saa sinkuloida eikä muutenkaan pilata!

----------


## Jake_Kona

> Tässäpä ois minun projekti. Tietääkö joku tästä pyörämallista jotain tarkempaa, ikä tms ? Työmatkasinkulan ajattelin tehdä, mutta tässä kerkeää ajatukset vielä muuttua moneen otteeseen



Minulla oli tuollainen -85. En rakasta enää noita vanhoja retkipyöriä l. riisunta kaikesta turhasta ja uusi maali. Uudet teipit "EppuNormaali-vuonna85"

----------


## crcm



----------


## Niko79

Partsilla olis Olmo sportman ja osiakin olisi jonkin verran hmmm täytyy varmaan tehdä projekti vihdoin valmiiksi.

----------


## litku

Tämmöisessä vaiheessa. Nyt tosin jo kammetkin irti. Sinne alueelle saa uusia laakerointia ja putsata paikat hyvin. Kaikki kromiosat tulee Autosolilla kiiltäviksi. Seuraavana sit runko hiekkapuhallukseen nii pääsee maalaushommiin. Vielä kun värin päättäisi..

----------


## greenman

Projekti on aloitettu selvästi tuon vasemmalla olevan oven oikealla puolella.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Smoppi

Rakentelinpa tuossa vanhasta maastopyörän rungosta itselleni vähän lyhytvälitteisempää pyörää, kun eivät jostain syystä polvet tykkää 30 rpm ajamisesta. Toivottavasti kolmivaihteinen takanapa nyt kestää lyhyemmät välitykset sitten, kun niidenkin hajottamisesta on jo kokemusta. Rihtasin vanhaan Sachs Spectro T3-napaan ympärille 26-tuumaisen vanteen ja laitoin takakiekon kiinni fillariin. Piti käydä metsässä rymistelemässä ihan vain että tietää kestääkö takakiekko:

http://aijaa.com/MHk6uu

Kuvasta ei sitä kovin hyvin näe, mutta tuossa on aika jyrkkä alamäki, ja pysäytin kun edessä oli niin iso töyssy ettei olisi enää yli päässyt lentämättä ohjaustangon yli. Tuohon kohtaan siis tulin ajamalla, mutta pois pääsin vain pyörää nostelemalla ja työntelemällä.

Renkaat tuossa ovat nyt jotkut Duro-merkkiset 1,95 tuumaa paksut pistosuojatut nappularenkaat. Liian ohuet, kun joutuu pitämään niin isoja paineita että pito loppuu maastossa kesken. Laitan tuohon varmaan ne Bilteman paksuimmat 2,25" maastorenkaat, niin voi vähän pienemmillä paineilla ajella. Etuketjunrattaat ovat väliaikaisratkaisuna sosialisoitu eräästä maastopyörästä, eli vaikka etuvaihteita ei olekaan niin edessä on silti kaksi ylimääräistä ratasta. Ketjut ovat pienimmällä rattaalla. Välit ovat hiukan liian lyhyet, koska kaupassa käydessä huomasin että kolmosvaihteella ehkä noin 90 rpm polkemalla nopeus oli todella hidas, alle 20 kmph. Edessä on V-jarru, jonka laitoin vanhan paskan cantilever-jarrun tilalle, eli nyt tuo jopa pysähtyykin hyvin. Tälleen talvikäytössä nuo renkaat ovat ihan hyvät, jos ei maastoon mene. Vaihdevaijeri on liian lyhyt ja jumittaa niin ettei isompaa vaihdetta saa kahvasta kääntämällä päälle, pienemmälle voi kyllä vaihtaa kahvastakin. Lampun johtokin osui johonkin risuun metsässä ja meni poikki.

Lisää kuvia:

http://aijaa.com/Qb5B7V

Maastossa, ylämäki kävi niin jyrkäksi että meni sutimiseksi. Pysähdyin siis ottamaan kuvan

http://aijaa.com/wMCEbp
http://aijaa.com/7yAGZp

----------


## Mihail

Tuohon olisi tarkoitus päivittää oikeastaan kaikki, runko jää.

----------


## idänihme

> Hankin juuri vie pois hintaan vanhan tunturin varmaankin 80-luvulta. Valkovihreä. Valmistettu Turussa. Vaihteita on joku 2x jotain. Vivut siinä rungossa, kuten ne ennen oli aina. Pyörä ei ole ajokunnossa, sisäkumit tyhjät ja ulkokumitkin jo entiset.
> 
> Tarkoitus olisi entisöidä/muokata siitä pyörä kaupassa käyntiin jne.
> 
> Miten kannattaa aloittaa projekti?
> 
> Riisunko pyörän ihan kappaleiksi ja teen inventaarion, että mitä kannattaa ja pitää vaihtaa?
> 
> Muutamia kysymyksiä on jo....
> ...



Jos irroitat lukkoa niin ole varovainen. Siitä mekanismin puolelta rautasahalle antautuu vain rungossa kiinni oleva samasta metallista tehty osa(tuo metallinvärinen on todennäköisesti helvetin kovaa). Sitä kannattaa yrittää saada sahaamalla mahdollisimman kokonaan poikki. Jos yrität vääntää on takahaarukka helposti vino. Nimimerkillä kokemusta on. Jos saat lukon siististi irti niin siitä toiselle puolelle jäävästä metallihäkkyrästä voisi ehkä saada viilalla muotoiltua vekkulin pullonkorkinavaimen.

----------


## Jussi K

Meni sormi suuhun uusimman teräsrunkoprojektin kanssa. Keskiö oli niin tiukasti ruostunut (?) kiinni, että toinen puoli irtosi pieninä palasina, ja vetopuoli on nyt aivan muussina. Myötäpäivään olen tuota yrittänyt saada pyörimään, ensin keskiötyökalulla ja myöhemmin vasaran ja meisselin kanssa. CRC:n irrotusöljyllä ja ruosteenpoistohapolla olen liuottanut, mutta ei auta. Ja jos ruoste irtoaakin, niin en keksi miten tuota saisi voimalla väännettyä. Rautasaha ei pure laakerikuppiin yhtään.

Onko ideoita miten tuon saisi irti?

----------


## Jake_Kona

Mikropora esmees Dremel tai vastaav ja siihen tuumainen katkaisulaikka. Saat sen pyörimään ton keskiöön sisällä. Tarkoitus olisi silloin katkaista laakeri poikittain, että saa tasapääruuvaria uraan

----------


## Jsavilaa

> Meni sormi suuhun uusimman teräsrunkoprojektin kanssa. Keskiö oli niin tiukasti ruostunut (?) kiinni, että toinen puoli irtosi pieninä palasina, ja vetopuoli on nyt aivan muussina. Myötäpäivään olen tuota yrittänyt saada pyörimään, ensin keskiötyökalulla ja myöhemmin vasaran ja meisselin kanssa. CRC:n irrotusöljyllä ja ruosteenpoistohapolla olen liuottanut, mutta ei auta. Ja jos ruoste irtoaakin, niin en keksi miten tuota saisi voimalla väännettyä. Rautasaha ei pure laakerikuppiin yhtään.
> 
> Onko ideoita miten tuon saisi irti?



Hitsaa passelin putken tai vaikkapa hylsyn tuohon niin saa kunnolla voimaa vääntöön. Alsarunkoon en tiiä uskaltaisko kokeilla mutta rautarunkoon kyllä. Tai no jaa, oon kyllä mp:n pyöränlaarerikuppeja hitsannu aluvanteessakin eikä oo menny alsa pilalle.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Pelkkä lämpö auttaa moneen jumiin.

----------


## Justiina

Tässäpä minun vastavalmistunut rojekti, piskuinen Surly Disc Trucker:



Voimansiirto: 2x9 Shimano Sora/Tiagra, kahvat Sora, kammet FSA Vero 165mm, Shimanon perusmaastopolkusimet
Jarrut: Avid BB5 Road
Putkiosat: Bontrager (stonga 38 cm, stemmi 60mm)
Kiekot: 26" RCZ 2013 Race Mini Disc
Renkulat: Continental Contact Extra Light 26 x 1,75
Satula: Selle Italia Turbo 1980
Lokarit: Curana C-Lite 26"/55mm

Muutoin kasaaminen sujui suht mallikkaasti, mutta vaihteet ja jarrut sääti lopulta ammatti-ihminen kun ei omat hermot ja taidot riittäneet :P Jarrut laahailee vieläkin vähän, mutta jospa ne siitä kilometrien myötä asettuisi. Eikä ne tänään menoa tuolla upeassa kevätsäässä haitanneet  :Hymy:

----------


## skuikka

Tuo on niin muussina, että en täysin saa kuvasta selvää, mutta jos tuossa on laakerin rippeen rungon sisäpuolisessa jengassa jumissa, niin etsi hitsari jostain. Ensin laakerin sisäpinnalle reilulla virralla laakerin ympäri kiertävä hitsi. Se supistaa laakeria jäähtyessään huomattavasti. Sitten, jos vielä on tarpeellista, voi hitsata vähän vartta josta voi laakerin kiertää irti.

----------


## Mihail

Tuossa JussiK:n tapauksessa itse vetäisisin muhvin punahehkuun pillien kanssa.
Tietty huono vaihtoehto jollei meinaa maalata runkoa.

----------


## pätkä

> Meni sormi suuhun uusimman teräsrunkoprojektin kanssa. Keskiö oli niin tiukasti ruostunut (?) kiinni, että toinen puoli irtosi pieninä palasina, ja vetopuoli on nyt aivan muussina. Myötäpäivään olen tuota yrittänyt saada pyörimään, ensin keskiötyökalulla ja myöhemmin vasaran ja meisselin kanssa. CRC:n irrotusöljyllä ja ruosteenpoistohapolla olen liuottanut, mutta ei auta. Ja jos ruoste irtoaakin, niin en keksi miten tuota saisi voimalla väännettyä. Rautasaha ei pure laakerikuppiin yhtään.
> 
> Onko ideoita miten tuon saisi irti?



Migillä saumaa tuohon laakerin jämään ja sitten naputtelee jämät pois. Vaikka muutama pistehitsi ensin varovasti tasaisin välein. Tuolla tavalla säästyy runko palovauriolta. Varmuuden vuoksi voi laittaa vielä märän rätin keskiön ympärille.

Edit. skuikka oli tuota jo ehdottanutkin.

----------


## Mihail

Homma polkastu käyntiin ja fillari riisuttu vanhoista roippeista. Uusia odotellessa.

----------


## kauris

Heh, mulla on just päinvastainen tilanne. Vanhat osat riisuttu vanhasta rungosta ja uutta runkoa odotellaan. Niitäkin vanhemmat orkkisosat ruuvattu vanhaan runkoon jo kiinni ja se pyörä nyt ajossa. Kuva ohessa. Uusi ohjaustanko tiukemmalla mutkalla, stemmi käännetty plus-puolelle, vähän paksummat tankoteipit ja työmatka yms ajoa paremmin kestävät 25 mm fourseosonit alla.



Mä mietin, kun uusi runko on edelleen kaupassa odottamassa kampien kiinnitystä, että jotain tekisi mieli valmistella ja ajattelin että voishan sitä kahvat, vaijerit kuorineen ja tankonauhat laitella tankoon jo valmiiksi ilman runkoakin. Jättää vain vaijerinkuoret lyhentämättä kun ei voi tietää oikeaa mittaa. Ja kahvakumit vois valmiiksi vaihtaa, kun vanhat on kuluneet ja uudet odottamassa, Ehkä vähän hullulta kuulostavaavalmistelua jo omastakin mielestäni mutta jotain tekis mieli jo tehdä. Säästäis siinä sen tunnin kokoamisaikaa sitten rungon saavuttua hyppysiin. Mietin kyllä, että onko kahvojen asento tangolla helpompi saada oikeaksi vasta silloin kun tanko on kiinni jo pyörässä mutta ei se ehkä siihen vaikuta. Tanko vain oikean näköiseen asentoon rungon ja stemmin sijaan korjaustelineen hampaisiin ja kahvojen yläreunat jatkumaan tangon yläreunan suuntaisesti ja kahvat osoittamaan normisti syoraan maata kohden jne.

----------


## Api76

> Tässäpä ois minun projekti. Tietääkö joku tästä pyörämallista jotain tarkempaa, ikä tms ? Työmatkasinkulan ajattelin tehdä, mutta tässä kerkeää ajatukset vielä muuttua moneen otteeseen




Vastaava laitos " kultamuna" lepää meidän varastossa. oli romuun menossa kun bogasin rungossa tarran pirkanpyöräily 1983.... Mun retro on mustalla rungolla ja kultaisilla tankoteipeiilä ja penkillä!  Kaikki turha on kisapelistä raavittu pois tietty.  
Käytyn tampereen JP pyörässä remontissa sen viime kesänä, löyty varaston hyllystä pölynen etu pakka ja taakse joku pakka samalla laitettiin uudet renkaat ja ketjut.  280km reeniajolla viimevuoden pirkanpyöräily läpi 4:50 loppuajalla.
Hyvin tunturi rullas, eikä teräs runko notku vaikka kuinka runttais putkelta!
Nyt ko klassikko on myyntilistalla kun varastoon kotiutu syklo, kun halvalla sain...
Vastustan suuria muutoksia, kannatan entisöintiä.

----------


## Tctic

Argh. Älä koskaan edes piruuttasi tarjoa mitään mielestäsi järjetöntä summaa ebayssä myynnissä olevasta rungosta. Nyt on nimittäin tuollainen projektina:


Runko on siis Cannondale Flash Carbon 29er 1 -13. Budjetti ei anna periksi carbon leftyyn, joten foxilla mennään vaikka vähän raiskaus se on tuohon runkoon.

----------


## LJL

^ Yy. Nyt on hienoa. Ei kai Foxin asentaminen mikään erityinen raiskaus ole, ainakaan mun mielestä, koska muissakin fillareissa se on ihan ok keula eikä tarvi hommata mysteerillistä etukiekkoa lefty-navalla.

----------


## Jsavilaa

^^ Ihana tuo Flash, onneksi vähän yllytin huutamaan.  :Cool: 

Kuitua täälläki tulossa, molemmista päistä notkuvana. Jahka saan ohjainlaakerit jostain käsiin niin riipasen Daconista hilut tähän.

----------


## Tctic

Paha Jsavilaa!!! Ei ollut kyllä tarkoitus päivittää runkoa, mutta minkäs teet enää tässä vaiheessa. Nyt on sitten Grand Canyon AL 7.9 runko myynnissä ylimääräisenä.

Tuosta Scalpelista voi tulla tosi hieno sopivilla palikoilla.

----------


## LJL

Tuli tässä kuvia katsellessa sellainen mieleen, että miten tuohon Cannondalen emäputkeen saa normikeulan kiinni? Eikö tuo ole ylhäältäkin 1,5"?

----------


## Tctic

Siihen saa adapterin jolla saa kuristettua 1 1/8 tuumaiseksi yläpään. Ainakin näin olen käsittänyt...

Edittiä sen verran, että tarvitaan Cannondale KP205 setti, että Cannariin saa kiinni tapered keulan. Cannondalen alkuperäisten laakereiden sisähalkaisija ei nähtävästi ole 1,5" vaan hitusen yli.

Ja tuolta näkee mitä tarvitaan, että sopii:
http://www.cannondaleanswers.com/def...ountain-bikes/

----------


## IncBuff

Sopivalla laakerilla?

----------


## Jsavilaa

Sovitteiden kans saa pikkusen puljata. Alakooli menee helpolla esim Cane Creekin 1 1/8>1,5 muutos crownracella. Yläpään saanee toimimaan samalla kikkulalla tai muutoslaakerilla jossa holkki 1 1/8 keulalle. Itelle tulee varmaankin ylös+alas adapterit jossa paikka jollekin vakiomittaiselle laakerille (semi-integroitu tms.). Tapered keulalla homma helpottuu puolella kun ei tarvi ku ylälaakeri askarrella.

Ja nuita Cannarin laakereita on turha lähikaupasta kysellä. Lähimmät jotka suosiolla löytyi, oli Miamissa ja varoiksi tilasin itelle yhen parin Anaheimista ku halvalla sai...

----------


## Iglumies

> Tuli tässä kuvia katsellessa sellainen mieleen, että miten tuohon Cannondalen emäputkeen saa normikeulan kiinni? Eikö tuo ole ylhäältäkin 1,5"?



Kyllä ainakin minä noukin suoraan Sportaxin hyllystä CC:n laakerit Nomadiini , jossa on suora 1,5" emätinputki.

----------


## Kemizti

> Siihen saa adapterin jolla saa kuristettua 1 1/8 tuumaiseksi yläpään. Ainakin näin olen käsittänyt...



pssst, tiiän yhen tyypin kenellä on Hope stepdown sininen low-stack laakeri, molemmista päistä 1,5">1 1/8" supistava aivan jouten..  :Vink:

----------


## LJL

Ok, en tiennyt että on olemassa ulkomitaltaan 1-1,5" emättimelle ja sisämitalta 1-1/8" kaulaputkelle olevia laakereita... Pitäisköhän alkaa itsekin kärkkyä iibeistä Cannarin 26" kuiturunkoa  :Hymy:  Varmaan viimeistään sitten on pakko, jos/kun skyrvähtää noi nykyiset Canyonit. Ikävän hyvin on kyllä kestäneet tähän asti  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jsavilaa

> Kuitua täälläki tulossa, molemmista päistä notkuvana. Jahka saan ohjainlaakerit jostain käsiin niin riipasen Daconista hilut tähän.



Tänään pärähti prokkis vauhtiin. Keulaksi tuli siis 1 1/8 putkella oleva Cannarin 1.5" sijaan ja sille piti pikkusen funtsia asennusosia. Fillariosan kans mietittiin holkin sorvausta ja mahollisia valmiita vaihtoehtoja mutta siinä kartotuksen tiimellyksessä ehin tilata jenkeistä kalikoita. Iso kiitos kuitenkin Fillariosalle vaikka nyt ehin hommata osat muualta. Sitten tuossa muistin että yks tuttu on koneistaja/sorvaaja niin sieltäpä pukkas pikana pari holkkia johon menee semi-integroitu laakeri.




Siinäpä sitte kun ehin omaan talliin, Dacon osiksi ja Scalpel nippuun. Keula siis SID Race, voimansiirto XT/XTR 1x10, jarrut XTR, kehät Sunn, navat SLX/XTR, putkiosat sekatavaralaatikosta. Lyhyen koeajon perusteella melko ihanan tuntoinen pyörä painosta huolimatta. Vaaka siis pärähti noin 11kiloon, pitänee kesän päälle funtsailla ainakin hieman kevennystä.

----------


## Mihail

Cannarit miellyttää silmää, se pienenpi paha jenkkilästä  :Hymy: . Oma supersix ei etene ja se ottaa vähän kaaliin, kun tuo maltti ei ole meikäläisellä mikään vahvin luonteenpiirre. Ainakaan tälläisissä tärkeissä asioissa  :Vink: .
Se scalpel joka oli fillarilehdessä toissa vuonna tais painaa lähemmäs seittemän kiloo. Vai olenko väärässä?

----------


## LJL

Taisi olla alle 7kg. Siinä oli menty jo aika pitkälle keventelyssä.

----------


## Mihail

Joo, se oli kyllä aika äärimmilleen vedetty prokkis. Budjettikin oli ihan kiva. Mitä mahtaa miehellä nyt olla työn alla, koska onhan tuollaiset äärimmilleen hiotut timantit mielenkiintoisia.

----------


## toripolliisi

Tällaisen väsäsin aikani kuluksi kaverille. Merida runkosetti tuli kätevästi Saksasta, voimansiirto shimano 105 omasta maantiepyörästä, vanteet fillaritorista, joten suht halvalla päästiin. Näitä on kyllä mukava rakennella ja huoltaa. Levyjarrut shimano Br-505, FSA gossamer kammet ja keskiö.

----------


## Eri

Ensimmäinen pyöräprojekti, jossa kasailen itse osista fillarin, katsotaan mitä tulee. Runkona Ragley BigWig, kiekkoina ZTR Flow + rcz:n navat. Vanhasta fillarista peritään ainakin slx kammet, sunrace takapakka, x9 vaihtaja x7 liipamisilla, slx jarrut ja SDG:n satula. Nyt pitäisi saada vielä Nicolain runko myytyä, että saa keulan ja loput osat ostiskeltua




Tänään laitoin teipit kiekkoihin, testasin Gorilla teippiä. Matkamallin rullan 25mm leveys oli juuri passeli ja teippi asettui todella nätisti kehille. Saa nähdä sitten, että miten myöhemmissä vaiheissa tulee toimimaan.

----------


## slow

^Mielenkiinnolla odotan jatkoa.

----------


## Nizcu

[IMG][/IMG]

Kaffenbackista olis tarkotus rakennella cyclocros  :Kieli pitkällä: 
Kiekot vanhasta pompetaminesta, samoin satula (bbb) ja avid bb5 levyjarrut.
Uutta osaa: Sram rival 10 takavaihtaja, Sram Rival etuvaihtaja, Sram gxp kampisetti, Sram apex vaihde/jarru kahvat, Schwalbe cx comp -pistosuojatut renkaat, yms.
Mattamusta runko, punaiset tankonauhat sekä punaiset jarru/vaihde kaapelit..aikalailla puna-musta osastolla mennään, kuten vanhassa sinkulassa.
Pyörä pitäisi olla tulevana viikonloppuna valmis, jos vain kaikki osat tulevat ajallaan.

----------


## Tctic

Hitaasti, todella hitaasti valmistuu tämä fillari. Rungon (f29 1) ja keulan (sid xx) hain postista tiistaina. Tänään naputtelin uuden adapteri headsetin (Cannondalen osanumero kp205) paikalleen ja asensin keulan. Seuraava operaatio on tilata jarrut (slx:llä mennään). Stemmi vaihtuu pari senttiä lyhyempään vastaavaan, 11cm on minulle liian pitkä, mutta ollut muitakaan nyt hyllyssä.

----------


## LJL

^ Yy. 

(Viestini on liian lyhyt)

----------


## toripolliisi

Osimoilleen aika tarkasti riitti ohjainputki  :Hymy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tctic

Jos minun fillaria tarkoitat, niin yksi 10mm spaceri on stemmin alla, joten riitti vallan mainiosti.  :Hymy:  Kaksi muttaa projektissa on, kiekot ja kammet. Dt Swissit tulevat, mutta budjetti ei anna tällä hetkellä periksi tilata niitä, joten voi olla, että pyörä joutuu odottamaan kuukauden päivät kiekkoja. Hollowgramit haluaisin kammiksi, mutta en meinaa löytää mistään vetopuolen 175mm kampea (muuta kuin uusia). Vasemman puolen kampi löytyi käytettynä, narrow wide tulee rattaaksi ja akseli lähtee tilaukseen jossakin vaiheessa. No, ei auta kuin odotella, että sopivia palikoita tulee vastaan. Uusiin kampiin ei rahat riitä millään kun ne ovat 700€:n luokkaa.

----------


## TPP



----------


## LJL

Ai niin, kammethan cännäreissä on yleensä myös omalaatuisia... Damn. Toivottavasti hollowgrammia löytyy toisellakin puolelle  :Hymy:  Eikö kepeät customkiekot antaisi tuohon pyörään sähäkkyyttä? Vai oliko jotkut dt swissin hipohipokiekot suunnitelmissa?

----------


## Tctic

Dt Swiss XR 1501:t ovat oikeastaan ainoa vaihtoehto tällä hetkellä. Pikkuisen yli 9kg:n tuo mahtaa mennä polkimineen suunnitelluilla osilla jos hollowgrameja ei saa hommattua.

----------


## kauris

Hauska kuva TPP:llä.

----------


## JackOja

> Hitaasti, todella hitaasti valmistuu tämä fillari. Rungon (f29 1) ja keulan (sid xx) hain postista tiistaina. ... Seuraava operaatio on tilata jarrut (slx:llä mennään).



Tuollaista keveysprojektia pukkaa ja sitten ulosmittaa homman painavilla jarruilla? Eikös jotkut Formulat tai edes XTR natsais paremmin  :Sekaisin:

----------


## LJL

> Dt Swiss XR 1501:t ovat oikeastaan ainoa vaihtoehto tällä hetkellä.



Customkiekkoja kun nopeasti selailin niin aika samoihin menee, mitä nyt Cresteillä saisi millin leveämpää kehää: http://r2-bike.com/notubes-laufradsa...t-swiss-240-29

----------


## Tctic

> Tuollaista keveysprojektia pukkaa ja sitten ulosmittaa homman painavilla jarruilla? Eikös jotkut Formulat tai edes XTR natsais paremmin



Tämä on niin tiukalla budjetilla tehty projekti, ettei se veny xtr/formula tasoon ja xt:t puolestaan on saman painoiset kuin slx:t. Jarrulevyt on kevyet (Ashima Airotor), ne sai halvalla.  :Leveä hymy:  Ja vaikka miten laskee fillarin kokonaishinnan ja käyttää käytettyjä osia jos suinkin mahdollista, niin 2500€:n kieppeillä hinta on (ilman satulaa, tankoa ja polkimia). Xtr jarrut ois yksistään yli 300€ vs slx:n 99,90€, joten siinä kohtaa ei tarvitse montaa kertaa miettiä.

----------


## Avokid

Ja se painoerokin SLX:n ja XTR:n välillä on aika nimellinen.

----------


## aki53bmx

On-Onen rautanen 456 evo2 on itellä rakenteilla. Pirun mielenkiintonen, mutta työläs projekti, kun oon touhunnut viimeset 15v pelkästään bmx-puolella. Kerennyt vähän mitat ja systeemit muuttumaan siinä ajassa. V-jarruja viimeeks ruuvannut. Kiitos Fillari-foorumille, kyl täältä tietoa löytyy ihan joka asiaan!

Kuukauden verran meni illat selvitellessä, nyt on kaikki osat saapunut ja runko on paikallisessa huollossa keskiön ja ohjainlaakerikuppien asennuksessa.

Itekin päädyin slx jarruihin kun juttuja lueskelin, tuntuis olevan hinta-laatu kohallaan.  

Projektiin sisältyy myös ajokamojen hommaaminen, ei enää varastosta löytynyt niitä vermeitä mitkä oli -98 Finlandia-maastopyöräilyssä päällä. Ei ne kyllä ois enään moneen vuoteen mahtunutkaan päälle  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TPP

Projekti etenee...

----------


## Halloo halloo

On se hidasta se projektin väsääminen. Päivä meni pahvilaatikosta nostaessa. Huh  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TPP

> On se hidasta se projektin väsääminen. Päivä meni pahvilaatikosta nostaessa. Huh



En uskaltanut aikaisemmin nostaa kun kissa vartioi laatikkoa.

----------


## LJL

Juuri mikään ei ole niin hienoa kuin uutuuttaan hohtavat (ja uudelta tuoksuvat) rungot ja komponentit. Tuo Look on kanssa upea runko ja todella hienot on myös nuo "talon" kammet

----------


## oddis

Hankin talvella talvella täysjouston ja koska vanha sotaratsu oli tavallaan joutilaana päätin kaljapäissäni alkaa sitä hieman "tuunaamaan". Ajatuksena oli vaihtaa väri ja pistää kaikki laakerit, vaijerit yms. kuluneet osat vaihtoon mutta pienellä budjetilla.

Tästä se lähti:
Eipä lähtenytkään, prkl miten tänne saa kuvia...

----------


## Fjälle

:Hymy: 
Sen sortin projekteja tulee joskus itse kullekin...

----------


## kaakku

> Mulla nytkähti 29 projekti seuraavalle tasolle, kun menin hankkimaan uuden alurungon.
> Joutilaaksi jää vanha 18" Haro Mary, jonka vois vaikka vaihtaa Rouvalle tulevaan pieneen 15-16" nätin väriseen 26-jäykkäperärunkoon.





Ja näin se lähti seuraavalle omistajalleen. Saa nähdä palaako vielä joskus takaisin  :Vink:

----------


## Iglumies

Jotain tuttua tuossa Harossa  :Sekaisin:

----------


## J T K

> Hitaasti, todella hitaasti valmistuu tämä fillari. Rungon (f29 1) ja keulan (sid xx) hain postista tiistaina. Tänään naputtelin uuden adapteri headsetin (Cannondalen osanumero kp205) paikalleen ja asensin keulan. Seuraava operaatio on tilata jarrut (slx:llä mennään). Stemmi vaihtuu pari senttiä lyhyempään vastaavaan, 11cm on minulle liian pitkä, mutta ollut muitakaan nyt hyllyssä.



Mitä puntari näyttää pelkän rungon osalta..? Hienohan tuosta tulee väkisinkin. Ihan oikeasta päästä olet lähtenyt projektia kasamaan jos budjetti on tiukka. Itsekin voisin tinkiä jarrujen hifistelystä tuossa kohdassa. Toimivat ensivaiheessa kiinni, siirtää pikkuhiljaa rahaa sivuun ja investoi sitten jossain kohdassa vaikka ne timangimmat tilalle. Kiekoissa sama juttu. Itse kasailin talven aikana Santa Cruzin highballin, siitä löytyy tarinaa mm. täältä, täältä, täältä ja loppupohdintaa täältä.

----------


## RikuK.

Tämmöistä on tullut rakenneltua talvella.


Linkin takana lisää kuvia.
http://rikunrapsyt.blogspot.fi/2014/...i-fillari.html

----------


## kauris

Hienon näköinen tuo mustavalkoinen kuva ja ne muutkin kuvat. Rohkeesti lähdit kiekotkin itse kasaamaan. Ostitko jonkun pukin ja kireysmittarinkin suoraan kylmiltään kaupasta vai saitko joatain lainaan tms? 
Toivottavasti tuli hyvät ja kestävät. Itse en ole uskaltanut tuohon. Pelkästään pieniä sivuheittoja korjaillut pyörän haarukassa suoraan.

----------


## slow

Hatunnosto Rikulle ja pyörälle. Wau.

----------


## RikuK.

Kiitos kommenteista.
Rihtauspukin hommasin (Park Tool TS8) mutta pinnojen kireysmittaria en. Kireydet arvoin näpituntumalla ja siksi vähän jännittääkin.

----------


## Brad

Hello,

Tarkoitus on aloittaa projektia eli vanhasta MTB rungosta kasata käyrätanko sinkula. Mistä hyvää työkalusarjaa ko. projektille.
 Olen katsellut seuraavia vaihtoehtoja:

http://www.bikester.fi/red-cycling-p...ta-222493.html

http://www.lightinthebox.com/fi/inde...=shopping_cart

http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/38092...rja-20-osainen

Tuo Bikesterin työkalupakki hinta-laatusuhteeltaan on ykkösvaihtoehtoni tässä vaiheessa. Mitä mieltä asiasta?

Voi ilman muuta suositella muitakin vaihtoehtoja. Tarkoitus ei ole kuitenkaan perustaa pyöräkorjaamoa =)

Kiitos jo etukäteen.

----------


## hemppa

En osaa arvioda laatua sen tarkemmin, mutta jos olisin itselle nyt hankkimassa settiä, niin tsekkaisin Planet X:n tarjonnan.

http://www.planetx.co.uk/c/q/accesso...turerjobsworth

----------


## 30 hampainen

Hienon pyörän kasasit RikuK, ja todella hienot kuvat. Lisäksi, jos toi alle 7.5 kg:n paino osoittautuu todelliseksi niin on kyllä yksi kevyimpiä alumiinicycloja.

----------


## Tactica

Uutta projektia pukkaa. Paadyin sittenkin vaihtamaan runkoa ja laitoin Nukeproofin Megan runkosettinä torille myyntiin. Uusi konkeli tulee olemaan uusi Santa Cruz Nomad 650b. Talven aikana tuli hommailtua kaikenlaista palikkaa Megan päivitystä varten, mutta siirtyyhän ne tuohon Cruziinkin mainiosti.

Tälläistä on siis tulossa:

Runko: Santa Cruz Nomad3 650b
Keula: RockShox Pike Solo Air 160 mm
Takaiskari: RockShox Vivid Air
Kiekot: SRAM Roam 60
Vaihteisto: SRAM X01
Kammet: Race Face Next SL 34t
Polkimet: Race Face Atlas (2014)
Stemmi: Renthal Strata Duo 50 mm
Tanko: Race Face SixC riser
Tupit: Ergon GE1
Jarrut: Avid Elixir 9 (vaihtuvat todennäköisesti SRAM Guideihin)
Hissitolppa: RockShox Reverb Stealth 150
Satula: Selle Italia SLR ti

Melkoinen SRAM- ja RaceFace-mannekiini tuli, mutta molemmilla on juuri nyt loistavia tuotteita tarjolla. Kyllähän tästä pitäis tulla hyvä, kestävä ja kevyt. Ainakin pankkitilin saldo väittää näin...

Fiilistelykuvia projektista löytyy täältä:
http://imgur.com/a/12aSV/embed

----------


## Tank Driver

^ kaipa toi nyt menettelee.

----------


## Uomo

Paska kuva paskasta projektista. Kattoo jos sais vielä tän viikon aikana ajoon.

----------


## Iglumies

Tohon Tactican rojektiin ei oikein pysty suhtautuun, kuin kauhealla kateudella.

----------


## LJL

> Tohon Tactican rojektiin ei oikein pysty suhtautuun, kuin kauhealla kateudella.



On kyllä vähän turhan ihastuttava projekti. Ei saisi olla tuommoisia, tai ainakaan niistä ei saisi laittaa kuvapäivityksiä. Eikä avata kivojen highend-komponenttien valinnasta omia syväluotaavia keskusteluketjuja, jotka herättävät muissa epätervettä speksailunhalua.  :Hymy:

----------


## TPP

Takavaihtajaa, ketjua, polkimia ja eturattaita vaille valmis.

----------


## r.a.i

Mitkä on kuskin mitat ja lookin koko? Näyttää niin piiitkältä ja matalalta...

----------


## TPP

> Mitkä on kuskin mitat ja lookin koko? Näyttää niin piiitkältä ja matalalta...



177 ja 54. Paska kuva vääristää pyörän mittoja.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Takavaihtajaa, ketjua, polkimia ja eturattaita vaille valmis.



Looking very good!

----------


## LJL

Oliko tossa Lookin tolpassa (E-post?) jotain säätömahdollisuutta sen jälkeen kun sen on kerran lyhentänyt? Upealta näyttää kerrassaan.

----------


## ratikka

Miten noi takakiekon pinnat näyttää niin hassuilta?

----------


## aki53bmx

Rupee olemaan lähellä. Tänään illalla ketjut + vaijeri, ja jarruletkujen lyhennys. 

Ps. Autotalli / harrastetila ois kova.

----------


## toripolliisi

Onneksi on autotalli missä puuhata  :Leveä hymy:  Melkoinen tornaado on mennyt Akin kämpän läpi jättäen uuden maastopyörän sohvan kylkeen. Pyörästä vaikea sanoa mitään  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## aki53bmx

> Onneksi on autotalli missä puuhata  Melkoinen tornaado on mennyt Akin kämpän läpi jättäen uuden maastopyörän sohvan kylkeen. Pyörästä vaikea sanoa mitään



Kyllähän toi vaimo kiittelee aina  :Leveä hymy:  

Fillari on tarkotuksella vielä vähän varjossa, ehkä huomenna siinä kunnossa että kehtaa kuvan napata.

----------


## PedroK

Mun pyörät käy olkkarissa huollossa kun muija on salilla tai jossain muualla yli tunnin reissulla. Mukuloilla on vaitiolovelvollisuus näistä hommista.

----------


## groovyholmes

X-D!!! Mahtavaa! Voi kyllä käydä kalliiksi, jos muksut hiffaa homman;-)

----------


## TPP

> Oliko tossa Lookin tolpassa (E-post?) jotain säätömahdollisuutta sen jälkeen kun sen on kerran lyhentänyt? Upealta näyttää kerrassaan.



Joo, spacereiden avulla löytyy säätövaraa reilut 3cm.

----------


## LJL

> Joo, spacereiden avulla löytyy säätövaraa reilut 3cm.



Näin muistelinkin jostain lukeneeni. Varsin kätevää, ei tarvi (niin paljon) olla kylmä hiki otsalla lyhentäessä  :Vink:

----------


## ratikka

Pikkuprojektia pukkaa ja kaipaisin neuvoja.

Tuosta pitäisi saada 1x10 tietysti mahd. halvalla. Tällä hetkellä se on 2x9. Takavaihtaja on tällä hetkellä X0 (vanha malli), ei ilmeisesti toimi 10 pakan kanssa eikä varmaan jaksa pitää ketjua tarpeeksi kireänä. 

Eli takavaihtaja, ketjut, pakka, ja triggeri mennee vaihtoon? 

Mahtuuko 10-pakka suoraan 9-pakan tilalle?

Kertokaa myös minkälainen takapakka sekä eturatas kannattaa hommata että pääsee myös ylöspäin.

Olen ajatellut Racefacen narrow-wide eturatasta sekä XT:n shadow plus takavaihtajaa. Ei hirveästi voi mennä metsään?

----------


## Niko79

> Pikkuprojektia pukkaa ja kaipaisin neuvoja.
> 
> Tuosta pitäisi saada 1x10 tietysti mahd. halvalla. Tällä hetkellä se on 2x9. Takavaihtaja on tällä hetkellä X0 (vanha malli), ei ilmeisesti toimi 10 pakan kanssa eikä varmaan jaksa pitää ketjua tarpeeksi kireänä. 
> 
> Eli takavaihtaja, ketjut, pakka, ja triggeri mennee vaihtoon? 
> 
> Mahtuuko 10-pakka suoraan 9-pakan tilalle?
> 
> Kertokaa myös minkälainen takapakka sekä eturatas kannattaa hommata että pääsee myös ylöspäin.
> ...



Katso HI5Bikes Sram x9 10 sp vipu ja x9 type2 10 sp short tai medium takavaihtaja, on erittäin edullisia ja toimivia! Sram 1050 10sp(11-36) pakka ei myöskään hinnaltaan päätä huimaa ja on ihan ok, 1051 ketju myös ajaa asiansa.

----------


## Grandi66

Tandemin päivitysprojekti kesällä edessä. Ensin kerätään osat ja sitten päivitetään. 22 kiloista retkitandemia ei ole tarkoitus kevennellä, vaan tehdään jotain muuta. Kuvia tulee kun projekti alkaa.

----------


## Ansis

Ratikka, siinä vaiheessa on aina menty metsään ja lujaa kun on hommattu pyörään shimanoa  :Leveä hymy: 

Ja Tacticalle pisteet Cruzi projektista.

----------


## aki53bmx

Nyt on letkut lyhennetty ja loput kilkkeet kiinni. Toisen jarruletkun lyhennyksessä onnistuin tietenkin tönäsemään kahvaa letkun ollessa irti, ja vähän lientä roiskahti pihalle. Pätkäsin letkun ja pistin kiinni ja kas kummaa, jarru toimii normaalisti.. Pitäskö sinne kuitenkin saada lisää ainetta hävinneen tilalle? SLX:t kyseessä.

Kadulla kävin ensipolkasut suorittamassa ja kyllähän se hyvältä tuntu!

----------


## S.S

Kun näitä projekteja nyt tulee jokaisesta tuutista, niin laitetaan omat projektit myös esille...

Naiset ensin, joten esitellään ensin puolisolleni tuleva 29er:

Tuleva omistaja aloitteli edellisenä kesänä harrastusta vanhalla 26er jäykkäperälläni ja innostui lajista. Talven aikana piti laittaa vanhaa pyörää kuntoon, mutta miten taas kävikään... B-D:n alennusmyynneistä löysin "vahingossa" Cube Access WLS 29er -rungon poistohintaan ja siitä se ajatus sitten lähtikin.

Tästä on tarkoitus tehdä pienellä budjetilla toimiva jäykkäperä ja muutamia käytettyjä osia löytyykin jo hyllystä valmiina. Voimansiirto(2x9) ja jarrut tulevat olemaan SLX, XT ja XTR -luokkaa, keulaksi olen kaavaillut jotain RS:n halvempaa mallia. Kiekkoja en ole tarkemmin miettinyt. Mitään tavoitepainoa tms. en ole tälle asettanut vaan jännityksellä odotan, minkä lukeman puntari antaa...

Sitten esitellään minulle tuleva peli:

Tätäkin projektia voisi luonnehtia "vahingoksi"... Olin ajatellut päivittää 26er täysjoustoni voimansiirtoa talven aikana ja hommannut projektiin jo joitain osia, kunnes joulukuussa iski hirveä 29er -kuume. Fillaritoria selatessa löysin sattumalta sopivan oloisen Epicin rungon ja kiinnostuin heti! Joulun välipäivinä runko vaihtoi omistajaa(kiitos Kouvolan suuntaan) ja osien speksaaminen alkoi. Voimansiirto(1x10) ja jarrut tulee olemaan sekoitus Shimanoa ja Sramia, keulaksi FOX. Tavoitepainosta sen verran, että nykyinen 26er Anthem painaa 11.86kg ja sen alle tähdätään.

Paljon osia on jo hankittu ja paljon on matkalla kotiin. Tulevalla viikolla saan toivottavasti viimeiset osat tilaukseen, että saisi pyörät läjään.

Päivittelen, kun jotain edistystä tapahtuu!

----------


## TPP

Valmis!:

----------


## r.a.i

Hieno siitä tuli! Sulla taitaa vieläkin olla laajakulmalinssi kamerassa?

----------


## Jami2003

On hieno lookki.

----------


## TPP

> Hieno siitä tuli! Sulla taitaa vieläkin olla laajakulmalinssi kamerassa?



Mikä lie linssi, kännyllä näppäsin.

----------


## ratikka

> Katso HI5Bikes Sram x9 10 sp vipu ja x9 type2 10 sp short tai medium takavaihtaja, on erittäin edullisia ja toimivia! Sram 1050 10sp(11-36) pakka ei myöskään hinnaltaan päätä huimaa ja on ihan ok, 1051 ketju myös ajaa asiansa.



Miten lyhyt häkki pelaa 11-36 pakan kanssa? Eteen ajattelin 32-hampaista. Olen kyllä kallistumassa jo hyvin maastossa palvelleeseen X0-vaihtajaan. (type2)

----------


## CamoN

> Miten lyhyt häkki pelaa 11-36 pakan kanssa? Eteen ajattelin 32-hampaista. Olen kyllä kallistumassa jo hyvin maastossa palvelleeseen X0-vaihtajaan. (type2)



Minulla oli talvella jäykkäperämaasturissa SRAM X9 Type2 -takavaihtaja lyhyellä häkillä, 11-36 pakalla ja 36T eturattaalla. Merkitsevää on ainoastaan se hampaiden määrän erotus (ketju iso/iso rattailla vs. pieni/pieni rattailla). Yhden eturattaan voimansiirrossa ainoastaan pakan pienimmän ja isoimman rattaan erotus ratkaisee ja lyhyt häkkinen vaihtaja hoitelee perusmaastopakkaa vaivatta.

----------


## Two-Shoes

> Minulla oli talvella jäykkäperämaasturissa SRAM X9 Type2 -takavaihtaja lyhyellä häkillä, 11-36 pakalla ja 36T eturattaalla. Merkitsevää on ainoastaan se hampaiden määrän erotus (ketju iso/iso rattailla vs. pieni/pieni rattailla). Yhden eturattaan voimansiirrossa ainoastaan pakan pienimmän ja isoimman rattaan erotus ratkaisee ja lyhyt häkkinen vaihtaja hoitelee perusmaastopakkaa vaivatta.



Riippuu kyllä vähän rungosta ja jousituksesta. Edellisessä intensessä ei lyhyt häkkinen Sram riittänyt hoitelemaan 11-36 pakkaa yhdellä eturattaalla. Oli pakko vaihtaa mediumiin. 

Lähetetty minun C5503 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Tactica

> Uutta projektia pukkaa. Paadyin sittenkin vaihtamaan runkoa ja laitoin Nukeproofin Megan runkosettinä torille myyntiin. Uusi konkeli tulee olemaan uusi Santa Cruz Nomad 650b. Talven aikana tuli hommailtua kaikenlaista palikkaa Megan päivitystä varten, mutta siirtyyhän ne tuohon Cruziinkin mainiosti.
> 
> Tälläistä on siis tulossa:
> 
> Runko: Santa Cruz Nomad3 650b
> Keula: RockShox Pike Solo Air 160 mm
> Takaiskari: RockShox Vivid Air
> Kiekot: SRAM Roam 60
> Vaihteisto: SRAM X01
> ...



Projekti otti hieman takapakkia, kun Roam 60 -kiekkojen saatavuus on käytännössä olematon. Laitan tilalle Mavicin CrossMax Enduro -setin. UST on aina UST. Ei ehkä keveimmät, mutta laskeskelin, että kyllä alle 12 kg tuosta pyörästä pitäisi tulla hieman keveämmällä rengastuksella.

----------


## Nizcu

Tämmönen siitä Kaffenback :sta (cyclocross) sit tuli  :Cool: 
Runko terästä, etuvaihtaja sram rival, takavaihtaja sramin rivalia sekin, vaihde/jarrukahvat sram apexia, kammet sram gxp, satula ja satulatolppa molemmat bbb, ohjainkannatin frs pro, sarvet bbb, lukkikset welgo, takalevyjarru avid bb5 ja edessä..öh en tiedä mikä.
Runko on s-kokoinen, siksi juomapullo ja kammet näyttää ylisuurilta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## cigant

^ mikä stemmi,paljon nousua ?

----------


## Nizcu

siis sori, stemmi frs pro (ei ohjainkannatin) mutta noususta ei tietoa..

----------


## Tctic

> Mitä puntari näyttää pelkän rungon osalta..? Hienohan tuosta tulee väkisinkin. Ihan oikeasta päästä olet lähtenyt projektia kasamaan jos budjetti on tiukka. Itsekin voisin tinkiä jarrujen hifistelystä tuossa kohdassa. Toimivat ensivaiheessa kiinni, siirtää pikkuhiljaa rahaa sivuun ja investoi sitten jossain kohdassa vaikka ne timangimmat tilalle. Kiekoissa sama juttu. Itse kasailin talven aikana Santa Cruzin highballin, siitä löytyy tarinaa mm. täältä, täältä, täältä ja loppupohdintaa täältä.



En tullut punninneeksi tuota pelkkänä runkona, Cannondale väittää painoksi 1050g L-koossa. 120g stemmillä, 143g tangolla, 587g slx-jarruilla, 228g xt shadow plus medium takavaihtajalla, 132g xt vivulla, 1640g sid xx keulalla, 709g (666g+37g+6g) kammilla ja parilla 40g elite custom race pullotelineellä (+headset spacereineen ja adaptereineen ~100g luokkaa, 63g bb-laakerit ja satulatolpan clamppi 20g) tuo painaa 4960g. Eli mitä tuosta nyt jää karkeasti ottaen rungon painoksi, todennäköisesti alle 1100g. Kiekoista tuohon tulee lisää 1640g + renkaat ja sisurit 1320g, gripit 50g, satulatolppa 270g, satula 250g, xt 11-36 pakka 337g, ketjut 250g, polkimet 343g ja jarrulevyt 85+112g = 9617g. Tuosta saa vielä pois 150g kammista, 50g satulatolpasta, 10g ketjusta, 20g luokkaa kun vaihtaa pultteja titaanisiin, 50g vaihtamalla satula hiilarikiskolliseen vastaavaan (phemon expert -> phenom pro) ja 200g kun nakkaa sisurit mäkeen. Alle 9kg kaikkine romuineen pitää tehdä ihmeitä tai sitten investoida 1520g kiekkoihin jo tässä vaiheessa...

----------


## ratikka

Projekti etenee. X9 vaihdevivut oli yläfemmasta loppu. Niinkuin muualtakin.
Kuvasta uupuu 32 piikkinen vihreä RF narrow-wide.

Mutta näillä mennään.

----------


## Avokid

> Tämmönen siitä Kaffenback :sta (cyclocross) sit tuli 
> Runko terästä, etuvaihtaja sram rival, takavaihtaja sramin rivalia sekin, vaihde/jarrukahvat sram apexia, kammet sram gxp, satula ja satulatolppa molemmat bbb, ohjainkannatin frs pro, sarvet bbb, lukkikset welgo, takalevyjarru avid bb5 ja edessä..öh en tiedä mikä.
> Runko on s-kokoinen, siksi juomapullo ja kammet näyttää ylisuurilta



Miltäs tuo teräsrunko tuntuu? Seuraava cyclo/maantiefillari on teräsrunkoinen, niin siinä mielessä kiinnostaisi. 
Planet X:n sivuilla ei sen suuremmin kerrottu putkista kun ovat jotain Maxwall Chromoly merkkistä kamaa. Nähtävästi Renoylds 525:sta vastaavaa?

----------


## ratikka

Tässä lopputulos. Ainakin kotipihalla toimii.  :Hymy: 

Uutta osaa:

X9 takavaihtaja
X7 liipaisin
RaceFace narrow-wide 32t
1050 takapakka 
1031 kettinki

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

Kohta valmista...

----------


## Iglumies

Älä jätä sitomatta seisomaan tuollalailla, tuuli vie mennessään  :Kieli pitkällä:  nopean näköinen projekti.

----------


## duris

Stemmistä päätellen tällä ajetaan kisaa, ja kovaa.

----------


## kaakku

eikö droppitanko olisi ollut parempi  :Vink:

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Stemmistä päätellen tällä ajetaan kisaa, ja kovaa.



Jos tunnissa pääsee mutkaista polkua näkymättömiin, niin hyvä. Parinkymmenen vuoden aikana opittua ajoasentoa ei viitti tällä iällä enää muutella.





> eikö droppitanko olisi ollut parempi



Ei.

----------


## LJL

> Kohta valmista...



Nyt on!! 

Ps. 50 punnerrusta jokaiselle ajoasennon arvostelijalle  :Vink:

----------


## S.S

> Kun näitä projekteja nyt tulee jokaisesta tuutista, niin laitetaan omat projektit myös esille...
> 
> Naiset ensin, joten esitellään ensin puolisolleni tuleva 29er:
> 
> Tuleva omistaja aloitteli edellisenä kesänä harrastusta vanhalla 26er jäykkäperälläni ja innostui lajista. Talven aikana piti laittaa vanhaa pyörää kuntoon, mutta miten taas kävikään... B-D:n alennusmyynneistä löysin "vahingossa" Cube Access WLS 29er -rungon poistohintaan ja siitä se ajatus sitten lähtikin.
> 
> Tästä on tarkoitus tehdä pienellä budjetilla toimiva jäykkäperä ja muutamia käytettyjä osia löytyykin jo hyllystä valmiina. Voimansiirto(2x9) ja jarrut tulevat olemaan SLX, XT ja XTR -luokkaa, keulaksi olen kaavaillut jotain RS:n halvempaa mallia. Kiekkoja en ole tarkemmin miettinyt. Mitään tavoitepainoa tms. en ole tälle asettanut vaan jännityksellä odotan, minkä lukeman puntari antaa...
> 
> Sitten esitellään minulle tuleva peli:
> ...



Projektit lähtenyt hieman hitaasti käyntiin, koska huhtikuun arkipyhistä johtuen tavaraliikenne oli ilmeisesti jumissa. Perjantaina sain vasta odottamani läjän tavaraa. Epicin kiekot on tosin vielä maailmalla.

Eilen aloittelin kasaustyöt ja Cube on tässä vaiheessa:

Kasaus tyssäsi ohjainlaakerin asentamiseen, mikä tuntuu oleva aika tiukka. Pitää käydä tänään rautakaupasta hakemassa tarvikkeet prässiin, jos sitten onnistuisi. Muuten osat on tähän kasassa, joten pääsisi niputtamaan valmiiksi.

Epic edistyy hieman paremmin ja on tässä vaiheessa eilisen jälkeen:

Kuvan kokoonpanossa 5,43kg. Tänään asentelen todennäköisesti voimansiirron palikoita sekä jarrut, sitten odotellaankin niitä kiekkoja...

----------


## CamoN

> Epic edistyy hieman paremmin ja on tässä vaiheessa eilisen jälkeen:



Uuh. Unelmoin joskus tuollaisesta keulasta tuossa rungossa, mutta ostohetkellä SID veti kuitenkin pidemmän korren. Tuosta tulee vielä melko nussakka vehje.

----------


## TPP

> Kohta valmista...



Aargh!! Tahtoo samanlaisen!

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Aargh!! Tahtoo samanlaisen!



Siitä tuli muuten "aika" hyvä..... Koska lenkille?

----------


## Dieselman

> Kohta valmista...



Mikä tuo teline on malliltaan/merkiltään?

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Mikä tuo teline on malliltaan/merkiltään?



Joku vanha Taxcin teline. En suosittele; tuohon ei mene enää uudet läpiakseli-haarukat. Parempi jo laittaa runkoputkeen tarraava teline, jossa pyörää voi vapaasti käännellä. Tukevahan tuo on kyllä.

----------


## Iglumies

Sitten pitäisi tälle keksiä jotain...

----------


## epoksi

Sainpa tuossa lahjoituksena ensimmäisen kippurasarveni. Vehje on -90 luvun alkupuolelta ja seissyt viimeiset 10 vuotta mökin seinää vasten ilman minkäänlaista peitettä. Saas nähdä kuin äijän käy, kyseessä siis meikäläisen ensimmäinen prokkis.


Päivän projekti


4-6 tuntia myöhemmin, tötsyt brakecleaneristä ja dremeli huutaa armosurmaa, itse yllätyin kuinka hyvin tuo lähti puhtaaksi!


Ps. Eihän täällä ollut rajoitettu kuvien määrää per viesti? Huikatkaa äkkiä joku jos näin oli niin pääsen editoimaan.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Joku vanha pieru tässä taannoin lynkattiin, kun lattoi pyöriensä jokaisesta tarrasta lähikuvan, noin 30 kpl, samaan viestiin. Perusteellinen prokkis sulla kun jaksoit kiekotkin purkaa. [/peukku]

----------


## Tank Driver

Iglu se vaan Strutsaa. Paksu sormi.

----------


## GynZi

Laitetaas vähän erilaista projektia. Vanha kuwaharan raato muuntautuu kauppakassiksi. Viikon hitsaamisen sekä yrityksen ja erehdyksen jälkeen sain vihdoin ensimmäisen koeajon tehtyä. On se jännä peli infernaalisella kääntösäteellä. Tarkoitus olisi siirtää sähkökitti toisesta pyörästä tuohon ja piilottaa akut ja elektroniikka tulevan lavan sisään. Joka renkaaseen tulee levyjarrut ja takamoottoriin vielä regen lataamaan akkuja jarrutuksen ja rullaamisen aikana.

----------


## Mihail

Tänään se synnytys vihdoin alkoi. Eilen kamat suomen nopeimmasta Signaturesta. Tällä hetkellä näyttää hyvältä ainakin omasta mielestä tuo värimaailma.

----------


## Mautio

Tekasin vanhasta Helkaman romusta kaupunkifillarin

----------


## kauris

Upea tuli! Ei uskois, että ylemmästä kuvasta seurais mitään alemman kaltaista. Minulla olis herkästi lähtenyt roskalavalle.

----------


## Smo

Saisko tarinaa mitä Helkamalle tehty .. löytys aihio  :Hymy:

----------


## Yeti

Uutta pukkaa...

----------


## Kemizti

^ no no.. näyttää uudelta ja kiiltävältä, mitähän tuosta syntyy..

----------


## Tank Driver

Cock slap huudettu.

----------


## Mautio

> Upea tuli! Ei uskois, että ylemmästä kuvasta seurais mitään alemman kaltaista. Minulla olis herkästi lähtenyt roskalavalle.



No roskalavalta se tuli otettuakin  :Hymy: 





> Saisko tarinaa mitä Helkamalle tehty .. löytys aihio



Eihän sille sinänsä mitään ihmeellistä ole tehty, kun maalattu. Lukon riipasin pois ja dynamon korvakkeen etuhaarukasta. Uusia osia on kiekot, kammet, satula, jarrukahvat, vaijerit ja kuoret. Ja kyllä, samalla rahalla olis saanu uuden kaupasta  :Cool: 

Ite kun tekee, niin saa mitä sattuu tulemaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Iglumies

Kameleontti sai vähän väriä kylkiinsä, saa nähdä jäävätkö, vai vaihdanko neonvihreisiin.

----------


## stenu

Meidän rouvan äitienpäivälahja...ei vaiskaa on tuota suunniteltu jo pitempään ja harkitusti. Rouvalla on paljon jalkaa ja kun projekti aloitetettiin, välineinä oli mitat kaikista vanhoista ja nykyisistä epäsopivista rungoista, paperia, kynä ja viivoitin. Suurin kunnia lopputuloksesta kuuluu kuitenkin puolalaiselle Jacek Orlowskille.









Columbus Zona 29er -putket, periaatteessa niin kuin L-kokoinen pystyyn, mutta M-kokoinen vaakaan. 2,15 kg.

----------


## Kemizti

Hieno! Erittäin hieno!!

----------


## slow

> Meidän rouvan äitienpäivälahja...



Ei voi olla arvostamatta. Hieno runko.

----------


## Tank Driver

Kaunis runko rouvalla. Oisko laittaa kuvaa rouvasta?

----------


## Oulunjulli

> Uutta pukkaa...



Teidän hienoa blogia lukeneena, oletkohan tekemässä kanssani samaa virhettä, jopa merkittävämmissä määrin, runkokoon suhteen?
Ai niin, edit+, tuo etummainen M-koon runko käsittääkseni oli aikeissa lyöttäytyä yhteen sinun entisten kiekkojen kanssa. Olisipa hauska nähdä
miten heillä menee nykyään.

----------


## Yeti

> Teidän hienoa blogia lukeneena, oletkohan tekemässä kanssani samaa virhettä, jopa merkittävämmissä määrin, runkokoon suhteen?
> ...



Jos uusi pyörä olisi minulle, runkokoon valinnassa olisi varmasti tehty jonkinlainen pieni virhe. Itse ajan 192cm pitkänä XL-kokoista runkoa, mutta luulen että tämä uusi XS-runko voisi olla aika sopiva 9-vuotiaalle pojalle.



Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Oulunjulli

No varmasti. Oma kymmenvuotias ei suostu ajamaan mummolaan muulla kuin tolla L-koon Muklukilla, hyvin se polkemaan yltää vaikka hassulta näyttääkin. Maastoon ei tietty ole asiaa.

----------


## Tank Driver

Nyt aletaan olla lähellä Vuoden Isä-palkintoa. Valikoiman isoin peukku Yetille!

----------


## Yeti

> Nyt aletaan olla lähellä Vuoden Isä-palkintoa. Valikoiman isoin peukku Yetille!



Saa nähdä mitä tästä tulee. Minulla on kaksi poikaa, 9 v ja 10 v, mutta ei ole varaa ostaa kahta pikkuläskiä tänä vuonna...

----------


## Juha Jokila

Lapset kasvavat niin nopeasti, että laatupyöriin investoiminen tuossa iässä tulee melko arvokkaaksi. Toki, jos harrastaa aikoo, niin on pakko investoida. Meillä lapset saivat koulumatkojen pyöräilystä tarpeeksi, eivätkä juurikaan halunneet ajaa ylimääräistä, vaikka hienot pyörät olivatkin. Nyttemmin eivät halunneet mitään hienoa, vaan ajavat vakio mummiksen rutkuilla tyytyväisenä.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Saa nähdä mitä tästä tulee. Minulla on kaksi poikaa, 9 v ja 10 v, mutta ei ole varaa ostaa kahta pikkuläskiä tänä vuonna...



No, meillä on viisivuotiaat kaksoset, revipä siitä sitten huumoria muutaman vuoden päästä...

----------


## Yeti

> Lapset kasvavat niin nopeasti, että laatupyöriin investoiminen tuossa iässä tulee melko arvokkaaksi. Toki, jos harrastaa aikoo, niin on pakko investoida.
> ...



Näinhän se on. Luulisin että tuossa on pyörä kolmeksi vuodeksi. Sen jälkeen voi ehkä saa puolet rahasta takaisin, tuo kun kuitenkin voi olla ihan hyvä pyörä pienikokoiselle naiselle.

----------


## saint

Laitetaan kuva tännekin. 29+ titaania tulossa. osat vielä hakusessa, mutta kun valmista niin uutta kuvaa tulee

----------


## Pyry

Ihka ensimmäinen oma projekti testilenkillä. Erityisen tyytyväinen olen, kun aiemmin en ole pyörilleni itse juuri renkaanvaihtoa kummempaa tehnyt ja nyt sain koko pyörän kasaan. Hienosti kulkee; nopea ja mukava. Titaania tämäkin.

----------


## Diipadaapa

> Ihka ensimmäinen oma projekti testilenkillä. Erityisen tyytyväinen olen, kun aiemmin en ole pyörilleni itse juuri renkaanvaihtoa kummempaa tehnyt ja nyt sain koko pyörän kasaan. Hienosti kulkee; nopea ja mukava. Titaania tämäkin.



Meikäläinen mitään ymmärrä maantiefillareista mutta jotenkin tuo metrin pino spacereita stemmin alla näyttää hiukan hassulta kun ajattelee ajoasentoa. Vai pitäisikö sanoa että eroaa valtavirrasta. Muuten kyllä varsin nätti tapaus.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jani Mahonen

^ minusta taas ihan viisasta, jos on eka projekti. Kaulaputkea on usein hankala pidentää... Olisiko siinä vaan säädöt hakusessa ja katkaisu vielä tekemättä..

Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## kervelo

Spacerien määrä kyllä taitaa ylittää kaikki suositukset.

----------


## Pyry

Joo, tässä pitkien lenkkien myötä ajattelin stemmin korkeuden säätää oikealle tasolle ja vasta sen jälkeen kerralla oikeasta paikasta putken katkaista. Ekalle testilenkille en viitsinyt stemmiä alemmas laittaa - olisi muotipoliiseilla housut revenneet siitä stemmin yläpuolisten spacerien määrästä  :Hymy:

----------


## kaakku

Kuvakulma hämää, mutta onhan tuossa satulatolppaakin aika reilusti esillä.

----------


## Iglumies

Projekti alkaa olla keulanvaihtoa vaille valmis ja poika ihan tyytyväinen.

----------


## hemppa

Joku voisi väittää että Pyryllä on liian pieni runko, tai sitten pitkät jalat ja lyhyt selkä..

----------


## Pyry

Ehkä tuo kuva vähän liioittelee, mutta on tuossa kohtuullisen paljon  istuinputkea esillä. Ongelma tosiaan on kuskin geometriassa, joka on  juuri tuota pitkät jalat ja lyhyt selkä mallia. Hiukan haastavaa  täydellisen runkogeometrian löytäminen - etenkin titaanista.
 Eli  ensisijainen arvo mitä tuon rungon suhteen olen katsonut on tuo top tube  (pituus tuossa tuntuisi olevan juurikin hyvä), toissijaisena tullut  hinta/laatu (tarjous tuosta rungosta oli niin hyvä, ettei siitä voinut  kieltäytyä...) ja vasta näiden jälkeen saatavuus korkeuksien suhteen  (hiukan matalahko tuo runko on - kaikkea ei voi saada, mutta kyllä tuo  spacerpino tuosta hiukan laskeutuu).

----------


## Tank Driver

Iglu se rakentaa fillarin ja heti vaihtaa keulan. Monesko kerta? Pirun tyylikäs Santis.

----------


## kauris

> Joo, tässä pitkien lenkkien myötä ajattelin stemmin korkeuden säätää oikealle tasolle ja vasta sen jälkeen kerralla oikeasta paikasta putken katkaista. Ekalle testilenkille en viitsinyt stemmiä alemmas laittaa - olisi muotipoliiseilla housut revenneet siitä stemmin yläpuolisten spacerien määrästä




Taitaa tuostakin levikset repee poliiseilla. Jotkut kaksi sentin avaruudetinta olis vielä ymmärtänyt varmuuden maksimoimiseksi. Runko itsessään on kyllä hieno ja titaani aina titaania. Tai ihan kuin mä sellaista olisin kokeillut mutta noin ulkonäön ja yleisen fiiliksen pohjalta.

----------


## kervelo

> Joo, tässä pitkien lenkkien myötä ajattelin stemmin korkeuden säätää oikealle tasolle ja vasta sen jälkeen kerralla oikeasta paikasta putken katkaista. Ekalle testilenkille en viitsinyt stemmiä alemmas laittaa - olisi muotipoliiseilla housut revenneet siitä stemmin yläpuolisten spacerien määrästä



Minua ei häiritse spacereiden määrä ulkonäkömielessä, mutta käsittääkseni ainakin joitain rajoituksia on perusteltu turvallisuuden takia (kaulaputken kesto). Tilapäisesti noista tuskin lienee haittaa.

----------


## Jake_Kona

> Minua ei häiritse spacereiden määrä ulkonäkömielessä, mutta käsittääkseni ainakin joitain rajoituksia on perusteltu turvallisuuden takia (kaulaputken kesto). Tilapäisesti noista tuskin lienee haittaa.



Mikä siinä heikentää. Pitkä on kestävämpi>jostaa enemmän. Speisserit tukevat putkea ja kiristys pitää tiukalla. Pyörän rungossa on kohtia jotka hajoavat ensi ( ruohon alaputki esmees)

----------


## toripolliisi

Vähän huono kuva mutta cyclocrossi tosta olis kaverille tulossa. Rungon tilasin bike-componentsista, laadukkaasti viimeistelty. Hiilari haarukan miinus on cännärin tekstit mutta kun järkihintaan sain niin miks ei. Voimansiirroksi tulee Tiagra Soran kammilla. Kohtahan tuo on ajokunnossa, joten yritetään sit ottaa edustavampi kuva. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## slow

^Näyttää hyvältä. 
Raportoi jatkossakin. Olen katsellut samoja runkoja mielenkiinnolla. Hinta ei ainakaan päätä huimaa.

----------


## toripolliisi

> ^Näyttää hyvältä. 
> Raportoi jatkossakin. Olen katsellut samoja runkoja mielenkiinnolla. Hinta ei ainakaan päätä huimaa.



Runko+press fit richley ohjainlaakeri+ press fit FSA keskiönlaakeri+pk:t = 228€ joka on musta jo halpa. Runko olisi vieläkin parempi ku se ois ihan blanko, mut ihan jees noinkin. Mut yleis olemus ja viimeistely on musta todella laadukasta jos vaikka vertaa Meridan 4-cross runkoon jonka tilasin Saksasta. Sitä sai vähän hiasta sieltä sun täältä, mut tämän kanssa kaikki loksahtelevat paikoilleen täydellisesti.

----------


## Eaud

Haisulin keväthuolto. Ketjun rasvaus, ilmanpaineiden tarkistus ja pari palikkaa vaihtaa.

----------


## Tctic

Eikä vieläkään valmista (Flash 1 Carbon 29er -13), mutta lupasinkin alussa, että tämä projekti tulee olemaan hidas. Takajarruunkin tarvitsen korokepalan, mahtaa olla tuo alkuperäinen kiinnike suunniteltu 140mm levylle ja paikallaan on 160mm. Lisäksi jarruletkut pitää lyhentää, tupit tyrkätä paikalleen, ketjut asentaa ja takavaihtaja säätää. Tunteroisen homma ois jos kaikki menee niin kuin pitää. Tässä kunnossa paino on 9440g eli reilusti yli tavoitteen ollaan. Puolisen kiloa saa pois toisilla renkailla ja ilman sisureita. En ruennut litkuttamaan näitä renkaita koska tarkoitus on hommata jokatapauksessa uudet heti kun budjetti vain suinkin antaa periksi (vaikka kuinka yritin ostaa järkeviä osia, niin kolme rahaa ei ole kaukana nykyisillä osilla).



Palikat ovat siis: dt swiss xr 1501 kiekot, contin race kingit sisureilla, slx jarrut, airotor 160/180, xt pakka, vaihtaja ja vipu, phenom expert satula, cannondale save tolppa, rs sid xx keula, ritchey 660mm hiilaritanko, cannondale c2 90mm stemmi (titaanipulteilla), elite custom pullotelineet, fsa afterburner kammet ja 32t narrow wide. Päivityslistalla ovat syksymmällä oikeastaan vain kammet, ei hiilari cannondale ole cannondale ilman hollowgrameja.

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

Tällaisen aihion ympärille olisi tarkoitus kasata seuraava lenkkipyörä:


Kyseessä siis 2013-mallinen Santa Cruzin Tallboy LTc Large-koossa ja Fox CTD Kashima-optiolla varustettuna.
Osien suhteen siirryn ensimmäistä kertaa 22 vuotta kestäneen maastopyöräilyharrastukseni aikana pois Shimanon käyttämisestä. Osasarjaksi tähän tulee Sramin XX1. 
Keulaksi RS Pike RCT3 150mm, kiekkoina Hope Hoops Flow EX (painavat joo, vaihtuvat jossain vaiheessa kevyempiin) ja hissitolppana RS Reverb. 

Seuraavaksi pitäisi saada Works Componentsin heppu vastaamaan sähköpostiin, jotta voisi tilata tuohon anglesetin...

----------


## juho_u

Sinulla on erittäin hyvä maku fillareiden suhteen... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Konaman

Uutena foorumilla.. Tämmöinen oli illan puhteena. Vanhan jumittaneen RS Jett:n korvaaminen toimivammalla XC32 Soloairilla. Bike Componentsilta löytyi vielä vannejarruille käypä versio. Nyt on mukavaa kyytiä entiseen verrattuna  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Toi cannondale on maukas😁

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Iglumies

> Uutena foorumilla.. Tämmöinen oli illan puhteena. Vanhan jumittaneen RS Jett:n korvaaminen toimivammalla XC32 Soloairilla. Bike Componentsilta löytyi vielä vannejarruille käypä versio. Nyt on mukavaa kyytiä entiseen verrattuna



Parempi kuva Konan rungosta, kiitos.

----------


## Tctic

> Toi cannondale on maukas
> 
> Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Kiitti. Pitää laittaa siitä parempia kuvia pyöräsi kuva ketjuun kunhan se on lopullisesti kasassa. Takajarru pitänee tässä vaiheessa laittaa prikoilla kun adapterin saapumisessa saattaa mennä viikko.

----------


## blu3

> Tällaisen aihion ympärille olisi tarkoitus kasata seuraava lenkkipyörä:
> 
> 
> Kyseessä siis 2013-mallinen Santa Cruzin Tallboy LTc Large-koossa ja Fox CTD Kashima-optiolla varustettuna.
> Osien suhteen siirryn ensimmäistä kertaa 22 vuotta kestäneen  maastopyöräilyharrastukseni aikana pois Shimanon käyttämisestä.  Osasarjaksi tähän tulee Sramin XX1. 
> Keulaksi RS Pike RCT3 150mm, kiekkoina Hope Hoops Flow EX (painavat joo,  vaihtuvat jossain vaiheessa kevyempiin) ja hissitolppana RS Reverb. 
> 
> Seuraavaksi pitäisi saada Works Componentsin heppu vastaamaan sähköpostiin, jotta voisi tilata tuohon anglesetin...




Maukkaalta kuulostaa kokoonpano.
Ite kasasin harmaan alumiiniversion tuossa viime talvena, perusosista, lenkki- ja endurokäyttöön.
En tiedä tiesitkö tästä MTBR:n ketjusta, mutta tässä linkki kuitenkin sinne, hyvää luettavaa: http://forums.mtbr.com/santa-cruz/ta...ad-782848.html
Ohjainlaakerista taas pulinaa tuossa ketjussa: http://forums.mtbr.com/santa-cruz/ca...tc-836490.html
Eli äkkia tulkattuna Workscomponentsin valikoimasta ei käy muu kuin EC44/EC49 laakerit koossa 100-107 milliselle emäputkelle.
Miinuksena tuossa tulee väistämättä se yläpuolen ulkoinen kuppi, joka tosin ei kuvissakaan näytä kovin korkealle.
Itse katselin tuota samaa laakerihommaa omaani, mutta totesin keulakulman riittävän loivaksi 150mm:si pidennetyllä RS Sektorilla.
Ja vinkkinä heitettäköön vielä sellainen, että laita jarrulaikoiksi suoraan 203mm eteen ja 180mm taakse, tää runko suorastaan kerjää sitä  :Vink:

----------


## Konaman

> Parempi kuva Konan rungosta, kiitos.



Tämmöinen kaukaa otettu löytyy: 
http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/...psf2e5de09.jpg
Voisi olla mulle ainakin kokoa isompi runko, mutta tuli opiskeluaikana budjetilla hankittua käytetty. Aktiivisempi pyöräily olikin vuosia tauolla.
Nykyään olisi taas niin monia pyöriä, mitä tekisi mieli hankkia :Hymy:

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

> Maukkaalta kuulostaa kokoonpano.
> Ite kasasin harmaan alumiiniversion tuossa viime talvena, perusosista, lenkki- ja endurokäyttöön.
> En tiedä tiesitkö tästä MTBR:n ketjusta, mutta tässä linkki kuitenkin sinne, hyvää luettavaa: http://forums.mtbr.com/santa-cruz/ta...ad-782848.html
> Ohjainlaakerista taas pulinaa tuossa ketjussa: http://forums.mtbr.com/santa-cruz/ca...tc-836490.html
> Eli äkkia tulkattuna Workscomponentsin valikoimasta ei käy muu kuin EC44/EC49 laakerit koossa 100-107 milliselle emäputkelle.
> Miinuksena tuossa tulee väistämättä se yläpuolen ulkoinen kuppi, joka tosin ei kuvissakaan näytä kovin korkealle.
> Itse katselin tuota samaa laakerihommaa omaani, mutta totesin keulakulman riittävän loivaksi 150mm:si pidennetyllä RS Sektorilla.
> Ja vinkkinä heitettäköön vielä sellainen, että laita jarrulaikoiksi suoraan 203mm eteen ja 180mm taakse, tää runko suorastaan kerjää sitä



Kiitos vinkeistä! Molempia viestiketjuja on tullut luettua ja tuohon angleset-ketjuun kirjoitettuakin. 

Munkin piti hommata harmaa aluversio kun oli MTBnews.de:n Bikemarktissa todella hyviä diilejä (900€ uusi runko) mutta ne oli Medium-kokoa ja tarvitsen Largen. Lähti sitten vähän mopo käsistä kun bongasin eBaysta tämän. 

Works Components on yhden miehen firma, mutta aika paljon on kommentteja, että sähköposteihin ei saa vastausta. Olen laittanut sinne 2 viestiä koskien custom-headsetin valmistamista ZS44/EC49 speksillä, mutta en ole saanut vastausta. Ei kai sillä hirveästi muuta eroa ole kuin kosmeettinen haitta että yläosa on EC eikä ZS. Piken kaulaputki on tarpeeksi pitkä vaikka oliskin EC-mallinen.
Tuosta EC44/EC49-mallista olisi 93-99mm ja 100-107mm emäputkille versiot. Large-koon LTc:n emäputki on 99mm eli taidan päätyä siihen versioon, vaikka tuolla MTBR:ssä tyypit on ostaneet 100-107mm versiota.

Jarruiksi tulee Formulan T1 Racingit 203/180 -millisillä 2-osaisilla levyillä. Noi on joku Limited Edition, otettu uutena S-Works Camberista. Ilmeisesti niissä on R1:n kahva ja T1:n kaliiperi.

----------


## Pave

Vielä pientä laittoa korjausprojektissa, loppusuora toki jo häämöttää... Laakeriston korjaussarja ja keula piti hankkia tähän projektiin ulkoa, muut osat löytyivät omista varastoista.


(kännyräpsy, förlåt)

Äärimmäisen kevyt ja herkkä tuo Ohne-iskari!  :Leveä hymy: 

Btw, ei muuten taida kannattaa lähteä litkuttamaan ainakaan Panaracer Razer MX 2.3:ia (n. 530-540 g), piruuttaan testiksi duunatun takakumin kyljet tihkuneet litkua päivästä viidenteen...

----------


## Iglumies

Puolikiloa putosi paino pojan pyörästä (11,23kg) keulanvaihdolla.

----------


## Nisse-setä

> Siitä pitäisi alkaa projektoimaan:
> 
> 
> Eli ison punaisen S:n Demo 8 runko tilpehööreineen saapui sumujen saarilta, kiitos vaan Freeborn.co.uk. Liikkeessä hukatun Thomsonin tilalle tuli Loaded X-lite tolppa ja iskarin kiinnikkeen nuppineulanpään kokoisesta maalivauriosta hyvityksenä ihka ilmainen spessun Phenom Expert -satula, ovh joku 130 taalaa. Lisäksi mukana tuli Cane Creekin tuplatynnyri -iskari sekä ohjainlaakeri ja PF30 -> BSA 83mm keskiöadapteri, tosin harkinnassa laittaa press fit -kupit siitä huolimatta
> 
> Osat raapaistaan vanhasta mäkitykistä, poislukien keula joka siinä on 180mm Foxin Van RC2, eli tuplakruunu hakusessa ja harkinnassa marzun 888, miksei myös Boxxer tai Dorado kun Foxin nelikymppistä sekä vanhakoppaista Boxxeria on jo edellisissä pyörissä testattu. Muut osat ovat luokkaa X0 voimansiirto, e13 kammet, ratas ja ohjuri, Formula The One jarrut, Spank/Atomlab kiekot Maxxiksen nakeilla, Renthal fatbar jne.
> 
> Pakettia kuoriessa alkoi hertsin verran harmittaa miiiiksi on jo lokakuu . Toivotaan että ostoksesta ei paljastu mitään isompaa hazardia, sulovileniä monesti rokotetaan takuuasioiden hoidon suhteen kun on ulkomailta halvalla ostettu, Freepornin palvelu oli erinomaista ostotilanteessa, mutta ongelmien ilmaantuessa liikkeet monesti punnitaan...
> 
> TNT:lle pojot toimituksesta, neljässä päivässä runko UK:sta suomeen kuten seurannan aikataulussa lupasivat.



Nojoo, oli vähän hitaanlainen projekti mutta alkais olla ajokunnossa. Uusi ohjuri on tulossa postissa kun tuo LS1 ei ole ihan 100% yhteensopiva ja kampien kanssa oli hirveä taistelu saada pelittämään mutta nyt ei enää vituta ihan niin paljoo  :Hymy: . 17,35kg pintaan näytti puntari, himottaa jo kiekkosatsin päivitys, joku Flow EX setti esim...

----------


## S.S

> Kun näitä projekteja nyt tulee jokaisesta tuutista, niin laitetaan omat projektit myös esille...
> 
> Naiset ensin, joten esitellään ensin puolisolleni tuleva 29er:
> *KUVA*
> Tuleva omistaja aloitteli edellisenä kesänä harrastusta  vanhalla 26er jäykkäperälläni ja innostui lajista. Talven aikana piti  laittaa vanhaa pyörää kuntoon, mutta miten taas kävikään... B-D:n  alennusmyynneistä löysin "vahingossa" Cube Access WLS 29er -rungon  poistohintaan ja siitä se ajatus sitten lähtikin.
> 
> Tästä on tarkoitus tehdä pienellä budjetilla toimiva jäykkäperä ja  muutamia käytettyjä osia löytyykin jo hyllystä valmiina.  Voimansiirto(2x9) ja jarrut tulevat olemaan SLX, XT ja XTR -luokkaa,  keulaksi olen kaavaillut jotain RS:n halvempaa mallia. Kiekkoja en ole  tarkemmin miettinyt. Mitään tavoitepainoa tms. en ole tälle asettanut  vaan jännityksellä odotan, minkä lukeman puntari antaa...
> 
> Sitten esitellään minulle tuleva peli:
> ...







> Projektit  lähtenyt hieman hitaasti käyntiin, koska huhtikuun arkipyhistä johtuen  tavaraliikenne oli ilmeisesti jumissa. Perjantaina sain vasta odottamani  läjän tavaraa. Epicin kiekot on tosin vielä maailmalla.
> 
> Eilen aloittelin kasaustyöt ja Cube on tässä vaiheessa:
> *KUVA*
> Kasaus tyssäsi ohjainlaakerin asentamiseen, mikä tuntuu oleva  aika tiukka. Pitää käydä tänään rautakaupasta hakemassa tarvikkeet  prässiin, jos sitten onnistuisi. Muuten osat on tähän kasassa, joten  pääsisi niputtamaan valmiiksi.
> 
> Epic edistyy hieman paremmin ja on tässä vaiheessa eilisen jälkeen:
> *KUVA*
> Kuvan kokoonpanossa 5,43kg. Tänään asentelen todennäköisesti  voimansiirron palikoita sekä jarrut, sitten odotellaankin niitä  kiekkoja...



Projektit ollut jäissä tovin, koska odottelin Epicin kiekkoja kuukauden. Epicin kiekot eivät tulleet -> En voinut purkaa käytössä olevaa pyörääni -> Cube seinonut ilman jarruja ja vaihtajia, koska ne siirtyy vanhasta pyörästäni...

Noh, eilen odotus palkittiin ja kiekot saapuivat! Irroittelin illalla vanhasta pyörästä tarvittavat palikat Cubeen ja tänään jäljellä säätämistä, niin pitäisi olla ajokunnossa. Huomenna jos keskittyisi Epiciin ja saisi sen ajokuntoon! Kuviakin otin, mutta eihän ne mihinkään tallentunut, kun ei ollut muistikorttia kamerassa...

----------


## Ukkis

Nohnih. Inbred-threadissa ei oikein ottanut tuulta alleen enkä viitsisi vielä uudella ketjulla spämmätä niin kysellään nyt vielä täältä. Vanha arki/lenkkifillari varastettiin ja nyt olisi tarkoitus kasata alusta asti itse oma pyörä. Tavoitteena olisi kasata helppohuoltoinen, ympärivuotiseen ajoon sopiva, semikevyt 29" maasturi On-Onen inbred runkoon. Täpäri on rajumpaa maastorymistelyä varten joten tästä tulisi täysjäykkä kangaspolku"tykki", työmatkatempopunnus ja retkipyörä. 
Linkkien takana on kuvat ostoskoreista, joista näkee mitä olen alustavasti suunnitellut (kuvat aika isoja, siksi linkkien takana):
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...ed/inbred1.jpg
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...ed/inbred2.jpg
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...ed/inbred3.jpg
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...ed/inbred4.jpg
Omat pyöräni olen pyrkinyt huoltamaan iskareita lukuunottamatta itse, mutta toiminta on ollut aina yrityksen ja erehdyksen kautta etenemistä. Tarkkaa tietoa erilaisista tärkeistä seikoista pyörän rakentamiseen liittyen ei siis ole. Koska pääasiallinen kulkupeli vietiin, on nyt motivaatio itseopiskeluun kiireen takia harmillisen pieni. Siksi kysynkin teiltä tyhmiä, esim:
- Miten valitsen oikean levyiset kiekot runkoon ja keulaan? Onko noissa edes liiemmin eroja?
- Entäs keskiö ja ketjulinja? Mitä näissä pitää ottaa huomioon?
- Olenko sössinyt välitysten valinnan vai sopisivatko 29:n?
- Onko osissa noin kaikenkaikkiaan järkeä vai pitäisikö jotain muuttaa radikaalisti?

Jotain muutakin epäselvää oli, mutta näin yön pimeydessä ei tule mieleen. Lisäilen sitten.

Arvostaisin kovasti osaavampien tyyppien apua tässä. Olisi kiva päästä tekemään tilausta lähipäivinä niin ei menisi kesä ihan kokonaan rullaluistelemiseksi.

- Ukkis

----------


## toripolliisi

Joko painoit tilausnappia? Tee 1x10 ja olet onnellisempi. Laitat 30-32t N/W eturattaan(http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f.../rp-prod109723) ja vaikka SLX tai XT kammet. 1x10 on hyvää keskustelua täällä: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...php?49169-1x10 . Mulla on 1x10 30t rattaalla omassa 29" jäykkäperässä enkä ole todellakaan kaivannut enempää rattaita eteen. 

Ja jos olisin sinun housuissa niin ostaisin SLX takavivun, SLX kammet, XT takavaihtajan ja SLX ketju. Jarruistakin on porukka montaa mieltä, mutta em. käyttöön SLX jarrut ovat todella hyvät hinta/laadulta. Kunhan sanon  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ukkis

Itseasiassa tarkoitus oli ensin tehdä 1x10 setti mutta en oikein tiennyt, millaiset rattaat, kammet, takavaihtaja ja välitykset pitäisi hankkia. Oon tosiaan aika ulalla noiden osian yhteensopivuudesta ja erityisesti siitä, miten saan oikean ketjulinjan tuohon voimansiirtoon. Keskiöt on ihan hepreaa...

Ja edit: En uskalla varmaan painaa tilausnappia ennen kuin saan vahvistuksen nimenomaan tuohon ketjulinja-keskiö-ratasongelmaan. 1x10:llä mennään, varmaan se 30t eteen ja 11-38 taakse. Enkä tiedä mihin kampisettiin esimerkiksi tuo racefacen ratas sopisi. Onko sellaista mihin menisi suoraan ja päälle bashringi vai mitä suosittelisit(te)?

edit2: Toimisiko tämmöinen? http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f.../rp-prod113366 entä mikä keskiöksi? Toimisiko tämä?
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f...t/rp-prod41445 ja saisiko tuolla ketjulinjan oikeaksi?

----------


## toripolliisi

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufe...24-175mm-50725 Tossa tulee keskiönlaakeri mukana. Otat kaikki rattaat pois ja laitat keskimmäisen tilalle tollaisen esim. Race Face 30t N/W:n ja toimii. Jotkut laittavat bashringin sit isoimman rattaan paikalle. Itse en. Vaihteet muuten toimivat hyvin yhteen. Lisäisin yllä olevaan listaan vielä SLX takapakan. Takavaihtajassa menee pitkähäkkinenkin, mutta jos uutena ostaa niin medium häkkinen(http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/x...ery_country=39) vois olla paras. Ketjun mittaat sitten, että takana isoimmalla rattaalla ja edessä sillä ainoalla +2 palikkaa.

----------


## slow

Ensivilkaisulla tuli muutama ajatus:

Harkitse vakavasti 1x10-vaihteistoa. Sopivalla eturattaalla toimii maastossa kuin maastossa. 
3x etukampia saa keskimäärin edullisemmin kun 2x versioita, ja niillä ketjulinjakin asettuu kohdilleen ilman kikkailuja.

SLX-komponentit ovat toiminnaltaan käytännössä samoja kuin XT, mutta huomattavasti edullisempia. Pienen painonlisäyksen kustannuksella.

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/ca...-slx-13-47914/
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/catego...roupset-32811/

Tässä säästyneet varat sijoittaisin hieman laadukkaimpiin kiekkoihin. Tubeless-valmius on plussaa. 
Jonkinlaisia hahmotelmia hinta-laatusuhteesta voi katsella vaikka tuolta:

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/catego...&productBrand=

----------


## Boot

Tuollainen projekti tuli lähes valmiiksi. Aihiona Crescent 316 Fashion Line vuodelta, ehkä, 1990. Pyörä ollut itsellä melkein uudesta. N. 15 vuotta ollut lainassa broidilla.

Lähtökohta, pienen sovittelun jälkeen:



Hieman vielä tulee hahmottumaan tästä. Ainakin varvaskoukut ja jotain steampunk-henkistä dekoraatiota.

Bar-O-Matic:

----------


## S.S

> Kun näitä projekteja nyt tulee jokaisesta tuutista, niin laitetaan omat projektit myös esille...
> 
> Naiset ensin, joten esitellään ensin puolisolleni tuleva 29er:
> *KUVA*
> Tuleva omistaja aloitteli edellisenä kesänä harrastusta vanhalla 26er jäykkäperälläni ja innostui lajista. Talven aikana piti laittaa vanhaa pyörää kuntoon, mutta miten taas kävikään... B-D:n alennusmyynneistä löysin "vahingossa" Cube Access WLS 29er -rungon poistohintaan ja siitä se ajatus sitten lähtikin.
> 
> Tästä on tarkoitus tehdä pienellä budjetilla toimiva jäykkäperä ja muutamia käytettyjä osia löytyykin jo hyllystä valmiina. Voimansiirto(2x9) ja jarrut tulevat olemaan SLX, XT ja XTR -luokkaa, keulaksi olen kaavaillut jotain RS:n halvempaa mallia. Kiekkoja en ole tarkemmin miettinyt. Mitään tavoitepainoa tms. en ole tälle asettanut vaan jännityksellä odotan, minkä lukeman puntari antaa...
> 
> Sitten esitellään minulle tuleva peli:
> ...







> Projektit lähtenyt hieman hitaasti käyntiin, koska huhtikuun arkipyhistä johtuen tavaraliikenne oli ilmeisesti jumissa. Perjantaina sain vasta odottamaniläjän tavaraa. Epicin kiekot on tosin vielä maailmalla.
> 
> Eilen aloittelin kasaustyöt ja Cube on tässä vaiheessa:
> *KUVA*
> Kasaus tyssäsi ohjainlaakerin asentamiseen, mikä tuntuu oleva aika tiukka. Pitää käydä tänään rautakaupasta hakemassa tarvikkeet prässiin, jos sitten onnistuisi. Muuten osat on tähän kasassa, joten pääsisi niputtamaan valmiiksi.
> 
> Epic edistyy hieman paremmin ja on tässä vaiheessa eilisen jälkeen:
> *KUVA*
> Kuvan kokoonpanossa 5,43kg. Tänään asentelen todennäköisesti voimansiirron palikoita sekä jarrut, sitten odotellaankin niitä kiekkoja...







> Projektit ollut jäissä tovin, koska odottelin Epicin kiekkoja kuukauden. Epicin kiekot eivät tulleet -> En voinut purkaa käytössä olevaa pyörääni -> Cube seinonut ilman jarruja ja vaihtajia, koska ne siirtyy vanhasta pyörästäni...
> 
> Noh, eilen odotus palkittiin ja kiekot saapuivat! Irroittelin illalla vanhasta pyörästä tarvittavat palikat Cubeen ja tänään jäljellä säätämistä, niin pitäisi olla ajokunnossa. Huomenna jos keskittyisi Epiciin ja saisi sen ajokuntoon! Kuviakin otin, mutta eihän ne mihinkään tallentunut, kun ei ollut muistikorttia kamerassa...



Molemmat pyörät on ajokunnossa.

Cube on täysin valmis ja osat ei tule enää vaihtumaan. Stemmin korkeutta saatetaan hieman muuttaa, mutta aika näyttää.

Tyytyväinen olen, ottaen huomioon, että oli ensimmäinen pyörä, minkä kasasin. Painoa kuvan kokoonpanossa 12.6kg.

Epic on ajokunnossa, mutta ainakin satula ja tolppa tulee vielä vaihtumaan.

Tähän olen myös tyytyväinen, eikä 29er tunnu juurikaan kömpelömmältä, kuin entinen 26er. On kyllä aika mieletön laite! Painoa kuvan kokoonpanossa 11.6kg.

----------


## VanhaPate

> Cube on täysin valmis ja osat ei tule enää vaihtumaan.



Niinhän sä luulet!  :Vink:

----------


## trash-base

Noi spessun maastolaitteet on kyllä hienon ja nopeen näköisiä. Ei mitään ylimääräistä tai turhaa... niinku esteettisestä vinkkelistä. Ja bootin metalbaromatic hieno myös isolla H:lla!

Lähetetty minun MediaPad 7 Vogue laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## toripolliisi

Meikä vertebetteri, eli bike-componentsin cyclorunko on kesäkumeja vaille valmis! Kuvan laitan heti ku ehdin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ukkis

Nyt on sitten osat omaan Inbred-projektiin matkalla. Toivottavasti jo viikon päästä pääsisi ajamaan. Kuvia pistän sitä mukaa kun edistyy, saa nähdä miten onnistuu kokoaminen.7
3 rattaan SLX kampisetillä mennään, keskimmäisen tilalle racefacen narrow-wide ja bashringi päälle koska miellyttää omaa silmää ja toivon mukaan suojaa vähän punttia arkiajossa. Hintavertailun jälkeen päädyin sekoittamaan jossain määrin XT ja SLX osaa muuten.

Kiitos kaikille vinkkejä antaneille. 

- Ukkis

----------


## YocceT

Pitäis tuolta varaston nurkasta eräs projektiraato ottaa käsittelyyn. Onko jollakulla kokemusta noista kilikalimaaleista, että minkä merkkistä kannattaa ostaa? Vai onko se ihan sama mitä, lopputulos on joka tapauksessa huono?

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Pitäis tuolta varaston nurkasta eräs projektiraato ottaa käsittelyyn. Onko jollakulla kokemusta noista kilikalimaaleista, että minkä merkkistä kannattaa ostaa? Vai onko se ihan sama mitä, lopputulos on joka tapauksessa huono?



Nämä Krylonit on ainakin hyvin peittäviä ja helppoja maalata sano työkaveri. Sävyt suoraan Kabulista. http://www.proairsoft.com/acatalog/K...raymaalit.html

----------


## YocceT

:Hymy: 
No pikkasen raikkaampaa sävymaailmaa oli hakusessa.

----------


## NikHa

> Nyt on sitten osat omaan Inbred-projektiin matkalla. Toivottavasti jo viikon päästä pääsisi ajamaan. Kuvia pistän sitä mukaa kun edistyy, saa nähdä miten onnistuu kokoaminen.7
> 3 rattaan SLX kampisetillä mennään, keskimmäisen tilalle racefacen narrow-wide ja bashringi päälle koska miellyttää omaa silmää ja toivon mukaan suojaa vähän punttia arkiajossa. Hintavertailun jälkeen päädyin sekoittamaan jossain määrin XT ja SLX osaa muuten.
> 
> Kiitos kaikille vinkkejä antaneille.



Joko olet takakiekkoa sovitellut paikalleen? Meikäläisellä ei mennyt kohilleen ilman droppien viilausta (hahlo oli liian ahdas).

----------


## Snowdog85

Sai dirti pyöräs vaihtetu runko teraksest alumiini...
YT industries Romp

----------


## MacGyver

Pojan maastopyöräprojekti käynnistyy tästä:

----------


## Kivelae

Uutta rassia maantielle. Runkosetti Dengfun FM029 Kiinasta, osat Campan Centauria, Velocen jarrut, kiekot itte kasatut. Loppupaino lienee jossain reilun kahdeksan kilon tienoilla.
Ja penkin kaveriksi valkoinen tankoteippi.

----------


## Gibsy

Laita pinkki nauha niin saa kiinakuitu edes vähän väriä.

----------


## kumitassu

Black, black, black.

----------


## Kivelae

Alennus-Antareksia oli jäljellä vain valkoisia niin sillä on ny mentävä.

----------


## toripolliisi

Bike-componentsin Vorttibröö on nyt valmis, ja henkilökohtaisesti sitä mieltä, että kivoin pyörä ajaa ja hyvännäköinen. Vihreät tankoteipit olisivat olleet piste i:n päälle. Tiagra voimansiirto Sora kammilla ovat mainettaan parempia. 

Ps. Pyörä ei ole itselle, joten ei ole missään säädöissä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## slow

Jopas. 

Kankea mutta tehokas ajotuntuma? Tuliko painavakin?

----------


## toripolliisi

Ei toi keveinkään ole, mut joku 10kg pintaan. Pehmeä, hiljainen ja smooth olisivat ne sanat, eli just hyvä työmatkoille ja ympärivuotiseen ajoon. Jos maantiepyörään vertaan niin ei ole yhtä innokas kovaan vauhtiin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## groovyholmes

Miten sram ja cyclohommat? Voiko x9 takavaihtajaa käskeä maantiekaffoilla(siis esmes apexilla)? yritän vain käyttää mahd. paljon hyllystä budjettipyörään.. Muuten voisi käyttää campaa mutku ei taida olla 6pultti napoja campan pakalle? Vai onko?

----------


## arctic biker

Sramin 10-maantiekahvoissa ja maastovaihtajissa on sama vetosuhde eli groovy on hyvä vaan ja naittaa apexin kahvan ja x9-vaihtajan keskenään.

----------


## groovyholmes

> Sramin 10-maantiekahvoissa ja maastovaihtajissa on sama vetosuhde eli groovy on hyvä vaan ja naittaa apexin kahvan ja x9-vaihtajan keskenään.



Eihän ne oikein täydelliseltä näytä yhdessä, ja kahvatkin on kalliimmat ku velocet, mutta mahdollisuudet täytyy aina tutkia:-) suuret kiitokset arctic biker!

----------


## Yeti

Etenee vihdoinkin.

----------


## Kivelae

Tuollanen siitä tuli.

----------


## slmnn

DIY pyörä emännälle, varsin mielenkiintoinen projekti (valitettavasti ei oma): http://imgur.com/a/YOAR8

----------


## Bensakeuhko

> Sai dirti pyöräs vaihtetu runko teraksest alumiini...
> YT industries Romp



Törkeen makian näköinen runko  :Hymy:

----------


## Ukkis

Vaihekuvat jäi nyt ottamatta kun oli senverran täpinöissä ja osat tuli  suht. samanaikaisesti. Alempana kuitenkin foorumilaisten vinkkien  johdattelemana rakentunut tuotos. Laitoin pyöräsikuvaankin, mutta tänne  nyt vielä lyhyt selostus siitä mitä tuli tehtyä.
- Runko 18" inbred, keulana Salsan cromoto grande 29er. Runkokoossa aikamoinen tiputus 21" Jamiksesta ja tuntuu kyllä hyvältä. Tuli aikoinaan ostettua vähän sika säkissä...
-  Voimansiirto ja jarrut sekoitus SLX:ää ja XT:tä. Edessä se racefacen  narrow/wide 32t limppu, tuntuu kyllä hyvältä parin työmatkan ja yhden  lenkin perusteella. Ketjut pysyneet ryskeessäkin paikallaan ja on  hiljainen ajaa. Ainakin kun polkee. Vapaaratas pitää älytöntä  mekkalaa...
- Kiekoissa päädyin slow:n bikeradar-linkkivinkin perusteella ZTR cresteihin hopen pro2 navoilla. Keveää ja tunnokasta tuntuu olevan. Vapaaratas pitää tosiaan jännää ääntä mutta oikeastaan kuulostaa aika kivalta tuollainen mekaaninen ritinä. Jossain vaiheessa täytyy ehkä koittaa tubelessia, nyt kiireen takia kuitenkin sisärenkaalla ja racekingillä. 
- Säläosissa ei oikeastaan mitään ihmeempää. Jotain pientä löytyi kuitenkin laatikoista lojumasta. Satulatolpaksi piti ottaa pitkä on-one kun päädyin tuohon pikkuruiseen runkoon.
Hyvä on.
Ensiajojen perusteella on onnellinen fiilis. Vähän kuin olisi siirtynyt Sohvamaisesta Giantin Trancesta Artekin jakkaraa muistuttavaan Inbrediin. Yksinkertainen on kaunista.

Kiitokset vielä vinkeistä. 
Laitetaan nyt vielä kuvakin...

----------


## toripolliisi

^ TYKKÄÄN!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## slow

On soma kuin sika pienenä. Onnittelut uudelle kulkineelle.

Vaikken ole Artekin jakkaralla sanottavammin maastossa liikkunut niin uskon että mukavan keveästi liikahtaa tuo.

----------


## IncBuff

Inbred on hieno. Aika lähellä omaa setuppiani minkä sitten menin hiilikuituhuumassa purkamaan ja myymään. Kiva pyörä.

----------


## toripolliisi

Seuraava projekti on virallisesti polkaistu käyntiin. Keulana toimii FOX RLC 100mm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## toripolliisi

Keulaan ei ole vielä tullut uusia pölytiivisteitä, joten Inbred saa odottaa ja aloitin kasaamaan Rossanon cyclocrossia. Onkkelmana vaan on löytää vähän käytettynä Sora ta Tiagra kampia hollowtech 2 laakerilla.. Mihin porukka nuo pistää ku päivittävät pyöriä?!? Luulin, että noita olis foorumit pullollaan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jaakom

Ite ostin pyörätohtorilta tiagran kammet ja laakerin. Uudet ja hyvään hintaan. Kammet tosin 170mm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sledgehammer

> DIY pyörä emännälle, varsin mielenkiintoinen projekti (valitettavasti ei oma): http://imgur.com/a/YOAR8



Vielä kun jäbä opettelis hitsaamaan, niin ei tarttis saumoja pakkeloida piiloon  :Vink:

----------


## toripolliisi

> Ite ostin pyörätohtorilta tiagran kammet ja laakerin. Uudet ja hyvään hintaan. Kammet tosin 170mm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Kävin kurkkaa tohtorin sivuja ja lähtee kans tilaukseen, mikäli ei kohtuudella käytettyjä löydy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Hardza

Kaverilta sain tällaisen vehkeen talkoo palkkioks, tunturi retki super. Etuvaihtajaa ei ole ollenkaa, joten pienempi ratas irti. Taakse sitten kunnon putsaus tai muuttaminen sinkulaksi. Molemmat houkuttas, mutta sinkulalle ei oikeestaa oo käyttöä. Suapi nähä mitä tässä keksii =)

----------


## Avokid

> Alkujaan tämän lähetti LJL
> 
> 
> Levyjarrun asentaminen ei-levyjarrurunkoon on  varmasti palkitsevaa, mutta... Sanotaanko vaikka näin päin että itse  ostaisin mielummin tilalle jonkin edullisen levyjarruyhteensopivan  rungon (esim.: http://www.bike-components.de/produc...ufmodell-.html).  Tällä järjestelyllä välttäisi sen riskin, että ei-levyjarrurunko  väsähtää väärästä kohtaa kun ei sitä ole levyjarrulle suunniteltu. Voin  olla neuroottinen, mutta ainakaan Tahkolle en tuolla sinänsä hienolla  tee-se-itse-virityksellä lähtisi.
> 
> 
> 
> No, kyllä tuota tulee testattua jo paljon sitäkin ennen. Jos se kestää Tahkolle asti, niin kestää Tahkonkin. Eikä tarkoitus Tahkollakaan ole painaa pää punaisena, vaan enemmänkin ajella rauhassa ensikertalaisena loppuun asti. Jos tuo adapteri ei kestä Tahkolle asti, niin sit mennään vanhalla V-jarrulla. 
> 
> Ja kyllä tuosta rungon vaihtamisesta on jo ollut ennenkin keskustelua tässä ketjussa. Pointti on, että pystyykö tuollaisella 11v vanhalla ruoskalla ajamaan vuoden verran porukkalenkkejä tasavertaisesti



Ei päässyt Trek kokemaan Tahkoa.  Pyörä varastettiin Turussa viime  viikolla keskellä kirkasta päivää lounaan ja kahvitauon välillä  taloyhtiön pyöräkatoksesta. Lounaalta tullessa rankkasateessa en alkanut  säätämään lukituksen kanssa ja laitoin vain pyörän telineeseen ja lukon  vain takarenkaan ja takakolmion osalta. 

Nyt se on taidettu jo purkaa osiin, koska tuskin kukaan nyt tuollaista rumilusta lähtisi myymään. 

Eli tämä pyörä:




ps. pisteet MTB Centrelle, joka lupasi minulle demopyörän lainaan Tahkoa varten  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

^ Tuossa kävi nyt sellainen juttu jota englantilaiset juristit kutsuvat nimellä _divine intervention_

----------


## toripolliisi

Lähtiköhän mulla lapasesta?  :Hymy:  on mulla tähän 100mm joustava FOX RLC keulakin, mutta siitä puuttuu uuden pölytiivisteet.. Ajankuluksi heitin sit tällaisen ratkaisun. 150mm joustava keula, sram X0 1x9 voimansiirto sekä formula oro:t jarruina. Nyt kun polkimet, vaijeri+kuori, tupet ja ketju puuttuu niin puntari näytti 9,7kg..







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sirkkeli

Juu eihän se kaunis ole mutta silti.. projektina wanhasta alamäkirungosta+ylijäämäosista känni/kaupunkikruiseri..  :Hymy:

----------


## IWE

Tuo on UPEA! Vanhoja mäkipyöriä ei voita mikään!

----------


## Klenkka

> Ehkä tuo kuva vähän liioittelee, mutta on tuossa kohtuullisen paljon  istuinputkea esillä. Ongelma tosiaan on kuskin geometriassa, joka on  juuri tuota pitkät jalat ja lyhyt selkä mallia. Hiukan haastavaa  täydellisen runkogeometrian löytäminen - etenkin titaanista.
>  Eli  ensisijainen arvo mitä tuon rungon suhteen olen katsonut on tuo top tube  (pituus tuossa tuntuisi olevan juurikin hyvä), toissijaisena tullut  hinta/laatu (tarjous tuosta rungosta oli niin hyvä, ettei siitä voinut  kieltäytyä...) ja vasta näiden jälkeen saatavuus korkeuksien suhteen  (hiukan matalahko tuo runko on - kaikkea ei voi saada, mutta kyllä tuo  spacerpino tuosta hiukan laskeutuu).



Oikein on hieno titaani. Mää tykkään. Minkä valmistajan jos saa kysyä?

Ja onpahan tuo geometriaongelmakin tuttu, tosin ei ihan noin paha... Josta tulikin mieleen viime TdH:ssa ajaessani edessäni meni varmaan kolmatta metriä oleva aikas konkelo kaveri, jolla vielä tuplasti enemmän sitä satulatolppaa kuin sinulla (ihan oikeasti, en tosiaankaan tiedä mistä sellaisia saa, minullakin tyypillisesti sellaiset 30cm paljaana, eli en ihan vähästä säikähdä). Siinä perässä ajaessa ei voinut muuta kun siirtyä alaotteella, josta sitten pystyikin niitten sen jalkojen välistä seuraamaan ryhmän ajoliikeitä.

----------


## Iglumies

Vaimon Taro 



Keulaa ja pientä säätöä vaille valmis.

----------


## Tank Driver

Laitoit si leftyn.

----------


## narisevaklossi

Tätä katsellessa unohtuu maalliset murheet....

----------


## Uomo

Kas, mestari sillä nopeimmalla värillä. Ihan uus runko vai käytetty?

----------


## narisevaklossi

> Kas, mestari sillä nopeimmalla värillä. Ihan uus runko vai käytetty?



Uusi runko on.Tuo Saronni red PR82 on mielestäni ainoa oikea väri master runkoon.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Toi KHS on ihan veikee..toimis polullakin ihan hyvin..😉

----------


## Lehisj

Tällainen projekti valmistui myytäväksi viimekautisen runkosettini ympärille.



Lisätietoja Fiilaritorilta sekä Fillari-lehden Torilta.

----------


## devon

Aloitin tänään ihka ensimmäisen projektini: tilasin Surly 1x1 runkosetin... Ajatuksena olisi rakentaa tuosta sellainen citypyörän ja hiekkatiemörssärin sekoitus, jolla on hauska ajaa. Mustaan runkoon olen ajatellut yhdistää violetteja osia, mutta mitään ei ole vielä päätetty eli voi vielä vaihtua monta kertaa. Voimaa aion välittää Shimanon Alfinella, sitäkään en ole vielä päättänyt tuleeko 8 vai 11 vaihdetta. Gummet joko Schwalben Big Applet tai Super Motot, kehät Surlyn Rabbit Holet.

Chainilla olisi deity componentsin lupaavan oloinen tanko ja tolppa, niistä voisi olla hyvä aloittaa sievän tyttömäisen violettien osien keräily. Olisivat ehkä jopa samaa sävyä, kun olisivat samalta valmistajalta.

----------


## Keevo

^^

Golnago sykähdyttää. Tarkempaa kertomusta sittenjookosta kiitos. Raha-asioista ei toki pitäisi puhua, mutta maksoitko rungosta yli 3k$ ??

----------


## narisevaklossi

> ^^
> 
> Golnago sykähdyttää. Tarkempaa kertomusta sittenjookosta kiitos. Raha-asioista ei toki pitäisi puhua, mutta maksoitko rungosta yli 3k$ ??



Runko tuli Velosportista (<----- hyvä kauppa) jotain alta 2.5 K.€......Pultattu uutta recordia/super recordia.Putket Deda:n superleggeroa kiekoissa bora one tuubit.Ei niin classikko setuppi,mutta vähän uutta ja "vanhaa" ja race look hiilikuidusta ja titaanista.

My dream bike.

----------


## Pexi

Menipä väärään threadiin...

----------


## .jon

Projekti loppusuoralla.

----------


## sakuvaan

Uutta trailipöörää pukkaa



Jerome is my co pilot 



Ohjaamo





vasemman käden komentokeskus



etuvaihtajan kaapelireitityksestä tuli DOSSin vaijerivedon reitti

----------


## toripolliisi

Makia mondraker! Oma täysjousto 29" 130mm projektini on press-fit laakereiden asennuksessa, koska ei ole kamppeita itsellä. Muutamaan pyörään olen itse koputellu nuo paikoilleen, mutta nyt en uskaltanut ku runko on omaan kasassaan nähden liian arvokas. Kuvia laitan tulemaan ku homma vähän etenee  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Antza44

^Yhtään press-fit laakeria en ole asentanut, mutta eikös perinteinen kierre tanko, koripirkka ja pultti ratkaisu toimisi hienosti. Meneehän sillä ohjain laakerikin paikalleen.

----------


## toripolliisi

^Itseasiassa mä kokeilin tota sillä erotuksella, että käytin porattuja jääkiekoja koriprikkojen tilalla, mutta aina lähti joltain kantilta vääntään johonkin suuntaan.. Ei vaan lähtenyt "uimaan" suoraan, joten haistatin pitkät  :Leveä hymy:  Päivitämpä kotiprässin koriprikkoihin.

----------


## Tank Driver

Olenpa vähän kateellinen tuosta Voksystä.

----------


## Antza44

> ^Itseasiassa mä kokeilin tota sillä erotuksella, että käytin porattuja jääkiekoja koriprikkojen tilalla, mutta aina lähti joltain kantilta vääntään johonkin suuntaan.. Ei vaan lähtenyt "uimaan" suoraan, joten haistatin pitkät  Päivitämpä kotiprässin koriprikkoihin.



No veikkaan, että tuo sama ilmiö tulee koriprikoilla myös, jos on tullakseen. Joskus havainnut samaa ilmiötä ohjain laakerin kanssa. Paksumpi kiekko suht tiukalla reijällä luulis ohjaavan helpommin, kuin nippu kori prikkoja.

Jos jollain hyvä vinkki DIY laakerin asennus työkaluun mikä ohjaa laakerit helposti suoraan, niin saa ehdottaa?

----------


## toripolliisi

Suurella todennäköisyydellä tilaan BD:stä ihan oikean kamppeen ~50€ hintaan. Sellaisen, jolla saa myös keskiönlaakerin nätisti paikoilleen. Ongelma ainakin itsellä oli se, että miten saa keskitettyä harjateräksen esim. ohjainputkeen ja sitä kautta vedon tulemaan suoraan. Vastakkaiselta puolelta lähti aina vääntään johonkin suuntaa ja sit samalla laakerikin alkoin vääntyä vain toiselta puolen sisään.

----------


## IncBuff

BB92:n löin kiinni kumivasaralla ja laudan palasella. Hyvin on pelannut. Samalla tekniikalla meni hienosti edelliseen projektirunkoon ohjainlaakerin kupit pienen pakastamisen jälkeen.

----------


## Antza44

^Tämä on testattu ja todettu toimivaksi, mutta on siinä suurempi riski muovata laakeri kuppia, jos joutuu reunoilta vuoronperään koputtelemaan, jos ei holahda kerralla suoraan sisuksiin.

Tuossa katselin noita kaupallisia ohjainlaakeri puristimia ja olennaisin keskityksen onnistumiseen taitaa olla lätkä missä ohjaava kaulus/tuki laakerikupin/laakerin sisään.
Esim. tuo tuskin pirikkaa/kierretankoa enemmän keskittää Parktool nimestä huolimatta. http://www.bike-components.de/produc...echaniker.html
Esim.Tämä sitten voi toimiakkin. http://www.bike-components.de/produc...tzschalen.html

----------


## Juoppis

Vielä puuttuu "muutama" osa, että pääsisi tämänkin hybridin taas kasaamaan ja herättelemään:

Pahoittelut kuvanlaadusta hämärässä kellarissa kännykällä kuvattuna.

Tuli tuossa semmonen note to yourself tilanne: Ensikerralla muista putsata keskiölaakerin kierre ERITTÄIN hyvin, ennenkuin edes huvikseen yrität kiertää laakeria paikalleen. Piti vain vähän koittaa ja joku hiekanjyvän p*****e sinne väliin jäi ja nyt totaalisen jumissa ainakin käsivoimin. Pitää huomenna hakea oikea avain ja toivoa, että sekä runko että laakeri säilyvät tämän erehdyksen jäljiltä ehjinä.

Edittiä: Niin  runkohan on siis alumiinia ja siksi pelottaa että tuolla hiekanjyvällä sain kierteen entiseksi

----------


## toripolliisi

> Esim. tuo tuskin pirikkaa/kierretankoa enemmän keskittää Parktool nimestä huolimatta. http://www.bike-components.de/produc...echaniker.html



Tämä oli just se mitä katsoin BD:stä 50€

----------


## J_K

> Esim.Tämä sitten voi toimiakkin. http://www.bike-components.de/produc...tzschalen.html



Tuo toimii, voi käyttää myös presfit-keskiölaakereillekin. Bike-discountista löytyy edullisemmin sama tuote.

----------


## Antza44

^Onko Kokemusta onnistuuko tuolla tapered laakerin ala kuppikin, kun se on 1.5" ja Cycluksella on tuohon kokoon omansa, mut ei siitä kään liikaa infoa ole mihin siinä on sovitteet? Masturin runkoja itsellä on kuiteskin kaikki tulevat 44mm tai tapered. Suoraa ja tapered keulaa.

----------


## Eaud

Stinkystä ei jääny keväthuollon jälkeen muuta vanhaa ku runko, kammet ja takaiskari.

----------


## J_K

> ^Onko Kokemusta onnistuuko tuolla tapered laakerin ala kuppikin, kun se on 1.5" ja Cycluksella on tuohon kokoon omansa, mut ei siitä kään liikaa infoa ole mihin siinä on sovitteet? Masturin runkoja itsellä on kuiteskin kaikki tulevat 44mm tai tapered. Suoraa ja tapered keulaa.



Ei riitä koko 1.5" alakuppiin, hulahtaa koko sovite läpi. Tarkoitus sorvauttaa jossain vaiheessa sovitin 1.5" alakupille, tosin ei vielä tarvetta niin eipä kiirettäkään vielä.

----------


## Mihail

Koeviestiä

----------


## Antza44

^^Ton vois kyl investoida, kun ei oo kallis. Adapterin sorvaajakin on tiedossa.

----------


## Tmh

Näistä on myös kätevä kötöstellä laakeriprässi joka sopii 1 1/8 sekä 1.5:lle:

http://www.bike-components.de/produc...uersaetze.html

Pätkä sopivaa kierretankoa, pari mutteria ja pari prikkaa.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Sanokaapa viisaammat, että miten onnistuisi tuolla Cycluksen prässillä 44mm halakasijan leekerin (1 1/8 kaulaputkeen) prässääminen? Tarvitsenko muunlaiset adapterit ja saako tuossa halvemmassa prässissä vaihdettua noita adaptereita, jos tarvitsee? On sen verran houkuttelevalla hinnalla tuolla B-D:ssa, että tekisi mieli tilata... Mutta mielellään tilaksi kerralla sellaisen, jolla aikaisempien pyörien huoltotarpeen lisäksi saisi myös Krampuksen kasaan.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Sanokaapa viisaammat, että miten onnistuisi tuolla Cycluksen prässillä 44mm halakasijan leekerin (1 1/8 kaulaputkeen) prässääminen? Tarvitsenko muunlaiset adapterit ja saako tuossa halvemmassa prässissä vaihdettua noita adaptereita, jos tarvitsee? On sen verran houkuttelevalla hinnalla tuolla B-D:ssa, että tekisi mieli tilata... Mutta mielellään tilaksi kerralla sellaisen, jolla aikaisempien pyörien huoltotarpeen lisäksi saisi myös Krampuksen kasaan.



Itse itsellleni vastaten:
Ilmeisesti palikat ovat irtotavaraa, joten voin tilata huoletta 1 1/8 prässin ja siihen erikseen täältä osan numero 720183 (press bushes semi-IHS). Tai sitten vain hankin nuo "pushit" ja käytän kotikutoista kierretanko/prika-viritelmää.
Osaisiko kukaan vahvistaa päätelmiäni, kun en vielä ihan satavarma ole asiasta?

----------


## J_K

^Jos 1-1/8" 44mm laakeria prässäät niin pitäisi mennä tuolla Cycluksen vakio palikoilla paikoilleen, sitten kun alakuppi on 1-1/2" niin se vaatii eri sovitteen.
Eri asia on jos haluat prässät kupit yksitellen niin, silloin toisen sovitteen pitää olla 44mm emäputkelle sopiva.

----------


## devon

> Aloitin tänään ihka ensimmäisen projektini: tilasin Surly 1x1 runkosetin... Ajatuksena olisi rakentaa tuosta sellainen citypyörän ja hiekkatiemörssärin sekoitus, jolla on hauska ajaa. Mustaan runkoon olen ajatellut yhdistää violetteja osia, mutta mitään ei ole vielä päätetty eli voi vielä vaihtua monta kertaa. Voimaa aion välittää Shimanon Alfinella, sitäkään en ole vielä päättänyt tuleeko 8 vai 11 vaihdetta. Gummet joko Schwalben Big Applet tai Super Motot, kehät Surlyn Rabbit Holet.
> 
> Chainilla olisi deity componentsin lupaavan oloinen tanko ja tolppa, niistä voisi olla hyvä aloittaa sievän tyttömäisen violettien osien keräily. Olisivat ehkä jopa samaa sävyä, kun olisivat samalta valmistajalta.



No niin, projekti etenee, vaikka nähty on vasta satula ja tupit, jotka ovat jo tovin pyörineet nurkissa. Tilattu Bike-Discountilta oikeastaan koko voimansiirto kaikkine romuineen, Bike24:ltä kehät, pinnat ja putkiosat, Alltricksiltä jarrut. Voimaa päädyin siirtämään Alfinen 11-sysseemillä, ratastus on vedetty hatusta ja toivotaan, että toimii minun kintuillani. Putkiosat päädyin ottamaan Sixpackin tyylikästä vihreää ja korostuksena käytän aavistuksen valkoista. Valkoista on oikeastaan logot, vannenauha ja jarrukahvat. Pyörästä tulee siis toivottavasti tasapainoinen musta-vihreä, ei riemunkirjava "kaikki värit on käytettävä" -viritys. Ainoa puuttuva osa näillä näkymin on vaijerinkuori, jonka varmaan löydän jostain paikallisesta liikkeestä, kunhan projekti on kasausvaiheessa.

Nyt tätä rouvaa jänskättää ja yöunet menee, kun odottelee noita paketteja saapuviksi  :Cool: 

Edit: tilausavustaja (jolla on tili moneen nettikauppaan) olikin ystävällisesti tuupannut tuon vaijerinkuorenkin ostoskoriin eli nyt vaan odotellaan koko kuormaa saapuvaksi.

----------


## wanhus

Tuossapa oma kasa, palikat pitäisi tilata ja laittaa paikalleen . . 1x9 ja kojakit alle, tulee kelpo kauppakassi tästäkin vielä ja jos malttaisi vahata, pysyisi pintakin peilinä vähän pidempään

----------


## toripolliisi

Nyt rupeaa tapahtumaan! 130mm täpäriprojekti on virallisesti korkattu. Drössigerin XMA 29" runko saapui saksasta ja FOX:n iskari ja keula paikoillaan. Voimansiirroksi tulee SRAM 1x10, vivut X9, takavaihtaja X9 ja kammet X1. Tarkemmat specsit ja kuvat myöhemmin.

----------


## LJL

En ollutkaan huomannut noita edellissivun Sakun projektikuvia.. IhQja yksityiskohtakuvia

----------


## Teme76

uus projekti helkama kulkurikymppi
 antakapa vinkkiä miltä vuodelta tuo on 
Tarkoitus ois vain keventää hiukan ja renkaat vaihdella mutta minkälaiset on järkevimmät

----------


## wanhus

Kampien anodisoinnin poisto ja kiillotushommat jatkuu. Parempi valu kuin rungossa, mutta kyllähän se alumiini näyttäisi kuplivan jostain syystä kiinassa :P . . CRC:ltä tilasin rattaat ja ketjun että pääsee taas ajelemaan. Renkaat pitäisi hommata kanssa, mutku meni kahteen hammaslääkärikäyntiin kaik' tässä kuussa  :Hymy:

----------


## Nelli

> uus projekti helkama kulkurikymppi
>  antakapa vinkkiä miltä vuodelta tuo on 
> Tarkoitus ois vain keventää hiukan ja renkaat vaihdella mutta minkälaiset on järkevimmät



Viisaammat saavat korjata jos olen ihan hakoteillä, mutta väittäisin että pyörä on jostain 80-luvun puolivälin tienoilta. Perustan arvaukseni siihen, että itselläni oli niihin aikoihin saman värinen ja samanlaisilla teipeillä varustettu Helkama Kaunotar III (Teippien tekstin tyyli muuttui muutama vuosi myöhemmin, ainakin Kaunottarissa).

----------


## Tctic

Cannondale Flash Carbon 1 29 lähti uuteen kotiin ja kun varsinaiselle maastopyörälle ei tunnu olevan tarvetta, niin joustokeulaista hybridiprojektia pukkaa:


Runko Cannondale F900SL -01. Takahaarukka on juuri hitsattu ja maali otti siitä vähän lämpöä, mutta pitää keksiä tuolle jotakin. 
Osalista:
Keula: alkuperäinen Headshok Fatty Ultra DL (oletettavasti toimiva)
Kiekot: dt swiss x1900 29"
Renkaat: 32mm rocket ronit
Voimansiirto: pakka, vaihtaja ja vipu xt 10-speed, kammet slx 32t narrow widella
Jarrut: slx 160/180mm ashima airotoreilla
Satula: spessun phenom expert
Tolppa: cannondalen save carbon
Tanko: joku kapea ja suora eastonin alu
Tupit: ritchey foam.

Kaikki puuttuvat osat on tilattu ja kasaamisessa ei montaa minuuttia mene, joten luultavasti tämä on kasassa ensi viikolla. Ei tästä mitään erityisen kevyttä ja hienoa tule, mutta kyllä tällä hiekkatiet ja kelvit kehtaa ajaa.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

👍😊 kehtaa muutkin ajot!

----------


## maanma

> Tarkoitus ois vain keventää hiukan ja renkaat vaihdella mutta minkälaiset on järkevimmät



Tarakan kun poistaa niin kevenee ainakin puoli kiloa. Teräksisen istuinputken vaihto alumiiniseen. Jos pukinsarvi ohjaustanko on terästä niin sen vaihto alumiiniseen esim. Sakae SR. Teräs lokarien poisto tai vaihto Crud roadracer MkII. Polkimet jotain 300g pari - esim. Biltema 27-278, jos klossikengät löytyy.

Ajetaanko hiekkatiellä, muuten kuin poikkeustilanteissa? Kyllä = Schwalbe folding marathon supreme 28/32mm + SV.18 sisuri , Ei = Schwalbe folding Kojak tai Lugano + SV.15 sisuri.

Paljonko kevenee näillä? Enintään 2kg, joten kannattaa miettiä onko tuo aihio hyvä lähtökohta. Itse en viritä mitään lähtöpainoltaan 14,5kg ylittävää. Toisaalta osat voi siirtää ...

----------


## devon

Tästä se lähtee, rungonkin pitäisi tässä lähimmän vuorokauden aikana lähteä minua kohti...

----------


## Tank Driver

Tätä tarttis seuraavaksi urpoilla.

----------


## slow

Mitämitä? Trussihaarukkaa tuohon?

----------


## Mihail

Tänne helvetin tulirotkoon päättyi tuo Tcticn runko. Elintenluovuttajana toimii onone lurcher ja tässä vaiheessa ratti mallattu paikalle ja kirjoitettu puutelistaa.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Mitämitä? Trussihaarukkaa tuohon?



Ei anna butjetti myöten.

----------


## Iglumies

Aina voi vähän venyttää.

----------


## Tctic

> Tänne helvetin tulirotkoon päättyi tuo Tcticn runko. Elintenluovuttajana toimii onone lurcher ja tässä vaiheessa ratti mallattu paikalle ja kirjoitettu puutelistaa.



Ei ollenkaan hassumman oloisia osia kiinni. Eiköhän se nyt mene 9kg:n paikkeille. =)

----------


## Tank Driver

> Aina voi vähän venyttää.



Aika tapissa ollaan. Piti päivittää kiekot, pakka ja ketjut. Nyt vanhasta kokoonpanosta jää jarrut.

----------


## toripolliisi

> Tänne helvetin tulirotkoon päättyi tuo Tcticn runko. Elintenluovuttajana toimii onone lurcher ja tässä vaiheessa ratti mallattu paikalle ja kirjoitettu puutelistaa.



Toivottavasti tämä ei ole ns. ikuisuus projektirunko! Jokainen kasaa pyörän kuukaudeksi, jonka jälkeen osat irroitetaan ja runko myydään eteenpäin  :Leveä hymy:  Pitääkö mun jo heittää FB myyntipalstojen mukaisesti YV/AV/JONO kommentti  :Vink:

----------


## Kyrdis

Lisää staggleria 2x ..

----------


## slow

> *nips* Piti päivittää kiekot, pakka ja ketjut. Nyt vanhasta kokoonpanosta jää jarrut.



Raota nyt silti verhoa hieman enemmän. Kiehtova raami on tuo.

----------


## wanhus

Renkaat ovat edelleen jossain gatwickin ja suomen välillä, mutta aika samalle se näyttää uusilla renkaillakin. Eli minun näkemys kauppakassista:

----------


## Tank Driver

> Raota nyt silti verhoa hieman enemmän. Kiehtova raami on tuo.



No fiksiä mulla ei oo vielä ollut. Eikä kaposia renkaita eikä bullhornia.

----------


## Mihail

Cannondale Flash carbon 29" 2013


Tänään ehti ajeleen Tampereelle hakeen osia.
Kammiksi valitsin Rotorin Rex 2.1 ja niihin rattaaksi 32t Q-rinkula, paino ei ollut paha 600g koko paketti.
Satulatolppa sopivasti värimailmaan 3T ionic team.
Ja sit ketjut ja muuta pikkuhilpettä tarttui mukaan. 
Muut osat tuli vanhasta pyörästä. Jarrut ja takavaihtaja avid XO, tanko enve raiseri.
Tuohan huutaa valkoisia vanteita ja muutenkin värikoodausta enemmän, mutta mennään tällä nyt kevättä kohti ja katsellaan sit mitä löytyy.
Toivottavasti ei ihan kauheasti huomenna kurastu  :Hymy:

----------


## Uomo

Jei, projekti valmistui.

----------


## adrianus

Tästä se lähtee. Pistetäänkö kultaisia vai vihreitä yksityiskohtia?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Kyrdis

^ siehän sen päätät mutta kullitetulla mie lähtisin. 

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ettan

Tästä lähtee rakentelu pikku hiljaa...

----------


## tirsintarsi

Viimeisiä säätöjä vaille valmis. Toki vielä heijastimet ja oikeat akselit uupuvat mutta ajokunnossa vihdoin ja viimein (Kuvassa ei vielä ole ketjuja paikoillaan). Ensimmäinen pikkupyörähdys pyörällä ajettu kuitenkin jo.

----------


## LJL

Yy, hieno.. Mutta eikai sentään XX1 ja pinnaheijastimet..? Vakava riski joutua muotipoliisin kisahallin putkaan

----------


## tirsintarsi

> Yy, hieno.. Mutta eikai sentään XX1 ja pinnaheijastimet..? Vakava riski joutua muotipoliisin kisahallin putkaan



Kiitos, vaikka oma kehu haiseekin, niin olen varsin tyytväinen lopputulokseen itsekkin  :Hymy: 
XX1 kyllä, mutta ei tule pinnaheijastimia... Kehän sisään tulee oranssia meriheijastinteippiä ja muut heijastimet tulevat teipistä myös, mahdolliset kuviot pitää miettiä vielä erikseen.
Muotipoliisi saa pamputtaa vain, jos saa kiinni.

----------


## LJL

Aa no hyvä. Teippiheijastimet on vähän niinQ viritetty mopo, ei niitä muotipoliisit ehdi kaikkia ratsata. Jos jää kiinni joutuu maksamaan läskipyöräveron  :Leveä hymy:  (en tiedä mitä se on enkä haluakaan tietää)

----------


## petjala

Kermanväriseen Ogreen vihreitä pimpuloita. Ja tirsintarsilla raikkaan näkönen Krampus. *tähän molemmille peukunnäyttö*

----------


## Tctic

Joustokeulainen hybridi olisi melkein kasassa. Headsetti on vielä matkalla ja siksi keulan kulma on vähän outo (keula on siis vain testimielessä paikallaan). Satulaputkessa näkyy punaista maalia (tunkeumanestettä), mutta sain hinkattua sen pois kuvan oton jälkeen. Kiekot ovat dt 29" swiss x1900 ja renkaat 33mm rocket ronit. Taakse mahtuisi vaikka mitä, mutta keula ei kyllä niele kuin max 35mm kumin.

----------


## devon

> Aa no hyvä. Teippiheijastimet on vähän niinQ viritetty mopo, ei niitä muotipoliisit ehdi kaikkia ratsata. Jos jää kiinni joutuu maksamaan läskipyöräveron  (en tiedä mitä se on enkä haluakaan tietää)



Jännityksellä odotan miltä ne teippiheijastimet näyttää, nykyisellä setupilla nuo nippelit näyttää vauhdissa siltä kuin kehällä juoksisi koko ajan jotain ruosteista nestettä.

Ai niin, Adrianukselle piti kommentoida, että samaa mieltä kuin Kyrdis, kultaisella lähtisin minäkin tuota tuunaamaan.

----------


## Mihail

"Kammiksi valitsin Rotorin Rex 2.1 ja niihin rattaaksi 32t Q-rinkula, paino ei ollut paha 600g koko paketti."
Tuli tuossa piruuttaan punnittua tuo Sramin XX1 kampisatsi Q 156, 32t ratas ja vaaka näytti 560g.
Ei paha painoero siitä mielenrauhasta mikä vallitsee, kun alumiininen kampi raapii kiviä.

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> "Kammiksi valitsin Rotorin Rex 2.1 ja niihin rattaaksi 32t Q-rinkula, paino ei ollut paha 600g koko paketti."
> Tuli tuossa piruuttaan punnittua tuo Sramin XX1 kampisatsi Q 156, 32t ratas ja vaaka näytti 560g.
> Ei paha painoero siitä mielenrauhasta mikä vallitsee, kun alumiininen kampi raapii kiviä.



Ja Race Facen Next SL noin 450gr....  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Ja Race Facen Next SL noin 450gr....



Jos on joku alumiinifetissi, niin ei cuitu-RaceFacekään voi tuottaa Rotorin metallikilinän kaltaisia kiksejä kivikossa. Paitsi jos on ne RF:n kumihuput kammenpäissä, jolloin kuuluu BOING BOING  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## toripolliisi

Heitelläänpä tänne ku oma projekti alkaa olemaan zoomailupisteessä. Pitäis maantiepyörään vaihtaa pienempi runko, eli 53/54cm nykyisen 56cm tilalle. Kokotaulukossa tuo 56cm on isoin suositelluista, joten vois luulla, että kroppa tykkäis päivityksestä. Tälläinen Wiel:n http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wiel-Full-Ca...item1e904e8662 runko vois olla yksivaihtoehto tai sit metsästä fillaritorilta/uutena jonkin sopivat rungon. Nykyiseen Felt F75 olen jo vaihtanut voimansiirron, kiekot ja renkaat, joten eipä tuota kannata yrittää myydä ku persnetolla menis. Tuskin tuosta kukaan maksaa enempää vaikka osat onkin päivitetty. Jos jollain foorumilaisellakin roikkuu soppeli runko hyllyssä niin saa häiritä.

----------


## Ettan

Ja projekti jatkuu... Ohjainlaakeria, stemmiä, ohjaustankoo kiinni. Täytyy käyttää kaikkia ylimääräiseksi joskus hankittuja osia, ainakin alkuun.  :Vink:  Satula vaihtuu loppuviikosta, kun löysin fillaritorilta Selle Italia SLR:n.

----------


## Miha

Ritchey MTB 1993 retroprojekti

Before:



Ja sitten vähän paranneltuna:





lisää kuvia: http://www.pinkbike.com/u/kirjuri/al...tchey--93-MTB/

----------


## LJL

No huh huh! Hieno projekti. Tanko on kulmassa "suupielet alaspäin"

----------


## stenu

On kyllä hyvällä maulla tuunattu Ritchey.

Vähän huutelisi ei ylikokoista tankoa. Mistä puheenollen, multa pitäisi löytyä varaston kätköistä melkein käyttämätön ysärimallinen Ritcheyn WCS-stemmi. Muistaakseni 100 mm ja siis 25,4-milliselle tangolle. Jos pituus natsaa ja löydät siihen sopivan stongan, niin lahjoitan stemmin mielellään noin hienoon pyörään.

----------


## Miha

> Vähän huutelisi ei ylikokoista tankoa. Mistä puheenollen, multa pitäisi löytyä varaston kätköistä melkein käyttämätön ysärimallinen Ritcheyn WCS-stemmi. Muistaakseni 100 mm ja siis 25,4-milliselle tangolle. Jos pituus natsaa ja löydät siihen sopivan stongan, niin lahjoitan stemmin mielellään noin hienoon pyörään.



Toi on aivan totta. Mä laitan viestiä kun olen kaapannut jostakin alikoon R:n sen hopeisen tangon...

----------


## Tank Driver

Onpa kertakaikkisen upea Ritchey.

----------


## elasto

> Ja projekti jatkuu... Ohjainlaakeria, stemmiä, ohjaustankoo kiinni. Täytyy käyttää kaikkia ylimääräiseksi joskus hankittuja osia, ainakin alkuun.  Satula vaihtuu loppuviikosta, kun löysin fillaritorilta Selle Italia SLR:n.



Meinasitko tällä kertaa montakin viikkoa projektin valmistumisen jälkeen ajella ennen kuin laitat taas myyntiin?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ettan

Anteeksi jos olen jotenkin loukannut sua joskus, mutta en ymmärrä kun sun kommentit on aina mua kohtaan tämmöset Elasto. Jos myyn pyöräni, niin haittaako se sua? Jos pidän vaan rakentelusta...??  :Hymy:

----------


## elasto

Jaa, olinko mä jo aikaisemmin maininnut asiasta? Pahoitteluni, ei ole tarkoitus toistaa typeriä vitsejä. Tapoja harrastaa on tietysti monia, oon vaan itse ihmetellyt tuota toimintaa.

----------


## LJL

Jotkut tykkää äidistä ja jotkut ei

----------


## Ettan

Juu nou hätä. Unohdetaan menneet. Myin viimesimmän pois kun selkä ei kestänyt maastoajoa. Nyt olen kesän aikana laihtunut n.20kg ja selkä kestää hyvin. Tämä on vähän niin kuin palkinto uurastuksesta itselleni. Ja onhan sillä läskillä vaan kiva ajaa, eihän siitä mihinkään pääse.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Jaa, olinko mä jo aikaisemmin maininnut asiasta? Pahoitteluni, ei ole tarkoitus toistaa typeriä vitsejä. Tapoja harrastaa on tietysti monia, oon vaan itse ihmetellyt tuota toimintaa.



Sulla elasto ei ole tarpeeksi lähtötietoja asian ymmärtämiseksi. Ja ei, en selittele enempää. Yhden hyvän pyörän Ettanilta olen ostanut.

edit. no siinä sitä ehdittiin välissä asiaa jo selventämään.

----------


## slow

Ei ahdista tuon Mihan ritsikokonaisuus ainakaan näin netitse katseltuna. Iso peukimo.

----------


## bici74

Tuon Ritcheyn väritys on älyttömän hieno mun silmään. Ilman sitä antaisin vain kymppimiinuksen...upea laite!

----------


## J_K

Ritchey on upea, väri etenkin.
Onko märkämaalattu vai jauhemaalattu?

----------


## twentyniner

Hieno ritsi, kiiltävät putkiosat ja avot  :Hymy:

----------


## Miha

> Onko märkämaalattu vai jauhemaalattu?



Tuttu automaalari suostui vetämään pinnan. Eli normaali automärkämaalikäsittely + lakka. 

Runko on Vinerin Ritchey Europelle tekemä (pieniä eroja toteutuksessa vrt. Ritchey P-22), runkoputket Tangen Ritcheyn WCS Prestige runkoputkea Ritcheyn stansseilla. Löytyi Italian Genovasta. Ja kun on semi-Italiaano niin väri on Abarthin Campovolo Grey/Pasadoble Red!

Eikös Richeyn Tomppa ajellut näillä ysärin alussa voitokkasti maailmanmestaruuksia, kuka muistaa...?

----------


## stenu

Tomppa gravel grindaa sujuvasti maantieslikseillä ja taitaa pelätä, että menee heitto länään...

----------


## Miha

Kivat noi Tompan viikset  :Hymy:

----------


## PatilZ

> Jei, projekti valmistui.




Hieno ja maulla laitettu Detto. 

Oma Detto-projektikin vihdoin valmistui, mutta on niin kauhea epäsikiö, että alta pois. Mä menin mistä aita oli matalin ja laitoin vain uutta palikkaa vanhaan runkoon.

----------


## Juuno

Detto on hieno. Mitkä kiekot ja mistä hankittu? Vai kasattu itse?

----------


## Uomo

Kiitos kehuista. PatilZille sanoisin, että älä sitten pidä projektia valmistuneena, vaan päivitä pikkuhiljaa. Meni mullakin yli kaksi vuotta pyörän hankinnasta tuohon tulokseen pääsemiseen. Ja silti tuli kauhea kiire ja sössin hieman tarrojen paikat.  :Hymy: 

Kiekot ovat Campagnolo Omega Strada "Deep V" tuubit C-Recordin navoilla. Hankittu ihan Suomesta yksityisihmiseltä.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Upea Detto. Tuollaisesta tulee helposti itsellekin joku vintageprojekti kuume.

----------


## PatilZ

To Uomo: kyl tää mun Detto-projekti taitaa olla tässä. Kuutisen vuotta meni ja siitä viisi vuotta ja 11 kuukautta mietiskelyyn. Tein tosta nyt sitten työmatkatempokoneen. Rungolle en tehnyt mitään, uudet palikat paikoilleen, säädöt ja neitsytmatkalle. Toki pientä ongelmaa oli aamun neitsytmatkalla: KCNC: pikalinkku meni takana pas2. Nyt on uusi ja stydimpi tilalla. 

Laitan vielä kuvan häväistystä ja raiskatusta Dettosta tuomaan kontrastia Uomon projektiin.

----------


## stenu

Ei tuollaista selvästi käyttöön speksattua pyörää kannata yhtään hävetä. Sitäpaitsi jos se yhtään lievittää huonoa omaatuntoa, niin fillaritrendiguruista guruinkin on sitä mieltä, että vanha runko uusilla palikoilla on ihan oikein  :Hymy:

----------


## Uomo

Joo kuten Stenu sanoi, niin käyttöpyörät erikseen. Eikä tuo sellaiseksi mitenkään huono ole. Ja varmasti tulee enemmän kilsoja kuin tolla mun fiilistelypyörällä.

----------


## J_K

> Tuttu automaalari suostui vetämään pinnan. Eli normaali automärkämaalikäsittely + lakka. 
> 
> Runko on Vinerin Ritchey Europelle tekemä (pieniä eroja toteutuksessa vrt. Ritchey P-22), runkoputket Tangen Ritcheyn WCS Prestige runkoputkea Ritcheyn stansseilla. Löytyi Italian Genovasta. Ja kun on semi-Italiaano niin väri on Abarthin Campovolo Grey/Pasadoble Red!



Märkämaalilta näyttikin ja jälki on hyvännäköistä.

Omaankin projektiin on saman suuntaista sävyä mietinnässä, ehkä hieman tummempaa.

----------


## Miha

Automaalarit maalaa kyllä fillareita kunhan pohjat on kunnolla tehty. Nitromorssilla vanhat maalit pois + mahdollliset ruosteet ja sitten kunnon hionta + paklaus. Ihan kun autoa tekisi...

----------


## Petteri Ellilä



----------


## J_K

> Automaalarit maalaa kyllä fillareita kunhan pohjat on kunnolla tehty. Nitromorssilla vanhat maalit pois + mahdollliset ruosteet ja sitten kunnon hionta + paklaus. Ihan kun autoa tekisi...



Niin maalaa ja hyvin tekeekin ainakin yksi paikallinen, ehkä vien tuon nyt vielä hieman vaiheessa olevan rungon ensi viikolla maalaukseen samaan paikkaan kuin edellisenkin rungon.

Monet maalarit ei vaan tykkää maalata pyöreää putkea, kun joutuu maalaamaan kuudelta kantilta.

----------


## Iglumies

Julman näkönen rojekti ^^

----------


## adrianus

Tänään illalla kiireessä piti asentaa ohjainlaakeri, kun oli lainatyökalu, jonka palautus huomenna. Ai että sitä tunnetta, kun toista kuppia puristaessasi (pari milliä jäljellä) huomaat, että menipä uuden laakerin kupit vääriin päihin emäputkeen. Lapset vieressä seuraamassa operaatiota, niin piti vaan purra huulta, kun olisi tehnyt mieli päästää ilmoille muutama ruma sana ja heittää joku käteen sattuva työkalu vaikka seinään...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## devon

Eilen tuli (viimein) runkosetti, johon tuli asennettua ohjainlaakerin kupit, keulaan se ohjainlaakerin pohjaläpyskä ja keskiölaakerit. Siihen se homma sitten tyssähti, kun tuli havaittua että puutteellisella tuoteinformaatiolla (ja ennakkonuuskimisella) oli tullut hankittua liian lyhyellä akselilla oleva kampisarja, prkl! Nyt sitten pitäisi saalistaa jostain, tietysti mahdollisimman nopeasti, sopiva korvaava osa. Alfinen omaa sopivaa ei löydy edes kiven alta, joten vaihtoehtojakin pitäisi tutkia, Truvativin Stylo on ilmeisesti yksi toimiva vaihtoehto.

Ja runkosetin kanssahan kävi siis niin, että tilasin Bike-Componentsilta Surly 1x1:n runkosetin, jonka tilauksen/informoinnin/toimituksen kyseinen firma ryssi aivan totaalisesti, josta johtuen peruin koko hässäkän ja tilasin vastaavan runkosetin Singlespeediltä. Singlespeed ilmoitti alle tunnissa, että runkosettiä on saatavilla vasta joskus pitkän odotusajanjälkeen ja ehdottivat tilalle Surly Troll -runkosettiä. Sain runkosetin samaan hintaan kuin 1x1, mutta malli ja väri vaihtuivat ja runko saapui minulle kahdessa viikossa tilauksesta. Nyt minulla on siis Eggplant Purple Surly Troll, johon olin jo hankkinut raikkaan vihreät putkiosat Sixpackiltä, miehen sanoin "myrkyllinen yhdistelmä". Toistaiseksi tarjolla kuva runkosetistä, taustalla paffelootassa asennusta odottavat osat ja seinää vasten nurkassa pussitetut kiekot.

----------


## toripolliisi

> ellilän peto



Käsittämättömän nopean näköinen!!! Muistahan laittaa perävalo niin nähdään edes hetki metsässä ku katoat horisonttiin.

----------


## Tank Driver

Kaksi viimeisintä aiheuttavat pelkällä ulkonäöllään järjetöntä omistamishalua.

----------


## Plus

Mikäs keula ja tolppa Ellilän Ninerissä on?

----------


## slow

Ellilällä maanopeusennätys mielessä? Kauhian näköinen peli. Ajaisin, jos uskaltaisin.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      Trolli on kyllä hiano.

----------


## adrianus

> Eilen tuli (viimein) runkosetti, johon tuli asennettua ohjainlaakerin kupit, keulaan se ohjainlaakerin pohjaläpyskä ja keskiölaakerit. Siihen se homma sitten tyssähti, kun tuli havaittua että puutteellisella tuoteinformaatiolla (ja ennakkonuuskimisella) oli tullut hankittua liian lyhyellä akselilla oleva kampisarja, prkl! Nyt sitten pitäisi saalistaa jostain, tietysti mahdollisimman nopeasti, sopiva korvaava osa. Alfinen omaa sopivaa ei löydy edes kiven alta, joten vaihtoehtojakin pitäisi tutkia, Truvativin Stylo on ilmeisesti yksi toimiva vaihtoehto.



Alfinen ketjulinjalle siis kammet haussa? Mä päädyin omaan Ogreeni (83mm keskiö) hommaamaan Shimano FC-M665 kammet ja niistä pois pienempi ratas. Noilla sain rattaan aika tarkkaan Alfinen 47mm linjalle (olisko tarkka jotain 48mm nyt edessä?), kun siirsin vetopuolelle kuuluvan 2,5mm spacerin vasemmalle puolelle. Tuo linja toki edellyttää, että takana on käännetty Nexus/Alfine -ratas.

----------


## adrianus

> Tänään illalla kiireessä piti asentaa ohjainlaakeri, kun oli lainatyökalu, jonka palautus huomenna. Ai että sitä tunnetta, kun toista kuppia puristaessasi (pari milliä jäljellä) huomaat, että menipä uuden laakerin kupit vääriin päihin emäputkeen. Lapset vieressä seuraamassa operaatiota, niin piti vaan purra huulta, kun olisi tehnyt mieli päästää ilmoille muutama ruma sana ja heittää joku käteen sattuva työkalu vaikka seinään...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





Loppu hyvin, kaikki hyvin. Kannatin mallia väliaikainen ja putkikin lyhenee vasta kun pyörä on ajossa ja ajoasento huolellisesti testattu.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## devon

> Alfinen ketjulinjalle siis kammet haussa? Mä päädyin omaan Ogreeni (83mm keskiö) hommaamaan Shimano FC-M665 kammet ja niistä pois pienempi ratas. Noilla sain rattaan aika tarkkaan Alfinen 47mm linjalle (olisko tarkka jotain 48mm nyt edessä?), kun siirsin vetopuolelle kuuluvan 2,5mm spacerin vasemmalle puolelle. Tuo linja toki edellyttää, että takana on käännetty Nexus/Alfine -ratas.



Kauhealla hakemisella, netin ylösalaisin kääntämisellä ja soittorumballa löytyi Kuopiosta Sportiasta (!!!) Alfinen kampisarja kahdella ketjusuojalla. Se on pidempiakselinen kuin tuo yhden suojan malli ja sitä kokeillaan, kunhan mies kotiutuu laatikko kainalossaan. Bike-Componentsilla noita näköjään olisi, mutta sattuneesta syystä on luotto siihen putiikkiin juuri nyt aika nollissa.

Siis tällä kampisarjallahan ei ole _mikään kiire_, mutta olisi ollut kiva, jos olisin saanut ensilenkin ajaa jo eilen...

----------


## adrianus

> Kauhealla hakemisella, netin ylösalaisin kääntämisellä ja soittorumballa löytyi Kuopiosta Sportiasta (!!!) Alfinen kampisarja kahdella ketjusuojalla. Se on pidempiakselinen kuin tuo yhden suojan malli ja sitä kokeillaan, kunhan mies kotiutuu laatikko kainalossaan. Bike-Componentsilla noita näköjään olisi, mutta sattuneesta syystä on luotto siihen putiikkiin juuri nyt aika nollissa.
> 
> Siis tällä kampisarjallahan ei ole _mikään kiire_, mutta olisi ollut kiva, jos olisin saanut ensilenkin ajaa jo eilen...



Noihin Alfinen kampiin ei muistaakseni taida saada 39 pienempää ratasta. Voi tehdä tiukkaa, että mahtuuko oikealle linjalle pyörimään.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## adrianus

> Noihin Alfinen kampiin ei muistaakseni taida saada 39 pienempää ratasta. Voi tehdä tiukkaa, että mahtuuko oikealle linjalle pyörimään.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Trollin tiedoista kaivettua:Chainring Clearance 24/36/48t

Noissa ilmeisesti toi keskimmäinen 50mm kohdalla ja Alfinelle pitäis päästä vielä 3mm keskemmälle? Korjatkaa joku, jos olen väärässä...

----------


## devon

Eilisen testailun perusteella tiukkaa tekee, mutta se pyörii sittenkin, minun nakkisormi meni vielä rattaan ja rungon väliin. Kohtahan tuon näkee, kun sitä alkaa taas kasailemaan.

----------


## TPP

> 



Voi ei!!!

----------


## devon

Nyt alkaisi Rölli olemaan aika kasassa, pientä epäonnea sattui matkaan: se kampisarjahässäkkä, Alfinen pikkuosapaketti on vertikaali- ei horisontaali-dropouteille ja jarrusetistä puuttuu etuadapteri (myyty kokonaisena settinä kaikkine osineen). Sitten jostain syystä Surlyn vannenauha oli pettänyt kahdesta kohdasta ja nippelin ura oli kaivautunut sisärenkaaseen. Ne nippelit eivät ole mitenkään erikoisen teräviä esim. vieruskavereihinsa verrattuna, joten tämä oli melkoinen mysteeri. Koeajo taitaa jäädä vielä tänään tekemättä ja vielä saa etsiä joka nurkasta noita puuttuvia härpäkkeitä. V-käyrä uhkasi jo pahasti kiivetä läpi katon, mutta onpa tuo jo ehtinyt rauhoittumaan.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Mikäs keula ja tolppa Ellilän Ninerissä on?



Keula on halba Radon, Bike Discountista, vaikuttaa kiinan tekeleeltä. Toivottavasti runko ei syty palamaan hylkimisreaktion seurauksena. Tolppana Easton EC70.





> Voi ei!!!



Kylläpä hyvinkin, mukava saada tuo elinsiirtopotilas taas ajoon kiikkustuolin kaveriksi.

----------


## devon

Projekti on pienen aavistuksen kesken, mutta ensilenkki on nyt ajettu. Vielä pitää (ehkä) korvata nuo non-turn washerit, hankkia eteen (ehkä) oikeampi jarruadapteri ja lyhentää (!!) takajarruletku, joka menee hauskasti kikkaralle pyörän eteen. Olen varsin tyytyväinen väritykseen, vaikka rungon väri ehti vaihtumaan viimemetreillä, tasapaino säilyi silti varsin mukavasti. Pyörä on siis Munakoiso, Rölli, Trolli, Hirviöpyörä. Big Applet ovat selvästi cityrenkaat, mutta kyllä niillä ihan siedettävästi selvisi metsässäkin, tiettyä korostettua varovaisuutta noudattaen  :Cool:  ...kyllä, kyllä, piti kokeilla...

----------


## Lucky13

> Pyörä on siis Munakoiso, Rölli, Trolli, Hirviöpyörä.



Barney unohtui listasta.

----------


## emjjii

Vuosien lurkkaamisen jälkeen rekisteröityminen ja ensimmäinen posti! Alla loppukesän projekti, joka uutta satulaa lukuunottamatta kutakuinkin nipussa.

----------


## Mannavelli

On hieno!.

----------


## Sirkkeli

Heräteostosprojekti.. parempaa kuvaa kunhan etenee :-)

----------


## Kyrdis

Suurinpiirtein kasassa alkaa olemaan. Säätöä ja pikkuhiljaa toisen stragglerin kasausta aloiteltava

----------


## kmw



----------


## Iglumies

Veli kmweellä mukava perjantai-ilta tiedossa :Hymy:

----------


## twentyniner

> Veli kmweellä mukava perjantai-ilta tiedossa



Ja Veli KMW ilmoittelee, kun voimme lähteä Rajamäen maastoihin rossailemaan  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Perstai menee duunissa, la on kaikkea, mutta sunnuntai iltana Lansiven säätämössä taphtuu elinten siirtoa. Ellen sitten pannuta pahasti su VPCX:ssä ja vietän iltaa jossakin ihan muualla. Pitäkää peukkuja.

off topikkia: onkos 29:llä arkiaamuvapaata ensi viikolla?

----------


## twentyniner

KMW: Ti ja ke olis aamusta aikaa. Tsemppiä su krosseihin !

----------


## twentyniner



----------


## Tank Driver

OOOOOO!!! Ihansairaansiisti!

----------


## twentyniner

Pelastin "raiskaukselta" palan kotimaista DIY-historiaa. Kokeilu mielessä 700c kiekkoja sovittelin, hyvin mahtuisi . Katsotaan mitä tuosta syntyy.

----------


## Tank Driver

Kerroha lisää. Mulla oli kanssa samantapaiset meiningit kuin kmw:llä.

----------


## slow

> Jotain täysin hervotonta




Oijoi! Nytkyllä!

----------


## twentyniner

Nyt tulee ehkä vähän faktaa ja osin puuta heinää ... Putket muistaakseni Columbuksen tekemiä, alunperin tekijä Marko Ursin taisi suunnitella tämän Alfinellle ja 26" kiekoille. Vaijerinviennit on ainakin myös tuota tukevat, ei siis vaihtajankorvaketta.

----------


## slow

Joko Tankki pääsit fiilistelemään?

----------


## kmw

Kehiitys kehittyy :Hymy: 

Tämän verran osasin ihan ite. Tein imo viisaan päätöksen ja menen rojektini kanssa huomenna Hikiälle. Ajomies hoitaa kaiken kerralla kuntoon. Mun nysväys ja nyherrys tuottaa semmosta kun sattuu tulemaaan.

----------


## Marsusram

> Kehiitys kehittyy
> 
> Tämän verran osasin ihan ite. Tein imo viisaan päätöksen ja menen rojektini kanssa huomenna Hikiälle. Ajomies hoitaa kaiken kerralla kuntoon. Mun nysväys ja nyherrys tuottaa semmosta kun sattuu tulemaaan.



Hiano gg siitä tulee. Parempi antaa Hikiän Ajomiehen kasata niin kaikki pelaa oikeinpäin.  :Hymy:

----------


## toripolliisi

Mitä tuota viemään! Teet vaan itse loppuun. Jos ei ohjainputken katkaisu onnistu niin spacereitä vaan tilaukseen  :Hymy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Avokid

Osaakos täällä porukka varmistaa, että jos minulla on nykyisessä projektissani Surlyn Trollissani Hopen ohjauslaakeri. Niin kuinka hyvin toimisi käytännössä sellainen, että ostaisin siihen joustokeulan, jonkin oikean osan Hopelta keulaa varten ja tarvittaessa voisin vaihdella keuloja tarpeen mukaan?

----------


## Manensky

> Osaakos täällä porukka varmistaa, että jos minulla on nykyisessä projektissani Surlyn Trollissani Hopen ohjauslaakeri. Niin kuinka hyvin toimisi käytännössä sellainen, että ostaisin siihen joustokeulan, jonkin oikean osan Hopelta keulaa varten ja tarvittaessa voisin vaihdella keuloja tarpeen mukaan?



Suosittelisin ostamaan kruunun ja kävyn tuommoiseen käyttötarkoitukseen, niin ei tarvitse naputella toisesta haarukasta mitään irti vaihdon yhteydessä. Tosin uusimmissa Hopeissa taisi olla splitattu kruunu, jolloin sen irtiotto ja asennus voi olla helpompaa. Uusi kruunu ei mansikoita kuitenkaa maksa, jos kruunun löystyminen pelottaa: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f...ce/rp-prod2095

----------


## lansive

> Kehiitys kehittyy



Joko on kehittynyt enempi? Kuvei?

----------


## kmw

^hää vilkaisee ao. topikkiin. On meinaan hienompi kuin hieno

----------


## twentyniner

> Suosittelisin ostamaan kruunun ja kävyn tuommoiseen käyttötarkoitukseen, niin ei tarvitse naputella toisesta haarukasta mitään irti vaihdon yhteydessä. Tosin uusimmissa Hopeissa taisi olla splitattu kruunu, jolloin sen irtiotto ja asennus voi olla helpompaa. Uusi kruunu ei mansikoita kuitenkaa maksa, jos kruunun löystyminen pelottaa: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f...ce/rp-prod2095



Suosittelen ostamaan ohjainlaakerin alakoolin, joka sitten asennetaan siihen kruunun päälle  :Hymy:

----------


## Manensky

> Suosittelen ostamaan ohjainlaakerin alakoolin, joka sitten asennetaan siihen kruunun päälle



Seisoo korjattuna  :Hymy:  meinaa olla suomenkieliset pyöränosien nimet yhtä hataralla pohjalla, kun roippeet tulee pääosin hankittua ulkomailta.

----------


## Avokid

> Suosittelen ostamaan ohjainlaakerin alakoolin, joka sitten asennetaan siihen kruunun päälle



Näin tehdään  :Hymy: 
Kiitokset avusta!

----------


## japsteri

Pyöräprojektini 75-vuoden Raleigh Rialtosta on toistaiseksi valmis. Tarkoituksena oli tehdä yksinkertainen sinkula kaupunkikruisailuun.

Lähtökohta:


Tulos:

----------


## adrianus

Uusi runko ajoon vanhoilla osilla. Ensi kesään mennessä jos sain uudet vanteet kasaan ja loput uudet osat hommattua. Alfine-11 tulossa taakse ja etukiekko jonkun dynamonavan ympärille. Itse ajattelin puolata. Sit uudet jarrut ja putkiosat, niin eiköhän tuo oo sit valmis. Lokasuojat tulee jo lähipäivinä.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## LJL

^ Näenkö harhoja vai onko 29" runko 26" kiekoilla..?

----------


## kmw

Aikas huima setuppi, mutta jos se kuskille toimii niin on hyvä. Jos Adrianus tarttisi rojektiinsa 29" kiekolle sopivat 2.35 Big Applet niin täällä on pari ihan joutilaana eikä hinnankiro kiusaa. YV:llä voi lähestyä.

----------


## Avokid

> ^ Näenkö harhoja vai onko 29" runko 26" kiekoilla..?



Joo, Ogre näyttäisi olevan runko, mutta kyllähän kirjoittajakin tossa toteaa, että uudet kiekot saisi ensi kesäksi. Aika mielenkiintoinen vehje varmasti ajaa  :Hymy:

----------


## adrianus

> ^ Näenkö harhoja vai onko 29" runko 26" kiekoilla..?



Et näe harhoja, mutta tää on vaan väliaikaista. Tää valmistuu vähän niinku osamaksulla. Uudet kiekot, putkiosat yms. tarkoitus saada kevääksi. Tosta ei jää lopulliseen setuppiin kun runko ja kammet. Ehkä satula ja stemmi.

----------


## adrianus

> Aikas huima setuppi, mutta jos se kuskille toimii niin on hyvä. Jos Adrianus tarttisi rojektiinsa 29" kiekolle sopivat 2.35 Big Applet niin täällä on pari ihan joutilaana eikä hinnankiro kiusaa. YV:llä voi lähestyä.



Ei oo käyttöö Big Appleille. Ajatuksena laittaa 42mm gummit. Noille 26" kiekoille on kyllä hakusessa runko alle 150cm kuskille. Jälkikasvu saa vanhat osat "perinnöksi" ensi kesänä.





> Aika mielenkiintoinen vehje varmasti ajaa



Ihan hyvän tuntuinen tuo on ajaa. Jyrkät mutkat pitää kyllä mennä huolellisesti, ettei nappaa poljin maahan. Tosin kokemustakin on vielä aika vähän, vaikka äsken kävin testaamassa ohjaamon ergonomiaa 80km maantielenkillä  :Hymy: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Ettan

Taas edettiin vähän....

----------


## pikkupoika

> Taas edettiin vähän....



Mikä satula?

----------


## Ettan

Selle Italia SLR Carbon 125g

----------


## Obnoxio

En ole ikinä tuommosella läskirenkaalla ajanut, mutta eikö tuommonen ole hemmetin raskas polkea? E: Tainno kyllä se varmaan puolisuossa keveämmin menee.

Laitetaan nyt vielä tänne projektiosioon, vaikka tälle omankin ketjun tein. Tässä oma projekti kesältä:

----------


## IncBuff

En oo ikinä tuommosella laihakumilla ajanut. Eikö noin kapeilla renkailla ole vaikea pysyä pystyssä?

----------


## Teme76

Minkä kokoiset kiekot sulla on tuossa tunturissa

----------


## Tassu

1,5 vuotta kesti kunnes päätin, että nyt. Nishiki (sadekelin pyörä) saa seuraajan Pelagon Sebusta. 60 cm runko.

----------


## jojo^^

Tällainen projekti löytyi poliisien huutokaupasta. Turkulaiset huomio: älkää käykö käsiksi tai soittako poliisia, jos tunnistatte kaverinne (entiseksi) pyöräksi! Kyseessä on Fuji Feather, joka on alunperin ollut räikeä pinkki, mutta nyttemmin auringossa päivettynyt. Nyt on suurimmat liat puunailtu jo pois. Renkaiksi tarkoitus hommata jotain fiksumpaa päivittäistä käyttöä ajatellen.

----------


## Obnoxio

> Minkä kokoiset kiekot sulla on tuossa tunturissa



700c vanteet 23 mm leveällä kumilla.

----------


## toripolliisi

Sain kaverilta vapaat kädet, mutta ~900€ budjetin. Tällainen siitä on sit tulossa. Pakko sanoa, että tasapainoisin cyclocross mitä oon kasannut. Voimansiirto 105.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## arctic biker

Toripoliisi on hyvä ja harkitsee Poisoniin ylävetoisen cyclo-etuvaihtajan asentamista.
Kun lokarit on näemmä tulossa niin siihen vaijerin vetosuunnan kääntörullan reikään on näppärä laittaa lokarin alapää kiinni. Saa sen rullan kanssakin asennettua muttei näppärästi. 

Toinen pikkujuttu, noissa SKS:n etulokareissa on tommoiset mustat härpäkkeet haarukan puolen päissä, irtoaa lokari vetämällä. Varmaan kivat mutta löysät. Jos sattuu lokari olemaan kapeahko käytettyyn renkaaseen nähden niin aisojen pultit tärinässä hinkkaa renkaaseen. 

Normi-aisat on tukevammat, niitä saa -componentsilta, kannattaa ottaa ne pidemmät. Nimittäin takana johtuen aisojen kiinnityskohdasta saattaa vakio-aisat käydä lyhkäsiksi. 


Ihan hyvä  pyörä muuten, mullon cantiversio.

----------


## Mihail

Tuollainen projekti tällä kertaa, tiä mitä sille sit tekis.

----------


## Tassu

Nyt tuli laitettua tuhdit renkaat > 32 mm. Lokarit tulossa, satula vaihtuu ja se parjattu etujarru.

----------


## wanhus

Muutamaa ruuvia vaille ajokuntoinen rotta. DBS Golden Flash.



. . oli se tuollainenkin muutaman tovin:

----------


## Tilley

Sinkulaprojektia teki mieli, mutta en ole noista ohutrenkaisista koskaan innostunut. Eikä kyllä ollut yhtään ylimääräisiä 28"-kiekkojakaan. Joten tein "köyhän miehen läskipyörän". 

Resepti: Otetaan 3x6-vaihteistoinen ysärimaasturi BLASTER ROLLER, jonka lankomies oli aikanaan ostanut 800 markalla ja ajanut kaikki pyörivät osat loppuun. Hyvät semi-horisontaali-dropoutit, 128-millinen takaväli, kiva sininen metallikiiltoväri. Käytetään tohoa, hitsiä ja lekaa keskiön irrottamiseen. Muut osat sentään lähti helpommin. Lisätään toisesta puretusta romu-"täysjoustosta" otetut "Kremerx"-kiekot (yllättävän hyvät!), Schwalbe Big Apple 60-milliset renkaat (noilla vanteilla todellinen leveys vain 54 mm), Pyörätohtorilta ostetut Batavus-kammet ja joku BMX-vapaaratas. SRAM PC-1 -ketjut. 113-millinen keskiö. Paukutetaan hieman vasaralla chainstay-putkea sisään että mahtuu 38-hampainen ratas pyörimään. Tehdään takakiekolle pientä re-dishiä kiristämällä ei-vetopuolen pinnat. Näin ketjulinja saadaan suoraksi. 

Eka koeajo tehty, hyvältä vaikuttaa. Renkaat on luonnossa vielä isomman näköiset kuin kuvissa. Jarrut on tosin vielä kuumottavan huonot, vaijerinkuoressa vaurioita niin joustaa, eikä pelkkä taka-cantilever nyt muutenkaan niin tehokas ole..

----------


## kmw

^ tekemisen meininkiä ja vallan soivan näköinen lopputulema. Pari tonkallista arvostusta.

edith. Cantit **ttuun ja tilalle ihan perus v-jarrut + Koolstopin lohenväriset palat niin pysähtyy hyvin.

----------


## Tilley

Mulla olis kyllä yhdet ylimääräiset V-jarrut lojumassa nurkassa, mutta toisaalta toi runkoon integroitu stoppari on jotenkin aika tyylikkään näköinen yksityiskohta ja sopii ysärityyliin. Taidan ensin kokeilla vaihtaa uuden vaijerinkuoren, josko se auttaisi riittävästi.

----------


## wanhus

Tuollainen on työn alla, pikkuveljelle ysäri käyttöpyöräksi, maalit kohta jo riisuttu.



Vanneruletissa oli vähän huonompi tuuri,

----------


## toripolliisi

Se jolta löytyy hyllyssä pölyä keräämässä maantierunkosetti, eli keulalla. Koko 53-54cm niin huutaa hep! Mielellään BB30 yhteensopiva. Mulla pyörii jo pahasti sormet kaiken maailman Cerveloissa, De Rosissa, että rupiaa ahdistaan ihan tosissaan. Kiinasta sais Giantin kuiturunkosetin ~500€, mut tulleineenhan tuo tekee jo 650€, joten aika kalliiksi se menee noinkin. Cervelo R3 olis tarjouksessa 1149€  :Leveä hymy:  Siinä olis daamia, eiku raamia pitkäksi aikaa. 
Nykyisen Feltin ajattelin laittaa myyntiin ku 56cm runko tuntuu ehkä hitusen liian isolta, vaikka onhan tuolla tullut tehtyä pitkiä lenkkejä harvase viikko.

----------


## jojo^^

> Kiinasta sais Giantin kuiturunkosetin ~500€, mut tulleineenhan tuo tekee jo 650€, joten aika kalliiksi se menee noinkin.



Voi tuleeko jopa enemmänkin tulleineen ja veroineen? Koskeekohan nuo polkumyyntitullit (oliko jopa +50%) pelkkää runkosetti? Tämä siis jos fillari on tulossa oikeasti Kiinasta eikä yleisesti jostainpäin Aasiaa.

----------


## IncBuff

Onko se Giant vai "Giant"  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## toripolliisi

"Giant" varmaankin, lähinnä vaan haen perspektiiviä mitä saa milläkin summalla.. Planetxlläkin olis magiaa hiilarirunkosettiä tarjolla noin 600€. Jos nyt kerralla laittais vähän parempaa, vähän niin kuin panostais ihteensä  :Hymy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PatilZ

Saldenilla on ollut monena vuonna rungoissa - näin syksyisin - magiaa hiilarirunkosettiä budjettihintaan. Joitain vuosia sitten ostin Bianchin Infiniton Saldenilta alle 1k€. Siellä on joukossa aina jotain eksoottista, mutta helmiäkin joukossa - jos koko nappaa nimittäin kiinni. Ja koko talvihan on aikaa speksailla ja hankkia haluamiaan palikoita sieltä täältä.



Itseensä panostaminen kannattaa aina.

----------


## Lehisj

> Saldenilla on ollut monena vuonna rungoissa - näin syksyisin - magiaa hiilarirunkosettiä budjettihintaan.



Joo mäkin löysin Saldenilta muutama vuosi sitten syksyllä Storckin Fascenario 0.7-runkosetin -50% alennuksella. Tosin ei ollut ihan budjettihinta alennuksen jälkeenkään...

----------


## toripolliisi

> info



THX! Oon aina ihaillu ja himoinnu noita Kuotan pyöriä, joten nyt arvon kolleegat. Kumman näistä otan? Korsassa kiinnostaa etenkin tuo hinta, eli saisin todella edukkaasti ~1k€ laaturungon. Mutta jos noiden välillä on kovastikin laadullisia/painon tuomia eroja niin sit voisin napata tuon Kharma Evon. Ei toi 800€ nyt aivan hirveä summa ole.

Kuota Kharma Evo, carbon 2013: http://www.salden.nl/nl/fietsen-en-f...eset-2013.html
Kuota Korsa, carbon 2013: http://www.salden.nl/nl/fietsen-en-f...eset-2013.html

----------


## Jsavilaa

Kesän aikana näprätty yhtä jos toista, yks niistä on ollu tämmönen F900 Cannari.




Kasailin pyörästä alkuun kaverille normi maasturin harrastuksen aloitteluun ja hyvin Cannari kuljettikin polkuja pitkin puoli kesää.




Eri kokoisten runkojen testailun ja sitten sopivamman kokoisen rungon löytymisen myötä tämä palautui mulle. Kuukauden kattelin että mitä tuolle tekis ja kun runko on tosiaan melko iso (x-large), päädyin hybridin tyyliseen että antaa pikkusen anteeksi jos kuski ei oo +185cm. Nyt tallissa oottaa lähes samanlainen aihio F900SL (täälläkin noin kk sitten esiintynyt vaalea "hybridi"), joten tämä Cannari ei mun toimesta juuri tietä näe.

----------


## Tilley

Mistä löysit keulan? Aika hyvin näyttäis geometriat olevan kohdallaan vaikka keula lyhenikin jonkin verran. Paljonko tarkalleen?

----------


## toripolliisi

Makia väritys cännärissä! Ja mielummin maasturina


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TERU

Näänkö näkyjä, vai miten 28" sopii noin hyvin taakse 26" tilalle? Huikea lopputulos!

Eetuvaihtaja hirmuisen korkealla...

----------


## Jsavilaa

Keula on Kona P2 hybridi-versiona (en osaa sanoa mistä mallista). Myöskään keulan putoamisesta ei oo tarkkaa mittaa mutta 10-11cm on varmaan aika lähellä. Keskimäärin nuo 622 kiekot on menny aika heittämällä 26" runkoihin kun pitää kumin jossain 35 millissä, nyt on 37mm ja ihan vähän isompikin ois ehkä menny. Näitä vastaaviahan on tullu tehtyä ennenkin ja seuraava (F900SL) on aika pitkälle samanlainen kuin tämä, näillä näkymin vaan sinkula. Tarkka huomio, etuvaihtaja on kuvassa vielä ohjarina ja nostettu vaan pois kampien tieltä (puuttuu sieltä vaijeri sekä liipasinkin).  :Hymy:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Hyvältä näyttää cannari !😊👍 Ja ittekin tykkäisin maastoon ..

----------


## jojo^^

> Tällainen projekti löytyi poliisien huutokaupasta. Turkulaiset huomio: älkää käykö käsiksi tai soittako poliisia, jos tunnistatte kaverinne (entiseksi) pyöräksi! Kyseessä on Fuji Feather, joka on alunperin ollut räikeä pinkki, mutta nyttemmin auringossa päivettynyt. Nyt on suurimmat liat puunailtu jo pois. Renkaiksi tarkoitus hommata jotain fiksumpaa päivittäistä käyttöä ajatellen. 
> *kuva*



Homma etenee! Valkoiset Vittoria Randonneurit vielä alle niin alkaa oleen säätöjä vaille valmis.

----------


## Jaegerhog

Tunturi VIP modernisointia, Shimano 105 sarjaa paikoilleen.
Tangon teippaus vielä, kaapelistoppareita odotellessa. Uusi penkki hakusassa vielä.

----------


## Jaegerhog



----------


## Tank Driver

Mmm... okei!

----------


## TuplaO

No nyt on kovaa kamaa työn alla!

----------


## Jaegerhog

Pakka, ketjut ja vaijeristopparit niin valmis on!

----------


## Kemizti

^ #eihele #wadisdis  o.O

----------


## LJL

Ei huh huh mikä tunturi.. Mittasuhteet aiheuttaa vatsanväänteitä. Olisko aavistuksen liian pieni runko?

----------


## Jaegerhog

Iphonen kamera vääristää, Top tube length on 58cm

----------


## Tank Driver

iPhone vääristää nyt kyllä vähän perkeleesti.

----------


## Jaegerhog

> iPhone vääristää nyt kyllä vähän perkeleesti.



 :Hymy: 

Mites tuossa?:

----------


## V-P.V

Ei jumpe. Nään sieluni silmin kuinka tätä on kieli poskessa rakennettu. Nyt on yritystä ja asennetta!!

----------


## Jaegerhog

Pakko myöntää että väliin oli hymy huulessa :Hymy: 

Oiva treenipyörä osien hinnalla Bkool Pro:n kaveriksi.

Tuli jumalaton määrä plarattua netistä pyörätietoutta kun on ensimmäinen vaihdepyörä mitä olen roplannut.

----------


## CamoN

On se hämmentävä. Runko on jotenkin erikoisen lyhyt mutta ilmeisen korkea. Mittasuhteista tulee mieleen maasturi, ulkonäöstä maantiepyörä.

----------


## Sauli Lumikko

Ei tuo erityisen lyhyt ole korkeuteensa nähden. On vain yritetty venyttää liian pientä runkoa selvästikin isommalle kuskille ja siinä sivussa saatu ajoasennon säätö todella pahasti pieleen. Arvaan Jaegerhogin pituudeksi 195 cm.

Tilanne korjataan näin:

1) Uusi runko pari kokoa isompana. (Jos katot rungon vaakaputken pituutta, huomaa että parin sentin pituuskasvu saattaa tarkoittaa vain sentin kasvua reach-mitassa, mikä on se olellinen.)
2) Tankoa reilusti eteenpäin ja alas, jos aiot saada yhtään tehoa polkimiin putkelta runtatessa. 
3) Kun kakkoskohdan takia tuntuu siltä, että tanko on kaukana, painoa käsillä ja lipsut satulassa eteenpäin, siirrä satulaa taaksepäin. Sillä saavutat tasapainon.

----------


## IncBuff

Aivan jäätävä VIP  :Cool:

----------


## Jaegerhog

185 cm on pituus.
En ole tosiaan päässyt vielä säätämään pyörää, just lopetin ruuvaamisen.

Pyörän mittoja:
Tob tube lenght 56 cm
Reach 42cm
Seat tube center to center 55 cm
Seat tube center to top 59 cm
Stack 109 cm
Head tube lenght 15 cm


BB saddle position 79 cm

----------


## jaytski

Colnago Master -projekti talven pimeitä iltoja varten. Kyllästyin hiilikuituhifistelyyn ja myin infiniton pois. Aina haaveillut teräsrunkoisesta italialaisilla palikoilla rakennetusta tiennielijästä jota ei tarvisi vaihtaa ainakaan seuraavaan vuosikymmeneen. Itse en ole niin kauheasti Colnagon erikoismaalauksista pitänyt, joten haussa oli nimenomaan klassikko väritys. Löytyi hyvään hintaan Giuseppe Saronni look-alike maalauksella. Hiilariosat pysyköön poissa tästä pyörästä. 



Tämän hetkinen speksaussuunnitelma: Campan Athena osasarja mustana, Campan Shamalit, S.Marco Concor supercorsa satula valkoisena. Kiillotettu stemmi ja tanko. Valkoista teippiä. Postaillaan lisää kuvia talven aikana kun projekti etenee. Giro Espoossa viimeistään tositoimissa.

----------


## Tank Driver

Minen maantiepyöristä mitään tiiä, mutta tuollaisella ajaisin!

----------


## zander

*jaytski*n projekti kuulostaa mahtavalta!

PS. miksei tällä foorumilla vois olla oma osionsa näille projekteille? Sellanen showroom/esittele itsesi palsta. Lukis ken tahtoo.

----------


## jaytski

> PS. miksei tällä foorumilla vois olla oma osionsa näille projekteille? Sellanen showroom/esittele itsesi palsta. Lukis ken tahtoo.



Projektiosiolle iso peukku. Kannatetaan!

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Tuo Colnagon Master on sellainen että sen voisi pistää vaikkapa olohuoneen seinällekin näytille.

----------


## Uomo

Tuolla rungolla ja osalistauksella ei voi tulla kuin hyvää jälkeä. Ite laittaisin tosin kirkkaan ohjainlaakerin, mutta ootellaan nyt eka lopputulosta ennen lopullista tuomiota.

----------


## jaytski

> Tuolla rungolla ja osalistauksella ei voi tulla kuin hyvää jälkeä. Ite laittaisin tosin kirkkaan ohjainlaakerin, mutta ootellaan nyt eka lopputulosta ennen lopullista tuomiota.



Jep, kirkasta ohjainlaakeria tulossa. kingin ja campan recordin välillä vielä arvon. Kingiä kehutaan mutta recordiin verrattuna tuplahinta.

----------


## syklopaatti

Tämä nyt on uusivanha ikuisuusprojekti. Se aika vuodesta ,että ,että aloitin pura,putsaa ,rasvaa ja vaihda tarvittaessa projektin Yeti ars-5:teen
On tuohon uutta osaakin tulossa. Maguran m6;set saa kenkää ja tilalle Shimanon Zee:t.

Uusi keula hankinnassa. Joko Manitou Mattoc pro jos sen tosiaan saa konvertoitua myöhemmin 27,5 kiekoille sopivaksi tai sit suoraan 27,5 Pike dual air 160mm
jonka lyhentää 130milliin. Silloin A-C mitan pitäisi olla sama kun nykyisessä Fox 32 140mm letkussa.

Vaikeita valintoja. Mieluusti ottaisin sen Manitoun ,mutten missään kaupassa ole nähnyt mitään mainintaa ,että sitä 26 keulaa voisi myöhemmin
käyttää 27,5 pyörässä. Tämän ominaisuuden kuulin täältä foorumilta kun foorumilainen oli moisen mattocin ostanut.

----------


## Pexi

Kiekon teosta lähtee tämä projekti. Kuvassa vanne (ex. 2CV) ja lattaraudasta syntyneet tulevan navan laipat rälläkän ja poran jäljiltä.

 

Tähän tulee vähän läskimpi slicksi kumiksi. Vehkeet kasausta odottamassa:

----------


## stenu

> Jep, kirkasta ohjainlaakeria tulossa. kingin ja campan recordin välillä vielä arvon. Kingiä kehutaan mutta recordiin verrattuna tuplahinta.



Kingiä kehutaan, koska se on Kingi. Fsa:n Orbit X on ihan yhtä hyvä laakeri kuin Kingi, mutta paljon halvempi ja vähän kevyempi: http://www.amazon.com/FSA-Ahead-Orbi.../dp/B000AOA4DO

Tosin Campa-specs Colnagoon en kyllä kelpuuttaisi muuta kuin sen Recordin.

Hieno runko.

----------


## pete+

> Kiekon teosta lähtee tämä projekti. Kuvassa vanne (ex. 2CV) ja lattaraudasta syntyneet tulevan navan laipat rälläkän ja poran jäljiltä.
> 
>  
> 
> Tähän tulee vähän läskimpi slicksi kumiksi. Vehkeet kasausta odottamassa:



2CV ? siis sitikan?
Jos on, ja vaikka ei olisikaan, :Sekaisin:  niin kuinka palon tuo kehä painaa?

----------


## LJL

Rättärin peltivanteet jos asennetaan onnistuneesti fillariin niin lupaan nauttia hatullisen sitä ihtiään

----------


## Pexi

Painaahan se sitikan vanne ja moton slicksi ihan helekutisti, mutta reeniä se vaan on. Vauhtiin kun saa niin ei sitä mikään pysäytä. Emmä sillä meinaa mihinkään kapinaan osallistua. All show, no go. Hidas hyötyajokki. Vaan omaan silmään tästä on kyllä tulossa HIANO! 

LJL:lle: fillarin rajoja tässä pornojektissa koetellaan, mutta polkimilla edetään, kolmella pyörällä, tadpole trike syntymässä. Kannattaa ettiä jo nyt sellanen vähä pienempi hattu.

----------


## LJL

Oh no  :Leveä hymy:  Tota sanotaanko että nyt kun pitää valita, mielummin syön sanani kuin hatullisen paskaa. Tai voisihan sitä koittaa lähteä kiistämään "sen ihtensä" merkitystä...

Ja tosiaan hyvältä näyttää, lopputulosta odotellessa!

----------


## Jami2003

Nyt on kyllä sellainen projekti että tuskin malttaa odottaa sen valmistumista ja näkemistä  :Hymy:

----------


## Jazman

Jotain erilaista tällä kertaa, rispekt Pexi.
Asenne on kohdallaan ja toivottavasti reidessä on kanssa ruutia  :Hymy:

----------


## reindeerthumb

Moi vaan! Päätin aloitella ensimmäistä "pelastus" projektiani. Isän vanha DBS (kuva: https://www.dropbox.com/s/8p4igvutyq...61054.jpg?dl=0  ) olisi seuraavaksi metallinkierrätyksessä mutta päätin yrittää antaa sille vielä uuden elämän. Takana on 6 lehtinen pakka shimano positron vaihtajalla joka olisi tarkoituksena saada vaihdettua singlespeediksi. Tarvitsen asiaa paremman tuntevan vinkkiä, millainen vapaaratas tässä on kyseessä ja kuinka sen avaan. Ja saako tästä ensinnäkään mitenkään järkevästi sinkulaa aikaiseksi vai meneekö napa vaihtoon?  Kuva:  https://www.dropbox.com/s/bo5o4rxbzu...55455.jpg?dl=0

Suunnitelmissa siis yksivaihteistaminen, fauberin huolto, keulan huolto, uusi satula ja kenties droppitanko jarrukahvoineen ja tietysti uudet renkaat nykyisten halkeilleiden tilalle.

Kaikki kommentit tervetulleita!

----------


## sixsixone

> Tämä nyt on uusivanha ikuisuusprojekti. Se aika vuodesta ,että ,että aloitin pura,putsaa ,rasvaa ja vaihda tarvittaessa projektin Yeti ars-5:teen
> On tuohon uutta osaakin tulossa. Maguran m6;set saa kenkää ja tilalle Shimanon Zee:t.
> 
> Uusi keula hankinnassa. Joko Manitou Mattoc pro jos sen tosiaan saa konvertoitua myöhemmin 27,5 kiekoille sopivaksi tai sit suoraan 27,5 Pike dual air 160mm
> jonka lyhentää 130milliin. Silloin A-C mitan pitäisi olla sama kun nykyisessä Fox 32 140mm letkussa.
> 
> Vaikeita valintoja. Mieluusti ottaisin sen Manitoun ,mutten missään kaupassa ole nähnyt mitään mainintaa ,että sitä 26 keulaa voisi myöhemmin
> käyttää 27,5 pyörässä. Tämän ominaisuuden kuulin täältä foorumilta kun foorumilainen oli moisen mattocin ostanut.



Mistä hommasit noi zee:n jarrut?Ite pitäs kanssa päivittää läskiin jarrut kun noi Avidin Elixir 5 on aivan syvältä.

----------


## syklopaatti

> Mistä hommasit noi zee:n jarrut?Ite pitäs kanssa päivittää läskiin jarrut kun noi Avidin Elixir 5 on aivan syvältä.



Ostin kaverilta kun hän möi runkonsa ja sille jäi kasa ylimääräisiä osia. Voin todeta ,että parhaat jarrut millä olen ajanut.
Noita ennen mulla oli tossa Maguran M6:set ja nämä Zeet pesee ne sata-nolla. Tehoa on tolkuttomati ,mutta se teho ei tule yhtäkkiä vaan jarrukahvaa pitää
todella puristaa ennenkun huipputehot saavutetaan. 

Koskaan en oo ajanut jarruilla joilla tehon kontrollointi olisi yhtä helppoa. Monta jyrkkää pätkää missä maguroilla meni vähänväliä takajarru lukkoon
ja vauhdin kontrollointi oli vaikeaa menee näillä niin helposti ja kontrollissa ,että eroa on kun yöllä ja päivällä.
Tuntumaltaan vähän kuin Avid X0 world cup:it mutta vielä smoothimmat ja tehokkaammat. Suosittelen.

Siinä on aika hyvällä hinnalla Zeet:http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/z...6999/wg_id-194

----------


## sixsixone

^Thanx palautteesta. Mulla zee 10sp shadow+ takavaihtaja ja liipasin.hinta/laatu tuntuu kohtaavan. Mietin slx tai zee jarruja, kummat ottas..

----------


## syklopaatti

Ota Zeet. Ei nappaa niin äkäiseen kiinni vaan on todellakin uskomattoman tunnokkaat jarrut. Niin ja tehokkaammat.

We've spent extensive time on Shimano's SLX and XT brakes, and where those brakes can feel almost grabby from the start, the Zees seem to have more of a ramp up to their power, with more modulation available before full lock up. "pinkbike"
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Shimano...sted-2013.html

----------


## wanhus

Ysäri-Sprick alkaa olla jo ajokunnossa. Petolinnun perse, nuff said  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

^ Muotipoliisi laittaa viikoksi putkaan tuosta takavaihtajan vaijerin viennistä

----------


## wanhus

> ^ Muotipoliisi laittaa viikoksi putkaan tuosta takavaihtajan vaijerin viennistä



Ei ole vielä viety, testasin vaan että mokoma toimii. Oikealla puolella on edelleen kiinnikkeet jäljellä takavaihtajan kaapelille, toisella puolella etuvaihtajalle jolle en näillä näkymin hanki uutta kaapelia ja siksi jää asentamatta. Joka kaapeli oli umpiruosteessa, mutta eipä tuolla kasalla ollut kahta euroa enempää hintaa. Halpoja kilometrejä  :Hymy:

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Hieno ysäri!😃

----------


## Tctic

Cube ams 29 race -14 bd:n tarjouslaarista. Takapumppu kaverilta vaihdossa grilliin, keula torilta, kiekot crc:n poistosta, tolppa torilta, loput putkiosat, voimansiirto ja jarrut omasta varaosaläjästä. Taka-akseli on vielä tulossa, siksi takakiekko uupuu kuvasta. Hauska kokeilla miltä 29 täpäri tuntuu whiten läskin jälkeen.

----------


## wanhus

Ruosteen syömästä ruskeasta kohti vihreämpiä sävyjä. Oikean väriset kaapelien kuoret hakusessa (jarruille valkoiset, vaihtajalle punainen). Maalia sentään luvattiin huomiselle.

----------


## groovyholmes

Sain kaverilta bemaksin kappaleita jotka oli ollu pari vuotta pihalla(runko, keula ja kiekot), ja nyt tarvis saada tuo keskiö auki mutta miten? Jos joku voisi auttaa?

----------


## Jami2003

> Cube ams 29 race -14 bd:n tarjouslaarista. Takapumppu kaverilta vaihdossa grilliin, keula torilta, kiekot crc:n poistosta, tolppa torilta, loput putkiosat, voimansiirto ja jarrut omasta varaosaläjästä. Taka-akseli on vielä tulossa, siksi takakiekko uupuu kuvasta. Hauska kokeilla miltä 29 täpäri tuntuu whiten läskin jälkeen.



Samaa olen minäkin katsellut mutta ei ole kuin pari kuukautta kun tuli cc taloon niin en tiedä tuota... tosin talveksi tekisi mieli 29 täpäri projektia..

----------


## Iglumies

Kuumailmapuhaltimella keskiönseutua lämpöiseksi ja vasaraa akselinpäihin.

----------


## groovyholmes

Piti semmoista rutinaa tuo keskiö, että sain pieniä pahoinvointi oireita! Sitä koitin hieman kopautella, mutta ei inahtanutkaan! Tuo puhallin kyllä varmasti helpottaa asiaa, suurkiitos Iglu!

----------


## wanhus

Tämäkin alkoi jo hahmottua. Pientä paikkamaalausta luvassa ja satula/gripit menevät vaihtoon. Myös kaapelit pitäisi jaksaa etsiä, mutta kauppaan jo pääsee. Ei noita tarvitse kaikkia sinkuloida  :Hymy:

----------


## Fox-x

Reilu vuoden kestänyt rahan ja osien kasaus sai päätöksensä ja projektit tuli valmiiksi. Nyt ei muuta kuin armotonta ajoa. Pitää myös eukon pyörästä näppäistä kuvat tänne, muuten melkein sama, mutta mattamusta runko ja hopeat osat.

----------


## slow

Sillai niinku sikasiisti.

----------


## Fox-x

Kiitos, hyvä että miellyttää myös muidenkin silmää. 
Kyseessä oli ensimmäinen itse alusta lähtien kasattu pyörä. 
Ohjainlaakerinkin prässäsin paikoilleen kierretanko-prikka-mutteri viritelmällä  :Leveä hymy:  
Alkuperäinen budjetti per pyörä oli 1600e, mutta kyllähän se ylittyi jonkun verran. :P 

Lähetetty minun SM-N9005 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## adrianus

Perjantai-illan puuhastelua  :Vink:

----------


## Tank Driver

Hyvä että muistit voitelun tärkeyden. Punainen vaseliini toiminee erinomaisesti.

----------


## JackOja

> Sillai niinku sikasiisti.



Komppaan tätä, sikahieno täykkäri!

----------


## Mazza

Ennen:



















Jälkeen:



















... Näkyykö nyt?



Edit: Uutta osaa tuli tosiaan jäykän alumiinihaarukan, Richey riserin, uuden satulan, uusien jarrujen (Hayes MX-2 -kopiot) ja takalevyjarrunavan muodossa. Renkaiksi valikoitui 2,4" X-Kingit. Myös mittari vaihtui Sigman BC1200:n. Siinä sai 9-vuotias B-kaupan pommi mukavasti uutta elämää. Kuvista poiketen kaikki on nyt valmista, ja uusi etulevykin on paikoillaan.

----------


## pekoni

Mazzan jälkimmäinen kuva ei näy tai sitten Yosemite hukattiin pois?

EDIT:jaahas, nyt näkyy.

----------


## pekoni

> Perjantai-illan puuhastelua



Mikäs rihtauspukki tossa on kyseessä?

----------


## adrianus

> Mikäs rihtauspukki tossa on kyseessä?



http://www.rosebikes.fi/tuote/xtreme...tand/aid:23120

Roselta tommonen halpis-Xtreme. Ei oo sivuttain mikään kauheen tarkka (vanteen kun kääntää, niin saattaa heittää jonkun millin), mutta muuten ajaa asiansa.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## adrianus

Sivuprojekti valmistuu sitämukaa, kun omasta irtoo osia uusien tieltä.

----------


## rav

Syksy pimenee ja projektiliipasin herkistyy. Koska V10 alkaa olla speksattu (luetaan: tilin saldo rajoittaa lisäspeksailuita), piti keksiä jotain muuta. Jäykkäperäisestä alaseläntappajastakin alkoi tehdä mieli takaisin mukavuusalueelle. Torilta kun löytyi oikean värinen Nomad V10:lle kaveriksi niin siihenhän se sitten johti, että tuosta lähdettiin eilen liikkeelle:



Evo1-versio valmistuikin sitten yhtä soittoa:



Vielä on keulasta lähtien vääriä ja tilapäisiä osia kiinni, mutta pääsipä vähän punppaileen jo  :Hymy:  Evo1 painaa ajokunnossa 13.15kg ja jahka saadaan keula yms palikkaa vaihtoon, realismia lienee jotain akselilla 12-12.5kg - kai ihan ok 160mm joustavalle alurunkoiselle nyökille... Näkee sitten keväällä että onko V10 ja Nomad tehny vielä saman sukuisia poikasia varastossa, onhan tässä pitkä talvi aikaa  :Vink:

----------


## Iglumies

Nam, 36 vai Lyrik.

----------


## rav

> Nam, 36 vai Lyrik.



Hyviä arvauksia, tollanen ois tossa jo oottamassa yläpäähän soppelia laakeria... 



*​*Kunhan ei vaan talven aikana kukaan kuiskaa että Pike pitäs saada  :Vink:

----------


## IncBuff

Laita Pike.

----------


## Tilley

Laitetaan nyt tämäkin projekti tänne. Vaimolle laitoin sähköfillarin ettei uuvu talvikeleihin työmatkoille. Lähtöpyörä Focus Blue Ridge. Laitoin siihen Greencyclen 250 W sähkökitin etupyörään ja Samsung 12 Ah tarakka-akun. Ohjaustanko vaihtui trekking bariin jo hieman aiemmin parempaa ajoasentoa hakien. Trekking bar oli oikeastaan ainoa vaihtoehto, jolla ohjaustangon sai tarpeeksi lähelle ja kapealle. Jälkiviisaana olisi pitänyt ostaa alunperin paljon pienempi runko, mutta en silloin tajunnut tiettyjä lainalaisuuksia ja jostain syystä ajatus oli jumiutunut 28"-kiekkoihin. Joustokeulahan on myös turha, ja sen takia etupää tulee järjettömän korkealle. No, mutta tosiaan, valinnanvara paikallisesti Kuopiossa oli hyvin vähissä v. 2008 tuota pyörää ostaessa.

Takaisin sähkömuunnokseen. Sähkökitin asennuksen yhteydessä asensin etupään v-jarrun tilalle varastossa olleen Formula B4 hydraulisen levarin. Sähkökiekko on tosiaan 26", koska arvelin että kiekko on jäykempi ja kestävämpi kuin 28", ja varastossa ollut rengasvalikoima oli kakskutoseen parempi. Kuvissa alla Nokian Hakka WXC 300. Etuvaihtajan otin pois, koska combovaihdin/jarruvipu ei mahtunut enää tankoon. Ylimääräiset eturattaat otan tietty vielä pois, mutta ei ollut rataspulttiprikkoja tai riittävän lyhyitä rataspultteja. 

Ennen:


Jälkeen:

----------


## Tank Driver

Tämmöistä tänään.

----------


## elasto

Onks toi katkennu jo vaaka- & viistoputkesta ja oot teipannu sen takas kasaan?  :Sekaisin: 

EDIT: Näköjään chainstaykin on jouduttu teippaamaan.

----------


## LJL

Melko jäätävä setämiespyörä!!

----------


## zipo

Ei hätää. Tanko-ja runkoteipit mennyt sekaisin kännipöörässä.Suosittelen kasaamista lähes selvinpäin.
Ei toi sentään mikään borealis fatbike ole.

----------


## Tank Driver

Ei oo vielä poikki. Vielä.

----------


## slow

Pehmustettu leukatuki tuohon kaulaputken päähän niin on rattoisampi torkahdella kotimatkalla.

----------


## Tank Driver

Juunääs, lyhennellään jahka maltetaan.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Takaisin sähkömuunnokseen.



Onkohan tämä ajopeli hyvä ajaa? Ainakin kaikki ainekset on kasassa kiikkerälle ja ehkä jopa vaaralliselle kyydille. Lähteekö eturengas herkemmin pois alta, kun talvella on liukasta ja veto on päällä? Pienempi etukiekko jyrkentää ohjauskulmaa ja tekee ohjauksesta kiikkerämmän ja samalla tavalla vaikuttaa kapea ote tangosta ja erittän lyhyt efektiivinen stemmi. Noh, kokeilemalla selviää - muistakaa käyttää kypärää!

----------


## LJL

> Ainakin kaikki ainekset on kasassa kiikkerälle ja ehkä jopa vaaralliselle kyydille.



Samaa mietin.. Joskus näistä tee-se-itsemurha-virityksistä hienovaraisesti kysynyt, esim. "tein lattaraudasta itse kätevän levyjarruadapterin" -virityksistä, niin yleensä aiheuttaa kysynnän kohteelle mielipahaa. Ehkä se johtuu siitä että jäätäviäkin ratkaisuja saa ihan huolella muutaman illan kötöstää. Ehkä on parasta vain todeta että onnea ja siunausta

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Reilu vuoden kestänyt rahan ja osien kasaus sai päätöksensä ja projektit tuli valmiiksi. Nyt ei muuta kuin armotonta ajoa. Pitää myös eukon pyörästä näppäistä kuvat tänne, muuten melkein sama, mutta mattamusta runko ja hopeat osat.



Nätti peli, mikä keula tuossa on?

----------


## Fox-x

Keula on Exoticin hiilarikeula ja tilattu carboncycles.cc. sivuilta
http://www.carboncycles.cc/?t=2


Lähetetty minun SM-N9005 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Tilley

> Onkohan tämä ajopeli hyvä ajaa? Ainakin kaikki ainekset on kasassa kiikkerälle ja ehkä jopa vaaralliselle kyydille. Lähteekö eturengas herkemmin pois alta, kun talvella on liukasta ja veto on päällä? Pienempi etukiekko jyrkentää ohjauskulmaa ja tekee ohjauksesta kiikkerämmän ja samalla tavalla vaikuttaa kapea ote tangosta ja erittän lyhyt efektiivinen stemmi. Noh, kokeilemalla selviää - muistakaa käyttää kypärää!



Kiitän huolenpidostanne! Myönnän, että kuulostaahan toi hasardilta kun sen noin tekstiksi pukee. Aika pieni on tuo ohjauskulman vaikutus, kuitenkin kumitkin on nyt 26"-koossa paksumpia (54 vrt. 37. Kesärenkaaksi vois laittaa vaikka Big Apple 60). Keskiön korkeus on muutenkin ollut aika suuri, joten sen laskeminen ei ainakaan yhtään haittaa. Mutta jos teitä niin suuresti askarruttaa ohjauskulman muuttuminen, voin laittaa taaksekin 26"-kiekon. Löytyy varastosta kyllä levariversiona. Tosin ylimääräisiä takalevareita ei oo, ellen ota omasta maastopyörästä. Eipä tuu sillä paljoa nykyään ajeltua, melkein voiskin. Tai sitten hommais jotkut uudet Shimano SLX:t, oon kuullut niistä paljon hyvää.

Trekking-tanko on ollut tässä pari kuukautta käytössä, eikä siitä mitään pahaa ole kuulunut. Talviajokäyttäyminen tosiaan jää nähtäväksi. Tällainen olis ollut vaihtoehtoinen konversiorunko, siinä on suurimpana ongelmana kunnollisten jarrujen puute. Ei siis saa levyjarruja, vaikka tämän kuvan ottamisen jälkeen olen cantileverit v-jarruihin vaihtanutkin.

----------


## rav

> Vielä on keulasta lähtien vääriä ja tilapäisiä osia kiinni, mutta pääsipä vähän punppaileen jo  Evo1 painaa ajokunnossa 13.15kg ja jahka saadaan keula yms palikkaa vaihtoon, realismia lienee jotain akselilla 12-12.5kg - kai ihan ok 160mm joustavalle alurunkoiselle nyökille... Näkee sitten keväällä että onko V10 ja Nomad tehny vielä saman sukuisia poikasia varastossa, onhan tässä pitkä talvi aikaa



Työreissulla pääsi käymään pillariosassa ja hakemaan soppelin ohjainleekurin top assemblyn. Sehän tarkoitti sitten sitä, että evo1.5 valmistui. Vielä jokunen osa odotuksessa, mutta alkaa maistua jo suhteellisen makialle.

----------


## Tank Driver

Nomadista ny rumaa saakaan, mutta onpa nätti. Hyväksyn.

----------


## LJL

Hieno Nomad. Kun en tiedä niin kysyn, että riittääkö enskaan (vai mitä tuolla tehdään?) 160mm kevennyslevyt..?

----------


## rav

> Hieno Nomad. Kun en tiedä niin kysyn, että riittääkö enskaan (vai mitä tuolla tehdään?) 160mm kevennyslevyt..?



Levyt on yks osa jotka on vielä tulossa, kunhan ehtivät uida banaanilaivalla kotio. Nyt on tilapäisesti edellisestä konkelista 160/140 levyt. Alkuun kokeilen 180/160 combolla, luulen että se piisaa mulle tähän käyttöön. Mäkipyörässä on nyt pari vuotta kokeiltu samanlaisia ashiman levyjä 203/180 kokoisena ilman ongelmia, joten en usko että ongelmaa tulee ainakaan siitä, että kyseessä on "kevennyslevyt".

----------


## LJL

Okei. Hyvä kuulla ettei oo ollut ongelmia kovassakaan käytössä, itsekin ajattelin mahdollisesti laittaa uuteen xc-kisakonkeliin ashiman tai kcnc:n hipolevyt..

----------


## AK-87

Kyllä 160mm kevennyslevyt riittää Suomessa enskassa, mut omalla kohdalla palasin isompiin levyihin paremman tatsin vuoksi. Pitää olla kapasiteettia...

----------


## Tank Driver

Valmis.

----------


## Tilley

:O Ainakin pieniä välityksiä riittää.

----------


## Tank Driver

Ois saanu olla metässä vielä pienempääkin. Mut joo, mummuratas pienemmäksi ja laitaan joku mörkö niin hyvä tulee. Nyt kumminkin ajetaan välillä, tässä ollut viikkotolkulla kaikki fillarit levällään.

----------


## petjala

Tankin Stragglerissa on aika herrasmiesväkivaltaiseroottinen (??) latinki. Ei enää tarvista eetteriin?

----------


## slow

Mustaa terästä, kumia ja nahansuikaleita. Vaikea olla pitämättä.

----------


## Tank Driver

Petjalalta aika osuva luonnehdinta. Läskillä ajohan on kuin istuisi olkkarin nojatuolissa katsomassa por...jääkiekkoa. Straggler taas vertautuu lähinnä siihen, että kaunis nahka-asuinen nainen sitoo sinut kellarissa lemmenkeinuun ja virt...virkkaa sinulle mukavat villasukat. Väärinkäytettynä mahdottoman hauska laite.

----------


## Fox-x

Helkatin hieno straggler! Melkein voisi itsellekin harkita tuollaista.

----------


## Kuparinen

Selittäkää nyt nöösillekin noiden nahkojen oikea tarkoitus ... kilpa-cyclocrossarissahan pehmustetaan satula- ja vaakaputkien välinen kulma. Peitetäänkö niillä "YOSEMITE"-tekstejä"? :Sarkastinen: 

Hieno pyörä muuten, ohjaamon muoto ja käytetyn oloinen Brooksi tuottavat tuulahduksia likimain 100 vuoden takaa, vaikka muu onkin sitten modernimpaa.

----------


## AnttiL

Tommonen raatopyörä tuli näperreltyä.

----------


## Tank Driver

@ kuparinen

Nauhoilla peitetään räikeänvalkoisia Surly-tekstejä ja koitetaan samalla luoda mielikuvaa jostain vanhasta. Chainstayssä se toimii suojana, viistoputkeen on mukavampi asentaa roiskeläppä naarmuttamatta runkoa ja vaakaputkesta saa mukavan kanto-otteen. Brooksi ei ole kovin vanha, mutta reilusti sikaa täpärissä saanut. Slenderit ovat liukkaat, vaihtuvat Pron 145 mm flangellisiin tyyppeihin.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Tuolle mustalle tarvis muotipoliisketjussa hyväksyttää oikea ajoasu.

----------


## sledgehammer

Tämmösen ympärille pitäisi alkaa kasailemaan pyörää.  3T Zefiro sarvet on jo matkalla tuohon kiinnitettäväksi ja 3T integra stemmi pitäisi vielä löytää sopivasti.  Kiekoiksi ehkä 50mm Vision hiilarituubit.

----------


## EeTee80

Tällainen 29 raami koitutui tänään, onpa talveksi puuhaa (ja rahanmenoa). Salsa El mariachi siis kyseessä jos ei kuvasta selvää saa.

----------


## arctic biker

[IMG]Maverick by Arctic Biker, on Flickr[/IMG]
90-luvun maantiepyörästä pitäis saaha aikaseksi suoratankoinen, ehken 1x9. Ryssin ton kanssa pahemman kerran kun takajarrusiltaa nostin ylemmäs, menikin aika ylös.Nyt uudestaan ,vähän enempi harkiten.

----------


## sledgehammer

Piti hätäpäissään kasata sen verran, että pääsee rullille testailemaan. Vaikutti kyllä lupaavalta.  Erittäin vakaan ja napakan oloinen peli.  Zefiro sarvet ei nyt oikein mätsää väriin, mutta -60% alennusmyynnissä ei värejä valkata.  Toiminnallisuus oli juuri sitä, mitä sarvilta hain. Huomenna uus Ultegra takavaihtaja, uudet ketjut ja vähän tankoteippiä, niin jo kelpaa lähteä Ukin rööriin kuntoilemaan.  Satula lähtee kiertoradalle heti kun keksin mitä ton tlalle haluan.

----------


## Pexi

Onpa täällä hienoja pyöriä esitelty sillä välin kun olin poissa! Hienoja teräsrunkoisia miestenpyöriä ja sledgen tykki näyttää hurjalta tykiltä vaikka hiilikuitua onkin.

Omakin projektini etenee, hitaasti. Kuvia.

Kiekot on olleet kasassa jo aika kauan. Bling bling.
 

Runko alkaa saada muotoa. 


Ja onhan mulla piirustuksiakin.


Useampiakin


Edit: unohtui selitys, että tästä on joskus jonakin päivänä tulossa sarjahybridi HPV eli Humaanin Polkema Vehje.

----------


## Takamisakari

^nyt on tulossa jotain todella hienoa!

----------


## slow

AB:llä asiallinen projekti, asennustelineen runkopidikettä myöten.

Pexi vetää yhteentoista.

----------


## jojo^^

^^^
Aika vauhdikkaat lasit. Vaiha tolle ukkolille vielä liekkipipo  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Pexi

Hahhah. Liekkipipoja en osaa piirtää ja yhteentoista vetämisestäkään en tiedä onko se hyvä vai huono juttu. Kakkoseen vetämisestä puhuvat, onkohan se sama asia?

----------


## kmw

Pexin hienot prokkikset vaan paranee. Odotan vuolasta raportointia + paaljon kuvia, plz.

----------


## LJL

Huh huh. On kyllä kaikkien aikojen rojekti  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aali

Pexillä uskomattoman hienon oloinen vehje rakenteilla! Miten sitä on tarkoitus ohjata? Voimansiirto eturenkaisiin?

----------


## Tank Driver

> Pexillä uskomattoman hienon oloinen vehje rakenteilla! Miten sitä on tarkoitus ohjata? Voimansiirto eturenkaisiin?



Ratilla.

Siisti rodi tulossa.

----------


## CamoN

> Piti hätäpäissään kasata sen verran, että pääsee rullille testailemaan.



Ei mikään helpoin runko värikoodata, mutta näyttää makialta siitä huolimatta.

----------


## slow

11 on yksi enemmän kuin kymmenen. Iso peukalo.

----------


## Pexi

Kiitos kaikille kannustuksesta.

Ohjaus tulee tapahtumaan jollakin ohjaustangon ja ohjausvivun välimuodolla, riippuen kokeilujen tuloksesta ja tarvittavasta habavoimasta, rattia ei tule.

Värikoodaus on intohimoni, mutta on todennäköistä, että muotipoliisit pamputtaa. Muotoilun innoittajana kun on ollut outo yhdistelmä Mad Maxia, 30-lukua ja nykyajan räikeää julkeutta, niin ei kai siitä voi ainakaan kaunis tulla. Vaikka hieno toki tulee, ei sillä.

Voimansiirto on takana, etuvetoisuushan on universaalisti virheellinen rakenne. Voima tulee välittymään ilman mekaanista yhteyttä poljinkeskiöstä takarenkaaseen, sarjahybridi-konseptissa polkimilla jauhetaan sähköä ja ajomoottori pyörittää takapyörää, varastaen akuista lisäenergiaa. 

Luultavasti moni ajattelee tästä nyt, että hyötysuhde! Mutta no worries, konseptin toimivuutta on tutkittu ja kokeiltu käytännössä: Dr Fuchs raportoi, että "Energy efficiency of SH (Series Hybrid) is sufficiently high for practical use and can be considered excellent if physiological effects are taken into account." Konsepti mahdollistaa tasaisen tehon tuottamisen ja akkujen lataamisen vaikka paikallaan (trikellä) liikennevaloissa ollessa tai alamäessä. Toimintasäde ei kuitenkaan ole rajaton (kuten se ei ole normisähköavusteisellakaan). Tai mistä sen tietää, voi se olla kokonaan toimimattakin  :Hymy: 

Ohjaukseen palaan vielä kuvalla, sillä sen geometrian hahmottamisen olen tehnyt piirustuksen muodossa ja ainakin yrittänyt huomioida risukeulan ja loivan ohjauskulman aiheuttamat haasteet. Ei tuosta varmaan kukaan mitään näe, mutta onhan siinä erivärisiä viivoja ja ympyröitä  :Hymy:  Siis se kuva:

----------


## sledgehammer

> Ei mikään helpoin runko värikoodata, mutta näyttää makialta siitä huolimatta.



No ei.  Harkitsin jo kovasti, että kävisin teippifirmasta hakemassa sarviin sopivat palat valkoisten raitojen muuttamiseksi samaan väriin rungon kanssa.  Vihreitä satuloita ja vaijerinkuorta saa kyllä.  

Täytyy sanoa, että olen kyllä todella positiivisesti yllättynyt tuon bluen rungon laadukkuudesta.  Viimeistely on todella siistiä ja laminointi jopa rungon sisäpuolella on todella nättiä jälkeä.  Siinä missä vanha storkki näytti sisäpuolelta lähinnä soutuveneen laminoinnilta, tuon sisäpuolet olivat ihan sileät ja sistit.  Asioiota on muutenkin mietitty.  Vaijereiden reitit ovat putkitettu niin, että takajarrulle menevän kuorenkin sai vain tuupata reiästä sisään. Ei mitään ronkkimisjuttuja. Satulatolpassa on todella toimiva kiristyssysteemi ja tolppa on karhennettu säätömatkalta.  Ei tarvii tahnoja levitellä. Kaikenkaikkiaan tosi siistiä tekoa. Paljon parempi, mitä uskalsin odottaa.  Kuvan varustuksella 7,8kg.  7,5kg tuon paino tulee varmaan lopullisilla osilla olemaan.

Edit:
Ajoasento loksahti melkein laakista kohdalleen.  On oikein mukavan oloinen ajella. Täytyy vielä patentoida kyynärnojat lisätangon kiinnikkeisiin, niin sitten voi mukavasti viettää aikaa myös kumarassa asennossa.  Jotenkin hämärästi kaikki asennot tuntuivat pelaavan mukavasti.  Kahvoilta, alaotteelta ja lisätangolta. Vakaudesta kertoo jo sekin, että rullilla ajaessa oli ihan suht luontevaa vaihtaa otteita ja ajaa lisätangoiltakin.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Talven projektiksi koittanu ettiä alsasta työstettyä retro-Konaa meiltä ja maailmalta, mutta kun ei millään löydy sopivaa niin askarrellaan sitten oikeaa ajopyörää ens kesälle. Eli Cannaria taas, Scalpel Carbon hi-mod. Keulaksi tullee SID Race (ei, leftyä ei oo tulossa edelleenkään), kiekoiksi mahollisesti 27.5" ZTR Crestit, putkiksi kuitusta "FSA:ta" vihreillä detaljeilla ja voimansiirto 1x9/10 XT. Jarruiksi varmaan XT:t, ellen irrottele talvi-Radonista SLX:iä.

----------


## J-P Ellilä

> Talven projektiksi koittanu ettiä alsasta työstettyä retro-Konaa meiltä ja maailmalta, mutta kun ei millään löydy sopivaa niin askarrellaan sitten oikeaa ajopyörää ens kesälle. Eli Cannaria taas, Scalpel Carbon hi-mod. Keulaksi tullee SID Race (ei, leftyä ei oo tulossa edelleenkään), kiekoiksi mahollisesti 27.5" ZTR Crestit, putkiksi kuitusta "FSA:ta" vihreillä detaljeilla ja voimansiirto 1x9/10 XT. Jarruiksi varmaan XT:t, ellen irrottele talvi-Radonista SLX:iä.



Ootkos punninnut pelkkää runkoa? Vissiin alkujaan 26" malli?

----------


## Jsavilaa

> Ootkos punninnut pelkkää runkoa? Vissiin alkujaan 26" malli?



1370g kiinalaisella kalavaakalla, ei kovin paljoa heittäne todellinen paino. 26" on alunperin.

----------


## J-P Ellilä

> 1370g kiinalaisella kalavaakalla, ei kovin paljoa heittäne todellinen paino. 26" on alunperin.



Sillälailla. Takarenkaaseen ei varmaan kestä paljoa kertyä kökköä ettei raavi runkoon.

----------


## Jsavilaa

> Sillälailla. Takarenkaaseen ei varmaan kestä paljoa kertyä kökköä ettei raavi runkoon.



Edellisen mallin Scalluun (nyt ajossa siis -09 vastaava) menee 27.5x2.0" Thunder Burt nippa-nappa mutta reunanappulat raapii ajoittain svingin poikkitukeen eikä tosiaan kestä kerätä p*skaa rattaaseen. Tuo uus Scalpel on selvästi tilavempi tuolta osin (ja monessa paikkaa mainostetaankin 27.5" kelpoisena), niin en usko siitä olevan hirveää ongelmaa. Tokihan tuon voi testata ennen ku tilaa kiekkoja ja jos tuntuu ettei tosiaan 27.5" mene niin heittää nuo nykyiset 26" Crestit alle...

----------


## Jsavilaa

Piti koeponnistaa takakiekko että oliko sitä tilaa oikeasti...ahtaimmassa kohassa karkeasti puolitoistasenttiä tilaa 27.5 x 2.0" Thunderburtilla > ei ongelmaa kun tuo Burt ei kovin hanakka oo keräämään kökköä mukaansa. Nyt sitte ootellaan että posti roijaa kilkettä tontille niin pääsee kasailemaan vähän eteenpäin...

----------


## J-P Ellilä

Vanhemmassa scalpelissahan ei tosiaan oo tuota poikittaistukea kuin alaosassa. Kerrohan fiiliksiä kun saat ajokuntoon. Vai ootko kokeillu tuota uudempaa runkoa 26" renkailla noin niinku vertailukohdaksi?

----------


## Pexi

Penkki sai tänään melko lopullisen muotonsa. Voi olla että kopioin hävyttömästi Tankin toteuttaman nahkatankoteippisysteemin penkin alumiinilattojen ympärille. Mitä enemmän sitä ajattelen, sen paremmalta se alkaa näyttää kuvitelmissani. Höh.

----------


## Tank Driver

Saat kopioida näin komeaan rojektiin! Koeajoa vastaan tietenkin. Vinkkinä, mulla on Fizikin nahkajäljitelmänauhaa. Halvempaa ja kestää säätä paremmin eikä vituta jos rikkuu.

----------


## adrianus

Isältä pojalle -projekti valmis. Omat vanhat osat pinemmässä rungossa.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Topsi

> ...Vinkkinä, mulla on Fizikin nahkajäljitelmänauhaa. Halvempaa ja kestää säätä paremmin eikä vituta jos rikkuu.



Vinkkaatko vielä avuttomalle tarkemman määritelmän ko. nauhasta? Yritin etsiskellä, mutta en ole varma, mitä olet käyttänyt. Näyttääkö se livenä nahalta (edes jossain määrin), että tuleisiko tehtyä hirveä synti, jos laittaisi brooksin ruskean satulan kanssa moista?

----------


## snowfake

Voi olla että pääsee ennen juhannusta ajelemaan. Melkein vein jo rungon ja kiekot häkkivarastoon mutta b-d:llä olikin X1-kampisetti 128e niin sai aikaiseksi tilata loput osat:



X1-kampien lisäksi XT-jarrut/polkimet, ZTR Crestivanteet DT350 navoilla, Excoticin kuitukeula ja Ritcheyn tanko/tolppa. Stemmi pitäisi vielä vaihtaa Ritcheyhin ja hankkia joku vähän kevyempi satula kuin tuo 300 grammainen Unitin vakiosatula...

Nyt painoa 10,1-10,3kg paikkeilla.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Vinkkaatko vielä avuttomalle tarkemman määritelmän ko. nauhasta? Yritin etsiskellä, mutta en ole varma, mitä olet käyttänyt. Näyttääkö se livenä nahalta (edes jossain määrin), että tuleisiko tehtyä hirveä synti, jos laittaisi brooksin ruskean satulan kanssa moista?



http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8...35;mid=0;pgc=0

Tommosta. Mulla on tuo tummanruskea. Löytyy myös vaaleampi, joka sopii Brooksin hunajaan. Ja näyttää nahalta.

----------


## Pexi

Kakkosversion ensimmäinen haarukka on lähes valmis ja tässäkin vähän mättää.

----------


## LJL

Tästä olisi tarkoitus kötöstellä ensi kaudeksi kisapyörä maastoon.. 26" formaatissa jatketaan ainakin vielä hetki, kun siihen löytyy hyvät kiekot valmiiksi. Täytyy vaan konvertoida etunapa 15mm läpiakselille. Canyon-kirous on sentään hetkeksi mennyt ohi  :Hymy:  Putkiosaosastolle ajattelin alustavasti Ritcheyn superlogiikkaa, satulaksi kommunisti-vormulaa, voimansiirto-osastolle Q156 XX1-kampia ja muuten 10sp XX:ää

----------


## Aki Korpela

Onpa komee Ghosti! Onko takaiskarikin kuitua?

----------


## mk

> Tästä olisi tarkoitus kötöstellä ensi kaudeksi kisapyörä maastoon.. 26" formaatissa jatketaan ainakin vielä hetki, kun siihen löytyy hyvät kiekot valmiiksi...............



^sissus kun on komeeta #¤&#¤&% 
26".sta ois itelläki vielä kiekkoin osalta kolmin kappalein joten tällänen projekti kiinnostais .. Tosin budjetti pitäis olla maltillinen (jos on ylijäämänä edukasta täysjoustorunkoo niin)  :Leveä hymy:   tai heittää vinkkiä / linkkiä .. Entäs näitten 27,5" runkojen käyttö 26" kiekkojen kera, jos sopivaa löytyis ?

----------


## LJL

> Onpa komee Ghosti! Onko takaiskarikin kuitua?



Juu  :Hymy:  Ohessa parempi kuva takaiskarista.. Saa nähdä onko tästä mihinkään, ainakin se on kevyt ja todella eroottisen näköinen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## elasto

Älä aja tolla sit talvella. Mulla päästi DT:n takaiskari paineet pihalle kovalla pakkasella, öljyt ja ilmat meni sekasin, koko iskari meni ihan sekasin ja kukaan ei suostunut siihen koskemaan pitkällä tikullakaan Suomessa.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Joo, pakkaskeli on jonkin sortin riski DT:n kuitutakaiskarin kannalta. Mulla on se eka tuotantomalli edelleen Sparkissa kiinni, ja kyllä sillä on talvisin ajettu, mutta pariin kertaan se on täytynyt käyttää Puolassa huollossa.  :Hymy:  Sekaisin se ei oo pakkasessa mennyt, mutta vuotaa öljyä hiukan... Voi olla, että uudet mallit toimii moitteetta pakkasellakin.

----------


## LJL

Joo en mä talvella. Ja kesälläkin olisi tarkoitus ajella lähinnä Kilipaa ja reenit rossarilla. Sain ton iskarin sen verran edullisesti että jos se on paska, sen voi heittää mereen

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Joo en mä talvella. Ja kesälläkin olisi tarkoitus ajella lähinnä Kilipaa ja reenit rossarilla. Sain ton iskarin sen verran edullisesti että jos se on paska, sen voi heittää mereen



Ennen mereen heittämistä kannattaa myydä se halvalla mulle.  :Hymy:  Mun mielestä se on kelpo iskari. Ja hemmetin kevyt!

----------


## LJL

Hyvä, ja jos se sulle kelpaa niin eiköhän myös mulle  :Vink:

----------


## Reippailija

Onkos kukaan tällännyt 27,5 etupyörää 26" tilalle ? Siellähän siitä eniten vissiin etua olisi. Etupäätä kun hiukan tiputtais niin ohjauskulmat ei juuri muuttuisi....

----------


## Iglumies

^ Izmolla pyörii jokusen kilometrin vuodessa tuollainen titaanimaasturissa.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Todella hieno Runko toi LJL 😨☺Ja on 27.5 laitettu eteen yhellä mun kaverillakin on vanhassa konan täpäris..Hyvin sopii ja etenee☺

----------


## stumpe

Saattaa olla väärä ketju mutta... Sain cude ltd sl29 (kolmoisohennettu) keskiön kierteet hajalle. Ostin omilla rahoilla aim pro (ei ohennettu?) 29 rungon 99e. Nyt vastasivat että saisin uuden blackline race (kaksoisohennettu) 29 rungon. Otanko rungon vastaan vai yritänkö saada 99e rahana, kumpi rahallisesti parempi vaihtoehto?

On siis ehkä alkava projekti  :Vink:

----------


## Jsavilaa

Cannari-prokkis etenee hieman tyhjäkäynnillä mutta jotain osia sentään saanu kiinni ja prokkista pikkusen eteenpäin. Maailmalta tuli kuituset putkiosat ja kaverilta joutilaaksi jäänyt FSA kampisetti. Kiekoiksi tässä vaiheessa 26" Bontragerin AT-850:t kun propleemana olikin että keulaan ei jää oikeen tilaa 27.5 kumeille (oisko parisen milliä), rungossa tilaa tosiaan on riittävästi. Voimansiirtoa varten pitäs nyt purkaa vanhasta Scallusta 1x10 pois (samalla laittaa 1x9 tilalle) ja talvipyörästä SLX-jarrut (ja siihen tilalle Deorea...). Välillä tosin miettiny tämän myymistä kun entinenkin kalusto on aika pitkälle kuosissa ja muita rahanmenoja ollu niin että riittää. Katellaan nyt miten käy...

----------


## Concorde

Pukki löysin vihdoin perille.  :Leveä hymy: 

Tiksu-rojektin alku:

----------


## LJL

Jolalaadi-duu, ihQ cuitulevarirunko!! Love it <3

----------


## Mihail

Tixi on ilmeisesti cx-runko? Ja koskas LJL:n ghost esiintyy täällä seuraavan kerran?

----------


## LJL

Ghost esiintyy sitten kun talous on toipunut uuden kodin sisustamisesta  :Vink:  Ylikunnon takia on vielä ainakin 2-3kk pakkolepoa joten sillä ei ole kiire. Ja Tahko menee vauvan lasketun ajan läheisyyden vuoksi myös ohi. Eli kuoppia harrastamisen valtatiellä..

----------


## LJL

Älä nyt Jsavilaa rupea luovuttamaan, hauskan näköinen 26" kisaruoska tulossa!

----------


## Concorde

> Tixi on ilmeisesti cx-runko?



Juu, Storckin tyypit ovat nimenneet runkonsa nerokkaasti(?) :  T.I.X - This Is Cross   :Nolous:

----------


## LJL

Storckin insinöörit joutuivat viime viikolla nimeämään erään uuden rungon TIS, eli This Is Shit, ja hyllyttivät koko projektin

----------


## TomiKoo

Nöösi sai vihdoin tuntumaa pyörän ropaamiseen projektin muodossa. Uutena ostamani 2012 Mondraker Foxy toimi osien luovuttajana. Mondraker on ollut turhankin vähällä ajolla viime vuodet, vasta viime kesästä alkaen kilsoja on alkanut kertyä enemmän. Ostin aikanaan täpärin heti hybridin jälkeen ja kaikki oli aika hakusessa. Niin on toki vieläkin. Mutta ei ollut varmasti paras mahdollinen hankinta. Olen jo oppinut, että hybridi ei sellaisenaan minun ajolle sovi. Toisaalta nykyinen alusta ja ajotyyli ei ihan täpäriäkään kaipaa. Jos kaipaa joustoja ollenkaan, varmaan se muodikas fätti olisi juuri passeli. Mondrakerista en ole saanut ajoasentoa mieleiseksi koskaan, asento on ollut aina liian makaava. Halusin nyt makustella kohtuu rahalla uutta tyylisuuntaa ja fillareiden rakentelua yleensäkin. Jäykkäperäinen rautarunkoinen lenkkipyörä on jostain syystä kummitellut mielessä, joten päätin kokeilla. Tämä projekti nyt ei varmasti täytä foorumin tiukkoja tyyli-kriteereitä,  mutta jostain se on alettava. Pahoittelen kuvien heikkoa laatua /  valotusta.

 Runko löytyi käytettynä torilta. Monen sattuman kautta oikeastaan kaikki Mondrakerin osat olivat käypäsiä ihan suoraan. Rungon mukana tuli ok kuntoiset ohjauslaakerit, joiden mitoille oli jo sovite keulassa olemassa. Satulan ja ah niin makeat vihreät detaljit löysin paikallisesta liikkeestä.  :Cool:  Kokonaiskustannukset jäivät alle 250€, joka oli minusta ihan kohtuullinen kokeilulle. Poika on ollut tämän kasauksesta vähintään yhtä liekeissä, kuin minäkin. Eiköhän tämä jää hänelle ensi kesän jälkeen. 

Aamulla pojan kanssa ketjun pesu ja asennus ja sitten koeajolle!  :Cool:  Myöhemmin sitten joitakin isompia juttuja. Jarruletkuja voisi lyhentää ja jarrujen perushuolto ja ilmaus olisi muutenkin opeteltava. Ohjauslaakerin alakoolin vaihdan ns oikeaan, en ole ihan 100% varma onko kulmat nyt oikeat.

Tästä lähdettiin:



Ja tähän päädyttiin:



Specseistä lyhyesti:

Runko: Ragley Piglet 2, koko 16"
Keula: FOX 32 float RL 140mm
Stemmi: Race Face 45mm
Ohjauslaakeri: Cane Creek ZS44 / IS52 ulkoisella kupilla + 1 1/8 reducer (reducer vaihtuu IS52/30 alakooliin jossain vaiheessa)
Kammet ja keskiö: SRAM S1000, GXP
Voimasiirto: 1x10, 11-36 pakka, Wolftooth 36t narrow wide.
Jarrut: Avid 1, 180mm, kätisyys vaihdettu
Kiekot ja satulatolppa OnOff, satula Specialized Phenom
Renkaat: Schwalbe Ice Spiker Pro Evo 26x2,35 / kesäksi Maxxis Ardent 26x2,4 / tarkoitus kokeilla Dirt Wizard 26x2,75

----------


## groovyholmes

Varmasti hauska peli!!

----------


## slow

Näppärän näköinen posu. Hupigeometrialla varustetut jäykkäperät ovat parhautta.

----------


## Concorde

Tiksu - stage2



Ohnen osia on vielä jonkin verran...

----------


## LJL

Ohne-merkkiset ketjut. Ja Ohnen vaijerinkuoret on ainakin

(10 peukkua) [toim. huom. allekirjoittaneella ei siis ole tällaista epämuodostumaa]

----------


## Concorde

> Ohne-merkkiset ketjut. Ja Ohnen vaijerinkuoret on ainakin



Ja Ohnen luotettavat polkimet, tiätty  :Vink: 

Kaipaiskohan toi valkoiset tankoteipit?  Toisaalta toi valkoinen satula arvelluttaa että kauanko se on valkoinen...

----------


## LJL

Joo Ohnen polkimet on hyvät ja luotettavat, miksi muuten ne olisi ensiasennuspolkimina melkein kaikissa pyörissä  :Hymy: 

Satula pysyy yllättävän hyvin valkoisena, valkoiset tankoteipit ja gripit sen sijaan tuppaavat skyrvähtämään melko nopeasti sävyyn jääkarhun pylly. Eli sellainen valkoisen rusehtava.

----------


## Jsavilaa

> Älä nyt Jsavilaa rupea luovuttamaan, hauskan näköinen 26" kisaruoska tulossa!



Ei kai sitä kehtaa luovuttaa kun hyvään alkuun on päässyt...  :Hymy: 

Sen verran reippaana pyöriskelin tallissa tänään että irrottelin vanhasta Scallusta vaihteet sekä talvikonkelista jarrut ja ruuvasin ne tähän. Ja samalla vauhilla otin Prophetista lainaksi 27.5" Rydet. Takaiskaria vaille ois nyt ajokunnossa. Sitä ei kehtaa lainata Teamista, pitää fillaritorilta bongailla passeli tai vaikka tilata Discountista. Ja suojateippiä pitää liimailla aika moneen kohtaan vaijerin ja letkun hiertämisen estämiseksi. Painoa kuvan kunnossa 9430g.

----------


## J-P Ellilä

Hieno on scalpelli. Minkälaiset välitykset sulla tuossa on?

----------


## Jsavilaa

> Hieno on scalpelli. Minkälaiset välitykset sulla tuossa on?



Kiitos. 32/11-36 väleillä mennään, sama oli käytössä viime kesänkin ajoissa.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Hieno cannari 😩Ja Satula ☺✌💚👍

----------


## LJL

Joo vihreä Tioga sopii hyvin värimaailmaan

----------


## Teme76

Kaatopaikalta hain kesällä kohtuu suoran rungon harjoittelua varten ja nyt alkaa runko olemaan sitä viimeistelyä vaille valmis .


En hoksinu laittaa kulkurin originaalikuvaa kun maalit oli vielä pinnassa mutta tässä ois uudesta esimakua

----------


## Teme76

Saa nähä meneekö ihan häneksi

----------


## Concorde

Ohnen osia vähennetty.

----------


## LJL

Ååh!! Schwalbe super swan..? Vad swfan..?

----------


## Concorde

^ jos Laken kengillä potkii noita renkaita, niin onko se kohtaus näytelmästä Joutsenlampi?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## no-saint

Ny olis uusin projekti valmis. Ongelma kohta jäi mutta tiiä sitte haittaako muita kuin tyylipoliiseja.
Runko F-torilta On-One Inbred.
Keula Activebikesta: Surly Krampus.
Kiekot: Xentis Squad 2.5 mtb, pinnat Sapim cx-ray ja king-kong navat.
Kammet: Xt 180mm 40-hampaalla.
Takana Salsan 20-hampainen leveä sinkularatas.
Tanko, kannatin, satula ja tolppa miljuunalootasta. 
Painoa: 12kg.
Ja ongelma löytyy emäputkesta joka vain 105mm pitkä ja runko siis 21"... Eli avaruudetin pinoa löytyy! Muuten jäisi ajoasento lähemmäs ratapöörää...
Kuvaa en ossoo laittoo mutta jokainen käyttäköön mielikuvitustaan.

----------


## Tank Driver

Kyllähän tämä nyt kuvaa huutaisi.

----------


## LJL

Lataa kuva nettiin ja aseta kuvan nettiosoite [IMG]*www-osoite*[/IMG]-tagien väliin. Helppoa mutta yksinkertaista

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Ei vaa näy kuva 😣

----------


## yyri

Graalin  malja löytyi taas, Jyväskylän SA-kaupasta saa kaikkea fauber romua sekä  uusia sachsin torpedon navan osia! Esim vetäjää jarrukenkää ym. Kuvan  läjässä kaikki 50snt/kpl paitsi nuo kruunupultit 20snt/kpl ja vetäjä  3€/kpl.

----------


## Mazza

Mitä tapahtuu, kun hullu löytää fillaritorilta sopivan edulliset läskikumet, ja käsiin sattuu osumaan PAINAVA ja melkein yhdeksi puuksi ruostunut 90-luvun maasturi-Nishiki?

Suomennettuna: Näin rakennat Ghetto style fatbiken.

Ensin pilkotaan vähän runkoa:



Jonka jälkeen pilkotaan runkoa lisää, ja heftaillaan pätkä putkea kaveriksi:


Ja yhtä hyvin, kuten 3.8 Knard istahtaa 19mm vanteelle, istahtaa rengas runkoon:



105mm sinne jäi tilaa. Vanteet vaihtunee leveämpiin, ennen kuin pyörä on renkaillaan... Tai sitten ei, eihän se sitten enää olis ghetto style fatbike. Sama tehdään vielä haarukan ylempiin putkiin ja etuhaarukkaa jatketaan muutama sentti. Etuvaihtaja lentää kuikkaan ja uloimman rattaan tilalle pienempää. Takapakasta tulee käyttöön niin monta vaihdetta kun ketju mahtuu taipumaan ja liikkumaan.

Miksi? Koska voin. :Cool:

----------


## Halloo halloo

^ Odotan tulosta mielenkiinnolla.

----------


## Tank Driver

Sanaton. Uskomatonta.

----------


## arctic biker

Kerta kaikkiaan, nostan Kemppimaskiani. Todellista ghettomeininkiä. Varsinkin kun keskiölaakeri on hitsauksen ajaksi jäänyt paikalleen. Tuosta maalin palamattomuusasteesta tulee mieleen että oliko varmaan virtaa riittävästi että saumat kestää?

----------


## Mazza

> ^ Odotan tulosta mielenkiinnolla.



Minä myös!

Tuohan on siis vasta heftissä, kunnolla hitsataan vasta myöhemmin. Olis tiggikin, mutta eihän se sovi ghettomeininkiin.

Aivan huikeaa, näillä näkymin hintaa tulee kaikkiaan alle 100€. Ja painoa koko rahalla.

----------


## slow

Juureva meininki. Päähine päästä.

----------


## arctic biker

Katoin että jätit maalit hiomatta?

----------


## PuffySticker

Kekseliäs ratkaisu. Toivottavasti tulee hyvä sauma. En nyt tiedä mitä sanoa tuosta maalin päälle heftaamisesta, mutta kai se sit on da ghettoratkaisu. Kai siis jätät myös lisätyn materiaalin paljaaksi?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mazza

Polkupyörien maalihan on sellaista, että se rullautuu isolta alueelta pois kun vähänkään kemppiä näyttää, niin sillä nyt on ihan sama hiooko niitä maaleja pois vai ei. Luja tuosta ainakin joka tapauksessa tulee, momentin aiheuttama leikkausjännityskin jää pieneksi liitosten asennosta johtuen. Lopullisesta väristä en tiedä, vaimo ei taida antaa tuoda pihaan tuota, jos da ghettoväriin päätyy.

----------


## Plus

Tuommoista suunnitteilla...

----------


## JackOja

Mittatilaustitskua?

----------


## Plus

Sitäpä hyvinkin  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

Hieno homma! Maantielle vissiin. Kukas, mikäs tuon tulee tekemään?

----------


## Plus

Tuosta tulee Festka Asphalt...

----------


## adelaine

> Tuommoista suunnitteilla...



Tuommoinen on väärän kokoinen minulle.

----------


## Mazza

Inspiroimalla mennään. Seuraavaksi vuorossa etuhaarukka. Suunnitelmat tarkentui sen verran, että tavoitteena on tehdä renkaiden hintainen läski, kaikki muu otetaan romulaarista.

----------


## Mazza

Keula jatkui vähän liikaakin, pitänee ehkä ottaa uusiksi ja pätkäistä pari senttiä.











Ois se kyllä komia ko jättäis maalaamatta.

Edit: Tuo taivaisiin ulottuva stemmi lensi kuikkaan, ja romukopasta sattui löytymään tilalle lyhyempi, säädettävä (ajon aikana itsekseen säätyvä?) stemmi. Se ala-asennossaan on aika lähellä sopivaa. Stemmissä oli kiinni myös tanko, kahvat ja vaijerit -> nyt on uusi vaijeri takavaihtajalle. Scratch built, ehtaa ghettoa.

----------


## Halloo halloo

Toi mitään maalia tarvitse. Tai jos maalaisi lisää hitsausaumoja, niin sitten.

----------


## IncBuff

Toivottavasti ei satu mitään.

----------


## WetWillie

Tarkoitus rakennella itselleni kaupunkifillari monipuoliseen siirtymiseen.
Runko on Pelago Stavanger protomalli, muhviliitoksin. Romppeiden keräily alkanut.

----------


## Iglumies

> Toivottavasti ei satu mitään.



Mitä tossa nyt vois sattua  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## JackOja

> Inspiroimalla mennään. Seuraavaksi vuorossa etuhaarukka. Suunnitelmat tarkentui sen verran, että tavoitteena on tehdä renkaiden hintainen läski, kaikki muu otetaan romulaarista.



Tuleeko tuosta vannejarrullinen ja voimansiirto vasemmalle?

----------


## LJL

> Mitä tossa nyt vois sattua



Esim. Juhaa leukaan

----------


## Mazza

Kyllä se voimansiirto tulee kuitenkin oikealle. Hyllyssä ois joutilas levy ja satula, mutta enpä taida jaksaa puolata kiekkoa toiselle navalle. Sen, ja keulan offsetin säilymisen takia joutu jatkamaan keulaa heikoimmasta kohtaa. Laitoinpa sitten kaveriksi sisäputken, vaikka helpostihan nuin vahvan putken saa kestämään.

Juhaa leukaan vai kuskia kasseille, vaakaputki jäi vieläkin karvan verran turhan ylös. Jääkööt siihen.

----------


## Plus

Nyt kun keula on jatkettu, ei muuta kuin keskiötä madaltamaan. Näyttää aika saamarin korkealta jo vakiokeulallakin.

----------


## JackOja

Mitenkäs muuten noi jarrulänget ylettää muhkukumin yli?

----------


## Mazza

Jarrut yltää ja juuri, mutta paloja ulospäin säätämällä paremmin.



Ja keskiötä laskin pari senttiä takahaarukkaa modatessa. Pitää tuo keula ottaa vielä uusiksi, siihen tuli pari senttiä liikaa. Emäputken alapäästä saa myös sentin pois. Hiukan korkeaksi se taitaa silti jäädä, mutta jääkööt.

Edit: Kävin mittailemassa korkeuksia. Keskiö 345mm, vaakaputki keskikohdasta 800mm ja tanko 1000mm. Edellä mainituilla modauksilla laskee jonnekin 335, 780 ja 970mm tietämille. Kuskilla on korkeutta karvan alle 180cm.

----------


## GynZi

Ainakin on maavaraa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mazza

No suunnilleen saman verran kuin kaupallisissa vehkeissä 4.8" renkailla. BB droppia on suunnilleen 25mm, kun kaupallisissa sitä on 40-60mm.

----------


## WetWillie

> Tarkoitus rakennella itselleni kaupunkifillari monipuoliseen siirtymiseen.
> Runko on Pelago Stavanger protomalli, muhviliitoksin. Romppeiden keräily alkanut.



Haarukka löytyi Italiasta, väri ei tule kysymykseen joten hiontaan.



Rataskammet myöskin Italiasta.

----------


## groovyholmes

Kammet on nätit!

----------


## WetWillie

Kiitos, olen samaa mieltä, kesti tovin ennenkuin löytyi mieleiset.

----------


## Tank Driver

Haarukan väriähän on ihana! Nyt sattuu sieluun.

----------


## WetWillie

> Haarukan väriähän on ihana! Nyt sattuu sieluun.



Pyörästä tulee Pepper Gray, ei natsaa haarukan väriin, sinänsä hieno maalaus

----------


## slow

Jos sen rungon kuitenkin maalaisi haarukkaan sopivaksi..

Hieno projekti, kuitenkin.

----------


## WetWillie

> Jos sen rungon kuitenkin maalaisi haarukkaan sopivaksi..
> 
> Hieno projekti, kuitenkin.



Jos ajanpuutetta, otan tietysti mielelläni ehdotuksia vastaan väriyhdistelmistä haarukan kultavärin kanssa 😃

----------


## LJL

Eikö joku vihreän sävy voisi toimia tuon kanssa, tai punainen..? Mieluummin haarukan väri säästyy ja rungolle joku sopiva muu väri! Upeita komponentteja!

----------


## slow

^^ Oma kompetenssi riittäisi hädin tuskin väriliitujen käyttöön. En usko että jälki olisi sitä mitä haet.  :Hymy:

----------


## WetWillie

Oli mielessä RAL6005, british racing green. En viitsi hätiköidä kuitenkaan, kiitos ehdotuksesta, ajattelen asiaa.

----------


## LJL

Joo just british racing green!!

----------


## Tank Driver

Automaalaamoon ja keulan sävyyn ja sitten vaikka mustat tai brg tehosteraidat. Keula on kyllä kaunis, voi hyvää päivää...

----------


## Hissitolppa

Juu ei missään nimessä keulan väriä vaihtoon. Tuosta tulee upea, kun maalautat rungon keulan väriin sopivaksi.

----------


## WetWillie

> Haarukka löytyi Italiasta, väri ei tule kysymykseen joten hiontaan.
> 
> 
> 
> Rataskammet myöskin Italiasta.



Ranskalainen Idéale satula, huippukuntoinen ikäisekseen.

----------


## Mazza

Ghettoläski etenee. Pätkäisin keulasta 3,5cm pois ja hioin parit saumat siistimmäksi, sekä tein prässissä vähän lisää tilaa leveyssuunnassa. Sen jälkeen hiekkapuhallus ja maalaus. Huomenna palikkaa kiinni.

----------


## WetWillie

Nopeasti etenee.

----------


## Mazza

Joo, eiköhän tuossa kokonaistyöaika alle kymmenen tunnin jää. Ei kaipaa hifistelyä!

----------


## arctic biker

[IMG]Uus hellu by Arctic Biker, on 
Flickr[/IMG]

----------


## WetWillie

Mitä on tulossa 😃

----------


## stenu

^^ No tuommoinen minuakin vähän houkuttaisi - erityisesti yksivaihteistettuna. Kokokin näyttäisi jotakuinkin oikealta  :Hymy:

----------


## arctic biker

50 cm CrossCheck.  Nyt pitäisi jostain löytää takapään korvakkeisiin ruuvit+vasta kappaleet joilla asemoidaan akseli vaihteelliseen käyttöön oikeaan paikkaansa. Jotenkin toivoin jotta ois olleet matkassa...

Edit Varsin lyhyt etsintä,  -componentsilta löytyi ei tosin hyllystä.
Editin editti Kun purin piikaista pakkauskuoristaan niin siellähän akselin asemointiruuvit oli hyvin teipattuna pikkasessa nyytissä. Toisaalta tilaan varakappaleet kun noita kerran saa.

----------


## TomiKoo

Pari sivua taaksepäin jakamani "Foxyn osat Piglet runkoon"-projektin onnistuttua rohkaistuin aloittamaan Mondrakerin päivityksen. Perusmallin Foxy on vuodelta 2012 ja ajomäärä on todella vähäinen, alle 400km joka tapauksessa. Osien speksailu ei ollut aloittelijalle aivan simppeliä, varsinkaan kun tulevaisuuden käyttötarkoitus ei ole aivan selkeä. Niinpä päätin unohtaa gramman viilauksen ja laittaa oman käsityksen mukaan ns. perushyvää, hevimmän sarjan osaa. Kestäisi sitten reilu 100kg kuskin alla rajumpaakin käyttöä. Saa nyt nähdä kuinka paljon yli 15kg mennään...

Keulaksi tuli Fillariosasta X-fusion, tässä koesovitellaan.



Muut osat tilautuvat ulkomailta, kaksi ensimmäistä lähetystä (kammet, polkimet ja jarrut sekä kiekot) jo saapuivat. 



Loppujen osien kotiuduttua pääsee läjäämään! Sitä ennen vielä takapään laakereiden tsekkaus, rungon putsaus maaleista ja osien putsaus teipeistä.
Jospa tämä valmistuisi juuri sopivasti niihin aikoihin, kun lumet lähtevät Oulun seudulta.  :Cool:

----------


## WetWillie

> Ranskalainen Idéale satula, huippukuntoinen ikäisekseen.



N.O.S Ranskalaiset Lyotard polkimet, löytyi naurettavaan 4,5€ hintaan, postit härskit 15,4€, no joka tapauksessa suht koht edulliset.

----------


## Mazza

Keskiön ruuvasin jo paikoilleen. Vielä jarrut, kammet ja ketju paikoilleen niin se on valmis. Etupakka pitää ensin purkaa ja modata pienin ratas isoimman paikalle.

Edit: Koeajot ajettu, hyvin pelaa ja loistava ajaa! Nyt on 1x7 ja mahtuu koko takapakka käyttöön. Vielä jarrujen kehittelyä, nykyisistä oli palautusjousen muovivasteet haurastuneet rikki.

Ja mikä parasta, rahaa on mennyt tähän mennessä kokonaiset 73,30€, aikaa kokonaisuudessaa kymmenisen tuntia, ja nyt alla on itseä miellyttävä ghettoläskipyörä. Kannattiko? No kannatti! Tarkoituksellinen vastalause välineurheilupolitiikkaa vastaan on mielestäni onnistunut. Jes.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Arvostan suuresti  itse tehty🆒✌👍☺

----------


## Halloo halloo

Peukkua täältä.

----------


## WetWillie

Iso thumb.

----------


## Mazza

Laitetaas vielä yksi fiilistelykuva lyhyen testilenkin jäljiltä.

----------


## Tank Driver

Oha se hieno!

----------


## LJL

Jäätävän hieno! Ja jäätävin projekti hetkeen (sillä hyvällä tavalla)  :Vink:

----------


## M2225

Kevään kevyt Retrokilpuriprojekti Tunturi Retki Super, pelastettu matkalla romulavalle. Shimanon jarrut & vaihteet. Kammet Aero Coronado, keskiölaakeri ilmeisesti kuuluisa "Kellofauber" Kuva ennen:
[IMG][/IMG]

Ylimääräiset osat poistettu ja osia putsattu, uudet Continental Super Sport pistosuojatut renkaat alla + Biltemasta jopa oikeassa värisävyssä oleva istuin. Eilen ensimmäisen testilenkin yhteydessä tuli otettua lyhyt kävelylenkki metsäpolkua pitkin, ja löytyi aurinkoinen kohta kuvaa varten  :Hymy:  Kuva jälkeen:
[IMG][/IMG]

Renkaat, sisäkumit, vannenauhat + istuin yhteensä noin 65 Euroa.

Takavanteen laakeri hieman väljä, täytyy vielä putsata ja kiristää sitten on valmista.

Tulee työmatkakäyttöön + paikallinen Retrokilpurit taphtuma Vaasassa mikäli olosuhteet sallivat.

----------


## Keevo

> Kevään kevyt Retrokilpuriprojekti Tunturi Retki Super, pelastettu matkalla romulavalle. Shimanon jarrut & vaihteet. Kammet Aero Coronado, keskiölaakeri ilmeisesti kuuluisa "Kellofauber" Kuva ennen:
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> Ylimääräiset osat poistettu ja osia putsattu, uudet Continental Super Sport pistosuojatut renkaat alla + Biltemasta jopa oikeassa värisävyssä oleva istuin. Eilen ensimmäisen testilenkin yhteydessä tuli otettua lyhyt kävelylenkki metsäpolkua pitkin, ja löytyi aurinkoinen kohta kuvaa varten  Kuva jälkeen:
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> Renkaat, sisäkumit, vannenauhat + istuin yhteensä noin 65 Euroa.
> 
> Takavanteen laakeri hieman väljä, täytyy vielä putsata ja kiristää sitten on valmista.
> ...



Hienoa vanhan ehostelua, mutta jos työmatkakäyttöön, niin miksi ilman lokareita? Jos runko sallii lokasuojat niin ne kannattaa jättää paikalleen, etenkin jos on ns. käyttöpyörä kyseessä..

----------


## jerrypa

Kysymys kuuluu. Aloittaako projekti vai pitääkö mahdollisimman alkuperäisenä?
Kumit on aika vanhat joten ne menee vaihtoon. Mietinnässä on laittaako alle* rouheampaa* kuviota vai *sileämpää*.
*Fillari* tulee 17 km työmatkaa ja normaali hyötyajoja varten.


Edellinen projekti onkin 'valmis' jota aina välillä viilailen.

----------


## frp

No huh huh, siinä on projekti isolla Peellä. Hieno.

----------


## WetWillie

> Haarukka löytyi Italiasta, väri ei tule kysymykseen joten hiontaan.
> 
> 
> 
> Rataskammet myöskin Italiasta.



Runko hiottu, illalla maalaukseen, päädyin BRG metalliväriin, nähtäväksi jää sopiiko haarukan väriin 😃
57911a588b843c0b8f42c8ee6d4.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## LJL

^ Loistavaa!! Sydän lakkasi itkemästä verta, ja tilalle tuli myönteisiä tykytyksiä. Innolla odotellaan.

----------


## Ansis

Läskipyörä Whiten tuunausta. Rungon soodapuhallus takana päin. Edessä rungon pesu etikalla (ainoa aine mikä kuulemma toimii soodan pesussa). Sen jälkeen kittailua, hiomista, maalaamista, teippaamista, lakkaamista . . . .

----------


## WetWillie

BRG, onnistui yli odotusten.

----------


## Mazza

Herkku. Karkki.

----------


## Noxious

Heps.. uusi foorumilainen ilmoittautuu, tämmöstä tässä kevät huumassa tullut rakennettua. Vielä tarttis tuo takahaarukka maalata, tilata isompia akkuja, järjestellä johtoja ja pikku fiksailuja.. taaksekin riittäs yksi hammasratas, mutta en vielä tiedä miten kun pitäs tulla samaan kohtaan kun on tuossa pakassakin. Jospa vain sorvailis muut pois  :Hymy: 



Niin ja tuolla on kuva alkuperäisestä: http://shell.jkry.org/~noxi/kuvat/eb...-13-1832_2.jpg

----------


## WetWillie

Mielenkiintoisen näköinen pyörä.

----------


## TheMiklu

Melkein niinku nojakista low rider sähk chopperi  :Leveä hymy:  Ei paha!

Niin ja BRG <3 Pelago <3

----------


## mteebee

Etukiekko valmiina,cx-ray novatec dt swiss osista..

Ja paketti Italiasta sisältää..


Ennenkuin tähän päästiin oli tehtynä bikefittinkiä ja tarjouspyyntöjä.

Celeste ei kyllä ole maailman kaunein väri,mutta jotenkin ei osaa ostaa Bianchia ilman sitä  :Hymy:

----------


## TomiKoo

> Pari sivua taaksepäin jakamani "Foxyn osat Piglet runkoon"-projektin onnistuttua rohkaistuin aloittamaan Mondrakerin päivityksen....
> 
> ....Loppujen osien kotiuduttua pääsee läjäämään! Sitä ennen vielä takapään laakereiden tsekkaus, rungon putsaus maaleista ja osien putsaus teipeistä.



Itseäni lainaten, projekti etenee hyvää tahtia. Tänään sain rungosta viimein maalit veks. Iso homma käsipelissä tehtäväksi, en tiedä olisiko edes soodapuhalluksella saanut todella tiukassa ollutta maalia irti. Nykysäännösten mukainen Nitromors ja MP Eko irrottivat painepesurin avulla osan maaleista, loppu meni ihan mekaanisesti metallilastalla ja muilla rajummilla tavoilla. Loppuun hiontaa vesissä ja karhunkielellä autoglymin kanssa sekä vimoseksi sinolilla pyyhintä. Täydellinen se ei ole, mutta omaan makuun kelpaa. Joskus myöhemmin purkaessa voi sitten raapia viimeisetkin kolot puhtaaksi, jos projekti osoittautuu onnistuneeksi.



Nyt on toinenkin Bike Components lähetys kotiutunut ja kaikki tarvittavat kamppeet pitäisi olla kasassa. Teippejä irrottelin jo viime viikolla toista lähetystä odotellessa. Kiekot saivat pari iltaa sitten jarrulevyt ja pakan kylkeensä. Jarrukahvaan yhdistin jo vaihtajan I-spec sovitteella ja palikoita olen muutenkin sovitellut yhteen aika pitkälle. Huomenna siirrytään sitten sovittelusta oikeasti kasaukseen!  :Cool:

----------


## viskaali

" Kostoase on valmis" (suora lainaus eräältä palstapersoonalta). Sveitsiläistä alumiinia 1990-luvulta, yhdistettynä sekalaiseen komponettikeitokseen. Kaikki yksityiskohdat hiottu Vain ja ainoastaan tarkoituksena pilata satunnaisen työmatkatempoilijan päivä Keskuspuiston pohjoisilla hiekkateillä.

----------


## Kemizti

Holy shit! Sillä hyvällä tavalla..  :Vink:

----------


## JackOja

HIeno! Kerrankin jotain ihan muuta!

----------


## Aki Korpela

On kyllä hemmetin hieno tää viskaalin laitos! Onko siinä jopa mcfk:n kuitustemmi?!? Pelkästään putkiosilla (tolppa, stemmi, tanko) hintaa reippaasti toistatonnia...  :Hymy:

----------


## viskaali



----------


## Aki Korpela

Ai saakeli... Tosta oon nähnyt päiväunta, joka ei toistaiseksi oo toteutunut...

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

Syncrosin crmo-kammet!  :Leveä hymy:  <3

----------


## Jukkis

Nyt on on sitten viskaali kertakaikkisen pakko laittaa tänne linkkiä actionkameralla kuvattuun pätkään. Ei me muuten uskota, että tuo mihinkään liikahtaa  :Vink:

----------


## LJL

Taivas varrrrjele mitä täällä tapahtuu  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Sbikestä löytyy esittely / koeajojuttu lähes neljännesvuosisadan takaa:
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/a...1&d=1427111632

edit: oliko se nyt yli vai alle 25v kun kuvasta ei saa selvää.....

----------


## Leewi

Viskaalin Sbikelle tai GT:lle häviäminen ei ehkä olisi häpeä. Taidan mennä liian pitkälle?

----------


## TheMiklu

On kyllä hieno! Piti ottaa google käteen ja katella historiaa ynnä kuvia aiheesta.

----------


## WetWillie

10+ teos 😃

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Noniin nyt lirahti 😄Törkeen hieno✌🆒👍

----------


## TomiKoo

Viskaalilla on jenkkiautotermein hieno "resto-mod". Todella hieno! Kehtaako täällä enää omaa projektia esitelläkään, kun taso on näin jäätävä?!

Oma projekti pääsi melkein pyörilleen illan aikana. Siitä se edistyy. Pahoittelen ala-arvoista kuvanlaatua, valo kotona on mitä on.

----------


## JohannesP

Onko pinta käsitylty jollakin? Alumiinikin hapettuu.

----------


## Halloo halloo

Ei minun projektini, mutta mielenkiintoinen.

----------


## TomiKoo

> Onko pinta käsitylty jollakin? Alumiinikin hapettuu.



Sinolilla pyyhitty hionnan jälkeen ja autoglymin kultaa sipastu. Mopohommissa käyttämäni osat on pysyneet tuolla ihan kelvollisina. Siistii sitten seuraavassa linkkujen huollossa taas uudelleen.

----------


## 2cka

> Ei minun projektini, mutta mielenkiintoinen.



Toi on Moulton, mm classicbike Helsingissä myy  :Vink:  


iLuurilla tapatalkista

----------


## Tank Driver

Ääss-baikille kaikkea hyvää. On maar hiano!

----------


## Halloo halloo

> Toi on Moulton, mm classicbike Helsingissä myy  
> 
> 
> iLuurilla tapatalkista



Kas, kiitos.

----------


## TomiKoo

Foxy pääsi tänään pyörilleen, nyt olis enää vähän jäljellä. Ketju paikalleen, vaihdevaijeri paikalleen ja vaihtajan säätö, jarruletkujen lyhennys ja jarrujen ym pikkujuttujen säätö. 

Valmistuvan projektin ohessa on kuumotellut ajatus "entäs jos täpärin sijaan olisi sittenkin tehnyt jäykkäperän"... Jos Foxyn rungon tilalle oli sittenkin laittanut Mondraker Vantage rungon. Ehkäpä sellaisen joutuu tilaamaan ensi talven projektiksi, aika kohtuu hintainen pelkkä runko ja nykyiset osat voisi heittää suoraan paikalleen. 

Noh, sitä kuumotellessa muutama paremmalla valolla napattu kuva tämän hetken tilanteesta. Keulan a-c mitta kasvoi aika paljon, onkohan tuo jo liian chopper?! Geocalculaattorin mukaan headtube angle olisi 66 astetta ja seat tube angle 73 astetta. Keskiön korkeus nousi 13 milliin. Ehkäpä keulan joustomatkaa voisi hitusen lyhentää. Vai mitä mieltä raati on?

----------


## Eetu Pyörä

Nätti peli. Kp-tempoilijalla voi alkaa nykiä kaulasuonta, kun tuo suhtaa ohitse. Etuhaarukka on kyllä rimpulan näköinen.
Korjaus: tarkoitus oli viitata purppuraan pyörään jokunen viesti takaperin.

----------


## J T K

Nämä viimeisten sivujen projektit ovat sitä tasoa, että tähän ketjuun ei tule jatkossa muuta kuin lukuasiaa. Huh huh!

----------


## TomiKoo

> Keulan a-c mitta kasvoi aika paljon, onkohan tuo jo liian chopper?! Geocalculaattorin mukaan headtube angle olisi 66 astetta ja seat tube angle 73 astetta. Keskiön korkeus nousi 13 milliin. Ehkäpä keulan joustomatkaa voisi hitusen lyhentää. Vai mitä mieltä raati on?



Jatkan vielä omaa keula-pähkäilyä, kun asia tuntuu vaivaavan:

Eli siis uusi keula (X-fusion Vengeance Coil HLR) on alunperin 170mm joustava ja tilatessa siihen sovittiin jouston lyhennys 150mm, jonka ajattelin olevan kaikin puolin hyvä kompromissi 140mm joustavan perän kaveriksi. Noh, Fillariosan asennusvirheestä johtuen jousto lyheni 160 milliin. Niinpä keulan akselista kruunuun mitta on vähän turhan paljon, olisi ollut sitä kyllä vielä 150 millisenäkin. Täytyy koeajon jälkeen päättää, käytänkö keulaa vielä fillariosalla lyhennettävänä vai ajanko noin. Lähinnä kait keskiön reipas nousu ja siitä ehkä aiheutuva epävakaus arveluttaa. Toisaalta kaikki muut mitat ovat juuri nyt aika mukavan oloisia. Tiedä sitten, osaanko edes erottaa muutoksia ajaessa, jos keulaa nyt lyhentäisi... Alla kuitenkin vertailua luvuilla.

Nykyinen geo, takana joustoa 140mm, edessä 160mm:



Edelleen kysymyksenä, onko raadilla hyviä vinkkejä? Selkeä tarve muutoksille vai silmät kiinni ja kovaa ajoa?!

----------


## N-K

Ei kannata liikaa stressailla tosta. Kaikki selviää kun pääset testilenkille. Ainakin alamäet menee vakaammin kun ennen.

----------


## TomiKoo

Konsultoin Rovaniemen kaveria tänään ja vähän samaa ajatusta tuli häneltäkin. Minä nyt olen vähän tällainen turhan ressaaja joskus. Hyvältähän tuo tuntui pikaisella koeajolla. Varsin iso muutos keulassa Fox 32 Float RL vs X-Fusion Vengeance HLR Coil...  :Cool:

----------


## WetWillie

Pelagon kasausta...


Kultainen keula sopii mielestäni kuin nenä päähän.

----------


## Tank Driver

Tässä on nyt vaara tulla pissa housuun. Lisää!

----------


## LJL

Uujea. Loistavasti sopii keulan väri vihreään!!

----------


## WetWillie

Joudun uusimaan nelikanttikeskiön, akseli liian lyhyt, no pientä takapakkia 😃

----------


## Tank Driver

Hyvänmielen projekti.

Tästä lähti:



Sitten asennettiin eikä maltettu kuvata kun oli kaljaa.





Lähestytään maalia.



Kaunis lopputulos:



Ja se sivukuva:



Tekijälle jäi hyvä mieli, eli onnistuminen tapahtui.

----------


## LJL

^ Greit! Mutaatio. (Jos pyörän saajalle ei tullut hyvä mieli, niin, ei se mitään)

----------


## noniinno

^^tuohon 27,5+ takarengas niin ollaan ytimessä. Asiallinen sekakäyttöjänis kyllä jo noinkin.

----------


## kmw

Tankki on ihan päällikkö.

----------


## slow

> Tankki on ihan päällikkö.



Onko tästä ollut kenelläkään koskaan mitään epäilyksiä?

Aivan parasta.

----------


## Halloo halloo

Onko se jo kastettu? Mikä sen nimi on?

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Tankki on ihan päällikkö.



+1. Avaruudetinpino kruunaa kokonaisuuden.

----------


## Ansis

White Interceptorin päivittäminen edistyy

----------


## Tank Driver

No niin. Melko hemmetin hieno.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Odotetaan mielenkiinnolla. .👍☺

----------


## jame1967

Tulipas tossa piruuttani punnittua tutun takapyörä , kun tuntui painavalta pinnahuoltoa tehdessä .
Oli painoa 3,8 kg renkaan kanssa , ei tunnu ollenkaan enää niin painavalta xt:n kiekkopari , joka on vähän yli 2kg .
Täytyy myötää että toi napavaihde vissiin nostaa tota kiekon painoo .

----------


## Ansis

Oli pakko laittaa jo vähän nippuun vaikka ei vielä paljon laitettavaa olekaan

----------


## jakkok



----------


## slow

Jäätävää värikoodausta. Joku tykkäyshymiö tähän.

----------


## Kemizti

Tuosta on tuleva hienoin white mitä tähänmennessä nähtynnä..

----------


## JackOja

Kyä näi o.

----------


## Tank Driver

Aikuisten potkupyörä. Ihan perseettisen hieno.

----------


## LJL

Onko toi se White josta maalit kävi jo hetken aikaa poissa? Nythän siihen olisi uudelleenmaalauksen yhteydessä voinut laittaa esim. jotain "humoristista" kuten Läskilada tai Whläski, tai vastaavaa. Hieno siis on!

----------


## Ansis

> Onko toi se White josta maalit kävi jo hetken aikaa poissa? Nythän siihen olisi uudelleenmaalauksen yhteydessä voinut laittaa esim. jotain "humoristista" kuten Läskilada tai Whläski, tai vastaavaa. Hieno siis on!



Sama laite. Yritin tuossa edes ripauksen pitää alkuperäistä  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

Se on ihan arvostettava asia sekin. Kuten sanottu, hienoa työtä.

----------


## Kuutamo

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## CamoN

> Lapierre



Nyt on makiaa.

----------


## Tassu

Ostin jokin aika sitten rungon (sis. haarukka, ohjainlaakeri, keskiö ja kammet + ratas), ja aattelin, että tosta tytölle uusi pyörä. Puristi varmaan sanois, että italialaista osaa kiinni, mutta tyttö tuskin ymmärtää tämän päälle, joten mennään ihan "mitä tallista löytyy ja mitä kaupasta kannattaa ostaa" -linjalla. Keskiön seutu campaa ja etupään laakeri shimpaa. Omasta mielestä sairaan hieno runko, joka innoittikin sen ostamaan (+ se, että keskiö ja haarukka kiinni niin ei tarvinnu ite alkaa vääntää).

Väriteema sininen ja hopea. Mutta minkäväriset vaijerinkuoret, valkoinen vai sininen vai...?

----------


## Pajottaja

Terve vaan kaikille. Tein viimein tilin tänne.

Haaveena alkaa värkkäämään pystyssä poljettavaa nelipyörää "täys joustoilla" esikuva:
http://hight3ch.com/quad-cycle-off-r...-wheeled-bike/

Lähtökohdaksi matala maastopyörän teräsrunko jota moodataan tarpeen mukaan.

Eteen ajatuksena laittaa ns, jäykkä akseli tukivarsien varaan ja jousiksi joustokeulan putket.
Ajatus selvinnee tästä: http://s.hswstatic.com/gif/kolmos-sedan-hot-rod-1.jpg

Taakse suunnittelin runkoon laakeroitavaksi u-palkin lievän kiertymys taipumuksen vuoksi, johon sullotaan täpärin takajousi.
Akseli alustavasti jäykkä ilman tasauspyörästöä. Jos paketti toimii, niin sit lisätään pari yksisuuntaislaakeria.

Jos kaikki kolahtaa kohdalleen, lisätään vielä sähköt. Ajatuksena käyttää perinteistä napamoottoria niin, että vähintään takavaihteet olisi moottorin käytettävissä.

Joka nurkkaan tietenkin levyt.

Fillari romua löytyy jonkin verran omasta takaa joten osto osia ei tässä vaiheessa vielä tarvita. Kiekot toki täytyy hankkia ja muutamia laakereita.

Projekti yritetään pitää edullisena, mahdollinen proto nr2 saa syödä sitten enemmänkin valuuttaa.

Käyttö olisi rentoa liikkumista ja rc kaluston kulettelua lähi seuduilla. Pelkkä auto painaa 17kg ja pituuttakin metrin verran. Mahdollisesti kuvaan astuu kärri.

Kysymyksiä:
Kuinkakohan saan akselin kiinteäksi esim. bmx napaan?
Onko jo joku toteuttanut suoraa akselia kahdella yksisuuntaislaakerilla?
Onko joku foorumilainen valmistanut mitään tämän kaltaista?

 Kaiken näköistä vinkkiä otetaan vastaan.

Aatu

----------


## Kuutamo

Tunturi testilenkin jäljiltä.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Hieno Tunturi👍☺

----------


## LJL

Pajottajalle tiedoksi, että täällä on olemassa ainakin yksi quadricycle-ketju.. Siellä voisi kysellä lisää

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...ti-Quadricycle

----------


## Pajottaja

Jatkan ko säikeessä päivityksiä. Tilannetta on alkujaan päivitetty siihen pisteeseen että saataisi projekti vietyä läpi kohtuu helposti/halvalla. Kysymys arvon raatilaisilta, riittääkö yksi nestekahva kahteen satulaan? Vai siirrynkö suoraan vaijeri konstruktioon?

----------


## kmw

Tassu ostanu ihan järkyttävän hienon rungon. Vaijerinkuoriksi Nokon. Sinistä ja hopeaa. Vähän voi hipostella, eikö.

----------


## Tassu

> Tassu ostanu ihan järkyttävän hienon rungon. Vaijerinkuoriksi Nokon. Sinistä ja hopeaa. Vähän voi hipostella, eikö.



Kyllä voi, ja Nokon kuulostaa kyllä hyvältä. En edes muistanu sitä ollenkaan. Saakohan sitä mistään päin Suomea? (no ainakin singlespeedshopista saa)

Parisen vuotta sitten ostetut kiekot jäivät ilman käyttöä, mutta ei enää. Ja renkaatkaan ei menny kaupaksi, joten laitetaan ne tähän prokkikseen. Välitys 39-(white)18, joka omien nettilaskujen mukaan pitäs olla aika lähellä tytön Jopoa. 

Itse asiassa olen mä tota satulaakin yrittäny myydä. :Hymy:  Stemi, tanko, jarrukaffat ja polkimet on jo kiinni (ei kuvattu), enää puuttuu jarrulänget tilpehööreineen, gripit (tyttö ehdottomasti vaatii) ja lokarit.

----------


## kmw

Eipä taida saada Nokonia Suomesta. Mutta lokareita saa Pelagosta. Eikä mun mielestä tuollaiseen klassikkorunkoon mtn vasaroituja. Tsek myös Velo Orange-stongat. Sieltä voisi löytyä oikeinkin sopiva.

muoks. Välitysten laskemiseen tämä on paras http://www.surplace.fr/ffgc/

----------


## Uomo

Minkäs kokoinen Tassu toi runko on? Mietin ton ostamista aikoinaan, mutta joku ehti mua ennen käydä hakemassa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ihmekameli

> Tassu ostanu ihan järkyttävän hienon rungon. Vaijerinkuoriksi Nokon. Sinistä ja hopeaa. Vähän voi hipostella, eikö.



Totta, todella hieno runko.Tollasta mixteä haeskelin joskus rouvalle, ei löytynyt sopivaa.

----------


## Tassu

> Eipä taida saada Nokonia Suomesta. Mutta lokareita saa Pelagosta. Eikä mun mielestä tuollaiseen klassikkorunkoon mtn vasaroituja. Tsek myös Velo Orange-stongat. Sieltä voisi löytyä oikeinkin sopiva.
> muoks. Välitysten laskemiseen tämä on paras http://www.surplace.fr/ffgc/



Joo, kattelin nokonit ja päätin sit kuitenkin ostaa tavallista, nokonit kuitenkin sen verta kalliit ja tyttö halus yksivärisen , joten oli helppo valita. Katotaan kui natsaa kun pääsee asenteleen. Varmuuden vuoksi tilasin 3 eri väriä. :Nolous: 
Lokarit olinkin ajatellut ja hankinkin jo Pelagosta. 
Ja välitysten laskemiseen olen käyttänyt juuri tuota linkkaamaasi sivustoa.





> Minkäs kokoinen Tassu toi runko on? Mietin ton  ostamista aikoinaan, mutta joku ehti mua ennen käydä hakemassa.



Satulaputki keskiön keskeltä putken yläpäähän 50 cm.
Satulaputken yläpäästä vaakasuora linja emäputken keskelle n. 53 cm.
Ohjainlaakerin yläosasta vaakasuora linja satulatolpan keskelle n. 54 cm.

----------


## kmw

Tassun prokkiksen kuvia odottelee muutkin kuin minä :Hymy:

----------


## Tassu

Toivottavasti nää on sit sellaisia. Ainoastaan satula on lähes varmuudella oikealla korkeudella, muutoin asentoa on kokeiltu vain paikallaan. Ja se muistuttaaa hyvin paljon jopo-asentoa, jopossahan tanko kuitenkin on vielä korkeammalla. Jarrulänki tulee vaihtumaan, kun tilasin koko setin oikealla reachillä.

----------


## Tank Driver

Tuo on kaunis.

----------


## viivi

Millainen takajarru tohon tulee? Innolla odotan miten elegantisti saat vaijerin vedettyä. Sivuvetojarru johon vaijerin saa vedettyä alakautta?

----------


## Tassu

Ihan perusmaantiejarru hiukan pidemmällä reachillä (en löytäny Suomesta, joten piti tilata Saksasta). Vaijeri tulee menemään  vinoputkea pitkin ensin alas ja sitten pystyputkea pitkin ylös. Vinoputki ei ole ongelma, koska siinä on kaksi hyvää kiinnikettä, mutta toi pystyputki saattaa aiheuttaa esteettisiä hidasteita, koska vaijerinkuori täytyy sitoa jotenkin kiinni (nippuside tulee nyt enste mieleen). Kysymys kuuluukin miltä se tulee näyttämään. Sen tiedän, että tytölle on yks ja sama, mutta itse tietty yrtittää saada ainakin omaan silmään hyvännäköistä peliä aikaiseksi. Alakautta en haluais vaijeria vetää.

----------


## JackOja

> ...  (nippuside tulee nyt enste mieleen)...



Mulla tuli sinkulassa mukana sellaiset hienot rosteriset pannat tuohon hommaan. Sellaisia on siis olemassa mutta ei nyt pysty täs kännyllä surffaamaan ja etsimään...

----------


## J-P Ellilä

> Ihan perusmaantiejarru hiukan pidemmällä reachillä (en löytäny Suomesta, joten piti tilata Saksasta). Vaijeri tulee menemään  vinoputkea pitkin ensin alas ja sitten pystyputkea pitkin ylös. Vinoputki ei ole ongelma, koska siinä on kaksi hyvää kiinnikettä, mutta toi pystyputki saattaa aiheuttaa esteettisiä hidasteita, koska vaijerinkuori täytyy sitoa jotenkin kiinni (nippuside tulee nyt enste mieleen). Kysymys kuuluukin miltä se tulee näyttämään. Sen tiedän, että tytölle on yks ja sama, mutta itse tietty yrtittää saada ainakin omaan silmään hyvännäköistä peliä aikaiseksi. Alakautta en haluais vaijeria vetää.



Ite ostin paikallisesta muovisia tarra-ankkureita joihin saa vaijerin siististi kiinni.

----------


## kmw

Kyl neiti Tassun kelpaa. Hieno pöörä tulollaan.

----------


## Into-Konrad

Mulla saattaisi olla rojekti käsillä. Taloyhtiön roskakatokseen oli jätetty Dunlop(?)- merkkinen polkupyörä, joka näyttää siltä että siitä voisi saada ajokuntoisen. Käyn sen vielä tänään sieltä pelastamassa.

----------


## Into-Konrad

Kävin ja pelastin. Etuhaarukka näyttää kierolta, joten ainakin se vaihdetaan. Tutustun tuohon lisää paremmalla ajalla.

----------


## Noxious

Nonii melkeen valmis, tai no ollu tässä mallissa jo tovin, mutta kuitenki akun seutua pitäisi vähän siistiä vielä.

----------


## kmw

^kaikenlaista olen ehtinyt elämässäni nähdä, mutta tämä on jtkn aivan muuta. Onks tuommoinen ape hanger oikeesti hyvä? Näyttää päheeltä, mutta käyttökelpoisuus? Prokkikselle isompi kehu.

----------


## Noxious

Kyllä se minusta, eikä se oikeasti ole korkea ja kädet on tosi rennosti. Paljon keveemmin myös menee kuin vakio 20" takarenkaalla. Selkänojaa vois harkita takaisin, mutta se pitäisi tehdä kokonaan uusi rungon muutosten ja tyylin takia  :Hymy:  Yks suttunen ajokuva löyty:

----------


## Plus

Rojekti etenee...

----------


## JackOja

^vaikuttais edelleen aika hienolta. Tiedätkö missä toi raami laitettiin kasaan?

----------


## zander

Mahtavuutta tulossa Festkan muodossa! Onko toi titaniumia? Mahdollinen seuran vaihto tulee kalliiksi  :Vink:

----------


## jerrypa

Pieni kunnostusprojekti saatu päätökseen. Itselle ihan kelpo peli kuoriutui lian alta.

----------


## kmw

Plussan prokkikset ovat aina vaan hienompia ja hienompia. Tähän helvetin iso peukalon kuva.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Tyylikäs✌☺

----------


## Just4fun

> Nonii melkeen valmis, tai no ollu tässä mallissa jo tovin, mutta kuitenki akun seutua pitäisi vähän siistiä vielä.



"Tyngän mylly, ei jauheta lauantaina"

----------


## jperala

Itsellä on tuo Wheeler 6900zx v.2001 lievä projekti, yksi ilta sitä hierottu ja vaihdettu kasa osia. Vielä puuttuu etuvaihtaja ja varmaan eturattaan.

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...r-6900ZX-Trail

----------


## Plus

> ^vaikuttais edelleen aika hienolta. Tiedätkö missä toi raami laitettiin kasaan?



Tsekeissä tehty alusta loppuun kuten kaikki muutkin Festkan tuotteet, putkissa ohennettua Reynoldsia... Geometria on hieman viilattu omaan makuun sopivammaksi.





> Mahtavuutta tulossa Festkan muodossa! Onko toi titaniumia? Mahdollinen seuran vaihto tulee kalliiksi



Titaania kyllä, mallinimi on Asphalt LT jota ei löydy vielä saitiltakaan. Onneksi titaani on helppo viimeistellä uudelleen JOS joskus olisi sille tarvetta. Keula on ENVE 1.25.





> Plussan prokkikset ovat aina vaan hienompia ja hienompia. Tähän helvetin iso peukalon kuva.



Kiitos!

----------


## Mihail

Tälläisen rakentelin myyntiin ja hieno peli siitä tuli.
Runko Specialized Allez 2015 ja osasarja Shimano 105.
Huonojen ilmojen takia en ollenkaan ehtiny koeajaa, mutta vaikutti ainakin
sisällä mallailtuna hyvältä pyörältä.
Ensimmäinen fillari jonka kasasin uudella Tacx spider team telineellä ja oli kyllä paljon parempi kuin bilteman satasen teline.

----------


## Mihail

Tänään tuli myös puhallettua uutta henkeä nuhjuiseen piankkiin jonka tuossa syksyllä hankin.

----------


## WetWillie

Jerrypalla upea Nishiki.

----------


## Uomo

Hyvältä toi Tassun projekti näyttää. Ja kiva huomata, että muutkin ähertävät vanhojen romujen parissa.

Itelläki pari projektia työn alla:

----------


## JackOja

Mahtavan hienoja kivan näköisiä runkoja! Tai no... en mä tuosta Biachista sentään tykkää...

----------


## Uomo

Noo, Bianchi vaihtunee toiseen runkoon, joka on enemmän linjassa noiden muiden kanssa.  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

Onko noista muuten tarkoitus kaikista kasata itselle ajofillari vai tuleeko rungot seinälle koristeeksi?

----------


## kmw

Mää luulen että jäsen Uomo on semmonen runkojen keräilijä  :Hymy:  Eikä kerää mtn kuraa vaan toinen toistaan hienompia + meikää kuumottavia runkoja. Joskus postasi hienon potretin. Voisi hää sen uudestaankin, plz.

----------


## Uomo

Hehe, kyllä ne on ihan ajoon tarkoitettu. Eivät ehkä kilometrejä niele ihan samaa tahtia, mutta väkertely on kivaa. Voin laittaa sit joskus kuvia, jahka valmistuvat.

----------


## JohannesP

Onko tuossa Uomon vihreässä Colnagossa ihan originaali väri ja onko rungosta tarkempaa tietoa? Eipä ole itselleni tullut ennen vastaan tuota väriä edes katalogeissa.

----------


## adrianus

Melkein valmis läski.

Neljästä paikasta tilattuna osia. Nää ja keskiö kotona. Muissa paikoissa tilaukset odottaa jotain yksittäistä tuotetta...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## LauriMan

Komee pläski. Hähähää, kuhan vitsailen. Kyllä siitä koha tulee hieno, voin luvata, vaikken siihen itse vaikutakkaan  :Vink:

----------


## Uomo

> Onko tuossa Uomon vihreässä Colnagossa ihan originaali väri ja onko rungosta tarkempaa tietoa? Eipä ole itselleni tullut ennen vastaan tuota väriä edes katalogeissa.



Muistaakseni joku 70-luvun loppupään Super. Pitäis olla ihan alkuperäismaalit.

----------


## Jazman

Uutta projektia pukkaa täältäkin:

----------


## Tassu

> Hyvältä toi Tassun projekti näyttää. Ja kiva huomata, että muutkin ähertävät vanhojen romujen parissa.



Noo, en mä nyt ähertämiseksi sanois. Valinnu sellasen rungon, missä pääsee itse suht helpolla. :Hymy: 

Tuli "vähän takapakkia", kun hajos lokari omasta pyörästä niin piti sit ottaa tytön pyörään tarkoitettu lokari omaan (paketista). No, tänään kävin hakeen uuden setin, joten jos vaan viittis niin tulis valmiiksi aika nopeesti. Mutta pitää käydä lenkilläkin välillä. Anyway, Tektro R539 -länget laitettu paikalleen ja etulokarikin natsaa aika mainiosti. Sanon suoraan, että omaa silmää hivelee tuo tiukkaakin tiukempi sovitus renkaan ja lokarin välillä. 

Tuo vähän harmittaa kun länkien mukana tulikin noi mustat jarrupalojen pitäjät. Täytyy sit vaihtaa hopeisiin jos ei miellytä silmää. ---  Niin, tänäänhän ne olis saanu ostettua, jos ois vaan tajunnu. Hyvä mä.

----------


## Plus

Kaunis penkki ja kaunis punainen Supercorsa...

----------


## Jazman

Kiitos  :Hymy: 

Loput osat saapuu Suomeen ensi viikolla, niin pääsen aloittaa projektin. Pistän sitten tarkempaa raporttia tänne...

----------


## Jsavilaa

Taas jotain nyplätty tallissa... Ajatus pyöriny päässä että pitäs taas kokeilla jotain kokojäykkää kelvikulkinetta ja kun maantiekonkelit ja cyclot ei kiinnosta niin maasturistahan se pitää väkertää. Vaihteeksi tuntui että rautaa pitäis olla, niimpä tarkasteluun Konan vanhemmat cromot. Torilta sattui silmään tuommonen "voimalinja loppuun ajettu mutta muuten ookoo" Lava Dome -06. Ei muuta ku soittoa että kelpais mulle aihioksi. Pyörällä tosiaan ajettu pitkästi, myyjän arvio oli että työmatkaa noin 16-20tkm, onneksi asfaltilla niin runko on kolhuton.



Ei muuta ku pyörä huoltopukkiin ja kun sai kulutettua pullon bräkleeniä ja lioteltua kilon mämmiä irti (kuvassa ei näytä pahalle mutta kaikki rattaat ja rissat oli niin täynnä öljy/hiekka muhjua kuin olla voi) niin alta paljastui aika priima kuntoinen rauta-Kona josta tosiaan voimalinja liki finaalissa. Keulaksi jäykkä Konan P2 ja vanteiksi jo muutamassa aikaisemmassa pyöräprojektissa olleet Funnin Xlraterit joissa päällä nyt 2.5" Hookwormit. Jarruiksi halusin levyt kun korvakot kerta on ja tein helpon päivityksen mekaanisilla satuloilla. Vaihtajaksi päivitin XT:n mutta muuten voimalinja on vielä alkup. Tää on nyt tämmönen koeponnistus että saa tuntumaa pyörään ja voi mietiä jatkoa. 29" ois makia jollain kapealla Ronilla tai Ralphilla, pitää vähän miettiä.

----------


## jperala

[QUOTE=jperala;2359216]Itsellä on tuo Wheeler 6900zx v.2001 ISO projekti, yksi ilta sitä hierottu ja vaihdettu kasa osia. 


Tämäkin projekti lähestyy loppuaan, alun säätämisen jälkeen homma osoittautui sen verran työlääksi että loppui taidot ja työkalut. Pyörään laitettu nyt suntour takapakka, prowheel etupakka+kammet ja uusi kasettikeskiö. LX etuvaihtaja, takavaihtajana joko alkuperäinen LX tai jos ei saada toimimaan niin vaihdetaan uuteen. Uudet vaijerit vaihtajille, uusi jarrulevy taakse + palat ja uudet ketjut. Kun saan kotiin niin vaihdan vielä istuimen. Pyörään jää vanhaa renkaat, vanteet, runko ja etujarrut + vaihdevivut jotka alkuperäiset LX. Hinta pysyi vielä "markettitasossa" joten eiköhän tuosta vielä ole pyörää muutamaksi vuodeksi. Kuvia huomenna kun/jos saan pyörän.

----------


## pmw

Haitarit keulassa on kyllä tyylikkäitä, ei paljo tänä päivänä enää näje.

----------


## LJL

Haitarit olalla on myös tyylikästä

----------


## J T K

Lava Dome muuntautui kyllä hienosti, vaikkei mitään kovin radikaalia tapahtunutkaan. Kyllä tuo mullekin kelpaisi.

----------


## jperala

> Haitarit keulassa on kyllä tyylikkäitä, ei paljo tänä päivänä enää näje.



Ja vielä täysin ehjät haitarit  :Hymy:

----------


## oem

Onko noita haitarikumeja missään myytävänä?

----------


## Tank Driver

Osta Torista kassillinen vanhoja elastomeerikeuloja.

----------


## APaavo

> Onko noita haitarikumeja missään myytävänä?



Etra megacenter -tyyppisistä paikoista löytynee. Omaan projektiin hain tuolta pienimmät haitarikumit mitä löytyi, hyllyssä näytti olevan myös sellaista kokoa että voisi sopia maasturin keulaan.

----------


## Plus

Projekti lähenee kasausvaihetta...  :Hymy: ))

----------


## LJL

^ !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zander

On kovaa kamaa Plussan rojekti!

----------


## kauris

Tuleeko tuosta tandem, kun mm. Kampia on kahdet mutta kiekkoja vain yhdet. ..

----------


## Plus

^ Kaverinkin tulevan pyörän osasarja pääsi samaan kuvaan...

Sanoin jo Postin kaverille että "no nyt tuli joulu" kun tuli paketteja tuomaan, en tiedä luuliko se että tarkoitin sen pitkää partaa...  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## LJL

Riippumatta postinkantajan itsetunnon kokemista kolauksista, uusien pyöränosien saapuminen vastaa kokemustasolla melkolailla 1:1 lapsuuden jouluaattoja. Saa omaksi jotain uutta ja ihanaa ja kauan kuolattua, ei se muutu vaikka nykyään joutuukin itse kustantamaan omat "joululahjansa"  :Hymy:

----------


## jperala

Tämä on 96% valmis, etu pakka vielä kun löytyy oikea. Kävin heittämässä pienen lenkin, aika kevyt laitos polkea, oli hieman hämmentävä kokemus  :Hymy:

----------


## Jazman

> Uutta projektia pukkaa täältäkin:



Nyt loputkin palikat tulivat perille, joten pääsen vihdoin kasailemaan kesäraaseria.

----------


## WetWillie

> Runko hiottu, illalla maalaukseen, päädyin BRG metalliväriin, nähtäväksi jää sopiiko haarukan väriin 😃
> 57911a588b843c0b8f42c8ee6d4.jpg[/IMG]



Kasaus jatkuu, stonga, stemmi, etu/takavaihtaja.

----------


## jperala

Polkimet vaihtuu vielä tänään mutta muuten valmis, jotain heijastimia pitäisi vielä ripotella.

----------


## JohannaKN

Huuh, tulivat korostetun keltaisiksi salamalla. Mites se varsa nousee ensi kertaa pystyyn? Perä vai pää ensin?

----------


## jperala

No niin, nyt alkaa olemaan pyörä siinä kunnossa että voi jo ajaa ilman huolia, takavaihtaja on vielä työlistalla  :Hymy:  mitä sille nyt on tehty.
Osat uusia, paitsi polkimet ja keula myös "käytetty" uutta vastaavassa kunnossa.

- uusi takapakka (suntour 9sp)
- uusi etupakka (acera)
- vaijerit
- uusi etuvaihtaja (deore)
- Kampisarja (acera)
- polkimet (shimano MX80)
- joustokeula (rockshox tora 120mm)
- keskiölaakeri 123mm akselilla
- jarrulevy+palat taakse (160mm)
- ketjut.



Kiitokset pyörätohtorille korvaamattomasta avusta ja neuvoista pyörän suhteen !

----------


## Bansku81

Rakentaako kaikki pyöriään olohuoneessa?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## JackOja

> Rakentaako kaikki pyöriään olohuoneessa?



Missäs muualla? On lämmintä sekä mukavaa ja sterkat ja single maltit lähes käden ulottuvilla.

Karseeta olis tehdä tuollaista jossain täynnä roinaa olevassa homeisessa ja pölyisessä autotallissa tms.

----------


## Mihail

Uudet aina olohuoneessa, vanhojen rukkailu verstaalla.

----------


## JohannaKN

Enempää ei ole yksiössä tilaa. Vanhoja hoidetaan vahakankaan päällä.

----------


## antti022

Hitto mää en halua nähdä enää yhtään kuvaa tuosta sysirumasta Wheeleristä.

----------


## jperala

> Hitto mää en halua nähdä enää yhtään kuvaa tuosta sysirumasta Wheeleristä.



Hitto kun on tylsää palstalla, pitäsikö vittuilla jonkun pyörästä niin sais kähinää.. hitto kun en muistanut antilta kysyä lupaa noihin kuviin, hitto että mua nyt pänni kun hiton antti007 ei tykkää mun pyörästä, voi hitto !!

----------


## LJL

> Hitto mää en halua nähdä enää yhtään kuvaa tuosta sysirumasta Wheeleristä.



Jos antti ei tiennyt, niin fillarifoorumin perinteisiin kuuluu, että vähän väliä tulee kuva sinisestä pyörästä  :Hymy:

----------


## jperala

> Jos antti ei tiennyt, niin fillarifoorumin perinteisiin kuuluu, että vähän väliä tulee kuva sinisestä pyörästä



Ei niitä tarvi enään katsella kun on valmis, viikon päästä ei kukaan muista koko paskaa enään.

----------


## LJL

Noh.. Niin. Sitä on vähän vaikea selittää. Mutta on hyvä jos perinteille tulee jatkajia

----------


## Tank Driver

Kyllä maailmaan kuvia mahtuu.

----------


## jperala

> Kyllä maailmaan kuvia mahtuu.



Varmaan, mutta ei fillaripalstalle  :Hymy:

----------


## Alottelia-14

> Mutta on hyvä jos perinteille tulee jatkajia



Hei, mullahan olis sininen Wheeler. Tosin pesua suurempaa projektia ei oo mielessä, ainakaan vielä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## T_2

> Hei, mullahan olis sininen Wheeler. Tosin pesua suurempaa projektia ei oo mielessä, ainakaan vielä.



pitäis olla intense niin natsais paremmin... 
 :Vink:

----------


## Jeesu

> Projekti lähenee kasausvaihetta... ))



Lisätäänpäs Plussan osasarjapostaukseen kuva rungon aihiosta viime viikolta. Saisi jo tulla kotiin...

----------


## WetWillie

Lokareiden säätöä ym 😊

----------


## zander

> Lisätäänpäs Plussan osasarjapostaukseen kuva rungon aihiosta viime viikolta. Saisi jo tulla kotiin...



Mistä on hiilaria tulossa?

----------


## Gibsy

Oisko jo aika tähän väliin päivitystä mitä wheelerille kuuluu?

----------


## Jeesu

Tsekeistä Feska ONE Lahden Pyöräilijöiden värityksellä. Sama kuin Plussan, mutta hänellä titaaninen Asphalt http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...06#post2363506

----------


## IncBuff

> Oisko jo aika tähän väliin päivitystä mitä wheelerille kuuluu?



Vai oisko aika nillittää edellisessä kuvassa olevan pyörän jostain yksityiskohdasta.

----------


## LJL

> Lokareiden säätöä ym



Mielestäni todella hyvännäköinen kokonaisuus

----------


## hartsu

> Lokareiden säätöä ym 😊



Tää on kyllä hieno.  :Kieli pitkällä: 
Mutta jatka vaan lokarien säätöä, aika mutkalla on vielä molemmat.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Rakensin uuden sinisen muovipyörän.

----------


## WetWillie

> Rakensin uuden sinisen muovipyörän.



Kiitoksia.




> Mielestäni todella hyvännäköinen kokonaisuus

----------


## WetWillie

> Tää on kyllä hieno. 
> Mutta jatka vaan lokarien säätöä, aika mutkalla on vielä molemmat.



Kiitokset, takalokarissa aikamoinen "paine" yläosassa, ei tahdo oikein muotoutua renkaan kanssa, vaikka kiinnikkeitä taittaa alaspäin, keskikohta eri mieltä, tuumaillaan 😊

----------


## aleksi_

Pyörästäni löytyy Hollowtech II keskiö. Minkälaiset kammet saan kyseiseen keskiöön kiinni? Vai joudunko menemään shimanon omilla vermeillä?
Meneekö esim race face:n x-type:lle tehdyt kammet?

----------


## Marsusram

> Pyörästäni löytyy Hollowtech II keskiö. Minkälaiset kammet saan kyseiseen keskiöön kiinni? Vai joudunko menemään shimanon omilla vermeillä?
> Meneekö esim race face:n x-type:lle tehdyt kammet?



Menee: RaceFace, FSA ja Shimano.
Ei mene: SRAM, Truvativ
- Usein tulee kampien mukana sopiva keskiölaakerikin, esim. GXP, joka on helposti vaihdettavissa.

----------


## aleksi_

> Menee: RaceFace, FSA ja Shimano.
> Ei mene: SRAM, Truvativ
> - Usein tulee kampien mukana sopiva keskiölaakerikin, esim. GXP, joka on helposti vaihdettavissa.



Iso kiitos nopeasta vastauksesta !

----------


## CamoN

> Menee: RaceFace, FSA ja Shimano.



Tuohon se ilmiselvä tarkennus että esim. FSA valmistaa muitakin kuin Hollowtech II -yhteensopivia kampia. Löytyy BB30:tä ja 386EVO:a ja mitä lie muita variaatioita. Mutta mallistossa on myös niitä Hollowtech II -yhteensopivia, jos en ihan väärin muista niin FSA:n oma vastaava keskiö on MegaExo.

----------


## arctic biker

Hmm, jos WetWillie meinaa tavaratelinettä käyttää niin kannattaa lokarin aisat asemoida alempaan reikään.

----------


## WetWillie

> Hmm, jos WetWillie meinaa tavaratelinettä käyttää niin kannattaa lokarin aisat asemoida alempaan reikään.



Kyllä huomioitu, tavaratelinettä ei tulossa. 😊😊

----------


## arctic biker

JaaJaa Willie ei sitä koskaan tiedä! Minunkin silmään nätti kokonaisuus, väristä tykkään. Taustan valinta ei niin aivan parasta, hukkuu pyörän detaljit tuoliin pehmusteisiin.

----------


## WetWillie

> JaaJaa Willie ei sitä koskaan tiedä! Minunkin silmään nätti kokonaisuus, väristä tykkään. Taustan valinta ei niin aivan parasta, hukkuu pyörän detaljit tuoliin pehmusteisiin.



Kiitos kehuista, tausta ei paras mahdollinen, se myönnetään. Kunhan saan kaikki kasaan niin kohteelle suotakoon kunnon taustat 😊😊

----------


## arctic biker

Hyvä juttu, jään odottamaan. Pyöräs edustaa hyvällä maulla kulkinetta jolla hyötyajo onnistuu kuskia ilahduttaen ynnä jolla töistä pidemmän kaavan mukaan paluu ei mikään vastentahtoinen homma  eikä turhanpäiten lenkillekään lähtö tolla aivan kamala aatos ole.

----------


## WetWillie

> Hyvä juttu, jään odottamaan. Pyöräs edustaa hyvällä maulla kulkinetta jolla hyötyajo onnistuu kuskia ilahduttaen ynnä jolla töistä pidemmän kaavan mukaan paluu ei mikään vastentahtoinen homma  eikä turhanpäiten lenkillekään lähtö tolla aivan kamala aatos ole.



Kauppareissut repun kanssa, uintireissut ja torikahvit kesällä 😊😊

----------


## kuukkeli

Kysytäänpä täältä kun en parempaakaa topikkia keksinyt. XXL myy BBB merkkillä fillareiden varaosia, onko laatu täyttä kuraa vai uskaltaako niitä tällainen sunnuntaipyöräilijä ostaa? kokemuksia kellään?

----------


## CamoN

> Kysytäänpä täältä kun en parempaakaa topikkia keksinyt. XXL myy BBB merkkillä fillareiden varaosia, onko laatu täyttä kuraa vai uskaltaako niitä tällainen sunnuntaipyöräilijä ostaa? kokemuksia kellään?



BBB-putkiosat on ihan asiallisia. Vähän painavia mutta kestäviä. Yleensä hintansa väärtejä. Valikoimassa olen nähnyt myös mm. levyjarrujen jarrupaloja. Sellaisia en välttämättä ihan heti ottaisi koska yleensä tunnetumman jarruvalmistajan palat on melkein saman hintaisia ja todennäköisesti selvästi parempia.

----------


## pmw

Piti hommata ketjuohjuri pyörään kun tippu välillä ketjut eturattaalta.  Kattelin niitä hetken netistä, ja ovat kyllä aivan naurettavan hintasia.
Päätin siis tehdä itse ja säästää:

Lähtökohta:


Tulos:



Saapi tuo ajaa asiaansa sen aikaa kunnes löydän järkevän ketjuohjurin.  Sellanen olisi toki paras mikä puristetaan takahaarukkaan ja on rullat.
Tuntuu kyllä tämäkin toimivan hienosti.  Mutta hiljalleen..

----------


## Hösö

Saas nähä mitä tästä syntyy!

Eddy:n AMX-2 runko koossa 58cm
Zipp service course sl putkiosat
Shimanon 105, 5800 sariaa kauttaaltaan mustana
Mavic Aksium Elitet
Sdg ti-fly ja Lizardin puna-valkoiset tankonauhat
Zipp:n valkoiset kuituiset pullotelineet ja 2x Eddyn 750ml kanisteria

----------


## WetWillie

Upea Eddy tulossa 😊

----------


## Jazman

Mäki sain projektin vihdoinkin valmiiks. Kuva ei ole kummoinen, mut pitää laittaa parempi jossain vaiheessa.

Cinelli Supercorsa, 60 cm (laukkuvaaka kalibroitu, kertoi painoksi 9,10 kg)

----------


## LJL

^ Kevyttä on, ja kaunista

----------


## kauris

On kyllä hieno. Paino ei tosin oikeesti taida olla alle seitsemää.

----------


## Jazman

Eipä niin, vaaka kannattaa kalibroida ennen mittaamista  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Korjattu paino yllä.

----------


## Plus

Hieno on Jazmanin Cinelli, mutta classic bend -tangon tulisi olla ihan eri kulmassa ja kahvojen pitäisi olla ihan eri paikassa (ei tasaista siirtymää hoodseille vaan kahvan kärki samaan linjaan alaotteen suuntaisen linjan kanssa.)
Tuolla setupilla reachista tulee todella pitkä ja alaote on käyttökelvoton. Jos haluat tasaisen siirtymän kahvoille pitäisi vaihtaa tilalle moderni kompaktitanko... Satulaksi vielä joku klassisempi malli ja renkaiksi tanwallit nin hyvä tulee... Sori nipotus  :Hymy:

----------


## Jazman

Kiitos palautteesta. Stongaa pitää varmaan vielä säätää, mutta taidan antaa sen ammatilasen tehtäväksi. Tankonauhat lähtee helposti irti ja takaisin paikalleen kyllä.

Satulaa tai renkaita en taida kuitenkaan vaihtaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Jeesu

Tyylikäs pyörä, chapeau! Plussa oikeassa tangon asennosta ja tässä herran tyylinäyte oikeaoppisesta classic bendin asennosta: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vvk78eetb...halt_LT_14.jpg

----------


## Jazman

Kiitos malliesimerkistä, kuva selvitti hyvin miten stongan kuuluisi olla.





> chapeau!



Merci!

----------


## asb

> Kiitos malliesimerkistä, kuva selvitti hyvin miten stongan kuuluisi olla.



Vanhan kansan "viisaus" sanoo vielä, että stongan päiden pitäisi osoittaa takajarrusiltaa kohden. Vanha kansa on tosin aika usein ollut ihan metässä viisauksiensa kanssa, joten...

No joka tapauksessa lähempänä vaakatasoa, kuin nyt.

----------


## Jazman

Jep, korjasin stongan asennon jo. Pitää käydä napsimassa paremmat kuvat jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## Plus

Campan kahvojen alle kannattaa ehdottomasti laittaa classic-tangossa ne "big hand insertit" joska tulevat mukana pienessä muovipussukassa. Näytti vähän että tuossa ei olisi niitä?

----------


## Jazman

OK, hyvä tietää. Jätin ne pois, kun ei noi kahvat tuntunu mitenkään oudoilta ilman niitä, vaikka aika isot handut onkin.

----------


## Plus

Insertit vaikuttaa classic-tangon kanssa siten, että tangon alaotetta voi kääntää hieman enemmän vaakatasoon ennen kun kahvat alkaa sojottaa alaspäin.

----------


## Mazza

Käsiin kulkeutui kasarimallin Tähtipyörä Fortune -kippurasarviretkipyörän. Kuinka paljon pyörä voikaan painaa? Tuo siron oloinen kapeakuminen painoi vaatimattomat 16,8kg. Rungonhan täytyy painaa varmaan 10kg! No, katsotaan, josko tuosta rakentelis arkikippurasarvisen. Itse asiassa jotain tuli jo tehtyä, varmaan kilo lähti pois pelkkien heijastimien, valojen sun muiden poistolla.

----------


## Hösö

Hah, meikälle tuli kans tommonen vanhan liiton maantietanko. Vaikka elin haaveissa, että tulis moderni käppyrätanko.

Nyt oon menettäny jo yöunet oikeaoppisen asennuksen kanssa! Ja miten sijoitan kahvat oikein. 

Ei tää heleppoa ole!

----------


## Ansis

Jaahas jo taas aloittelisi uuden läskipyöräprojektin....

----------


## J T K

Nätti runko kyllä, mikäs tuohon on kasatessa o/

----------


## Alottelia-14

Mikäs tuo seinään kiinnitettävä teline on? Näyttää kätevältä.

----------


## adrianus

Tekemistä vaille valmis...

----------


## Ansis

Korjausteline on Park Toolin PRS-4W-2

----------


## VitaliT

> Jaahas jo taas aloittelisi uuden läskipyöräprojektin....



  Se on kylä hieno runko. Laita sine saman tien ovali direct mount rataan.

----------


## Marsusram

> Jaahas jo taas aloittelisi uuden läskipyöräprojektin....



On kyllä kuolattavan hieno SaXsa (miksiköhän logossa pitää leikata tekstin l-kirjainta?)!
Mielessä jo speksaillut että Les Fattikin olis kiva kasata projektina kun haluaisi siihen 1x10 navan, kiertovaihtajan ja hiilarivanteet..
Kevytläskit mun siis kannattaa kiertää kaukaa kun tallissa on jo pari läskiläskiä.

----------


## LJL

> SaXsa (miksiköhän logossa pitää leikata tekstin l-kirjainta?)!



Jos kyseessä onkin niin sanottu saksalainen X... NatZi-SaXsa

Asiasta sen verran että todella asialliselta näyttävä ja natsahtava läsky on Karhunvatukka

----------


## Mihail

Eikä vieläkään LJL:än gummitusta ole näkynyt..

----------


## adrianus

Ei mahdu mun rihtauspukkiin, mulla on väärän kokoinen nippa-avain, eikä ole tähän hommaan perinteistä punkkupulloakaan kotosalla. Taidan heittää nuo tonne naapurikylään (Hikiälle) viimeistelyyn...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Ansis

Tulossa hienot kiekot Adrianukselle ja navoista voin sanoa, että pitää järkyttävän hienoa meteliä  :Hymy:  . . . ja mulla ainakin toimi kuin junan vessa.
Saas katsoa millaiset nuo Salsan navat on. Onko kenelläkään tietoa?

----------


## LJL

> Eikä vieläkään LJL:än gummitusta ole näkynyt..



Me muutettiin pari kk sitten ja piti ostaa mm. sohva ja iso matto.. Ja on perheenlisäystä myös luvassa. Eli budjettia/lupaa wifeltä ei oo nyt ollut laittaa kummitusta vielä. Lisäksi pitää muutenkin ajella peekoopainotteisesti, kun tästä ylikunnosta on toivuttu, niin maastoilu muutenkin olisi ohjelmassa isommin vasta myöhemmin tällä kaudella.

----------


## Mihail

Ihailtavaa itsekuria tuollainen.

----------


## adrianus

> Tulossa hienot kiekot Adrianukselle ja navoista voin sanoa, että pitää järkyttävän hienoa meteliä  . . . ja mulla ainakin toimi kuin junan vessa.
> Saas katsoa millaiset nuo Salsan navat on. Onko kenelläkään tietoa?



Mulla on Fulcrumin kiekot kippurasarvessa, joten meteliin on totuttu  :Vink: 

Sain punkkupullon hommattua ja rupesin rihtailemaan kiekkoja rungossa. Muuten meni ok, mutta taakse olis saanu olla vetopuolelle pari milliä lyhyemmät pinnat. Ei pysty kiristämään tarpeeks ruuvimeisselillä, kun "pohjaa" pinnan pää meisseliin kiinni...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## LJL

> Ihailtavaa itsekuria tuollainen.



Sitä kai kutsutaan avioliitoksi.. Haittaa harrastamista mutta muuten ihan mukava asia  :Leveä hymy: 

Jos sitä vaikka Jämille menisi taas itsensä häpäisemään ja siihen mennessä hommaisi Ghostiin putkiosat, satulan ja ehkä kammet.. Ja DT Swissin 190 -etunapa pitäisi konvertoida 15mm läpipulttiakselille. Toivottavasti onnistuu

----------


## adrianus

Kaikki 26 piikkiä (x 11-34). Näillä välityksillä ei oo kiire mihinkään...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## slow

^ Pidän kovasti tästä asenteesta.

----------


## TomiKoo

Sain lähes päivälleen kaksi kuukautta sitten valmiiksi Mondraker Foxyn päivityksen. (linkki aiempaan stooriin) Kamppeella tuli jokunen lenkki ajettua, ehkä 150km yhteensä. Monelta osaa tykkäsin, mutta geometria ja joustoperän niiailu aiheuttivat näppylöitä. Kaipasin sopivalla geometrialla olevaa jäykkäperää. Mittavien geometria-arvontojen jälkeen hankin Surly Instigator 2.0 rungon, johon Mondraker osat siirtyivät. Kasaus olikin lopulta niin nopia homma, ettei paljoa "projektikuvia" kertynyt. Lopputulos palkitsee, on kyllä just sitä, mitä hain! Pikku viilailua vielä, jarruletkut täytyy vielä lyhennellä, taka-akseliksi vaihdan 12mm DT Swiss pultin jne. Satulan kulma on vielä hakusessa, normi "keskiosa vaakaan" oli himpun etukeno ja nyt meni jo vähän takakenoksi. On se tarkkaa. Kuvat alla:

----------


## adrianus

> Sain lähes päivälleen kaksi kuukautta sitten valmiiksi Mondraker Foxyn päivityksen.



Erittäin hyvältä näyttää. Mullekin on tulossa "Jäätelörekkaan" lyhythäkkinen Zee takavaihtaja ja jarrut. Toi modulaarinen perä on kyllä aika näppärä, jos tekee mieli joskus kokeilla sinkulaa. Surlyn kannanottona Ice Cream Truckissa oli oletuksena horisontaali kiinni  :Vink:

----------


## Jeesu

> Jep, korjasin stongan asennon jo. Pitää käydä napsimassa paremmat kuvat jossain vaiheessa.



Joko se tanko alkaisi olemaan asennossa? Kansa vaatii kuvia!

----------


## fataki

Ensimmäinen oma projekti on valmis. Ainakin toistaiseksi. Työmatka-, retki- ja järkipyörä sinkulan rinnalle. Tai sinkula meni itseasiassa liian isona myyntiin, saa nähdä teenkö sen tilalle projektin myöhemmin. 

Runko Velobiasta, kaikki komponentit Saksasta. Takavaihtaja meni vasta toisella ostolla oikein, mutta muuten speksaus onnistui hyvin. Tangonpäävaihtaja ei toiminut 10v vaan 9v maastotakavaihtajan kanssa. Tai siis eihän noissa mitään vaihderajoituksia ole, mutta vetosuhde tms. sopii yhteen. Kiekoissa säästin (Vortrieb) ja sen huomasi muutaman sadan kilometrin jälkeen, kun renkaiden vaihdon jälkeen pamahti kaksi sisäkumia. Vanneteippi oli tosi huonoa ja siihen oli tullut reikiä vanteen reikien kohdille. Reikien reunat olivat todella terävät, joten hioin niitä siistimmiksi ja vaihdoin paremmat vanneteipit.

Todella hyvä ajaa, koko tuntuu menneen nappiin. Rakentelu oli vaan niin kivaa että tekisi jo mieli seuraavaa projektia...

----------


## Jazman

> Joko se tanko alkaisi olemaan asennossa? Kansa vaatii kuvia!





Tässä kansalle kuvia  :Hymy: 



Klikkaamalla kuvaa pääsee albumiin, missä on täysikokoisia kuvia.

----------


## LJL

Tilasin DT Swissin 190 etunapaan Kanadasta (!) konversiokitin... Saas nähdä tuleeko ikinä perille ja saanko sillä homman toimimaan.

http://www.wmsracing.com/wmsweb/wms-..._moreinfo.html

----------


## GrafZeppelin

Päätin joskus hankkia itselleni 50-v lahjaksi mittatilauksena tehdyn italialaisen teräspyörän. ...Mutta koska tämän tasaluvun saavuttamista joutuisi vielä odottamaan pitkään ja koska lahjasta ehtii nauttia pidempään sillä ajovuosia on enemmän edessä nyt kuin viisikymppisenä, niin oli perusteltua aikastaa lahjanhankintaa noin puolellatoista vuosikymmenellä. Vaikka omalle lähipiirille tämä logiikka ei täysin avautunut, itselleni se on kristallinkirkas. Joten Italo-projekti polkaistiin eilen kunnolla käytiin.  

Ensin orankimaiset mitat todennettiin Kivenlahden pyörähuollossa:



Seuraavaksi väriskaala nostettiin omasta stetsonista:


Ja lopuksi molemmat toimitettiin signor Tommasinille Italiaan ja kova odotus päälle. Elokuussa pitäisi olla valmista.

----------


## The flying Chocobo

> Päätin joskus hankkia itselleni 50-v lahjaksi mittatilauksena tehdyn italialaisen teräspyörän. ...Mutta koska tämän tasaluvun saavuttamista joutuisi vielä odottamaan pitkään ja koska lahjasta ehtii nauttia pidempään sillä ajovuosia on enemmän edessä nyt kuin viisikymppisenä, niin oli perusteltua aikastaa lahjanhankintaa noin puolellatoista vuosikymmenellä. Vaikka omalle lähipiirille tämä logiikka ei täysin avautunut, itselleni se on kristallinkirkas. Joten Italo-projekti polkaistiin eilen kunnolla käytiin.  
> 
> 
> Ja lopuksi molemmat toimitettiin signor Tommasinille Italiaan ja kova odotus päälle. Elokuussa pitäisi olla valmista.



Näyttääpä hyvältä. Missähän hinnoissa suunnilleen tuollainen runko on? Osaatko arvella miten paljon valmis konkeli painaa? Itsellä kun tuo puolivuosisataa on hiukan lähempänä ja mielessä on käynyt joku vastaava tapaus - sen lisäksi että köröttelen fillarilla Uuden -Seelannin eteläsaaren poikki Greymouthista Christchurchiin. Näyti olevan kivasti noita värejäkin saatavilla

----------


## GrafZeppelin

> Näyttääpä hyvältä. Missähän hinnoissa suunnilleen tuollainen runko on? Osaatko arvella miten paljon valmis konkeli painaa? Itsellä kun tuo puolivuosisataa on hiukan lähempänä ja mielessä on käynyt joku vastaava tapaus - sen lisäksi että köröttelen fillarilla Uuden -Seelannin eteläsaaren poikki Greymouthista Christchurchiin. Näyti olevan kivasti noita värejäkin saatavilla



Runko (Tommasini Tecno) ja Air-teräshaarukka -kombo maksaa rapiat päälle 1500 €. Rungon painoksi ilmoitetaan (55 cm) 1600 g ja haarukka siihen 660 g päälle, joten n. kahdeksan kiloinen pyörä on tavoitteena ihan perusosaa käyttämällä. Hiilikuitua ei pyörään ole tulossa.

----------


## The flying Chocobo

Kiitos vastauksesta. Eli teräsvehkeeksi kevyt (ainakin kun vertaa minun vanhaan Rossiniin). Jos kohtuulaadukkaita osia laittaa niin kertyyhän tuosta asian arvolle (50v) hinta, muttei nähdäkseni mahdoton. Odotan mielenkiinnolla lopputulosta (... pyyhkii kuolatippoja näppäimistöltä...)

----------


## zander

Kun itselläni oli Tecno speksauksessa (vaihtui sittemmin muuhun) niin kuulosti siltä, että minkä vaan värin/teeman sai runkoon neuvoteltua. Löysin silloin jonkun vanhemman Tommasinin värityksen ja senkin olisivat maalanneet.

----------


## Jazman

Mulla toi Italo-projekti lähti vähän samoista kantimista (tasakymmenet tänä vuonna), paitsi että ostin sopivan kokoisen rungon ja halusin nimenomaan kasata sen itse.

Erittäin hyvä sijoitus sanoisin  :Hymy:

----------


## WetWillie

Viittä vaille valmis, oli pakko kuvata. Vaihtajien vaijeriveto, ajoasennon hakeminen ja keulaputken katkaisu sen myötä.  Japanilainen Sakae Sillstar kampisetti kruunaa mielestäni koko komeuden, IMO.

----------


## oem

Kaunis on. Etuhaarukka voisi olla rungon värinen jos mielipide sallitaan.

----------


## WetWillie

> Kaunis on. Etuhaarukka voisi olla rungon värinen jos mielipide sallitaan.



Kiitos, eriäviä mielipiteitä pitääkin olla, lokasuojissa myös kultaa. Päädyin tähän yhdistelmään, osaksi foorumilaisten mielipiteistä ja ennenkaikkea omasta halustani.

----------


## LJL

Upea on. Mun mielestä toi erivärinen keula on just se juttu tuossa pyörässä, nyt kun näin viittä vaille valmiina katsoo. Hienoa kun säästit sen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mutterithukassa

Upea pyörä, hieno väritys keulassa, rungossa ja lokareissa. Mutta musta tanko huutaa nahkaisia satulaan natsaavia grippejä.

----------


## WetWillie

> Upea pyörä, hieno väritys keulassa, rungossa ja lokareissa. Mutta musta tanko huutaa nahkaisia satulaan natsaavia grippejä.



Laitetaan korvan taakse☺

----------


## adrianus

Oli taas hetki aikaa puuhastella projektin parissa...








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## WetWillie

Upeat vanteet.

----------


## juu-zo

Onko jarrulevyn pultit alumiinia?

----------


## adrianus

Terästä on pultit (Dartmoor Steel Bolts for Disc Rotor)

Kaula poikki. 30mm jätin pelivaraa. Loput lähtee sit kun on vähän ajoa takana...



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## adrianus

Tän päivän hommat paketissa...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Ansis

Mikset laittanut sinistä vannenauhaa? Täällä olis ylimääräiset

----------


## Tank Driver

Nyt meni multa jotain ohi.

Mutta Pelago on kaunis. Kaunis ja käytännöllinen, mikä on aina mahtavaa.

----------


## Kemizti

> Nyt meni multa jotain ohi..



Mäkin luulin että multakin meni, kunnes tajusin..

----------


## WetWillie

> Nyt meni multa jotain ohi.
> 
> Mutta Pelago on kaunis. Kaunis ja käytännöllinen, mikä on aina mahtavaa.



Kiitos, tunteella rakennettu.

----------


## Tank Driver

> Kiitos, tunteella rakennettu.



Tuppaa näkymään.

----------


## adrianus

> Mikset laittanut sinistä vannenauhaa? Täällä olis ylimääräiset



Kyllä mä sinne vannenauhatkin laitoin. Toi on heijastinteippi, mikä tohon tuli nauhan alle...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## arctic biker

Jazmanin ja WetWillien pyörät ovat minulle erittäin mieluista katseltavaa.

----------


## WetWillie

> Jazmanin ja WetWillien pyörät ovat minulle erittäin mieluista katseltavaa.



Kiitos kehuista, ihan tässä punastuu

----------


## Jazman

> Jazmanin ja WetWillien pyörät ovat minulle erittäin mieluista katseltavaa.



Kiitos!

On Cinellillä mieluista myös ajaa  :Hymy:

----------


## JohannaKN

> Runko (Tommasini Tecno) ja Air-teräshaarukka -kombo maksaa rapiat päälle 1500 €. Rungon painoksi ilmoitetaan (55 cm) 1600 g ja haarukka siihen 660 g päälle, joten n. kahdeksan kiloinen pyörä on tavoitteena ihan perusosaa käyttämällä. Hiilikuitua ei pyörään ole tulossa.



Itsellekin tulee Tommasini etuajassa pyöreille vuosille, kun sattui löytymään sopiva runko. Viikonloppuun mennessä pitäisi olla valmista. Vaatii käynnin Velosportilla ku tarttis lisää jarrukuorta. Kombopaketissa oli liian lyhyt.

----------


## Juipp4

Upea Alfa!!!




> Tänään alotin itekkin pikkuisen projun tyngän kesän kunniaks. Eli ekasta täysjoustostani (2x9:stä) halvan budjetin sinkula:
> 
> 
> 
> Siinä on lähtötilanne. 
> 
> 
> Siinä tämän päivän lopputulos. Ketjuja, tuppeja ja muutamia säätöjä vaille valmis.(mahdollisesti takajarrua)
> Edit. pahoittelu huonoista kuvista.

----------


## VitaliT

*kalleAlla* on hieno retro italia projekti

----------


## Omena

Sain käsiini vanhan pyörän, jota päätin purkaa ja kunnostaa. Pyörä toimii, mutta on ruosteen peitossa. Rakentelisin ihan hupi mielessä. Mitään kokemuksia pyöristä minulla ei ole. Mistä lähtisitte liikkeelle? Onko vanhalla pyöränromulla mitää toivoa?

----------


## Tilley

Aika paljon riippuu, mikä helmi siellä ruosteen alla piileskelee? Onko pyörän merkkiä tai mallia erotettavissa? Kuva olis kiva.

----------


## adrianus

Eilen aikaa riitti jarrujen ja hissitolpan asentamisen verran.


Tänään sain kammet paikalleen.


Pikkuhiljaa rakentuu...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## LJL

^ Eroottisia yksityiskohtia

----------


## sahoni

Alkukeväästä tuli BD:n poistoista hommattua tuommoinen Cuben runko ja pikkuhiljaa laitellut nippuun. Tänään sitten pääsi pyrähtämään ensimmäiselle testiajelulle.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Tulee hieno läski👍😊 Ja komia cube☺✌

----------


## adrianus

No tämäpä reilua, vaihtajan mukana ei ollut kuorta vaijerille. Jäi vaihteet asentamatta 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## LJL

Lisää riihimäkeläistä erotiikkaa

----------


## groovyholmes

Tuleeko maastopuolella jonkun shifterin kans kuorta?

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Juu tulee !☺

----------


## LJL

> Tuleeko maastopuolella jonkun shifterin kans kuorta?



Ainakin Sramin XX gripshiftereiden kera tuli goren laatukaapelit ja -kuoret

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Lisää riihimäkeläistä erotiikkaa



Vähän on väri paennut raajoista ja nyörit sidottu.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## adrianus

> Tuleeko maastopuolella jonkun shifterin kans kuorta?



Mä olen asennellu vaan noita Alfine ja Nexus-juttuja ja niissä vaihtajissa on ollu aina kuoretkin matkassa. En osannu yhtään varautuu, että tän Zeen mukana ei tulis...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## groovyholmes

Ite oon törmänny vaan maantiepuolella noihin mukana tuleviin hyvä että tämäkin selkes! Onneks toi on metritavaraa kivijalassa, niin ei pahasti viivästy proggis makee meinaan on!!!

----------


## Ansis

Vihdoin kaikki osat tulleet. Nyt vaan kasaamista

----------


## IncBuff

> Tuleeko maastopuolella jonkun shifterin kans kuorta?



Ei ole koskaan ainakaan Shimanon shiftereiden mukana tullut kuoria.

----------


## adrianus

No nyt on vaihteet.


Pientä viimeistelyä (jarruletkut, kaulaputki) vaille valmis.


Neitsytlenkki ajettu ja vieläkin hymyilyttää 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## kalleA

Hieno on ja muhkeen näkönen! :Hymy:

----------


## pekoni

liikkuva jätskikiska miellyttää silmää kovasti.

----------


## a-o

> Vihdoin kaikki osat tulleet. Nyt vaan kasaamista



Hienolta näyttää, onko kehät mulefutit?  Jos teet tubeless renkaat, niin kannattanee kaventaa vannenauhoja.

----------


## LJL

En muista olenko jo tullut maininneeksi, mutta: erotiikkaa yllä

----------


## slow

> ...



Toistetaan kuva tuottamuksellisesti. Kannustusta ja voimakasta hyväksyntää.

----------


## Premnas

Ooh miten komea ja muhkea surly, väreineen kaikkineen, tuota on silkkaa nautintoa kattella  :Cool: !

----------


## TheMiklu

Mun tekee mieli jäätelöä... On magee ICT!

----------


## Grandi66

Rungon vaihto ja osasarjan päivitys.

----------


## slow

Kevyen näköinen ratsu Grandilla. Kuinka ovulaatioratas toimii?

----------


## nopsako

Tämmösen sain pelastettua! Vanhempien taloyhtiössä oli syystalkoot ja merkkaamattomat pyörät oli tarkoitus viedä kaatopaikalle. Nyt keväällä kävin kylässä niin jostain syystä pyörät eivät ehtineet jätelavalle, joten olivat talven pihalla talon takana. Soitin isännöitsijälle vielä ja varmistin asian. Ota mitä haluat, kohta lähtevät siitä. No mä sit koppasin tän talteen.

Tarkkaa mallia en löytänyt, mut Raleigh about 1975 made in England fillari kyseessä. Arvelisin toureriksi, mut en täysin vastaavaa löytänyt catalogeista. Pyörä on satulaa vaille orkkis ja kuten näkyy niin lokarit, yms kiiltavät kuin uudet. Pumppu hävinny ja kevyttä ruostetta ohjaustangossa. Vaihteetkin toimivat pehmeesti. Nyt satulan metsästykseen ja täydellinen puunaus niin Voiskohan olla ihan arvopeli kyseessä. 

Ps. Mikä tuon kahvan merkitys tuossa satulan alla on?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Grandi66

> Kevyen näköinen ratsu Grandilla. Kuinka ovulaatioratas toimii?



Hyvin, loppu polvikivut kerrasta. Mi laik.

----------


## jpf

> Ps. Mikä tuon kahvan merkitys tuossa satulan alla on?



Tuo näyttää epäilyttävästi raudalta, johon kiinnitettiin muistaakseni Hamax-merkkinen lastenistuin. Meillä oli moisia käytössä 90-luvulla.

----------


## nopsako

Eli uskallan poistaa sen. Kevenee ainakin kilon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## WetWillie

Neitsytmatkalla Pelagon kanssa, mukavat kyydit tarjosi 😊😊😊

----------


## Tank Driver

Oha se hieno!

----------


## LJL

Kehuttu on monta kertaa mutta kehutaan lisää: upea. Mites, näyttääkö vain vai tuleeko toe overlappia tiukoissa mutkissa..?

----------


## WetWillie

Täytyy pitää huoli että kanttauksen puolen poljin ylhäällä, muuten kulkee kyllä kuin juna. Shimanon 14€ euvaihtaja vaihtuu kyllä suntourin vaihtajaan kunhan sellaisen löydän. Vaihteet toimivat erittäin täsmällisesti 😊😊😊

----------


## Jaso

Uusi projekti lähdössä käyntiin kun teräsrunkoinen Colnago vaihtuu vintage hiilikuitu Colnago C40:een. Kyseessä oli heräteostos eikä omat viimeaikaiset pyöräilykilometrimäärät oikeastaan oikeuttaisi tämän hankintaan. Sovitaan siis että tämä on lahja itselle seuraavia tasavuosikymmeniä varten. Osista ei ole vielä tietoa mutta käytettyä italialaista hiilikuitua olisi tarkoitus löytää.

[

----------


## WetWillie

> Uusi projekti lähdössä käyntiin kun teräsrunkoinen Colnago vaihtuu vintage hiilikuitu Colnago C40:een. Kyseessä oli heräteostos eikä omat viimeaikaiset pyöräilykilometrimäärät oikeastaan oikeuttaisi tämän hankintaan. Sovitaan siis että tämä on lahja itselle seuraavia tasavuosikymmeniä varten. Osista ei ole vielä tietoa mutta käytettyä italialaista hiilikuitua olisi tarkoitus löytää.
> 
> [



Upea raami

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

WetWillie polkupyörä on kyllä upea ilmestys. Mietin mihin kategoriaan tuon fillarin laittaisi. Tuli mieleen että herrasmies polkupyörä. Toki tuossa on aimo annos pornbikeäkin.

----------


## slow

Kelpaa herrasmiehen ajella.

----------


## Ihmekameli

> Uusi projekti lähdössä käyntiin kun teräsrunkoinen Colnago vaihtuu vintage hiilikuitu Colnago C40:een. Kyseessä oli heräteostos eikä omat viimeaikaiset pyöräilykilometrimäärät oikeastaan oikeuttaisi tämän hankintaan. Sovitaan siis että tämä on lahja itselle seuraavia tasavuosikymmeniä varten. Osista ei ole vielä tietoa mutta käytettyä italialaista hiilikuitua olisi tarkoitus löytää.



Hyvin säilynyt C40, näistä tulee aina mieleen 1996 Paris-Roubaix.
Museeuw, Bortolami ja Tafi

----------


## LJL

^ Ot, mutta erotiikalliset ajoasut

----------


## WetWillie

> WetWillie polkupyörä on kyllä upea ilmestys. Mietin mihin kategoriaan tuon fillarin laittaisi. Tuli mieleen että herrasmies polkupyörä. Toki tuossa on aimo annos pornbikeäkin.



Itsellä tulee mieleen hybridiversio TOISESTA MAAILMANSODASTA 😊

----------


## NikHa

Matkahuolto toi vähän rojektia. :Cool:  Arvannette, jotta innostus muuttui vitutukseksi kun ensimmäisestä pultista mitä kiersin (blackspiren beavertail taco) korkkas kanta. Tämän jälkeen hokasin, takakiekkoon päätytulppia vaihtaessa, että paketin kyljestä puuttu tärkeä sana "EVO" siitä PRO 2:sen perästä. No eihän sitä kiekkoa hel****tti saa paikalleen kun on väärän kokonen akseli. Eipä muuta kun CRC:ltä pikana tilaamaan puuttuvaa tavaraa. Saas nähdä mitä tässä vielä menee vit**ksi.  :Vihainen:

----------


## groovyholmes

Toi runko on Uuuuuhhh!!

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Itsellä tulee mieleen hybridiversio TOISESTA MAAILMANSODASTA 



No juu, kieltämättä.

----------


## NikHa

Rojekti etenee ilman uusia vastoinkäymisiä. Pyöräni kuva säikeessä tais olla yks dimangi jo ajossa. Tässä toinen todiste, että niitä on ihan oikeasti olemassa.. :Leveä hymy: 
Saksan pojat oli laittaneet rungon mukaan myös kultaisen dekaalit, kun eivät uskoneet että oikeasti haluan rungon keltaisilla.. :Leveä hymy:  Eivät pojat vissiin ole paljon rallia seuranneet kakskyt vuotta sitten kun eivät tajua mikä värityksen esikuvana on.



Runko on pulverimaalattu, jos kuvista ei saa selvää. Maali on melko paksu ja vissin pitäs olla melko tiukassa. Anodisoinnissa ois ollu se hyvä puoli, että esim. emäputken logo näkyis paremmin.



Vuorokauden kiroamisen jälkeen älysin, että laatikosta löytyy sopivat sovitteet, joilla saa nykyisin äidillä olevasta sisäsiittosesta Superstarin/crestin takakiekon lainaan.

Tässä on vielä elintenluovuttajasta kuva:

----------


## kalleA

Tost tulee hieno! Mmeinasin jo kysyä, että mikä keula ku ei mitää logoja näkyny ja säätönupikat oli niin oudon näkösiä :Nolous:  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## NikHa

Tuleehan siitä. :Leveä hymy:  Keula ei tuntunu kyllä miltään höyhensarjalaiselta kun sitä irtona pyörittelin.. Mutta eipä tuossa muutenkaan ole grammoja lähdetty viilaamaan.. :Hymy:

----------


## timpe

Pistänpä tänne nyt muutaman kuvan ensimmäisestä projektistani. 
Aika paljon tuli tehtyä kaikkea uutta, aikaa meni hieman opiskellessa, mutta eihän tuo pyörä nyt niin kovin monimutkainen 
kapistus loppujen lopuksi ole. 

mm. seuraavat asiat tuli tehtyä ensimmäistä kertaa:
- hydraylijarrujen ilmaus (ja asennut ylipäänsä)
- kaulaputken katkaisu
- ketjun liittäminen
- sähkövaihteiden asennus ja säätö, tämä oli yllättävänkin helppo, varsinkin etuvaihtajan säätö oli lastenleikkiä verrattuna vaijeritoimiseen
- tankoteipin asennus
- BB90 keskiölaakerien laitto

Nyt on kyllä paljon taas varmempi tunne siitä, että pyörää voi jatkossa aika pitkälle huoltaa itse. 
Kannatti tehdä, mukava oli näpertää autotallissa ja oppi rutkasti lisää.

Tässä lähtökohta


Tämä kuumotti eniten


Lopputulos, plussaa jos tunnistaa paikan. Sen verran kiire oli päästä ottamaan tyypit, että takakiekon heijastimet jäi paikoilleen  :Hymy: 
Sen verran lyhyt koeajo, että ajosta ei pysty vielä sanomaan muuta kuin että on todella jäykkä, peittoaa nykyisen maantiepyöränkin.

----------


## kalleA

Hieno on, vaikken noista tontyyppisistä pyöristä niin välitä :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Aika pron näköinen fillari tuo Trek. Hieno peli.

----------


## LJL

On kyllä äärimmäisen hieno Trekki... Marjapuuron väriset tankoteipit on... Noh, marjapuuron väriset  :Hymy:

----------


## zander

Samaa mieltä, komea on Boone! Onko kokemusta kuinka sähköt pelittää vedessä ja mudassa?

----------


## frp

Trek herättää omistamishaluja. Värityskin olisi omana makuun. Tuohon taitaa mahtua aika isoakin kumi alle.

Kannattaisikohan tuo sähkövaihtajan lötkö johto viedä takajarruletkun kanssa sidottuna emäputken taakse ja emäputken takana sitten omaan aukkoonsa.

----------


## WetWillie

Todella tyylikäs Trek

----------


## WetWillie

Suuret kiitokset Pelago Bicycles äijille, jalokiveeni tuli kruunu Pelago tarran myötä.

----------


## akvavitix

^ On muuten hienot lavasteet hienolla pyörällä! Tuo lipasto luo upean fiiliksen kuvaan.  :Hymy:  Jotenkin tuollaiset retrohtavat pyörät osuu ja uppoo. Pelkällä maalauksella saa paljon aikaiseksi, kuten Ridleykin on kisoissa näyttänyt.

----------


## NikHa

Alkaa olla kasassa. Vielä pitäis jaksaa jossain vaiheessa vaihtaa ylös-alas tolppa paikalleen, ilmata takajarru ja katkoa kaula (kunhan on pari lenkkiä alla niin alkaa lopullinen korkeus hahmottua. Polkimet menee vaihtoon vielä, kaapissa on simmun traililukot. Ehkä vois jotain sinistä/kultasta tilailla fläteiksi. Vähän särkee silmää nuo vanhat häränverenpunaset V8:sit.

Ajamaan pääsin jo pihalla ja mettässä puolikilsaa. Ei vain jääny paljon koeajosta mieleen, kun koira päätti yrittää tappaa ittensä pajupensaalla oravaa jahdatessa. Sen verran kokoonpano muuttu heti koeajon jälkeen, että heivasin tuon rapakaarihärpäkkeen laatikkoon. Ei jää kuin milli-kaks tilaa paskalle HD:n kanssa (i23 vanne). Haarukassa on kyllä tilaa n.5mm molemmilla puolilla, edessä ja takana.



Jollain puolijärkevällä tavalla tuohon pitäis vielä ympätä V8:n vipu.
On muuten pirun ruma se kortsu sen tolpan ympärillä, ainaki seinällä roikkuessa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Mää jo olin ajatellut, että nää Nicolait on kuollut sukupuuttoon Suomesta kiinankuitujen puristaessa markkinoita kuin teini finniä jenkkien nuollessa hillot. Asiallinen peli Subarun ralliväreissä. Onko toi nyt 27,5" kiekoilla? Oma Nicolai taitaa mennä nyt kahdeksatta kesää ja toimii aina vaan paremmin kuin uutena.

----------


## T_2

> ^Mää jo olin ajatellut, että nää Nicolait on kuollut sukupuuttoon Suomesta



Mä luulin aivan samoin ja tästä johtuen punaisen yksilön omistajalle sanoin että "vielä joku näitäkin pyöriä ostaa." Tää jäi vähän kaivelemaan koska ton voi käsittää väärin. Kommenttini hälle oli siis täysin positiivinen spontaani ihmetys siitä että välillä näkee näitä hienoja käsityön jälkiä tuolla metsissä. 

Elikkäs jos käyttäjä ilkkaluukkonen lukee palstaa, niin sanotaan että pyörä oli huomattavasti hienompi ja myös paljon jykevämmän oloinen, kuin mitä "pyöräsi kuva"-ketjun kuva antaa olettaa.

----------


## NikHa

Yhden olen nähny aikasemmin autotallissa ja yhden luonnossa, jotta eipä noita ihan hirveästi vastaan tule. Tuo on 29 kiekoilla ja XL koossa. Luonnossa jotenki kokosekseen sopusuhtanen ilmestys. Kuitu cruzi ja ibis oli harkinnassa aikoinaan, mutta mulle tärkeintä ei ole paino. 15 kilonen täpäri on omasta mielestä jo kevyt.. :Leveä hymy:  Pyörä pitää sopia käteen ja kestää varmuudella naksumatta.. Toivotaan parasta. Keulaksi ois värityksen osalta sopinu ehkä paremmin Foxi, mutta eipä tuomita muuten, ennen ko on kilsoja alla. Nuo putkethan on tosi ohuet nykymittapuulla, huomas ajaessa, että sopii mulle kun ongelmana on ollu aina polvien kolina vaakaputkeen- vissiin länkisääret tai jotain.

Siitä en ole vielä selvillä, että mitä varten tuossa emäputken ja vinoputken saumassa on ruuvit molemmin puolin. Forkbumbbereiden (mitä ne ny suomeksi on?) kiinnitystä varten ehkä?

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> Mä luulin aivan samoin ja tästä johtuen punaisen yksilön omistajalle sanoin että "vielä joku näitäkin pyöriä ostaa." Tää jäi vähän kaivelemaan koska ton voi käsittää väärin. Kommenttini hälle oli siis täysin positiivinen spontaani ihmetys siitä että välillä näkee näitä hienoja käsityön jälkiä tuolla metsissä. 
> 
> Elikkäs jos käyttäjä ilkkaluukkonen lukee palstaa, niin sanotaan että pyörä oli huomattavasti hienompi ja myös paljon jykevämmän oloinen, kuin mitä "pyöräsi kuva"-ketjun kuva antaa olettaa.



Heh, en ottanut ollenkaan pahalla  :Hymy:  itselle tämä oli aikalailla unelmien pyörä, vaikkei varmaati kaikkien mielestä täydellinen olisikaan. Nicolain suosiota on varmasti syönyt halpamerkkien lisääntyminen, Saksasta alkaa saamaan rungon hinnalla kokonaisia pyöriä.

Uskoisin, että Nicolain uusi tuleminen johtuu siitä, että näitä saa taas ostettua Suomesta. MTB Centrestä ostin omani.

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> Siitä en ole vielä selvillä, että mitä varten tuossa emäputken ja vinoputken saumassa on ruuvit molemmin puolin. Forkbumbbereiden (mitä ne ny suomeksi on?) kiinnitystä varten ehkä?



Ainakin oikealta puolelta on tarkoitus viedä vaijeri etuvaihtajalle. Noin yleisesti vaijeriviennit on kyllä hyvin tehty, tosin takajarru olisi kiva irroittaa ilman, että letku pitää irroittaa kahvasta.

----------


## NikHa

> Uskoisin, että Nicolain uusi tuleminen johtuu siitä, että näitä saa taas ostettua Suomesta. MTB Centrestä ostin omani.



Sama juttu. Hinta oli myös todella hyvin kohdillaan. Nicolaiksi.

Tätä ruuvia tarkotin, molemmin puolin samanlaiset (kuva todella paska). Näistä kohdista puuttuu vaijerikiristimet/ohjurit, joten ei taida olla letkuja varten.

Vaijerien vedot on kyllä mietitty ja toteutettu tarkkaan. Ainoa v-mäisyys oli tosiaan tuo takajarrun letkun pujottelu, mikä vaati tosiaan letkun irroittamisen kahvasta. Se (ja suorittajan hitaus) johti jarrun ilmaamistarpeeseen. Tällä hetkellä ei mikään hinkkaa runkoon missään kohtaa, joten tarrojakaan ei näillä näkymin joudu liimailemaan suojaksi.

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> Sama juttu. Hinta oli myös todella hyvin kohdillaan. Nicolaiksi.
> 
> Tätä ruuvia tarkotin, molemmin puolin samanlaiset (kuva todella paska). Näistä kohdista puuttuu vaijerikiristimet/ohjurit, joten ei taida olla letkuja varten.
> 
> Vaijerien vedot on kyllä mietitty ja toteutettu tarkkaan. Ainoa v-mäisyys oli tosiaan tuo takajarrun letkun pujottelu, mikä vaati tosiaan letkun irroittamisen kahvasta. Se (ja suorittajan hitaus) johti jarrun ilmaamistarpeeseen. Tällä hetkellä ei mikään hinkkaa runkoon missään kohtaa, joten tarrojakaan ei näillä näkymin joudu liimailemaan suojaksi.



Juuri tuossa kuvan kohdassa minulla oli vaijeria varten muovinen klipsu. Siitä sitten putken alla oli muistaakseni 2 lisäklipsua, jolla vaijerin sai veityä etuvaihtajalle. Otitko etuvaihtajaa varten kiinnityspisteet? Voi olla, että osa ja reiät on kaikille samat, valinnoista huolimatta.

----------


## NikHa

Ilmeisesti on etuvaihtajaa varten, vaikken sitä ottanutkaan. Ihmetyttää kun toisellakin puolella on samanlainen, eikä noita muita piuhoja saa sitäkautta vedettyä mitenkään järkevästi. Viistoputken alla ei ole mitään koloja. kuvasssa näkyvät varjot on ihan testilenkin maaperää.. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TomiKoo

Kirjaillaanpa tarinoita omista projekteista, ehkä joku on kiinnostunut. Tällä hetkellä on siis kolme runkoa, joiden ympärille kasautuu kolme pyörää. Käytän mahd paljon osia ristiin ja koitan saada kolmeen eri käyttötarkoitukseen oman näköiset pelit. 

Esinnäkin on fätti, josta on tullut raapustelta muuallekin tälle foorumille. Felt DD30 vastahankittuna. Osia on vaihtunut tiheään tahtiin ja nyt alkaa olemaan jo aika hyvä. Hienosäätöä, fiksailua ja sisäänajoa on vielä edessä.



Toisena on Surly Instigator 2.0, jonka rakensin keväällä kohtuu hyväksi. Nyt on ollut mielitekona koittaa vielä 27,5 kiekoilla. Tarkoitus on myös jossain vaiheessa testata 26+ kokoisena, kunhan ensin opiskelen kiekkojen teon kantapään kautta. Hissitolppaakin tähän himoitsen, mutta en ole osannut päättää, minkä uskallan ostaa.



Kolmantena on Ragley Piglet 2, josta on tarkoituksena rakentaa kohtuu kevyt peli lenkkipyöräksi asvaltille 26 kiekoilla. Tähän hyödynnän muista ylijääneet osat mahdollisuuksien mukaan. Talvella tämä saa varmaan toimittaa myös nastarenkaiden kanssa lenkkipyörän virkaa.



Siinäpä lähtöasetelmat projekteille. Puuttuvat osat on aika pitkälti speksattu ja tilattu. Viime viikolla tuli pari lähtetystä, tänään tuli pari lähetystä ja vielä pari lähetystä olisi matkalla. Hetken aikaa mennään nyt keskeneräisillä vehkeillä, mutta niin, että joku pyörä olisi aina ajokunnossa. 


Sitten asiaan: Parina iltana olen puuhastellut Feltin osavaihtojen kanssa. Eilen sain jarrut vaihdettua, letkut pätkittyä mittaan ja jopa kohtuudella ilmattua. Tänään sain tuuskattua Ragleyn keulan uusiksi, vanha Fox 32 140mm vaihtui OnOne MKM35 kuitukeulaan. Keula on A-C mitaltaan 490mm, joten geometria ei kauheasti muuttunut aiemmasta. Keulan kaveriksi passasi fätin mukana tulleet 70mm stemmi, 760mm kuitutanko sekä maastokäyttöön itselle hieman kapeahko WTB Volt satula. Satula tuntuu kelpaavan maantiehommiin aivan hyvin Sinisävyiset osat passasivat hyvin oranssiin sekaväritykseen!  :Leveä hymy:  Tuosta jatketaan jarrujen ja voimasiirron vaihdolla. Instigator luovuttaa vielä kiekot ja renkaiksi tulee 2,35" Schwalbe Big Applet, kunhan kusti polkee perille 9x100 akselin. Joo ja nuo yläputken jesarit lähtee kanssa...  :Leveä hymy:  Kuvan kunnossa punnittuna aika tarkkaan 12kg.



Jatkan huomenna aiheella Instigator ja 27,5 kiekot. Olis myös ajopäivä, lienee fätin jarrujen sisäänajoa tiedossa.  :Leveä hymy: 


EDIT: tiiseriä huomiselle, kiekot valmistuu... Ja näyttäis mahtuvan hyvin allekin!

----------


## TomiKoo

> Jatkan huomenna aiheella Instigator ja 27,5 kiekot. Olis myös ajopäivä, lienee fätin jarrujen sisäänajoa tiedossa.  8)



Jatkan, ko uhkasin. Kiekot kasautuivat 2,4 Ardenteilla ja kevennyssisureilla sekä XT pakalla. 

Tuntuu ajossa kevyemmältä, kuin edelliset ja vaakakin tykkäsi, että 300g lähti takakiekosta. Tuhdimpi rengas ja vannekehä siellä painon tekee, muuten on kaikki samaa. Täytyy näiden kanssa opetella litkuttelu kunhan saan aikaseksi. 

Käytiin myös poikain seurana eka ajelu loukkaantumisen jälkeen, eli noin kolmeen viikkoon. Virpiniemen 10km kuntolenkki ajettiin pienin höystein. Pisti kylkeen ja löi selän jumiin, muuten oikein kiva lenkki. Fätti kulki makiasti eikä kaverin White 2fat Pro aiheuttanut vaihtotarvetta. Feltistä ei mitään varsinaista probleemaa ollut moitittavana, joten pesu ja lähipäivinä uutta lenkkiä.

Iltapuhteina olisi rengasjumppaa Ragley alle, vielä vähän arvon mille kiekoille Big Applet laittais.

----------


## TomiKoo

Jatketaanpa yksinpuhelua. Ragley sai 35mm kiekoille Big Applet. Etusta ei vielä saanut paikalleen, kun etuakseli seilaa jossain Saksan ja Suomen välillä. Jarrut sain vaihdettua, läskistä yli jääneet Deoret passaa oikein hyvin tähän. Tuntuu äkkiseltään aika makealta iltalenkki-pyörältä. 



Instigatorilla kävin lenkin heittämässä, samoja tuttuja polkuja, kuin eilen läskillä. Instigator 27,5 kiekoilla on odotetusti kovempi ja ketterämpi ajettava, haastaa mukavasti aktiivisempaan ajoon. Todella herkkä ohjaus ja tuntuma, tuntuu vauhdikkaalta niin kauan, kun jaksaa vaan polkea tarpeeksi lujaa. Hitaassa menossa on taas raskaampi etenemään, kuin läski. Hieman jäi askarruttamaan, josko syssymmällä vielä koittaisi 27,5+ kokoista kumia alle...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kalleA

Jotenki tuntuu, että tosta Ragleystä tulee aika makee katupyörä :Hymy:  Ja eipä toi felttikää kovin ruma oo.

----------


## TomiKoo

> Jotenki tuntuu, että tosta Ragleystä tulee aika makee katupyörä Ja eipä toi felttikää kovin ruma oo.



Joo, kiitos. Täytynee yhtyä tuohon.  :Hymy: 

Otettiin tänään pojan kanssa yhteisajelua Virpiniemen poluilla, taisi tulla reilu 10km yhteensä. Testailtiin samalla lokareiden mallia Feltiin. Teippailin vaan kiinni jotain, mitä tallin nurkasta löysin ja hain paikkaa juomatauolla. Idea hyvästä on selvillä, toteutetaan lopulliset versiot, jahka tässä kerkiää. Siistimpää teippiä joutuu varmaan vielä ostamaan...  :mrgreen:  On se vaan muikea peli ajella, hienosti menee kivikot ja juurakot. Jos yksi pyörä pitäisi valita, olisi se kyllä fätti. Sopivalla setupilla menisi ihan kaikki tarpeellinen. Polkimet tahtoo vaan olla niin alhaalla, että hakkaa joka paikkaan paskalla ajotekniikalla.



Ragleykin pääsi vielä illasta koeajolle. Postityttö kiikutti iltapäivällä etuakselin, joten nappasin pelin pikaisesti nippuun että pääsin koittamaan. Vaikuttaa olevan sitä, mitä haluttiinkin. Kevyesti ja jämäkästi rullaa, tosi hauska heittää 5km pikalenkki fättiajelun päälle. Välityksinä 1x10 36t etuhampilla piisaa oikein hyvin. Tankoa voisi ehkä pari senttiä kaventaa ja pudottaa vielä alaspäin. Täytyy koittaa kääntää korokkeet stemmin yläpuolelle. Vielä loppu siistintä ja läpikäynti, jarrujen ilmaus jne niin tuo olisi valmis. Jotkut kevyet kurasuojat kyllä tämäkin kaipaa.



Näiden kanssa on nyt iltapuhdetta loppuviikoksi, sen jälkeen hommat ovat pari viikkoa seis. Jatketaan projekteja loppukuusta, siinä vaiheessa lienee jo viimeiset osatkin saapuneet.

----------


## nopsako

Vähän erilainen projekti. Mallia en ole vielä löytänyt, mutta merkki on Raleigh. Voimansiirron mukaan 1965-1970 on käytetty tuota 5-speed Allvit takavaihtajaa. Jos joku viisaampi osaa sanoa mallin niin olisin kiitollinen. 

Aivan ihana ajaa ja rullaa hyvin+pehmeästi ️

Tehty:
-uusi vaihdevaijeri
-ruosteet hinkanttu pois ja pesty. 
-renkaat pumpattu.

Tulevia tehtäviä.
-jarruvaijerit
-satula parempaan.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## harmis

> Vähän erilainen projekti. Mallia en ole vielä löytänyt, mutta merkki on Raleigh. Voimansiirron mukaan 1965-1970 on käytetty tuota 5-speed Allvit takavaihtajaa. Jos joku viisaampi osaa sanoa mallin niin olisin kiitollinen. 
> 
> Aivan ihana ajaa ja rullaa hyvin+pehmeästi ️
> 
> Tehty:
> -uusi vaihdevaijeri
> -ruosteet hinkanttu pois ja pesty. 
> -renkaat pumpattu.
> 
> ...



Mulla on projektin alla tuollainen samanlainen runko kippurasarvilla varustettuna. Muutin sen sinkulaksi joten olis ylimääräisenä 5speed pakka ja vaihtaja jos varaosiksi joku haluaa. Tänään kävin jo ensisavut ottamassa vaikka ei ole vielä jarrujakaan. Parinsadan metrin ajon jälkeen toinen kampi irtosi, tai siis se kiilatappi petti joten päätin hankkiutua mokomista eroon. Kaikkitietävä pyöräkansa varmaan osaa sanoa käykö tämä keskiö nykyisen irtokuulalaakerisysteemin tilalle? http://www.bikeshop.fi/122_5_68_Kesk.../pEBBUN26B23X/

----------


## nopsako

Todellakin kiinnostaa varaosat. Eihän sitä koskaan tiedä koska joku lasahtaa. Laitappa privalla paljonko oot vailla. Jossakin kuvastossa oli, että noihin tuli mukana molemmat tangot. Ebaystä tilasin alkuperäisen satulan ja -89 vuosimallin cycling cap by raleigh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## juhe

> käykö tämä keskiö nykyisen irtokuulalaakerisysteemin tilalle? http://www.bikeshop.fi/122_5_68_Kesk.../pEBBUN26B23X/



Jos oikein muistan noita leveyksiä, niin tuo on kolmelle eturattaalle. Sinkulalle sopii vähän kapeampi, joskin riippuu ketjulinjasta (ja takahaarukan leveydestä). Siis helpompi mitata vanhasta. Neliökanttisia on kahdella tavalla mitattuna ettei menisi liian helpoksi  :Hymy:

----------


## Läskimasa

> Tulevia tehtäviä.
> -jarruvaijerit
> -satula parempaan.



Käännä myös jossain vaiheessa jarrukahvat oikeeseen asentoon, nyt näyttää sojottavan jos ei yläviistoon niin melkein.

----------


## harmis

> Jos oikein muistan noita leveyksiä, niin tuo on kolmelle eturattaalle. Sinkulalle sopii vähän kapeampi, joskin riippuu ketjulinjasta (ja takahaarukan leveydestä). Siis helpompi mitata vanhasta. Neliökanttisia on kahdella tavalla mitattuna ettei menisi liian helpoksi



Siis mittasin tosta vanhasta ja oli 122,5 vaikka on yhdellä eturattaalla. Ketjulinjan sain jo takanapaa säätämällä ja rihtaamalla sinkulalle sopivaksi mutta voihan sitä säätää lisää jos tarve vaatii. Lähinnä mä mietin että kai nuo kierteet käy. Brittikierre lienee kyseessä kun kerta raleigh on merkki :-)

----------


## nopsako

> Käännä myös jossain vaiheessa jarrukahvat oikeeseen asentoon, nyt näyttää sojottavan jos ei yläviistoon niin melkein.



Samalla oli tarkoitus kääntää kahvat oikeaan asentoon. Kohta tolla ei enää raski edes ajaa ku kaikki on tiptop. Vähän ku museoautot, vain vappuna tunnin verran 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jukahia

:Cool: Tämmöinen olisi tuloillaan...

----------


## Iglumies

Just                        :Hymy:

----------


## zipo

Ai niiku teaser jo valmiiksi rakennetusta pöörästä.
Renkaista :Bud eteen ja BFL taakse

----------


## Jukahia

Oli pakko koittaa sopiiko Bud taakse, kun 82mm RD vanteella se EI SOVI... ja Bfl nyt edes... Fillari on viä pahasti kesken, kun shimpan 11 sarjaa saa vasta ehkä ensi viikolla jne... Jarrut on vielä saksassa... Ja putkiosat selviää kohta alkavalla lenkillä. Tai siis kannatin, tanko ja tolppa. 
Mut joo profiilissa on kuva Fattyn jarruilla ja takapään vaihteilla  :Vink:

----------


## Tank Driver

Uhkaa tulla nusseva.

----------


## kalleA

Näitä hienoja läskiprojuja ei voi koskaan olla liikaa :Hymy:  Hieno tulee.

----------


## lai

Vaihdetaan uuteen rengaskokoon. Tuli koeistuttua ja ajoasento ihan ok.

----------


## Jukahia

Projektin pohjat: 
On One Fatty alkoi tuntua että tämä on ihan kiva, mutta jokin muu paksu voisi olla minulle oikeampi. Ajan paksulla osalti kovia lenkkejä ja kovaa, mutta toisaalta sen täytyy tuntua myös mukavalta ja ketterältä kolmen tunnin jälkeenkin, kun ajetaan porukalla pitkiä lenkkejä...  halusin siis rungon joka on kevyt, jäykkä ja nätti  :Nolous:  + Geo, Bluton sopivuus ym. laskettiin yhteen...  Lisäksi se piti saada NYT ja 65mm kuitukiekot olivat THÖ valinta tähän raamiin, kun ne mahdollistavat paremman määrän "oikeita" paksukumeja pyörän perään. 
Ja onhan ne kevyet pyörittää + jäykätkin ovat... miinuksena kumit jäävät kapeammiksi, mutta tässä perässä se on vaan etu, enkä tänään suolla huomannut mitään eroa RD:lle ajettuihin lenkkeihin Fattylla. Siis imo kantavuus sama ja kumin vaimennus ym. ominaisuudet. 

Salsaa on nyt veivattu ekat 20 km vaihtelevassa maastossa... Kiviä, juuria, kuraa, kallioo ja pitkoksia. Aika maukas, jotten sanois. Vertailupohjana on Fatty, Surlyn Holy RD kiekoilla ja Hopen navoilla, joilla menty vajaa pari vuotta. 

Nyt alkaa hahmottumaan mitä laitetaan...

-Bud ei jää taakse, vaikka kiipeääkin tuolla hirven lailla ja on mukavan kokoinen muutenkin...Budi rapsii ketjuun kiinni ylimmällä rieskalla, mutta on tuo varmasti edessäkin hyvä. Taakse  laitan BFL:n nyt mutta voisi vielä kesäksi koittaa esim. Jim 4.8 snakeskin iä  tai jokin 4.6" renkula... 45north, GC jne... Mutta tarvitsee noista veivata paksukumi säikeessä vielä.

-  Renkaat jatkossa Taka_Bfl ja Etu_Bud, mutta taakse enemmän nappulaa, maks 1400g ja rullata pitää ois optimi.. Ja Koko max mikä sopii. 
- 32 edessä tuntui olevan hyvä, vaikkei takana vielä ole kuin 36-11.. välitys 32-11 riittää myös hyvin, kun kadenssi menee yli vasta 35km/h... Eli tähän tulee taakse rieskoja 11kpl joissa välit 40-10. Se että onko se XT vai XTR niin riippuu kuin nopeesti haluan palikat kiinni. Ja shimaanon haluan kun ei ole pitkiin ollut... + Mahkut ladata kaks vaihtoa kerralla ja se sormivaihto ominaisuus  :No huh!: 

- kuitutolppa setbackilllä (matkalla, Woodman jokin +200 g ) Jousto kiinnostaa enempi. 
- kannatin siinä 70-75 mm ja voip olla jtn 12 astetta tai alle.
- tanko kuitua CB:n 11 sarjaa min. nousu ja siinä 75 cm (tämä on tuttu ja sopivan notkee)
- jarrut on tulossa maguralta, ja vaan siksi kun oli niin halvalla ja tilasin samalla muuta... + semi kevyetkin ovat

Ajoin kahdella eri kannattimella tänään ja 60mm oli ihan OK, mutta 75 parempi asennolle ja painon jakautumiselle. Ja kuski on 178 cm / 82 cm saumaa jalassa... Lisäksi taivun ihan OK. Nyt jäi 2mm spaceri kannattimen alle ja noin oli hyvä, mutta jätän sen 15-20 mm säätövaroja vielä. 

Tiiä sitten kiinnostaako tämä jargon ketään, mutta tuos on kuva miltä se nyt näyttää kun on vähän testiä ajettu.






Ketjun ja kumin välissä n. 2-3 mm...  Mutta rungossa olisi tilaa n. 6mm kauttaaltaan.

Kysymyksiä: 
Se takarengas... ?
Onko joissain muissa kammissa eturieska kauempana... menee kyllä ketjulinja ihan vatuille jos kovasti tuo ulos, mutta ihan näin kysymyksenä... Nyt on -15 vuoden Sram X1 1000 ja keskiöhän on 121 GXP joka vaatii yhden speisserin jousilautasprikan/tiivisteen väliin.

----------


## GrafZeppelin

Tommasini ei ole vielä tehtaalta saapunut, mutta ketjuja ja pikalinkkuja sekä värikoodattuja vaijerinkuoria lukuunottamatta osat ovat kasassa:



Osien 100 %:sta italialaisuudesta on ollut pakko tinkiä polkimien osalta, koska samoilla ajokengillä pitää mennä muillakin pyörillä ja chain catcherin osalta, koska Campan cc:n väri ei täsmää enkä pystynyt mitenkään perustelemaan itselleni sen hintaeroa aasiabulkkiin. Toivottavasti pyörän sielu ei kuitenkaan karkaa näistä myönnytyksistä huolimatta  :Cool: .

Sen verran pääsin tekemään jo arviota lopullisesta painosta, että haaveet 8 kiloisesta retropyörästä voi hylätä, mutta 8,5 kilon alitus taitaa täpärästi onnistua, jos rungon paino vastaa suunnilleen valmistajan ennakkoilmoituksia. Modernimmilla putkiosilla ja kevyemmällä satulalla tässä oltaisiin jo lähellä kasikiloista, mutta nyt haluan asettaa estetiikan painon edelle ja keventelyt tehdään sitten muilla pyörillä.

Ja lopuksi Toni & Tonille suuret kiitokset laadukkaasta kiekkojen kasaustyöstä!

----------


## kuovipolku

Vasta virhe tekee täydelliseksi! 

Jos projekti olisi minun, en usko että rungon saapumista odottaessani malttaisin olla ottamatta noita osia esille vähintään joka toinen päivä...

----------


## adrianus

Uskaltaakohan ton vaijerikiinnikkeen sahata/viilata tosta pois? Pitäis saada toi lukko kiinni runkoon. Kyseessä teräsrunko (Surly Ogre).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Sirkkeli

Vanhaan ratsuun uutta eloa, kupit+laakerit ja stemmi, hyvä tapered keula, setback tolppa ja söpö punanen clamppi. Jarruja, takavaihtajaa ja grippejä kaipais vielä.

----------


## Antza44

Jukahia onko Salsasi M kokoa? Pajon painoa kuvan setupissa?
Miten paljon alu Beargreasen keskionseutu/perä antaa periksi, kun kampi on alhaalla, pyörä pikkasen kallellaan ja antaa jalalla painoa polkimeen? 

Oma -15 Mukluk saa Chainstay/ketjua huomattavasti painettua kumia kohti. 

GC takana 80mm vanteella 110mm leveä ja siihenkin saa painettua ketjun kiinni 1X10 pienimmällä vaiteella. Kammet X5 ja isompiratas käytössä. Lepo asennossa tilaa ketjuun reilusti. Myös putkelta ajettaessa ottaa ketju kiinni, kun runko elää. Runkoon asti kumi ei yllä ajossakaan. Louta kapea yksilö ja oma leveämpi Budkin mahtuu runkoon, mutta tuo putkelta ajo alkaa ottamaan ketjuihin jo muillakin, kuin pienimmällä vaihteella.

Ps. GC yksiloni oli aikas painava 1.52 Kg

----------


## Jukahia

Salsa on M-kokoinen. Painosta en tiedä vielä ja matkalla ovat osatkin, joten punnitsen kun on lopullinen paketti kasassa... 

Runko joustaa/ rengas vs chainstay väli elää n. 2-3 mm kun oikeen kammen päällä hytkyy ja vaikka runttaa kuinka putkelta ei rengas ota runkoon kiinni. Tuntuu ihan ok jäykältä salsan runko varsinkin fattyn jälkeen, joka on niin sanotusti pehmeempi runko...

----------


## GrafZeppelin

> Vasta virhe tekee täydelliseksi! 
> 
> Jos projekti olisi minun, en usko että rungon saapumista odottaessani malttaisin olla ottamatta noita osia esille vähintään joka toinen päivä...



Pakko tunnustaa että tuohon osien päivittäiseen sivelyyn tulee syyllistyttyä. Samalla mielessä väijyy kauhuskenaariot jossa dhl:n trukki ajaa vastavalmistuneen rungon yli tai koko firma menee konkkaan ja runko ei saavu koskaan... Odottavan aika on tosiaan pitkä.

----------


## LJL

> Pakko tunnustaa että tuohon osien päivittäiseen sivelyyn tulee syyllistyttyä.



Samaa ongelmaa ollut viime aikoina myös täällä...  :Vink:  Ohessa pari uutta räpsyä omasta 26" Ghost Lector Pro täpäriprojektista. Suurin osa komponenteista tuli jo, takajarrua ja muutamia muita pikkukilkkeitä vielä joutuu vielä odottelemaan viikon tai kaksi. 

Kampiosastolle uuden rungon sallimat Q156 XX1:t, tällä kertaa Sramin omalla 32t direct mount -rieskalla. Ainakin alkuun mennään noinkin pienellä etulimpulla, tiedän kokemuksesta että esim. 36t ja luultavimmin myös 34t eturatas ja 11-36 takapakka on liian kireä omille vellijaloille esim. Tahkon kahdella kierroksella, jota matkaa varten tätä pyörää olen lähinnä ajatellut. 



Satulatolpan kiristäjä on Carbon-Ti:n 34,9mm, kevyt ja ennen kaikkea kaunis  :Hymy: 



Putkiosastolla olen viime vuosina suosinut Ritcheyn WCS:ää, mutta nyt päätin vaihtelun vuoksi kokeilla 3T:n tuotteita. Stonga on 740mm Team 9 asteen sweepillä, stemmi 80mm Arx Team, jonka uskoisin tulevan 6 asteen miinuskulmaan, runko vaikuttaa sen verran korkealta.  



Satulatolppa on 350mm pitkä 3T Stylus Team 25mm setbackillä, satula Tune Komm Vor mustilla decalseilla. Ovaalikiskot eivät valitettavasti istu tuohon 3T:n tolppaan ilman pientä sirkkelöintiä/viilausta, mutta sen pitäisi olla pikkujuttu (tarkoitus on siis smirgelöidä tolppaa, ei kiskoja!  :Vink:  ) 



Rengasosastolle Onzan 26x2,25" Canikset.. Oli pakko hankkia ne skinwallit  :Leveä hymy: 



Aikaisemmasta pyörästä jääneitä Avidin XX:ä en enää kelpuuttanut tähän pyörään, joten tilalle tuli Formulan R1:set. Levyt on valmiiksi Formulat joten pitäisi istua kokonaisuuteen. Takajarru on vielä matkalla.



Etukiekko meni eilen Fillariosaan 15mm etuakselikonvertointiin, saa nähdä saavatko toimimaan Kanadasta tilatun konversiokitin DT Swissin 190 -navalle, jota ei ole siis suunniteltu kuin 9mm pikalinkulle. Kun loput osat tulevat, pääsee niputtamaan, kauan odotetulle maastolenkille ja ehkäpä johonkin kisoihinkin vielä tällä kaudella!

----------


## antti022

Silkkaa erotiikkaa nuo LJL:n kuvat. Innolla odotellaan kuvia valmiista rojektista. Skinwall Canikset tulee olee hieno kirsikka kakun päälle!

----------


## LJL

Tänks! Oon ajatellut sen niin että kun kerran jotakin rakennetaan, niin rakennetaan erotiikkaa. Jotain uusia osia mistä en jaksanut vielä ottaa kuvia, on mm. ESI:n punaiset Chunkyt, Jagwiren punainen takavaihtajankaapeli/-kuorisetti, cuituspacerit kaulaputkeen, DT Swissin RWS 9mm pikalinkku taakse (kahva stemmaa edessä olevaan 15mm läpiakselin kahvaan), Syntacen kevyt ja logoton kävyn alumiinikorkki.. Ja jotain. Ai niin ketjuksi 10spd Sram XX.

Wanhastaan löytyy siis toi Ghostin runko, DT Swissin 100mm iskarit eteen ja taakse, kiekot DT Swiss 190 + Aerolitet + Stanin Alpinet, 10spd XX takavaihtaja + grippari, XX 11-36 takapakka, eteen ShiftUp ketjunohjuri (jota täytyy hieman modifioida tuolle Sramin offset-eturattaalle), taisi siinä tulla tärkeimmät mainittua.

Painoa en ole miettinyt oikeastaan yhtään, mutta eiköhän se jää alle 10kg mikä riittää itselle.

----------


## Hösö

Oliko missä se tykkää-nappi?

Jumalavita! Kohtuu komiata!  :Hymy:  Ainoa mikä tuottaa välittömän laattareflexin on noi valakokylykirenkaat mitkä tuntuu olevan muodissa, mutta minkäs teet...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## LJL

Skinwallit on niinkuin...



Toiset rakastaa ja toiset inhoaa  :Vink:

----------


## S.S

> Oliko missä se tykkää-nappi?
> 
> Jumalavita! Kohtuu komiata!  Ainoa mikä tuottaa välittömän laattareflexin on noi valakokylykirenkaat mitkä tuntuu olevan muodissa, mutta minkäs teet...



Samaa mieltä renkaista, mutta tosiaan makuasioita. Itselle sitä pyörää kuitenkin rakennetaan... LJL, onko joku tietty syy, minkä takia tulee 1x10 eikä päivitys 1x11? Tietysti, jos vanha voimansiirto kunnossa, niin mikäs sitä lähteä päivittämään.

----------


## LJL

Täytyy tunnustaa että budjetti on suurimpana syynä. Valmiiksi löytyy hyvä ja kevyt 10sp takavaihtaja, grippari, pakka ja niille sopiva vapaaratas. Muuten kaikki nämä osat olisi joutunut päivittämään, paljonkohan olisi tullut lisähintaa.. Voi olla ettei 500€ olisi riittänyt. Ainahan sitä voi kaivaa vielä 500, ja vieläkin yhdet 500 mutta kun vaimo alkaa sitten siitä hiiltyä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

LJL:n Ghost on kyllä erityisen maukas!

----------


## LJL

On sekin kai mahdollista, että kokonaisena pyöränä se on aivan saakelin ruma  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## rautajalka

Nuo LJL: n kuvat lähentelevät jo taidetta. Eipä taida rumaa pyörää tulla...

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> On sekin kai mahdollista, että kokonaisena pyöränä se on aivan saakelin ruma



Voi asian kääntää siinä tapauksessa niin että pyörä on todella härskin näköinen kun osat ovat pelkkää pornoa.

----------


## Jukahia

Salsa Beargrease II sai tänään uuden tekniikan ja pitkälti lopullisen muodon. Tanko ja renkaat varmaankin tulevat vaihtelemaan, mutta muuten lukitaan tähän. 

Vaihteistoksi tuli XTR 11 speed, eli 40-11
Polkimet XTR
Jarrut ovat Maguran MT 2 / levyt ovat ashima 185/140 mm


Kammet rikkovat muuten aikas köykäsen linjan, mutta aluksi en ollut edes varma, jäänkö 1x vaihteistoon niin en panostanut niihin kovasti. Mutta nyt sillä ajelleena olen tyytyväinen ja päivittelen niitä jos tarpeelliseksi näen. Lisäksi bcd 94 rieskoja on ainakin vielä aika harvalla valmistajalla. 


Oli pakko käydä heti illasta testilenkillä ja Shimano yllätti hiljasuudellaan ja vaihdon nopeudella. Lisäksi pykäliä kun saa 1-2 suorilta painettua sisään/ 1-4 kevyemmäksi niin pykäliä on todella nopea ja kevyt vaihdella. Takavaihtajan kytkin on hyvä, sillä ketju ei heilu mihinkään vaikka kuinka ryskää menemään VS. Fattystä lainassa ollut Sram X5, jossa ketju pääsi hakkaamaan chainstayn maaliin kolon jo... 


Vaihtajalla on ohut panta jolla se tulee tankoon kiinni, joten sen saa haluamalleen kohdalle helposti, enkä usko että tulen kaipaamaan sen kiinnitystä suoraan jarruclamppiin. Eniten ehkä risoo Maguran jarruletkujen lähtökulma.. Uusi kannatinkin löysi paikkansa testilenkin jälkeen ja haarukan putki on nyt pätkitty sopivalle korkeudelle / sitämyöden tuo pino avaruudettimia on siirretty takaisin pelu-laatikkoon. Jätin kyllä 5+10mm renkaat vielä, kun minulla olisi tähän hieman "kevyempi" löysempi suora CB:n 11 kuitutanko, jos kyynärpää kaipaa parempaa joustoa, niin on varaa passata tuota 15mm nousua vs. suora tanko. 

Koko komeudessaan soon noin... 


... Painosta en osaa sanoa mitään kun ei ole kunnon vaakaa, mutta mittaan kun moinen vastaan tulee... Kiekot on alle 2kg, renkaat on 1,52 ja 1,46 kg jne... will se mihin se nousee... "isot" kumit tulee ainakin olemaan.

----------


## Iglumies

Pajalle punnitukseen, niin saadan katsottua paino kohdalleen  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Pajalle punnitukseen, niin saadan katsottua paino kohdalleen



REPS  :Leveä hymy:  Loistava taulu. Tuubirenkaan vaihto on hinnoiteltu euromääräisenä, haisteleeko tuubimiehet liimaa vai eikö niillä muuten ole "normaalia valuuttaa"..?

----------


## Jukahia

Pajalla käyty ja salsa punnittu... meinas mennä tiukalle kun vaaka näytti aluksi 12,02 kg mutta ketju kun lyhennettiin sopivaan mittaan ja harjattiin renkaista suurimmat savet pois niin mittari näytti 11,99 kg.  :Cool: 
Tämäkin siis polkimineen, paksulla satulalla ja renkuloilla ns. ajokunnossa jolla ruopastiin 20km kauppia het perään.

...enkä vienyt kalajaa huoltoukolle  :Nolous:

----------


## Iglumies

Ja hyvin kulki, aluks tuli perässä ja lopussa meni jo edellä.

----------


## zipo

Alurunkoiset fläsät saa bygattua suht kevyiksi ilman konkurssia.

----------


## nopsako

Auttakaa!! Onko kellään laatikkojen kätköissä hyväkuntoista SHIMANO POSITRON vaihdevaijeria, 1200mm, 1300mmkin vois toimia. Hitto, että ovat kiven alla..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Juuno

Tarvitsetko nopsako pelkän langan vai kuorenkin. Sellainen muistikuva on, että minulla olisi kotona ainakin pelkkä lanka (sehän on joku pps-lanka/vaijeri?). Se on käyttämätön ja muistaakseni kyllä aika pitkä. Koitan löytää ja tarkistaa.

----------


## nopsako

Koko setti. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Juuno

Kun pääsen illalla kotiin, niin etsiskelen vähän. Laitan viestiä jos löytyy.

----------


## nopsako

Loistavaa ja kiitos. Ostin 1500mm setin epähuomiossa. Ylimääräistä mutkaa tuli ihan kiitettävästi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Juuno

Ei löytynyt kuin 1620 pitkät kuorineen ja yksi vielä pidempi pelkkä lanka. Onnea etsintään.

----------


## bouncer

Kyselisin tässä, kun ajattelin rakentaa ensimmäistä täpäriä halvalla. Ajattelin käyttää käytettyjä/ uusia osia mitä on itellä jäännyt varastoon, kun olen päivittänyt jäykkäperästä. Niin kyselisin tekeekö tällä rungolla mitään? 
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/c...3801/wg_id-276 
ihan omaksi iloksi poljen metsässä ja mudassa =)

----------


## Tank Driver

Harva siellä muitten mieliksi. Kyllähän tuon ympärille aika hintaviakin pelejä on kasattu. Ja käsittääkseni ihan suosittu/pidetty runko. Minä kyllä katselisin iskarillista runkoa. Fillaritorin tarjonta kannattaa myös tarkastaa.

----------


## bouncer

Oon sieltä katsellut noita, mutta isoja kokoja ei oikein ole... pitäisi olla 21,5"-23" riippuen mallista.

----------


## nopsako

^^ kaverilla vihreä tollainen ja hyväksi haukkuu! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## harmis

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-T...ew?usp=sharing
Tuollainen tuosta tuli. Enimmät paskat pesty pois, 5v kierrepakka pois ja bmx-sinkularatasta tilalle. Jarruvaijerit ja palat uusittu. Ylimääräisiä osia muutama kilo poistettu. Vieläkin painaa kuin synti mutta kulkee vakaasti ja pehmeästi. Jarrut voisi päivittää joskus tälle vuosituhannelle. Kyllä toki noilla alkuperäisilläkin pysähtyy mutta ei kovin tehokkaasti.

----------


## fob

Piti saada soratiekelpoinen yleiskone rakennettua vanhoista osista. Rungoksi valikoitui Singular Gryphon. Talvella on tarkoitus haalia halpoja osia droppitankoversioon. 
 Eteen mahtuu 3" ja taakse 2,4" kumit. 650b kiekoilla mahtuisi 3,25" nakit.

Tyytyväinen lopputulokseen? Kyllä!

----------


## nopsako

Harmiksella siisti peli!! Kippuralla voi olla vieläkin pehmeempi kyyti kuin suoralla, mut onhan tuo hyvä ajaa!! Tuskin omalla nyt 30kmh keskareita ajellaan, mut ei tuolla jalkoihinkaan jäädä.

Tällaisen tilasin ajoja varten:


Aito 89-vuosimallin lätsä 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## harmis

> Harmiksella siisti peli!! Kippuralla voi olla vieläkin pehmeempi kyyti kuin suoralla, mut onhan tuo hyvä ajaa!! Tuskin omalla nyt 30kmh keskareita ajellaan, mut ei tuolla jalkoihinkaan jäädä.



Mä laitoin tohon mun peliin sellaiset välitykset että satasen kadenssilla kulkee n.30km/h eli sellaisella leppoisalla pyörittelyllä helposti 25 keskariin pääsee, jos ei ole suuria mäkiä matkalla. Niihin kyllä hyytyy sitten  :Hymy:  Työmatkakulkineeksi mä tuota kasailin. Päätin antaa vielä nahdollisuuden noille kiilatappikammille. Jospa ne nyt pysyisi kiinni kun vähän opiskeli kuinka ne kiinnitetään  :Leveä hymy: 
Ps. Osat tuli vissiin perille?

----------


## nopsako

> Mä laitoin tohon mun peliin sellaiset välitykset että satasen kadenssilla kulkee n.30km/h eli sellaisella leppoisalla pyörittelyllä helposti 25 keskariin pääsee, jos ei ole suuria mäkiä matkalla. Niihin kyllä hyytyy sitten  Työmatkakulkineeksi mä tuota kasailin. Päätin antaa vielä nahdollisuuden noille kiilatappikammille. Jospa ne nyt pysyisi kiinni kun vähän opiskeli kuinka ne kiinnitetään 
> Ps. Osat tuli vissiin perille?



Joo, tulivat! Loistavassa kunnossakin, joten iso KIITOS. Pitääpä käydä heittämässä vähän pidempi lenkki ja seurata nopeuksia.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jenkka

Pojalle (14 vee) ensimmäinen maantie. wilier la triestina. 

Runko Hollannista. Osat uutta ja vanhaa... Kustannusarvio 105 osasarjalla ja tiagran kammilla n. 550...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## WetWillie

Wiliereissä on sitä jotain😊

----------


## nopsako

Nyt on crescentti ajossa, mutta takavaihtaja ei tiputa ketjua pienille rattaille. Villi arvaukseni on, että vaihtajan jouset ovat kaput. Muuten suht kevyesti sormella avittaen menee isoimmalta pienimmälle. Nyt mennään sit 2 vaihteella, eli takaa 3ratas ja etuvaihtajalla saa vaihdettua huomattavasti raskaammalle. Onhan nämä ennen ollu iso runkoisia, sillä satulaputki melkein pohjassa. Ajoasento on kuitenkin yllättävän hyvä. Pitää kokeilla heittää joku 75+km lenkkiä ja arvioida sit uudestaan 

Satula vaihtuu pikimiten




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nopsako

Tuplaa pukkaa

----------


## FreeZ

Uusi projekti alkoi. 

Ensimmäiseksi puretaaan osa valmiista kokonaisudesta ja tehdään vähän muutoksia.

Voimansiirroksi tulee SRAM Force CX1 Shimanon XT 11-40 pakalla. Eturattaana 42t narrow Wide. Tankokin olisi tarkoitus vaihtaa kuituiseen, mutta malli vielä mietinnän alla. Vaa-an pitäisi pudota jo 7 alkaviin lukemiin ajokunnossa.

----------


## Jaso

C40 on edistynyt hieman vauhdikkaammin mitä uskalsin toivoa. Kiitos tästä sateiselle säälle jonka vuoksi ulkoleikit ja pidemmät lomareissut ovat jääneet vähemmälle.

Kiekoiksi tuli alle Campan Eurukset. Renkaat Michelin pro4. Osiksi on hankittu sekalaista campaa: kammet recordia, takavaihtaja super record, etuvaihtaja chorus ja kahvat ja jarrut athena. Ohjainlaakeri on record. Kaikki palikat eivät ole vielä kiinni. Tanko ja stemmi on nyt Cinellin Vai koska budjetti ei anna enempää periksi. Voipi olla että näilläkin pärkäilen hyvin.



Yksi merkittävä probleemi tuli projektissa eteen. Satulatolpan putki on harvinaisempaa kokoa 28mm. Tein mielestäni hyvät kaupat tällä mitalla olevasta Colnagon alkuperäisestä C40 hiilaritolpasta. Halpa hinta selvisi kun sain paketin: siitä puuttuu vastakappale satulan kiskojen kiristykseen. Tuon puuttuvan alaosan löytäminen on varmasti todella vaikeaa joten pitänee yrittää askarrella siihen raudasta kiinnike. Hyviä vinkkejä vaihtoehtoisista lähestysmistavoista otetaan vastaan. Tilapäiseksi ratkaisuksi on tulossa 27.2 tolppa 0.08 shimmillä mutta haluaisin tuon Colnagon tolpan käyttöön mahdollisimman pian.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LJL

Hieno Fossa!!

Kolnaakon tolppaongelma vaikuttaa ikävän epätoivoiselta... Oletko kysynyt suoraan valmistajalta?

----------


## Ihmekameli

> Yksi merkittävä probleemi tuli projektissa eteen. Satulatolpan putki on harvinaisempaa kokoa 28mm. Tein mielestäni hyvät kaupat tällä mitalla olevasta Colnagon alkuperäisestä C40 hiilaritolpasta. Halpa hinta selvisi kun sain paketin: siitä puuttuu vastakappale satulan kiskojen kiristykseen. Tuon puuttuvan alaosan löytäminen on varmasti todella vaikeaa joten pitänee yrittää askarrella siihen raudasta kiinnike. Hyviä vinkkejä vaihtoehtoisista lähestysmistavoista otetaan vastaan. Tilapäiseksi ratkaisuksi on tulossa 27.2 tolppa 0.08 shimmillä mutta haluaisin tuon Colnagon tolpan käyttöön mahdollisimman pian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Tuo tolppa on Selcofin tekoa, Ebaystä vastaava käytetty ilman Colnagon leimoja? Löytyy ennen pitkää, kun viitsii vaan hakea.
Yksi vaihtoehto on kysyä Velosportista josko olis pelastettu hajonneesta tolpasta osat, sieltä löytyi mulle sama tolppa koossa 27,2.
Kuvan tolpassa näyttäis olevan vääränlainen etummainen ruuvi, juuressa pitäis olla kuusiokanta jota pyöritetään avaimella.

Tälläinen pitäis olla.

----------


## Jaso

> Tuo tolppa on Selcofin tekoa, Ebaystä vastaava käytetty ilman Colnagon leimoja? Löytyy ennen pitkää, kun viitsii vaan hakea.
> Yksi vaihtoehto on kysyä Velosportista josko olis pelastettu hajonneesta tolpasta osat, sieltä löytyi mulle sama tolppa koossa 27,2.



Velosportista kysyin jo mutta ei auttanut. Samaa tolppaa näyttäisi löytyvän "WR" brändillä rapakon takaa. Eiköhän sopiva osa joskus löydy.

----------


## MRa

Eikös tuollaisia samanlaisia osia löydy monista muistakin tolpista?Tietty se alaosan kaaren muoto ja leveys voi vaihdella.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LJL

Projekti etenee, kännykkäräpsäys (= ei-erotiikkaa) tämän päivän aikaansaannoksista... Saa oksentaa

----------


## Jenkka

Pojan wilier valmis... Värikoodaus palikoissa ontuu, kun valmiina oli vanhoista irroitettua uutta/liki uutta 105 sarjaa. Eilen alkaneen loman kunniaksi asennusjuoman määrä oli näköjään hieman liikaa, kun näin päivänvalossa katsoo tankonauhoja....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## TomiKoo

Lähes kuukausi sitten raapustelin projekteista viimeksi. Väliin on mahtunut Legolandia-road trip ja vaimon järjestämä työleiri. Nyt niistä aletaan olla voiton puolella, joten pääsee keskittymään omiin juttuihin. Muutamia pikku päivityksistä on lipsahtanut muualle foorumille, lyhyesti kertauksena:

Felt sai mieleisen satulan ja lyhyille retkille laukun.



Tuon jälkeen renkaat ovat vaihtuneet Bud/Lou komboon, johon olen ollut varsin tyytyväinen. Alkuperäisillä 400g sisureilla paketti on raskas, mutta tubeles yritykset unohdin suosiolla. Katsellaan uusia kiekkoja hiljalleen, tavoitteena löytää 80mm kokoluokkaa olevat hyvät kiekot hyvillä navoilla.

Tänään puuhastelin kiinni Wolf Toothilta tulleet 28t eturattaan ja bashringin. Lyhyellä testilenkillä nyt vaikuttaa välitykset mieleiseltä! Eikä tarvitse enää olla aivan kusi sukassa, milloin matala keskiö aiheuttaa ongelmia kivikossa.



Instigator on saanut 27.5 kiekkojen ja 2.4 Ardenttien jälkeen Spessun hissitolpan ja siinä ohessa ohjaamon pikku tuunauksia. Hissitolpan käyttö on melkoista opiskelua, mutta mukavasti tuntuu pelaavan.



Tänään ruuvasin kiinni myös e13 TRS+ ketjuohjuri/bash paketin, joka voi olla minun tarpeisiin vähän overkill. Mutta sielläpä on sekin.



Instigatorilla lähdetään viikonloppuna Syötteelle lyhkästä matkaa katsomaan ja ensimmäistä kisakokemusta hakemaan! Jänskä nähdä, mitä siitäkin tulee.  :No huh!: 

Ragleyn ajoasentoa olen parilla lenkillä hakenut ja päädyin nyt tilaamaan samanlaisen, mutta lyhyemmän OnOne keulan. Katsotaan tuleeko siitä yhtään sen parempi, olettaisin kuitenkin ajon ja omaan silmään myös ulkonäön parantuvan. Muuten paketti tuntuu olevan aika hyvällä mallilla.

Kaiken kaikkiaan olen viime aikoina huomannut omissa pyörissä yleistyvän ilmiön, tangon korkeus tahtoo olla kaikissa laskussa ja menohalut kasvussa. Kehitys lienee siis menossa oikeaan suuntaan.

----------


## cool J

> Eikös tuollaisia samanlaisia osia löydy monista muistakin tolpista?Tietty se alaosan kaaren muoto ja leveys voi vaihdella.



Esim Dremelillä työstää sen verran että sopii, niin saa väliaikaisen ratkaisun kunnes oikea löytyy?

----------


## juho_u

Tämmönen löyty mökin nurkalta, 10-vuotta se on ollut ulkona mökin seinää vasten. Talvet tietysti lumikinosten sisällä turvassa (kukaan ei varasta, kun ei näe). Nyt toin mummon silmäterän kotiin ja ajattelin tehdä fillarin, jolla olis mukava käydä, vaikka kahvilassa pyörähtämässä.

Aika siistissä kunnossa, kun ajattelee, että miten sitä on säilytetty. Ketjut herkistyi brake cleanerilla ja TF2 voitelu teki ihmeitä.
Tanko oli kuitenkin ruosteessa

No, muistin että trekin vanha tanko on jossain jemmassa ja sehän löytyi. Oli vain turhan paksu... No avasi "vähän" vanhuksen stemmiä ja laittoi custom osaa :Sarkastinen: 

Kävihän se, tuli pientä ihottumaa, mutta se ei käyttöä haittaa.

Uusi penkki pitäisi saada käymään, mutta mistä löytyisi sopiva. En oo tälläistä kiinnitystä muistaakseni ennen nähnyt.

Huomenna uudet sisurit, vaikka eturenkaassa ilmat kestikin. Sen jälkeen sillä voi käydä, vaikka terassilla pyörähtämässä. Lukkokin toimii.

----------


## LJL

Jämi lähestyy ja projekti etenee... Saatan jopa päästä viivalle



Tänään ohjelmassa oli mm. linkun laakereiden läpikäynti ja huolellinen vaselointi (josko nyt menisi vaikka ensimmäiset 1000km ilman avaamista), ohjainlaakerin, keulan, satulatolpan, stongan, grippien, kampien ja polkimien asennus, erinäisten vanhojen irtopalikoiden ruuvaamista kiinni, takajarrunkin laitoin ja ihmeekseni totesin, ettei letkua tarvitse takaa lyhentää käytännössä ollenkaan. Keskiön alta ja takaa menee aivan ihmeellisen mutkan johon uppoaa näköjään koko letku. Huomenna olisi etujarrun asennus ja siinä on pakko täytyy lyhentää. 

Miten muuten Formulan R1:sissä hakeutuuko nuo jarrupalat ajamalla oikealle etäisyydelle..? Nyt laahaa koko ajan vaikka yritin painella mäntiä sisään. Pitääkö helkkari vetää dremelillä paloja pienemmiksi vai häh?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## miku80

> Miten muuten Formulan R1:sissä hakeutuuko nuo jarrupalat ajamalla oikealle etäisyydelle..? Nyt laahaa koko ajan vaikka yritin painella mäntiä sisään. Pitääkö helkkari vetää dremelillä paloja pienemmiksi vai häh?



Mulla toimis etäisyyden säätö hyvin kun heitin koko formulat mäkeen ja korvasin guideilla  :Vink:  ..

----------


## N-K

Kyllä ne siitä asettuu. Vaihdoin justiin omiin R1:siin palat taakse. Laahasi vaan eikä saanut keskitettyä kunnolla -> kovaa ajoa ja homma on nyt kunnossa.
Ei ne ehkä sovi liian tarkalle kuskille. Bonuksena voi nopeuden puutettaan selitellä sillä että jarrut laahaa.

PS. Hyvältä näyttää.

----------


## LJL

> Mulla toimis etäisyyden säätö hyvin kun heitin koko formulat mäkeen ja korvasin guideilla  ..



Heh, joo kyllä luin että skeidaa voi olla, mutta ostin kuitenkin kun oli aika halvat ja kevyet...  :Hymy:  Täytyy käydä ajamassa, ei se ole paljosta kiinni. Ilmaus voisi varmasti auttaa mutta ei ole tähän hätään ilmauskittiä

----------


## Jenkka

Vaihdoin takavanteen Jämiä varten ja sai taas keskittää R1 oikein huolella. Se vinkuminen ja laahaaminen on noiden kanssa tullut tututksi.

----------


## LJL

On mulla tossa yhdet wanhat Avidin XX:t, mutta kun niissäkin oli laahaamista ja vinkumista... Joskin vanhuuttaan. En olisi arvannut että uusien jarrujen kanssa on tällaista. Äsken taas yritin virittää takajarrua kohdalleen, myös sellaisilla Avidin "3D" säätöprikoilla (jotka tosin nostivat jarrupaloja liian ylös levyyn nähden), ei merkittävää parannusta. Ärsyttävää.

----------


## LJL

Ei saamari, otan dremelillä paloista pois, vaikka millin puoleltaan... Pakko saada jotain pelivaraa. Menköön sitten nopeammin palat vaihtoon

----------


## Kaatuilija

Omat Formula R1 Racing jarrut saa laahaamattomaksi vain kunnon herkistelyllä. Eli palat pois, jotain öljyä mäntien kyljille reilusti ja sitten pumppailee ruuvimeisselillä pitkään, kunnes liikkuu herkästi. Vie melko paljon aikaa, mutta tämän avulla jarrut eivät laahaa kuukausiin.

----------


## jame1967

Joo hieman on täälläkin ollut säätöö formuloiden kanssa . Ostin käytettynä R1 tai siis etujarrun ja takajarru tuli kaupanpäälle oli kuulemma jäänyt laahaamaan .
Etujarru on siis toiminut ihan ok , takaseen ostin letkun ja molempiin päihin huoltosetin , outo homma kun satulaan tuli vain männät eikä tiivistettä  .
Ilmaaminen ei onnistunut ihan laakista mutta nyt toimii ainakin toistaiseksi , toivottavasti toimii jämin ettei pelkällä etusella tarvi himmailla .

----------


## Jenkka

Sitten vielä kun kahvan läpiruuvi löystyy ja tippuu ajossa widduun niin luulet jo, että pääset noista lopultakin  eroon, kun varaosia ei löydy mistään... Mitä vielä bike-components "pelastaa" ja niin ovat taas formulat elvytetyt kohti uusia säätämisiä...

----------


## Tank Driver

Mulla on kahdet Vormulan jarrut, R1 ja T1S. Ei ongelmia, vaikka kilvan niitä ennustetaan. Hyvät, tunnokkaat, tehokkaat ja kevyetkin jos keveyttä nyt jarruissa arvostaa.

----------


## MacGyver

> Ei saamari, otan dremelillä paloista pois, vaikka millin puoleltaan... Pakko saada jotain pelivaraa. Menköön sitten nopeammin palat vaihtoon



En ihan ymmärrä, miten tuo voi auttaa ongelmaan...eikös niin Formulan kuin muidenkin männät säädy itsestään palojen kulumisen edetessä. Eli jos otat millin paloista pois saat vain millin ohuemmat palat.

----------


## kaakku

> Omat Formula R1 Racing jarrut saa laahaamattomaksi vain kunnon herkistelyllä. Eli palat pois, *jotain öljyä* mäntien kyljille reilusti ja sitten pumppailee ruuvimeisselillä pitkään, kunnes liikkuu herkästi. Vie melko paljon aikaa, mutta tämän avulla jarrut eivät laahaa kuukausiin.



Eikös tällä ohjeella taitaa saada aikaan vaan turvonneet tiivisteet? DOTilla voi toki tuota neuvoa kokeilla. IMO hornulat on ihan perseestä (tuleeko Italiasta mitään hyvää muuta kuin jotain nättejä maantierunkoja?).

----------


## LJL

> En ihan ymmärrä, miten tuo voi auttaa ongelmaan...eikös niin Formulan kuin muidenkin männät säädy itsestään palojen kulumisen edetessä. Eli jos otat millin paloista pois saat vain millin ohuemmat palat.



Joo ei paljon auttanut  :Leveä hymy:  Ongelma on siinä, että toinen mäntä on täysin jumissa. Kun otin palat pois ja painelin kaffasta, vain toinen mäntä tuli ulospäin ja toinen oli täysin paikallaan. Voi kyrpien takatalvi... 

Täytyy kokeilla tuota Kaatuilijan ohjetta vielä. Ei se pahasti nyt laahaa ja etujarru on priima.

----------


## Juuno

Minua joskus Formulan rx:ien osalta neuvottiin pysymään Formulan omissa levyissä, kun ovat ilmeisesti hieman ohuemmat kuin monen muun valmistajan.

----------


## Tmh

> Joo ei paljon auttanut  Ongelma on siinä, että toinen mäntä on täysin jumissa. Kun otin palat pois ja painelin kaffasta, vain toinen mäntä tuli ulospäin ja toinen oli täysin paikallaan. Voi kyrpien takatalvi... 
> 
> Täytyy kokeilla tuota Kaatuilijan ohjetta vielä. Ei se pahasti nyt laahaa ja etujarru on priima.



Suattaapi olla ilmaakin. Ja toki männän tiivisteet vähän jumissa. Tai molempia. Tai sitten kuun asento on vain väärä. Tuntuu sekin vaikuttavan Formuloiden toimintaan. Ovat erittäin krantut jarrut kaikin puolin. Ilman ilmaussettiä et kauaa selviä joten kannatta suosiolla sellainen hakea. Olikohan niin jotta Avidin kävi myös...? Ja palojen painelu kannattaa tehdä kahvan ilmausruuvi auki. Muuten kohta saat ihmetellä kun tangosta lähtee lakat yms. pois kun kaffa puskee nestettä sinne.

Kannattaa punnita pyörä Formulan jarruilla ja ajaa sitten vaikka Shimanoilla...  :Vink:

----------


## LJL

Oon ajanut 1,5km ja kokemukset ei oo hyvät..  :Irvistys:  Jos Avidin ilmaussetti käy niin hienoa, löytyy ja saan takajarrun ilmattua ennen Jämiä

----------


## twentyniner

Hopen jarrut antaa huoppia  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

Pinkbiken mukaan R1:set saa ilmattua Avidin setillä! Greit. Kävin kaivamassa syviä arkistoja ja löysin Avidin setin joten toivo on korkealla 

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Tech-Tu...sc-Brakes.html

----------


## juu-zo

> Pinkbiken mukaan R1:set saa ilmattua Avidin setillä! Greit. Kävin kaivamassa syviä arkistoja ja löysin Avidin setin joten toivo on korkealla 
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Tech-Tu...sc-Brakes.html



Saa tosiaan jos on tuo perusmalli. Avidin pro versiolla taas ilmaus ei onnistu, kiitos erilaisen pään.

----------


## duris

Omissa Formuloissa auttoi jumiutuneeseen mäntään kun piti liikuvaa mäntää sisällä esim ruuvarilla ja sitten paineli kahvasta. Kun jumissa ollut mäntä liikkuu edes vähän niin vanupuikolla voitelee DOTilla männän ympäri ja painaa takaisin sisään. Tämän toistaa muutaman kerran kunnes molemmat liikuu.

Kesällä itsellä toimi hyvin nuo Formula RX:t eikä laahaamista pahemmin esiintynt. Talvella oli sitten toinen juttu...

----------


## LJL

> Saa tosiaan jos on tuo perusmalli. Avidin pro versiolla taas ilmaus ei onnistu, kiitos erilaisen pään.



Mulla on etiketin mukaan tavallinen "Avid Bleed Kit". Eli ei pitäisi olla pro.

Kiitos durikselle neuvoista. Menen huomenna appiukon autotalliin säätämään, muutenkin hyvä olla yksi tunari ja yksi diplomi-insinööri tekemässä asioita  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mazza

Aiemmin rakentelemani ghetto-läski on pelannu hyvin. Rupesin kuitenkin katteleen siihen leveämpiä kehiä, jotta sais vähän leveyttä lisää renkaalle (3.8 Knard nyt 85mm). Ja sitten loppuu tila etuhaarukasta, joten tarttee tehdä leveämpi. Ja silloin on sama istuttaa läskin napa, pääsee samalla eroon vannejarrusta. Ja siitä se ajatus sitten riistäyty käsistä, ja nyt on 135/170mm navat ja 100mm keskiö tilattu. Tarttee vissiin ruveta rakenteleen jigiä...

----------


## Juhis1987

http://www.wiggle.com/verenti-moveme...sku=5360631137

Tilasin ko. pyörän työmatkapyöräksi. Kiinnostais mahdollisesti laittaa tuohon 1x10 vaihteet. En ole ennen pyöriä rakennellut. Mitähän kaikkee tarvitsee ostaa/huomioida että tuon sais tehtyä? Mitkähän olisi ns. perushyvät osat?  Kiitos jos joku jaksaa vastailla  :Hymy:

----------


## Iglumies

Tuo on puhdas sinkularunko, joten menee melko hankalaksi.

----------


## Jukahia

Reenaa kiekon teko napavaihteiseen napaan, niin saat vaihteita tuohon runkoon... Etsit vielä automaatti-navan niin niin ei kukaan tiedä mitään...

----------


## Juhis1987

Ok, eli en ala räpeltämään, kiitos teille  :Hymy:  sinkulaa alunperin halusinkin työmatkalle, mutta ajattelin että jos tuo ei nappaakkaan niin olisi mahdollista muuttaa vaihteelliseksi. Keskityn siis löytämään sopivat välitykset. Pyörähän ei ole vielä edes tullut kotiin asti  :Leveä hymy: 

edit. Niin no oishan tuo itekin pitäny älytä kahtoo että eihän tuohon saa ees vaihtajaa kiinni.

----------


## kaakku

Hitsauta siihen pajalla vaihtajankorvake tai sitten napavaihde.. mutta tuskin kannattaa moinen askartelu.

----------


## Leewi

> Ok, eli en ala räpeltämään, kiitos teille  sinkulaa alunperin halusinkin työmatkalle, mutta ajattelin että jos tuo ei nappaakkaan niin olisi mahdollista muuttaa vaihteelliseksi. Keskityn siis löytämään sopivat välitykset. Pyörähän ei ole vielä edes tullut kotiin asti 
> 
> edit. Niin no oishan tuo itekin pitäny älytä kahtoo että eihän tuohon saa ees vaihtajaa kiinni.



Jos toi oikeasti työmatkaan tulee, niin tarviihan se vaihteet jos et masokisti ole. Napavaihteet sopii tohon mainiosti, budjetin mukaan valinnanvaraa on paljon, olkoonkin levyjarrut vaikeuttamassa asiaa.

----------


## jame1967

Saitko LJL formulat toimiin ? Itse luulin saavani , mutta kuinka ollakkaan eilen aamulla piti vaihtaa takajarru .
Jämille pääsin vanhan kunnon hayes solen turvin .

----------


## LJL

Ei auttanut takajarrun herkistelyt, ei sitten millään... Toinen mäntä on niin jumissa ettei se käytännössä liiku ollenkaan. Ilmattiin huolella, pidettiin herkempää mäntää alhaalla ja pumpattiin jumiutunutta mäntää ulos, laitettiin jos jonkinmoisia mömmöjä siihen mm. silikonisprayta, vailla mitään käytännön vaikutusta. Siellä on pakko olla jotain paskaa sisällä. Saako männän ja tiivisteet vaihdettua itse? Se jumiutunut mäntä on juuri sen "huoltoportin" puolella, mutta ihan heti en keksi millä avaimella sen korkin saa auki.

Mulla ei ollut toista jarrua tarpeeksi pitkällä letkulla, joten Jämi mentiin tuolla jumittuneella/hinkkaavalla R1:llä. Sanoisin että non 50km eteenpäin ei enää kuulunut mitään ääniä takaa, joten se saattoi hakeutua oikeampaan suuntaan tai ainakin palat kului paremman muotoisiksi. Etujarru toimi letkun lyhennyksen ja ilmauksen jälkeen kuin unelma. Takajarrunkin teho oli hyvä ja kaiken kaikkiaan kokemukset siltä osin positiiviset. Meneillään on nyt miettimistauko, että mitä tuon takajarrun kanssa tekisi. Reklamointi vai huolto.

----------


## TomiKoo

> 



Jaksoi pitkästä aikaa tuuskata tätäkin. Viimeksi mainitsin, että olisi lyhkäsempi keula vielä tulossa tuon a-c mitaltaan 490mm keulan tilalle. Olikin, tilasin kyllä samanlaisen, mutta a-c mitaltaan 450mm kepukan. Noh, OnOne päätti kuitenkin lähettää 470mm mittaisen. Hoksasin virheen vasta, kun oli jo sovitellut ja modaillut keulaa, eli eipä tuota enää palauttaakaan voi. Niinpä nakkasin lyhyemmän paikalleen ja ajelin testilenkin. Vähän vaikea sanoa, onko se edes parempi. Satula jäi pari senttiä alas ja himpun taakse, niin oli ajoasentokin sopivasti pielessä. Aika ärhäkästi ohjaa ittekseen, jollain tapaa varmaan offset menee pieleen keulakulman kanssa. Katsoo nyt, kumman lopulta jättää paikalleen. Ajossa ero on isompi, kuin ulkonäöstä voisi kuvitella. 

Muuten sain jarruletkut lyhennettyä ja jarrut ilmattua, XT takavaihtajan ja Deore namiskan asennettua ja polkimiksi vaihtui vanhat 540 lukot. On se outoa ajella lukoilla pitkästä aikaa! Mutta säädetään vielä vähän ja sitten laitetaan tämä projekti valmiiden puolelle.

----------


## lai

Naapurin vanha Ögland pojalle koulupyöräksi. Alkuperäiset Nokialaiset joissa lukee"suomalainen laaturengas", kesti kun laitettiin ilmaa. Punaisen nokialaisen sisäkumin ventiilikumi oli hapertunut. Pumppulaatikossa oli pari varakumia :Sarkastinen: . Ilmaa renkaisiin ja kovaa ajoa. Ihan hyvä kesto tuollaisella punaisella 40v vanhalla sisurilla.

----------


## Jouko_T

> Ihan hyvä kesto tuollaisella punaisella 40v vanhalla sisurilla.



  Myy minulle!  Muinoin sisureissa oli luonnon kumia, ja ne myös pitivät ilman. Lisäksi pyörästä poistettua kumia saattoi käyttää kaikkeen sitkeää venyvyyttä vaativaan, kuten ritsan kumeiksi. En ole enää vuosikymmeniin löytänyt vastaavia tuotteita. Vaan tietääkö kukaan moisia?

----------


## rjrm

Sama kokemus. Lasten mummon vanhassa puörässä on sisurit 50-luvulta. Yhä ehjät. Ei oo tarve litkuttaa niitä  :Hymy:

----------


## lai

> Myy minulle!  Muinoin sisureissa oli luonnon kumia, ja ne myös pitivät ilman. Lisäksi pyörästä poistettua kumia saattoi käyttää kaikkeen sitkeää venyvyyttä vaativaan, kuten ritsan kumeiksi. En ole enää vuosikymmeniin löytänyt vastaavia tuotteita. Vaan tietääkö kukaan moisia?



Lupaan lähettää ton sisurin sulle kun kestotesti on saatu päätökseen.

----------


## Jouko_T

> Lupaan lähettää ton sisurin sulle kun kestotesti on saatu päätökseen.



  Joo, kiitti vaan kauheasti. 

Sodan aikana järveen uponnut Brewster kone nostettiin ylös 56 vuotta myöhemmin. 
Nokkarenkaassa oli vielä täydet ilmat.
Joten turha odotella tuota rengasta ennen vuotta 2071.

----------


## Mazza

Kun kerran navat ja keskiö on laitettu tilaukseen, niin kai sitä täytyy jotain niiden ympärillekin kehitellä.

----------


## jame1967

Tänään ilmasin jälleen kerran formulan r1 takajarrun , kun huomasin viimeksi että oli tihkunut jarrunestettä satulan ilmausruuvista . 
Väänsin sen tosi kireelle , ja vetäisin pirkanuraa vatulaan ja takaisin 40km ja kahva pysyi jäykkänä koko matkan .
Se on välillä tosi pienestä kiinni ennen kuin vika on selvitetty , jo aiemmin huomasin että vuotoja on satulan päässä , mutta en onnistunut löytämään vuotopaikkaa .
Satulan ilmausruuvissa ei ole o-rengasta niin kuin kahvan ilmausruuvissa , vaan ruuvin pää on kartio , näköjään pitää vetää kireelle .
Ainakin nyt toimi eli täytyy koputtaa puuta.

----------


## Jaso

Muutama sivu sitten raportoimani ongelma colnago c40 satulatolpan puuttuvan kiinnikkeen kanssa on edistynyt. Netistä ei sopivaa löytynyt järkihintaan joten askartelin viikonloppuna kiinnikkeen raudasta.



Osa saa muotoa



Sovittelua ja lisää hiomista



Maalattuna valmiina käyttöön. Sopivaa satula ei ollut vielä kokeiltavaksi.



Onnistuin työn tohinassa hukkaamaan etuosan pyöreän kiinnikemutterin. Hetken kiroilun jälkeen tein sitten uuden sopivan paksuisesta pultista rälläköimällä ja poraamalla siitä läpi reiän. Samanlainen tuli takaosaan. 

"Tein itse ja säästin". Kaunis tuo ei ole ja painaakin mutta pitäisi toimia tarkotukseen.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ohiampuja

Kiinostaisi luopua vaihdekahvoista ja asentaa vanhanajan vivut (tai vipu) 
Bike 24 niitä tässä myy, mutta kuinkas nuo kiinnitetään? Ei viitsisi alkaa titaaniin mitää poraamaan...

http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=...d=0;pgc=49:188

Tässä tämmöinen panta. Onko muita tapoja, ilman runkoon tehtäviä reikiä? Jos stemmiin laittaisi?
http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=...d=0;pgc=49:188

----------


## Plus

Fatboystä tuli projektipyörä... Hakusessa raakaa hydrauliikkaöljyn hajuista työkalufiilistä H.R. Gigerin hengessä  :Sekaisin:

----------


## TheMiklu

Ou jea!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## TomiKoo

Kiinnosti koittaa, millainen Instigator olisi jäykkänä. Noh, hyllyssä oli joutilaana 29" mitassa oleva OnOne kuitukeula, joka sopi mukavasti paikalleen. No, nyt on sekin kokeiltu. Kiekot ovat 27,5 kokoa.

----------


## Mazza

Tämmöstä.



Hmm, minkähänlaiset dropoutit sitä tekis? Miten vaihtajankorvake? Siinäpä seuraavaa mietittävää...

----------


## skithund

Tuli "hetken mielijohteesta" kasattua viikonloppuna elämäni ensimmäinen maantiepyörä. 29" peräjäykällä maasturilla tuli kuljettua vuodessa 3000km polkua ja asfalttilenkkiäkin, joten on aika testata myös hieman kevyemmällä varustuksella kuntoilua. 6.8kg tuli mittariin polkimien, pullotelineiden ja Garminin hilppeiden kanssa.

Näistä muunmuassa


Tuli tälläinen


Kuva eiliseltä lenkiltä, missä vielä tankoteipitkin edes vähän sinneppäin


Ajattelin vielä käyttää itseni ja pyörän bike-fitissä, ettei ihan heti tuu rikotuksi paikkoja.

----------


## Hösö

Millä spekseillä tuli?

Oma on 58cm runko, full105 osasaria, mavikin halapiskiekkoa ja zippiä=8.8kg

----------


## skithund

56cm, Ultegra 6800 osasarja+kiekot, 3T Ergonova pro tanko ja Pron stemmi. Stemmi varmasti vaihtuu bikefitin myötä ja sen osalta halvimmalla mentiin.
Punnitusmenetelmänä kuski digivaa'alle ilman pyörää ja pyörä sylissä.

----------


## Hösö

Piettääköhän vaaka ihan kutinsa?

kaverin kuituohjus d-a:lla hipolla ja blingillä 7.1kg...

Toi amx2 runko-keula combohan ei oo mikkään kevyt. Omat kö punnasin niin runko 1752g ja keula 399g, noissa ei mukana lakerihilippeitä ja tais olla ilman seatclamppiäki toi runko.

----------


## skithund

Vaaka pitää kutinsa, mutta menetelmä ei ihan taida toimia. Varmasti tulis ainakin kilo lisää jos punnitsee jollain järkevämmällä tavalla.

Pääasia, että on kevyempi kuin 29" maasturi ja että 85km lenkki meni heittämällä  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

Totta tuokin!

----------


## Hösö

Totta tuokin! 💪🏻👍🏻

----------


## nopsako

Nyt ei taas ymmärrä. Mun kasari crescent projekti ei valmistu, sillä en saa takavaihtajaa toimimaan. Ongelma on positron takavaihtaja. Vaihtaja vaihtaa nätisti isommalle rattaalle, mutta ku työntää kitka vivun eteenpäin ja haluais, että ketju palautuis pienimmälle rattaalle, eli 5-vaihteelle.. Vipu kääntyy, mut ketju pysyy paikallaan. Vaijerin löysäämiselläkään ei vaikutusta, vaan jää sille rattaalle mille vaihtajaa työntämällä asettaa. Ostin jo toisen samanlaisen ku ajattelin, että jouset väsyneet.. Eipä ollut vika siinä..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JackOja

^Onko sulla Positron vaihdevaijeri käytössä? Sehän on sellainen jäykkä tankomainen eikä vaijeri. Kuullostaisi siltä ettei ole.

----------


## nopsako

Sori, pianolanka -vaijeri on käytössä. Pitääkö ketjun palautua itsestään pienimmälle rattaalle vai siirtääkö "vaijeri" sen? Ei vaan avaudu tuo systeemi mulle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mazza

Indeksoitu vaihtaja, pitää työntää pienemmälle rattaalle.

----------


## nopsako

> Indeksoitu vaihtaja, pitää työntää pienemmälle rattaalle.



Onko vinkkejä miten se tapahtuu? Sormella työntäminen kohtuu ärsyttävää ajossa  onko "vaijeri" jäänyt liian löysälle vai mitä ihmettä? Kevyesti se toimii toiseen suuntaan ja vivusta kääntämällä takaisin päinkin, mut vaihtajassa ei tapahdu mitään, eli vaijeri liikkuu, mut vaihtaja vaan yhteen suuntaan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mazza

Puuttuuko vaihtajasta kuoren lukitseva sokka?

----------


## nopsako

Ei puutu. Kuori pysyy paikoillaan, mut ongelma on se, että ku vipua työntää niin vaijeri kyllä liikkuu, mutta vaihtaja ei, ainakaan sillai, että ketju liikkuisi takaisin pienimmälle rattaalle. Voiko asia olla niinkin yksinkertainen, että vaijeri on liian löysällä ja se pääsee liikkumaan siinä metalliklipsussa? Vaikka toiseen suuntaan toimiikin. Aika nolo juttu jos tosta kiinni 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mazza

Mites se ny sitte menikään.... Muuten tuli ihan hyvä keskiömuhvi, mutta syöttö oli vahingossa 22tpi eikä 24tpi.... Ens kerralla sitte vähän huolellisemmin?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## nopsako

Nyt löytyi vika! Tee se itse-miehenä ajattelin loogisesti, että positron kuorissa kun pitää olla molemmat päät tallessa niin miks en lyhennä keskeltä ku korvaavaa ei saa mistään. Tästä seurasi se, että takaisin päin työnnettäessä juurikin leikkaussauma vaan kasvoi ja vaihteet jäi vaihtumatta. Siihen asti ku löydän oikean kuoren niin liimaus+teippaus patentti toivon mukaan kestää. Nyt on onneksi 8/10 vaihteesta käytössä  

Käsittämättömän hyviä nuo vanhat retkipyörät on ajaa!! ~30kmh keskarit saavuttaa suht helposti, vaikka kumetkin on luokkaa 35mm bilteman halvimmat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## seppony

> Kiinnosti koittaa, millainen Instigator olisi jäykkänä. Noh, hyllyssä oli joutilaana 29" mitassa oleva OnOne kuitukeula, joka sopi mukavasti paikalleen. No, nyt on sekin kokeiltu. Kiekot ovat 27,5 kokoa.



Tämä tuli koeajettua ja mainioksi todettua. Tämä myös poiki todeksi oman ajatuksen Whiten maasturin muuttamisesta Crosshybridiksi. Hävitin Cyclon kun ja Wanha raihnainen ukko ei kipeille käsille voi varata painoa ja pitää ajaa hassun pystyssä. Polte ajamiseen ei kuitenkaan kipujen myötä ole kadonnut minnekkään ja siitä ajatus tähän hauskaan projektiin sitten lähti. Tällä nyt heitetään pidemmät lenkit ja jos himottaa poiketa polulle niin vaikka vaan kiekkojen vaihto tai koko joustokeula ja siinä ei aikaa tärväänny kun kelpaa jo maastoonkin. Kiitokset vaan Tomille avusta sekä osien hommaamisesta.

----------


## seppony

Projekti voidaa katsoa valmiiksi. 1X10 ja suojakehän tein entisestä isoimmasta hammasrattaasta rälläkällä ja hiomalaikalla. Eipähän sotke lahkeita kaupunkipyöräilyssä.

----------


## Mazza

Tämmönen tyhjän rungon ympärille rakenneltu retropeli rupiaa olemaan valmis. Vielä menee navat, satula ja polkimet vaihtoon.




Paksumpi rojekti taas on suunnilleen tässä vaiheessa:

----------


## seppony

Tuli mieleeni että pitäisikö katkaista ketjua nyt kun on 1X10 ja etuhammasratas 32 piikkinen. Lyhensin sitä jo yhden lenkin verran mutta olisiko syytä lyhentää enemmäb. Suojan laitoin runkoputkeen kun tuntui kilahtelevan terävissä montuissa ja sillä tämä ajatus tuli mieleen. Kuvahan on tuossa pari postausta ylempänä joten en rasita osiota laittamalla sitä uudelleen.

----------


## SaamiBoy

> Tuli mieleeni että pitäisikö katkaista ketjua nyt kun on 1X10 ja etuhammasratas 32 piikkinen. Lyhensin sitä jo yhden lenkin verran mutta olisiko syytä lyhentää enemmäb. Suojan laitoin runkoputkeen kun tuntui kilahtelevan terävissä montuissa ja sillä tämä ajatus tuli mieleen. Kuvahan on tuossa pari postausta ylempänä joten en rasita osiota laittamalla sitä uudelleen.



Laita takaa suurimmalle lehdelle ja katso paljonko vaihtajassa on löysiä kiristyä vielä. Jos on reilusti niin lyhennä  :Hymy:  Tuolla se rajottava tekijä on, keveneeki vielä jos saa ketjua lyhkäsemmäks  :Vink:

----------


## Teme76

En tiiä mistä johtuu se ilmiö että toimivat pyörät viedään kaatopaikalla johtuuko  tuo ihmisten saamattomuudesta koska pyöristä on vaan kumit rispaantuneet. Väliin huomaa samaa ilmiötä vanhoissa käyräsarvissa sekä ennen sotia valmistetuissa Vaasalaisissa  pyörissä. Mutta kyllä mulle kelpaa vanhat pyörät niissä kun ei kummosta huoltoa tarvi tehdä ja taas rullataan eteen päin.
Ja maalin voi vaihtaa mieleisekseen jos on runko niin ruosteessa että sitä ei saa kuin laikkakoneella puhtaaksi.
Mutta kait ihmiset on rikkaampia nykyään😎

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TANUKI

Tälläinen tuli tänään pelastettua taloyhtiön roskiksesta. "Pyörivät" osat tuntuivat toimivan, mutta voimansiirto on täysin roskiskamaa kampia ja eturattaita lukuunottamatta. Runkokin on sopivan iso isolle kuskille, ja vielä horisonttaalisilla dropouteilla! Hiontaa ja maalausta edessä ja paljon. Kivoja värejä saa toki ehdottaa  :Leveä hymy:  Saa nähdä miten projekti etenee. Uutta maalia, sinkulaksi ja tangon vaihto ainakin edessä. Saa nähdä tuleeko mitään vai palaako osissa roskikseen  :Vink:  
Ps. Jos jollain on tietoa mallista sekä vm:stä, olisin halukas tietämään niistä  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## lai

> Uutta maalia, sinkulaksi ja tangon vaihto ainakin edessä. Saa nähdä tuleeko mitään vai palaako osissa roskikseen  
> Ps. Jos jollain on tietoa mallista sekä vm:stä, olisin halukas tietämään niistä



Oma veikkaus vuosimallista on muistojen perusteella 1975-1978. Tuollaiseen 10v Tunturi-retkipyörään ei riittänyt omat ja mummoilta ruinatut rahat joskus junnuna. Jos tuo runko ei ole ruosteessa jättäisin alkuperäisen maalin. Muutenkin rakentaisin alkuperäisessä hengessä 10-vaihteiseen retkipyörätyyliin.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Jaaha, syksy tulee ja talvea varten pitää haalia tekemistä. Kaverin seinällä on roikkunut kauan tuommonen vanha deehoo Cannari, eli Gemini. Nyt saatiin hierastua kaupat siitä ja talven aikana pitää ruuvailla siitä rymistin jolla testata vaikka jottain hissi-enskaa kun deehoo hommiin ei riitä pää eikä fysiikka.





Sitten piti kasailla tuommonen ajopyörä loppukaudelle kun menin läskikuumeessa myymään Prophetin pois. Eli ostin taas vanhan Cannari-aihion, samanlaisen kuin edellinenkin oli, -05 Profeetta.




Mulla jäi ex-Prohetin downgreidauksesta joutilaaksi 1x10 XT/XTR voimansiirto+jarrut, 100-140mm Talas ja putkiosaa, sekä emännän pyörästä realisoin Funn Xlrater kiekot. Puoli iltaa askartelua ja wanhus on ajossa.

----------


## TANUKI

> Oma veikkaus vuosimallista on muistojen perusteella 1975-1978. Tuollaiseen 10v Tunturi-retkipyörään ei riittänyt omat ja mummoilta ruinatut rahat joskus junnuna. Jos tuo runko ei ole ruosteessa jättäisin alkuperäisen maalin. Muutenkin rakentaisin alkuperäisessä hengessä 10-vaihteiseen retkipyörätyyliin.



Maalipinta on aika pahasti kärsinyt ja ruostetta useassa kohtaa, että ei hirveän nätti ole noin. Läpimätä ei kuitenkaan ollut, pintaruostetta ainakin näin pikaisella tarkastuksella. Purkaamisen ja hiomisen yhteydessä huomaa vasta onko siitä mihinkään. Edellinen omistaja varmaan pitänyt vuosia ulkona ajamattomana, sen verran pahassa kunnossa koko vehje on. Saa nähdä jääkö vaihteet jos saan alkuperäiset vivut&vaihtajat pelittämään  :Hymy:  Tanko menee joka tapauksessa vaihtoon, itsestä tuntuu kiikkerältä ajaa noin isolla backsweepillä.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Cnopm

Vanhan neukku(harjoitus-)kilpurin korjailuun liittyvä kysymys: Minkähän väriset tankoteipit oli sähkönsinisen HVZ Sportin vm. -73 sarvissa alkuperäisenä? Teipit sinä kuitenkin ilmeisesti oli, eikä tuppeja.

----------


## VitaliT

tommoinen ХВЗ спорт 73, joskus oli unelmapyörä

----------


## Cnopm

Käsittääkseni tuo kuvan malli on vähän uudempi. Jostakin 80-luvun puolivälistä, ehkä 90-luvun taitteesta. Rungon teippauksista ja penkin materiaalista päätellen. Tai mitä materiaalia se liekään, mutta nahkaa se ei ole. 

Tuossa itse asiassa täysin omaa vastaava pyörä: http://tourist.kharkov.ua/phpbb/view...p?f=31&t=49881 Joku pentele vaan on napannut tuosta orkkissarvet pois.

Ihan kelpo pyörä. Ei vian vikaa ole ollut vielä kahden yhteisen kesän aikana. Jotkut morkkaa neukkupyörien kestävyyttä, mutta itsellä ei ainakaan tämän yhden tapauksen perusteella ole pahaa sanottavaa. Kevytkulkuinen ja painoltaankin yllättävän kevyt. Erittäin hyvä... tai sitten en vain tiedä paremmasta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Janos86

Tuollaista tuli tänään hiukan aloiteltua, jokusen vuoden varastossa jo odotellut. 
Tarkoitus siis hiukan siistiä ja maalata pyörä. Budjetti mieluiten 0€ joten vain pakon edessä ostan uutta. 
Tällä hetkellä suunnitelma hitsata pieni repeämä rungosta ja sen jälkeen maalata koko runko sekä vanteet. Väriehdotuksia otetaan vastaan?
Lisäksi takavanne on hiukan kiero ja pinnat hiukan huonona joten katsotaan saako siitä vielä toimivan vai täytyykö etsiä uutta osaa

Josko tästä jonkunlaisen fiilistelypyörän saisi vielä

----------


## TomiKoo

Pläski-projektin ensimmäiset osat saapuivat.

----------


## TANUKI

Miten ihmiset on irroittaneet kiinteän runkolukon? Omassa projektissa on sellainen romu hitsattuna kiinni takakolmioon. :/ ´´Varoivaisella´´ voimankäytöllä se ei ainakaan irronnut. Hitsipilli ainoa ratkaisu?

----------


## Almarro

^ Itse lähtisin liikkeelle isolla laikkakoneella, saat ainakin nätimmän  leikkuujäljen aikaan ellei sulla ole plasmaleikkuria käytössä?

----------


## Juipp4

Dremelillä tai pienellä paineilma pörrällä leikkuuterää käyttäen...
Jättää vähän matskua vielä runkoon jonka hioo pois kun lukko on irti...
Isolla laikkakoneella vaikeampi vetää siististi irti, lähtee helposti rungosta matskuu myös.

----------


## TANUKI

Kiitokset vinkeistä! Hitsaukset eivät kovinkaan vahvoilta näytä ja tarkastelulla näyttäisi, että lukko olisi hitsattu vain ulkopuolelta kiinni. Kaverilta saan varmaan jonkun kokoisen laikan lainaan ja pitää katsoa miten käy.  :Hymy:  Muutenkin tälläiselle 2010-luvun pyöräilijälle 70-luvun pyörä on aika jännä kapistus. Sai jo huomata sen, ettei sitä pureta pelkästään monitoimityökalua käyttäen.  :Vink:

----------


## Avokid

Ei mennyt Trek kaupaksi kesällä ( piti vaihtaa jäykkäperään ) ja vuoden pääkisakin tuli keskeytettyä, joten päätin kesälomalla että nyt laitetaan pyörä oikein kunnon iskuun. Ensimmäisenä iskarit huoltoon ja tilausta eteenpäin. Roam 40:set kiekot löytyivät paikalliselta kauppiaalta, siihen päälle tubeleksena RaRa ja RoRo: paino tippui 900g, joista lähes kaikki kehältä. Passelisti Saksanmaalta sai uutta XT:n 1x11 settiäkin, joten eturieskat sun muut pois, AbsoluteBlackin ovaalia tilalle ja taakse uusi pakka, vaihtaja ja vipu. Tulipa samalla viilattua ekaa kertaa jopa ajoasentokin kuntoon. Stemmi kääntyi negatiiviseksi ja pari sentin spaceria pois välistä  :Hymy: 
Ei tuo mikään keijukainen ole vieläkään. Lokasuojien, XT:n trail polkimien ja reverbin kanssa 13.3kg, mutta eipä ole kuskikaan. Lauantaina näkee sitten Sappeella kulkeeko se mihinkään.

----------


## TomiKoo

Edellä nähtyjen kampien kaveriksi saapui runko. Keittiövaaka näytti S-kokoiselle rungolle painoksi 2979g (tolpan kiristin ja SS dropit) sekä keulalle ilman laakerikoolia 1476g.

----------


## NikHa

Rojektina pysyy näköjään hamaan tulevaisuuteen tämäkin. Tässä testailtiin mahtuuko. Teline on 80- luvun alun cressusta lainattu. Posti tuo joku päivä uuden telineen, polkimet ja Ice Spikerit. Talvi tulee.



Mahtuuhan se. Tilaakin on ihan tolkuttomasti. Pitää varmaan testailla vähän pienemmällä pullolla. Jos kokeilu onnistuu vois teettä reiät pulteille.

----------


## Juipp4

Poraa sopivat reijät ja tämmöisillä kierteet.
http://www.motonet.fi/fi/haku?q=Mutteriniitti

----------


## jame1967

Onkos kokemusta näistä yllä mainituista jenka niiteistä , piti joskus omaan runkoon saada pullotelineen paikka ja tuollaisia mietin tosin biltemasta .
Jäi kokeilematta kun myin rungon pois  .

----------


## Jsavilaa

> Onkos kokemusta näistä yllä mainituista jenka niiteistä , piti joskus omaan runkoon saada pullotelineen paikka ja tuollaisia mietin tosin biltemasta .
> Jäi kokeilematta kun myin rungon pois  .



On. Toimii. Biltema myy alumiinisiä, nuo motonetin taitaa olla kovempaa metallia. Pulloteline pysyy varmasti alsasillakin ihan ookoo.

----------


## TomiKoo

Meni yötöiksi eikä mitään kunnon kuvaakaan saanut otettua. Mutta asia selvinnee. Teipit ja renkaat sain esiasennukseen, eka kerta ikinä kokeilla ihan omia teippivirityksiä. Huomenna koeponnistetaan tubeleksena, jännää. Mukavan näköisesti mahtui kumpikin pyörimään 1bar paineella ja jäi vielä venymisvaraa. Kiekotkin olivat pysyneet suorana ekat lenkit. Jospa huomenna olisi jo aika pitkälti valmista.

----------


## JackOja

> Ei kuvia, ei runkoa.



Joopati joo, korjataan tilanne...

Tuollaisesta espanjalaisen pajan (Cyclo Bicycles) titskuraamista olisi tarkoitus alkaa kasata fillaria seikkailulliseen sekäkäyttöön. Gravel grindingiin, syslorossiin, matkailuun, endurance-lenkeille ym...

Kampiveljesten ohjainlakru ja tuollainen mtb-stemmi löytyi jämälaatikoista, joten niillä on lähinnä mallailtu haarukkaa paikalleen. 





Kohtuullisen siistiä työtä tuo raami on. Tilatessa hieman pelotti kun ei tietänyt mitä on odotettavissa.

----------


## lai

> Joopati joo, korjataan tilanne..
> Tuollaisesta espanjalaisen pajan (Cyclo Bicycles) titskuraamista olisi tarkoitus alkaa kasata fillaria seikkailulliseen sekäkäyttöön. Gravel grindingiin, syslorossiin, matkailuun, endurance-lenkeille ym...



Näyttää hyvältä ja on taakse jopa paikka tubukselle. Mikäs keula on? Mustaksi maalattu titaani vai hiilari Lynskey?

----------


## 2cka

Tällainen tuli pelastettua, suunnitelmana olisi sinkuloida ja testata sellaista matkantekoa.

Mitäs muut on mieltä ajatuksesta?  Vai pitäisikö huoltaa ja ajella sellaisenaan? 


iLuurilla tapatalkista

----------


## SotkuPekka

Pitäisin sellaisenaan, putsaisin ja puunaisin vaan ja uusisin mitä tarvii. Eiköhän tuosta hyvä matkapeli tule.

----------


## JackOja

> ... taakse jopa paikka tubukselle. Mikäs keula on? Mustaksi maalattu titaani vai hiilari Lynskey?



Tarakan kiinnikkeet sai pyytämällä lisähintaan ja haarukka on Lynskeyn hiilaria... tai monella nimellähän tuota myydään, kenenkä lie alunperin.

----------


## TomiKoo

Projekti valmistui. Tai no, vielä puuttuu retkeilyvarustuksen kulmakivet (runkolaukku ja tangon feedbagit) ja tanko sekä gripit vielä vaihtuilee. 

EDIT: Virallisen punnituksen tuloksena 15,5kg ilman lamppua, gepsiä ja satulalaukkua.

Tässä muuan näpsy:

----------


## LJL

Todella eroottista!! Leevi & The Leavingsia siteeratakseni "en edes tiedä miksi kiihottaa / mua yhtä pitkä kuin leveä.." (pyörä)

Kampien, rattaan ja bashin harmonia on erityisen onnistunut.

----------


## Noxious

Ei jaksanu enää sähköcruiserilla ajella.. persus puutuu  :Hymy:  Tässä on vaan niin pienet dropoutit joten tekeillä "torque arm":it  :Hymy:  lisäksi 2.4" rengas meni ahtaaksi haarukkaan kun moottorivanne on leveempi.

----------


## Läskimasa

Tempasin tämän tuolta fiilistelytopikista tänne paremmin sopivaan:



> Aloitetaanpas uusi vuosi läskisuunnittelufiiliksillä: tämän vuoden läskitavoitteeksi aion asettaa itselleni Blackborow-projektin aloittamisen. Tarjolla olevat runkovärit eivät nappaa yhtään, joten vaihtoehdot ovat odottaa ensi vuoden värit tai maalauttaa runko omatoimisesti. Osia voisi alkaa keräilemään nurkkiin, mutta jonkinlaisia suuntaviivoja pitäisi varmaan ensin mallailla, mitä tasoa ja millä kokoonpanolla yms. Entäs mitä mieltä raati on: onko vaivan väärti kokeilla hiilikuitukehiä erittäin kunnianhimottomassa lyllertelyssä?
> 
> Projektilla ei ole kiire ja budjettia en ole edes miettinyt. Ajan kanssa varmaan helpointa bongailla alennuksia ja kerätä hyviäkin osia pienemmällä budjetilla.



Joko on projekti polkastu liikkeelle? Itteeni kiinnostelis myös kovasti tollanen Blackborow, lähinnä tolkun tukevan rungon ja reilun kokoisen takahaarukan vuoksi. Snowshoe 2XL:t (26x5.05) pyörii mielessä ja niitten ympärille kiinnostais rakennella talven aikana pyörä.  :Hymy:  Käytettynä ei näytä myytäneen kai ensimmäistäkään ja uudet maksaa liikaa. Runko etuhaarukalla napoineenkin alun toista tonnia... Saiskohan tuota kohtuuosilla nippuun parilla tontulla ilman renkaita? Lähinnä 90-100 mm kehät ja keskiö/kammet mietityttää.

----------


## Noxious

Dodi kulkee ja pysy kasassa  :Hymy:  Akkuja on vain puolet kapasiteetista kyytissä mitä cruiserissa eli 63V 5Ah. Kahtoopi sitte loppuja kun viimeistelee jos viimeistelee :P

----------


## nopsako

Nyt pitäis aloittaa kesällä ostetun old school maantiepyörän kunnostus. 

Pari kysymystä. Pyörässä on tubular vanteet. Renkaat osasin jo valita, mut ostanko myös 2puoleisen kiinnitysteipin, jtn kiinitysliimaa ja paikkausnestettä? Ja jotain muuta niin mitä? Tämä on uusi vuori ylitettäväksi.

Pyörässä on campagnolon 2x6 voimansiirto, joten mikä ketju ois hyvä? 

Kiitos jo valmiiksi.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TANUKI

Hiominen saatu valmiiksi ja seuraavaksi maalia tai metallilakkaa pintaan. En ole varma kumpaa. Näyttäisi rawinakin aika hienolta. Alkuperäiset renkaat ja sisurit ottivat 3.5baria painetta heittämällä sisään eikä isompia vuotoja tuntunut. Takavaihtaja tuntui olevan sökö joten tee-se-itse sinkulaksi varmaan jää. Mikä nykyketju vastaisi 2x5 ketjua? 8-pakalle tarkoitettu ketju meni aika hyvin mutta ei ihan pysynyt paikallaan.

----------


## GrafZeppelin

No niin.. päivitetäämpä tätä. 

Toukokuussa uuden rungon tilattuani vielä uskoin, että vietän elokuisen lomakauden uuden italialaisen teräsorhin satulassa. Italiassa varmaan osataan rakentaa polkupyöriä, mutta luvatussa aikataulussa pysyminen onkin sitten toinen juttu. Nyt viimein uusi runko on kuitenkin aloittanut matkansa kohti kotia, joten ensi viikolla voisi olla pyörä kasassa. 

Ajankuluksi voisin listata tähän kokoonpanon:

Runko: Tommasini Tecno
Haarukka: Tommasini Air
Ohjainlaakeri: Campagnolo Record
Stemmi: Tommasini (Cinelli) quill stem
Satulatolppa: Miche Supertype silver 27.2
Tolpankiristin: Campagnolo
Stonga: 3ttt Super Criterium Ergopower 2
Satula: Selle San Marco Regal Titanium
Tankonauhat: Ambrosio
Kahvat: Campagnolo Athena silver
Etuvaihtaja: Campagnolo Athena silver
Takavaihtaja: Campagnolo Athena silver
Jarrut: Campagnolo Athena silver
Pakka: Campagnolo Chorus 12-25
Kammet: Campagnolo Athena Ultratorque silver
Ketjut: Campagnolo Record
Laakerikupit: Campagnolo Record
Vaijerit: Campagnolo
Vaijerinkuoret: Jagwire champagne
Chaincatcher: Lifeline silver
Etunapa: PMP K023 silver 32H
Takanapa: PMP K002 silver 32H
Kehät: Ambrosio Crono 32H
Linkut: PMP T076 silver
Pinnat: DT Competition silver
Nippelit: DT Alu silver
Renkaat: Veloflex Roubaix
Pullotelineet: Elite Ciussi Inox
Polkimet: Look Keo 2 Max white


Kun ei nyt vaan mikään kuljetusfirman trukki ajaisi paketin päältä - niin voisi saada yhden lenkin alle ennen ensi kesää.

----------


## GrafZeppelin

UPS kävi päivällä ovella, soittamatta tietenkin. Illalla siten Vantaalle runkoa noutamaan, koska tänään piti olla kasauspäivä ja asennus-Camparit oli hankittuna.

Kotona paketti auki ja vastoin sovittua ohjainlaakeri oli jätetty prässäämättä... huomenna sitten Kalasataman kautta ellei joku tiedä 23 saakka auki olevaa pyöräliikettä...

----------


## twentyniner

Kyllä kökkökuidut ja muut himmelit jää varjoon. Kyllä se kaunis teräs aina vaan hyvältä silmään näyttää.

----------


## tirsintarsi

Vastataas vähän Devonin puolesta  :Hymy: 

Projekti on edelleen ankarassa speksailuvaiheessa, uuden tiedon ja useamman liikkuvan osatekijän vuoksi.

Itse olitkin jo niputtanut melkoisen mörssärin, vaikka talvikaan ei vielä ehtinyt tulemaan... Nyt voikin sitten sitä lunta odotella ihan hyvillä mielin, ei pitäisi pyörän jäädä hankeen makaamaan  :Vink: 





> Tempasin tämän tuolta fiilistelytopikista tänne paremmin sopivaan:
> Joko on projekti polkastu liikkeelle? Itteeni kiinnostelis myös kovasti tollanen Blackborow, lähinnä tolkun tukevan rungon ja reilun kokoisen takahaarukan vuoksi. Snowshoe 2XL:t (26x5.05) pyörii mielessä ja niitten ympärille kiinnostais rakennella talven aikana pyörä.  Käytettynä ei näytä myytäneen kai ensimmäistäkään ja uudet maksaa liikaa. Runko etuhaarukalla napoineenkin alun toista tonnia... Saiskohan tuota kohtuuosilla nippuun parilla tontulla ilman renkaita? Lähinnä 90-100 mm kehät ja keskiö/kammet mietityttää.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Itse olitkin jo niputtanut melkoisen mörssärin, vaikka talvikaan ei vielä ehtinyt tulemaan... Nyt voikin sitten sitä lunta odotella ihan hyvillä mielin, ei pitäisi pyörän jäädä hankeen makaamaan



Joo, niinhän siinä kävi, ei näemmä kuukautta kerennyt kulumaan.  :Hymy:  Vaikeaa pidätellä innostumista kun kuume pukkaa päälle, se on menoa sitten jos tilitilanne sen sallii. Mut nyt on mieluinen peli, mielenkiintoista päästä kokeilemaan talvisäällä. Toivotaan että ei nyt seuraavat 4 kk ole pelkästään pimeää ja märkää.

----------


## GrafZeppelin

Pyörä ollut jo pari päivää kasassa, mutta laitetaan nyt kuva lopputuloksesta, ajot jäänee ensi kesään.

----------


## Mihail

Upea tasapainoinen kokoonpano jossa silmä lepää.

----------


## devon

> Tempasin tämän tuolta fiilistelytopikista tänne paremmin sopivaan:
> Joko on projekti polkastu liikkeelle? Itteeni kiinnostelis myös kovasti tollanen Blackborow, lähinnä tolkun tukevan rungon ja reilun kokoisen takahaarukan vuoksi...



Puolisko ehti näköjään jo vastaamaan, itse olen yrittänyt vähentää foorumiriippuvuutta... Blackborow-projektin peruin suurtietäjä-Toikan kanssa juteltuani. Hän oli sitä mieltä, että minun pienen kokoni vuoksi en saa siitä pyörästä kolmen tonnin edestä iloa. Sen sijaan tilasin sitten tipunkeltaisen Muklukin piristämään talvea, jotain uutta kivaa on saatava. Vanhan Muklukkini pidän toistaiseksi, katsotaan tuleeko kahdella läskillä ajettua vai saako toinen lähteä. Edellinen projekti (Surly Troll + Alfine11 + Sixpackin vihreät putkiosat) menee näillä näkymin myyntiin, tosi hyvä pyörä, mutta ei sillä oikein tule ajettua.

----------


## Kuutio

Laittaisin tänne mielelläni talouden Wilier-projektista kuvan, mutta miksi liitetty kuva näkyy nätisti Firefox Mozillalla, mutta ei IE:llä tai Iikälättimellä?

----------


## PatilZ

> Pyörä ollut jo pari päivää kasassa, mutta laitetaan nyt kuva lopputuloksesta, ajot jäänee ensi kesään.



Pornoa.


Time is an illusion. Exercise time doubly so.

----------


## Plus

Mistä näitä projekteja oikein pukkaa...

----------


## JackOja

> Mistä näitä projekteja oikein pukkaa...



Eiks noi tuu netistä?

----------


## Plus

Totta... Ilman nettiä sitä varmaan tyytyväisenä ajelisi jollain mikä on ostettu lähimmästä Intersportista!

----------


## GrafZeppelin

> Totta... Ilman nettiä sitä varmaan tyytyväisenä ajelisi jollain mikä on ostettu lähimmästä Intersportista!



Sanopa muuta, pari päivää ehti olla projekti kasassa ja maltoin pysyä poissa netin ääreltä, mutta nyt sitä jo speksailee mielessään uutta projektia... tässä ei ole mitään järkeä - pitänee leikata luottokortit.

----------


## kauris

Tuo on kyllä upea. Mistä tuollaisia netistä löytää ja tuliko hyvään hintaan? Miten tuo haarukkakin näyttää katkaisemattomalta ja siinä mielessä uudelta? Eikö tuo kuitenkin käytetty ole, kun eihän tuota runkoa ole enää vähään aikaan ollut valmistuksessa?

----------


## zander

Tyylikäs on Tommasini. Ja hieno raami Plussalla.

----------


## Plus

^^ Tämä oli fillaritorilla myynnissä yli kuukauden! Enkä malttanut olla kysymättä irtoisiko pelkkä runko markkinahinnalla ja lähtihän se... 
Ei tuollaista eBayssäkään tule vastaan sentilleen oikeassa koossa ja juuri haluamassani PR00 värityksessä ihan joka vuosi. Tuon ikäisissä Colnagoissa on liian monesti sellaisia oksennus-tribaalitatska-rekankylkikynäruisku-värityksiä...

----------


## Jsavilaa

Vaihteeksi jotain projektiakin. Pitkään katellu Kona Satoria että ois aika muikea peli. Mutta kun se on 29" niin on pitäny miettiä jotain muuta vaihtoehtoa. Alkukesästä hoksasin että Konalla on pienemmässä rengaskoossa suunnilleen saman tyylinen Precept ja sittenpä miettimään että jos joskus seemosen vois ostaa. Lisää puhtia päivityssuunnitelmiin sai Syötteellä, jossa oli Spessu esittelijä mainosti näitä uusia + renkaisia vehkeitä, joka vaikutti kiinnostavalle välimallille läskiin ja normimaasturiin verrattuna.

Sittenpä tuossa joku vko sitten sain lopullisen ahaa-elämyksen että tuosta Preceptistähän vois työstää, tai ainakin yrittää, 26plussan. Tuumasta toimeen ja tarjouksia kyseleen ja ettiin maailmalta syystarjouksia. Saksassa sitten osui silmään varaston poistona olevat yksittäiskapaleet eri koon perusmalleista. Tilaus sisään ja eilen UPSi roijas Konan laatikon tänne pohjolaan. Mulla on jääny (siis tarkotuksella jättäny) nuista up/downgreidauksista hyllyyn 26" enskakiekot, 100-140mm Talas ja XT/XTR vaihe- ja jarruhilut ja nippu Kiinakuitua. Eilen jo piti laitella kuituosat ja XT kampisetti 32t narrow-widella kiinni.




Ajatus oli pitää edes hetken muuten vakiona mutta tänäänhän se jo piti askarrella loputkin valmiina olevat osat kiinni. Samalla suojateippailin runkoa kaapelien hierontapaikoista.




Nyt pitäs varmaan kaivella jostain 3" Knardit niin näkee kuin hyvin ne mahtuu pyörimään. Jos mahtuu, talven päälle tilata ZTR Hugot (50/52mm leveät). Vaihtokiekoiksi tullee varmaankin kevyehköt 27.5" Thunder Burteilla tai Race Kingeillä.

----------


## TomiKoo

Ota hieman kuvia, kuinka nykyiset kumit mahtuvat pyörimään haarukassa ja keulassa. Siitä voisi jo osata arvailla, mikä sinne mahtuisi. Minkä levyiset kehät ovat?

----------


## Jsavilaa

Takana on sivusuunnassa tilaa noin 80mm, eessä vajaa sentti enemmän. Pystysuunnassa ei pitäs olla ongelmaa ku 26x3" korkeus on aika lähelle vakio 27.5:sta. Nuo alla olevat Xlraterit on 28mm, sisäleveys siis kaiketi noin 24mm. Sen verran osui foorumilla silmään että 2.75" Dirt Wizard on noin 69-71mm leveä ajokunnossa. Se mahtuis ainakin, mutta on aika ronskilla kuviolla omaan käyttöön.

----------


## TomiKoo

Mulla on kaksilla kiekoilla pyörinyt testissä montaa rengastusta. Nyt on 27,5x2,4 Ardentit Flow kehillä ja semifättinä 35mm kehillä on 26x3 Knard / 26x2,75 Dirt Wizard. Voin mittoa huomenna enemmän, mutta kyllä tuo 80mm ulkomuistista piisaa Knardille.

----------


## TomiKoo

Knard 26x3 Rabbit Hole 50mm kehällä, max leveys nappulasta nappulaan 75mm 0,8bar paineella. Korkeutta en saanut mitattua luotettavasti, mutta on silmämääräisesti muutaman millin matalampi, kuin 27,5x2,4 Ardentit Flow kehillä.

----------


## Kuutio

Wilier GTR Team Colombia 2014 -runko Campagnololla maustettuna. Stemmi, satula ja -tolppa menevät vielä vaihtoon.

----------


## Jsavilaa

> Knard 26x3 Rabbit Hole 50mm kehällä, max leveys nappulasta nappulaan 75mm 0,8bar paineella. Korkeutta en saanut mitattua luotettavasti, mutta on silmämääräisesti muutaman millin matalampi, kuin 27,5x2,4 Ardentit Flow kehillä.



Kiitos mitoista. Pitäis se siis mahtua. Ei tuonne hirveästi tilaa jää, mutta sentään joku milli per puoli. Sen verran rajasin omia vaihtoehtoja että jos se 3" ei kuitenkaan jostain syystä mee, niin sitten ajetaan vaan 27.5 kiekoilla.

----------


## Loook

Tämän näköisen runkovanhuksen ympärille kiinnostaisi kasata jonkunmoinen cyclocrossari ensi syksyn Oulun krossisyksyä varten  :Leveä hymy:  Ja mahdollisimman halvalla tietysti, pelkästä rakentelun ja räpellyksen ilosta. 

Kyseessä siis ~2005 Nishiki Timbuk 26" maasturirunko, joka pisti silmään varaston nurkassa. Yllättävän siistissä kunnossa lukuunottamatta ketjun hakkaamaa keskiön vieressä. Tuossa kun lainasin maantiepyörästä keulaa ja kiekkoja niin geometriat ei mitenkään älyttömiltä tuntuneet verrattuna maantiepyörään. Rungossa on takana levyjarrulle paikka.

Kokemusta kun ei projektien rakentelusta hirveästi ole, kommentit ovat tervetulleita mitä tulisi ottaa huomioon vai kannattaisiko koko homma unohtaa alkuunsa.

----------


## Tctic

Melkein kasassa oleva Spessu:


Käytettynä runkosettinä ostettu -15 Camper Evo (runko, iskari, keula). Jarrut, pakka, vaihtaja, vipu XT M8000, kiekot 350s/comp/xm481. Yksi osatilaus on jäänyt jonnekin, muuten tuo olisi jo ajossa.

Cube AMS 120 29er päivittyi siis tällaiseen. Halusin matalammalla stand overilla olevan rungon, 11 speed vaihteiston ja herkemmin toimivan takajousituksen.

----------


## eki15

Olisin kiinnostunut kokoamaan itse täysjousto maastopyörän eli onko tuo paljonkin edullisempaa kuin uuden ostaminen tietysti käytettyjä osia käyttäisin mm. runko, keula yms. Entä sitten osien saanti mistä niitä kannattaisi ostaa ja onko niitä hyvin myynnissä vai joutuuko tilaamaan ulkomailta? haluaisin mielipiteitä ja kertomuksia projekteista ja miten on mennyt!

----------


## AK-87

Yleisesti voisi sanoa, ettei kasaamaan kannata ryhtyä säästömielessä. Samoihin nousee kustannukset kuin uutta ostaessa. Voi tulla kalliimmaksikin. Jos taas harrastamismielessä on liikkeellä, niin kokoaminen on mukavaa puuhaa toki. Osia kannattaa hommata eurooppalaisista nettikaupoista, kuten chainreactioncycles, bike-components tai hibike, tai kotimaisista kuten Hi5Bikes, Sportax ja Fillariosa.

----------


## Plus

> Mistä näitä projekteja oikein pukkaa...



Projekti kasassa...

----------


## LJL

^ Ooh. "Extreme-Power" -decalsin voisi korvata "Extreme-ErotiX" -tarralla  :Vink:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> kommentit ovat tervetulleita mitä tulisi ottaa huomioon...



Kuinka pitkä matka on keskiöstä etunavan keskelle? Kuinka herkästi kengänkärki nappaa kiinni etukiekkoon?

----------


## Tctic

> Olisin kiinnostunut kokoamaan itse täysjousto maastopyörän eli onko tuo paljonkin edullisempaa kuin uuden ostaminen tietysti käytettyjä osia käyttäisin mm. runko, keula yms. Entä sitten osien saanti mistä niitä kannattaisi ostaa ja onko niitä hyvin myynnissä vai joutuuko tilaamaan ulkomailta? haluaisin mielipiteitä ja kertomuksia projekteista ja miten on mennyt!



Omalla kohdallani spessun speksaamat (alle 3000€:n) pyörät eivät kiinnostaneet, niihin olisi ollut "pakko" vaihtaa voimansiirto ja kiekot jolloin hinta olisi pompsahtanut. Nyt sain mieleisen voimansiirron, jarrut ja kiekot budjettiini sopivaan hintaan. Tosin vielä järkevämpää olisi voinut olla ostaa käytetty vastaava kokonainen pyörä, mutta sellaista ei nyt sattunut tulemaan vastaan. Jos ei ole hirveä kiire kasauksen kanssa ja löytää esim. keulan fillaritorilta, niin mielenkiintoisen täpärin voi saada kasattua kohtuullisen halvalla (1200-1400€). Bike-discountissa ovat Cube AMS 120 rungot todella halpoja, mutta kokoja ei ole enää hirveästi jäljellä. Sellaisen ostaa ja laskee min. 100€ iskariin, 20€ reduihin, 20€ bottom brackettiin, 50€ headsettiin, 6€ satulatolpan clamppiin, 35€ taka-akseliin ja mitähän muuta vielä uupuu, niin saa selville mitä pelkkä runko oikeastaan maksaakaan.

----------


## zander

> ^ Ooh. "Extreme-Power" -decalsin voisi korvata "Extreme-ErotiX" -tarralla



Voiko tuota enää paremmin kuvailla!

----------


## Plus

Eikös Zanderillakin ollut joku Extreme-Colnago? Meikäläinen ehti olla jo puolisen vuotta ilman Colnagoa mutta eihän sitä kestänyt...

----------


## zander

Oli ja on, Extreme-C. Mies ilman Colnagoa on kuin .... No jääköön sanomatta  :Cool:

----------


## JackOja

> Tuollaisesta espanjalaisen pajan (Cyclo Bicycles) titskuraamista olisi tarkoitus alkaa kasata...



No jaa, nyt olisi ajokelpoinen kokoonpano v 1.0 ollut muutaman päivän valmiina. Parkkihallipyörittelyä kummempaa ajelua ei ole vielä tullut tehtyä. Hinku olis kova baanalle nyt kun kolmen viikon flunssakin olis kokonaan podettu.





Kunhan stemmin mitta ja kulma muotoutuu lopullisesti niin saa varmaan  katkaista haarukan kaulaputkenkin lyhyemmäksi. Ainakin runko on mitoitettu  niin, ettei speissereitä tarvittaisi, nyt niitä on 10mm alla ja 5mm päällä. Thomsoniittia stemmiksikin sitten kai.

Tankonauha asettui hiukka rumasti, mutta onneksi ei näy kuvassa. Voisi muutenkin vaihtaa kun olikin aika paksua omaan makuun.

Hiilari pullotelineet on hiukan väärän sävyn hopeiset, mutta oli edulliset Yläfemmassa ja kepoiset (20g). Voisi laittaa titskuiset King Caget kunhan tulee muuta asiaa niitä myyvään kauppaan.

Joka palikka on erikseen punnittu (muutama pettymys ja muutama iloinen yllätys) ja loppusummaksi muodostui 8,84kg. Mielenkiintoista olisi punnita kokonaisena, ainahan jostain tulee jotain lisää. No kuupallinen litkua per kumi nyt ainakin.

Kiekkoihin on jo olemassa foorumin tarramaakarilta tilatut stealth-tarrat jos ja kun nuo räikeät orkkikset alkaa ärsyttää.

----------


## kalleA

Nyt on nättiä!

----------


## pätkä

Sanoisinko, että kateutta (positiivisessa mielessä) ja omistamishalua herättävän hieno! Ehdottomasti King Caget pullotelineiksi.

----------


## J_K

Siitähän tuli oikein nätti.
Ehkä leveempää kumia ja tarrat kehistä pois?

----------


## IncBuff

Hirveen ruma ja muutenkin romu. Annan osoitteen mihin voit lähettää.

----------


## hartsu

On se hieno.

Mutta tuo Lynskeyn muhku keula ei oikein istu kokonaisuuteen, mulla on sama keula teräsrungossa ja siinäkin se näyttää siltä että on väärässä paikassa.
Ritchey WCS olisi vähän kaposempi, sen kun vielä maalaisi rungon väriseksi niin ei ottaisi silmään niin pahasti. Ja parisataa grammaa lähtisi painosta.
Jotenkin tähän tapaan https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-j...-D610-0363.jpg

----------


## JackOja

^joo, hitsi kun tuota Ritsiä ei saanut "mistään" silloin kun oli hankinta päällä. Tarvii katella jos haluaa vaihtaa joskus. 

Onkohan muuten titskuhaarukat turhan löysiä? Esim. http://wittson.com/collection/cyclocross-disc-fork-ele

----------


## LJL

Ooh. Titamiiinierotikkaa. Mielelläin lähden lenkille joskus! (jos olisi tosi ruma pyörä niin olisin silleen, että köhö köhö, tässä on tätä köhää ollut)

----------


## Moska

Musta musta keula on must! Tai sitten titaania, jos samaan väriin haluaa.

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## antti022

Lynskey istuu nokalle oikein hyvin. On kyllä nätti filo ja hyvä kasaus kaikkinensa. Itte vaihtasin tolpan mustaan niin ehkä tasapainottais tuota mustaa keulaakin paremmin. Ei vaan, kovaa ajoa!

----------


## Avokid

Surly Trollin sivuilla lukee: "Build it up, ride it for a while, then reinvent it."
Trollin rakensin aluksi 27.5" kiekoille ja ajelin sillä vuoden, kävin Valkeakosken 20km maastokisankin ajamssa täysjäykkänä. Viime talveksi laitoin alle leveät vanteet ja plussarenkaat. Niillä taas meni talvi ja kevät. Kesällä laitoin joustokeulan ja kevyemmät kiekot ja ajelin lisää. Nyt tekee mieli taas jotain ihan muuta ja triathloniinkin olisi tarkoitus osallistua. Joten siitä se ajatus sitten lähti.. 



Kapeilla renkailla 622-vanne mahtuu ihan hyvin pyörimään ( tässä testivaiheessa cyclon maantiekiekot ). Tarkoitus nyt talven aikana sovittaa tuohon Ritcheyn kapea suora tanko, T3+ aerotanko, On-Onen kuitukeula ja luultavasti joudun tyytymään säädettävään stemmiin, jotta saan tangon riittävän alas. Kesässä sitten jos tuo setti osoittautuu toimivaksi, niin maastopyörästä voi lainata Sram Roam 40:set kiekot siksi aikaa kun tarvitsee. Tästä saattaa tulla hieman härön näköinen vehje.. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Jsavilaa

Vaihteeksi jotain saanu askarreltua kasaan. Loppukesällä hommattu oldskuul-Gemini DH on viimein suunnilleen ajoa vaille. Suurin osa osista on vanhaa, reippaasti ajettua mutta myös huollettua dh osaa. Kokonaisuus on melko karu, mutta ei ollutkaan tarkoitus tehä muuta kuin toimiva ja ajokelponen rysky jolla voi edes jotenkin ottaa tuntumaa alamäkeen. Talvihan se pukkaa päälle niin ei varmaan ennen kevättä pääse testaamaan. Ketjunohjainta vielä kaipaa ja isommat levyt vois vaihtaa.

----------


## JackOja

> [kuva]https://photos-5.dropbox.com/t/2/AAAgWsUJNqZ5X5z5tl9x0Y3JDzPRai2m8YGEnrWvH1Cp0w/12/3310021/jpeg/32x32/3/1448395200/0/2/12244724_10153677022744976_1686333662889877319_o.j  pg/ENOIwQIYmxogAigC/oI0JkcLQXD4CgUUvqhLBb8t926sDl1tvaVf439csMo4?size_m  ode=3&size=800x600[/kuva]
> 
> ...Tästä saattaa tulla hieman härön näköinen vehje..



Höh, eilen illalla Tapatalkilla tuo kuva näkyi mutta nyt kompuutterilla ei. 

Olisin kommentoinut, että ainakin satulan asento on melko härö.

----------


## Avokid

> Höh, eilen illalla Tapatalkilla tuo kuva näkyi mutta nyt kompuutterilla ei. 
> 
> Olisin kommentoinut, että ainakin satulan asento on melko härö.



Joo, nähtävästi dropbox rajoittaa kuvan näkyvyyttä jos kävijöitä on paljon.
Satulan asento on väärä siksi, koska kokeilin setback-tolppaa väärinpäin. Aerotangon asentamista ja triathlonia ajatellen satulatolpan kulma olisi hyvä saada jyrkemmäksi.

----------


## TomiKoo

Taas tuli surkea kuva, ei iPhone vaan veny parempaan pimeässä. Projektina Surly Instigator 2.0 täysjäykkänä sinkulana, lopulta myös 27+ kumeilla. Koeajot ilman jarruja ja normirenkailla saatu heitettyä, välitys vaikuttaa hyvältä. Tuli pieni hazardi etujarrun adapterin kanssa, luulin että oli jo sopiva pakissa, mutta olikin taakse. Täytyy maanantaina koittaa paikallisesta löytää tai tilluutella saksasta. Rengastus vielä arvonnassa, oletettavasti 3" Chroniclet tulee keväällä.

----------


## HarMi

> Projektina Surly Instigator 2.0 täysjäykkänä sinkulana, lopulta myös 27+ kumeilla....Rengastus vielä arvonnassa, oletettavasti 3" Chroniclet tulee keväällä.



Onko tuo Salsan Cromoto Grande 15mm thru axle -etuhaarukka? Itsekin laitoin sellaisen Instigatoriin ja tuntuu toimivalta. Etuakselikin pysyy paikallaan jarruttaessa, toisin kuin pikalinkkujen kanssa. Instigator toimii hyvin myös 29" renkailla, mutta 27,5+ mullakin on mielessä ja 3" Nobby Nicit on jo tilattu.

----------


## slow

Tomikoolla herkullinen pyörä tulossa.

----------


## TomiKoo

Kyllähän siitä tuli juurikin herkullinen, suorastaan makia!  :Leveä hymy:  Otin läskistä lainaan adapterin, niin sain pyörän ajoon. Nakkasin jo toiseen ketjuun kuvat valmiista pelistä.

Keula on Salsa Firestarter koristeltuna DT Swiss läpiakselilla. Otin mieluummin tuon, niin voi hätätapauksessa käyttää myös pikalinkullisia akseleita. On siis tarkoitus jatkojalostaa tätä keväällä reissukäyttöön ja siinä tuo hätävara on minusta järkevää.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Nyt viimein sai tuota Preceptiä hierottua eteenpäin kun löytyi sopivat kiekot kumeineen. Tarkoituksena oli tehä vaan 26+ renkainen möyryytin, mutta kun toisesta prokkiksesta jäi jouten 622 hybridikiekot niin ajatus venähti sillain että kesäksi pitänee ostaa kevyehköt 27.5" kiekot Thunder Burteilla tai vaikka Oneilla. No, sitä 27.5" kiekkojen ostoa pitää pohtia keväällä tarkemmin. 

26plussat mahtuu ihan nätisti alle, takana kumina 2.75" Dirt Wizard ja edessä 3" Knard. Tilaa on takanakin sen verran että vois katella sinne Knardin. Lyhyen koeajon jäliltä ei vielä osaa isommin analysoida, odotetusti tuntuma on jotain läskin ja normi täpärin välistä.




Ja jos tosiaan kiinnostaa tasasempaa maata ajaa niin pyöräyttää alle 37mm TourRidet (kuvassa keula 140mm, tipahtaa 100mm:ksi tarvittaessa ruuvia kääntämällä).

----------


## timoma

Pannaas tämä nyt tännekin kun homma vihdoin etenee.



Putkina Lifeä ja Zonaa. Maantiekulmat, levarit, läpiakselit ja tilaa enimmillään nelikymppisille. Lokareille tulee kiinnikkeet, muttei tartseille.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Pitkään oon seuraillu myyntipalstoja meiltä ja maailmalta että jos sattuis joku sopiva Kona aihio kohalle josta tekee hyvän jäykkäperän kun on muista prokkiksista jäänyt palikkaa yli. Kaveri linkkas joku aika sitten saksan Ebaystä varsin mielenkiintoisen Kula Deluxen rungon joka oli oikeaa kokoa, 17". Kun summa jäi posteineen varsin siedettäväksi, runko ostoskoriin ja alkuviikosta viimein DHL toi paketin perille.




Illan tuhersin tallissa ja tuommonen kasautui.




Totesin välittömästi että tolppa ei natsaa ja stemmi on hitusen liian pitkä. Mittanauha käteen ja pikkusen vertailua vanhemman Kulan kans (joka 18") > suorempaa tolppaa sekä lyhempää stemmiä kaivelemaan arkistosta. Samalla otin vanhemmasta talvikiekot tähän niin ei tarvi enää v-jarru vanhusta kiusata loskassa ja pakkasessa.  :Hymy: 




Talvisetupissa näyttää tältä.

----------


## Tctic

Kiusa se on pienikin kiusa kun linkittää kaverille mielenkiintoisia runkoja.  :Sarkastinen: 

Jsavilaan kona kokoelma alkaa olla aika kattava. Ryhmäpotretti ulkona hyvässä valaistuksessa olisi jees.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Laitetaampa tämäkin prokkis näytille ennen ku pitää vähän purkaa seuraavaan muutamia pisteosia... Tätä -93 Cinder Conea tarjottiin rakennettavaksi jo abt vuosi sitten mutta silloin jäi kaupat tekemättä. Nyt syksyllä asia tuli uudestaan esille ja ostin pois, kun eipä näitä tämän ikäsiä juuri enää markkinoilla ole.




 Mulla on pitkään roikkunu hyllyssä liki käyttämätöntä XT osaa tuolta 90-luvun puolivälistä ja ruuvasin ne tähän. Satulatolppa aiheutti hieman päänvaivaa kun tähän pitäis olla 26.6mm ja niitähän ei ihan helpolla löydä. Sorvautin yhen Kalloyn tolpan ko. kokoon, mutta ei mene vieläkään millään seattubeen. Otetaan vielä joku kymmenys pois lastua niin jospa se alkaa menemään.  :Hymy:  Kuvasta poiketen tämä on sitä tolppaa vaille jo valmis.




Mutta sitten siihen eka lauseen pisteosien purkuun... Tctic taas ystävällisesti linkkasi, niinkuin linkkasi tuon ylhäällä oleven Kulankin, briteistä siistikuntoisen aihion, nyt on tulossa -96 Muni Mula. Ja koska alsa-Kona on ollut "ykkös-prioritetillä", niin otan tästä XT/Mavic-kiekot (tilalle saman ikäluokan orkkisvannetta) ja XT-jarrulänget (tilalle alkup vastaavat Curve cantit) siihen. Projektihöpinää Muni Mulasta tulee kunhan se on täällä pohjolassa.  :Cool:

----------


## Avokid

Uusi satula tuli, joten ensi kesän häröin triathlonpyörä on valmis harjoitteluun  :Hymy: 
Eturatas vaihtuu vielä 38t rieskaan ja kiekot mahdollisesti 622-kiekkoihin kesäksi.

----------


## r.a.i

Olen sanaton...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MRa

Sama tunne.  Mitä tuossa on lähdetty tavoittelemaan?  Työmatkatemmon ykkössijaa?  Tuo eritärkeä suoja tuolla pakan takana kruunaa kyllä komeuden.

----------


## Plus

^^^ Silkkaa *troll*austa koko pyörä

----------


## LJL

> ^^^ Silkkaa *troll*austa koko pyörä



Mnojoo, nyt kun ajattelee niin toihan on itse asiassa yllättävän hyvä vitsi  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Avokid

> ^^^ Silkkaa *troll*austa koko pyörä



Juuri näin.  :Leveä hymy: 

Vähän taustaa:
Pari vuotta sitten ostin tuon rungon sillä ajatuksella, että sillä tulen ajamaan seuraavat parikymmentä vuotta ( ainakin ). Ehdoton vaatimus oli juuri se monipuolisuus. 
Ensimmäisenä vuonna ajoin sillä 27.5" renkailla täysjäykkänä mm. Valkeakosken maastopyöräkisan, talveksi alle vaihtui 26+ renkaat ja kiekot, keväällä keulaksi vaihtui joustokeula. Sappeen MTB -kisaan piti lähteä sitten tuolla setillä, mutta vaihtaja hajosi juuri edellisenä päivänä. Jatkuvasti olen ajanut 6-12km työmatkoja tuolla kesät-talvet.
No nyt sitten syksyllä alkoi varmistumaan, että alkaa juoksukuntoa löytymään sen verran, että ensi vuoden tavoitteeksi laitoin monta vuotta olleen haaveen, eli triathlonin. Ainakin sen perusmatkan, ehkä myös puolimatkan jos juoksun treenaus sujuu.

Olisi minulla ollut cyclokin ja vaimolla sopivan kokoinen maantiepyöräkin, mutta kun triathlon-juttuja lueskeli niin varustelukierre tuntui lajiin ominaiselta ja jatkuvasti vain mainostettiin mitä nopeampaa ja kevyempää tri-pyörää sekä hiilikuitukiekkoja. Insinöörinä tiedän kuitenkin paremmin, että peruspulliaiselle se on aivan sama onko alla viiden tonnin kymppikiloinen aerodynaaminen tri-pyörä vai noin 11 kiloinen teräsmaasturi aerotangolla mikäli ajoasento on molemmissa viritetty optimaaliseksi. Jos kuuden tunnin alitusta puolimatkalla lähdetään tavoittelemaan, niin se on aika sama alittaako sen viidellä minuutilla vai minuutilla..

Ja siitähän se ajatus sitten lähti. *Kuinka hullulta näyttäisi teräsrunkoinen maastopyörä aerotangolla triathlonkisoissa? Kuinka paljon hymyjä se aiheuttaisi sen 90 kilometrin rutistuksen aikana vaikka peesikielto onkin?* Joten ajattelin sitten mallailla hieman geometrioita vertailtuna oikeisiin tri-pyöriin. Yleensähän tri-pyörässä on satulatolpan kulma selvästi jyrkempi ja ohjaamo alempana. Thomsonin setback tolppa väärinpäin ja stemmiksi säädettävä malli, jolla ohjaustangon saa riittävän alas. Sitten oltiin jo hyvin lähellä oikeanlaista geometriaa.

Ajatuksena oli joka tapauksessa muokata pyörästä hieman enemmän retkiversio mahdollista ensi kesän pyöräreissua varten, joten kapea ohjaustanko, kiekot ja renkaat olivat jo tilauksessa muutenkin. Hullunkurisen näköinen kuitukeulakin tuli tilattua kun niitä sattui saamaan edullisesti. Siihen päälle kuituinen aerotanko ja ISM:n satula niin paketti alkoi olemaan ajokunnossa. Jarruja ja vaihtajia en sentään alkanut vaihtamaan..
Kisoihin taidan sitten vielä säätää sen verran, että otan nykyisestä XC-maasturista Sramin Roam 40 kiekot ja laitan niihin jotkin kapeammat ja rullaavammat renkaat kuin nuo retkiversion Marathonit.

Ei tämä pyörien rakentelu ja etenkään kilpaileminen niin kovin vakavaa tarvitse olla  :Vink:

----------


## Avokid

> Tuo eritärkeä suoja tuolla pakan takana kruunaa kyllä komeuden.



Joo, se pitää kyllä leikellä pois. En ymmärrä miksi noissa kiekoissa on ollut tuollainen vakiona asennettuna. Testaillessa 11-36 pakalla se ei näyttänyt niin pahalta, mutta tuon Ultegran 12-25 pakan kanssa se on tökerön näköinen.

----------


## groovyholmes

Vaikka tota avokidin pyörää selittelisi miten päin, niin ei riitä huumori.. En ymmärrä en olisi arvannut sanovani tätä ääneen mutta toi näyttää kyllä karmeelta

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Joo, se pitää kyllä leikellä pois. En ymmärrä miksi noissa kiekoissa on ollut tuollainen vakiona asennettuna. Testaillessa 11-36 pakalla se ei näyttänyt niin pahalta, mutta tuon Ultegran 12-25 pakan kanssa se on tökerön näköinen.



Älä ihmeessä leikkaa. Sehän on kuin esikuviensa levykiekko. Tekstaat vaan siihen valkosella maalitussilla "Lightminded". Purjevaikutuksella voittoon.

----------


## Läskimasa

> toi näyttää kyllä karmeelta



Miusta just hauskan härö. 👍

----------


## Oulunjulli

Niin mustakin. Riittävän outo on nätti kuin nukke. Tuo malli-nimi kruunaa kaiken.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Olisi minulla ollut cyclokin ja vaimolla sopivan kokoinen maantiepyöräkin, mutta kun triathlon-juttuja lueskeli niin varustelukierre tuntui lajiin ominaiselta ja jatkuvasti vain mainostettiin mitä nopeampaa ja kevyempää tri-pyörää sekä hiilikuitukiekkoja. Insinöörinä tiedän kuitenkin paremmin, että peruspulliaiselle se on aivan sama onko alla viiden tonnin kymppikiloinen aerodynaaminen tri-pyörä vai noin 11 kiloinen teräsmaasturi aerotangolla mikäli ajoasento on molemmissa viritetty optimaaliseksi. Jos kuuden tunnin alitusta puolimatkalla lähdetään tavoittelemaan, niin se on aika sama alittaako sen viidellä minuutilla vai minuutilla..



Kyllähän tässä nyt on vähintäänkin kypärännoston verran asennetta! Tsemppiä triathlontreeneihin!

----------


## Nalho

Jos joku sattui missaamaan, niin tässä on pyörän rakentelua tanskalaiseen tapaan: http://areena.yle.fi/1-2171156

----------


## Iglumies

Mitähän tästäkin tulee...

----------


## Siemenlinko

> Mitähän tästäkin tulee...



Lähtökohta näyttää hyvin pornolta 😂

----------


## LJL

> Mitähän tästäkin tulee...



Onko tämä sitä erotiikkaa

(On)

----------


## Tank Driver

Ei saatana, täähän on mun.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Onkohan tuo pinkki alunperin tehty Raisiossa erään harrastajan vaimolle/tyttöystävälle? Hämärästi muistan vastaavan näköisen foorumilta vuosien takaa.

----------


## Tank Driver

Tiiä sanoa, mutta ei se akka tällä ainakaan ajanut ole.

----------


## adrianus

Kevättä rinnassa  :Hymy: 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## tchegge_

Monster touring moodi Salsaan muotoutumassa  :Kieli pitkällä:  
Vielä jarrulaikat ja takapakka kiinni niin pääse testaamaan kunnolla. 

Enpä ole ennen joutunut 40 minuuttia asentamaan kahta rengasta vanteilleen. vieläkin vuorokauden kuluttua urakasta sormenpäät tohjona.

----------


## FreeZ

Projekti alkaa pikkuhiljaa muotoutumaan. Vielä puuttuu muutamat strategiset osat ja sitten nippuun! (Luu ei liity tähän projektiin)

----------


## teräsrunko

Inbred-projekti valmistui eilen, ja koeajo suoritettu. Teemana oli yksinkertainen, pomminvarma käyttöpyörä monenlaiseen menoon. Kyyti oli hauskaa, mutta pientä säätöä vaativat ainakin jarrut.

----------


## Lvaline

Omaan projektiin alkaa pikku hiljaa osia tulemaa että pääsee kasailemaan joskus.

----------


## kaakku

Nyt täytyy arvostaa  :Cool:

----------


## juu-zo

Yhdistelmä 100€ alurunko ja xtr osat on erikoinen, mutta kykin tyylillään. Itse olisin valinnut paremman rungon ja xt osat...

----------


## shitmonkey

> Omaan projektiin alkaa pikku hiljaa osia tulemaa että pääsee kasailemaan joskus.



Mielenkiintoista  :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## juhapoika

> Yhdistelmä 100€ alurunko ja xtr osat on erikoinen, mutta kykin tyylillään. Itse olisin valinnut paremman rungon ja xt osat...



Olen miettinyt, mitä rungolta edellytetään, että siitä tulee parempi? Tai mitä olennaista kyseisistä Cube-rungoista puuttuu? 
Runko on aika lyhyt ja taka-akseli 135 mm eikä huoli läpiakselia. Ja on nk. tusinarunko. 
Mutta eikö ko. aihiosta voi saada ihan ok pyörän hyvillä osilla? 
Nämä Bike Discountin halvat rungot ovat edullisimpien jäykkäperäisten kompliittien runkoja. Ilmeisesti Radonien runkojen kanssa samoja ja suurilta tuotantolinjoilta, joka selittää pysyvää "tarjoushintaa".

----------


## stumpe

> Yhdistelmä 100€ alurunko ja xtr osat on erikoinen, mutta kykin tyylillään. Itse olisin valinnut paremman rungon ja xt osat...



Mietiskelin ihan samaa. Puit ajatukseni sanoiksi..

----------


## juhapoika

No kertokaapa ja perustelkaapa se parempi runko, jonka olisi saanut säästyneillä rahoilla. 
Ei tuo nimittäin ole mitenkään huono tuo Cube.

----------


## reappear

Tästä alkaa mun projekti:



Tarkoituksena on rakentaa kevyehkö täysjäykkä hupifillari budjettiosilla.

----------


## Jami2003

> No kertokaapa ja perustelkaapa se parempi runko, jonka olisi saanut säästyneillä rahoilla. 
> Ei tuo nimittäin ole mitenkään huono tuo Cube.



Tein itse samasta rungosta itselleni jäykkäperän viimekeväänä  ja pidän tuosta rungosta tosi paljon. Toki hiilikuitu on kevyempi mutta ei kyllä muuten yhtään kummoisempi maastokäytössä.

----------


## shitmonkey

Tätä taidettiin mainostaa 1kg painoiseksi? Pitääkö lupaus paikkaansa?





> Tästä alkaa mun projekti:
> 
> 
> 
> Tarkoituksena on rakentaa kevyehkö täysjäykkä hupifillari budjettiosilla.

----------


## orc biker

Ei löydy haulla tuota 29-runkoa XXL:n sivuilta. Paljonko tuolla oli hintaa?

----------


## reappear

Tuota mainostettiin 1kg painoisena, mutta kuten yleensäkin on XXL sivujen tuoteselostuksissa aika kuratietoa. Valmistaja osasi sanoa että raami on 1250g + maalit. 300e hinnalla ihan jees. Alkuperäisellä 599 hinnalla olisi ollut vähän nihkeä... muuten tuo vaikuttaa hyvältä.

----------


## shitmonkey

Kyllähän tuo halvalla lähti. Silmäilin tuota joskus, mutta päädyin lopulta Cuben Reaction GTC -runkoon. Sille siunaantui 1190g koossa 19", mutta hintaa tuota selvästi enemmän.

----------


## Matijas

> Tuota mainostettiin 1kg painoisena, mutta kuten yleensäkin on XXL sivujen tuoteselostuksissa aika kuratietoa. Valmistaja osasi sanoa että raami on 1250g + maalit. 300e hinnalla ihan jees. Alkuperäisellä 599 hinnalla olisi ollut vähän nihkeä... muuten tuo vaikuttaa hyvältä.



Eikös 1,25 kg pyöristy 1 merkitsevän numeron tarkkuudella 1 kg:aan. Jos XXL ei parempaan pysty, niin he eivät varmaan valehtelekaan [tällä kertaa].

----------


## IHD

> No kertokaapa ja perustelkaapa se parempi runko, jonka olisi saanut säästyneillä rahoilla. 
> Ei tuo nimittäin ole mitenkään huono tuo Cube.



Ei kait tuossa Cuben rungossa sinänsä mitään muuta vikaa ole kuin että on painavahko- siinä mielessä kevyt XTR-setti istuisi paremmin vaikkapa asialliseen kuiturunkoon (vaikkapa siten Cube). Itse kasasin vastaavaan Cuben budjettirunkoon (27.5) osin vanhoista 26-fillarin osista ja muutamasta uudesta työmatkakonkelin. Hipo osia ei tullut mieleenkään laittaa, lähinnä Deore-tason palikkaa.Lopputulos hieman huvittavalta vaikuttava "27.5-" konkeli 26" kiekoilla  :Vink:

----------


## reappear

> Kyllähän tuo halvalla lähti. Silmäilin tuota joskus, mutta päädyin lopulta Cuben Reaction GTC -runkoon. Sille siunaantui 1190g koossa 19", mutta hintaa tuota selvästi enemmän.







> Eikös 1,25 kg pyöristy 1 merkitsevän numeron tarkkuudella 1 kg:aan. Jos XXL ei parempaan pysty, niin he eivät varmaan valehtelekaan [tällä kertaa].



Jep, näinhän se on  :Leveä hymy:  

Mutta pääasia on se että tuosta kuitenkin kehkeytyy kohtuullisen kevyt menopeli. Mietin josko sen vääntäisi sinkulaksi kiristimen kanssa. Nyt sain hankittua painavat mutta halvat kiekot joissa on myös edessä läpipulttimahdollisuus, lisäksi sain tilattua kohtuulliseen hintaan myös X9 kampisetin johon kuuluu BB30 keskiö, Shimanon M395 jarrusetti lähti myös 20€ hintaan niin eipä tuolle projektille paljoa ole tulossa kilohintaa.

----------


## orc biker

Onko noita hiilikuiturunkoja tarjolla XXL:ssä ihan säännöllisesti vai myyvätkö vain pyöränvalmistuksen jämiä pois ajoittain? Olisi aika kiva rakentaa.

----------


## adrianus

Tulipa vähän huono kuva kännyllä hämärässä. Kesää kohti mennään kuitenkin. Osasarja vielä speksaamatta, mutta SRAM on tehnyt sen verran hyvää työtä hydraulijarrullisen 1x11 cyclo-setin paketoinnin kanssa, että sinne varmaan kääntyy...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## reappear

Nyt on projekti päässyt urakalla eteenpäin. Esteettisesti hyvän näköinen keula saapui ja laatikosta löytyi vaikka mitä tavaraa mitä sai pistettyä pyörään kiinni. Centerlock levyt puuttuivat joten piti kokeilla fillaria pikaisesti cyclon eturenkaalla. Varsin hyvän kokoinen peli mulle joten keulaputken sahauksesta herääkin kysymyksiä että kuin vähän sitä kehtaa jättää. Kustannukset ovat pysyneet kohtuullisina mutta painoa on ihan hitusen liikaa ehkä... kun saan takajarrun ja levyt kiinni niin painoa on ehkä 9,5kg näillä tusinapolkimilla.

Btw kampisarja on ihan jees mutta 120BCD oli ylläri. Pitänee harkita että ostais tuohon X9 1x spiderin.

----------


## PedroK

Tätä nyt ei varsinaisesti voi projektiksi kutsua, mutta viimeisen päivityksen jälkeen tuli tälläinen tuotos.


-1x10 SLX/XT
-Edessä Rabbit Hole, x7, knard
-Takana WTB Asym kehä, x7, Mountain King 2,4

----------


## Sand

Jaaha, aloitetaampa cyclocross-projektia.



Osat ja budjetti vielä päättämättä mutta katsotaan mihin päädytään. :Leveä hymy: 
Alustavaa kustannusarviota kuitenkin tehty. Hyvät kiekot, renkaat ja kampisarja pitäisi alkuun hommata.

----------


## adrianus

> Tulipa vähän huono kuva kännyllä hämärässä. Kesää kohti mennään kuitenkin. Osasarja vielä speksaamatta, mutta SRAM on tehnyt sen verran hyvää työtä hydraulijarrullisen 1x11 cyclo-setin paketoinnin kanssa, että sinne varmaan kääntyy...



Parin viikon speksailun jälkeen tulinkin eri aatoksiin. Tulossa XTR Di2 vaihtaja, XT 11-40 pakka, Di2 maantiekahvat hydraulijarruilla ja Rotorin kammet 42T rattaalla...

----------


## macci

Haarukka piti vain tilata mutta runkosetti oli niin sopivassa alennuksessa (karvan alle 400e), että otinkin sen. XL kokoisena 1,47kg.
Suoritin hiljattain nettikaupoissa pikakurssin maantiepuolen osatarjonnasta ja eilen tilailin sekalaisen kasan tarjouspalikoita (tiagra, 105 ja ultegra -sekoitus). Lisäksi romulaarista löytyy muutamia MTB-puolelta ylijääneitä palikoita joita yritän tässä hyötykäyttää.
Ajattelin alkuun kokeilla 1x10 vaihteistoa ovaalirattaalla (105 10spd kahva, 9spd mtb takavaihtaja ja 10spd XTR 11-34 takapakka - tämän kombon kai pitäisi periaatteessa toimia?). AB tosin tarjoaa vain 38t nw ovaalia mutta ehkäpä se alkuun riittää.

----------


## Sirkkeli

Roskislöytörungosta tulossa elämäni eka "ei-maastopyörä".. vaikka kylläkai tolla huonompaaki tietä vielä menee. Jarrut, rattaat ja vaihtajat täytyy hankkia, ripustelin noita vaan romulootasta malliksi paikalleen.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Roskislöytörungosta tulossa elämäni eka "ei-maastopyörä".. vaikka kylläkai tolla huonompaaki tietä vielä menee. Jarrut, rattaat ja vaihtajat täytyy hankkia, ripustelin noita vaan romulootasta malliksi paikalleen.



Moiseksi löydöksi imho tosi linjakkaan ja nopean näköinen ilmestys!


Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Vanteiden maalausta plasti dipillä ohjelmassa. Kuvassa yksi kerros maalattu, lopullisessa kolme. Saa nähdä miten toimii. 


Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## Sirkkeli

> Moiseksi löydöksi imho tosi linjakkaan ja nopean näköinen ilmestys!
> 
> 
> Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.



Jep, saas nähdä mitä tuosta vielä muotoutuu. Stemmiksi riittäis nollakulmanenkin varmaan, mutta toi Scudi löyty laarista  :Hymy:  Kevyeltä vaikuttaa, toki noi maasturit on aina ollu  jotain 15 kilosia  :Hymy:

----------


## Uncle

> 



Mistä ostit tuon Mosson haarukan?

Sitten asiaan liittymätön kysymys:
Mikä olisi halvin keino kasata/ostaa uudet kevyet kiekot?
Tuntuu että moisista saa heti pulittaa sen 300e jopa kiinasta tilattuna, entäpä jos kasaa itse?

----------


## kaakku

Kehät (BOR, Stan's) 75-100 euroa kpl, pinnat n. 50-60e ja siihen vielä navat. Shimanon navoilla selviää edullisesti mutta kovin kevyitä ne eivät ole. Halvimmalla taitaa päästä kun tilaa Saksasta, esim superlight-bikeparts.de. Mulla on yhdet sieltä tilatut BOR333/Novatec-kiekot. Ne on olleet ihan hyvät.

Kevyt, kestävä ja edullinen - valitse kaksi. Pätee tässä(kin).

----------


## wex4

Mossoa löytyy edullisesti ainakin aliexpressiltä, mut mites sen kestävyys? tuli hommattua mosso ja sen jälkeen näin varoituksia kestävyydestä, siitä huolimatta tulee ajoon muutaman viikon sisällä.

Alle 300€ kasaa itse jo aika kevyet kiekot, jostain on kyllä tingittävä, ei ihan kevyintä tai kestävintä saa samaan settiin, nettikaupoista keräilee osaset ja odottelee tarjouksia, itselle tulossa titaani pinnat (25€ ebay)

----------


## Uncle

Mitä te pidätte kevyinä kiekkoina?
Useasti parilla extra satasella saa näköjään sen hikisen 200-300 grammaa pois kiekkojen painosta kun se yhteispaino setillä näyttäisi pyörivän siellä 1800-2000 gramman välillä (MTB).

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Uuh. Nyt on mustaa pinnassa, ja kävin vetämässä paljaalla samantien, koska heitin suvigummit samalla alle. Kyllä on vahvistettava että musta kehä on nopein. 
Hädissäni vedin halvimmalla maalarinteipillä suojaukset. Raaputin niitä sitten aamupäivällä pari tuntia irti. Eli kannattaa miettiä millä suojateippaukset tekee! Ilmeisesti maalarinteippejäkin on tässä asiassa erilaatuisia.

----------


## Sirkkeli

> Mistä ostit tuon Mosson haarukan?



Fillaritorilta joskus, ja edellinen omistaja kai eBaystä..

----------


## SSGT-92

Suojauksiin sähköteippi rajaamaan,levitys maalarinteipillä ja paperilla.Sähköteippi usein pysyy riittävän hyvin ja irtoaa helposti.
Irroitus ennen maalin kuivumista,ettei sit lohkeile teippauksia poistaessa.

----------


## Teme76

Tämän kesän Tunturi projekti lähenee loppuaan. Runko löytyi kaatopaikalta. 
Hiekkapuhalsin sen ja maalasin vasaralakalla.. 
 Nyt sillä voi jo ajaa ja kulkee kevyesti vielä pitää penkki vaihtaa lamppu löytää alkuperäinen 







Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Mazza

> Mossoa löytyy edullisesti ainakin aliexpressiltä, mut mites sen kestävyys? tuli hommattua mosso ja sen jälkeen näin varoituksia kestävyydestä, siitä huolimatta tulee ajoon muutaman viikon sisällä.



Mulla Mosso kesti alle vuoden vähäisessä työmatka-ajelussa. 26" maasturi, ajot sisälsi harvakseltaan metsäpolkuja ja kevyttä kivikkoa, sekä toisinaan vähän kikkailua etujarrulla. Vääntyi satulankorvakon juuresta. Nyt sama haarukka on vannejarrullisessa gravel grinderissä, uskon sen kestävän siinä jopa vääntyneenä ihan hyvin.



29" renkaalla käyttäisin etulevyjarrua hyyyvin säästeliäästi. Vannejarrulle kevyt ja nätti haarukka, levyjarrulle jopa käyttökelvoton.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Hieno Roadrat Janilla. Aika harvoin olen nähnyt fillareita jossa etupään levyjarru on eripuolella kuin takapään.

----------


## wex4

> Mulla Mosso kesti alle vuoden vähäisessä työmatka-ajelussa. 26" maasturi, ajot sisälsi harvakseltaan metsäpolkuja ja kevyttä kivikkoa, sekä toisinaan vähän kikkailua etujarrulla. Vääntyi satulankorvakon juuresta. Nyt sama haarukka on vannejarrullisessa gravel grinderissä, uskon sen kestävän siinä jopa vääntyneenä ihan hyvin.
> 
> 
> 
> 29" renkaalla käyttäisin etulevyjarrua hyyyvin säästeliäästi. Vannejarrulle kevyt ja nätti haarukka, levyjarrulle jopa käyttökelvoton.



Näin olen asian ymmärtänyt, täytyy hitsata tuki omaani, tulee 27,5+ käyttöön tai etsiskellä vaikka hiilaria

----------


## M.L.

Olisiko tässä threadissä tietämystä missä Oulussa voi/kannattaa nykyisin hiekka/soodapuhalluttaa ja maalauttaa pyörän rungon? Tai sitten tarpeeksi tietämystä opettaa mua käyttämään foorumihakua, mulle se antaa tulokseksi vain näitä jättimäisiä threadeja, eikä yksittäisiä postauksia...

----------


## Teme76

Kysyt Oulussa automaaloimoilta oman pyörän runko teki 60€ hiekkapuhalluksella. 
Ja runko oli niinku kuvista näkyy todella huonossa jamassa.
Tämä siis Posiolla


Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Hieno Roadrat Janilla. Aika harvoin olen nähnyt fillareita jossa etupään levyjarru on eripuolella kuin takapään.



Kiitos! Tuo haarukka ja sen järjestelyt on Coticin oma ratkaisu, kun eivät halunneet että kiekko lipsahtaa jarrutuksen vuoksi irti haarukasta. Onhan tuohon muitakin estoja mutta hauska keino  :Hymy:

----------


## Teme76

> Olisiko tässä threadissä tietämystä missä Oulussa voi/kannattaa nykyisin hiekka/soodapuhalluttaa ja maalauttaa pyörän rungon? Tai sitten tarpeeksi tietämystä opettaa mua käyttämään foorumihakua, mulle se antaa tulokseksi vain näitä jättimäisiä threadeja, eikä yksittäisiä postauksia...



Ja sitten kun kysyt niin sanot että puhaltaa kun joutaa niin hinta voi olla halvempi..

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## macci

> Haarukka piti vain tilata mutta runkosetti oli niin sopivassa alennuksessa (karvan alle 400e), että otinkin sen. XL kokoisena 1,47kg.
> Suoritin hiljattain nettikaupoissa pikakurssin maantiepuolen osatarjonnasta ja eilen tilailin sekalaisen kasan tarjouspalikoita (tiagra, 105 ja ultegra -sekoitus). Lisäksi romulaarista löytyy muutamia MTB-puolelta ylijääneitä palikoita joita yritän tässä hyötykäyttää.
> Ajattelin alkuun kokeilla 1x10 vaihteistoa ovaalirattaalla (105 10spd kahva, 9spd mtb takavaihtaja ja 10spd XTR 11-34 takapakka - tämän kombon kai pitäisi periaatteessa toimia?). AB tosin tarjoaa vain 38t nw ovaalia mutta ehkäpä se alkuun riittää.
> kuva



Pistin tämän tänään alustavasti poljettavaan kuntoon. Pari palikkaa vielä matkalla - kriittisiä lähinnä ABn ovaalieturatas.

----------


## TANUKI

Tälläinen ysärikaunotar tuli pelastettua tutulta metallinkierrätysuhatalta. Suurin osa palikoista näytti ihan toimivilta, mutta ketjut ja renkaat pitää ainakin vaihtaa. Myös ehkä vaihdevivut, vaikuttivat aika löysiltä. Kaipa tästä jonkun hiukan massasta erottuvan kauppa/baaripyörän voisi väsätä. Saa nähdä...

----------


## adrianus

Eilen tuli taas paketti maailmalta ja oli jopa tunti aikaa rakentelulle. Ohjaamoa hahmottelin...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## adrianus

Akun paikkaa mallailemassa. Kai se tossa satulaputkessakin menee. Mietin, että viistoputkessa voi olla tiellä, kun pyörää kuljetetaan auton katolla Thulen telineessä.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## S.S

Täysjoustorunko lähti kiertoon ja tilalle tuli tällainen ...kiitokset Hyvinkään suunnille!


Lähes kaikki osat siirtyy edellisestä, joitain putkiosia yms. pientä joutuu hankkimaan. Pelkän rungon paino 1590g...

----------


## Teme76

Lähetetty minun GT-I9506 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## twentyniner

> Täysjoustorunko lähti kiertoon ja tilalle tuli tällainen ...kiitokset Hyvinkään suunnille!
> 
> 
> Lähes kaikki osat siirtyy edellisestä, joitain putkiosia yms. pientä joutuu hankkimaan. Pelkän rungon paino 1590g...



Sullahan on parempi vaaka, kuin Hyvinkään miehellä ...taisin kyllä punnata taka-akselin kera  :Hymy:

----------


## tonzR

Tämmönen Klein löyty porukoiden varaston nurkalta lojumasta, joten ei muutako pyörä talteen ja purkuhommiin.

Klein fb ryhmässä joku sano että ois mallia Pinnacle ja 90 luvun alusta, ei oo täysin varmaa faktaa. Jos jollain on tarkempaa tietoa nii saa jakaa!

Tarkotus saada tästä täyspäivänen käyttis itelle, vaan hommaa kyllä on vähän siellä ja täällä. 

Iskarit ei palauta, joten ne menee purkuhommiksi kans.

Runko menee puhallukseen, jonka jälkeen pulverit pintaan. Katson sitte alanko vetään kynäruiskulla merkit jne vai teenkö vain tarrat.

----------


## S.S

> Täysjoustorunko lähti kiertoon ja tilalle tuli tällainen ...kiitokset Hyvinkään suunnille! Lähes kaikki osat siirtyy edellisestä, joitain putkiosia yms. pientä joutuu hankkimaan. Pelkän rungon paino 1590g...







> Sullahan on parempi vaaka, kuin Hyvinkään miehellä ...taisin kyllä punnata taka-akselin kera



Tosiaan ilman taka-akselia, sen paino noin 60g, joten aika tasan 1600g menee. Hyvin muistelit  :Hymy: 

Tänään oli muun toiminnan ohessa ruhtinaallinen puolituntinen ylimääräistä aikaa ja kelikin kohdallaan, joten sovittelin keulaa paikalleen. Hieman lyhyt kaulaputki, mutta toivotaan että tulee geo kohdalleen ilman ylimääräisiä avaruudettimia. Tai sitten laitan mukana tulleen jäykän keulan kiinni...

Huomenna tarkoitus pyhittää aikaa tälle ja saada sunnuntaille ajokuntoon.

----------


## adrianus

Ensimmäiset polkaisut polkaistu. Kelitkin lämpenee just sopivasti. Tankoteipit saa odottaa parin testilenkin verran, että saan kahvat kohdilleen.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## S.S

> Tosiaan ilman taka-akselia, sen paino noin 60g, joten aika tasan 1600g menee. Hyvin muistelit 
> 
> Tänään oli muun toiminnan ohessa ruhtinaallinen puolituntinen ylimääräistä aikaa ja kelikin kohdallaan, joten sovittelin keulaa paikalleen. Hieman lyhyt kaulaputki, mutta toivotaan että tulee geo kohdalleen ilman ylimääräisiä avaruudettimia. Tai sitten laitan mukana tulleen jäykän keulan kiinni...
> Huomenna tarkoitus pyhittää aikaa tälle ja saada sunnuntaille ajokuntoon.



50km takana ja tyytyväinen olen tuotokseen. Hankintalistalla satula, stemmi ja tanko. Lainasin ne toisesta pyörästä, että sain tuon ajoon. Ajatus ottaa ensin vähän kilometrejä, että näkee onko ohjaamo toimiva. Tilaa sitten uuden ohjaamon kun mitat selvillä, nyt 85mm stemmi pienellä nousulla ja 700mm flat -tanko pienellä takataivutuksella. Tuntuu hyvälle, stemmi voisi olla ehkä aavistuksen lyhyempi. Lisäksi pitäisi jarruletkuja lyhennellä yms. muuta pientä.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Sairaan nopean näköinen Linski.

Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## no-saint

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resi...nt=photo%2cJPG

----------


## no-saint

Ja yllä siis pyhäinhäväistys syntymässä!! 
26" runko, 27.5" kiekot, 29" keula. 
Ja muotipoliisi pamputtaa taas...

----------


## wex4

^ kuulostaa tutulta, itse lisäsin tuohon keittoon vielä plussan 3.0×27,5 ja vielä täpäriin, siksi en kehtaa täällä siitä huudella

----------


## no-saint

Tuossa on myös tuo "plussa" eli eturengas on Wtb:n Trailblaizer 2.8 joka toki ei ole ns: oikea plussarengas mutta omaan makuuni tarpeeksi muhku.

----------


## LJL

Asiallinen hähäinpyväistys on meneillään!

----------


## kaakku

Mikä on titamiinipyörän keulakulma vai hämääkö vaan kuva jyrkemmäksi mitä onkaan? 

On se kyllä hieno!

----------


## Sirkkeli

Päivitystä roskislöytöprojektiin.. osat on mitä sattui romulootasta löytyyn mutta ihan poljettava siitä tuli. Veivit+rattaat molemmista päistä ainaki menee vaihtoon (jos ei muuten niin ulkonäön takia ☺ ), jarruletkukin pitäis lyhentää taikka vaihtaa jarrut parempiin. Mut kyllä sillä näinkin lenkillä käy ja töihin polkee.

Lähetetty minun GT-I9505 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## S.S

> Mikä on titamiinipyörän keulakulma vai hämääkö vaan kuva jyrkemmäksi mitä onkaan? 
> 
> On se kyllä hieno!



Kuvassa on hieman epätasainen maa, satula on vaaterissa, joten kyllä tuo vähän etukenossa on. Jos oikein tulkitsen geometriataulukkoa, niin keulakulma on 70.5 astetta. Siitä en tiedä, millä keulalla tuo on ilmoitettu, kun tuohon suositellaan 100-120mm keulaa. Nyt tuossa kiinni 100mm keula.

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Garymies

Tämmöisen sain viikonloppuna ajokuntoon. Mahdollisimman paljon jämäosia pyrin käyttämään. On oikein hyvä ajaa pienen testilenkin perusteella. Mulla on jo täysjäykkä 29, joten tää menee isäukolle käyttöpyöräksi. Seuraavaksi täytyy hommata kiinteät lokarit ja ehkä tarakka.

----------


## Sand

Sellainen 10,1kg vekotin siitä tuli :Hymy: 





SRAMin Apex vaihteisto ja kammet.
Kiekot DT Swiss R 24 Spline, renkaina Continentalin Cyclocross race.
Jarrut Tektro CR720.

200g voisi vielä viilata pois niin pääsisi alle 10kg :Hymy:

----------


## Iglumies

Kyllästyin kiekkojen ja rattaiden puljaamiseen ja hankin toisen rungon, johon nyt saa ripustaa pelkästään työmatkaosia. Haipalli saa jäädä mettäkoneeks.
Siis tämä on ajokuntoinen illan aherruksen jälkeen, mutta säätöä vielä riittää ja lainaosat vaihtaa omiin (tai olla antamatta takasin)

----------


## JuPu80

Tuollainen Rale tuli rakenneltua jokunen vuosi sitten. Hemmetin hauska ja käytännöllinen pyörä työmatkoille. Alkuperäinen väri oli tuo vähän kummallinen aavistuksen vihreään taittava kulta, jota olen jättänyt näkyviin tarrojen ympärille ja muhveihin. Piti maalata tuo kun edellinen omistaja oli kolhinut varsinkin vaakaputken maalit karuun kuntoon ja runko oli pintaruosteessa kolhukohdista. Eikä se värikään oikein miellyttänyt. Tuli vissiin tehtyä pohjat kerrankin kunnolla, kun tuo maalipinta näyttää ihan hyvältä edelleen eikä ole kärsinyt käytössä. Tavallaan siitä tuli vähän turhankin hieno, kun alun perin oli tarkoitus tehdä rottapyörä työmatkoille...

Kiekot varmaan jakavat mielipiteitä, suurin valintakriteeri oli halpa hinta Ebayssä  :Hymy:  Ovat kuitenkin pysyneet suorana satakiloisen kuskin alla muutaman tuhat kilometriä, joten ei valittamista. Kevyet ne ei varmaan kyllä ole... Vähän tehokkaammat jarrut ja ergonomisempi tanko ovat käyneet mielessä, mutta saa nähdä, saanko aikaiseksi.

----------


## Avokid

Osaako joku vinkata paikkoja mistä voisi kysyä tarjousta rungon muokkaamiseksi hihnavetoiseksi ( ja uusi maalaus ), mielellään Tampereen alueella mutta muukin Etelä-Suomi käy. Eli pitäisi takakolmio katkaista ja laittaa sovitepala.
Vai onko se ihan sikahintaista huvia?

----------


## VitaliT

Tarvitset tämän typpisen palikan.


http://www.paragonmachineworks.com/c...ion&key=MS1035

----------


## LJL

Mulla lähti tänään käyntiin projekti... Krossariin teräsrunko ja 1x11 voimansiirto. 

Kuvia kun Saksasta saapuu tavaraa

----------


## Bull88

Näyttä mahtavalta. Oma osaaminen ja aika ei riitä. Onko vastaavaa kokoonpanos saatavana kaupoissa uutena/käytettynä? 

Tämä siis GARYMIES:nimimerkin pyörään liittyen

----------


## Avokid

> Tarvitset tämän typpisen palikan.
> 
> 
> http://www.paragonmachineworks.com/c...ion&key=MS1035



Tiedän, mutta kukapa tuon asentaisi?  :Hymy:

----------


## Fat Boy

> Tiedän, mutta kukapa tuon asentaisi?



Kokeileppa hakea blingfactory nimistä firmaa, taisi olla sillä suunnalla. Tekevät tuon pulikan halutusta materiaalista ja uskoakseni saavat hitsattua sen kiinni tai ainakin tietävät missä homma hoituu. 

nih..

----------


## JackOja

> ... Krossariin teräsrunko...



Oho, aika yllättävä veto sulta. Mikämikä?

----------


## LJL

> Oho, aika yllättävä veto sulta. Mikämikä?



Joo yllätyin itsekin  :Leveä hymy:  Ritchey SwissCross

----------


## JackOja

> ...Ritchey SwissCross



Uuuhh, NAM! Mä olisin halunnut tuon myös, mutta sitten teinkin toisin.

Muista laittaa ruosteenestoo rungon sisään ennen kasausta kun suolavimma-Helsingissäkin ajelet  :Vink:

----------


## kaakku

Kai se teräsraami on sitten punainen eikä musta? Punainen on pornon väri!

----------


## LJL

> Kai se teräsraami on sitten punainen eikä musta? Punainen on pornon väri!



Levyjarru-SwissCross on musta ja cantilever-versio punainen. Mulle tulee siis levyjarruille.

Voin valella rungon ydinjätteellä ennen sen käyttöönottoa. Sen jälkeen ei tartu ruoste eikä edes postimerkki, ja loistaa pimeässä

----------


## kaakku

> Levyjarru-SwissCross on musta ja cantilever-versio punainen.



Pornon nimissä peruttava tilaus ja siirryttävä cantilevereihin.

----------


## LJL

> Pornon nimissä peruttava tilaus ja siirryttävä cantilevereihin.



Pornoa/erotiikkaa tietysti tavoitellaan. Pitäsikö sitä... Ei jaksa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tank Driver

Tähän kohtaan joku kasku väristä ja pornosta.

----------


## Tonik

Tämmöne kirjaimellisesti ghettosinkula ois tossa rakenteilla.. Tavoitteena ois joskus toho hitsailla/hitsauttaa levarikorvake onkoha kellään vinkkiä miten se kannattas toteuttaa? Uus keulakin tuahon ois hakusessa ja kaikkee muuta kivaa  

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Garymies

> Näyttä mahtavalta. Oma osaaminen ja aika ei riitä. Onko vastaavaa kokoonpanos saatavana kaupoissa uutena/käytettynä? 
> 
> Tämä siis GARYMIES:nimimerkin pyörään liittyen



Saattaahan fillaritorilta melkolailla samantyyppisiä käytettynä joskus löytyä. Uutena näitä täysjäykkiä 29'' 1x10 pyöriä ei tahdo löytyä. Pinnacle Ramin One Evancyclesiltä tilaamalla on yks vaihtoehto. (en ole kyllä varma saako sitä tällähetkellä)

----------


## YocceT

Tollanen vuoden 1972 ajokuntoinen Tunturi-aihio olisi liiterissä. Mitähän tälle tekisi?


http://i5.aijaa.com/b/00419/14175012.jpg

----------


## hannupulkkinen

"Tollanen vuoden 1972 ajokuntoinen Tunturi-aihio olisi liiterissä. Mitähän tälle tekisi?"

Jospa vaikka ekaksi laittaisit tuon kuvan julkiseksi niin kaikki näkisivät sen. Nyt asetukset ovat varmaan yksityisellä.

----------


## LJL

Kyllä kuva aamulla näkyi mutta ei enää

----------


## YocceT

No ihme juttu. Kattelen tätä samaa säiettä tabletilla, josta en ole kirjautunut Googleen, enkä foorumille, ja siellä kuva näkyy. Niin, toi kuva on siis Googlen kuvissa, julkisessa kansiossa. Ja miksi se ensin näkyy ja sitten kesken päivää lakkaa näkymästä..

----------


## oppes

> Tollanen vuoden 1972 ajokuntoinen Tunturi-aihio olisi liiterissä. Mitähän tälle tekisi?



Aika hiano  :Leveä hymy:  Ite kyllä melkein säilyttäisin alkuperäiskuosissaan. 

P.S Dynamo ja ajovalo puuttuu....

----------


## Avokid

Jos haluaisin maalauttaa tuon Surlyn rungon fiksusti niin mites se kannattaa teettää ja mitä eroja tavoissa on? 
Joissakin puhutaan useiden satojen eurojen maalauksista ja sitten nyrkkipaja maalaa jonkun Jopon rungon neljällä kympillä.

----------


## kaakku

Avokid, mulla ois kans yks maantierunko joka kaipaisi maalia pintaan. Eli laita tänne tai yksärillä tieto jos ja kun löydät maalaamon.

----------


## Iglumies

Tähän on tankin kanssa nyt päästy, eikä vieläkään tiedetä mitä tolla oikein tekis. Hieno se on, mutta varmaan vähän lyhyemmällä kaulalla käytännöllisempi. 

Takapalkista

----------


## Tank Driver

Tähän kohtaan armotonta nillitystä liian pienestä rungosta ja satulan asennosta.

----------


## nopsako

Satula liian edessä! Oletko reidetön?

----------


## no-saint

Iglu ja Tankki: lahjoitatte pinkin monsterin NaNa:lle enskamankeliks.

----------


## LJL

Ritchey Käkikello-Kröss oli vihdoin tänään lähtenyt tulemaan Saksanmaalta. Saa nähdä olisiko ensi viikolla jotakin konkretiaa krossariprojektista..

----------


## Sakkke2

Ensimäinen pyöräprojektikin valmistui. Crescent 92308 shimano 105 vaihteilla. Alkuperäistä jäi runko, haarukka, ohjainlaakeri ja stemmi. Tarrat saatan vielä teettää runkoon ja repiä vanteista pois.

----------


## Tonik

Pitkään oon jo haaveillu vanhemmasta teräskonasta ja nyt tälläne vuoden -97 Cindy tuli vastaan mielestäni kohtuu hintaan ja läheltä.. noh olihan se pakko sitten käydä hakemassa. 
Tosiaan tässä nyt mietiskelen, että mites tätä sitten alkais pikkuhiljaa kasaamaan.
Sinkula tästä melko varmasti tulee.. taino 1x10 toki lipois kanssa.
Sitten oon kans pohtinu, että pitäskö tähä jollai ammattilaisella teettää levarikorvakkeet vai löiskö vaa kunno v-jarrut.. 
Keulaksi valikoituu melko varmasti Konan p2, mutta toisaalta tekis mieli lyyä vähä joustooki... 
Ehdotuksia otetaan mielellään vastaan ja jos jollain ois konan p2 tarjoilla kohtuu hintaan niin ostan pois! Tietty muitakin saa tarjoilla.




Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta

----------


## Tonik

Nyt ois ghettosinkulaan suunnitteilla ghettokeula vanhaa rst:n omegaa hyödyntäen. Heittäkääs ehdotuksia miten tää kannattais toteuttaa. Alla olevassa linkissä vähän suuntaa mitä haetaan.
http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/diy...nk-644194.html


Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta

----------


## Tomy

Mukava projekti on päättynyt!

Arkikäyttöön ja auton korvikkeeksi tuli keväällä hankittua Bullitt frame kit jonka ympärille kasasin 1x9 sähköavusteisen tavarapyörän. Projekti oli leppoisa ja opettavainen monella tapaa. Tee se itse -tuotoksia tai kasauksia ovat mm. kiekot, kuljetuslaatikko ja akkutelineen runkokiinnikkeet.

----------


## wex4

> Nyt ois ghettosinkulaan suunnitteilla ghettokeula vanhaa rst:n omegaa hyödyntäen. Heittäkääs ehdotuksia miten tää kannattais toteuttaa. Alla olevassa linkissä vähän suuntaa mitä haetaan.
> http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/diy...nk-644194.html
> 
> 
> Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta



Läpipulteilla tein työkaverin pyörään lukituksen, hyvin on pari vuotta kestänyt.

----------


## Tonik

Joo sitä oon kans miettiny, että jos en muuta keksi nii lyän vaan läpipultilla. Mites lyhentelitkö alajalkoja yhtään? 

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta

----------


## wex4

Ei siinä ollut tarvetta muutella, risat sisus kalut poistettiin, kaksi muistaakseni 2 kpl 5mm läpi pulttia perpuoli.

----------


## Tonik

Ghettokeula alkaa saamaan vähän näköä, vielä pitää vähän näperrellä ja suunnitella.  


Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta

----------


## Iglumies

Nyt aletaan olemaan jännän äärellä ja toivotaan ettei käy kovin pahasti.

----------


## Tonik

> Nyt aletaan olemaan jännän äärellä ja toivotaan ettei käy kovin pahasti.



Eikaitsitä ku näissä hommissa laitetaan turvallisuus etusijalle!  

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta

----------


## skuikka

Meniskös noiden liukuputkien sisään ohjausputken kävyt? Jos joo, niin pulttaa sieltä alajalkojen alarei'istä keula kasaan, tee soviteholkit liukuputken ja alajalan väliin ja kunnon liima soviteholkkeja pitämään. Jos hajoaa, hajoaa jostain tehtaalla tehdystä liitoksesta.

----------


## hiekkaa succicsissa

> Pitkään oon jo haaveillu vanhemmasta teräskonasta ja nyt tälläne vuoden -97 Cindy tuli vastaan mielestäni kohtuu hintaan ja läheltä.. noh olihan se pakko sitten käydä hakemassa.  Tosiaan tässä nyt mietiskelen, että mites tätä sitten alkais pikkuhiljaa kasaamaan. Sinkula tästä melko varmasti tulee.. taino 1x10 toki lipois kanssa. Sitten oon kans pohtinu, että pitäskö tähä jollai ammattilaisella teettää levarikorvakkeet vai löiskö vaa kunno v-jarrut..  Keulaksi valikoituu melko varmasti Konan p2, mutta toisaalta tekis mieli lyyä vähä joustooki...  Ehdotuksia otetaan mielellään vastaan ja jos jollain ois konan p2 tarjoilla kohtuu hintaan niin ostan pois! Tietty muitakin saa tarjoilla.     Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta



  Hieno runko. Älä tee sinkulaa koska joutuisit laittamaan ketjunkikiristäjän mikä on aina purkkaviritys. Äläkä varsinkaan pilaa millään levarikorvakkeilla. Ehdotan 1×10 ja just se p2. Tulee kevyt ja kiva.

----------


## Plus

^ENO Eccentric -takanavalla saisi hienon sinkulan ilman kiristintä...

----------


## hiekkaa succicsissa

^ Tuo on totta, hinnaltaan taitaa mennä suunnilleen samoihin vaihteistamisen kanssa.

----------


## Jussi K

> Uuh. Nyt on mustaa pinnassa, ja kävin vetämässä paljaalla samantien, koska heitin suvigummit samalla alle. Kyllä on vahvistettava että musta kehä on nopein. 
> Hädissäni vedin halvimmalla maalarinteipillä suojaukset. Raaputin niitä sitten aamupäivällä pari tuntia irti. Eli kannattaa miettiä millä suojateippaukset tekee! Ilmeisesti maalarinteippejäkin on tässä asiassa erilaatuisia.



Mitkä lokasuojat tässä on?

-J

----------


## Sirkkeli

> Mitkä lokasuojat tässä on?
> 
> -J



Äkkivilkasulla väittäsin et nää http://www.bikester.fi/477125.html, leveydestä en osaa sanoa.. samoja katsellut itsellekkin työmatkakikottimeen.  :Hymy:

----------


## Tonik

> Meniskös noiden liukuputkien sisään ohjausputken kävyt? Jos joo, niin pulttaa sieltä alajalkojen alarei'istä keula kasaan, tee soviteholkit liukuputken ja alajalan väliin ja kunnon liima soviteholkkeja pitämään. Jos hajoaa, hajoaa jostain tehtaalla tehdystä liitoksesta.



Saattas jopa mennä kun pistää menemään! Pitääki kahtoo jos tälleen tän toteuttas 

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta

----------


## Tonik

> Hieno runko. Älä tee sinkulaa koska joutuisit laittamaan ketjunkikiristäjän mikä on aina purkkaviritys. Äläkä varsinkaan pilaa millään levarikorvakkeilla. Ehdotan 1×10 ja just se p2. Tulee kevyt ja kiva.



Joo emmä kyllä tähän mitään levyjarruvirityksiä ala tekemään.. nytkun tota runkoo on tossa tovin kahtellu niin ei tee mieli rueta pilaamaan! Mietin tuota, että half linkeillä mahdollisesti sais ketjut sopivalle kireydelle ilman ohjureita?

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta

----------


## Tonik

Tässä aikani kuluks rupesin ghettoon vääntämään kiinteääratasta jostain vanhan 8-pakan rattaasta.. totesin tossa noita reikiä leviämmäksi poraillessani, että osaa olla muuten kovaa ainetta nää rattaat...  


Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta

----------


## hiekkaa succicsissa

> Joo emmä kyllä tähän mitään levyjarruvirityksiä ala tekemään.. nytkun tota runkoo on tossa tovin kahtellu niin ei tee mieli rueta pilaamaan! Mietin tuota, että half linkeillä mahdollisesti sais ketjut sopivalle kireydelle ilman ohjureita?
> 
> Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta



Saa ne  mutta ne venyy ja sit tippuu.

----------


## SSGT-92

Ainahan on epäkeskeiset hilut ; http://www.trickstuff.de/en/manuals/...le_E_KL_TB.pdf



> Joo emmä kyllä tähän mitään levyjarruvirityksiä ala tekemään.. nytkun tota runkoo on tossa tovin kahtellu niin ei tee mieli rueta pilaamaan! Mietin tuota, että half linkeillä mahdollisesti sais ketjut sopivalle kireydelle ilman ohjureita?
> 
> Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta

----------


## Tonik

> Saa ne  mutta ne venyy ja sit tippuu.



Kuis nopeesti ne alkaa venymään? Onkos se half linkkien yleinen heikkous?

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta

----------


## Tonik

> Ainahan on epäkeskeiset hilut ; http://www.trickstuff.de/en/manuals/...le_E_KL_TB.pdf



Tuommosta toki vois sit rueta katteleen jos epätoivo alkaa käymään jo psyykkeen päälle   

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta

----------


## hiekkaa succicsissa

> Kuis nopeesti ne alkaa venymään? Onkos se half linkkien yleinen heikkous?
> 
> Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta



Ei vaan ketjujen yleinen heikkous. Yksivaihteisissa on siksi vaakadropit. Laita vaihteet, sinkula 26 on muutenkin vähän, noh..

----------


## oppes

> Mukava projekti on päättynyt!
> 
> Arkikäyttöön ja auton korvikkeeksi tuli keväällä hankittua Bullitt frame kit jonka ympärille kasasin 1x9 sähköavusteisen tavarapyörän. Projekti oli leppoisa ja opettavainen monella tapaa. Tee se itse -tuotoksia tai kasauksia ovat mm. kiekot, kuljetuslaatikko ja akkutelineen runkokiinnikkeet.



Siisti peli! (y) Pitkällekös tuolla akulla ajellaan? Toki riippuu omasta kontribuutiosta / avustuksen määrästä mutta "about"?

----------


## Toni L.

Josko näistä syntyisi mun eka semiläski? Xt8000 osat, kammiksi Turbinet, kiekot 40mm Easton+Stans. Renkaiksi Maxxis Chroniclet nyt alkuun, katsotaan miten niillä pärjää.

----------


## Tonik

> Ei vaan ketjujen yleinen heikkous. Yksivaihteisissa on siksi vaakadropit. Laita vaihteet, sinkula 26 on muutenkin vähän, noh..



Nooh pitääny sitä miettiä sitte vielä.. tässä ny on jo jos jonkinnäköstä projektia ku hommasin tossa vielä vanhan käkkyräsarven fixiprojektiks... kun sai niin halvalla..
 

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta

----------


## crcm

Jämä osista tehty ensimmäinen hybridini odottaa dildon purkua.

----------


## Avokid

Eipä näy...

----------


## JackOja

> Eipä näy...



Höh, eilen illalla tapatalkilla näkyi, mutta nyt ei näy läppärillä.

----------


## YocceT

Googlen kuvien linkit happanee nykyisin tunneissa ja ainakaan minä en ole löytänyt sellaista vipua jolla ne saa pysymään julkisina, näkyvissä. Muitakin palveluita on, esimerkiksi tämä toimii hyvin:
http://pic.useful.fi/

----------


## paaton

> Googlen kuvien linkit happanee nykyisin tunneissa ja ainakaan minä en ole löytänyt sellaista vipua jolla ne saa pysymään julkisina, näkyvissä. Muitakin palveluita on, esimerkiksi tämä toimii hyvin:
> http://pic.useful.fi/



Itsekkin yritin käyttää googlekuvia, mutta jakaminen on tehty mahdottomaksi. Ilmeisesti tarkoituksena on mainostaa googlen palvelua ja saadaa kaikki ihmiset liittymään tähän. 

 Flickr toimii puhelimella kuten google, eli toimii kuvapankkina. Kuvien jakaminen ja lataaminen halutussa koossa on helppoa.
Saa suoraa bb-koodia tai pelkän kuvalinkin.

----------


## crcm

> Eipä näy...



Jaahas, että linkki vanhenee no pitänee sitten käyttää vanhaa kunnon imguria. Hypridi:

----------


## Tonik

Mites tota takahaarukkaa vois vähä levitellä ku ei meinaa rengas istuu oikeen kunnolla... taitaa vaatii rälläkällä parit viillot ja umpeen hitsamisen? Vai saisko tota mitenkään paukuteltua ilman? Onko kellään kokemusta?


Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta

----------


## Matijas

> Jaahas, että linkki vanhenee no pitänee sitten käyttää vanhaa kunnon imguria. Hypridi:



^  Tuo spacer-pino on aika hilpeä  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Se on rektaaliankkuri tangolla istuvan matkustajan paikoillaan pitämiseksi. STM:n asetus määrää sellaisen pakolliseksi yli 30 km/h noupeudella kyyditsemistä varten.

----------


## oppes

Rektaaliankkuri  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## xxx

> Mites tota takahaarukkaa vois vähä levitellä ku ei meinaa rengas istuu oikeen kunnolla... taitaa vaatii rälläkällä parit viillot ja umpeen hitsamisen? Vai saisko tota mitenkään paukuteltua ilman? Onko kellään kokemusta?







> Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta



Ruuvipenkissä tuo luttaantuu mukavasti. Toiselle puolelle vaan suunnilleen putken halkaisijalta lovettu puupalikka niin ei litisty kuin sisäpuolelta puristaessa. Lopuksi takahaarukan suoruuden tarkistus Sheldon Brownin neuvojen mukaan ja tarvittaessa oikaisu esimerkiksi kakkosnelosta vipuvartena käyttäen. Yksinkertaista, mutta helppoa.

----------


## Tonik

> Ruuvipenkissä tuo luttaantuu mukavasti. Toiselle puolelle vaan suunnilleen putken halkaisijalta lovettu puupalikka niin ei litisty kuin sisäpuolelta puristaessa. Lopuksi takahaarukan suoruuden tarkistus Sheldon Brownin neuvojen mukaan ja tarvittaessa oikaisu esimerkiksi kakkosnelosta vipuvartena käyttäen. Yksinkertaista, mutta helppoa.



Kiitos vinkistä!  

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta

----------


## Avokid

> Uusi satula tuli, joten ensi kesän häröin triathlonpyörä on valmis harjoitteluun 
> Eturatas vaihtuu vielä 38t rieskaan ja kiekot mahdollisesti 622-kiekkoihin kesäksi.





Tämä jonkin verran huomiota ( http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...32#post2475332 ) saanut pyörä oli lauantaina ekassa tulikasteessaan Säkylän triathlonin olympiamatkalla, joka oli myös minulle ensimmäinen triathlon.
Ohjaustanko oli monen kuukauden säätämisen jälkeen vaihdettava droppitankoon, koska aerotankoa ei vain saanut luotettavasti suoraan tankoon kiinni. Eturatas vaihtui isompaan ja jarrut droppitangon vuoksi mekaanisiin. Droppitanko on pyörän luonteeseen  sopiva Salsan Cowbell 2. Myös etuhaarukka vaihtui alkuperäiseen, koska se vain tuntui sopivan paremmin tähän pyörään  :Hymy: 
Ja mitenkä pyörä toimi 40km pätkällä? Hyvin. 33km/h keskari ei aiheuttanut minkäänlaista tuskaa, vaikka uinnissa alkanut pohjekramppi laukesi vasta 30km kohdalla. Kuukauden päästä Turussa on tarkoitus sotkea samaa tahtia puolimatkan 90km, mutta sinne taidan ottaa Tahko-maasturistani Sramin kiekot ja laitan niiden päälle vähän kapeammat kumit.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Irstaan upeaa ristisiitosta. Karmean kaunis. Iso vihreä pallura!

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Olin itse lauantaina pyörälenkillä ja Säkylän kohdalla pysähdyin toviksi katselemaan triathlon kissaa, tuli bongattua Avokidin Surly.

----------


## Sihijuoma666

Tällainen tuli terassipyöräksi ja varmaan ikuisuusprojektiksi. Mutta on pirun kiva ajaa! Ehkä tuolle ohjaamolle seuraavaksi jotain.

----------


## Tonik

^Mikä takapakka tässä on? On muute hel*etin hiano cänäri!😍

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta

----------


## Sihijuoma666

Tänks. Siinä on SRAM NX koko setti.

----------


## hiekkaa succicsissa

Penkki suoraan, stemmi vaihtoon ja eteen vielä nestejarru niin aika hieno. Onko renkaat fatfrankit? Kuvat vedon puolelta.

----------


## Tonik

Jaahas ja uutta rojektia tuli taas haettua ku ilmaseks sai... mitäköhä tästäki taas tulee...  


Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta

----------


## LauriA

Ensimmäinen täysin alusta rakennettu fillari valmistui, käytetyistä osista mahdollisimman halvalla haalittu kasaan talvi/hupailufillariksi.



Pohjana On One Scandal 29er runko ja täyskuituhaarukka, siihen rakennettu 1x10 ja mekaaniset levarit talvea varten. Kiekoiksi tuli cyclon varakiekot MT35 jotka on aika kaposet mutta toimii silti.

Rakentaessa tuli aika monta tenkkapoota mutta nyt on ajokunnossa. Tänään tosin huomasin että oli unohtunut kiristää kammen ruuvit, ihmettelin mikäs se siellä narisee.  :Leveä hymy: 

Aikamoisen mukava peli, vähän tullut jo maastossakin pyörähdettyä ja taitojen puutetta lukuunottamatta hemmetin hauskaa kun pääsee kiipeämään vaikka puuhun.

----------


## LJL

Laitetaan muutamia pikaisesti räpsäistyjä kuvia teräskrossariprojektista... Homman nimi on siis Ritchey SwissCross Disc. Kaikki palikat on olleet valmiina asennusta varten jo hyvän aikaa, ja otin maanantaiksi lomapäivän että saisin pyörän vihdoin ajoon. Ennen niputusta muutamia poimintoja siitä, mitä tuleman pitää.

Runko on 55cm, vaakaputki on sentin pidempi kuin aiemmassa Canyonin Inflite AL:ssä. Reach pitäisi olla millilleen sama. Jännä nähdä mikä on erilaista. Satulatolppa on kuvassa luonnottoman korkealla, kun en uskaltanut törkätä sisään ennen mittauksia.



Stonga vaihtui itselleni sopimattomaksi osoittautuneesta Ritcheyn Evo Curvesta 5mm lyhemmän reachin WCS Logic II -stongaan, kylmät tyypit käteen tuntuu erittäin hyvältä. Stemmi on Ritcheyn 100mm wet black joka sopii hienosti runkoon, samaa väriä kun on. Kuituhaarukka suoralla 1-1/8" putkella vaikuttaa luvalla sanoen eroottiselta. Tähän pyörään ei muuten mitään lokasuojia tai tarakoita asennella...



Rengasosastolle tulee Challengen 33mm open tubular -tyyppiset kumekset skinwallina. Ihmeellinen lituska ennen vanteelle laittoa. Ja voin kertoa, ettei muistaakseni yksikään (edes nasta-) rengas ole ollut niin itkettävä laittaa kehälle kuin tämä. Ehkä noi on suunniteltu jollekin muulle kuin 29" maastokehille. Hirveän 45min sormet rakoilla ähräämisen jälkeen etukumi, joka on siis nappulaisempi Grifo, asettui siihen napakasti ja pitää jopa hämmästyttävän hyvin ilmaa gorillateipatulla kehällä ilman litkuja. Olen hyvin optimistinen että rengas tiivistyy 1-1,5 kuupallisella litkua, vaikka muunlaisiakin juttuja olen kuullut nimeltä mainitsematta Jack OjaBauerilta. Toisaalta kyljistä paistaa sen verran päivä läpi että olen varautunut jopa sisäkumeihin siirtymiseen. Taakse semisliksi Chicane.



Tolpaksi valikoitui Ritcheyn 27,2mm WCS Carbon, joka sopii tähän pyörään ja muihin Ritcheyn putkiosiin kuin nenä päähän. Ritcheyn UD-kuitu mielestäni tullut todella paljon hienomman näköiseksi jostain viiden vuoden takaisesta versiosta, jolloin olen viimeksi tämmöisen hankkinut. Satulaosastolle päätyi sattuman oikusta Tunen KommVor+, vaikka ei alunperin pitänyt. Kun kerran sellainen lähetettiin niin en sitten voinut enää lähettää takaisin, koska olin siihen jo liian kiintynyt. Liian viekoittelevasti kimmeltää. Kestävyys saattaa olla osastoa itken verta, mutta sitä voi murehtia sitten myöhemmin.



Voimansiirto-osasto on Canyonista siirrettyä omalla mittapuullani todella epähienosti n. 10tkm ajettua 11sp Ultegraa. Kammet, takavaihtaja ja kahvat ovat rehellisesti sanottuna karmeassa kunnossa. Sitten mietin asiaa toiselta kantilta, ja totesin, että oikeastaan tästä saa aikaan ihan hyvää fillariestetiikkaa, että pulttaa pienehköä hifipalikkaa raiskatun näköisiin osiin. Joten eikun osumia saaneeseen takavaihtajaan (meni puoli purkkia bräkleeniä tämän putsaamiseen) KCNC:n punaiset rissat...



Päädyin heivaamaan etuvaihtajan kokonaan pois, osittain painonsäästösyistä enkä oikein ole innostunut 2x systeemistä. Siispä sinänsä karmeassa kunnossa oleviin 172,5mm kampiin Wolftoothin ovaali 40t N/W-ratas kiinni, punaisilla Wolftoothin rattaanpulteilla. Karua mutta samalla jotenkin mukavan kiehtovaa. Voi kyllä olla, että vaihdan kammet jossain vaiheessa 175mm versioihin (jos vaikka samassa rytäkässä hommaisi Stagesin wattikammen)



Yksi epäromanttisimmista pyöränosista on mielestäni Shimanon Hollowtech-kampien muovikorkki. Onneksi siihen on olemassa muitakin ratkaisuja, kuten tämä varsin näppärä Reset Racingin alumiinikorkki.



Tämmöisiä. Josko sitä ensi viikolla olisi kuvia kokonaisesta pyörästä ajokokemuksien kera.

----------


## Iglumies

Pari viimeistä tosi ok, vaikken kylläkään tommosella LJLlän rimpulakumisella haluais ajella.

----------


## LJL

Jos joskus on ongelma ja izmo suostuu paljastamaan missä on iglun paja, eikä kukaan ole laivan putkassa, niin saatan ilmaantua korjaamista vailla olemaan

----------


## Tank Driver

Minä voin opastaa ihan vittuillakseni.

----------


## JackOja

Hienoutta tulossa LJL:n säätämöstä.

Iglun pajalle sitkun kumit on tussuna.

----------


## JohannesP

Herkkua tarjolla ja vielä tarinan kera. Kuvia saa postailla sit valmiistakin tuotoksesta.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Tämmöisiä. Josko sitä ensi viikolla olisi kuvia kokonaisesta pyörästä ajokokemuksien kera.



Aika jännää että foorumityyppi jonka tuntee lähinnä ns tyhjänpäiväisten kommenttien ja ketjujen erikoismiehenä on myös mies joka on saanut aikaan noin fiksun, tyylikkään ja jopa jotenkin sävähdyttävän pyörän ja osaa esitellä sen noin fasineeraavaan tapaan. Bravo!

----------


## LJL

> Aika jännää että foorumityyppi jonka tuntee lähinnä ns tyhjänpäiväisten kommenttien ja ketjujen erikoismiehenä on myös mies joka on saanut aikaan noin fiksun, tyylikkään ja jopa jotenkin sävähdyttävän pyörän ja osaa esitellä sen noin fasineeraavaan tapaan. Bravo!



Kiitoksia lämpimistä sanoista. Olen täysin samaa mieltä että täyttä paskaa tulee kirjoitettua aina, mutta se ei tarkoita, että muilla elämän osa-alueilla pyyhkisi yhtä huonosti. Olen vakaasti sitä mieltä että paskan puhumiselle on hankittava legitimiteettiä postaamalla noin kerran kahdessa vuodessa myös asiaa

----------


## JiiÄm

^Kokonaisuudessaan noin niinkuin todella asiallinen projekti! Eikä helpota omaa kuumetta yhtään.  :Hymy: 






> Voimansiirto-osasto on Canyonista siirrettyä omalla mittapuullani todella epähienosti n. 10tkm ajettua 11sp Ultegraa. Kammet, takavaihtaja ja kahvat ovat rehellisesti sanottuna karmeassa kunnossa. Sitten mietin asiaa toiselta kantilta, ja totesin, että oikeastaan tästä saa aikaan ihan hyvää fillariestetiikkaa, että pulttaa pienehköä hifipalikkaa raiskatun näköisiin osiin. Joten eikun osumia saaneeseen takavaihtajaan (meni puoli purkkia bräkleeniä tämän putsaamiseen) KCNC:n punaiset rissat...



Tuosta olen samaa mieltä, on ehkä jopa omalla tavalla hienompaa kuin ihan vitriiniuusi. Et määrätyistä osista paistaa että niillä on oikeasti ajettu, käytönjäljet ei ole sama asia kuin loppuunajettu tai huonosti huollettu.

----------


## Jami2003

On kyllä komia projekti LJL:llä. Ja hieno esittely.

Myös LauriA:n jäykkäkeulainen on kauniin puhdaslinjainen.

Viimeisin oma projekti valmistui jo yli vuosi sitten, ehkäpä ensi talvena uusi...

----------


## hiekkaa succicsissa

On tosi hieno tuo ritchey, kuvaa valmiista odotellessa..

----------


## elasto

> Ensimmäinen täysin alusta rakennettu fillari valmistui, käytetyistä osista mahdollisimman halvalla haalittu kasaan talvi/hupailufillariksi.



Suosittelen vetämään nuo jarruvaijerit vähän fiksummin ettei mene pannuttaessa kuoret heti paskaksi. Eli etujarrun vaijeri keulan sisäkautta ja takana tuohon vikaan rungon klipsiin kiinni ettei roiku takahaarukan ulkopuolella. Muuten kyllä todella asiallisen näköinen peli!





> Laitetaan muutamia pikaisesti räpsäistyjä kuvia teräskrossariprojektista...



Todella kuumottavan eroottinen paketti tulossa vaikka en noista kippuratankoisista niin välitäkään. Peukku!

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Pole Taival 27,5+ kokeilun alkuaskelet. 

http://teamtuska.sohva.org/site/?p=3413



Törkeä etikettivirhe on valkotekstinen eturengas mutta tämä onkin vaiheessa

----------


## S.S

> Laitetaan muutamia pikaisesti räpsäistyjä kuvia teräskrossariprojektista...



Kuumottava laite! Mietinkin tässä yhtenä päivänä, koska tästä tulee juttua. Itsellä suunnitteilla ensimmäinen kippurasarviprojekti samaan runkoon syksyn ja talven aikana, en ole vielä vaan päättänyt levyjarrujen ja vannejarrujen välillä ja moni muukin asia mietinnässä, kun aikaisempaa kokemusta ei ole yhtään kippurasarvisista.

Mistä hommasit rungon? Laitat tähän 29" kiekot? Laita tosiaan kokemuksia, kun saat pyörän ajoon.

----------


## Tank Driver

Ottamatta ÄlJiiÄllältä mitään pois, Mahonen löi nyt luun kurkkuun.

Kerropa lisää.

----------


## LJL

> Mistä hommasit rungon? Laitat tähän 29" kiekot?



Runko on Saksasta r2-bike.de:stä joka pystyi toimittamaan rungon suht nopeasti (vähän liiankin nopeasti näköjään, kun se on maannut reilun kuukauden tuossa pahvilaatikossa  :Leveä hymy: ), olikos se Suomen alveilla joku 1080 € kun tilasin. Runkosetti sisältää rungon, keulan, expanderin kaulaputkeen ja ohjainlaakerin. 

Kiekot on tässä kohtaa edellisestä Canyonin krossarista DT Swissin jotkut 29" bulkkimaastokiekot, taisivat olla jotain reilut 1800g/pari eli aika painavat. Justiinsa katsoin että koskaan ei ole n. 10tkm kuluessa rihdattu ja edelleen aivan luotisuorat. Budjetti ei tässä kohtaa riittänyt kiekkopäivitykseen, positiivisesti ajateltuna on hyvä olla jotain projektia jatkossakin... Oon miettinyt joko custom-kiekkoja kiinankuitukehillä tai sitten Mavicin uusia 29" Crossmax SL:iä.

----------


## LJL

Projekti lykkääntyi pikku kardinaalivirheen johdosta  :Leveä hymy:  Avautumista toisessa ketjussa: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...72#post2559972

Positiivisesti ajateltuna nyt tulee sitten lisää sitä UD-kuidun väristä, kun tuota SwissCrossin mustaa haarukkaa ei tietenkään saa mistään erikseen. Tämmöinen siis tilalle: http://ritcheylogic.com/wcs-carbon-disc-cross-bike-fork

Voi perhanan perhana.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

No d'uh sentään LJL:lle huonon kohdistuksen johdosta!

Pole jatkaa tarinaa kesäloman jälkeen. Pitäisi löytää sopivat kiekot. Renkaiksi tullevat Schwalben tai WTB:n mallistosta 2,8" renkulat..

----------


## LJL

> No d'uh sentään LJL:lle huonon kohdistuksen johdosta!



En lähde ollenkaan selittelemään/laittamaan muiden piikkiin omia virheitä, mutta sen sanon että kaulaputken katkaisua ei kannata tehdä kun on kahdestaan kolmevuotiaan kanssa kotona, vaan säästää se sellaiseen hetkeen kun saa olla aivan rauhassa.

Huono keskittyminen = pankkitilillä kuuluu "hyrsk hyrsk" ja valitettavasti me ei olla jo eellä

----------


## kalleA

Hieno pole Janila! kerranki.. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## LJL

> ...pankkitilillä kuuluu "hyrsk hyrsk"



Ååh. Ei kuulunutkaan kuin kotivakuutuksen omavastuun osalta. Pahoittelen että kirjoitan samoja juttuja eri ketjuihin mutta MÄÄ OON NIIN ONNELLINEN

----------


## JohannesP

Itse en olisi varmaan edes tajunnut laittaa tuollaista vahinkoa kotivakuutukseen.  :Leveä hymy: 

Kysyitkö muuten Ritcheyltä olisiko heidän kauttaan saanut tilattua pelkkää haarukkaa?

----------


## Jami2003

Tuon takia katkaisen aina keulaputken paikallaan.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Minä juostessa.




Anteex

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Ååh. Ei kuulunutkaan kuin kotivakuutuksen omavastuun osalta. Pahoittelen että kirjoitan samoja juttuja eri ketjuihin mutta MÄÄ OON NIIN ONNELLINEN



Mä en ole tuntenut elämäni aikana kuin yhden ainoan henkilön jolla kaikki mihin ryhtyi meni aina täysin tuubiin. Hänen tarinoitaan oli mukava kuunnella.   Tosin tämä täydellinen onnistuminen perustui vain ao:n omaan kertomaan.

Itse uskon että jos tekee ja touhuaa kaikenlaista niin aivan varmasti sattuu aina joskus jotain.  Vixxxxaahan ne mokat mutta useimmiten lopulta aika pikku juttuja.

----------


## Tonik

Nonni nyt on taas fiilattu ja höylätty oikeen railakkaasti! 
Saanko esitellä "ghettopulttinapa":


Vielku pääsis räkii hitsillä nua prikat kiinni/yhteen niin tulis vähän vahvempi! Kestää minkä kestää! 
Joo ois ton voinu paremminki tehä mut ei oikee ollu tyävälineitä. 
Tosiaan eihä siinä mennykku yks viila ja vähä tuli pintanaarmua.. 
 

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta

----------


## Jsavilaa

Olis kai tuohon pienemmätkin prikat välttäny, varsinkin kun mahtaa kantaa ketju osaan nuista prikoista.

----------


## Tonik

Tuli viilattua nua reijät hätäsesti niin isoiks, että löyttiksen prikkavalikoimasta nua oli ainoat hyvät ja mielestäni istuu tohon hyvin.
Eikä nua ny hirveesti näytä kantavan.

EDIT: Ja ainahan niitä voi viilata.

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta

----------


## kmw

Jess, äijämeininkiä. Ja tuntematta kuskia luulen että kestää vallan hyvin.

----------


## Tonik

> Jess, äijämeininkiä. Ja tuntematta kuskia luulen että kestää vallan hyvin.



Juuu eitässä niipaljoo oo jerkkua reisissä (vielä ) et ainakaan ekalla polkasulla hajoo 

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta

----------


## LJL

Aah, elämä on taas raiteillaan  :Cool:

----------


## jone1

Anna lyhennyshomma kolmevuotiaalle.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Anna lyhennyshomma kolmevuotiaalle.



Se muuten varmaan onnistuisi tässä paremmin kuin isänsä, ainut vaan että hän vetää sikeitä...  :Leveä hymy:  Olisko se tuosta poikki (stemmin alareuna lepää kahden 2,5mm spacerin päällä ja yksi tulee joko stemmin alle tai päälle)??

----------


## LJL

Nyt sen on poikki... Toinen kerta meni jo paremmin! Ei katastrofeja. Tulee mieleen, miksi elämässä ei voi tehdä silleen kun tietokonepeleissä, että kun kuolee tai asiat muuten menee persiilleen, voi palata edelliseen tallentamiskohtaan (?)

Keulat olivat täysin identtiset, ainoastaan maali ja decalsit hieman erilaiset. Mielestäni molemmat ovat omalla tavallaan hienoja, sydän sykkii ehkä enemmän UD-cuidulle kun olen asiaa makustellut. Samaa hienoa viimeistelyä kuin satulatolppa.

----------


## Marsusram

> Nyt sen on poikki... Toinen kerta meni jo paremmin! Ei katastrofeja. Tulee mieleen, miksi elämässä ei voi tehdä silleen kun tietokonepeleissä, että kun kuolee tai asiat muuten menee persiilleen, voi palata edelliseen tallentamiskohtaan (?)
> 
> Keulat olivat täysin identtiset, ainoastaan maali ja decalsit hieman erilaiset. Mielestäni molemmat ovat omalla tavallaan hienoja, sydän sykkii ehkä enemmän UD-cuidulle kun olen asiaa makustellut. Samaa hienoa viimeistelyä kuin satulatolppa.



Käykö se tärvätty johonkin pienempään runkoon, vai oliko alapäästä runkokokoja?
Head tube length 100mm 115mm 130mm 150mm 170mm 190mm

Ai tuolla olikin 55cm eli 150mm on mitta.

----------


## LJL

> Käykö se tärvätty johonkin pienempään runkoon, vai oliko alapäästä runkokokoja?
> Head tube length 100mm 115mm 130mm 150mm 170mm 190mm
> 
> Ai tuolla olikin 55cm eli 150mm on mitta.



Tärvätty tuskin käy mihinkään runkoon, tai mistä sen tietää... Voin mitata sen, mutta epäilen että siitä voi tehdä ritsan.

----------


## Jouko_T

> Tärvätty tuskin käy mihinkään runkoon, tai mistä sen tietää...



Mikä estää laittamasta sisäpuolelle tukiputkea? Se, ja pala alkuperäistä putkea voidaan juottaa kiinni vaikkapa tällä:

http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/78100...uspuikot-10kpl

----------


## JackOja

Ei kai tuolla hiilaria juoteta?

----------


## stenu

Jostain toisesta yhteydestä joskus lueskelin, että joku oli kysellyt Signature-Samulta hiilarikaulaputken jatkamisesta. Vastaus oli ollut muistaakseni jotain sen sorttista, että itselleen ehkä varauksin saattaisi yrittää, mutta asiakkaalle ei.

Mä hakisin Decoväristä kiiltävänmustaa kakskomponenttikilikolia ja spreijaisin keulan. Keväällä hetken aikaa mietiskelin Ritsin ostamista Rosthairsin seuraajaksi ja suunnittelin vastaavaa operaatiota orkkiskeulallekin, koska siinä rungossa on mainoksia ihan riittävästi jo muutenkin ja keulan tekstit ei todellakaan kaunista sitä.

Norosthairs-projektikin alkaa saada muotoa. Vaikka geossa ei ole kuin ihan pieniä, muutaman millin ja puolen asteen muutoksia Gunnariin nähden, eikä tuossa muutenkaan ole mitään erikoista, meni suunnilleen pari kuukautta ekasta emailista tähän pisteeseen pääsemiseen. Ainostaan yhden asian kanssa joudun tekemään kompromissin: seatstay bridgen olisin halunnut ohuemmasta putkesta, mutta sellaista sopivaa pätkää ei ollut rosterisena tarjolla ja joudun tyytymään tuohon seatstayn paksuiseen. Käytännön merkitystä ei ole, mutta ulkonäöllistä on.

Tässä siis mun ajatus mulle täydellisestä hiekkatiecyclokrossimonikäyttöpyörästä. Luddiittipyörä, koska _syyt._ Eli vannejarrut, kaksi eturatasta, alikokoemäputki eikä läpipulttiakseleita missään. Kaikki muutkin optiot olisi ollut mahdollisia, mutta pitkän +/- -pohdinnan jälkeen tähän päädyin.

_https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...JpWmp2MGtUNERZ

_https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...hqaUwzM2NRN1FV

----------


## LJL

> Mikä estää laittamasta sisäpuolelle tukiputkea? Se, ja pala alkuperäistä putkea voidaan juottaa kiinni vaikkapa tällä:
> 
> http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/78100...uspuikot-10kpl



Se on kuulemma hengenvaarallista, niin ei ehkä kannata  :Hymy:  Tarkempia perusteluita voi kysyä Signaturesta. Mutta ne olivat erittäin uskottavia.

----------


## Jouko_T

> Ei kai tuolla hiilaria juoteta?



Ai jaa! Kaulakin hiilaria? No sitten ...
Entäpä hiilarinen tukiputki epoksilla kiinni, ja korotettu tapaturma/henkivakuutus itselle?

----------


## Jami2003

Voin ostaa LJL:n väärin katkaiseman keulan, varsinkin jos katkaistu pala on tallella. Käytän oman crossarin kehittelyyn. 

Sisällä sorvataan reilun mittainen jatkoputki ja koko komeus "juotetaan" kaksikomponentti epoksiliimalla kiinni. Jos huolettaa niin tapitetaan vielä mekaanisesti. Jos keula katkeaa jostain niin ei taatusti jatkon kohdalta. Toki tuosta tulee painoa lisää eikä muutenkaan ole "ammattimiehen" korjaus mutta itelle riittävä.

----------


## Tonik

Marinista sitte tosiaa tuli tälläne "fixi" vielä pitäs jostai löytää spacerit vapaarattaan pualelle ja vähä ehkä viilata droppeja ja jotain näpertää.


Lähetetty minun hipasuluurista

----------


## Gibsy

Mikä on "fixi"?

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Mikä on "fixi"?



Fixi on 1-vaihteinen polkupyörä jossa ei ole vapaaratasta eli kammet pyörii niin kauan kunnes pyörä pysähtyy.

----------


## LJL

> Voin ostaa LJL:n väärin katkaiseman keulan, varsinkin jos katkaistu pala on tallella. Käytän oman crossarin kehittelyyn.



Katkaistu pala on tallella, putkea jäljellä 14cm. Jos uskallusta riittää niin laita yksäriä

----------


## LJL

> Mikä on "fixi"?



Eikös toi ollut se missä kuolemaa ja muotipoliisia halveksuen oli vedetty 6-pulttiseen levyjarrukiinnikkeeseen ratas kiinni ja sehän on silloin fiksi mitä suurimmassa määrin ja ilman lainausmerkkejä

----------


## Tonik

Kaisse sitten näin on! Pidän tota ratasta vaan senverta kyseenalasena, että oli pakko laittaa lainausmerkkeihi.. 😅
Lienee mun nyssi poistettava lainausmerkit. 😂

Lähetetty minun hipasuluurista

----------


## hiekkaa succicsissa

> Eikös toi ollut se missä kuolemaa ja muotipoliisia halveksuen oli vedetty 6-pulttiseen levyjarrukiinnikkeeseen ratas kiinni ja sehän on silloin fiksi mitä suurimmassa määrin ja ilman lainausmerkkejä



Pelottavan näköinen tommonen loppuun ajettu rampillinen ratas tuohon käyttöön. Tuohon olisi ihan kaupallisiakin 6-bolt ratkaisuja. Onneksi on hätäjarru pyörässä.

----------


## Tonik

^ onhan se vähän, mutta eniten pelkään, että navasta korkkaa kiärteet tai pultti ottaa ja katkee... 
Ja nollabudjetilla, omaks iloks ja kokeilun kannaltahan tua on tehty 😅
Tulevaisuudessa mahdollisesti velosololta ratas tilauksee.. vai liekö niitä muualla jossai?

Lähetetty minun hipasuluurista

----------


## hiekkaa succicsissa

https://www.velobia.fi/vs-6-pultti-rataratas

----------


## hannurs

Ajattelin talvivanteiden lookkia siistiä, tuli kliinimpi ilme. Vielä päälle surauttaa ispit tubeliksina niin jo kelpaa 26er :Nolous: ida

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Tarroja Poleen. Valitettavasti värisävy ei ihan natsaa! Pitääkö nyt romuttaa koko proggis?!




Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## Tonik

Tuli hommatuu parkprehen tollanen kuulemma crescentinhybridissä aikoinaan ollut, joku sunrise merkkinen kiinanalukeula.. kait toiny kevyehköä polkuajoa luulis kestävän, josei kestä niin ei kestä. 
Pitäis alkaa tähän ny suunnitteleen vaakadroppeja ja levyjarrukorvaketta taakse.. Heitelkääs vähän vinkkejä tähän! Mites kai toiny iha migillä onnistuu, kun ei muutakaa ole?

Lähetetty minun hipasuluurista

----------


## Keevo

Käyttöpyörä projun runko saapui. Voimalinjaksi suunnitelmissa olis 2x11 ultegra, jotku kivat hydrolevyt, riseri/suora tanko ja putkiosat hiilaria.


Ainoa ikävä seikkä tuossa on, että runko ei tosiaan ole mikään keijukainen, kuvan kokoonpanossa aika tarkkaan 2kg. Muttakun nää teräsraamit on niin kivoja ajaa ja niin mukavan näköisiä  :Hymy: 

Niin ja jos jollakulla on tiedossa suht kevyet levyjarrukiekot, johon menisi n 32-40c kumi ja shimano 11 speed yhteensopivat niin saa vinkata  :Hymy:

----------


## Garymies

Tämöinen Farley kasaantunut pikkuhiljaa. Kai tän vielä voi tänne projektiosioon laittaa, kun on letkut lyhentämättä ja muutakin pikkusäätöä tekemättä. On se vaan fillarin kasaaminen osista mahtava harrastus.

----------


## Tonik

Hommasin parkpreehen 2.0 racekingit tuli aika ahasta talvee aatellen  kyllä seny just mahtuu karvoja hipoen pyäriin.

Lähetetty minun hipasuluurista

----------


## Ansis

Vaimon työmatkapyörä vihdoin ja viimein kunnossa. Runkona toimii Trek Crockett cyclocross-runkoAinoa vaatimnus vaimolla oli "Pitää olla KUNNON lokasuojat". Minä sain muuten toteuttaa laitteen.

----------


## Tonik

^Mitkäs jarruletkut tuos trekissä? On muute kivannäköne!

Lähetetty minun hipasuluurista

----------


## Ansis

> ^Mitkäs jarruletkut tuos trekissä? On muute kivannäköne!



Ihan Avidin omaa letkua yläfemmasta.

----------


## nopsako

> Vaimon työmatkapyörä vihdoin ja viimein kunnossa. Runkona toimii Trek Crockett cyclocross-runkoAinoa vaatimnus vaimolla oli "Pitää olla KUNNON lokasuojat". Minä sain muuten toteuttaa laitteen.



Nyt on kaunis kokonaisuus. Voisin itsekin ajella ❤️

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Pole Taival 27,5+ loppuraportti luettavissa:
http://teamtuska.sohva.org/site/


Mulla on nyt myös tangerine yellow-keulatarrat! Mutta ei raski vielä vaihtaa!

----------


## Takamisakari

http://www.schillerbikes.com/


Vesipyörät ei ehkä (vielä) ansaitse omaa lankaansa mutta onkos joku törmännyt vastaaviin livenä? Mennyt kesä kului itsellä maantien sijasta veneen kannella ja olen "kautta rantain" etsiskellyt jostain aihiota / ponttooneita joist voisi alottaa projektin.. Kaikki muuhan on "helppoa" paitsi vetolaite ja nuo ponttoonit jotka esim Schillerissä ovat kumivenematskua ja ilmatäytteiset. Schiller on hieno mutta aivan törkeän hintainen johtuen tuon vetolaitteen rakenteesta..

----------


## Welly

Turun aurajoessa joskus muinoin ajeli joku hyvinkin omatekoisen näköisellä vesipyörävekottimella. Muistaakseni siinä oli siipiratas takapyörän tilalla, jotkut lasikuituisen näköiset ponttoonit ja eturenkaan tilalla evä.

----------


## Takamisakari

Schillerin ensimmäinen versio oli potkurilla etupäässä eli ohjaus tapahtui vaan rattia kääntämällä, nykysysteemissähän ohjaus ja veto on takapäästä melko monimutkaisesti, tosin kuvamateriaalia on tarjolla aika kitsaasti.. Jotta tuollaisen saisi oikeasti liikkuvaksi pitää ponttoonit olla kevyet ja ilmatäytteiset, voimansiirto hihnalla takapäästä jonkunlaiseen vetolaitteeseen ja potkuri/potkureita veteen. Itse runkopuoli ja muut on tällaisessa projektissa pala kakkua kun vaan saisi ponttoonit valmistutettua ja vetolaitteesta kevyen mutta toimivan..

----------


## skuikka

Vetolaitteeseen harkitsisin raivaussahan/trimmerin akseli/kulmavaihdesettiä ja yläpäähän rälläkän kulmavaihdetta. Ainakin protoiluvaiheessa käytetty romu on budjetitiystävällistä.
Siitä polkijaanpäin olisikin perusfillaria. Raivurin pään tiivistystä joutuu varmaan jalostamaan, mutta eiköhän se onnistu. 
Sähköperämoottoreista voisi löytyä sopivaa propellia.
Välityksiä ja potkurinnousuja joutuu vähän kalkuloimaan.
Nopealla silmäyksellä saattaa kyllä vaatia lisävälitystä että saa sähköprutkun potkuriin tarpeeksi jenkaa. Kulmavaihteiden keston kannaltakin olisi kyllä hyvä välittää kierrokset ylös (=momentti alas) ennen kulmavaihteita.

----------


## Takamisakari

Juuri näin. Vetolaitepuoli menee "pelle-peloton-hommiksi" ja tuo välitys on just se mitä itsekin mietin. Ponttooneita ei kannata -eikä voi itse tehdä (no ehkä joku mutta en minä..) eli ne on teetettävä kyllä ammattimiehillä.

----------


## Sambolo

Tuommone tuli, budjetti ketjussa enemmän avautumista.

----------


## rainyday

Cannondale Super V projekti alkaa olla loppusuoralla. 

Vasta tänä kesänä ruvennut harrastamaan maastopyöräilyä ja tuli eteen tämmöinen runko kun piti kunnon pyörää saada alle. Edellinen (yhtä vanha) Cannondale F500 varsin maltillisella P Bone M keulalla tarjosi ihan kivan (ja paikotellen vähän rankan) tutustumisen lajiin mutta onhan se vähän uuden pyörän odottelua ollut koko kesä.

Kesän mittaan tätä kasaillut, alkuperäistä on runko ja takaiskari, johon siihenkin vaihdettu tiivisteet & litkut. Rungon vuosimalli taitaa olla -98 tai -99. Alussa vähän jännitti miten uudet osat vanhaan runkoon sopii mutta eipä tuossa juuri ongelmia tullut, takahaarukastakin löytyi levyjarrulle paikka.

----------


## Tonik

> 



Tässä on jo asennetta on törky makia!  

Lähetetty minun hipasuluurista

----------


## Jsavilaa

Kesän visioinut että mitä tuolle Kulalle oikeen tekis. Väri oli ookoo, mutta maalaus huonoa ja tarrat ihan väärät sekä lakan alla > pinnat kokonaan uusiksi.




Koitin irrotella tarroja nätisti mutta eihän ne mihinkään lähteny niin koneella kokonaan pois ja samalla pintojen siistiminen muutenkin. Tarkotus oli sitten puhalluttaa ja jauhemaalata runko mutta hinnan painuessa reiluun sataseen, aattelin että suihkitaan märkämaalilla. Tällä hetkellä ei oo mahollisuutta näppärästi oikeasti ruiskumaalata niin päätin kokeilla spray-versiolla




Värejä kattelin ral-kartasta ja alkuun päädyin beigen (ral1001) kautta tumman keltaiseen (ral1028). Sori sameasta kuvasta...




Keulaan tilatut keltaiset SID-tarrat oli kuitenkin paljon vaaleammat ja värikarttoja vertaamalla tulin tulokseen että väri on vaihettava ral1016:seen. Sitäpä sitten metästelin pitkin Oulua ja ainut vaihtoehto oli sekoittaa väri täyttöpulloon, hinta 35eur. Päädyin sitten muilla asioilla Biltemaan ja muistin että sielläkin on jotain värejä. Heti osui hyllystä silmiin abt tipunkeltainen purkki "parannusmaalia". Totesin että sen täytyy olla Volvon T5R keltainen tai ainakin hyvin lähelle ja siitäpä maali+lakka kokeiluun. Yllättävän hyvä pinta ja näin vajaan vrk kuivumisella ihan kelvollisen lujan tuntonen.




Pyörähän oli alkup osilla, niihin tein semmoset pikku muutoksen että takavaihtaja vaihtui XT > XTR ja shifterit (Suntour)+jarrukahvat (Kona) > XT-komboihin. Keulaksi oli aikasemmin jo vaihtunut vanha RS SID ja jarruiksi XT v-jarrut. Vielä kun tulee orkkistarrat niin ois valmis.

----------


## Avokid

Tälle vuodelle osunut pari pyöräprojektia. Ensimmäinen oli Surly Trollin muuttaminen Triathlon-ajokiksi Turun puolimatkaa varten. Siitä olikin jo aiemmin juttua tässä ketjussa, mutta tässä vielä kuva kisatelineessä.
Pyöräilyvauhti pysyi n. 33km/h keskarissa, eli nopea se oli. Kisapaino oli vähän reilut 12kg. Tämä setuppi on jo osittain purettu ja pyörä siirtyy työmatkajuhdaksi ainakin ensi kevääseen saakka.



Toinen projekti oli rakentaa emännälle kunnollinen työmatkapyörä. Työmatkaa on vain nelisen kilometriä, mutta sitä ajetaan ympäri vuoden. Tavoitteena toimintavarma, mukava ajettava, suhteellisen nopea, tehokkaat jarrut ja isoilla renkailla oleva pyörä.
Rungoksi muodostui Fox-compin alesta Trollin isoveli, eli Ogre. 
Alfine 8:n kanssa oli pieniä hankaluuksia ketjulinjan kanssa, mutta hieman prikkoja Sramin NX 1x kampiin niin toimii. Tarakka on vielä asentamatta ja pientä viilausta uupuu. Talveksi alle pitäisi mahtua lokareiden kanssa ISP:t.
Sikamaisen nopean oloinen vehje vaikka näyttää ehkä muulta  :Hymy:

----------


## macci

Uusin läjäykseni yleisajeluun. Alustavasti kasattu mutta vielä koeajamatta ja hienosäätämättä. 144 punnan runkosetti, 13 punnan hyperit ja sekalainen kasa uutta ja vanhaa palikkaa. 9,96kg sisureineen. tubelessteipit asettumassa. jos ei hypereillä onnistu niin sitten laitetaan G-Onet.

----------


## TheMiklu

Hemmetin hyvä tuo London Road. Paljon on tullu ajeltua.

----------


## jakkok

Hienoja projekteja ja kiva kuulla! Sininen ale Lontoon runkosetti tulossa itellekin rakenteluun...
 Mitkä lokarit (leveys) Miklun pyörässä? Näyttäisi istuvan hyvin tuohon runkoon...

----------


## jakkok

^Itselleni vastaten, lokasuojat näyttäisi aika samalta kuin biltemat omassani ...

Asiallisen oloinen kampe omaan työmatka/hyötyajeluun

----------


## TheMiklu

Biltsuthan ne! 
Tänään taas piti kehua tuota pyörää. Se on kyllä makia hintasekseen(kin).

----------


## hannurs

Hm, ei olisi pahannäköinen, tai siis värinen runko. Minulla kauppakommuutterina Kona Dew minkä runko ihan liian iso minulle ja tuumin että tässähän se ois uus runko Konan tekniikalle...

----------


## TheMiklu

Tuo runko on aika vaikea kuvattava. Luonnossa tuo sininen paljon paremman värinen.

----------


## -MSa-

Uuden pyörän myötä, vanha jäi tarpeettomaksi, joka oli entinen 26 tuumanen modattu 27,5 kiekoille. Runko oli jo kaksi kertaa hitsattu, mutta muut osat oli vielä ihan ok. 

Saksasta löytyi 27,5 tuumainen jäykkäperärunko alle satasella, johon vanha keula sopii suoraan. Ainut osa laakereiden lisäksi oli satulatolppa mitä en voi hyödyntää vanhasta fillarista. Koko projektin budjetti alle 200 euroa. 27,5 jäykkäperälle löytyy käyttöä rospuuttokelin pk-lenkkipyöräksi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tonik

Onkyl hiano värimailma tuossa cuben runkosessa!

Lähetetty minun hipasuluurista

----------


## -MSa-

Cube valmistui, painosta tuli kohtuullinen 10,9kg ilman polkimia. Jonkin näköisen ketjunohjaimen luultavasti tulen tarvitsemaan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TeijoH

Yhden perusteellisemman projektin lopputulos:

Tarkemmat tiedot tuolta:http://teamtuska.sohva.org/site/?p=4548

----------


## Köfte

> Yhden perusteellisemman projektin lopputulos:
> 
> Tarkemmat tiedot tuolta:http://teamtuska.sohva.org/site/?p=4548



Tarkoituksenmukainen, ajaisin. Jos olisi "suora" vaakaputki, panisin. (BILF)
Käsityöstä 13 + Papegoijaa ja tuplan verran hymiöitä.

----------


## Lvaline

> Omaan projektiin alkaa pikku hiljaa osia tulemaa että pääsee kasailemaan joskus.



Nyt alkaa tämäkin pyörä olla polkimia, vaijerien kiinnittämistä ja säätämistä vaille valmis.

----------


## Jami2003

Sormet syyhyäis aloittaa joku pyöräprojekti mutta kun oikeestaan ei halua yhtään pyörää lisää  :Hymy:  Eikä olemassa olevia myydä.

----------


## juu-zo

> Nyt alkaa tämäkin pyörä olla polkimia, vaijerien kiinnittämistä ja säätämistä vaille valmis.



Onko satula oikealla korkeudella?

----------


## Lvaline

> Onko satula oikealla korkeudella?



Ei vielä kun ei ole päässy testaamaan oikeaa korkeutta.

----------


## kervelo

Kymmenen vuotta sitten aloitin tämän ketjun, kun rakentelin mustaa Soloistiani. Monenlaisia pyöriä on sen jälkeen tullut rakennettua, mutta uusin hankinta muistuttaa niin paljon tuota ekaa, että ajattelin laittaa siitä tänne juttua.

Tällainen runko kotiutui juuri (kuva lainattu toistaiseksi Googlesta): CAAD12 eli pitkästä aikaa alumiinia.
https://goo.gl/images/8Z026w

Ajatus olisi siirtää osasarja (Chorus mix) vanhasta pyörästä ja hankkia talven mittaan muita tarvittavia osia. Kokonaisuus muotoutuu siis vähitellen.

----------


## kervelo

Cannondalen CAAD12:n keskiö on hiukan muista poikkeava BB30A. Kyseessä ei siis ole tavallinen BB30, niinkuin joissain paikoissa spekseissä lukee. A-malli on 73mm leveä, mikä pitää huomioida keskiötä valitessa. 

Posti toi loppuviikosta Wishbonen keskiön (bb30a25c), jolla saan asennettua campan ultra torque -standardin mukaisen kampisetin pyörään. Toinen mahdollinen vaihtoehto olisi bbinfinite, mutta sen irrottaminen myöhemmin on huomattavan hankalaa. Todennäköisimmin kampina tulee pyörimään Fulcrumin setti, joita löytyy muutama varastosta. Pikaisesti kokeiltuna 68 mm leveään keskiöön suunniteltu kampisetti vaikuttaisi toimivan  wishbonen keskiön kanssa hienosti.

http://www.wishbonetw.com/product-1.php?id=31#tab-1

Rungon (58 cm) paino satulaputken kauluksen kanssa on 1180g ja katkaisematon haarukka painaa 358g. Ei huippukevyttä, mutta ei ihan ankkurikaan.

----------


## Tank Driver

Mm. näistä pitäis jotain taikoa.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Kokeile kiinnittää ne vaikkapa pyörän runkoon!
...tässä on jotain samaa kuin kuvassa jossa alusvaatteet lattialla mutta runko jää näkemättä.

----------


## Jouko_T

> Kokeile kiinnittää ne vaikkapa pyörän runkoon!
> ...tässä on jotain samaa kuin kuvassa jossa alusvaatteet lattialla mutta runko jää näkemättä.



Loistavasti lohkaistu!
(Pornoa ilman naista?)

----------


## Jouko_T

> Mm. näistä pitäis jotain taikoa.



Onko pukki käynyt pukin luona?

----------


## elasto

Neljä jarrua? Mielenkiintoista.

----------


## VitaliT

> Neljä jarrua? Mielenkiintoista.



  onko sillä työn alla jotain vastaava

----------


## lai

London Road projekti. Nyt pitäisi päättää yrittääkö Campalla vai kasaako Shimpalla. Löytysi Athena 11sp kammet ja kahvat osavarastosta, mutta Campa 135mm levarinavoilla on hiukan arpapeliä.
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Jsavilaa

Pitkään ollu mielessä että pitäs tehä droppi-maasturi ja nyt viimein aloin semmosta väsäämään. Runkona Rossano MXC, vaihteiksi tulee 2x10 Tiagra, maastokammet, 26x2.2" Ikonit, jäykkä alukeula yms. Alle menee kivutta myös 27.5" Thunder Burtit, voi olla että tulee kokeiltua niitäkin ajossa jossain välissä.

----------


## Pesku

> Pitkään ollu mielessä että pitäs tehä droppi-maasturi ja nyt viimein aloin semmosta väsäämään. Runkona Rossano MXC, vaihteiksi tulee 2x10 Tiagra, maastokammet, 26x2.2" Ikonit, jäykkä alukeula yms. Alle menee kivutta myös 27.5" Thunder Burtit, voi olla että tulee kokeiltua niitäkin ajossa jossain välissä.



Itsellä lähes samanlainen projekti putkessa. Seuraan mielenkiinnolla. Itse olen tekemässä -99 vm:n alumiinirunkoisesta maasturista (26") vastaavaa. Itsellä mahtuisi 27.5" kiekot ohuilla kumeilla pyörimään. Tulossa siis 1x systeemi. Mieleinen jäykkä haarukka pitäisi vaan löytää...

----------


## Jsavilaa

> Pitkään ollu mielessä että pitäs tehä droppi-maasturi ja nyt viimein aloin semmosta väsäämään. Runkona Rossano MXC, vaihteiksi tulee 2x10 Tiagra, maastokammet, 26x2.2" Ikonit, jäykkä alukeula yms. Alle menee kivutta myös 27.5" Thunder Burtit, voi olla että tulee kokeiltua niitäkin ajossa jossain välissä.



Semmonen konkeli siitä valmistui.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

^ Jotain upean perverssiä tuossa yhdistelmässä on: luokkaa 2" kumit ja droppitanko  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> ^ Jotain upean perverssiä tuossa yhdistelmässä on: luokkaa 2" kumit ja droppitanko



Mulla oli vanha Focuksen crossari missä oli 2" leveät contin racekingit. Nopea ja kätevä pyörä joka paikkaan. Valitettavasti tila ei riitä kaikille, joten joutui lähtemään talosta, mutta toivottavasti joskus vielä tuollainen "monstercross" pyörä mahtuu talouteen.

----------


## 29er

> London Road projekti. Nyt pitäisi päättää yrittääkö Campalla vai kasaako Shimpalla. Löytysi Athena 11sp kammet ja kahvat osavarastosta, mutta Campa 135mm levarinavoilla on hiukan arpapeliä.
> [IMG][/IMG]



Ja työkalukin on jo valmiina kasausta varten  :Hymy:

----------


## Jsavilaa

> ^ Jotain upean perverssiä tuossa yhdistelmässä on: luokkaa 2" kumit ja droppitanko



Samat ajatukset itelläkin. On tullu tehtyä paljon kaiken näkösiä rakennelmia ja customointeja tämän kohalla tuli pitkästä aikaa semmonen "ihana!"-efekti.

 Mulla ei oikeen oo nää droppitankoisten ajoasento geot hallussa, tää saattaa sittenkin olla itelle hiemat pitkä kun tolpan ja yläotteen väli on abaut sama ku omissa maastureissa. Vai miten se menee? Stemmiä kestäis lyhentää vielä hieman.

----------


## Tank Driver

Hiljaksiin.

----------


## slow

Aika ikävää. Onpa nyt kuitenkin jouluvaloja.
Yritetään kestää siellä.

----------


## Köfte

> ^ Jotain upean perverssiä tuossa yhdistelmässä on: luokkaa 2" kumit ja droppitanko



Jep. Vähän kuin välikoppaEscortti, isolohkoStarletti :Hymy:

----------


## Kaatuilija

Pistetäänpäs tännekin:


Tuohon runkoon olisi tarkoitus kasata pyörä maaseudun sora- ja metsäteille. Myös asfaltilla pitäisi pärjätä. Valmiiksi löytyy siis jo kuiturunko, kuitutolppa ja yksi Schwalben Thunder Burt. Keulaksi tulee jäykkä kuitukeula, vaihteistoksi Sram NX 1x11 ja jarruiksi jotkut edulliset Shimanot. Muita osia mm. kiekkoja pitää vielä katsoa. Ehdottomasti alle tonnilla pitäisi päästä.

----------


## sam1_

> Pistetäänpäs tännekin:
> 
> 
> Tuohon runkoon olisi tarkoitus kasata pyörä maaseudun sora- ja metsäteille. Myös asfaltilla pitäisi pärjätä. Valmiiksi löytyy siis jo kuiturunko, kuitutolppa ja yksi Schwalben Thunder Burt. Keulaksi tulee jäykkä kuitukeula, vaihteistoksi Sram NX 1x11 ja jarruiksi jotkut edulliset Shimanot. Muita osia mm. kiekkoja pitää vielä katsoa. Ehdottomasti alle tonnilla pitäisi päästä.



Kuulostaa hyvältä! Tämän kehittymistä jäädään seuraamaan!  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun EVA-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## juhapoika

Oma projektini alkoi huonoissa merkeissä. Olen kasaamassa työmatkapyörää On One Inbred 29''-rungosta. Aloin kiertää*Shimano XT M8000 MT800 Hollowtech II -keskiötä paikalleen.*Eipä onnistunut. Kiertosuunta ja puolet olivat oikein. Ihan kuin kierretiheys olisi ollut väärä.
Huomasin, että Inbredin keskiön kierteet olivat vaurioituneet. Nyt ottaa aivoon ja mietin mitä tekisin. 
Käsitykseni mukaan keskiön pitäisi käydä runkoon. Olenko itse vaurioittanut kierteitä vai olivatko ne valmiiksi jo pilalla. Rotsaus olisi voinut korjata tilannetta. Planet X:n kanssa en jaksa lähteä vääntämään. Mielessäni oli rungon käyttö pajalla. Kierteet ovat kuitenkin pilalla vain parin kierroksen alueella.
Hyviä neuvoja otetaan vastaan.

----------


## JackOja

> Hyviä neuvoja otetaan vastaan.



Käyt lähimmässä pyörähuollossa rotsauttamassa. Hoitunee odotellessa max. parilla kympillä.

----------


## juhapoika

> Käyt lähimmässä pyörähuollossa rotsauttamassa. Hoitunee odotellessa max. parilla kympillä.



Luulin, että Lappeenrannassa ei rotsauksia tehdä. Pyörä Expert lupasi hoitaa homman. Hintaa tulee tosin 40€.

----------


## Jartza

Ihan mielenkiinosta miten kierteet rotsataan. (Eikä siis avata).

----------


## juhapoika

> Ihan mielenkiinosta miten kierteet rotsataan. (Eikä siis avata).



No minulle jollakin tavalla selvisi vasta tänään tuo rotsauksen käytännön toteutus, joka suoritettiin Parktoolin työkalulla. 
Molemmat puolet jyrsitään kohtisuoraan akselin suunnassa. Kierteille ei itsessään tehdä mitään, mutta niiden varaan kiinnitetään paikallaan pysyvä osa.

----------


## Jartza

Eli keskiön "päätyjen" oikaisu. Rotsa oikealta nimeltä kalvain voi olla niin iso etä keskiöön tulee ohjaus ja sitten pyöräytetään päädyt suoraksi. Mielenkiintoista.

----------


## ratikka

Tästä pitäisi lähteä väkertämään. Melkein kaikki osat jo löytyy.

[IMG]
[/IMG]

----------


## Tank Driver

Lähenee.

----------


## hartsu

> No minulle jollakin tavalla selvisi vasta tänään tuo rotsauksen käytännön toteutus, joka suoritettiin Parktoolin työkalulla. 
> Molemmat puolet jyrsitään kohtisuoraan akselin suunnassa. Kierteille ei itsessään tehdä mitään, mutta niiden varaan kiinnitetään paikallaan pysyvä osa.



Kyllä ne kierteet korjataan siinä samalla ainakin jos käyttivät  BTS-1 työkalua.
Se toimii niin että ensin kierretään jenkatapit sinne kierteisiin molemmille puolille jolloin tulee kierteet kuntoon. 
Sen jälkeen rotsataan keskiömuhvin päädyt kierretappien ollessa edelleen siellä muhvin sisällä ohjureina.

----------


## sam1_

Tämmönen valmistui eilen. Fausto Coppin joku wanha ratarunko. Sain tämän aikanaan kaveriltani, kun ei jaksanut ruveta rakentamaan.
Haalittu kasaan osilla mitä on sattunut löytymään ja loput ostettu.
Columbus teräs runko.
BLB:n stemmi, tanko, tankonauhat, kammet ja vanteet.
joku Cavon satulaputki. Oikean kokoista oli vaikea löytää!
San marco regal satula
KMC Z1X ketju

On kyllä äärimmäisen hauska peli kruisailla!  :Hymy:

----------


## oppes

^näyttääkin persoonalliselta polkimelta  :Hymy:

----------


## Köfte

Nätti; olisiko ruskea jakkara sarvinahkojen mukaan kirsikka kakkuun?
Vastamulkoisesta värityksestä *paljon* pinnoja noin muuten :Sarkastinen:  
Kohtuu järeän näköinen välitys? Me like, lot.

----------


## sam1_

> Nätti; olisiko ruskea jakkara sarvinahkojen mukaan kirsikka kakkuun?
> Vastamulkoisesta värityksestä *paljon* pinnoja noin muuten 
> Kohtuu järeän näköinen välitys? Me like, lot.



Jakkarakin on ruskea, mut aika paljon tummempi kun noi tanko nahat.
Välitys oli aivan liikaa näille ripakintuille. Sattu vaan olemaan kiekossa kiinni valmiiksi tuo 15 piikkinen. 
Nyt on 46 x 17 joka on just jees  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun EVA-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Köfte

Tummeloi sarvinahat ja anna palaa :Hymy: Yksinkertaisuus on kauneutta.

----------


## Marsusram

> No minulle jollakin tavalla selvisi vasta tänään tuo rotsauksen käytännön toteutus, joka suoritettiin Parktoolin työkalulla. 
> Molemmat puolet jyrsitään kohtisuoraan akselin suunnassa. Kierteille ei itsessään tehdä mitään, mutta niiden varaan kiinnitetään paikallaan pysyvä osa.



Ohjeita 

Park Toolin BTS-1 työkalussa on sekä kierrekalvain, joka avaa kierteet, että päiden oikaisukalvain.
Työkalu BFS-1 on vain päiden oikaisuun (Facing).

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Tästä pitäisi lähteä väkertämään. Melkein kaikki osat jo löytyy.



 Noin hienoon runkoon ei sitten mitään satavitosta  :Vink:  Hieno ele Gir'siltä tuo runko ja varmasti myös viimeisen päälle ajo-ominaisuudet. Muistahan laittaa sitten kuvia valmiista pyörästä.

----------


## kervelo

CAAD12-projekti etenee hitaasti. Osia saapuu vähitellen (kiitos TrakPak  :Vihainen: ), mutta kevääseen on onneksi vielä aikaa.

Muita hommia odotellessa modasin varastosta löytyvästä 3T Arx Team -stemista hiukan paremmin rungon väreihin sopivamman version:



Taikasana on asetoni.

----------


## kauris

Minkävärinen Caad12 runko sulle tuli?

----------


## kervelo

> Minkävärinen Caad12 runko sulle tuli?



Musta anodisoitu runko: tulipa iso kuva  :No huh!: 



Edit:
Alurungoksi tuo on kyllä kevyt: runko&haarukka-yhdistelmä painaa noin 50g vähemmän kuin saman kokoinen (58), joitain vuosia vanha Cervelon S2-runko.

----------


## Plus

Ninerin kolmas inkarnaatio monstercrossarina kaipailee enää uusia jarrusatuloita ja tankoteippiä.

----------


## slow

Rienausta. Yhtään ei kelpaisi tuollainen. 

Ei yhtään.

----------


## LJL

> Ninerin kolmas inkarnaatio monstercrossarina kaipailee enää uusia jarrusatuloita ja tankoteippiä.



Eräänlainen pyörämaailman tsingis-kaan - elintilaa huusi tullessaan. Eroottista.

----------


## Köfte

> Ninerin kolmas inkarnaatio monstercrossarina kaipailee enää uusia jarrusatuloita ja tankoteippiä.



Jahka tämä LiVe/SoTe/VMP-hässäkkä etenee, saattaisi olla työmatkuttimeksi oiva laitos. Idean siemen on kylvetty takaraivoon...

----------


## Plus

Sehän tuossa on vähän hankalaa kun Sramin 1x10 trigger-vaihtaja pitää laittaa yläotteelle. Käy siihen tosin juuri sopivasti saranamallisella etuvaihtajan clampilla.

Tuli koko idea mieleen tänään lenkillä koska siirtymän ajaminen suoratankoisella on melko kypsää hommaa. Muuten olisin saanut jo ajokuntoon mutta toinen hyllystä löytynyt BB5-satula on jumissa... Spyret tilalle.

Painava rohjakehan tuo on kuitukiekoillakin mutta kokeillaan nyt...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Avokid

Minä rakensin Trollista monsterkrossin täksi talveksi ja vaikka runkokoko onkin minulle kahdesta vaihtoehdosta pienempi niin droppitangolla ja lyhyellä 60mm stemmillä ajoasento on siinä ja siinä, että onko liian pitkä siltikin.
Mekaaniset Shimanon jarrut ja Tiagran 10-vaihteisto. Salsa Cowbell tankona.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Ninerin kolmas inkarnaatio monstercrossarina kaipailee enää uusia jarrusatuloita ja tankoteippiä.
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/201...1c27ad6560.jpg



On aika pitkän näköinen. Joskohan joskus itellekkin tulis sopiva väli monsterille.

----------


## Plus

^ Pitää tosiaan vaihtaa tuohon joku 60mm stemmi, niin sitten ollaan samoissa vaakaputki+stemmi mitoissa cyclocrossarin kanssa (57+12cm vs. 62,5+6cm)

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Ehkä enempi vaikutelmaa luo tuo satula, joka killuu ihan tapissa vaikka on setback tolppa.

----------


## wanhus

^ Itse taas tykkään että on monsteriksi harvinaisen onnistunut. Yleensä tilanne on nimenomaan päinvastoin, eli tarkoitukseen ihan liian isosta rungosta on 40mm stemmillä ja 0-offset putkella satula keulassa tehty monsteri ja silti reach melkein maantiejunien luokkaa. Tuo näyttää sille, että sillä voi oikeasti painaa niin polulla kuin maantielläkin.

----------


## Plus

Jalat on vaan niin pirun pitkät että setbackia tarttee... ja Thomsonissahan on vain 15mm setbackia verrattuna monen tolpan 25 milliin. Laitetaan nyt kuva valmiista pyörästä:



Stemminä nyt Thomsonin siro X4 60mm

----------


## Plus

Vaihtajan laitoin yläotteelle kiinni etuvaihtajan clampilla:

----------


## Tank Driver

Jaa mutta. Kiakkoja vaille alkais olemaan valmis.

----------


## Iglumies

On           se.

----------


## PaH

^^ hassunhauskan näköinen salamanteri. Kuin ne on tuon vaakaputken tuolleen mutkalle laittanu? 
Nextit kannattaa vaihtaa oikeisiin kampiin, noi kestää ehjänä vaan intternetissä ajellessa.

----------


## ratikka

Projekti etenee. Ketjuja, tarroja ja sisäistä akkua vaille.

----------


## kianto

Nonniin... Tuli jahkailulle ja rungon etsinnälle loppu kun alelaarista vastaan tuli halvalla Ritchey P-29er. Pitkään olen 100 mm tapered keulalle soveltuvaa teräsrunkoa katsellut. Ritchey P-29er on ollut listan kärkipäässä, mutta liian kalliina olen sitä pitänyt. Nyt löytyi sopivaan hintaa. On todella kiva aloitella ensimmäistä kasausprojektia.

----------


## kaakku

Ohjaustangon asento mietityttää. Olisiko tuo kuitenkin mallia jossa alaotteen ei tule mennä vaakasuoraan vaan jäädä viistoon? Toki kuvakulma voi hämätä..

edit: Gir's maantiesukkulalle tämä kommentti

----------


## LJL

> Nonniin... Tuli jahkailulle ja rungon etsinnälle loppu kun alelaarista vastaan tuli halvalla Ritchey P-29er. Pitkään olen 100 mm tapered keulalle soveltuvaa teräsrunkoa katsellut. Ritchey P-29er on ollut listan kärkipäässä, mutta liian kalliina olen sitä pitänyt. Nyt löytyi sopivaan hintaa. On todella kiva aloitella ensimmäistä kasausprojektia



Mahtavaa. Sopiiko kysyä että paljonko ja mistä? SwissCrossilla 6kk ajettuani tiedän että P-29 tulee jossain vaiheessa hankintaan. Toki ei ole juuri nyt mahdollisuutta ryhtyä tekemään, mutta ihan vaan siltä varalta, kun sitten joskus ostan ooveehoolla niin voin harmitella kuinka halvalla joskus on saanut  :Hymy:

----------


## kianto

> Mahtavaa. Sopiiko kysyä että paljonko ja mistä? SwissCrossilla 6kk ajettuani tiedän että P-29 tulee jossain vaiheessa hankintaan. Toki ei ole juuri nyt mahdollisuutta ryhtyä tekemään, mutta ihan vaan siltä varalta, kun sitten joskus ostan ooveehoolla niin voin harmitella kuinka halvalla joskus on saanut



Saa kysyä. RCZ Bikeshop ja 530 € oli hintaa.

----------


## ratikka

> Ohjaustangon asento mietityttää. Olisiko tuo kuitenkin mallia jossa alaotteen ei tule mennä vaakasuoraan vaan jäädä viistoon? Toki kuvakulma voi hämätä..
> 
> edit: Gir's maantiesukkulalle tämä kommentti



Juu säädöt on vielä hakusessa. Tuo tanko on vielä muotoiltu (controltech formidable), niin hakee oikeaa asentoa.

----------


## LJL

> Saa kysyä. RCZ Bikeshop ja 530 € oli hintaa.



Ekselent, täytyy tuolta vakoilla jos vaikka vuoden päästä talvella miettisi projektia

----------


## JackOja

Älä mieti liikaa, näihin pätee sama kuin Läskeihin: mitä kauemmin vatuloit sitä kauemmin olet ilman.

----------


## kianto

> Nonniin... Tuli jahkailulle ja rungon etsinnälle loppu kun alelaarista vastaan tuli halvalla Ritchey P-29er. Pitkään olen 100 mm tapered keulalle soveltuvaa teräsrunkoa katsellut. Ritchey P-29er on ollut listan kärkipäässä, mutta liian kalliina olen sitä pitänyt. Nyt löytyi sopivaan hintaa. On todella kiva aloitella ensimmäistä kasausprojektia.



Muutama mieltä askarruttava kysymys näin projektin alkumetreillä...

Onko näitä teräsrunkojen putkien sisäpintoja tarpeellista käsitellä millään ruostumista ehkäisevällä aineella? Ruostuuko nämä miten helposti?

Kestääkö hiilikuituinen satulaputki (löytyisi varastosta) tuossa teräsrungossa valumatta vai pitääkö alumiinista tolppaa lähteä ostamaan?

----------


## Ohiampuja

> ^ Pitää tosiaan vaihtaa tuohon joku 60mm stemmi, niin sitten ollaan samoissa vaakaputki+stemmi mitoissa cyclocrossarin kanssa (57+12cm vs. 62,5+6cm)



Itsekin olen tuon kaltaista mielessä pyöritellyt mutta tuo geometria mietityttää. 

Eli millainen ajettava tuosta tuli? Totteleeko ajofiilis yksi yhteen rullamittaa?

----------


## kervelo

Caad12-projekti nytkähti taas hiukan eteenpäin, kun asentelin keskiön ja kammet. 

Wishbonen keskiön asentaminen oli helppoa ja se istuu runkoon hienosti. Kampien kanssa piti painia hiukan pidempään: keskiön kupit ja ultra-torque-laakerit istuvat mitoiltaan niin tiukasti yhteen, että yhteen sovittaminen vei aikaa (ja melkein hermot). Lopputuloksesta tuli kuitenkin hyvä. 

Valitettavasti ei vieläkään kuvia  :Irvistys:

----------


## LJL

> Älä mieti liikaa, näihin pätee sama kuin Läskeihin: mitä kauemmin vatuloit sitä kauemmin olet ilman.



Perheenlisäystä on nyt tälle kesälle tulossa muussa kuin fillarimuodossa mikä teettää erinäistä rahanmenoa. Laskin tuossa päivänä eräänä että P-29-projekti joustokeulalla ja hyödyntäen nykyisen täysjouston palikoita n. 2500€ R2-biken hinnoilla laskettuna. Kola-Ollia siteeratakseni ei pysty, liian hapokasta.

----------


## lai

> Muutama mieltä askarruttava kysymys näin projektin alkumetreillä...
> 
> Onko näitä teräsrunkojen putkien sisäpintoja tarpeellista käsitellä millään ruostumista ehkäisevällä aineella? Ruostuuko nämä miten helposti?
> 
> Kestääkö hiilikuituinen satulaputki (löytyisi varastosta) tuossa teräsrungossa valumatta vai pitääkö alumiinista tolppaa lähteä ostamaan?



Itsellä p650 ja laiton kotelosuojaa heti uutena. Jos ei viitsi viedä ruostesuojaamoon, niin vaikka aerosolikotelosuojaa putkiin.  Ei ole kovinkaan paksua putkea ainakaan chainstayt. Omassa pyörässä muhkea painauma chainstayssa kun otti osumaa kivikkoajossa.

----------


## kianto

> Itsellä p650 ja laiton kotelosuojaa heti uutena. Jos ei viitsi viedä ruostesuojaamoon, niin vaikka aerosolikotelosuojaa putkiin.  Ei ole kovinkaan paksua putkea ainakaan chainstayt. Omassa pyörässä muhkea painauma chainstayssa kun otti osumaa kivikkoajossa.



Onko muilla mielipiteitä/näkemyksiä/kokemuksia teräsrungon(cromo) ruostesuojauksen tarpeellisuudesta?

----------


## Antza44

^Kyllä minä olen ainakin teräsrunkoihin ruostesuoja aineen suhauttanut, niin ei tarvitse jossitella sitten. Aikaa menee alta puolituntia kaikkine säätöineen ja ainetta saa melkein kaikista sekatavara kaupoista. Ottaa sen spray purkin missä on pitkä letku, ni avot.

----------


## kianto

Kyselläänpä vielä täällä säikeessä, vaikka samaa asiaa ihmettelin jo tuolla pyörän osat-osiossa. Elikkäs posti toi tänään tilaamani Ritchey p-29er rungon ja sitä  tarkastellessani pisti silmään että tuossa keskiössä toisellapuolella  kierre loppuu noin millin ennen putkea. Toisella puolen kierre on tasan  putken pituinen. Oheinen kuva on poimittu netistä havainnollistamaan  tätä vaikkei kyseisen mallinen runko olekkaan. 

Miksi näin on? Tuskin tuossa on kyseessä ainakaan valmistusvirhe?  Vaikuttaisi, että tämä on tarkoituksella tuollainen. Kertokaa tyhmälle  noviisille miksi tämä on tuollainen?

Ja tuo on nimenomaan sillä puolella johon eturattaat tulevat.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Ei tuolla ole väliä, siitäkään syystä että keskiömuhvi pitää joka tapauksessa rotsata ja feissata asiantuntevassa polkupyörähuollossa ennen kuin alat tuohon keskiötä sovittelemaan.

----------


## orc biker

> Ei tuolla ole väliä, siitäkään syystä että keskiömuhvi pitää joka tapauksessa rotsata ja feissata asiantuntevassa polkupyörähuollossa ennen kuin alat tuohon keskiötä sovittelemaan.



Eikä tarvitse. Voi tarvita, mutta minään sääntönä ei tarvitse. Itsekin laitan HTII-keskiön keväällä muutaman vuoden vanhaan pyörään, enkä todellakaan aio feissata, ellei tule jotain ongelmia, enkä pidä todennäköisenä, että tulee. Kierteiden kohdistushan tuossa on keskeisintä. Sitähän feissaus ei ratkaise.

Laittaa keskiön kiinni ja ajelee. Jos keskiö (10-15 euroa) kuluu ennen aikojaan tai tulee muita ongelmia, niin sitten voi pohtia tilannetta uudelleen. Muuten ei tarvitse. Luonnollisesti voi katsella asentaessa jo, että miltä vaikuttaa.

----------


## Aakoo

^Tämä on sarjaan tyhmät kysymykset, mutta olen itsekin miettinyt miten se keskiömuhvin päiden suoruus vaikuttaa siihen, miten keskiö asettuu? Keskiöhän tulee kierteille, jotka määrittävät kampien akselin linjan suoruuden. Eri juttu olisi, jos mitään kierteitä ei ole ja keskiö vain painetaan niitä muhvin ulkolaitoja vasten.

----------


## Avokid

Mistä Caad12 runkoja edes löytyy?

----------


## Antza44

^^Kyllä se laakerikuppi varmaan loppujen lopuksi asettuu pinnan suuntaisesti tulee siihen, sen verran momenttia se, että onko sillä sitten väliä, jos ajelee halpoja laakereita. Eipä nuo normi Sramin GXP laakerit häävin kauaa hyvänä pysy muutenkaan, jos muistaa noin 6kk välein rasvata on aina myöhässä. Varsinkin toinen puoli aina rohisee, en muista kumpi.

Tosin meidän paikkakunnalla feissaus maksaa 10-15€ eli ei ole hinnan kiroissa sekään ja joka rungossa on pinnat suoristunut ainakin vähän. Helppohan se on silmälläkin katsoa, jos on pahasti vinossa käsin kiertämällä laakeri pohjaan/lähelle.
Eikä ne tehdaspyöristäkään monesti ole feissattu.

Tosin yhdessä rungossa ohjain laakerin yläkuppi ei asettunut selkeästikkään pinnan tasaisesti, mutta sellaista kalua ei edes tällä leveys asteella ole.

Shock Therapyn Toikalla on ainakin kaikki mahdolliset työkalut. Hinnasta en tiedä, kun on kuulunut molempien runkosettien kauppaan mitä olen sieltä ostanut. Emäputki pinnat ja reikä, haarukka, keskiö ja jarrun kiinnitys pinnat.

----------


## kervelo

> Mistä Caad12 runkoja edes löytyy?



Tuohon google olisi vastannut nopeammin... :Sarkastinen:  

Noiden runkojen saatavuus on heikentynyt talven mittaan, ilmeisesti sen takia että 2016-mallit ovat loppuneet. Joistain paikoista näyttää silti vielä löytyvän. Kun itse haeskelin runkoa, parhaat tarjoukset löytyivät englannista.

Tarjousrunko levyillä:
http://www.sigmasport.co.uk/item/Can...eset-2016/A36U

2017-malleja tulossa:
http://www.cannondalespares.com/Cann...product_type/9

----------


## kianto

> Kyselläänpä vielä täällä säikeessä, vaikka samaa asiaa ihmettelin jo tuolla pyörän osat-osiossa. Elikkäs posti toi tänään tilaamani Ritchey p-29er rungon ja sitä  tarkastellessani pisti silmään että tuossa keskiössä toisellapuolella  kierre loppuu noin millin ennen putkea. Toisella puolen kierre on tasan  putken pituinen. Oheinen kuva on poimittu netistä havainnollistamaan  tätä vaikkei kyseisen mallinen runko olekkaan. 
> 
> Miksi näin on? Tuskin tuossa on kyseessä ainakaan valmistusvirhe?  Vaikuttaisi, että tämä on tarkoituksella tuollainen. Kertokaa tyhmälle  noviisille miksi tämä on tuollainen?
> 
> Ja tuo on nimenomaan sillä puolella johon eturattaat tulevat.



Laitanpa vielä kuvan rungon keskiöstä. Tuota kierteetöntä osaa onkin noin 2 mm kun sen työntömitalla oikein mittasin. Kuuluuko olla näin vai onko tästä haittaa?

----------


## noniinno

Ei ole haittaa, voisi olla vaikka  kiinnityskehä keskiön työstämisen ajaksi runkoa rakennettaessa. RaceFacen laakerikupeissa on pitkät kierteet, laita sellainen niin saat mielenrauhan. Tai kysy valmistajalta. Itse en jaksaisi stressata tuosta. Mikä on keskiöputken pituus?

----------


## JackOja

> ... Itse en jaksaisi stressata tuosta...



En minäkään.

----------


## kianto

> Mikä on keskiöputken pituus?



Putken pituus on tasan 68 mm. Kiitoksia vankoista näkemyksistänne noniinno ja JackOja.

----------


## Marsusram

> RaceFacen laakerikupeissa on pitkät kierteet, laita sellainen niin saat mielenrauhan.



Shimano Saint keskiössä on myös, muutenkin kestävä tuote. HTII keskiölle 68mm muhvin päihin tulee yhteensä kolme shimmirinkulaa.

----------


## orc biker

Ihan perus Deoressakin tulee 68 millillä toiselle puolelle 2,5 millin shimmi ja toiselle kaksi (tai 2,5 + 0,7 + 1,8). 73 millin tapauksessa toiselle 0 ja toiselle 1 x 2,5 mm.

----------


## kervelo

Vähitellen alkaa projekti olla siinä vaiheessa, että saa jo otettua kuviakin.

http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p5pb14423877/p5pb14423877.jpg

Paljon on vielä säädettävää jäljellä: viimeiset vaijerit, pullotelineet, tankonauha jne. sekä tietysti polkimet.

Painoa tuolla kuvan kokoonpanolla on 7,05 kg.

Komponentit Chorusta, Fulcrumin kampisetti. Kiekoissa powertap GS -navat ja eastonin leveät R90 Sl -kehät.

----------


## Jekkujätkä

Huonosti naamioituva salakuljettaja. Säädöt tekemättä ja edessä tilapäinen jarru. Tästä huolimatta naama messingillä testilenkin jälkeen.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Konamiehen haave #1 toteutui hieman yllättäen kaverin pyöräkuumeilun seurauksena, ja ilman isompaa miettimistä ostoksen järkevyydestä. Elikkä nyt projektina on Kona Raijin -14. Kuituputket laitoin tilaukseen, voimansiirtoon on ajamaton 10-XT-setti, jarruiksi alkuun perus Shimanoa kunnes löytyy sopivampaa ja kiekoiksi joko 29 Crossridet tai 27.5 XT:t 2.8/3" Roneilla. Niin ja rungon mukana ostin Reban kun täysjäykkäily ei innostanut. Tämä tuskin ihan just minulta on mihinkään lähdössä niin päivittelen pikkuhiljaa kevyempää kilkettä.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

^ Itsellänikin on varmaan tarkoitus hankkia jossain vaiheessa teräskeulan tilalle joustoa, joten kysyn nyt uteliaisuuttani, että mahtuuko Rebaan varmasti 27.5" 3 tuumaa leveä kumi ?

----------


## stumpe

^Jos yhtään saman kokoinen kun recon, niin ei. 2.8 nobby nic teki tiukkaa 40mm sisäleveällä kehällä, välillä otti kiinni.

----------


## Jsavilaa

> ^ Itsellänikin on varmaan tarkoitus hankkia jossain vaiheessa teräskeulan tilalle joustoa, joten kysyn nyt uteliaisuuttani, että mahtuuko Rebaan varmasti 27.5" 3 tuumaa leveä kumi ?



Kokeillut en ole, mitannut vaan. Kapein kohta on just 27.5" kumin kohalla, noin 73mm. Mulla nuo 3"/2.8" on xc vanteella ja 3" Roni on pikkusen vajaa 70mm.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Kokeillut en ole, mitannut vaan. Kapein kohta on just 27.5" kumin kohalla, noin 73mm. Mulla nuo 3"/2.8" on xc vanteella ja 3" Roni on pikkusen vajaa 70mm.



Mulla on 45mm vanteet plussakumille ja tubeleksena kumit, joten turha varmaan haaveilla mahtumisesta.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Raijinin eka variaatio valmis. Kuituohjaamo on vielä matkalla ja kiekot vaihtuu köykäsempiin kunhan saa osat tilattua. Keulaksi vaihtui jäykkä Richey wcs carbon, runkosetin mukana tullut vihreä Reba ei passannut kokonaisuuteen ollenkaan. Voimansiirtoon ja jarruiksi tuli 785 XT:tä.

----------


## Kärrä

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## stumpe

^Titskua(?) ja kuitua. Lääh.

----------


## Köfte

> ^Titskua(?) ja kuitua. Lääh.



No voi prkl. Pitääkö vannoutuneen nakkikumimiehen 
sortua vanhoilla päivillä mönkkäriosastolle. EI,EiEI....

----------


## JackOja

^^^ mikäs titamiiniläski tuo on, Muru vai ebayn tarjonnasta jotain?

----------


## zipo

Britti tuotemerkki.Tilaustyötä ....Speksitkin on tiedossa,mutta omistaja kertokoon loput.
Onnitelut Kärrälle uudesta hankinnasta,sehän on melkein koeajoa vaille valmis.
Vihdoinkin jotain fillariasiaa kaiken politiikan ym hömppän ja  15 viestiä/vrk blogityylin lisäksi.Thnx

----------


## Kärrä

> ^^^ mikäs titamiiniläski tuo on, Muru vai ebayn tarjonnasta jotain?



Joskus viime joulukuussa tuli mieleen kysyä Brittiläiseltä henkilöltä, kiinnostaisiko piirrellä Fatbike....
Makwalla speksit: Ht kulma vajaa 68, ST kulma reilu 75, BB drop monien makuun luultavasi liikaa, ISCG05, BSA120, säädettävä dropout.
Toivon mukaan on "soiva peli".... aika näyttää....  :Sekaisin: 

Sivuhuomautuksena: Aina olen titskua kuolannut ja nyt oli pienimuotoinen mahdollisuus toteuttaa haave  :Hymy: 

Edit: Z:lle tarjolla koeajo, kun metsässä törmätään, vaikka geo onkin luultavasti täysin väärä sinulle...  :Hymy:

----------


## Köfte

Saako olla rehellisesti kade? :Sarkastinen:  Voisiko tuolta
Brittihenkilöltä kysäistä old-school roadieta?
Hiilarikeulahan tuossa on; tarvisiko nakkilainen
hiiltä haarukkaan? Toimisiko Cro-Mo/Ti?

----------


## Jami2003

Todella todella hieno. Myös monsterikrossari titskuna tolleen pelkistettynä olis äärimmäisen soiva peli  :Hymy:

----------


## zipo

@ Kärrä.Mikään geo ei väärä,kuskin täytyy vain osata viedä fillaria silleen oikeesti.
BB droppiahan kompensoidaan hyvillä takanavoilla tyylin onyx tai kuten omalla kohdallani i9 korjaan surkean kampien pyöritystavan.Jos hissitolppaa ei kuulu niin meikältä löytyy 31.6 tolppia 4 kpl:tta,saa 1 kpl lainaksi.
Koeajot maistuu aina,tässä onkin kulunut pitempi jakso ilman uutuuksien tesmailuja.

----------


## Kärrä

> Jos hissitolppaa ei kuulu niin meikältä löytyy 31.6 tolppia 4 kpl:tta,saa 1 kpl lainaksi.



9piste8 vaijerinkuori jo asennettu.....Hieman vaiheessa....  :Nolous:

----------


## ahmatti

On komia. Varmaan sattui tuo lätkämailakin kuvaan ihan vahingossa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Kärrä

> On komia. Varmaan sattui tuo lätkämailakin kuvaan ihan vahingossa.



No nyt täytyy kyllä sanoa, että piti alkaa tutkimaan kuvasta, mistä tässä puhutaan...Mutta hyvin on näköjään osunut kuvaan  :Hymy:

----------


## frp

On kyllä hieno, mutta itseäni aina ottaa silmään kun titaanipyörissä on hiilarihaarukka. Tiedän, että kyseessä mukavuustekijä, mutta nyt kun kyseessä on läski niin sillä ei ole merkitystä, joten eikö siihen voisi ihan hyvin laittaa "yhteensopivan" keulankin?

----------


## GrafZeppelin

Kevään myötä iski taas pyöräkuume. Uusi pyörä olisi kevyempi ja hienompi ja takuulla kompensoisi kuskin romahtaneen kunnon.

Vanhan rungon geometria ja muotoilu ovat kuitenkin aina miellyttäneet ja ajoasento on millilleen ja ajaminen on ollut aina hauskaa. Uusi pyörä nielaisisi vielä rutkasti tuohta eikä mikään tietty malli tuntunut nostavan riittävää poltetta että hankinnan olisi voinut perustella itselleen. Ehkä vanhan rungon nuorennusleikkaus taltuttaisi pyöräkuumen...

Näistä lähtökohdista käynnistyi Look 595 kevätkuntoon -projekti. Lähtötilanne oli tämä:


Inspiraatiota haettiin vanhempien Lookin ratapyörien värityksestä:


Ja nyt viimein tuli maalarin uunista uuden värinen runko ulos, joten lisää kuvia myöhemmin.

----------


## SSGT-92

Tää ei käy,tälläin ei oo laitaa.Ei kanssa f-foorumilaisia tällai saa kiusata ! Hei älä viitti tollai...

----------


## GrafZeppelin

Nyt on muut kiireet ohi, niin tässä kuvaa runkosetistä:



Täytyy katsoa saanko kasauksen tänään valmiiksi.

----------


## LJL

^ Nonih!! Upea. 

Mites toi hiilarirungon maalaus, missä semmoista voi teettää? Onko siinä jotain riskejä? Paljonko yksiväriseksi maalaus suunnilleen kustantaa? Tässä hieman kaihertaa testikäytössä olleen (minulle) uuden maasturin maalipinnan epäkohdat, ja tekisi mieli ylimaalauttaa se..

----------


## JackOja

> Tässä hieman kaihertaa testikäytössä olleen (minulle) uuden maasturin maalipinnan epäkohdat ...



SIKSIKÖ siitä ei ole vielä nähty kuvia?

----------


## LJL

> SIKSIKÖ siitä ei ole vielä nähty kuvia?



Noo.. Ehkä vähän ja se ei myöskään ole kasassa eikä säädöissään. Kyllä mä siitä kuvia laitan valmiina vaikkei nyt tässä kohtaa maalaisi  :Hymy:  Joku tuommoinen porno erikoisväri olisi kyllä huikea.

----------


## GrafZeppelin

> ^ Nonih!! Upea. 
> 
> Mites toi hiilarirungon maalaus, missä semmoista voi teettää? Onko siinä jotain riskejä? Paljonko yksiväriseksi maalaus suunnilleen kustantaa? Tässä hieman kaihertaa testikäytössä olleen (minulle) uuden maasturin maalipinnan epäkohdat, ja tekisi mieli ylimaalauttaa se..



Kiitokset.

Olin vähän leipiintynyt tuohon ikuiseen mustan, valkoisen ja punaisen yhdistelmään, niin halusin vähän pirteämmän väristä pyörää ja vähemmän logoja. Keltaisessa kyllä näkyy pienikin jälki melko helposti, kun mustassa ei erottuisi mitään, joten varovasti pitää kasailla ja ajella, ettei hakkauta tuota heti kiveniskemille.

Maalauksen hoiti WTP-Coating. Hyvää jälkeä tekivät ja muutenkin palvelu oli kohdallaan. Hinta yhdelle värille olisi ollut 200,- mutta kun maalautin nuo vaakaraidat niin tuli hintaa ja stemmit yms. ja lakkaus tarrojen päälle niin tuli hintaa reilusti enemmän, samoin tuo keltainen nosti hintaa, kun se vaatii valkoisen alle jottei ala vihertää. Kannattaa kysyä heiltä suoraan ainakin itselleni tuli aina vastaus saman / seuraavan päivän aikana. Paikkaa löytyy Pornaisista.

Kysyin maalaushintaa myös LTSstudiolta, mutta siellä pelkästä yhdestä väristä olisi pitänyt maksaa 390,-.

Laitan kuvia valmiista kunhan saan pyörän kasaan - riittävän myöhään ei jaksanut eilen valvoa, vaikka aika myöhään jaksoikin.

----------


## PatilZ

> Maalauksen hoiti WTP-Coating. Hyvää jälkeä tekivät ja muutenkin palvelu oli kohdallaan. Hinta yhdelle värille olisi ollut 200,- mutta kun maalautin nuo vaakaraidat niin tuli hintaa ja stemmit yms. ja lakkaus tarrojen päälle niin tuli hintaa reilusti enemmän, samoin tuo keltainen nosti hintaa, kun se vaatii valkoisen alle jottei ala vihertää. Kannattaa kysyä heiltä suoraan ainakin itselleni tuli aina vastaus saman / seuraavan päivän aikana. Paikkaa löytyy Pornaisista.



Eli ensin ylimaalattiin valkoisella ja sitten keltainen päälle? Teippauksia lähtökohdassa? Ottiko firma ne ensin pois vai mitä mitä? Miten noin muuten pohjatyöt? Onko tuo toteutettu sillä firman mainostamalla vesisiirtokuvioinnilla (josta en ymmärrä yhtään mitään)? Paljonko toi runkoon lisää painoa? Valkoinen painaa?

Kiinnostuin.

----------


## GrafZeppelin

> Eli ensin ylimaalattiin valkoisella ja sitten keltainen päälle? Teippauksia lähtökohdassa? Ottiko firma ne ensin pois vai mitä mitä? Miten noin muuten pohjatyöt? Onko tuo toteutettu sillä firman mainostamalla vesisiirtokuvioinnilla (josta en ymmärrä yhtään mitään)? Paljonko toi runkoon lisää painoa? Valkoinen painaa?
> 
> Kiinnostuin.



Tuo on tehty ihan maalaamalla.

Ensin vanha maali ja tarrat hiottiin pois ja tasoitus kiveniskemille ja muille vanhoille kolhuille. Sitten valkoinen pohjaväri, jotta keltainen pysyy kaltaisena, eikä saa vihreän sävyä. Nuo vaakaraidat maalattiin pohjavärin päälle ja sitten keltainen. Tämän jälkeen tarroitus ja lakka päälle. 

En ole viitsinyt punnita paljonko painoa tuli lisää, ettei "uuden" pyörän riemu muutu masennukseksi.

Suosittelen kyllä ko. firmaa jos fillarin maalaus mielessä.

----------


## GrafZeppelin

Valmista tuli:



Olen lopputulemaan enemmän kuin tyytyväinen mutta valitettavasti räyhäkkä ulkonäkö asettaa odotuksia joita jalat ei pysty lunastamaan.

Sellainen varoitus kaikille 3T Tornova -tangon hankintaa harkitseville, että kyseessä on todellinen pirun keksintö. Moista taistelua en ole käynyt minkään kanssa kuin sen sisäisten vaijerivientien kanssa on joutunut käymään.

----------


## The flying Chocobo

You got the Look! Wilpittömän kateellisena totean että herkkupala tuosta tuli. Kyllä tuolla kehtaa körötelläkin.

----------


## Miha

Lookin värimaailma ja varustus on todella kohdillaan!

----------


## Köfte

Upea! Kertakaikkiaan.

----------


## kuovipolku

Jos en olisi nähnyt sisätiloissa otettua kuvaa rungosta, olisin ihmetellyt ääneen mitä ideaa tuossa haarukan vihreässä raidassa ja muissa vihreissä korostuksissa on. Nyt sentään äkkäsin pienellä viipeellä että tietyssä valaistuksessa ja tietyillä kameran ominaisuuksilla varjot vain näyttävät vihreiltä.

Hämmästyttävän hieno muodonmuutos! Jännää myös miten nuo "rautalankapullotelineet" sopivat nyt pyörään jopa paremmin kuin entiset "hipopullotelineet" vanhaan kuosiin.

PS Googlaamalla "3T Tornova internal routing" olisi löytynyt muutama varoituksen sana, kuten: "having just installed a set of Tornovas on a bike with Campagnolo  Record 11 levers and mechanical Campagnolo cables and housing, I have to  say that I will NEVER do that again.  Even though the holes for the  internal routing look large like there should be no problem, in practice  getting both derailleur and brake cables and housing through there  while simultaneously getting a good seat with the ergo levers is a task I  wouldn't wish on anyone."  Mutta lopputulos oli hankaluuksienkin arvoinen.

----------


## VPR

Itellä sama tanko ja http://www.parktool.com/product/inte...ing-kit-ir-1-2 auttaa tässäkin asiassa.

----------


## LJL

Ååh!!  :Cool:  Look on kyllä seksuaalillisinta mitä ainakaan tänä vuonna on foorumin sivuilla nähty <3 Onnea onnistumisesta haasteellisessa projektissa. Voisi olla kuviteltavissa että homma olisi voinut mennä myös reisilleen.

----------


## oppes

Aikas munakas vekotin [peukkuva] toi LOOK. Tuolla ajaminen olisi kyllä kärsimystä kun ei kehtaisi näyttää omaa voimattomuutta...  :Irvistys:

----------


## Grandi66

Oma pyöräprojekti oli vain kaksi päivää. Tuossa kuva valmiista

Lähetetty minun K6000 Pro laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## PatilZ

Look on kyllä parasta pitkiin aikoihin. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## SSGT-92

Kyllähän tuo G-Zeppelin;in Look on tasapainoisen ja nopean näköinen,hieno.

----------


## GrafZeppelin

Kiitoksia vaan kaikille kehuista - projekti onnistui yli omienkin odotusten. Olin jo pidempään kuolannut uudemman Look 695 perään, tammikuussa tuli sitten sopiva yksilö alelaarista vastaan. Sormi oli jo tilausnapilla kun aloin epäröimään, olisihan uusi runko ollut taas x prosenttia jäykempi ja y grammaa kevyempi, mutta vanhan muotokieli puhutteli enemmän ja jotenkin tuntui että jos vanhassa olisi vaan värit kohdillaan niin kaipaisinko uutta pyörää ollenkaan ja jos sen maalauttaisi niin saisi sitten juuri ne värit mitä itse haluaa. Niinpä tilaus jäi tekemättä ja aloin suunnittelemaan uutta lookkia vanhalle.

Jospa nyt se vähän kateissa ollut ajomotivaatiokin taas löytyisi jostain.

----------


## CamoN

> Olin jo pidempään kuolannut uudemman Look 695 perään, tammikuussa tuli sitten sopiva yksilö alelaarista vastaan. Sormi oli jo tilausnapilla...



Tämä sisältää arvokkaan totuuden. Moneen kertaan olen itsekin talven pimeinä iltoina pyöritellyt kaikenlaista roinaa ostoskorissa, kun vanha pyörä on mukamas liian pitkä, lyhyt, kova, pehmeä jne. Kunnes sitten taas tänään pääsi ensimmäiselle ulkolenkille hifi-kiekoilla. Heti sai todeta, ettei harrasteväline paljoa parane siitä rakkaudella pidetystä ja juuri omiin mieltymyksiin sopivaksi kasaillusta vanhasta. 

Jos vanhassa ei ole mitään vikaa, se kannattaa korkeintaan räjäyttää osiksi ja maalata. Ja taas alla on yhtä erinomainen pyörä kuin aikaisemminkin.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Siinä gravelgrinder testauksia ajan kuluksi. Norco indie ja FSA:n droppitangon ja Cane Creekin jarrukahvat.

----------


## kauris

Tornovasta en tiedä, kun mulla on Ergonova mutta saattaapi olla samanmoiset läpiviennit. Kieltämättä hieman ahdasta oli vaijerinkuoret mahduttaa ja turhan tiukkaa mutkaa joutuu tekemään ihan siinä kahvasta ulos tullessakin. Mutta sain minäkin ne toimimaan. Ensin viime keväänä Campagnolona ja tänä keväänä Shimanona. Nyt vaihto meni alkuperäistä asennusta helpommin, kun uudet kuoret pysty pujottamaan vanhan vaijerin avulla ja vaihdoin vasta sitten vaijerinkin. 

Mutta kehut täältäkin maalausprojektille. Kieltämättä aivan uusi tuleminen, kun vanha tylsähkö värimaailmasta lähti ja uusi tuli tilalle. Kokonaisuus muuttui niin, että värin vaihtumisen sijaan koko kokonaisuus nousi monta kertaa korkeammalle tasolle näin katsojan silmissä. Ja jos ja kun rungon mitoituksessa ja tuntumassa ei ollut mitään vikaan niin ratkaisu oli uuden rungon ostoon verratuna loistava.

----------


## Jami2003

Lookki on kyllä kertakaikkisen hieno. Katoin sitä aloitus kuvaa että mitä ihmettä noin siistiä purkamaan ja maalaamaan. Loppukuvat nähtyä ymmärsin  :Hymy:  

Hitsi kun tekisi parin vuoden jälkeen mieli aloittaa joku rojekti. Pyöriä on vaan jo nykyisellään liikaa. Ja pitäisi löytää pyörätyyppi ja runko mikä inspiroisi.

Ehkä joku plussa rengas täysjäykkä tjsp...

----------


## WetWillie

Irlannin vehreältä saarelta löytyi tällainen, nyt vaan rauhassa mietiskellen mihin päädytään..


Lähetetty minun SGP521 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pyöräilijä30

Hei,

en viitsinyt aloittaa uutta otsikkoa, kun aiheeni sivuaa tätä. Ajattelin tuunata vanhasta (yli 10v.) Crescent Starrenista käyttöpyörän. Ainakin kiekot ajattelin uusia, uudet lokasuojat ja ehkä polkimet. Saattaa olla typerä kysymys, mutta onko ylipäätään järkeä panostaa vanhaan teräsrunkoon, vai olisiko syytä ostaa kokonaan uusi peruspyörä? Runko on päällisin puolin hyvässä kunnossa. Ei kai näissä metalli "väsy" ajan saatossa niin paljon, että sillä ainakaan työmatkapyörässä olisi mitään suurempaa merkitystä?

----------


## JackOja

> ...onko ylipäätään järkeä panostaa vanhaan teräsrunkoon, vai olisiko syytä ostaa kokonaan uusi peruspyörä?...



Onko se susta kiva runko? Onko runko halpaa kuraa vai jotain tunnettua laatuterästä?





> Ei kai näissä metalli "väsy" ajan saatossa niin paljon...



Ei väsy ellei ole ruostunut puhki.

----------


## Pyöräilijä30

> Onko se susta kiva runko? Onko runko halpaa kuraa vai jotain tunnettua laatuterästä?
> 
> 
> 
> Ei väsy ellei ole ruostunut puhki.



Runko vaikuttaa jämäkältä ja laadukkaalta. En tiedä Crescentistä sen paremmin, mutta kyllä se varmasti Bilteman pyörät ja vastaavat laadussa päihittää.

----------


## Markku Liitiä

Varsin usein näkee liikenteessä teräsrunkoisia peruspyöriä, jotka ovat ulkonäkönsä perusteella 1980-luvulta tai niiltä main. Hyvin näyttävät rullaavan, etenkin jos niitä ei ole säilytetty ihan räystään alla.

----------


## TheMiklu

> Saattaa olla typerä kysymys, mutta onko ylipäätään järkeä panostaa vanhaan teräsrunkoon, vai olisiko syytä ostaa kokonaan uusi peruspyörä?



Usein panostukset voidaan siirtää tarvittaessa toiseen runkoon. Että sikäli rohkeasti vain.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Saattaa olla typerä kysymys, mutta onko ylipäätään järkeä panostaa vanhaan teräsrunkoon...



Se on kyllä hyvä kysymys. Riippuu sen rungon arvosta ja "teknologisesta" iästä. Monesti ohjainlaakerit, keskiö ja vaihteista puhumattakaan voi olla jo niin vanhaa tekniikkaa että niitä ei pysty tulevaisuudessa siirtämään uuteen runkoon. Tai ainakaan se ei ole taloudellisesti järkevää.

----------


## Garymies

Nyt lähti fillariharrastus lapasesta:

----------


## sam1_

^ no huh huh. Aika helkkarin hyvännäköinen! 

Lähetetty minun EVA-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JackOja

^^ titamiini-Stanton?! Hieno. Peukkua!

edit: meinaakko laittaa 29er vai 27,5+ -kiekot?

----------


## Blackborow

Läääh. Titaaninen Sherpa... Iso peukku.

----------


## Garymies

> meinaakko laittaa 29er vai 27,5+ -kiekot?



Ainakin aluksi tulee leveähköt 29 kiekot. Tulen tuolla ajamaan vuosia todennäköisesti, että varmaan plussiakin tulee joskus tulevaisuudessa tuohon koitettua.

----------


## Pesku

^^^^HUH! Nyt on pyörä (runko) paikallaan! Ehkä joku päivä itse uskallan investoida hymyyni yhtä paljon  :Leveä hymy:  Onnittelut! Ja mörökölli sinut vieköön jos tänne ei saada kuvaa valmiista pyörästä.

----------


## kianto

> Laitanpa vielä kuvan rungon keskiöstä. Tuota kierteetöntä osaa onkin noin 2 mm kun sen työntömitalla oikein mittasin. Kuuluuko olla näin vai onko tästä haittaa?



Käykö GXP laakeri tuohon Ritcheyn runkoon? Ainakin SRAMin tällaisessa https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdCLeqgMqgQ laakerissa näyttäisi olevan pitkä kierre ja tuossa kierteen juuressa vielä millin kaulusta joka siirtää kierrettä kauemmas. Ajattelin että tuollaisella voisi eliminoida tuon runkoni "valmistusvirheen" mikäli laakeri vain käy tähän minun projektiini?

Hollowtech II kammet tosin menisivät vaihtoon, mutta ei se mitään.

----------


## TERU

Luulisin turhaan tuon kierteettömän osan huolettavan, laakeri tukeutuu enemmänkin muhvin päihin, joiden tulisi olla suorat, ainakin maali ja lakka pitää hioa pois kevyesti.

----------


## Antza44

^^Hollowtech II kammet jo kiinni ja ajelemaan aivan turhaa murehtimista.

----------


## JackOja

> Käykö GXP laakeri tuohon Ritcheyn runkoon?...



Käy.

----------


## stumpe

> Käykö GXP laakeri tuohon Ritcheyn runkoon? Ainakin SRAMin tällaisessa https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdCLeqgMqgQ laakerissa näyttäisi olevan pitkä kierre ja tuossa kierteen juuressa vielä millin kaulusta joka siirtää kierrettä kauemmas. Ajattelin että tuollaisella voisi eliminoida tuon runkoni "valmistusvirheen" mikäli laakeri vain käy tähän minun projektiini?
> 
> Hollowtech II kammet tosin menisivät vaihtoon, mutta ei se mitään.



Onko keskiömuhvin leveys kuitenkin 73mm? Jos yli 73mm niin liikkeeseen teettämään keskiön feissaus.

----------


## kianto

^68 mm oli mielestäni mitta

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Käykö GXP laakeri tuohon Ritcheyn runkoon? Ainakin SRAMin tällaisessa https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdCLeqgMqgQ laakerissa näyttäisi olevan pitkä kierre ja tuossa kierteen juuressa vielä millin kaulusta joka siirtää kierrettä kauemmas. Ajattelin että tuollaisella voisi eliminoida tuon runkoni "valmistusvirheen" mikäli laakeri vain käy tähän minun projektiini?
> 
> Hollowtech II kammet tosin menisivät vaihtoon, mutta ei se mitään.



Ei tuossa mitään valmistusvirhettä ole. Parissa muussakin ok laatuisessa teräsrungossa nähnyt kierteen samalla tavalla sisään viimeisteltynä.

----------


## Jukahia

Kierteen lähdössä tulee aina olla vähintään viiste, tässä upotus ja viiste, jotta kierrekalu lähtee suoraan... Tuossa ei ole mitään vikaa, ja jos laittaa esim. kaksi muovista spaceria vedon puolelle ja yksi toiselle puolelle niin soon aika sama onko siinä maalia välissä vai nou... Se muovi antaa sen 30-60µm (maalikalvon vahvuus/vaihtelu) periksi joka tapauksessa..

----------


## lai

London road koeajolla


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Maccine

Tallista löytyisi Helkaman kulkuri pyörä varmaan -90 luvulta. Osat alkuperäisiä, mutta alkaa olemaan rattaat ja oikeastaan kaikki voimansiirto vaijereita ja jarruja myöten suht heikossa kunnossa. Mitähän maksaisi ostaa uusi voimansiirto koko pyörään/tehdä pyörästä single? Runko muuten hyvässä kunnossa ja olen erittäin paljon tykännyt ajaa nyttenki tuolla vaikka käytännössä mikään ei toimi  :Leveä hymy:  Ja olen noviisi näissä asioissa, mutta kyllä jakoavain pysyy kädessä.

Eli kyseessä tämä pyörä: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-hVKADz6T88...33/kulkuri.jpg

----------


## Jukka

Muutaman vuoden suunnilleen kaikki ajot 29 jäykkäperällä ajelleena alkoi ajatus selkiytyä omaan sekakäyttöön (työmatka ympäri vuoden, lenkki, helppo maasto ja pienet retket) sopivasta pyörästä ja itselle mieluisasta geometriasta. Niinpä päätin toteuttaa haaveen oman pyörän kasaamisesta ja aloin metsästää sopivia osia. Rungoksi valikoitui Genesiksen Longitude (2017, s-koko), jonka hommasin Töölöläisen Bike Companyn kautta, jossa myös ohjainlaakeri asennettiin ja keskiö putsattiin asennusvalmiiksi (täytyy suositella, oli hyvää palvelua). Myös Surlyn ECR oli pitkään vaihtoehtona, geo suunnilleen sama, mutta hintaa aika paljon enemmän ja tuo Genesiksen väri oli itselleni kiinnostavampi (vaikken ollut livenä nähnytkään ennen kuin sain oman rungon käsiini).

Runko kotona:




Tein rungolle ruostesuojauksen Tectyl ML -aineella ja samalla porasin keskiön alle vedenpoistoreiän (Englannissa ei kai sada koskaan, niin ei tuollaisia tarvitse laittaa runkoon jo tehtaalla...  :Vink: ):




Osien saavuttua pääsin vihdoin kasaamiseen:




Alkaa valmistumaan:




Tangoksi tuli Titec J-Bar (eli köyhän miehen Jones):



Satula ja stemmi vaihtuu vielä, kunhan uudet saapuu ja tankoon tulee lisäksi tankonauhaa. Myös Racktimen Topit etutarakka tuli tilattua retkitarpeita varten (Ortliebin 16l satulalaukku löytyykin jo entuudestaan ja rungon mukana tuli myös Gorilla Gaget). Letkut pitää lyhentää yms. pientä säätöä on vielä edessä. Täytyy laittaa paremmat kuvat sitten, kun on valmiimpi...

Osista vielä vähän. Kiekoiksi tuli hommattua Ritcheyn WCS 29 Vantaget, joten myös putkiosiksi tuli/tulee Rithceyn tavaraa, osasarja on 1x11 SLX:ää XT:n takavaihtajalla ja vivulla, kasetti Sunracen 11-46, eturatas Absolute Blackin ovaali ja gripsit ESI:n Chunkyt. Renkaiksi tuli 2.25'' Thunder Burtit, jotka olisi tarkoitus vielä litkutella. Jossain vaiheessa olisi myös tarkoitus hommata 27.5+ kiekot toisiksi kiekoiksi, jolloin esim. talvella olisi ISP:t toisilla ja 3'' maastorenkaat 27.5+ kiekoilla. 

Täytyy kyllä sanoa, että on ollut hauskaa ensin miettiä tulevia osia, etsiä tietoa ja sitten rauhassa kasailla. Ei tule jäämään viimeiseksi projektiksi...

----------


## Köfte

> Tallista löytyisi Helkaman kulkuri pyörä varmaan -90 luvulta. Osat alkuperäisiä, mutta alkaa olemaan rattaat ja oikeastaan kaikki voimansiirto vaijereita ja jarruja myöten suht heikossa kunnossa. Mitähän maksaisi ostaa uusi voimansiirto koko pyörään/tehdä pyörästä single? Runko muuten hyvässä kunnossa ja olen erittäin paljon tykännyt ajaa nyttenki tuolla vaikka käytännössä mikään ei toimi  Ja olen noviisi näissä asioissa, mutta kyllä jakoavain pysyy kädessä.
> 
> Eli kyseessä tämä pyörä: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-hVKADz6T88...33/kulkuri.jpg



80-luvulta ja Rautaruukin putkea. Konversioin 6-v Shitmanon Torpedo Dreigang-rospuuttoruoskaksi pojalle.
Älä hötkyile, jos Torpedo, pidä tuollaisenaan. Sen jakarin voi myös unohtaa; ei ole* työ*kalu :Cool:

----------


## JackOja

> Täytyy kyllä sanoa, että on ollut hauskaa ensin miettiä tulevia osia, etsiä tietoa ja sitten rauhassa kasailla. Ei tule jäämään viimeiseksi projektiksi...



Peukut fillarista! Hieno. Itse speksaamalla ja kasaamalla saa juuri mieleisen ja on tosiaan hauskaa puuhaa.

PS: nimimerkki kianto voisi katsella tuota kuvaa keskiön kierteistä ja rauhoittua viimein ja asentaa jonkin keskiön  :Vink:

----------


## Blackborow

Genesikselle pitää antaa aina iso peukku. Hieno on.

----------


## Jukka

Kiitos, toivottavasti tulee pitkäaikainen suhde tämän kanssa...

En mä muuten tajunnutkaan, että tuo Kianton kierrepohdinta liippas näin läheltä. Katsoin vain, että ulkopinnat ja kierteet näytti hyvältä Bike Companyn jäljiltä ja asentelin keskiön tyytyväisenä...

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Täytyy kyllä sanoa, että on ollut hauskaa ensin miettiä tulevia osia, etsiä tietoa ja sitten rauhassa kasailla. Ei tule jäämään viimeiseksi projektiksi...



Olipa hieno projekti, oikein tyylikäs. Näin kännykän näytöllä se ohjaustanko näytti menevän hassusti sinne säleverhon taakse.  :Hymy: 

Kun se oikean puolen tanko päättyy just siihen ikkunan pokan kohdalle.

----------


## Gary oin'

Tästä projekti tähänkin ketjuun, kun sai vihdoin kesäkiekot alle ja kasteena käyty ensimmäinen 58km rykäisy. Lopputulokseen todella tyytyväinen: fiilis juuri sopivassa suhteessa perinnehenkeä ja modernia mukavuutta, tuntuma kevyt ja nopea mutta rento.

Surly Pacer 54cm
Centaur-voimansiirto
Kiekot Open Pro Chorus-navoilla
Tanko Soma HWY1, putkiosat Condor
Jarrut Tektro R737
Satula Fizik Arione
Painoa 9,9kg kuvan kokoonpanossa ilman tuota juomapulloa



Kehityskohteina jarrut jotka ei omaan silmään istu kokoonpanoon yhtään. Campan jarruissa ei reach riittänyt. Tubeless-vanteita myös haikailen, mutta tämä käytetty kiekkosetti osui niin hyvin kohdalle että haetaanpa ensin tuntuma näillä.

----------


## Köfte

^ Bueno. Uutta & vanhaa mukavassa kuosissa.
Samalla tyylillä mennään täälläkin :Sarkastinen:

----------


## JWH

> Tämä sisältää arvokkaan totuuden. Moneen kertaan olen itsekin talven pimeinä iltoina pyöritellyt kaikenlaista roinaa ostoskorissa, kun vanha pyörä on mukamas liian pitkä, lyhyt, kova, pehmeä jne. Kunnes sitten taas tänään pääsi ensimmäiselle ulkolenkille hifi-kiekoilla. Heti sai todeta, ettei harrasteväline paljoa parane siitä rakkaudella pidetystä ja juuri omiin mieltymyksiin sopivaksi kasaillusta vanhasta. 
> 
> Jos vanhassa ei ole mitään vikaa, se kannattaa korkeintaan räjäyttää osiksi ja maalata. Ja taas alla on yhtä erinomainen pyörä kuin aikaisemminkin.



Aika osuvaa kommenttia  Itse oon pähkäilly jo vaikka kuinka moneen kertaan uuden rungon/pyörän hommaamista tässä kevät talven aikana  ja ihan ostoskoriin asti vaille viimeistä kliklausta...niin loppujenlopuksi ns "vanha" pyörä sai rungon hionnan ja maalauksen pienillä osapäivityksillä. Saa nyt nähdä oliko siitä nyt mitään hyötyä käytännössä vai toiko uusi ulkoilme edes vähän lohtua palavaan pyörän päivitys kuumeeseen  

Lähetetty minun PE-TL10 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kianto

> PS: nimimerkki kianto voisi katsella tuota kuvaa keskiön kierteistä ja rauhoittua viimein ja asentaa jonkin keskiön



Rauhoituttu täällä on jo ja keskiökin on kiinni. Projekti etenee pienin askelin. Hiljaa hyvä tulee  :Hymy:

----------


## kianto

> Tein rungolle ruostesuojauksen Tectyl ML -aineella ja samalla porasin keskiön alle vedenpoistoreiän (Englannissa ei kai sada koskaan, niin ei tuollaisia tarvitse laittaa runkoon jo tehtaalla... )



Oliko sulla käytössä tuossa kotelosuoja-aerosolissa joku pitempi letku/suutin?

----------


## nopsako

> Tallista löytyisi Helkaman kulkuri pyörä varmaan -90 luvulta. 
> 
> Eli kyseessä tämä pyörä: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-hVKADz6T88...33/kulkuri.jpg



Uusi voimansiirto ja fiksaa entiseen kuosiin. Hieno pyörä ja nuo rullaakin todella kevyesti. Osia saa vieläkin vähintäänkin uudenveroisina tai nyt kun tulee kesä niin silmät auki ja metallinkeräyslavoja smyygaileen. Sieltä löytyy hyviä varaosia.

----------


## Jukka

> Oliko sulla käytössä tuossa kotelosuoja-aerosolissa joku pitempi letku/suutin?



Otin purkista suuttimen irti ja käytin sisähalkaisijaltaan 3 mm letkua kiinnitettynä purkkiin, oli kyllä hieman hankalaa ja sotkuista puuhaa. Tuossa ei tosiaan tullut mukana mitään pidempää suutinta, toisin kuin Tectyl ML Greenlinessa. Jos jollain on tietoa sopivista suuttimista tuohon perus ML:ään, niin kertokaa. Pitäisi vaimon Awol vielä suojailla.

----------


## Köfte

> Uusi voimansiirto ja fiksaa entiseen kuosiin. Hieno pyörä ja nuo rullaakin todella kevyesti. Osia saa vieläkin vähintäänkin uudenveroisina tai nyt kun tulee kesä niin silmät auki ja metallinkeräyslavoja smyygaileen. Sieltä löytyy hyviä varaosia.



Nyt kun katsoi tuota kuvaa uudelleen, siinähän on tuo Shimanon "väärän puoleinen" 3-v napa 80-luvulta.
Siihen saattaa olla hankalaa löytää osia, tuokin taisi olla lankavälitteinen (ei siis vaijeri), kuten Positron.
"nopsako" puhuu noilta osin minua enemmän asiaa. Tosin korvikkeeksi suosittelen edelleenkin Torpedo-3
käytettynä tai Sram:n vastaavaa uutta ennen Shimanon 3-Nexusta.

----------


## nopsako

> Nyt kun katsoi tuota kuvaa uudelleen, siinähän on tuo Shimanon "väärän puoleinen" 3-v napa 80-luvulta.
> Siihen saattaa olla hankalaa löytää osia, tuokin taisi olla lankavälitteinen (ei siis vaijeri), kuten Positron.
> "nopsako" puhuu noilta osin minua enemmän asiaa. Tosin korvikkeeksi suosittelen edelleenkin Torpedo-3
> käytettynä tai Sram:n vastaavaa uutta ennen Shimanon 3-Nexusta.



Kappas! Totta turiset voimansiirrosta. Mut eilen Kempeleen biltsun pihaan oli tullut metallinkeräyslava ja siellä oli jo pari pyörää. Smyygailin ne läpi ja sattumalta molemmissa oli tuo voimansiirto, joten nyt vaan lavoja stekkaan niin varmasti löytyy varaosia. Tuohan toimii "pianolangalla"? Niitä löytyy uutenakin. Pahin takaisku on navan hajoaminen.

----------


## Köfte

Tuollainen tuli -86 6-v Kulkurista Torpedon kamoilla
Kuvassa on näemmä joku skraidu, anteeksi.

----------


## Jukka

Oma Longitude alkaa olemaan hieman valmiimpi:










Vielä pitää laitella tankonauhat ja stemmikin vaihtuu Ritcheyn tuotokseen, kunhan mieluisa mitta on selvillä. Myös etutarakalle pitää väsätä adapterit, joilla sitä saisi hieman alaspäin.

Mitäköhän sitä seuraavaksi projektiksi keksisi...  :Vink:

----------


## kauris

Jukka, sun kuvat ei näy.

----------


## Jukka

Näkyyköhän nyt? Oli vähän säätöä äsken niiden kanssa...

----------


## JackOja

N ä k y y .

----------


## Oulunjulli

Ihan hyvä että näkyy, kyllä tuo kannatti kasata!

----------


## TheMiklu

Ompa kyllä hieno Genesis.

----------


## Aakoo

Vaimolle ajattelin pyörän kasailla, kun osia oli jonkun verran jäänyt laatikkoon (takakiekko, keula, tanko, voimansiirron osia yms.) Eipä siihen muuta tarvittu kuin viidenkympin poistorunko Bike-Discountista, ja vähän satulaa ja putkiosaa kaveriksi. Dynamokiekon kasailin osista. 1*10 voimasiirto tuli päivitykseen menneestä pojan pyörästä ja Shimanon M396 levarit kaveriksi. Maastopyörää ei siis halunnut, vaan hybridin mutta ahdoin joka tapauksessa runkoon Spessun S-Works Renegadet renkaiksi, jos ilmatila toisi vähän mukavuutta matkantekoon.

----------


## Aakoo

Pojalle piti sitten kanssa saada uusi pyörä, koska vanha kävi ahtaaksi. Lähtökohtana oli viime syksynä haltuun ajautunut ilmeisesti jossain vaiheessa Keravan suunnallakin eräällä palstapersoonalla menopelinä ollut Niner EMD 9. Runko oli aika valmiissa kunnossa ulkonäöllisesti, eli lommoja ja lohkeillutta maalipintaa riitti, mutta rakenteellisesti kuitenkin ehjä. Keräilin osia sieltä täältä pitkin talvea: Rokkarin Reba, XT jarrut ja SLX/XT 1x11 voimaansiirto Zeen kammilla.

----------


## TheMiklu

Tytön pyörää tuli viriteltyä kovasti. Voimansiirtona 1x10, keulana huollettu 2005/2006 mallinen Manitou R7, jotain parempaa v-jarrua tuossa on ja keviämpää putkiosaa. 
Jos sopivan takakiekon löydän niin vaihtuu jarrut levareiksi ja gummit litkutetuiksi. 
Kierrätys kunniaan!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Plus

^^ Teräksinen Niner on todella hyvä pyörä ajaa 

Tässä toinenkin Bike-Discountin poistolaarista poimittu Cuben runko, eli C:62. Paino 6kg ilman kiekkoja, joten eiköhän tästä ihan kepoisa tule kun laittaa Light-Bicycle / DT 240s -kiekot alle.

----------


## macci

Lisää Genesistä. Alkuun tämä on muovautumassa jonkinlaiseksi työmatkaplussahybridiksi.

Tämä(kin) pyörä lähti kasautumaan planetXn tarjouksen kautta. Hommasin nimittäin tuolta sopuhinnalla WTB i40 Scraperit ajatuksella, että pistän näihin nastakumit ja vaihtelen sitten plussatäpäriin talvella kiekkoja tarpeen mukaan. Sittenpä oivalsin, että jäykkäperä 27.5+ on vielä testaamatta joten aloin kyttäämään runkoja (joita ei itseasiassa kovin montaa näytä löytyvän - ainakaan heti välittömästi saatavilla, oikean kokoisena ja järkevällä hinnalla). Dartmoor Primalin (alurunko, ei keulaa) ja Genesis Tarnin (2016 teräsrunko+alukeula ja 2017 teräsrunko+kuitukeula) väliltä puntaroin ja päädyin 2016 Tarniin jollainen löytyi heti oikeassa koossa ja hyvällä hinnalla hi5bikesistä. Lisäksi muutama osa omasta varastosta ja loput klik klik saksan verkkokaupasta ja nyt projekti on ns. työn alla oheisen kuvan osoittamassa tilassa. Runko on Tectylillä käsitelty ja rei'itetty.

----------


## WetWillie

> Irlannin vehreältä saarelta löytyi tällainen, nyt vaan rauhassa mietiskellen mihin päädytään..
> 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SGP521 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Loppujen lopuksi helppo synnytys.
Recordin shifterit ja jarrulänget, vanteet omasta takaa, budjetti Chorus hiilarikammet 79€. Sade alkoi sopivasti joten neitsytmatka saa odottaa.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## WetWillie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Sade alkoi sopivasti joten neitsytmatka saa odottaa.



Heh, WetWillie välttelee kastumista.  :Hymy:

----------


## WetWillie

> Heh, WetWillie välttelee kastumista.



En minä mutta pyörä 

Lähetetty minun SGP521 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## LJL

Seksuaalillinen Kolnaako. Jos olisin maantiemies, jota en vähäisimmässäkään määrin ole, rytyyttäisin menemään juuri tuollaisella (ehkä joskus)

----------


## WetWillie

> Oma Longitude alkaa olemaan hieman valmiimpi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nyt on tyylikästä menoa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jukka

Kiitos. 

Pyörä pääsi jo Nuuksioon retkellekin. Paketti alkaa olemaan aika valmiina ja ajoakin on tullut ihan mukavasti. Aika pitkälti tuo on juuri semmoinen kuin oli ajatuksissakin, eli projektin voidaan kai sanoa onnistuneen.

----------


## Kalle H

> Kiitos. 
> 
> Pyörä pääsi jo Nuuksioon retkellekin. Paketti alkaa olemaan aika valmiina ja ajoakin on tullut ihan mukavasti. Aika pitkälti tuo on juuri semmoinen kuin oli ajatuksissakin, eli projektin voidaan kai sanoa onnistuneen.



Näyttää hyvältä ja toimivalta paketilta! Mitkä noi etuhaarukan telineet on? Näyttää meinaan toimivalta toi remmit + etutarakka systeemi.

----------


## Jukka

Noi on Gorilla Cage nimiset häkkyrät. Nuo ovat todella kevyet, mutta noissa on 1.5 kg:n painoraja, joka kannattaa huomioida raskaammassa käytössä. Noi muuten tuli Longituden runkosetin mukana, ihan kiva varuste tuollaiseen pyörään Genesikseltä. Mä voisin laittaa tänään vähän tarkempaa juttua laukuista yms. tuonne Bikepacking-varusteet -lankaan.

----------


## Y.stava

> Kiitos. 
> 
> Pyörä pääsi jo Nuuksioon retkellekin. Paketti alkaa olemaan aika valmiina ja ajoakin on tullut ihan mukavasti. Aika pitkälti tuo on juuri semmoinen kuin oli ajatuksissakin, eli projektin voidaan kai sanoa onnistuneen.



Saanko kysyä, oliko mukissa soraa perillä? Upea setup!

----------


## Jukka

Vaikka oli muki pohja menosuuntaan, niin aika pölyisä oli sisältä. Onneksi oli vettä lammessa, millä huuhtas isoimmat pois...

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

Jukan Genesis on kyllä todella hieno pyörä! Oispa mullakin tommonen.

----------


## BB Holland

Erinäiset projektit lienevät loppusuoralla. Mm. kiekot viiteen fillariin.

Navat Hope 4, Industry Nine Lefty, pinnat DT Comp, vanteet Spank 27x39,5 ja 26x35. Lasken Trail Kingin korkeudeltaan plussaksi, niin sanoisin että 27+  ja 26+. Kuvakulma tahallinen. Nobby Nic 3,0. Takakiekko piti rihdata 5mm vasemmalle että sai Trail Kingin mahtumaan eikä tässä kaikki. Edessä on joustoa nyt 11cm mutta kruunun ja renkaan välinen matka on 9,8cm. Kaikki 2013:a vanhemmat 26er Leftyt saa 29er-mallisiksi lyhentämällä joustomatkaa 2-3cm, A-C mitta ei muutu. Tämä on ainoa Lefty johon ei ole ollut valmiiksi tarvittavia vähennysspacereita, mutta on niitä värkätty. Uudemmatkin saanee konvertoitua, mutta monimutkaisemmin.

Joka tapauksessa, valkoinen 10-senttinen 29er Lefty on jo tilattu. Niin kauan kuin sopivia saa.Pyörän säädettävä geo on sikäli huono, että jos haluaa kulman jyrkemmäksi niin keskiö nousee. Tulevalla keulalla Spectraliin verrattuna samalla ohjauskulmalla näyttäisi keskiö nousevan 1cm ylemmäksi. Standardit askarruttavat. Leftyn klamppietäisyys 137mm ja kaulaputken pituus 114mm ovat melkein standardit ja nähtävästi ohjainlaakerikin, mutta sitten ohjainputkea ja stemmiä on 1,5 ja 1,56-tuumaisena. Napoja on kahta erilaista, klassinen ja Lefty 2.0/Supermax, jotka ovat vanhasta uudempaan yhteensopivat adapterilla, tai sitten eivät. Tulossa oleva lienee klassiseen napaan ja ohjausputkenhan saa valita.

6529e by Ari  Alanko, on Flickr

----------


## Pyörällä ja autolla

Ensimmäisessä kuvassa pyörä sellaisen kun sen sain ja toisessa kuvassa sellainen kun se on nyt. Etu ja takapyörän laakerit putsattu ja rasvattu, poljinkeskiön laakerit putsattu ja rasvattu, ohjauslaakerit putsattu ja rasvattu, takajarrun vaijeri vaihdettu , muut vaijerit hyväkuntoisia ja vain putsattu ja öljytty samoin kuin vaijerinkuoret, uudet ketjut, uudet jarrupalat, takavaihtaja purettu ja putsattu samoin etuvaihtaja, takarattaat putsattu ja myös eturattaat ( molemmat vielä hyvässä kunnossa ), polkimiksi vaihdettu flättipolkimet ja renkaiksi 2,3 tuumaa leveät Kendat, molemmat vaihdevaihtajat joista takavaihtaja ei toiminut purettu ja putsattu ja öljytty ja nyt toimii kuin uutena. Uutta osaa vain jarrupalat, ketjut ja takajarrun vaijeri. Renkaat ja flättipolkimet kierrätyskamaa.

----------


## Jaakom

Alkaa olla genesis värikoodausta vailla valmis.

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Garymies

Ekat testiajot ajettu, vielä pieniä säätöjä. Kuva tuli huono, mutta otetaan myöhemmin parempi. Pyörästä tykkään kyllä kovasti. Taitaa lähteä huomenna Laajavuoren puolimatkalle tämä.

----------


## Köfte

> Alkaa olla genesis värikoodausta vailla valmis.



Nätti väri rungossa, tuosta on hyvä edetä. Lopputulos näytille :Hymy:

----------


## Lvaline

Edelliset pyörät vaihto omistajaa, niin on hyvä alkaa rakentaa uutta tilalle.
Bike-Discount:lta löytys tällanen Cuben runko josta tehdään sitten pyörä

----------


## Jami2003

Cubella jatketaan. 

Tyttärelle tarttee ensimmäistä kunnon pyörää ja jo keväällä alekorista valikoitui Cube Reaction runko projektiin. Oma vanha jäykkäperä saa luovuttaa suunnilleen muut osat. Eilen kilkkeet saatiin sen verran kiinni että päästiin sovittamaan. Lyhyempi stemmi ja kapeampi ohjaustanko tarvitaan. Saattaa olla että modaan samalla 1x moodiin vaihteiston. 

Mutta ai että toi Reactionin runko on nätti ja kevyt. Voi olla että joskus pitää ajella tuolla vähän itsekin  :Hymy:

----------


## Miha

Chesini Arena ennen




Ja jälkeen...

----------


## LJL

^ Mahtava teräsprojekti!! Onnea onnistumisesta, lähtökohta päällisin puolin ollut todella karu.

Itsellä pienimuotoista projektia teräskrossarin kanssa tänään, laitoin alle maasturista siirtyneet DT Swissin XR1501:t ja niille 35mm Gravelkingit litkuilla, Swisstopin uudet jarrupalat ja mielenkiintoisimpana/erootillisimpana Paulin uusi ketjuohjuri Schmolken hiilikuituisilla pulteilla. Ja hyvä tuli:

----------


## kuovipolku

Tässä ei tosiaankaan ole hienoa vanhaa teräsrunkoa raiskattu! Aika yllättävää muuten miten hyvin tuollaiset korkeaprofiiliset hiilikuitukiekot - jollaisia ei taidettu maanteillä vielä nähdäkään silloin kun Chesini niillä kiiti? - kissankokoisine teksteineen sopivat nykysilmillä katsottuna ohuisiin putkiin ja vaatimattomampaan ulkoasuun!

PS Arena lienee 80-luvun alkupuolelta, joku aikansa huippumallista seuraava?

----------


## Miha

Tuo on 1990-luvun alkupuolelta ja putket on tukevaa Columbuksen SL-SP putkea. Yllättävän jäykkä teräsrungoksi ja ajotuntuma ihan modernin oloinen. Vanha väri oli kyllä karmea...  :Vink: .

Arena taisi olla X Unon alla seuraava malli. Lähtökohta oli kyllä hyvä, kaikki kromit oli tosi hyvässä kunnossa ja rungossa ei yhtään kolhua tai ruostetta. Chesini muuten tekee edelleen hienoja teräsrunkoja Veronassa, http://www.chesini.it/eng/bikes/steel. Hyvät hinnat tosin näissä...

----------


## oppes

> Tässä ei tosiaankaan ole hienoa vanhaa teräsrunkoa raiskattu! Aika yllättävää muuten miten hyvin tuollaiset korkeaprofiiliset hiilikuitukiekot - jollaisia ei taidettu maanteillä vielä nähdäkään silloin kun Chesini niillä kiiti? - kissankokoisine teksteineen sopivat nykysilmillä katsottuna ohuisiin putkiin ja vaatimattomampaan ulkoasuun!
> 
> PS Arena lienee 80-luvun alkupuolelta, joku aikansa huippumallista seuraava?



Kauneus on katsojan silmämunassa  :Leveä hymy:  Itelle hiilirungot ja korkeaprofiiliset -kiekot on kyllä aika kamalia.  Mutta mähän oonkin vanha ukko  :Vink:

----------


## Jami2003

> Kauneus on katsojan silmämunassa  Itelle hiilirungot ja korkeaprofiiliset -kiekot on kyllä aika kamalia.  Mutta mähän oonkin vanha ukko



Niin tässä taidettiin kyllä puhua teräsrungon ja korkeaprofiilisten vanteiden yllättävän kauniista liitosta. Mistä itse olen samaa mieltä, erittäin nätin näköistä.

----------


## Köfte

> Tuo on 1990-luvun alkupuolelta ja putket on tukevaa Columbuksen SL-SP putkea. Yllättävän jäykkä teräsrungoksi ja ajotuntuma ihan modernin oloinen. Vanha väri oli kyllä karmea... .
> 
> Arena taisi olla X Unon alla seuraava malli. Lähtökohta oli kyllä hyvä, kaikki kromit oli tosi hyvässä kunnossa ja rungossa ei yhtään kolhua tai ruostetta. Chesini muuten tekee edelleen hienoja teräsrunkoja Veronassa, http://www.chesini.it/eng/bikes/steel. Hyvät hinnat tosin näissä...



Hieno restomodi. Chesinejä on tullut kuolattua, kuten myös Casatin tuotteita. 
Harmillisesti Berliinin reissulla aika ei antanut myöten pyöräkaupoissa luuhailuun.
Katukuvassa kyllä näkyi kaikenlaista 2-pyöräistä (harvakseltaan autoja) kivaa.

----------


## mies vaan

Start Family vm -76 tarttui jätekeskuksen metalliromulavalta viime syyskesällä, oli jo löydettäessä itseasiassa täysin ajokuntoinen, mutta pahasti ruosteessa ja kumit pykineet.



Pintaruosteet pois, iloisempi väri pintaan, riittävän kapasiteetin omaava juomateline tarakalle ja lähiasiointipyörä on valmis:



Merkittävin oppimiskokemus projektissa: 24-tuuman kumeja on muuten yllättävän montaa kokoa......

----------


## Lare

Katsokaas mitä mä sain: GT Tequesta -96. Toi on mun eka maastopyörä. Mä maksoin siitä 4190 markkaa Vartiokylän pyörässä. Se oli mun käytössä -98 saakka jolloin myin sen kaverille rahoittaakseni uuden pyörän. Ja kas, keväällä kävi sattumalta ilmi että pyöeä oli vielä kaverin takapihalla. Parin oluen hinnalla lunastin sen takaisin ja nyt se odottaa pientä laittoa: ylimääräiset tarrat ja lukkopidike pois. Ainakin takarengas vaihtoon.  Jarrupalat, ketju, takapakka, eturattaat ja vaijerit vaihtoon. Rockshox Judyn tilalle orkkis keltainen teräskeula (jota olin säilyttänyt kaikki nämä vuodet). Nousukahvat ja pulloteline kuuluu varusteluun. Ja tupit on kans aika hapertuneet, uudet keltaiset tilalle.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Ja stemmi on varmaan 14 cm pitkä. Hieno klassikko GT Larella. Mullahan on saman näkönen -91 mallin GT Avalanche, joka on myös tallessa ja ajokunnossa. Harmittaa vaan, että menin uudelleen maalaaman sen hienon seittikuvion pois.

----------


## Lare

Monta kertaa tuli manattua tuon pois myyntiä, mutta sillon ei ollut liikaa fyrkkaa. No, nyt mä laitan Tequestan  ajo kuntoon ja käyn sillä kunnon retrolenkillä.

Arkistoista löytyi keulaa etsiessä pari takahaarukkaa, Rf:n kampi ja takavaihtajia. Niistä ei ihan saa toista projektia vireille.

Lähetetty minun SM-G900F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Stevie Wonder

Saakelin hieno!

----------


## runttaa-ja

Yhden pyörän olen rakennellut mutta ei silti ole oikein riittävästi tuntumaa; Mihinköhän hintaan mahtaisi nousta triathlonpyörän hinta jos itse haalisi ale-osia ja rakentelisi?

Osasarja saisi olla ultegra/105 tasoa, ohjaamo jotain profile design t4+ tasoa tms, ism satula ja keskitason kiekot.
Kiekoissa ajatuksena olisi että pärjäisi samalla setillä treenit ja kisat. Jotain 50-60mm korkeaa kuitua alureunalla mitkä kestäis trainerissa ja treeniajot muutenkin. 
Sopivan kokoista valmista pyörää ei ole oikein tarjolla mutta yksi runkosetti olisi 800 eurolla kiikarissa. Mahtaako lopputulos olla järkevän hintainen vai oisko parempi vaan hakea se P2 larun pyörästä 2600 eurolla ja ostaa siihen kiekot...

Niin ja sori jos tälle kysymykselle olisi ollut parempikin lanka.

----------


## CamoN

> Yhden pyörän olen rakennellut mutta ei silti ole oikein riittävästi tuntumaa; Mihinköhän hintaan mahtaisi nousta triathlonpyörän hinta jos itse haalisi ale-osia ja rakentelisi?
> 
> Osasarja saisi olla ultegra/105 tasoa, ohjaamo jotain profile design t4+ tasoa tms, ism satula ja keskitason kiekot.
> Kiekoissa ajatuksena olisi että pärjäisi samalla setillä treenit ja kisat. Jotain 50-60mm korkeaa kuitua alureunalla mitkä kestäis trainerissa ja treeniajot muutenkin. 
> Sopivan kokoista valmista pyörää ei ole oikein tarjolla mutta yksi runkosetti olisi 800 eurolla kiikarissa. Mahtaako lopputulos olla järkevän hintainen vai oisko parempi vaan hakea se P2 larun pyörästä 2600 eurolla ja ostaa siihen kiekot...



Jos palikoita sattuu löytymään alennusmyynneistä tai käytettynä ja runkosetin saa noin hyvällä hinnalla, saattaisi itse kasaamalla saada pyörän melkein samaan rahaan kuin Larun pyörän P2:n. Mutta mitoitushan on kaikkein tärkein asia tri- ja TT-pyörässä. Jos pystyt arvioimaan että toinen pyörä on sopivampi tai säädettävämpi (tai se projekti olisi suoraan mahdollista rakentaa sopivammaksi/säädettävämmäksi), kannattaa ehdottomasti valita se sopivampi. Toisaalta samasta näkökulmasta käsin voi ajatella myös niin, että tri- ja TT-pyörä on joka tapauksessa rakennettava vähän kuin mittatilauksena itselle sopivaksi. Jos itse rakentamalla alkutekijöistä aloittaen saa sopivamman, siitä voisi jo maksaa vähän ylimääräistä.

Yleisesti ottaen sanoisin että aivan hyvän tri- tai TT-pyörän rakentaa kolmella rahalla jos löytää suoraan sopivan kokonaisuuden tai rakentaa alennuspalikoista. Tehomittari lisää, niin se on neljä. Ja vielä levykiekko, niin viisi.

----------


## runttaa-ja

Pari vuotta ajoin feltillä ja tuo cervelo on aika samalla geometrialla. Kyseinen runko on nimenomaan feltin B2 ja tuohon cerveloon saisi bikefitin kaupan päälle, joten istuvuutta ei tarvitse jännittää.

Lähinnä se että kumpi tulisi halvemmaksi. Saisikohan sitä kahdella tonnilla kaikki kilkkeet pyörään... Jätetään tehokampi ja levykiekko hyllyyn.

----------


## Zorbuli

Talveksi olisi projektina tehdä Merida Ride 88 vm 2012. maantiepyörään täydellinen vaihteiston uusiminen. Pyörässä on nyt 3x9 tai 8spd vaihteisto joka pitäisi vaihtaa 2x10 tai 2x11spd järjestelmään. Tarkoitus olisi vaihtaa shimanon 105 osat. Uusiksi menee siis kahvat, kammet, vaihtajat, keskiö, takapakka ja jarrut. Mitä tuossa olisi hyvä ottaa huomioon ennakkoon että käykö nuo shimanon 105 osat pyörään muuta kuin ruuvaa paikalleen. Keskiö ja takapakka nyt ainakin metityttää että mitä se vaatii muuttaa pyörästä että ne käy. Takapakka kun vaatii ainakin sen vapaarattaan siihen että käy. Ja toinen on keskiö joka askarruttaa. Minkälaiset kierteet yms siellä on että voiko tuohon istuttaa suoraan shimonan ht2 keskiön paikalleen. Tässä vähän listää mitä pyörässä nyt on paikallaan. 

Bottom bracket	Cartridge Bearing
Brake levers	Shimano
Brakes	Road Dual Pivot-long
Cassette	Sunrace CS-R6 12-25
Chain	KMC Z7
Crankset	FSA Tempo 52-42-30
Fork type	Road CF long-M5
Frame type	Ride EQ-Single
Front derailleur	Shimano FB-2303
Hub front	Alloy QR / Shimano 2200
Hub rear	Alloy QR / Shimano 2200
Rear derailleur	Shimano Sora GS
Shifters	Shimano ST2303 / ST2300

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Kierre on BSA, olettaen siis että pyörässä on kierteellinen keskiömuhvi. HT2 keskiötä saa myös BSA kierteellä, joten yhteensopivuusongelmaa ei sillä rintamalla ole näköpiirissä.
Vapaaratas sen sijaan ei hyväksy 11-lehtistä pakkaa. 10-systeemiin on tyytyminen tai takanapa vaihdettava.

----------


## Zorbuli

> ^Kierre on BSA, olettaen siis että pyörässä on kierteellinen keskiömuhvi. HT2 keskiötä saa myös BSA kierteellä, joten yhteensopivuusongelmaa ei sillä rintamalla ole näköpiirissä.
> Vapaaratas sen sijaan ei hyväksy 11-lehtistä pakkaa. 10-systeemiin on tyytyminen tai takanapa vaihdettava.



Jep, Täytyy ottaa kauden jälkeen pyörä käsittelyyn ja purkaa keskiö ja takapakka irti ja katsoa mitä se on syönyt. Jos kuitenkin tuohon nykyiseen saa 10spd suoraan niin sekin käy oikein hyvin. Tämä on ensimmäinen näin laaja projekti joten harjoittelua monelta osin tiedossa. Kaikki osat varmasti saa paikalleen mutta enemmän hirvittää kun pitää saada kaikki toimimaan. Vaihtajien yms. säätäminen. Se on näiden maantiefillareiden kanssa opettelematta täysin. Tuollainen valmis setti olisi helppo kun tulee kaikki nippelit varmasti mukana mutta miten niitä sitten sattuu löytämään oikealla keskiöllä ja nimenomaan 10spd mallina. Tuntuu olevan tuo 11spd se nykypäivän juttu.

----------


## H. Moilanen

105 on ollut jo muutaman vuoden 11-vaihteinen. Valmiit osasarjat on melko varmasti myyty jo kaikista kaupoista pois, eli irto-osista pitää itse kerätä. Tai sitten ottaa nykyinen 10-vaihteinen Tiagra, joka on kuuleman mukaan sama kuin 10-vaihteinen 105. Aika usein osasarjoista puuttuu keskiölaakeri, jotta sen voi valita itselleen käypäisenä versiona.

----------


## CamoN

> Tämä on ensimmäinen näin laaja projekti joten harjoittelua monelta osin tiedossa.



Tullee joka tapauksessa kohtalaisen arvokas remontti suhteessa pyörän arvoon, joten samaan konkurssiin voisi ihan hyvin laittaa vielä uuden kiekkosetinkin. Vaikka Fillaritorilta parilla sadalla joku hinnat alkaen Mavic tms., joita myydään Canyoneiden ym. alta pois koeajettuna. Mutta tämähän on valintojen maailma.

----------


## SSGT-92

Fillaritorilta saattaisi löytyä se osasarjakin,ku veksaalaavat nuita 2x11/1x11 sarjoja niien "vanhojen" kymppien tilalle.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kannattaa kytätä tarjouksesta kokonaan uusi pyörä tai sitten uusii vain ne osat mitkä on aivan pakko uusia ja laittaa puhtaan tankonauhan.

----------


## Moska

Kymppivaihteisellakin ajaa mutkaista tietä näkymättömiin, ultegraa ja d-a osiakin näkyy välillä aika sopivasti. Tänään viimeksi selannut Ebay valikoimaa.

----------


## Zorbuli

Ei ole oma pyörä eikä omat rahat kyseessä 😄 Olen tässä vain se joka suorittaa työn ja oppii uutta. Kallis on remontti mutta niin on 105 osilla ostettuna uusi pyöräkin. Jos tuohon saa osat esim. 500€ niin on se vielä silti reilusti yli 500€ halvempi kuin ostaa 105 osilla oleva pyörä valmiina. Pyörä on käytännössä vain sisäänajettu mutta nykyinen vaihteisto ei ole käyttäjän mieleen enään. Ja käytössä on huomattu että noilla kiekoilla pärjää niin mielellään niitä ei vaihdeta. Tuo 10spd tiagra voisi myös olla hyvä idea tähän. Pääasia tässä on saada pyörä 2x jotain malliseksi että sitä on mukava käyttää.

----------


## TERU

Sittenpä kustannukset ei ole ongelma, projektia seuranneena myös mielessäni tuota puolta vähän huolestuneena seurannut. 
Useimmat osat menevät ns. heittämällä sisään, mutta sopiiko tuolle vaparille Shimanon pakka, se ei ole varmaa? Samoin etuvaihtajan kiinnityspannan vahvuus pitää varmistaa. HTll keskiö menee helposti, muhvin päät vain kevyesti kapula-hiekkapaperi-mentelmällä maalista puhtaaksi. Vaihteiden säätö ja kaikki muukin on melkoisen helppoa lopultakin, jonkin verran rauhallista ahertamista, hyvin käytännönläheistä, asennus vaatii. Ohjeita täältä ja netistä saa...

----------


## Zorbuli

No siis kyllä tälle projektille budjetti on mutta ei sellaista että satasella tai kahdella pitää saada pyörä kuntoon. Tuo 500€ on nopeasti katsottuna ollut noiden 105 osien hinta kun niitä on verkkokaupoista yms selannut. Samassa taloudessa kuitenkin pyörä niin ei tässä voi alkaa kovin rönsyilemään budjetista. Se on vain fakta että jotta näitä asioita voi oppia niin joskus se vähän maksaa, mutta sen jälkeen osaa itse ja säästää sen ettei tarvitse kiikuttaa pyörää joka kerta huoltoon. Jos tuohon ei käy shimanon pakka, minkälainen homma on vaihtaa se vapaaratas, kannattaako suosiolla jättää ammattimiehen hommiksi. Hyvä huomio tuo etuvaihtajan kiinnitys. Juuri näitä vinkkejä tässä kaipaa, kun alkaa osia haalia kasaan.

----------


## Aakoo

^105 sarjaa voi saada tarjouksesta n. 350€, esim. nyt halvin hinta taisi olla Ribblella, mitä nyt nopeasti katselin: https://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/shima...uble-groupset/. 170mm kampia ei näytä olevan, mutta muut pituudet löytynee. On noita välillä ollut myynnissä 300€ pintaan käytettynäkin. 

Mä laittaisin tuon setin, ja pakan kiinni 10 -lehtisenä (eli jättää yhden rattaan pois). Vaparin vaihto voi mallista riippuen olla hankalaa ja/tai kallista. Jossain vaiheessa eteen kävelee kuitenkin puoli-ilmainen 11s takakiekko/kiekkosetti, jolloin voi laittaa sen puuttuvan lehden sitten kiinni.

----------


## TERU

Tuohon samaan Meridan runkosarjaan on aikanaan kasattu varmasti myös kalliimpia malleja, ainakin vähintään 105 tasoisena, joten päivityksen mielekkyys paranee, vaikka ison puoleinen onkin. Jos tuota vielä ajattelee opettelun piikkiin, niin mikäpä tuossa, kun pyörän runko on sopiva, tuohan paranee uuden tasoiseksi, kiekkojen vaihto sitten joskus, jos niin haluaa. Kymmenellä lehdellä pärjää täysin, jättää jonkun pienen lähes tarpeettoman rattaan pois.

----------


## Miha

Uusi projekti, Gios Donna 60-luvulta. Vähän siinä on puuhaa...

----------


## TERU

Velogilta löytyy mukavia videonpätkiä maatiepyörän säätöihin, kun jaksaa tuolta mainosten seasta perkata.

http://www.velogi.com

----------


## bicicletta

Tuo piti olla tulevan talven projekti, mutta onneksi Suomen suvi on vähä luminen...
Pientä hienosäätöä vielä, niin on ihan ok työmatka fillari. Tänään ensimetrit töistä kotiin  

Lähetetty minun ALE-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## oppes

^ Noi lattiavaihteet herättää niin paljon muistoja...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## bicicletta

No retro on retro...Voi kyllä tulla rattivaihteet :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Lvaline

Oma projektikin hieman edenny, vielä muutamia osia ni sit alkaa olla valmis.

----------


## Köfte

> ^ Noi lattiavaihteet herättää niin paljon muistoja...



.

Niin, oli ne mukavia käyttää/säätää. Aina tiesi, missä mentiin. Nostalgiaa :Sarkastinen: 

Ovathan nämä nykymallitkin erittäin toimivia, mutta...

----------


## Köfte

> No retro on retro...Voi kyllä tulla rattivaihteet



Älä ihmeessä muuta! Bataan kuuluu lattiasifterit. Jäävihän minä olen sanomaan, mutta :Cool: 
Onhan minullakin restomodattu muhviepeli, ensimmäinen rattivaihteinen ikinä. Suurin
kivi oli 25 vuoden tauon jälkeen tottua Campan ratteihin, mutta hyvin osuivat käsiin.
Shimanon vastaavia kokeiltuani totesin italot miellyttävimmiksi. Käpäläkohtaisia seikkoja
nämäkin ovat toki. Retroraamissa on mahdollisuus lattialle; vielä ei ole yletöntä tarvetta.

----------


## Ansis

Rupesi tässä jokusia viikkoja sitten vähän pännimään polkeminen (liika on liikaa) ja sain päähäni, että mitäs jos vähän pyöräprojektia. Siitä se sitten lähti, Salsa Beargrease Carbon XX1 Eagle-projekti  :Hymy: 
Tässä muutama kuva rungosta. Lakkausta vaille valmis.

----------


## Kyrdis

^wou melkoisen upeaa jälkeä!

----------


## oppes

^^ Komppaan edellistä. HIANO!

----------


## bicicletta

> Älä ihmeessä muuta! Bataan kuuluu lattiasifterit. Jäävihän minä olen sanomaan, mutta
> Onhan minullakin restomodattu muhviepeli, ensimmäinen rattivaihteinen ikinä. Suurin
> kivi oli 25 vuoden tauon jälkeen tottua Campan ratteihin, mutta hyvin osuivat käsiin.
> Shimanon vastaavia kokeiltuani totesin italot miellyttävimmiksi. Käpäläkohtaisia seikkoja
> nämäkin ovat toki. Retroraamissa on mahdollisuus lattialle; vielä ei ole yletöntä tarvetta.



Nyt kun tuolla Batalla on tullut rullailtua, niin taitaa jäädä nuo lattiavaihteet. Simplexit toimii loppupelissä ihan mallikkaasti edessä ja takana. Takavaihtaja pystyy hoitelemaan kuusilehtisen ihan nätisti. Ja tuohan on vain nautiskelu fillari, ettei sen vaihtonopeuden oo niin väliä.
Jarrut vois olla kyllä paremmat Shimano tourinkigien teho on aika olematon. Voi tietysti osaksi johtua paloistakin

Hoksasin, muuten tuossa roplatessa, että tuo runko onkin Sakemanni ja kasattu sitten Hollannikkaassa.

----------


## Shamus

Onneksi tulee talvi, niin on taas aikaa rakennella....

----------


## zander

Komiaa pukkaa Turun seudulta!

----------


## pikkupoika

^^Eihän tuolta "pajalta" muuta ookkaan ikinä pukannu. Ja taas "bikeporno" osastoo!

----------


## Unkka.T.Kumiankka

Hommasin poliisihuutokaupasta itselleni -86 Nishiki Trim Masterin vuonna 2010. Peruskunnostuksen jälkeen Nishiki on palvellut moitteetta seitsemän vuotta kaupunkipyöränä, mutta voimansiirto ja kiekot on pikku hiljaa alkaneet näyttää ikääntymisen merkkejä +Sadekelillä on aikaa nyhrätä, joten modernia palikkaa tilalle vaan. Nishiki ennen päivitystä, Shimanon 105 osilla:




Runko ja osat. Pöydältä löytyy sekalainen kokoelma tarjousmyynneistä kerättyä Shimanon Tiagraa, 105:sta, Ultegraa ja Dura-Acea (vaihdevivut). Vaihteistoksi 2 x 10, 12-28 pakalla. Vanhoista komponenteista käyttöön jäivät ohjaustanko, stemmi, jarrut + kahvat sekä avopolkimet. Kärsineet kahvakumit korvasin Dia-Compen vastaavilla jotka sopivat yllättävän hyvin paikoilleen.



Kuvia lopputuloksesta:







Koeajon jälkeen voi todeta että päivitys kannatti. 30 vuotta uudemmat osat meni yllättävän kivuttomasti paikoilleen. Pyörä tuntuu kuin uudelta ja vaihtaminen toimii kuin unelma. Kiekot vois olla kevyemmätkin mutta onhan noi syväprofiiliset kehät aika päheen näköiset. Paino ilman polkimia 10,3 kg.

----------


## LJL

^ Hieno projekti ja projektin lopputulos Unkkateekumiankalla!! Jos olisi tilaa, joku vastaava retropyörä olisi houkutteleva..

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Koeajon jälkeen voi todeta että päivitys kannatti.



Hyvältä näyttää. Passaako kysäistä paljonko remppa tuli maksamaan?

----------


## Unkka.T.Kumiankka

> Hyvältä näyttää. Passaako kysäistä paljonko remppa tuli maksamaan?



Kiitti! Osat maksoi 400-500 €.

----------


## SotkuPekka

Hieno Trim Master. Mulla oli taannoin Trim Master samaisista putkista ja oli kyllä mukavakyytinen pyörä ja sen vuoksi oli vähän harmi luopua mutta koko oli yhtä pykälää liian iso.

----------


## Mr Hyde

Tässä on puuhasteltavaa syysiltojen iloksi. Runko tuli viikonloppuna, muut osat vielä matkalla.

----------


## kauris

Cruzille peukku

----------


## sam1_

Siitä lähti uus projekti käyntiin. 
Surly Karate Monkey.
Hyllystä löytyvät tavarat saa mennä näin alkuun kiinni:
 Reban keula, Zeen takavaihtaja, XT pakka, eastonin kuitu stonga, raceface turbine stemmi ja Hopen kiekkosetti.
Reba saa alkuun riittää ihan 120mm pitkänä. Tohon uuteen Karate Apinaan sopii aina 140 mm pitkää keulaa.
Kammet ja jarrut on vielä mietinnässä 

Lähetetty minun EVA-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TheMiklu

Kyllä tuo uus Karate Apina ois makia. Tuo värikin on niin...Surlyä!
Valmista odotellessa  :Hymy:

----------


## sam1_

> Kyllä tuo uus Karate Apina ois makia. Tuo värikin on niin...Surlyä!
> Valmista odotellessa



On! Tykkään noista trumpetin muotosista putkista.   Toi väri oli just niin yök et se oli pakko saada!   

Lähetetty minun EVA-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JackOja

> On! Tykkään noista trumpetin muotosista putkista.



Missä on trumpetin muotoinen putki? Selitä nyt hieman?

Trumpetti:

----------


## sam1_

> Missä on trumpetin muotoinen putki? Selitä nyt hieman?
> 
> Trumpetti:



Arvasin että joku tarttuu tähän. Mutta ninähän selitän  :Leveä hymy: 
Putki kasvaa kokoaan esim top tube on head tuben kohdalta reilusti paksumpi kun seat tuben kohdalta. Tästä ilmeisesti "trumpet tube". 
Niin minusta kiva yksityiskohta.
Samaa käytetään Surlyn instigatorisaa.

Lähetetty minun EVA-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## sam1_

..mitään ihmeellistähän tuossa ei siis ole. mut normaalisti teräs pyörät on aika tasapaksusta putkesta veistelty niin tykkään tuon "muhkummasta" olemuksesta.

Lähetetty minun EVA-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Shamus

Omakaan Colnago-projekti ei ole valmistunut, niin vaimo hommasi toisen...

----------


## Köfte

^ Hrrr.. Mitäpä kokoa tuo raami mahtanee olla?

----------


## Jami2003

> Omakaan Colnago-projekti ei ole valmistunut, niin vaimo hommasi toisen...



Siis miehen vai raamin  :Hymy:

----------


## Shamus

> ^ Hrrr.. Mitäpä kokoa tuo raami mahtanee olla?



Kuvan raami on 46s  :Hymy:  ja kuski 167cm

----------


## Miha



----------


## JohannesP

Siitä on sitä oikeeta italialaista käsityötä. Mikä malli? Pisteet kotio valmistajasta, ei varmasti tule hetkeen toista vastaan.

----------


## Köfte

> Kuvan raami on 46s  ja kuski 167cm



Oijoi, kelpaisi tännekin, päälaki samalla tasolla. Tämä oli päässyt hukkumaan
johonkin, lopputuloskin kun on jo nähty; oletan rouvan olleen tyytyväinen?

----------


## Miha

> Siitä on sitä oikeeta italialaista käsityötä. Mikä malli? Pisteet kotio valmistajasta, ei varmasti tule hetkeen toista vastaan.



Malli on D57 (eli Dinamica) ja Sarton custom maalauksella. Ei tule toista vastaan juu...

----------


## Gary oin'

Kuukausia jahkailtu Genesis Vagabond-projekti alkaa lähestyä maalia. Tai lähestyi jo pari-kolme viikkoa sitten kunnes vaihdeliipaisin ja jarruvaijerit hukkuivat postiin. Huvittavaa että myös plan B viivästyi tältä viikonlopulta mutta ilman mitään kiirettä tilatut Mudhuggerit saapuivat toki perjantaina.

Oletuksena nämä olivat tähän runkoon todella kolhot. Pienellä luovalla mattopuukon, nippusiteiden ja hiustenkuivaajan käytöllä sai istumaan aivan eri tavalla. Takalokasuojan päässä oli harmillisesti 2cm alkava halkeama, joten sen verran joutui lyhentämään ettei etene.






Projektista tarkemmin sitten kun päästään viilaamaan ketjulinja, säätämään jarrut ja kehittämään kiinnitys liipaisimelle. Tämän takaa vähän vähemmän suttuista projektikuvaa: https://1drv.ms/f/s!AqKIWXpNjgPmk_UeOPWFf7SKcmzFfQ

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Lupaavan näköinen Vagabond, mutta voisiko sivukuvan saada selkeää vaaleaa taustaa vasten, kiitos.

----------


## Gary oin'

Kiitos, tuo senkki on tosiaan taustana kehno ja valo riittämätön. Napsitaan parempaa ulkona sitten kun sinne pääsee!

Speksiä:
Kiekot DT 350 / XR 361
Voimansiirto GX 1X11
Kammet GX-1400
Takapakka Sunrace 11-42
Jarrut TRP Spyre RRL-kahvoilla

Eturattaana vielä 36t 2x11-spiderissä. Vaihdetaan sopivampaan kunhan testien myötä päättää hammasluvun.

----------


## fiber

Oli helpointa kuvata, kun laitoin rungon kiekkojen päälle. Näyttää melkein siltä kuin tällä projektilla pääsisi jo ajamaan...
Satulatolppa on haalittava, mutten pitää ehkä tyytyä olemassa oleviin osiin. Aerokiekkoja tekisi mieli, mutta ne ehkä jäävät tuonnemmaksi.

----------


## kuovipolku

Eiköhän tuossa vielä sellainen ihme tapahdu, että kun pyörä valmistuu ja kuski sen päällä istuu, se näyttääkin ihan hyvältä!

Vaikka kyllä se niitä aerokiekkoja huutaa...

----------


## oppes

> Oli helpointa kuvata, kun laitoin rungon kiekkojen päälle. Näyttää melkein siltä kuin tällä projektilla pääsisi jo ajamaan...
> Satulatolppa on haalittava, mutten pitää ehkä tyytyä olemassa oleviin osiin. Aerokiekkoja tekisi mieli, mutta ne ehkä jäävät tuonnemmaksi.



Ei oo tuossa etukiekossa pinnoihin tuhlattu  :Hymy:  Kulkevan näköinen vempele..

----------


## Laroute

Komia on Cervelo. Onko tuo muuten UCI hyväksytty, jotta sillä voisi ajaa aika-ajo kisoja? Itse tuli tehtyä virhe ostos ja pitäisi katsella uutta vehjettä. Minua askarruttaa rungossasi tuo alaputken korkeus ja satulaputken liitoskohta taka-haarukkaan. Minusta ainakin tuo satulaputken leveys näyttää olevan reilusti yli 8 senttiä ja alaputkikin näyttää UCI:lle liian massiiviselle. No, kuvasta on vaikea arvioida. Omassa virheostoksessani tuo alaputki ylitti 8 sentin rajan, joten siksi kyselen. Koitin katsella tietoja rungostasi, mutta noita putkien mittoja en pikaisella haulla löytänyt.

Katselin tuolta UCI:n virallisesta runkolistasta, niin en tuota löytänyt. P3 ja P5 kyllä löytyi. Liekö tuolle haettukaan paikkaa listalta, jos on yhteneväinen noiden "isoveljiensä" kanssa.

----------


## fiber

Mihin helkkariin se vastaukseni katosi? Pitikin ruveta kirjoittamaan pitemmästi... laitetaan nyt tähän uusintaan vaan kuva.

----------


## TERU

Jumbrahuti, nyt tarvit meikäläistä parempaa neuvojaa, miten vaijerit asettuu, vai tahdonvoimalla kahvoilta vaihtajille, menestystä brojektiin!

----------


## VitaliT

uusi pornoekti


  kysymys katsomon
  kehien tarrat: oransit vai ilman??

----------


## Shimaani

Tää tykkää Ohnen tarroista  :Hymy:

----------


## fiber

> Jumbrahuti, nyt tarvit meikäläistä parempaa neuvojaa, miten vaijerit asettuu, vai tahdonvoimalla kahvoilta vaihtajille, menestystä brojektiin!



Vaijerit on niin last season. Kyllä se fillari tunnistaa milloin polkeminen käy kulmikkaaksi ja vaihtaa itse.

Jos ei ole varaa tekoälyvoimansiirtoon, niin tältä sen pitäisi näyttää. Paitsi että huomasin minulta tuon kumiosan puuttuvan.

----------


## TERU

Parempi juttu ettei ihan sinkulana tarvitse polkea. Pengoit kait pakkaukset kunnolla ettei jossain mutkassa kumiosa piileksinyt ettei heti tarvi purukumilla korvata?

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

Yhtään retropyörää ei ollut tarkoitus enää tehdä - ja taas sorruin kun oli herkkua tarjolla. 

1996 YETI A.R.C. odottelee uusia tarroja ennen rakentamisen aloittamista.



Osalaatikossa odottaa keltaisen Judy SL:n lisäksi turkoosia Ringléä, Chris Kingiä, Kookaa ja Hopea, keltaiset Maguran vannejarrut, jne.
Ajatuksissa siis jotain tämän kaltaista, värit vaan toisinpäin.

----------


## sam1_

> Yhtään retropyörää ei ollut tarkoitus enää tehdä - ja taas sorruin kun oli herkkua tarjolla. 
> 
> 1996 YETI A.R.C. odottelee uusia tarroja ennen rakentamisen aloittamista.
> 
> 
> 
> Osalaatikossa odottaa keltaisen Judy SL:n lisäksi turkoosia Ringléä, Chris Kingiä, Kookaa ja Hopea, keltaiset Maguran vannejarrut, jne.
> Ajatuksissa siis jotain tämän kaltaista, värit vaan toisinpäin.



Aijai, meikäläinen kyllä syttyy näistä retro maastureista! 
Odotetaan innolla projektin edistymistä!  

Lähetetty minun EVA-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Gary oin'

No nyt on Vagabond ajokunnossa ja mainiolta vaikuttaa! Nyt vain odotellen tukevampaa jäätä ja vähemmän harmaata keliä.


(Suurempana https://1drv.ms/i/s!AqKIWXpNjgPmk_ZKa5wBoySYhM3kYA)

Liipaisimen pannaksi tuli Knogin Oi-kello. Muovinen panta vähän arvelutti, mutta on mukavan siisti ratkaisu näin. Vaihdetaan sitten jos pakkasella pettää.



Kampien suhteen tuli otettua vähän liiankin varman päälle. Taidan vielä vaihtaa nämä tutumman tuntuisiin maantiekampiin ja rattaan hieman isompaan, kun kerran tilaa on:

----------


## VitaliT

Nyt on valmista ja koe ajetu on se mahtava vekotin.

----------


## rocksted

Näyttää tonnikeijulta. Punnitsitko?

----------


## VitaliT

malmikasa paina 13,07kg(-+20gr) Onyxeillä ja Häknorikseilla.
  Niksuilla ei tehdään mitään alipaino ennätyksiä.

----------


## EsaJ

Loputon etsitä päättynyt. 90 luvun cx runko löytyi, mihin menee 33mm renkaat. Tähän mahtuu jopa 38, eli Gravdalit, tietty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JohannesP

Nopeasti vilkasten ekana kävi mielessä mikä Colnago tuo on. Häilyvä salmiakkiruudukko teippauksen alla lisäsi ihmetystä. 

Parasta tehdä hyvä ruostesuojaus.  :Hymy:

----------


## Fab

> No nyt on Vagabond ajokunnossa ja mainiolta vaikuttaa!



Todellakin! Vastaavaa projektia suunnitteilla. Mistä runko?

Samanlainen kellokin löytyy  :Hymy:

----------


## rocksted

> malmikasa paina 13,07kg(-+20gr) Onyxeillä ja Häknorikseilla.
>   Niksuilla ei tehdään mitään alipaino ennätyksiä.



No ei se niin pahalta kuulosta. Kykeneväisen näkönen peli. Mikä penkki?

----------


## Gary oin'

Tampereen Sportaxilta, tuli kilpailukykyiseen hintaan keskiö rotsattuna. Kyttäilin pitkään viime vuoden valkoista, mutta ei-oota myytiin niin paljon että luovutin ja otin tämän. Ei harmita, hieno on purppura

----------


## VitaliT

> No ei se niin pahalta kuulosta. Kykeneväisen näkönen peli. Mikä penkki?



  satula SQlab 611 ERGOWAVE® Carbon yllättävän mukava.

  unohdin punitta oman rungon mutta ei se o mikään kevyt, Niksun sivu ilmoita: 2,65kg (size M, factory raw) oma on L kokoinen + muutama gramma tarroja. 
  silloin kun Litevile H-3 Mk2 M kokoisena paina vain 1580gr.

----------


## sam1_

Postataan nyt vielä tänne kun projektihan tämä on ollutkin!  :Hymy: 
Nyt vihdoin valmis (paitsi et jarruletkut pitää lyhentää).
Osia on haalittu pikkuhiljaa sitä mukaa mitä kotihallitus ja kukkaro on antanut myöten.  :Leveä hymy: 


Jotain speksejä (jos ne nyt ketään kiinnostaa?):

Hopen kiekkosetti Maxxiksen Ardenteilla
Reba RL 120mm
Shimano SLX ice tech jarrut, XT jarrulevyillä (e 180mm t 160mm)
Sram GX Eagle kammet ja Raceface Chester sääriluun rei´ittäjät  :Leveä hymy: 
Easton haven kuitustonga, raceface aeffect tai Turbine stemmit, aika näyttää kumpi jää kiinni. (50mm turbine vai 60mm aeffect) Turbinen satulaputki.

Reba, ohjaamo ja Hopen kiekkosetti jäi vanhasta Unitista. Reba pidennettiin 100mm > 120mm.


AbsoluteBlack 20t N/W cog, reverse componentsin sinkula kitti ja KMC X11EL Gold ketju



Pienellä testi/säätölenkin perusteella täytyy sanoa, että ei malta odottaa että pääsee kunnolla mettään!! :P

----------


## TheMiklu

Oi että kun on makija! Tuo KM runko tuolla värityksellä on aina välillä selaimen lehdykällä...ja tää ei kyllä yhtään vähennä intoa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## sam1_

> Oi että kun on makija! Tuo KM runko tuolla värityksellä on aina välillä selaimen lehdykällä...ja tää ei kyllä yhtään vähennä intoa



Kiitos!  
Ja eikun pistät vaan tilaukseen!  

..Itseasiassa mä haaveilin siitä oranssista rungosta mutta ne oli joka puolelta loppu just sillä hetkellä. Sitten kävin koeajelemassa kompliittia violettia ja ajattelin et "hitto täähän on kanssa aika härski väri! Otetaan violetti runko sitten"  

Lähetetty minun EVA-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TheMiklu

Molemmat värit on kyllä mageita!

----------


## Fab

Tavoitteena oli koota kulkine ympärivuotiseen työmatka-ajoon, kärryn vetoon, retkiajoon, soratieajoon ja muuhun sekalaiseen tarpeeseen kohtuullisella budjetilla. Valmiita kokoonpanoja oli, käytettyjä vähän ja uusien hinnat esim. Salsa Fargossa olivat liian korkeita. Toisaalta pieni puuhastelu talven iltoihin tuli tarpeeseen. Keveydestä en ollut valmis juuri maksamaan extraa.

Sain vinkkiä foorumilaiselta Salsan El Mariachi 2015 -rungosta ja se oli menoa sen jälkeen. Toivottavasti joku saa tästä vinkkiä omaan rojektiin. Parin kuukauden jälkeen sain osat kalasteltua Suomesta ja Saksasta budjettiin sopivaksi. Esim. runko ja keula ovat Foxcompista.

Testiajojen perusteella tästä tuli hyvä. Kategoria lienee lähinnä monstercrossaria ja gravelgrindingiä eli muualle kuin maantielle. Mutta mitäs sen väliä, kunhan kulkee ja kuski nauttii.

- 29”, terästä, pitkää ikää
- Edessä ja takana läpiakselit: 100*15/135*12
- Hydr.levyjarrut, Sram Apex
- Salsan keula, menee myös 3” plussarengas
- Salsan korvakkeet 135 mm leveydelle, 2.5” rengas pitäisi mahtua
- 1*11 voimansiirto, Sram
- paikat pitkille lokareille/tarakalle, jos tulee tarve

Saa kysellä tarkemmin, jos tarvii apua vastaavan rakenteluun.




Rojektiksi voinee kutsua.

----------


## Rasimi

> Tavoitteena oli koota kulkine ympärivuotiseen työmatka-ajoon, kärryn vetoon, retkiajoon, soratieajoon ja muuhun sekalaiseen tarpeeseen kohtuullisella budjetilla.



Melko samanlaisista lähtökohdista rakentui oma projekti muutama viikko sitten valmiiksi, lopputulos hyvin saman näköinen kuin Gary oin’in pyörä muutama sivu taaksepäin.

Eli Genesis Vagabond rantautui runkona Brittein maalta, ja siihen sitten osat sieltä sun täältä.

1x11, Sram Apex hydraulisilla levyjarruilla + Sram NX kammet voimalinjana, 11-42 pakalla. Talven ajan eturatas 32t, kesää kohden vaihtuu isommaksi. Kesäksi sitten toiset kiekot ja vähän erilainen rengastus myös alle. Jarruletkut pitäisi vielä lyhennellä...

----------


## Fab

No jopas ollaan samantyylistä rakenneltu! Meneekö 36-hampainen eturatas? Omasta en ole varma.

----------


## Rasimi

> No jopas ollaan samantyylistä rakenneltu! Meneekö 36-hampainen eturatas? Omasta en ole varma.



No kyllä  :Hymy:  Mitä alustavasti mallailin, niin pitäisi 36t mennä.

----------


## TheMiklu

Arg, taas vaan kommentaattorina mutta pakko mikä pakko! Jopa on herkulliset projektit ollu. Monster-GG -akselille sijoittuvaa kulkinetta ankarasti speksaillut. Sangen inspiroivia nuo yllä oleskelevat <3

----------


## JackOja

Komppaan, mainiot projektit sekä Gene että Salsa. Hienot!

----------


## Gary oin'

> Melko samanlaisista lähtökohdista rakentui oma projekti muutama viikko sitten valmiiksi, lopputulos hyvin saman näköinen kuin Gary oin’in pyörä muutama sivu taaksepäin.
> 
> Eli Genesis Vagabond rantautui runkona Brittein maalta, ja siihen sitten osat sieltä sun täältä.
> 
> 1x11, Sram Apex hydraulisilla levyjarruilla + Sram NX kammet voimalinjana, 11-42 pakalla. Talven ajan eturatas 32t, kesää kohden vaihtuu isommaksi. Kesäksi sitten toiset kiekot ja vähän erilainen rengastus myös alle. Jarruletkut pitäisi vielä lyhennellä...



Loistavaa, hieno on! Hauska nähdä melkein samassa kuosissa, hieman eri ratkaisuilla. Upea pyörä talviajoihin vieläkin, ei ollut pelkkää uutuuden viehätystä.

Mulla on nyt GX-1400 -kammissa Superstarin 36t ovaaliratas 6mm offsetilla ja tilaa jäi vielä yllättävän paljon. Voi olla että kesäksi vaihdan vielä hieman isompaa, esim 40t Garbaruk CX kiinnostaisi testata.
https://www.superstarcomponents.com/...arrow-wide.htm

edit: SRAMin Apex-maantietuplakammet eivät tässä sopineetkaan pyörimään. Itse kampien ja ketjulinjan suhteen ok, mutta kiinteän spiderin nurkat ottivat kiinni chainstayhin, en lähtenyt viilaamaan.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Lisää monstercrossia. Kona Raijin 1x11 105:lla ja 27.5x2.8" G-Oneilla. Saapa nähä mitä vaihtaja tykkää 40-42 rattaasta. 

Lähetetty Mobira Citymanista Tapatalkilla

----------


## Fab

> Lisää monstercrossia. Kona Raijin...



Excellent! Komee(t)ta Konaa tuokin, näyttää lähes titaanirungolle  :Hymy: 

Laitellaahan kuvia myöhemmin myös kesämoodista, itellä tarkoitus testata jotain 38-40 mm cyclokumia alle. Ja keväthangilla vielä vähän 2.5" leveämpää.

----------


## Vivve

Tämmönen Croix de Fer tuli kasailtua yleispyöräksi. Shimano 105 osasarja, jarrut TRP spyre, kiekot Fulcrum Racing 7 ja putkiosat Ritchey

----------


## kaakku

Kuva ei näy (kummassakaan topikissa).

----------


## Vivve

No nyt pitäis näkyä

----------


## Tukkasotka

Ei kyllä pakkanen haittaa. Astraali sotka lähtee pesästä viimestään toukokuussa.  :Hymy:

----------


## sam1_

> Ei kyllä pakkanen haittaa. Astraali sotka lähtee pesästä viimestään toukokuussa.



Hieno avaruus kana tuloillaan!  :Hymy: 
Tolla on kyllä niin random malli nimi kun olla ja voi 

Lähetetty minun EVA-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Köfte

^^ Nam. Kana on ollut aina mielievästä, varsinkin avaruudessa.
Myös avaruusmeetwursti on maukkaan oloinen työhevonen.

----------


## Garymies

Komeita projekteja. Mitä tankoja porukalla käytössä noissa monstercrossareissa?

----------


## Fab

Salsassa on Ritcheyn Comp VentureMax. Pieni droppi/reach, kuten Salsan omassa Woodchipperissa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Komeita projekteja. Mitä tankoja porukalla käytössä noissa monstercrossareissa?



Schmolke on aika yleinen.

----------


## Rasimi

> Komeita projekteja. Mitä tankoja porukalla käytössä noissa monstercrossareissa?



Mulla on Genesiksessä Eastonin EA70 AX, aika passeli 12 asteen flare joten pystyy vielä hyvin ajamaan kahvoiltakin.

----------


## Tukkasotka

> Mulla on Genesiksessä Eastonin EA70 AX, aika passeli 12 asteen flare joten pystyy vielä hyvin ajamaan kahvoiltakin.



Taitaa olla 16 asteen flare, löytyy sama tanko alumiinisena omasta Gradesta. Mietin myös Astraali kuippanaan samaa kuitusena, niin hyvä se mielestäni on.

----------


## Rasimi

> Taitaa olla 16 asteen flare, löytyy sama tanko alumiinisena omasta Gradesta. Mietin myös Astraali kuippanaan samaa kuitusena, niin hyvä se mielestäni on.



Juurikin näin, seison korjattuna. Ei pitäisi näemmä yöllä yrittää kirjoitella mitään faktoja ulkomuistista  :Hymy:

----------


## JK-

> Komeita projekteja. Mitä tankoja porukalla käytössä noissa monstercrossareissa?



Itsellä käytössä Alpkitin bomber, ei niin komeassa projektissa

Flarea reippaampi 45 astetta

https://www.alpkit.com/products/love-mud-bomber

Parin kuukauden talvikäytössä tuntunut varsin pätevältä

Lähetetty minun Mi A1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Leewi

> Komeita projekteja. Mitä tankoja porukalla käytössä noissa monstercrossareissa?



Mulla oli On-one midge. En tykännyt ja vaihdoin tavan riser-stongaan.

----------


## Shamus

Tiet kuivuu... projekti valmistuu.

----------


## Tctic

Ei olisi enää paljosta kiinni plussan saaminen ajokuntoon. Pitää yrittää viikonloppuna päästä ajamaan ensimmäistä kertaa.

----------


## fiber

Projektin päällä pääsi nyt jo istumaan. Hyvältä tuntui sen 5-10 minuuttia, mitä pyörittelin, mutta asento näyttää kuvassa jotenkin "vaikealta". Satulasta stongaan on tuossa noin 590-595, kun Bianchissa ja Cannondalessa mulla on 605-515 mm. Miltä näyttää teidän silmin, onko ahdas?

----------


## Jouko_T

> Ei olisi enää paljosta kiinni plussan saaminen ajokuntoon. Pitää yrittää viikonloppuna päästä ajamaan ensimmäistä kertaa.



Jessus mitkä välitykset! Aiotko tuolla kiivetä puihin?

----------


## Tctic

> Jessus mitkä välitykset! Aiotko tuolla kiivetää puihin?



32t ovaali edessä ja 11-46 pakka takana eli ei mitään ihmeellistä. Ei tuolla vielä puuhun mennä.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Miltä näyttää teidän silmin, onko ahdas?



Vähän on ahtaan näköinen, mutta kyllähän tuo kokonaisuus näyttää ihan erilaiselta ulkona kuvattuna ja kuski ajovaatteissa, eikä farkuissa ja collegepaidassa. Eiköhän siitä hyvä tule ja tärkeintähän ei ole miltä näyttää, vaan miltä tuntuu  :Hymy:

----------


## fiber

Jokin siinä ei stemmaa, ja toisaalla sain jo palautetta, että oikein mikään ei stemmaa  :Hymy:  

Pitää mennä uudestaan ja mitata itse - nämä eivät voi olla samoja mittoja joita annoin heille Bianchin perusteella. Siinä asento on aika tavalla erilainen.

----------


## kuovipolku

Taitaa olla niin että yksi mittaa näin, toinen noin, bike fit gurut kukin omalla tavallaan ja minä - ja kenties jotkut toisetkin - joka kerta hieman erilaiset tulokset saaden.

Toinen vaihtoehto voisikin olla että menet sen Bianchin kanssa ja laitatat sen samaan mittauspukkiin. Mutta teetpä miten tahansa, kannattaa varmasti varata aikaa oikealle dynaamiselle (tai mikä sana lieneekään käytössä) sovitukselle; muistetaanhan prokuskienkin kohdalla aina mainita että vaikka varapyörän mitat ovat millilleen samat, ei pyörä silti tunnu istuvan yhtä hyvin - ja jos mitat eivät tunnu oikeilta, ne eivät myöskään ole oikein vaikka ne kuinka olisivat samat!

PS  Mulla on maantiefillarin kanssa sellainen sopimus että minä en aja enkä edes nouse satulaan kuin ajovaatteissa ja se ei puolestaan jätä minua tien päälle. Sopimus on pitänyt kohta yli kymmenen vuotta...

----------


## fiber

Kokeilen laskea satulaa, nostaa tankoa ja pidemmällä stemmillä. 

PS. Sulla on hyvä diili. Jos istuisin selkään vain ajovarusteissa, lopettaisiko fillari sisurien puhkomisen varakumien loppuessa ja pinnojen katkomisen? Pitää neuvotella.

----------


## TERU

Tuon suuntaisia ajatuksia tuli tuosta kuvasta noiden hienosäätöjen osalta, tankoa vois myös hitusen pyöräyttää kahvojen noston säädöksi.
Hieman etuviistosta otettu kuva liioittelee, tiivistää tunnelmaa, kuten myös kuskin asu.

----------


## fiber

Kahvat on tuossa liian alhaalla, kun halusin alaotteelle paremman kulman. Jos pidennän ohjaamoa, pitää näitä molempia säätää vastaavasti.

----------


## TheMiklu

Kuskin asu just hyvä. Välitykset vaan kiinteeksi ja pinnakorttia takakiekkoon  :Leveä hymy: 
Ei vaan ranteiden asento kielii tosiaan säädön tarpeesta? En osaa enkä edes teeskentele tietäväni mutta tuskin pitkiä pätkiä voi ajaa noin?

Ja naapurilla komia rutsi siinä tulossa!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## rentoratsastaja

Laittelempa vaikka tänne. Ostin 27.2 käyttämättömän Scorpion Euscorpius rungon sekä Shimanon R500 vannesetin reeneihin. Mulla on yhet PZ-racing tuubikiekot kovempaan menoon, mutta ei mennä sinne asti vielä. Tori.fi sivuilta löytyi tuon rungon lisäksi halvat Ultegra 6800 vaihtajat sekä kiinalaiset jarru- ja vaihdevivut tempopyörään. 



Eilen tuli 52t eturatas, vaijerit sekä uus momenttiavain, aattelin ottaa kulutustavarat kotimaisista liikkeistä ja keskiö tulikin jo asennettua, emäputken laakeria vielä odottelen ja ketjut hommaan sitten kun saan pakan kotiin. Melko halpaa huvia tällasen pyörän rakentaminen, noin 700 euroo menny ja se käsittää lähes kaikki osat. Toivottavasti ei ihan paskaa oo tullu tilattua, tähän mennessä tulleet tavarat olleet laadukkaan oloisia. Jonkin asteinen tavoite on saada tämä laitos kesäksi ajoon.

----------


## fiber

> Kuskin asu just hyvä. Välitykset vaan kiinteeksi ja pinnakorttia takakiekkoon 
> Ei vaan ranteiden asento kielii tosiaan säädön tarpeesta? En osaa enkä edes teeskentele tietäväni mutta tuskin pitkiä pätkiä voi ajaa noin?



Huomaa myös aerodynaamiseksi ajeltu päälaki. Huomenna vielä parturikeikka, niin sen jälkeen on ilmanvastuskerroin olematon!

Tuo ei ehkä ole paras tanko, se vain sattui olemaan vapaana. En kauheasti pidä alaotteen kulmista, pyöreä olisi parempi. Noinkohan sitä pitäisi vielä vaihtaa sekin...

----------


## TERU

Onko satula asetettu keskiöön nähden paikalleen? Satulakulma lienee eri kuin bianchissa?

----------


## TERU

Ei löydy tuollaista tavarahyllyä taustaksi täältä susirajan takaa...

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Onko tuo Cervelo vaakasuorassa?. Usein harjoitusvastuksessa etukiekko on alempana kuin takakiekko ja kun satulan laittaa tuossa tilanteessa vaakasuoraan niin ajoasento on heti pielessä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fiber

Haen Cervelon tänään kotiin ja säädän itse viikonloppuna.

----------


## kauris

Mulla on riittänyt tässä projektia uuden maasturin kanssa myös. On se hauska, kun valmista pyörää ei voi ottaa heti ajoon, vaan heti haluaa nysvätä yhtä ja toista. 
Vaihdan siihen jarrut, takarenkaan, otan sisurit pois ja vaihdan litkut tilalle. Lisäksi siirsin heti kättelyssä spacerit stemmin alta sen päälle, kun emäputki on aika korkea. Lisäksi vahasin jo rungon ja tilasin polkimet jotka ovat vielä saapumatta. Satulan saatan myös vaihtaa. Vakiosatula on melkoisen paksu ja pehmeä sen jälkeen, kun on tottunut pelkkää kuitua olevaan penkkiin.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

^ sama tilanne itselläni tuon nysväämisen kanssa. Eilen tuli haettua uusi Cervelo S3 ja siihen pitäisi vaihtaa keskiölaakeri jotta saan Quarqin tehokammet sopimaan. Tuli ostettua joskus Quarq 30mm akselilla kun olisi kannattanut ostaa 24mm akselilla, olisi välttynyt nysväämiseltä tuossa asiassa.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## PatilZ

fiberillä ihan mielenkiintoinen projekti. Eli olet tekemässä aika-ajopyörästä aero-maantiepyörää. Kulmat on varmasti erilaiset kuin Bianchissa. 

Meinasin laittaa oman aika-ajopyörän myyntiin, mutta pitäisiköhän ensin kokeilla tuunausta fiberin viittomalla tiellä. Hmmm.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## PatilZ

> Laittelempa vaikka tänne. Ostin 27.2 käyttämättömän Scorpion Euscorpius rungon sekä Shimanon R500 vannesetin reeneihin. Mulla on yhet PZ-racing tuubikiekot kovempaan menoon, mutta ei mennä sinne asti vielä. Tori.fi sivuilta löytyi tuon rungon lisäksi halvat Ultegra 6800 vaihtajat sekä kiinalaiset jarru- ja vaihdevivut tempopyörään.



Hetkinen, menaatko sä tehdä tästä tempopyörän? Eikös tää ole ihan maantierunko?

Nyt on mielenkiintoisia projekteja. Tässä tavallisesta maantierungosta tehdään tempopyörää ja fiber tekee tempopyörästä maantiepyörää. Menee pää pyörälle tämän luovuuden edessä.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Säkylän triathlonissa näin muutama vuosi sitten maastopyörästä tehdyn triathlonpyörän. Eli kaiken näköisiä luomuksia niitä näkee kun ei ole väliä minkälaista kalustoa on kun pääasia on että pääsee lajia harrastamaan.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## rentoratsastaja

Joo teen, tai varmaan triathlonpyörä on tällaselle nössölle parempi määritelmä. Hommaan nuo maantiepyörän vivut ja tangon kun sopivalla hinnalla jostain löydän. Ei kai tää nyt niin innovatiivista ole, sitä tehään mihin on varaa.

----------


## Mohkku

> P



Hieno. Mikä pyörä tuo on?

----------


## JK-

> Hieno. Mikä pyörä tuo on?



Scott Sportster Tour hybridin runkoon niputettu kaikkea sekalaista

Lähetetty minun Mi A1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## r.a.i

> Haen Cervelon tänään kotiin ja säädän itse viikonloppuna.



Saako Fiberiltä kysyä, että miten päädyit tällaiseen TT+road ratkaisuun? Vai onko jo jossain ketjussa asiasta ollut höpinää?

----------


## Mohkku

> Scott Sportster Tour hybridin runkoon niputettu kaikkea sekalaista



Tuliko rungon pituus ongelmaksi, kun yleensä hybrideissä on enemmän pituutta kuin käyräsarvisissa?

----------


## JK-

> Tuliko rungon pituus ongelmaksi, kun yleensä hybrideissä on enemmän pituutta kuin käyräsarvisissa?



Tuo oli lähtöjään hieman pieni mulle joten pituus ei ollut ongelma ollenkaan, pikemminkin päinvastoin. Hyvä ajoasento vaati aika jyrkän stemmin ja pitkän satulaputken 

Päädyin kuitenkin vaihtamaan rungon 29" jäykkään kun sopiva tuli kohdalle.  Tuosta kuva onkin toisessa ketjussa ja nyt tuossa alla. Vaakaputki on vielä pidempi ja tuntuis ajoltaan melko hyvältä.

Sinänsä Scottissa mitään vikaa ollut, teki mieli vain rakentaa uutta. 

Tuohon on 29 jäykkä keula matkalla, läskin rengas ja keula on turhan raskas. Keskusteluahan tuo toki herättää  :Hymy: 


Lähetetty minun Mi A1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## fiber

> Saako Fiberiltä kysyä, että miten päädyit tällaiseen TT+road ratkaisuun? Vai onko jo jossain ketjussa asiasta ollut höpinää?



Oli kaikenlaista ylijäämäosaa, ja niihin etsiskelin maantierunkoa. Kun sitten löytyi tämä vähän päälle kahdella sadalla, niin päätös oli helppo. 

Nyt näyttää tältä. Kohta trainerin päälle.

----------


## r.a.i

Aah, Sulo Vilen metodi. Mutta hyvältä näyttää! Nuo TT rungot voi olla vähän kömpelön tuntuisia ajaa road-tyylisesti. Eiku TT-tanko kiinni ja viivalle kesällä.

----------


## fiber

Luulisin että tämä sopii hyvin lenkkeilyyn tai vaikka kuntoajoihin, mutta ei tosiaan mikään kriteriumien ajokki. "Sulo Vilenille" tarjottiin myös hyvää TT-tankoa halvalla, mutta kun en tullut tarttuneeksi siihen, niin eipä taida kesällä olla tempopyörää.

----------


## LJL

Hieno Cervelo ja kiintoisaa raportointia projektin tiimoilta! Onko tuollainen runko kuinka painava, siis "normaaliin" hiilarimaantierunkoon nähden. Mitään en maantievehkeistä ymmärrä, mutta päättelisin kuvasta että ikään kuin ylimääräistä matskua tuollaisessa on. Onko se niin kuin aerokiekoissa että tietyn pisteen jälkeen aero-ominaisuudet tulevat painoa tärkeämmäksi?

----------


## fiber

Onhan tuossa tosiaan materiaalia enemmän kuin vuorinousujen fillariksi suunnitelluissa, niin että runko saattaa painaa 1300-1500 grammaa. Tasaisella vauhdilla ei siitä tai kiekkojen painosta ole juurikaan haittaa - aerodynamiikka on tärkeämpi. Tässä projektissa kumpaakaan ei ole viritetty huippuunsa. Voisinkin iltapäivällä punnita. Veikkaisin, että ajokunnossa 7,8 kg.

Projektiin menee runko+kiekot+kasaus+pienosia 750-800 € plus varastossa olevia osia (satula, voimansiirto, jarrut, tanko, polkimet jne). Ihan samanlaista comboa ei kaupasta löydy, mutta kyllä tästä pitäisi kaupassa pitkälti yli 3000 € maksaa.

----------


## ratikka

Tää olikin jo kysytty.

----------


## Aatoss

Itsellä on NIshiki Race Competion pyörä kelpo osilla. Hiilikuitu haarukat ja satulaputki sekä ohjaintanko. Ja 105 shimanon vaihteet/jarrut. Pyörän runkoa voisi päivittää hiilikuituun. Mitäs tuossa pitää ottaa huomioon, lähinnä osien sopivuuden osalta. Rungon geometria on tietysti makuasia. 

Liekä hommassa edes järkeä. Toisaalta missä tässä elämässä mitään itua on?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## CamoN

> Pyörän runkoa voisi päivittää hiilikuituun. Mitäs tuossa pitää ottaa huomioon, lähinnä osien sopivuuden osalta.



Ei se ole poikha kun näppäät vain.

Keula - ohjainlaakeri (= keulan ohjainputken sekä rungon emäputken yhteensopivuus)
Kammet - keskiölaakeri (= kampiakselin ja rungon keskiömuhvin yhteensopivuus) ja kampien q-factor (= rungon takahaarukan ulkoleveys ja kampien päiden välinen etäisyys sivusuunnassa)
Satulatolppa - rungon satulaputken ja satulatolpan halkaisijan yhteensopivuus
Kiekot - akselit (= napojen ja haarukoiden yhteensopivuus, toki etuakselia ei tarvitse miettiä jos kiekot ja keula säilyvät) ja tietysti kehäkoko (26”, 27,5” vai 29”, maailma tuntee sellaisiakin runkoja jotka on suunniteltu käytettäväksi esimerkiksi sekä 27,5”- että 29”-kiekoilla, mutta yleensä runko on tietysti suunniteltu yhdelle kehäkoolle)
Jarrut - jarrutyyppi (= vanne- vai levyjarru) ja kiinnitysstandardi (= lähinnä levyjarrujen takajarrusatulan kiinnitys ja rungon jarrulevysopivuuden minimihalkaisija)
Renkaat - rungon rengastila

----------


## Aatoss

Thanks. Pitää alkaa selvittelemään. BikeDiscountissa näkyi olevan kelpo tarjouksia. Jos 500 ekee tuohon laittaisi.

----------


## Jami2003

Jos on valmiiksi pyörä josta ottaa osat niin siinä on se hyvä puoli että valinnanvapautta on mahdollisimman vähän. Lista vaan olemassa olevan pyörän spekseistä ja sitten etsimään siihen runkoa joka sopii mahdollisimman hyvin.

Toinen tapa on ostaa fiiliksen perusteella vähän sitä sun tätä ilman että on kovinkaan tarkkaa ajatusta millaista projektia on tekemässä. Siinä vaiheessa kun projekti selkenee ja hankkii sen rungon (fiiliksellä sekin tottakai) huomaa ettei mikään olemassa oleva käy suoraan paikalleen runkoon. Itse harrastan monesti tätä tapaa enkä voi suositella sitä.

----------


## Aatoss

> Toinen tapa on ostaa fiiliksen perusteella vähän sitä sun tätä ilman että on kovinkaan tarkkaa ajatusta millaista projektia on tekemässä. Siinä vaiheessa kun projekti selkenee ja hankkii sen rungon (fiiliksellä sekin tottakai) huomaa ettei mikään olemassa oleva käy suoraan paikalleen runkoon. Itse harrastan monesti tätä tapaa enkä voi suositella sitä.



Oikeastaan tuon takia kyselinkin. Ensin ajatus olikin että hommaisin huippurunkon ja siihen pikkuhiljaa osaa. Ne mitkä käy, otetaan vanhasta. Tunnen vain itseni että kuulostaa mukavalta ajankululta. Leppoisasti rakennellaan musiikkia kuunnellen. Jossain vaiheessa alkaa kuitenkin perkeleet ja kuusiokoloavaimet lenteleen.. Joten jos kerrankin koettaisi perehtyä.

----------


## N-K

Tällasta projektia olis kevääksi. Cotic Rocket 2018.

Tanko ja stemmi on vaan pitämässä pyörää kasassa. Loput osat tulee toisesta pyörästä ja iskari on matkalla.

----------


## Tmh

Asiallinen. Satuitko käyttämään runkoa puntarilla?

----------


## N-K

Oli jo kiinni ohjainlaakerin kupit, keskiö, bashi, satulaclämppi ja toi iskarin korvike ja painoa oli jotain 3,7 kiloa L koossa. En nyt ihan tarkkaan muista, mutta ei keveimmästä päästä ole.

----------


## Aakoo

Talven speksauksen jälkeen alkaa olemaan aika ryhtyä kokoonpanohommiin. Näyttäisi siis siltä, että tämä kesä ajellaan epämuodikkaasti vannejarrullisella cyclocrossilla  :Hymy: . Trek Boone 7 runko ja vähän italialaista vaihdeosaa eli Campan SR. Aerotangonkin hommasin kun halvalla sain eikä ole ennen ollut  :Vink: . Kiekoiksi tulee Boonen vakiokiekot sorahommiin ja 38mm kevyet kuitutuubikiekot maantielle.

----------


## rentoratsastaja

Kiinalaiset hiilarikammet tuli kotiin, ja niinkun arvasin ihan hyvälaatuisen oloiset, paitsi kaikki kierteet ihan mustassa töhnässä, samoin vasemman kammen boori. Koitin prässätä tuon boorin puhtaaksi kiristämällä kammet paikoilleen pöydällä, mutta pultti oli liian pehmeä ja kanta pyöristyi. Nyt pitää löytää pulttikaupasta sopiva tilalle, vaikka myyjä lupas lähettää uuden mutta kun nuo on niin huonolaatuisia. Pitäsköhän kysästä sorvaisko joku titaanista mulle tollasen?

----------


## juu-zo

^Musta näyttää siltä että oot tainnu väärästä pultista vääntää jos on tarkoitus kampea kiristellä kiinni. Eli tuo päälimmäinen iso lätkä on tarkoitettu vain sitä varten että sisällä oleva pultti (jossa siis tuo pienempi kuusiokolopää) nojaa tuohon kun kampi irroitetaan. Toimii siis ulosvetäjänä. Kampi laitetaan kiinni ja kiristellään siis tuosta sisältä pienemmästä kuusiokolosta. Toki en yhtään epäile etteikö materiaali olisi pehmeää, mutta kuvasta näyttäisi että tuo ulompi levyn kuusiokolo on vain menetetty ja tuolla sisällä näkyisi vielä ihan hyvät olakkeet.

----------


## LJL

^^ Jos/kun sama systeemi kuin Sramin GXP:issä, niin ulompi ulosvetäjän pultti joka myös ihan "merkkituotteessa" alumiinia ja erittäin helposti kyrvähtävää sorttimenttia. Lisäksi tuskin mikään muu pultti käy kuin juuri siihen suunniteltu, anfoortsunätli.

----------


## rentoratsastaja

Oon ihan oikeasta kiristänyt, tuo ulompi levy oli muuten tehtaalta väännetty väärälle jengalle ja sitä ei enää voi ulosvetäjänä käyttää, kammessa oleva kierre on paksana. Ja se tosiaan on vasenkätinen kierre, yritän saada tuon käännettyä englanniksi että sais mahollisesti ehjän kammenkin... 

Tuo pultti on hieman erikoinen olakkeella oleva ~M12 x 1.0 ontto, mutta olakkeen voi korvata prikalla kun ulosvetoa ei voi muutenkaan käyttää ja näinollen kantakin voi olla mitä vaan kun tuon levyn jättää laittamatta.

----------


## Fab

> Tavoitteena oli koota kulkine ympärivuotiseen työmatka-ajoon, kärryn vetoon, retkiajoon, soratieajoon ja muuhun sekalaiseen tarpeeseen kohtuullisella budjetilla...Salsan El Mariachi 2015 -rungosta ja se oli menoa sen jälkeen.



Nyt tuli otettua lisäkuvia kyselijöille. Jatkossakin lähes jokapäiväisessä käytössä. Siirsin DIY-runkolaukun työmatka-ajoa varten ja sielläpä menee kätevästi kaikki lukosta eväisiin.

Kosteille keleille eli loppu kevääksi ja syksyksi tulee pitkät lokarit. Kesäksi Panaracerin 40 mm leveetä cyclokumia.

----------


## Shamus

Projekti valmistui...

----------


## J-P Ellilä

Voi poijjaat kun on hieno Colnago!

----------


## Köfte

Shamuksen tekeleet eivät edelleenkään petä visuaalisesti.

----------


## rentoratsastaja

Tää meinaa valmistua käsiin, nyt pitäs enää arpoa stemmin pituus ja nyplätä kaikkea pientä. Ja emäputken laakeria edelleen odottelen, ehkä se tulee ens viikolla.

----------


## Köfte

Päheä Scorppari, pyykkiteline ei kuulune loppukokoonpanoon?
Toisaalta tempokisoissa saattaisi saada respectiä pyykkärillä ja
kuositetulla jumppapallolla, tasoitusvälineinä :Hymy: 

Asiaan, mikäs tuo jakkara on, näyttää kiinnostavalta?

----------


## rentoratsastaja

Jakkara on kiinalainen hiilari Fi'zi:k Arione kopio, saa nähä millanen se on käytössä. 

Makso parikymppiä joten ei korkeelta putoo, ellei se sit hajoo perseen alla ja on munat ihan kuidussa... Teen sille vähän kuormitustestejä ennen käyttöä.

----------


## Laroute

> Shamuksen tekeleet eivät edelleenkään petä visuaalisesti.



Colnago on kyllä hieno 99 prosenttisesti. Omissa silmissäni tuo satulatolpan muoto on rikos ihmisyyttä kohtaan. Tuohon mielestäni sopisi perinteisempi tasapaksu tolppa sivulta katsottuna.

----------


## kauris

Mikä malli ja vuosi Shamus tuo on? C-sarjaa?

----------


## Shamus

Extreme-C ja jotakin 2007-2008, vielä titaanisella ITA-keskiöllä.

----------


## LJL

Istuin tänään auringossa, hengittelin ksyleeniä ja asensin kiekkoihin uudet punaiset decalsit. Ei nyt mitään iglun paja -laatua mutta ihan jees

----------


## JackOja

Olisitpa laittanut epäortodoksisesti vain pari koristetarraa per puoli niin olisit päässyt tuosta Mavicin ääliömäisyydestä. Kun kerran tuunaamaan läksit. Noilla ei saa koskaan kumia ja kehää rimmaamaan.

Itseäni ärsytti omat Mavicit joskus ihan simona.

----------


## LJL

> Olisitpa laittanut epäortodoksisesti vain pari koristetarraa per puoli niin olisit päässyt tuosta Mavicin ääliömäisyydestä. Kun kerran tuunaamaan läksit. Noilla ei saa koskaan kumia ja kehää rimmaamaan.
> 
> Itseäni ärsytti omat Mavicit joskus ihan simona.



No juu, totta på totta. Nyt ne on miten sattuu kun laitoin ensin suvikumit ja sitten vasta uudet tarrat. Olisi ehkä voinut laittaa Caniksen suunnilleen venttiilille ja yrittää saada placeerattua Onzan tohon väliin... Nooh, kun lumien sulamisen jälkeiset kosteikot suvaitsevat skuivahtaa, isken Sveltit alle ja placeeraan tekstejä niin että otsasuoni räjähtää

----------


## kauris

Mutta onpas kevyen ja tyylikkään näköiset kevennysjarrulevyt.

----------


## Aakoo

Sain Trekin tänään valmiiksi, tulisipa jo kunnolla kevät! Ajoasennon säätö vielä tekemättä, eli sitten vasta sahailen kaulaputken oikean mittaiseksi.

----------


## JohannesP

Ihan nättihän siitä tuli, mutta onko tällä tarkoitus ajaa vain maantiellä? Tanko ainakin erikoinen vaihtoehto rungon omaan ympäristöön ja jos oikein arvioin niin eturattaatkin 53/39. Resoluutio sen verran pieni et vaike nähdä yksityiskohtia tarkemmin.

----------


## Aakoo

^Joo, pääsääntöisesti maantielle, mutta myös kuivan kelin sorakruisailuun eikä siinä tuo tanko nyt haitaksi ole kun kahvoilta ajelee. Toinen kiekkosetti löytyy, johon sitten laitan jotkut 35mm nappulakumit kesäksi, nyt niissä on Spessun 32mm Roubaixit jolla aloitellaan kausi. Halusin siis fillarin, johon mahtuu vähän muhkummatkin kumit ja levyjarruilla varustettu teräksinen grainderi jo löytyy, joten jotain siitä riittävästi eroavaa piti nyt saada. Siksi siis vannejarrut, ja Stenu noita Paulin jarruja on kehunut joten niitä nyt sitten kokeillaan. 
Kammet on 50/36, ja kasetit 11-28, eli noilla pitäisi oikeat välitykset löytyä molempiin ympäristöihin. Mutta cyclocrossia tällä ei siis tulla ajamaan  :Hymy: .

----------


## LJL

Uudet gripit ja sävysävyyn teipit kiekoissa. Näillä eväillä uuteen maastokauteen

----------


## Tukkasotka

Jarrujen vedot ja tankonauha säätämisen ohella enää jäljellä. Niin ja renkaiden litkuttaminen. Osaiskohan joku fiksumpi sanoa miksi nuo etukiekon pinnat näyttää niin epäsymmetrisiltä. :Sekaisin:  28h two cross.

----------


## Marsusram

> Jarrujen vedot ja tankonauha säätämisen ohella enää jäljellä. Niin ja renkaiden litkuttaminen. Osaiskohan joku fiksumpi sanoa miksi nuo etukiekon pinnat näyttää niin epäsymmetrisiltä. 28h two cross.



Navassa on eri kokoiset laipat vasemmalla vs oikealla, eli on oikeasti epäsymmetrinen?
Kuvasta laskemalla ei ihan näe miten on pinnat vedetty, mutta saattaa olla tuosta navasta johtuva vaikutelma.

----------


## Tukkasotka

Hyvä huomio, en ole osannut tuota ajatella. Navoissa tosiaan on huomattavan eri kokoiset laipat. Novatecin D791/2SB:t Toisaalta takakiekko kuitenkin on symmetrisen näköinen..

----------


## Moska

Suoraan sivusta kuvattuna hahmottaisi paremmin.

----------


## LJL

> Avaruuskana



Mmm. Avaruuskana <3

----------


## jussitre

> miksi nuo etukiekon pinnat näyttää niin epäsymmetrisiltä.



Olisiko siksi, kun 28-pinnaisissa venttiiliä vastapäätä olevat pinnat on ristissä eikä samalla tavalla kuin venttiilin ympärillä olevat? Ja muutenkin pinnakuvio ei toistu aina 45:n vaan jonkun epämääräisemmän asteluvun jälkeen.

----------


## Miha

Hitaasti etenee...

----------


## TPP

Nam, nam, nam.....

----------


## oppes

Kun ei tuon painon optimoinnin (tai muun ultra-HiFistelyn kanssa) puuhannut, niin paljonkos yksi pinna painaa? Eli mikä pianon säästö tuollaisilla 28 (tai alle) pinnaisilla tulee?

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Ei siinä painoa säästy, koska kehän pitää olla vastaavasti tukevampi. Nopeampi ja yksinkertaisempi koneellinen kasaus lienee tärkein syy markkinointituuban lisäksi.

----------


## Köfte

^ Time is €. Markkinointi hoitaa loput.
Asiaan; "Kana" ja Sarto erittäin maukkaita;
"Miha":lle lisäpinnoja kampisetistä ja väristä.

----------


## CamoN

> Kun ei tuon painon optimoinnin (tai muun ultra-HiFistelyn kanssa) puuhannut, niin paljonkos yksi pinna painaa? Eli mikä pianon säästö tuollaisilla 28 (tai alle) pinnaisilla tulee?



Olettaen että mietitään maantiekäyttöön tarkoitettuja pinnoja (jolloin sillä gramman viilauksella voisi olla merkitystä), voit käyttää laskuperusteena viittä grammaa per pinna, ei ole kaukana.





> ^Ei siinä painoa säästy, koska kehän pitää olla vastaavasti tukevampi. Nopeampi ja yksinkertaisempi koneellinen kasaus lienee tärkein syy markkinointituuban lisäksi.



Olen ymmärtänyt että hiilikuitukehiä ei tehdä jokaiselle pinnareikämäärälle erilaista, vaan niitä tehdään muutama ja sitten vaan tylysti porataan tarvittava määrä reikiä. Muutama erilainen malli tarvitaan sen takia että saadaan säilytettyä se tukevuus. Hiilikuitukehä on lähtökohtaisesti niin jäykkä, etten oikein keksi syytä miksi vähemmällä pinnamäärällä sitä pitäisi erityisesti jäykistää. Tai kääntäen, miksi suuremmalla pinnamäärällä kannattaisi yrittää keventää rakennetta jos kehä on jo lähtökohtaisesti kevyt.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Voihan se olla noinkin, vaikka ainakin pinnanreikään kohdistuva veto kasvaa pinnamäärän vähetessä.

----------


## frp

Muistelen, että taanoin joku valmistaja mainosti heidän tekevän reiät kehään kuitujen laittovaiheessa yksittäisiä kuituja katkaisematta... ja heidän mielestään tietysti tämä oli oleellinen parannus.

----------


## fiber

Kirjoitin blogiin Cervélo P2:n vaiheet. Nyt se lakkasi olemasta projekti  :Hymy:

----------


## Köfte

^ Vivve:n kuva tuuttaa kiellettyä näkösuuntaa?

----------


## Vivve

Prkl näitä kuvia...

----------


## Vivve



----------


## travelleroftime

Oiskohan yksityisyysasetukset sillä mallilla, että postaaminen kolmannen osapuolen sivuistoille ei toimi.. Joku muu linkannut saman palvelun kautta, ja toiminut.

----------


## fiber

Googlen kuvista ei saa kuvan URL-osoitetta. Sinne pitää linkata käyttäen tuota Linkki-painiketta (maapallo ja ketju). Sen sijaan esim. Imgur.comista saa otettua kuvan suoran osoitteen (päättyy esim. ".jpg") lataamalla kuvan sinne ja sitten kopioimalla osoitteen hiiren kakkosella. Se sitten tuolla Lisää kuva -painikkeella (taulu). Imgurista saa myös suoraan foorumisoftan ymmärtämän koodin.

----------


## jakkok

> Kirjoitin blogiin Cervélo P2:n vaiheet. Nyt se lakkasi olemasta projekti



Hyvä raportti ja hieno pyörä. Tuohonhan silmä tottui...

The only right bike is that one you don't own

----------


## fiber

^Kiitos. Ajajalle tottuminen on helppoa, kun ei sitä itse näe kuin stemmin pään  :Hymy:

----------


## Jenkka

Uusi projekti käyntiin....

Koska CRC:ssä oli kuolemannettohinnat eilen hetken aikaa, niin kiinteäksi  sisätreinivehkeeksi Elite Diretoon kytkettäväksi autotalliin seuraavaa:
 Brand x road frameset (114 euroa), shimpan keskiö 12 euroa, ohjainlaakeri brand x 12 euroa,  shimpan 105 sarjan 52/36 kammet (78 euroa), vanhat pyykkinaru ultegra sti kahvat rompelaatikosta, vanhat vaihtajat rompelaatikosta, vaijerisetti 20 euroa, vanha tanko, tankonauhat 10 euroa, vanha etukiekko, johon loppuunajettu rengas, satulatolppa ja panta romppeista samoin kuin satula= 250 euroa noin kokonaisuudessaan....

----------


## Keevo

Tuli hankittua "välikelinpyörä"

Eli Kona rove 2013 (ostohetkellä)
http://

Melko rujossa kunnossa, mutta kaikki kosmeettista. Tarkoitus olisi siistiä ja tehdä ehkä muutama osapäivitys. Hyllyssä makailee täysin käyttökelpoista ultegra 10spd vaihteistopalikkaa ja mietin, että laittaisin ne tähän ym. pientä. Tankonauhat saa laittaa, runkoa vähän siistiä jne. Ajoltaan kumminkin iskussa.

Vaaka näytti musertavat 12.5kg ja näin grammanviilaajaluonteena täytyy tulevaisuudessa varmaan laihduttaa tuota edes hiukan lähemmäs kymmentä kiloa.

----------


## Keevo

Projekti sai sidekickin, kun löysin myynnissä käytännössä uuden focus cayon 105 osasarjalla (ajettu muutama lenkki, jonka jälkeen tippunut seinätelineeltä ja runko vaurioitunut. Tästä siis otan osan tekniikasta Konan jo hieman kärsineen tilalle, enkä koskaan oikein tullut tuon sramin douple-tap systeemin kanssa sinuiksi. Lopuksi pääsekin laittamaan oikeen kunnon basaarin pystyyn, kun palikkaa jää yli vähän kummastakin pyörästä. 

Olisin editoinut tämän ylläolevaan viestiin, mutta en ainakaan äkkkiseltään huomannut, että se olisi mahdollista..

----------


## SotkuPekka

Huomasin tuon Konan kun oli myynnissä, itselleni ei vain enää tarvetta. Rujous on joskus plussaa, ei vakuta liian houkuttelevalta satunnaiselle hiipparille ja kesäinen maastovärikin tuosta löytyy.

----------


## Jenkka

> Uusi projekti käyntiin....
> 
> Koska CRC:ssä oli kuolemannettohinnat eilen hetken aikaa, niin kiinteäksi  sisätreinivehkeeksi Elite Diretoon kytkettäväksi autotalliin seuraavaa:
>  Brand x road frameset (114 euroa), shimpan keskiö 12 euroa, ohjainlaakeri brand x 12 euroa,  shimpan 105 sarjan 52/36 kammet (78 euroa), vanhat pyykkinaru ultegra sti kahvat rompelaatikosta, vanhat vaihtajat rompelaatikosta, vaijerisetti 20 euroa, vanha tanko, tankonauhat 10 euroa, vanha etukiekko, johon loppuunajettu rengas, satulatolppa ja panta romppeista samoin kuin satula= 250 euroa noin kokonaisuudessaan....



Kammet tuli tänään ja runko viime viikolla. Tästä se kiinteä halpistrainerizsykä valmistuu ettei huomaakaan. 

Sattui löytymään osaltaan  turhankin hyvää kamaa tähän. 

En taida viitsiä edes jarruvaijereita laittaa.

Uusi parktoolon pcs10 pukki ansaitsee ison peukun entiseen rosebikesin tuotteeseen verrattuna.



Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5000 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## travelleroftime

Peukku. Vielä kun laitat työkaluille tason niin ei tartte kurotella lattialta niitä aina. Persiistä se...

----------


## Keevo

Nyt kun tämä on sopivasti pinnalla. 

Tuli kona purettua paloihin ja samalla tehtyä alkavien ruosteiden kiinniotto. Tällä ei ole menty missikisoihin pitkään aikaan, mutta eipähän varmasti kukaan halua pölliäkkään, mikä on tärkeintä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Laroute

> Nyt kun tämä on sopivasti pinnalla. 
> 
> Tuli kona purettua paloihin ja samalla tehtyä alkavien ruosteiden kiinniotto. Tällä ei ole menty missikisoihin pitkään aikaan, mutta eipähän varmasti kukaan halua pölliäkkään, mikä on tärkeintä



Pakko kysyä! Onko tuo keskiöstä satulatolppaan lähtevä putki hieman vääntynyt kohti takarengasta? Todennäköisesti näen väärin!

----------


## Keevo

> Pakko kysyä! Onko tuo keskiöstä satulatolppaan lähtevä putki hieman vääntynyt kohti takarengasta? Todennäköisesti näen väärin!



Hmm, hyvä kysymys. Täytyy tarkistaa. Epäilen, että ei ole, mutta mistä näistä tietää. Tokkopa tuo mihinkään vaikuttaa, vaikka olisikin.  Runko on muuten aivan simopainava, 2,7kg kuvan asussa. Tästä ei saa mitään keiukaista tekemälläkään.

----------


## BB Holland

Maastopyörästä maantiepyöräksi vol. 1 & 2. 

Scott Superevo 1991 (tai 1993, jona se myytiin lauttasaarelaisessa pyöräliikkeessä muutamaa vuotta myöhemmin). Ovh 12900mk, josta maksoin 10,5KMk vähemmän. Ritchey WCS, Deda Zero, Climax carbon, San Marco Bontrager Ka. Kiekot Hope Sport + Novatec Superlight, Velocity Chukker + H+son SL 42, DT Aerolite ym. Paul´s Motolite XTR:n kahvalla. Vaikuttaa ihan levyjarrun veroiselta. Takana levy, muttei levyjarrua.

1Y9A8358 

Cannondale F6, halvin kännärin maastopyörä jonka purin heti uusiksi. Tmars lisädroppikahvat. Levyjarrujen lisäksi takana Paul´s Motolite Tektron jarrukahvalla. Velocity A23, joka on Velocityn vanteista ainoa johon tarvitsin saippuavettä renkaan asennukseen. Sapim Leader pink + red/DT comp red. Hyllyssä olisi juuri sopiva Kinesiksen keula ja alkuperäiset adapterilaakerit, jolloin eteenkin saisi kaksi jarrua. Mutta jäykistynyt fätti on niin nätti.

1Y9A8361-2 

Oikein kivoja pyöriä ajaa, mutta Scotti taitaa olla kivempi. Vaihteisto 2x9. On paljon vanhaa voimansiirtoa käyttämättä, mutta laskin että 33+42 eturattailla ja 11-34 pakalla sekä 2x9 että 2x10 antavat enemmän erilaisia välityksiä kuin 2x11. 33 on luonnollisesti Rotorin ovaali. Valmistajat eivät  halua tällaista edistää, vaan markkinoivat mieluummin uutta huonoa ja kalliimpaa. Muutenhan osat ovat koko ajan parantuneet. XT:n 9-vivut ovat arvossaan, tosin luulen että viimeiset Deoren 9-vivut ovat riittävän hyviä niitähän saa vielä.

----------


## kuovipolku

Monsteripyöriä nuokin - tai epäsikiöitä, mutta ihan hauskoja sellaisia. Ja jos niillä on mukava ajaa, pystyn kyllä suhtautumaan niihin pelkästään piristävinä ilmestyksinä,

Mutta nuo tankonauhat! Mitä ihmeen merkkiä ja mallia ne ovat! Kerrassaan järkyttävät (ainakin kuvassa)!

----------


## BB Holland

^ Mä en vaan osaa laittaa noita. Tai jätin alle pehmusteita ainakin riittämiin. Siellä on nimittäin gripit alla, ja vanhoja teippejä. Joku italialainen Bubble-laatu.

Mulla oli joskus Scottin CR1, eikä se ainakaan parempi ollut kuin nämä. Maalla olisi vielä Scottin Boulder rakennettavana, mutta siihen tulee suoraan osat kakskutosesta Trekistä. Käsittääkseni se on terästä, olen ostanut rungon mutta en ole nähnyt sitä vielä, että sikäli jotain erilaista.

----------


## LJL

> 



Tätä voi jo sanoa taideteokseksi  :Leveä hymy:  Uskomattomia yksityiskohtia täynnä mm. eriväriset pinnat eri puolilla, stongaviritys, tuubirenkaat (?), sekä levy- että vannejarru takana (?!?!?)

Huh huh.. Olen sanaton, kuten taidetta katsoessani usein olen.

----------


## beehoo

^Kyä kait tuohon cannondaleen viä jotku riatlon lisätangot vois sovittaa?

----------


## Köfte

> Tätä voi jo sanoa taideteokseksi  Uskomattomia yksityiskohtia täynnä mm. eriväriset pinnat eri puolilla, stongaviritys, tuubirenkaat (?), sekä levy- että vannejarru takana (?!?!?)
> 
> Huh huh.. Olen sanaton, kuten taidetta katsoessani usein olen.



Tuo satulaviritelmä sattuu nenään; kärsän ja ohjaamon kohdatessa.

----------


## BB Holland

> Tuo satulaviritelmä sattuu nenään; kärsän ja ohjaamon kohdatessa.



 Tämä meni nyt yli?, valitan.





> Tätä voi jo sanoa taideteokseksi  Uskomattomia yksityiskohtia täynnä mm. , stongaviritys, tuubirenkaat (?), sekä levy- että vannejarru takana (?!?!?)
> 
> Huh huh.. Olen sanaton, kuten taidetta katsoessani usein olen.



  Mitäs uskomatonta on  tuubirenkaissa, mitä tuossa muuten ei ole?  Turhathan ne on tänä päivänä. Joo tuo stonga näyttää kummalta siitäkin syystä, kun  vetäisin teipit jarrukahvan päälle syystä, että jarru olisi pitänyt  purkaa enkä muutenkaan ollut varma, olisiko kahvankiinnitysruuvi enää  ylettynyt, kun vaikutti lyhyeltä. Kahteen jarruun takana on hirveän  pragmaattinen syy, en huvikseni tommoista laita. Jos ei keksi, niin on keksimättä. Liittyisikö alaotteella ajamiseen?

----------


## LJL

> Liittyisikö alaotteella ajamiseen?



En osaa kyllä ollenkaan sanoa. Sääli jos vedit herneen nenään koska aidosti yritin kommentoida korostuneen myönteisesti parhaita paloja. Maj Karmaa siteeratakseni niin tai ei, mut no joo.

----------


## r.a.i

Nää on kyllä ihan Picasso tai vähintään Dali osastoa nää pyörät

----------


## LJL

> Nää on kyllä ihan Picasso tai vähintään Dali osastoa nää pyörät



Todellakin, ei onnistu tavan säätäjältä vaikka kuinka yrittäisi. Vielä kun katsoin lukuisia yksityiskohtia niin mielettömän hieno patinoitunut Maguran "On Board!" -retrotarra keulassa. Voisin jopa hieman maksaakin vastaavasta

----------


## BB Holland

> En osaa kyllä ollenkaan sanoa. Sääli jos vedit herneen nenään koska aidosti yritin kommentoida korostuneen myönteisesti parhaita paloja. Maj Karmaa siteeratakseni niin tai ei, mut no joo.



 Ei hätää. Mutta on vähän epävarma fiilis ajaa alaotteella ilman mitään jarrua. Tiedä mikä tuossa muotoilussa on, mutta tekee tiukkaa ylettyä jarrukahvaan, niinpä pitänyt vääntää vielä oikeata puolta hieman eri asentoon.

----------


## BB Holland

Sen verran vielä tuubivanteista, että minähän hommasin yhden semmoisen vahingossa. Kiasus, onko noi renkaat kertakäyttöisiä. Meinaan laittaa litkua sisälle, Mariposa Caffelatexia. Challengen 33-millinen kummi on töhryisesti liimattu. Aikamoinen pystyheitto ja ihan muualla kuin venttiilissä. Eipä sitä enää suoristella kun on liimattu. Liimojen poistoon on kuulemma _kaasunaamari_  pakollinen poistaja-aineen takia. Jos niitä nyt lähtee liuottamaan.  

Vaihtoehtonahan on sitten koko kehän vaihtaminen, hyvin vähissä on vain semmoiset johon menee samat pinnat. Ainakaan samanvärisenä ei löydy. Harmi vaan, Aileron + Major Tom näyttää tosi hyvältä samantyyppisillä tan wall -renkailla. Tuollahan nuo tekeleet on kaikki http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...crossiin/page9
Testiajoon lähdössä.

----------


## Keevo

Uusin tulokas talliin  :Hymy: 



Eli gosworth 931 Reynolds.

On kyllä hämmentävän keveä teräsraamiksi, n 1500g.

Piti kasata tämä ajan kanssa, mutta sitten tulikin tilattua lähes kaikki palat kerralla..

----------


## r.a.i

Siisti!! 931/953 reiska olis oma valinta jos metallirunkoa havittelisin. Titaani on niin last season

----------


## BB Holland

Vähän modasin.

----------


## Keevo

Hieman on synnytysvaikeuksia. King-headsetti ei ollutkaan yhteensopiva hankkimani haarukan kanssa joten nyt on mix´n´match keulalaakeri. Lisäksi ostin erittäin fiksut pikalinkut, jossa on erillinen erikoisavain pyörän linkun kiristykseen. Ehdin jo hukata tämän avaimen jonnekkin talliin. Lisäksi epähuomiossa olin tilannut braze-on etuvaihtajan, kun piti olla band-on.. Nooh.

Mutta. Satulankiristin, headsetti, keula + runko ja stemmi painoi 2.2kg.

----------


## CamoN

> Lisäksi epähuomiossa olin tilannut braze-on etuvaihtajan, kun piti olla band-on...



Ihanan kevyitä etuvaihtajan pantoja saa mm. r2-bikestä.

----------


## robink

Tommonen tuli kasattua ja täytyyhän se sanoa että aivan eri vehje verrattuna noin 7 vuotta aikaisemmin suunniteltun runkoon.

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

Yeti tuli valmiiksi. Kyseessä 1996-mallinen A.R.C. Ilmeisesti kyseessä on loppuvuoden tai siirtymävaiheen malli 1997 -mallivuoteen, sillä tässä rungossa on jo 1 1/8" emäputkin aikaisemman 1 1/4" sijaan ja satulatolpan kiristys on pannan eikä hitsatun pikalinkkupaikan avulla. Tästä tuli vähän erilainen kuin yleensä foorumeilla nähdyt, Manitou -haarukalla ja Graftonin cantilevereillä varustetut yksilöt. 1996 kun Yetin kisatiimi käytti Rock Shoxia ja V-jarrut olivat jo korvanneet cantit.
Pähkäilin pitkään XTR:n V-jarrujen ja Maguroiden välillä, samoin mietin, pitäisikö laittaa Gripshiftin X-Rayt vai XTR:n Rapidfire -podit. Päädyin lopulta Magura+XTR -yhdistelmään.
Ihan tyytyväinen lopputulokseen. Kampien spideria pitää vielä miettiä, josko löytäisi punaisen tilalle esim. turkoosin tai mustan. Tai sit vaihtoehtoisesti Graftonin tai Cook Bros Racingin turkoosit kammet.

----------


## LJL

^ Aivan mielettömän hieno!!  :Cool:  Minkälainen tuo on ajaa nykymaasturiin verrattuna?

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

Kiitos! Tuossa meni reilu vuosi aikaa speksatessa ja osia ympäri maailmaa etsiessä.
Ajokokemus...no, riippuu mihin vertaa. Nykyaikainen 90-100mm joustava 29" XC-pyörä päihittää tämän tietenkin mennen tullen, mutta pari vuotta vanhaa 26" xc-pyörää vastaan pärjäisi tällä melko hyvin. Ehkä ainoa, mikä antais tasoitusta on keulan toiminta. Toisaalta, ei ne jotkut 200X SIDitkään nyt niin häävisti toimi. 
Mulla on tuossa vähän liian pitkä stemmi, mutta kun nuo turkoosit Ringlet on vähän kiven alla, niin piti tyytyä tuohon. Lyhyemmällä stemmillä ajettavuus olisi selvästi ketterämpää.
Kiva näillä retropeleillä on ajella rauhallisempaa lenkkiä, mulla on '92 Fat Chance Yo Eddy sellaista varten ja Santa Cruz Tallboy LTc sitten ihan oikeaan maastopyöräilyyn.  :Vink:

----------


## BB Holland

Yeti on tosi hieno. Onko noille markkinat, meneekös  myyntiin ja saako niistä omansa takaisin? Varmaan ulkomaille sitten menee. 


Arkisempaa, mökkipyörä Boulder -92. Kun en välttämättä ole ainoa ajaja, niin avopolkimet ja kammet ei hienoimmat mitä hyllyssä on. Mutta tuntuupas hyvältä tuommoinen nelikanttikeskiö, miksi noidenkin tilalle on tullut muut standardit. Tosin pidän kyllä ulkopuolisista laakereista, mutta näillähän saa ketjulinjankin just eikä melkein. Olin vielä heittänyt alkuperäisen keskiön roskiin, kun ajattelin ettei ikinä tule noita kampia laitettua kiinni. 2x 10.

Ja v-jarrut tuntuvat olevan nykyisin parempia kuin silloin kun ne jylläsivät, elleivät nuokin sitten ala kitisemään tai lipsuvat säädöistä. Avidin halvimmat kahvat 12e, uutena jarruna Tektro 12e. Todella hyvä tuntuma edessä. Tästä innostuneena tilasin pinkit 26-jarruvanteet, miksei ne menis tähänkin.

,

----------


## Garymies

Maastosinkulaa tehnyt mieli jo pitkään. Nyt sain sellaisen kasattua Inbred-runkoon. Projekti lähti oikeastaan siitä, kun ykkösmaasturiin tuli kuitukiekot, jäi nämä Stanin Flow- kiekot DT:n navoilla ylimääräisiksi. Muutenki osat pääosin omasta varastosta. Karate Monkeyn keula on uusi. Kuvassa jo ajoasennon säätö menossa. Tuli kyllä mieleinen peli. Välit tällä hetkellä 34-17. Tuntuu sopivan yleisajeluun.

----------


## Hell_On_Wheels

> Yeti on tosi hieno. Onko noille markkinat, meneekös  myyntiin ja saako niistä omansa takaisin? Varmaan ulkomaille sitten menee.



Varsinkin USAssa, Briteissä, Saksassa ja Sveitsissä retro-MTB -harrastus on suurta ja suosittua. Kulttimerkkien (Yeti, Klein, Fat Chance muutamia mainitakseni) arvot on olleet pari viime vuotta kovassa nousussa. Kyllä noista yleensä omansa saa takaisin, toki kokonaista pyörää hankalampi myydä, joten yleensä ne sitten myydään osina.
Suomessa retroharrastus on enemmän maantiepuolen juttuja, maastopyöräharrastajiakin on jonkin verran (Facebookissa oma ryhmä, Vintage Maastopyörät!) mutta pientä tämä on isoon maailmaan verrattuna.
Tämä Yeti tosin ei ole myynnissä vaan menee makuuhuoneen kaapin päälle Klein Adroitin kaveriksi.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jukka

Vihdoinkin olen päässyt kasaamaan Fairlight Secania, jonka rungon tilasin jo keväällä. Rungon saamista pitikin sitten odotella koko kesä, mutta nyt aletaan olemaan jo lähellä ensilenkkejä. Putkiosat tulevat Ritcheyn mallistosta, kuten myös kiekotkin (Ritchey Zeta disc). Renkaat aluksi Panaracerin GravelKing slicksit (40-622). Vaihteisto tulee aluksi olemaan tarpeettomana ollut Tiagra 4700, jos sitten ensi vuonna päivittäisi sen uuteen 105-sarjaan. Toisaalta tuolla 4700 Tiagralla ajoin keväällä reilut 2 tkm, eikä senkään toiminnassa kyllä mitään moitittavaa ollut...

Runko kotona (koko 54R):




Ensimmäisiä osia paikoilleen, tolppana Ritcheyn Carbon Flexlogic:




Kaapeleiden mallailua:




Vaihteistoa säätöihin:




Tangoksi Ritcheyn VentureMax, taivutusta riittää:




4iiii:n wattimittarikin mahtui pyörimään:




Jarruiksi olisi löytynyt itseltä jo TRP Spyret PM-kiinnityksellä, mutta PM-FM-adapteri ei tuohon mahtunutkaan rungon muodosta johtuen, joten tuli sitten laitettua Spyren SLC -jarrut Flat Mount kiinnityksellä:



Täytyy ottaa ulkona paremmat kuvat, kunhan saan vielä mm. kahvat lopulliseen asentoon ja tankonauhat paikoilleen...

Tuli vielä punnittua tämä kokoonpano. Ns. "esitepaino" ilman polkimia, pullotelineitä tms. olisi 9.05 kg (tankonauhathan tuosta vielä puuttuu):

----------


## bicicletta

.................

----------


## helppo67

Tulipa toteutettua tavallaan yksi unelma eli oman pyörän kokoaminen itse valituista osista.

Oikeastaan idea lähti kunnolla liikkeelle huomatessani Bike Discountin sivuilla halpoja Cuben täysjoustorunkoja. Lopulta rungoksi valikoitui Cuben stereo 140 super hpc (täysin hiilikuitua) 400 € hintaan. Halusin pyörän, jolla pääsee ketterästi myös mäkiä ja tasaista maastoa, mutta myös röykkyisemmät alamäet sujuu ongelmitta. Mielestäni tuo 140mm on hyvä kompromissi siihen ja hiilikuiturunko auttaa pitämään painon järkevänä.

Tärkeimmät osat valikoitui lopulta seuraaviksi ja osa noista tuli bongattua aika edullisesti.

- Fox Float 34 FIT4 140mm performance 2016
- Manitou McLeod iskari
- Shimano 11 slx voimansiirto xt-vaihtajalla
- Vanhat Shimanon slx jarrut, jotka oli ylimääräisenä
- DT Swiss M1800 ja E1900 kiekot
- Sram GX 42 - 10 pakka (edessä 30 piikkinen)
- Schwalbe Hans Dampf ja Rock Razor Evo renkaat
+ muut tarpeelliset kilkkeet

Aivan ongelmitta ei kokoaminen lopulta sujunut ja muutamia huonoja valintoja tuli tehtyä halvempien osien kanssa, johtuen osin virheellisistä tuotetiedoista. Ainut asennusvirhe tuli pressfit keskiön kanssa, jossa muovinen keskiosa jäi huonosti paikoilleen sisään. Ei haittaa toimintaa, mutta saattaa mennä likaa helpommin sisään. Virheellinen osavalinta tuli taas headsetin kanssa, jonka ylimmäinen laakeri oli 1mm liian suuri. No tämä ongelma ratkaistiin väliaikaisesti hiomalla laakerin ulkokehää. Headset vaati muutenkin pientä virittelyä, mutta tuntuu tuo toimivan nyt vielä hyvin. Korvaava oikea setti on jo hommattu varastoon. Muuta suurempaa ongelmaa ei kokoamisessa tullut vastaan. 

Huonoja osavalintoja sen sijaan tein erityisesti satulan suhteen (Radonin tyylikäs ja halpa satula), joka ei ollenkaan sovi omalle takapuolelle. Huonoin satula, jota olen käyttänyt. Tämäkin on korjattu jo vanhalla toimivalla satulalla, joka oli kierrätetty mökkimaasturiin. Toinen huono hankinta oli Cuben halvemmat flättipolkimet, joissa oli virheelliset tiedot. Piti olla hyvää laakerointia ym, mutta todellisuudessa halvat liukulaakerit ilman tiivisteitä. Uusiksi polkimiksi valikoitu Wellgon kunnon tiivisteillä ja laakereilla varustetut mallit. 

Koko komeuden hinta jäi ensimmäisellä osasetillä alle 1700 €, mutta uusien jarrujen kanssa olisi tullut 100 € kalliimmaksi. Korvaavien osien jälkeen hinta kipuaa noin 100 €, vaikka nykyisetkin vielä toki ovat toimivia. Hissitolpan jätin vielä hankkimatta, kun sen voi halutessaan hankkia jälkikäteen. Omassa ajossa en myöskään ole varma tarjoaako riittävästi hyötyä hintaan ja painoon nähden.

Yleensä pyörän kokoaminen ei kannata, mutta tässä tapauksessa se tuli selvästi halvemmaksi. Aika vaikeaa on löytää alle 2500 € 12,5 kg täysin varusteltuna painavaa hiilikuitutäpäriä 140 mm joustovaroilla.


Pyörästä tuli lopulta kevyt ja erittäin ketterä ajettava. Vauhdin lisääntyessä vakautta tulee lisää ja Cuben lyhyt runko auttaa alamäissä. Pienillä säädöillä pääsee myös jyrkimpien mäkien kiipeämisessä siihen mihin halusinkin: vastaa lähes vanhaa jäykkäperä xc-pyörää. Mutkittelevaa polkua kumpuilevassa maastossa tuolla on ilo painella, kun taittuu mutkiin todella ketterästi, mutta meno on kuitenkin riittävän pehmeää pahemmassakin juurakossa. Takaiskarin valinta taisi lopulta olla yllättävän onnistunut, kun tämän rungon kanssa on monesti moitittu riittävän progressivisuuden puutetta iskarilta, mutta tätä ongelmaa ei McLeodin kanssa ole ollut.

Alla vielä kuva kokonaisuudesta osien kiinnityksen jälkeen. Tuon jälkeen vaihtunut polkimet Wellgoihin, kiinnitetty pienet kiinteät lokarit ja tehty yllä mainittu satulan vaihdos.

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Etujarruletku kannattaa siirtää kulkemaan haarukan jalan sisäpuolelta, niin se lakkaa olemasta risukaappari.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Tulipa toteutettua tavallaan yksi unelma eli oman pyörän kokoaminen itse valituista osista.



Onneksi olkoon. Tuo kasailu on oikein mukavaa, jos siihen löytyy hyvät tilat. Tai edes kohtuulliset.   :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> ...jos siihen löytyy hyvät tilat. Tai edes kohtuulliset.



Pari neliömetriä olohuoneen lattialta pariksi illaksi. Sellaiset tilat löytyy jokaiselta (paitsi asunnottomilta tietty).

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Pari neliömetriä olohuoneen lattialta pariksi illaksi.



Kysy siltä naiselta joka meillä asuu.  :Hymy:  Tai 2 vuotiaalta asennusapulaiselta.  

Ei vaan. Cyklon kasasin viime talvena olkkarissa. Onnistui kyllä, mutta ei se niin mukavaa ollut kuin se voisi olla.  :Vink:

----------


## BB Holland

Kun Boulder jäi maalle teki mieli ajella vakituisemminkin teräksellä. Sunn Vertikiin ryöstin Motolitet muista pyöristä kun siinä on normaalisti maantiekiekot, mutta väsäsin jonkinmoiset GG-kiekot 559-kokoon. 35-40milliset menisivät maantiekoossakin. Motolitien tilalle piti sitten löytää uudet jarrut ja ihan turhaan tilasin Promaxin Brake Extendersit, jotka joillakin harvinaisilla tavallista korkeamman säädön v-jarruilla yltävät maantiekehään. En noita osannut asentaakaan, niissä pitäisi olla mielestäni kahdet tarkasti mitoitetut ruuvit mutta mukana tuli yhdet vääränkokoiset. Tarpeettomiksi ne tekevät Bombshellit, jotka ovat ehkä paremmat  kuin Motolitet, helpommat säätää ja hinta on 50e v. 150e. Olen siirtynyt käyttämään vanhoja LX ja XT-napoja (molemmat kiekot), maantiekiekkojen Tune Prince maksoi puolihintaisenakin yhtä paljon kuin koko pyörä kiekkoja ja jarruja lukuunottamatta.

On tuossa teräksessä jotain erilaista, ensin ajattelin että Vertik on ylivoimainen mutta on tullut ajeltua vanhoilla sotaratsuillakin taas ja onpas ne kivoja. On aika monta keinoa pehmentää alumiinin kovuutta.  Jos laittais nuo toisetkin GG-kiekot (650b), Gravelkingit tuntuivat viimeksi kyllä todella mukavilta. En kyllä GG:tä tietääkseni ole ajanut. Jänskä miten erilaisia nuo maasturitiepyörät ovat.

----------


## helppo67

> ^Etujarruletku kannattaa siirtää kulkemaan haarukan jalan sisäpuolelta, niin se lakkaa olemasta risukaappari.



Tuo letku on iteasiassa vanteeseen päin kuprulla jarrusatulasta lähtiessään eli ei törrötä sivulle tuossa kohtaa. Ennen kahvaa taas ei tee toiseen suuntaan kovin isoa lenkkiä. En ole huomannut vielä mitään ongelmia, joten aion ainakin näillä näkymin jättää sen noin.

Lasitettu iso parveke ulkomatolla varustettuna on pätevä paikka pyörän kasailuun. Meinasi vain olla turhankin lämmin kasauksen aikaan.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Se on sitten vitun hienoa kun letku repee, on jarrusatulan letkureijän jengat paskana, kahva kierossa ja keulasta tuo letkunpitäjä poikki. Lisää nippusiteitä vaan ja letku sisäpuolelle kuten kaikilla muillakin on. Neste kyllä kulkee vaikka olis vähän tiukemmallakin mutkalla, kunhan ei horota yksinään irti keulan putkesta..

----------


## Jartsu88

> Kun Boulder jäi maalle teki mieli ajella vakituisemminkin teräksellä. Sunn Vertikiin ryöstin Motolitet muista pyöristä kun siinä on normaalisti maantiekiekot, mutta väsäsin jonkinmoiset GG-kiekot 559-kokoon. 35-40milliset menisivät maantiekoossakin. Motolitien tilalle piti sitten löytää uudet jarrut ja ihan turhaan tilasin Promaxin Brake Extendersit, jotka joillakin harvinaisilla tavallista korkeamman säädön v-jarruilla yltävät maantiekehään. En noita osannut asentaakaan, niissä pitäisi olla mielestäni kahdet tarkasti mitoitetut ruuvit mutta mukana tuli yhdet vääränkokoiset. Tarpeettomiksi ne tekevät Bombshellit, jotka ovat ehkä paremmat  kuin Motolitet, helpommat säätää ja hinta on 50e v. 150e. Olen siirtynyt käyttämään vanhoja LX ja XT-napoja (molemmat kiekot), maantiekiekkojen Tune Prince maksoi puolihintaisenakin yhtä paljon kuin koko pyörä kiekkoja ja jarruja lukuunottamatta.
> 
> On tuossa teräksessä jotain erilaista, ensin ajattelin että Vertik on ylivoimainen mutta on tullut ajeltua vanhoilla sotaratsuillakin taas ja onpas ne kivoja. On aika monta keinoa pehmentää alumiinin kovuutta.  Jos laittais nuo toisetkin GG-kiekot (650b), Gravelkingit tuntuivat viimeksi kyllä todella mukavilta. En kyllä GG:tä tietääkseni ole ajanut. Jänskä miten erilaisia nuo maasturitiepyörät ovat.



Todella siistit!

----------


## Samiaani

Tosta kuvasta piti tulla oikeen hienosti sommiteltu, että tossa olis pyörä ilman runkoa, mutta en sitte jaksanut. Runko puuttuu muut löytyy. Talvi/gravel/monstercross fillari haaveissa, mutta haastrena budjetti 250€ kun en haluisi tähän kauheasti enempää rahaa kiinni laittaa. Tapered keula, pressfit bb, +45mm rengastila ja levyjarrut. Ehdotuksia? Tää ei oo ostoilmotus, mutta 54,55 kokosta runkoa voi ehdotella.

Edit. Edellä mainitut osat ei pakollisia. Löytyy vaan laatikosta osat noilla spekseillä. 


Lähetetty minun EVA-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Oulunjulli

Kerta yllä Stereo, tässä toinen. Täpäriä ei pitänyt tulla koskaan kun joku vuosi sitten edellisen möin. Keväällä iski taas halu kasata jotain ja täpäriä ei ollut, eikä kuituista sellaista vielä koskaan. Kyselin kiinasta hintaa Scottien näköiselle runkolle, sellasella olis saanut jännitystäkin projektiin, mutta kattelin sitten vakavammin noita B-D runkoja.
Koska pihistely oli olennainen osa hanketta, ostin kuitenkin torilta käytetyn.
Siihen Rhythm keulaa 130mm (200€ uus), Swissin eripari vanteet mitä nyt isolla prosentilla löytyi, kiinakuituputkea ja sen semmoista.
Luulin että tämä osottautuu lyhyeksi ja korkeaksi ja suoraan myyntiin, runko 19" ja itse 182cm. Mutta kyllä se 9cm stemmilla on aivan yhtä pitkä kuin L kokoisen Beargreasen.
Ja niinku kuvasta näkyy niin yllättävänkin pää edellä asentoon tuolla pääsee, ja kyllä, penkki on tarkoituksella noin sillä se tuntuu hyvältä tolleen.
Kertakaikkisen onnistunut pyörä, mitään tunneihastumista tuo ei kyllä aiheuta, mutta kaahailurymmyytystyökaluna oikein soiva kampe. Perä ei notku mutta joustoa tuntus olevan enemmänkin kivikossa, silti toimii kaahauspätkilläkin. 
....pitäs löytää joku innostava runko (vaikka BMC!!) jonka geo olis just sama kuin tuossa tai 2cm pidempi vaaka, ja halvalla, niin vois kyllä askarrella taas.

----------


## Barracuda

> Kerta yllä Stereo, tässä toinen. Täpäriä ei pitänyt tulla koskaan kun joku vuosi sitten edellisen möin. Keväällä iski taas halu kasata jotain ja täpäriä ei ollut, eikä kuituista sellaista vielä koskaan. Kyselin kiinasta hintaa Scottien näköiselle runkolle, sellasella olis saanut jännitystäkin projektiin, mutta kattelin sitten vakavammin noita B-D runkoja.
> Koska pihistely oli olennainen osa hanketta, ostin kuitenkin torilta käytetyn.
> Siihen Rhythm keulaa 130mm (200€ uus), Swissin eripari vanteet mitä nyt isolla prosentilla löytyi, kiinakuituputkea ja sen semmoista.
> Luulin että tämä osottautuu lyhyeksi ja korkeaksi ja suoraan myyntiin, runko 19" ja itse 182cm. Mutta kyllä se 9cm stemmilla on aivan yhtä pitkä kuin L kokoisen Beargreasen.
> Ja niinku kuvasta näkyy niin yllättävänkin pää edellä asentoon tuolla pääsee, ja kyllä, penkki on tarkoituksella noin sillä se tuntuu hyvältä tolleen.
> Kertakaikkisen onnistunut pyörä, mitään tunneihastumista tuo ei kyllä aiheuta, mutta kaahailurymmyytystyökaluna oikein soiva kampe. Perä ei notku mutta joustoa tuntus olevan enemmänkin kivikossa, silti toimii kaahauspätkilläkin. 
> ....pitäs löytää joku innostava runko (vaikka BMC!!) jonka geo olis just sama kuin tuossa tai 2cm pidempi vaaka, ja halvalla, niin vois kyllä askarrella taas.



Ei näitä kiitos  :Hymy: . Jotenkin pitäisi pystyä pysymään poissa tuolta B-D:n mukamasedullisten runkojen varastosaldoilta. 
Tuo rytmikeula on kyllä hintaisekseen varsin loistava kampe.

----------


## tchegge_

Jahas, projektin aloituspalaveri.
Salsa Vayan valmistuttua neljän vuoden vääntelemisen jälkeen on taasen aika miettiä maastopyörää.

Vaihtoehtona 1 voisi yrittää kasailla pidempijoustoisen jäykkäperäisen käyttäen soveltuvin osin käytettyjen markkinoita tai alennusmyyntejä. 
Vaihtoehto 2 ostaa joko käytetty tai uusi. Oman työpaikan alan trendejä mukaillen laitetta kasaillaan sit osien saavuttua joskus 2019 syksyllä...

----------


## Ohiampuja

Kaivoin nurkista vanhan vähän käytetyn 26" täpärirungon. Ja mittailin että 27.5" kiekko voisi taakse mahtua. Noin 10 mm jäisi tilaa takahaarukkaan.

Mutta sitten eteen tulisi nykyiset 29" romppeet. Mutta mitä arvon raati sanoo, onko mitään järkeä lähteä kasaamaan sekarengastettua pyörää?

----------


## Fat Boy

Miksipä ei, jos geometria säilyy järkevänä. Saattaa olla, että satulakulma menee aika loivaksi ja kuski istuu takarenkaan päällä.  Sekarengastus olis muutoin semmoinen, jota voisi kokeilla ja onhan tuota olemassa ihan valmiinakin.

----------


## tvalve

Hei!

Olen vuosien jälkeen ottanut esille pysähdyksissä olleen Klein Rascal -projektini. Kyseessä on siis 90-luvun alun alumiinirunko, johon tulee standardi 1" ohjainlaakeri. Keskiö on tietysti tuttu prässätty kuulalaakerikeskiö - joka toki oli täysin rikki. 

*Tässä vaiheessa olen päättänyt:*

Tilaan Saksasta (https://reset-racing.de) Kleiniin sopivan keskiönToinen vaihtoehto olisi ollut tietysti Phil Woodin vastaava tuote, mutta $$$$$En lähetä runkoa jälleenmaalattavaksi alkuperäiseen malliin, vaan tyydyn kotimaiseen perusratkaisuunjäykkä keula 

*Vielä en ole päättänyt seuraavia asioita:*
GPX vaiko Octalink?eteen vannejarru, vaiko levy?Etuvaihtajalla vaiko ilman?Muut osat?en ole vielä päättänyt minkä jäykän keulan hankin 

Kuvia seuraa myöhemmässä vaiheessa....

----------


## sak

Siinäpä roikkuu Kona Honzo mk1(2012).
Ollut itsellä uudesta asti.
Mietinnässä on mitä sille tekisi.

Vaihtoehto 1:
Entisöinti, kaikki alkuperäiset osat löytyy, joskin ovat jo vähän väsyneet. tanko, satula ja tuppeja, sekä ketjunohuri uupuu. 
Mutta ehkä ei ole vielä sen aika, vaikka viiden vuoden päästä...

Vaihtoehto 2:
Modernisoitu traili/enska, järeämmillä osilla. Esim. Yari 130-140 keulille, n.30id kiekot. Joku 1*11 vaihteet. Dropperi.

Vaihtoehto 3:
Xc style, keulaksi joku rimpula Sid tai Reba, tai 32 Fox 100-120mm joustolla. Noin 1500 grammaset kiekot. Jäykkä tolppa.
Vaihteet 1*11 tai sinkula.
Tässä nyt ei ehkä ole järkeä kun runko on painavahko, mutta tälläinen puuttuu.

Viimesimmäksi pyörä on ollut arkiajossa/kärrynveto pyöränä, ja jotta että se pääsisi arvoiseensa käyttöön niin nyt syksyllä sen korvasi Onone inbred 29. 
(Joka on ihan asiallisen tuntuinen runko, pitäs viiä mehtään testiin)



Jaahas, Kuvan lataaminen ei näköjää onnistu.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GrafZeppelin

Pidempään on jo ollut harkinnassa crossarin päivitys levyjarrulliseen malliin. Asiaa tarkemmin tutkittuani totesin tuollaisen gravel-pyörän sopivan omiin ajoihini paremmin ja jos jotain retkeilyäkin tulisi taas tehtyä niin saisi sitten laukkua ja lokaria kiinni paremmin kuin crossariin. Vajaa kuukausi sitten tuli bongattua Planet X:n halpistitaania, joka vaikutti toimivalta ja parin viikon pähkäilyn jälkeen runko meni tilaukseen. Nyt se sitten saapui, niin samalla voi polkaista uuden projektin vauhtiin. 9kg alitus tavoitteena.

----------


## jakkok

Jouluksi jotain punaisen suuntaan vivahtavaa...

Nyt saa jännätä että löytääkö Oulun alueelta sopivaa ohjainlaakeria ennen joulua.

j

----------


## jakkok

Joko sattui semmoinen osa tai sitten tarjonta on aiempaa laajempaa. Lähes joka liike vastasi kyselyyn ohjainlaalerista että löytyy hyllystä.
Sopivasti seuraavalle päivälle tuli loput hilppeet.



j

----------


## GrafZeppelin

Projekti seisoo edelleen jäähyllä. Tarjouslaarista haalitun hydraulisen jarrukahvan letku osoittautui liian lyhyeksi, eikä joulukauden hidastama posteljooni ole vielä kiikuttanut uutta tilalle. Kaikki muut osat olisivatkin valmiina odottamassa.

----------


## sak

Eipä ole homma täälläkään edennyt, fiilistelyä ja tuumailua lukuun ottamatta.
Vähän on ahdas takahaarukka, wtb:n 2,3" mahtuu mutta tiukassa kurvissa saattaa päristä runkoon.

Lähetetty minun Pixel laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## sak

> Eipä ole homma täälläkään edennyt, fiilistelyä ja tuumailua lukuun ottamatta.
> Vähän on ahdas takahaarukka, wtb:n 2,3" mahtuu mutta tiukassa kurvissa saattaa päristä runkoon.
> 
> Lähetetty minun Pixel laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Tulin tallille pesemään auton sekä korjaamaan siitä peräkontin...
Kummasti vaan tuo fillari jostain änkäyty käsiin

Lähetetty minun Pixel laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Tukkasotka

> Projekti seisoo edelleen jäähyllä. Tarjouslaarista haalitun hydraulisen jarrukahvan letku osoittautui liian lyhyeksi, eikä joulukauden hidastama posteljooni ole vielä kiikuttanut uutta tilalle. Kaikki muut osat olisivatkin valmiina odottamassa.



Hieno! I like it, I like it a lot.

----------


## Nipa5

Tällainen "Raggi" kehitteillä. 27.5 icespiikkerit mahtuu eteen hyvin, taakse nippanappa: nelisen milliä reunanappulan kulman ja alahaarukan välissä. 

Lähetetty minun STF-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## stumpe

Nyt on komeeta!^

Viimeistely ollut vähän niin ja näin Puolan poikien rungoissa mitä muutama ollut, mites RAG?

----------


## ärjy

Colnago Prestige



Griswold 38mm ei mahdu mitenkään taakse, joten nyt siellä on W240 32mm.

Alunperin satulatolpaksi oli hankittu 3T Zero25, mutta sen kiinnitysmekanismi oli niin ankea, että satula ei sopinut siihen kunnolla ja piti kovaa nitinää. Ylikiristin sitten kiinnityspultin ja hajotin koko mekanismin.

----------


## Aakoo

^Hieno Colnago! Kiva nähdä välillä Campankin osia pyörässä kiinni.

----------


## JackOja

^^ on pirteä ja hieno. Onko noi renkaat Griswoldit vai jotain muuta?

----------


## Vivve

Sibbo odottelee vielä osia. Täytynee sittenkin tehdä tästä talven ajaksi sinkula suoralla tangolla.

----------


## ärjy

> Onko noi renkaat Griswoldit vai jotain muuta?



Kuvassa on edessä on Griswold ja takana W240 32 millisenä.

----------


## Nipa5

Eka lenkki takana Ragilla. Mukavaa touhua! Sramin toimintalogiikka oudoksutti aluksi Campan miestä, mutta alkoihan tuo sujumaan. Joku kysyi viimeistelystä. Rouheet on hitsisaumat (Gdanskin telakalta?) mutta ei ainakaan tässä runkoyksilössä ole mitään kesken jäänyt.

Lähetetty minun STF-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Vivve

Sibbo tuli valmiiks

Runko: Pelago Sibbo
Keula: Surly Disc Trucker
Kiekot: Hope 20five
Voimansiirto: SS 42-18

----------


## kauris

Kuva olis kiva.
Okei, näen että olet yrittänyt liittää kuvan kun testasin lainata viestiäsi mutta se ei siis näy.

----------


## JackOja

^hyvinhän toi näkyy.

----------


## LJL

> ^hyvinhän toi näkyy.



Kun se ei näy, niin se ei näy

----------


## JK-

> Kun se ei näy, niin se ei näy



Tapatalkilla näkyy, selaimella ei

Lähetetty minun Mi A1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JackOja

Mä nään kummallakin.

----------


## Vivve

Näkyykö nyt?

----------


## MRe

^Khyl.....

----------


## JackOja

Kumpikin näkyy, eka on parempi. Laita se googlelinkin sijaan @ kuvanjako.fi tai pic.useful.net.

----------


## SSGT-92

Eipä näy Vivve:n Sibbo enää , aamupäiväl kyl näky selaimella.
 Juu ,nyt taas näkyy.

----------


## JackOja

Toistan itseäni, mutta hyvinhän se edelleenkin näkyy. Selaimella ja Tapatalkilla.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Mitä/mistä liimaa ketjunsuojaan/pohjalevyyn maastofillarissa, pyörä tulossa maalauksesta eli semmosta liimaa ettei vahingoita maalipintaa millään tavalla. Toki on kova lakka päällä. Lämmittämällä lähti tehtaan liimat hyvin ja ihan sormilla lähti loput nätisti pinnasta.

----------


## Iglumies

3M VHB 2-puoliteippi.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Tavoittaisikohan täältä tekijää.. mulla ois tuossa Pole Taiga, johon menee 235mm pitkä 12mm läpiakseli taakse, ja akselin toiseen päähän pitäisi saada kiristys sekä tappi johon kiinnittää peräkärry. Robert Axle Project tekee korkeintaan 229mm pitkiä akseleita. Kaupallista tuotetta siis ei saa yhtään mistään. Onkohan tuollainen koneistettavissa?

----------


## Moska

Varmasti on tehtävissä, kun vaan löytyy sorvi, kierrepakka ja mieluista värkkiä, mistä tehdä. 
Ammattikoulu?

----------


## JJOKE

2018 vuoden Taigan akselin juuri mittasin ja sain pituudeksi 229mm. Kierrekampaa ei ollut, mutta nousu ilmeisesti 1.5mm.

Tulin siihen tulokseen että tämän pitäisi passata:

https://robertaxleproject.com/shop/1...mount-trailer/

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Fat Boy

Ei tartte edes kierrepakkaa. Sorvi ja materiaali riittää. Sorveja on vähän joka puolella, tälläkin foorumilla varmasti liuta porukkaa, jotka joko omistaa moisen tai lähipiiristä löytyy tekijä. Mut ammattikoulu on kyllä hyvä vaihtoehto.

----------


## kervelo

Uusin projekti alkaa olla siinä vaiheessa, että pääsee jo ottamaan ensimmäisiä kuvia.

2018 mallin Cervelo R3 disc, Campagnolon Chorus disc -osat ja Bora onet. Kokonaisuuden paino vector 3 -polkimilla 7,55 kg.

----------


## MRe

Aloittelin eilen uusinta fillariprojektia purkamalla pyörän kaikista osista ja olo oli kuin vanhan talon kunnostajalla. Koko ajan tuli kaikenlaisia pieniä ylläreitä, vaikka mitään kosteusvaurioon verrattavaa ei olekaan (vielä) löytynyt.

Tyyliin:
- stongaa lyhennetty ja onnistuttu jostain syystä saamaan päät tuhannen vinoon. Ja jätetty viimeistelemättä. No, stonga on menossa muutenkin vaihtoon
- ketjut oli öljytty niin, että nykyisellä barrelihinnalla saanen pyörän hankintahinnan korkoineen takaisin
- tästä johtuen takavaihtaja myös "hyvässä rasvassa"
- takapakka löysällä -> kunnon jäljet vapaarattaan rungossa, hyvä että sai pakan irti
- letkujen reititys ns. mielenkiintoinen, josta johtuen takajarruletku nyt sitten liian lyhyt oikeaa reititystä varten
- Reverbin letku vaihtokunnossa. Ulkoinen reititys, vedän tilalle stealthin, mutta ei tuosta vanhasta mitään rahaa saa
- etujarrusatulassa mahdollisesti ylempi kiinnityspultti vedetty väärille jengoille. Onneksi välissä adapteri, joten selvitään pikkurahalla
- etukiekon venttiili jumissa, voi korjaantua sielun vaihdolla. Tosin kiekot on menossa vaihtoon joka tapauksessa

Mut joo, uskon kuitenkin että kyllä tuosta vielä pyörä tulee.

----------


## Jukka

Itsellä menossa kolmas projekti puolentoista vuoden sisään.

Viime kesänä innostuin maastopyöräilystä taas kunnolla pienen tauon jälkeen ja täysjäykkä Longitude alkoi osoittaa rajoitteitaan  kovemmassa juurakkojumpassa tai sitten sitä on vaan tulossa vanhaksi, kun ei paikat kestä montaa tuntia tuolla rymistelyä... Lääkkeeksi vaivaan löytyi onneksi koeajojen jälkeen Larun Pyörästä Santa Cruzin Hightower runkosetti. Alunperin ajattelin laittaa tämän ajokuntoon vasta keväällä, mutta eihän sitä taas malttanut odottaa.  :Vink: 

Pakettejakin alkoi valumaan kotiin kiihtyvällä tahdilla, osin kiitos Black Fridayn tarjouksien.


Voimansiirtoon GX Eaglea, jarruiksi Shimano XT:t. Renkaiksi Hans Dampf / Ground Control möyryämiseen ja Vittorian Mezcal ja Barzo nopeammille lenkeille:




Tangoksi Santa Cruzin 780 mm hiilaritanko ja hissitolpaksi Cranbrothersin Highline:




Runkoa suojasin 3M:n 84848 kalvolla, tuota löytyi mukavasti Taperoll nimisestä myymälästä Helsingistä työpaikan vierestä. Myös Inviseframen mallikohtainen suojasarja kävi mielessä, mutta pelkäsin sen asennuksen työmäärää, ehkä turhaan. Sitäkin muuten löytyy nykyään Larun Pyörästä...





Keulaksi tuli Rockshockin 140 mm Pike RCT3, johon hommasin pyörän värikoodien mukaiset tarrat Ruotsista Slick Graphics nimisestä puljusta. Koodit sain Santa Cruzilta sähköpostilla päiväss, hyvää palvelua heiltä.




Kevyempään käyttöön tuli kiekoiksi Slowbuild-nimisestä kaupasta setti, jossa on Newmen a.x.25 aluvanteet ja DT Swissin 350 navat. Painoa kiekoilla on 1544 grammaa teippien kanssa (ilman venttiileitä ja akseleita tämä). Pitää kyllä hommata rymistelykiekot vielä keväällä, luultavasti 27.5+ kokoisina...










Vielä on hiukan tehtävää, kunhan löytäisi aikaa jostain. Ajattelin tarkistaa vielä myös linkuston rasvauksen ja kaikkien pulttien momentit ennen kovaa ajoa. 

On kyllä ollut taas todella mukava projekti, aina speksauksesta kasaamiseen. Ei tämäkään varmaan viimeiseksi jää, nyt on mielessä jo Longituden päivittäminen johonkin Hightowerin kanssa samoilla akselityypeillä olevaan 27.5+ etujousitettuun, saisi hyödynnettyä kaksia kiekkoja molemmissa peleissä. Tuohon vielä lisäksi jäykkä keula talvi- ja retkihommia varten. Uusia pyöriä ei kuulemma meille oikein enää mahdu, niin pitää varmaan aloittaa päivityskierros, pelottavan koukuttavaa touhua...

----------


## MRe

^Nätti on. Ja varmasti halpa...  :Leveä hymy: 

Mut joo, mun piti tuo nykyinen projekti pitää pari kuukautta myyjällä seisomassa, kunnes sain järjestymään itselle verstastilan. Kysymysmerkkinä hieman, että miten se viides pyörä oikein mahtuu 3 neliön varastoon. Siis viides mun pyörä + muun perheen fillarit... sitä mukaa kun lapset on muuttaneet pois, on mun pyörien määrä vain lisääntynyt.

----------


## Jukka

Tälleen kun osista kasaa, niin on halutessaan helpompi olla seuraamatta kokonaiskustannuksia.  :Sarkastinen:  Ei tuo nyt enempää onneksi tullut maksamaan, kuin suunnilleen vastaava tehtaan kokoonpano, painoa tuli vain noin kilo vähemmän. "Lopullinen" paino tulee muuten olemaan n. 11.8-12.1 kg renkaista riippuen (ilman polkimia, mutta tuolla hissitolpalla).

Kerro, jos keksit hyvän tavan saada viisi pyörää 3 neliön varastoon. Meilläkin alkaa suunnilleen vastaavan kokoinen varasto olemaan aika tukossa, täytyy keväällä yrittää järjestää uudelleen. Nyt siellä on kolme kokonaista pyörää, vaimon pyörä talven ajaksi runkoon riusuttuna seinällä + pojan pari pikkupyörää muiden roinien lisäksi...

----------


## kauris

Ei vitsit miten siistiä tuollaista olisi kasailla. Esteenä itsellä tuo hinta. Pysyikö edes nelosella alkavassa luvussa lopputulos, ei tainnut ainakaan sen jälkeen jos vielä ne toiset kiekot ym hankit. 
Cruzien rungot on kyllä tosi hyvännäköisiä omaan silmään. Tuo putkien muoto ja muotoilu sekä viimeistellyt yksityiskohdat ja maali ja lakka.
Hightoweria itsekin mietin aikanaan mutta tein budjettiratkaisun ja ostin alurungolla valmiin Saksapaketin. Canyonin siis  :Hymy:

----------


## Jukka

> Ei vitsit miten siistiä tuollaista olisi kasailla. Esteenä itsellä tuo hinta. Pysyikö edes nelosella alkavassa luvussa lopputulos, ei tainnut ainakaan sen jälkeen jos vielä ne toiset kiekot ym hankit. 
> Cruzien rungot on kyllä tosi hyvännäköisiä omaan silmään. Tuo putkien muoto ja muotoilu sekä viimeistellyt yksityiskohdat ja maali ja lakka.
> Hightoweria itsekin mietin aikanaan mutta tein budjettiratkaisun ja ostin alurungolla valmiin Saksapaketin. Canyonin siis




Taisi mennä ihan pikkaisen vitosella alkavaksi, kun kaiken tuohon tähän asti menneen huomioi...

On kyllä laadukkaan oloinen runko näin päällisin puolin, toivottavasti kestää kunnolla käyttöäkin. Koeajo kyllä vakuutti ajo-ominaisuuksista.

----------


## Pyöräilevä Hullu

Vähän miettinyt gravel grinderin rakentamista kun itseä miellyttävää kokonaisuutta ei tunnu löytyvän. Olisin kysellyt alan harrastajilta suuntaa antavaa arviota, mitä tuollaisen kasaaminen tulisi maksamaan. 1x vaihteisto tulossa kun olen sen kokenut mieluisimmaksi muissa pyörissänikin ja lisäksi minimissään 2.1" renkaat ja hydrauliset levyjarrut. Mitä nyt vähän etukäteen katselin hintoja, niin:

-Apex 1 osasarja (kammet ja kaikki) 600€
-Kiekot ja renkaat 650B 300-400€
-Satula, tolppa, ohjaustanko, stemmi ja polkimet yhteensä 150-200€
-Runko 400-700€

Eli pyörä tulis maksamaan laskelmieni mukaan minimissään 1500€, vai onkohan jotain keinoa saada pyörää vielä edullisemmaksi ja oonkohan unohtanut jotain oleellista arvokkaampaa vielä laskea mukaan? Onko nuo osasarjat tosissaan noin kalliita tai onko noita koskaan tarjouksessa (Apex, 105 R7000, Tiagra 4700)? Kasauksen tekisin itse ja osat mahdollista etsiä tarjouksista ajan kanssa..

----------


## arctic biker

https://road.cc/content/review/21431...remax-road-bar ,https://eu.ritcheylogic.com/eu_en/bi...omax-handlebar
 Mullon nuo molemmat ,tosin Venture Comptasoisena. Venturea kyllä kehun, tykkään.

----------


## MRe

> Kerro, jos keksit hyvän tavan saada viisi pyörää 3 neliön varastoon. Meilläkin alkaa suunnilleen vastaavan kokoinen varasto olemaan aika tukossa, täytyy keväällä yrittää järjestää uudelleen. Nyt siellä on kolme kokonaista pyörää, vaimon pyörä talven ajaksi runkoon riusuttuna seinällä + pojan pari pikkupyörää muiden roinien lisäksi...



Taas tuli valehdeltua... varasto on 4 neliötä (225 x 180, l x s). Siellä on siis nyt 5 aikuisten fillaria, joista 2 käyttökuntoisia. Sen lisäksi täyskorkea jää-viileäkaappi, 3 lumilautaa ja 6 paria pujottelusuksia sekä 3 settiä golfmailoja kaiken muun sälän, kuten mattojen, keskellä. Viime kesänä rakensin hyllyt niin, että pyörät saa sinne limittäin tuon 220 cm puitteissa. Eli alin hylly on niin korkealla, että 29" rengas mahtuu sen alle. Näin siellä oli kesällä 4 käyttökuntoista pyörää koko ajan. Ja nyt sitten pitäisi jotenkin katsoa että sinne saa sen viidennen käyttökuntoisen. Tai sitten alan pitää yhtää fillaria verstaalla "levossa".

Fillarit on siis lattialla ihan normisti lomittain.

Ja on mulla keino myös siihen, miten fillariprojektin kustannukset saa pidettyä max. 2.5 k€:ssä. Itse lopetan laskemisen aina siinä vaiheessa... Itse kasatussa on parasta se, kun se on itse kasattu. Huoltaminen on sen jälkeen niin paljon helpompaa, kun tietää miten asiat on tehty.

----------


## JackOja

> ... mitä tuollaisen kasaaminen tulisi maksamaan.



Ihan riippuu siitä minkä rungon ostat ja mitä palikoita siihen ripustat.





> .... onkohan jotain keinoa saada pyörää vielä edullisemmaksi



Jos halpuus on ykkösprioriteetti itse kasaaminen ei pääsääntöisesti ole ketterin tapa saavuttaa sitä.





> ... Onko nuo osasarjat tosissaan noin kalliita tai onko noita koskaan tarjouksessa .....



Onhan ne ja onhan ne.

----------


## MRe

^Halvimmalla voisi päästä ostamalla rungon A ja pyörän B, B:stä sitten siirtää osat A:han ja myy sen rungon... Mutta tosiaan itse kasaaminen ei ole välttämättä se halvin tapa tehdä pyörää. Etenkin jos haluaa vähänkin muunlaista kuin sellaista mikä tulee kun kaivelee romulootan pohjia. Jo pelkästään keula maksaa helposti 600-1000 EUR välillä, takaiskari 400. Siihen sitten kuudensadan kiekot ja tonnin runko, niin alkaa olemaan budjetin pohja tiedossa. 90% valmis fillari vaatii sitten vielä helposti 20% budjetista, että ollaan ajossa.

----------


## Isä nitro

> Vähän miettinyt gravel grinderin rakentamista kun itseä miellyttävää kokonaisuutta ei tunnu löytyvän. Olisin kysellyt alan harrastajilta suuntaa antavaa arviota, mitä tuollaisen kasaaminen tulisi maksamaan. 1x vaihteisto tulossa kun olen sen kokenut mieluisimmaksi muissa pyörissänikin ja lisäksi minimissään 2.1" renkaat ja hydrauliset levyjarrut...



Minäkin mietin ihan samaa  ja ostin sekä kasasin jo: Kinesis Tripster rungon hankin tarjouksesta ja serkku osti itselleen Planet Xstä/On-onesta London roadin, josta Rivalin 1x11-setti minulle ja hänelle vaihdossa minun vanhat 105t. Eli yksi vaihtoehto on tällainen osien vaihtelu tuttujen/sukulaisten/palstalaisten kanssa. Aina ei tietenkään osu kohdalle. 

Minun ja serkkupojan välisten osavaihtojen järkevyys perustuu osaltaan siihen, että tuo Planet X myy valmiita (ja ihan riittävän hyviä) kokonaisia pyöriä järjettömän halvalla. SRAMit maksaa erikseen ostettuna maltaita ja välillä tuntuu, että niitä ei ole edes tarjolla.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Kanuuna

> Jo pelkästään keula maksaa helposti 600-1000 EUR välillä, takaiskari 400. Siihen sitten kuudensadan kiekot ja tonnin runko, niin alkaa olemaan budjetin pohja tiedossa.



Toisaalta esim. DT:n kiekkoja, Rokkareita ja Foxeja on vähän väliä pilkkahinnalla RCZ:ssa. Toki odottavan aika on pitkä ja kiireeseen ei kyseistä puljua suositella, mutta vuoden päähän rakentavalla pitäisin RCZ:aa hyvänä vaihtoehtona bongailla tarjouksia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jami2003

Joo jos pyöräprojektin haluaa tehdä edes joten kuten edullisesti (vs sama valmiina pyöränä) niin ajan kanssa pitää katsella tarjouksia ja fillaritoria. Tällä hetkellä läski projekti "työalla" johon rungon ostin pari vuotta sitten alennus laarista, kiekot löytyi käytettynä muutama kuukausi sitten ja keulan pari viikkoa sitten taas alennus laarista. Nyt alkaa olla perus osat haalittua ja voisi siirtyä nopeampaan tempoon. Voimansiirrossa en viitsi yleensä käyttää käytettyjä osia ellei sitten jostain omasta pyörästä löydy "uuden karheaa" osaa luovutettavaksi. Pikku kilkkeet löytyy monesti omasta miljoona laatikosta. Eli pyörien rakentelu on ihan oma erillinen harrastus. 

Varsinkin pyörää ei kannata alkaa rakentamaan jos sellaista pyörää haluaa heti ajoon.

----------


## MRe

^Sitten kun ikä kohta alkaa kutosella, aletaan olemaan tilanteessa, että kymmenen vuoden fillariprojekti on syytä vaihtaa johonkin muuhun kulkupeliin. Mutta näinhän se on. Fätin sain pari vuotta sitten kasattua melko edullisesti kun fillaritorilta sattui osia sopivasti myyntiin.

Stemmejä, stongia ja polkimia mulla löytyy miljoonalaatikosta, ehkä joku keskiökin. Muiden osalta joutuu ostolaidalle.

----------


## Vivve

Tästä alkaa uus proju https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/.../rp-prod138741

----------


## PatilZ

Hyviä pointteja edellä. Ikää tulee huhtikuussa mittariin 55 ja perussairaudet on sitä luokkaa, että ikuisuusprojektia tai edes 10 vuoden projektia ei kannata ottaa. Otan siis nopeasti rakentuvan projektin tarkoituksena, että tsygä on käytössä Espoon B200:lla joka ajetaan syntymäpäivänäni.  Eli yusi projekti käyntiin, jossa tarkoituksena on rakentaa itselle pitkien lenkkien, pienimuotoisten fillariretkien & brevettien tsygä, jolla myös työmatkat sujuisi. Tässä lähtökohdat:

Uusi osasarja: https://www.bike-components.de/en/SR...penset-p69927/ Tilattu. 
Hemmetin helppo asennettava, sähköä. Pitää vielä tilata vara-akku, jonka voi ottaa mukaan pisimmille lenkeille. Jarruiksi löytyy varastosta Dura Ace 9000 -sarjan pysäyttimet. Voi olla, että ei ole ihan kokonainen vaan on joutunut luovuttamaan osia pois. Hankitaan tarvittaessa puuttuvat osat. Kammet voisi olla 50/34. Yhdet sellaiset löytyy nelikanttikeskiölle - olikohan ne jotkut vanhat FSA:t. Nelikanttikeskiöt ei paljoa maksa. Vai laitanko varastossa myös lojuvan Fulcrumin hiilikuituisen 53/39 Campan UT-laakereille? Ääh. Ei. Uudet? Ehkä. Halvat ja hyvät kumminkin. F-torilta voisi löytyä, mutta halvat pitää olla, koska osasarjaan meni melkoisesti rahaa. 

Vanha runko varastosta käyttöön. Bianchi Infinito vm. 2009 on nähnyt paljon kilometrejä ja lisää tulee. Tämä on äärettömän hyvä ja mukava leppoisan geometrian runko, jonka ostin runkosettinä Hollannista joulukuussa 2009. Halvalla. Muistaakseni takavaihtajan korvake pitää uusia. Pitäiskö maalata / maalauttaa uudestaan, ettei projekti olisi liian yksinkertainen? Pitääkö jotain tehdä noille vaijerien läpivientiaukoille? Siis tukkia?

Tankoja, stemmejä, satuloita ja tolppia on varastossa liikaakin, joten sieltä nostetaan käyttöön parhaat palat. 3T:n hiilaritolppa on muistaakseni oikeaa kokoa. Tanko ja stemmi amuliinia. Satulaksi Sellen SLR, josta ahteri tykkää - parikin eri versiota löytyy varastosta. 

Kiekkoja löytyy varastosta liikaakin. Tähän voisi asentaa FFWD F5R:t, mutta ensin pitäisi vaihtaa takanapa. Vapaaratas on loppu ja eikä se ole 11sp yhteensopiva. Löytyy tuolta käyttämättömät Shimanon tubeles kiekotkin. Ja käytetyt, mutta ajokuntoiset, Campan Neutronit ja Zondat. Näistä vapaarattaan vaihdolla saisi pomminvarmat hyvät peruskiekot. 

Varaston uumenista kaivetaan Carradicen Bagman QR -teline ja siihen laukku (mikähän se oli? Barley? Pendle? Ei muista. Muistaakseni Barley se ei ollut vaan vähän isompi), jossa kulkee kauniiden kesäöiden majoite (rankinen), vaihtovaatetta ja tarvikkeita sekä sen päällä ohut pieneen tilaan pakkautuva kesämakuupussi.  Tankolaukkukin löytyy, joka on saman firman zipped roll. Sitten SUP:n geelilaukku, joka on hemmetin hyvä esim. puhelimelle ja avaimille. 

Mittarina lähtee mukaan Garmin Edge 520, jonka akunkesto voisi olla parempi. Stemmikiinnitys, koska tankolaukku. Wattimittaukseen Favero Bepro polkimet (tai jos ihmeenkaupalla IQ2 joskus kotiutuu niin se + Speedplayn polkimet). Valoja löytyy erilaisia ja tässä kohtaa ehkä paristokäyttöiset? Nämäkin jossain vaiheessa virtaa - kuten puhelin. ABC:llä lataa puhelinta ja Garminia, mutta mites muut. Varmaan joutuu virtapankin hankkimaan. 

Tällainen nopea projekti.

----------


## VesaP

^Jos pitkänmatkanpyörää halajat niin laita siihen dynamonapa mistä saat virtaa. Mikään ei ole vittumaisempaa kuin aatella ajaessa että X minuutin päästä mun powerbankkikin tyhjenee ja teknomusan kuuntelu 4G:lla tyssää kun puhelimesta loppuu virta. Dynamonavalla sulla loppuu virta ittestäs ennemmin kuin dynamosta. Mkpaa hajottas tosin dynamon varmaan ensin ennenkuin mies hyytyisi. Me kuolevaiset ollaan sit erikseen.

----------


## kuovipolku

(1) Maalauta ihmeessä.. Uusi ja uniikki "colorway" on ehdottomasti hintansa arvoinen.

(2) Mä taas kummastelen miten ja milloin Selle Italiasta tuli pelkkä Selle - ja onko se pelkästään meikäläinen tapa? 

(3) Garmin Edge 520:een voi laittaa tai laitattaa uuden akun, siihen on olemassa oma kittikin. Jos 520:n yksinkertaisuuteen ja luotettavuuteen (moneen uudempaan ja kehittyneempään laitteeseen verrattuna) on kovasti mieltynyt, kannattaa varmasti, vaikkei ehkä muuten.

(4) Jaksan aina ihmetellä sitä miten me ihmiset olemme erilaisia: yhdelle kuviteltavissa olevalle fillariharrastajalle kertyy varastoon pyöräkamaa niin että niistä voisi koska tahansa rakentaa uuden pyörän ja silti jäisi tavaraa enemmän kuin toiselle harrastajalle joka on tehnyt samat hankinnat samaan tahtiin, mutta jonka ajattelutapaan kuuluu ja luonteeseen sopii että kaikki ylimääräinen tai kulloinkin tarpeeton myydään heti pois. On selvää kumpi on paremmassa asemassa kun tämäntyyppinen pyöräprojekti käynnistyy...

(5) Vanhenevan miehen elämän hienouksiin kuuluu syvenevä ymmärrys siitä ettei kaikki jatku ja että kaikella on aikansa. Se antaa mahdollisuuden nauttia asioista ehkä vielä enemmän kuin muutoin - joten tehkäämme niin! Onnea ja menestystä pyöräprojektille ja antoisia pyöräilyvuosia, oli niitä edessä sitten lukuisampia kuin osaa toivoakaan tai vähemmän kuin toivoisi!

----------


## kervelo

Aika monta pyörää on tullut rakennettua sen jälkeen, kun tämän ketjun perustin.  :Hymy:  Minulle noissa pyöräprojekteissa on aina ollut pääideana se, että haluamaani pyörää ei ole ollut missään valmiina myynnissä: Campagnolon osilla ei kovin moni valmistaja pyöriä myy. Jos projektin tarkoituksena on rakentaa pyörä käyttäen yleisemmin tarjolla olevia osia, kustannusten kannalta on usein edullisempaa ostaa projektin pohjaksi joku valmis pyörä, jota sitten tuunaa oman maun mukaiseksi.

----------


## Jyrka

Moro
Ajattelin jakaa omat toilailuni pyöräprojektini suhteen muidenkin ihmeteltäväksi. Muutama vuosi on tullut ajeltua Fatbikeillä ja vuosittain sekin vehje on alla vaihtunut. Pieniä tuunauksia on tullut niihin tehtyä, jotain rengas/vanne/vaihteisto tuunausta ja tulevaa kesää ajatellen ajattelin aloittaa jäykkäperähillarin rakentelun. 

Kantava ajatus oli kavella internetin ihmeellisestä maailmasta osat palanen kerrallaan hyödyntäen poistomyyntejä ja erikoistarjouksia. 

Rungoksi valikoitui Olympian CSL-X TWO 27.5" hiilikuiturunko L-koossa. Hieman jännitti laadun suhteen, mutta osoittautui hyvin viimeistellyksi ja laadukkaaksi rungoksi. Malli on muutaman vuoden "ikäinen", mutta hyvin moderni geometrialtaan lukuunottamatta 142mm levyistä perää. Tähän asti kaikki ok  :Vink: 

Keulaksi hain kevyttä ja laadukasta vaihtoehtoa ja satuin törmäämään mielestäni hyvän hintaiseen keulaan Rockshock RS-1 100 mm x-loc (tuollainen DTSwiss XR1501 predective steering napainen vanne + Continental Mountain King kumi löytyi ennestään). Tilausta sisään ja nyt kun keulan speksit oli selvillä niin etsimään headsettiä runkoon.

Headsetin pohdinta näin noviisille oli yksi seikkailu ja päädyin arvaileen, että 1/8"-1.5" ZS44/ZS56 tyyppinen pitäisi pyörään sopia, no eipä se sitten huolimattoman mittauksen johdosta sopinutkaan kun alapään olisi pitänyt olla ZS55  :Vink: . Panee miettimään, että mitähän pyörävalmistajat ovat miettineet näitä mitoituksia tehdessään, varmaan vain itseään  :Vink:  Noh yläpää tästä poistotuotteena tilatusta setistä sopi ja alapää tuli haettua sitten paikallisesta kivijalasta, kiitos Pyörä-Suvalan Petterille.

Keula saapui ja tietysti vauhdilla asenteleen settiä paikoilleen. Keula sopi hyvin jopa värimaailmaa myöten, mutta seuraavana ihmetystä herätti tuo hydraulinen keulanlukituksen toiminta. Tuossa on siis X-Loc joka on suunniteltu täpäreihin siten, että siinä lukitsimessa on kaksi iskaria kytkettynä. Yritin/yritän ymmärtää, että saako tuon X-Locin toimimaan vain etuiskarille tai että mikä on järkevin tapa fiksata asia (uusi one-loc säädin, uudet sisuskalut nykysäätimeen jotain muuta mitä), mutta tämä on vaiheessa. Tämäkin edullinen hankinta taitaa tulla hintoihinsa  :Vink: 

Samalla huomasin, että tuo Contin kumissa ei pysy tubelessina ilma sisällä, litkua lisää pyörittelyä ja hämmästelyä. Ei vain pysy niin ei pysy, hämmästely tämän ympärillä jatkuu.

Sitten kampisarjan kimppuun, haussa kuitukammet ja fillariin sopiva BB. Mittailuni ja tutkailuni perusteella päädyin siihen, että tuohon pitäisi sopia pressfit BB92 tyyppinen ratkaisu ja tarkempi malli täytyisi yrittää sovittaa kun tiedän millaiset kammet fillariin tulee. Aikani jaakobin painia käytyäni, päädyin poistotarjoukseen Sramin X0 kammista ja onneksi huomasin niiden tarvitsevan GXP tyyppisen BB:n ja ketjulinjakin pitäisi olla rungolle sopiva. Tämä hankinta ilmeisesti onnistui kerralla, kun palikat istuivat paikoilleen ja kammetkin pyörii (ainakin vielä olen siinä harhauskossa). Tämä vaihe näin kirjoitettuna kuulostaa helpolta, mutta otti minulta eniten aikaa kampi ja BB vaihtoehtoja ihmetellessä.

Takavanne (DTSwiss M1700 boost olisi, tarttis junailla vain ne 142 mm adapterit jostain, kiinnostaako ketään vaihtaa omastaan 142:t boosteihin? Shimpan vapaaratas). Sekä tähän liittyen myös 12x142 taka-akseli puuttuu (ei tullut rungon mukana). Taka-akselihommelikin taitaa olla paikka, jossa on helppo erehtyä. Pitäis kierretyyypi ja pituus ostata arvata ja joku pelotteli että 142mm on eri pituisiakin. Tarkoittikohan juuri kierteen mittaan, en tiiä. 

Jarrut on asentamista vailla (lasten pyörästä pöllin XT:t, mutta niissä on liian lyhyet letkut, joten letkuja ja nippoja joutuu osteleen). Jarrulevyiksi tilasin maguran levyt ja kuulin tuttavalta, että ne ovat kuulemma normaalia paksummat, joten voi tulla Shimpan kanssa haasteita, no tämäkin jää nähtäväksi  :Vink: 

Answerin ProTaper Carbon tanko on tulossa 60 mm stemmillä (ajoasento on arvoitus, joten siksi hankin muutaman euron stemmin jotta pääsee alkuun), L-koko hieman yläkanttiin minulle, joten tuo lyhempi stemmi voinee toimia jos ei ajoltaan mene vikuraksi.

Shimpan 11-42 takapakka on jo olemassa, vaihteisto puuttuu vielä kokonaan ja niistä on tähän asti löytynyt huonoiten tarjoussettejä tai vähän käytettyjä laatuosia. Näissäkin on varmaan sitten erehtymisen vaara vaihtajan pituuksien jne suhteen. Luulisin, että max keskipitkä vaihtaja käy, mutta riittääkö lyhyt?

Istuintolpan valinnassa tiesin alkumetreiltä asti haluavani hiilarisen version, tässäkin sitten oma näppäryys ja ketteryys kostautui. Haaveena oli Canyonin joustotolppa, mutta sen hinnan heiluessa 250 euron nurkilla tartuin AliExpressin versioon ja samaan settiin sitten myös hiilaripenkki samasta paikasta tilaukseen. Tolppa vaikutti laadukkaalta ja sopi runkoon ihan hyvin, tosin satulakiinnikkeet oli pyöreille kiskoille ja satulassa oli ovaalit kiskot. Tämäkin meni vähän reisille  :Vink:  Harjoittelu jatkuu tämän suhteen

Summa summarum näitä pyörää palikoista rakentavana on kyllä monta miinaa piilotettu matkan varrelle ja tämän projektin myötä opin tosi paljon kaikesta nippeli ja nappeli maailmaan liittyvästä hässäkästä ja yhden asian vaikutuksesta toiseen. Lopputuloksenhan tässäkin projektissa näkee vasta kun ensimmäisen kerran hyppää satulaan ja painuu maastoon.

Vielä siis ratkaistavana takavanne+akseli, vaihteisto, istuinjuttula, tupit, etuiskarin lukitus, jarruletkut ja levyt jne jne. 

-Jyrki-

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Vanhenevan miehen elämän hienouksiin kuuluu syvenevä ymmärrys siitä ettei kaikki jatku ja että kaikella on aikansa. Se antaa mahdollisuuden nauttia asioista ehkä vielä enemmän kuin muutoin - joten tehkäämme niin!



Äärimmäisen hienosti sanottu. Tämän olen tunnistanut omassa MTB ajelussa, ja siinä oman Kinesiksen rakentamisessa, ei olla enää kolmekymppisiä.   :Hymy:

----------


## kuovipolku

Jos se oli hienosti sanottu, voit olla satavarma siitä etten ole itse sitä keksinyt vaan olen lukenut sen jostain.,,

Mutta toivotaan että PatilZ saa pyöräprojektinsa käyntiin ja vauhtiin ja ehtii raportoida sen etenemisestä täällä!

----------


## asuzag

"Osista kasaamalla ei tule halvemmaksi kuin ostamalla valmis kaupasta." 
Yritin todentaa tämän vääräksi tämän talven aikana.

Tullut oltua vuosia pyöräilemättä. Edellisen pyöräni ostin 2007 R-techistä. Pyöräilin jonkun tovin, mutta motivaatio lajiin laantui sittemmin. Lopulta ko. pyörä varastettiin jokunen vuosi sitten.
Innostuin kuitenkin lajista uudestaan käytyäni kaverin kanssa viime kesänä Fiskarissa Bikes, Burgers & Beers -tapahtumassa testailemassa uutuuksia.

Otin sitten tämän talven tavoitteeksi haalia osat jäykkäperään ja kasata siitä itselleni pyörä mahdollisimman hyvällä hinta/laatusuhteella. Ja kun DI koulutuksen omaava jotakin tekee, niin siitä pitää ensin tehdä Excel. 
Tällä tavalla koitin pitää budjettia aisoissa. Jokaiselle osalle heitin arviohinnan pienen selvittelyn pohjalta, mitkä sitten pyrittiin alittamaan.

Käytettyä, mutta ei uudelle häpeävää osaa pyörässä on keula, jarrut, hissitolppa ja stemmi.
Tietenkään aivan vastaavaa ei kaupasta löydy, mutta yhtä hyvillä osilla on vaikea löytää samaan rahaan valmista.

Eli kun aikaa oli, niin pystyin seuraamaan hyvin tarjouksia ja hyödynsinkin Black Friday ym. "tilaa uutiskirje" alennuksia mitä vastaan osui tässä syksyn ja talven mittaan.

Runkoa hankkiessa oli vaihtoehtoina esillä mm. Salsa Timberjack, Pole Taival ja SC chameleon, mutta nuukuuspäissäni päädyin lopulta NS Bikes Eccentric Evo alu 29 runkoon L-koossa.

Lopullisesta paketista muotoutui osiltaan seuraavanlainen:
Voimansiirto
Xt, paitsi pakka Sunrace, kammet SLX

Jarrut
Guide R, levyt XT (203mm ja 180mm)

Keula
Fox 34 performance 130mm

Vanteet
DT Swiss m1700 spline2 30 27,5

Renkaat
Conti Der Baron projekt 2.6

Stemmi ja tanko
Funn funnduro 45mm + kingpin tanko 31,8

Gripit & polkimet
Raceface, Nelson & Chester

Hissitolppa
KS LEV CRUXi 100mm

Satula
Kore

Satulakiristin
Hope


Ym. sekalaista.

Lopullinen hinta jäi n. 1800€ tuntumaan, joten koen aika hyvin saavuttaneeni tavoitteen.
Paino henkilövaakatarkkuudella n.12,7kg (sis.polkimet), joka sekin plussapiireissä on aika kohtuullinen.

Tässä vielä pari otosta lopputulemasta ja itse projektista.







Koeajolle pääsee jahka etujarrulevyyn tulee sopiva CL lukkorengas ja jarrut on ilmattu. Sitä odotellessa.

Ps. Renkaista sai aika paljon lukea että eivät ole sen levyisiä mitä kyljessä ilmoitetaan. Continentalin tapauksessa näin ei ainakaan ole..

----------


## PatilZ

> Jos se oli hienosti sanottu, voit olla satavarma siitä etten ole itse sitä keksinyt vaan olen lukenut sen jostain.,,
> 
> Mutta toivotaan että PatilZ saa pyöräprojektinsa käyntiin ja vauhtiin ja ehtii raportoida sen etenemisestä täällä!



Paketillinen Sram etap -osia saapui DHL:n kuriirin tuomana juuri. ON hieno osasarja. Varastosta pengoin nuo muutkin osat esille. Osa on joutunut toimimaan elimen luovuttajina vuosien saatossa (yleensä vain ruuveja on lainattu), mutta ne saa kuntoon. Runkosetin maalausta olen miettinyt. En ole koskaan tykännyt sinivalkomustasta värityksestä. Nyt yllättäen tuntuu vieraalta ruveta väriä vaihtamaan. Tai sen pitäisi olla sitten jotain aivan erityistä. Voipi olla, että lykkään maalausta kunnes  saan ajatuksiin tolkkua. Voisi kasata fillarin ja antaa sen itse päättää värinsä. Kyllä se sen kertoo jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## GrafZeppelin

Projekti on ollut jo kotvan valmiina, mutta ei ole tullut näissä kurakeleissä ajeltua. Ehkä kohta voisi koettaa ensilenkin, mutta en tiedä miten nuo Bywayt sietävät sepeliä.

Paino karkasi tasan 9 kiloon ja lokarit sitten vielä siihen päälle. Ja budjetti luonnollisesti karkasi myös suunnitellusta.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

^ Hieno pyörä. Mitkäs lokarit noi on ? On meinaan harvinaisen hyvännäköiset lokasuojiksi.

----------


## kaakku

Takana vaan näyttää vähähn lyhyeltä. Pysyykö pehva kuivana?

----------


## LJL

> Takana vaan näyttää vähähn lyhyeltä. Pysyykö pehva kuivana?



Lyhyelläkin pysyy omien kokemusten mukaan perberi kuivana mutta selkään voi lentää passiivia

----------


## kauris

Tuosta kun viivoittimellä vetää linjan, niin just ja just saattaa takapuoli selvitä kuivana. Alaselkä ainakaan enää ei. Kuva ei toki ole suoraan sivusta mikä hankaloittaa arviointia.

----------


## GrafZeppelin

Lokari on SKS Edge Al 56. Jotenkin se vaan tuolla takana häiritsi omaa esteettistä silmää täyspitkänä ja lyhensin sitä hieman. Arvioni mukaan kyllä takapuoli säästyy, mutta toi selkä voi tosiaan olla ongelma jota en tullut ajatelleeksi. No jos niin käy niin täytyy niellä tappio ja palata lokarikauppaan tai askarrella tohon joku roiskeläppäjatke.

----------


## Jukka

Sain vihdoin Hightowerin kasaan ja pääsi hyödyntämään aurinkoisen kelin kuvaukseen:

























Lisätään vielä nykyinen osalista tähän:

Runko: Santa Cruz Hightower CC (medium)
Keula: RockShox Pike RCT3 Debon Air 140 mm 29’’/27.5+’’
Kammet: SRAM GX Eagle DUB 170 mm 32t
Polkimet: Shimano M9120 Trail
Vaihteisto: SRAM GX Eagle 12-speed
Kasetti: SRAM XG-1275 Eagle 10-50
Jarrut: Shimano BR-M8000 XT
Jarrulevyt: Shimano XT-RM81 
Ohjainlaakeri: Cane Creek 40 
Tanko: Santa Cruz Carbon Flatbar 780 mm
Ohjainkannatin: Newmen SL 318.4 50 mm
Spacerit: Tune carbon
Kahvat: Specialized Ergo xc grips
Hissitolppa: Crankbrothers Highline 160mm
Satula: WTB Volt Team 142 mm
Kehät: Newmen X.A. 25
Navat: DT Swiss 350 SP CL
Eturengas: Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2.35'' Addix
Takarengas: Specialized Ground Control 2Bliss Ready 2.3'' Gripton

----------


## mk

^ stna, kun on komee kokoonpano ja kuvat.. oma täpärikuume nousi juuri 39.5 asteeseen 

Lähetetty minun SM-T580 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## BB Holland

^^ Ajelin tuossa just töihin -98 Hecklerillä uusilla 27,5 kiekoilla jotka värkkäsin viikonloppuna. Ihan kiva sekin. Eikä yhtään haittaa sisurit. Isp:n litkutus ei onnistunut ja taakse ei jaksanut yrittääkään.

----------


## Kanuuna

^^^ Ajaisin. Komee pyörä, ei voi muuta sanoo. Paitsi, että Newmenin kiekot jäi pikaisen tihrustamiseni jälkeen puuttumaan listasta


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jukka

> ^^^ Ajaisin. Komee pyörä, ei voi muuta sanoo. Paitsi, että Newmenin kiekot jäi pikaisen tihrustamiseni jälkeen puuttumaan listasta
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Kiitos! Lisäsin kehät ja navat tuonne listaukseen vielä.

----------


## TheMiklu

Tämä projekti alkoi jo tovi sitten. Alkuperäinen suunnitelma on 29x2.4-2.6" nopea pyörä läskin (kanjonin Dude) rinnalle... Mutta sopivaa runkoa ei millään löytynyt.  Lopulta päädyin parin inspiroivan kuvan jälkeen eräänlaiseen salaa ihailtuun kohteeseen. Trekin Stache 29+.
Suunnitelmissa oli ostaa uusi runko tai jos sattuu sopiva käytetty vastaan.
2016 täys jäykkä Stache 5 purjehti vastaan ja hinta oli kohtuullinen. Alunperin nämä olin raakannut laskuista pois kun tuossa on 100mm keula&etunapa mutta nyt se kelpasi kun pelkkää runkoa hain.
Tämä oli jo siis ajokunnossa, mitä nyt voimansiirto oli lopussa. Tästä lähdetään liikkeelle.
Hommattuna on jo käytetty roxpox Revelation ja mukavampaa putkiosaa myös. Aluksi taidan kokeilla 3-2.8" gummeja jos vain mahtuvat keulassa pyörimään. Jossain vaiheessa kesämmällä sitten kapeammat kiekot ja gummit. 

Tällä on tarkoitus ajella kesällä maastoilut, kisat&tapahtumat. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

----------


## PatilZ

> Paketillinen Sram etap -osia saapui DHL:n kuriirin tuomana juuri. ON hieno osasarja. Varastosta pengoin nuo muutkin osat esille. Osa on joutunut toimimaan elimen luovuttajina vuosien saatossa (yleensä vain ruuveja on lainattu), mutta ne saa kuntoon. Runkosetin maalausta olen miettinyt. En ole koskaan tykännyt sinivalkomustasta värityksestä. Nyt yllättäen tuntuu vieraalta ruveta väriä vaihtamaan. Tai sen pitäisi olla sitten jotain aivan erityistä. Voipi olla, että lykkään maalausta kunnes  saan ajatuksiin tolkkua. Voisi kasata fillarin ja antaa sen itse päättää värinsä. Kyllä se sen kertoo jossain vaiheessa.



Löyty Rival 22 kammet 34-50. GXP laakeritkin löytyy. Onhan noi aika ankkurit painoltaan, mutta toisaalta kokonaisuutena tsygästä on tulossa kohtalaisen keponen. 

Sramin Etap osasarja näyttää edelleen komealta. Jotenkin en osaa edes ajatella napadynamoa. Kokeillaan nyt tämä suvi ajella 50mm hiilarikiekoilla. Varastossa näyttäisi olevan kaksi settiä shimano/sram vaparilla ja yhdet campalla. 11 sp ei ole juuri moksiskaan siitä, mikä kasetti takana on. Ja tietenkin tuubit, koska Veloflex Roubaix ja Arenberg tuubeja löytyy varastosta uusina ja vähän käytetyinä. Alkaa olla ratkaisun paikka tuon maalauksen suhteen. Maalata vai ei? Vaakakupissa painaa tällä hetkellä enemmän ei - voihan tuon jättää myöhemmäksikin. Kasaamista vaille valmis.

----------


## Laroute

Tänään postissa tuli sametti pussissa Thomson Masterpiece satulatolppa. Sen ympärille alkaa rakentumaan uusi pyöräni. Laitan kuvan kun valmistuu. Ei mitään ihmeellistä, mutta kelpo pyörä kunto-ukolle.

----------


## Iglumies

Eilen lauteilla istuessa sain vihdostaviimein  keksittyä, että tarvin uuden pyörän. Runkoa ja lopputilpehöörejä odotellessa tulee aika pitkäks, toivottavasti lopputulos on  nimensä veroinen.

----------


## FreeZ

Uusin projekti lähes valmis. Vielä pysäyttimet ja vähän hienosäätöä.

----------


## MRe

Tyylipoliisista päivää. Oranssit teipit iskariin tai sitten mustat. Tai valkoiset. Ehkä valkoiset.

Mut herkullisen näköinen pääsiäispyörä.

----------


## Ansis

> Tyylipoliisista päivää. Oranssit teipit iskariin tai sitten mustat. Tai valkoiset. Ehkä valkoiset.
> 
> Mut herkullisen näköinen pääsiäispyörä.



Täysin samaa mieltä. Keula on nyt sarjassamme "mikä ei kuulu joukkoon."

----------


## LJL

*Nokkahuilusäestys postin tuo -melodialla*

Netistä tarroja 
Netistä tarroja 
Netistä tarroja 
Osta netistä tarroja 

Iglun pajalle
Iglun pajalle
Iglun pajalle
Mene Iglun pajalle

Älä unhoita kaliaa tahi muuta kohtuulliseksi katsottavaa ja hyväksyttävää vastiketta 
Älä unhoita kaliaa tahi muuta kohtuulliseksi katsottavaa ja hyväksyttävää vastiketta 
Älä unhoita kaliaa tahi muuta kohtuulliseksi katsottavaa ja hyväksyttävää vastiketta 
Älä HELKKARI SOIKOON unhoita kaliaa tahi muuta kohtuulliseksi katsottavaa ja hyväksyttävää vastiketta

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Kaksi prokkista tulilla, jäykkä kiinalainen ja alempi jo aikaisemmin hankittu mäkipyörä saa uutta ilmettä.

----------


## Iglumies

Ehkä tämä tästä

----------


## MRe

^Kuin myös...

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Jotain uutta tulossa, pian uunista ulos

----------


## MRe

> Mut joo, mun piti tuo nykyinen projekti pitää pari kuukautta myyjällä seisomassa, kunnes sain järjestymään itselle verstastilan. Kysymysmerkkinä hieman, että miten se viides pyörä oikein mahtuu 3 neliön varastoon. Siis viides mun pyörä + muun perheen fillarit... sitä mukaa kun lapset on muuttaneet pois, on mun pyörien määrä vain lisääntynyt.



Pidempään siinä meni, kuin oli tarkoitus, mutta tänään sitten kaikki osat vihdoin ainakin joten kuten kasassa.











Runkosetti: 2017 Salsa Bucksaw XX1 (kuitu)
Keula: 2017 Bluto
Tanko: Salsa Rustler
Stemmi: Salsa 60 mm 0-deg
Tolppa: RockShox Reverb Stealth
Satula: SDG Circuit
Vaihtaja & vivut: SRAM XX1 1x11 vm. jotakin
Pakka: SunRace CSMX8 11-46
Ketjut: KMC
Kammet: RaceFace Next R
Eturatas: AbsoluteBlack Oval 30T
Bashguard: Funn Zippa
Jarrut: Shimano XT, 203 ja 180 -milliset levyt
Kiekot & navat: Mcarbon-kuitukiekot, i9 -navoilla
Renkaat: Maxxis Minion FBF ja FBR 4" litkutettuina
Pumppu & työkalut: OneUp

Paino ajokuntoisena (polkimet ja työkalut mukana) 15 kiloa tasan.

----------


## nikkesi

Hieno pukkisaha, hyvä värikoodaus. Melko painava tuli muistelen että mulla L kokoisena oli 12.5 kg ajokunnossa, ilman satuhissiä ja osat muuten melko vastaavat.

----------


## MRe

Joo, kyllähän tuossa on vielä kevennysmahdollisuuksia, jos haluaa. Renkaat JJ:ksi -> puolisen kiloa pois. Työkalut ja pumppu reppuun, kuitutolppa, kuitustonga, bashguard pois, jne. Mutta en nyt ainakaan vielä lähtenyt vaaka edellä tähän.

----------


## Ansis

Pientä maalausprojektia. 
Asiakas halusi 2015-vuosimallin Beargreaseen 2019 X01-mallin värityksen. Voi sitä rajausteipin määrää...

----------


## MRe

^En ehkä postaa tähän sitä linkkiä ajoasuun  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PatilZ

> Paketillinen Sram etap -osia saapui DHL:n kuriirin tuomana juuri. ON hieno osasarja. Varastosta pengoin nuo muutkin osat esille. Osa on joutunut toimimaan elimen luovuttajina vuosien saatossa (yleensä vain ruuveja on lainattu), mutta ne saa kuntoon. Runkosetin maalausta olen miettinyt. En ole koskaan tykännyt sinivalkomustasta värityksestä. Nyt yllättäen tuntuu vieraalta ruveta väriä vaihtamaan. Tai sen pitäisi olla sitten jotain aivan erityistä. Voipi olla, että lykkään maalausta kunnes  saan ajatuksiin tolkkua. Voisi kasata fillarin ja antaa sen itse päättää värinsä. Kyllä se sen kertoo jossain vaiheessa.



Pieniä ongelmia Bianchi Infinito rungon kanssa. Päätin nyt sittenkin maalata - ja itse. Helpoimman kautta, koska tästä ei tule näyttelypyörää. Metallihohtomustaa kilikali sprayllä ja lakkaa päälle. Ehkä johonkin kohtaan (esim. takahaarukan pystyputket) punaista. Missä saisi tulostettua läpinäkyvälle pohjalle itsesuunnitellut decalit? Vanhaa maalia en poista vaan hiontatyynyllä tasaiseksi. 

Valmistelutöissä siitä löytyi kaikenlaista pientä moitittavaa. Vaijerien läpivientikodissa kraateria, jonkinlaisessa massassa, johon metallinen läpivienti-insertti (siis sellainen ohjurin tapainen) on istutettu. Toisen pullotelinepaikan toinen ruuvi tuli irti kiinni vastakappaleessaan ja toisessa taas toinen ruuvi pyörii tyhjää eli tässäkin kierreosa on irti rungosta. Joku idea näiden kiinnittämiseen pitää keksiä. Läpivientiosioissa voisi jättää paikalleen vain takajarrulle menevä läpivienti ja muut paklata (muovikitti?) umpeen. Osasarjanahan on Sram Red eTap. 

Vinkkejä, miten pullotelineiden kiinnityspaikat korjataan?

----------


## MRe

> Vinkkejä, miten pullotelineiden kiinnityspaikat korjataan?



Varmasti jollakin on antaa joku toimivakin ratkaisu, mutta itse yrittäisin ehkä ihan sellaisella itsekiristyvällä normipropulla ja levyruuvilla. Jos siis putken sisään ei tarvitse ujuttaa mitään (kuten vaikka akkua, tms).

----------


## JK-

> Vinkkejä, miten pullotelineiden kiinnityspaikat korjataan?



Niittimuttereilla: tulee samanlainen kuin alkuperäisestä.

Poraat vanhat pois ja vedät uudet niittimutteripihdeillä tai pultin avulla paikalleen. Jos reikä on liian löysä, kannattaa kokeilla tuota ruusumallia tai tehdä uudet paikat viereen

----------


## PatilZ

> Niittimuttereilla: tulee samanlainen kuin alkuperäisestä.
> 
> Poraat vanhat pois ja vedät uudet niittimutteripihdeillä tai pultin avulla paikalleen. Jos reikä on liian löysä, kannattaa kokeilla tuota ruusumallia tai tehdä uudet paikat viereen



Kiiitoooos! Voima on foorumissa.

----------


## MRe

Facelift tehty sähkikseen. Uudet kiekot, Di2-vaihteet XT-kytkimillä, uusittu kammet, ketjut, pakka ja eturatas. Satula vaihdettu. Magura MT7 nelimäntäiset jarrut Maguran 203-levyillä edessä ja takana. Niin, ja valot eteen. Painoa ajokuntoisena ja työkalut mukana 22.22 kg

----------


## TheMiklu

Stääshiin laitettu alle i35mm kiekkoset ja XR2 2.6" koossa. Keulalla 150mm joustava vanhemman mallin Revelation.
Trekki suosittaa 120-140mm keulaa tuohon mutta pikku testit nyt tällä.
Orkkiskiekoilla (i45mm luokkaa) on Chupacabrat, joka on sama kumi kuin tuo XR2 mutta 3". Tarkoitus vähän testailla onko 2.6" sweetspotissa niinku jotkut arvelee vai embrace full plus ja pysyn 3" gummeissa. 
Testausta hankaloittaa se, että Revelation(2017) on vain n. 3mm tilaa haarukassa... Mutta jos varovasti ja kevyesti rullaus- ynnä esteen ylitystestiä tekisi.
Enivei, kivaa vaihtelua Dudeen. Vaikkakin kys. läski on niin mainio kampe, että sillä pärjään nii retket ympäri vuoden kuin vähäiset kisatkin <3


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

----------


## PatilZ

Bianchi Infinitosta työmatkapyörä eTap osilla -projekti karahti kiville. Löysin takahaarukasta hiilikuidussa halkeaman. Ei tuolla ulkona uskalla ajaa. Traineripyöräksi?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## metusala

^
Hiilikuidun pystyy korjaamaan. Tässä pari korjausesimerkkiä naapurimaasta missä myös korjatun takahaarukan kuva: http://antscarbon.ee/node/16 . 
Ja kotimaan teema: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...rjaus-suomessa

----------


## Pyöräilevä Hullu

Kukaan huomannut onko tullut mitään uusia (alu/teräs) gravel runkoja vastaan alle 500 euron hintaluokassa, joihin mahtus vähintään 27.5x2.2" kumit ja löytys paikat läpiakseleille loppuunmyydyn Ns Bikes Rag:in lisäksi?
Tai löytyskö jostain Kiinasta mahdollisesti kriteerien täyttävää laadukasta hiilarirunkoa?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## 69ears

Jäykkäperä 27.5+ projekti odottelee vielä runkoa, saapa nähdä miten grippari ja shimanon jarrut käy yhteen. Pike hyllyssä..


Lähetetty minun H8266 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MRe

^Tekemistä vaille valmis  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JackOja

^keula puuttuu.

----------


## MRe

Keisarin uusi pyörä?

----------


## Vivve

Multa taas puuttuu osat vielä...

----------


## ratikka

*Oma täpäriprojektini:*

Santa cruzit on aina miellyttänyt omaa silmää, syytä en osaa sanoa. Mutta onhan ne piruvie kauniita ilman syytäkin!

Muutaman viikon runkoa etsiskellessä, tartuin hyvään tarjoukseen saksanmaalta ja hommasin Hightower LT 2019 alustan. Kun kuulin uudesta Megatower-mallista toivoin, että hightowerit tulisivat roimaan alennukseen, mutta toisin kävi. Yhdestä puljusta kuitenkin löytyi sopiva n. 800€ halvemmalla kuin muualta. Keulan (Pike) meinasin ottaa vanhasta pyörästäni tangon ja stemmin kanssa. Muut osat tulisi ostaa uutena tai käytettynä. Vanhoja osia laitoin myös myyntiin. Budjetti oli tiukka ja eihän se lopulta pitänyt, mutta mielestäni pääsin ok lopputulokseen. Alla kuvia sekä listausta osista painoineen.

*Runko:*

Rungoksi tosiaan Hightower LT CC



Painoa Lidl vaa'alla mitattuna 2,9kg.

*Kiekot:*

Kiekot hommasin uutena hieman lotolla, kun minulle selvisi että bike-componentsistä löytyvät BC original loamer-kiekkojen valmistajalla on yhteyksiä NEWMENiin. Laatua voisi olla tiedossa. Tietoa näistä oli aika niukasti, mutta hinta ei ollut paha ja painokin erittäin maltillinen. Kiekot vaikuttavat erittäin laadukkailta ja samaa tekniikka käytetty kuin NEWMENeissä.



Kuvassa etukiekko 1075g, takakiekko ilman pakkaa 1133g. (Levyt mukana. Takana 180mm edessä 200mm. Etukiekko ilman levyä 844g)

*Jarrut:*

Jarruiksi hommasin edullisesti ja hyviä arvosteluita saaneet Maguran MT trail Sportit. Yllätyin kuinka kevyt nekin olivat, hieman epäilyttää muovinen tankokiinnitys. Paino 495g.



*Osasarja:*

Aikani nettiä selailtuani päätin kokeilla grippivaihtajaa. Sopivaksi hinnaltaan osui SRAM GX eagle. Osasarjan yhteispaino oli aika tarkkaan 2000g. (Kammet, vaihtaja, pakka, keskiö, kahvat ja valitsin, vaijerikuori)

*Tolppa:*

Tolpaksi valikoitu edullinen ja hyvät arvostelut saanut Brand-X ascend 150mm dropilla. Paino 660g.

*Satula:*

SDG Fly Mtn Cro-Mo Rail, tästä ei ollut tarkempaa tietoa, mutta vaikutti hyvältä. Paino 229g.

*Keula:*

Rockshox Pike dual position 160/130mm. vanhasta pyörästäni. Paino 2124g.

*Tanko, stemmi, ohjauslaakeri & kilkkeet:*

Tankona vanha kuituinen Raceface Sixc 760mm leveänä. Stemmi Raceface, ohjainlaakeri Crane creek integroitu. Painoa 402g.

*Polkimet:*

Shimano XT Trail, vanhasta pyörästä. 

*Renkaat:
*
Renkaiksi lopulta päätyi lähikaupasta hankitut Spessun Eliminator 2.6 taakse ja Hillbilly 2.6 eteen.

Rungon suojasin ennen asennuksia kokonaan runkosuojateipeillä. Tyhmänä en aluksi käyttänyt saippuvettä ja kuplia jäi muutamaan teippiin. Työtunteja meni yllättävän paljon kaikkien säätöjen jälkeen.
Yhteispainoksi tuli suunnilleen 13,8kg polkimien kanssa. Todella mukava ajaa ja sopii omaan ajotyyliini enemmän kuin hyvin.

----------


## MRe

^Nätti on. Kerrohan kokemuksia trail-jarruista. Niistä on kuulunut vähintään kahta mielipidettä.

Ja menikö Magurat paikalleen ilmaamatta? Mulla on ollut viimeisimpien Magurojen kanssa tosi paljon ongelmia ennen kuin saan niistä sellaiset kuin haluan. On ollut MT5, MT7 ja MT8, joten koko sortimentti alkaa olemaan käytynä läpi. Saa ilmata viisi-kuusi kertaa ennen kuin alkaa jarrut olemaan tikissä.

----------


## Vivve

Kiekot tuli niin pääsi mallaileen. Loput osat pitäis tulla huomenna.

----------


## ratikka

> ^Nätti on. Kerrohan kokemuksia trail-jarruista. Niistä on kuulunut vähintään kahta mielipidettä.
> 
> Ja menikö Magurat paikalleen ilmaamatta? Mulla on ollut viimeisimpien Magurojen kanssa tosi paljon ongelmia ennen kuin saan niistä sellaiset kuin haluan. On ollut MT5, MT7 ja MT8, joten koko sortimentti alkaa olemaan käytynä läpi. Saa ilmata viisi-kuusi kertaa ennen kuin alkaa jarrut olemaan tikissä.



Ei ole tarvinnut ilmata, letkut meinasin lyhentää ja sitä varten tilasin bleedkitin. 

Etu- ja takajarrun erot tuntuu (edessä 4 mäntää, takana 2), mutta ei häiritsevästi. Hyvä tuntuma jarruissa ja pysäyttää hyvin. Hintaisekseen erinomaiset.  Taisi maksaa 130€ paketti.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5010 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MRe

> Ei ole tarvinnut ilmata, letkut meinasin lyhentää ja sitä varten tilasin bleedkitin.



Nyt sain kolmannella ilmauskerralla sähkärin MT7:t sellaisiksi kun niiden pitää olla. 203-milliset levyt ja nelimäntäiset jarrut, niin pyörän pitää pysähtyä kuin seinään. Ilmaa tuli ihan jäätävästi, niin paljon ettei sitä määrää selitä muu kuin se, että sitä on ollut siellä jo valmiiksi. Pelkkä letkujen lyhennys ei juuri ilmaa pitäisi jarruihin päästää.

Mutta mulla on ollutkin ongelmia kaikkien mun Maguroiden kanssa.

----------


## Sambolo

Ite harkitsin MT5 kun saa noin 150e. Mut ei oikee innosta ilmausjumpat, ehkä kokeilen noita nelimäntä xt:tä. Tilaamani nelimäntä deoret oli vialliset ja vuoti satuloiden välistä..  :Irvistys:

----------


## MRe

MT5:n etujarrua ilmasin varmaan 10 kertaa. Mulla voi olla myös tekniikassa vikaa. Nyt olen alkanut epäilemään, että alaruiskua ei saa vetää, eli jarru ei kestä negatiivista painetta. Mikä kuulostaisi aika luonnolliselta. Eli alaruiskusta painetaan avoinna olevaan yläruiskuun ja sieltä sitten takaisin pumppaamalla kahvasta, niin voisi toimia kerrasta...

Plussapuolena, että ei tarvitse enää joka kerta katsoa juutuupista, että miten tuo ilmaus tehdään. Kun on tehnyt sen 20+ kertaa...

----------


## Ohiampuja

Joskus saa lukea että pyörän kasaamiseen irto-osista menee 3-4 tuntia.

Mitä tuhlausta, siihen voi ja pitää käyttää vähintää 3-4 päivää. Johan yksi päivä menee siihen osien puntarointiin ja niiden ihailuun.  :Hymy:

----------


## ratikka

> Joskus saa lukea että pyörän kasaamiseen irto-osista menee 3-4 tuntia.
> 
> Mitä tuhlausta, siihen voi ja pitää käyttää vähintää 3-4 päivää. Johan yksi päivä menee siihen osien puntarointiin ja niiden ihailuun.



Tämä juuri. Niitä osia pitää hypistellä, tarkastella, punnita ja vain tuijottaa ennen asennusta. 

Pyörän kasaamiseen menee helposti viikko.

----------


## MRe

Kyllä mulla yleensä se viikko menee. Ja puolet viehätyksestä on se, kun katselee pikkuhiljaa valmistumista. Ja kiroilee, että eikö tää perkele ole koskaan valmis...

----------


## Sambolo

Pitäs varmaa itsekin ihailla enempi osia, monta tuntia jumppasi  jarruja ja vasta satuloita keskittäessä huomasin että turhaan, koska menee palautukseen  :Irvistys:  Viimeks kun kasasin koko pyörän niin ei kyllä päivää enempi menny, tai sit aika kultaa muistot

----------


## MRe

Jos koko päivä on käytössä, niin saattaa mennäkin. Jos tekee iltaisin, niin voi helposti mennä ne viikon illat, kun aina menee aikaa pakatessa ja purkaessa.

Ja tietysti riippuu mitä kukin kasaamisella tarkoittaa, mutta itse tarkoitan runkosetistä liikkeelle ja osat kaupan paketeissa. Johan siinä kaulaputkea lyhennellessä ja mallaillessa oikeaa spacereiden määrää palaa puoli iltaa.

----------


## aleksi_

Katsotaan mitä tästä tulee. Toivottavasti linkki toimii.
Linkin takaa löytyy Bianchin  Oltre XR runko joka oli alkujaan ottanut hieman osumaa. 

Takakolmio korjattu kahdesta kohtaa ja vahvistettu vastaavista kohtaa toiselta puolelta, jotta sama "lujuus" pysyy jokaisessa nurkassa kolmiossa.
Pahasti katkenneeseen kohtaan ensin hionta ja ohut kerros kuitua jotta pääsen täyttämään "kolot". Tämän jälkeen hiilikuitukittiä ja hiontaa. Lopuksi vielä muutama kerros kuitua päälle.
Hieman joutui myös kaapeleiden läpivientejä muokata jotta sai menemään kaapelit rungon sisällä.
Kun koko kokonaisuus saatu miellyttävään muotoon, niin tartunta-aine kevyesti hiottuun takakolmioon jotta uusi maali pysyy kiinni. 
Semi mattamusta maali ja hopeahileillä kuorrutettu lakka päälle. 

Satula saapui eilen postissa ja nyt oikeastaan testausta vaille valmis.
Di2 Dura-Ace sähköt ja jarrut.
Jos runko ei kestä, niin sitten tekniikka toiseen runkoon.

Joutunee edestä 28mm renkaan vaihtamaan 25mm. Nykyisellään renkaan ja haarukan väliin jää vain 1-2mm tilaa.

7.55kg nykyisellä setupilla. Tankonauhat puuttuu ja polkimet vaihtuvat toisiin.

Kuvia lisäilen kun saan pyörää kasattua pidemmälle.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/xftafht9d...cG8wSWBya?dl=0

----------


## Kuntoilija

[QUOTE=MRe;2862715]MT5:n etujarrua ilmasin varmaan 10 kertaa. Mulla voi olla myös tekniikassa vikaa. Nyt olen alkanut epäilemään, että alaruiskua ei saa vetää, eli jarru ei kestä negatiivista painetta. Mikä kuulostaisi aika luonnolliselta. Eli alaruiskusta painetaan avoinna olevaan yläruiskuun ja sieltä sitten 


Muistin väärin noi  Maguran ohjeet.  Kyllä alhaalta  työnnetään ja vedetään nestettä.

----------


## kervelo

> ...Asian voi hoitaa myös niin, että poraa reijän sopivaan kohtaan ruiskuun, Näin ei tarvitse mäntää irroittaa, vaan nostaa männän niin ylös että ilma pääsee reijästä ulos ,kun satulasta painaa ruiskulla nestettä ylös.



Noita reiällä varustettuja ruiskuja taitaa saada valmiinakin, ainakin Campagnolon jarruille tehdyssä bleed-kitissä (DB-100) toinen ruiskuista on reiällinen.

----------


## Jami2003

Kyllä mulla menee tuo aika kuukausissa. Ostan yhden osan kerralla minkä ruuvaan sitten paikalle.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Ymmärrän tämän, mutta itse kasailen joskus olosuhteiden pakosta talvisin ulkona, niin aika minimit siihen käytetään.



Vähän on samat ongelmat täälläkin, eli ulkona tai olohuoneesa joutuu kasailemaan. Tykkään vaan tehdä sitä kasailusta taidetta. Pienellä viiloilla viilaan kaikki purseet pois esim satulaputken reunasta ja muuta vastaavaa pikkutarkkaa nysväämistä. 

Sitten käytetyt osat puretaan ja pestään huolellisesti, sekä voidellaan uudelleen . Niin että asennuksen jälkeen ne näyttävät liki uusilta.  :Hymy:

----------


## Iglumies

Nyt alkais malmikasa olemaan kokoonpanossa, mihin en keksi enää vaihdettavaa. Erittäin mukava ja toimiva laite.

----------


## MRe

^Nätti on  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MTS

Koska uuteen pyörään ei ole varaa (ainakaan sellaiseen, jonka haluaisin) mutta kesäksi tarvitsee jonkin pyöräpuhteen, niin ajattelin restomodata varastossamme vuosikausia pölyttyneen, ilmeisesti 1960-luvun Jopon. Projektista enemmän sitten kun pääsee vauhtiin tai edes alkuun, mutta voisin tässä vaiheessa kysellä kokeneemmilta ja/tai viisaammilta alustavaa neuvoa. Konsultoin pyöräliikkeiden pitäjiä myöhemmin, kun katiska on kaivettu naftaliinista.

Lähtökohta on siis kertaalleen kilikalipulloilla uudelleenmaalattu, yksivaihteinen, jalkajarrullinen (yllätys) menopeli, jonka historia ei ole enää kovin tarkasti tiedossa ja jonka palikoista osa on varmasti jossain vaiheessa vaihdettu milloin mihinkin. Tarkoitus ei siis ole restauroida tuota alkuperäistä vastaavaan näyttelykuntoon vaan maalauttaa runko omaa ja puolison silmää miellyttävän väriseksi, heittää kelvottomat osat helvettiin ja laittaa tilalle mahdollisuuksien mukaan parempaa niin, että Jopolla voisi jokin päivä esim. ajaa. Pyöräilyn nautintoa ajattelin parantaa laittamalla Jopoon vaihteet (kolme riittää) ja rumpujarrut molempiin päihin, mikäli se on teknisesti mahdollista. Nostamalla arvioisin, että Jopo painaa tällä hetkellä aika tasan 1,1 tonnia ja lukon kanssa pari kiloa enemmän, ja tässä vaiheessa veikkaan että kyseessä on luontainen ominaisuus, johon grammanviilaus tuskin puree.

----------


## MRe

^Ehdottomasti joustokeula, droppitolppa ja jotkut 4.5+" kumit 20" vanteille, niin hyvä tulee.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## fiber

> Katsotaan mitä tästä tulee.



Arvostan!

----------


## Vivve

Tämmöinen Nuke tuli valmiiksi. Vähän tylsän näköinen mutta toimiva. Hissitolppa tulee varmaan jossain vaiheessa.

Runko: Nukeproof Scout 290 L-koko
Haarukka: Rockshox Sektor RL 130mm
Voimansiirto ja hidastimet: Shimano SLX
Kiekot: Mavic E-Crossmax
Putkiosat: Jotain kaapin perukoilta

----------


## Pyörällä ja autolla

Uhkas mennä metallinkierrätyslavalle niin pelastin tän itselleni syksyn ja talven projektiksi.

----------


## LJL

Pientä pääsiäisprojektia

----------


## kuovipolku

Euroopan pienin pyöräprojektikuva?

Mutta ehkä uskallamme toivoa että saamme sitä paremman esittekyn pienen pääsiäisprojektin valmistuttua?

----------


## LJL

> Euroopan pienin pyöräprojektikuva?



Voihan kuukunan muna

----------


## LJL

Näkyykö nyt

----------


## elasto

> Näkyykö nyt



Nyt näkyy. Mitä siellä oikeen tapahtuu?

----------


## LJL

> Nyt näkyy. Mitä siellä oikeen tapahtuu?



Krossariin pultataan Mcarbonin aerokiekkoja ja Continentalin GP5000:sia, niin saa viilattua 0,1 km/h työmatkan keskaria ylöspäin. 

OjaBauerille tiedoksi että koko pyörä pestään ja vahataan ja voimansiirron kuluvat osat vaihdetaan uusiin. Seuraavan pesun ajankohtaa en osaa tässä vaiheessa tarkemmin sanoa

----------


## Teemu H

Kaulaputkea siinä lyhennetään.

Teräsputkirunko ja hiilikuituiset aerovanteet = parhautta!

----------


## MTS

> ^Ehdottomasti joustokeula, droppitolppa ja jotkut 4.5+" kumit 20" vanteille, niin hyvä tulee.



Astetta enemmän omistautumista  :Leveä hymy:  Mun rahkeet eivät tuollaiseen ihan riitä, mutta ihan varmasti jossain Somerolla joku lukee viestisi, kurkkaa nurkassa makaavaa varastettua Jopoa ja tarttuu toimeen.

----------


## TheMiklu

No tämä projekti tuli nyt toistaiseksi maaliin...keulaa olin lyhentämässä vaan edellinen huoltaja oli tiukannut vaimenninpuolen pultin niin, että meni sitten kanta pyöriäks pultista
Koeajellaan (kisataan) nyt tällä liian pitkäkeulaisella stääshillä ja 2.6" gummeilla tovi 
Halvat grammat on kerätty pois ja vaaka on jossain 11,5kg+ lukemissa.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

----------


## Keevo

Tälläistä viritelmää olen rakentamassa, en ole ihan varma tuleeko toimivaa kokonaisuutta, yllättävän haastava sovitella mantiepalikoita mtb-runkoon, mutta terästähän voi vähän muotoilla  :Vink: 



Ensi tyypit antoivat ihan hyvän vaikutelman geon toimivuudesta. Täyspitkät lokarit tulee kanssa jos saan läjättyä toimivan kokonaisuuden.

----------


## Ansis

Tuli ostettua läskille kaveri. Löytyi edullisesti S-Works Epic HT-runko + Rockshox Sid Brain-keula. Päätin tehdä tuosta setistä vähän erilaisen. Katsotaan mitä tulee.

----------


## Ansis

...ja projekti etenee pikku hiljaa

----------


## ratikka

Hienon näköinen! Uusimmissa spessun maantiefillareissa taitaa olla kanssa jokin kameleonttiväri.

----------


## JohannesP

Loistava värivalinta ja jälkikin näyttää hyvältä. Siitä sit pienenä bisneksenä maalaileen pyörän runkoja asiakkaille.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ansis

Tänne vaan runkoja niin kyllä mä maalailen

----------


## Fearless

Aivan julmetun hieno! Ihan heittona, paljonko maksaisi jos toisin omani maalautettavaksi täsmälleen samalla värimaailmalla (tai itse asiassa tuo kulta tulisi oranssilla)?  :Leveä hymy: 

Toisekseen kyselisin, että miten kestäisi käyttöä raaka 7005 alumiini, jos jätän nyt pajalla olevan runkoni paljaaksi, ja teippaan vain siihen päälle tarvittavat omat jutut? Se ilmeisesti hapettuu. Toinen vaihtoehto on pulverimaalaus valkoiseksi. Ajatuksia?

Edit: Pääsin näkemään rungon ja hienohan siitä tuli! (Valitettavasti en voi liittää omalta laitteelta kuvaa...) Taidan jättää näin niin saa patinoitua rauhassa. Ilmeisesti vain vaalenee hapettuessaan, mikä on taas vain hyvä asia. Vaalean rungon halusinkin. Kaikki naarmut ym saavat tulla. Likaantuminen hieman huolettaa.

Onko kokemuksia miten kannattaisi lähteä hiomaan hieman sileämmäksi/kiiltävämmäksi tuota pintaa? Dremel?

----------


## Sambolo

Autosolilla saa kiiltoa. Alumiini kyllä tummuu hapettuessa(edit: tai voihan siihen semmosia vaaleita laikkujakin tulla), mutta voithan laittaa vaikka lakan päälle.

----------


## Moska

Alumiinin voi vahata, hidastaa hapettumista paljon. Ja ilmeisesti Sinoli tai masinoli suojaa kanssa

----------


## Juha Jokila

Sinoli on alkoholia. Sehän haihtuu kokonaan pois, niin miten se mitään voi suojata?

Sama homma kuin Askon huonekaluliikkeessä myivät sohvakankaan suojakäsittelyainetta spraypullossa tai sitten tehtaalla valmiiksi suihkutettuna lisähintaan. Mutta kun spraypullossa luki, että se on puhdasta isopropyylialkoholia. Haisee järkyttävän pahalle, ja haihtuu täydellisesti pois. Aivan puhdasta kusetusta. Aiheuttaa enintään palovaaran ja hengitettynä terveyshaittaa.

----------


## Moska

> Sinoli on alkoholia. Sehän haihtuu kokonaan pois, niin miten se mitään voi suojata?
> 
> Sama homma kuin Askon huonekaluliikkeessä myivät sohvakankaan suojakäsittelyainetta spraypullossa tai sitten tehtaalla valmiiksi suihkutettuna lisähintaan. Mutta kun spraypullossa luki, että se on puhdasta isopropyylialkoholia. Haisee järkyttävän pahalle, ja haihtuu täydellisesti pois. Aivan puhdasta kusetusta. Aiheuttaa enintään palovaaran ja hengitettynä terveyshaittaa.



Autofoorumilla eräs vannespesialisti väitti että siinä tapahtuu jokin reaktio alumiinin pintaan. En ole itse kokeillut kuin vahaa ja lakkaa.

----------


## J4nn3R

Ja jos saa peiliä autosolilla, niin käy 2000-vesipaperilla ensin läpi. Tuolla yhdistelmällä saa ihan viimisen päälle, jos jaksaa hinkuttaa. Löysin joskus jonkun testin, missä noita alumiinin suojauksia vertailtiin, joku lentokoneteollisuuden clearcoat siinä todettiin parhaaksi, mutta vaha tuli siinä perässä. Sinolilla ei ollut mitään vaikutusta. Ite ajattelin kokeilla, kun seuraavaksi jotain kiillottelen, niin jotain autojen kestopinnotteita, esim. Korrek Pro tms., voisi toimia.

----------


## Ohiampuja

En tiedä pelaako tämä kännykän linkki, mutta tuolla on insinöörityö alumiinin käsittelystä ja suojauksesta. Sinolin tekemä oksidikalvo taitaa olla huonoin tuon tutkimuksen mukaan.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...7AYN_MaEFFK8fj

----------


## J4nn3R

Kiitos lähteestä, juuri tuohon viittasin!

----------


## Ansis

Tässä S-Works projektiin keulaa.

----------


## Iglumies

> Tässä S-Works projektiin keulaa.nips



Kiekkoja odotellessa...

----------


## ratikka

Olen kunnostellut ja tällä hetkellä keräilen osia Cressuun (Crescent 309 chrome 3000). En oikein nyt löydä tietoa tai kelpaavia osia. Takavaihtajan toiminnasta ei ole vielä tietoa, mutta korvaavan löytänee helposti, jos ongelmia. Tarkoituksena saada kasaan retkifillari.

Osaako joku kertoa, millä kierteellä tuo keskiö on? Tarkoituksena olisi hommata tuohon Shimano 600 kammet. Voi vinkata sopivaa keskiötä, jos on myynnissä.

Mistä voisin löytää sopivat lokasuojat? Tarakka minulta löytyy, en ole vain keksinyt millä kiinnityksellä se tulee, kun siinä on pikaliitintyyppiset ulokkeet ainoastaan.

----------


## Ansis

....pikku hiljaa....

----------


## Sambolo

^ei näy kuvaa

----------


## TERU

Tabletin Crhomella näkyy, hyvän näköinen aihio.

----------


## Ansis

Nyt on rungossa ainakin kolme kerrosta lakkaa päällä ja kehissä kullat jutut.

----------


## Samiaani

Upeeta jälkeä yllä! 

Oon nyt vuoden verran halunnut maalata oman commuutterin/gravelfillarin oliivin vihreeksi. Vihdoin lomalla sain aikaiseksi. Pinnasta tuli hyvä, mutta pohjatöihin olis saanut käyttää enemmän aikaa. Viikon jos malttaa antaa kovettua ja sit kasaan. Mielenkiinnolla odotan miten kestää kulutusta.

----------


## Samiaani

Fillari ollut ajossa jo vuoden mutta oon pitkään halunnut tosiaan maalata. Vihdoin lomalla sain aikaseksi. 

Hommasin runkosetin kun sain hajalle viime vuonna mun Feltin takakolmion ja halusin vaan edukkaan runkosetin johon siirrän aiemmin hankitut osat. 

Vähän speksejä:
White gravel runkosetti
Stans Iron Cross kiekot
Schwalbe G-one 40mm
Sram 2x10 Apex/Rival
Trp Spyre SLC jarrut 160mm levyillä
Satula Spessun joku

Ohjaamo, keskiö ja kammet tarkotus päivittää jossain vaiheessa, mutta nykyinen setuppi toimii hyvin. 

Paino 9.7kg pullotelineillä ja polkimilla. Sais helposti varmaan vähän alas toisella rungolla, mutta toi sopii mulle tosi hyvin. Valitettavasti setuppi tuntuu sopivammalta kun "ykköspyörässä"

----------


## Scarabeida

Projekti Kuningaskulkuri jatkoi etenemistä vuosien jälkeen. Runko maalattu aikanaan jollain perus spraylla ja erinäiset muutot ja siivoukset on tehnyt oman elämisen jäljen, mutta kelvannee nyt tällä erää.

Löysin Tori.fi sivulta ilmaiseksi Nopsa Linea Futura pyörän joka kaikeksi yllätykseksi oli ihan toimintakuntoinen (likainen ja kulunut).

Kuningaskulkurin runko on hieman isompi, niin ajattelin siirtää ja yhdistellä tästä itselle vapaa-ajan harrasteen.

Tällä hetkellä ongelmana on rungossa olevat vaihtajanvivut, joille oli kannakkeet Nopsassa ja pitäisi saada panta kiinnitystä varten. Pyöräkorjaamo Laihiasen myyjä oli erittäin ystävällinen ja antoi kokeiltavaksi Shimanon pannan, mutta ikävä kyllä pultit oli liian isot siihen. Tähänkin varmaan helppo ja edullinen ratkaisu löytyy.

Saa antaa vinkkejä mistä löytyisi panta vaihdevivuille?

Tällä hetkellä mennään siis ihan minimi budjetilla ja katsotaan mitä saa aikaiseksi.

----------


## SSGT-92

Tuolla jotain pantakiinnitteisiä vipuja ;https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/gear-shi...rice+ascending
Et ilmianna sijaintiasi , mut yleisestikin kannattaa lähiseudun kierrätyskeskukset ym. kahlata läpi . . .

----------


## SSGT-92

> Osaako joku kertoa, millä kierteellä tuo keskiö on? Tarkoituksena olisi hommata tuohon Shimano 600 kammet. Voi vinkata sopivaa keskiötä, jos on myynnissä.



Työntömitta esiin ja mittaamaan ;https://www.bikeraceinfo.com/tech/bottom-brackets.html

Mullon irtonaisena -86 cressun keskiöakseli, kaivan sen esiin ja mittaan pituuden. Helpottanee keskiön ettimistä.
Minkäs ikänen toi sun cressu on ?
Tuolla jotain tietoja ;http://www.cykelhobby.com/svenska.htm

----------


## Nickname

^^^ Tuolta olen ostanut omaan vanhukseen osia, löytyy ainakin vipuja pantoineen https://fillabicycles.com/kategoria/komponentit/vaihteet/vaihteenvalitsimet/

----------


## ratikka

> Työntömitta esiin ja mittaamaan ;https://www.bikeraceinfo.com/tech/bottom-brackets.html
> 
> Mullon irtonaisena -86 cressun keskiöakseli, kaivan sen esiin ja mittaan pituuden. Helpottanee keskiön ettimistä.
> Minkäs ikänen toi sun cressu on ?
> Tuolla jotain tietoja ;http://www.cykelhobby.com/svenska.htm



Löysinkin jo kammet ja keskiön (käyttämättömät Shimano 600-sarjaa) ja sain voimansiirron kasaan. Iso limppu on vaan 53 piikkinen, mikä ei tuollaiseen retkifillariin oikein oo käypänen. Kierteet oli vähän saanut kipeää, jouduin laitattamaan keskiön liikkeessä. 

Tutkinkin jo tuota sivustoa ja ilmeisesti tämä cressu on vuodelta 86. Nyt vain parempia kiekkoja metsästämään jostain.

Kiitoksia vinkeistä!

----------


## Scarabeida

> Tuolla jotain pantakiinnitteisiä vipuja ;https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/gear-shi...rice+ascending
> Et ilmianna sijaintiasi , mut yleisestikin kannattaa lähiseudun kierrätyskeskukset ym. kahlata läpi . . .



Oulussa sijaitsen ja yritän kyllä kierrellä vanhoja pyöräliikkeitä ja kierrätyspisteitä. Työt vain hankaloittaa harrastusta ja nehän on auki pääosin vain päivisin. Pitääpä katsella tuo paikka kun koneelle ehtii, kiitos vinkistä.

----------


## Nickname

Hieman vaatimattomanpi "projekti", Monarkin osittainen maalaus operaatio. Maalina Mastonin Hammer tumman vihreä ( sotkettu mustasta ja vihreästä ), väri maailman hain vanhoista Britti junista mitkä omaan silmään aina näyttäneet tyylikkäille.
Aijemmin pyörä oli sini-valkea

Kultaiset Monark tekstit vielä tulossa ja kultaiset raidat maali rajaan, samalla vaihdevivut siirtyy tangon puolelle.

----------


## Qilty

Kauppakassin rakennusta kierrätysosista. No satulatolpan ja pannan jouduin ostamaan. Jarrulänget vielä tarttis...

Lähetetty minun LM-G710 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## BB Holland

Nyt on maalla Scott Boulderin -92 lisäksi Spessun Rockhopper myös -92. Takana olevassa heinäladossa on _toinen_ Boulderin runko, mutta kiistän olevani sen tosiasiallinen omistaja. No eihän minkään näistä pitänyt tulla itselle.... Onneksi en ole lainkaan kiinnostunut uusista pyöristä.

Koitin tehdä mahdollisimman halvalla, mutta hyllyssä olevien osien (navat, pinnat, renkaat, satula, kannatin, kombipolkimet, pakka) lisäksi piti satsata 330e runkoineen. Deoren 2x9 vaihteethan toimivat kuin nakutettu, samoin Avid/Tektro kombo. Tiellä pärjää oikein hyvin ilman levyjarruja. Takana on myös punaiset pinnat toisella puolella, mutta tummemmat.

IMG_8670

----------


## Nickname

Monarkkia sain vähän kasattua lisää kun maali on kuivunut. Vaihdevipuja kaavailin ohjaustankoon kiinni, mutta löytyi netistä tämmöinen hauska idea jossa laitettu samanlaiset vivut jarrukahvoihin kiinni, matkii siis nykyaikaisia vaihtajankahvoja.
Gevenalle nimellä näköjään tehdään valmis settejä tähän tapaan, mutta itse sain idean googlen kautta löytyneestä "ghetto shifter" topicista, mistä kopion toteutuksen.

Uudet vaihdevivut on pykälälliset, vaikka olin tilaavinani kitkavivut, joka tapauksessa sain jotenkin nämä säädettyä vanhoille vaihtajaille ja lopputoloksena etuvaihtaja toimii vaikka vipu onkin 3v ja vaihtaja 2v, takavaihtajan kanssa on pieni ongelma kun ei ketju mene isoimmalle rattaalle eli pyörä on tällähetkellä 2x4v.

Hommat jatkuu siis vaihteiden säätämisellä ja teippien odotuksella.


Lähetetty minun K7 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

Valmis

Lähetetty minun LM-G710 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## sak

Nyt se nytkähti tämäkin projekti käyntiin. Pahimpaan jäykkäperäkuumeeseen Kona Honzo xc_edition.
Keula on sata millinen Fox Rhythm. Tuosta pitäisi vielä venyttää 120 tai 110 milliä joustoa mikäli mahdollista(?) Olisi geo lähempänä alkuperäistä.
Osat omista kätköistä, kiekot gianttia, vaihteet xt/sunrace, eli budjetilla mentiin.
Katotaan jos meno maistuu niin päivitellään sitten.

Lähetetty minun Pixel laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Nickname

Monarkki teipattu ja koeajettu, hyvälle tuntuu vaikka yksi vaihde menetettiin

Lähetetty minun K7 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jami2003

> Monarkki teipattu ja koeajettu, hyvälle tuntuu vaikka yksi vaihde menetettiin
> 
> Lähetetty minun K7 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Nyt on hieno

----------


## tchegge_

Sanokaas mitä vikaa oli kiristää osia kuusiokolopulteilla? 
Centerlock-napaisesta jarrulevy löystyi lenkillä, tarvis olla joku avain, nyt kiristyi jollain epämääräisellä tappiavaimella. Vaihdoin eturattaan ( race face cinch), piti käydä ostamassa ulostyöntäjä Motonetistä, ei näitä murheita ollut vanhassa 2011 Orangessa...

Lähetetty Takapalkilla

----------


## kauris

Jarrulevyissä on yleensä T25 eli Torx-pultit koossa 25. Kannattaa hankkia torx-avain. Sellainen tulee myös kaikissa pyöräily-multitooleissa. Ehkä myös momenttiavain koossa 0-20 Nm. Jarrulevyt, stemmin kiinnitys ohjaintankoon jne ovat aika kriittisiä osa-alueita. Liian iso momentti rikkoo, liian pieni voi aiheuttaa ikävyyksiä niin ikään. Ja ruuvien kierteisiin tippa keskivahvaa loctite lukitetta.

----------


## Qilty

> Jarrulevyissä on yleensä T25 eli Torx-pultit koossa 25. Kannattaa hankkia torx-avain. Sellainen tulee myös kaikissa pyöräily-multitooleissa. Ehkä myös momenttiavain koossa 0-20 Nm. Jarrulevyt, stemmin kiinnitys ohjaintankoon jne ovat aika kriittisiä osa-alueita. Liian iso momentti rikkoo, liian pieni voi aiheuttaa ikävyyksiä niin ikään. Ja ruuvien kierteisiin tippa keskivahvaa loctite lukitetta.



Centerlock levyt ei tule.

Oliko siihen jopa sama avain kun cinchiin, eli normi vanhanmallin keskiölakrun avauskalu, vaikka biltemasta.

----------


## Vivve

> Centerlock levyt ei tule.
> 
> Oliko siihen jopa sama avain kun cinchiin, eli normi vanhanmallin keskiölakrun avauskalu, vaikka biltemasta.



No ei ole  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Kerta kiellon päälle.

En viitsinyt enää laittaa tätä pyöräsi kuva -lankaan, enkä myöskään retro mtb -lankaan koska en ole varma mihin suuntaan projekti lähtee.  Joko alan hakea aikakauskorrektiutta tai sitten FULL RETARD -moodia - mulla olis esim. Ergon CF3 -kuitutolppa jouten jonka voisin hyvinkin laittaa pyörään ajomukavuutta tuomaan. Tosin täytyy kyllä katsoa myös että miltä kirkas alumiinitolppa näyttäisi. Eli laitetaan nyt sitten tähän.

Edellisestä kuvasta muutoksia: 
-ne violetit nousukahvat ^_^
-130 mm Tiogan stemmi (samalla tanko lyheni 580 mm --> 550 mm). 
-Minouran pulloteline



Järkevä? Varauksin.
Humoristinen? Riippunee katsojan huumorintajusta.
Hauska? Taatusti  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sambolo

Ääni full retard moodille  :Leveä hymy:  jotku värikkäät renkaat ois kovat!

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Ääni full retard moodille  jotku värikkäät renkaat ois kovat!



Eturengas _on_ jo huumoria: se on Panaracer Uff Da! (renkaan kyljessä lukee For Ciity Jumping) joka painaa noin 1000 g ja on täten verrattavissa esim. Maxxis Hookwormiin.  :Vink:

----------


## Qilty

> No ei ole



Eiku olikin shimano vapaarattaan(vai kasetin ) irroitus kalu. Ei ole tollasia hienouksia omissa vehkeissä ni ei tiedä. Kahta mallia niissä centerlockin lukkorenkaissa taitaa olla...?

----------


## hphuhtin

Kahta on, tämä on se toinen.. oli ihmetys itselle(kin?) kun ekan kerran törmäsin. 15mm läpiakselilla tarpeen.

----------


## kaakku

edit: tuplat

----------


## kaakku

Toinen aukeaa Shimanon takapakka-avaimella ja toinen Hollowtech II -keskiöavaimella. Pakka-avaimella aukeava malli ei ole yhteensopiva kaikkien läpiakselinapojen kanssa. Tai oikeamminkin kaikki pakka-avaimet eivät ole yhteensopivia läpiakselinapojen kanssa, jolloin avain kinnaa päätyholkkiin ja näin ei ylety lukkorenkaalle asti.

edit: itehän ostin just DT 350 navat joista takanen on kuudella pultilla ja etunen centerlockilla. Nyt kävi näin .___.

----------


## TeekooVee

Paikoin ruostunut kuningaskulkurin runko pitäisi maalata. ja Mastonin tuotteilla ajattelin.

Kumpaa ruosteenestopohjaa kannattaa laittaa?

Tavallinen Rust primer vai Sinkki?
https://www.maston.fi/fi/etusivu/tuo...oducts-content

Mikä noista pintamaaleista on "paras"? eli varmaan sillä tarkoitan säätä kestävin, koska alkaneet ruosteet ei saisi lähteä kukkimaan.

https://www.maston.fi/fi/etusivu/tuo...oducts-content

On ONE-, 100-, Hammer- jne sarjoja..

____________________

Lisäksi - pitäisikö down tube:en porata drain hole? sinne kun tuntuu kertyvän vettä - niin tuntuisi fiksulta porata se nyt ennen maalausta?

----------


## Qilty

> Paikoin ruostunut kuningaskulkurin runko pitäisi maalata. ja Mastonin tuotteilla ajattelin.
> 
> Kumpaa ruosteenestopohjaa kannattaa laittaa?
> 
> Tavallinen Rust primer vai Sinkki?
> https://www.maston.fi/fi/etusivu/tuo...oducts-content
> 
> Mikä noista pintamaaleista on "paras"? eli varmaan sillä tarkoitan säätä kestävin, koska alkaneet ruosteet ei saisi lähteä kukkimaan.
> 
> ...



Epoksi pohjaista suosittelen alle ja antaa kuivua kunnolla. Ja luulisin että tuo hammer olis kestävintä pintaan, nimestä siis. Spray kamoilla muutenkin vähän huono kesto kun kerrokset jää ohuiksi

Edit. Ei näkynyt epoksia, tolla rust primella sitten, luultavasti sen päällä pysyy maali paremmin

----------


## TeekooVee

> Epoksi pohjaista suosittelen alle ja antaa kuivua kunnolla. Ja luulisin että tuo hammer olis kestävintä pintaan, nimestä siis. Spray kamoilla muutenkin vähän huono kesto kun kerrokset jää ohuiksi
> 
> Edit. Ei näkynyt epoksia, tolla rust primella sitten, luultavasti sen päällä pysyy maali paremmin



Eli pintamaali-kerroksia tulee varmaan suihkutella aika monta - 5?

----------


## Nickname

Komppaan Qilty:ä, epoksi pohjamaalilla saa ehken parhaan kosteus sulun, sinkin päällä ei välttämättä kaikki maalit pysy.
Jos haluat oikeasti kestävän pinnan niin kannattaa lakata 2-komponentti lakalla, 2k lakka maksaa tosin n. 50€/purkki eli jos haluat mahdollisimman halvalla päästä ilman lakkausta niin varmaan tuo hammeri on kestävin vaihtoehto, ilman lakkausta on kyllä helppo paikkamaalata jälkeen päin.

Lähetetty minun K7 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sambolo

Onkos porukka näihin tutustunut. https://spray.bike/pages/how-to-use-spray-bike

----------


## Samiaani

> Onkos porukka näihin tutustunut. https://spray.bike/pages/how-to-use-spray-bike



Varmaan ihan laadukasta tavaraa. Squid bikes maalaa tuotannosta tulleet fillarit tolla (muistaakseni kytköksiä toki firmojen välillä muutenkin)

Itse katsoin noita myös aiemmin tänä vuonna , mutta päädyin helpon saatavuuden vuoksi ihan kivijalasta saatavaan akryylimaaliin (spray). Niillä saa hyvää ja kestävää pintaa myös, mutta eihän mikään tällainen vastaa pulverimaalausta.

----------


## aleksi_

> Onkos porukka näihin tutustunut. https://spray.bike/pages/how-to-use-spray-bike



Itse maalasin ja lakkasin kuituisen bianchin takahaarukan ja toistaiseksi kestänyt hyvin. Kunhan antaa rauhassa asettua. Tartuntaan käytin saman firman primeria kuidulle.

Lisäksi maalasin ja lakkasin alumiinisen cc rungon joka ei ole vielä päässyt käyttöön. Odottanut inspiraatiota vuoden verran varaston hyllyllä. Pinta näyttää samalta kuin päivä maalaamisen jälkeen.

----------


## +€+

Kasasin ensimmäistä kertaa täysin blankosta rungosta täpärin. Ihan kiva projekti mutta en uskonut miten haastavaa on löytää tarvittavia kilkkeitä. Syystä että: 1. jostainsyystä runkovalmistajat eivät viitsi kertoa detaileja mitkä palikat sopii. 2. Fillariosia myyvien kauppojen tuotekuvaukset ovat välillä täyttä syöpää. 3. kivijalkaliikket eivät halua auttaa jos tarvitset jotain pientä, esim. yhden helmen jarruletkuun. Ilmeisesti periaatekysymys ja koetaan omien pyörien kasaajat kilpailijoiksi?

Suurin savotta oli löytää oikea läpiakseli. Nettisivut täynnä mitä hienoimpia akseleita, mutta niinkin oleellisia tietoja ei viitsitä laittaa kuten akselin pituus, kierteen pituus ja ennenkaikkea se tärkein, eli kierteen nousukulma. Monet akselitkin kuvauksessa niin ettei näe edes onko viistetty vai suora se kahvapuoli.

Sitten tietty tuli yllätyksenä, että runkosetin mukana ei tule edes kaapelin läpivientiläpysköjä. Nekin piti metsästää kissojen ja koirien kanssa. Edelleen, yllätyksiä aiheutti myös se, että maksimi rengaskoko taakse on ilmeisesti joku liikesalaisuus. Näköjään 148 eli Boost ei aina tarkoita että sinne mahtuu plussakoon rengas. Nyt tiedän tämänkin sitten jos jotain positiivista  :Hymy: 

Paljon oli haasteita mutta sinänsä mielenkiintoista puuhastelua. Rahaa tietty paloi yllättävän paljon noihin pikkuosiin jotka kaikki piti tilata erikseen postikuluineen. Onneksi nuo laakereiden asennukset ja muut meni heittämällä kun niitä nyt on tullut väännettyä aikaisemminkin.

Pitääpä ottaa kuva kun ehtii (ennenkuin tämäkin varastetaan kuten edellinen pyörä).

----------


## ikispessu

> Varmaan ihan laadukasta tavaraa. Squid bikes maalaa tuotannosta tulleet fillarit tolla (muistaakseni kytköksiä toki firmojen välillä muutenkin)
> 
> Itse katsoin noita myös aiemmin tänä vuonna , mutta päädyin helpon saatavuuden vuoksi ihan kivijalasta saatavaan akryylimaaliin (spray). Niillä saa hyvää ja kestävää pintaa myös, mutta eihän mikään tällainen vastaa pulverimaalausta.



Spray.bike maaleja saa muuten Tampereella sijaitsevasta spraymaalikaupasta Paine art supply.
Tuo kyseinen tuotehan on tosiaan täysin eri asia kuin perinteinen spraymaali, se on nimenomaan pulverimaalia ponnekaasupullossa.

----------


## Samiaani

> Spray.bike maaleja saa muuten Tampereella sijaitsevasta spraymaalikaupasta Paine art supply.
> Tuo kyseinen tuotehan on tosiaan täysin eri asia kuin perinteinen spraymaali, se on nimenomaan pulverimaalia ponnekaasupullossa.



Hyvä tietää, että näitä saa myös Suomesta! Tosiaan varmasti laadukasta tavaraa ja ilmeisesti hyvin kestävää ja helposti suihkittavaa. 

Ei tuo nyt täysin eri asia kuitenkaan ole kuin tavallinen spraymaali vaikka varmasti laadukasta onkin. Akryylimaalia nuokin on ja samankaltaisia (en tarkoita, että välttämättä yhtä laadukkaita tai täysin samanlaisia) löytyy nykyisin myös muilta merkeiltä.

Pulverimaalauksella tarkoitin sitä tekniikkaa, jossa maalipinta poltetaan uunissa tuotteeseen. Vaikka hyviä spraymaaleja onkin niin ei luultavasti vastaa poltto/pulveri/jauhemaalausta (mikä termi nyt sitten onkaan se oikea).

----------


## ikispessu

> Hyvä tietää, että näitä saa myös Suomesta! Tosiaan varmasti laadukasta tavaraa ja ilmeisesti hyvin kestävää ja helposti suihkittavaa. 
> 
> Ei tuo nyt täysin eri asia kuitenkaan ole kuin tavallinen spraymaali vaikka varmasti laadukasta onkin. Akryylimaalia nuokin on ja samankaltaisia (en tarkoita, että välttämättä yhtä laadukkaita tai täysin samanlaisia) löytyy nykyisin myös muilta merkeiltä.
> 
> Pulverimaalauksella tarkoitin sitä tekniikkaa, jossa maalipinta poltetaan uunissa tuotteeseen. Vaikka hyviä spraymaaleja onkin niin ei luultavasti vastaa poltto/pulveri/jauhemaalausta (mikä termi nyt sitten onkaan se oikea).



ymmärtääkseni se ero on juuri siinä että
tuossa pigmentit on pulverimuodossa kun taas perinteisess
spraymaalissa ne ovat nestettä. Osittain tästä johtuu ettei tuo valu niin helposti. Saatan olla väärässäkin mutta tämän käsityksen saa kun lukee tämän ominaisuuksista ja eroista perinteiseen spraymaaliin.
Lähteet: https://road.cc/content/review/228960-spraybike-paint
https://spraybike.us/

----------


## Sambolo

Tuon pitäis olla kosketuskuiva tyylin heti, ja yks kerros vanhankin maalin päälle riittää. Vaikuttaa vielä edullisilta.

----------


## 69ears

Oma projekti vähin erin loppupuolella, Pole Taival koko M 27.5+ Vielä menee kai projektina kun dropperin ja gripparin vaijerit lyhentämättä, kahvojen päätytulpat ja vaijerin päätynippa asentamatta. 
Ensimmäinen ns. "omin käsin onneen" fillari, jäykkäperästä oli helppo aloittaa
Osina Sram X0 eaglea, Pike 140 funworksin 40 mm kiekot ym. Paino polkimilla 12.85 kg

Lähetetty minun H8266 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ikispessu

^on se vaan tyylikäs tuo taival. pitäisiköhän tuo itsekin ostaa pelkkänä runkona ja ihmetellä projektina kasaan talven aikana...

----------


## Qilty

> ymmärtääkseni se ero on juuri siinä että
> tuossa pigmentit on pulverimuodossa kun taas perinteisess
> spraymaalissa ne ovat nestettä. Osittain tästä johtuu ettei tuo valu niin helposti. Saatan olla väärässäkin mutta tämän käsityksen saa kun lukee tämän ominaisuuksista ja eroista perinteiseen spraymaaliin.
> Lähteet: https://road.cc/content/review/228960-spraybike-paint
> https://spraybike.us/



Kyllä ne pigmentit jauheena on kaikissa maaleissa. Pulveri maalaus on taas juurikin niinkuin joku tuossa mainitsikin, muovipulveria joka kovassa lämmössä sulatetaan pintaan(ja kai niissä joku liima on suihkittu alle?). Mutta spraypullosta sellasta ei kyllä tule

Jos paukkupullolla maalaa niin suosittelen hakemaan jostain paikallisesta automaalikaupasta spraypulloon tehtyä oikeaa automaalia ja jos on helmiäis/metalliväri(sinne vielä kovete jos mahdollista) niin oikeeta 2k lakkaa toiseen spraypulloon ängettynä. Akryylimaalin päälle ei tarvitse lakkaa, paitsi jos haluaa, mutta sen(kin) pitää antaa kyllä lähes kosketuskuivaksi haihtua ennen lakkausta. 

Nuo täyttöpullot ei yleensä kauheasti yli 20€ maksa ja on reilusti parempaa kamaa kun markettien mastonit tai tollaiset ihme höpöhöpöt(vaikka en ole tuollaista kokeillut, mutta en kyllä kokeiliskaan)


Edit. Ehkä toi spraybike sopii johki kustomointi hommiin jos alla on ehjä pinta, kestoa tolla on varmaan saman verran kun vaikka kumimaaleilla(mitkä kyllä pysyy ihan hyvin jos ei tule mekaanista kulutusta) ja liuottimia ei kestä ollenkaan.

----------


## ikispessu

Joo, ihmettelin tuota kyllä itsekin, mutta ehkä valumisen estää sitten lakan puute ja liuottimien vähyys tms. tai sitten valumattomuus ja instant kuivuminen on vain markkinointipuheita. 
Yli 25 vuotta on tullut maalailtua spraymaaleilla niin niistä käyttökokemusta löytyy kyllä lähes joka merkistä. Mastonit ym on luokatonta kuraa ja sitä on suurin osa automaaleistakin mitä hyllytavarana myydään rautakaupoissa ja marketeissa. Nämä mitkä maalikauppa tekee tilauksesta paineistettuun pulloon on varmasti eri asia. Laadukkaimmat spraymaalit saa luonnollisesti spraymaalikaupoista ja saksalaiset valmistajat tekevät korkeapigmenttisimmät ja muutenkin laadukkaimmat tuotteet eli Montana(black/gold sarja, ei MTN joka on espanjan montana) sekä Belton(molotow) jolla pitkä historia automaaleissa myös(ral sarja yms.)

----------


## ikispessu

Testasin mielenkiinnosta tuollaisen spray.bike purnukan toimintaa ja pikaisen kokeilun tuloksena sanoisin että tuo on kyllä erittäin laadukasta spraymaalia joka kuivuu melko nopeasti verrattuna muihin spraymaaleihin, mutta ei kuitenkaan mitenkään välittömästi. Tuon saa myös valumaan kuten muutkin spraymaalit jos ei yhtään tiedä mitä tekee. Ehkäpä tuon koostumus on jotenkin parempi pyörien runkomaalaukseen ja tekee ilman lakkaakin kestävämmän maalipinnan, mutta esim. saksan montanan black sarja ei kyllä valu yhtään helpommin kuin tuokaan. Kaipa tuolla joku runko pitää nyt maalata.

----------


## Qilty

> Joo, ihmettelin tuota kyllä itsekin, mutta ehkä valumisen estää sitten lakan puute ja liuottimien vähyys tms. tai sitten valumattomuus ja instant kuivuminen on vain markkinointipuheita. 
> Yli 25 vuotta on tullut maalailtua spraymaaleilla niin niistä käyttökokemusta löytyy kyllä lähes joka merkistä. Mastonit ym on luokatonta kuraa ja sitä on suurin osa automaaleistakin mitä hyllytavarana myydään rautakaupoissa ja marketeissa. Nämä mitkä maalikauppa tekee tilauksesta paineistettuun pulloon on varmasti eri asia. Laadukkaimmat spraymaalit saa luonnollisesti spraymaalikaupoista ja saksalaiset valmistajat tekevät korkeapigmenttisimmät ja muutenkin laadukkaimmat tuotteet eli Montana(black/gold sarja, ei MTN joka on espanjan montana) sekä Belton(molotow) jolla pitkä historia automaaleissa myös(ral sarja yms.)



Mä oon vasta 15 vuotta maalannut automaaleilla. Katselin videoita kyseisestä tuotteesta ja tuli mieleen kalkkimaali millä vaimo maalaili yhteen väliin kaiken, se tosin oli pensselikamaa.

----------


## ikispessu

Olen maalannut myös kalkkimaaleilla, sekä sillä pensselikamalla että kalkkispraymaalilla. Ei mitään samaa ollut kyllä spray.bikessa. se oli vain laadukasta spraymaalia, ei sen kummempi tuote.

----------


## Qilty

Siis vain siitä se tuli mieleen kun molempia pysty jollain rätillä hankaamaan sileäksi. Ja molempiin myydään jotain vahaa päälle

----------


## Murgo

Projekti "pahanilmanlintu" alkamassa eli ideana olisi tehdä vanhasta 90- luvun alun Peugeot-maasturista huonon kelin/talvikauden työmatkafillari. Tarkoitus olisi vaihtaa tuohon kaksirattainen kampisetti soveltuvine etuvaihtajineen sekä maantietanko. Projektia varten on nyt hankittuna keskiölaakeri, kampisetti ja vaihde/jarrukahvat sekä etuvaihtaja (Shimano Claris) ynnä muuta kilkettä kuten vaijereita, V-jarrujen maantiekahvoille sovittamiseen tarvittavat "pylpyrät" yms.

Ainoa tiedossa oleva ratkaisematon ongelma tässä vaiheessa on se että uusi vaihtaja on "altavedettävä" kun taas vanhaan tulee vaijeri ylhäältä joten vaijerin suunta pitänee saada käännettyä jotenkin. Tähän tarkoitukseen on maailmalta saatavilla pylpyröitä mutta ovat postikuluineen aika kalliita joten pitänee kehitellä jokin tee-se-itse-ratkaisu. Yksi mahdollisuus jota olen miettinyt on hyödyntää vanhan vaihtajan runkoa taittopyörän kiinnikkeena ja esim. sorvata siihen sopiva rissa.

Muunnos alkoi tänään kampien ja vanhan nelikanttikeskiölaakerin irrotuksella, helposti lähti ottaen huomioon että pyörä on tosiaan 90-luvun alkuvuosilta ja ajettu paljon kaikkina vuodenaikoina.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/118termp9b...C3%B6.jpg?dl=0 

Kuvan upotus ei jostain syystä onnistunut.

----------


## TeekooVee

@Murgo nythän on muotia laitta 1x - välttyisit pähkäilyltä ja tulisi yksinkertasempi muutenkin :-)

----------


## TeekooVee

Mikä voisi olla se pultin koko: Pyörä Helkama Kuningaskulkuri - etulokasuojan kiinnityspultti: 5mm pultti menee läpi, 6mm on ihan liian iso

Eli loogisesti ajateltuna 5.5mm, mutta voisiko olla tuumakoko?

Ja sitten tärkein, mistä sellasen saisi?

----------


## Murgo

> @Murgo nythän on muotia laitta 1x - välttyisit pähkäilyltä ja tulisi yksinkertasempi muutenkin :-)



Enpä taida kumminkaan kun osat on jo hankittuna.  :Hymy: 

Keskiön ja kampisarjan asennus sujui kuin Strömsössä, mitä nyt keskiölaakeriavain unohtui kotiin joten ovat kouratiukkuudessa eli kammet pitää vielä irrottaa kiristystä varten. Vanha etuvaihtaja jäi toistaiseksi paikalleen kun tankokin on vasta tulossa maailmalta, vaihteet jopa toimivatkin ja pyörä on heti nopeamman oloinen ajettava pitemmillä välityksillä kun pikaisesti koeajoin. Ketju on vaihdettava pitempään, toimii kyllä kunhan käyttää järkeviä ratasyhdistelmiä mutta jos menee laittamaan isoimmat rattaat molemmista päistä niin menee liian kireäksi.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/y6ha2dzmtq...ammet.jpg?dl=0

----------


## KotooTöihin

> Mikä voisi olla se pultin koko: Pyörä Helkama Kuningaskulkuri - etulokasuojan kiinnityspultti: 5mm pultti menee läpi, 6mm on ihan liian iso
> 
> Eli loogisesti ajateltuna 5.5mm, mutta voisiko olla tuumakoko?
> 
> Ja sitten tärkein, mistä sellasen saisi?



Jollain tutulla on kierretappisarja. Väännä 6mm kierteet.

----------


## Murgo

> Jollain tutulla on kierretappisarja. Väännä 6mm kierteet.



 Tai pitempi 5-millinen ja mutteri toiselle puolelle?

----------


## TeekooVee

> Tai pitempi 5-millinen ja mutteri toiselle puolelle?



Jep tällä mennään alkuun. Se ei ole kovin kivan näkönen, mutta onpahan aikaa ettiä/tehdä oikean kokoinen ruuvi.

----------


## Murgo

Tanko saapui, paikalleen mallailua: https://www.dropbox.com/s/5c6fjv7qoq...Tanko.jpg?dl=0 . Aika alas tulee mutta ajoasento ainakin paikallaan kokeiltuna tuntuu silti suht järkevältä, saa nähdä sitten kun pääsee ajamaan. Teräksistä ohjausputkea pystynee hätätilassa vaikka jatkamaan ja saahan niitä stemmejäkin jyrkempiäkin.

Poistettujen osien kasaa alkaa kertyä: https://www.dropbox.com/s/0qvo2t41wxyxsig/Osat.jpg?dl=0

----------


## Murgo

https://www.dropbox.com/s/aambaysx1b...Jarru.jpg?dl=0

Nyt on oikean pituinen ketju ja etujarru toimintakunnossa ja ensimmäinen koeajo uudella tangolla suoritettu. Vetosuhteen muuttava kikkare on aika hurjan näköinen hässäkkä ja asennuksessa oli omat pähkäilynsä mutta tuntuisi toimivan tarkoitetulla tavalla eli jarrun tuntuma on ok ja pyörä pysähtyy hyvin. Ajoasentokin tuntuisi pikaisella kokeilulla olevan ihan järkevä vaikka tanko noin alhaalla onkin.

----------


## Murgo

Nyt on molemmat jarrut ja takavaihtaja toimii uudella kahvalla. Etuvaihtaja on uusi mutta toistaiseksi lukittu rajoitinruuveilla isolle rattaalle koska minulla ei vielä ole sitä pylpyrää.

----------


## Murgo

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gwnorjyqaj...C3%B6.jpg?dl=0

Tankoteipit kääritty, nyt alkaa olla ulkonäön osalta siinä. Jotain pikkujuttuja kuten se vaijerin taittopyörä ja takasisurin vaihto vielä.

----------


## Jukahia

Raw is new black.. or at least it´s back 

fillari on Mondraker Vantage RR, pari vuotta sitten runkoon kasattu 27.5 plussakumeilla.. tein viimevuonna 29" i35 asym takakiekon tähän (perä on 157mm) ja olen ollut ks. raamiin ja sen mahdollisuuksiin kovin tyytyväinen. Ainoa mikä alko kyllästyttää on tuon oranssi ja keltainen väritys.. 

Tuli työn puolesta tutustuttua Linjateräksen toimintaan ja siellä on isompi amme tarjolla jossa on sopiva tärpätti pulverimaalin liuotukseen... Joten kysäsäsin josko tekevät pientilaajille myös tilauksia ja niin vaan sopii.. Tässä ollaan nyt 1. viikon jälkeen.. 


Tuli myös yhden teipparin kanssa juotua parit kaljat ja muistettiin vieläpä samalla ottaa mitat raamin vanhoista teipeistä.. 

Samalla kun Turbinen Cinch kammet oli pöydällä, purin ne.. Ne on nyt lasik.puhallettu & semisti kiillotettu.. Samalla hierastiin vähän ratasta ym. raakalle pinnalle, joten tällä teemalla alkaa paketti kasaantua. 


Viimeyönä lopettelin tähän.

Keula on 29" / 140mm Yari RC jonka huolsin ennen paikalleen laittoa, Ilmamäntä on Luftkappella ja vaimennin on -19 vuoden RC kun moinen jäi yli RC2 vaihdosta toiseen fillariin.. Tiedä sitten onko eroa -17 RC:n välillä, mutta tämä on ainakin nyt notkeimmillaan kun voitelusta ja vaimennuksesta vastaa Fuchs Silkolene RSF jne..

Muuten tulee varmaan melko samat palikat takaisin, eli XT jarrut, xtr 11 vaihteistoon, headset on -2 anglesetti Superstrarilta (68 ->66*), BX 150mm tolppa, 27.5 kiekot on i45 sixth elementin kasaamat kuituset ja 29" takana on i35 wtb asym Stanin Dh navalla Ja edessä on yleensä jokin 29" mikä on vapaana enskafillarista.   Raami on L / 490 reach

----------


## Sambolo

Hieno on! Sopis omalle raiskatulle maalipinnalle sama käsittely  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ansis

Täällä taas polkaistu yksi Salsa-projekti käyntiin.
Kyllästyin vanhaan musta/harmaa väritykseen ja päätin kokeilla jotain uutta, mutta kuitenkin kunnioittaen alkuperäistä.

Aluksi hionta ja pohjamaalin maalaus...

...sen jälkeen koko runko ja haarukka oranssiksi...

...sitten aloin peittämään kohtia joiden halusin jäävän oranssiksi...

...peittelyiden jälkeen musta väri pintaan...

...ja sitten alkoikin projektin hitain ja tarkin homma eli sinisten ääriviivojen rajaileminen (millin tarkkaa työtä)...

...teippailuiden ja kynäruiskun kanssa heilumisen jälkeen runko näyttikin tältä. Valmiina lakkaukseen.

...ja sitten Foxin kimppuun joka muuten oli ennen tätä musta...


...ja ei muuta kuin lakkaa pintaan.

----------


## Jukahia

Ja niin se valmistui tämäkin eilen.. Kasasin uusilla vaijereilla ja kuorilla niin nyt tuntuu kuin olisi uusi fillari taas alla. Samalla hierasin icewaxia pintaan semisti suojaa antamaan ja teipit vaihtui keulaan ja kiekkohin vielä. 

Hitsisaumat ovat Monnilla jätetty lujuuden maksimoinniksi hiomatta ja tämä on mielestäni komeeta.. 

Takajarrun letku on ollut uudesta asti lyhyt, enkä jaksanut vieläkään uusia sitä / vetää keskiön ali..Joten se on tuossa Seatstayn alla. 

 Valmis plussakuosi, Kiekoissa on musta heijastinteippi, joten kuva on salamalla otettu.

Tämän aamun kuosi, 29" edessä ja 27.5" takana.

----------


## Camdo

Hienoa tekemistä.
Pitääkö tuota Icewaxia uusia pintaan usein, onko aikaisempaa kokemusta?
6061 vissiin hieman kestää ilman suojaa pinnassa mutta alkaako väri muuttumaan ilman vahaa/lakkaa

----------


## Jukahia

Alkaa muuttua / hapettumaan. 

Parhaan suojan saa jos laittaa lakan päälle, mutta itse oikeastaan odotan kuinka hyvin tuo patinoituu ajan saatossa 
Vahan laitoin vain sillä että sitä kun hieroo rätillä aikansa pintaan, niin rungosta irtoaa jatkossa vähemmän mustaa vaatteisiin/sormiin.. Mutta hapettumiselta se ei kovin pitkään suojaa. 
Samoten lian saa rungosta helpommin irti, kun puhtaaseen pintaan on ensimmäiseksi imeytetty vahaa.

----------


## LJL

Taevas varrrjele Ansiksen uutta rojektia.  :Cool:  Keep it coming!!

Allekirjoittaneen wifve muuten arvostaisi-eli-ei-arvostaisi tuoreessa maalissa olevaa keulaa keittötasolla  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kauris

Kerrassaan hienoja maalaus ja maalinpoistoprojekteja!

----------


## Ansis

> Alkaa muuttua / hapettumaan. 
> 
> Parhaan suojan saa jos laittaa lakan päälle, mutta itse oikeastaan odotan kuinka hyvin tuo patinoituu ajan saatossa 
> Vahan laitoin vain sillä että sitä kun hieroo rätillä aikansa pintaan, niin rungosta irtoaa jatkossa vähemmän mustaa vaatteisiin/sormiin.. Mutta hapettumiselta se ei kovin pitkään suojaa. 
> Samoten lian saa rungosta helpommin irti, kun puhtaaseen pintaan on ensimmäiseksi imeytetty vahaa.



Tuosta sun rungosta tulee loistava, kun vedät siihen oikein kunnon 2K lakan päälle. (Y)

----------


## Ohiampuja

Kuinka Ansis  tuota keulaa suojasi? Kerran olen keulaa maalannut ja se korkkien yms yksityiskohtien hiominen ja suojaaminen oli aika kova homma. 

Ps. Onko siinä keulassa jarruletkun kiinnike vielä paikallaan?

----------


## Ansis

> Kuinka Ansis  tuota keulaa suojasi? Kerran olen keulaa maalannut ja se korkkien yms yksityiskohtien hiominen ja suojaaminen oli aika kova homma. 
> 
> Ps. Onko siinä keulassa jarruletkun kiinnike vielä paikallaan?



Tosi tarkkaan peitin liukuputket, pölytiivisteet ja läpiakselin reijät. Korkit otin pois kuin myös jarruletkun kiinnikkeen.
Nykyään on tosi hyviä hiontatarvikkeita, jotka taipuvat pahimpiinkin nurkkiin. 
Mirkalta löytyy.

----------


## TeekooVee

Rungon maali chipit - kannattaako niitä täyttää jollain ennen korjaus-/paikkamaalausta?

Ja jos kannattaa niin milläs aineella yritetään? Jotain tällästäkö https://www.motormarket.fi/kemiallin...l-pp002-5.html ?

----------


## MTS

^ Tuota mietin minäkin, kun Konan maalipinta on ketjun, lukon ja liikennemerkkien sekä muiden kiinteiden kappaleiden runnoma. Harkitsen myös jotain Nitromors-maalinpoistokäsittelyä.

----------


## Ansis

Ja seuraava projekti on jo saanut pohjavärin pintaan.

----------


## Kanuuna

Feltin IA?

----------


## Ansis

Juu, olisko joku IA10

----------


## MRe

Järkee vai ei? Jos ostais Rose:lta 130-millisen trail-fillarin ja kasaisi sen uusilla osilla voimansiirron ja jarrujen osalta. Muuttaisi 1x11 ja XT-osat.

Kyseessä tämä fillari. Rungon hinnalla saisi runkosetin keulalla, iskarilla, laakereilla, stongalla, ym. Hissitolpan joutuisi hankkimaan.

Projekti talven ratoksi?

----------


## JackOja

> Järkee vai ei?...



No jos oikeasti kysytään niin mun mielestä ei.

Itsellä jotain projektikuumetta pukkaa nyt pahasti... myin muovitäpärin pois ja jotain tekis mieli kasailla. Roteva? Tallboy? Joku titskun värinen am-jäykkäperä (Stanton, Nordest, Sonder, Rämäkkä)? Kevyt hiilari-GG. 

En tiedä mitä haluan tai tarvitsen, pää räjähtää! Saiskohan viikonlopun BBB:sta jotain ideaa?

----------


## ahmatti

> Itsellä jotain projektikuumetta pukkaa nyt pahasti... myin muovitäpärin pois ja jotain tekis mieli kasailla. Roteva? Tallboy? Joku titskun värinen am-jäykkäperä (Stanton, Nordest, Sonder, Rämäkkä)? Kevyt hiilari-GG. 
> 
> En tiedä mitä haluan tai tarvitsen, pää räjähtää! Saiskohan viikonlopun BBB:sta jotain ideaa?



Jos noista vaihtoehdoista jotain tai ihan mitä vaan niin lähtisin Stantonia kasaileen. Aivan uskomattoman hienoja runkoja! Toisaalta taas kotimaista tekis mieli tukea ja Pässilän rungotkin kyllä lämmittää sydäntä. Entten tentten ota molemmat!

----------


## MRe

> No jos oikeasti kysytään niin mun mielestä ei.



Ookoo... onko joku perustelu vai noin yleensä ei ole järkeä ostaa valmista ja sitten purkaa & kasata?

Mulla ei noista Rosen pyöristä ole suurempaa kokemusta.

----------


## JackOja

> Ookoo... onko joku perustelu vai noin yleensä ei ole järkeä ostaa valmista ja sitten purkaa & kasata?



No kun ei tuossa fillarissa ole mitään "hienoa". Eikä kukaan osta sulta noita kolmen eturattaan kampia. Jos siis on tarkoitus hävittää ylijäämät.

Mä lähtisin sellaisesta asetelmasta, että jonkun canyonin tai rosen tmv. ostaisi nimenomaan palikoiden takia ja vaihtaisi jonkin sieluisan  :Leveä hymy:  rungon tilalle.





> J... Pässilän rungotkin kyllä lämmittää sydäntä.



Odotankin näkeväni Pässilän runkoja lauantaina livenä BBB:ssa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> jotain tekis mieli kasailla. Roteva?



Sama homma ja läski on kaluston vanhin pyörä. Roteva on kyllä hieno, mutta valitettavasti taidettu kusta ja Mastodon Pro ei mahdu.

----------


## MRe

> No kun ei tuossa fillarissa ole mitään "hienoa".



Tämä on kyllä totta. Ja tarvitsen seitsemättä pyörää saman verran kuin syylää perseeseen... että siinä mielessä.





> Eikä kukaan osta sulta noita kolmen eturattaan kampia. Jos siis on tarkoitus hävittää ylijäämät.



Olen aika huono myymään mitään osia. Nytkin nurkassa lojuu vuoden vanha Revelation 130-millisenä. Odottaa että saisin ilmon aikaiseksi. Tai sit jos ostaisi runkosetin takapumpulla ja löisi tuon Reven siihen...? Miljoonalootastä löytyy jo SLX-jarrusetti ja XT-takavaihtaja vielä lisää.

----------


## Ansis

Seuraavat vaiheet. Vähän rajailua ja mustat alueet.

----------


## TeekooVee

Millä maalaat tuota?

----------


## Ansis

Ruiskuilla ja PPG:n maaleilla. En millään kilikoli-pulloilla.

----------


## Qilty

> No kun ei tuossa fillarissa ole mitään "hienoa". Eikä kukaan osta sulta noita kolmen eturattaan kampia. Jos siis on tarkoitus hävittää ylijäämät.
> 
> Mä lähtisin sellaisesta asetelmasta, että jonkun canyonin tai rosen tmv. ostaisi nimenomaan palikoiden takia ja vaihtaisi jonkin sieluisan  rungon tilalle.
> 
> 
> 
> Odotankin näkeväni Pässilän runkoja lauantaina livenä BBB:ssa.



Mikä on tämä BBB? Ja missä?

----------


## JackOja

> Mikä on tämä BBB? Ja missä?



Bikes, Beers & Burgers lauantaina Fiskarsissa.

EDIT: hahaa, ehdin ennen Larea!

----------


## Lare

https://www.fiskarsvillage.fi/tapaht...festival-2019/

----------


## Qilty

Hö. Poronpolku samaan aikaan

----------


## MRe

Tästä pitäisi alkaa talven aikana rakentamaan sitä n+1 -fillaria. N on edelleen yksinumeroinen, mutta myyntilaita alkaa lähestymään uhkaavasti...

(kuka ei jaksa klikkailla kaikenlaisia hämäriä linkkejä, niin kyseessä Ibis Ripley LS 2018 carbon 29" -runko)

----------


## MRe

Jatketaanpas speksailua ja vekslailua. Eli tosiaan Ibis Ridley LS gen 3-runko (ilmeisesti) tulossa Espanjasta joskus ja siihen pitäisi alkaa rakentamaan pyörää ympärille.

Pyörähän on siis tämä: https://archive.ibiscycles.com/bikes...els/ripley_ls/

Vaihteistoksi valikoitui Shimano XT Di2-vaihteisto, kun "halvalla sai". Paketti on 2x11 -vaihteistolle (vaihtajat, akku, näyttö, kytkimet ja kaapelit), mutta ilmeisesti 2x11 on ehdoton no-no, joten 1x11 -setuppi lienee tulossa.

Keskiö on englantilaisilla kierteillä 73 mm, onko siihen mitään intohimoja, mitä sinne laittaa? Joku Hollowtech-keskiö? Halpa ja toimii? Kammet kiinnostaisi ottaa kuituisina, mutta taitaa olla vähemmän tarjolla tuohon keskiöön?

Hissitolppa? Pituuden puolesta 125-millinen Reverb olisi kai sopivin. Mulla ei ole Reverbin kanssa ollut suurempia ongelmia fätissä, mutta muuten kai Reverbiä pidetään luokattomana laitteena. Fox olisi tietysti hieno Kashima-pinnotteineen, mutta hintakin on hieno.

Keulaksi on nyt valikoitumassa 29" RS Revelation DebonAir 130mm, kun sellainen nyt sattuu nurkassa lojumaan ja vielä juuri huollettuna. Vaikka eihän se stemmaa toki tuon Foxin takapumpun kanssa.

Ohjaamo rakentuu Shimanon Tharsis-komponenteista, kun niillä saa akun kaulaputkeen ja kaapelit piiloon.

Kiekot on vielä täysin auki. Jos rahaa vielä keväällä on, niin ehkä Mcarbonit i9-navoilla. Toisaalta Ibiksen omatkin kiekot saisi i9-navoilla lähes samaan hintaan.

Jarrut Maguran MT5 tai Shimano XT (nelimäntäiset).

Tärkein viimeisenä: värimaailma? Runko on nyt titaaninharmaa, iskari Kashimaa ja keula musta. Onko se nyt sitten vain harmaa-musta-kulta?

----------


## JackOja

> Keskiö on englantilaisilla kierteillä 73 mm... Kammet kiinnostaisi ottaa kuituisina, mutta taitaa olla vähemmän tarjolla tuohon keskiöön?



Mitä ihmeellistä tuossa keskiössä muka on? Eikö Sram kelpaa?

----------


## MRe

^Sram taitaa olla ainoa jolla on kuitukammet tuohon keskiöön. Tarkoitin, että valikoimaa on hieman rajatusti. En kyllä tiedä, onko PF-keskiöissäkään tarjonta sen parempi.

----------


## ealex

Myös Raceface/Easton kuitukammet sopivat 73mm keskiön ja ovat 30mm akselilla, mutta niitä ei voi suositella.  :Sarkastinen: 

Sramilla taas GXP-kammet ovat suunnitteluvirhe, tosin BSA on ainoa keskiö, missä ne toimivat ihan ok suunnitteluvirheestä huolimatta. (kammet pultataan kiinteästi vain ei-vetopuolen laakeriin ja kaikki vääntämiset vääntävät sen laakerin paikaltaan -> pressfit keskiössä natinat ovat taattuja).

Sramin 30mm versio on BB30, siinä ei ole mitään suunnitteluvikaa, huippukammet, paitsi että eivät sovi 73mm BSA keskiöön.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## MRe

^Totta joo. Jostain syystä mulla on ollut sellainen virhekuvitelma, että noihin BSA 68/73-kierteisiin menee vain 24-millin akselilla olevat kammet.

Mikä noissa rallinaamoissa on vikana? Siis SixC:ssä? Ja on mulla fättitäpärissä kestäneet NextSL:tkin toistaiseksi.

Sramilla ei taida olla pelkkiä kampia ilman rattaita, jos hankkisi eteen ovaalin.

----------


## ealex

^ Kaikista rallinaamoista on raportoitu turhan paljon hajoamisia, myös näistä "kestävimmistä". Itsellänikin hajosivat NextSL:t. Takuukaan ei enää kuulemma toimi kunnolla, kun ei niillä riitä kapasiteettia jatkuvasti kampia vaihtamaan (ei se kunnolla ole ennenkään toiminut, mutta sentään jotenkin).  :Sarkastinen:  En tosin tiedä, siirtyikö sama ominaisuus Eastoniin, luulen kuitenkin niin, koska perinteisesti ovat samaa tuotetta eri brändillä. 

Laittaisin ehdottomasti uusia Shimanon XTR-kampia, ovat painoltaankin aika lähellä mutta kestävät. Direct mount rattaita (ovaalejakin) näihin alkaa tulla...

----------


## MRe

^XTR-kampisettejä kyllä löytää tarjouksesta helpommin. Varsinkin jos vetäisi tuon 2x11 -setuppiin. Voisihan sen(kin) tehdä Di2:lla käyttäen vain oikenpuoleisia liipasimia, kun ohjelmoisi sen synkronoidun vaihtamisen...

----------


## MRa

> ^XTR-kampisettejä kyllä löytää tarjouksesta helpommin. Varsinkin jos vetäisi tuon 2x11 -setuppiin. Voisihan sen(kin) tehdä Di2:lla käyttäen vain oikenpuoleisia liipasimia, kun ohjelmoisi sen synkronoidun vaihtamisen...



Upee runko tulossa ja näyttää että myös koko fillari.  Tyhmänä kysyn et meneekö tohon runkoon etuvaihtaja?

----------


## MRe

^Kyllähän siihen sellainenkin menisi. Ja nyt olisi vielä sellainen käytettävissä kun tuli tuossa Di2-päivityssetissä mukana. Vähän kahden vaiheilla, että kaivaako sen kanssa enemmän verta nenästä.

----------


## ealex

> ^XTR-kampisettejä kyllä löytää tarjouksesta helpommin. Varsinkin jos vetäisi tuon 2x11 -setuppiin. Voisihan sen(kin) tehdä Di2:lla käyttäen vain oikenpuoleisia liipasimia, kun ohjelmoisi sen synkronoidun vaihtamisen...



Ai niin, onhan Sramilla nykyään se Dub-versio, oletettavasti ihan toimiva ja BSA 73mm kanssa yhteensopiva, olen jotenkin sulkenut sen pois mielestä turhana uutena standardina.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## JackOja

> Ai niin, onhan Sramilla nykyään se Dub-versio... olen jotenkin sulkenut sen pois mielestä turhana uutena standardina.



Dubhan on erinomainen veto Sramilta.

----------


## ealex

^ Sramin kannalta varmaan on, mutta käyttäjänä en voi hyväksyä 29mm akseli"standardia", kun 30mm on jo olemassa. Raceface esim teki BSA 73mm yhteensopivat kammet 30mm BB30-standardin akselilla ja vieläpä käyttäen täysin standardeja BB30 laakereita ulkoisissa BSA-kupeissa. Tämä on mielestäni sitä hyvää kehitystä, Sramin DUB-kehitys on sitä pahaa kehitystä.  :Sarkastinen: 

Samasta syystä pidän Boostia "pahana kehityksenä", kun "Super Boost" eli 157mm eli 150mm pikalinkku-takanavasta läpiakseli versio, oli olemassa jo ennen boostia ilman mitään uuden standardin keksimistä.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## MRe

Onhan tämä aika jäätävä tämä turhien standardien määrä pyöräilyssä. Onko muuta "standardia" enää kuin takavaihtajan ja polkimien kiinnitykset? Montakohan mahdollista eri kombinaatiota voitaisiin saada, jos laskettaisiin kaikki eri navat, keskiöt, stemmit, kaulaputket, satulaputket, jne? Miljoonia?

Sitten jokaiseen tarvitaan vähän erinäköiset työkalut ja miljoonalaatikostakaan ei ole hyötyä, vaikka siellä olisi viisi erilaista keskiölaakeria, jos ei ole sitä oikeaa.

----------


## harald

Tulee ihan tämä mieleen

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> ..... Onko muuta "standardia" enää kuin takavaihtajan ja polkimien kiinnitykset? .....



Takavaihtaja ( ) : https://wheelsmfg.com/blog/standard-...r-hangers.html

----------


## MRe

Damn..., no polkimet...

----------


## ealex

^ Jenkeissä ostin kaupasta halpispolkimet, kun piti uudella pyörällä lähteä polkemaan, niin olivat heti väärällä kierteellä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Iglumies

> ...
> Sramilla taas GXP-kammet ovat suunnitteluvirhe, tosin BSA on ainoa keskiö, missä ne toimivat ihan ok suunnitteluvirheestä huolimatta. (kammet pultataan kiinteästi vain ei-vetopuolen laakeriin ja kaikki vääntämiset vääntävät sen laakerin paikaltaan -> pressfit keskiössä natinat ovat taattuja)...



Tähän suunnitteluvirheeseen auttaa sopiva spaceri ja o-rengas, joka pitää muoviholkin paikallaan vetopuolella.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Tähän suunnitteluvirheeseen auttaa sopiva spaceri ja o-rengas, joka pitää muoviholkin paikallaan vetopuolella.



Patenttiviritys, nippuside.

----------


## alteregoni

Tuosta se lähtee. Kolmessa vuodessa lähti Commencalista mattapinta pois muuttuen tuollaiseksi puolikiiltäväksi. Nyt ajatuksena joko harjattu pinta ja lakka päälle, tai maalaus. Ekaksi lähtee lasikuula puhallukseen, ei ainakaan Mastonin maalinpoistaja kykyne kovin hyvin tuohon pulverimaaliin. 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## overlow

Tarkoitus oli hankkia keväällä uusi n2000e pyörä kokonaisena pakettina, mutta planet X:n tarjouksista tulikin hankittua Titus Fireline runko. Pitkään olen titaanista haaveillut ja ajatellut sen olevan kaukana realistisen budjetin ulkopuollella, mutta nyt sattui sellainen tarjous että oli pakko tarttua. Nyt sitten tulevan talven aikana olisi tarkoitus saada tästä ajokuntoinen mielellään tuohon 2000e budjettin ihan liikaa venymättä.

----------


## kauris

Jotenkin tuollaisen titaanisen rungon näkeminen vain heti kiinnostaa ja hivelee silmää. Ehkä minäkin joskus toteutan vastaavan. Työmatka/gravel-pyörä tai am-jäykkäperä ehkä.

----------


## MRe

Kyllä titaanirungossa on sitä jotakin.

----------


## overlow

> Jotenkin tuollaisen titaanisen rungon näkeminen vain heti kiinnostaa ja hivelee silmää. Ehkä minäkin joskus toteutan vastaavan. Työmatka/gravel-pyörä tai am-jäykkäperä ehkä.



Itsellä tämä projekti tulee menemään jonnekkin trail ja XC jäykkäperän välimaastoon.

----------


## Qilty

> Tuosta se lähtee. Kolmessa vuodessa lähti Commencalista mattapinta pois muuttuen tuollaiseksi puolikiiltäväksi. Nyt ajatuksena joko harjattu pinta ja lakka päälle, tai maalaus. Ekaksi lähtee lasikuula puhallukseen, ei ainakaan Mastonin maalinpoistaja kykyne kovin hyvin tuohon pulverimaaliin. 
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]



Pulverimaalihan ei ole maalia vaan sulatettua muovia, niin eipä siihen välttämättä litkut pure

----------


## s.ilmarinen

Ekaa kuitupyörää rakentelemassa.

Ultegra r8000 osasarja, mavic aksium vanteet.

Takarungossa oli pikku vaurio, se on nyt hiilikuidulla ja epoxilla korjarru.

Olin hieman yllättynyt painosta, kun ketjut oli ainoa mitä puuttui vaakatessa, 7.5kg.

Renkaina vanteilla oli 28/32 panaracer paselat, jotka siirsin vaan toisesta pyörästä. Taakse vaihdan 28:in kanssa, hiekkatietä tulee jatkossa varmaan ajeltua jonkun verran jos tuo vaan siihen käyttöön jotenkin soveltuu.

Sovittet keskiöön täytyypi vielä sorvailla 30/24mm.
Vaijerita täytyypi muutama vaihtaa pidemmiksi. 

Lähetetty minun SM-T395 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## overlow

Ensinmäinen viikonloppu takana varsinaisesti projektin kanssa työskennellessä ja pääväri saatu maalattua, jonain myöhempänä viikonloppuna pitää vielä lisäillä muutamia yksityiskohtia. Maalattu https://www.humbrol.com/uk-en/shop/p...mel-paint.html maalilla pensseliä käyttäen joten lopputulos on hieman suttuinen, mutta eikös se vain tuo tiettyä särmää hommaan. Spray/airbrush olisi toki ollut huomattavasti parempi ratkaisu mutta valitettavasti tiloja tälläiseen ei tällähetkellä oli käytössä joten oli tyydyttävä pensseliin. Tein myös pari maalikokeilua keskiön taakse mahdollisimman kuluvaan paikkaan, aluksi päättääkseni mikä on se parhaimman näköinen maali, mutta pidemmällä testillä myös ajatellen että se on mahdollisimman kovalla kulutuksella oleva kohta joten näkee hyvin mikä maali kestää pitkällätähätäimellä paremmin jos alkaa maalipinta kärsiä.

----------


## JackOja

Meinaat maalata titskun piiloon, miks?

----------


## overlow

> Meinaat maalata titskun piiloon, miks?



 Tuossa on kaikki piiloon maalattu titsku mitä tulee olemaan loput jää paljaaksi esille, mutta halusin pyörään vähän väriläiskää varsinkin kun pyörä on valmiiksi paljaana runkona ettei mitään tarvitse edes purkaa.

----------


## kervelo

Tuosta voi katsella, jos ei muuten tunnu pyöräkuume nousevan.
https://youtu.be/mBUlDGmeXE4

----------


## Ansis

Tästä lähdettiin ja tähän tultiin. (lakka puuttuu vielä.) Kummipoika sai velipoikansa vanhan virttyneen Cuben ja mulle sanottiin, että voisinko vähän huoltaa sitä talven aikana.

----------


## Qilty

Hyvin olet huoltanut

----------


## Ansis

> Hyvin olet huoltanut



Ihme ketjurasvaa, kun värjää koko pyörän  :Hymy:

----------


## alteregoni

> Tuosta se lähtee. Kolmessa vuodessa lähti Commencalista mattapinta pois muuttuen tuollaiseksi puolikiiltäväksi. Nyt ajatuksena joko harjattu pinta ja lakka päälle, tai maalaus. Ekaksi lähtee lasikuula puhallukseen, ei ainakaan Mastonin maalinpoistaja kykyne kovin hyvin tuohon pulverimaaliin.




Ja tuollainen siitä tuli. Kännykän kamera vääristää värin, väri on oikeasti vihreään taittuva. Ral värikartan Ral 6033 "minttürkis" plus kirkas pulveri päälle. Tamcorro Tampereelta "hiekkapuhalsi" vanhat pulveri maalit pois ja suihki uudet pulverit pintaan. 

No kannattiko? No kyllä ja osin ei. Kyllä sarakkeen alle napsahtaa Aika upea väri ja kiilto, ja parantunut ulkonäkö. Ja sain värin mitä halusin. Se mitä ehkä tekisin toisin, niin en ehkä enään tuota kirkasta pulveria tuohon pyytäisi päälle. On meinaan osin aivan helve...sen paksu kerros maalia. Saattaa olla kylläkin, että kun kyseessä teollisuus maalamo, niin vedeltään vahvalla kädellä pulverit pintaan. Lisäksi "lakan" alle jäänyt mustaa tomua. 
Yleinen ulkonäkö on kyllä erinomainen, mutta läheltä tarkasteltuna sanomista ehkä olisi yleisessä viimeistelyn laadussa. Ehkä automaalaamossa olisi ollut lopputulos parempi.  Mutta toisaalta aika huono oli tuo Commencalinkin oma jälki. 
Huono puoli tuossa pulverissa on, myös jos sinne lakan alle jää jotain pskaa, niin siellä on korjata sitä ei voi millään, ellei puhalla kokonaan tuota uudestaan. Lisäks muuten tuo laakeri ym. pintojen suojaus on zaatanazta. Kun ne tuollaisilla pultti ym viritelmillä piti suojata uunituksen vuoksi. 
 No näillä mennään ja alennustakin tuli, ja jos ei silmämuna rungossa kiinni tuijottele, niin eihän noita virheitä edes huomaa. 
Nyt ajattelen, että ehkä veisin rungon enneminkin automaalaamoon, ihan tuon maalin paksuuden vuoksi ja kuinka paljon helpompaa ja siistimmäksi tulisi nuo laakeri pesien suojaus, koska voisi teipillä niistä selvitä. Mutta katotaan mitä kestää käytössä



Chainstays rungon laakeri pesä oli ongelmallisisn suojattava. Tuollaisen messinkisen putkenpätkän tuohon työnsin kun oli juuri sopivan vahvuinen. MUTTA tuohon kohtaan oli kyllä semmonen kasa pulveria sulanut, että pois ottaessa jälki oli karu. On muuten kohtuullisen lujaa tuo pulveri se tuli huomattua. 
Suunnitelmissa on korjata tuo kohta 2K automaalilla kun sitkin tuossa, koska maalasin iskarin linkut sillä.

----------


## Qilty

Alkaa olemaan grävel/hybrid/cyclo viritys valmis.

----------


## tiaalto

Oma pikku projekti alkaa pikkuhiljaa edetä joten laitetaanpa se tännekin. Pohjana 2008-2009 Jamis Komodo joka pienen väärinkäsityksen jäljiltä tulikin ilman kiekkoja. No se olikin lähinnä hyvä tekosyy nostaa kunnianhimon tasoa. Tavoite on tehdä  27,5"/26" Mullet-sinkula lähinurkissa kikkailuun. Osat  lähinnä RCZ:n alelaareista ja kaapin pohjalta.

----------


## Nickname

Ei ole Hammeri maalit entisellään, tuota Monarkkia kun silloin maalailin Hammerilla niin ei näköjään kovettunut kuivuessaan vaan pintä jäi pehmeäksi ja nyt talvisäilytyksessä oli lukko hangannut maalit rullalle. Pyörä kävi nyt sitten pulveroitavana, tänään sain pyörän takaisin ja pääsee vihdoin kasaamaan. :Hymy: 
Eka kuva vähän hämää ei ole oikeasti ihan noin tumma, toisessa kuvassa lähempänä oikeaa väriä, niittimuttereita laiton runkoon ennen maalausta niin saa pullotelineet ja pumpun siististi kiinni, lisänä etuhaarukkaan varalle 4kpl.

----------


## harald

Mistä olet löytänyt hammerite väriä? Vai oliko tuo joku "hammer"? Ne eivät ole siis sama asia.

----------


## Nickname

Minä käytin Mastonin Hammer:ia, Hammerite on se alkuperäinen THE maali mitä ei oo enää moneen vuoteen saanu mistään. Tuolla mastonin versiolla tullut joskus maalattua auton peltivanteita ja niissä kesti monta vuotta hyvin, mutta ei näköjään nyt kestänyt, en tiiä sitten oliko vika maalissa vai käyttäjässä

----------


## harald

Olen Yanmar-moottoriin koittanut löytää tuota Hammerite'a, ilman tulosta. Harmi.

----------


## Nickname

Muistaakseni jussinmäki.net myi maaleja eri merkeille perämoottoreihin en muista oliko Yanmaria ja ne taisi tosin olla suihkepulloja

----------


## jakkok

> Olen Yanmar-moottoriin koittanut löytää tuota Hammerite'a, ilman tulosta. Harmi.



Ei kuulosta pyöräprojektilta, mutta ei se minun ruosteinen mattotelinekään ollut jonka pari vuotta sitten hammeritellä maalasin mustaksi. Nettikaupan mukaan saa edelleen Clas Ohlsonilta...

j

----------


## Nickname

Köyhän miehen Campeur, Monark CityRacer os. SportRacer

----------


## Pyöräilevä Hullu

Oma gravel -projekti menneillään, vai onko tuo nyt sitten enempi monstercross.. Ensimmäinen pyöränkasauskokeilu ja tähän runkoon (Rag+) osat haalittu alennuksista/fillaritorilta, eli edullisella budjetilla liikkeellä. Kesäksi sitten kevyempää rengastusta alle.

----------


## Moska

> Oma gravel -projekti menneillään, vai onko tuo nyt sitten enempi monstercross.. Ensimmäinen pyöränkasauskokeilu ja tähän runkoon (Rag+)



Mitkä kumet tuohon mahtuu?

----------


## tiaalto

Ibexit kippurasarvessa? Aika pitoisa valinta!

----------


## LJL

> Oma gravel -projekti menneillään, vai onko tuo nyt sitten enempi monstercross.. Ensimmäinen pyöränkasauskokeilu ja tähän runkoon (Rag+) osat haalittu alennuksista/fillaritorilta, eli edullisella budjetilla liikkeellä. Kesäksi sitten kevyempää rengastusta alle.



Hieno projekti!! Viisari värähti, pitää varmaan kohta edistää omaakin maastopyöräprojektia

----------


## Pyöräilevä Hullu

> Mitkä kumet tuohon mahtuu?



Taakse on aikalailla maksimi tuo 27.5x2.25" eikä eteenkään taida juuri sen leveämpää mennä. 





> Hieno projekti!! Viisari värähti, pitää varmaan kohta edistää omaakin maastopyöräprojektia



Kiitti, jännityksellä ootan millanen tuolla on ajaa noilla kumeilla  :Leveä hymy:  Jos sentään hetken kestäis, ettei tarvi heti olla paikkaamassa renkaita hiekotushiekan jäljiltä.

----------


## LJL

^ Onzan Caniksilla ja Svelteillä takana tuhansia kilometrejä, tuloksena tasan yksi rengasrikko (viime kesänä Tahkon ekalla kierroksella Kinahmin kivikkolaskussa, mukavasti meni loput 160km sisurilla  :Hymy: ) En enää viitsi ajaa muilla kuin Onzilla kun kerran toimivat niin hyvin.

----------


## Vivve

Tuli väsättyä ensi kesäksi 1x11 vaihteinen maantiepyörä Whiten hiilikuituseen runkoon. Ihan siedettävä paino (8,8kg) ajokunnossa ja tuosta vielä tippuu 400g varsinaisilla ajokiekoilla.

----------


## oppes

> Tuli väsättyä ensi kesäksi 1x11 vaihteinen maantiepyörä Whiten hiilikuituseen runkoon. Ihan siedettävä paino (8,8kg) ajokunnossa ja tuosta vielä tippuu 400g varsinaisilla ajokiekoilla.



Me Likes!

----------


## MRe

Tänään piti tehdä Ibiksen tekniikkademo ihan vaan siitä syystä, kun jossain spekseissä on sanottu että runkoon mahtuu Schwalbe 29x2.6” tai Maxxis 29x2.5. Mutta kuten kuvasta näkyy niin myös 2.6 leveä Maxxis uppoaa.

Eli tästä se lähtee: 
- Runko Ibis Ripley LS gen 3 (2770g takaiskarilla)
- Etukiekko Mcarbon 29” 28mm sisäleveys, 28 pinnaa, i9 napa (800g)
- Takakiekko Mcarbon 29” 35mm sisäleveys, 32 pinnaa, i9 Torch (1000g)
- Eturengas Maxxis Ardent 2.4
- Takarengas Maxxis Forekaster 2.6 WT
- Keula RS Revelation Debonair 130mm
- Takapumppu Fox Float DPS Performance 

(Mcarbon-tarrat on oikeasti mustia, mutta kuva on taroituksella otettu salamalla)

----------


## alteregoni

Tuossa on kokolailla valmis lopputulos. Raapustetaan vaikka pyöräsi kuva ketjuun sitten tarkempaa selostusta.

[IMG]

----------


## Nickname

Done  :Hymy:   Pientä säätämistä vielä mutta suurimmaksi osin kasassa, vähän lähti lapasesta tämä pyörän entraaminen, rahallista arvoa tuolla ei ole ( vieläkään ) mutta ei siitä ole tarkoitus luopuakkaan. Monark nyt muokattu omiin tarpeisiin sopivaksi eli päiväreissu pyöräksi jolla ei tempoilla, tosin minun kunnolla ei tempoilla vaikka olisi kuitua alla  :Leveä hymy: 
Vähän halusin hifistellä ja hipsteröidä niin valmistus maata tuotu esille satulaputkesta löytyvillä sini-keltaisilla raidoilla ja Tukholman siluetilla.

----------


## Murgo

Huusin itselleni Ebaystä Felt B12 rungon tai oikeammin pyörän ilman kiekkoja ja voimansiirtoa, tuossa kun tulee rungon ja haarukan lisäksi ohjaustanko, jarrut kahvoineen, keskiölaakeri jne. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Felt-B12-20...72.m2749.l2649 .

Enpä tiedä tarvitsenko oikeasti tuollaista mutta onhan se aika härski laite. Kiekot (nimettömät kiinalaiset hiilikuituiset) pakkoineen löytyy omasta takaa, kampisarja, vaihtajat, vaihdevivut jne. pitää pikkuhiljaa alkaa jostain haalimaan.

----------


## Murgo

Runko saapui toissapäivänä ja kammet tänään, mallasin osia nopeasti yhteen: https://www.dropbox.com/s/1x0gldlkw4...N0858.JPG?dl=0 . Ongelmana vain että kampisarjan mukana ei tullut ollenkaan spacereita akselille eli sellaisia pitänee jostain yrittää hankkia. https://www.dropbox.com/s/tx6bqdqpk3...N0859.JPG?dl=0

----------


## jaksu

Minulla on tallissa cännärin Supersix-runkosetti, joka on ottanut hieman lakkavauriota keskiönseutuun. Muuten runko on kyllä vuosimallistaan huolimatta varsin hyvässä kunnossa. Varovaisesti harkinnut että poistaisi nykyisen lakan ja maalin. Tämän jälkeen ehkä vain lakka päälle. Onko järkee vai ei?  :Hymy:

----------


## TERU

Mattalakka päälle on hyvä viimeistely, mutta melkoinen homma entisen maalin poisto. 

Oma laiskuus vetäis rikkoutuneen maalin kohtiin värittömän kynsilakan ja se olis siinä, tuo laukaisisi henkisen tarpeen korjauksen tarpeeseen ja unohtaisin asian.

----------


## oppes

> Done   Pientä säätämistä vielä mutta suurimmaksi osin kasassa, vähän lähti lapasesta tämä pyörän entraaminen, rahallista arvoa tuolla ei ole ( vieläkään ) mutta ei siitä ole tarkoitus luopuakkaan. Monark nyt muokattu omiin tarpeisiin sopivaksi eli päiväreissu pyöräksi jolla ei tempoilla, tosin minun kunnolla ei tempoilla vaikka olisi kuitua alla 
> Vähän halusin hifistellä ja hipsteröidä niin valmistus maata tuotu esille satulaputkesta löytyvillä sini-keltaisilla raidoilla ja Tukholman siluetilla.



Onpas hieno! [peukkuva]

----------


## arctic biker

Surukseni ei oo ees kuvaa ekasta pyörästäni, Pärlan, ruotsalainen  3vaihteinen Sturmey-Archer. Mutta asiani että eikös tuossa Monarkissa satulan kulma oo hieman pielessä?

----------


## Nickname

^Satula on vähän takakenossa, tuo säätö on hammastettu niin ei saa vatupassi suoraan, seuraavassa pykälässä menee jo etukenolleen. Aika helppo tuo olisi korjata kun ostaisi uuden tolpan.

Käynyt joskus mielessä teetättää paperikuvat kaikesta minkä haluaisi säilyvän, digikuvat aina häviää johonkin ajan saatossa.

----------


## jaksu

> Mattalakka päälle on hyvä viimeistely, mutta melkoinen homma entisen maalin poisto. 
> 
> Oma laiskuus vetäis rikkoutuneen maalin kohtiin värittömän kynsilakan ja se olis siinä, tuo laukaisisi henkisen tarpeen korjauksen tarpeeseen ja unohtaisin asian.



Tuo mattalakka on hyvä idea. Kiitos vihjeestä. Youtubesta katsonut noita videoita ja ehkä se ei nyt olisi ihan tekemätön paikka poistaa vanhat maalit ja lakat.

----------


## MRe

Ibis Ripley LS (gen 3)

- Runko Ibis Ripley LS gen 3 (2770g takaiskarilla)
- Etukiekko Mcarbon 29” 28mm sisäleveys, 28 pinnaa, i9 napa (800g)
- Takakiekko Mcarbon 29” 35mm sisäleveys, 32 pinnaa, i9 Torch (1000g)
- Eturengas Maxxis Ardent 2.4
- Takarengas Maxxis Forekaster 2.6 WT
- Keula RS Revelation Debonair 130mm
- Takapumppu Fox Float DPS Performance
- Shimano XT Di2 1x11
- SunRace 11-46 -takapakka
- SRAM XX1 BUB -kuitukammet
- Quarq -wattimittari
- XTR nelimäntäjarrut (BR-M9120)
- Jagwire Elite CR1 jäähdytetyt levyt 180/160
- RS Reverb 125-millinen hissitolppa
- polkimet RF Chester
- Satula mallia jellona...

Paino 13.58 kg ajokuntoisena polkimilla, litkutettuna ja työkaluilla.



XTR nelimäntäjarrut



Quarqin wattimittari SRAMin XX1-kammilla.


Jellona persiissä


Ripley Pork Chop Frame Bag

----------


## LJL

^ Taevas varrrjele mitä sieltä tulee. Sieltä tulee erotiikkaa

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> ^ Taevas varrrjele mitä sieltä tulee. Sieltä tulee erotiikkaa



Erotiikkaa vähän samaan tapaan kuin sinun rannekelloista jos näitä kahta aluetta nyt kannattaa tämän enempää toisiinsa verrata.

----------


## hakpas

> Ibis Ripley LS (gen 3)
> 
> - Runko Ibis Ripley LS gen 3 (2770g takaiskarilla)
> - Etukiekko Mcarbon 29” 28mm sisäleveys, 28 pinnaa, i9 napa (800g)
> - Takakiekko Mcarbon 29” 35mm sisäleveys, 32 pinnaa, i9 Torch (1000g)
> - Eturengas Maxxis Ardent 2.4
> - Takarengas Maxxis Forekaster 2.6 WT
> - Keula RS Revelation Debonair 130mm
> - Takapumppu Fox Float DPS Performance
> ...



Unohdit mainita spekseissä että älyttömän hieno!

----------


## LJL

> Erotiikkaa vähän samaan tapaan kuin sinun rannekelloista jos näitä kahta aluetta nyt kannattaa tämän enempää toisiinsa verrata.



 :Leveä hymy:  Kyllä mun mielestä naiset, fillarit, autot ja kellot on tietyllä tavalla vertailukelpoisia - kaikkia on olemassa paljon upeita ja eri tavalla eroottisia. Ja sitten on Johanna Tukiainen.

----------


## justus6969

ibiksestä ei ainakaan takavaihtajan perusteella pysty päättelemään setin laatua, ymmärrystä on ollut minne kannattaa panostaa. Isot peukut

----------


## MRe

Kiitos kommenteista. Varmaan menee kuukausi, ennen kuin tuota viitsii ottaa ajoon. Saa maastot kuivua ensin ja rynkytän muilla siihen asti. Mutta eihän sitä koskaan tiedä...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MRa

> Kiitos kommenteista. Varmaan menee kuukausi, ennen kuin tuota viitsii ottaa ajoon. Saa maastot kuivua ensin ja rynkytän muilla siihen asti. Mutta eihän sitä koskaan tiedä...



Mites XT DI2 triggerit asemoituu tangossa XTR jarrukahvojen kanssa? Sram Code kanssa tuntuu että jää vähän turhan ”ylös” eli että pitäis saada kierrettyä inan alaspäin tangossa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Murgo

Projekti etenee, vaihdevivut, takavaihtaja yms. tuli ja sain tehtyä holkit kampiakselille. Nyt ei oikeastaan puutu kuin ketjut ja vaijerit.

Polkimet ovat myös vasta tulossa, nuo fatbiken mukana tulleet kammotukset ovat kiinni ainoastaan satulan ja ohjaustangon paikkojen mallausta varten.

Värien kanssa kävi todella hyvä tuuri, navat ja pinnojen nippelit ovat samanlaista eloksoitua punaista kuin rungon pikkuruuvit ja vaihdevipujen akselit. Samoin Sramin kampien harmaat grafiikat istuvat kohtalaisen mukavasti rungon kuvioiden kanssa.

----------


## MRe

> Mites XT DI2 triggerit asemoituu tangossa XTR jarrukahvojen kanssa? Sram Code kanssa tuntuu että jää vähän turhan ”ylös” eli että pitäis saada kierrettyä inan alaspäin tangossa.



Vähän heikosti. Se juuri oli mulle pieni yllätys. Varsinkin kun noissa uusissa XTR-kahvoissa se vaihajan panta pitäisi mennä sielät jarrun "välistä". Sain kuitenkin ne nyt viriteltyä kohtuullisen hyväksyttävään asentoon, vaikka jarrukahva jää sivusuunnassa aika kauas. Onneksi noissa on tosi hyvä yhden sormen kahva, eli jarrutuntuma on hyvä, vaikka kahva onkin hiukka etäällä.

Täytyy toivoa, että Shimano toisi jossain vaiheessa uudet, paremmin muotoillut Di2-kahvat. Niiden vaihtohan sitten käy minuutissa.

----------


## Murgo

Nuo holkit sorvasin alumiinista, ensin 3D-tulostin protokappaleet oikean mitoituksen varmistamiseksi. Nyt on kehitteillä TPU:sta tulostetut pölysuojat hokkien ympärille keskiön molemmin puolin.

----------


## MRa

> Vähän heikosti. Se juuri oli mulle pieni yllätys. Varsinkin kun noissa uusissa XTR-kahvoissa se vaihajan panta pitäisi mennä sielät jarrun "välistä". Sain kuitenkin ne nyt viriteltyä kohtuullisen hyväksyttävään asentoon, vaikka jarrukahva jää sivusuunnassa aika kauas. Onneksi noissa on tosi hyvä yhden sormen kahva, eli jarrutuntuma on hyvä, vaikka kahva onkin hiukka etäällä.
> 
> Täytyy toivoa, että Shimano toisi jossain vaiheessa uudet, paremmin muotoillut Di2-kahvat. Niiden vaihtohan sitten käy minuutissa.



Ok. Kiitos tiedosta. Tosi harmi jos tosiaan noin.  Vois kyllä kuvitella että tuon vivun uudelleenmuotoilu ei olisi kovin vaikeaa koska noissa kuitenkin vähemmän mekaniikkaaa kuin analogisissa. Pitää jäädä odottelemaan enkä siis taida saada tekosyytä vaihtaa jarruja

----------


## Murgo

Nyt olisi molemmat vaihtajat ja vaijerit takavaihtajan vaijeria lukuunottamatta asennettu. Shimanon vaijerikitissä ei ollut tarpeeksi kuorta eikä tarpeeksi pitkää pätkää kun takavaihtajalle tarvitsisi 2 metrin pätkän. Vaijerien vetämiseksi rungon sisään tein magneettityökalun jolla sain ujutettua langan runkoon.

----------


## ruzlerssi

Pitkaan mielessa jo poltteli tyomatkapyoran paivittaminen kamalasta ilmaiseksi saadusta etujoustollisesta hybridiankkurista johonkin toiseen, jolla olisi jopa mukava ajaa. Myos gravel-ajaminen yhdistettyna bike packingiin on kutkutellut takaraivossa tovin verran, joten kaikki karpaset oli tarkoitus niitata samalla iskulla. Todella paljon tuli selailtua pyorakauppoja pahkaillen mika malli olisi sopiva. Toisaalta hieman kireammat ja kevyemmat kisamallin gravelit kiinnosti, mutta akkia hinta karkasi liian korkealle. Tyomatkaa ja mahdollisesti bike packingia ajatellen valinnassa painoi myos mahdollisuus pultata tellinkeja pyoraan, jotta esim. lapparin saisi toihin mukavasti.

Alkoi nayttaa, etta valinta kohdistuu johonkin terasrunkoiseen retkeilypyoraan, kisakelpoisuuden sijaan. Niner RLT 9 Steel jo vaikutti hyvalta, mutta enemman budjettiratkaisuna oli Specialized Sequoia. Kuinka sattuikaan, kaveri ilmoitti, etta haluaa luopua Specialized Sequoia pro model -runkosetistaan kohuuhintaan. Erikoisuutena normaaliin Sequoiaan verrattuna on osa rungosta rosteriputkea, S-worksin joustotolppa ja heijastavat logot. Ilmeisesti runko ei kokonaan ole rosterista tehty, mutta takakolmio ainakin.

Rungon kunnossa oli hieman sanottavaa, ilmeisesti liian leveilla renkailla oli ajettu mudassa ja se oli syonyt maalia pois etuhaarukasta ja takakolmiosta. Eipa tuo nyt haittaa, kun kuitenkin tasta oli tarkoitus tehda kayttopyora kohtuullisella budjetilla.




Osasarjaa miettiessa, paadyin hydrauliseen 1x toteutukseen. Syksylla ei viela GRXaa oikein kunnolla ollut saatavilla, niin kaytannossa piti katsella Sramin suuntaan. Aiempaa kokemusta ei Sramista ollut, joten kiinnosti vertailla eroja milta vaikuttaa Ultegraan ja Dura-aceen mita muissa pyorissa on. eBaysta loytyi taysi setti Rivalia kampineen todella kohtuulliseen hintaan. Kiekoiksi valitsin Huntin leveahkot 4 Season gravelit, koska rengastilaa on melko levealle kumille myos. Ensimmaiseksi rengassetiksi tuli 43mm GravelKing SK litkutettuna.




Tarakalla ja kahdella Ortliebin laukulla tuli tehtya pari pitempaa viikonloppureissua ja normaalia tyomatkaa, mutta niilla pyoran paino ja ilmanvastus nousee vahan turhan korkealle. Tyomatkaa ajelin 32mm Contin 4Seasoneilla, jotka tuntui todella kovilta ja epamukavilta.

Nyt jatkojalostuksen ja bikefitin jalkeen, satulatolppa vaihtui suoraan, seka renkaat kompromissiin paallystettya tieta ja gravelia ajatellen. Nyt alla semislicksit GravelKingit 38mm leveana ja litkuilla. Kyyti tuntuu todella mukavalta ja pyora taas huomattavasti leikkisammalta. Myos rullaavuus on ok. Laukkusetuppia on nyt tullut pahkailtya bike packing reissuja varten. Tarvinnee viela runkolaukun, ja jos telttailla meinaa, niin reilun tankolaukun. Nykyinen satula ei ole kovin mukava, eika sovi pyoran tyyliin, joten se saattaa menna myos vaihtoon.

----------


## Ansis

Asiakkaan Cicli B:hen pientä muutosleikkiä.
Tästä lähdettiin

----------


## Bnito

Pojalle rakentelin talven aikana alamäkipyörän vanhasta 09 vuoden Iron Horse Sunday World cupista, Sam Hill aikaan taisi DH mailman mestaruuden vastaavalla aikanaan voittaa. Vanha retro vehje, mutta kuitenkin ihan siedettävän näköinen ja eiköhän tälläisella alkuun pääse.

Pyörä hiekkapuhallettiin ja pulverimaalattiin mustaksi, sitten repullinen tarroja. Keula huollettiin täydellisesti, jarrut käytiin läpi ja ilmailtiin, grippien ja satulan päivittelyä ja kevyin jousi vividin pariksi (250lbs). Vanteet tuli myös rakennettua, vain navat uusio käytettiin, Lisäksi keulakulmaa loivennettiin -2 astetta superstarcomponentsin anglesetillä. 

kuvasta poiketen poistin bashguardin ja vaihdoin tilalle 36t nw rattaan, katsotaan pysyykö ketju, uskoisin kyllä...Myös polkimet on vaihdettu erilaisiin.

Painoa taitaa edelleen olla reilut 16.5 kg, katsotaan miten 12 vuotias jaksaa tuolla ajella, tosin eipä se alamäessä niin justiinsa ole.

Kaiken kaikkiaan mukavaa näpräilyä talvella  :Hymy:

----------


## MRe

^Huh-huh. Toimii kyllä mulle.

----------


## uusitunnus

piti pitkästä aikaa oikein kirjautua sisään kehuman Iron Horsea, mutten muistanutkaan enää tunnuksia tai salasanaa  :Vink: 

Hieno on! Uusien maalien ja siistien osien kanssa näyttää ihan upouudelta. Yleensä kun on tottunut siihen, että tuon ikäiset pyörät näyttävät aika ajetuilta. Vaikkei sekään tietty paha asia ole.  
Onko vaihteisto 9-vaihteinen X0? Jos on niin mistä löytyi vaihdevipu? En meinaa itse löytää X0:n muuta versiota kuin gripshiftiä.

----------


## Bnito

> piti pitkästä aikaa oikein kirjautua sisään kehuman Iron Horsea, mutten muistanutkaan enää tunnuksia tai salasanaa 
> 
> Hieno on! Uusien maalien ja siistien osien kanssa näyttää ihan upouudelta. Yleensä kun on tottunut siihen, että tuon ikäiset pyörät näyttävät aika ajetuilta. Vaikkei sekään tietty paha asia ole.  
> Onko vaihteisto 9-vaihteinen X0? Jos on niin mistä löytyi vaihdevipu? En meinaa itse löytää X0:n muuta versiota kuin gripshiftiä.



En nyt satavarma ole oliko tuo 8 vai 9 lehtinen pakka, alkuperäiset jokatapauksessa millä tuo on tehtaalta lähtenyt. Vipu siis myös orkkis. Aika hyvässä kunnossa tuo alunperinkin oli. Jarrujen kanssa eniten säätöä, mutta nyt pitäis toimia. Keulankin tiivisteet ihan hyvässä kunnossa vaikka ikää jo on 10v. Uusin silti kaikki varmuuden vuoksi. Vielä kun on ilmajousella saa kevyemmälle kuskille säädeltyä helpommin.

----------


## Murgo

Tänään kävin jo pienellä säätö- ja totuttelulenkillä. Nopealta tuntuu.

----------


## LJL

Tison neitseelliset rattaanpultit pääsivät noin 8 vuoden laatikossa lojumisen päätteeksi ansaitsemalleen paikalle, juuri sinne minne pitääkin. Muutenkin BMC-täysjoustoprojekti on iskarihuoltoja ja voimansiirron kiinnipulttaamista vaille valmis. This is erotiik

----------


## jaksu

Eräänlainen semi-ikuisuusprojekti on lähes valmis. Elikkä XT Di2:n akun siirto satulaputkesta emäputkeen. Samalla ohjaustanko ja kannatin vaihtui "Di2-yhteensopiviin". Keulaan täytyy suorittaa vielä öljyhuolto. Sitten (kait) se olisi vain kovaa ajoa vaille  :Hymy:

----------


## MRe

^Mä upotin omani kaulaputkeen. Noi Tharsis-komponentit on aika järkyttävän hintaisia, saitko omasi RCZ:sta?

----------


## jaksu

> ^Mä upotin omani kaulaputkeen. Noi Tharsis-komponentit on aika järkyttävän hintaisia, saitko omasi RCZ:sta?



Niin no, no niin. Kyllähän se keulan kaulaputkessa on jos tarkkoja ollaan  :Hymy:  Ihan LBS hankittu noi Pron palikat. Tanko ei IMHO ollut mikään överi, mutta stemmi oli yllättävän arvokas.

----------


## JohannesP

> ^Mä upotin omani kaulaputkeen. Noi Tharsis-komponentit on aika järkyttävän hintaisia, saitko omasi RCZ:sta?



Piti oikeen tarkistaa paljonko on järkyttävän hintainen. Kuitutanko pikkasen päälle satanen ja alu stemmi titaanipulteilla toisen satasen. Suhteellista mitä tottunut ostamaan, mutta en puhuisi vielä järkyttävän hintaisesta yhdistelmästä jos nyt edes katsoin oikeita tuotteita...  :Hymy: 

Siistin näköinen paketti tuolla tulee vaikka aikaseimpaa en ollutkaan tutustunut.

----------


## MRe

^Itse lähinnä itse olin hämmästynyt stemmin hinnasta. Kuitustonga nyt on sen, mitä ne maksaa muutenkin. Stongan osalta päädyin alumiiniseen.

----------


## lysmy

Nyt on jollain hienoa projektia, olispa autotalli ja taidot.

https://i.imgur.com/NVueHqt.gif

----------


## LJL

Hiljaa hyvä *huono* hyvä *huono, haaa*, kröhöm tulee (helkkarin Jopen sivupersoona). 

Tähän mennessä BMC-täpäriprojektista saatu iskarit huollatettua (Fillariosa/Eppu, lyx), kaikki linkun laakerit rasvattu huolella (yllättävän kuivat oli tehtaan jäljiltä), Quarqin wattikammet tuunailtua ja asennettua, ohjainlaakerin korkin probleemat selätettyä (liian matala ylälaakerin compression ring, orkkis puuttui kyydistä). 

Jäljellä vielä muutamien edellisestä pyörästä siirtyvien osien eli jarrujen ja kiekkojen putsailu ja vaijerien asennus. Tulee siis mekaaninen lockout takaiskarille ja takavaihtajan vaijeri. Ei pitäisi mennä kauhean kauan että pääsee ajamaan, kaikki komponentit kuitenkin jo on.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Komia aihio LJL:llä. Näyttää nopealta vaikka löhöileekin vielä sohvalla.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## tinke77

En oikein edes tiedä mikä noissa Bmc pyörissä viehättää, mutta hienoja ne on

----------


## Menni Merkkari

Edellisestä pyöränkasausprojektista ennätti kulua 14 vuotta, joten pientä piristystä kaivattiin.

----------


## kauris

Uh-huh. Noista osista ja rungosta kelpaa alkaa rakentelemaan! t. kateellinen  :Hymy:

----------


## VitaliT

tutun naköinen vaneri boksi
 yksi kalemistä juomapulloista jai pois kuvasta

----------


## hitlike

Kasaus kiekkoja myöten, rispekt.

----------


## jusutus-

Samoilla sijoilla oltiin muutama viikkoa sitten, nyt "jo" 150km takana:

http://imgur.com/EAK2fxS

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Edellisestä pyöränkasausprojektista ennätti kulua 14 vuotta, joten pientä piristystä kaivattiin.



Aijai, tästä tulee kyllä erittäin maukas! Piccola HD:t on vihree kuula kakun päälle.  :Hymy:  Ja mitä tulee tohon Darimon kangaspuutolppaan, niin mulla alkaa olla kevennys-Sparkissa kohta 1500 kilsaa kerättynä, eikä tolpasta ole toistaiseksi mitään huonoa sanottavaa, ellei satulan kutomista paikalleen sellaiseksi lasketa.  :Vink:  On tosi mielenkiintoista nähdä, kuinka toi satulan kiinnitys toimii taitavamman kuskin alla vähän reippaammassa käytössä.

----------


## LJL

> Edellisestä pyöränkasausprojektista ennätti kulua 14 vuotta, joten pientä piristystä kaivattiin.



Ooh. Todellakin erotiikkaa <3

----------


## JackOja

> Edellisestä pyöränkasausprojektista ennätti kulua 14 vuotta, joten pientä piristystä kaivattiin.



Whoah! Oletko punninnut läjän?

Minusta on aina mielenkiintoista kuinka paljon valmis pyörä painaa enemmän kuin jokaikisen punnitun palikan summa.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Minusta on aina mielenkiintoista kuinka paljon valmis pyörä painaa enemmän kuin jokaikisen punnitun palikan summa.



Omien kokemusteni mukaan se on yleensä luokkaa 30 g, kunhan litkun massa otetaan läjän massaan mukaan. Eli tuo 30 g tulee kai lähinnä rasvoista ja renkaiden ilmanpaineesta.

----------


## JackOja

^joo. Ja jotain vaijerien päätynippoja ei tule kuitenkaan punnittua.

Mikä ankkuri sulla muuten olikaan Scottissa takavaihtajana. R2:n some mainosti viime viikolla jotain tuunattua XTR:ää, jossa kaikki palikat oli vaihdettu hiilikuituisiin viripajojen osiin. Ei painanut oikeastaan mitään, mutta hinta taisi olla melkein 800€  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

^ Ai saamari......... HOPP-tuunattu XTR on näköjään tullut tarjolle, enpä ollut tuota huomannut. Aiemmin toi viritys on löytynyt vain XX1-vaihtajaan. Ja olisi melkein 100 g kevyempi kuin mun nykyinen. Ja halpakin vielä!  :Leveä hymy: 

edit: Heeetkinen, se onkin näköjään 11-vaihteinen versio. Ei ole 12-äxteeärrää vielä (onneksi) tarjolla tuunattuna.  :Vink:

----------


## LJL

> Heeetkinen, se onkin näköjään 11-vaihteinen versio.



Yksi vaihde vähemmän = monta grammakkoa vähemmän

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Edellisestä pyöränkasausprojektista ennätti kulua 14 vuotta, joten pientä piristystä kaivattiin.



Nyt on hieno. Ahkeraa meininkiä kun kuvausta varten on kiekotkin purettu osiksi.   :Hymy: 




> Aijai, tästä tulee kyllä erittäin maukas! Piccola HD:t on vihree kuula kakun päälle.



Voi voi. Minä pidin Akia ihan järkimiehenä, mutta että vihreällä kuulalla pitää mennä kakku pilaamaan. Mikä pettymys.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Yksi vaihde vähemmän = monta grammakkoa vähemmän



Totta, ja sinkulalla vielä vähemmän! Ja vähän lipsahtaa OT:n puolelle, mutta mitä tulee kuuliin, niin jäsen Ohiampuja on väärässä.

----------


## LJL

> Ahkeraa meininkiä kun kuvausta varten on kiekotkin purettu osiksi.



Ketju näyttää olevan vielä purkamatta

----------


## Ana75

> Edellisestä pyöränkasausprojektista ennätti kulua 14 vuotta, joten pientä piristystä kaivattiin.



Hieno pyörä tulossa. Ani harva ajelee varmaan moisella ilman hissitolppaa.
Mitkä kehät noi on?

----------


## Menni Merkkari

> Whoah! Oletko punninnut läjän?
> 
> Minusta on aina mielenkiintoista kuinka paljon valmis pyörä painaa enemmän kuin jokaikisen punnitun palikan summa.



Excel näyttäisi painoksi noin 10.3kg. Osa painoista on itse punnittuja ja osa valmistajan ilmoittamia. Ja varmaan olen jotain olennaista unohtanut listalta  :Hymy: 






> Hieno pyörä tulossa. Ani harva ajelee varmaan moisella ilman hissitolppaa.
> Mitkä kehät noi on?



Pyörä on tulossa pääasiassa kevyeen pyörätieajeluun lyhyelle työmatkalle aurinkoisille keleille ja kenties satunnaisiin metsälenkkeihin. Eli hissitolpalle ei vielä speksausvaiheessa nähty tarvetta, mutta otetaan hankintalistalla heti jos tarvetta alkaa ilmenemään.

Kehät ovat Mcarbonilta, 32 pinnaa, sisäleveys n. 28mm. Takakiekoksi ehkä vähän heppoinen 325g painosta päätelleen, mutta kokeillaan nyt ainakin aluksi.

-
Menni

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Pyörä on tulossa pääasiassa kevyeen pyörätieajeluun lyhyelle työmatkalle aurinkoisille keleille ja kenties satunnaisiin metsälenkkeihin.



 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## +€+

Sopiiko kysyä mitä tuli hintaa tuolle Santasetille?

----------


## uusitunnus

> Pyörä on tulossa pääasiassa kevyeen pyörätieajeluun lyhyelle työmatkalle aurinkoisille keleille ja kenties satunnaisiin metsälenkkeihin.



Nyt on vaikea tulkita oliko tämä vitsi vai ei.

----------


## Aki Korpela

^ Tuohon tuskin saa Menniltä vastausta... Sanotaanko niin, että kun nevöfogetvuoden '95 paikkeilla aloiteltiin kimpassa maastopyöräharrastusta, niin herra Merkkari oli se, jonka linjoja seuraillen allekirjoittanut on pääosin oppinut vaatimattoman maastoajotekniikkansa. Eli kyllä tämä fillari taitavan hemmon polkuajeluun on pääosin tulossa, mutta koska pyörällä käsittääkseni ajetaan myös aurinkoisten päivien pyörätietyömatkat, niin tottahan se tuossa yllä puhuu, kuten aina.

----------


## perttime

> Ketju näyttää olevan vielä purkamatta



Sheldon Brown on selvästi luettu perusteellisesti. https://www.sheldonbrown.com/chainclean.html

https://www.sheldonbrown.com/bicycleHumor.html

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Nyt on vaikea tulkita oliko tämä vitsi vai ei.



Eikös tämä ollut aika helppo tapaus.   :Hymy:   :Hymy:

----------


## uusitunnus

> Eikös tämä ollut aika helppo tapaus.



Olen aiemmin verrattain harvakseltaan lueskellut foorumia ja nytkin jouduin tekemään uuden käyttäjän kun en vanhaa muistanut. Nimimerkit eivät ole jääneet muistiin niin mistäs sitä tietää jos joku päättää rakennella maastopyörän ensisijaisesti työmatka-ajoon ja satunnainen maastoaje mainitaan pyörän kenties-käyttötarkoituksena. Onhan sitä hullumpiakin asioita maailmassa tehty kuin laitettu muutamat tonnit työmatkapyörään.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Mutta kun katsoo osia jotka kuvassa näkyy, niin huomaa että ne valinnut henkilö on jo keskivertoa paremmin kiinni pyöräilyssä ja pyörien kasaamisessa. Tuota Menniä en itse tunne lainkaan, mutta ne osat tunnistin.   :Hymy:

----------


## Sambolo

Juuri sellaiset pyöräilyssä kiinni olevat tekevät sellaisia turhuuksia  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## uusitunnus

> Mutta kun katsoo osia jotka kuvassa näkyy, niin huomaa että ne valinnut henkilö on jo keskivertoa paremmin kiinni pyöräilyssä ja pyörien kasaamisessa. Tuota Menniä en itse tunne lainkaan, mutta ne osat tunnistin.



Just siksi mä en heti ollut ihan varma onko kyseessä vitsi vai ei  :Leveä hymy:  Osat hienoja ja laadukkaita, mutta perässä oma letkautus sarkasmilla höystettynä. Mun kohdalla sarkasmin tajuaminen jotenkin katoaa jossen kasvotusten juttele.

Koska osat ovat kalliita ja laadukkaita, joten voi olla että harrastaja on ne vartavasten valinnut. Tai sitten joku on laittanut googleen "best brakes" ja sillä tyylillä kasannut pyörän. Mielessä kävi myös että ehkä Menni on vammautunut ja liikuntakyky rajoittunut siten, ettei maastossa enää entiseen malliin pääse. Tai ainakin itse voisin kuvitella ostavani juuri jotain tuollaista projektia korvaamaan vaikka sormien menetyksen aiheuttamaa harmistusta, minkä takia kovassa maastoajossa ei pystyisi pitämään tangosta enää kiinni mutta rauhallisempi polkuajelu tulisi silti kyseeseen.. :Leveä hymy: 

Mutta ei siitä sen enempää hyvältä vaikuttaa ja selkeni asia hitaammallekin!

----------


## LJL

> Mielessä kävi myös että ehkä Menni on vammautunut ja liikuntakyky rajoittunut siten, ettei maastossa enää entiseen malliin pääse. Tai ainakin itse voisin kuvitella ostavani juuri jotain tuollaista projektia korvaamaan vaikka sormien menetyksen aiheuttamaa harmistusta, minkä takia kovassa maastoajossa ei pystyisi pitämään tangosta enää kiinni...



Sormien menetyksen aiheuttama harmistus on kieltämättä varsin mielenkiintoinen näkökulma asiaan. Täytyy myöntää ettei itselleni tullut mieleen, vaikka kerran luin yhden oikeustapauksen, jossa särmäyspuristinta puhdistettaessa työkaveri pisti koneen vahingossa käyntiin ja puhdistuksen suorittaja menetti onnettomuudessa 8 sormea.

----------


## Menni Merkkari

> Sopiiko kysyä mitä tuli hintaa tuolle Santasetille?



Hieman reilu 9k€ kertoo excel tällä hetkellä.

Painokin hieman nousi kun täydensin listaa punnituilla painoilla ja mm. vaihdevaijerin kuorella. Vielä on kuitekin toiveissa jäädä alle 11kg. Tämä ei tietenkään ole mikään grammanviilausprojekti, mutta heikkojalkaisena vaan mielellään säästää painossa jos se vain toimivuuden ja luotettavuuden merkittävästi vähentymättä on mahdollista.

-
Menni
(10 sormea ja 10 varvasta vielä tallella  :Hymy: )

----------


## MRe

> Hieman reilu 9k€ kertoo excel tällä hetkellä.



Mä olen aina ihmetellyt, että miksei mun pyörät paina yhtä vähän kuin muiden, vaikka lähtökohta (runko) olisi samoissa lukemissa. Mutta nythän se selvisi, että ne viimeiset kolme kiloa maksaa euron-puolitoista / gramma. Tosin hissitolpasta ja wattikammista tinkimällä säästäisi samalla kun keventää.

----------


## LJL

Vaikka ihan noin kalliita setuppeja en ole rakentanut, niin voi todeta että itse rakentamalla ei saa halvempaa, mutta kun valinnut, asentanut ja huoltanut jokaisen nippelin ihan itse (omassa tapauksessa muut kuin iskarit, kiekot ja sähkövaihteet), suhde pyörään on huomattavasti henkilökohtaisempi  :Hymy:

----------


## Paksupolkija

Osat huipputasoa, mutta rungossa sitten päätetty jäädä SC-tasolle... No itselle näitä rakennellaan

Sarkasmihymiö  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Osat huipputasoa, mutta rungossa sitten päätetty jäädä SC-tasolle...



Luulenpa, että tässä on haettu ajajalle itselleen teknisessä mielessä parasta runkoa. Ja edelleen luulen, että minkäänlaiset "status-asiat" eivät kiinnosta pätkääkään.

----------


## Jupiter86

Tunnistusketjuunkin jo postasin kuvan tulevasta fillaristani, mutta mahtunee tännekin vielä esille.  :Leveä hymy: 

On tällä hetkellä sen verran huollossa, että ruoste ja tuo oranssi sotku lähtee vielä kalppimaan ennen kuin luovutetaan minulle eteenpäin. En vain tiedä että tekisikö isompia muutoksia vielä. Mulla on kesän aikana sen verran selässä kannettavaa, että pitäisi joku reppu, laukku tms. tuunattua niin että sen saisi tuohon satulan selkanojatankoon kiinnitettyä roikkumaan. Anyway, mikäli sulla joku inspiraatio iskee sen suhteen, miten tuota lähtisi parantelemaan ja sopivasti modernisoimaan, niin kerro ajatuksistasi ääneen.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tuo onkin hieno, ihan tulee omat lapsuusajat mieleen.   :Hymy:  Mulla oli vihreä DBS.

----------


## Leewi

> En vain tiedä että tekisikö isompia muutoksia vielä. Mulla on kesän aikana sen verran selässä kannettavaa, että pitäisi joku reppu, laukku tms. tuunattua niin että sen saisi tuohon satulan selkanojatankoon kiinnitettyä roikkumaan. Anyway, mikäli sulla joku inspiraatio iskee sen suhteen, miten tuota lähtisi parantelemaan ja sopivasti modernisoimaan, niin kerro ajatuksistasi ääneen.



Ei tollaselle upeudelle kannata mitään muutoksia tehdä. Seiskytluvun lopussa noita ei enää oikein saanut, piti itse askarrella.

----------


## perttime

Muistuttaa aika paljon itselläni 70-luvun alkupuolella ollutta. Tuo sissy bar (selkanojatanko) hajosi omastani. Sitten siihen laitettiin jostain vanhasta miestenpyörästä enempi norsunkorvatyyppinen satula tilalle.

Näillä kovasti krossailtiin hiekkamontuilla. Minulla oli vielä tuollainen krosssitanko eikä mikään "ape hanger" chopperitanko.

Kun sais alkuperäiseen väriin ja logoihin entisöityä.....

----------


## Jupiter86

Oranssi sotku kuulemma on pitkälti saatu pois tinnerin avulla, ilman että orkkismaali lähtee mukana. Imguriin kun uppasin nuo kuvat, niin joku jostain päin maailmaa kommentoi että tuo satula olisi "kuppisatula", eli peräpuolta pitäisi hilata alemmas ja etupuolta ylemmäs. Onko tuossa väittämässä jotain perää?

Mun fillarit on tähän asti ollut vanhimmillaankin 90-luvun tuotoksia, niin en tiedä mikä tuollaisissa vintage-malleissa on olevinaan etiketti.

Haaveilin että tuohon asennuttaisi jonkinlaiset vaihteet (Saako edes asennettua? Meikä on keltanokka näiden asioiden kanssa...), ja käsikahvat vaihtunee pehmeämpään malliin.

----------


## Branthino

Aloittelin ensimmäisen pyöräprojektini ikinä pari päivää sitten, kun ostin vuoden -97 Kona Hahanna:n rungon, eli ideana tehdä retro mtb rungosta single speed- menopeli!
En ole pyöriä kovinkaan paljon itse aikaisemmin rassaillut tai edes huoltanut, niin on todella mielenkiintoinen haaste alkaa tämän parissa työskentelemään.
Osia ei toistaiseksi ole tilattuna, mutta maalaus olisi seuraavana edessä!

Instagramin puolelta voi kätevästi käydä katsomassa projektin etenemistä *@branthino* ja sieltä suuntaa highlighteihin.
Tänään tosiaan läks maalit rungosta. Laitoin runkoon nitromorssia ja rälläkkään kiinnitin kuppiharjan, jolla lähti komiasti maalit karkuun.
Seuraavaksi olisi luvassa rungon maalaus ja se tulee tapahtumaan ihan Mastonin spraymaalilla, johon roiskitaan vielä sitten lakka päälle. Eipä ole ennen tullut maalailtuakaan pyörää, joten varmasti luvassa jonkinmoista säätämistä!  :Leveä hymy:  Selviää kuitenkin huomenna paremmin, mitenkä äijän käy. Päivittelen ahkerasti projektin etenemistä instagramin puolella, joten käy ihmeessä ottamassa tili seurantaan ja pistä vaikka yksityisviestillä oppeja ja koppeja!

----------


## ikispessu

> Aloittelin ensimmäisen pyöräprojektini ikinä pari päivää sitten, kun ostin vuoden -97 Kona Hahanna:n rungon, eli ideana tehdä retro mtb rungosta single speed- menopeli!
> En ole pyöriä kovinkaan paljon itse aikaisemmin rassaillut tai edes huoltanut, niin on todella mielenkiintoinen haaste alkaa tämän parissa työskentelemään.
> Osia ei toistaiseksi ole tilattuna, mutta maalaus olisi seuraavana edessä!
> 
> Instagramin puolelta voi kätevästi käydä katsomassa projektin etenemistä *@branthino* ja sieltä suuntaa highlighteihin.
> Tänään tosiaan läks maalit rungosta. Laitoin runkoon nitromorssia ja rälläkkään kiinnitin kuppiharjan, jolla lähti komiasti maalit karkuun.
> Seuraavaksi olisi luvassa rungon maalaus ja se tulee tapahtumaan ihan Mastonin spraymaalilla, johon roiskitaan vielä sitten lakka päälle. Eipä ole ennen tullut maalailtuakaan pyörää, joten varmasti luvassa jonkinmoista säätämistä!  Selviää kuitenkin huomenna paremmin, mitenkä äijän käy. Päivittelen ahkerasti projektin etenemistä instagramin puolella, joten käy ihmeessä ottamassa tili seurantaan ja pistä vaikka yksityisviestillä oppeja ja koppeja!



eikö kannattaisi edes vähän laadukkaampaa spraymaalia harkita? 
Spray bike maalia, sekä saksalaisia erittäin laadukkaita spraymaaleja myy suomessa useampikin paikka. 
Alan liikkeestä saat myös soft suuttimen jolla on helppo tehdä useita ohuita kerroksia ja näin saavuttaa paras lopputulos.
Mastonin säätösuuttimella on vähä
eri meininki maalata.

----------


## TheMiklu

Kona Lava Dome 1996(ilmeisesti) tuli vastaan. Karmeassa kunnossa toki mutta edelleen tuo paikoin haalistunut väri ruosteesta huolimatta henkii niin uskomatonta ysäriä, että tämä on saatava arki& hupiajoon jossakin muodossa!
Läjän originaaleja osia onnistuin myös pelastamaan mutta tarkoitus ei ole mitään entisöintiprojektia tästä tehdä.

----------


## Hoo x Hoo

Tervehdys. Ajattelin kysyä neuvoa viisaammilta, ennen kuin alan suoraan purkuhommiin. Mulla on pyörävarastossa pölyttymässä mun vanha 2008 Trek SU 2.0. Tuollainen 26-tuumainen commuter bike. En juuri yhtään ole pyörien rakentelua vielä harrastanut, mutta mieleen tuli, että mitä jos tuosta tekisi hauskanpitoa varten tuollaisen kohta niin muodikkaan flat bar gravelin? Muuten osat varmaan kelpaa sellaisenaan, mutta vaihteiston voisi vaihtaa joko yhden eturattaan malliin tai mikseipä jopa sinkulaksi. Osaatteko neuvoa, että mikä tuohon on mahdollista ja mistä kannattaisi lähteä liikkeelle? Alla vielä osaluettelo, mikä Trekin arkistoista löytyi https://archive.trekbikes.com/uk/en/...k/su20/details:



*Details/**Frameset*Frame

Alpha Black Aluminum


Fork

Cro-Moly w/lowrider mounts


Sizes

14, 16, 18, 19.5, 21, 22.5, 24"



*Wheels*Wheels

Shimano M65 disc hubs; Bontrager Ranger disc rims


Tyres

Bontrager Satellite Plus, puncture resistant, 26x1.5"; 60 tpi



*Drivetrain*Shifters

Shimano EF50, 8 speed


Front derailleur

Shimano C102


Rear derailleur

Shimano Alivio


Crank

Shimano M191 48/38/28 w/chainguard


Cassette

SRAM PG830 11-28, 8 speed


Pedals

Nylon platform



*Components*Saddle

Bontrager Select City


Seatpost

Bontrager Satellite Nebula


Handlebar

Bontrager Approved Alloy, 0mm rise


Stem

Bontrager Soho, 15 degree


Headset

Aheadset Slimstak w/semi-cartridge bearings, sealed


Brakeset

Shimano M415, mechanical disc w/Shimano EF50 levers



Colours

Satin Charcoal

----------


## solisti

Joku käytetty nelikanttikiinnityksellä oleva MTB kampi ja siihen narrow-wide ratas. Taakse vähän laajempi 8-pakka. Valmis.
Tai sitten ajelet vaan sillä keskimmäisellä eturattaalla. Sama asia. Pakkaakaan ei tarvitse vaihtaa kun on se pienempi eturatas varalla.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Onko iso rengastila, mahtuuko joku kapea 27.5" rengas runkoon?

----------


## maapaa

Tekisin jonkun tämän tyylisen:

https://www.fern-fahrraeder.de/arbei...-tire-all-road

----------


## Hoo x Hoo

> Onko iso rengastila, mahtuuko joku kapea 27.5" rengas runkoon?



https://imgur.com/WvZMk9r

https://imgur.com/JCJ6t0N

Tuollainen suurinpiirtein. En ole mitannut vielä tarkasti. Voi tiukkaa tehdä?

----------


## ikispessu

Tälläinen mutsin vanhan fillarin entisöintiprojekti pitäis aloittaa. Kyseessä Reynoldsin putkista tehty custom kokoinen fillari vuodelta 1983, on vanhaa campaa ja kromattua haarukkaa. Mutsi ajoi tällä kaksi kertaa pitkän pirkan(410km).

aika pahasti on ottanut ruostetta haarukka ja rungosta maali lähtenyt ja ruostetta tilalla. Mitä suosittelette tekemään ensimmäiseksi kun tuon on ottanut täysin osiin? Runko on tarkoitus maalata uusiks jne.

----------


## tiaalto

> https://imgur.com/WvZMk9r
> 
> https://imgur.com/JCJ6t0N
> 
> Tuollainen suurinpiirtein. En ole mitannut vielä tarkasti. Voi tiukkaa tehdä?



Mahtuisikohan tuonne 26x2.0 Continental Race King? Tuskin tuohon pyörään  kannattaa uusia kiekkoja alkaa metsästämään mutta muhkumpi 26" rengas voi tehdä greivelöinnistä maistuvampaa.

Edit: interwebsistä löytyi kuva vastaavasta trekistä 26x2.0 katukumeilla niin luulisi tuon racekinginkin mahtuvan.

----------


## Leewi

> Joku käytetty nelikanttikiinnityksellä oleva MTB kampi ja siihen narrow-wide ratas. Taakse vähän laajempi 8-pakka. Valmis.
> Tai sitten ajelet vaan sillä keskimmäisellä eturattaalla. Sama asia. Pakkaakaan ei tarvitse vaihtaa kun on se pienempi eturatas varalla.



Tommoset kammet ja rattaan laitoin lapsen fillariin https://www.thedogswheels.co.uk/prod...=2076448096287

----------


## Köfte

> Tälläinen mutsin vanhan fillarin entisöintiprojekti pitäis aloittaa. Kyseessä Reynoldsin putkista tehty custom kokoinen fillari vuodelta 1983, on vanhaa campaa ja kromattua haarukkaa. Mutsi ajoi tällä kaksi kertaa pitkän pirkan(410km).
> 
> aika pahasti on ottanut ruostetta haarukka ja rungosta maali lähtenyt ja ruostetta tilalla. Mitä suosittelette tekemään ensimmäiseksi kun tuon on ottanut täysin osiin? Runko on tarkoitus maalata uusiks jne.



Soodapuhaltamalla lähtisin liikkeelle, hiekka on turhan ravakkaa tuohon, voi tulla vetelä raami. Toki riippuu, mitä Reiskaa ja ohennuksia on käytetty. Pistekorroosion alkujen poistoon sitten paikallisesti tuhdimpaa metodia.

----------


## sinse

> Tunnistusketjuunkin jo postasin kuvan tulevasta fillaristani, mutta mahtunee tännekin vielä esille. 
> 
> On tällä hetkellä sen verran huollossa, että ruoste ja tuo oranssi sotku lähtee vielä kalppimaan ennen kuin luovutetaan minulle eteenpäin. En vain tiedä että tekisikö isompia muutoksia vielä. Mulla on kesän aikana sen verran selässä kannettavaa, että pitäisi joku reppu, laukku tms. tuunattua niin että sen saisi tuohon satulan selkanojatankoon kiinnitettyä roikkumaan. Anyway, mikäli sulla joku inspiraatio iskee sen suhteen, miten tuota lähtisi parantelemaan ja sopivasti modernisoimaan, niin kerro ajatuksistasi ääneen.



Mulla oli aikoinaan (-67–68?) tuollainen pitkäsatulainen pyörä.  Pyörässä oli 3-vaihdetta. Sturmey-Archer tai jotain sinnepäin. Pyörämallia kutsuttiin jappi- tai speedwaypyöräksi. Satula ei ollut hyvä istua pitemmillä matkoilla.

----------


## ikispessu

> Soodapuhaltamalla lähtisin liikkeelle, hiekka on turhan ravakkaa tuohon, voi tulla vetelä raami. Toki riippuu, mitä Reiskaa ja ohennuksia on käytetty. Pistekorroosion alkujen poistoon sitten paikallisesti tuhdimpaa metodia.



kiitos vinkistä. Tarvii hakea tuollaiset soodapuhallusvehkeet kompuran perään. Tuo varmaan hioo kromatun haarukan niin että se pitää kromata uusiksi, mutta eipä taida muuta mahdollisuutta ollakkaan? Joku vinkkasi myös ketjuöljyä ja rätillä hinkkaamista ruostepisteiden poistoon haarukasta

----------


## Sambolo

Kromiin cocacolaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Jonev

Pintaruostepilkut lähtee esim Autosolin Chrome glanssilla. Porakoneeseen lumppu/kiillotus laikka niin suht siisti tulee melko nopeasti. Rätilläkin voi kiillotella, mutta työlästä. Jos pinta on vaurioitunut niin siistiä ei saa kuin uudestaan kromaamalla.
Ruovin keino sitten vaikka teräsvilla, mutta silloin lähinnä käyttötasoa.

----------


## s.ilmarinen

Tunturi retki 10 käsittelin kaikilta pinnoilta 0000 teräsvillalla ja kromin kiilloitus tahnalla.

Kuivalla villalla tulee naarmuja, mutta reilusti tahnaa, niin ei naarmuta.

4 kertaa autovahat pintaan.

Säilyy alkuperäisyys. 



Lähetetty minun SM-T395 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Branthino

Prokkis edennyt ehkä hieman hitaammin, kun aluksi ajattelin. Mahtavat kelit ovat pitänyt allekirjoittaneen kiireisenä bike parkeissa ja omasta DH- pyörästä on otettu kaikki irti! 
Maalit on kuitenkin saatu raaputettua pois ja uudet maalit lyötyä tilalle!
Maalausprosessin pääsee tsekkaamaan kätevästi instagramin puolelta tililtä @*branthino*. Käytin kuitenkin ihan Puuilosta ostettua Mastonin turkoosia spraymaalia ja pidin vaan sormia ristissä, että turkoosin sävy olisi lähellä toivomaani. En halunnut heittää ylimääräisiä kymppejä siihen, että juuri tietynlainen värikoodi sekoitellaan mulle ammattilaisen toimesta, ehkä myöhemmin sitten hieman arvokkaamman projektin kanssa.
Ensiksi laitoin tosiaan Mastonin valkoisen pohjamaalin alle *->* Siihen päälle turkoosi spraymaali *->* Kirsikkana kakun päälle vielä kiiltävä lakka. Näihin kului rahaa *yht.* *14,30€
*
Halvalla on selvinnyt toistaiseksi!
Nyt seuraakin hieman hankalampi vaihe projektissa, kun pitäisi löytää sopivia osia tähän -97 vuoden runkoon ja varsinkin käytettyjen osien tarjonta on aika suppea, täytynee varmaankin sukeltaa internetin maailmaan ja tilailla ainakin osa osista ihan bränikkänä! 
Osa osista olisi tarkoitus saada ensiviikolla, joten silloin tuskaillaan sitten niiden kanssa!  :Leveä hymy: 
Alla vielä kuva maalauksen alku- ja loppuvaiheesta.
Seuraa projektia ja muutakin DH- settiä meikäläisen IG:stä *@Branthino*

----------


## LeeK

^Tätä on mukava seurata!
Lisää tälläisiä.

----------


## Nickname

^^Missä vaiheessa tuo Branthinon Kona menee nyt? Alkuperäiset teippaukset on hienot Hahannassa, liekkö tulossa samanlaiset vai jotain muuta?


Laitanpa samalla oman ihan viimesen päälle projektin esille  :Vink:  :Hymy:  En vieläkään tiedä mitä tällä pyörällä teen, kilometrejä tuskin tulee hirveästi mutta onpahan nyt tuommonen sitten varastossa pölyttymässä jos ei muuta, jarruja vaille valmis.

----------


## JackOja

> 



Eikö tämä palapeli olisi jo kasassa? Kansa vaatii kuvia.

----------


## TERU

Kasausta vaille valmis? 
Kun jos valmis kaikki aika kuluu ajossa, me vaan roikutaan palstalla...

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Monen mutkan kautta kauden enskapyöräprokkis liikahti vihdoin eteenpäin, noin 3kk suunniteltua jäljessä. Eli Pole. 

Tilausvahvistus näytti seuraavaa:
Pole Evolink 158 XL
Cane Creek db coil 600lbs
Rock Shox Zeb 180mm
Hope 4 Pro / DT ex471 / dt swiss competition
Gx Eagle 32T
Guide Re 220/200
Fox Transfer Perfomance
Ergon SM Enduro
Magic Mary 2.6 Addix soft supergravity x2
Ergon GD1 evo factory
Sixpack racing 825mm
Crankbrothers Mallet E


Plus ketjunohjurit litkut laakerit jne. härpäkkeet. Painoa tulee mutta mäkipyörähän tästä tehdään. Maryt oli 1382gr kappale.

----------


## overlow

Projekti Titus Fireline etenee korona lomautuksen aiheuttaman täys stopin jälkeen. Pyörän muoto alkaa hahmottumaan ja saksasta tulossa paketti mikä (toivottavasti) sisältää kaikki vielä puuttuvat osat. Keulana 120mm Rockshox SID, Mavic XA kiekoilla ja liikeen hallinnasta tulee vastaamaan täysi Shimano SLX setti.

----------


## Ansis

Tästä alkaa seuraava projekti. Oli pakko ostaa, kun halvalla sai.

----------


## ikispessu

1983 teräsrunko projekti etenee

----------


## Sambolo

> Monen mutkan kautta kauden enskapyöräprokkis liikahti vihdoin eteenpäin, noin 3kk suunniteltua jäljessä. Eli Pole. 
> 
> Tilausvahvistus näytti seuraavaa:
> Pole Evolink 158 XL
> Cane Creek db coil 600lbs
> Rock Shox Zeb 180mm
> Hope 4 Pro / DT ex471 / dt swiss competition
> Gx Eagle 32T
> Guide Re 220/200
> ...



Kuulostaa hyvältä ja menevältä paketilta :Cool:

----------


## overlow

Ei loma voisi paremmin alkaa kuin että aamulla saapui kasa pyöräkomponentteja 

Tästä alkoi päivän urakka jota pitkitti vielä käynti ei niin paikallisessa pyöräkaupassa hakemassa puuttuva työkalu ja lisää litkua kun kaapista juuri pääsi loppumaan, eikä lähipyöräkauppiskaan onnistunut helpotusta tuomaan. 



Pitkän päivän jälkeen tulos on vihdoin valmis polkupyörä, mitä nyt kaikki säädöt vielä aivan päin honkia ja alkaa olemaan jaksaminen siinälajissä että säätölenkin ajaminen jää huomiselle kunhan vain ei sataisi. 
Osalista:
Titus Fireline EVO 29
Rock Shox SID 120mm remote lockoutilla
Mavic XA kiekot
Vittoria Barzo kumit
Täysi Shimano SLX osasarja
180mm jarrulevy edessä ja 160mm takana 2pot jarruilla
Vanhasta pyörästä otettu 80mm Pro Koryak hissitolppa joka menee todennäköisesti jossain kohtaa vaihtoon
Ritchey +-5mm tanko 9asteen backsweepillä
XT traili polkimet

----------


## TheMiklu

> Kona Lava Dome 1996(ilmeisesti) tuli vastaan. Karmeassa kunnossa toki mutta edelleen tuo paikoin haalistunut väri ruosteesta huolimatta henkii niin uskomatonta ysäriä, että tämä on saatava arki& hupiajoon jossakin muodossa!
> Läjän originaaleja osia onnistuin myös pelastamaan mutta tarkoitus ei ole mitään entisöintiprojektia tästä tehdä.



No tämähän valmistui pikimmiten kun Hailuotoa kiertäessä paukahti kivi soratie/jokatiepyörän vaihtajan häkkiin. 

Ysäri gravel grinderihän se siinä!
Tämän bongasin onneksi ajoissa, eikä mennyt Kona sulatukseen. Kona Lava Dome 1996 neoretro modattuna minimibudjetilla jälleen. Väritys on älyttömän magee ja runko on tuplaohennettua ja keula triplaohennettua cromoa.
Sen verran joutui uutta palikkaa hankkimaan, että normien vaijereiden ja kuorien lisäksi voimansiirron kulutusosat eli ketju, taakse Shimanon 11-42 kymppipakka, eteen ratas ja jatkopalikka vaihtajalle tuli hankittua.
Satula on placeholderi kun ei muuta peffalle sopivaa nyt ole tarjolla. Brooksia tähän yritin mutta eihän B17 istunut ollenkaan meikän peffalle tässä ajoasennossa.

Runko oli surkeassa kunnossa mutta osoittautui, että se on vain patinaa. Pintaruostetta, maalichippejä ja haalistuneita kohtia maalissa. Orkkis satulatolppa oli yhtä rungon kanssa. Sahaamalla yritin mutta hapolla se lopulta lähti. Kylvetin muutenkin putket ja täräytin ruosteenestot vielä päälle.

Ohjaamo on alkuperäinen tuunattuna lisäsarvilla pitkiä suoria ja vastatuulta varten.

Kiekoista oli alkuperäinen STX navalla varustettu 7 pakkalla oleva takanen ehkä pelastettavissa. Etunen oli joku halpa varaosa. Sopivat korvaavat kiekot kuitenki löytyi kaverilta niin en ruvennut askartelemaan. Aika hipoiset DT Swissit 240 navoilla. Ovat kevyen oloiset ja rullaavat!

Renkaiksi Furious Fredit käytettynä. 2,25" on kuitenkin ehkä turhankin leveät. Runkoon kyllä mahtuu 29" kiekkokin. Jos jostain saisi Gravelkingit 26" mutta kun just möivät kaikki loppuun.

Alkuperäiset Curve canti-jarrut ehkä saisi toimimaan mutta upean ulkomuodon vastapainoksi ne ovat vaikeat säätää. Toistaiseksi lainajarrut mallia Avid v-jarrut.

STX kammet vaihtuivat lahjoituksena saatuihin SLX kampiin. Jos nuo tuossa pidän niin maalit voisi poistaa, jotta passaisi paremmin.

Takavaihtaja on vanha päivityskepillä mankeloitu 10 XT kytkimellä. Häkki naputeltu suunnilleen suoraksi.

Lainajarrut joutuu jossain vaiheessa tästä palauttamaan ja toivottavasti Gravel king SK:ta saisi kohta taas 26" kokoisena. Muuten tämä on ns. valmis. No, muutama pultti pitää vaihtaa ruosteettomaan.
Mahtavasti kulkee kyllä!

----------


## Plus

^ Hieno projekti, erityisesti ohjaamo! Mikä noiden lisähärpäkkeiden merkki/malli on?

----------


## stenu

^Hieno ja vetreä vanhus. Näitä kun katselee, niin aina alkaa harmittamaan, että tulin käyrätankopäissäni myyneeksi oman Reiska 631-putkisen -98 Kilauean pois muutamia vuosia sitten. Perinteisempiä kampia kyllä huutaa mielestäni ehdottomasti. Jotkut vanhat nelikantti XT:t tms (tai ne STX:t) ja niihin narrow wide -ratas olisi piste i:n äälle.

----------


## LJL

^^^ Todella härski restomod-grävellyspyörä! Moternit kammet ja renkaat on just hyvät, samoin stonga.

----------


## TheMiklu

> ^ Hieno projekti, erityisesti ohjaamo! Mikä noiden lisähärpäkkeiden merkki/malli on?



Spinachit oisin halunnut mutta nämä on jotkut nonamet. Ehkä Kalloyn. En tiiä mutta ehkä pitäis jotkut modernit vastaavat laittaa siihen moderniin graveliin kans 

STXiin ei saanut narrow wideä ku tyyliin 32t ja hinta 70e. Ehkä Kiinasta?
Ajatuksena on, että nuo lahja SLX-kammet voisi hioa kirkkaaksi. Ei meinaan korkealta putoa. Pikaisen hiontatestin jo tein kammen taustapuolelle.

----------


## s.ilmarinen

Mites jos tuohon 29 kiekot laittaa, niin minkälaiset jarrut? 

Lähetetty minun PAR-LX1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Nickname

> Runkoon kyllä mahtuu 29" kiekkokin



On ne vanhat pyörät komeita, käynyt mielessä jos hävittäis pyörät ja hankkis tilalle yhden teräs runkoisen kaksilla kiekoilla, eli näihin vanhoihin 26" maastureihin mahtuis 28" kiekko kapeilla renkailla?

Edit: Tosiaan jarru ongelmiksi menisi isomilla kiekoilla  :Sarkastinen: 
Pitäis olla levarit kaksien kiekkojen systeemissä.

----------


## TheMiklu

29 kiekot mahtuu joo. Tämmöseen vanhaan ku levyjarruille korvakkeet juottaa niin sillähän siittä pääsee.
Antakaa vanhoille pyörille uusi elämä

----------


## s.ilmarinen

Juu juottamalla ja hitsaamallahan muokkautuu.

Omaan 26" maasturiin tein jatkopalat takahaarukkahan, että sain 29:in vanne jarrulla toimimaan.

 Edessä omavalmiste truss keula, niin siihen tein pidemmät alakiinnikkeet.

----------


## Qilty

Mä kokeilin 28 kiekkoja 42c kumeilla(wtb resolute), 2005 konan fire mountain runkoon, niin se ei kyllä mahtunut, otti kiinni chaintayn poikkitukeen.

----------


## TheMiklu

> Mä kokeilin 28 kiekkoja 42c kumeilla(wtb resolute), 2005 konan fire mountain runkoon, niin se ei kyllä mahtunut, otti kiinni chaintayn poikkitukeen.



Tapauskohtaista. Ei mahdu 1998 Fire Mountainiin edes 2.2" gummit meikällä.
2.15" menee justiinsa.
Tämä projekti jakaa satulan edellisen kanssa. Tai oikeastaan toisinpäin. 
Lahjoituksena saatu Kona Fire Mountainin kulunut voimansiirto muuntui 1x10 muotoon. Tämä oli parts bin buildi pl. Ratas ja renkaat. Ovaali nw ratas triplakampien keskipaikalla ja isoin alumiininen ratas hiottu bash guardiksi. Rengastus tosiaan 2.15 DTH:t. Ohjaamoon kapea riseri ja lyhempi stemmi.
Aivan ihastuttavan näppärä asiointipyörä.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Runko suojateipattu, laakerit käyty läpi ja rasvattu,hilavitkuttimia asennettu kuten tämä stfu trail. Kiekot saapuivat, actionsportsilta hyvää laatua. Jarrut vaihtuivat Shimpan Saintteihin, pääsin noita RE jarruja hiplaamaan enkä tykästynyt.

----------


## LJL

Maailmankaikkeuden hitaimmin edennyt xc-täpäriprojekti on nyt tässä vaiheessa. Edellisestä pyörästä siirtyi stonga, jarrut, polkimet ja keula. Loput on uutta, kiekot vielä uupuu. Grippariin palaaminen kohottaa mielialaa kolmen triggeröitymisvuoden jälkeen.









Takaiskarin lockout-vivun asennus sai miettimään, että taisi olla viimeinen pyörä jonka rakennan itse. Ei oikein mitään järkeä nykyisessä elämäntilanteessa, kun ei ole tilaa eikä aikaa. Rahaakin taitaisi lopulta kulua vähemmän, esim. kun en lopulta kelpuuttanut edellisessä maasturissa olleita kiekkoja tähän (siirsin Exploroon), niin tilasin wheel-tec.nl:stä Duke Lucky Jack SLS Ultrat + 240 EXP:it, kera jarrulevyjen oli 1.600€ *ka-ching*. Projektin seuraavat vaiheet saa varmaan lukea voe bergele -topicista..

----------


## Sambolo

Tuo on kyllä ihana väri :Hymy:  Pitkään harkitsin tuon ja harmaan välillä.





> Runko suojateipattu, laakerit käyty läpi ja rasvattu,hilavitkuttimia asennettu kuten tämä stfu trail. Kiekot saapuivat, actionsportsilta hyvää laatua. Jarrut vaihtuivat Shimpan Saintteihin, pääsin noita RE jarruja hiplaamaan enkä tykästynyt.

----------


## Nickname

Miksi rullavaihdevipu :Sekaisin: 
Eikö tuo ole maastossa ajaessa ikävä käyttää kun vaihteet vaihtuu tiuhaan, saati sitten kun tuo kumi kuluu ja sehän kuluu kun paljon pyörittelee



>

----------


## JackOja

> Eikö tuo ole maastossa ajaessa ikävä käyttää kun vaihteet vaihtuu tiuhaan, saati sitten kun tuo kumi kuluu ja sehän kuluu kun paljon pyörittelee



Grippari on maastossa mitä mainioin. Mitä tarkoitat tiuhaan vaihtumisella, sitäkö että voi vaihtaa kerralla pakan laidasta laitaan? Sehän on vain hyvä juttu. Tai ehkä pelkäät vaihteiden vaihtuvan itsestään? Ei sellaista tapahdu.

Kumi on kulutustavaraa, niinkuin vaikka ketjut,  sen voi vaihtaa. Mä vaihdoin 12000 km kohdalla.

Kokeile joskus, saatat hämmästyä. Ergonomisesti   huippuvehje vipuihin verrattuna.

----------


## LJL

> Grippari on maastossa mitä mainioin. Mitä tarkoitat tiuhaan vaihtumisella, sitäkö että voi vaihtaa kerralla pakan laidasta laitaan? Sehän on vain hyvä juttu. Tai ehkä pelkäät vaihteiden vaihtuvan itsestään? Ei sellaista tapahdu.
> 
> Kumi on kulutustavaraa, niinkuin vaikka ketjut,  sen voi vaihtaa. Mä vaihdoin 12000 km kohdalla.
> 
> Kokeile joskus, saatat hämmästyä. Ergonomisesti   huippuvehje vipuihin verrattuna.



Ei lisättävää. Enemmän virhevaihtoja sain aikaan liipaisimella, kun kovemmassa rytyytyksessä menee joskus isommalle vaihtaessa useampi pykälä sisään kun oli tarkoitus. Gripparin huonoin puoli on kahvojen epäsymmetria, mutta kaikkeen tottuu ja, noh kaikkea ei voi saada.

----------


## JackOja

> ... Gripparin huonoin puoli on kahvojen epäsymmetria, mutta kaikkeen tottuu ja, noh kaikkea ei voi saada.



Laita etuvaihtaja

----------


## Nickname

^^^ "Tiuhaan vaihtamisella" ajoin takaa sitä jos ajaa mäkisessä maastossa ja pitää vaihdella usein muutaman pykälän välillä, taasen tuolle isolta pienelle kerralla hyppäämiselle olisi usein käyttöä.

Näin taas nöösi oppi jotain uutta pyöräilystä, pitänee joskus kokeilla.

----------


## LJL

> Laita etuvaihtaja



Tahi hissiivitolppa

----------


## lai

Saksalaisen pyöräkaupan näkemys italialaisesta maantiepyörästä joka valmistettu Kiinassa. Laitoin maantiepyörän myyntiin ja meni vahingossa kaupaksi, niin loppukaudeksi pitää saada pyörä. Punnittu paino 890g.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veke

Ei jää nimi epäselväksi. :Vink:

----------


## Ansis

> Laita etuvaihtaja



Mikset laita Foxien lukituksia hoitamaan RockShoxin Twistlocia? Niin mä tein ja toimii niin hienosti ja ohjaamo vähän siromman näköinen.

----------


## LJL

> Mikset laita Foxien lukituksia hoitamaan RockShoxin Twistlocia? Niin mä tein ja toimii niin hienosti ja ohjaamo vähän siromman näköinen.



Taivas varrrjele mitä sieltä tulee, sieltä tulee teknillinen, esteetillinen ja kahvasymmetrinen ratkaisu!! 

https://r2-bike.com/ROCK-SHOX-Remote...oc-Hebel-links

Painoahan tuossa tulee mutta ei oikein herätä luottamusta tuo DT Swissin (?) pikkuvipu. Käyhän vetovälitys?

----------


## NikHa

> Grippari on maastossa mitä mainioin...



Vivuilla voi vaihtaa peukalolla pykälää kun etusormi on jarrulla. Varmaan se gripparillaki onnistuu mutten ikinä jaksanu opetella..


Lähetetty minun SM-A202F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

> Taivas varrrjele mitä sieltä tulee, sieltä tulee teknillinen, esteetillinen ja kahvasymmetrinen ratkaisu!! 
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/ROCK-SHOX-Remote...oc-Hebel-links
> 
> Painoahan tuossa tulee mutta ei oikein herätä luottamusta tuo DT Swissin (?) pikkuvipu. Käyhän vetovälitys?



Jos tämä on sama kuin yhdessä trekissä mitä koeajoin niin on kyllä todella toimiva ratkasu.

Edittiä. On se sama, sram twistlock nimellä kulkee trekin tiedoissa ja siinä pyörässä (topfuel 9.8) se ohjasi foxin alustaa

----------


## JackOja

> .... Varmaan se gripparillaki onnistuu ...



Juu.

----------


## TeekooVee

Mun toinen Kuningaskulkuri oli todella ruosteinen ja monilta osin  huonossa hapessa. Niin olen hiljakseen siitä laittanut itelleni "flat  bar cyclo"a - kuten itse sitä tykkään kutsua.

Tässä kuva muutaman vuoden takaa kun protoilin että voisiko homma toimia:



Stemmiä ja satulaputkea lukuunottmatta alkuperäisiä osia

Suurin haaste oli saada kammet ja keskiö laakeri irti. 40v huoltamatta  ja 20v sateessa ulkona tehny aika tiukan paketin noista. Ja ilman  keskiön huoltoa tuo ei pitkään käyttökelpoinen olisi.

Lisäksi tän varhaisen KK mallin takapakka on ns. "early uniglide" SB:ia  lainatakseni (https://www.sheldonbrown.com/k7.html -> early  uniglide), joten sellaisia ei ole juurikaan saavilla.




Takahaarukka on tässä varhaisessa KK:ssa 120mm alunperin (uudemmissa  125mm) - joten uutta kiekkoa (130mm) varten tein kierretangosta  levittimen (cold setting) jolla sain haarukkaa noin 126mm leveyteen. 126  milliseen tuon kiekon saa jo ihan hyvin laitettua paikalleen - eikä voi  sanoa edes survomiseksi.
Vaihteet on nyt 1x9 alkup 2x6 sijaan.



Renkaina Schwalben 30mm CX PRO. Mahtuu hyvin pyörimään ja noissa  alkuperäisissä Shimano 600 längissä on se hyvä puoli, että kaari on niin  tilava, että mahtuu käytännössä mikä vaan kumi pyörimään, joka  runkoonkin mahtuu plus vielä täyskokoinen lokarikin.



Takavaihtaja on 10 vaihteinen 105 5700 keskipitkällä häkillä. Jonka pull ratio on sama kuin 7-9 vaihteisissa.
Kammet on geneeriset Shimanon Hollowtech II kammet FC-RS500, Ultegran  keskiölaakereilla. Etu ratattaana FSA Megatooth Narrow-Wide.
Polkimet alkuperäiset.

Michen vapari tukisi kyllä 11s pakkaa, mutta kustannus syistä laitoin 1x9s (105 11s tankovaihtajat kun maksavat 100€)

____________

On kyllä pirun mukava ajaa tämä projekti.

ps. Puristeille tiedoksi kaikki alkup osat on tallella, joten tämän voi  palauttaa alkup. muotoon kyllä (mutta ei siitä kaunis tule)  :Hymy:

----------


## Nickname

^ Jos pystyisi peukuttamaan niin sen tekisin, hienoa että viitsitään vanhoja pyöriä kunnostaa, vanhan pyörän kunnostaminen on terapeuttista puuhaa ( pois lukien kiinni jumittuneiden osien irroitus ja noituminen ) ja ajo maistuu kun on sen itse korjannut  :Hymy:

----------


## pete+

> Grippari on maastossa mitä mainioin. Mitä tarkoitat tiuhaan vaihtumisella, sitäkö että voi vaihtaa kerralla pakan laidasta laitaan? Sehän on vain hyvä juttu. Tai ehkä pelkäät vaihteiden vaihtuvan itsestään? Ei sellaista tapahdu.
> 
> Kumi on kulutustavaraa, niinkuin vaikka ketjut,  sen voi vaihtaa. Mä vaihdoin 12000 km kohdalla.
> 
> Kokeile joskus, saatat hämmästyä. Ergonomisesti   huippuvehje vipuihin verrattuna.




Kyllä se teknisessä maastossa on varsin haastellinen takavaihtajassa tuo rullavipu. Itse en siihen tottunut koskaan ja vaihdoin pois. Etuvaihatajan vipuna sen sijaan se on mitä mainiopin, kun siinä on väliasentoja.

----------


## LJL

> Etuvaihatajan vipuna sen sijaan se on mitä mainiopin, kun siinä on väliasentoja.



Väliasentoja on tiettävästi ollut edellisen kerran 3x9sp grippareissa?

----------


## MRe

^ ja ^^ kyllähän jos grippariin tottuu, se on varmaan ihan soiva peli, mutta en kyllä tiedä onko se parempi kuin liipasimet. Varmaan liipasimet on jossain kohdin huonot, mutta gripparilla - ainakin näin kuvittelen - vaihtaminen samalla kun jarruttaa voi olla haastellista. Lisäksi kun on noita Di2-vaihtajia jo parissa pyörässä, niin ei kyllä viitsi sekoittaa kahta tekniikkaa keskenään.

Toiseen fillariin kun vaihdoin Di2-kytkimen "lennossa" ja läksin lenkille, niin vasta ajaessa havaitsin, että kytkimet toimi väärin päin. Pakko oli sitten pysähtyä ja mobiiliapilla vaihtaa toiminta oikein, ettei ollut pää solmussa kun ajaa.

----------


## JackOja

> Kyllä se teknisessä maastossa on varsin haastellinen takavaihtajassa tuo rullavipu. Itse en siihen tottunut koskaan ja vaihdoin pois...



Jälkimmäinen lause selittää edellisen.





> ...kyllähän jos grippariin tottuu, se *on varmaan* ihan soiva peli...



Joo.





> ...mutta_ en kyllä tiedä_ onko se parempi kuin liipasimet.



Mä tiedän, että minulle on mainio. Mutta ajelen mä liipasimillakin ihan tyytyväisenä.





> ...mutta gripparilla - ainakin *näin kuvittelen* - vaihtaminen samalla kun jarruttaa voi olla haastellista...



Ei oikeastaan.

Jotenkin vois kuvitella, ettet ole gripparia kokeillutkaan. Mut ei se mitään, tälläistähän keskustelu internetissä on  :Leveä hymy: . 
Kitkarenkaistakin (autossa) epäilyt ja jyrkimmät mielipiteet vastaan on niillä ketkä eivät ole koskaan ajelleet.

Mähän taas samasta syystä kuvittelen, että sähkövaihteet on mulle ihan turhat. Mut hissitolppaa olen sentään kokeillut ja todennut etten tarvii.

----------


## MRe

> Jotenkin vois kuvitella, ettet ole gripparia kokeillutkaan. Mut ei se mitään, tälläistähän keskustelu internetissä on .



Mulla on ollut gripparit joskus vuonna miekka ja kivi. Varmaan jossain 3x9 -konffiksessa. Silloin ne oli mielestäni maailman parhaat, mutta toisaalta sitten kun siirryin liipasimiin, niin ne olikin maailman parhaat. Nyt en näe varsinaisesti mitään syytä, miksi siirtyä grippareihin. Tuskin niistä kauheasti etua saa, että jaksaisi kokeilla. Se ei kuitenkaan ole ihan halpaa tai yksinkertaista noiden vaihtaminen, jos haluaa, että osasarjat on XT/XTR-tasoa.

Kitkarenkailla vuodesta -96 ja niiden kohdalla koen saavani etua vs. nastat. Kakkosautossa nastat, että kyllä niilläkin tulee ajettua.

Sähkövaihteista ei (IMHO) saa mitään etua mekaanisiin nähden, mutta eipä niistä haittaakaan ole pl. kerran vuodessa tapahtuva lataaminen, jota ei sitäkään sähköpyörässä tarvitse tehdä erikseen noita varten.

----------


## JackOja

> Mulla on ollut gripparit joskus vuonna miekka ja kivi...



No niin! Valitsemasi tapa rakentaa kommenttisi antoi ymmärtää, ettei kokemusta olisi.





> ...Se ei kuitenkaan ole ihan halpaa tai yksinkertaista noiden vaihtaminen, jos haluaa, että osasarjat on XT/XTR-tasoa.



Ne piirtää keillä on liitua. X01 tai XX1 pitäis tosiaan olla.
(ai niin, onkin testaamatta toimiiko noi 11-12s mainiosti Shimpan kanssa, niinkuin väitetään)

----------


## MRe

> Ne piirtää keillä on liitua.



Ei kai tässä liidusta ja piirtämisestä ole kyse, vaan siitä olisiko vaihtamisella saavutettavissa jotain etua. Mielestäni ei. Liipasimet toimivat ja ovat (melko) huoltovapaat. Ehkä teoriassa pannuttaessa liipasin voi hajota tilanteessa, jossa grippari ei. Mutta sekin on aika teoreettinen hyöty. Toinen voisi olla jotkut arktiset olosuhteet, jossa on pakko pitää sellaisia jääkahunnahkaisia käsineitä, että liipasimien käyttö ei vaan onnistu. Mutta koska en aja Siperiassa enkä Antarktiksella, niin tarve ei ole kovin suuri.

Näyttämättä edelleen on, että mikä on gripparien hyöty vs. liipasimet. Paljonko noita on esimerkiksi ammatikseen kisaa ajavilla?

----------


## JackOja

> Näyttämättä edelleen on, että mikä on gripparien hyöty vs. liipasimet.



No sanotaan vaikka... että niiden käyttöergonomia on yliveto liipasimiin verrattuna. Ja väännetään nyt vielä rautalankaa sen verran, että mun mielestä. Mut liipasimetkin on törkeen hyvät. Toimii. En väitä vastaan. Ei niistä haittaakaan ole. Mikä on liipasimien hyöty vs. gripparit? 

Kyseessä on erilainen käyttöliittymä. Makuasia. Kumpi on parempi, Picasso vai Matisse? Rönkä vai Lehtolainen? Sabbath vai Purple? PC vai Omppu?





> Paljonko noita on esimerkiksi ammatikseen kisaa ajavilla?



Nyt pistit pahan, en kertakaikkiaan osaa vastata eikä asia itseäni edes kiinnosta niin paljoa että yrittäisin selvittää.*





> Ei kai tässä liidusta ja piirtämisestä ole kyse



Ei mutta olen odottanut tilaisuutta päästä käyttämään tuota hauskaa sanontaa kun joku valittaa jonkun olevan ei-halpaa.

Miks tää topicci on nyt mennyt tälläiseksi epäkiinnostavaksi grippariväittelyksi? Johtuuko siitä, ettei kellään ole projekteja.

*EDIT: No jaa, koitetaaskin vanhalla kunnon googlefightilla:
https://www.googlefight.com/gripshift-vs-trigger.php, toisaalta taas https://www.googlefight.com/gripshif...er+shifter.php

----------


## Unkka.T.Kumiankka

Tein itselleni hiilikuitunojapyörän. Tästä projekti alkoi vajaat kaksi vuotta sitten:



Tähän päädyttiin:

----------


## fiber

^Ällistyttävää, sekä pyörän hienous että osaaminen!

----------


## LJL

^^ Hyvää päivää sekä vappua!!! Uskomaton vehe. Monetko ketjut tuossa on peräkkäin?

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Yhtyy edellisiin. Nyt on kaikki vaiva palkittu hienolla lopputuloksella.

----------


## Teemu H

Onpa kerta kaikkiaan upea, pelkästään tuo muottikin (?) on taideteos! 

Mutta miksi ei ole grippari? (sori  :Leveä hymy: )

----------


## Unkka.T.Kumiankka

> ^^ Hyvää päivää sekä vappua!!! Uskomaton vehe. Monetko ketjut tuossa on peräkkäin?



Kiitti! Tais mennä noin 2,5 pakettia ultegraa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Kiitti! Tais mennä noin 2,5 pakettia ultegraa



Oujees  :Cool:  Aivan mahtava luomus.

----------


## Teemu H

Kai sait haarukan ja ohjausputket valmiina jostakin, vai pitikö nekin itse veistellä? 
Montaakohan pituutta nojapyörän stemmille pitää olla tarjolla, 100 mm, 110 mm, ... 850 mm, 860 mm, ja kaikki siltä väliltä?

----------


## Unkka.T.Kumiankka

> Kai sait haarukan ja ohjausputket valmiina jostakin, vai pitikö nekin itse veistellä? 
> Montaakohan pituutta nojapyörän stemmille pitää olla tarjolla, 100 mm, 110 mm, ... 850 mm, 860 mm, ja kaikki siltä väliltä?



Haarukan onneksi löysin nettikaupasta mutta stemmi-ohjaustankoyhdistelmä oli pakko tehdä kokonaan itse hiilikuidusta. Pituudeltaan säädettäviä nojapyörän stemmejä on kyllä olemassa mutta ne tuppaavat olemaan aika painavia. Meinasin aluksi katkaista trial-pyörän stemmin ja pidentää sitä keskeltä mutten löytänyt sopivaa tarpeeksi jyrkällä kulmalla. Tein sen sitten laminoimalla vesiliukoisen 3d-tulosteen ympärille hiilikuitua, joka oli yllättävän kätevä tapa saavuttaa stemmin kiinnityspinnan tarkka mittatarkkuus ilman koneistusta.

----------


## Aakoo

> Haarukan onneksi löysin nettikaupasta mutta stemmi-ohjaustankoyhdistelmä oli pakko tehdä kokonaan itse hiilikuidusta. Pituudeltaan säädettäviä nojapyörän stemmejä on kyllä olemassa mutta ne tuppaavat olemaan aika painavia. Meinasin aluksi katkaista trial-pyörän stemmin ja pidentää sitä keskeltä mutten löytänyt sopivaa tarpeeksi jyrkällä kulmalla. Tein sen sitten laminoimalla vesiliukoisen 3d-tulosteen ympärille hiilikuitua, joka oli yllättävän kätevä tapa saavuttaa stemmin kiinnityspinnan tarkka mittatarkkuus ilman koneistusta.



Pyöräprojektisi lopputulos on sellaista äärimmäistä hienoutta, että tekisi mieli nähdä muutamat kuvat työstövaiheestakin jos vaan sattuisi olemaan?

----------


## MRe

Nyt on upea. Projektina ja lopputuloksena.

----------


## MRa

On kyllä huippuhieno nojapyörä. Itseäni hirvittäisi ja mietityttäisi varmasti pitkään geometria jota lähdetään toteuttamaan koska jos tuollaista puurtaa sen 2 v ja sit huomaakin et ohjaus ei olekaan hyvä tai ei jalat ylläkään polkimille ( ;-) ) niin mahtaa sapettaa. Kai noille löytyy jotain hyväksi koettuja mitoituksia valmiina jottei ihan tarvii arpoa, vai onko nuo esim otettu jostain kuskille hyväksi koetusta laitteesta?

----------


## Pexxi

Hieno on.

Kuinkahan kovaa uskaltaa keulaa paukuttaa irti kun tuntuu olevan aika hyvin jämähtänyt? Laakerit tossa taitaa olla ensin vaarassa? Jostain vuosituhannen vaihteesta pyörä ja laakerit rutisee mutta sinänsä keula kyllä pyörii ihan hyvin. Teräsrunko.

----------


## Unkka.T.Kumiankka

> Pyöräprojektisi lopputulos on sellaista äärimmäistä hienoutta, että tekisi mieli nähdä muutamat kuvat työstövaiheestakin jos vaan sattuisi olemaan?



Kiitti! Nojapyöräfoorumin puolelta löytyy enemmän tarinaa ja kuvia koko projektista:
http://www.nojapyorafoorumi.fi/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=5580





> On kyllä huippuhieno nojapyörä. Itseäni hirvittäisi ja mietityttäisi varmasti pitkään geometria jota lähdetään toteuttamaan koska jos tuollaista puurtaa sen 2 v ja sit huomaakin et ohjaus ei olekaan hyvä tai ei jalat ylläkään polkimille ( ;-) ) niin mahtaa sapettaa. Kai noille löytyy jotain hyväksi koettuja mitoituksia valmiina jottei ihan tarvii arpoa, vai onko nuo esim otettu jostain kuskille hyväksi koetusta laitteesta?



Tein ensin teräksestä karkean proton jolla testasin ohjausgeometriaa,  penkin muotoa ja ergonomiaa. Se olikin ihan tarpeellista koska esim. ohjausakselin kulma muuttui testauksen johdosta.

----------


## Jami2003

Huh huh. Ei paljon tarvitse tänne omia räpellyksiä tämän jälkeen postailla

----------


## MRe

^Joo, hävettää omat lego-projektit: valmiit osat ohjeiden mukaisessa järjestyksessä kasaan. Ja silti onnistuu jotkut ketjut katkaisemaan liian lyhyeksi, tms.

---
Tämä riitti mulle, en edes yritä lähteä kisaan mukaan:
"Seuraavat 2 kuukautta vesihioin ja kiillotin pintaa silloin tällöin maalin lopullista kuivumista odotellessa"

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aakoo

> Kiitti! Nojapyöräfoorumin puolelta löytyy enemmän tarinaa ja kuvia koko projektista:
> http://www.nojapyorafoorumi.fi/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=5580



Luin läpi, aika huikea taidonnäyte. Iso peukku.

----------


## frp

Tulikin nojapyöräforumilla säännöllisesti käytyä vain tuota projektia seurailemassa ja sitten aiemmin olikohan se Nojailija nimimerkin yhtä hienoja hiilikuituprojekteja.

----------


## tchegge_

Huisi on. Tuolla varmaan onnistuu se Recline Magazinen toitottama "fast pace low to the ground action only a small animal can experience".  :Leveä hymy: 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## bici74

> Luin läpi, aika huikea taidonnäyte. Iso peukku.



Lukaisin läpi minäkin. On hienoutta ja parhautta yllin kyllin.

Aina välillä hoettu että "kyllä minäkin jos olis aikaa, tilat ja työkalut" mutta pidänpä turpani kiinni tällä(kin) kertaa ja virtuaalista hattua vaan nostelen. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Concorde

Huiman hieno!  Respect!

----------


## Unkka.T.Kumiankka

> Huisi on. Tuolla varmaan onnistuu se Recline Magazinen toitottama "fast pace low to the ground action only a small animal can experience". 
> 
> Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla



 :Cool:  otan ton sanonnan käyttöön

----------


## r.a.i

_ Alkujaan tämän lähetti r.a.i 
Joo, ei tämä nyt varsinaisesti mikään salaisuus ole, kun kaveri kuitenkin liiketoimintaa harjoittaa  http://www.arkobici.sk/

Off topiccina vähän menee, mutta ehkä sillai että leveämpää gravel/allroad rengasta haluavalle ja kaverille joka tietää mitä pyörältään haluaa, niin tuollainen pyörän rakentaminen ei ole ollenkaan hassumpi valinta.

_
stenu sanoi toisaalla: Hienoja runkoja. Tuleeko muhveilla vai ilman? (Pitää ehkä jatkaa vaikka projekteissa, kun on ihan offaria täällä..)


Palaan maanpinnalle tuon upean nojapyöräprojektin jälkeen, ja jatketaan yleisön pyynnöstä täällä Gravel ja Gravel rengas topicissa rönsyillyttä keskustelua uuden fillarin speksaamisesta. Tarkoitus oli siis alunperin hankkia Gravel-pyörä muiden fillarien rinnalle (2xtäpäri, yks täysjäykkä teräs, maantiefilo, TT-pyörä ja sit vielä teräksinen reissupyörä) hakusessa ei siis ole mikään do it all bike, kun noilla muillakin pyörillä tulee ulkoiltua ja kaikissa on omat hyvät puolensa.

Tässä parin vähän hiljaisemman pyöräilyvuoden jälkeen innostuin uudestaan ja huomasin tänä kesänä saavani kiksejä uusista jutuista. Toinen on ollut BikePark ja toinen - soratiepyöräily. Mieli on tässä kesän aikana sen verran selkiytynyt, että tunnistan itsessäni halun tehdä pidemmät lenkit ajelemalla hiljaisia vanhoja hiekkateitä joihin omalla asuinalueellani päästäkseen pitää jonkin verran ajella paskoja kelvejä ja asfalttia.

Tähän sopivia pyöriä on tietysti maailma täynnä ja valmistajat innovoi uusia must-juttuja puolivuosittain, jotka räjäyttää galaksit ja tekee pyöräilystä entistä hauskempaa. Mutta jokin näissä vehkeissä tökkii, tai pääasiassa pari juttua a: en tykkää saippuakotelon näköisistä pyöristä ja b:rungot on liian jäykkiä. Sitten on muutama muukin pikkujuttu, joita muissa topiceissa on vuosien varrella laveasti jo käsitelty.

No sitten oli vielä motivaationa semmoinen yksityiskohta, että iloisen tapahtuman vuoksi olin suunnitellut hankkivani itselle lahjaksi loppuvuonna jotain kivaa ja mielessä pyöri esim Colnago Master tjsp maantiefillari, muta ei nekään sitten oikein sytyttänyt ja käyttö olisi todennäköisesti jäänyt vähäiselle. Siispä bespoke-runko ja siihen sitten sopivaa palikkaa kiinni - ja soralla pitäis päästä. No niin, helppo homma.

Nyt tähän päivään. Runko on tilattu, tai artesaanilta on varattu slotti marraskuulle. Kuulemma valmistus kestää pari viikkoa, joten varmaan joulukuulla pääsee kiinnittelemään osia.
Tällä hetkellä mieli on semmoinen, että fillariin tulee:
- Maantiepyörämäinen geo, matala bb, lyhyt chainstay ja maltilliset ohjauskulmat, mutta ehkä hieman normaalia vähemmän trailia
- Runko ja ehkä haarukkakin tulee olemaan Fillet Brazed ja ehkä hieman moderni ulkonäkö, joten pikkaisen sloupattu tt ja suorat haarukan putket???
- Niin ohutta putkea kuin mestari suostuu tekemään
- Mid Reach side pull jarrut, koska tulee siisti runko ilman ylimääräisiä ulokkeita - mudassa ei ole tarkoitus ajaa, eikä krossia
- Tämä rajoittanee maksimi rengaskoon noin 36-38 milliin, mutta just äsken kattelin tönärillä tallissa, että onhan se jo tosi leveä.
- Arko Bici tekee myös myös stemmin, joten pitää miettiä minkä haluaa, quill - 1 tuumanen 1 1/8 tuumanen, 31,8 vai 26 tanko jne...
- Campan osat. Ensin pyöri mielessä että vanha 10-record olis kiva, mutta osat on aika kiven alla eikä jaksa ädlätä netissä niiden perässä joten vois kokeilla 2x12 record.
- Juu ja lokarikiinnikkeet.

Mielelläni kuulen vinkkejä, mitä ei ainakaan kannata tehdä?

----------


## karjala67

En osaa sanoa kysymykseen, mutta se pitää todeta, että hyvin tottelee teräs tuota arcobicin seppää..

----------


## Arosusi

> - Mid Reach side pull jarrut, koska tulee siisti runko ilman ylimääräisiä ulokkeita - mudassa ei ole tarkoitus ajaa, eikä krossia
> - Tämä rajoittanee maksimi rengaskoon noin 36-38 milliin, mutta just äsken kattelin tönärillä tallissa, että onhan se jo tosi leveä.
> - Juu ja lokarikiinnikkeet.
> 
> Mielelläni kuulen vinkkejä, mitä ei ainakaan kannata tehdä?



Jos meinaat käyttää lokareita niin onnistuuko tuo jarru rengas kompo. 
Muistelisin että Stenu on asiasta kirjoittanut ja 38 mm ilman lokareita oli lähellä maximia.
Muuten pääperiaatteiltaan runko materiaalia lukuunottamatta kuin omasta pelikirjasta eli oikein hyvä!

----------


## Arosusi

^ Kun tarkemmin muistelen niin taisikin Stenun tapauksessa olla kyse mini-v jarruista.

----------


## stenu

Kiitos spekseistä r.a.i - vaikuttaa mielenkiintoiselta projektilta.

Mulla Gravaan mahtuisi lokarit hyvin 38-millisten Rene Hersejen kanssa ja menis varmaan vielä vähän korkeammankin renkaan kanssa. Jarrut on Paulin MiniMotot, joiden länget on muistaakseni 80 mm. Mid reach -maantiejarrujen kanssa ei mun käsityksen mukaan mahdu 38-millinen rengas lokarin kanssa, mutta voin olla väärässäkin. Ilman lokaria mahdollisesti menee. Long reach -jarruilla voi onnistua, mutta noissa kannattaa muistaa, että maantiejarrujen jarruteho heikkenee länkien pidentyessä.

----------


## r.a.i

^ joo, tuolla mid reach jarrulla voi tosiaan jäädä lokarimaksimirengas jopa reilusti alle 38 millin. Velo Orange Gran Cru taitaa luvata kait 44 millisen lokarin länkien alle, voi olla et rengas on max 32-33..Tää lokarihomma on kuitenkin vähän collateral damage tässä combossa, tarkoitus on kuiteski ajaa pääsääntöisesti ilman niitä. Harkitsen vielä et laitanko edes niitä kiinnikkeitä.. Mulla on pari sadekeli/rospuuttopyörää sitten erikseen.

Long reach jarruista mulla on sama käsitys, et jarruteho voi jo olla heikko - ei oo kokemusta. Roadissa mulla on hiilarivanteet ja hipokevennysjarrut, eikä oo kyllä ollu ongelmia koskaan.

----------


## stenu

Mä muuten miettisin vielä sitä haarukan rakennetta. Arko näyttää taivuttelevan jalkoja nätisti ja teräshaarukassa taivutukset kyllä puoltavat paikkansa. Taivutettujan jalkojen jousto tapahtuu ajo-ominaisuuksia ajatellen parempaan suuntaan, kun töyssyssä jouston aikaansaama etuakselin liike on enemmän ylä-alasuunnassa. Suorajalkaiset haarukat joustaa taivutettuja enemmän etu-takasuunnassa. Esimerkiksi nimismiehenkiharaa ajaessa vaikutus ajettavuuteen on sellainen, että eron huomaa.

----------


## r.a.i

^Totta, en ole tullut ajatelleeksi tuota. Jostain muistan lukeneeni, että suora haarukka olisi yhtä joustava kuin taivutettu, mutta tästä ei taida olla varsinaista dataa missään. Tuo Stelbel INOX haarukka on kyllä nätisti taivutettu, josta voisi ottaa mallia...

https://pic.useful.fi/1jnDsMKaa.jpg

Toinen kokonaisuus, joka miellyttää silmää on NAHBS  2018 kisan oman sarjansa voittanut Bishop, tästä tuo suoran haarukan idea..

https://pic.useful.fi/1Okl0kxav.jpg

Nuo Somalit näyttää kyllä aika siisteiltä, pitäisköhän harkita vaikka tonni aluvanteista on ihan liikaa.

----------


## LJL

> ...tilasin wheel-tec.nl:stä Duke Lucky Jack SLS Ultrat + 240 EXP:it, kera jarrulevyjen oli 1.600€ *ka-ching*. Projektin seuraavat vaiheet saa varmaan lukea voe bergele -topicista..



Noh, siinähän sitten kävi niin että monen viikon odottelun jälkeen ilmoittivat, että "BMC Red" -värisiä tarroja ei ole, ja haluanko odottaa vai tehdäänkö kiekot ilman tarroja. Koska tietenkin kosmetiikka ensin, niin sanoin että odotellaan tarroja. Siinä meni maasto-TdT sivu suun  :Irvistys:

----------


## stenu

^^ Jouston määrässä ei välttämättä olekaan eroa, mutta joustosuuntaan liittyvän eron takia taivutetun haarukan kanssa ajaminen on varmemman tuntuista joustosta huolimatta. Suunnilleen yhtä joustavan suoran keulan kanssa tulee välillä sellaisia oho-tilanteita, mitä taivutetun kanssa ei ole tullut. Koskee erityisesti teknisemmissä paikoissa ajamista ja krossikisoja, mutta esim. ne nimismiehenkiharat on hyvä gg-esimerkki, jossa eron huomaa.

Taivutetuilla jaloilla varustettu Columbus SL-putkinen teräshaarukka on ollut mun makuun ja mun ajoihin niin hyvä, että se on suurin syy siihen, miksi levarikelkkaan hyppääminen tuntuu tyhmältä gg-pyörän osalta. Vanhassa Gunnarissa olleen suunnilleen saman painoisen, suorajalkaisen Vicious Cyclesin teräshaarukan vaihdoin aikoinaan parin vuoden jälkeen kuituhaarukkaan. Vicious palvelee nykyään työmatka-Rollerissa.

----------


## r.a.i

^Uskon tuon, tää oli tosi hyvä kokemusvinkki! Tuo suora teräshaarukka oli kait Colnagon keksintö aikoinaan ja pahat kielet kertoo, että kustannussyistä.. Täytyy miettiä tuo kokonaisuus taivutetuille jaloille, saattaa vaikuttaa vaakaputken slouppauksee ja stemmivalintaan...

----------


## stenu

Haarukan jaloista sen verran vielä, että Columbuksen jalat ei ole kaikkein joustavimmat, kun niissä se kavennettu osa on suhteellisen lyhyt. Jos päädyt Crust-tyyppiseen, ohutputkiseen ja plaanaavaan runkoon, voisi vaikka Kaisein jalat olla piste i:n päälle.

https://www.renehersecycles.com/shop...l-fork-blades/

----------


## r.a.i

^Tää oli kans hyvä vinkki! Täytyy katsoa löytyykö Euroopasta toimittajaa tai sit tilaa suoraan tuolta Hersen kaupasta. Pitää kysyä voiko tuosta tehdä juottamalla haarukan vai tarvitseeko muhvit..

----------


## Pexxi

Miten te ootte toiminut teräsrungon kanssa jossa on vähän kulumaa ja ruostetta? Maalata en haluaisi niin olisiko putsaus ja vahaus/joku muu sopiva toimenpide? Takakolmion alaputkissa lähinnä.

----------


## TeekooVee

Pahoittelut heti alkuun kun en vastaa kysymykseesi. Mutta en vain näe mitään virittelyä maalauksen korvaamisen arvoiseksi.

Maalaus paras.

Rajoitetun alueen maalaus on halppoa kun tekee ympäröivän pyörän suojauksen vaan huolellisesti. Sit vaan sprayaa.

Jos kyseessä läikkiä/chippejä olen myös käyttänyt paikkamaalausta pensselillä.

https://tikkurila.fi/tuotteet/miranol Miranol sävytettynä mahd lähelle alkup sävyä

Nämä Kunkun Miranol paikkamaalit kestivät yli 20v eikä tullut ruoste alta läpi
(mustat läikät ympäri runkoa kun säästin € :-) )

----------


## Pexxi

Joo, maalaus kyllä varmaan paras ja järkevin. Pitääkin tarkemmin tutkailla vielä paljon on tarvetta, parempihan noi on suojata ettei pahene vaikka säilytyskin on aina sisällä. Toi Miranol voisi olla ihan hyvä vaihtoehto jos ja kun saa sävytettyäkin.

----------


## TeekooVee

250ml purkki Miranolia sävytettynä oli jotain 12€

----------


## Ohiampuja

Varastosta löytyy vanha virheetön 26" täpärirunko, jonka ainut puute on se rengaskoko. Ei mahdu 27.5" kumi taakse.

Ja kun nyt yli 10 vuotta on ajettu 29" kiekoilla, niin osaako sitä muilla edes ajaa. Ja siksi hiukan kiinnostaa että mitähän siitä tulisi, jos eteen laittaisi 27.5" tai 29" kiekon. Onko sellainen sekarengastus ihan hullu idea...

----------


## Tassu

On, näin sanoi mulle joitakin vuosia sitten sockterapyn ihminen kun asiaa itse pähkäilin. Varmaan perusteli kantaansa, muta enpä muista enää miten. Mutta...
Kulmathan siinä saattaapi vähän muuttua.
Ja lenkillä pitää olla mukana kahta kokoa sisureita.

----------


## cuppis

Olihan takavuosina 69-konsepti ainakin Trekillä. Kai se olisi jäänyt elämään jos olisi ollut hyvä ratkaisu. Ja se oli suunniteltu tuohon käyttöön.
Vanha 26"-runko ei ole suunniteltu tuollaiseen käyttöön joten geometria voi muuttua mielenkiintoiseksi. Mutta jos voi kokeilla ilman suuria investointeja niin miksipäs ei?

----------


## Esuli

https://bikepacking.com/bikes/robert...urly-baja-rig/

----------


## petev

Onhan niitä tänä päivänäkin 27,5/29 setuppeja, runko tosin suunniteltu tähän, mutta liekkö isoa eroa, jos esim. ollut joustokeula ja laittaa 27,5 jäykän keulan tilalle (tässä olikin täpäri, joten tuskin jäykkää keulaa laitetaan, mutta liekkö siltikään mahdoton ero). Tämä ollut itselläkin mielessä yhden vanhan 26 pyörän kanssa.
kyllä sen 26 sisurin saa laitettua tuohon isommalle vanteellekin, ei se niin tarkkaa noiden kanssa ole saataa mennä toisinkin päin, ainakin mp-hommissa sitä on tehty, pääsee pois korvesta kumminkin.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Jos se geo vaikka paranee? Eli vanha perinteinen jyrkkä 69 ohjauskulma hiukan loivenee? Tai siis loiveneehan se tietysti, mutta mitä muuta se tuo tullessaan? Lyhythän se on, 19" rungossa efektiivinen vaakaputki 600 mm...

----------


## uusitunnus

Aivan hyvin toimii, riippuu tosin täpäristä. Kaveri laittoi 26" Commencal metaan (oli se vihoviimeinen 26" metan malli ennen kuin siirryttiin isompaan rengaskokoon) 27,5" keulan ja etukiekon, joten rungon geometria oli jo niin moderni kuin 26" voi olla, olisiko ohjainkulma ollut jopa 66 vakiokokoonpanossa. Uudella keulalla keula- ja istuinkulma loivenivat ja keksiö nousi, mutta aivan hyvin kyseisellä pyörällä voi edelleenkin ajaa. On kuitenkin enduropyörä, niin alamäkiominaisuuksien parantaminen oli tässä se oleellisempi osa. Keskiön nousua ei kuulemma huomaa niin selvästi verrattuna loiventuneeseen keulaan ja parantuneisiin alamäkiominaisuuksiin. Tuolla pyörällä ajetaan muutenkin lähinnä endurotyyppistä ajoa tai bike parkeissa, niin loivenutnut satulakulma ei kovin kamala ole, senkin efektin voi minimoida suoralla satulatolpalla ja tökkäämällä satulan mahdollisimman eteen.

Projekti lähti siitä, että vanha 26" Sektor-keula vaati huoltoa, sitten vertaili oman keulansa laatua, uusien ja käytettyjen keulojen hintoja sekä täyshuollon hintaa. Päätyi myymään vanhan sektorin pois ja osti fillaritorilta uudesta pyörästä puretun 27,5" Yarin. Vanhan keulan myynti huomioiden rahaa ei mennyt paljoakan enempää kuin Sektorin huollattaminen, mutta uuden Yarin suorituskyky on paljon parempi kuin mitä kyseinen 7 vuotta vanha Sektor olisi huollettunakaan ollut. Alkuun ajeli hetken vanhalla etukiekolla, mutta hetken päästä tuli vastaan käytetty 27,5" keula halvalla.

----------


## nikkesi

Sitten kun on saanut pyörän valmiiksi ja kaikki osat kiinni voi vaihtaa rungon nykyaikaiseksi isommalla rengastilalla.

----------


## Ohiampuja

No kun se runko on tässä se juttu.

Olin vuosituhannen alussa mukana yhden pyörämerkin kehitystyössä, jonkinlaisen teknisen testaajan roolissa. Ja siinä yhteydessä tehtiin 2 kpl 19" testirunkoja, joista siis toinen on nyt minulla ja tietojeni mukaan se toinen on paalattu. Ja kun täpäri ei koskaan päätynyt tuotantoon, niin minulla on nyt aika harvinainen runko. Ja myös sen valmistuspiirustukset. Eli hävitykseen se runko ei koskaan päädy, koska tykkään säilyttää sen muistona niistä vuosista.   :Hymy:

----------


## uusitunnus

Eikö noin marginaalitapauksessa kannattaisi koettaa löytää mahdollisimman hyväkuntoiset aikakausikorrektit osat ja tehdä museopyörä?  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

> Olin vuosituhannen alussa mukana yhden pyörämerkin kehitystyössä, jonkinlaisen teknisen testaajan roolissa.



Toivottavasti kyseessä ei ollut Finnpower  :Hymy:  Ihan vaan kulkusiasi ajattelin.

----------


## Sambolo

Pistähän ohiampuja kuvaa tästä rungosta.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tuossa vanha kuva jonka koneelta löysin, otettu syksyllä 2010. Muistaakseni takajarrujetku on kiinni noilla nippareilla vaakaputkessa, kun en jaksanut alkaa sitä rungon sisään ujuttamaan.
Noilla osilla paino oli noin 12 kg. Oikein etuhaarukassa Polarin langaton mittari ja magneetti pinnoissa. Voi sitä aikaa.   :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

^ Hieno! Onko toi joku Polen esiaste?

----------


## KotooTöihin

Isompaa etukiekkoo ja saattaa ehkä joutua laittamaan pidemmän stemmin... Laittaisin ehkä 27,5+  eteen. 3" on suurinpiirtein samaa kokoa halkaisijaltaan, ku 2,4" kaksysi... 
Eli 27,5 keula, johon mahtuu joku ~ 2,5 -2,6 gummi... Jos olis varastoissa moisia ja varaa testeihin... Kokeilisin ehdottomasti.

----------


## Nickname

> 1983 teräsrunko projekti etenee



Tässä on kyllä hieno liukuväri tai sumuraja maalaus miksikä tätä nyt sanotaan, maalasitko itse ja millä välineillä?
Joko on kasaus menossa?

----------


## Iglumies

Enään ei puutu kun runko ja keula, toivottavasti ei enää huomenna.

----------


## kmw

^ nyt on mielenkiintoista

----------


## Iglumies

Tuollainen siitä kuoriutui, vieläkun saa jäykän keulan ja suoran tolpan, niin eiköhän se siitä.
11.7 kiloa näytti vaaka

----------


## Shimaani

Iso peukimio nuille räikeänmustille heijastintarroille  :Hymy:

----------


## KotooTöihin

Olen itse myöskin tuon mustan heijastimen ystävä... Päivällä huomaamaton ja pimeässä näkyy, tosin näkyy se keulalla oleva valokin

----------


## macci

tästä ensi kaudelle

----------


## Iglumies

Keula ja tolppa vaihdettu, säädöt kesken, mutta lupaavalta tuntuu.

----------


## MRe

^On se nätti. Mcarbonin heijastintarrat on kyllä ihan parasta.

----------


## Nickname

Kona Lava Domen seuraajaksi löytyi Kona Hahanna ja tästä nyt tulee se kaksi kiekkoinen maasturi/commutteri.  :Hymy: 

Jonkun edellisen omistajan jäljiltä pyörään oli vaihdettu taakse joku Mavic kiekko 10-pakalla ja poistettu muodikkaasti etuvaihtaja ja isompi eturatas, maastossa toki toimii noin mutta tiellä välit loppuu kesken, vaihdettu myös takavaihtajaksi Sram x5 + liipasin ja Maxxis 2,35" renkaat jotka kyllä jo loppuun ajettu.

Minun tekosia sitten on XLC 600mm retkitanko 27 asteen taivutuksella, Cuben nousukahvat, Bilteman polkimet, Lava Domesta siirretty Chargen Spoon satula, Dt Swiss 535 kiekot, SunRace 10v pakka ja Continental Contact speed 32mm renkaat.

Sramin X5 vaihtaja toimii ihan hyvin ja tykkään tuosta Sramin molemmat liipasimet peukalolla ideasta eli sillä mennään, varmaan myös kiekot jotka pyörässä oli ( Joku Mavic takana ja ilmeisesti alkuperäinen edessä ) menestyy leveillä renkailla.

Vielä pitäisi hankkia etuvaihtaja + liipasin tod.näk. Sram X5 niin on sitten kivasti samaa sarjaa edessä ja takana, eturattaat, lokarit mitkä käy molemmille renkaille, talveksi nastarenkaat ja kesäksi nappulat sekä jarrulänget menee uusiksi koska nykyisten kanssa ei voi käyttää lokareita.

Vähän taas tekemistä sadepäiville, ostettu muuten Leppäsen pyörästä jos joku tunnistaa, niin vielä on ajossa ja tulee myös olemaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

Tosta jotain

----------


## Oses

Alkoi tehdä mieli rakentaa ihan omanlainen pyörä. Olin jo ostamassa On-Onen Bootzipperiä, mutta se kauppa kariutui. Sitten netistä aloin vilkuilla Ritcheyn Ultraa, mutta siitä oli sinisenä L-koot loppu koko internetin laajuudelta. Nälkä kasvoi syödessä ja tulipa sitten Niner Sir 9 -runko hommattua. Siihen lisäksi on hyllyssä Ninerin carboniittikeula, jossa pitäisi olla tilaa jopa 29" 3" renkaalle. Runko on kyllä erittäin viimeistellyn oloinen, ja laatuvaikutelma kyllä välittyy. Vielä kun saisi tuon kasaan ja pääsisi vähän pahoinpitelemään kaunista pintaa. 

 Käyttötarkoitus tällaisella varmaan olisi tyyliin bikepacking / kevyt polkuräppäily / talviajelu / työmatka (jos sellaista koskaan enää tarvitsee tehdä). Ehkä junioria voisi Thulen kärreillä vedellä tuossa, tai sitten laittaa tarakan ja siihen lastenistuimen. Jos tulevaisuudessa tekee mieli ihan hurjastella poluilla, niin voi jonkun 120mm joustokeulan hommata.

Kunhan kämpän vesivahinkohässäkkä on ohi, niin pääsen asentelemaan. Ihmettelyä tässä varmaan riittää, kun en ennen ole omaa pyörää kokonaan itse rakentanut.

Seuraavaksi pitäisi valita osasarja, ja shimanon XT 12 speed olisi nyt melkein top1. Siinä kuulemma vaihteiden toiminta on jumalaisella tasolla, joten sen haluaisin kokea.

Kiekoiksi menee alkuun varmaankin vanhat 29" pois nurkista pyörimästä. Niihin renkaiksi ajatellut 2.25" Riddlerit. Tulevaisuudessa ehkä sitten joko kevyemmät 29"-kiekot, tai 27.5" plussakiekot.

----------


## LJL

> Tosta jotain



Kuukunan muna!! Mikä runko?

----------


## JackOja

> Kuukunan muna!! Mikä runko?



Fillaritorilta tarttui tuollainen... Yeti ASRc. Jos jotain rakentelisi... jämäosia löytyy sopivasti. Keula, jarrut ja jotain pientä tarttis hommata. Keula mielellään EI-boost kun on hiilarikiekot olemassa. Tarjonta niukkaa.

----------


## LJL

> Yeti ASRc



Great. Itsellähän meni vuosi saada rojekti valmiiksi, toivottavasti sulla vähemmän  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

> Niner Sir 9 -runko



Sattuuko sulla olemaan jotain punnitsemisvälinettä? Varovaisesti kiinnostelee, mitä tuommoinen nykyversion Sir painaa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Sattuuko sulla olemaan jotain punnitsemisvälinettä? Varovaisesti kiinnostelee, mitä tuommoinen nykyversion Sir painaa.



R2 on kuvannut sen vaakan päällä 2600 g.
https://r2-bike.com/NINER-Mountainbi...ue-orange-2020

----------


## Visqu

Tästä:




tuli nyt tämmöinen:




Ohjaamon säädöt on vielä hakusessa ja stemmi vaihtuu italialaiseen  :Hymy: 

Pari pisteosaa vielä puuttuu kun myyjäliike (CRC) ei osannut laittaa pienosat sisältävää pakettia rungon mukaan ja nyt sitä etsitään kissojen ja koirien kanssa.

Edit.
Kuvat korjattu, ehkä.

----------


## stenu

^ Onpa harvinaisen hieno tommosen estetiikan pyöräksi.





> R2 on kuvannut sen vaakan päällä 2600 g.
> https://r2-bike.com/NINER-Mountainbi...ue-orange-2020



Oho onpa tarkkaan speksattu kymmenyksen tarkkuudella tasasummaan. Mutta ei siis ole varsinaisesti kevyt edes teräsrungoksi. Kiitos.

----------


## Nickname

> ^ Onpa harvinaisen hieno tommosen estetiikan pyöräksi...



Ookko nää veleho  :Sekaisin:  kun minä en nää tuossa viestissä kuvia ollenkaan vai onko tämä jotain valikoitua informaatiota minkä näkee vain tarpeeksi kauan foorumilla olleet.

----------


## JackOja

Visqun kuvat Google-linkkejä, ei näy tännekään.

----------


## Visqu

Nyt pitäisi toimia, oli jäänyt julkinen linkki luomatta, jännä että hetken aikaa kuitenkin toimi.

----------


## kervelo

Komea de Rosa!

----------


## Oses

> ^ Onpa harvinaisen hieno tommosen estetiikan pyöräksi.
> 
> 
> 
> Oho onpa tarkkaan speksattu kymmenyksen tarkkuudella tasasummaan. Mutta ei siis ole varsinaisesti kevyt edes teräsrungoksi. Kiitos.



Jos kevyttä haluaa niin eihän terästä kannata harkita. Alumiini tai hiilikuitu vievät voiton. Samalla geolla kuin Sir9 löytyy myös Air9 alumiinisena, olettaisin että se on kevyempi. Keveys ei ole lähtökohtana tässä projektissa, mutta myönnän että onhan kevyempi kivempi. Olen myös excelissä pyöritellyt eri hintaluokan komponentit siten, että painot huomioidaan eri skenaarioissa.

 Maastoajoon speksatut rungot, joita olen viime aikoina katsellut, ovat olleet kaikki tuota 2.5+kg painoluokkaa. Ritchey Ultra on vissiin aivan saman painoinen kuin Sir9. Karate Monkey / On-One Bootzipper ovatkin jo varmaankin isommassa painoluokassa.

Jos jollain on heittää jotain kevyempää maastorunkoa, niin ihan mielenkiinnolla niitä katselen.

----------


## stenu

Joo sori ei ollut tarkoitettu mitenkään kritiiksi sinun projektillesi. Olen joskus katsellut Sir 9:iä itse ostohousut puolittain jalassa seuraajaksi nykyiselle, nyt täysjäykälle teräsmaasturille, jossa on vanhat standardit ja esimerkiksi moderniin joustokeulaan päivittäminen mahdotonta. Mutta painon lisäys on niin suuri, että se vähentää omaa kiinnostustani. Bike packing ym. käytössä reilun puolen kilon painoerolla ei ole varmaan merkitystä ja isomman kuorman kanssa tuhdimmat putket saattaa mahdollisesti tehdä jopa hyvää pyörän käyttäytymiselle, koska painavampi on yhtä kuin jäykempi.

Melko tasan 2 kg painaa siis 2010-luvun alussa hitsattu, OX Platinum -putkinen, m-kokoinen Gunnar Rockhound teräskaksysirunko, joka on jälkikäteen modattu sinkularungoksi Paragonin liukudropeilla. Alkuperäsillä dropeilla paino oli alle 2 kg. Ensimmäisen sukupolven Sir9 taisi olla suunnilleen samaa noin 2 kg luokkaa. Nyky-Rockhoundin painosta mulla ei tietoa ja jonkin verran ainakin ylikokoemäputki kasvattaa painoa luddiittistandardien runkoon verrattuna.

----------


## Aakoo

Liityn kuoroon, De Rosa on tosi hieno!

----------


## JackOja

^tarttis löytää 120(tai 130 menis myös) mm keula 15x100 EI-boost -akselilla.

----------


## Kanuuna

> ^tarttis löytää 120(tai 130 menis myös) mm keula 15x100 EI-boost -akselilla.



Noita oli RCZ:ssa tarjolla pari viikkoa takaperin. Kettua ja Rokkaria. Tarjoukset eivät ole enää tosin voimassa, joten turha sinne vilkuilla enää.

----------


## JackOja

^katoin mä sieltäkin. Miks tarjouksia ei ole silloin kun tarvii?

----------


## Visqu

Kiitos De Rosa -kehuista!
Väri on kyl huikea, olin melkolailla myyty kun nostin rungon paketista  :Nolous: 

Projekti alkoi jotenkin vahingossa ja sitten eskaloitui totaalisesti.
Olin mielenkiinnosta ostanut tämmöiset ja sitten piti saada jotain mihin laittaa ne kiinni..

----------


## JohannesP

Joko oot päässy testaan EEs Campan kahvojen kanssa? Jos sulla oli Tarmacissa Redin jarrut niin kiinnostaisi kuulla pientä vertailua näiden välillä.

Jossaki kohtaa pitäisi ostaa yksi uusi osasarja ja näillä näkymisen olisin Timeen ostamassa mekaanisen Recordin/SR ja nykyiset Red22 osat vanhaan pyörään. Timessä mulla on kans tällä hetkellä EE:t ja ei mitään negatiivistä sanottavaa ja mielellään nuo jättäisikin siihen ihan rahansäästösyistäkin. EE + Campa saanut tosin lukea jonkin verran kommenttia ei-niin-hyvästä jarrutuntumasta mitä EE:t antavat Sramin kanssa.  

Omaan makuun just täydellinen pyörä. Ihan hyvä ettei ole vielä ikinä päässyt hipelöimään EPS:ää niin ei tule houkutuksia moisista. Vaikka vähän sitä toivoisikin, että Campa toisi nopeasti 12sp Record EPS:n parin tonnin budjettiin...  :Hymy:

----------


## Visqu

> Joko oot päässy testaan EEs Campan kahvojen kanssa? Jos sulla oli Tarmacissa Redin jarrut niin kiinnostaisi kuulla pientä vertailua näiden välillä.
> 
> Jossaki kohtaa pitäisi ostaa yksi uusi osasarja ja näillä näkymisen olisin Timeen ostamassa mekaanisen Recordin/SR ja nykyiset Red22 osat vanhaan pyörään. Timessä mulla on kans tällä hetkellä EE:t ja ei mitään negatiivistä sanottavaa ja mielellään nuo jättäisikin siihen ihan rahansäästösyistäkin. EE + Campa saanut tosin lukea jonkin verran kommenttia ei-niin-hyvästä jarrutuntumasta mitä EE:t antavat Sramin kanssa.  
> 
> Omaan makuun just täydellinen pyörä. Ihan hyvä ettei ole vielä ikinä päässyt hipelöimään EPS:ää niin ei tule houkutuksia moisista. Vaikka vähän sitä toivoisikin, että Campa toisi nopeasti 12sp Record EPS:n parin tonnin budjettiin...



En oo valitettavasti vielä päässyt kokeilemaan sillä myyjäliike etsii edelleenkin pienosia, kuten esimerkiksi seat post clamppiä  :Irvistys: 
Tarmac on levyjarrullinen ja suuri salaisuus on että tää on ensimmäinen vannejarrullinen buildi mulle, siksi kai lähdinkin all out :P
Tai no, kunnostin 3v sitten faijan vanhan Motobecane Team Championin vm.82.

----------


## hemppa

Hieno on Pininfarina. Mitä vaaka näyttää?

----------


## JohannesP

Aivan, niinhän se olikin. Muistelin vannejarruiseksi. 

Jos Tarmacin jälkeen tuntuukin aneemiselta ottaa käyttöön vannejarrullinen pyörä ja laitat tämän lihoiksi niin oon kiinnostunut....  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Oses

> Joo sori ei ollut tarkoitettu mitenkään kritiiksi sinun projektillesi. Olen joskus katsellut Sir 9:iä itse ostohousut puolittain jalassa seuraajaksi nykyiselle, nyt täysjäykälle teräsmaasturille, jossa on vanhat standardit ja esimerkiksi moderniin joustokeulaan päivittäminen mahdotonta. Mutta painon lisäys on niin suuri, että se vähentää omaa kiinnostustani. Bike packing ym. käytössä reilun puolen kilon painoerolla ei ole varmaan merkitystä ja isomman kuorman kanssa tuhdimmat putket saattaa mahdollisesti tehdä jopa hyvää pyörän käyttäytymiselle, koska painavampi on yhtä kuin jäykempi.
> 
> Melko tasan 2 kg painaa siis 2010-luvun alussa hitsattu, OX Platinum -putkinen, m-kokoinen Gunnar Rockhound teräskaksysirunko, joka on jälkikäteen modattu sinkularungoksi Paragonin liukudropeilla. Alkuperäsillä dropeilla paino oli alle 2 kg. Ensimmäisen sukupolven Sir9 taisi olla suunnilleen samaa noin 2 kg luokkaa. Nyky-Rockhoundin painosta mulla ei tietoa ja jonkin verran ainakin ylikokoemäputki kasvattaa painoa luddiittistandardien runkoon verrattuna.



Hyvännäköinen täysjäykkä. 

Kai se nykyään menee niin, että jos kisataan ja pitää olla kevyttä, niin mennään sinne hiilikuidun puolelle. Nykyajan tukevammat ja painavammat teräsrungot eivät ole tarkoitettu kisaamiseen, niin painojen ei tarvitse kilpailla avaruusajan materiaalien kanssa.

Väliinputoajiksi taitaa sitten jäädä tosiaan ihmiset, jotka kaipaavat kevyempää terästä. Ellei lähde hankkimaan käsintehtyä customia.

----------


## Visqu

> Hieno on Pininfarina. Mitä vaaka näyttää?



7.04kg ilman polkimia.





> Aivan, niinhän se olikin. Muistelin vannejarruiseksi. 
> 
> Jos Tarmacin jälkeen tuntuukin aneemiselta ottaa käyttöön vannejarrullinen pyörä ja laitat tämän lihoiksi niin oon kiinnostunut....



Pistetään korvan taa  :Hymy: 

Varusteiden kierto on historiallisesti ollut aika tiuhaa mulla, katsotaan kauanko tää pysyy.
Tarmac vaikuttaa kyllä niin hyvältä että se on nyt sellainen koko homman kivijalka.

----------


## Iglumies

> Iso peukimio nuille räikeänmustille heijastintarroille



Niitä tuli vähän lisää

----------


## TheMiklu

> ^tarttis löytää 120(tai 130 menis myös) mm keula 15x100 EI-boost -akselilla.



Enkö nyt käsitä jotain mutta eikös maailman helpoin homma ole muuttaa 100mm napa 110mm keulalle sopivaksi? Boost-konversio kitti = 2x 5mm prikat ja levyjarrulle (CL tai 6 bolt) korokepalikka. Painoa tulee mutama gramma toki lisää mutta se on se kompromissi.

----------


## JackOja

^juu se tullee olemaan ratkaisu loppujen lopuksi. Mutta mitä vähemmän adaptereita fillarissa on sen parempi. Ne 5 mm prikat sitäpaitsi hukkuu jonnekin sammalikkoon kun vetää akselin pois. Enkä liimaa.

Yhdelle pajalle tein ehdotuksen pienestä puuhastelusta parempien adapterien tekemiseksi, mutta ei tainnut olla kiinnostusta. Pitäisi ehkä Uskoa vaivata taas.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Mitkä navat sulla on? MRP:n Better Boost Adapter on toiminut hienosti DTSwissin etunavan kanssa jo pitkään.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Mitkä navat sulla on? MRP:n Better Boost Adapter on toiminut hienosti DTSwissin etunavan kanssa jo pitkään.



Kuinka ne pelaa center lockien kanssa? 6 pulttisessa se on helpompi toteuttaa.

----------


## JackOja

> Mitkä navat sulla on? MRP:n Better Boost Adapter on toiminut hienosti DTSwissin etunavan kanssa jo pitkään.



Valitettavasti Mavic QRM+. Ei löydy omaa tuohon vaan pitäisi käyttää yleismallista.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Nuo CL-boost adapterit on kehnoja, niissä kun pitäisi siirtää jarrusatulaa.

Kuinkahan onnistuis jos ensin laittasi Shimanon tavallisen CL/6-pultti adapterin ja siihen päälle sitten tuollaisen 6-pulttisen boost-adapterin?

----------


## TheMiklu

> Nuo CL-boost adapterit on kehnoja, niissä kun pitäisi siirtää jarrusatulaa.



Ite suosittelisin Now8 CL boosti adapteria ja ajaisin menemään. Paremmin ja helpommin tuo toimii kuin 6 pulttisen adapteri pitkien ruuvien kera.

https://r2-bike.com/NOW8-Conversion-...k-15x110-Boost

----------


## Ohiampuja

No kiitos. Tuo olikin heti fiksumpi keksintö.

Mutta on nuo adapterit aina pieni riski. Ainakaan DT vakiona tullut CL adapteri ei pitänyt levyjä kireällä. Sitten kun osti kunnon CL levyt niin ongelmat loppui.

----------


## Nickname

> Niitä tuli vähän lisää



Aika hieno, mistä hommasit tuota mustaa heijastinteippiä?

----------


## Iglumies

Itsellä työperäistä, mutta  eiköhän sitä vähän joka teippipajasta löydy.

----------


## Visqu

Kevensin De Rosaa, osat maksoivat 35€.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Oikeastaan ei ois ollu nyt aikaa/paikkaa uusille projekteille mutta ei voinu skipata runkoa ku kaveri mainitti että tää jää joutilaaksi raudan tieltä. Eli Ragley Mmmbop. Jännä nähä mitä tästä tulee.

Lähetetty Mobira Citymanista Tapatalkilla

----------


## JohannesP

> Kevensin De Rosaa, osat maksoivat 35€.



Kannattaa olla tarkkana, että nuo uudet clampit koskettaa satulankiskoja tasaisesti. Varsinkin kuitukiskojen kanssa saa olla varovainen, kun painuvat kuidun sisään melko herkästi jos tulee vähän huonossa kulmassa. Kevyeksi tota ei ainakaan ole suunniteltu. 

Itse mietin vastaavaa pientä päivitystä joku aika sit ja laitoin kuvien kera Darimolle viestiä jos loop systeemi toimisi ei-Darimon tolpassa, jossa toimintaidea kuitenkin sama. Olisin pitänyt käyttää rungon omaa tolppaa ja cradlea. Itse Damio vastasi ettei tuu todennäköisesti toimiin, kun lateral forcet muuttuu. Höh. Vaihtoehtona olisi ollut kokonaan custom tolppa, mutta jopa Damio totesi ettei siinä ole rahallisesti ideaa vs painonsäästö.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Visqu

> Kannattaa olla tarkkana, että nuo uudet clampit koskettaa satulankiskoja tasaisesti. Varsinkin kuitukiskojen kanssa saa olla varovainen, kun painuvat kuidun sisään melko herkästi jos tulee vähän huonossa kulmassa. Kevyeksi tota ei ainakaan ole suunniteltu. 
> 
> Itse mietin vastaavaa pientä päivitystä joku aika sit ja laitoin kuvien kera Darimolle viestiä jos loop systeemi toimisi ei-Darimon tolpassa, jossa toimintaidea kuitenkin sama. Olisin pitänyt käyttää rungon omaa tolppaa ja cradlea. Itse Damio vastasi ettei tuu todennäköisesti toimiin, kun lateral forcet muuttuu. Höh. Vaihtoehtona olisi ollut kokonaan custom tolppa, mutta jopa Damio totesi ettei siinä ole rahallisesti ideaa vs painonsäästö.



Joo, täytyy kiristää harkiten. Noissa on onneksi kosketuspinta ajettu sivuprofiililtakin pyöristetyksi, eli periaatteessa vastaa sellaisia sylinterimallisia yokeja mitä esim. juuri Darimo käyttää T2-tolpassa.
Yoket on Schmolke TLO tolppaan kuuluvat.

Harmillisesti De Rosan cradle on halkaisijaltaan 28mm, Darimo ja Schmolke käyttävät 27.2mm joten ne ei toimi tuossa.
Laitoin kuitenkin Smud Carbonille viestiä että vieläkö tekee bisnestä, häneltä saa muutamassa eri koossa ja 28mm on yksi vaihtoehdoista.

Lähdin myös Tarmacin osalta WW-linjalle ja tilasin Darimon tolpan. Laskeskelin että järkevillä valinnoilla olisi mahdollista pudottaa 250-300g, hieman riippuen ohjaamovalinnasta.
Tällä hetkellä tanko on jo aika kevyt, 3T Superergo Ltd 175g, mutta aerotankoa tekisi pitkästä aikaa mieli ja se tietää painonnousua.

Katsotaan mitä talvi tuo tullessaan, Tarmacin lähtöpaino Favero Assioma-wattipolkimilla on nyt 7.0kg

----------


## MRe

Laitetaanpas nyt kuvat viimeisistä päivityksistä fättiin:
45NRTH VanHelgat alle


Wattimittari


Ja valot

----------


## harald

Hieno. Venttiilit kohdallaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Pexi

MRe: on tyylikäs kone! 

Täällä Ranskassa alkoi taas totaalinen lockdown, joten ulkona pyöräily ei ole sallittua, mutta onneksi ihmismieli keksii vastapainoksi kaikenlaista rassaamista: vanhasta rungosta saa hienon (makuasia toki!) traineripyörän parin päivän hiomisen ja maalausrupeaman jälkeen. Candy cyan blue:

----------


## MRe

^Hieno väri.

----------


## Firlefanz

> ^Hieno väri.



Henkilökohtaisesti olisin ehkä mieluummin ajanut sen sallitun tunnin kilometrin pätkää edestakaisin, mutta pakko myöntää että tulos on hieno.

----------


## JackOja

Pystytin eilen kasauspajan olkkariin. 



Alunperin oli kolme vaihtoehtoa uudeksi muovitäpäriksi (vaikka olisin oikeastaan halunnut pysyä niistä erossa), mutta kaupat ovat myyneet ei-oota jo kuukausia vaikka kyttäillyt. Sattui kuitenkin olemaan kaikenlaista ylijäämäpalikkaa (tolppaa, satulaa, stongaa, hiilarikiekkoa, renkaita ym) säätämön laarissa ja sopivasti tuli vastaan kiinnostava runko fillaritorilla niin asia ratkesi kuin itsestään. Muutaman palikan joutui ostamaan. Jospa tuosta nyt sitten yrittäisi tehdä loppuelämän täysjuuston.

Muuten sitten melko helppoa peruskamaa... 1x12 X01-vaihteet (gripparilla tietty!), XTR-jarrut, Rokpoksin SiD. Boost-haarukka tuli lopulta valittua, laitetaan fakin' prikat sitten.

Saamari kun noi gripit on pikkusen väärän väriset, taitaa lähteä torillle. Lisäksi pitää harkita jättääkö keulan stealth-tarroille vai laittaako SlikGraphicsin värimätsäävät, hmmm.

----------


## LJL

^ Nyt tuli kyllä niska kipeäksi. Siitäkin huolimatta nokkahuilusoolot tulille! Kaksi havaintoa A) otitko XTR:n jarrut B) sinisen eri värisävyt menevät alustavasti asteikolla Parktoolin huoltoteline - kirjan "Glaciers and landscape" selkämys - Yeti

----------


## Pexi

Tämä "raadosta traineripyöräksi"-projekti valmistui ajokuntoon. Ajoin varovaisen muutaman kilometrin testilenkin ulkosalla juuri ennen hämärää ja totesin, että kyllä kaikki oikeastikin toimii. Sen jälkeen takakiekko irti ja nyt niin kiiltävä vanha kone kiinnitettin Eliten Suitoon, jossa 45 minuuttia rauhallisen puoleista ajoa, edelleen kaikki toimii. 

Vuosia hylättynä lojunut runko sai seurakseen täydellisen 11S SuperReiska setin vuodelta 2009-2010. Monet komponentitkin kaipasivat maalia tai lakkaa ennen kasausta, tanko ja etuvaihtaja (-siirtäjä) olivat melko huonossa hapessa, mutta nyt ne ei juuri uutta häpeä. Kaiken kaikkiaan tämä oli halpa päähänpisto: uudet kaapelit ja tankoteipit, erilaisia maaleja ja 2K lakkaa, hiomatarvikkeita. Jäi varmaankin alle 200 euron postikuluineen. Aikaa paloi PALJON ja käsillä tekemisen riemua syntyi sivutuotteena.

Olin jo tyystin ehtinyt unohtaa, kuinka hienon tuntuiset nuo Campan kahvat on ja kuinka hienosti vanha SuperReiska vaihtaa, aivan luksusta. Samoin olin unohtanut kuinka paljon voimaa tarvitaan länkijarruilla jarruttamiseen. Vanteissa ja 10 vuotta kovettuneissa jarrupaloissakin oli ehkä pesuainejäämiä tai asennusmönjiä, ensimmäinen jarrutus oli vähintäinkin "mielenkiintoinen". Punnittu elopaino noilla ankkurin painoisilla (yli 1.8 kg) "siirtovanteilla" ja 25 mm Contin GP4000:lla on huvittavan pieni 7.3 kiloa - tosin tämä ei ehkä ole kovin tärkeä feature traineripyörässä.

----------


## hakpas

^Hieno tuli!

----------


## MRe

Hieno on. Aero-osat pääsee traineripyörässä oikeuksiinsa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Firlefanz

> Hieno on. Aero-osat pääsee traineripyörässä oikeuksiinsa



Minkäs sille mahtaa jos ei satu muunlaisia osia laatikossa olemaan! Vähän vakavammin: kovin paljon en ole trainerilla ajanut enkä pitkää trainerilenkkiä vielä ensimmäistäkään, mutta minullekin on tullut jo selväksi että traineripyörässä on jos mahdollista vieläkin tärkeämpää se että osat toimivat moitteetta (eli kuten sanotaan kuin ajatus), mahdollistavat mukavan ajoasennon jossa myös saa itsestään tehot irti (ja kernaasti useamman kuin yhden) ja sen lisäksi näyttävät niin hyviltä että se yksinään tuottaa tiettyä mielihyvää ja viime kädessä jopa motivoi ajamaan treenin.

PS Kuvia katsellessani jäin kuitenkin kaipaamaan jotain: runkotekstejä! Liika on liikaa, mutta liian vähän on liian vähän. Jonkin nimen - joko oikean tai keksityn (kunhan se ei ole "Pexivelo") - voisi runkoon maalata sapluunan avulla tai vaikkapa laitaa jostain jääneet siirtokuvatarrat, jos semmoiset sattuisi löytymään.

----------


## Pexi

Kiitokset positiivisista kommenteista! Tuosta "aerotangosta" on itse asiassa ihan oikeaa iloa trainerissa: se tarjoaa mukavan flätin ja leveän pinnan kämmenille sekä "nousuotteella" että ylämutkassa ennen kahvoja. Mutta jarrukaapelien survominen tangon sisälle oli hikinen homma, vaati asennuskaljan.

Rungon teksteistä: parit erikokoiset Dedacciai tarrat/tekstisabluunat minulla oli laatikossa valmiina, mutta jätin lopulta ne pienetkin kokonaan laittamatta. Jälkikäteen lakan päälle niitä ei voi laittaa, sellainen olisi törkeä sacrilege oman työn jäljen arvostukselle.

Runko tosiaan on mallia Dedacciai Scuro RS.

----------


## Pohje

Tällainen oli viimeisin projekti: 



PAHOITTELUT ENSIMMÄISTEN MINUUTTIEN PAHASTA LED-VALOJEN VILKUNNASTA..

Videon jälkeen kaulaputki lyhennetty oikeaan mittaan ja satulaa nostettu lisää. Vispilät vaihtuu vielä joihinkin tukevampiin polkimiin.
 

Liika into kostautui pitkän odotuksen jälkeen ja huomasin vasta asennuksen jälkeen, että vanteiden ja renkaiden tekstit eivät osuneet kohdilleen tässä projektin vaiheessa.

----------


## Pohje

Sitä aikaisempi projekti oli tällainen: 




Tuon jälkeen satula vaihtunut kolmeen kertaan, ohjainkannatin kahteen kertaan, renkaat kertaalleen ja polkimet kertaalleen. 
Kohta uskaltaa jo lyhentää kaulaputken oikeaan mittaan....     


Sitä aikaisempi projekti oli läskipyörän 3d-mallintaminen ja piirustukset kaverin kanssa ja runkojen teettäminen kuvan mukaan.  Sitten kasaus, mutta silloin ei ollut videokameraa.

----------


## PunainenTäysjoustoFatbike

Välillä projektia mihin ei uppoa montaa tonnia rahaa:

----------


## Nickname

^ Jaahas  :Leveä hymy:   Taitaa tulla vähän takapainoinen, vaatineen jonkinmoisen keulimaraudan.

Mutta mikä on tuo ylemmässä rungon satulaputkessa oleva linkku?  En ole tuommoista mummiksessa nähnyt.

----------


## kervelo

> Mutta mikä on tuo ylemmässä rungon satulaputkessa oleva linkku?  En ole tuommoista mummiksessa nähnyt.



Taitaa olla ihan vaan kahva, joka helpottaa pyörän kantamista. Noita oli joissain pyörissä kauan sitten.

----------


## PunainenTäysjoustoFatbike

> Taitaa olla ihan vaan kahva, joka helpottaa pyörän kantamista. Noita oli joissain pyörissä kauan sitten.



Se on juurikin tämä.

Takapainoisuuden välttämäsiseksi täytyy jotain tehdä. En ole vielä päättänyt mitä. Ehkä jatkan takahaarukkaa. Jatkan ensin tuon haarukan ohjainputken, että näkee runkojen tarkan linjan.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Salmiakin muotoinen takahaarukan jatke ja siihen telipyörästö.

----------


## Nickname

> Salmiakin muotoinen takahaarukan jatke ja siihen telipyörästö.



Ja vielä teliveto.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Voiskohan sen vedon hoitaa telaketjulla?

----------


## Nickname

Telaketju renkaiden päälle? Varmasti voi mutta mahtaa olla raskas polkea ja mistä löytää noin kapean telan?

Rullaavuus aika nolla telaketjulla, mutta kunto kasvaisi :Vink:

----------


## Qilty

> Välillä projektia mihin ei uppoa montaa tonnia rahaa:



Ei ainakaan suoraan. Lääkkeinä ja sidetarpeina sitten myöhemmin

----------


## Jokkepappa

Tämmönen projekti lähtee ens viikolla liikkeelle kun osat saapuvat. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## stumpe

^ite pohtinu samaa runkoa. Punnitsitko pelkän rungon? Kuinka paljon rengastilaa takana?

----------


## Jokkepappa

> ^ite pohtinu samaa runkoa. Punnitsitko pelkän rungon? Kuinka paljon rengastilaa takana?



Henkilövaa'alla kokeilin ilman ja rungon kanssa niin 4.3kg (hissitolppa, clamp, dropuot/akseli, hissitolpan kaapeli ja vipu ja head headsetin muhvit paikallaan. 

Valmistaja ilmoittanut 2.850 M/L rungolle. 



Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jukahia

Minun Bardino 2 koko L oli runkona muistaakseni siinä 3.6Kg ( En kyll tarkkaan muista ja että oliko akselin hilut kiinni vai ei.. ) Mutta sopiva runko on isolle Enskapyörälle kaveriksi, niin ei sitten tule mitään valheellista kuvaa kevyestä fillarista kun molemmat fillarit on alkaen 14 kg  :Cool: 

Rengastila: 
29" koossa lupaavat 2.6" mutta on siinä ja siinä että mahtuuko oikeasti/oikea 2.6". Maxxis DHR 2.4" i34mm vanteella on jo liki mutta joku Forecaster 2.6" sopinee. Schwalben 2,6" on tiukilla. 
27,5 " plussat menee kaikki, i45mm kiekolla WTB 3" sopii nätisti, niinkuin kaikki muutkin.. esim. 3" NobbyNickki jne.

----------


## Jokkepappa

Tilasin agarron taakse 29" 2.6 toivotaan että mahtuu elämään. Tulee myös enska pyörän kaveriksi. Enemmän lenkki pyöräksi

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Nordest on runkona hieno ja varmasti lopputulemakin. Näissä räädimmissä jäykkiksissä on vaan sitä jotain.

----------


## Jokkepappa

> Nordest on runkona hieno ja varmasti lopputulemakin. Näissä räädimmissä jäykkiksissä on vaan sitä jotain.



Joo omaan silmään tuo osuu kyllä. Teräs on vaan hieno. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## lai

Työkaveri vei rautaromua romulavalle, ja sanoi että siellä on romujen seassa retkipyörä. Onneksi kävin katsomassa, ja varastin maailman nopeimmalla sukelluksella projektin. Ilmaa renkaisiin ja jopa tuubit piti ilmaa. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## travelleroftime

Aika massiivinen runko. Ja hieno, tietenkin.

----------


## Jokkepappa

Osaa alkaa tippumaan pikku hiljaa. Keula vielä uupuu.

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jokkepappa

Tuli tänään niputettua pyörä kasaan. 

Osalistaa
Runko: Nordest Bardino M/L
Keula: Rockshox lyrik 160
Kiekot: Hunt 29
Jarrut: Shimano Deore 4 mäntää 
Liipasin: 12s XT
Vaihtaja: 12s Slx
Kammet: 12s Deore 170mm 
Renkaat: (F) Vittoria martello 2.6 (R) Vittoria agarro 2.6

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## stumpe

Hyvältä näyttää. Paljonko jää tilaa agarron kanssa?

Edit. Arvostelun mukaan koko vastaa lähemmäs 2.4.

----------


## Jokkepappa

Joo vähän yllätyin ettei ole niin pallot kuin ajattelin. No ei haittaa voi heittää hyvin nämä myös täpärin alle. 

Paino epävirallisessa henkilö vaaka punnituksessa 14.7kg ilman polkimia.  

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## stumpe

Kiitos kuvasta. Liikaa ei näytä tilaa olevan.

----------


## Jokkepappa

> Kiitos kuvasta. Liikaa ei näytä tilaa olevan.



Juu riittävästi kuitenkin. 2.8 en lähtis kyllä tarjoon. Eikä semmoselle kyllä ole edes tarvetta. Jopa tuo 2.6 kuulostaa isolta kun ajelee muuten 2.35-2.4 renkailla. 

Muutama pikku juttu pitää varmaan vielä muokata kun koeajot vedetty. Keulan kaulaputki jäi varmaan liian pitkäksi, hissitolpan kaapeli liian pitkä ja etujarruletku ehkä liian pitkä, sitä en edes lyhentänyt kun otin paketista. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## macci

Ylimääräisen etuhaarukan hyötykäyttöä, Ribble-Propel!
satula varmaan vielä vaihtunee ennen maantiekautta ja Ultegran lyhyemmät kammet. Etuvaihtaja joutanee pois

----------


## PunainenTäysjoustoFatbike

> Välillä projektia mihin ei uppoa montaa tonnia rahaa:




Semmonen siitä nyt tuli.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

^ Huikeen näkönen peli. Siinä riittää porukalla ihmeteltävää, kun tööttää tolla kahville paikalliselle torille.

----------


## HarrY61

Joo, ja ku ajat sopivan rotvallin tai maasto möykyn yli niin siinä kans porukalla pokerissa pitelemistä ku toi keskellä oleva "jarru" nappaa kiinni maahan...pysähtyy ku seinään.

----------


## Kuminauha

Tää pitäs kyl lähettää Sam Pilgrim:lle "koeajoon"  :Hymy: 

Komee laitos kyllä.

----------


## hapan korppu

Löytyisikö täältä neuvoa ja vinkkejä...

Mulla on vuoden 2016 Specialized Secteur Sport Disc suurin piirtein tällaisilla komponenteilla varustettuna...

Työmatkapyöräilyn ja satunnaisemman kevyen retkipyöräilyn luonne tulee nyt muuttumaan siten, että työmatkan pituudeksi tulee 25km suunta entisen alle kympin sijasta ja työmatkan varrelle tulee myös pieni pätkä soraa, joten se asettanee pyörällekin päivitystarpeita.. Renkaiden päivittäminen soraa kestäviksi on ihan ensimmäinen toimenpide, mutta olisiko arvon palstalaisilla hyviä vinkkejä, mitä muuta kyseiseen pyörään kannattaisi päivittää/vaihtaa, kun satulassa tulee vietettyä tästedes huomattavasti pidempi aika? Oman työmatkapyöräily rajoittuu sulanmaan aikaan, eli talvella en pyöräile, mutta puolet vuodesta aktiivisesti ja satunnaisia lenkkejä työmatkapyöräilyn päälle. Vuosittainen kilometrimäärä pyörän selässä asettunee jonnekin 4000-5000km välille.

Pyörää en ole halukas vaihtamaan, mutta tähän nykyiseen voisin kyllä uhrata joitakin satasia osien päivittämiseksi, jos sillä saa merkittävää hyötyä käytettävyyden ja ajomukavuuden parantamiseksi? Mutta mistä lähteä liikkeelle ja mitä osia hankkia? Vanha - varmaan vieläkin paikkansapitävä - neuvo on päivittää liikkuvaa osaa, kiekot, kammet jne.. mutta mitä muuta? Pyörän alkuperäiset/nykyiset komponentit eivät mitään huippulaatua ole, pikemminkin päinvastoin, mutta kuitenkin toimivaa kamaa. Antakaa vinkkejä, mistä kannattaisi aloittaa ja mitä osia suosittelette, kun allekirjoittaneella ei ole kovin syvällistä ymmärrystä näistä ja se vähäinenkin ymmärrys enemmän maastopuolelta.

----------


## Aakoo

^Henkkoht vaihtaisin ne renkaat, ja jos satulassa on valittamista niin sitten sen sopivaksi. Pyörän hintaluokka huomioiden ei tosiaan kovinkaan monen satasen remonttia kannata alkaa tekemään, osasarjat kuitenkin kustantavat +600€ eikä niitä taida juuri nyt mistään saadakaan. Ehkä tubeless kiekot voi laittaa jos oikein haluaa hifistellä, ja sopivaan hintaan löytää moiset.

----------


## hapan korppu

> ^Henkkoht vaihtaisin ne renkaat, ja jos satulassa on valittamista niin sitten sen sopivaksi. Pyörän hintaluokka huomioiden ei tosiaan kovinkaan monen satasen remonttia kannata alkaa tekemään, osasarjat kuitenkin kustantavat +600€ eikä niitä taida juuri nyt mistään saadakaan. Ehkä tubeless kiekot voi laittaa jos oikein haluaa hifistellä, ja sopivaan hintaan löytää moiset.



Kiitti Aakoo vastauksesta... unohtui mainita, että noita renkaita lukuunottamatta millään päivityksellä ei ole mikään tulenpalava kiire, kun kaikki kuitenkin toimii.. Jos tarjoushintaisia tuotteita sattuisi löytymään - tai käytettynä - niin aina parempi...

Uusi satula on hankintalistalla, aivan ehdottomasti. Siltä osin vinkkejä otetaan vastaan jostain hyväksihavaitusta penkistä kuitenkin kohtuurahalla (lue; suurinpiirtein satasen luokka voisi vielä kustantaa...)

Noita tubeless kiekkoja olen vakavasti harkinnut ja niistä varmaan saisi ihan konkreettistakin hyötyä, mutta olisiko heittää vinkkejä esimerkin omaisesti jostain käyttööni ja pyörääni järkevistä (hinta-laatu) tubeless-kiekoista, joita voisi alkaa katselemaan?

Samoin olisin kysynyt neuvoa järkevänhintaisen hiilari satulatolpan ja uusien pedaalien hankintaan? Tolpan osalta olen lukenut, että hiilikuitu toisi kenties käyttömukavuutta... Painolla ei näillä mun välinehankinnoilla ole niin suurta arvoa, kun kuskista pystyy keventämään - helposti - koko pyörän verran painoa :-)
Miten uusien poljinten kanssa... mitä suosituksia sillä saralla? 

Kannattaako uhrata rahaa tai edes ajatuksia keskiön ja kammen vaihdon suuntaan?

Saatavuus tietenkin on mitä on tähän maailmanaikaan, mutta leikitään  nyt ajatuksella...

----------


## Mohkku

Jos pyörän ajettavuus tuntuu hyvältä, vaihtaisin renkaiden lisäksi (sekin tarve riippuu nykyisistä renkaista) vain ne osat, jotka toimii huonosti tai tuntuu epämukavilta. Osat sinänsä on ihan kohtuuluokkaa ja mitään mullistavaa parannusta niiden vaihdolla tuskin saa aikaan.

----------


## Mohkku

Varusteista tietysti lokaria yms. kannattaa miettiä, ellei sellaisia ole.

----------


## Aakoo

> Uusi satula on hankintalistalla, aivan ehdottomasti. Siltä osin vinkkejä otetaan vastaan jostain hyväksihavaitusta penkistä kuitenkin kohtuurahalla (lue; suurinpiirtein satasen luokka voisi vielä kustantaa...)



Satulat ovat niin perskohtaisia asioita, että vaikea antaa tähän vinkkiä. Itse pidän Selle Italia SLR:stä, mutta ei se välttämättä sovi sinulle lainkaan.  





> Noita tubeless kiekkoja olen vakavasti harkinnut ja niistä varmaan saisi ihan konkreettistakin hyötyä, mutta olisiko heittää vinkkejä esimerkin omaisesti jostain käyttööni ja pyörääni järkevistä (hinta-laatu) tubeless-kiekoista, joita voisi alkaa katselemaan?



Jotkut tuollaiset voisivat olla sopivat: https://www.bike-components.de/en/Fu...-Model-p59167/. Mutta näitä on monia vaihtoehtoja, katso vain että akselit on sopivat tai konvertoitavissa sopiviksi. Jos nykyiset levyt on 6 pultti -mallia, tarvitset niille adapterit. 





> Samoin olisin kysynyt neuvoa järkevänhintaisen hiilari satulatolpan ja uusien pedaalien hankintaan? Tolpan osalta olen lukenut, että hiilikuitu toisi kenties käyttömukavuutta... Painolla ei näillä mun välinehankinnoilla ole niin suurta arvoa, kun kuskista pystyy keventämään - helposti - koko pyörän verran painoa :-)
> Miten uusien poljinten kanssa... mitä suosituksia sillä saralla?



Jos haluat lukkopolkimet, niin joku Shimanon SPD malli, PD-M520/PD-M530 lienee aika varma valinta. Satulatolpan vaihdolla ei juurikaan merkitystä mukavuuteen, jos laitat leveämmän renkaat ellei sitten ota kunnolla "joustavaa" tolppaa. 





> Kannattaako uhrata rahaa tai edes ajatuksia keskiön ja kammen vaihdon suuntaan?



Jos niissä nykyisissä ei ole mitään vikaa, niin näiden vaihtamisella ei ole juurikaan vaikutusta tuohon käyttöön.

Jos haluat alkaa enemmän speksaamaan, niin suosittelen avaamaan sille oman viestiketjun.

----------


## hapan korppu

> Jos pyörän ajettavuus tuntuu hyvältä, vaihtaisin renkaiden lisäksi (sekin tarve riippuu nykyisistä renkaista) vain ne osat, jotka toimii huonosti tai tuntuu epämukavilta. Osat sinänsä on ihan kohtuuluokkaa ja mitään mullistavaa parannusta niiden vaihdolla tuskin saa aikaan.



Satula menee vaihtoon.. Siinä samalla "vaivalla" voisi vaihtaa myös tolpan, mikäli tuolla hiilikuituisella saisi lisättyä hieman käyttömukavuutta, kuten jotkut tälläkin palstalla ovat kirjoitelleet? Samoin uudet pedaalit ovat joka tapauksessa hankintalistalla, kuten myös kengät.. Kenkien osalta hakusessa sellaiset, joilla pystyy myös kävelemään, eli menee enemmän tuonne maastopuolen pyöräkenkien suuntaan, kenties?

----------


## hapan korppu

> Jos haluat alkaa enemmän speksaamaan, niin suosittelen avaamaan sille oman viestiketjun.



Kiitoksia hyvistä kommenteista... ei ole tarvetta alkaa enempää speksaamaan.. Näillä pääsee jo hyvin alkuun.. Toki mielelläni kuuntelen kokeneempien neuvoja, jos jollakulla tulee vielä jotain hyvää vinkkiä mieleen?

----------


## TERU

Yksi ehdotus kun katsoin pyörän voimansiirtoa, tiivistä vältyksiä niin ajo on miellyttävämpää, etenkin jos ajat tasaisilla teillä tuon työmatkan, nuo välitykset sopivat alpeille.

----------


## Mohkku

26-maasturista rakentamani droppitankomaasturi tms. hybridi koki ongelmia, kun en saanut 3xSoran kahvoja, etuvaihtajaa ja maastokampia juttelemaan keskenään. Nyt kuitenkin rakensin toisen 3x-pyörän ja kun toisen otsikon alla sattui eteen Rove, jossa on maantietanko + maastokammet, koin ahaa-elämyksen. Siispä pyörä ylös, kammet irti, pikkuratas paikoilleen ja 3 mm leveämpi keskiö myös (pikkuratas vaati sen verran tilaa). Vaihtaja pikkurattaalle käsin, vaijeri kiinni, hienosäätöä jonkin verran ruuveilla ja näin minulla onkin Soran vivut, Soran etuvaihtaja, Alivion kammet 26-36-44 ratastuksella täydessä toiminnassa!

Pahoittelut kaikille, jotka tuon ongelman ratkaisuun/ihmettelyyn turhaan osallistuitte. Nämä on asioita, joissa ei aina tajua, mitä onkaan tullut joskus tehdyksi. Toisaalta olenhan raivurin teränkin laittanut väärin päin, viilannut, ihmetellyt, miksi ei pure ja viilannut lisää. Kunnes... olen joutunut opettelemaan olemaan tyytyväinen siitä, että ongelma ratkesi sen sijaan, että kiroan tekemääni virhettä.

Nyt kun vaihdoin sileät ja liukkaat, sinänsä laadukkaan oloiset, mutta korkeintaan Jopon olemukseen soveltuvat polkimet kunnollisiin lukottomiin maastopyörän polkimiin, on lähinnä ongelmia pysyä nahoissaan. Niin hauska on tuo pyörä helpohkoilla maastopoluilla. Enää puuttuu maastokäyttöön soveltuvat renkaat. Sileät katurenkaat on turhan liukkaat heti, kun pohja vähänkin pehmenee. Panaracerin Cometia ei saa enää mistään, Gravelkingiäkään ei tunnu mustana löytyvän (Foxcompista saisi ruskeana), mutta Contilla olisi Racekingin budjettiversio koossa 26x2,0 saatavilla. Painoa 100 g liikaa, joten jos parempi versio koossa 26x2,2 mahtuu, se olisi lähes täydellinen. Vähän tiheämpi kuvio olisi ehkä mukavampi, kun asfaltillakin tulee ajettua.

----------


## TERU

Ilo kuulla lopulta onnistuneen, pyörä on älyttömän yksinkertainen laite, mutta äärimmäisen monimutkainen, kun siihen tahtoo perehtyä vähänkään syvemmin. Tämän palstan ulkopuolelta ei liioin löydy tuota tahtoa, kun yrittää jotain pientä keskustelua saada livenä, niin katseet kääntyvät pian muualle. Eipä siitä voi jatkaa. Täällä sentään näistä keskustellaan ja voi osallistua olipa oma kalusto satasten tai kymppitonnin luokkaa.

----------


## Jokkepappa

> Tämmönen projekti lähtee ens viikolla liikkeelle kun osat saapuvat. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Tuli tänään käytyä virallisella puntarilla tän kanssa. Pulska on poika 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## petev

Tulipa annettua vanhalle teräsrunkoiselle pyörälle uusi elämä, runko tuli hommattua 1979, ollut 35 vuotta varastossa.

Tulipa aikamoinen, kerää kaikki vanhat romut tallista kokoonpano ????

1x10 vaihteet, 11-36 maastopakka, Deoren vaihtaja, Gevenalle kahvat, droppitanko

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1fWM...w?usp=drivesdk

----------


## r.a.i

^ Hieno on! Minkä kokonen rengas menee?

----------


## Masto

Laitetaan nyt omastakin projektista alotus kuva. Pari pikku juttua viä puuttuu, tolppa mietinnässä muut tilattu. Paljastetaan runko sit Heinäkuussa kuhan saapuu tuolta eteläisemmästä euroopasta  :Sarkastinen: 
Keula ja kiekot ollu edellisessä pyörässä, kiekot itse kasattu CarbonCycles kehillä DtSwiss  350 navoilla. Tanko ja stemmi tulee olemaan NewMenin valmistamat. Rungon mukana tulossa CaneCreek hedsetti ja Ride Alpha ketjuohjuri.



Niin se kuva eihän se suostunut tänne lisääntyyn joten jatkan harjotuksia ja kuva tulee kun tulee.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## petev

Nyt on 32 GK, hyvin tilaa. 44 kokeilin nii sei ei ihan mahtunut, jote ehkä 40mm vois olla ihan maksimi.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Tulipa annettua vanhalle teräsrunkoiselle pyörälle uusi elämä, runko tuli hommattua 1979...



Kivan näköinen projekti.  :Hymy:

----------


## BB Holland

Eihän tämä uusi projekti ole mutta Motolite-jarrujen takia syntyy aina yhden illan projekti kun vaihtaa kiekkoja varsinkin kiekkokokoa. Ellei ole kahta mekaanikkoa, silloin sujuu helposti. Takapakan kanssa oli kanssa äheltämistä kun kasasin sen usean pakan jämistä, mutta näyttäis toimivan. Colnagon kakkoskiekot sopivat yllättävän hyvin tähän. Ajotuntuma ja ajoasento myös yllättävän samanlainen EPS:ään verrattuna, noin pikaisesti. On ollut tusinasta pyörästäni ykkösenä myyntilistalla, mutta olen tosi tyytyväinen ettei ole tullut myytyä. Uudet kiekot on jälleen tekeillä, ja tuohon menisi varmana vähintään 35mm eteen ja 32mm taakse, ja silloin melkein puhutaan jo Geestä (...se joku ihme....)

Nyt on lyhyt stemmi jyrkällä nousulla, sen kuin kääntäisi toisin päin niin aika messevä ajoasento olisi. Kippurasarvilla ehkä maailmanennätys ottaisko sormet renkaaseen? Sunn Vertik -97
Sunn Vertik -97

----------


## BB Holland

^ Sen verran pitää korjata, että onhan toi Vertikki tosi paljon kovempi ajaa kuin Colnago, joka on aivan herkku. Joka kerta yllättyy, kun lähtee ajamaan. Sitä en kyllä heti pysty sanomaan, onko tuo haarukka terästä vai alumiinia. Irrotettuna voisin tietää. Mutta tosiaan eteen menis varmaan 38mm ja taakse 35mm. Mutta kovuus on aika lailla alumiinipyörän luokkaa noilla spekseillä.

----------


## TERU

Magneetilla voi testata purkamatta. Alumiiniin ei tartu.

----------


## NikHa

> Magneetilla voi testata purkamatta. Alumiiniin ei tartu.



Aivan pomminvarma konsti ei ole tuokaan, osaan teräslaaduistakaan ei magneetti tartu.

Lähetetty minun SM-A202F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ohiampuja

Meniköhän se niin että austeniittisiin teräksiin se ei tartu, mutta martensiittisiin ja ferriitisiin teräksiin se tarttuu. Nuo ovat teräksen  hilarakenteita, joita tuli opiskeltua 30 vuotta sitten.   :Hymy:

----------


## mpk

> Meniköhän se niin että austeniittisiin teräksiin se ei tartu, mutta martensiittisiin ja ferriitisiin  
> teräksiin se tarttuu. Nuo ovat teräksen  hilarakenteita, joita tuli opiskeltua 30 vuotta sitten.



Meni se niin.  :Hymy:  


--
Enimmäkseen vain istun, ja tuijotan papereita. Ja yritän selvittää, onko missään mitään järkeä. Yleensä ei ole. - Michael Kosterlitz

----------


## EnduroSenior

Tuolta löytyy fotoja, millaiseksi musta 2019 Canyon Sender muuttui kevyessä syyshuollossa... :Vink: 
Runko on siis käsityönä lehtikullattu, kaikki tekstit ja kuviot maalattu siveltimellä vapaalla kädellä ja tulihan tuohon puuhattua ja hommattua aika paljon kaikkea pientä yksityiskohtaa.

https://fi-fi.facebook.com/Canyon.FI/

----------


## BB Holland

Terästähän tuo em. haarukka ol magneetin mukaan. Olisin muuten ajatellut alumiiniseksi, mutta se tuntui taipuvan......

----------


## Jsavilaa

Vaihteeksi semmosta projektia jota en ois ikinä uskonut itselle tekeväni. Teräksinen hardcorefatbike Runteli Mörri. Jahka runko tulee lakkaukselta, pääsee niputtamaan.

Lähetetty Mobira Cityman laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## fiber

Onko suosituksia rungon maalareista pk-seudulla? Alla oleva (tämänhetkinen ajatus) on suht simppeli: kahta väriä plus tarroja.

----------


## EnduroSenior

^Nyt kun tuli itsekin yhdisteltyä old school -käsityötä nykyaikaan tuon Senior Specialin kanssa, niin mitäs jos tarrojen sijaan koko komeus olisikin maalattu ja pensselöity käsityönä...? Tuli vaan mieleen noista mallikuvan rungon etuosassa näkyvistä koukeroista, että esim. Platuart Vantaalta pystyisi toteuttamaan kaikki tekstit ja kuviot siveltimellä lähes tarrojen tarkkuudella.

----------


## fiber

Jep, mietin itsekin maalaamista - varsinkin tulostetun sapluunan/sabloonan kanssa olisi helppokin maalata. Kaupparekisterin mukaan Platuartin toiminta on lakannut :/

----------


## EnduroSenior

> Jep, mietin itsekin maalaamista - varsinkin tulostetun sapluunan/sabloonan kanssa olisi helppokin maalata. Kaupparekisterin mukaan Platuartin toiminta on lakannut :/



Hmm, no ehkä Facebookin tai esim. Kustom Kulture Show -linkkien kautta löytyy yhteystietoja Platulle / Marcolle...

----------


## fiber

Kiitos, täytyypä kaivella!

----------


## frp

Vedä tuohon tekstit sellaisella kromimaalilla.

----------


## MPU

Täältä voisi löytyä vastaus joten kysytäänpäs: miten menee tullaus Kiinasta tilatun rungon kohdalla? Soitin Tullin neuvontaa, mutta siellä täti vaan mutuili polkumyyntitullin ja siitä vapautuksen suhteen. Koskeeko tuo polkumyyntitulli yksityishenkilöitä? Alle 299 kpl per kuukausi oli määränä mainittu, pelkkä runko ei ole osittain valmis pyörä, maalattu/lakattu runko on mainittu polkumyyntitullin vapautuslistalla mutta Tulli itse pelottelee useammassa postauksella pyörän tai sen osien polkumyyntitullilla.

----------


## frp

Jos sieltä vähänkään sopiva nimike löytyy, jossa ei ole liikatulleja, niin ihmettelen suuresti, jos joku tullissa alkaa asiaan puuttumaan, kun tullaat sillä nimikkeellä.

----------


## premier

Ei tuu polkumyyntitullia, jos on omaan käyttöön.

----------


## PunainenTäysjoustoFatbike

Fätin runko tuli -18 talvella kiinan pojalta.  Normaali tullaus jostain polkupyörän osasta, en muista oliko tarkempaa erittelyä mikä osa ja paketin arvosta n. 28% maahantuontivero ja alv yhteensä.
Kannattaa sopia myyjän kanssa, että merkkaa alemman arvon kuin oikeasti pakettiin.

----------


## frp

Jotkut kiinapuljut merkkaa alemman arvon, vaikka pyytää nimenomaan oikeaa arvoa...

----------


## PatilZ

> Onko suosituksia rungon maalareista pk-seudulla? Alla oleva (tämänhetkinen ajatus) on suht simppeli: kahta väriä plus tarroja.





Tässä casessa jed-bikes korjasi rungon ja maalasi haluamaani väriin. 

Yksi mahdollisuus siis tuokin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BB Holland

Projektit ovat valitettavasti lähteneet laukalle. Perussyynä se, että Colnage Dream ei mennyt ihan putkeen. Sen oli tarkoitus toteuttaa teräsrunkohaaveeni, mutta sattuneesta syystä se ei ole mahdollista. Noin kolmen pyöräprojektin lisäksi tekeillä noin neljät kiekot. 

Colnago Dream 2002 

Niinpä aloin tähyillä Scott Boulderin suuntaan, mutta tuli vastaan  mielenkiintoisempaa. Tuntemattoman valmistajan hiilarikompaktit olin jo kerinnyt tilata Boulderia varten. Ritcheyn SuperLogic ja Brooksin satula oli varattu Dreamille, mutta ovat  käytössä myös Team Racingille. Nelikanttikeskiö ja tolppasovite ovat vielä matkalla. Vähän arvelutti mitä tästä tulee, mutta vaikuttaa juuri siltä mitä halusin. Pari senttiä korkeampi keskiö kuin Colnagoissa, muuten yllättävän maantiemaiselta vaikuttaa. Reach on pitkä. Kesän aikana nämä valmistuvat. Kamat on sinänsä kaikki hankittu. Tähän menee 40-42mm renkaat eteen ja taakse. Tune King Kong ym. Luonnossa etu- ja takavanne ovat jokseenkin samanvärisiä, samoin runko ja haarukka.

Scott Team Racing 1992

----------


## Lare

Tässä ensi  valmistunut projekti. Ns bikesin Clash jr. Runkoon piti sopia 26kiekot. Ei menny. Kasasin silti 24 kiekoilla ja myin pois. Osat parista eri pyörästä.

Lähetetty minun SM-G973F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Lare

Tässä seuraavaksi valmistunut. Lähtötilanne oli mustavalkoinen Gary Fisher. Keula, jarrut, kammet, keskiö, tanko ja stemmi ylläolevaan Clashiin. Uusi keula Ftorilta, kammet facesta, eturatas kiinasta. Satula, tanko ja stemmi edellistä pyörästä. Vaakaputkesta poistin vaijereiden vanhat viennit, takahaarukan vienteihin mä porasin reiät kaapelille. Keskiö piti hoonauttaa auki. Hiekkapuhallus ja maalaus Taximolta. Lopuksi uudet liimattavat vaijeripidekkeet paikalleen ja osat kiinni.

Lähetetty minun SM-G973F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## zeeku

Olen kasaamassa pyörää osista ensimmäistä kertaa. Tarkoitus olisi rakentaa "pomminkestävä" retkipyörä pidemmille matkoille ja reiluhkon kuorman kanssa. Budjetti joustava ~3k€. Osien saatavuus näyttää olevan tällä hetkellä vähän heikkoa, mutta olen suunnitellut seuraavaa settiä (osittain saatavuuden mukaan):  


Runko: Salsa Marrakesh 2021 (Ehkä Disc Trucker? Muitakin vaihtoehtoja toki olisi.)Headset:  Chris King NoThreadSetKeskiö: Shimano Deore XT BB-MT800 Hollowtech II (muita vaihtoehtoja?)Etuvaihtaja: Shimano Deore XT Trekking FD-T8000-H 3xTakavaihtaja: Shimano Deore XT RD-M786-SGS 10xKammet:  Shimano Deore Trekking XT FC-T8000 48/36/26 3x10Rataspakka: Shimano Deore XT CS-M771-10 11-36 (tai joku halvempi, kestävyydessä ei liene suurta eroa)Ketju: KMC X10Vaihdevivut: Shimano Dura-Ace SL-BS79 (tällaiset sattui löytymään nurkista) 


Jarrut: Avid BB7 RoadJarrukahvat: Tektro RL520 


Etukiekko:
SON 28 Hub Dynamo  32hMavic A719 32hpinnat ja nippelit *?*  Takakiekko:
Shimano Deore XT FH-M756-A 36h (muita vaihtoehtoja?)Mavic A719 36hpinnat ja nippelit *?*  Renkaat: Schwalbe Marathon Plus Performance 37mm 


Satulaputki: *?*Stemmi: *?*Satula: Brooks B17Tanko: Salsa Cowchipper 


Takatavarateline: Tubus Logo Classic (löytyy valmiiksi, mutta saako Marrakeshiin kunnolla muuta kuin Salsan omat tarakat - jotain tällaista olen kuullut?)Etutavarateline: Tubus Tara LowriderLokasuojat: SKS Bluemels 53mm (ehkä liian leveät?) 

Tuleeko voimansiirrossa yhteensopivuusongelmia? Tämän mukaan https://bike.bikegremlin.com/1278/bi...compatibility/ Dura-ace vivut eivät toimisi 10v maastovehkeiden kanssa, mutta 9v-systeemin kanssa kylläkin, jolloin voimansiirto vaihtuisi ehkä näihin: 

Keskiö: Shimano Tiagra BB-RS500Etuvaihtaja:  Shimano Sora FD-R3030Takavaihtaja: Shimano Deore RD-M591-SGSKammet:  Shimano Sora FC-R3030 48/36/26Rataspakka: Shimano CS-HG400-9 12-36Ketju: KMC X9 
  tai sitten pitäisi keksiä jostain jokin muu 3x10 systeemi.

Miltä näyttää kokonaisuudessaan? Parannusehdotuksia? Näillä spekseillä jää aika paljon budjetista yli, mutta turhaanpa sitä väkisin tuhlaa.

----------


## MatkaMies

> Tuleeko voimansiirrossa yhteensopivuusongelmia? Tämän mukaan https://bike.bikegremlin.com/1278/bi...compatibility/ Dura-ace vivut eivät toimisi 10v maastovehkeiden kanssa, mutta 9v-systeemin kanssa kylläkin, jolloin voimansiirto vaihtuisi ehkä näihin: 
> 
> Keskiö: Shimano Tiagra BB-RS500Etuvaihtaja:  Shimano Sora FD-R3030Takavaihtaja: Shimano Deore RD-M591-SGSKammet:  Shimano Sora FC-R3030 48/36/26Rataspakka: Shimano CS-HG400-9 12-36Ketju: KMC X9
>   tai sitten pitäisi keksiä jostain jokin muu 3x10 systeemi.



Hyvän tuntuinen retkipyöräprojekti. 

Shimanon 10-vaihteisessa maastovaihtajassa on tosiaan erilainen kaapeliveto kuin maantie- ja vanhemmissa maastovaihtajissa. Voimansiirrosta ei kuitenkaan tarvitse vaihtaa kuin takavaihtaja johonkin 9-vaihteiseen. Muut osat toimivat kyllä hyvin yhteen, ja käytössä on edelleen 10 vaihdetta.

----------


## BB Holland

> Hyvän tuntuinen retkipyöräprojekti. 
> 
> Shimanon 10-vaihteisessa maastovaihtajassa on tosiaan erilainen kaapeliveto kuin maantie- ja vanhemmissa maastovaihtajissa. Voimansiirrosta ei kuitenkaan tarvitse vaihtaa kuin takavaihtaja johonkin 9-vaihteiseen. Muut osat toimivat kyllä hyvin yhteen, ja käytössä on edelleen 10 vaihdetta.



Tarkoitat 9-maantievaihtajaa?

----------


## MatkaMies

> Tarkoitat 9-maantievaihtajaa?



9-maastovaihtaja käy, kuten myös 9- tai 10-maantievaihtaja.

----------


## BB Holland

> 9-maastovaihtaja käy, kuten myös 9- tai 10-maantievaihtaja.



Aika jänskää että nuo ysiin tai kymppiin on noin yhteensopivia. Nykyisin pitää olla jopa samaa groupsettiä hyvin pitkälti ainakin Campagnololla. 12-sarjan etuvaihtajakin toimii epävarmasti 11-sarjassa.
Eli  nuo vivut Shimano Dura-Ace SL-BS79 lienee 10-sarjaa.

----------


## Plus

Tästä pyöräprojektista olikin joskus jo tässä topicissa, mutta viestit hävisivät sivuston kaatuessa. Nyt joka tapauksessa valmis, ja lisää juttua Festka sivuilla.

----------


## Firlefanz

Se joka tämän nähtyään ja linkatun tekstin luettuaan ja kuvat katseltuaan ei tunne tarvetta nousta seisomaan ja ruveta taputtamaan ainakin viideksi minuutiksi ei ymmärrä pyöristä ja niiden hienoudesta yhtään mitään!

----------


## Pyörä Äijä

Nyt on hieno!

----------


## duris

Joo. Melkoinen projekti! Hiljaseksi vetää

----------


## Aakoo

Älyttömän hieno tarina ja fillari!

----------


## F. Kotlerburg



----------


## Sotanorsu666

Hieno Festka ja tarina sen takana.

----------


## Plus

Kiitos aplodeista!

Kyllähän sitä pääsisi helpommalla ja halvemmalla jos vaan ostaisi sen pyörän valmiina kaupasta, mutta tykkään että on joku erikoisempi projekti aina päällä tai ainakin mielen perukoilla muhimassa. Nyt on kyllä pajatso tyhjennetty sillä tavalla, että en enää tiedä mitä sitä seuraavaksi. Paitsi ehkä kakkoskiekot tuohon jossain vaiheessa. Kevyemmät akselit, expander ja top cap tuli jo vaihdettua. Ekarin jarrukahvat olisi myös kiva korvata hiilikuidusta ja kevlarista tehdyillä, kukahan osaisi sellaiset laminoida?

----------


## tchegge_

Oletan sit näkeväni fiilistelyketjussa kunnon ilmalentoa keltaisen talon hypyn kohdalta. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## marco1

> Kiitos aplodeista!
> 
> Kyllähän sitä pääsisi helpommalla ja halvemmalla jos vaan ostaisi sen pyörän valmiina kaupasta, mutta tykkään että on joku erikoisempi projekti aina päällä tai ainakin mielen perukoilla muhimassa. Nyt on kyllä pajatso tyhjennetty sillä tavalla, että en enää tiedä mitä sitä seuraavaksi. Paitsi ehkä kakkoskiekot tuohon jossain vaiheessa. Kevyemmät akselit, expander ja top cap tuli jo vaihdettua. Ekarin jarrukahvat olisi myös kiva korvata hiilikuidusta ja kevlarista tehdyillä, kukahan osaisi sellaiset laminoida?



Valtavan hieno projekti mutta puuttuu vielä kalapuikkoviikset ja enemmän nakkikypärää muistuttava päähine  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> Kiitos aplodeista!



Seuraavan kerran kun poljet tuota mökkimatkalla vastaan teen u-käännöksen ja tarkastelen lähemmin. Mahtavan oloinen laite!

----------


## nte

Odotan kuvia Ouninpohjasta

Upea!

----------


## Teemu H

Aivan älyttömän upea pyörä ja tarina. Melkein itselläkin tulee tippa silmäkulmaan tuota pyörää ja rallin B-ryhmää fiilistellessä, chapeau!
Tosin itse olin leikeissä aina Ari Vatanen, enkä Hannu Mikkola  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Hienosti on Festka toteutettu yksityiskohtia myöden.

----------


## justus6969

> Se joka tämän nähtyään ja linkatun tekstin luettuaan ja kuvat katseltuaan ei tunne tarvetta nousta seisomaan ja ruveta taputtamaan ainakin viideksi minuutiksi ei ymmärrä pyöristä ja niiden hienoudesta yhtään mitään!



+1

----------


## Plus

> Aivan älyttömän upea pyörä ja tarina. Melkein itselläkin tulee tippa silmäkulmaan tuota pyörää ja rallin B-ryhmää fiilistellessä, chapeau!
> Tosin itse olin leikeissä aina Ari Vatanen, enkä Hannu Mikkola



Pitkään oli itseltä unohduksissa koko B-ryhmä, mutta kiitos YouTuben, lapsuusmuistot kyllä ovat palautuneet mieleen. Kylmät väreet on menneet monesti katsellessa suttuisia VHS:ltä ripattuja matskuja epävireisine syntikkaintroineen...

----------


## PatilZ

Festka!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ohiampuja

Olipas hieno tarina hienon pyörän takana !

----------


## misopa

B-ryhmää on myös Assos käyttänyt tuotepakkauksissa fiilistä nostattamaan heidän off-road mallistossaan.



Ps. Tuo Lancia S4 oli ehkä härskein noista B-ryhmäläisistä. Audissa tosin makeimmat soundit.

----------


## kauris

Pahaa offaria tulossa. Mutta aivan upea pyörä Plussalla.

Itsellä Delta S4 se suurin suosikki ja Audi aivan kintereillä. Kaikki muutkin sen ajan pelit toki myös.
Audin ostatin itselleni nimpparilahjaksi viime kesänä legon muodossa.
Lancia taas tuli yks päivä piirrettyä pojan seurana kun hän väritteli pokemoneja tai vastaavia.

----------


## Jwh80

Todella hieno pyörä Plussalla! 

Oon jo jonkin aikaa pyöritellyt mielessä tuunata ja tehdä pyörästä ns omaa silmää miellyttävä DIY hengessä. Homma alkoi rungon etsimisellä ja loppujen lopuksi DIY projektiksi valikoitui Radonin Black Sin hiilari runko jossa oli pientä vauriota, mutta kumminkin korjattu ja mun tehtäväksi jäi korjaus kohdan siistiminen. Homma lähti käyntiin "pienellä" vesihionnalla. Eli kaikki maalit pois pinnasta ja tässä yksilössä sitä maalia riitti joita olikin parhaimmillaan 9 kerrosta.  Kuvat ennen ja jälkeen hionnan.

Lähetetty minun Mi 9T Pro laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jwh80

Hionnan jälkeen pintaan pohjamaalit ja pohjamaaliksi valikoitui harmaa 2k spray epoksi pohjamaali. Primeria sai laittaa kaksi kerrosta ja hionta kerrosten välissä. Primeroinnin jälkeen oli vuorossa teksti/ logo pohjat ja tähän olin suunnitellut sen hopeiseksi. Tekstit ja logo DIY hengessä DC FIX vinyyli tarrasta. DC FIX ei ollu kovin hyvä valita, koska liima reagoi jonkin verran maalin kanssa. Hopea on muuten 1K väripigmenttiä. Parveke muuttui väliaikaiseksi DIY maalauskammioksi. 

Lähetetty minun Mi 9T Pro laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jwh80

Tarrojen jälkeen vuorossa oli pohjaväri ja tässä sen virkaa toimitti Deeb Black musta 1K väripigmentti. Maalaus yli tarrojen kahteen kertaan. Mustan jälkeen vuorossa oli jälleen hopea joka toimii tässä projektissa efekti pohjana varsinaiselle candy värille. 

Lähetetty minun Mi 9T Pro laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jwh80

Candy värinä tässä on candy gold ja mustaa väriä vasten valo muuttaa mustan kullaksi riippuen katselu kulmasta. 

Lähetetty minun Mi 9T Pro laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jwh80

Tarrat poistettu ja seuraavana työ aiheena lakkaus. Lakkana käytin 2K kirkas lakkaa Tarroista jäi pieni määrä liimaa hopean pintaan, mutta ei onneksi irrottanut maalia. 

Nyt lakkaus tehty ja seuraavaksi osien speksausta ko runkoon. Melko tyytyväinen kilikali pullo DIY projektiin ja nyt sai just sellasen, kuin itse halusi  Vähän joutui näkemään vaivaa, mutta kai se oli vaivan arvoista 

Lähetetty minun Mi 9T Pro laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kauris

Aivan mielettömän hieno! Todella ihailtava ja onnistunut maalausprojekti.

----------


## Jwh80

Kiitos kehuista! Yllätyin itse myös miten hyvää jälkeä spray maaleilla voi saada. Tietenkin tulokseen vaikuttaa paljon käyttötarkoitukseen soveltuvat maalit.

----------


## hemppa

Hienoa jälkeä. Sopiiko kysyä millasia maaleja tarkalleen käytit ja mikä oli budjetti?

----------


## Jwh80

Ostin kaikki tarvittavat maalit automaaleihin erikoistuneesta liikkestä joka sekoitti toiveiden mukaan maalit. Pohjamaalina käytin 2k epoksipohjamaalia, pintaväri ja efektivärinä liuotinpohjainen 1k syvä musta ja hopea (hopeassa 50/50 karkeaa ja hienoa kidettä). Kulta candy on myös 1k liuotinpohjainen. Pinnan viimeistelyyn käytin 2k kirkaslakkaa. Budjetti oli noin 150€ ja tässä tapauksessa se ylittyi noin 15%. Jos olisin pärjänny vain yksillä spray kanuilla pohjissa ja viimeistelyssä, niin kustannukset olisi ollu noin 54€ pienemmät. Tähän kustannuksiin ei ole laskettu hionta tarvikkeita, suojaus tarvikkeita eikä rasvanpoistajaa jotka löytyi jo ennestään allekirjoittaneelta.

----------


## Jwh80

Voin pistää yv:nä halukkaille tietoa ostopaikasta ja spray brändeistä. Hyviä spray ja ruiskumaalaus ohjeita rungon maalaukseen löytyy etoe YouTube kanavasta joita käytin tässä projektissa. Etoe:n kanavalla spray perus värinä käytettiin akryyli maalia, mutta automaali liikkeessä ei suositellut sitä käytettäväksi. Jos olisin investoinut acryyli maaleihin käytettyjen maalien sijaan, olisi päästy kustannuksissa alle 100€

----------


## Ohiampuja

Miten 2K maali tehdään spray-pulloon? Kuinka pitkään se on käytettävissä?

----------


## Jukka K

> Miten 2K maali tehdään spray-pulloon? Kuinka pitkään se on käytettävissä?



Mun käyttämissä ollut pohjassa painonappi. Napista painamalla kovete vapautuu maalin sekaan. Vuorokauden säilyy sekoitettuna 

Lähetetty minun moto g(8) power laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jwh80

> Mun käyttämissä ollut pohjassa painonappi. Napista painamalla kovete vapautuu maalin sekaan. Vuorokauden säilyy sekoitettuna 
> 
> Lähetetty minun moto g(8) power laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Jukka K:n mainitsemalla tavalla. 2k spray purkin pohjassa on eräänlainen venttiili jota spray kannun korkissa olevalla napilla painaessa se kovete vapautuu pulloon. Lakka mitä mä käytin on käytettävissä 48h/20°C

----------


## Jwh80

Kuvassa 2k lakkapullon pohjasta ja vieressä nappi millä painetaan tuota pohjassa olevaa "venttiiliä". Maalejakin on saatavilla 2k versioina. Oon yhden rungon maalannu täysin akryyli pohjaisilla 1k pullolla (primeri, maali ja lakka). Akryyli lakalla kesti kuivaa kuukausia ennen, kuin pystyi kasaamaan mitään runkoon. Ton 2k lakan kanssa pystyisi varmana kasaamaan jo muutaman päivän päästä lakkauksesta. Mä otin rungon sisälle jo alle vuorokauden päästä maalaamisesta ja lakkapinta tuntui jo silloin tosi kovalta. 

Lähetetty minun Mi 9T Pro laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## e150330

Piti jo talvella laittaa tänne mutta unohtui...

Rakas 2012 Felt F4:ni sai uudet vaatteet, eikä mitä tahansa; Värisävy ensimmäisestä autostani, jossa sama 1980 juhlamallin erikoissävy, kuka arvaa?

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1NyT...ew?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1NyP...ew?usp=sharing

Kyllä, kuvat otettu vasten kaikkia etikettisääntöjä, anteeksi jo etukäteen.

----------


## e150330

Maalit maksoivat ~70e, tilasin netistä:

-epoksipohjamaali
-metalliväri
-2k kirkaslakka (juuri tuo sama systeemi kuin aiempana)

Suurin työmäärä tui vanhojen lakkojen/maalien hiomisesta, aloitin rouvisti käsihiomakoneella, sitten 600, 800 ja 1500 vesihiomapaperilla. Pohajmaalin välissä kevyt hionta vielä 2000:lla. Vaikein osuus oli itseasiassa lakkaus, tuossa käyttämässäni 2k lakassa mainittiin käyttöajaksi 5h, joten kovin pitkiä aikoja ei auttanut lakan antaa kuivua.

Tarrat laitoin lakan alle.

----------


## BB Holland

Nyt on vanhoi romui tulossa. Scottin Team Racing on tainnut aina olla haaveenani, joten kun saksalainen suostui sellaisen lähettämään Suomeen keksin heti osoitteen Helsinki Finland,Germany jolla sain sen oitis napattua Buy It Now -toiminnolla. Eikä hintakaan ollut kuin puolet Ritcheyn SuperLogic-tolpasta, jollainen siihen tuli hankittua. Nyt puhutaan rungosta ilman keulaa. Retrobikessa olen nähnyt alkuperäiseen osiin rakennettuja kappaleita, mutta se ei ole minun juttuni. Noissahan oli huikeat eteenpäin taivutetut häränsarvet ja XT-osat. XTR-malli oli nimeltään Pro Racing jossa runko oli nimetty RitcheyLogiciksi mutta oli mahdollisesti samaa Tange Prestigea. 1992 näissä oli jo 3x8 osat mutta jäykät keulat. Mitään en kysellyt kapineesta. Koko mietitytti, kun oli ilmoitettu 20 tuumaa ja tiesin, että oikean koon täytyi olla 20,5 tuumaa. Isohan se olisi ollut, mutta kun kapine saapui tarrassa luki selvästi 19 tuumaa. Scottin 19 lienee oikeasti 20.

Tom Ritchey on melkein aina ollut Scottissa mukana jollakin tavalla, ja edellisen vuosimallin drop outeissa luki vielä Ritchey, vaikka kyse ei käsittääkseni ollut Ritcheyn kuuluista huputetuista drop outeista. Vanhoissa Scotteissa oli myös Ritchey-tuotteita, usein stemmi tai ohjainlaakerit. Tietääkseni äijä on ainoa yhdistävä tekijä amerikkalaisessa ja sveitsiläisessä Scottissa, saa korjata jos olen väärässä. Miekkonen on ajellut usein Thomas Frischknechtin ja Nino Schurterin seurassa, Swiss Crossinsa Ritchey nimesi erään tarinan mukaan Ninon mukaan mutta Nino oli silloin 8-vuotias. Mutta ehkä jutussa tarkoitettiin Frischiä? Paikkansa pitänee että Ridley Scottin mukaan on nimetty, öh, Ridley. Tom on ollut myös suunnittelemassa Addictia, ja jo ammoin kehitti cx-pyörän ja maastopyörän välimuodon. Mitenkähän lienee eronnut omasta taiteellisesta tulkinnastani?

[IMG]Scott Team Racing 1992 

Keskiö näyttäisi olevan 3cm korkeammalla kuin Colnagossa, mikä on jollekin paljon mutta minulle pikku juttu ja vähemmän, mitä oletin. Reach on pitkä, joten droppitangolle pienempi runko olisi ideaalimpi. Kammiksi tulivat tuntemattoman valmistajan hiilarikompaktit nelikantille. Keskiön painon vuoksi harkitsin tosissani Campagnolon H11-kampia, mutta valitettavasti Ultra Torque -keskiötä ei voi asentaa 73mm keskiömuhviin. Nelikanttikeskiön paino 350g, Ultra Torquen 50g. 

Vanhemmat XTR:n vaihteet olisivat sopineet hyvin, mutta XTR:n takavaihtaja meni rikki pinnoihin mennessään. Tärsky oli todella kova, ja takavaihtajan korva vääntyi erittäin pahasti. Koko rungon kohtalo oli vaakalaudalla vain 100 km ajon jälkeen. Tapahtuma johtui ilmeisesti uusista epäsopivista takavaihtajan rissoista. Koska rungon korjaus pajalla venyi ja venyi, pääsi käymään niin että tilasin uuden rungon jenkeistä kun semmoinen oli saatavilla. Vuosimalli on 1995 ja teräslaatu  nimeltään Liteflite. En tosiaankaan olisi yhtään lisäpyörää tarvinnut..... Siinä on alunperin ollut hivenen joustava Judy, joten haarukaksi saattaisi sopia geometrian puolesta samanlainen taivutettava kuin Scott Evossa (kts. alla), semmoinen on joka tapauksessa tulossa. Rungon hinta kuluineen tuplatripla vanhempaan Team Racingiin. Tarkoitus on laittaa siihen aito droppitanko ja Campagnolon osat. Olen hankkinut Travel Agent jarruadapteritkin, joilla maantiekahvat saa toimimaan v-jarruilla. Tällä hetkellä ovat varsin kalliit kun Bike24:lla ei ole niitä hyllyssä.
Katalogikuva (ei kylläkään Judya?) Koko on Scottin 17,5 tuumaa ilmeisesti oikeasti 18,5, juuri passeli.

Scott TeamRacing1995


Itselläni on edelleen Scott Evo 1991, jolla juuri sain 50 000km täyteen ja se sai luvan luovuttaa keulan ja muita osia Team Racingiin. Uudempaa Scottia on aikaisemmin ollut maantiepyörä CR1, läskipyörä Big Jon sekä työkaverille rakentamani edellisen malliston täysjousto. CR1:ssä oli aksiumit ja ammattilaisten 2x9 välitykset, eikä se jotenkin kolahtanut eikä tuntunut silloin oikeastaan kummemmalta kuin vanha alumiininen Evo. Colnago EPS on pyörä, joka avasi sellaisenkin silmät joka ei ole prinsessa eikä guru.

Scott Team Racing 1992 (2) 
Ohjaamo. Ensimmäisten ajojen tuloksena tuli selväksi, että jarruille täytyy tehdä jotakin. Jarrujen eriparisuudesta ei oikein pääse jos edessä on MTB-levyjarru ja oikella maantiekahvasta lähtevä vannejarru. Usein haki jarrua siellä missä sitä ei ollut. Tarvittiin paras mahdollinen jarru, joten hankin Maguran 8 SL -mallin joka on yhdelle sormelle tarkoitettukin tässä tapauksessa peukalolle.

Beast   Beast ja SuperLogic. Kohtuuhintavat. Beastin paino alle 100g, alustavasti tuntuu ihan mukavalta ajaa. Kokeilin ensin Brooksin ehkä kevyintä mallia alle 400g, mutta ei tuntunut hyvältä. Painava  eikä mitenkään erikoinen, mutta hintava. 

Campagnolon osat olin alunperin varannut Boulderiin vm 1992, mutta yo. tapahtumien kautta päädyin pitämään sen melko nykyisessä muodossa. Hiilarikammat saavat kuitenkin olla. Etuosa on vielä modaamatta eli ei ole toimivaa etujarrua. Haarukka vaihtuu. Mitä olen Boulderia ajanut niin aika karu ajettava, paljon riippuu renkaista ja haarukasta. En varsinaisesti ole ajanut kuvassa esiintyvällä rengasyhdistelmällä. Ikävä kyllä toinen taivutettu haarukka menee uudemmalle Team Racingille, ja enempää niitä ei enää ole saatavilla. Jarruna takana Probikeshopin Ice. Motolite ja Probikeshopin Bombshell ovat muut vaihtoehdot.

Scott Boulder 1992 

Pyöräprojektien ohella on ollut vireillä kiekkoprojekti. Noin neljät kiekot, joissa periaatteessa kaikissa vanteena H Plus Son Archetype. Pinnoina enimmäkseen CX Ray toisinaan DT Aerolite tai American Classic. Napoina Tune MigMag, Tune KingKong, Tune Prince, Dura Ace vintage+uusi, 105+ Deore ja maastokiekoista irrotetut Hope Pro 4 . Edellä noita nähtiinkin. Muutama kiekko noista toki ennestään eikä ne kaikki ole Scoteille vaan kaksi paria on Colnagoille.

Enkä sitten malttanut laittaa Scott Evoakaan sivuun, vaan rakensin sen uudelleen. Voisi luulla, että kiekkoja olisi niin paljon, ettei tarvitse naittaa eriparisia mutta ei.

Scott Evo 1991 

Ei minulle ole valjennut mikä teräsrungoissa on erityisen mukavaa, Evo tuntuu tuolla taivutetulla Hi-Ten haarukalla paremmalta kuin koskaan. Kapine on peräisen Elektrasta, Amerikan Kalkhoffista, pyöräteiden Mercedes Benzistä. Olen minä näitä Scottejakin kokeillut monella eri kokoonpanolla. Evossakin on Kiinan alumiinitolppa ja ehkä epämukavain satulani ja pienimmät renkaat millä ajelen. Team Racing on kyllä Terra Speedeillä erittäin mainio. Nuo vanhimmat Scotit on muutenkin kivoja kun niihin menee 40mm rengas aika usein.

Mitä kaikkea sitä pitääkin kokeilla, ennen kuin selviää mitä ei tarvitse. Näistä Scotteista en kyllä halua luopua, vaikkei ne kai erityisen hyviä pyöriä olekaan. Ainakaan kaikki.

----------


## marco1

^Hienoa tarinaa ja fillareita. 

Tosin olen melko varma että Ritchey ei nimennyt Swiss Cross -runkoa 1994 silloin 8-vuotiaan Nino Schurterin mukaan.

----------


## BB Holland

> ^Hienoa tarinaa ja fillareita. 
> 
> Tosin olen melko varma että Ritchey ei nimennyt Swiss Cross -runkoa 1994 silloin 8-vuotiaan Nino Schurterin mukaan.



Haa, mistähän interwebistä tuon luin. Frisuhan olisi vanhempi mutta oliko krossimies ensinkään.

----------


## Plus

Ohhoh, johan on pyöriä! Erityisesti Super Evolution kaikessa rottaisuudessaan tekee vaikutuksen. Ikinä en ole myöskään nähnyt uusia Campagnolon maantiekampia ysärimaasturissa...

----------


## Tafi

Nyt on varmaan hankala aika aloittaa mitään projektia, kun ei ole yhtään osia varastossa itsellä. Jos jotain osia saa kaupoista, niistä joutuu pulittamaan kovan hinnan. Huvittais vaan ropata jotain pyörää, kaikki talouden vehkeet on jo mintissä.

----------


## kauris

Pura nykyinen/nykyiset pyörät osiin, puhdista ja voitele viimeisen päälle ja kasaa uudelleen.

----------


## Tafi

> Pura nykyinen/nykyiset pyörät osiin, puhdista ja voitele viimeisen päälle ja kasaa uudelleen.



Hähää, se se olisikin. Vedän työmatkaa fillarilla, niin ei pysty. Ehkä pitää vaan ostaa joku runko, haarukka tai osasarja siemeneks. Ni, ja sitäpaitsi en ole vielä löytänyt sopivaa rasvatuubia Shimanon pieneen ruuttaan. Joku 14mm hienokierre.

----------


## nure

Noista 2K väreistä, ProVäristä tilattu ja muutamia satoja käyttänyt. Kovin lämpimällä ei kannata käyttää, venttiili tukkeutuu tod. helpolla ja saattaa jo pulloonkin jämähtää. Muuten erinomaista tavaraa ja jos junissakin kestää niin miksei pyörissäkin.

----------


## BB Holland

Scottiprojektit ovat valmiit. Boulder tuli vähän paremmaksi kuin edellisessä versiossa, ei ehkä niinkään haarukan tai renkaiden ansiosta vaan ohjainlaakereiden jäykkyyden poistamisen ja tangon modauksen ansiosta. Onhan tuo vaakaputki tolkuttoman korkealla. Tuli myös kokeiltua Kojakeilla, se tulos jääköön piiloon. Valtava runko ja pikkuruiset renkaat, karsean näköinen.
Boulder 1992 Final 

8/9 eturattaat, 10-pakka ja 11-ketju ja pelaa. Kierteelliset ohjainlaakerit ja Ahead-stemmi ilman adapteria, mahdollista vain jos 40mm standardikierteillä varustettu ohjausputki on tismalleen oikean pituinen. Tässäkin on muutaman millin liian pitkä niin joutui laittamaan prikat ohjainlaakerin alle.

Ruista ranteessa

Team Racing 1995 taisi olla aikakauden viimeinen Scottin teräspyörä. Näitä _saattaa_ löytää Saksan mtb-foorumilta satasella, mutta tuskin yhtä hyväkuntoista. Nythän jenkeistä hinta oli se tuplatripla, mutta paria skradea lukuunottamatta tämä on melkein kuin uusi. Centaurin vaihtajat, Potenzan kahvat, H11-kammet. Noi kammet menee irrottaessa herkästi vinoon jolloin niitä on peräti mälsää saada pois. Kahvassa on vaihdevaijeri kiinnitetty kummallisesti, jolloin vaijeri saattaa lipsahtaa irti, varsinkin asentaessa kun se on löysällä. Vannejarruina edessä mini-V, takana V plus Travel Agent. Hyllyssä sattui olemaan halvalla hankittu SLX-etulevyjarru. Muita adaptereita braze-on ja alavetoylävetoadapterit. Beastin innoittamana tuli vihdoin laitettua kiinni toisen pyörän mukana tullut riivinrautaistuin, kevythän se on. Kaikkiin näihin teräs-Scotteihin menee vähintään 40mm renkaat. Mullehan riittäisi joka paikkaan 28mm.

Hyvin alustavasti tämä on parempi kuin vanhempi Team Racing, Lightflite-teräsrunko on 1940g vs. Prestigen 2450g. Ajettavuudeltaan tämä saattaa jopa olla vertailukelpoinen hiilari-Colnagoon.

Scott Team Racing 1995

Ritchey

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tuo BB:n Team Racing on kyllä nätti. 

Tässä olen aikani kuluksi katsellut pyörien geo-taulukoita, kun tuo oma 29” jäykkis on hiljaa hiipunut gravel-moodiin. 

Niin tuollainen perinteinen lyhyen reachin xc runko olisikin kohtuu käypänen gravel-projekti. BB drop toki heittää pari senttiä ja keula pari astetta mutta haittaako tuo. 

Harmi vaan GRX kahvat jarruineen on törkeän kalliit…

----------


## JaKon

Jos maastopuolen osat löytyy, niin pulmaan on jo keksitty ratkaisu: Surly Corner Bar https://surlybikes.com/blog/the_surl...bike_handlebar

Ei toki yhtä nätti kun oikea kippuratanko, mutta mahdollistaa tuollaisen konversion helposti.

----------


## BB Holland

^^ Tuo Team Racing on nykyisin suosikkipyöräni. Tuntuu ylämäkeen vähintään yhtä nopealta kuin hiilari-Colnago, vaikka painoeroa on 2-2,5 kg. Centaurissa/Potenzassa vs. Super Recordissa ei myöskään ole muuta eroa kuin paino. Vanhempi Team Racing on kanssa muuten hyvä, mutta Tektron kahvat ovat ergonomialtaan ja jarrutusteholtaan huonot. Maastovivut ovat myös huonommat kuin maantiekahvat, mutta ei paha. Eroja BB-dropissa ei meikäläinen huomaa ja eikös keulakulmaa pysty säätämään keulan valinnalla.

----------


## biemmezeta

^Kiitos noista Scott-fillareiden kuvista. Ostin itse samanlaisen Team Racingin uutena ylivuotisena -96. Se on kertaalleen jälleenkasattu uusista osista ja on edelleen perheessä käytössä. Ilman droppitankoakin pyörä on aina tuntunut jotenkin hyvin rullaavalta mutta kyseessä onkin kisarunko. Ajoasento esim. on melkoisen etukeno. Ja kohtalaisen kevytkin teräsrungoksi.

----------


## hansibal

Ois ylimääräinen Cube Nutrailin runko...jotain pitäis keksiä? Tehdäkkö gravel vai +maasturi...Takakiekko vaan mietityttää mistä sopivä kiekko 12x197 navalle??

----------


## MRe

Tämä ei kai tarkalleen ottaen täytä projektin määritelmää, mutta kevyttä tuuninkia kuitenkin. Rivalin jarrut, kahvat ja vaihtaja vaihtuivat 800-sarjan GRX:n. Kammet on vielä Rival ja takapakka SRAMin, kun ne nyt vielä on ihan toimivat ja kunnossa.

Muutenhan pyörä on Marin Gestalt X11. Kiekot on Crankbrothersin, kun ekalla lenkillä ajoin Marinin oman kiekon lunastuskuntoon, enkä saanut mistään samanlaista kehää tilalle.



Koukkuna nämä lisä-jarrukahvat. Jotenkin noita oppi kaipaamaan, kun cyclossa oli vastaavat. Tekevät vain ohjaamosta aika tiiviin. Stonga on Salsan Cowchipper 440-millsenä. Ja ei, kahvat ei harota ulospäin, kännyn laajakulma valehtelee. Olisi pitänyt kuvata ylhäältäpäin.



Note to myself: jos tankoteipin kiertosuunta vaihtuu, ei kannata hankkia epäsmmetrisesti kuvioitua nauhaa…

Salliiko Velominati punaiset tangonpäät?


Ja nyt sitten vielä niin muodikkaasti kuva dropperi alhaalla, kun jotkut ovat sitä mieltä, että pyörä on näin paremman näköinen…

----------


## Firlefanz

Velominatilla ei ymmärtääkseni ole minkäänlaista kantaa pyöriin joita kukaan - ja tässä tarkoitetaan yksinomaan toista maantiepyöräilyn harrastajaa - ei erehdy luulemaan maantiepyöräksi.

Mutta muuten veikkaisin että ainakin sääntöjen hengen nuo tangonpäätulpat täyttävät: yksityiskohtien on oltava tyylikkäitä ja kokonaisuuteen sopivia.


Muuten tykkään fillarista niin esteettisessä mielessä kuin sikäli että voisin kuvitella tuommoisella itsekin ajavani. Onhan se "oikeiden gravelpyörien" rinnalla vähän sellainen täysjäykkämaastofillari jossa on droppitanko - mutta hyvällä tavalla, ajamista varten suunnitellun ja tehdyn näköinen.

----------


## sianluca

Tästä aloitetaan, osat on nyt tilattu....projektina eläkepyörä

----------


## Hower

> Koukkuna nämä lisä-jarrukahvat. Jotenkin noita oppi kaipaamaan, kun cyclossa oli vastaavat. Tekevät vain ohjaamosta aika tiiviin. Stonga on Salsan Cowchipper 440-millsenä. Ja ei, kahvat ei harota ulospäin, kännyn laajakulma valehtelee. Olisi pitänyt kuvata ylhäältäpäin.



Pyörähän on hieno!
Ja lisäjarrukahvoja itsekin muistelen kaipauksella (entisessä cyclossa). Kun oma ajaminen tapahtuu paljon kaupungin kaduilla niin joissain paikoin sitä haahuilevia jalankulkijoita varoen ajaa yläotteella selkä suorana esim rautatieaseman ja kauppatorin edustalla. Tuommoset kahvat olis just näppärästi ulottuvilla.

----------


## MRe

^Kiitos. Havaitsin itse, että yläotteella ajaessa koko ajan tuli käsillä haettua niitä lisäkahvoja. Juurikin kauppatorin edusta on sellainen paikka, missä noita arvostaa.

----------


## sianluca

Hieno on, tulee rakentamiseen paineita......toisaalta taidan piileskellä pyörän kanssa Vantaan korvessa

----------


## jalkkis

Mitä?!? Eikö lisäjarrukahvat olekaan itse mauttomuus ja yksi pahimmista tyylirikoista mitä pyörän kanssa voi tehdä? Vähän niinkuin tennissukat lakerikengissä?

Mulla kun on ollut tuollaiset käytössä toistakymmentä vuotta juurikin em. syistä. Nyt just mietin, että luopuisko niistä mutku ne ovat olleet aikasta kätevät...

Lähetetty minun MI 9 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## nure

^Makuasia mutta itse lasken turhaksi painolastiksi, koskaan ei ole ollut tarvetta. Toisaaltaan jos jollakin tarvetta niin käyttäköön, kylläkään hyvin harvoissa pyörissä löytyy monissa vakiona.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Tykkään vaan droppitangon ulkonäöstä (ajamisesta sillä en).



Täällä vähän sama fiilis, tai tykkään minä ajamisestakin, mutta en tarpeeksi. Minä tykkään ehkä liikaa MTB osien yksinkertaisuudesta, korvattavuudesta ja niiden halpuudesta.

----------


## Hower

> Mitä?!? Eikö lisäjarrukahvat olekaan itse mauttomuus ja yksi pahimmista tyylirikoista mitä pyörän kanssa voi tehdä?



Nimenomaan on. 
Mutta itsensä nolaaminen ja siitä seuraava häpea kuuluu filllarointiin muutenkin. 
Ei kai sitä voisi muuten sulloutua mauttomiin trikoisiin ja vääntäytyä luonnottomaan ajoasentoon.
Mä tykkäsin noista lisäkahvoista, sopi kaupunkiajoon kivasti ja oli niillä käyttöä.

----------


## sianluca

Osien keräilyä

----------


## sianluca

Shimano XTR, Ritchey, Fox Factory, 9,7kg. Ei kauhean kevyt, saisi puoli kiloa pois kevyemmillä renkailla.

----------


## sianluca



----------


## Pexi

Vanhaa retroterästä syntymässä, osia odotellessa...

----------


## kaakku

On tuossa maalissa hilettä vai onko pinta epätasainen?

----------


## Pexi

Mustan pohjan päälle on vedetty hopeaväri, sen päälle "sateenkaarihilettä", sitten kolme kerrosta candylakkaa ja lopuksi vielä muutama kirkas lakkakerros. Pinta on melkein lasikuulan tasainen, vaikka kuvasta ei ehkä uskoisi. Lopullinen kiillotus on toki vielä tekemättä, kun on vielä tuore maalaus.

----------


## Köfte

Jestas! Tämä on hieno, vihreä kuula candyna. Odotan lopputulosta hyvinkin kiinnostuneena.

----------


## Pexi

Kiitos, Köfte. Lopputulos saattaa vielä kestää hyvän tovin, kun joitakin vanhan liiton osia on vaikea löytää ja toimitusajat tuntuvat olevan hirmuiset. Eikä asiaa helpota se, että visio muuttui vielä kesken projektin.

----------


## Pexi

Jotain edistymistä kuitenkin tapahtuu.

----------


## paaton

Pelkästään tuon takia täytyisi ostaa ruostuva luetterorunko. Siis että saisi hommata noin komeita työkaluja ja rotsata niillä laakereiden pesiä. Työkalupornoa.

----------


## JackOja

> ....saisi hommata noin komeita työkaluja ja rotsata niillä laakereiden pesiä. Työkalupornoa.



Toi laakeriprässikö on pornoa? Onhan se _hieno_ koska mullakin on sama. Hintansa puolesta ei porno, muistaakseni.

Pexin projekti vaikuttaa lupaavalta, hieno väri.

----------


## nure

^Itsellä ihan omatekoinen, tuo kyllä olis hieno!

----------


## jone1

Mitäs tossa rotsataan?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Ei niin mitään.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Onko työkaluporno pyöräpornon joku kinky-versio. Ihan sama, molempia on kiva katsella.   :Hymy: 

Ps. Prässäys ei ole niin pornoa kun rotsaus. Ei lähde lastuja eikä haise leikkuunesteet.

----------


## nure

^ https://r2-bike.com/SILCA-Titanium-S...black-cerakote Tuossa sitten hc pornoa!

----------


## Kuminauha

Pitää varmaan hommaa kun sen "hienon" sinisen firman ketjupiiskasta meni ketju rikki noin 5 käyttökerran jälkeen...

----------


## kauris

Minä olen availlut pakkoja jollain vanhalla bilteman ruoskalla joka on luultavasti 9- tai 10-ketjulle suunniteltu. Ei meinaa mahtua tarraamaan 12-lehtiseen pakkaan mutta en ole saanut aikaiseksi ostaa uutta. Tuo 500 euron setti yllä ei ole ratkaisuni asiaan  :Hymy:

----------


## nure

^Itsellä vastaava, varmaankin jostain halpis työkalusetistä peräisin oleva ja yhdellätoista toimii hyvin. Jos olisi verstas niin tuollaiset titaaniset kyllä vaatisi oman kohdevalon telineeseen! Siis lahjoja joilla on jo kaikkea.

----------


## jame1967

Helppo tehdä itse ,  parikymmentä senttiä 5x15 lattaa  ja sopivat pätkät ketjua  poraa sopivat reiät pikkupultit ja mutterit tai niittaa vasaralla pultin päät niin kuin itse tein .
Tuollainen krouvi työkalu toiminut itsellä 10 vuotta .

Hieman myös petyin parktuuliin , edellinen heidän tuotteensa minkä hommasin oli aika halpistuotteen oloinen , en nyt muista oliko vaaka vai pesuharjasetti.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Itse minäkin tein ketjuruoskani siihen aikaan kun 8 lehteä takana riitti. Myöhemmin olen päivittänyt siihen kapeammat ketjut.   :Hymy:

----------


## Marsusram

Ketjuruoska tuntuu olevan lähes muuttumaton siitä kun omani aikanaan hankin, tuollainen edelleen käytössä:
https://www.renaissance-cycle.com/pr...0-3-25-20-rk10

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Siksi olenkin miettinyt olisiko tälläinen ketjuruoskaa parempi https://www.bike24.com/p2266411.html...5,185,191,1848

----------


## nure

Itsellä on yksi jossa ketjulenkki on kuusiotapin läpi pujotettu ja toimii hieman niin kuin öljynsuodattimen aukaisija. Ihan pätevä kapistus sekin vaikka perinteistä tulee käytettyä yleensä.

----------


## JackOja

> Siksi olenkin miettinyt olisiko tälläinen ketjuruoskaa parempi https://www.bike24.com/p2266411.html...5,185,191,1848



Mä uskon näin. Vanha ruoska istuu huonosti noihin 12-pakkoihin ja tuollainen on ostoslistalla.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Mulla on Super B:n vastaava TB-FW40: https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/4500...akapakkapihdit

----------


## Pexi

Ohjaustanko (tai oikeastaan kaksi eri mallista) on vielä tilauksessa, toimitusaika epämääräinen. Lopulliset kiekot pitäisi tulla vielä tämän vuoden puolella. Mutta tämän hetken tilanne on tällainen, ohjaamon kun saisi läjään, niin pääsisi ottamaan savut:



Ehdin kokeilla tanwall-renkaitakin tähän lutteroon, mutta tulin siihen tulokseen että mustat on tyylikkäämmät. Kumma homma, kun noin periaatteessa olen kyllä tanwall miehiä.

----------


## hitlike

> ^ https://r2-bike.com/SILCA-Titanium-S...black-cerakote Tuossa sitten hc pornoa!



Ei helvetti, nyt viilataan grammoja jo työkaluistakin.

----------


## MRe

^^nyt on kyllä hiano. Mihin Ribble katosi?

----------


## JackOja

> ...Mihin Ribble katosi?



Onko se kadonnut? Tarkoittaako uusi projekti jonkun vanhan pyörän hävittämistä?

----------


## MRe

> Onko se kadonnut? Tarkoittaako uusi projekti jonkun vanhan pyörän hävittämistä?



Noku profiilissa lukee notta: 
*Pyöräkalusto*: Deda Scuro RS, Brompton, Oldschool steel, Overvolt 827i, Carbontrikes Works Special

----------


## JohannesP

Nyt on hieno väri. 





> Noku profiilissa lukee notta: 
> *Pyöräkalusto*: Deda Scuro RS, Brompton, Oldschool steel, Overvolt 827i, Carbontrikes Works Special



Joku jaksaa näitä tietoja päivitellä? En tiennytkään et joku niitä edes katselisi.

----------


## MRe

^Nii-no, en tiedä. Ajattelin vain, kun oli tuo "Oldschool steel" mainittu, että lista olisi ajantasainen.

----------


## tobby

Tätä videon pyörää voisi myös aivan hyvällä syyllä kutsua pyöräprojektiksi. Vanhan Peugeot retki/maantiepyörän muuttaminen levyjarrulliseksi/leveitä talvikumeja syöväksi malliksi.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fUW0uAFiZw

Mikko Nieminen joka myös ajoi/videoi oman Ruska2022 pyöräilynsä youtubeen. Hyviä videoita oli ne..

----------


## Pexi

> ^^nyt on kyllä hiano. Mihin Ribble katosi?



Tällä Oldschoolilla on jo toinen restaurointikierros menossa, sen takia se oli listattu siinä vanhentuneessa profiilissa, päivitin. Ribble on kyllä tallella ja käytössä.  Kiitos kannustuksesta!

----------


## MRe

^dämn. Tai siis hyvä. Ilmoittaudun Ribble-jonoon, jos se menee joskus myyntiin.

----------


## Pexi

Jos mennään ajassa muutama viikko taaksepäin, niin nähdään missä jamassa runko oli ennen maalausta. Aika monta iltaa meni maalinpoistossa. Parhaaksi tavaksi osoittautui mattopuukon terällä "kaapiminen", eli vetäminen terä pystyssä/poikittain liikesuuntaan nähden. Loppuviimeistelyn joutui toki tekemään hiomalla, mutta tuolla tavalla välttyi kyllä isolta määrältä hiontapölyä. Maalinpoistomyrkkyjä en halunnut käyttää.

----------


## nure

Îtse kyllä maalinpoistoaineita aina käyttänyt ja lopuksi hionta, pienellä vaivalla homma hoituu!

----------


## Jpkainulainen

> Îtse kyllä maalinpoistoaineita aina käyttänyt ja lopuksi hionta, pienellä vaivalla homma hoituu!



Nykyiset maalinpoistoaineet on vaan ihan roskaa, ainakin kuluttajille myytävät. Juuri yhtä runkoa liotin useammassa eri litkussa yhteensä viikon ja silti sai puoliväkisin raapia puhtaaksi. 

Ennen riitti nitromors, muutama tunti vaikutusaikaa ja painepesuri.

----------


## Pexi

Detaljikuvia kiillottelun jälkeen, kännykkää paremmalla kameralla.

----------


## arctic biker

Ompas nättejä kuvia.

----------


## Pexi

Kiitos, arctic biker!

----------


## nure

^Tyylikäs!

Kainulainen, merkkiä en muista mutta kahdella levityksellä oli hiomisvalmis. Ainahan kiinni myös alkuperäisen maalauksen tasosta.

----------


## Aakoo

Hieno on Pexin pyörä, ja kiillotettuja Campan osia kelpaa katsella! Mitkä nuo vaihtajat ovat?

----------


## MRe

> Hieno on Pexin pyörä, ja kiillotettuja Campan osia kelpaa katsella!



Kiillotetut campan osat on so last season, mutta katsopa miten on vaijerinpään nippa laitettu paikalleen. Itseä hymyilytti tuo detalji. Itse runnon nuo muodottomaksi jollain pihdeillä, mutta ei mulla aitoa vintage-pyörää olekaan.

----------


## nure

^Nippoja käyttänyt, mielummin mustia ja tippa pikaliimaa sisälle ennen kuin puristaa pihdeillä.

----------


## kaakku

> Kiillotetut campan osat on so last season, mutta katsopa miten on vaijerinpään nippa laitettu paikalleen. Itseä hymyilytti tuo detalji. Itse runnon nuo muodottomaksi jollain pihdeillä, mutta ei mulla aitoa vintage-pyörää olekaan.



Eikös tuo ole sivuleikkureilla varovasti puristettu vai onko tässä nyt jotain mitä minä en huomaa?

----------


## MRe

^kyllä, mutta melko hienovaraisesti. Ainakin verrattuna omiin tuunauksiin.

----------


## Hower

Tuolla kelpaisi terassille parkkeerata!

----------


## hitlike

Pihdeillä tulee rumat nipat. Pikkusen jo tylsyneillä sivareilla saa parhaiten nätin "loven" nipaan. Kannattaa siis säästää ne jo vähän liian tylsäksi menneet sivarit nipanpuristimen eläkevirkaan kun ostaa uudet.

----------


## Pexi

> Hieno on Pexin pyörä, ja kiillotettuja Campan osia kelpaa katsella! Mitkä nuo vaihtajat ovat?



Vaihtajat on Dia-Compe Braze-on kitkavaihtajat: https://www.bike24.com/p2303594.html. Täyskitkat, ei indeksointia, joten toimivat hienosti tuon "modernin" 11 v Potenzankin kanssa. Ja ainakin korjaustelineessä voi vaihtaa 11-32 takapakan pienimmältä isoimmalle tai toisinpäin just niin nopeasti kuin sormet vaan toimii, 11 pykälää kerralla, PAM! _“Kaikkea tulisi yksinkertaistaa niin paljon kuin mahdollista, mutta ei yhtään enempää.”_

Kiillotuksessa itselläni toimii Mothers, niin alumiiniin kuin titaaniinkiin: https://amzn.eu/d/eDUuRwy Nipat taisin puristaa johtoliitinpihdeillä, joilla ei ole juurikaan sitä vaaraa, että katkaisee koko nipan - niinkuin sivuleikkureilla tuppaan tekemään.

Ja kiitos kannustuksesta, kaikille kommentojille!

----------


## PetriJ

> Kiillotuksessa itselläni toimii Mothers, niin alumiiniin kuin titaaniinkiin: https://amzn.eu/d/eDUuRwy



"Äitivaha" on kyllä huippu tuote. Sitä käyttänyt itsekkin tosi paljon.

----------


## Pexi

Projekti on nyt ajokunnossa ja ensimmäiset pyörityslenkit ajettu. 







Tällä hetkellä kokoonpano on tällainen:


Ohjainlaakeri: Campagnolo RecordStemmi: Deda Murex Quill Stem 26.0 mmTanko: 38 cm BLB Pursuit 25.4 mm (+ kaljatölkistä leikattu shimmi)Jarrukahvat: Tektro TL720 Bar End Brake LeversVaihtajavivut: Dia-Compe Braze-On Down Tube ShiftersKampisetti: Campagnolo Athena silver 50/34Jarrut: Campagnolo Athena silverTakapakka: Campagnolo Centaur 11/32Etuvaihtaja: Campagnolo Athena silverTakavaihtaja: Campagnolo Potenza silverKiekot: Campagnolo KhamsinKetju: Campagnolo Potenza / Centaur 11s

Painoa on hämmästyttävästi tasan 9.00 kiloa ilman polkimia. Kuvissa näkyvät tehomittaripolkimet (Assioma + Xpedo-maastopoljinmodifiointi) painavat 358 g, joten niiden kanssa painoa noin 9.4 kg.

Maalit on hankittu stardustcolors.com saitilta. 

Isoimpia vielä keskeneräisiä asioita ovat tanko ja kiekot. Tanko vaihtuu vielä jossakin välissä pursuit-malliin, ainakin kokeilun vuoksi. Kuvittelen sen olevan esteettisesti hienompi, mutta onko se liian agressiivinen kropalle, se jää nähtäväksi. Kiekot vaihtuvat vielä 2022 aikana 46 mm profiilin hiilikuitukiekkoihin, painoa lähtee pois noin 400-500 g ja laitoksen epäsovinnaisuus kasvaa merkittävästi.

HIGHTLIGHT-asioita, joita satunnainen tarkkailija ei varmaan koskaan huomaa:


Jarrrukahvojen muotoilu noudattaa samaa muotokieltä kuin stemmi.Jarruvaijerit menevät tangon sisällä ja takajarruvaijeri myös rungon sisällä. Vintageretroteräsmankelissa.Pullotelineiden kiinnityspultit ja satulatolpan kiristyspultti ovat kupukantaisia, koska sylinterikantaiset sattuivat silmään.

Kaikki ei kuitenkaan ja tietenkään ole aivan honky-tonky, nämä on pielessä:


Stemmi ja ohjaustanko eivät sovi oikein hyvin yhteen, tanko pyrki pyörimään päivän ensimmäisellä pyrähdyksellä. Nyt iltapäivän lenkillä se jo pysyi karhennusten ja hieman isomman kiinnitysmomentin (14 Nm) jälkeen paikallaan... silti 100 % luottoa ei tuohon vielä ole.Jarruvaijerien ulostulot tangon sisältä laitoin tyhmästi (kyllä, vaijerit menee tangon sisällä), vaijerit tekevät jotensakin luonnottomat kaaret tuossa keulassa. Ideana mulla oli, että laitan vaijerit siten, että eivät hankaa emäputkeen ja se kyllä sinänsä toimii, mutta näyttää melko karsealta. Korjaan samalla, kun kokeilen toista tankoa (josta juuri tuli Italiasta ilmoitus, että on viimeinkin lähetetty).Pullotelineet on vaihdettava. Nuo Eliten Ciussit ei näytä hyvältä, eikä ne edes pidä pulloa tukevasti paikallaan. Tilasin Elite Moreo Inoxit tilalle, saa nähdä onko ne pätevämmät.

YHTEENVETO

Hintaa maaleille kertyi melkein 300 €, osille reilu 250 €. Tähän sitten päälle vielä asentamattomat uudet renkaat, kiekot (765 € !) ja se toinen tanko, niin voi miettiä onko projekti millään järkevällä kriteerillä kannattava? Vastaus on tietysti negatiivinen, mutta: kaupasta ei saa tällaisia virityksiä, käsillä itse tekeminen on palkitsevaa ja tämän päivän säätö- ja testilenkillä fiilikset oli niin hyvät kuin nyt "uudella pyörällä" ajaessa ylipäänsä voi olla. Kitkavaihtajat yhdistettynä moderniin vaihdeskaalaan (50/34 edessä, 11/32 takana) tuntuu toimivan näissä vuoristonousuissa ja -laskuissa aivan loistavasti, vaihtotapahtuma on "manuaalinen" ja suora, opettelua ja pois oppimista. Eroa indeksoituihin "briftereihin" voisi verrata automaailmassa manuaalilaatikon ja nappivaihteisen väliseen eroon. 



Olen siis tosi tyytyväinen hommaan ja aloittaisin heti uudestaan, jos olisi yhtä selkeä visio ja kohde jostakin aivan toisenlaisesta laitteesta. Päivittelen tämänkin edistymisiä vielä jutun jatkoksi, jahka homma etenee tai taantuu johonkin suuntaan. Kommentteja puolesta ja vastaan luen mielelläni.

----------


## nure

Upea kapistus kertakaikkiaan, moni moderni muovipyörä jää toiseksi!

----------


## Köfte

> Projekti on nyt ajokunnossa ja ensimmäiset pyörityslenkit ajett
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On se hieno! Pitäisiköhän itsekin siirtyä takaisin kitkatouhuihin, nämä lattiavaihteiset miellyttävät silmää.
Khamsinit ovat jo riittävän restomod-mallia, korkeat hiilarikiekot saattavat näyttää jo raiskaukselta?
Bullhorn kruunaa epäsovinnaisen paketin ohjaamon osalta. Ajaisin, toistekin.

----------


## nure

Kitkavipu kevyt, tyylikäs, yksinkertainen, tarkka, halpa ja nopea.

----------


## Hower

No nyt on hieno! Bullhorn-stonga kruunaa komeuden.

----------


## MRe

^+1 Bullhorn sopii munkin silmään kuin hillo possoon (kotkalainen sanonta).

----------


## stenu

^ Mun mielestä ennemmin kuin ketsuppi huolella ja harkiten valmistettuun sushiin, mutta mikäs siinä, jos niin on tarkoituskin.

Pexille ehdotuksena; seuraava voisi olla ysärimaasturista droppitankoiseksi graveliksi tyyppinen proju.

----------


## Aakoo

On tosi upea kokonaisuus, vaikka bullhorn ei ehkä omaan makuun olekaan.

----------


## nure

^Miksi drpilla, kun katselin BikeRumourilta "parhaita" uutuuksia niin aika paljon yleistyy flatbar gravelit, tyylikkäitä ja käyttökelpoisia varsinkin jos tosiaan ajaa vaativilla alustoilla.

----------


## Hower

Niin, siis seuraavaan pyörään haluan bullhornit sähkövaihdenapeilla!

----------


## Arosusi

> Kommentteja puolesta ja vastaan luen mielelläni.




No sitten:

+ hyvä, tasapainoinen kokonaisuus
+ hieno väri
+ kitkavivut ja nykyaikaiset vaihtajat

- vanteiden tarrat 
- renkaiden tekstit
- jäsen Köfteä mukaillen kuituvanteet saattavat pilata kokonaisuuden

PS Oletko porannut tankoon reiät jarruvaijereita varten? Heikentääkö??? ne kuinka paljon tangon kestävyyttä kun ovat kohdassa mihin kohdistuu suurin rasitus?

----------


## stenu

> ^Miksi drpilla, kun katselin BikeRumourilta "parhaita" uutuuksia niin aika paljon yleistyy flatbar gravelit, tyylikkäitä ja käyttökelpoisia varsinkin jos tosiaan ajaa vaativilla alustoilla.



Jos viittasit siihen mun ysäri-26er gravel-ehdotukseen, niin siksi, että suoralla tangolla sellaisesta ei oikein varsinaisesti saa projektia aikaiseksi, kun niissä on suora tanko alunperinkin. Sitä paitsi droppitanko-ATB olisi megana coolimpi kuin joku uudelleen nimetty hybridi. (Vaikkakin pitää myöntää, että joku tämmöinen Sklarin SuperSomethingin kaltainen jalkajarrullinen flattipoljin&flattitanko-työmatkagravel olisi aika cool projekti myös. Varsinkin tollasella Monén pimppaamalla jalkajarrunavalla.)

Noin muuten yleisesti ottaen kivoja tällaiset Pexin projun kaltaiset projektit, joissa on tehty muutakin kuin tilattu valmis runko jostain ja osat jostain ja sitten ruuvattu osat runkoon kiinni.

----------


## Arosusi

Epäselvyyksien välttämiseksi
Hieno projekti 
Hieno pyörä





> Noin muuten yleisesti ottaen kivoja tällaiset Pexin projun kaltaiset projektit, joissa on tehty muutakin kuin tilattu valmis runko jostain ja osat jostain ja sitten ruuvattu osat runkoon kiinni.




Loppujen lopuksi poikkeaako tuo rungon hiontaa ja maalausta lukuunottamatta muista edellä mainitsemistasi projekteista?

----------


## nure

^^Henk.koht. sitä mieltä että 26" kiekoille ei kannata paljoakaan rakentaa, korkeintaan jokin semiretron vois ajankuluksi vääntää mutta silloinkin pitäisi saada jotkin Campan maastopalikat käyttöön. Tavallaan kun olen niinkin vanha ei tuollainen retroilu ja menneisyyden kaipuu kovasti iske vaikkakin tuo vihreä hieman muutti käsitystäni.

Ps. Howerin nappivaihteissa on ideaa, retroa ja sähköä!

----------


## stenu

^^ Kyllä minusta on eri asia kunnostaa vanha runko kuin tilata kaupasta uusi. Pexin projektin kaltaisia virityksiä voi lähestyä myös kuluttajaeettisesti. Vanhalle pyörälle uuden elämän antaminen on paljon ekologisempaa polkupyörien harrastamista kuin Kauko-Idän hiilikuitujätekasojen kasvattamiseen osallistuminen.

----------


## nure

^Siis kun aihio on mielekäs, Pxin projekti todella hieno mutta jos aihioksi otetaan jokin (melkein) marketpyörä niin sille en kovin suutakaan arvoa anna. 
Valitettavasti taitaa olla niin että suuri osa tuollaisista alle +/-5tonnin kuituisista tulee kiinasta ja voihan toivottavasti jätteen käyttää uudelleen vaikka asvaltin joukossa.

----------


## Pexi

Kiitos kaikille kommenteista ja ajatuksista!

Vastauksia kysymyksiin ja kyseenalaistuksiin:

Vanteiden tarrat
Nämä häiritsevät myös itseäni. Tilanne korjaantuu tilauksessa olevilla hiilarivanteilla, jotka tulevat olemaan aivan anonyymit, ei logoja, ei tekstejä, pelkkää kiiltävää mustaa.Renkaiden tekstit
Eilisten kuvien jälkeen tilanne onkin jo muuttunut. Tänään alle meni uudet 28 mm Contin GP5000:t, mutta tekstejä niissäkin on ja lisäksi pieni tyylitelty saksan lippu (!). Nyt tekstien keskitys venttiilin kohdalle saattoi kuitenkin onnistua paremmin.Kuituvanteet
Jos ne eivät omasta mielestäni lopulta näytä tai tunnu hyviltä, niin se ei ole kauhea ongelma, koska niille on joka tapauksessa käyttöä toisissa pyörissä. Nuo Campan Khamsinit on sinänsä kyllä hyvät ajettavat. Mutta painavat.Oletko porannut tankoon reiät jarruvaijereita varten? Heikentääkö??? ne kuinka paljon tangon kestävyyttä kun ovat kohdassa mihin kohdistuu suurin rasitus?
Kyllä vain, porasin ja viilasin reiät tankoon! Pyöreä ja ei-teräväkulmainen reikä alapinnassa toki heikentää, mutta ei kuitenkaan ehkä heikennä tankoa liikaa, kun suurin rasitus tulee olemaan reikien kohdalla pääasiassa puristava ja kiertävä (voimakas jarrutus alamäessä). Mitään rasituslaskelmia asiasta mulla ei tietenkään ole, joten voi olla toisinkin. Joka tapauksessa reikien kohdalla ei ole tankoteippejä, joten tarkoitukseni on seurata tilanteen kehittymistä. Tässä suhteessa mulla on se etu, että olen aika kevyt ukko.

----------


## Arosusi

> [*]Kuituvantee
> Jos ne eivät omasta mielestäni lopulta näytä tai tunnu hyviltä, niin se ei ole kauhea ongelma, koska niille on joka tapauksessa käyttöä toisissa pyörissä. Nuo Campan Khamsinit on sinänsä kyllä hyvät ajettavat. Mutta painavat.




Tuohan se on tärkeintä. Itselle noita rakennetaan.

Itse inhoan pyörässä kaikenlaisia tarroja ja logoja niin ne tulee teipattua tai tussilla peitettyä. Paitsi GP5000 tuo Saksan lippu on jätetty tussilla peittämättä.

----------


## Teemu H

Hieno pyörä Pexi!

Minulla on fetissi vintage-teräkseen hiilikuitukiekoilla. Vielä en ole päässyt toteuttamaan fantasiaani, mutta ehkä jonain päivänä... ja meinaan kyllä säästää omat Campagnolo Borat, vaikka joskus maantiepyörässä levyjarruihin siirrynkin.

Random googlekuvahaku:

----------


## Pexi

Voi olla, että minulle on kehittymässä sama fetissi, kaikkien aiempien lisäksi. Onneksi vaimoni on ymmärtäväinen.

----------


## Köfte

Vannejarruilla kuitenkin vielä mennään? Jarrupinta luo tietty pienen kirkkauden hiilen synkkyyteen. Ultimate perversiohan olisi tanwallit korkeilla hiilarikiekoilla vannejarruilla vanhan liiton teräsraamissa vaikkapa helmiäispinkkinä...

----------


## nure

Teemu, elämni hienoin pyörä oli tuollainen SuperCorsa, kylläkin sinisenä, ainoa pyörä jonka myyntiä katunut.

----------


## JKO17

Tässä sitten liikkeessä teetetty pyöräprojekti tehtävänannolla "haluan parhaan pyörän" ( tai kalleimman)
Hintalappu noin 27 teur, ilman kustomoitua maalausta. Tämä on käsittääkseni suunnilleen se maksimisumma jonka maantiepyörään saa menemään jos käyttää "perinteisiä" massatuotanto-osia.
Tässä:
-Pinarello Dogma F
-Lightweight Obermayer kiekot
- DA di2
-SRM 
-Ceramic speed
- teetetty ohjaamo

Osta  ja pulttaa projektit on minusta ihan hienoja, varsinkin jos ostajalla on selkeä idea tai joskus jopa niin että rikkoo perinteisiä kaavoja. Tällaiset haluan parhaan (lue kalleimman) lopputulos on minusta vaan tylsä. 

Chris Millerin youtube kanavalta. Kanavalla on muutama keskustelupodcast, jotka mielenkiintoisia ajankohtaisista pyöräilyaiheista.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grxEntulJlU

----------


## paaton

> Voi olla, että minulle on kehittymässä sama fetissi, kaikkien aiempien lisäksi. Onneksi vaimoni on ymmärtäväinen.



Kyllähän tuo ärjy droppitanko vaan istuu tuollaisen fillariin. Paljon paremmin mitä bullhorni. 

Mutta tärkeintähän sitä on tuollakin fillarilla ajaa.

----------


## Smooth

Ehkä väärä topikki, mutta tälläinen olmo löytyisi ylimääräisenä jos joku haluaa alkaa projektia tekeen. Yv jos kiinnostuit

https://bikerecyclery.com/1984-olmo-...-paint-decals/

----------


## kauris

> Hieno pyörä Pexi!
> 
> Minulla on fetissi vintage-teräkseen hiilikuitukiekoilla. Vielä en ole päässyt toteuttamaan fantasiaani, mutta ehkä jonain päivänä... ja meinaan kyllä säästää omat Campagnolo Borat, vaikka joskus maantiepyörässä levyjarruihin siirrynkin.
> 
> Random googlekuvahaku:



Jos Berliiniin suuntaa matkalle, niin kannattaa käydä Steel Vintage bikes kahvilassa. Oli hienoja 80- ja 90-luvun teräsrunkoisia maantiepyöriä näytteillä ja myynnissä.

----------


## Pexi

Vaihdoin tangon pursuit-malliseksi. Muutama satku pitää tällä mallilla nyt ajella ja sitten tarvittaessa vaihtaa takaisin perus-bullhorniin, mutta aika näyttää kumpi tähän nyt jää pidemmäksi aikaa (kippuratanko tähän ei palaa, koska niitä on tallissa jo liikaa). Sinänsä tangon vaihtaminen on tässä naurettavan helppoa, kun ei edes tankoteippejä tartte irrottaa. Tämän päivän pienellä testilenkillä joka tapauksessa tuntui, että kroppa on ihan ok tämänkin ajoasennon kanssa ja jyrkät nousutkin meni ihan normaalisti. Droppia satulan yläpinnasta kahvojen vaakatasoon on 14 cm, joten eihän tuo liene absoluuttisesti edes agressiivinen ajoasento. Ulkonäkö on tämän tangon kanssa omaan makuuni kyllä aivan *dog's bollocks*. Otuksenahan tämä on selvä _praying mantis_, eli rukoilijasirkka.

Vaijeritkin kulkee nyt sillä tavalla kuin vaijerien kuuluu kulkea. Siististi ja kauniisti. Huomata kannattaa myös vaihtunut pulloteline, joka on nyt myös siististi tyyliin sopiva. Mutta kertokaapa te - muotipoliisit ja muut näkijät - mielipiteenne, kumpi tankomalli on parempi?

----------


## nure

^Bullhorn ehdottomasti tyylikkäämpi mutta loppupeleissähän kyse siitä kumpi toimii paremmin ajossa.

----------


## MRe

^^onhan toi… aika hurjan näköinen. Jos posin kautta, niin tuskin tulee vastaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## K.Kuronen

^^^teippaukset vain kämmenen leveydelle jarrukahvoista: pitkä (musta) teippaus tekee tangosta raskaan ja hallitsevan?

----------


## fob

Tuo vihreä kaunotar on ehdottomasti tasapainoisemman näköinen ensimmäisellä tankomallilla.

----------


## nure

^^Ja ohut perinteinen kangasnauha pitää sirompana tangon...

----------


## arctic biker

Äänestän ekaa tankoa, itte pyörä on todella kaunis sekä nätin värinen.

Edit. Aitassa kerää pölyä Maverick, terästä tieten. Ostin muistaakseni viime vuosituhannen puolella paikallisesta kivijalasta, myyjä ei tiennyt vehkeen ikää mutta 2x5 oli voimalinja. Joskus hipelöin sillä mielin josko tästä jotain sais aikaiseksi. Raha ratkaisi ynnä rungon liika iso koko mulle. Maantiepyörä siis, ja käyttöä toki näki.

----------


## Köfte

> ^Bullhorn ehdottomasti tyylikkäämpi mutta loppupeleissähän kyse siitä kumpi toimii paremmin ajossa.



Samaa mieltä minäkin olen.

----------


## Pexi

Aika yksimielinen näkemys tuntuu siis olevan, että perusbullhorn on tyylikkäämpi. Vastavirtaan joudun menemään, sillä ainakin toistaiseksi tuo pursuit-versio miellyttää itseäni ja on ollut mukava ajettava. Mutta K.Kuroselle kiitos silmiäni avanneesta kommentista tankoteippien raskauttavasta vaikutuksesta! Paaaljon hienompi ja kiiltävämpi tuli, kun vähensi teipattua matkaa radikaalisti. Nuren ehdottama kangasnauha varmasti keventäisi ohjaamon ulkoasua vielä lisää, mutta käsillä on kiva olla jotain pehmustettakin.

----------


## nure

^Itse Nauhoitin viimeisen aerotangon kankaisella vain kahvoista alas mutta johtunee etten pitänyt tarpeellisena enempää kun aina hanskat kädessä. Sama mielestäni lähtenyt nauhojen paksuuteen, puhdas makuasia.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^^Jep, ainakin mun silmääni nyt on hyvä balanssi ja tanko istuuu muuhun pyörään, kuin olisi siinä aina ollutkin.

----------


## paaton

Kyl, selkeesti parempi, mitä se bullhorni. Nyt tuo näyttää siltä, että olisi voinut olla pyörässä aina paikallaan.

----------


## MRe

Joo, parempi näin.

----------


## Köfte

Kevennetty näkymä on parempi, silti bullis, minun mielestäni.
Pääasia kuitenkin käyttäjän mieltymykset.

----------


## nure

Vaikka bullhorn tyylikkäämpi niin kuitenkin mukavuus tärkein, toisaaltaan usealle/itselle ulkonäöllä merkitystä...

----------


## markkut

Kaverin puolesta kyselen... Mikähän olisi asiallinen suruaika, jonka jälkeen voi alkaa häiriköimään perikuntaa ostotarjouksilla pyörästä, josta omistaja ei eläessään hennonut luopua?

----------


## JackOja

> Kaverin puolesta kyselen... Mikähän olisi asiallinen suruaika, jonka jälkeen voi alkaa häiriköimään perikuntaa ostotarjouksilla pyörästä, josta omistaja ei eläessään hennonut luopua?



Sanoisin 4-7 päivää. Jos on tiedossa muitakin kiinnostuneita niin heti.

----------


## Pexi

Tämä projekti alkaa nyt olla kaikin puolin lopullisessa paketissa, viimeiset kuvat ohessa. Alla on uudet LB AR46 kiekot ja renkaina 28 mm GP 5000 S TR tubeleksena. Renkaan todellinen leveys on näillä kiekoilla 29 mm ja se on myös näillä jarrukalibereilla kokolailla maksimi. 5 baarin paineilla ajaen kyyti on sitten pehmeää ja pyörä rullaa kuin rosvo ruuhkassa. Painoa nyt 9.05 kg (wattimaastopolkimineen kaikkineen). Olisi kai pitänyt laittaa vähemmän litkua, niin olisi jäänyt alle ysin.





Lopuksi vielä kuva tämän päivän lenkiltä, normi valokuvauspaikalta Rte Napoleonin varrelta.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Hyvän näköinen Pexin projekti myös LB:n kiekoilla. Itselleni kelpaisi ihan kummalla kiekkoparilla vaan.

----------


## markkut

> Sanoisin 4-7 päivää. Jos on tiedossa muitakin kiinnostuneita niin heti.



Ei meitä kai jonoksi ole. 90-luvun alun japanilaisesta retkipyörästä kyse. 4 päivää tuntuu itsestä vähän haaskalintumeiningiltä... Viikkoa ajattelin minimiksi, ehkä pidän sen. Kiitos mielipiteestä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Ehkä sitä aikaa tärkeämpi juttu on tilannetaju. Missä ja miten sen ottaa puheeksi.

----------


## MRe

^No siinä montunreunallahan se on hyvä kysäistä.

Joo, hankalia asioita. Joku voi kokea haaskailuksi, toinen taas olla helpottunut, että edes yksi asia vähemmän mietittävänä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> ^No siinä montunreunallahan se on hyvä kysäistä.



Tai kirjoittaa sinne adressin kääntöpuolelle.   :Hymy:

----------


## tchegge_

Nykertelin valojen kauko-ohjaimelle kiinteämpää asennusta. Huomasin että noi kahvakumit on sen verran halpoja että ei haittaa jos tulee susi. 


Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## Tafi

Mulla on tyhjä runko, niin kumpi kannattaa ostaa eteen ensin haarukka vai rengas?

----------


## Tafi

[QUOTE=Mulla on tyhjä runko, niin kumpi kannattaa ostaa eteen ensin haarukka vai rengas?[/QUOTE]

Entäs viittiikö enää laittaa qr akselia, vai laittaako läpiakselit?

----------


## nure

^Tarkoitatko haarukka vai kiekko? Jos sitä tarkoitat niin ehdottomasti läpiakselilla oleva haarukka ja sitten kiekko tai samaan aikaan.

----------


## Tafi

Niin siis kiekko

----------


## TERU

> Mulla on tyhjä runko, niin kumpi kannattaa ostaa eteen ensin haarukka vai rengas?



En kiistä nuren tiukkaa neuvoa akselista, mutta olen omissani päätynyt klassisiin ratkaisuihin; qr akselit - vaikka levarit, ulkopuoleiset vaijerit ja kierteinen keskiömuhvi. 
Ajo noilla valinnoilla rauhoittaa mielen.

Riman voi itse asetaa haluamalleen korkeudelle, ja tietenkin olemassa olevan rungon mukaan - kun projektinsa käy toteuttamaan. 
Voi se olla korkeallakin.

----------


## Tafi

130mm taitaa olla takahaarukka, alu, mitä tossa Samulione vidii katselin kolmen vuoden takaa… Ei voi rima olla kovin korkealla, kun rahaton mies rakentaa. Aika paljon taitaa tulla vähän käytettyä osaa, mitä tuossa olen tuumaillut, 1x ainakin ja hyrdo levarit, suora tanko ja gravel renkulit. Runko on pieni Pearl White.

----------


## nure

TERU, ei kyse siitä että qr olisi syy että hylkää pyörän tai projektin mutta jos mahdollista valita niin ehdottomasti läpiakselit. Toisaaltaan löytyyköhän noihin 130/135 periin muita kuin se akseleita.
Muuten osittain samaa mieltä, kierteinen keskiö ehdoton valinta ja ei sisäisetkään pakollinen valinta vaikka ne nykyisestä löytyykin, ulkoiset kyllä simppelit.

----------


## TERU

Onks rungossa takana edes levaripaikkaa?

----------


## Tafi

On sentään.
Mulla ei ole vielä yhtään osaa, ei voi laittaa kuvia.

----------


## miz

> 130mm taitaa olla takahaarukka, alu, mitä tossa Samulione vidii katselin kolmen vuoden takaa… Ei voi rima olla kovin korkealla, kun rahaton mies rakentaa. Aika paljon taitaa tulla vähän käytettyä osaa, mitä tuossa olen tuumaillut, 1x ainakin ja hyrdo levarit, suora tanko ja gravel renkulit. Runko on pieni Pearl White.



Onko tuo siis joku harvinainen / vanha runko ja oikeasti 130mm perä? Vaiko meneekö sinne normaali 135mm qr levyjarrunapa?
Mikä runko kyseessä?

----------


## nure

^Eikös jonkin ajan maantiepyörissä ollut tuo 130millinen perä? Teräsrunkoja jotkut ainakin (väittäneet) venyttäen että 135millinen menee.

----------


## Tafi

Se on Rossano Cross, 47cm

----------


## TERU

Tuohan on ihan kelporunko projektin aihioksi. 

Riittääkö vaakapituus suoralle tangolle, joutuuko laittamaan pitkänkin stemmin?

----------


## nure

Ei taida kaikkein lyhyin olla mutta paljon kiinni myös siitä millaista ajoasentoa hakee.

----------


## Tafi

Jos ei mun 13v suostu sillä ajamaan, niin sit mä ehkä myyn sen. Tää on suunnitelma.

----------


## TERU

Hyvä juttu, että junnulle tulossa, ennuste vaan paranee!

----------


## Tafi

Ohjainlaakerin kanssa en o oikein puuhannut koskaan, siinä on IS41 tapered emäputki. Mitä se tarkoittaa alaosassa? Voisiko joku auttaa?

----------


## nure

^Oletko varma että on tapered?

----------


## Tafi

Hmm, en. Saattoi olla että haarukka…
Hitto, kun olisi runko tai haarukka näpeissä, niin olisi helpompaa puhua mitoista. Osa kamoista on sentään tulossa.

Kai me hiilarihaarukka sentään laitetaan. Uskaltaisko Alilta tilattua käyttää?

----------


## nure

Tarkista kuitenkin millaisen haarukan nielee ennenkuin tilaat. Yhden moisen kasannut ja siinä ainakin oli ihan perinteinen suora purki.

----------


## Tafi

Aye aye, Sir.

----------


## Tafi

Katselkaa ja ihailkaa:


68mm BB, 135mm perä, suora IS41 emäputki, gravel renkaat no problem. Hiilaritolppa ja n.1,4 kg

----------


## Arosusi

> Katselkaa ja ihailkaa



OOOO! On hieno. Hieno väri.
Onpa kevyt! Riittääkö?

No, Rossanon rungot oli muistaakseni ihan hyviä alumiinirunkoja. Hyvän pyörän tuosta saa rakennettu.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tämä ketju on osa pirun pikkusormea. Yhtään uutta pyörää en tarvitse, enkä muitakaan uusia osia koska kaikki pelaa.

Mutta silti joku teräs-projekti kiinnostaisi. Ja siihen teräsjousikeula.   :Hymy:

----------


## nure

Sitä arvelinkin että suora haarukkaputki... Oleks punninnut vai onkos ilmoitettu paino? Aika kevyt 6000 sarjan rungoksi.

----------


## Tafi

Punnasin. 10kg Lidl vaaalla, ei se ole niin justiinsa. 47cm pikkurunko, kato. Vaihtajankorvake on paikallaan, keula, kiekot ja renkaat on tilaamatta, niin ja takavaihtaja. Eli ainoa, etuvaihtajaa ei tule. QR skewerit tarvin, jotain pikkuosaa puuttuu kans. Sähkölaitos muisti laskulla, niin jää nuo kalliit osat tammikuulle.

----------


## Tafi

No niin siis, ohjainlaakerit on IS41, sisämitta 28,6-30,2mm. Siis ylä, ja ala. Voiko niitten sisään laittaa 28,6mm etuhaarukkaputken? Vai minkä kokoinen sen pitää olla?

Tilasin ton Cuben IS41-IS41 ohjainlaakerit.
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/cube...1/28.6-is41/30

----------


## nure

Voi olla että oon väärässä mutta tuo tilaamasi on mallia integroitu ja tuosta kuvasta ei saa selvää millaisen laakerin tuo nielee. Voi olla että olisit tarvinut tuollaisen https://www.bike-discount.de/en/xlc-...d-1-1/8-hs-a04 En kyllä aivan varma mutta kyllä joku viisaampi kertoo tarkemmin.
Eikös tuo haarukka ole 1 1/8" joten menee kyllä.

----------


## paaton

No näkeehän ton nure ihan silmälläkin, että emäputki on paksu ja tuossa on pesät laakereille.

----------


## nure

^Siksihän mainitsin viisammasta kun tiesin kommenttisi...

----------


## Marsusram

Yhden IS41 rungon kasanneena (Zaskar Team) ei tuossa ole mitään mystiikkaa. 
Laakerit pudotetaan pesään ja kiristetään.
^^^^Suora 1 1/8" haarukkaputki käy, nimellismitat ylä- ja alapäässä ovat nuo.

----------


## nure

Jep, integroitu siitä helppo ettei tarvi prässätä.

----------


## Marsusram

^Helppo asentaa ja kevyt, mutta rotsaustarve tulee IS pesälle herkemmin kuin vaihdettavien kuppien kanssa.

----------


## nure

^Mites kuituisen rungon kanssa? Kahteen olen asentanut ilman mitään kommervenkkejä...

----------


## Marsusram

^^Kuituisissa lienee metallinen insertti tai muuten jäykistetty laakeripesä. Kokemusta ei ole, on rakenteen mitoituskysymys kauanko kestää. 
Tapered IS varmaan kestää paremmmin kuin suora, pari sellaista on Kinesiksen rungoissa, eikä ole huomannut löysää.
Alumiinirungossakin muodonmuutos tapahtuu vähitellen kun haarukka nytkyttää menosuuntaan. Kun ei ole vaihdettavia kuppeja, pitää välys korjata rotsaamalla.

----------


## nure

^^Kahdessa ollut, Merlin & Cinelli ja kummassakin kuitunen,  oli jopa tuon Merlininkin ihan asennusvalmis.

----------


## Tafi

Mikäs on levein renkas, joka menee 19C leveälle vanteelle?

----------


## nure

Kannattaa tsekata mitä vanteen valmistaja sanoo mutta veikkaan että jokin 2.2" saattaa olla maksimi mutta odota taas sen viisaan mielipidettä.

----------


## Matti Heikkinen

Oletan että rungoon sopii samnlainen FSA:n semi-integroitu laakeri kun saman merkin hybridirungoissa,toinen kysymys on mistä saat hankittua varalle vaihtajan korvakkeen ei taida löytyä mistä Taiwanilaiselta valmistajalta Piiroisen Arto osti rungot

----------


## Tafi

^ veikkaan että Marvin kataloogista löytyy. Ainakin joku, mistä saa tuunattua.

----------


## TERU

Ei huolta korvakkeesta ja noille vanteille menee niin leveä rengas kuin haarukoihin sopii pyörimään. Vähän muutoinkaan tuon rungon kanssa ongelmia, kun kiinityspisteitäkin löytyy. Löytö kaikkiaan tuo hieno runko, joka on jäänyt joltakin joskus kasaamatta. Saa tuon sovitettua aikuisellekin jonnekin 175 senttiseen saakka?

----------


## arctic biker

> Mikäs on levein renkas, joka menee 19C leveälle vanteelle?



Lennard Zinn Velonewsin Fag-palstallaan vuosi sitten just samaan kysymykseen vastasi näin. Minimi vanteen sisäleveys milleissäx1.25 ja maksimi x2.5.


Silloin ku me Nuren kanssa oltiin nuoria ja komeita niin surutta ajeltiin 19C vanteilla jopa 2.25 tuumaisilla renkailla! Haulla "Mavic tire width chart" löytyy asiasta enemmän.

----------


## nure

^Noin se meni, oli loikkaus 1.9"--->2.25" Kukaan ei kertonut eikä internettiä ollut ja silti homma toimi hienosti!

----------


## TERU

Silloin kun minäkin olin kaltaisenne nuori, oli muotia, ehkä keveyttäkin haettiin, kapeat vanteet. Yhdessä omistani silloin oli 15c vanteet ja surutta ajoin 2.3" tuumaisilla renkailla. Mistään en tiennyt mitään, me vanhentuessa viisastumme.

----------


## arctic biker

Ny me enää ollaan komeita. @Tafi toki esitti hyvän kysymyksen johon ei vieläkään ole yhtä  ainoaa oikeeta vastausta. Itte käytän kerrointa 2. Eli 19C vanteella joita gravelissa on niin 38mm jonka pyöristän pikkasen ylöspäin ja kas kummaa 40mm on suvikumit, tulossa olevat Roudat jotka päätynevät korvaamaan Gravdal/Grisvold kaksikon ovat 42mm.

----------


## Oulunjulli

Joo mullaki oli Scandalissa joskus 17C kiekoilla isoimmat Big Applet. Nyt siinä taitaa olla 2.25 maxxikset kun poika vei sen kämpilleen. 
Viime talvi gravelin Prime kehillä jotka lie 19C oli 45mm Cinturato Gravelit, ei kai se edes näytä kovin tyhmältä, mutta tubeless venttiilin kohdalla on jo vähän ahdasta.

----------


## Tafi

PPK sta löysin 19C vanteella käytetyt etu- ja takakiekot, 622:set, kuuspultti navoilla. Toisessa kulunut Maxxis. Ali lähettää valkoisen haarukan, niin alkaa osat olla, pikkuhiljaa kasailen mitä eukkoa tai joulua pääsee karkuun.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> pikkuhiljaa kasailen mitä eukkoa tai joulua pääsee karkuun.



Toivotan onnea.  :Hymy:

----------


## TERU

Tuliko haarukkaan kuitua?
Aluhaarukallakin ajaa kun renkaat 32 mm tai yli, kunhan kuski ei ihan suffeli.

----------


## Tafi

Juu, kuitua tulee. Kiitos, muuten kaikille, tähän mennessä.

----------


## nure

Moni ajaa kiinankuidulla...

----------


## TERU

Usein tietämättäkään, usein myös reilu peli, kerrotaa tuo Kiina valmistajaksi, mm ruotsalaiskonsernin italialainen Bianchi panee Taiwan-tarran pyöriensä keskiömuhvin alle, ihan näkyvästi, reilu peli. 
Ihan hyviä välineitä ovatkin tavalliselle pyöräilijälle.

----------


## nure

^Suuri osa kuituhaarukoista (ja rungoista) tulee Kiinasta ja Taiwanista ja brändääjän laadunvalvonnan alaisena mutta itse jätän Alin rauhaan puhtaasti laadun epätasaisuuden vuoksi. Kyllä moni muukin kuin Bianchi ilmoittaa alkuperän, ainakin periaatteella "Design in Italy" jolloin tietää alkuperän.

----------


## Tafi

Mun lompakolle vaan ei sovi 300€ maksaminen 50€ haarukasta, ei sekään ole niin justiinsa.

----------


## nure

^Niinpä, elämä on täynnä valintoja. Toisaaltaan itsellä suht miesmäisesti massaa niin sekin yksi syy miksi valinta ei kohdistu Aliin, on konkreettisesti tietettävä (luotettavat) painorajat komponenteille.

----------


## TERU

Joitakin vuosia(kymmeniä) sitten oli aiheellinen haukkumasana made in Japan, made in Hongong, made in China. Vaikkapa työkalut ei kestäneet, jotain tinaseosta lienevä olleetkin.
Ohi ovat nuo ajat, ammattitason kalujakin noista tulee ja vaikka noita ostaisi halpahallista, niin harrastelijalle ovat toimivia. 

Tähän projektiin varmaan riittää haarukan laatu...

----------


## paaton

> Mun lompakolle vaan ei sovi 300€ maksaminen 50€ haarukasta, ei sekään ole niin justiinsa.



Niin ja eihän tuo niin nuukaa ole, kun menee lapsen käyttöön. Eiks je?

----------


## Tafi

Juu, kyllä ne kaikki heikot kohdat löytää, hyvinkin nopeasti. Takavuosina olin varma, että polkupyörän KAIKKI ruuvit on ruuvilukittava, niin paljon niitä tippui ipanoitten pyöristä.

----------


## TERU

Äskettäin hain uuden suoratankoisen pyörän ulosheittomyynnistä, olisin nakannut pyörän suoraan autoon, mutta penteleet eivät antaneet ilman luovutustarkistusta ja kaikki ruuvit vetivät niin kireälle ettei noita tahtonut saada normaalikireälle. Kävin kaikki kriittiset kohdat läpi. 

Lasten pyörien ruuvit taas vaativat kiristyksen pian ajon alkamisen jälkeen, useinhan nuo hankitaankin marketeista, koska käyttöikä lyhyehkö - lapset kasvavat yltiönopeasti.

----------


## Tafi

Laitan tähän itselleni muistiin, että vaihtajankorvake on Marwi GH-009.

----------


## nure

Totta että kriteerit haarukoissa ja Ali osissa aivan eri kriteerit  +100kiloiselle kuin muksuille. 

Ps. Vaihtajankorvake aika epäolennainen palikka, itse en reiluun 4kymmennen vuoteen yhtään hajoittanut.

----------


## TERU

Samoin täällä, korvake vain kaksi kertaa sujahtanut, oikaisukelpoiseksi noissakin, kerran kaatumisen yhteydessä ja toinen ketjun jumittuessa rissojen hajotessa, oikaisemalla korjaantui tuokin. Yhden palika olen hermostuksissani ostanut yhteen pyörään varalle.
Tosi harvinaista tiellä ajaville, mutta maastossa ajot noita rikkoo joskus ja omat ajot eivät sisällä oikeata maastajoa.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Vaihtajankorvake aika epäolennainen palikka, itse en reiluun 4kymmennen vuoteen yhtään hajoittanut.



Itse ostan varakorvakkeen aina pyörähankinnan yhteydessä. Ja annan sen tietysti mukaan uudelle omistajalle jos myyn pyörän pois. Minulla on omiin pyöriin aina valmiina se korvake, yhdet jarrupalat, yhdet ketjut, takapakka ja eturatas. Lisäksi vielä yksi keskiö, kiekkoihin varapinnoja ja toki vaijereita, jarrunestettä, sisureita yms korjaustarviketta

----------


## kauris

Nure, voi sanoa, että vaihtajankorvake vaikuttaa itselle olevan epäolennainen palikka mutta ei, että se ylipäätään on. On eri asia ajaa kaduilla ja maanteillä kaatuilematta kuin metsässä kivikoissa, juurakoissa kantojen keskellä ja kaatua useamman kerran vuodessa. Tuskin sulla vanteitakaan menee klommoille kovin usein, pyörä naarmunnu joskus sieltä täältä, vaatteita repeydy jne. En minäkään mun maantiepyöriin ole koskaan tarvinnut tai varalle ostanut korvakkeita mutta maastopyöriin hankin niitä 1-2 varalle ja käyttöä niille on silloin tällöin ollut. Ei välttämättä joka vuosi mutta kiva se extrakorvake on olla varalla kun hinta on kuitenkin "vain" parikymppiä mutta toisaalta hankkiminen hädän hetkellä kestää huonolla tuurilla viikkoja.

----------


## nure

^Survival Kit!

----------


## Ohiampuja

> ^Survival Kit!



Noin se piti ennen olla, kun maalla asui. Mitään osia ei saanut kotinurkista, ja tosi turhauttavaa jos keskellä kesää pitäisi jotain ketjuja odotella viikko tolkulla. Ja onhan se kätevää, jos vaikka nastarenkaita vaihtaessa huomaa, että onpas jarrupalat ihan loppu. Niin siitä vaan pakista uudet tilalle. Ja tietysti taas uudet sitten ostoslistalle.

----------


## Opulus

Tekee mieli sanoa että jos maantie/cyclo/gravel-fillaristilla ei ikinä ole ollut tarvetta varakappaleelle eikä korvaketta ole tarvinnut koskaan edes oikaista tai oikaisuttaa, niin kyseessä on ollut poikkeuksellisen taitava tai melkoisen onnekas fillaristi - tai sitten sellainen jonka ajot ovat olleet niin tylsän tapahtumattomia ja turvallisia sillä tavalla että on ollut enemmän kyse siirtymästä paikasta toiseen kuin ajamisesta :Cool: 

Ja sitten tietysti on fillaristeja, joiden korvakkeet saattavat vääntyä tai murtua muulloinkin kuin ajaessa. (Typerin mutta myös koomisin tapaus omalla kohdalla oli kun huolimattomasti nojaamaan jätetty fillari kaatui kun hetkeksi käänsi selkänsä tarttuakseen pesuainepulloon...)

----------


## nure

^^Onneksi nykyään tarvittavat  osat tulee nopeasti kotiovella ja jos tiettyjä varastoi niin voi pyörä vaihtua ennen kuin osille tarvetta.

^Tietenkin jos on varaosa pakissa niin vahinkoa ei satu. Toisaaltaan kun harrastuksen aloittanut jo vuosikymmeniä sitten niin siihen aikaan ei rungoissa ollut edes vaihdettavia korvia...

----------


## jame1967

Mäkin pitkään ajelin mettässäkin ennen ensimmäistä korvakevaurioo , kun heti perään meni toinenkin .
Muistaakseni molemmilla kerroilla oksa syypää ja kerrasta irti poikki ja kävellen kotio , maasturi kyseessä , toissa talvena meni työmatka cyklosta tiellä , ilmeisesti lumen takia , matka jatkui suorittamisen jälkeen .

----------


## Ohiampuja

> ^^Onneksi nykyään tarvittavat  osat tulee nopeasti kotiovella ja jos tiettyjä varastoi niin voi pyörä vaihtua ennen kuin osille tarvetta...



Korona-aikana taisi tavan kulutusosillakin olla aika pitkät toimitusajat. Ja toisekseen vaihdan pyöriä aika harvoin, joten kulutusosat tulee kyllä käytettyä. Ja on se kiva bonus käytetyn pyörän ostajallekin antaa mukaan vähän tarvikkeita. Luulen ja toivon että se antaa kuvan vastuullisesta omistajasta, eli hyvin hoidetusta pyörästä.

----------


## nure

^Itsellä taas pyörät vaihtuu säännöllisesti joten pyöräkohtaisia osia en keräillyt, tietenkin jotain yleis osaa kaappiin kertyy muttei sen kummempaa.

----------


## Kaatuilija

En nyt keksinyt parempaakaan ketjua, missä kysyä.

Maastopyöräilyharrastus on nyt ollut vuosia tauolla ja nyt on vähän alkanut houkuttelemaan uudestaan. Kenties vähän hankalampi maastoon sopiva pidempijoustoinen maasturi voisi myös olla mieleen. Pyörien ja joustomatkojen kehitystä en ole kyllä seurannut pitkään aikaan.

Vanha itse jämäosista kokoamani Scotin 29" täpäri on lojunut kellarissa pölyyntymässä ja huoltoa vailla. Tuohan on ihan nopea ja kevyt pyörä ja loivahkon keulakulman takia ihan ok teknisempäänkin maastoon, mutta joustoa voisi olla enemmän. Kannattaisikohan tuosta lähteä rakentamaan taas toimivaa peliä ja kenties etuhaarukan joustomatka nostaa 120 milliin ja laittaa 2.4" renkaat alle? Käsittääkseni tuohon Sidiin saa palikat, joilla joustomatkaa tulee lisää ja vanteiden leveys pitäisi riittää leveämmille renkaille. Vai paljonkohan tuosta saisi huollettuna myymällä, jos vaihtaisi kokonaan uuteen pyörään? Tuleeko ylipäätään downgrade-fiilis, jos ostan 2 tonnin pidempijoustoisen täpärin tai HT:n tilalle? Käytönjälkiä toki löytyy, tuo pyörä on käynyt kerran varkaidenkin matkassa (poliisi onneksi huomasi, että pultsarilla oli epäilyttävän hieno pyörä alla) ja osa komponenteista taitaa olla vuodelta 2014 asti. Lisäksi ihan uusi pyörä houkuttelisi muutenkin  :Hymy: 

Speksejä, jotka muistan ulkoa (pyörä on muualla säilössä):
DT Swissin AM-sarjan kiekot, muistaakseni aika kalliit ja kevyet
Vaihteisto sekoitus SRAM XX1:tä ja GX:ää RaceFacen kuitukammilla
Shimano Deore XT -jarrut
Rockshox SID XX keula ja kuvasta poiketen joku Rokkarin takaiskari mustilla liukuputkilla
Scott Scale 940 runko

Vikoja ainakin tällä hetkellä on välys jousituksessa ja jarrujen vuotavat männät. Olen vaihtanut tuohon kahdesti jarrusatulan eteen ja kerran taakse, mutta nyt huomasin pidemmän seisonnan jälkeen, että männät ovat tihkuneet öljyä ja palat pitäisi vaihtaa. Ja sitten toki täyshuolto tehtävä iskarit mukaan lukien. Kaikki varmaan onnistuu itseltäni, ellei ala laiskottamaan. Silloin nakkaan pyörän korjaamolle.

----------


## nure

^Tuohan on aivan laatukapistus. Kannattaa miettiä hieman budjetti ja laittaa kuntoon.

----------


## kni

Joutuu olemaan nuren kanssa sama mieltä. Hissitolppaahan tuo vähän huutaa persiin alle (CRC:ssä on ihan ok tarjouksia päällä jos sopiva malli sattuu kohdalle), ja jos eteen saa kohtuu vaivalla pari senttiä lisää joustoa niin mikä ettei.

----------


## Kaatuilija

Korjaukseen ei toki varsinaista budjettia ole, eli kuntoon tuo tulee. Täytyy googlailla tuota keulan joustamatkan kasvattamista ja hissitolpan hankintaa. Paljonkohan tuon pyörän arvo suunnilleen nykypäivänä huollettuna ja ehjänä olisi?

Canyonilta katselin 140mm joustavia  täpäreitä ja jäykkäperää. Kieltämättä ihan uusi pyörä ja enemmän trail-henkinen pyörä houkuttelisi. Halvimmat täpärit kuitenkin taitavat painaa sen 14 kiloa ja muistaakseni tuon Scott painoi aikanaan kevyillä tubeless-renkailla alle 11 kiloa. Mutta toisaalta enää ei ole kiire esimerkiksi kisaamaan ja ennemmin seikkailisin mukavalla sohvalla, jolla ryskää mistä tahansa yli. Jäykkäperässä taas huoltovapaus houkuttaa. Scottiin on saanut vaihdella laakereita ja yhden takaiskarinkin.

EDIT: Kaivoin tarkempaa osalistausta ja kalliita osia uutena kyllä tuossa Scotissa. Kiekot 500€, kammet 450€, keula 700-800€... Ei ihme, että on kevyt.

----------


## MRe

Kaksimäntäisiä xt-jarruja on ollut rcz:ssa tarjouksessa ihan lähiaikoina. Yläfemmassa olis rallinaaman 31.9/175-millinen hissitolppa.

----------


## nure

Taisi olla yksi keveimpiä hyllystä otettuja aikoinaan.

----------


## Kaatuilija

Laitoinpa tilaukseen seuraavat sälät:
- Keulan ja takaiskarin tiivistesarjat ja öljyt
- 120mm ilmajousi nykyisen 100mm:n tilalle ja bottomless token mukaan
- Uudet jarrupalat
- Vaihdevaijeri
- Takaiskarin puslat
- Uudet tarrat etuhaarukalle ja kammille

Eli laitetaanpa pyörä projektina kuntoon ja takaisin poluille hieman siistimpänä ja maastokelpoisempana. Kustannukset pysyvät maltillisena itse tehtynä. Välys oli sittenkin takaiskarin puslissa, mutta muistelen yhden linkuston kohdan pitäneen narinaa aiemmin. Sen voi ainakin ensiapuna purkaa, putsata ja rasvata. Renkaat olivat kuitin perusteella alle vuoden vanhat Spessut 2.3" leveänä ja lähes ajamattomat, eli niitä ei tarvitse uusia vielä. Hissitolppaa harkitsen vielä.

----------


## nure

Ilman hissitolppaakin tulee toimeen.

----------


## miikaael

> Ilman hissitolppaakin tulee toimeen.



Mummopyörälläkin tulee toimeen, mutta kyllähän se hissitolppa aika paljon helpottaa maastossa ajoa. Mitä vaihtelevampi maasto sitä enemmän. Huomaa sitten kun jonkun aikaa ajanut hissitolpan kanssa ja tottunut sitä käyttämään.

----------


## nure

^Mummopyörälläkin pärjää maastossa. Tietenkin jos pyörään haluaa kaiken mahdollisen härpäkkeen niin mikäs ettei jos se vaan tekee homman kuskille helpoksi...

----------


## Kuminauha

Hissitolppa on varmaan isoin yksittäinen maastopyöräilyä edistävä kehitys viimesen 10 vuoden ajalta. Toki mielipiteitä on monta ja tämäkin on yksi sellainen. Jos pitäisi valita, niin ottasin mieluummin pyörään hissitolpan, kuin pidentäisin joustomatkaa.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Minulle tuli hissitolppa Neuronin mukana viime kesänä, mutta vielä en ole päässyt sinuksi sen kanssa. Taidan olla liian vanha uusiin juttuihin.   :Hymy:

----------


## nure

^Itsellä ei sen kummempaa asennetta mutta lähinnä se että kun nykyisen kaltaisilla pyörillä ajettu vuosikymmeniä niin miten nyt ei pärjätä ilman jotain osaa...?
Toisaaltaan oman kaltaisessa ajossa moista ei edes kaipaa ja joskun nuorempana oli tuollainen viritys millä sai säätää tolppaa ja aika turhaksi totesin XC tyyppisessä ajossa.

----------


## Marsusram

Uudemmissa pyörissä voi olla satulaputki pystympi, jolloin satula on enemmän tiellä ja tarvitsee pudottaa ettei häiritse pyörän käsittelyä maastossa.
Ja onhan se mukava kun ei tarvitse jalkaa nostaa niin korkealle pyörän selkään noustessa. Pysähtyessäkin voi laskea molemmat jalat satulassa istuen maahan.  :Hymy: 
Scottin tapaisessa kevyessä XC -pyörässä lisäpaino ei ole niin toivottavaa, yleensä vaan viilataan kevyemmäksi.
Ja mahtaako tuossa olla sisäisiä vaijerinvientejä, joilla siisteimmin saisi lukituksen vedettyä?

----------


## nure

Tuskin löytyy sisäisiä ja mielummin reilu sadan gramman tolppa kuin selkeästi painavampi säädettävä. Jos itsellä tuollainen niin suuntaisin alle kymmenkiloiseksi, käsittääkseni tuo runko ja SID antavat siihen hyvät vaihtoehdot.

----------


## Kaatuilija

Täytyy fiilistellä hissitolppaa myöhemmin. Kunhan vain saa pyörän ensin ajoon ja tekemistä siihen riittää. 

Keveys on toki mukavaa. Tuossa oli aikanaan ohjaustanko, tolppa ja satulan runko hiilikuitua. Ohjaustango sai pahat naarmut, satula ei sopinut omalle perseelle ja satulatolpan kohtalosta ei mitään tietoa. Ehkä se löytyy vielä jostain. Osat on korvattu Ritcheyn alumiinituotteilla. Renkaina näytti olevan Spessun Ground Control 2.3" edessä ja Fast Trak 2.3" takana ja noilla renkailla ei ole ajettu juuri yhtään. Nuo eivät ole kevyemmästä päästä, mutta ainakin pitävät ihan kohtuullisesti pahemmassakin maastossa, eivätkä ole mahdottoman raskaat sorateillä. Jos tuohon iskee vielä hissitolpan ja keulaan lisää joustoa, niin eiköhän siitä ihan kevyt ja menevä Trail-pyörä tule. Sisäisiä vaijerinvientejä tuossa ei tosiaan ole, eli vaijeri pitäisi vetää jotenkin muuten perille. 

Osat tuohon tosiaan luovutti aikanaan jäykkäperä, jonka paino alkoi kahdeksalla. Voi olla, että kun kevyimmät kuituosat ym. oli vielä paikallaan, niin Scotin paino alkoi kymmenellä. 2 tonnin hintaluokasta katselin ja paino tuntuu trail-vehkeissä olevan siinä 14-15kg paikkeilla.

----------


## nure

Ehkä tuo Scott lähempänä XC:tä kuin puhdasta trailia, toisaaltaan voihan jokain pyöräänsä sanoa ihan miksi vaan. Muistaakseni tuon vakio versiossa mitään erityisen keveitä putkiosia ollut eikä hiilikuitu osista ( välttämättä) kevyitä tee.
Itsellä vaan tuo keventäminen ollut aina hauskaa hupia ja ajankulua mutta eihän siihen kaikkien kannata sortua.

----------


## Kuminauha

Kilo sinne tai tänne täpärissä ei hirveän paljoo tunnu rungossa tai putkiosissa. Enemmän siihen etenemisen tehokkuuteen vaikuttaa alustan toimivuus, rengastus (paino, kuvio, kumilaatu) ja kiekkojen paino.

Noi spessun ground control ja fast trak on tosi hyviä XC/kevyt trail renkaita, ainakin T7 seoksilla.

----------


## nure

^Kysehän ei olekkaan siitä vaan JOS haluaa  kevyen pyörän. Ja veikkaan että kukaan ei kiistä etenemisen tehokkuutta jos pyöräkin on kevyt.

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

nure voisi joskus myös muistaa että toiset ajavat maastopyörillä maastossa ja rakentavat maastopyöränsä sen mukaan että niillä on hyvä ajaa maastossa. Jos ajaa maasturilla pelkkää hiekkatietä niin sitten hissitolpalla ei tee mitään mutta ei sitten kannata keulaakaan jatkaa 100-millisestä 120-milliseksi. XC-kisapyörissäkin alkaa käytännössä kaikissa olla jo hissitolppa siis ihan ammattimiehilläkin kun radat ovat menneet teknisempään suuntaan.

----------


## nure

^Kaikki on pelkästään kiinni kuskista mitä tarvii ja harva täälläkään ammattimies vaikka moni niin luulee.

----------


## miikaael

Asiat voi tehdä vaikeasti ja epämukavasti kun kerta aina ennenkin on tehty, tai sitten voi hypätä kehityksen kelkkaan ja tehdä ne mukavammin ja helpommin. Kukin tavallaan ja periaatteidensa mukaan. Mitkään noista pyörien ominaisuuksista ei ole vain ammattilaisille tai tee kenestäkään ammattilaista.

----------


## paaton

> ^Kaikki on pelkästään kiinni kuskista mitä tarvii ja harva täälläkään ammattimies vaikka moni niin luulee.



Joo, mutta oikeesti sitä kommentointia voisi vähentää asioihin joista ei oikeasti tiedä mitään. Joku saattaa oikeasti vielä uskoa sinua.

En mäkään ala neuvomaan hissitolpan hölmöydestä, koska en tiedä just tuosta yhtään mitään, enkä ole koskaan testannutkaan.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> harva täälläkään ammattimies vaikka moni niin luulee.



No onneksi on sentään yksi.

----------


## nure

^&^^Sorry, unohdin taas teidän olemassaolonne...

----------


## Kaatuilija

Tänään kävin pumppaamassa ilmaa renkaisiin ja ajamassa. Hyvältähän tuo pyörä tuntuu. Jousitus tuntui herkältä ja mukavalta jäisillä teilläkin ja pyörä on ketterä ja kevyt käsitellä. Jarruista ei saanut muuta kuin helvetillistä meteliä irti. En käsitä, että minkä takia pidemmän seisonnan aikana noista Shimanon jarruista aina vuotaa nesteet männistä läpi, vaikka olen vaihtanut satulat pariin kertaan uusiin. Jarrupalojen takaosassa on mäntien muotoinen ympyrä jarrunestettä ja viimeistään pyörän pesussa tuo leviää kulutuspintaan.

Vähän houkuttaisi maalaus mattamustaksi. Sitten netistä valkoiset Scotin logot kylkeen ja ei muuta. Nyt valkoisissa kohdissa maali halkeilee ja rungon yläputkessa on kolhu, joka on peitettynä tarralla. Tuo kolhu oli tullut sillä välin, kun pyörä oli varkaiden hallussa. Täytyy huomenna soittaa yhdelle paikalliselle maalaamolle, joka sivujen mukaan maalaa pyöriä ja kysyä kustannusarvio. Hommaa toki jonkun verran, kun laakerit pitää suojata ja runko lasikuulapuhaltaa ensin. Halkeamia en löytänyt onneksi. Löysin myös hiilikuituisen Syntacen satulaputken, joka mututuntumalta oli selvästi alumiinista kevyempi ja ehkä vähän tasoittaa tärinää. Sekin kaipaa maalausta, mutta tuota uskaltaa lähteä tekemään vaikka itse.

----------


## nure

Jos vanha pinta ei kovin pahassa kunnossa niin luulen että hiomalla selviää, vanha pinta väri toimii tavallaan pohjana. Toisaaltaan on vuosia aikaa kun tuollaisen nähnyt niin voi olla että ei varsinaisesti maalattu vaan väri suoraan muotista...

----------


## TemMeke

> Hissitolppaahan tuo vähän huutaa persiin alle (CRC:ssä on ihan ok tarjouksia päällä jos sopiva malli sattuu kohdalle)



Varastan vähän aihetta, mut onko näistä halvoista malleista kokemuksia? Kestääkö ympärivuotista käyttöä, vai joutuneeko jatkuvasti ropaamaan?

Tämä sopivilla mitoilla näyttäis olevan 63e Suomeen.

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/.../rp-prod159176

----------


## nure

^Eipä ainakaan kallis kokeilu ja näköjään kovasti lupaavat että tullit ja verot sisältyy. Onko jollakin viimeajoilta kokemuksia että onko niin?

----------


## Lare

> ^Eipä ainakaan kallis kokeilu ja näköjään kovasti lupaavat että tullit ja verot sisältyy. Onko jollakin viimeajoilta kokemuksia että onko niin?



Marraskuussa tilaus, tullit yms sisältyi. Paketti saapui viikossa.

Mulla on kaksi brand x hissitolppaa. Ei ongelmia, ajan ympäri vuoden. Vanhempi tolppa on 3v vanha, en ole tehnyt sille mitään asennuksen jälkeen.

----------


## nure

^Tilasin aikoinaan paljon CRC:ltä mutta saksanpuodit vei voiton valikoimillaan ja sitten tuli tuo Brexit. Täytyy taas lisätä tarkasteltavien listalle!

----------


## jame1967

Mullakin jossain vaiheessa on vaihtunut ostospaikka , aiemmin CRC ja nykyisin useimmin bike24.

----------


## nure

^Jep, Bike24 ja Nallekarkkikauppa ykkösiä nykyään mutta täytyy taas tsekkailla CRC ja Wiggle uudelleen. Täydentävää valikoimaa, ainakin ennen oli Primen kiekkoja ja osia.

----------


## Tafi

Mistä kaupasta saa/on saanut nallekarkkeja kaupan päälle?

----------


## JackOja

R2. Joskus muinoin tuli Wigglestäkin toisinaan.
Karkinhimoon kätevämpi hakea lähimarketista, Haribo-osastolta.

----------


## Tafi

Nam nam, nam nam nam.
Aika vähän saa pyörään osia muuten kiinni, kun haarukkaputki puuttuu. Vaihdan mustat jarruletkut valkoisiin, niin ei sitäkään voi tehdä kun ei tiedä pituuksia. Kahden viikon päästä päässee jatkamaan.

----------


## nure

Tosiaan R2:stä saa karkit ja juomapullonkin kun tilaa jonkin verran...

----------


## Tafi

Whaaat, halvin jarrulevy R2bikes 15,63€
BD 5,99€
Kuuspultti 160mm

Ei vakuuta.

----------


## JackOja

R2 ei ole halpistavaran kauppa. Ilmaisia nallekarkkeja ei ole.

----------


## Sambolo

Joo viimekski meni melkee 700e, ei pulloo ja karkit roskiin. Ja anoppi heitti vanhat pullot roskiin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## nure

^^Ei tosiaan ole mutta sieltä löytyy aina jotain "karkkia" mitä vähemmän muista saksanpuodeista.

^Laitoitko rastin ruutuun? Nuo uudet Tacxin pullot lisäksi tyylikkäitä vanhoihin oranseihin verrattuina. Pitäisi kyllä itsekin karsia pullomäärää...

----------


## Sambolo

Ei varmaan siinä innostuksen tohinassa muistanut  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## nure

^Sitten seuraavalla kerralla! Eihän tuo kallis ole mutta kuitenkin https://r2-bike.com/R2-BIKE-Bottle-Tacx-Shiva-750-ml

----------


## Tafi

aika heeno, vaikka ite sanonkin. Ali toimitti viikon etuajassa, gotta love.

----------


## nure

^Hienoa kun olet tyytyväinen!

----------


## JackOja

> Mistä kaupasta saa/on saanut nallekarkkeja kaupan päälle?



Näemmä myös Jimm's laittaa nallekarkit, nam!

Mutta offtopic tässä koska ei myy fillaripalikoita, vaan aateekoopalikoita.

----------


## Tafi

Tuota, pysyykö ketju päällä 1x10 systeemissä, vai tarvitaanko ketjuohjuri oletuksena? Mistä sitä tietää, mitä metsäreittejä se teini päättää rullata kotiin.

----------


## nure

^Jos NW ratas edessä niin normi maastoajossa hyvin pysyy.

----------


## Tafi

Eipä ole ratas NW, ei.

----------


## nure

^Sitten hieman epävarmempaa, teinille sitten vaan pikakurssi kuinka ketjut saa rattaalle takaisin.

----------

